# +++سجل احساسك بكلمة+++



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*يحتاج كل منا إلى لحظات يطلق العنان فيها لمشاعره*
*يخاطب بها من حوله .. *
*ليتشاركـ وجدانياً معهم فـ معاناته ولو بـ كلمة واحدة *​ 

*فـ هذه اللحظة ..*
*ما رأيكـ وعند دخولكـ للقسم كل يوم *
*أن تسجل إحساسكـ ولو بكلمه .؟*​ 
*قد نتشاركـ فيها ..*
*فلا بأس لو تتكرر ..*​ 
*المهم ..*​ 
*ان تعبر ما فى صدروكم فى تلك اللحظة*​ 
*مثلا .. *​ 
*سعادة*
*راحة*
*تعب*
*ملل*
*أرق *
*حب *
*شوق*
*لهفه*
*ألم*
*:download:*
*شعــــــــــ++++ــــــــــارنـــــا*
*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†*
*




*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

هو دلوقتي يبقى نعس



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

قلق


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو دلوقتي يبقى نعس
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*نعس؟؟*
*امممممم*
*اتفضلى طيب*
*يلا برةةةةةةةةة*
*روحى نامى *
*ماشى يا فراشة ماشى*
*من اولها كدة رخامة وغلاسة *
*مردودالك يا استاذة*
*ومش هقولك شكرا على مرورك علشان انتى نورتينى بتشريفك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> قلق


*شكرا لمرورك *
*ونتمنى نشاركك احساسك لو فيكى تحكى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *نعس؟؟*
> 
> *امممممم*
> *اتفضلى طيب*
> ...




 ههههههههههههههههه

الله امال اكدب عليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا لمرورك *
> *ونتمنى نشاركك احساسك لو فيكى تحكى *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



يعنى مش كفاية يا استاذ جوجو انت اتدخلت فى احساسنا دلوقتى كمان عايز تعرف ليه لا كده كتيييييييييييييييييير هههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:مش هقولك ههههههههههههه


----------



## Esther (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل اووووووووى الموضوع ده بجد
انا احساسى دلوقتى
تعب وتفكير
ميرسى بجد على الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي وكل يوم تفكير كتير وتعب كل يوم



مرسي جوجو علي الفكره دي​*


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله امال اكدب عليك
> 
> ...


*لا ازاى *
*ودى تيجى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة*
*شكرا ليكى  ولطلة بسمتك الجميلة علينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> يعنى مش كفاية يا استاذ جوجو انت اتدخلت فى احساسنا دلوقتى كمان عايز تعرف ليه لا كده كتيييييييييييييييييير هههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:مش هقولك ههههههههههههه


*اممم*
*طيب براحتك *
*يظهر انك عملتى بلنصيحة*
*فاكراها ولااااااااااااا؟؟*
**
*المهم انك نورتى بوجودك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> جميل اووووووووى الموضوع ده بجد​
> انا احساسى دلوقتى
> تعب وتفكير
> 
> ميرسى بجد على الموضوع​


*اهلا بيكى يا استير*
*وبمشاركتك الجميلة*
*اتمنى لو تشاركينا تعبك وتفكيرك*
*ونشكرك انك ممكن تسمحيلنا بكدة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ويشيل عنك كل تعب*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي وكل يوم تفكير كتير وتعب كل يوم​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اهلا بيك وبوجودك اللى منورنا يا مايكل*
*لو فيك تحكيلنا وتشاركنا تعبك بنكون شاكرين حضرتك*
*ربنا يباركك ويشيل عنك كل هم وتعب*​


----------



## eriny roro (28 سبتمبر 2008)

احساسى حيرة وتفكير كتيرررررررررررررررررر 

بس بجد لذيذة الفكرة قوى


----------



## merna lovejesus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

حيره وتعب وحزن وملخبطه كده مش عارفه وحاسه بملل غير عادى وزهقانه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومتضايقه من كل حاجه بتحصل***ميرسى كتير على الموضوع ده


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> احساسى حيرة وتفكير كتيرررررررررررررررررر
> 
> بس بجد لذيذة الفكرة قوى


*شكرا لتشجيعك الجميل*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> حيره وتعب وحزن وملخبطه كده مش عارفه وحاسه بملل غير عادى وزهقانه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومتضايقه من كل حاجه بتحصل***ميرسى كتير على الموضوع ده


*انا اللى اشكرك الف شكر على مشاركتك  معانا *
*ونتمنى لو تشاركينا كل مضايقتك وتعبك وحزنك*
*ربنا يرفع عنك كل احمالك *
*واتمنى فعلا لو تشاريكينا*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

قلق


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> قلق


*شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

_*مضايقة عشان وحيدة 
نفسي امشي من المدرسة اللي انا فيها
في ناس كتير اعرفهم ويعرفونى بس مش مش قادرين يفهمونى
انا متضايقة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*__*شكرا على الموضوع يا جوجو​*_


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*مضايقة عشان وحيدة ​*_
> _*نفسي امشي من المدرسة اللي انا فيها*_
> _*في ناس كتير اعرفهم ويعرفونى بس مش مش قادرين يفهمونى*_
> _*انا متضايقة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*_​
> _*شكرا على الموضوع يا جوجو​*_


*.ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*بس عايز اقولك ماتشيليش هم*
*والقى على الرب كل همك فهو يعولك *
*اكيد ربنا بيدبر*
*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك العطر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*بانسبة الي تعب من الشغل *


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *بانسبة الي تعب من الشغل *


*الف سلامة عليكى من التعب*
*ربنا يرفع عنك كل حمل*
*شكرا لمشاركتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*تفكير.تعب.ملل.حزن. شوق.لهفة*
*دا كل اللي انا حاسة بيه..و ساعات بحس اني تعبانة من الحياة و من مشاكلها و من بعض الناس المريضة نفسيا و ما بهمها غير نفسها و خلاص..
و مرسي ليك come with me بجد موضوع حلوووووو كتير..*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*قلق وخوف وتفكير وحيرة رائع ياجوجو ​*


----------



## fns (28 سبتمبر 2008)

حيرة وتفكير
شكرا جوجو على الفكرة الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

متضايق ومخنوق ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شعورى سعيده بوجودى وسطيكم طبعا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تعبانه ومحتاجه ليسوع قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مدايقة ومبسوطة

وماتقوليش ازاي 

بجد انا الاتنين دلوقتي​


----------



## amgad13 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تفكير


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *تفكير.تعب.ملل.حزن. شوق.لهفة*
> *دا كل اللي انا حاسة بيه..و ساعات بحس اني تعبانة من الحياة و من مشاكلها و من بعض الناس المريضة نفسيا و ما بهمها غير نفسها و خلاص..*
> *و مرسي ليك come with me بجد موضوع حلوووووو كتير..*


*اهلا بيكى وبمشاركتك الجميلة اختى العزيزة*
*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك واتمنى لو ممكن تشاركينا  تعبك وحزنك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *قلق وخوف وتفكير وحيرة رائع ياجوجو ​*


*اهلا بتشريفك يا انجى *
*نورتى يا اختى الغالية *
*كنت حابب لو تشاركينا قلقك خوفك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> حيرة وتفكير
> 
> شكرا جوجو على الفكرة الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخى​


*اهلا بيك حبيبى كيرو*
*منور يا باشا بتواجدك الرائع*
*اتمنى ربنا يقود كل اعمالك وقراراتك منشان يتشال من قلبك كل حيرة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> متضايق ومخنوق ​


*مش ممكن تكون هيك وانا موجود*
*اهلا بيك يا كيرو*
*شرفتك بوجودك يا باشا*
*واتمنى فعلا لو تشاركنا مضايقتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> شعورى سعيده بوجودى وسطيكم طبعا​


*يارب ديما وتكونى منورانا بتواجدك  الجميل*
*نورتى بمرورك ومبسوط جدا بأحساسك هاد فينا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> تعبانه ومحتاجه ليسوع قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


*اهلين بيكى اختى العزيزة والغالية نيفين *
*بشكرك على مرورك *
*واتمنى لو تشاركينا تعبك *
*ربنا يقويكى وتعدى كل امورك على خير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مدايقة ومبسوطة​
> 
> وماتقوليش ازاي ​
> 
> بجد انا الاتنين دلوقتي​


*مش هقولك ازاى *
*بس هطلب منك تشاركينا احساسك دة*
*وبالاخص احساس السعادة*
*وشكرا لمرورك*
*ديما منورانى بمشاركاتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> تفكير


*اهلا بيك*
*نورت الموضوع بوجودك*
*وشكرا اكتير لمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألم​* *عندما نغلق الاديره لانها أصبحت مكان مهدد وغير آمن عندها يجب ان نشعر جميعاً بالالم   *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*يثبت الموضوع لفتره من الوقت​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

طيب انا جعانة دلوقتي​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ألم​*
> *عندما نغلق الاديره لانها أصبحت مكان مهدد وغير آمن عندها يجب ان نشعر جميعاً بالالم *


*عندك حق يا دونااا*
*ربنا يرفع كل شر عننا من هؤولاء القتلة *
*ويرحمنا من الاعيبهم*
*شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *يثبت الموضوع لفتره من الوقت​*


*ميرسى ليكى يا دونا *
*لمسة جميلة منك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب انا جعانة دلوقتي​


*ههههههههههه*
*بردو منورانى *
*هههههه*
*مهما تعملى *
*شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا عندى هلا احساس*
*تعب ومغلوب اكتير على أمرى*​


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شوق و فرحة

موضوع حلو اوووي يا جوجو وفكرته تجنن 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وتسلم دماغك على الافكار الجامدة دي


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> شوق و فرحة
> 
> موضوع حلو اوووي يا جوجو وفكرته تجنن
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> وتسلم دماغك على الافكار الجامدة دي


*ميرسى ليكى على مرورك وتعلقيك الخاص*
*بس للأسف يا سوسنا الموضوع منقول*
*ومفتكرش اساس ان راسى ممكن تجبنى للحاجات الحلوة دى *
*ربنا يباركك ومبسوط اكتير لأحساس الفرحة فيكى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## msm (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا ....................................:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2008)

msm قال:


> انا ....................................:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


*امممم*
*نحب نعرف احساسك بتوضيح اكتر*
*وشكرا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

فرحاااانة موت بس ياخسارة قريب الفرح ده هينتهي بحزن ملوش حدود


----------



## just member (30 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> فرحاااانة موت بس ياخسارة قريب الفرح ده هينتهي بحزن ملوش حدود


*لية بس*
*ربنا ما يجيب اى شر*
*اتمنى لو تشاركينا فرحك*
*ولو حبة تحكى عن الحزن اللى بييجى من غير حدود هاد *
*بتكونى مشكورة حضرتك*
*ربنا يقويكى *
*وهستنى ردك*​


----------



## south boy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الم


----------



## just member (30 سبتمبر 2008)

south boy قال:


> الم


*اهلا بيك اخى الغالى*
*واتمنى لو تشاركنا ألمك *
*ربنا يرفع عنك كل ألم وتعب وهم وحزن*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكرة جميلة جدا  
ازاي انا مشفتش الموضوع دة قبل كدة
ربنا يعوضك 
اهو كدة احنا فعلا اسرة هنحكي لبعض علي اللي شاعرين بية


انا خايفة ومطربة*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كئييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة و زهقانة


----------



## نرمين2010 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

إذا كنت عابرا سبيلا.......وألقيت التحية على الجالسينا
ولم يعر أهتمامك أحدا... فلا تحزن وأكمل المسيرا
فللحياة وجوة كثيرة ..... والكل ملهى فى حلها
--------------------------------------------------

خاطرة دائما ما تدور برأسى كلما مررتُ على بشر

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع يستحق التقدير


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*فرح​*


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فكرة جميلة جدا *
> *ازاي انا مشفتش الموضوع دة قبل كدة*
> *ربنا يعوضك *
> *اهو كدة احنا فعلا اسرة هنحكي لبعض علي اللي شاعرين بية*
> ...


*هلا فيكى اختى العزيزة*
*ميرسى اوى لمشاركتك ونتمنى لو تشاركينا خوفك واضطرابك هاد*
*احنا مثل ما حاكيتى اسرة واحدة وبيهمنا اكيد أمرك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وقويكى يما على كل خوف وصعبات*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> كئييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة و زهقانة


*ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة بنت العدرا *
*واتمنى لو تشاركينا احساسك *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ييما ويشيلب منة كل كئب *
*ويملا حياتك سوع*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

نرمين2010 قال:


> إذا كنت عابرا سبيلا.......وألقيت التحية على الجالسينا
> ولم يعر أهتمامك أحدا... فلا تحزن وأكمل المسيرا
> فللحياة وجوة كثيرة ..... والكل ملهى فى حلها
> --------------------------------------------------
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى يا نرمين ولمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *فرح​*


*الله عليك *
*يارب يما تكون فرحان *
*وبحب يسوع مليان*
*ربنا يباركك وشكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملل وعدم راحة نفسية *
*وبروووووووووود اعصاب*​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعبان

انا  لسا كاي  من الشغل​*


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *تعبان​*
> 
> 
> _*انا لسا كاي من الشغل*_​


*نورت بمشاركتك *
*ربنا يقويك فى كل اعمالك*
*سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو *
*فكرته حلوه جدا *


*شعوري ارق وملل*​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*زهقان ​*


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو *
> 
> *فكرته حلوه جدا *​
> 
> ...


*امممم*
*ميرسى لذوقك العالى اختى العزيزة ميرو*
*وحضورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*بس اتمنى لو تشاركينا احساسك وقلقك ومللك*
*وربنا معاكى يرفع عنك كل احزانك وهمومك*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *زهقان ​*


*من اية بس اخى الحبيب*
*معقولة تبقى وسطينا وتبقى زهقان*
*شكرا لمشاركتك واتمنى و تشاركنا  زهقك*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبى*​


----------



## scorpionking (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاحساس بالحب


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> الاحساس بالحب


*احساس جميل*
*شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*حزين​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ملل×ملل​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*فرحانة وخايفة 
لية علشان مش متاكدة ان الحاجة اللي مفرحاني راح تدوم*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اليوم حاسة حالي زعلانة كتير ومدايقة لانه اشخاص قراب مني دايقوني بكلامهم​*


----------



## scorpionking (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لو قريبين جدا اول اول مرة يضايئوقى عتبيهم


----------



## يوستيكا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

احساسي دلوقتي متنوع قلق و حزن


----------



## scorpionking (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حالبا انا مضطرب جدا عصبيا ونفسيا وعاطفيا وتفكيريا و لدرجة انى داخل على شهر بلعب جيم ومريحتش يوم واحد ومش عارف اعمل اية


----------



## amjad-ri (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا  مش  عارف انا  مزاكي ازاي

الله يكون في عونكم

كلكم  مزهزقين

سلام ونعمة المسيح معكم


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *حزين​*


*لية بس كدة *
*ربنا يرفع عنك كل الحزن *
*وتذكر اخى *
*ان الله دائما يرعانا وعينة علينا من اول السنة لأخرها وكل وقت *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> ملل×ملل​


 *بتهزرى بقى ؟؟30::smi411:*
*معقولة يا بنتى تبقى وسطينا وفيكى ملل *
*امممم*
*عموما اتمنى لو  تكسرى حاجز الفراغ اللى فيكى منشان بيروح المللك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
*وميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة معانا *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فرحانة وخايفة *
> *لية علشان مش متاكدة ان الحاجة اللي مفرحاني راح تدوم*


*ميرسى *
*بجد لمشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يتمم فرحك من غير خوف ويبارك حياتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*
*(توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد)*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم حاسة حالي زعلانة كتير ومدايقة لانه اشخاص قراب مني دايقوني بكلامهم​*


*اممم*
*الفى على الرب كل همك فهو يعولك*
*ماتحزنى لهيك *
*ربنا ديما موجود بيجبنا وديما ايدة حنونة علينا*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> احساسي دلوقتي متنوع قلق و حزن


*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة يا يوستيكا*
*واتمنى لو تشاركينا قلقك وحزنك*
*وربنا يشيل من قلبك كل حزن*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> حالبا انا مضطرب جدا عصبيا ونفسيا وعاطفيا وتفكيريا و لدرجة انى داخل على شهر بلعب جيم ومريحتش يوم واحد ومش عارف اعمل اية


*حاول تسترخى وتهدى اعصابك *
*روربنا اكيد موجود يشيل من قلبك كل توتر واضطراب*
*بس كنت عايز اعرف اية علاقة لعبك الجيم بلموضوع*
*اصلى حاسس انة حالة شاذة *
*عموما ربنا يباركك ويرفع عنك كل ضغوط تتعبك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> انا مش عارف انا مزاكي ازاي
> 
> الله يكون في عونكم
> 
> ...


**
:crazy_pil​


----------



## scorpionking (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مش شاذة ولا حاجة مجرد وسيلة بطلع فيها كل همومى وغلى ونرفزتى بس


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> مش شاذة ولا حاجة مجرد وسيلة بطلع فيها كل همومى وغلى ونرفزتى بس


*بهيك بتفضل  مضطرب*
*وممكن توصل لحد العصبية*
*حاول بجد تسترخى*
*وربنا يقود كل امورك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا النهاردة  فرحان





			لية بس كدة 
ربنا يرفع عنك كل الحزن 
وتذكر اخى 
ان الله دائما يرعانا وعينة علينا من اول السنة لأخرها وكل وقت 
سلام المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا جزيلا  لتشجيعك

واعطاء  كلمة الله لية  سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*


----------



## sara23 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_انا انهارده قرفانه ومتضايقه ومشوشه
من الاخر مش مبسوطه​_


----------



## scorpionking (14 أكتوبر 2008)

حاولى متفكريش فى اللى مضايئك وقربى من كل حاجة بتحبيها واعملى كل حاجة تخلكى تضحكى

اما بالنسبالى فمش عارف اقول فرحان ولا زعلان فرحان لانى اشتغلت وزعلان لانى مش هتابع فى المنتدى على طول


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## amjad-ri (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  متعب  الى  درجة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*lonely​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*حالة رضا عن النفس ودى حاله نادراً جداً لما بتيجيلى ​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مش عارف والهى انا حزين ولا فرحان انا بمر بوقت ربنا ما يوريه لحد


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*

*انا زعلانة اليوم كتير وحاسة حالي وحيدة ومافي حدا بحبني مابعرف ليش عندي هالشعور حتى لما دخلت المنتدى اليوم بالعادة بكون اكتر تفاعل بس اليوم حتى عم حس حالي اقل تفاعل بالمقارنة مع بقية الايام 
قلبي زعلان وماعم بعرف من شو 
بس حبيت اكتب عن شعوري اليوم  لانه حابة احكي هالشي يلي حاسسته لرفقاتي بالمنتدى:smi411:
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*

ليه يا حبيبتى بس كده انتى فى حاجة مضيقاكى طيب يا رنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ربنا يارب يفرح قلبك ومتحسيش ابدا باحساس الوحدة ده خصوصا انتى هنا وسط اخواتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رانا حبيبتى انا دمجت موضوعك هنا أحسن
 ..  عاوزه أقولك ان كلنا بنمر بالاحساس ده ..حتى انه كتير بنكون مش عارفين أحنا حاسين بكده ليه وأيه بالظبط اللى مزعلنا .. لكن كل اللى أقدر أقولهولك انك لازم تصلى كتير لربنا علشان يفرح قلبك بوجوده فيه .. ربنا معاكى وأتمنى بكره تيجى تسجلى احساسك بانك سعييييييده ومبسوووووطه يا قمررر.  ​*


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فرحانة بس قلقانة


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا النهاردة فرحان​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اولا انا مبسوط انك فرحان *
*ثانيا *
*حبيبى انا لم اعطيك كلمة الله *
*لانها بداخلك *
*قد يكون تحتاج للانتباة لها ولكنك لا تحتحاج ان تعرفها فهى بداخلك واوثق جيدا انك تثق بها*
*لا احتاج شكر فا الشكر لك لانك فرحت قلبى اكتير لانك عرفتنى بها اليوم انك مبسوط*
*ربنا معاك ويدبر كل امورك*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _انا انهارده قرفانه ومتضايقه ومشوشه​_
> 
> _من الاخر مش مبسوطه_​


*ياربى *
*لية كل دة يا اختى العزيزة سارة *
*اختى الغالية*
*القى على الرب كل همك فهو يعولك *
*ربنا محتاج مننا اننا نتكلم معاة *
*صدقينى بيسمعنا*
*تعرفى ؟؟!!!*
*وانا صغير كنت اسمع امى تحكيلى انى لما برنم *
*ربنا بيسكت الملايكة منشان يسمع صوتى *
*فما بالك وقت ماتكونى محتاجاة شو بيعمل من اجلك *
*صلى لربنا *
*ومثل ما حاكيتلك ارمى علية كل همك*
*اكيد هو بيحملة وبيحملك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> اما بالنسبالى فمش عارف اقول فرحان ولا زعلان فرحان لانى اشتغلت وزعلان لانى مش هتابع فى المنتدى على طول


*لا تحزن اخى العزيز*
*وجودك بلمنتدى خدمة من اجل اسم الله القدوس*
*وصدقنى *
*ثق تماما *
*انة اكيد بيدبرلك كل امورك*
*واحنا اكيد بأنتظارك فى اى وقت تكون وسطينا فية *
*ومبروك يا سيدى على شغلك الجديد*
*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


>


*وانا كمان زيك لمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ميرسى يا مرمر*
*ووربنا يفرح قلبك على طول يارب*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا متعب الى درجة​*


 *امجد *
*اذ كان تعبك تعب جسدى حاول تسترخى وترتاح بعض الشيء*
*ولو كان نفسى صلى للربنا*
*صدقنى اكيد قلبك ويبالك بيرتاح وكل شيى فيك كمان*


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *lonely​*


*امممم*
*مش ممكن وانا بدى هون*
*اكيد فى غلطة*
*واكيد عم بنحكى عن قريب*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *حالة رضا عن النفس ودى حاله نادراً جداً لما بتيجيلى ​*


*سيدى يا سيدى*
*ايوة كدة فرحتى قلبى *
*ميرسى لمشاركتك يارب تكون حالة دايمة *
*مش نادرة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> مش عارف والهى انا حزين ولا فرحان انا بمر بوقت ربنا ما يوريه لحد


*امممم*
*حبيبى *
*هادا احساس فترى *
*مو اكتر *
*حاول انك تتعداة *
*واكيد  الة وقت وبيعدى *
*بس خلى بيكون ليك هدف*
*وخلى ربنا وسط عيونك*
*اكيد بتقدم  كل خير ونجاح*
*ربنا يوفقك فى كل امورك *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*



rana1981 قال:


> *انا زعلانة اليوم كتير وحاسة حالي وحيدة ومافي حدا بحبني مابعرف ليش عندي هالشعور حتى لما دخلت المنتدى اليوم بالعادة بكون اكتر تفاعل بس اليوم حتى عم حس حالي اقل تفاعل بالمقارنة مع بقية الايام​*
> *قلبي زعلان وماعم بعرف من شو *
> *بس حبيت اكتب عن شعوري اليوم لانه حابة احكي هالشي يلي حاسسته لرفقاتي بالمنتدى:smi411:*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


اختى العزيزة ربنا
هايدا احساس فترى 
وبيروح مع الوقت 
انا مثلك بتنتابنى بعض ها الحالات وبزعل اكتير وبتضايق ومو بعرف حتى شو السبب
صلى للرب يسوع هو اكيد بيرفع عنك كل حمل
لانة هو اللى عارف كل اللى فى قلبك
سلمى أمرك لعنايتة
وشوفى الاية اللى بتقول 
يا بنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى
سلام لمسح
شكرا لاختى العزيزة بنت العدرا على مشاركتها الجميلة واختى الغالية دونا على اضافتها الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> فرحانة بس قلقانة


*اممم*
*الفرح احساس جميل*
*بسا القلق شيء اكتير غلس*
*حاولى تتخصى من قلقك علشان تستمتعى بفرحك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ديما*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا بقى فرحانة بس خافة موت 

صلولى كتير محتاجة صلاوتكم ​*


----------



## fns (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مخنوق جدا


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا بقى فرحانة بس خافة موت ​**
> 
> 
> صلولى كتير محتاجة صلاوتكم ​*


*ربنا يذيد فرحك ويشيل من قليك كل خوف*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> مخنوق جدا


*حبيبى كيرو *
*لو حسيت بلضيق*​*
او دنيتك الواسعة لاقيتها​*
*عماااااااالة بتضيق*
*ارفع عينك ليسوع قولة*
*محتاج لك يا يسوووووع *​


----------



## sosana (16 أكتوبر 2008)

تعبانة موووووت و داخلة على مطحنة الاسبوع الجاي صلولي كتير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حاسة بتعب وارهاق شدييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

قلق


----------



## nani (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حاسة بأرق وتعب


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

حاسسه بنص فرحه ومستنياها تكمل وأتمنى ان فرحتى تكمل بسرعه وأديينى أهو مستنييييه الفرحه لما تكمل !!
وميرسييييييييي كتيييييييييير بجد موضوع راااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك أمين يا الهى​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اليوم شوي بكون مبسوطة وشوي مابعرف شو بصرلي بكتأب بس الحمدالله انا منيحة وكله تمااام​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مبسوطة لانى حاسة بايد ربنا فى حياتى ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  متعب​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

احساس بانى مرهق بس ربنا حنين قوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> تعبانة موووووت و داخلة على مطحنة الاسبوع الجاي صلولي كتير


*سلام المسيح*
*اختى العزيزة سوسنا*
*ماتنسيش ديمال الاية اللى بتحكى *
*القى على الرب بكل همك فهو يعولك *
*ثقى تماما اننا بيد امينة*
*وان ربنا ديما عينة علينا *
**
*واتمنى انة يزيل تعبك *
*ويقويكى  ديم بكل اعمالك *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> حاسة بتعب وارهاق شدييييييييييييييييييد


*ميرسى لمشاركتك معانا *
*واتمنى لو ترتاحى بعض الشء وتسترخى وتهدى اعصابك*
*منشان بيزول الارهاق والتعب*
*ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> قلق


*سلام المسيح*
*شكرا اكتير لمشاركتك يا امجد*
*واتمنى لو تسمع الاية اللى بتقول*
*يا بنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى*
*خلى عينك على ربنا *
*صدقنى بتلقى كل قلق من قلبك راااح*
*واكيد بتطمن*
*لانك بيد الرب يسوع*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

nani قال:


> حاسة بأرق وتعب


*ميرسى لمشاركتك اختى العزيزة*
*واتمنى من ربنا يرفع عنك كل قلق وتعب *
*واتمنى انك تكونى بخير*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> حاسسه بنص فرحه ومستنياها تكمل وأتمنى ان فرحتى تكمل بسرعه وأديينى أهو مستنييييه الفرحه لما تكمل !!​
> وميرسييييييييي كتيييييييييير بجد موضوع راااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك أمين يا الهى​


*ميرسى خالص على كلامك اللى زى العسل دى واللى ماستهلوش ابدا*
*واتمنى من ربنا انك بيكمل فرحتك *
*وبيذيدك نعمة *
*وثقى تماما اختى العزيزة*
*ان الذى اختار لكى الطريق*
*لا يتركك فى منتصفة *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم شوي بكون مبسوطة وشوي مابعرف شو بصرلي بكتأب بس الحمدالله انا منيحة وكله تمااام​*


*اممم*
*اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح*
*اولا مبسوط اكتير انك لها الوقت اكتير حلوة وكويسة *
*واتمنى تكونى بخير ديما يارب*
*وحابب احكيلك شيء صغير*
*اختى العزيزة*
*ضعى الله بينك وبين الضيقة*
*فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب*
*(البابا شنودة)*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا مبسوطة لانى حاسة بايد ربنا فى حياتى ​*


*وانا مبسوط جدا ماركتك اللى زى العسل دى *
*ويارب ديما تكونى مبسوطة *
*وربنا معاكى ديما فى حياتك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا متعب​*


*اخى العزيز امجد*
*صلى للرب يوع*
*فهو يقول لنا *
*تعالو الى يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اعينكم*
*روحلة *
*اكيد هو مستنيك *
*بلذات وقت ضيقتك*
*انك تحكى وتتكلم معاة*
*ربنا يعينك ويوفقك فى كل حياتك*
*سام المسيح*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو اوى الموضع داااااااااااا انا فرحنا بجد اني معكم واهتمتو بي بس انا حس اني تعبن وخايفة اوىىىىىىىىى


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> احساس بانى مرهق بس ربنا حنين قوووووووووووووووووووووى


*انت مو خليت لى اى تعليق*
*بجمال وحلاوة كلمتك الاخيرة *
*بل العكس*
*دة انا حستها منك اكتيييييييير *
*وبدى اشكرك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> احساس بانى مرهق بس ربنا حنين قوووووووووووووووووووووى


 لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي

الاسم مذكر و عرفنا انك بنوتة

كمان الردود مذكر 

اعترف ولا اعترفي

انتي بنت ولا ولللللللللللللللللللد ؟


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان مرمر قال:


> حلو اوى الموضع داااااااااااا انا فرحنا بجد اني معكم واهتمتو بي بس انا حس اني تعبن وخايفة اوىىىىىىىىى


*واحنا اكيد مبسوطين بيكى وبتواجدك وسطينا يا ماريان *
*واتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع واستفادة طيبة فى بيتك التانى (منتدى الكنيسة)*
*بس لية بدك خايفة من اية ؟؟*
*ربنا يطمن قلبك اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي
> 
> الاسم مذكر و عرفنا انك بنوتة
> 
> ...


*انا بردو استغربت لهيك يا فراشة بس  مو بديت اسأل منشان مو بدى اخرج عن اطار الموضوع الاصلى*
*بس كويس انك  انتى اللى بتسألى هلا *
*وشكرا يا باشا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *انا بردو استغربت لهيك يا فراشة بس مو بديت اسأل منشان مو بدى اخرج عن اطار الموضوع الاصلى*
> 
> *بس كويس انك انتى اللى بتسألى هلا *
> 
> *وشكرا يا باشا*​


 اي خودمة 






​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

فرح


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن اكتب كلمتين انا حاسس بيهم دلوقتى
ارق+ الم
جميل الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

قلق وتوتر  بس انا واثقة انه ربنا معايا


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> فرح


*الله عليك *
*ميرسى ليك بجد فرحت قلبى*
*ربنا يديم فرحتك ويفرح قلبك كمان وكمان*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ممكن اكتب كلمتين انا حاسس بيهم دلوقتى
> 
> ارق+ الم
> 
> جميل الموضوع​


*حبيبى *
*تذكر قول رب المجد يسوع*
*تعالوا الى يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*
*مهما كان المك ومهما كان تعبك *
*بلمسة من ايد ربنا الحنونة كل جراحنا بتشفى*
*اطلب الرب يسوع *
*صدقنى بيحب جدا يسمع صوتنا *​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> قلق وتوتر بس انا واثقة انه ربنا معايا


*اممممم*
*احترت فعلا ارد عليك\عليكى ازاى*
*عموما ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*مبسوووووطة جداااااااااااااااا لان ربنا بجد معايا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*حالة من الهدوء النفسى بس  يا رب ميكونشى الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفه ههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مبسوووووطة جداااااااااااااااا لان ربنا بجد معايا​*


 *الله عليكى يا بنت العدرا*
*احساس بمنتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يذيدك نعمة*


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *حالة من الهدوء النفسى بس يا رب ميكونشى الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفه ههههههههه​*


*امممم*
*ماتخافيش يادونا *
*الهدوءاللى بتحكى فية هو سلام داخلى *
*وها السلام بأيد رب المجد يسوع *
*واكيد بيديم بحلاوتة وهدوؤة جواكى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ويجعلها كلها هدوء*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*احساسي اليوم بالارهاق والتعب الشديد من كتر الشغل​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا انا فرحانة الحمد للة


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *احساسي اليوم بالارهاق والتعب الشديد من كتر الشغل​*


*ربنا يقويكى اختنا العزيزة رنا*
*حاولى ترتاحى بها الوقت وتسترخى*
*وربنا معاكى يدبر كل امورك ويشيل كل تعب *​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> نشكر ربنا انا فرحانة الحمد للة


*الله *
*منتهى الجمال انى اشوف هيك فى كل اخوتى*
*ربنا يديم فرحتك ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انا دلوقتى هموت واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*اليوم حاسة حالي مبسوطة ونشيطة كتير يا ريت ضلني هيك​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> انا دلوقتى هموت واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


*طيب نام يا حبيبى شو فيك*
*روح نام*​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *اليوم حاسة حالي مبسوطة ونشيطة كتير يا ريت ضلني هيك​*


*وانا مبسوط منشانك اكتير*
*ربنا بيديم عليكى كل فرحة ونشاط*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

فرحااااااااانة جدا بس مجهدة جدا برده بس كله بيهون و انا مبسوطة اكيد


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> فرحااااااااانة جدا بس مجهدة جدا برده بس كله بيهون و انا مبسوطة اكيد


**
*وانا مبسوط منشان اكتير اختى العزيزة سوسنا*
*ربنا يذيدك فرح *
*وحاولى تسترخى وترتاحى من جهدك وتعبك هاد*
*ربنا يقويكى ويديم فرحتك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (24 أكتوبر 2008)

متضايقة​


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> متضايقة​


*سلام المسيح*
*من اية بس يا اختنا الحبيبة *
*شو فيكى مضايقك*
*ربنا يرفع عنك كل تعب وهم وضيقة*​


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*حزين اكتييييير*
**​


----------



## sara23 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *حزين اكتييييير*
> **​



ليه بس حزين
ربنا مايجيب لاى حد حزن
فكر فى يسوع وقد ايه هو بيحبك وقد ايه هو مستعد فى اللحظه دى ان هو يشيل اى حزن من جواك اكيد هاتحس ان اللى مخليك حزين وزعلان حاجه قليله اوى جنب النعمه الكبيره اللى انت فيها واللى احنا كلنا فيها
ان احنا عايشين فى ظله وتحت اسمه وولاده وان هو بيحبنا اوى
​اما انا بقى 
فحاسه انى فى قمه التعب والارهاق​


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> ليه بس حزين
> 
> ربنا مايجيب لاى حد حزن
> فكر فى يسوع وقد ايه هو بيحبك وقد ايه هو مستعد فى اللحظه دى ان هو يشيل اى حزن من جواك اكيد هاتحس ان اللى مخليك حزين وزعلان حاجه قليله اوى جنب النعمه الكبيره اللى انت فيها واللى احنا كلنا فيها
> ...


*الله *
*جميل اكتير*
*لمجرد انى قريت ها السطور حسيت فعلا ان الحزن هادا ما بيستاهل*
*شكرا لتعزيتك الجميلة دى بجد*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم وسطينا*
*واتمنى كمان ان ربنا يشيل عنك كل تعب وارهاق ويعطيكى هدوء دايم فى حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*محتاجه صلواتكم​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *محتاجه صلواتكم​*


*امين ربى يسوع المسيح*
*يكون معاكى و يدبر لكى كل أمورك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

هادية جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا دلوقتى


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هادية جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا دلوقتى


**
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

باحث عن المعرفة قال:


> كلمتي إني بدأت أشك في واحد يقول لنا وباطل يعبدونني
> 
> 
> ردوا علي إخواني بهذا الخصوص​


*سلام ونعمة*
*اخى الحبيب الباحث*
*اظن ان رحلة بحثك تبدأ من منتدى الحوار الاسلامى او منتدى الاسئلة والاجوبة او الرد على الشبهات *
*فهما يكفوك معرفة لأخمد قدميك*
*وليس هنا اخى الحبيب*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا من امبارح وانا قلقانه ومش عارفه انام عشان مستنيه اتقبل فى شغل وعملت انتر فيو امبارح ويااااارب يرددو عليه انا خايفه اووووى و قلقانه اوى اوى 
صلولى ارجوكم وميرسى كتييييير تانى مره على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع حقيقى وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> انا من امبارح وانا قلقانه ومش عارفه انام عشان مستنيه اتقبل فى شغل وعملت انتر فيو امبارح ويااااارب يرددو عليه انا خايفه اووووى و قلقانه اوى اوى ​
> 
> صلولى ارجوكم وميرسى كتييييير تانى مره على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع حقيقى وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب​


*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك معانا يا ميريام*
*ماتخفيش رب المجد يسوع ديما بيكمل *
*توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد*
*صلواتنا وقلوبنا كلها معاكى ييارب تقبلى فية لو فرصة مناسبة ليكى ويثبت اقدامك وديما لنجاح مستمر *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## scorpionking (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاكى واكيد لو فيها خير اكيد ربنا هيوفقك فيها


----------



## scorpionking (25 أكتوبر 2008)

دلوقت انا متضرب شوية ومش عارف افكر واخد قرار 
اولا اعمل ماجستير فى نظم المعلومات  ولا اخش حقوق 
صلولى


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اليوم مبسوطة بالرغم اني مرهقة من كتر الشغل وعيووني عم يجعوني من الكمبيوتر بس شو بدي اعمل كل  شغلي عالكمبيوتر
صلولي منشان عيوني لانه انا بضلني عند دكتور العيون وبضل يقلي ريحي عيونك بس كيفففففففففففففففف بدي اعمل هيك​*


----------



## sara23 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم مبسوطة بالرغم اني مرهقة من كتر الشغل وعيووني عم يجعوني من الكمبيوتر بس شو بدي اعمل كل  شغلي عالكمبيوتر
> صلولي منشان عيوني لانه انا بضلني عند دكتور العيون وبضل يقلي ريحي عيونك بس كيفففففففففففففففف بدي اعمل هيك​*



ربنا يديم الانبساط ليكى وللكل يا رب دايما
وربنا يوفقك اكتر واكتر فى شغلك
واهم حاجه سلامتك الف سلامه​انا انهارده حاسه بشويه خنقه
وحاسه انى نفسى فى شخص معين يكون جنبى دلوقت
بس للاسف ماينفعش​


----------



## sara23 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> دلوقت انا متضرب شوية ومش عارف افكر واخد قرار
> اولا اعمل ماجستير فى نظم المعلومات  ولا اخش حقوق
> صلولى



_ربنا معاك ويوفقك
 ويرشدك للاحسن ليك انشاء الله_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

حاسة بهدوء  وتوتر فى نفس الوقت وكمان حيرة بس المنتدى الحلو دا اكيد هيخفف عنى


----------



## botros_22 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:94:

:download:​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*اشكرك كل الشكر اختى العزيزة sara23*
*على مشاركتك وتفاعلك معانا *
*ميرسى خالص *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> حاسة بهدوء وتوتر فى نفس الوقت وكمان حيرة بس المنتدى الحلو دا اكيد هيخفف عنى


*اممم*
*هدوء وتوتر*
*احساس متناقد*
*وبيذيد علية الحيرة*
*اممم*
*خليكى وسطينا *
*انتى قلتى منتدى حلو *
*خليكى وسطينا*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا متدايقة كتير و مشتاقة كتير لشخص حابة يكون جنبي دلوقتي  لانه هو  الوحيد اللي بيحسسني انه موجودة بهالحياة 
بس مش هينفع و صعب ....*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *انا متدايقة كتير و مشتاقة كتير لشخص حابة يكون جنبي دلوقتي لانه هو الوحيد اللي بيحسسني انه موجودة بهالحياة *
> *بس مش هينفع و صعب ....*


*ربنا قادر بيجمعكم ببعض ولو كان من بعد فراق*
*خلى ثقتك فى ربنا كبيييرة وثقى فى محبتة*
*واتكلمى معاة *
*اكيد بيسمعلك وبيطمن قلبك*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ربنا قادر بيجمعكم ببعض ولو كان من بعد فراق*
> *خلى ثقتك فى ربنا كبيييرة وثقى فى محبتة*
> *واتكلمى معاة *
> *اكيد بيسمعلك وبيطمن قلبك*​



*يا رب... انا عارفة انه ربنا قادر على كل شيء بس مرات الانسان بتوصل معه لمرحله انه مش قادر يكمل..و مش قادر انه يتحمل ..
مرسي ليك come with me بجد كلك زووق*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

:ab7::36_1_4:​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا رب... انا عارفة انه ربنا قادر على كل شيء بس مرات الانسان بتوصل معه لمرحله انه مش قادر يكمل..و مش قادر انه يتحمل ..*


]*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*انتى نورتينا بمشاركتك معانا *​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> :ab7::36_1_4:​


*لية طيب *
*من اية؟؟*
*ربنا يشيل من قلبك كل حزن وزعل *
*وتفرحى بنعمتة*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لية طيب *
> *من اية؟؟*
> *ربنا يشيل من قلبك كل حزن وزعل *
> *وتفرحى بنعمتة*
> *سلام المسيح*​



ميرسى ليك
وصلولى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## oesi no (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اف​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ليك
> وصلولى كتيييييييييييير


*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*واتمنى من ربنا دوام السعادة فى قلبك ويبارك كل حياتك ويلمس كل  خطواتك*
*ويرفع عنك كل حزن وتعب وضيق*
*ويفرح قلبك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> اف​


*اممم*
*اوكى اعتبرها تنهيدة من قلبك بتطلع الضيق اللى جواك*
*ويارب اكون حسك صح*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> حب
> شوق
> لهفه


مشكور​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور​


*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا قلقانة ومتوترة  بخصوص موضوع مهم كتير بالنسبة الي
يا رب تريحلي بالي​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 أكتوبر 2008)

حــيـــرة​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا قلقانة ومتوترة بخصوص موضوع مهم كتير بالنسبة الي​*
> 
> *يا رب تريحلي بالي*​


*امين ربى يسوع يريحلك بالك *
*ويشيل كل توتر وقلق ويطمن قلبك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> حــيـــرة​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يطمن قلبك*
*ويشيل منة كل حيرة *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه جدا
يارب الكل يكون مبسوط و سعيد​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أكتوبر 2008)

انا  متعب


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*احساس بالملل​*


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (27 أكتوبر 2008)

احساس بالرضى


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه جدا​
> 
> يارب الكل يكون مبسوط و سعيد​


الله عليكى يا سويتى
منتهى الجمال احساسك هادا
ربنا يبارك كل وقتك ويخليكى سعيدة وفرحانة ديما
ويطفوا كل الفرح والسعادة على قلوب كل اخوتى 
امين​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> انا متعب


*ربنا يرفع عنك كل تعب يا امجد*
*نورت بمشاركتك معانا*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *احساس بالملل​*


*خليكى وسطينا يا رناو انتى تكسرى كل الملل*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*مزيج من الحزن والفرح *
*ازاي مش عارفه *
*متسالنيش *
*ههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااا لانى شفت البابا شنودة بخير ومنور وسطينا​*


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> احساس بالرضى


*اجمل احساس *
*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مزيج من الحزن والفرح *
> 
> *ازاي مش عارفه *
> *متسالنيش *
> ...


**
*اوكى مو راح اسألك *
*بس اتمنى من ربنا انة يديم عليكى كل الفرحة*
*ويشيل منك كل الحزن*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااا لانى شفت البابا شنودة بخير ومنور وسطينا​*


*الله عليكى*
*يا حظك يا بنت العدرا*
*البابا بركة كبيرة لينا كلنا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ذفت خالص 

مضايقة على قرفانة على زهقانة على مخنوقه 

كوووووووكتيل *​


----------



## سيزار (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جوجو على الموضوع بجد 

احساسى 

ب الرجاء​


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ذفت خالص *​
> 
> *مضايقة على قرفانة على زهقانة على مخنوقه *​
> 
> *كوووووووكتيل *​


*هههههههه*
*حلو ان يكون فيكى ككل هاد *
*ومع ذلك مبسوطة*
*مش عارف لية هاد احساسى فيكى *
**
*صلى اكتير يا مرمر *
*ربى يسوع بيقول*
*ادعونى فى وقت الضيق*
*انقذك فتمجدنى *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> شكرا جوجو على الموضوع بجد​
> 
> احساسى ​
> 
> ب الرجاء​


*الله عليك يا سيزار بجد*
*احساس فى منتهى اروعة *
*الرجاء فى المسيح*
*فهو ملجأنا وقوتنا*
**
*شكرا ليك يا سيزار*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا حاسة حالي مبسوطة بس في شوية ملل​*


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا حاسة حالي مبسوطة بس في شوية ملل​*


*شعور الانبساط والسعادة حلو بحد ذاتة*
*حاولى تكسرى الملل اللى فيكى منشان تستمتعى بها الشعور جاواكى*
*شكررا لمشاركتك بها اليوم*
*اككتير انتى منورانى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعبانة كتيييير 
لاني كل يوم عم اتفاجىء باشخاص و ثقت فيهم 
و بيتصرفوا تصرفات ما كنت اتوقع انها بيوم تطلع منهم!!!*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا فرحانة قووي 
علشان قدرت ادخل المنتدي تاني 
كان صفحة المنتدي وقعت من عندي 
انا معرفتش غلاوة المنتدي عندي غير لما مكنتش عارفة ادخل
*


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة كتيييير *
> *لاني كل يوم عم اتفاجىء باشخاص و ثقت فيهم *
> *و بيتصرفوا تصرفات ما كنت اتوقع انها بيوم تطلع منهم!!!*


*اممم*
*اسف اكتير لهيك *
*بس اكيد ربنا بيعوضك *
*وبيثبت ثقتك فى ناس اكيد بتقبليهم وبيكونوا غاليين على قلبك*​


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا فرحانة قووي *
> *علشان قدرت ادخل المنتدي تاني *
> *كان صفحة المنتدي وقعت من عندي *
> *انا معرفتش غلاوة المنتدي عندي غير لما مكنتش عارفة ادخل*


*هههههههههههه*
*هو اصلا غالى علينا كلنا *
*الحمد لله انك موجودة بألف خير وسطينا هلا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اليوم مبسوطة ورايقة بس يا ريت كمل يومي هيك وما يصير معي شي يزعجني​*


----------



## رانا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مبسوطه لكن مش مطمئنه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 أكتوبر 2008)

حاسة بحنية ربنا وحبه ليا 

وبردة حاسة بنوم رهيب ومنعنسة خالص

ايهيهيهيهيهيهبيهيهيهيهيهيهيه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا جوجو 
وانا لو مكان الادارة كنت ثبت الموضوع 



red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة كتيييير
> لاني كل يوم عم اتفاجىء باشخاص و ثقت فيهم
> و بيتصرفوا تصرفات ما كنت اتوقع انها بيوم تطلع منهم!!!*


بشكل عام انتى بتتعملى مع مجتمع مع اشخاص كتيير يعنى متتوقعيش ان كل الاشخاص كويسين ومخلصين, الطبيعي انك هتقابلى اشخاص صادقين ومخلصين واشخاص خادعين ودا الطبيعي 

هل فى مرة اشتريتى من السوق فاكهه كلها وبلا استثناء كلها كانت جيدة ؟ 
بالطبع لا لانها غير متنقية, المفروض انتى اللى تنقيها وتفرزى الثمار الجيدة والثمار الفاسدة
كذلك الاشخاص 
الشخصيات التى وثقتى بهم ولم يكونو فى محل هذة الثقة هم ثمار سىء لم تحسنى اختياره من البداية 
كل المطلوب منك تعرفين وتتعودين على كيفية اختيار الاشخاص التى تثقين بهم 
وتذكرى ان حقيقة الشخصيات تظهر بالمواقف وليس بالابتسامة الكاذبة أو الكلام المعسول الخادع

-------------------------------------------------------------
بالنسبالى اضم صوتى الى "خاطى ونادم" فى اقتراحه :a4:
لان فعلا النوم جمييييييييييييل جداً (خاصاً بعد يوم ارهااق) بس احنا مش مقدرينه ولا مدينه حقه :a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا جوجو
> وانا لو مكان الادارة كنت ثبت الموضوع
> 
> 
> ...



*مرسيييييييي ليك بجد كلك زووق و كلامك يريح كتير..*


----------



## girgis (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*احساسى من جوه ببقول انا مش ملك ابليس انا ملك يسوع*


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*يا دكتور انا اليوم تمام تمام بس مو حابة اشتغل يعني اعدة عم بقرا بالمنتدى وماعم اشتغل بس عادي يوم السبت بعوض كل شي وبشتغل كل شي عندي​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *يا دكتور انا اليوم تمام تمام بس مو حابة اشتغل يعني اعدة عم بقرا بالمنتدى وماعم اشتغل بس عادي يوم السبت بعوض كل شي وبشتغل كل شي عندي​*


ملاحظ من مشاركتك الحالية ومشاركة سابقة انكى لا تحبين مجال عملك 
1- رأيي ابحثى عن عمل تحبينه وابعدى عن العمل الروتيني 
2- غيرى جدول نشاطك اليومي كالتالى :
رياضة يومية على الاقل 15 الى 30 دقيقة فى صباح كل يوم
وقت روحى مع المسيح كل يوم قبل النوم .. الصلاة تعطيكي طاقة روحانية رائعة
خصصى يوم واحد فى الأسبوع على الأقل كيوم ترفيهي 

--------------------------------------------------------
​سؤال فضولى تقصدى مين بالدكتور ؟:t9:


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ملاحظ من مشاركتك الحالية ومشاركة سابقة انكى لا تحبين مجال عملك
> 1- رأيي ابحثى عن عمل تحبينه وابعدى عن العمل الروتيني
> 2- غيرى جدول نشاطك اليومي كالتالى :
> رياضة يومية على الاقل 15 الى 30 دقيقة فى صباح كل يوم
> ...


*
come with meانا بقصده بالدكتور لانه هو دكتور بالحقيقة 
وشكرا على نصيحتك اخي العزيزبس انا بالعكس بحب شغلي كتير والحمدالله ناجحة كتير فيه بس شغلي بحاجة الى دقة كبيرة وكله حسابات وارقام (مجال الهندسة)واحيانا بكون مرهقة من الشغل فما بعود بقدر ركز فبوقف شغل وهاد الوضع عنا عادي بالمكتب ومديري بيعرف هالشي وبراعي وضعي لما كون مرهقة لانه بيعرف انه شغلنا متعب جدا بس انا بحبه كتير وبستمتع فيه لما كون مالي تعبانة 
وبخصوص مشاركة الي اشتكيت فيها من الشغل يمكن 
اي شخص احيانا بمر بوضع بدايقه باي مكان بيتواجد فيه بس المهم كيف يقدر يتخطاه ويفكر بطريقة عقلانية حتى يتجاوز الشي يلي عم يزعجه ويحاول يشوفه بشكل ايجابي بس احيانا بحب عبر عن مشاعري دغري بالمنتدى لما كون مدايقة من شي لانه بحب حس ان اعضاء المنتدى جنبي هاد الشي بيسعدني وبحسسني بالحب ومافي شي احلى انك تحس انه في عالم بتحبك وبتفكر فيك 


شكرا لردك وسلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> come with meانا بقصده بالدكتور لانه هو دكتور بالحقيقة
> وشكرا على نصيحتك اخي العزيزبس انا بالعكس بحب شغلي كتير والحمدالله ناجحة كتير فيه بس شغلي بحاجة الى دقة كبيرة وكله حسابات وارقام (مجال الهندسة)واحيانا بكون مرهقة من الشغل فما بعود بقدر ركز فبوقف شغل وهاد الوضع عنا عادي بالمكتب ومديري بيعرف هالشي وبراعي وضعي لما كون مرهقة لانه بيعرف انه شغلنا متعب جدا بس انا بحبه كتير وبستمتع فيه لما كون مالي تعبانة
> وبخصوص مشاركة الي اشتكيت فيها من الشغل يمكن
> ...


انا مكنتش اعرف بتشتغلى اية فى البداية 
مجال الهندسة جمييل جدا ومش روتيني خالص 
ومع ذلك لازم تنويع اهتماماتك اليومية كما ذكرت ليكي فى السابق
- رياضة خفيفة ربع الى نصف ساعة كل يوم الصبح قبل متروحى الشغل 
الرياضة الصبح قبل الذهاب الى الشغل هتديكي نشاط لعقلك وجسمك

- وصلى قبل متنامى كل يوم 
الصلاة اليومية هتديكي طاقة روحانية وراحة نفسية رائعة 

- واعملى يوم ترفيهي كل اسبوع ومش على الكمبيوتر خالص 
ذهابك ال مكان ترفيهي هيجدد نشاطك وحيويتك ومهم جدا على فكرة

وربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## amirroshdyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2008)

االسلام والنعمة 
ارجو ان يكون ردى على هذا الموضوع لايضايق احد 
اولا ان تبوح كل اسرارك او افكارك او اتعابك الى اى احد حولك فهذا خطا كبير جدا 
بسب عدم معرفتك بامانة هذا الشخص الذى تحكى لة 
هل هو امين على اسرارك بحيث ان لايبوح لاى احد بى شى حتى لو فكرة سمعا منك 
ثانيا لايوجد سو اب الاعتراف الذى تبوح لة عن كل مشكلك افكارك اتعابك 
اخيرا الكتاب المقدس هو الصديق الوحيد الذى لايتكلم


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم مبسوطة ورايقة بس يا ريت كمل يومي هيك وما يصير معي شي يزعجني​*


*الله عليكى *
*ربنا بيكمل اليوم بخير*
*ميرسى للمشاركة الجميلة*
*واللى كتير فرحت قلبى*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> مبسوطه لكن مش مطمئنه​​*الانبساط شيء فى منتهى الروعة *
> *بس حاولى تكملية بالاطمأنان*
> *ودة هتعملية لما ترمى كل حمولك على الرب يسوع*
> *وممكن نستعير كلمات البابا كيرلس حبيبنا*
> ...


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> حاسة بحنية ربنا وحبه ليا
> 
> وبردة حاسة بنوم رهيب ومنعنسة خالص
> 
> ايهيهيهيهيهيهبيهيهيهيهيهيهيه


*هههههههههه*
*اللل بجد على الكلمات العذبة *
*ميرسى ليكى بجد*
*لمجرد انى قريت كلامك حسيت بشء غريب*
*فعلا ربنا حنين اوى علينا*
*ويابختك بها الاحساس*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا جوجو
> وانا لو مكان الادارة كنت ثبت الموضوع
> 
> 
> ...


*اشكرك اكتير حبيبى الغالى على اضافتك الجميل ومتابعتك الرائعة*
*ومشاركتك اللى زى العسل دى وشطينا*
**
*نورتنى اوى حبيبى*
*بس للعلم *
*الموضوع مثبت من قبل مشرفتنا الجميلة دونا *
*ربنا يباركلنا فى خدمتها الرائعة وسطينا*
*سلام السيح*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

girgis قال:


> *احساسى من جوه ببقول انا مش ملك ابليس انا ملك يسوع*


**
*احساسك رائع يا جرجس*
*بجد مش لاقى تعليق*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك بنعمتة ويملاها كلها فرح وسعادة*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *يا دكتور انا اليوم تمام تمام بس مو حابة اشتغل يعني اعدة عم بقرا بالمنتدى وماعم اشتغل بس عادي يوم السبت بعوض كل شي وبشتغل كل شي عندي​*


*اممم*
*شوفى اختى العزيزة رنا *
*طلاما قادرة انك تعوضى فا فى العادى اكتيير انك تكونى وسطينا*
*بلعكس دة احنا بنرجوكى تكونى معانا *
*وتبركينا بحضورك*
**​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> ملاحظ من مشاركتك الحالية ومشاركة سابقة انكى لا تحبين مجال عملك
> 1- رأيي ابحثى عن عمل تحبينه وابعدى عن العمل الروتيني
> 2- غيرى جدول نشاطك اليومي كالتالى :
> رياضة يومية على الاقل 15 الى 30 دقيقة فى صباح كل يوم
> ...


*ميرسى اوى حبيبى للمتابعة اللى زى السكر دي*
*نورتنى يا اكستريم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *come with meانا بقصده بالدكتور لانه هو دكتور بالحقيقة *
> *وشكرا على نصيحتك اخي العزيزبس انا بالعكس بحب شغلي كتير والحمدالله ناجحة كتير فيه بس شغلي بحاجة الى دقة كبيرة وكله حسابات وارقام (مجال الهندسة)واحيانا بكون مرهقة من الشغل فما بعود بقدر ركز فبوقف شغل وهاد الوضع عنا عادي بالمكتب ومديري بيعرف هالشي وبراعي وضعي لما كون مرهقة لانه بيعرف انه شغلنا متعب جدا بس انا بحبه كتير وبستمتع فيه لما كون مالي تعبانة *
> *وبخصوص مشاركة الي اشتكيت فيها من الشغل يمكن *
> *اي شخص احيانا بمر بوضع بدايقه باي مكان بيتواجد فيه بس المهم كيف يقدر يتخطاه ويفكر بطريقة عقلانية حتى يتجاوز الشي يلي عم يزعجه ويحاول يشوفه بشكل ايجابي بس احيانا بحب عبر عن مشاعري دغري بالمنتدى لما كون مدايقة من شي لانه بحب حس ان اعضاء المنتدى جنبي هاد الشي بيسعدني وبحسسني بالحب ومافي شي احلى انك تحس انه في عالم بتحبك وبتفكر فيك *​
> ...


*تفاعل فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
*ميرسى ليكى بجد يا رنا*
*وشكرا اكتير على توضيحاتك *
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> انا مكنتش اعرف بتشتغلى اية فى البداية
> مجال الهندسة جمييل جدا ومش روتيني خالص
> ومع ذلك لازم تنويع اهتماماتك اليومية كما ذكرت ليكي فى السابق
> - رياضة خفيفة ربع الى نصف ساعة كل يوم الصبح قبل متروحى الشغل
> ...


**
*go go go*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2008)

amirroshdyhabib قال:


> االسلام والنعمة
> ارجو ان يكون ردى على هذا الموضوع لايضايق احد
> اولا ان تبوح كل اسرارك او افكارك او اتعابك الى اى احد حولك فهذا خطا كبير جدا
> بسب عدم معرفتك بامانة هذا الشخص الذى تحكى لة
> ...


*عندك حق اخى العزيز*
*واشكرك على اهتمامك وتوضيح ها النقطة*
*بس انا ماطلبتش انى اعرف معلومات شخصية ولا اى شي*
*جايز تكون انت بس اللى فهمت الموضوع خطأ*
*راجع الموضوع نفسة حبيبى*
*وراجع كمان الردود بتاعت الاعضاء وشوف ان كانت  بيانات سرية وهامة للدرجة  اللى بتخلينى اخدها  وابوح بيها على كل مواقع الشبكة ولا هاد فى العادى*
*شوف كمان تفاعل الاعضاء *
*شكرا اتوضيححك ونورت *
*واكيد كل اللى بيدخل الموضوع بيشوف بيشوف رد حضرتك *
*واذا هو مقتنع بية من حقة عدم المشاركة*
*واذا الادارة نفسها  بدها شيفاة مخالف *
*اوكى ممكن يغلق*
*مافى اى مشاكل*
*اذا كنت انا ذات نفسى منتهى *
*فما بالك من موضوع عابر *
**​


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الحزن المميت


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اشكرك اكتير حبيبى الغالى على اضافتك الجميل ومتابعتك الرائعة*
> *ومشاركتك اللى زى العسل دى وشطينا*
> **
> *نورتنى اوى حبيبى*
> ...


انا اللى بشكرك على ذوقك اخى الغالى وعلى الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*مش عارفة!!
حزيييييييينة كتييييير *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أكتوبر 2008)

amirroshdyhabib قال:


> االسلام والنعمة
> ارجو ان يكون ردى على هذا الموضوع لايضايق احد
> اولا ان تبوح كل اسرارك او افكارك او اتعابك الى اى احد حولك فهذا خطا كبير جدا
> بسب عدم معرفتك بامانة هذا الشخص الذى تحكى لة
> ...


لا تقلق محدش بيحط اسراره فى مكان عام يدخل الية مئات الزوار 
لا يهم ذكر المشكلة او الاحساس الذى نشعر به ولكن المهم عدم ذكر اسامى او اماكن او اى بيانات شخصية تدل على صاحب الموضوع 
احساس او مشكلة لا تدل على صاحب الموضوع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*صـــمـــــــت*​


----------



## sosana (30 أكتوبر 2008)

فرحاااااااانة اوووووووووي و مستنية كمان حاجة تحصل تفرحني كمان و كمان
صلولي كتير


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حيران لمستقبلى


----------



## sara23 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

انا حاسه بشوق فظيع لشخص معين
وتعبت من كتر التفكير 
ونفسى يتكلم معايا بصراحه لانى بخاف من التلميحات
مش دايما بتبقى مضمونه​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 أكتوبر 2008)

سعيييييد جداً


----------



## scorpionking (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صرحية اكيد هيكون احسن بدل ما نقول يارينا


----------



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اليوم تمام تمام وماشاله حولي نشيطة كتير والشغل ممتاز​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

* انا فى حاجه شد يده لصلواتكم يا أخوتى​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=998925#post998925​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> * انا فى حاجه شد يده لصلواتكم يا أخوتى​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=998925#post998925​



*الرب يكون معك يا دونا​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اليوم بخير والحمدالله وحاسة براحة​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة ليش صارلي يومين عم بتمنى اني اموت!! 
بعرف انه تمني الموت خطية بس هادا اللي حاسة فيه من كتر الهموم و المشاكل  *


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش عارفة ليش صارلي يومين عم بتمنى اني اموت!!
> بعرف انه تمني الموت خطية بس هادا اللي حاسة فيه من كتر الهموم و المشاكل  *


*
لا يا قمر لا تخلي شي يجبلك هالاحساس خليكي قوية وواثقة بالرب انه رح يزيل كل هم من قلبك ويحل كل المشاكل واتكلي عليه حبيبتي وكل شي بينحل بأذن الرب يسوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبسوطة كتيير ومتصالحة مع نفسي 
واقولكم حاجة من الحجات اللي مفرحاني اول مرة يتثبت ليا موضوع
يا رب مش يحصل حاجة تدايقني وافضل بالمود دة*


----------



## sara23 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_حاسه ان عندى حاله لا مبالاه فظيعه
من كتر الشغل والمزاكره اللى عندى
فى حاجات كتير بيبقى المفروض اعملها وبطنشها 
وطبعا مفيش حاجه من الحاجات دى مش بتحاسب عليها
واللى يغيظ ان مفيش حد مقدر ان انا نفسى فى مساحه اتنفس فيها
اعمل فيها الحاجات اللى بحبها 
​_


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> لا يا قمر لا تخلي شي يجبلك هالاحساس خليكي قوية وواثقة بالرب انه رح يزيل كل هم من قلبك ويحل كل المشاكل واتكلي عليه حبيبتي وكل شي بينحل بأذن الرب يسوع​*


*
مرسي ليكي يا رنا و على تشجيعك..*


----------



## sosana (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تعبانة شوية بس فرحانة جدا جدا


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش عارفة!!*
> *حزيييييييينة كتييييير *


*اممم*
*الحزن مالة وجود بقلبك لو كان قلبك مليان بلرب يسوع*
*صلى اختى العزيزة*
*اكيد ربنا بيدبر وبيشيل كل حزن *
*هو نفسة لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا وعينة علينا من اول السنة لأخرها*
*فما بالك من حاجات صغيرة عابرة *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا فوزى كامل قال:


> الحزن المميت


*مافيش اى حزن مميت *
*الرب يسوع بيقول *
*انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة *
*من أمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا*
*عارف يا حبيبى  لمجرد انك تفكر فى شخص الرب يسوع بتلاقى كل هاد ماهو الا وقت وبيعدى مو اكتر *
*وان مافى حزن لان قلبك هيكون مليان بكل فرح وحب رب المجد يسوع*
*صلى حبيبى الغالى*
*واكيد ربنا بيدبر كل امورك *
*ومتيأسش*
*لان ربنا عمرة ما بينسانا ابدا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> لا تقلق محدش بيحط اسراره فى مكان عام يدخل الية مئات الزوار
> لا يهم ذكر المشكلة او الاحساس الذى نشعر به ولكن المهم عدم ذكر اسامى او اماكن او اى بيانات شخصية تدل على صاحب الموضوع
> احساس او مشكلة لا تدل على صاحب الموضوع


**
*اشكرك على اهتمامك العالى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *صـــمـــــــت*​


*اممم*
*احينا بيكون اكثر من الكلام*
*يارب يكون ها الصمت من غير حزن او زعل*
*وانما ربى يجعلة فى قلبك هدوء وراحة نفس*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> فرحاااااااانة اوووووووووي و مستنية كمان حاجة تحصل تفرحني كمان و كمان
> صلولي كتير


*مبسوط اكتير على كلامك هاد *
*ربنا معاكى ويدبر كل امورك *
*ويوفقك فى كل اختياراتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> حيران لمستقبلى


*حبيبى *
*توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد*
*اكيد بيدبر كل امورك *
*بس سلم نفسك لعنايتة الفائقة *
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> انا حاسه بشوق فظيع لشخص معين​
> وتعبت من كتر التفكير
> ونفسى يتكلم معايا بصراحه لانى بخاف من التلميحات
> 
> مش دايما بتبقى مضمونه​


*اممم*
*انصحك اختى العزيزة*
*انك تكونى واضحة مع نفسك ومع ها الشخص*
*منشان تخلصى من تعب ها التفكير*
*وحاولى تتفهمى كل موقف يحصل معكى تجاهة*
*جايز تقدرى تقررى اى شيء*
*واكيد طبعا وديسما ربنا بيدبر *
*وانصحك كمان *
*خلى بالك من نفسك*
*ربنا يدبر كل امورك *​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> سعيييييد جداً


*الله عليك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان حبيبى*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> صرحية اكيد هيكون احسن بدل ما نقول يارينا


*ان اسف اخى الحبيب*
*انا معرفتش افهم او اترجم مقصدك*
*سامحنى على جهلى *
*واتمنى لو توضحلى اكتر *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم تمام تمام وماشاله حولي نشيطة كتير والشغل ممتاز​*


*it's okiiii*
*go go go *
*god with you*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا فى حاجه شد يده لصلواتكم يا أخوتى​*​
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=998925#post998925​


*امين ربى يسوع يقبل صواتنا كلنا *
*ربنا معاكى يا دونا *
*ثق انة لا يهملك ولا يتركك وعينة عليك من اول السنة لأخرها*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم بخير والحمدالله وحاسة براحة​*


*الله عليكى يا رنا*
*اسم الصليب عليكى*
*بجد فرحتى قلبى اكتير*
*ربنا يديم عليكى ها الهدوء والسلام والراحة ديما*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش عارفة ليش صارلي يومين عم بتمنى اني اموت!! *
> *بعرف انه تمني الموت خطية بس هادا اللي حاسة فيه من كتر الهموم و المشاكل  *


*لية اتمنيتى الموت ولية ماجربتيش تلقى على الرب كل همك*
*هو انتى مش عارفة انة اكيد هيعولك *
*؟؟؟؟*
*اختى العزيزة*
*القى على الرب بكل حمولك وهمك *
*هو هيشيلة عنك *
*وثقى انة لا يهملك ولا يتركك وعينة عليك من اول السنة لأخرها *
*ربنا يدبر امورك وخلى بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *لا يا قمر لا تخلي شي يجبلك هالاحساس خليكي قوية وواثقة بالرب انه رح يزيل كل هم من قلبك ويحل كل المشاكل واتكلي عليه حبيبتي وكل شي بينحل بأذن الرب يسوع *​


**
*go go go*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مبسوطة كتيير ومتصالحة مع نفسي *
> *واقولكم حاجة من الحجات اللي مفرحاني اول مرة يتثبت ليا موضوع*
> *يا رب مش يحصل حاجة تدايقني وافضل بالمود دة*



*ههههههههه*
*جميل اوى فرحك وانبساطك دة *
*وحبك لمنتدى بها الطريقة *
*بجد الله عليكى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يكمل فرحك ديما هيك ويكون قلبك سعيد*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _حاسه ان عندى حاله لا مبالاه فظيعه​_
> _من كتر الشغل والمزاكره اللى عندى_
> _فى حاجات كتير بيبقى المفروض اعملها وبطنشها _
> _وطبعا مفيش حاجه من الحاجات دى مش بتحاسب عليها_
> ...


*اختى العزيزة*
*الا مبالاة عمرة ما كان حل*
*حتى لو على حساب راحتك *
*انا افضل التوازن فى كل شيء وانصحك بهيك *
*اعملى ديما اللى عليكى علشان ربنا يكمل *
*ثمرة النجاح*
*عطية الرب*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> تعبانة شوية بس فرحانة جدا جدا


*اكيد ها الفرح ينسيكى كل تعب*
*مبسوط لفرحك *
*وانصحك تسترخى لبعض الوقت *
*ربنا يوفقك فى كل امورك *
*ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## قيصر العر اقي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا اخوكم قيصر العراقي من العراق واريد ان اعبر عن مشاعري اتجاهكم
واقول استنكر كل ظلم وقع على الشعب العراقي المظلوم وعلى اخواننا المسيح 
وسوف انقل لكم بيان من مرجع الديني السيد محمد الحسني الصرخي (دام ظلة) بخصوص اخوننا المسيحين


----------



## rana1981 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*i feel great​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*احساس بالملل​*


----------



## girgis (16 نوفمبر 2008)

فرحان ومهموم فرحان لفوز النادى الاهلى ببطولة اندية افريقيا  ومهموم  لاشياء كثيرة محتاجة كتاب 

لكن يمكن الوضع يتغير صلوا لى


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألم لأبعد حد *
*بيقتلنى*
**​


----------



## Rosetta (20 نوفمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ألم لأبعد حد *
> *بيقتلنى*
> **​



*جميعنا في هذه الحياة نتالم 
((حتى لو رايتني ابتسم  فتاكد انه في قلبي الم عميق يختبئ وراء تلك الابتسامة!!))

ما تستسلم لشي و خليك قوي
ما دام المسيح معنا فمن علينا ...*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرتاحه لحد ما *​


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *جميعنا في هذه الحياة نتالم *
> *((حتى لو رايتني ابتسم فتاكد انه في قلبي الم عميق يختبئ وراء تلك الابتسامة!!))*
> 
> *ما تستسلم لشي و خليك قوي*
> *ما دام المسيح معنا فمن علينا ...*


**
*اراة دائما بداخلى*
*شكرا ليكى*
*هسيب الموضوع وبعرف ان فى خدمة مستمرة*​


----------



## مينا 188 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

الحلم هو  اللى احنا عايشين عشان نحققه 
ولو بطلنا نحلم نموت


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مدايقة من شغلة بس عم حاول ما فكر​*


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> 
> الحلم هو اللى احنا عايشين عشان نحققه
> ولو بطلنا نحلم نموت


فعلا لو بطلنا نحلم نموت
بس الاحلام سهلة تحقيقها فى حدود وطاقة معينة 
واكيد لازم نتعب فيها
وربنا ديما بيكمل
شكرا ليك اخى العزيز
مينا
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *مدايقة من شغلة بس عم حاول ما فكر​*


*اختى الحبية رنا*
*القى على الرب بكل همك فهو يعولك *
*ماتفكرى اكتير بها الشغلة واكيد ربنا بيدبر  *
*واكيد لصالح الخير*
*ربنا معاكى *
*ويقويكى ديما بكل اعمالك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مرتاحه لحد ما *​


*الله عليكى*
*ها السلام الداخلى  وحدة من رب المجد*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا ميرو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*حاسس بنهاية قريبة*
*لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح*
*فذاك افضل جدا*​


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2008)

عدم الر ضا بالواقع الذى بغيشة المسيحين اليوم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بجد بمر باسعد لحظات حياتى


----------



## scorpionking (27 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بعيش ايام اسود من قرن الخروب وحاسس انة بيضحك عليا بس هعمل اية    
سيبت الامر كلة لربنا وهو هيجيبلى حقى واثق من كدة 
ربنا يستر ويعدى الايام الجاية على خير ومارتكبش اى جريمة



صلولى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد للة مهما كانت المواقف الواحد احسن من غيرة كتير نشكر ربنا


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2008)

grges monir قال:


> عدم الر ضا بالواقع الذى بغيشة المسيحين اليوم


*اممم*
*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا ان قد غلبت العالم*​


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> انا بجد بمر باسعد لحظات حياتى


*الله عليك*
*بجد فرحت قلبى *
*go go go*
:download:​


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> انا بعيش ايام اسود من قرن الخروب وحاسس انة بيضحك عليا بس هعمل اية
> سيبت الامر كلة لربنا وهو هيجيبلى حقى واثق من كدة
> ربنا يستر ويعدى الايام الجاية على خير ومارتكبش اى جريمة
> 
> ...


*هدى من اعصابك حبيبى *
*ومثل مانت حاكيت *
*اكيد ربنا بيحل كل المشاكل*
*واكيد احنا واثقين فى حبة وعطفة وحنيتة لينا*
*دة ابو الكل *​


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> الحمد للة مهما كانت المواقف الواحد احسن من غيرة كتير نشكر ربنا


*اعتبر كلمتك دى نصيحة جميلة لينا كلنا*
*شكرا ليكى يا ايرينى على مرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*محتاره ولازم اخد قرار فى موضوع مهم
صلواتكوا​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا النهارده سعيد جدا


----------



## rana1981 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا منيحة وتمام التمام​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا نشكر ربنا حاسة براحة نفسية ​*


----------



## رانا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

احساسى انى فعلا نفس افضل احب ربى واقوله هاصلى مهما حصلى​


----------



## botros_22 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا فرحانة كتيير يا اصحابي 
علشان انهاردة بقيت عضوة مباركة وكمان حسيت من كل اصحابي هنا اني محبوبة 
مرسي كتيير​*


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فرحاانه اووي علشان اشتركت معاكم في المنتدي​


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا كمان مبسوطه جدا انى اشتركت فى منتديات الكنيسه


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 ديسمبر 2008)

احساسى اننى عاوزه افضل اشكر ربى والهى وحبيبى بابا يسوع ليل ونهار
و ميرسييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييير​


----------



## sh-elameer (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة 
تشاؤم احباط يأس
وانشاء الله اول ما يتغير الاحساس دة هدخل الصفحة دى واسجل اية الجديد*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*حزن.. ملل.. تشاؤم.. و كل اشي حزييييييييين..
 *


----------



## just member (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليكم *
*بشكركم على مرورك واحساسكم*
* وثقتكم الجميلة*
*اسف لغيبتى وهلا اكيد بكمل معم اخوتى الاحباب*​


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تفائل


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> تفائل


*تمام هيك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*
*وشكرا اكتير لمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*فرح غريب ملينى *
*وسعادة لأبعد الحدود*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

خنقة​


----------



## just member (23 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar2004 قال:


> خنقة​


*مساء الخير يا مرمر*
*انا اتمنى لو تشاركينا سبب خنقتك او حزنك هاد*
*حتى ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة بس كلنا بنحتاج نكون جنبك ونقف معاكى*
**
*شكرا لمشاركتك يا مرمر *
*ربنا يدبر كل امورك *​


----------



## farou2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

_حب​_


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> _حب​_


*مافى كلام من بعدة*
**
*ربنا يكملك كل امورك بخير*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 ديسمبر 2008)

_لية نحزن او نتخنق ده احنا الهنا قوى
يسوع يدخل قلب الجميع



فرح وسعادة​​_


----------



## veansea (24 ديسمبر 2008)

نوووووووووووووووووم


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لية نحزن او نتخنق ده احنا الهنا قوى​​_
> _يسوع يدخل قلب الجميع_​
> 
> 
> ...


*تمام *
*ربنا يديم السعادة والهنا وراحة البال*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

veansea قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووم


*ههههههههه*
*نوم الهنا يا استاذة*
**​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مبسوطه اوى وبشكر ربنا وبتمنى الاسبوع اللى جاى ييجى بسرعه عشان البعيد يقرررررررررررب​


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> مبسوطه اوى وبشكر ربنا وبتمنى الاسبوع اللى جاى ييجى بسرعه عشان البعيد يقرررررررررررب​


*امين ربسى يسوع*
*يذيد فرحك وديما تكونى مبسوطة *
*شكرا لمشاركتك معانا يا ميريام*
*ربنا يقربلك البعيد يا ستى *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## totaagogo (25 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *يحتاج كل منا إلى لحظات يطلق العنان فيها لمشاعره*
> *يخاطب بها من حوله .. *
> *ليتشاركـ وجدانياً معهم فـ معاناته ولو بـ كلمة واحدة *​
> 
> ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*مبسوووووووووووطة جدا ويارب الدنيا تفضل حلوة كده​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا مبسوطة اليوم وياريت بس تكمل معي ومايصير شي يزعلني​*


----------



## just member (25 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *يحتاج كل منا إلى لحظات يطلق العنان فيها لمشاعره*
> ...


----------



## just member (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووطة جدا ويارب الدنيا تفضل حلوة كده​*



*الله الله على الجمال والروهة
يارب ديما تكونى مبسوطة يا بنت العدرا 
واتمنى من رب المجد يديم عليكى السعادة الطمأنينة  والارتياح ديما
امين 
شكرا ليكى ولمشاركتك الجمييييييلة بجد وسطينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (25 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا مبسوطة اليوم وياريت بس تكمل معي ومايصير شي يزعلني​*



*اتمنالك انا كمان كدة 
ربنا معاكى يبارك كل خطواتك 
وتبقى مبسوطة وسعيدة طول ايام حياتك

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## totaagogo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا النهاردة احساسى كتير محيرنى ومخوفنى لانى فرحان شىء بسيط وخايفة اكتر من فرحى مش عارفة اوصف بجد انا فيا ايه بجد محتاجة صلاتكم ليا *


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *انا النهاردة احساسى كتير محيرنى ومخوفنى لانى فرحان شىء بسيط وخايفة اكتر من فرحى مش عارفة اوصف بجد انا فيا ايه بجد محتاجة صلاتكم ليا *



*ربنا معكى اختى العزيزة ويبارك كل امورك ويثبت خطواتك ديما فى الطريق الصح
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

حزن وقلق وفرح


----------



## scorpionking (26 ديسمبر 2008)

انا قرفاااااااااااان جدا وزهقاااااااان اكتر


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> حزن وقلق وفرح


*اية الاحساس المتناقد دة*
*عموما *
*ربنا يصبك على حزنك وقلقك ويرفع عنك كل حمولك *
*ويذيد قلبك فرح*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2008)

scorpionking قال:


> انا قرفاااااااااااان جدا وزهقاااااااان اكتر


*لية بس كدة *
*ربنا يفك كل تعبك وضيقك *
*وارمى حمولك علية هو حنين واكيد بيشيلك*​


----------



## totaagogo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*محتارة جدا ونفسى اوصل لقرار
انا بجد زهئت من كتر التفكير ​*


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *محتارة جدا ونفسى اوصل لقرار​*
> 
> _*انا بجد زهئت من كتر التفكير *_​


*اممم*
*كن مطمئننا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا*
*بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر *
*(البابا كيرلس)*
*اتمنى من ربنا انة يعطيكى كل نصيحة وارشاد فى حيتك وتفكيرك*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## totaagogo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب يا come with me​*


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب يا come with me​*


**
*امين ربى يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## mooony (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*قلق وخوف *


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2008)

mooony قال:


> *قلق وخوف *[/quo*القى على الرب لك همك فهو يعولك*
> *ماتخفش طلاما المسيح حصنك*
> *وماتقلقش طلاما هو قائد حياتك*
> **


----------



## totaagogo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا مضايقة قوى من الشغل واحتمال اسيب الشغل قريب صلوا ان ربنا يرشدنى اكمل ولا  لأ​*


----------



## just member (29 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *انا مضايقة قوى من الشغل واحتمال اسيب الشغل قريب صلوا ان ربنا يرشدنى اكمل ولا لأ​*


*امين ربى يسوع المسيح*
*يرشدج ويقوك قدميك ديما لطريق الخير والنجاح ويثبت كل خطواتك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 ديسمبر 2008)

نفسيتى من الداخل تعبانه وزفت
ومن الخارج الله ينور مبتسمه وبهزر ولا كانى هنا
بجد انا تعبانه
بس برتاح وانا معاكم فى المنتدى
صلولى كتير


----------



## saalooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

انا دلوقتي مبسوطه بس خايفه من الامتحانات صلولي​


----------



## totaagogo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعتقد انى احسن حاجة بسيطة من الايام اللى فاتت بس بحاول ابين للناس انى كويسة بس مش عارفة ​*


----------



## totaagogo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*هاى اعتقد انى الى حد ما كويسة واحسن من الايام اللى فاتت​*


----------



## totaagogo (1 يناير 2009)

*النهاردة اول يوم فى السنة الجديدة والحمد لله انا مبسوطة ومش مضايقة 
بس مش عارفة ايه السبب​*


----------



## saalooo (1 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
والحمد لله اول يوم في السنه الجديده يوم حلوووووو​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> نفسيتى من الداخل تعبانه وزفت
> ومن الخارج الله ينور مبتسمه وبهزر ولا كانى هنا
> بجد انا تعبانه
> بس برتاح وانا معاكم فى المنتدى
> صلولى كتير


*اممم*
*واحنا مبسوطين بتواجدك وسطينا ونتمنى اقامة ديما*
*ربنا يبارك كل خطواتك ويعطيكى كل سلام داخلى*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

saalooo قال:


> انا دلوقتي مبسوطه بس خايفه من الامتحانات صلولي​


*يارب ديما يديم عليكى كل انبساط وسعادة *
*بس ماتخافى من الامتحانات*
*بس انتى ذاكرى كويس وربنا بيكمل *
**​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *اعتقد انى احسن حاجة بسيطة من الايام اللى فاتت بس بحاول ابين للناس انى كويسة بس مش عارفة ​*


*اكيد اختى اللعزيزة *
*متأثرة بنفسيتك *
*بس حاولى تغيرى مودك واقبلى الحياة بكل حلاوتها*
*وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير *
*للذين يحبون الله*
**​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *هاى اعتقد انى الى حد ما كويسة واحسن من الايام اللى فاتت​*


*طيب الحمد لله فى تقدم*
*ربنا يسعد كل ايامك وتبقى ديما فى تقدم اجمل*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *النهاردة اول يوم فى السنة الجديدة والحمد لله انا مبسوطة ومش مضايقة ​*
> 
> _*بس مش عارفة ايه السبب*_​


*دة شيء اكيد *
*سنة حلوة مع يسوع يا توتا*
**​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2009)

saalooo قال:


> كل سنه وانتم طيبين ​
> 
> والحمد لله اول يوم في السنه الجديده يوم حلوووووو​


شكرا ليك ولمشاركتك الذيذة
كل سنة وانت طيب
سنة جديدة سعيدة عليك يارب
سلام المسيح​


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2009)

انا حاسس أنى سعيد عشان شنة 2009 والعيد قرب

ربنا يجعل كل الناس سعيدة


----------



## sara23 (2 يناير 2009)

انا انهارده مخنوقه 
بسبب موضوع فى الكليه حاسه انى اتظلمت فيه
وكل ما افتكر الموضوع بعيط
والمشكله ان اقرب صاحبه لى فى الكليه طرف فى الموضوع
مش عارفه هتعامل معاها ازاى لما اشوفها​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

ملل


----------



## totaagogo (4 يناير 2009)

*هاى انا حاسة انى كويسة من يوم راس السنة لغاية دلوقتى 
يا رب كلكم تكونوا كويسين​*


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2009)

تفاؤل


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2009)

*احـــــــباط ويأس*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يناير 2009)

*براحة​*


----------



## totaagogo (5 يناير 2009)

*هاى 
انا مش عارفة دى حالة سلام ولا تناحة او لا مبالاه ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

*متدايقة ومخنوقة​*


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> انا حاسس أنى سعيد عشان شنة 2009 والعيد قرب
> 
> ربنا يجعل كل الناس سعيدة


*ياااااااااااااارب كل الناس يا مايكل باشا*
*انا بتمنى معاااك*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

sara23 قال:


> انا انهارده مخنوقه ​
> بسبب موضوع فى الكليه حاسه انى اتظلمت فيه
> وكل ما افتكر الموضوع بعيط
> والمشكله ان اقرب صاحبه لى فى الكليه طرف فى الموضوع
> ...


 *اممم*
*صلى اكتير لربنا منشان يرشدك*
*وحاولى تخليكى على طبيعتك*
*والجواب اللين يصرف الغضب*
*ربنا يدبر امورك ويبارك حياتك*
*وتنحل ها المشكلة *
*بس صلى*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> ملل


*اممم*
*اسمحلى اشاركك الاحساس*
*انا كمان فينى ملل*
*بس  حاول تشغل نفسك بأى شيء منشان تخرج من ها المود المزعجربنا معاك ومعايا انا كمان *
*منشان نتغلب على هيك*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *هاى انا حاسة انى كويسة من يوم راس السنة لغاية دلوقتى ​*
> 
> _*يا رب كلكم تكونوا كويسين*_​


*امين يارب الكل *
*ربنا يسمع منك*
*واانا كمان اتمنى معاكى هيك*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> تفاؤل


*يابنى انت زى ما تكون بتحكى افكارى هلا *
*مرة تقول ملل اقولك وانا مثلك*
*وهلا بتحكى تفائل*
*واان كمان مثلك*
*ربنا يدبر كل خير*
**​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *احـــــــباط ويأس*​


*اممم*
*حزين مثلك*
*وليس لى تعليق*
*ولكننى اقولك لك*
*ان الله لم يعطينا هذة الروح*
*ارجو ان تتفهم كلماتى*
*رربنا يدر امورك بخير*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *براحة​*


*يارب ديما يا رنا*
*واستنهز الفرصة واحكيلك الف شكر على متابعتك الجميلة بها الموضوع*
*اشكرك اكتير اختنا الغالية*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *هاى ​*
> 
> _*انا مش عارفة دى حالة سلام ولا تناحة او لا مبالاه *_​


*اممم*
*نوووو كومييييينت*
**
*بس شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *متدايقة ومخنوقة​*


*لالا *
*اختنا الغالية*
*مو الك حق تكون متضايقة بها الايام*
*هاد ايام ميلاد  رب المجد يسوع*
*افرحى بية وانبسطى بميلادة المجيد*​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2009)

*سعادة كبيرة بس فى نفس الوقت مصحوبة بملل ومضايقة*


----------



## sosana (5 يناير 2009)

فرحانة اووووووووي بس قلقانة جدا برده


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2009)

*النهاردة شعور مختلف جدا

سعادى ما بعدها سعادة خلاص العيد بكرة

ويارب الكل يكون سعيد*


----------



## amirroshdyhabib (6 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بالسنة الجديدة 
وميلاد رب المجد ولكن اتمنا ان يكون الاحتفال فى هذا العام لة طعم اخر هو 
ان تحتفل بميلاد رب المجد داخل قلبك ويكون جسدك مذود لة


----------



## sosana (6 يناير 2009)

*فرحانة اووووووووووووووووووي*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااع مريضة يا دكتور​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااع مريضة يا دكتور​*



*يا رنوووووووووووووووووووووو الف سلامة عليكى بس انصحك ابعدى عن دكتور جوجو لو عايزة تخفى هههههههههههههههه
انا اقولك العلاج
اهم حاجة تاكلى 5 ايس كريم سخن عشان ماتتعبيش اكتر
واشربى بيبسى مغلى كتيييييييييييييييير 
وخدى برشام power caps او night &day هتبقى تماموووووووووز​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2009)

*متدااااااااااااااااااايقة كتيييييير 
و مش عارفة من شوووووووو   ​*


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2009)

فرحااااااااااااان وياريت الكل يبقى فرحان بالعيد

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## صديقة السلام (6 يناير 2009)

اتمنى لكم السعاده وطيب الاقامه بالمنتدى الجميل
وقول كلمتي
سعيده بيكم جدا
اختكم صديقة السلام
دمتم بود


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> فرحااااااااااااان وياريت الكل يبقى فرحان بالعيد
> 
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


*امين رب المجد يسوع*
*يارب الدنيا كلها تكون فرحانة *
*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

صديقة السلام قال:


> اتمنى لكم السعاده وطيب الاقامه بالمنتدى الجميل





صديقة السلام قال:


> وقول كلمتي
> سعيده بيكم جدا
> اختكم صديقة السلام
> دمتم بود


*ميرسى ليكى على امنيتك *
*واحنا نتمنالك اقامة طيبة وصداقة سعيدة وسطينا*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

sosana قال:


> فرحانة اووووووووي بس قلقانة جدا برده


*اممم*
*انا من رأيى تحالى تسترخى وتستمتعى بفرحك *
*وتحاولى تتخلصى من شعور القلق والتورتر*
**
*ميرسى ليكى*
*وكل سنة وانتى طيبة*
*نورتى اختنا العزيزة بمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *سعادة كبيرة بس فى نفس الوقت مصحوبة بملل ومضايقة*


*لو تاخد رأيى انصحك تفكر فى السعادة اللى فيك وتحاول تتخلى عن اى ضغوط تؤدى الى الملل*
*ربنا يبارك وقتك ويجعلة كلة فرح *​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

amirroshdyhabib قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بالسنة الجديدة
> وميلاد رب المجد ولكن اتمنا ان يكون الاحتفال فى هذا العام لة طعم اخر هو
> ان تحتفل بميلاد رب المجد داخل قلبك ويكون جسدك مذود لة


*امين رب المجد يسوع*
*ميرسى على تهنئتك واتمنالك اقامة طيبة وسطينا*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

sosana قال:


> *فرحانة اووووووووووووووووووي*


*اله عليكى*
*منتهى الجمال ها الكلمة *
*يارب ديما تكونى فرحانة واتنمى الفرح  والخير*
*لكل العالم*
*شكرا ليكى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااع مريضة يا دكتور​*


*الف سلامة عليكى يا رنا*
*شو فيكى*
*اروح اجيبلك دكتوووور:t9:*
*طمنينا عليكى يا استاذتنا *
*ربنا معاكى ويشفيكى من كل شيء*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *يا رنوووووووووووووووووووووو الف سلامة عليكى بس انصحك ابعدى عن دكتور جوجو لو عايزة تخفى هههههههههههههههه​*
> *انا اقولك العلاج*
> *اهم حاجة تاكلى 5 ايس كريم سخن عشان ماتتعبيش اكتر*
> *واشربى بيبسى مغلى كتيييييييييييييييير *
> ...


*بقى كدة*
*ماشى ماشى *
*هتبعد عنى *
*وهتخف بوصفاتك الهايلة دى :t9:*
*طيب انا هنصحك نصيحة اجمل يا رنا*
*ابعدى عنى علشان تخفى*
*اوكى ؟؟*
*وابعدى عن بنت العدرا علشان تعيشى *
*ماشى يا بنت العدرا*
*طيب اعيى كدة يوم وشوفى مين هيعالجك هنا*
*يا رخمة:t30:*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *متدااااااااااااااااااايقة كتيييييير​*
> 
> *و مش عارفة من شوووووووو  *​


*اكيد لكل فعل رد فعل*
*ممكن تكونى متضايقة *
*اوكى *
*لكن ماتعرفيش من اية *
*دة مش اوكى *
*حاولى تكتشفى نقض ها المضايقة اللى فيكى وحليها *
*بس مجرد  انك تفكرى فيها*
*مو اكتر *
**​


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *لو تاخد رأيى انصحك تفكر فى السعادة اللى فيك وتحاول تتخلى عن اى ضغوط تؤدى الى الملل*
> *ربنا يبارك وقتك ويجعلة كلة فرح *​




*شكرا للنصيحة


وكل سنة وانت طيب وكل المنتدى بخير *


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا للنصيحة*
> 
> 
> *وكل سنة وانت طيب وكل المنتدى بخير *


*وحضرتك طيب يا مايكل باشا *
*نورت بتواجدك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *بقى كدة*
> *ماشى ماشى *
> *هتبعد عنى *
> *وهتخف بوصفاتك الهايلة دى :t9:*
> ...



*انا اللى رخمة يا جوجو دى حبيبتى يابنى بموت فيها اصلا ولازم اخاف عليها
يبقفى لازم اقولها تبعد عنك خالص ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا اللى رخمة يا جوجو دى حبيبتى يابنى بموت فيها اصلا ولازم اخاف عليها​*
> 
> *يبقفى لازم اقولها تبعد عنك خالص ههههههههههههههههههه*​


*انتم تحبوا بعض براحتكم*
*بس مش على حسابى *
*واية رأيك رنا لو جاتلى مش هعاجلها *
*ودة هيكون بسببك*
*وبردو رخمة *
*هة :t30:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا مش هخليها تجيلك 
امشىىىىىىىى يلا يارخم*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2009)

*احباط انا محبط*


----------



## ava-bola (8 يناير 2009)

اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبن

www.ava-bola.own0.com


----------



## ava-bola (8 يناير 2009)

ربنــــا
موجود

ctv ربنــــاموجود 

ههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (8 يناير 2009)

*شو صاير معكن انتو الاتنين بنت العدرا وجو طولوا بالكن 
خلص انا صرت منيحة مابدي علاج ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 يناير 2009)

الرب راغية


----------



## totaagogo (8 يناير 2009)

*مبسوطة شوية ​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​
> *انا مش هخليها تجيلك *
> 
> *امشىىىىىىىى يلا يارخم*​


*اوكى اوكى *
*خليها ماتيجى*
*وعلجيها انتى بوصفاتك السحرية *
*بس خلى بالك لو حصلها حاجة مش هنسيبك كلللللللللللنا:t9:*​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *احباط انا محبط*


*الله لم يعطينا هذة الروح*
*بل اعطانا روح النصرة*
*مافى شيء يكسرنا ابدا*
*ولا يضيق علينا حياتنا *
*الة السماء يعطينا النجاح*
*ونحن عبيدة نقوم ونبنى*
*لو محبط من تجربة فشلت حاول تانى *
*مافيش مشاكل*
*اما لو محبط من الهموم والحزن او الخنقة *
*صلى*
*وفكر لثوانى فى رب المجد يسوع *
*هتلاقى كل الدنيا مفتوحة وبتضحكلك بكل حب*
*سلام الكسيح*​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

ava-bola قال:


> اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبن
> 
> www.ava-bola.own0.com


*ميرسى لتهنئتك*
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
*وسنة جديدة سعيدة*​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شو صاير معكن انتو الاتنين بنت العدرا وجو طولوا بالكن​*
> 
> *خلص انا صرت منيحة مابدي علاج ههههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههه*
*افتكر انك هيك حلتيها يا رنا*
*كنا مخضوضين عليكى *
*الف سلامة عليكى *
*وربنا يبعدك عن العلاجات والحاجات الفاضية دى كللللللللها*
*30:*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> الرب راعية


*وهو راعى الكل *
*ومحب البشر*
**​


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *مبسوطة شوية ​*


**
*يارب ديما يديم عليكى فرحك وانبساطك*
*شكرا للمشاركة الجميلة*​


----------



## أم القمر (8 يناير 2009)

قلبى يئن فى داخلى من الالم


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> قلبى يئن فى داخلى من الالم


*تعالى الى يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*
*ربنا بيوعدنا برفع كل الم عننا*
*عمرك شفتى حب اعظم من هذا*
*ربنا نفسة بيندهلنا وبيقولنا تعالو الى وانا اريحكم*
*اية رأيك لو نجرب نروحلة ؟؟*
**​


----------



## totaagogo (9 يناير 2009)

*عاااااااااااااااااادى خالص 
مع انى كنت مبسوطة اكتر من كده​*


----------



## just member (9 يناير 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااادى خالص ​*
> 
> 
> _*مع انى كنت مبسوطة اكتر من كده*_​


*طيب الحمد لله *
*ربنا يديم انبساطك وفرحك هاد*
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## أم القمر (10 يناير 2009)

ميرسى توتا عجبتنى كلمتك جدا ويارب دايما مبسوطه بس صدقينى انا مخنوقه جدا وتعبانه ولما بكون كده مبعرفش اصلى ولا اتكلم ولااعمل اى حاجه عموما صلولى ياجماعه


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 يناير 2009)

قلقاااااااانه​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 يناير 2009)

هو دلوقتى شوق​


----------



## أم القمر (15 يناير 2009)

صلولى ابنى تعبان شويه


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> ميرسى توتا عجبتنى كلمتك جدا ويارب دايما مبسوطه بس صدقينى انا مخنوقه جدا وتعبانه ولما بكون كده مبعرفش اصلى ولا اتكلم ولااعمل اى حاجه عموما صلولى ياجماعه


*امين رب المجد معاكى ويبارك كل خطواتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*

*وثقى كثيرا فى الرب يسوع*
*هو ديما ما بينسانا *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> قلقاااااااانه​


*اممم*
*ربنا معاكى ويطمن قلبك*
**
*ثقى كثيرا فى الرب يسوع *
*وكونى مطمئنا فية*
**
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
*وشكرا لمشاركتك *​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2009)

*تعباااااااااانة*​


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> هو دلوقتى شوق​


*امممم*
*يارب يكون شوق وحنين لقلب طيب*
**
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعباااااااااانة*​


*اسم الصليب عليكى*
*ربنا ينجيكى من كل تعب*
*سلامتك يا استاة *
*وطمنينا عليكى*​


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووق*


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مخنوووووووووووووووووق*


 *ربنا يحل كل كرب وهم وخنقة *​


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2009)

*مكسور اكتير من اهلى*
**​


----------



## totaagogo (16 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *مكسور اكتير من اهلى*
> **​



*لا احنا عايزينك على طول كويس وربنا معاك بجد بصليلك وكل الاعضاء كمان 
اما انا فعيشة عاااااااااااااادى *


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2009)

*طهقان وزهقان ومتضايق*


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2009)

**​


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (17 يناير 2009)

زهقانة


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*محبط ويائس*


----------



## totaagogo (18 يناير 2009)

*عايشة وحياتى عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى خالص 
لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## totaagogo (18 يناير 2009)

*عايشة وحياتى عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى خالص 
لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## أم القمر (18 يناير 2009)

ربنا موجودددد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2009)

*مش  مبسوووووووووووووووووطة خالص​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

*حاسة خلطبيطة في المشاعر 
شجن علي هدوء زيادة عن الطبيعي 
مرسي للموضوع اللي بنحكي فية شاعرين باية  اهو بنفضفض​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 يناير 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووقه وعاوزة اعييييييييييييييط يارب اموت*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2009)

*حاااااسة اني مخنووووووقة و متدايقة كتييييير و بدي اموت..
 ​*


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2009)

*أحباط ويأس واحساس بالفشل وكل شعور سئ فى الدنيا*


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*فيا روح حزين*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*انا نصف نصف بس اشكر ربنا*


----------



## أم القمر (20 يناير 2009)

انا مخنوقه من الدنيا كلها ومش عارف اتعامل مع الناس ازاى ولا اعيش فى وسطهم كل لما اجى اعمل خير يتقلب على دماغى شر ربنا يريحنا من اللى احنا فيه بس مش عارفه احنا ليه بقينا كده على طول زهقانين ومخنوقين مع اننا ولاد الملك تفتكروا علشان احنا بننساه ولا ايه ليه مش عارفين نحب بعض امال فين السلام اللى المفروض ان ولاد ربنا عايشين فيه 
شكرا على الموضوع ده واسفه انى طولت عليكم بس انا مخنوقه ومش لاقيه حد اتكلم معاه لان حتى صاحبتى الوحيده مسافره ومش جانبى


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> انا مخنوقه من الدنيا كلها ومش عارف اتعامل مع الناس ازاى ولا اعيش فى وسطهم كل لما اجى اعمل خير يتقلب على دماغى شر ربنا يريحنا من اللى احنا فيه بس مش عارفه احنا ليه بقينا كده على طول زهقانين ومخنوقين مع اننا ولاد الملك تفتكروا علشان احنا بننساه ولا ايه ليه مش عارفين نحب بعض امال فين السلام اللى المفروض ان ولاد ربنا عايشين فيه
> شكرا على الموضوع ده واسفه انى طولت عليكم بس انا مخنوقه ومش لاقيه حد اتكلم معاه لان حتى صاحبتى الوحيده مسافره ومش جانبى


*الموضوع ما طول ولا شيء وانا بشكرك بجد لمشاركتك الجميلة دى*
*بس حابب اقولك ان هاد بيحصلنا نتيجة الضغوط النفسية ودة بيرجع لتعاملنا الاجتماعى ممكن*
*من الروتين الممل ممكن*
*كل شيء حولنا بيسببلنا الخنقة الضيقة *
*بس فين ربنا فعلا من كل دة *
*احنا فعلا اولاد الملك وبننساة  خالص*
*انا هقولك صلى*
*كلنا محتاجين للصلاة*
*ربنا معاكى*
*وشكرا اكتير لانك فاتحة قلبك وبتتكلمى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2009)

*انا الحمدلله مبسوووووووووووطة جدا
حصلت حاجات بجد لازم تبسطنى نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2009)

*زى كل يوم خنقة وزهقان ومحبط نفسى يوم واحد تحصل حاجة تفرحنى*


----------



## totaagogo (20 يناير 2009)

_عايشة عادى والى حد ما مبسوطة شوية صغيرة ​_


----------



## أم القمر (21 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ياcome على كلامك المشجع صليلى بس عايزه اقولك انى وانا متضايقه تصدق انى حتى مش بعرف اصلى لانى مبيبقليش نفس اتكلم خالص عموما ميرسى كلنا محتاجين لربنا فى حياتنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sara23 (21 يناير 2009)

انا انهارده حاسه انى غلطت فى حق شخص معين
مكنش يستاهل منى كده
ومش هدى لنفسى العزر بان هو اللى ابتدى
وف نفس الوقت قلقانه من حاجه معينه 
صلولى بجد بجد انها متحصلش
وجنب ده كله عندى امتحان بكره​


----------



## totaagogo (22 يناير 2009)

*انا كويسة ومبسوطة شوية  ​*


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2009)

*زى كل يوم

*


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*ببكى *
*مو بعرف شو السبب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2009)

*مش مبسوطة ومخنوقة اوووووووووووووووى
يارب صبرنى ​*


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2009)

*زى كل يوم ومفيش جديد


خنقة وزهقان*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

*في شغلات كتيرة مش مرتاحة منها.. و في شغلات عم اتمناها تصير بس مش عم تصير..
و مش قادرة بحس حالي كتير متدايقة و قلقانة..​*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*My sense of concern 
The lack of psychological comfort​​*


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2009)

*ربنا يفرح كل ولاده *


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*امين رب المجد يسوع*​


----------



## أم القمر (24 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *امين رب المجد يسوع*​



بجد عجبتنى بطريقه لا تتخيلها واول مره اسمعها ميرسى قوى لانها معبره جدا عن اللى احنا محتاجينه من رب المجد


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

**
*انا مبسوط لفرحتك الجميلة اللى حستها بكلامك*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك اكتر ويعطيكى كل  خير وسلام داخلى*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## totaagogo (25 يناير 2009)

*مبسوطة شوية 
ويارب الكل يفرح قلبه ​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

*جو اليوم احساسي الصبح كان عبارة عن نئ متواصل وعم قول افففففففففففففففففففففف بس كنت عم اضحك بنفس الوقت
بس هلا عم اضحك من دون ما قول  افففففففففففففففف
يعني مبسوطة الحمدالله​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يناير 2009)

ألم​


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2009)

*النهاردة متفائل شوية*


----------



## marcelle (26 يناير 2009)

ملل


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

تفاؤل


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*اخيييييييييييييييييييييييرا*
**
*فرحت قلبى ربنا يخليك يارب*​


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اخيييييييييييييييييييييييرا*
> **
> *فرحت قلبى ربنا يخليك يارب*​



*الحمدلله نشكر ربنا

اليويمن دول احسن شوية من اليومين اللى فاتوا*

30:


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*يارب ديما يا حبيبى *
*ربنا معاك*
**​


----------



## totaagogo (26 يناير 2009)

*مبسوطة شوية صغيرة ​*


----------



## rana1981 (26 يناير 2009)

*اليوم او هلا قبل شوي صارت شغلة ومزعوجة هلا كتير منها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يناير 2009)

موضوع جامد وحلو


النهاردة مضايقة شوية بسبب الامتحان


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*زعلانة عشان عرفته متاخر*


*ضيقة*


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*لالا ماتزعليش*
*وبعدين اديكى عرفتية اهوة *
*احكى بقى فية بأى وقت على راحتك *
**
*شكرا لتواجدك*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## totaagogo (27 يناير 2009)

*مبسوطة شوية زى الايام اللى فاتت ​*


----------



## porio (27 يناير 2009)

*محتاجة صلواتكم*


----------



## Megox_____ (28 يناير 2009)

*ميت*


----------



## totaagogo (28 يناير 2009)

*انا كويسة و عايشة الى حد ما كويس ​*


----------



## porio (28 يناير 2009)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*هدوووووووووووووء
يعني ما في احداث جديدة عم تصير..​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2009)

*مش مبسوطة خااااااااااالص
وتعبانة جدا كمان​*


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*أحساس بالفشل*


----------



## porio (29 يناير 2009)

*شعور بالضيق*
*محتاجة رحمتك يالهى*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*مكتومه​*


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*متضاااااااااااااايق*


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

*سلام يا حلوين شو صاير معكن كلكن زعلانين ومدايقين وكل ما اقرأ كل واحد شو احساسه بلاقيه عم بقول زعلان , مدايق , ميت ,فشل............................
ممممممممممممممم شو يا شطورين شكلكن نسيانين انه الكن رب بيرعاكن ومستعد يشيل الحزن والهم من قلبكن ويمليه بالفرح والسعادة والشعور بالسلام 
بتمنى المرة الجاية لما افتح واقرأ احساسكن لاقيه فرح وسعادة 

على فكرة انا كتيرررررررررررر مبسوطة 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *سلام يا حلوين شو صاير معكن كلكن زعلانين ومدايقين وكل ما اقرأ كل واحد شو احساسه بلاقيه عم بقول زعلان , مدايق , ميت ,فشل............................
> ممممممممممممممم شو يا شطورين شكلكن نسيانين انه الكن رب بيرعاكن ومستعد يشيل الحزن والهم من قلبكن ويمليه بالفرح والسعادة والشعور بالسلام
> بتمنى المرة الجاية لما افتح واقرأ احساسكن لاقيه فرح وسعادة
> 
> ...



*الحمدلله ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا حبيبة قلبى
ويارب ميبقاش حد زعلان ابدا
وانا كمان مبسوطة الحمدلله​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

*انا كماااااااااااااااان كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مبسوطه وفرحانه اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
نشكر ربنا*


----------



## antonios123 (30 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
ما أجمل و ما أجمل احساس الانسان عندما يتوب و يقترب من الله بعد غياب طويييييل
ما أجمل الدموع مع هذا الاحساس
أتمني أن أملك دموع غزيرة
أرجو من كل من يقرأ هذه المشاركة يصلي من أجلنا لكي يغفر لنا الله خطايانا


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

*آميــــــــــن

انا النهاردة فرحان نسبيا مش كليا*


----------



## porio (30 يناير 2009)

انا مبسوطة الى حد ما
صلولى كتيييييير


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 يناير 2009)

*عمو سعد زغلول قال
مفيش فايدة​*


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2009)

*متفائل شوية*


----------



## totaagogo (1 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *سلام يا حلوين شو صاير معكن كلكن زعلانين ومدايقين وكل ما اقرأ كل واحد شو احساسه بلاقيه عم بقول زعلان , مدايق , ميت ,فشل............................
> ممممممممممممممم شو يا شطورين شكلكن نسيانين انه الكن رب بيرعاكن ومستعد يشيل الحزن والهم من قلبكن ويمليه بالفرح والسعادة والشعور بالسلام
> بتمنى المرة الجاية لما افتح واقرأ احساسكن لاقيه فرح وسعادة
> 
> ...



*وانا كمان مبسوطة بحياتى وانتى عندك حق الرب بيرعانا وفعلا احنا ناسيين كل ده 
ويارب الكل قلبه يكون فرحان ​*


----------



## just member (1 فبراير 2009)

*my sense is unstable everything around me*​​


----------



## porio (1 فبراير 2009)

*حاسة بوجود ربنا فى حياتى*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 فبراير 2009)

انا جدا" مرهق و مريض ولا استطيع اخذ اجازة من عملي


----------



## porio (2 فبراير 2009)

*الهى حبيبى لاتتركنى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 فبراير 2009)

لا استطيع القول الا << تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ليس احد يأتي الى الأب الا بي >>


----------



## ناوناو (2 فبراير 2009)

حاسة بظلم كبير من الناس
وصعبان عليا منهم


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2009)

*مشاكل x  مشاكل

كل يوم مشكلة جديدة تحصل مش عارف ليه*


----------



## porio (3 فبراير 2009)

ياربى انهى مشاكلى
انا تعبت جدا


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2009)

خليها بالقلب تسطح ولا تطلع بره وتجرح


----------



## porio (4 فبراير 2009)

مخنوقة اوووووووووى


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2009)

*يائس*


----------



## مسيحي دائما (9 فبراير 2009)

راسي عم يوجعني ومالل ومشغول فكري ونعسان



ورح طق​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 فبراير 2009)

الرب رعي فلا شيء يعوزني


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2009)

*احساسي بالفرح بس سعادتي بتكتمل لما تشتغل النت عندي بالبيت*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*يااااااااااااااااااارب يفضل شغال عندك علطول ياحبى عشان تفضلى فرحانة​*


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*حزن يعتصر قلبى *
*ويحطم ما بداخلى*
**​


----------



## sosana (10 فبراير 2009)

خوف وقلق مسيطرين عليا جدا
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*قلق​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

_*لامبالاة​*_


----------



## جارجيوس (11 فبراير 2009)

ماذا احكي ماذا اقول اخشى الكلام ان يطول


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*محتارة و قلقانة​*


----------



## جارجيوس (11 فبراير 2009)

الان انا متفائل


----------



## max mike (11 فبراير 2009)

محبط ويائس


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*نفسي يبقي عقلي حكيم​*


----------



## مسيحي دائما (12 فبراير 2009)

مرعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب من بكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*مش مرتاحة خااااااااالص​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*هفرقع من الغباااااااااء​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 فبراير 2009)

*محتاجه صلاه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

*حاسة حالي مفتقرة كتير للحكمة​*


----------



## sosana (12 فبراير 2009)

فرحانة جدااااا بش في شوية قلق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2009)

*متضايقة اووووووووووووووووووووى بجد ومخنوووووووووقة​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

*حااسس بعدم استقرار نفسى تجاة كل شيئ*
*يارب تعدى ها الايام على خير*
*لانى عن جد كرهتها من الحزن اللى فيها*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 فبراير 2009)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووق وهموت​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2009)

عندى احساس غريب مش فهماة


----------



## مسيحي دائما (16 فبراير 2009)

متدايق وبطني عم يوجعني


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2009)

*الف سلامة عليك


مخنوووووووووووق ومتضايق وعايز اشد فى شعرى من الخنقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*محبطه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2009)

*زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ومخنوقة وقلقانة اوى​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2009)

_الف سلامه عليكم
مبسوط نشكر يسوع  بس حابب ابكى​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووقة بجد وعايزة اعيط​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 فبراير 2009)

*مش قادر تعبت​*


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2009)

*حزن وكآبة وملل وخنقة واحباط وكل حاجة وحشة


يارب انزع الحزن عنى وعن كل ولادك*


----------



## totaagogo (19 فبراير 2009)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة جدا وعلى اخرى ومخنوقة مووووووووووووووووووووووت*


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*حاسس بحالة لا مبالاة*
*مو بعرف لية*​


----------



## totaagogo (26 فبراير 2009)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

*مررررررررررررررررررررررررهقه جداااااا​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

*خايف *
*وفينى حالة حزن*​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

​*مخنوق اوى *
*غير معتدل بتعاملاتى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

*صعبان عليا نفسي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*مش فاهمة حاجة ومحتااااااااااارة اوى​*


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*هلا *
*متنرفز*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*لا جديد​*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 مارس 2009)

متنكد


----------



## لي شربل (1 مارس 2009)

*مرحبا شو حلوة ها المشاعر السعيدة ع الصبح
أنتم مجموعة مشجعة جدا
الرب يفرح قلوبكم ويزيل النكد والحيرة والحزن وعدم الراحة
المسيح بقلوبكم
أنا عن مشاعري
أنا عندي هاكرز بالشبكة والجهاز يعني معي
 صحبة غير سارة بتمنى يكونوا مسرورين هون 30:
الله معهم
*​


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*اكتئاب لانه ماعم لاقي حل لمشاكلي​*


----------



## totaagogo (1 مارس 2009)

*فرحانة بس عشان واحدة صاحبتى كان عندها مشكلة واتحلت​*


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

حلو كتير 
بشكل عام                  ..................................                .......................................     ..................................................    حاليا.........................        قلق   ............................


----------



## monygirl (1 مارس 2009)

_موضوع حلو كتير يا جوجو _
_انا احساسى دلوقتى عبارة عن خلطة من التعب والتفكير والسعادة _

_ميرسى ليك ياجوجو _​


----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2009)

*راحة نفسية ولكنها مصحوبة بحزن واكتئاب وملل*


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مارس 2009)

مهموم قد الدنيا حاسس الكره الارضيه كلها على صدري حاسس اني رح ابكي


----------



## totaagogo (2 مارس 2009)

*انا النهاردة كويسة عن الاول شوية 
بس محتاجة صلاواتكم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

*لو شفت حد قدامي
هفجره​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2009)

*مخنووووووووقة اوى وحاسة بحزن كبيييييييييير جوايا ومش عارفة سببه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مارس 2009)

اكتئاب مش طبيعي


----------



## لي شربل (3 مارس 2009)

*مرحبا 

وينها احاسيس الفرح والسلام  والمحبة 

:Love_Letter_Open: *​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

*فى كتير طبعا *
*بس كل واحد بيحكى حالتة المتوافقة هلا*
*يعنى مثلا انا فينى هلا *
*احساس ضيق وتعب *
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 مارس 2009)

نفسيا" افضل من الأول بكثير


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

نشكر الله علي كل حال​


----------



## max mike (4 مارس 2009)

*ملل وضيق*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 مارس 2009)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة قوووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة قوووووووووووووووووووووي​



*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب دايمااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

*لسة مخنوووووووووووووقة بردو ومتضايقة اوووووى​*


----------



## جارجيوس (5 مارس 2009)

نفسيا" افضل من الاول بكثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## لي شربل (5 مارس 2009)

*يوم حلو جديد اجازة سلمته للرب 

الرب يحفظ مكاريوس :36_22_26: فراشة ويتعهده بمحبته*​


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة قوووووووووووووووووووووي​


*يارب ديما فرحتك يا فراشة *
*ومبروك بجد *
*يلا خلية يكبر بسرعة علشان يبقى صاحبنا فى المنتدى *
**​


----------



## max mike (8 مارس 2009)

*مرتاح نفسيا*


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2009)

*متضايق وحزين وعم ببكى هلا*
*من قلب مليان كرة اعمى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 مارس 2009)

كتير مخنوق ومتدايق ومهموم وما في اشي بسر البال


----------



## max mike (15 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يفرحكم وينزع عنكم الهموم


نفس الشعور متضايق ومهموم ومحبط*


----------



## لي شربل (15 مارس 2009)

*قديس فيك تكون شو ناطر يا خي .ترانيييييييييييييم رحمة من الهموم *​


----------



## totaagogo (15 مارس 2009)

*محتاجة صلاواتكم كتييييييييييير​*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مارس 2009)

يا هخواني في هم ببكي 
وفي هم بضحك
وفي همبرغر
مع همومي بحاول اكون مبسوط


----------



## max mike (16 مارس 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــن


ربنا يفرح الجميع*


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*أفرحوا بالرب كل حين أعطى
 فرحا لقلوبنا تذكار اسمك القدوس يارب يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح *​


----------



## totaagogo (16 مارس 2009)

*صلولى كتير​*


----------



## رحيق (16 مارس 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااناســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

ياهوا انا سعيده اصلي  راح اروح على مسابقه الرسم عااليميه​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مارس 2009)

انا الأن مبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوووووووووووووووووووووووط كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
فرحان جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" ونفسيا" مرتاح
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*جريس بالتأكيد فرحا مع الفرحين وانت خي اللدود انت بتعرف ههههههههههه
لكن عندي شعور تساؤل ليش انت مبسوط كتييير وفرحان جدا و نفسيا مرتاح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو فيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه*​


----------



## لي شربل (16 مارس 2009)

*


رحيق قال:



يااااااااااااااااااناســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

ياهوا انا سعيده اصلي  راح اروح على مسابقه الرسم عااليميه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مبروك رحيق الله يوفقك لكن لازم تفوزي النا بالجايزة كمان تفرجينا الرسوم وانا هدية بضع الك 
نقد فني  ع السايت .

*​


----------



## tata2000 (16 مارس 2009)

الموضوع حلو قوى بس انا شعورى دلوقتى مش حلو 
لانى حاسة باحباط فظيع


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مارس 2009)

العزيزه لي انا واحد من الناس الي من الصعب يزعل لكن من اول عام 2009 لحد البارحه وانا بمشاكل مع صاحب الشركه التي اعمل بها حتى انني فكرت مليا" بالاستقاله لكن البارحه صاحب الشركه جلس معي وحل لي جميع المشاكل العالقه بيننا ولذلك انا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
واتمنى للجميع ان يكونو مرتاحين ومسوطين وفرحانين


----------



## totaagogo (17 مارس 2009)

*ياربى يسوع المسيح ارفع عنى​*


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2009)

*متفائل نوعا ما*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2009)

مبسوط جدا" مع انه في واحد نكد علي


----------



## totaagogo (19 مارس 2009)

*عادى عايشة 
لاجديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## لي شربل (19 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو جريس مو شفت ردك غير منتينو  .الرب يفرح قلبك ما تهتم في اللي ينكد عليك .

تتملكني كالعادة مشاعر الارتياح والتعزية . ههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 مارس 2009)

*انا اليوم مبسوطة لانه سمعت خبر حلو بس انشالله تكمل​*


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم مبسوطة لانه سمعت خبر حلو بس انشالله تكمل​*


*انشالة يارب يفرح قلبك ديما يا رنا *
*ويبارك حياتك ويدبرها ديما بلخير والفرح والسهادة *
*سلام ونعمة *
**









متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع
:download::download::download:
    ​


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2009)

*مضطرب نفسيا*


----------



## لي شربل (22 مارس 2009)

*


مايكل مايك قال:



مضطرب نفسيا

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب بيذكرك أنت مايكل يا اللي ناقشة ع كفي ومحفوظ بحدقة عيني 
ما فيك تضطرب نفسيا .

يوم حلو كتيييييير لكنو كان مزدحم .
*​


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

> *يوم حلو كتيييييير لكنو كان مزدحم *


* اتمنى من ربنا ديما ان ايامك تكون حلوة *
*وربنا يسهل كل امورك اختى العزيزة لى شربل*
*سلام المسيح*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم مبسوطة لانه سمعت خبر حلو بس انشالله تكمل​*



انشاء الله تكمل فرحتك يا رنا
بالنسبه الي انا مبسووووووووووووووووووط جدا""""""""""""""""""
واتمنى السعاده للجميع وخاصه مايكل بدي تكون متفائل


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> انشاء الله تكمل فرحتك يا رنا
> بالنسبه الي انا مبسووووووووووووووووووط جدا""""""""""""""""""
> واتمنى السعاده للجميع وخاصه مايكل بدي تكون متفائل


*الله عليكم عن جد *
*من الجميل اكتير ان اعرف  احساسكم كلة فرح وسعادة*
*يارب هيك ديما*
*وربنا يقدملك كل خير*
**



*متاااااااااااااااااااااااابع*
:download::download::download:​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله عليكم عن جد *
> *من الجميل اكتير ان اعرف  احساسكم كلة فرح وسعادة*
> *يارب هيك ديما*
> *وربنا يقدملك كل خير*
> ...



شكرا" لك يا come with me على المتابعه والرد واتمنى السعادة للجميع دون استثناء


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> شكرا" لك يا come with me على المتابعه والرد واتمنى السعادة للجميع دون استثناء


*امين ربى يسوع*
*لكل النفوس*
**
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مضطرب نفسيا*


**
*حبيبى مايكل*
*بابا يسوع بيقول*
*لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب*
*وعد امين من رب المجد انة بيحفظ سلامنا الداخلى*
*ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فنمجدنى *
*اكيد انت فهمت انا شو بقصد*
*ربنا معاك ويبارك امورك ويملا قلبك فرح ويشيل منة كل حزن*
*سلام المسيح*
**​


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2009)

*آميـــــــــــن


حزن وفرح فى نفس الوقت*


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *آميـــــــــــن*
> 
> 
> *حزن وفرح فى نفس الوقت*


*امممم*
*بما انى مش عارف  اتكلم فى شيء*
*مش هقول اكتر من ان ربنا يبعد عنك كل حزن*
*ويفرح قلبك ديما*
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## لي شربل (23 مارس 2009)

*


مايكل مايك قال:



آميـــــــــــن


حزن وفرح فى نفس الوقت

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا نونو يا مايكل انت متشال في عيونو
عادي فيك تحزن لكن الرب بيعطيك الفرح 
ما تهتم لساعات الحزن 
قولها لحظات الفرح جاية :t30: هتنسيني اياكي .
الله معك ويباركك .
عني انا رجعت مشغولة تاني بتمنى اقدر اواصل هون بشكل حلو .

*​


----------



## لي شربل (23 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو come with me ع اهتمامك 
ومشاركتك عنا 
لكن وين احساساتك انته بدنا نشاركها .
الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو come with me ع اهتمامك *
> 
> *ومشاركتك عنا *
> *لكن وين احساساتك انته بدنا نشاركها .*
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا شربل ولأهتمامك فى الرد ومتبعتك*
*اكيد بسجل معكم *
*هاد شيئ بيسعدنى اكتير*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## لي شربل (23 مارس 2009)

*


come with me قال:



ميرسى ليكى انتى يا شربل ولأهتمامك فى الرد ومتبعتك
اكيد بسجل معكم 
هاد شيئ بيسعدنى اكتير
ربنا يباركك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا هلا وسهلا come with me 
انته صاحب ضيعة هههههههههههههه.
الله معك ويباركك .

*​


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *يا هلا وسهلا come with me *
> *انته صاحب ضيعة هههههههههههههه.*
> *الله معك ويباركك .*​


* *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

ربنــــــــ ـــــ ـــــ ـــــ ـــــا يستـــــــ ــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــــــــ ـــر​


----------



## just member (23 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> ربنــــــــ ـــــ ـــــ ـــــ ـــــا يستـــــــ ــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــــــــ ـــر​


*بيشوووووو*


*ربنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا موجــــــــــــــــــود*
**​


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2009)

*اليويمن دول محبط خااااااااالص عشان فى موضوع شاغل تفكيرى

لكن بجد الموضوع انتهى على خير يبقى مفيش اى سبب تانى للاحباط او الضيق

اتصرف يارب*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

ربنــــــــــ ـــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــــا يستـــــــــــ ـــــــــــ ــــــــ ر​


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *اليويمن دول محبط خااااااااالص عشان فى موضوع شاغل تفكيرى*
> 
> *لكن بجد الموضوع انتهى على خير يبقى مفيش اى سبب تانى للاحباط او الضيق*
> 
> *اتصرف يارب*


*طلاما الموضوع انتهى على خير*
*يبقى لحمد لله*
*نشكر ربنا على كل حال وديما*
*وان الموضوع عدى على خير*
*ضيقك هلا *
*ممكن نعتبرة منشان الموضوع وانك متأثر بيسة لحدا هلا *
*حاول تتخلص من كل مضايقاتك*
*او تفتكر حاجة تضايقك*
*وبعدين كلمتك الاخيرة دى هى كل حاجة*
*انت قلت اتصرف يارب*
*وربنا اكيد بيتصرف*
*ادى فرصة بس انت لنفسك*
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *طلاما الموضوع انتهى على خير*
> *يبقى لحمد لله*
> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال وديما*
> *وان الموضوع عدى على خير*
> ...






*شكرا لمتابعتك يا جوجو ولكلامك الجميل ده


بس هى كانت غلطة كتابة منى هو الموضوع لسه منتهاش بس بتمنى من ربنا انه ينتهى على خير

ربنا يديم الفرح والسعادة علينا كلنا​*


----------



## جارجيوس (24 مارس 2009)

انا مبسوط جدا" مع انو في واحد منكد علي


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2009)

*يارب دايما تبقى مبسوط يا جريس*


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

> ربنا يديم الفرح والسعادة علينا كلنا


*امين يارب*
*ويحقق كل امنياتك*
*ويسعد قلبك*
*ويبعد عنك كل حزن*
*ميرسى للرد والاهتمام يا مايكل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> انا مبسوط جدا" مع انو في واحد منكد علي


*هههههههههه*
*شو فيكم *
*مو عارفين حالكم*
**
*عموما ميرسى لمشاركتك *
*وربنا يفرح قلبك*
*وسيب ها الشخص لحالة *
*ابعد عنة بعض الوقت منشان ما يفسد فرحتك وانبساطك هاد*
**
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *يارب دايما تبقى مبسوط يا جريس*


*متابعة زى العسل منك يا مايكل*
:download::download::download::download::download:

*go go go*​


----------



## cross of jesus (24 مارس 2009)

*حاليا الدنيا لا يوجد فيها راحه


ميرسى يا جوجو 

وربنـا يباركــــــــــــك​*


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

نور الملكوت قال:


> *حاليا الدنيا لا يوجد فيها راحه​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا جوجو *​
> ...


*( فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا *
*انا قد غلبت العالم)*
*شكرا اكتير  للمشاركة*​


----------



## sandyamgad yuos (24 مارس 2009)

:smi411::smi411:مرسى ليك على هذا الاحساس الرائع و اهتمامك بزائرين المنتدى 000احب ان اسجل مشاعرى الان فرح و حزن فى نفس الوقت 0000000صلوا من اجلى لانى امر باذمة عائلية


----------



## just member (24 مارس 2009)

*احساسى هلا *
*بحزن عميق مالى قلبى*
*اذكرونى بصلاوتكم*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *احساسى هلا *
> *بحزن عميق مالى قلبى*
> *اذكرونى بصلاوتكم*
> **​


*
ليش يا جوجو الحزن بس
بدي ياك ضلك مبسوط وبكفي انه الرب معك لحتى ضلك شاعر بسعادة بقلبك
يلا انشالله المرة الجاية لما افتح الموضوع لاقيك كاتب انه احساسك هو الفرح​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*انا اليوم مبسوطة لانه تأكد الخبر يلي سمعته من كم يوم
ومارح قلك شو هو يا جوجو :t30:​*


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2009)

*يارب دايما تبقى فرحانة يا رنا



عندى حزن واكتئاب من ضغوط كتير عليا*


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*احساس الحزن هلا بيوصلنى للبكى *
*قد اية ها الدنيا صغيرة*
*مو بنعرف فيها حدا*
*وان عرفناة نفقدة*​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *احساسى هلا *
> *بحزن عميق مالى قلبى*
> *اذكرونى بصلاوتكم*
> **​




سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 4
 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 

ما بدنا حزن بدنا الجميع يكونو فرحانين


 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 12
 فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، صَابِرِينَ فِي الضِّيْقِ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ،


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *احساسى هلا *
> *بحزن عميق مالى قلبى*
> *اذكرونى بصلاوتكم*
> **​




سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 4
 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 

ما بدنا حزن بدنا الجميع يكونو فرحانين


 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 12
 فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، صَابِرِينَ فِي الضِّيْقِ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ،


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2009)

نا مش عارف على مين ولا على مين come with me ولا مايكل يا اخواني والله ما في شيء بالدنيا بستاهل انه الواحد ينزل دمعه 
اما بالنسبه الى الاخت رنا انشاء الله دايما" دايما" ايامك فرح وسعاده
في جمله دايما" انا برددها بتقول طنش تعش تنتعش هههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركو جميعا"


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> نا مش عارف على مين ولا على مين come with me ولا مايكل يا اخواني والله ما في شيء بالدنيا بستاهل انه الواحد ينزل دمعه
> اما بالنسبه الى الاخت رنا انشاء الله دايما" دايما" ايامك فرح وسعاده
> في جمله دايما" انا برددها بتقول طنش تعش تنتعش هههههههههههههههههههه
> الرب يباركو جميعا"


*اخى الحبيب*
*بدايتا لا تحلف*
*ثانيا اقدر مشاعرك تجاة الفرح *
*ولكن هاد هى الحياة*
*بعض حزن بعض فرح*
*واحنا بنطبيعتنا البشرية بنتأثر فيها*
*انا حزين لسبب فقدان طفلة صغيرة  كانت مخدومتى فى الكنيسة*
*رحلت عن ها العالم اثر عملية جراحية *
*قلب مفتوح*

*احكى لك السبب لكى تعلم ان  جملتك ليست صحيحة تماما*

*واتمنى عدم الخروج عن نطاق الموضوع *

*سجل احساسك *
*لا اكثر*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

_انا انهارده تعبانه جدا ومخنوقه
وبسسسسسسسسسسسس_​


----------



## جارجيوس (26 مارس 2009)

انا مبسوط جدا""""""""""""""""""""""""""
الرب يرحمنا جميعا"


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اخى الحبيب*
> *بدايتا لا تحلف*
> *ثانيا اقدر مشاعرك تجاة الفرح *
> *ولكن هاد هى الحياة*
> ...




*
معلش يا جوجو بس هى الحياة كده ودى أرادة ربنا أتمنى ان لاتحزن لان هذه الطفلة موجودة اكيد فى احضان المسيح والمفروض نفرحلها


سلام ونعمة ربنا تفرح قلبك على طول​*


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2009)

*النهاردة مبسوط عشان حطيت أمل قدام عينى وبمساعدة ربنا هحققه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مارس 2009)

> انا حزين لسبب فقدان طفلة صغيرة كانت مخدومتى فى الكنيسة
> رحلت عن ها العالم اثر عملية جراحية
> قلب مفتوح



*الله يرحمها يا جوجو دى ارادة ربنا
ربنا يعزيك و يعزى اهلها ويصبرهم
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويشيل الحزن من جواك​*


----------



## totaagogo (26 مارس 2009)

*عادى زهقانة وقرفانة موووت​*


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> *عادى زهقانة وقرفانة موووت​*


*القى على الرب بكل همك فهو يعولك*

*اتمنى من رب القوات كل كل فرح وسعادة الك*
*ويفرح قلبك ديما*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2009)

*مبسوووووووووط نوعا ما*


----------



## رحيق (27 مارس 2009)

انا حزينه جدا لانه النهار ده نفصلت من منتدي حبيته جدا


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *مبسوووووووووط نوعا ما*


*الله عليك يا مايكل*
*ربنا يفرحك اكتر*
*ويبارك امورك حبيبى*
*اتمنالك كل خير *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

رحيق قال:


> انا حزينه جدا لانه النهار ده نفصلت من منتدي حبيته جدا


*اممم*
*اكيد فى غلط*
*حاولى تصلحية مع الادمن*
*ولو انتى حباة بجد*
*هما اكيد هيتمسكو بيكى*
*لانهم بيقدرو حبة الة هاد*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (27 مارس 2009)

انا النهارده فرحان اقوي اقوي
أول مرة أحس بمحبة أخوة انا ماعرفهمش معرفة شخصية!!
لو كان عندك حبيبي بالرب وقت رجاءً خش على موضوع (عيد ميلاد صيامي)
وانت هتعرف انا أقصد ايه!!
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2009)

مبسوط جدا" ومتفائل لابعد حد


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*انا اليوم مبسوطة بس انشالله يكمل يومي على خير​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2009)

_تعبانه شويه من اصحابى 
وشكلى هفضل فى وحده طول عمرى
_​


----------



## رحيق (28 مارس 2009)

انا سعيده ومطنشه كل الظرف الصعبه



في قاعده بتقول طنش تعش تنتعش


على فكره الدكتور الجامعه تبع ماده الجغرافيا  صبح منكد على

ولي دكتور لانكلش مقلش يالطيف


بس انا مطنشه كل الضغوض

طنش تعش تنتعش​

30:30:30:


----------



## eriny roro (28 مارس 2009)

مخنوقة و حيرانة و زهقانة من الكلية​


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2009)

*مو مرتاح نفسيا*​


----------



## لي شربل (28 مارس 2009)

*وين معزينا وسط غربتنا ؟؟؟
حدا يقول احتاج منك قوة يارب ؟؟؟
ليعين ضعفنا .
تعو نتعمق فيه ليسطع نوره داخلنا .*​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مارس 2009)

مبسوط جدا""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*انا مرتاحة اليوم وانشالله الكل بكون مبسوط ومرتاح​*


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*النهادرة غير كل الايام اللى فاتت

حزييييييييين جدااااااا ومكتئب ومحبط خاااااااااالص

وحالتى النفسية 000000000*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

يـــ ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــارب أرحمنـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ــــــــي​


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مارس 2009)

_انا مبسوطه انهارده كتيررررررررررررررررررررر_​


----------



## لي شربل (29 مارس 2009)

*


مايكل مايك قال:



النهادرة غير كل الايام اللى فاتت

حزييييييييين جدااااااا ومكتئب ومحبط خاااااااااالص

وحالتى النفسية 000000000

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليش مايكل كل هيك مشان تعليقي ع موضوع نوم الاطفال ضايقك  :heat:
خلاص مايكل ما راح اخالفك الرأي تاني . :smi411:
ههههههههههه
لا تزعل ولا تحتار يسوع موجود معنا ليل ونهار .
لا تخف الرب عن يمينك ممسك بيك فلا تتزعزع إلي الأبد 

*​


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2009)

*سبحان الله النهاردة الصبح كان سبب مضايقتى مشكلة معينة ودلوقتى بالليل نشكر ربنا المشكلة اتحلت وفرحااااااااااااااااان قوى

ياريت الكل يبقى فرحان*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> يـــ ـــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــارب أرحمنـــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ ــــــــي​



بيشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو الرب يباركك انا سعيد لقدومك
سعيد جدا" جدا" جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (30 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *سبحان الله النهاردة الصبح كان سبب مضايقتى مشكلة معينة ودلوقتى بالليل نشكر ربنا المشكلة اتحلت وفرحااااااااااااااااان قوى
> 
> ياريت الكل يبقى فرحان*



نشكر الرب يا مايكل
ويا رب تبقى مبسوط عالطول منشان كل افتح الموضوع لاقيك كاتب انا مبسووووووووووووط


وانا كمان اليوم فرحانة


----------



## رحيق (30 مارس 2009)

انا مخنوقه وخايفه وتعبانه  









حسه انه اخر يوم لي في الدنيا


انا  مخنوق جداا​​


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*


رحيق قال:



انا مخنوقه وخايفه وتعبانه  


حسه انه اخر يوم لي في الدنيا


انا  مخنوق جداا​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


فيكي تلقي ع الرب همك فهو يعينك 
لا تخافي باليوم يا اللي هيكون موعد 
انك تتركي الأرض راح تكون هادية وسعيدة ومطمنة
إن كان الرب بحياتك لهيك أسعي ليملك الرب ع حياتك 
وليس احد أو شي تاني .
الله معك يعينك ع حالك .

*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## رحيق (30 مارس 2009)

انا بدي انهي حياتي وانتحر



لانتحار وسله للهروب من طيق كبير


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

رحيق قال:


> انا بدي انهي حياتي وانتحر
> 
> 
> 
> لانتحار وسله للهروب من طيق كبير




رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثالثة 1: 4
 لَيْسَ لِي فَرَحٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ أَسْمَعَ عَنْ أَوْلاَدِي أَنَّهُمْ يَسْلُكُونَ بِالْحَقِّ الرب يباركك يا رحيق
انا سعيد جدا" جدا" جدا" جدا""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 مارس 2009)

أنا زعلان عشان محدش برد عليّ
بقالي حوالي اسبوعين بطلب مساعة من أي أخ عشان صورة في توقيعي 
ولغاية دلوقتي محدش رد عليّ:nunu0000:​


----------



## لي شربل (31 مارس 2009)

*


elias017 قال:



أنا زعلان عشان محدش برد عليّ
بقالي حوالي اسبوعين بطلب مساعة من أي أخ عشان صورة في توقيعي 
ولغاية دلوقتي محدش رد عليّ:nunu0000:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عمي ليش بس الحزن 
انت ما بتفهم على حاول تشوف حدا تفهم عليه 
أو غير الباص ورد تبعك واعطي حدا من اصدقائك 
باص مؤقت يدخل ع حسابك يضع صورة توقيعك .
وما فيك تحزن تاني الموضوع بسيط ليش معقد حالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2009)

_نشكر ربنا تمام
_​


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> يا عمي ليش بس الحزن
> انت ما بتفهم على حاول تشوف حدا تفهم عليه
> ...



سلام المسيح خيّتي
ما انا عم بكتب هون مشان إذا حدى بيقدر يساعدني يرد عليّ
ما تقلقي عليّ انا مش بس رح كون مبسوط كتير لو حدا جابلي هالصورة
منيح هيك؟
الرب يبارك فيكِ ويخليلي ياكي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

رحمتك يارب​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2009)

الرب يبارك الجميع انا ما تغير عندي اشي و انا مبسوط جدا""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## lion_heart (1 أبريل 2009)

احساسي اني تعبان و جعان عشان انا في الشغل :crying::361nl::8_5_17:​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> احساسي اني تعبان و جعان عشان انا في الشغل :crying::361nl::8_5_17:​



يا عم خدلك ساندوش مع كاسة شاي بتروق
الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (1 أبريل 2009)

*انا اليوم منيحة نشكر الرب  وبتمنى الكل يكون مبسوط ويعم السلام بقلب الجميع​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا اليوم منيحة نشكر الرب  وبتمنى الكل يكون مبسوط ويعم السلام بقلب الجميع​*



الله يسمع منك اختي رانا​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2009)

_تمام نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2009)

سعيد جدا"""""""""""""""""""""" بس محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2009)

*انا اليوم منيحة بس في شخص واحشني قوي​*


----------



## max mike (2 أبريل 2009)

*الحمدلله مبسوط*


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 أبريل 2009)

انا فرحان انا فرحان انا فرحان
ألف شكر لأختي الغالية رانا​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> انا فرحان انا فرحان انا فرحان
> ألف شكر لأختي الغالية رانا​



*لا شكرا على واجب انا بالخدمة​*


----------



## لي شربل (2 أبريل 2009)

*نشكر الرب ع احاسيسكم المليئة بالسلام والفرح 
هيك ريحتوني منكم .
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2009)

_انا متفائله انهارده
ومبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه كتيررررررررررررررررررر
_​


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2009)

*حالتى النفسية صعبة عن جد*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 أبريل 2009)

نحن لانعلم ماذا نفعل
ولكن
نحوك اعينا​


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2009)

*متفائل ومبسوط نوعا ما*


----------



## lovely dove (3 أبريل 2009)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال 
الحمدلله


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

يامسهل يارب​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

*سلمنا فصيرنا نحمل​*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*لو بعرف أني راح أفرح بهي الأحاسيس الحلوة كل يوم 30:
راح أبدأ من هون التصفح . ههههههههه
الرب معكم يبارك حياتك بكل بركة روحية . :smi106:
*​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أبريل 2009)

سعيد جدا" لكن محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 أبريل 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> سعيد جدا" لكن محتاج صلواتكم



انشاالله دايماً سعيد جداً حبيبي جريس
وانا كمان مبسوط كتير بس بحاجة لصلواتكم
المسيح قام حقاً قام​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> انشاالله دايماً سعيد جداً حبيبي جريس
> وانا كمان مبسوط كتير بس بحاجة لصلواتكم
> المسيح قام حقاً قام​



الرب يسوع يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2009)

*انا تعباااااااااااانة و مريضة و عندي امتحان و مش قادرة ادرس!!!
  ​*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2009)

*زعلان من نفسى على عصبيتى اللى تقريبا ضيعت منى ناس قريبة من قلبى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2009)

فرحان جدا""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (5 أبريل 2009)

*زعلانة لانه في شخص بحبه كتير داقيني بحكيه معي بس معليش الرب يكون معه​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 أبريل 2009)

انا مبسوط الشكر للرب​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

*امممم
حابب استرجع قواى 
واقف على رجلى
كفى هزيمة ويأس​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *امممم
> حابب استرجع قواى
> واقف على رجلى
> كفى هزيمة ويأس​*



يدوم صليبك يا حبيبي بالرب 
أهو ده الكلام اللي يفرَّح
صلاة صغيرة لربنا وهو قادر يدّيك قوة ونعمة لمجد اسمه
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *امممم
> حابب استرجع قواى
> واقف على رجلى
> كفى هزيمة ويأس​*



*ربنا يقويك ويسندك يا جوجو
وتسترجع قواك اكتر من الاول كمان
ربنا يفرح قلبك وقلوبنا كلنا​*


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> يدوم صليبك يا حبيبي بالرب​
> أهو ده الكلام اللي يفرَّح
> صلاة صغيرة لربنا وهو قادر يدّيك قوة ونعمة لمجد اسمه
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا الك *
*حسيت اكتير بفرحة قلبك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ربنا يقويك ويسندك يا جوجو​*
> *وتسترجع قواك اكتر من الاول كمان*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك وقلوبنا كلنا*​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*يفرح قلوبنا كللللللللنا*
*شكرا لدعوتك الجميلة اختى العزيزة بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يبارك كل امورك*




*متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*
:download:​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*متفائل*


----------



## rana1981 (5 أبريل 2009)

*افففففففففففف شو عندي شغل ماعم لحق يا ربي
بس مع هيك انا مبسوطة كتير عشان شخص بحبه قوي​*


----------



## رحيق (5 أبريل 2009)

اخ  عندي  دراســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه موت


يعني صعبه

كمان  في








اقول



ولا اسكت





لالا بدي اقول















































































































عريس



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني بجد كيف بدي البس واعمل الوك الجديد 

وبنفس الوقت دراسه


ياه بجد


صعبه​​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *متفائل*


*الله عليك*
*ما اعظمها كلمة*
*ربنا يبارك امورك ويكملها على خير*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

رحيق قال:


> اخ عندي دراســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه موت​
> 
> 
> يعني صعبه​
> ...


* ربنا يتمملك امورك كلها على خير*
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *افففففففففففف شو عندي شغل ماعم لحق يا ربي​*
> 
> *بس مع هيك انا مبسوطة كتير عشان شخص بحبه قوي*​


*ربنا يرفع عنك كل الاحمال*
*ومبسوط لأنبساطك هاد يا رنا*
*ربنا يديم الفرح بقلبك*
**
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2009)

*متفائل وسعيد*


----------



## مينا رتبى (6 أبريل 2009)

خايف من بكرة


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

عندى احساس انى بكره افضل​


----------



## rana1981 (6 أبريل 2009)

*أحساس  بحزن لا يوصف​*


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *أحساس بحزن لا يوصف​*


*لو زعلانة بس يا رنا*
* القى على الرب بكل حملك فهو يعولك*
*ما تحزنى *
*وتذكرى ان ربنا ديما معنا لا ينسانا بيهتم ويتدبر امرنا*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2009)

مينا رتبى قال:


> خايف من بكرة


*امممم*
*لية نخاف من بكرة واحنا بحضن المسيح*
*دة فى الصلاة بنقول*
*خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم*
*لم نقول اعطنا الغد*
*ربنا يشيل من قلبك كل خوف ويبارك كل امورك *
*وكان فى ترنيمة بتحكى وتقول*
*عمرى ما اشيل هم المستقبل والايام ويابكرة مش خايف منك انا بسلام*
*طول ما ان ماشى معاك بثبات *
*وبتسددلى الاحتياجات*
*انا مطمن*
*انا مطمن وان وياك*
*حلةوة يا رب حياتى معاكى *
**
*كنت احبها اكتير وانا صغير*
*ربنا معاك*
*سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *متفائل وسعيد*


*الله عليك*
*بجد فرحت قلبى*
*ربنا معاك*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عندى احساس انى بكره افضل​



انشاء الله يكون اليوم افضل يا كوكو
الرب يسوع يباركك
انا سعيد جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (7 أبريل 2009)

*بعدني حاسة بحزن بقلبي ما بعرف من شو​*


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2009)

*متفائل شوية بس قلقان*


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يفرّح قلبك اختي الغالية رانا1981
انا جسمي مكسّر من لعب الكُرة مبارح
لكني مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط أوي
الرب يبارك في الجميع​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2009)

حاسس بفرحه كبيره جايالي يا سلام يا سلام
انا فرحان جدا""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (8 أبريل 2009)

*احباااااااط​*


----------



## max mike (8 أبريل 2009)

*قلقان من بكرة*


----------



## totaagogo (8 أبريل 2009)

*مش عارفة ليه خايفة 
وزهقانة 
ومحتارة 
ونفسيتى تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 أبريل 2009)

انا كُنت فرحان لكن بعد ماقرأت آخر تلات مشاركات
مابقيتش فرحان عشان في أحباب ليّا مش فرحانين
ربنا يكون معاكم جميعاً​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 أبريل 2009)

_تمام نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## رحيق (8 أبريل 2009)

:941hf::941hf::941hf:





















:675be::675be:




:36_1_4::36_1_4:


انا والله انا ايئست من هل الجامعه زي الزفت
كل مره بتاجلو لامتحانات اسبوع او اسبوعين




:sha::sha:

:090104~384::090104~384:​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 أبريل 2009)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أبريل 2009)

انشاالله دايماً خي جريس
وانا كمان مبسوط كتير​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2009)

*متفائل بس برده قلقان من بكرة 

بس أتمنى انه يكون افضل*


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2009)

*امممم*
*حالة نسيان *
*فقدان للذاكرة *​


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 أبريل 2009)

انا فرحان مبسوط ومتفائل
يا رب كل أحبائي بالرب كمان!!​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أبريل 2009)

حــــــــزن​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> انشاالله دايماً خي جريس
> وانا كمان مبسوط كتير​



شكرا""""""""""""""" اخي الياس على مشاعرك النبيله واتمنى من الرب يسوع اعياد مجيده وسعيده للجميع
انا اليوم فرحان ومبسوط كثيرا""""""""""" كثيرا""""""""""""""" كثيرا""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

*مستائة​*


----------



## doooody (11 أبريل 2009)

_شكرااا علي الموضوع الجميل 
 حاسة بملل_​


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي ....وربنا يعوض عليك أضعاف يا كام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*متضايقة اووووى ومش عارفة ليه​*


----------



## lovely dove (11 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## جارجيوس (13 أبريل 2009)

مبسوط جداااااااااااااا""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 أبريل 2009)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال
وربنا يستر​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 أبريل 2009)

فرحان جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أبريل 2009)

اشكر ربنا كلو كويس​


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2009)

*احساسى بتعديل كبير*
*كنت تقريبا منتظرة *​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2009)

مصدوووووووووووووووووووووووووم​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 أبريل 2009)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## الياس السرياني (15 أبريل 2009)

إنشاالله دايماً حبيبي جريس
وانا كمان مبسوط​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

علي اخري​


----------



## رحيق (15 أبريل 2009)

اانا حززززززززززززززززززززيه اقوي

بسبب اني فقت اليوم

شئ عزيز علي

سنسله ذهب​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 أبريل 2009)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان مع اني تعبان جدا""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## scorpionking (16 أبريل 2009)

مضطرب وخايف اضطرابى يقودنى للغضب وخايف اكتر من الغضب لانة دايما بيقودنى للاذية والضرر لمن اغضبنى :smil8:.......... ربنا يستر 
(يارب ارحنى من اضطرابى ) :smi411:


----------



## rana1981 (16 أبريل 2009)

*احساس بالضياع:11azy:​*


----------



## رحيق (16 أبريل 2009)

الخوف من الاسبوع الجاي

الخوف اكون وحدي​


----------



## god love 2011 (16 أبريل 2009)

_تمام نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 أبريل 2009)

حزييييييييييييييييينة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 أبريل 2009)

من غير مجاملة ولا مبالغة

فـــ ـــــــــــ ــــــــاشــــ ـــــــ ـــــ ل
و
محـــــ  ــــــــــــــــبــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ ــــط​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*احساسى بأرتياح*
*عودة الى ارض الوطن*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*راحة نفسية كبيرة 
نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*احساسى هلا ببردوة الجو تعبانى اكتير*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2009)

سعيد جدا" وخصوصا" بصلوات الاسبوع المقدس


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 أبريل 2009)

شارفت علي الانتهاء​


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*مع انى عندى مشاكل كتير

بس النهاردة سعيد خالص بسبت الفرح وقيامة المسيح

يارب كل الشعب المسيحى يكون سعيد وبخير وفرح*


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*مبسوط*
*قيامة مجيدة لرب المجد*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أبريل 2009)

*بالسلاااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 أبريل 2009)

الرب يفرّح الجميع بهالايام المباركة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

مفيش فايدة​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 أبريل 2009)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بخلاص الرب​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أبريل 2009)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووطة رغم كل مشاكلي​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

*فينى احساس معكر صفوى*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 أبريل 2009)

ســــــعــــــادة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

لا جديد في ارض بور​


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*فينى احساس غريب*
*مو فاهمة خالص*​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2009)

*فينى احساس بالجوع
*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أبريل 2009)

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة وبدي نام​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 أبريل 2009)

مبسوط ومتفائل​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

_ولا حزن ولا فرح عادى​_


----------



## totaagogo (23 أبريل 2009)

*مش عارفة مالى متنحة على طول ونفسى فى حاجة جديدة فى حياتى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*قلقانة اوى على كل اللى بحبهم ونفسى اطمن عليهم كلهم انهاردة بجد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أبريل 2009)

*مفتقدة ناس اصحابي​*


----------



## just member (23 أبريل 2009)

*فينى ارهاق شديد*​


----------



## soko (23 أبريل 2009)

مخنوقة اوى 
وقلقانة وحسه ان فى حاجة هتحصل حسة ان فيه حاجة بتجرى ورايا


----------



## lovely dove (23 أبريل 2009)

زهقاااااااااااااانة 
نفسي اعمل حاجه جديدة


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

_*محبط جداااااااااا


وخايف من الامتحانات*_


----------



## god love 2011 (24 أبريل 2009)

_*حاسه انه هيكون يوم جميل
بأذن يسوع*_​


----------



## رحيق (24 أبريل 2009)

انا سعيده جدا لاسبوع الجاي رحاله جميله على اريحا وباباي وتلفريك وكمان دير قرنطل وكنيسه المهد فيبيت لحم  وحداد في جنين ​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 أبريل 2009)

انا مبسوط جدا"


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*زعلان من نفسى جداااااااااا*
**​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 أبريل 2009)

*تمام نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

نشكر ربنا الحمد لله


----------



## جارجيوس (26 أبريل 2009)

فحان جدا" مع اني شوي تعبان


----------



## god love 2011 (26 أبريل 2009)

*فرحانه جدا عن جد
ومتفائله اووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

ســــعــــادة​


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2009)

_*تفائل نوعا ما*_


----------



## rana1981 (26 أبريل 2009)

*قلبي زعلان لانه زعلت شخص مو بقصدي ابدا ويا ريته يسامحني*​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 أبريل 2009)

*انا فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*فينى برد قاسى*
*احساسى مريض هلا*​


----------



## dona ad (27 أبريل 2009)

انا مضايقة وعلى اخرى


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

زعلانة بشان 24 April يوم ذكرى المليون ونص مليون شهيد أرمني اللي ابيدوا على ايدين العثمانيين


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *فينى برد قاسى*
> *احساسى مريض هلا*​



*الف سلامه عليك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*انا خايفه كتيررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أبريل 2009)

*فرحان ومبسوط جدا" جدا" مع اني عندي انفلونزا ( بس مش انفلونزا الخنازير ) ههههههههههههه*


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى لدعوتك الجمية يا سيمون*
*ربنا يخليكى يارب*


*احساسى هلا براحة نفسية*
*مبسوط لحد ما*
**​


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 أبريل 2009)

فرحان أوي ومتفائل
انشاالله يا رب كل أحبائي أعضاء منتدانا الغالي كمان​


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

مبسوطة قووووووي انهارده ومش عارفه ليه


----------



## rana1981 (30 أبريل 2009)

*زهقانة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (30 أبريل 2009)

*تعبانه متوتره خايفه قلقانه
علشان الامتحانات قربت*​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *تعبانه متوتره خايفه قلقانه*
> 
> 
> _*علشان الامتحانات قربت*_​


(كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر بالامر كثيرا
بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر )
البابا كيرلس 
​


----------



## white rose (1 مايو 2009)

يارب اليوم يكون حلو ومبارك جميل للكل


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مايو 2009)

*انا فرحان جدا"""""""""""" ومبسوط كتيرررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 مايو 2009)

انا خجلان من نفسي أوي أوي أوي
لأني سمحت لعدو الخير إنه يشككني بمحبة إحدى أخواتي
الغاليين في المنتدى فأسأت انا الظن
وكتبتلها كلام مُش لطيف وهي.....................
هي كتبتلي الرد​


----------



## الياس السرياني (2 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> انا خجلان من نفسي أوي أوي أوي
> لأني سمحت لعدو الخير إنه يشككني بمحبة إحدى أخواتي
> الغاليين في المنتدى فأسأت انا الظن
> وكتبتلها كلام مُش لطيف وهي.....................
> هي كتبتلي الرد​


وهي كتبتلي:المسيح قام يا أخي حقاً قام
سامحني يا رب لأني أسأت فهم أختي الحبيبة
أنا خجلان خالص من نفسي..............​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*احساس بالاكتئاب والخجل بالنفس*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مايو 2009)

قلقان​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 مايو 2009)

انا فرحان جدا"


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مايو 2009)

*قلقانه شويه*​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (3 مايو 2009)

حيرااااااااان:661nf:


----------



## totaagogo (4 مايو 2009)

*تعبانة مووووووووووووووووووووووت 
وحياتى كلها ملل
واكتر من ده بس مش عارفة اعبر عن نفسى 
محتاجة صلوات كتيييييييييييييير جدا *


----------



## ميدو سعيد (4 مايو 2009)

[quote=totaagogo;1327638]*تعبانة مووووووووووووووووووووووت 
وحياتى كلها ملل
واكتر من ده بس مش عارفة اعبر عن نفسى 
محتاجة صلوات كتيييييييييييييير جدا *[/quote]

لا ربنا لسه موجود احنا هانصلى من اجلك اختى  وربنا يكون معاكى 
ويرفع عن كل تجربه فوق الاحتمال (وربنا يباركك)


----------



## ميدو سعيد (4 مايو 2009)

يارب ندعوك تزور كل حد تعبان حيران قلقان حزين متالم 
وتكون انت السند ليه لانك انت بس اللى ممكن تحس
بينا فى وقت الضيق ربى يسوع ارجوك تعال وامسح
كل دمعه الم وتعب ارجوك يا رب علشان خاطر صليبك
وانا متاكد انك اله كريم وعظيم وحنين وقلبك كبير ويساع 
كل اولادك بصلى وليك كل الشكر والحمد يا ملك الكون(امين):94::94:​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *قلقانه شويه*​



*الرب موجود *
انا فرحان جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 مايو 2009)

ميدو سعيد قال:


> يارب ندعوك تزور كل حد تعبان حيران قلقان حزين متالم
> وتكون انت السند ليه لانك انت بس اللى ممكن تحس
> بينا فى وقت الضيق ربى يسوع ارجوك تعال وامسح
> كل دمعه الم وتعب ارجوك يا رب علشان خاطر صليبك
> ...



آآآآآآمين
الله على الصلاة الجميلة يسلم بقك حبيبي ميدو

انا كمان فرحان بشفاء أخونا وحبيبنا جريس
الرب يبارك في الجميع​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*قلقانة جداا​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (5 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *قلقانة جداا​*



تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا أريحكم يقول الرب
مافيش غيره قادر يرجَّعلِك سلامك الداخلي يا أختي
ربنا معاكِ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*أمييين يارب
ومعاك أيضا
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*تمام نشكر ربنا​*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

*نفسى  موصافية *
*وفينى حيرة*​


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

*تعبانه شويه 
*​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2009)

*هلا مترقب فشل كبير *
*وفينى راجعة فيها كسرة قلب*​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مايو 2009)

*حاسه بالذنب 
واكتئاب *​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 مايو 2009)

سعيد جدا" لكن محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق​


----------



## god love 2011 (9 مايو 2009)

*حزينه وحاسه بخوف واكتئاب​*​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

*زهقانة من المذاكرة 
هطق​*


----------



## ميدو سعيد (9 مايو 2009)

*انا حيران وقلقان علشان الامتحانات
بس بسدق ان الله موجود​*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مايو 2009)

سعيد جدا" وفرحان جدا" جدا"


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مايو 2009)

*فرحانه وسعيده ومبسوطه وكل حاجه حلوه فى الدنيا
​*​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (10 مايو 2009)

*انا النهارده فرحان شويه
عارفين حابيبى احنا دايما
مش مبسوطين ليه
علشان كتير مش بنصلى كتير مش بنطلب سلام المسيح كتير مش بنقرا فى الكتاب المقدس
مش بناخد الخلوه فى الصباح وبنسيب الهموم تيجى لينا ونسينا ان لينا اب قدير وقلبه كبير
بيهتم بينا ويراعينا وبنحل المشاكل بنفسنا ونسيب ابليس عدو الخير والسلام انه يعبث
فى افكارنا وياكد لينا ان الله ناسينا ومش بيهتم بينا لكن كل الكلام ده غلط لانه من عدو الخير

              عارفين الحل ايه اننا نعمل بالانجيل وبكلام المسيح اننا نطلبه فى وقت الضيق
              نفسى حبايبى نعمل كدة كل يوم اننا نطلب يسوع يكون معانا كل يوم وباذات
             من اول اليوم وما نعطيش ابليس فرصه يدخل افكارنا ويلخبط تفكيرنا بكلامه الكداب
             علشان هوا ابو الكداب وعدو كل بروبعدين هوا مش يحب ولاد المسيح وبيحاول يوقهم
             فى الخطيه باى شكل ممكن فى الدراسه ممكن فى البيت ممكن فى الشغل
            ممكن حتى فى الكنيسه لو امكن بيشتت افكارنا علشان مانسمعش صوت يسوع لينا



story: بحبكم كتير صلولى ربنا معاكوا)*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2009)

*تعبانة و متشائمة من كل شي !! 
  ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (11 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *فرحانه وسعيده ومبسوطه وكل حاجه حلوه فى الدنيا
> ​*​



ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان يا سيمون
مبسوط كتير لاني معكم


----------



## god love 2011 (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر ياجريس 
وربنا يفرح قلبك
انا مبسوطه كتيرررررررررررررررررر عن جد​*


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2009)

*فينى مشاعر صادقة*
*وعقل رافض كل شيء*
*احساس غريب*
*ممزوج بعصبية*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2009)

*متعصبة شوية​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 مايو 2009)

هولع في ناس
وفي نفسي​


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

فرحانة ومبسوطة وسعيدة اممممممم كفاية كدا


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*


bishoragheb قال:



هولع في ناس
وفي نفسي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحم من هيدي الشعللة 
ع مذاكرتك امشي من هون .


*​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*


come with me قال:



فينى مشاعر صادقة
وعقل رافض كل شيء
احساس غريب
ممزوج بعصبية​

أنقر للتوسيع...


راح نعطيك وقتك براحتك 
لكن ما فيك تمنعنا نصلي مشان ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويعطيك هدوء وراحه 

*​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*


red rose88 قال:



تعبانة و متشائمة من كل شي !! 
  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


وردة مليئة بالفرح والحب 
كتييييييير اشتقتلك 
القي ع الرب همك هو راح يعولني معك .
ههههههههههه
اتعبي من حقك لكن لا تتشئمي لانو يسوع معك انتييييييييي بكل حين .
*​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*


سندريلا2009 قال:



متعصبة شوية​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مو مشكلة عصبي شوي 
لكن روقي نحنا هون ما راح نتركك لحالك .
طمنينا بليز ساندي

*​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*مرحبا 
اشتقتلكم كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييير
الرب يفرح قلوبكم ويبارك محبتكم الاخوية طول الايام
مرحبا سيمون كيفك معلم جريس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (12 مايو 2009)

أنا هلَّأ صرت مبسوط كتير كتير
خيتي لي شربل رجعتلنا بالسلامة
كيفت خيتي؟؟شو أخبارك؟؟
طمنينا عنِّك؟؟
الرب يبارك فيك راجعة وكلك فرح وتفاؤل
إنشاالله دايماً هيك​


----------



## لي شربل (12 مايو 2009)

*


elias017 قال:



أنا هلَّأ صرت مبسوط كتير كتير
خيتي لي شربل رجعتلنا بالسلامة
كيفت خيتي؟؟شو أخبارك؟؟
طمنينا عنِّك؟؟
الرب يبارك فيك راجعة وكلك فرح وتفاؤل
إنشاالله دايماً هيك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرحبا خي كيفك انته وكيف ها المحبة يا اللي بتبدر بذارها 
ع جميعا .
اصلي ليبارك الرب فرحك ويديم هيدي المحبة الأخوية .
الرب يبارك حياتك لمجد اسمو القدوس

*​


----------



## lovely dove (12 مايو 2009)

محتاجه يسوع قوووووووووووي يدخل دلوقتي 
بس برضو الحمد لله علي كل حال


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *
> 
> مرحبا خي كيفك انته وكيف ها المحبة يا اللي بتبدر بذارها
> ع جميعا .
> ...



أشكر الرب خيتي دايماً بيعطيني أكتر ما أنا بستاهل
يا خيتي الرب هو اللي بيبذر المحبة وهو اللي بيسقيها وهو اللي بيكبرها
مشان هيك كلمالا المحبة بتزيد والفضل والشكر للرب وحده
يسوع يخليكي إلي أخت عزيزة وغالية تتصليلي دايماً
ألف الحمد الله ع رجعتك لمنتداكِ بالسلامة
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> محتاجه يسوع قوووووووووووي يدخل دلوقتي
> بس برضو الحمد لله علي كل حال



يسوع أقرب ليكِ يا أختي منِّك انتِ ذاتك
ولا بيسيبك لحظة واحدة انتِ حبيبته
الرب يكون معاكِ ويحافظ عليكِ​


----------



## جارجيوس (13 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *مرحبا
> اشتقتلكم كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييير
> الرب يفرح قلوبكم ويبارك محبتكم الاخوية طول الايام
> مرحبا سيمون كيفك معلم جريس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



وينك من زمان يا لي اشتقنالك كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
فرحان جدا" لانكم اخوتي


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

**​


----------



## god love 2011 (14 مايو 2009)

*تمام نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*هلا بصفى*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

فرحان جدا" بوجودي مع اخوتي


----------



## god love 2011 (16 مايو 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2009)

*مو مصدق شيء*
*هاد احساسى بالناس اللى بجانبى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مايو 2009)

فرحان جدا"


----------



## رحيق (17 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااااا  سعيده جدااا


كرمال اليوم معزومه على طبق كنافه نابلسيه

هههههههههههههه

مش راح اقول مين العزمني

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس الي بحب يجي معاي


معنديش اعتراض


طبعا صاحب العزومه هوي بقرر​


----------



## rana1981 (17 مايو 2009)

مرهقة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رحيق (17 مايو 2009)

كان يوم مش بطال

والكنافه هيله

هيله

هيله

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اكلت الطبق كله​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووووقة اوى اوى  
و حاسة ان فى ناس كتييييير عايزة اعتزرلهم ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مايو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> كان يوم مش بطال
> 
> والكنافه هيله
> 
> ...



مع انه الكنافه ممنوعه بالسجن بس يلا صحتين وعافيه
فرحان جدا"


----------



## رحيق (18 مايو 2009)

سعيده جدا

جد

جدا


بس  بنفس الوقت خايفه مووووووووووووووووت

اصلي راحت على نومه

الصبح



ومفيش حامعه طبعا



راح اليوم عليا


بس


الله يسطر


بكره


شكلي راح اوخذ انظار

هاي المره

بسبب الغياب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

قلقان شويه ​


----------



## مسيحي دائما (19 مايو 2009)

لك آخ شوبدي أحكيلكون لأحكيلكون
عدوا معي:
1‏ بطني عم يوجعني
2‏ راسي عم يوجعني
3‏ نعساااان
4‏ مو قدران نام
5‏ خايف (من شو? مابعرف)
6‏ زعلان
7‏ في كتير عالم لازم حاكيهم بس مو قدران
8‏ بالي مشغول
9‏ مالل من رتابة حياتي
بس حاج هلق بتتفتق جروحاتي
لك آآآآخ


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## رحيق (19 مايو 2009)

عامر حنا قال:


> لك آخ شوبدي أحكيلكون لأحكيلكون
> عدوا معي:
> 1‏ بطني عم يوجعني
> 2‏ راسي عم يوجعني
> ...




كل دول

ده مصيبه


الله يكون في عونك


اناااااااا

بس

خايفه اوى

اوى
اوى

ومرعوبه
اوى


من النهارده

يعني


ربنا يستر​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مايو 2009)

*فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

مش عارف ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*مفيش فايدة​*


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2009)

*فينى يأس*
*وفشل*​


----------



## رحيق (19 مايو 2009)

انااااااااااااااا

تعبانه اوي

ومصدومه

جدااا




وفقت الثقه في اقرب  ناس لي

انهارده اخذت انظار جامد من الكليه

وكمان

فقدت  اكثر شخص بحبه

النهارده


خلاص​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 مايو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> انااااااااااااااا
> 
> تعبانه اوي
> 
> ...



*رحيق حتى هون بتحكي كتير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حاسس بنشاط مش طبيعي​*


----------



## رحيق (20 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *رحيق حتى هون بتحكي كتير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حاسس بنشاط مش طبيعي​*



جريس  مالك 


خليني اتكلم 

ولا اسكت

اعمل ائه


خليني اتكلم



محدش ماخذ منها حاجه


على فكره  لو متكلمتش معاكم 

اتكلم مه مين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2009)

*اةةةةةةةة ياربى*
*صرخة من اعمق اعماااق قلبى*​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مايو 2009)

*الحمدالله 
​*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مايو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> جريس  مالك
> 
> 
> خليني اتكلم
> ...



*احكي يا رحيق زي ما بدك الحكي ما في عليه ضرايب
مرهق جدا" لدرجة اني مش قادر اوقف على رجلي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

يارب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

قلقان شويه ​


----------



## رحيق (21 مايو 2009)

متوتر حبتين​


----------



## رحيق (21 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> *احكي يا رحيق زي ما بدك الحكي ما في عليه ضرايب
> مرهق جدا" لدرجة اني مش قادر اوقف على رجلي​*



جريس  انتا تعبان ولا ائه

مالك


جد في حاجه طيب روح على دكتور


على الاقل

صحتك راحم روحك

وبلا القعده على النت الطويله​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2009)

*مفتقد اشياء كثيرة *​


----------



## رحيق (21 مايو 2009)

النهارده متحيره​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مايو 2009)

بدأت أقلق ​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 مايو 2009)

*تعبانه وقلقانه وزعلانه من نفسى اوووووووووووووى
حاسه باكتئاب​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

عندى امتحان بكره 

محتاج صلواتكم​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

*ربنا معاك يا كيرو وتتفوق لأجل مجد اسمة*
**
*(انا الرب الهك القائل.. لا تخف لا اهملك ولا اتركك وعينى عليك من اول السنة لأخرها )*
*انشاللة بيعدى على خير*
*هو وكل الاختبارات*​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مايو 2009)

*فرحااااااااان جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2009)

مالي حاسة بشي يعني كله عادي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*قلقانة ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مايو 2009)

*متذايق كتير لانه مرموره زعلانه مني​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*نفسيتى اكتير صعبة *
*امين ربى يسوع تهون ها الايام وتعدى بخير*​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

فرح ومحبة يعتصر قلبي ، ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## جارجيوس (26 مايو 2009)

*حاسس بارهاق شديد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

قلقان 
​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

*حاسس بكأبة *
*راح بتموتنى*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مايو 2009)

*حاسس بصداع رح يفجر راسي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2009)

*زعلانة اوووووووووى ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مايو 2009)

*ما الي نفس اعمل شيء ​*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2009)

*احساس بالسقوط*​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مايو 2009)

*قلقانه وحاسه باكتئاب فظيع
​*


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

*حاسس بالارهاق بنخر بجسمي مثل ما بنخر السوس بالخشب​*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

*زعلان اوى*​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

*حاسس بملل من الروتين اليومي و الحياة صايره زنخه​*


----------



## رحيق (1 يونيو 2009)

حاســــــــــــــــــس  
انه الدنيا مخذاني لسكه بعيده اوى


يارتني  انا  

مش انا​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*كتييييييييير تعبانة و متدايقة و زهقانة!!

الحياة صايرة كتيييييييييييييير ملل.. و الامل كمان الناس اللي فيها..​*


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

مصدومة اوي اوي اووووووووووووووووووووووووي
 وزعلانة من نفسي
وقلقانة جدا


----------



## جارجيوس (2 يونيو 2009)

*احساسي انه اليوم احسن​*


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*بدى اكتير تعبان*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*تعبااااااااااانة كتيييييييير جسديا و نفسيا..

مش قادرة ارتااااااااح ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2009)

*مخنوقة اوووووى ​*


----------



## KARL (2 يونيو 2009)

حاسس انى بموت بالبطئ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يونيو 2009)

هل فيه امل؟​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ من هالحياة ..​*


----------



## جارجيوس (3 يونيو 2009)

*اول مره بحياتي بحس بالارهاق............كتيرررررررررررررررررررر تعبان*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 يونيو 2009)

*ارحمني يارب​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 يونيو 2009)

خوف​


----------



## رحيق (5 يونيو 2009)

قلق وطراب



الماضي بطردني​


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

*فينى ألم رهيب*​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 يونيو 2009)

*مش عارف شو هالارهاق هذا الي حاسس فيه
جد مش قادر اتحمل اكثر​*


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

تايهة في عالم مبيرحمش


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يونيو 2009)

احساس صعب اوى 
اما اكون لازم مش يبان خوفى و زعلى واكون مضطرة اضحك وانا مخنوقة من جوايا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2009)

_*حيرااانة جداا​*_


----------



## medo82 (6 يونيو 2009)

*فكر فكرفكرفكر فكر فكر فكر فكر فكر فكر فكر فك رفكر فكر فكر*​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 يونيو 2009)

*انشاء الله اليوم احسن​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2009)

مشاكل من كل حته 

بس

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## رحيق (7 يونيو 2009)

خيفه اوي  مين يوم السبت




خايفه القي نفسي وحيده في يوم ما


خايفه ونفسي اصيح

وعالي صوتي لكل الدنيا


خايفه من يوم السبت



يارب يخليها ليه وميحرمنيس منها خالص

يارب ميطالعش ورم

ولا حاجه 


وتكون حاجه سهاله 


يارب  ماتحرمني منها

انا بحاجه اليها








ومقدرش اعيش من غيرها​


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2009)

حيراااااااااااااااااااانة اووووووووووى​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2009)

*ابتسامة امل​*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 يونيو 2009)

*يا رب يكون اليوم احسن
جد تعبان نفسيا" من الروتين اليومي الي عايش فيه​*


----------



## totaagogo (8 يونيو 2009)

*انا تمام ومبسوطة شوية ​*


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2009)

*فينى احساس بالاكتئاب*​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2009)

*تعبان*
*فينى ارهاااق كتيييييير*​


----------



## zezza (25 يونيو 2009)

*غبية 
بزعل الناس منى​*


----------



## sony_33 (25 يونيو 2009)

مبسوط عايز ابكى زعلان عايز اضحك
هههههههههههههههههه
 مجنون يعنى​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2009)

*بــــعيد عــــن ربـــــــــنا ..*​


----------



## sosana (25 يونيو 2009)

فرحانة اوووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يونيو 2009)

*ب و د ع​*


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2009)

*فينى تعب كبيير*​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 يونيو 2009)

*ما عاد عندي احساس​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 يونيو 2009)

*وبعدين؟​*


----------



## رحيق (29 يونيو 2009)

اااااناااااااااا

فرحانه جداااااااااااااا


انا نجحت

وبمجموع كويس


كويس


كويس


يالهوي



ياخرشي



مااجمل الفرحه النجاح بعد تعب




انااااا لحد دلوقتي


نمبر وان في الدفعه​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

*انا مش حاسة بشي!!​*


----------



## sosana (29 يونيو 2009)

عايشة حالة برود تاااااااام
ونفسي متخلصش عشان متعبش


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2009)

*مش عاررررررفة ​*


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*ياربى ارحمنى*
*مو فينى اى تحمل*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2009)

*نعسانة ​*


----------



## sosana (30 يونيو 2009)

مرتاحة نفسية اوووووووووووي


----------



## god love 2011 (30 يونيو 2009)

*مخنووووووووقه اووووووووووووووووى
زعلت اعز اصدقائى منى
بسبب العصبيه
​*


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان اكتير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

حزين على حاجات كتير بدأت تتغير ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (4 يوليو 2009)

محبه واخلاص يجب ان يكونوا متوجدان في تلك الايام

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك 

سلام الرب يسوع:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## zezza (4 يوليو 2009)

حاسة انى فوقية جبل 
الحمد لله على كل شئ 
عديها يا رب على خير اسرع و اعنا


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2009)

*احيانا في كتير شغلات عزابها بيكون حلو ​*


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2009)

*f
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*Not well​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2009)

*احساس بلا احساس ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 يوليو 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووقه اوووووووووووووى
​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (4 يوليو 2009)

انا عندى شغل كتيييييير و انا تعبان و خايف احسن ماضرشى اخلصه

صلولى ارجوكم صلواتكم تفرء معايا كتيييييييير
​


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*تعبت اوى دة احساسى
شكرا يااخى العزيز على الموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2009)

مبسوووووووطة جدا 
ومش هدى فرصة لاى حاجة انهاردة تضايقنى​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)

*زعلاااااانة​*


----------



## VENA* (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا    just member  
احساسى دلوقتى

ملل


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

*وبعدين بقي؟​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2009)

*قلقانة​*


----------



## ماريتا (7 يوليو 2009)

*قلقانة من النتيجة*
*صلولى كتيييير*

*وميرسى جدا للموضوع الجميل دة*​


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*اةةةةةةةةةةة يارب*
*صرخة من الاعماق يا سيدى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 يوليو 2009)

*ليه كده طيب
هو انا ناقص​*


----------



## veronika (7 يوليو 2009)

انا اول مره اسجل احساسي
بس بجد حاسه بالارهاق ومش قادره اعمل حاجه​


----------



## zezza (7 يوليو 2009)

مرهقة جدا 
تعبانة موووووووووووت 
يا رب اعينى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

*مخنووووقة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يوليو 2009)

قلقانة جدااااااااااا​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)

*هلا *
*صعبانة عليا نفسى اكتير*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2009)

*مبسوطة و مش مبسوطة بنفس الوقت ..
مش عارفة شو الحالة هي !!​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن؟​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2009)

*مدايقه*​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)

*حزيييييين جداااااااااااا*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان ومحتار​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يوليو 2009)

*نفسي حزينة حتى الموت ..​*


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2009)

*فينى هم وتعب وحزن كبيييييييييير بجد*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يوليو 2009)

*محتارة كتيير​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 يوليو 2009)

*عايز اجري​*


----------



## maramero (10 يوليو 2009)

سعيدة جدا


----------



## رحيق (10 يوليو 2009)

احساسي  احساس  وحده مقبله على موووت


على الاعدام​


----------



## رحيق (11 يوليو 2009)

عيد ميلادي كان امبيرح الجمعه
وتخرجي من المعهد الاوربي النهارده دبلوم جي اي اس

ده غير البكالوريس السنه دئه انا اتخرج


اعز انسان ليه  


واقرب انسان ليه

مش لقيه

النهارده

لما عزته ملقتوش


وقفلت كل الابواب عليا​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2009)

*براحة*​


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

محتارة​


----------



## nounna (11 يوليو 2009)

شعورى دلوقتى

امممممممم 

اعتقد انى مستمتعه بالموضوع اللى بقراه والردود والتفاعل


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

حاسس بشويه قلق 

بس ان شاء الله ربنا هيحل كل حاجه 

وترجع زى الاول ​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2009)

*ياااااااارب*
*صعبانة عليا نفسى اكتير*
**​


----------



## sosana (11 يوليو 2009)

خايفة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
يارب ساعدني


----------



## zezza (11 يوليو 2009)

زعلانة من نفسى خالص 
بجد انا انسانة شريرة 
يا رب ارحمنى


----------



## nounna (12 يوليو 2009)

مستغربه محبة ربنا ليا مع انى  بزعله


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

*كثرو الذين يحزنونى يا رب*​


----------



## mariam3000 (12 يوليو 2009)

توبه


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان اكتير*
*ياااارب*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 يوليو 2009)

*مكنتش اتوقع كده
بس مش بيأثر فيا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

زى كل يوم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يوليو 2009)

مرتاحة شوية انهاردة نشكر ربنا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2009)

*النهاردة يوم كويس مقبول​*


----------



## اشرف مجدى (12 يوليو 2009)

انا اسف على اللفظ غيووووووووووووم


----------



## sosana (12 يوليو 2009)

اول مرة احس اني عملت حاجة صح بس ربنا يستر


----------



## st.George (12 يوليو 2009)

*حاضر مخيف ومستقبل اكثر خوف وظلام لكن حب الرب وحنانه هما النور والامان .:sami73:*


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2009)

*راحة*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يوليو 2009)

*مخنوق​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

متضايق اوووووووووووى ​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2009)

*أةةةةةة يا ربى*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2009)

مفتقدة ناس كتيييييييير وحشونى​


----------



## zezza (15 يوليو 2009)

حاسة بفرح و سلام 
بقالى كتييييير مش حسيتو
نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

_هخسر حد غالى عليا _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

متضايق ​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

مخنوقة جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

_مش محبوب_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يوليو 2009)

*قلقانة مووووووووت​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

_الحب راح فين _​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*برغم تعبى لكنى مبسوط *​


----------



## monmooon (16 يوليو 2009)

*متضايقه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يوليو 2009)

*مبسوطة قووووى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

حاسس انى احسن بكتير من اى يوم​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

انا علي اخري


----------



## ســـــــــالي (17 يوليو 2009)

s


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_مخنوووووووووووووق _​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووطه اوووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2009)

*خنووووقة قوووووى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_نقسى ابتسم_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2009)

قلقان من المستقبل ​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*حاسس بهموم الدنيا كلها فوق صدري​*


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان جدا وعندى برد جامد*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يوليو 2009)

*نفسي حزينة جدا​*


----------



## رحيق (19 يوليو 2009)

طهقانه  من الناس الي حواليه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يوليو 2009)

*متدايقة ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووق_
_اوى_​


----------



## zezza (19 يوليو 2009)

قلقانة شوية 
يا رب تممها على خير ارجوك 
بشفاعة ام النور​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2009)

*مبسوووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_عقباااااااااااااااااااااااااالى_​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

مرهقة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2009)

*قلقانة مووووووت​*


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*اةةةةة يارب*
*تعبان اكتير*​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*مرهق​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2009)

محتـــــــارة ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يوليو 2009)

*نفسي حزينة جدا​*


----------



## maramero (20 يوليو 2009)

*محتارة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يوليو 2009)

قلقانة ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2009)

*مخنوووووووووووقة مش قادرة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

مش عارف 

 روتين كل يوم ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يوليو 2009)

*متردد​*


----------



## zezza (20 يوليو 2009)

احباط 
يا رب اعن ضعف ايمانى​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

*دماغي هتنفجر من اللي فيها*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يوليو 2009)

*مرهق كثيرا""""""""""""""​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2009)

*حاسه بضيقه
صلوووووولى​*


----------



## eriny roro (21 يوليو 2009)

ربنا معاكى يا دونا

انا مبسوطة نشكر ربنا​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

*يارب محتاجك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2009)

*انا مبسوطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2009)

*مرتاحة شوية​*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 يوليو 2009)

*زهقت من الحياه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يوليو 2009)

*خلاص مش قادرة اتحمل​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

*زهقانة زهقانة زهقانة*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*محتارة​*


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان من اللى فيا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*حيرانة شوية​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2009)

زهقـــــــــــــانة ​


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2009)

*تعبان لسة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2009)

NOT Good but thnx God​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2009)

*نشكر ربنا *
*بدى حالى يكون افضل*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2009)

*تعبانة من هيك حياة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

فرحان شويه ​


----------



## جارجيوس (26 يوليو 2009)

*ما ضل عندي احساس​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 يوليو 2009)

مستريحة شوية


----------



## maramero (26 يوليو 2009)

*زهقانة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

_مرتاحة شوية​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يوليو 2009)

قلبى مقبوض​


----------



## رحيق (26 يوليو 2009)

انااا مشتقاقه للجميع الناس الي هناا

مشتاقه للمنتدي


ولكل الناس  


بس  لاسف


وقتي ضيق

جدااا


والمعسكر


والبيت

بس بجد

نفسي  ارجع 

ليكم​​


----------



## fanta (26 يوليو 2009)

*أنا من تعاليم دينى ان لا اغلط فى احد  ولا اغلط فى أى دين اخر فأين هى تعاليم دينكم التى جعلتكم تفتحون هذا القسم (قسم الحوار الاسلامى ) لتغلطوا فى الاخرون *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله على الصحة والافلاس

الناس تطالبنا لا نطالب الناس

ان عشنا وفيناهم 

                     وان متنا راحت بلحاهم..
                     ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

_*مخنوووق كتيير*​_


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

_نفسى اضحك_​


----------



## zezza (26 يوليو 2009)

اكتئاااااااااااااااااب​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

قله محبة


----------



## رحيق (26 يوليو 2009)

نفسي شايله من حد  جاااامد

ومش طايقه اشوفه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

_محتاجلك اوى  يا  طيوب_​


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*
**


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

حزين جدا على حالى 
​


----------



## رحيق (27 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> حزين جدا على حالى
> ​



ليه كده 

انتا اشجع  من كده​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2009)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> ليه كده ​
> 
> انتا اشجع من كده​



لازم يكون فى تغير ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يوليو 2009)

نفسيتى وحشة جدااااااااااااا ومخنوقة بجد​رحمتك يا حبيبى يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يوليو 2009)

حاسس بملل ​


----------



## st.George (30 يوليو 2009)

حاسة بضيقة و زعل ..بس فيه علاج بتبعه ياريت تجربوه .. بأحضر صورة للسيد المسيح وبنظر لها واشكيله واحكيله من الشىء اللى مضايقنى حتى لو كنت مش عارفة ايه هو وانا كلى ثقة انه سامعنى وبعد كده اتركه هو يعمل وصدقونى باحس وقتها براحة بجد ياريت تجربوا.


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*قلبى مش مطمن*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

مفتقدة ناس بعدوا كان وجودهم جنبى بيطمنى​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_نفسى ارجع قبل  اللى حصل ومكنتش هعكل اللى يزعلك _
_(  مخنووووووووووق )_​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أغسطس 2009)

*انشاء الله اليوم افضل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_بحبك   مش هقول تانى _​


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

مخنووووووووووووق
اول مره اعرف انى اتخدعت فى حد بالطريقه دى​


----------



## zezza (2 أغسطس 2009)

رغم قلقى و مشاغلى 
بس حاسة انى فرحانة
اشكر المسيح ​


----------



## رحيق (2 أغسطس 2009)

موقف ضريف جدااا 


دلوقتي حصل

مش عارفهابكي

او اموووت
ضحك​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_شعور ليس له وصف_​


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

حاسس براحة وسطكم
شكرا للموضوع الجميل دة
وانا بجد هشارك فية احساسى معاكم ديما
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

زعلان وفرحان 

ازاى مش عارف​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مش رايق​*


----------



## ICE IDG (4 أغسطس 2009)

نسيان
عندى حالة نسيان​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أغسطس 2009)

*مزاجي راااااااااااااااااااااااااايق*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (4 أغسطس 2009)

تفكيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 


في موضوع جديد
ربنا يبارك حياتك

موضوع حلو

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

احساس غريب ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*الحمد لله علي كل حال*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 أغسطس 2009)

*مبسوووووووووط​*


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

مفتقد ناس كتيير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

مخنوق من كل حاجه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

تعبانة اوى​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*بحبكم وحشتونى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

زعلانة خالص ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

زى كل يوم عادى
نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## zama (8 أغسطس 2009)

الحقيقة أنا حاسس اليومين دول أنى فقدت أحاسيسى ..

أصبحت متبلد المشاعر نهائياً ..

الحقيقةمش عارف ليه !!


----------



## menaalex (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2009)

متفائلة


----------



## just member (8 أغسطس 2009)

*مو مرتاح نفسيا*​


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

مستريحة ....... لانى واثقة فى ترتيب ربنا و مشئته 
ربنا يدم عليا الاحساس بالثقة فى وعده
فرح يا رب قلبى و اعن ضعف ايمانى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أغسطس 2009)

*بخسر خساره فادحه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أغسطس 2009)

_خايف  اوى على قلبى _​


----------



## peter 2008 (9 أغسطس 2009)

قلقان من الثانوية العامة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 أغسطس 2009)

*متخبط​*


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*مو فينى اى راحة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أغسطس 2009)

_ليه احنا بعيد_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

*انا تعبت*


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2009)

*فينى ألم*​


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2009)

خايفة من الايام اللي جاية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

مش مبسوطة خالص
من فضلكوا صلولى كتيييييييير​


----------



## ponponayah (11 أغسطس 2009)

*عندى حالة زهق​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*متلخبطة شوية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2009)

*متضايقه ومخنوقه خالص​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أغسطس 2009)

*محتاج حاجتين مادية ومعنوية​*


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2009)

زهقانة مووووووووووووووت​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أغسطس 2009)

*مش عارفة مالى​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 أغسطس 2009)

*اريد حلا يانااس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أغسطس 2009)

نفسي اموت واخلص


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

بدأت اتخنق ​


----------



## just member (13 أغسطس 2009)

*فينى احساس بالغربة*
**
*"غريباً عشت فى الدنيا وغريباً أخرج منها"*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

*كتبت موضوع جديد  حتي ينزل في كتابات ولكن خايفة  انزلة ميعجبش حد​*


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

قلقانة ........ لكن لتكن مشيئتك فى كل حين​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2009)

*منمتش كويس بقالى يومين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2009)

*نفسيتى مرهقه 
ومحدش يسألنى يعنى ايه هههههه*


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مبسوط لاني حاسس بالمحبة بين اخواتي*


----------



## JOJE (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشعارفه الناس بتكدب عليا ولا انا الي حاسه كدا


----------



## just member (14 أغسطس 2009)

*زعلان بجد*​


----------



## راشي (14 أغسطس 2009)

حاسة اني مضايقة لان الاجازة خلصت وبكرة شغل فمضايقة قوى
ربنا يسهل الامور


----------



## peter 2008 (14 أغسطس 2009)

اولا فى قسم مخصص لحوار الاديان المفروض ان حضرتك تناقشى وجهة نظرك

ثانيا ده رابط فيه توضيح لالوهية المسيح اقريه فى الاول

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98182​


----------



## just member (14 أغسطس 2009)

​*شكرا لوضعك الرابط يا استاذ بيتر*
*والاخت العزيزة امل*
*اتمنى الحوار فى القسم المخصص*
*ورجاء ليس هنا واتباع واحترام قوانين المنتدى*
*بامكانك تصفح  المنتدى والتعرف على اقسامة ومرحبين بوجودك*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أغسطس 2009)

مبسووووووطة جدا 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر المسيح على كل يوم جديد ​


----------



## monmooon (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا حزينه


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أغسطس 2009)

*تطوير للاحسن​*


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

*لسة قلقانة ....... يا رب عديها على خير*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*يارب تعبت *
*وصلنى بقى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أغسطس 2009)

*كويس بس مش بحب الغباء​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2009)

_مجروح  وانتا   اللى جرحنى _​


----------



## KARL (16 أغسطس 2009)

حزين جدا
وهافضل حزين حتى الموت​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2009)

_ليه تسبنى فى حزنى وانتا بايدك تنجينى _​


----------



## max mike (16 أغسطس 2009)

gooooooood


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر الله ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مخنوق جدا
يارب خليك جنبي*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

_مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط اوى_​


----------



## رحيق (17 أغسطس 2009)

احساسي

مثل العاده من غربه بعيده


ورجع  لبيته​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

_كانت مشتقله ورجعلى تانى بس بيتغيرعليا ليه ؟_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*قلقانة بس من اية مش عارفة​*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2009)

*تحدى ولو خسرت هخسر كل حااااااااااااااااااااجه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

لا حبفى هذا    العالم !


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

_لا حب فى   هذا العالم !_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اوى ​


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2009)

*حزين ونفسى صعبانة عليا اكتير*​


----------



## +pepo+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

حــــــــــــــــــــزن​


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2009)

*احساسى بضيق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

متضايق​


----------



## zezza (21 أغسطس 2009)

مش فاهمة 
يعنى انا غبية ولا هو كدة عادى ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

مبسوووووطة اوى عشان حاسة بجمال ايام العدرا 
كل سنة وكلنا طيبين​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أغسطس 2009)

*احساس غريب 
بزعل او بضيق​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 أغسطس 2009)

*مبسوط​*


----------



## KARL (22 أغسطس 2009)

تعبان وحملى تقيل
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*زهقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانة​*


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2009)

*مبسوط للوقت بيخلص*​


----------



## +pepo+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

عايز ابكى كتير
بس مش عارف​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 أغسطس 2009)

*تماااااااام​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*مش عارفة​*


----------



## رحيق (22 أغسطس 2009)

احساسي جميل جدا

تعب    جدا


من وراء الصيام

لكن 

اجمل حاجه  

وقت الفطار 


مع 

احلا  كبايه ماء


تخليني سعيده جداا​​


----------



## sosana (22 أغسطس 2009)

خايفة اوووووي من اللي عملته


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

_مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط_
_اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى_​


----------



## JOJE (23 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفه الي بعمله صح ولا غلط
 خاااااااايفه اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> عايز ابكى كتير
> 
> 
> بس مش عارف​


_حزين على حزنك _
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 أغسطس 2009)

*تمام قوي
بس كنت متضايق عشان لغيت شغل بكرة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*مبســــــــــــــــوطة​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (24 أغسطس 2009)

فرحانة اخر حاجة


----------



## frenzy55 (24 أغسطس 2009)

امممممممممممممم


----------



## KARL (24 أغسطس 2009)

محتار
وعلى العموم اللى فيه الخير يقدمه ربنا​


----------



## JOJE (24 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفه انبسط ولا افرح


----------



## JOJE (24 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفه انبسط ولا احزن


----------



## just member (24 أغسطس 2009)

*حاسس بضيق*
*وحالى اكتير تعبان*​


----------



## JOJE (24 أغسطس 2009)

تعبانه جدا جدا جدا
 ومخنوقه اكتر


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 أغسطس 2009)

*مرهق قوي بس مبسوط​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2009)

_مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق _
_مش عارف ليه !_​


----------



## tena_tntn (24 أغسطس 2009)

زهقانه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*مرتاحة الحمدلله​*


----------



## KARL (25 أغسطس 2009)

خايف
ومش عارف من ايه
ربنا يستر​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2009)

_مش عاوز اعيش! _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

اتخنقت و زهقت ​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*نفسية صعبة  وفينى ضيق*
*اشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 أغسطس 2009)

*محتار​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

*حاسه اني تايهة مش عارفة اكمل ولا قادرة ارجع مكان ما بدأت لاني نسيت اصلا البداية منين*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2009)

_ليه كلنا كدا _
_مش  لاقين سعادة فى الدنيا_​


----------



## +pepo+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _حزين على حزنك _​


 

ميرسى يا جون على احساسك الجميل ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +pepo+ (26 أغسطس 2009)

جعــــــــــــــــ:8_5_17:ـــــــــــــــان
وعايز انــــــــــــ:8_5_19:ــــــــــــام​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2009)

*يارب سهل الامور عليا اكتر من هيك*
*ولتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## JOJE (26 أغسطس 2009)

يااارب كون معيا


----------



## +pepo+ (27 أغسطس 2009)

عايز الوقت يعدى بسرعه
وتخلص تلت سنين بسرعه 
او يطلعوا قرار بمنع المدارس تلت سنين علشان انفى البطه الخدازير تروح 
او انط تلت سنين لقتام
المهم هم يخلصو و خلاص بتوع ثانوى
*مخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــنوق*​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2009)

*بخسر بجد*
*بس كلة للخير*
*لتكن مشيئتك يارب*​


----------



## JOJE (27 أغسطس 2009)

يارب انا زهقت  بجد
 عرفني بقا  اعمل ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

حزين جدااااااااااا​


----------



## youhnna (29 أغسطس 2009)

*محتاج المعونه الالهيه*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 أغسطس 2009)

*يارب ساعدنا​*


----------



## just member (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*حزين جدا على اللى بيحصل *
*يارب خلى بالك من كل ولادك*
*يارب ماتسيبهم فريسة سهلة لأبليس*
*اقف جنبهم يارب وثبتهم بأيمانك *
*عرفهم ذاتد يارب .. حاكلهم عن محبتك وانهم اولادك وجوة عيونك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## مرفت ايمن (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الاحزان حولي من كل ناحيه


----------



## samir1 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*أشعر دائما بالوحدة والعزلة*
*رغم أنني بين أهلي وأحبابي*​


----------



## tena_tntn (8 سبتمبر 2009)

حزينة جدا وتعبانه


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش عارف ايه ولا اعمل ايه ولا ليه؟​*


----------



## maroo maroo (8 سبتمبر 2009)

دلوقتى فى حببببببببببب
بحبك بهديلك كل قلبى   بحبببك بهديلك كل عمررررى   بحبببببك بحببببك  ياااااااا يسووووووووووع
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل  ررررربنا يباااركك


----------



## ماريتا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*كأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأبة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

:t7:مخنوقة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ضيق .
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*استقرار شوية*​


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبسوطه بتدخل ربنا فى حياتنا*
*بالوقت المناسب*
*بس ياريت كلنا نستناه ومنتسرعش*​


----------



## just member (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد حزين


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*احساس غريب مخنوق لكن مش حزين او زعلان*


----------



## JOJE (9 سبتمبر 2009)

انا خاايفه جدا


----------



## الأخت مايا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

فرحة ما اجمل هذا الشعور


----------



## حبك كفاية (9 سبتمبر 2009)

نفسى اكون دايما مع يسوع وابعد عن الخطية


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش عارف انا صح ولا غلط​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمدلله انا اليوم بأحسن حال​


----------



## ماريتا (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مش عارفة اعمل اية ؟


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*احساس بالتعب*
*اعنى يا رب يا قدوس*​


----------



## جارجيوس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

فرحان كثيرا" كثيرا""""""""""""""""""​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

خــــــــــايف ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

زهققققققققت بجد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكرك يا يسوع على كل حال *​


----------



## جارجيوس (13 سبتمبر 2009)

فرحاااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_وحيد   _
_اول   مرة احس كدا_​


----------



## shery_pro (13 سبتمبر 2009)

محتارة جدا ومش عارفة اعمل اية
مدلى ايدك يايسوع بجد محتجالك اوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

حاسس بتغيير ​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _وحيد   _
> _اول   مرة احس كدا_​



*نحن اخوتك بالمسيح ربنا​*


----------



## JOJE (14 سبتمبر 2009)

حسه بجد ان الناس مش زي الاول


----------



## جارجيوس (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يسوع يكون معنا

فرحان جدا"​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشتياق لايام زمان​


----------



## ماريتا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا جديد*​


----------



## JOJE (15 سبتمبر 2009)

كتر خيرك علي كل حاجه عملتيها فيا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_مرتاحة لحد ما​_


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*اةةة يارب*
*قوينى*​


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمدلله مبسوطة اليومين دول


----------



## جارجيوس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

فرحان جدا" لوجودي بين اخوتي​


----------



## rana1981 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*احساس بالضياع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

عنيا وجعانى ​


----------



## JOJE (16 سبتمبر 2009)

حاسه اني لوحدي مليش حد


----------



## جارجيوس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

joje قال:


> حاسه اني لوحدي مليش حد



نحن اخوتك يا جوجي
فرحان جدااااااااااااااا"​


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2009)

متفائلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

تعبان​


----------



## just member (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*فينى حيرة*​


----------



## JOJE (17 سبتمبر 2009)

زهقانه


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

تعبت و زهقت من التاخير 
ربنا يعجل و يرحمنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مخنوق ​


----------



## JOJE (18 سبتمبر 2009)

زهقانه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*تعبان بجد*​


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

برضو متفائلة


----------



## JOJE (18 سبتمبر 2009)

زهقانه ومخنوقه


----------



## جارجيوس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

فرحان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## farou2 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

لنا في سر الاختيار ما يدهش العقول الكبار
فاما تكون مختاراً واما يصيبك الانهيار 
هذا امر محتوم لا هرب منه ولا فرار
شاء فولدنا الاله صغارا كنا ام كبار
واعطانا الغلبة بموته وقادنا في ركب الانتصار
ليس لمن يسعى,او يشاء,او يحيا حياة الافتقار
بل لله القدير الحكيم يرجع الفضل والقرار
فلتفض قلوبنا بالحمد وليكن الشكر لنا شعار
ولنبارك من اشترانا بدمه ولنفتخر به حق افتخار
اذ بدونه كان مصيرنا الموت والعذاب والدمار
لكنه بذل نفسه طارحا خطايانا في عمق البحار
معطيا لنا الفرح والطمأنينة والاستقرار
ومجرياً فينا إصلاحا وتغيرا وعونه معنا باستمرار 
فاصبحت بنعمتك قائدا ماردا حكيما على خطى الجبار
اذ لا خطية تسود ولا حزن وان ذقت المرار
In his steps forever​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (19 سبتمبر 2009)

سعادة+ راحة+حب - باخواتى وابنائى وبناتى الحلوين فى المنتدى الى باحب اقابلهم كل يوم
ربنا يبارك لى فيكم ويخليكم لى


----------



## maroo maroo (21 سبتمبر 2009)

دلوقتى تعبببببببببب وااااااااااااالم


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا أولا للموضوع الجميل


الحياه كلها متناقضات  فلا نقدر أن نعبر عما فى داخلنا فى لحظه واحده

فالداخل متغير دائما


سعاده . ألم . لإفرح  . قلق .     ​*


----------



## JOJE (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مش عارفه افرح ولا احزن


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبسوووووطة كتييير​*


----------



## ارووجة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

برضو متفائلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

فى تغيير فى حاجات كتير للاحسن​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_فى اصدقاء جدد_​


----------



## raffy (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا حاسة بقلق وبفرح فى نفس الوقت ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

​*مخنوووووووووووقة​*


----------



## maroo maroo (22 سبتمبر 2009)

تعبانة جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الحزن بدأ يعود من جديد 
تعبت بجد ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*معاملة الناس بقت وحششششة اوى ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*اول مره احس انى عاجز هاين عليا اكسر الدنيا *​


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كالعادة قلقانة و زهقانة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

متفائلة مبسوطة زعلانة  مريضة مش عارفة ههههه
بس باين وجع راسي رح يجنني  اوووف


----------



## maro sweety (29 سبتمبر 2009)

انا موز لوز
مكسرات من الاخر
انا نشكر ربنا تمام فلة اووووى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرتاحة نفسيا نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## jesus love maro (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة ومضايقة وعندي احساس وحش اوي بالياس من الدنيا ومن اللي فيها 
ومليش نفس لاي حاجة 
نفسي اقعد لوحدي ومش اكلم حد خاااااااااااالص*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

تعبــــان​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مخنـــــــــــــــــوقة​


----------



## just member (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*تعبااااااااان جدااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

منيحة  نشكر الرب


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*حزين من قلبى على كل شيئ عن جد*​


----------



## tena.barbie (2 أكتوبر 2009)

_:crying::36_33_7:مشاعر مختلطة من خوف-قلق-اكتئاب-احباط................_
_مش عارفة أحدد بس انا حاسة بكل ده وأكتر_


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

كـويس ​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*عاوز انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> منيحة  نشكر الرب



*انشالله عالطول بضلك منيحة يا ارووجة*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *حزين من قلبى على كل شيئ عن جد*​


*
ليش يا جوجو هالحزن
الرب يشيل من قلبك كل حزن اخي العزيزويفرح فلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *[
> 550
> /size]*
> *عاوز انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​




*ماتنام يا مينا مين حايشك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> كـويس ​



*نشكر الرب يا كوكو وانشالله بضلك كويس*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

tena.barbie قال:


> _:crying::36_33_7:مشاعر مختلطة من خوف-قلق-اكتئاب-احباط................_
> _مش عارفة أحدد بس انا حاسة بكل ده وأكتر_



*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك لحتى تزول كل هالمشاعر من قلبك*​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسس بنشاط مش طبيعي مع فرح داخلي​


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*معدتي عم توجعني وااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *معدتي عم توجعني وااااااااااااااااااااااع*​



الف سلامه عليكي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مخنوق,,,,, ليه؟؟؟؟؟
 مش عارف ​


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2009)

تعبت من الانتظار ايمانى بيضعف
صلولى ربنا يسرع و يعينى


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسس بتحسن 
​


----------



## JOJE (3 أكتوبر 2009)

محتاااااااااااااااااااااااره


----------



## just member (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى تعب رهيب*​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ما تغير علي شيء من البارحه

نفس الاحساس

حاسس بنشاط و فرح داخلي كبير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تعب وخوف


----------



## youhnna (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*عدم راحة
عدم استقرار*


----------



## farou2 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

احبك ربي مستعد لعملك في حياتي ومستعد لتحمل العقبات كلها اؤمر بالبركة في حياتي ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر للرب يسوع بكل الحالات


----------



## rana1981 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*حاسة بملل ما بعرف ليش​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_*للاحسن  وليس  العكس   *_​


----------



## dodo jojo (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مش عارف اممم زى متقول كده 









فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:d


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشى الحال ​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى احساس بالخوف
مش فاهم حالى
حاسس ان اللى جاى اقوى منى
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسه ان بكره هيكون احلي
طول ما انت معايا
يا يسوع​


----------



## JOJE (4 أكتوبر 2009)

احساااااس غريب مش عارفه ايه الاحساس دا


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مخنوق شوي​


----------



## farou2 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

فرحا بالرب كل حين ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر الرب فرحانة


----------



## jesus love maro (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا مش حاسة باي حاجة 

مش عارفة افكر *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله كويس​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ارهاق شديد​


----------



## jesus love maro (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*حاسة بكمية ملل كبيرة ومش عارفة اعمل حاجة*​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ما في تحسن​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى ارهاق بيقتلنى
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بخير نشكر ربنا​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااااانة​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

خايفة


----------



## جارجيوس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انشاء الله احسن اليوم​


----------



## just member (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى ضيق*​


----------



## amir salama (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل اووووووووى الموضوع ده بجد
انا احساسى دلوقتى
تعب وتفكير
شكرا جدا وياريت تبقوا معي هنا  http://om-elnor.byethost32.com/vb/index.php        ابقوا معي وانا هبقوا معكم


----------



## جارجيوس (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد و المجد لربنا يسوع المسيح
اليوم افضل​


----------



## maro sweety (11 أكتوبر 2009)

سعادة بل حدووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## JOJE (11 أكتوبر 2009)

محتااااااااااااااااااااااره


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*جوعانة وبدي روح عالبيت​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2009)

_*متلخبط    محتاج لدليل  *_​


----------



## جارجيوس (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كل يوم احسن من الي قبله
الشكر لك يا يسوع​


----------



## maro sweety (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مش عارفة مالى كدة حسة ان ف حاجة هتحصل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*قلبى حزييييين اوى ​*


----------



## just member (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشعر بوجودك
والوقت القريب
واشكرك على كل شيئ
احساسى فرحة كبيرة بيك

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

عندى احساس ان بكره فى امل​


----------



## sosana (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا دلوقتي في قمة السعادة 
بس مرهقة شوية بس الفرحة بجد منسياني اي تعب
اشكرك يارب


----------



## جارجيوس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسس بفرح داخلي​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسة بحزن لان كل حاجة حلوة راحت منى


----------



## amir salama (13 أكتوبر 2009)

http://om-elnor.byethost32.com/vb/index.php


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى انتظار قاتل*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_*ميسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط  *_
_*اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## maro sweety (14 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب تبقى مبسوط دايما

انا بقة تعبانة اوووووى مع شوية خووووف وقلق


----------



## جارجيوس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

تعبان...............​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*تـــ ــعــــبــــ ــــ ــا ن*​


----------



## maramero (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*زهقانة جدا*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مبسوطة


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2009)

حزين على حال الدنيا​


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى تعب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2009)

عنيا وجعانى​


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلامتك يا حبيبى كيرو

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخ يكيرو انا الى حسدتهم بس بامانة عيونى مش وحشة ​*


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*روح اكشف يابنى طلاما الحكاية فيها انجى
دى مش سهلة طلاما حسدتهم 
واحنا عايزينك سليم يا خويا
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخ لاحظ ان كلامك جارح هو الوابور ده كام شعله ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (15 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسس انو اليوم افضل بكتير

كل الشكر لك يا رب​


----------



## الأخت مايا (15 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام داخلي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اخ يكيرو انا الى حسدتهم بس بامانة عيونى مش وحشة ​*


 
هبدل معاكى يا انجى لو حصلهم حاجه 
مش نفس اللون بردوا :t30:
ماتقوليش اللون بقى علشان ماحدش يطمع فى الاتنين :11azy:​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 أكتوبر 2009)

تفكير فى العالم اللى حاطط ايده على عيونه وعلى اذانه ورافض يسمع كلمه ربنا ليه نفسى اعرف


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكلك داخل على طمع يواد انت يواد ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *شكلك داخل على طمع يواد انت يواد ​*


 
هههههههههههه
 داخل على طمع 
فى مانع ؟:t9:​


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسة بخوف مالك حياتي و مش قادرة اتخلص منه
و كمان زعلانة شوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مافيش فايده ​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

كل المجد لربنا يسوع

اليوم افضل بكتير​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*قلبي واجعني من كتر اللي فيه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أكتوبر 2009)

دلوقتى

راحة​


----------



## maro sweety (17 أكتوبر 2009)

خوووووووووووووف جدااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

كنت تعبانة بس الحمدلله دلوقت احسن​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2009)

_*احسسسسسسسسسن    بكتيرررررررررررررررررررر*_​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أكتوبر 2009)

تعبان كتيرررررر​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*حزن عميق*​


----------



## just member (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*احساس بالكدب*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*غلط بحقك سامحنى كان قصدى فرحة قلبت حزن ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*حزينة اووووووووى وقلقانة
بس ثقتى فيك كبيرة يارب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا كمان زيك يا بنت العدرا حزينة جدا وقلقانة اوي*​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى شوق وحنين هلا*​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انا اليوم بأفضل حال​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا حزينة وعم ببكي وبدي احد يصلي الي ويساعدني ممكن؟؟؟*​


----------



## zezza (19 أكتوبر 2009)

خايفة من بكرة و المستخبى ​


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

نص خايفة ونص متفائلة ببكرة


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخ من دنيا شو غداره *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*دماغي هتقف من كتر التفكير وخايفة اخد قرار اندم عليه بعدين*​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقهورة ومخنوقة كثير مين بيقدر يساعدني*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أكتوبر 2009)

قلقانة ومحتاجة يسوع بس بعيدة اوى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

قلقانة جدا وخايفة من الزمن


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

​*صلاة للعذراء مريم*​​​​
*حطيت راسي على فراشي سبع صلبان فوق راسي مد المسيح يمينه تفتحت أناجيله اتزعزعت الجبال طلعوا ثلاث رهبان بطرس وبولس ويوحنا المعمدان طلعت العذراء النقية حامله الكاس والصينيه ياعذراء حني عليه وعلى والديه وعلى كل الشعوب المسيحية وغير المسيحية وعلى كل من تعب وشقي عليه ياعذراء لاتموتيني حريق ولا غريق ولاغريب على جنب الطريق الا موته هنية وقربانه طرية وبشفاعتك ياعذراء النقية .*​​
*أميــــــن*​​​​​​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

راحة نفسية 
اشكرك ياربى
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*يارب علي طول يا بنت العدراء*
*حاسه انه تايهه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر لله

اليوم افضل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*" الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون" ​*


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2009)

فينى اشتياق لكل شيئ


----------



## rana1981 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسة حالي مبسوطة وجاية على بالي اضحك


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> حاسة حالي مبسوطة وجاية على بالي اضحك



يا رب دائما" يا رنا​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*خايفة كتير ومش عارفة اتصرف ازاي*​


----------



## ارووجة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

احساس حلوووووووووووو كتييييييير
مبسووووووووطة كتير كتيرررررررررر
ياالله مبارح صرت خالة لاحلى بنوتة بالعالم من كترة الفرحة بكيت..ربي يحيمها
فرحتي مش واسعتني


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> احساس حلوووووووووووو كتييييييير
> مبسووووووووطة كتير كتيرررررررررر
> ياالله مبارح صرت خالة لاحلى بنوتة بالعالم من كترة الفرحة بكيت..ربي يحيمها
> فرحتي مش واسعتني



الف الف الف مبروووووووووك يا ارووجه

تتربى بدلال اهلها و انشاء الله بتشوفوها عروسه

و الحمد لله على سلامت اختك​


----------



## ارووجة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي شكرا الك كتيييييييير ^_^
ربي يسلمك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

تعععععععععبت بجد من العصبية 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> احساس حلوووووووووووو كتييييييير
> مبسووووووووطة كتير كتيرررررررررر
> ياالله مبارح صرت خالة لاحلى بنوتة بالعالم من كترة الفرحة بكيت..ربي يحيمها
> فرحتي مش واسعتني


_*فرحان   لفرح-ة  اختى  اروجة *_
_*ربنا   يزيد من افرحناااااااا*_​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*انتظار
وبتمنى يكون فى سرعة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*حزينة قوي​*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

نعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا مريضة وعندي فلونزا وتعبانه كثير*​


----------



## جارجيوس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *انا مريضة وعندي فلونزا وتعبانه كثير*​



سلامتك من المرض الخفيف يا النور​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يسلمك يارب وما تشوف شر يا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## mina sameh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*لماذا ؟؟!!!!!!!!! *
*لماذا الصراع الداخلى للشخص الخير ام الشر التوبه ام الخطيه التواضع ام التكبر لماذا كل هذا لماذا الصراع بين الاخوه فى كل شئ الحب الزواج الفلوس لماذا لماذا الصراع بين الازواج انا الذى احكم البيت انا الذى اربى الاولاد انا المسؤل عن الاولاد انا انا انا !!!!!! لماذا الصراع بين الشعوب والطوائف والديانات انا صح وانت خطا لا انا وانت خطا انا الدين الصحيح بل انا هذه بلدي لا بل بلدى انا لماذا كل هذا دائما الحكم للاكبر لماذا اتحكم بالغير لماذا اري ان راى انا هو الصح دائما لا الغير لماذا نعلق الاخطاء على الغير لماذا اسئله كثيره فهل من اجابه صريحه واقعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!*


----------



## passion (22 أكتوبر 2009)

فرح..وأتمنى أن أجد الحب معكم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مخنوقة وقلقانة


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2009)

حزين وفينى غضب كبير وعصبى جدااا


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*حب وسعادة بوجدي هنا *
*في بيتي الثاني معكم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

حزينه جدااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا مرشحة ومعي فلونزا وتعبانة يا جماعة*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (23 أكتوبر 2009)

فرحاته بوجودي في المنتدى


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *انا مرشحة ومعي فلونزا وتعبانة يا جماعة*​


*الف سلامة عليكى اختنا العزيزة*​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخي العزيز سلام الرب معك*

*الله يسلمك يارب وما تشوف شر باسم يسوع امين*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2009)

برغم القلق اللى جوايا
اطمنت بيك يا ربى
​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

فرحان جدا"​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*حنان كثير*​


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*مو بعرف حالى الغريب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_*حزن مفاجئ*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

قلقانة كتير من اليوم ده ربنا يستر ويارب يعدي علي خير​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*عطاء كبير للجميع*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يتصرف


----------



## جارجيوس (25 أكتوبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_*لا حياة بالداخل *_​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*محبة كبيرة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

قللللللللللللللللق جامد
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قللللللللللللللللق جامد​


* القي علي الرب همك* ​


----------



## zezza (25 أكتوبر 2009)

متلخبطة :closedeye​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*مستنى  حد *​


----------



## جارجيوس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*متوترة كثيره اليوم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*هدوء اخشى ان يكون سابق لعاصفة ما ​*


----------



## totty (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*كسلانه خالص على يوم مجهد اوووى*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*حاسة بشوق بقلبي​*


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبسوط برجوعك
احساسى بفرح
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسة بغيرة جامدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسس بتغييييييير جامد 
اشكرك يا يسوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

المهم يكيرو عيونك صحيت علشان فيه هنا بوتجازات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*مضايقة بس مش اوي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

نفسى حزينة قوى​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 أكتوبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سعيـد ​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*مخنوقة كثير *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*زعلانة علشان مش شرحت النهاردة [​/b]*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى تعب
ربنا موجود
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> احساس حلوووووووووووو كتييييييير
> مبسووووووووطة كتير كتيرررررررررر
> ياالله مبارح صرت خالة لاحلى بنوتة بالعالم من كترة الفرحة بكيت..ربي يحيمها
> فرحتي مش واسعتني



مبروك يا اروجة المسيح يحميها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

حزن شديييد 
​


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ya2sss*

​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرهقة*​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

فرحان جدا" و مبسوط 
 بجد حاسس بفرح داخلي و مطمئن جدا" ​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *مرهقة*​



خدي اجازه بكره و ارتاحي​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ياريت اخذ اجزة مديري مسافر*​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *ياريت اخذ اجزة مديري مسافر*​



اجازه مرضيه من اي مركز صحي​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ما انا صلا مريضة ومجازة الي فترة كنت*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

تعبانة 
​


----------



## totty (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كنت مبسوطه واتضايقت فجأه*​


----------



## النور الجديد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعبانة ومرهقة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشى الحال نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## لوزه (28 أكتوبر 2009)

أمل فى تغيير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كل ما اقرب تبعد اكتر ربنا موجود​*


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*فشل ديما بالتفاهم*​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ما تغير شيء عن البارحه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرحانة نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فرحانة نشكر ربنا​*



انشاء الله على طول يا راجعه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> انشاء الله على طول يا راجعه​


*مرسي خالص يا نعمة اللة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2009)

_*متفاااااااااااااائل    مش عارف ليه ؟*_​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسة براحة بالرغم من المشاكل


----------



## totty (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبسوطه + قلقانه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2009)

احساس غريب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش عارفة اوصفه غامض عليا الاحساس الى حساه 

ربنا موجود​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

واثقه في عمل ايديك يا يسوع​


----------



## رحيق (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مخنوقه جدااا*

انااا مضايقه اوي


وعوزه  ابكي بجد

عوزه ابكي

بس مش قادره خالص

نفسي


بكي​


----------



## النور الجديد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رحيق حبيبتي ما تبكي وصلي وقولي يارب انا بنتك وبين ايديك انت قويني وكون معي ودلني اعمل كل شيء صالح وساعدني وشيلني من حزني*

*بحبك يارب *​


----------



## just member (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*فينى حزن مالى قلبى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*حاسه بضيااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش قادرة اجفف دموع  عنيا ولا دموع قلبى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسه بايديك يا يسوع
بتعمل فيا أحبك يا قوتي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

احساسى وانا معاكم بالفرح والسعاده لكن بعيد عنكم ومع نفسى بالتعب والخوف والقلق و----------- وكل حاجه تضايق


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

احساس الفرح بدأ يضيع من تانى ​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*احساس يفوق الخيال وانا معكم في بيتي الثاني*​


----------



## totty (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*زهقاااااانه وعايزه اغير مووووووووودى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ماليش غيرك يا يسوع
وحدك تسمح الدموع​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*احساسى بهدوء
بدى اصفى ذهنى
*​


----------



## جارجيوس (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فرحان جدا""​


----------



## rana1981 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرتاحة بس انشالله يكمل نهاري كله هيك*​


----------



## جارجيوس (31 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *مرتاحة بس انشالله يكمل نهاري كله هيك*​



يا رب تبقي مرتاحه و مبسوطه على طول يا رنا​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*فرحانه بيكم يا اخواني في بيتي الثاني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جوايا شعور غريب جدا​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*حب كبير*​


----------



## tena.barbie (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاعر مختلطة ولكن يعمها الحزن والاحباط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مخنوقة اوى وعايزة اعيط 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

حاسه بوحده رغم كل اللي حواليا​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بقى كدة يقلبى تحسى بوحدة وانا جنبك 

بحبك يابت 



فرحة مالى قلبى بحسد نفسى عليها ​*


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*هدوء بعض الشيئ*​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

تعبان كتييييييررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاره​


----------



## النور الجديد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش عارفة اعمل ايش ملخبطة كثير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_*راح  التفائل*_​


----------



## JOJE (1 نوفمبر 2009)

زهقانه اااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ضاع الامل​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*كله راح  *​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت من القلق ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشوشه كثير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

خايفه جدا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

صاحيه مخنوقه جدا انهارده
ربنا يستر​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا نفس الشعر يا نفين مخنوقة كثير اليوم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

معلش يا قمر اكيد شويه وهنبقي كويسين
ربنا مش هاسيبنا كدا
وعده لينا يرفع عنا احمالنا دايما اول ما نرميه عليه
​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكيد ربنا معانا وماراح ينسانه وراح يريح قلبنا من الداخل*

*ماشي معانا وما بينسانا مالك قلبي وكل كياني من غيرك يسمع لصلاتي من غيرك يا حبيبي يسوع*​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهقت من الروتين بتاع كل يوم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كل حاجه حلوة بتروح من بين ايديا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عارفه انك حاسس بيا
بس انا تعبت 
ومش قادره اتحمل ارجوك ساعدني​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_*حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب *_
_*لا اعرف متى ينتهى*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_حزينة قوى قوى​_


----------



## just member (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*احساس بالتعب*​


----------



## toty sefo (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتاج لايدك تداوينى مشتاق لحبك يروينى *


----------



## جارجيوس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## النور الجديد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*قهر وحزن كبير*​


----------



## رحيق (4 نوفمبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *قهر وحزن كبير*​



ليه خير ياقمر

كن جميلا ترى الكون جميلا​


----------



## totty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلقانه اووووى*​


----------



## رحيق (4 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *قلقانه اووووى*​



ياخبر  قلقانه ليه

مرسي على الكتب شكسبير


بجد مرسي​


----------



## totty (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش عارفه يا رحيق مصابه بحاله من القلق الفظييييييييييع

يلا اكيد فتره وهتعدى

وانا مبسوطه اوووى ان الكتب دى عجبتك يا قمر*​


----------



## رحيق (4 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *مش عارفه يا رحيق مصابه بحاله من القلق الفظييييييييييع
> 
> يلا اكيد فتره وهتعدى
> 
> وانا مبسوطه اوووى ان الكتب دى عجبتك يا قمر*​



انا  عارفه الشعور ده كويس ومريت فيه 

فتره مش قصيره

بس  لما عملت تفريغ نفسي


وفي ناس ساعدوني

اانا سعيدة بجد


انتي  بحاجه  لانسان تتكلمي معه

او  الحب

ده العلاج

الجميل

لي بزول كل شعور من القلق والخوف

والكتب  جميل جدا

وانا بحمل فيها ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 نوفمبر 2009)

انا تعبانة اوي وحاسة اني لوحدي وتايهة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مخنوقه قوووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

_*اول عيد حب مع وبدون الحبيب*_
_*بماذا   تشعر ؟*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

صداع هيموتني​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## النور الجديد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*قهر كبيررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## رحيق (5 نوفمبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *قهر كبيررررررررررررررر*​



ياااااااااااه

قولي   بس

يالله




نور انتي فينك ليه مش بشوفك خالص​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الغربــــه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوك ارحمني يارب​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

_*واثق فيك تمد ايدك​*_


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*فينى خوف كبييير يملا قلبى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 نوفمبر 2009)

تعبانة كتير ورجلي بتوجعني

 :36_1_38:​


----------



## totty (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*يارب عديها على خيييييير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك ربي الحنون​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايسوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

عصبية رهييييييييبة بجد 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

_*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووق*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

_*مخنووووووووووووووق*_​


----------



## totty (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتجاالك يارب*​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزن كبيرررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مبسووووووووطة كتير لانو  بنت اختي عندنا


----------



## totty (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*فرحانه اووووووووووى

اشكرك يارب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

قلق وخوف وصداع هيموتني
ارجوك يارب ارحمني​


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*يــــــــــــأس*​


----------



## maro sweety (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مش عارف بظبط
بس يعنى ماشى الحال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الحزن مالى قلبى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حالة حزن غريبة جوايا من غير سبب ​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

حاسة ان في حد من اصحابي متضايق وقلبي مقبوض

ربنا يستر​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

_*كله  راح *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*فرحانة وقلبى طاير من الفرحة ​*


----------



## totty (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*بحبك اوووى يارب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الحزن مالى قلبى​​​


_ وهل    سيترك الاخ  اخته وهى   حزينة   من غير ما يحزن_
_حزين على حزنيك_
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب مد ايديك
احنا كلنا محتاجينك
مالنا يا يسوع غيرك
نصرخ ليه وقت ضيقنا​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *فرحانه اووووووووووى
> 
> اشكرك يارب*​



يا رب دائما"


فرح داخلي​


----------



## maro sweety (8 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح بس نص نص


----------



## youhnna (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلق ربنا يستر*


----------



## totty (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*يوم جمـــــــــــيل*​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*حاسس بضيق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

_*تعباااان   اوى *_​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكيد مبسوطه لاني معاكم ووسطيكم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تعبانه جدا دلوقت​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 نوفمبر 2009)

فى حالة زهول


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعبانة خالص ​*


----------



## zezza (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*احساس بالفشل 
شعور وحش جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

حزن كأبة خنقة​


----------



## totty (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*اللى بعمله ده صح ولا غلط*​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهــق*​


----------



## monakhos_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إنه من احسانات الرب اننا لم نفنا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فرحان برجوعى لللمنتدى
صلولى كتير


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

حاسة اني محتاجة اهدي واصفي دماغي خالص

محتاجة اسمع موسيقي​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## maro sweety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

خير ان شاء ااالله


----------



## النور الجديد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزن كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

*جرح اكبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

قلق وخوف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

خايفة جداااااا
ارجوك يارب مد ايدك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*يايسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوع محتاجينلك اوى ​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزه انام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2009)

متفائله​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

خوف بالم شديد​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلقانه شوى​*


----------



## just member (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*فينى تعب كبير*​


----------



## totty (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا مبالاه*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*فرحانه كثير*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مرهقة جدااااااا


----------



## just member (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*بدى اصرخ من اعماقى يارب*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلبى واجعنى اوى​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مخنوقة وحزينة جدا


----------



## جارجيوس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بدأت ارتاح نفسيا كتييييييير نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزة انااااااااااااااااااااااااام ومكسلة اقوم​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلبي مقهور كثير مش عارفه شو الي بصير من حولي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه جدااااااا
كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


----------



## vetaa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*حاسه بحب ربنا قوووووى*​


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مبسوطة بس خايفة


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا انهادره احسن بكتير​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 نوفمبر 2009)

قلقانة


----------



## max mike (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*متفائل*


----------



## maro sweety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا ع كل حال


----------



## جارجيوس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاره​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلق وخوف كبير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مبسوطة اوى انهاردة 
اشكرك يارب
​


----------



## totty (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*وحيده*​


----------



## رحيق (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخر  كائبه ولا  كده


:11azy::11azy::11azy:

بدرس ماده اسمها  علم النفس التربوي

:11azy::11azy:

طالعت روحي لحد دلوقتي

لامتحان يوم السبت

دراسه  وقلق وخوف ورعب

:11azy::11azy:


حتى  نسيت اسرح شعري
:hlp::hlp:


اول مره اعملها

:11azy:


الحاله عندي  قريبه على الجنان خالص

حد يجبلي كاز اولع في نفسي

:11azy:​​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

_*حياه   مش  تتعاش*_
_*للموت فقط*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 نوفمبر 2009)

احساسى مشوش​


----------



## just member (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*لسة صاحى هلا
حاسس خمول
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عندي احساس اني مبسوطة​ 
رغم ان مفيش حاجة اصلا تبسطني​ 
سبحان الله ربنا يستر ومش يكون بداية جنان​


----------



## رحيق (13 نوفمبر 2009)

صحيه دقلوقتي

وعندي يوم طويل وممل جدا

درسه  

وخايبه من الامتحان بتاع  يوم السبت ركبي سايبه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2009)

حزينه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*نفسى اصرخ وااااااااااااااااااااااااابكى ولا احد يحس بيا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_حزن  كبير بسبب _
_الفراق_​


----------



## totty (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش عارفه انا مبسوطه ولا مش مبسوطه


طب انا صح ولا غلط

الله اعلم*​


----------



## +نشأت+ (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*قلقان على نتيجة مبارة مصر والجزائر*
*يارب نكسب 3 - 0 ونوصل كأس العالم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2009)

نفسي ابكي قوي بس مش قادره​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعبااااان *​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مقهورة كثيرررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *وحيده*​



نحن اخوتك

فرح داخلي​


----------



## totty (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا حاسه بكده جدا يا نعمة الله

مبسوطه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش قادرة اوقف دموع عنيا 

بس بشكر ربنا انى مسكتها وانا فى الفصل قدام العيال ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

قلقانة اوي ربنا يعدي اليوم ده علي خير​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*مـــــــلل*​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*خوف من المستقبل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشوشة​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*تفكير كثير وقلق*​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 نوفمبر 2009)

حاسس بفرح داخلي كبيرررررر​


----------



## max mike (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*امين نشكرك يارب في كل ساعة وفي كل وقت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

_*خوف  من هم كبير جاى *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*ضيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*حيرةةةةةةةةةةة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مبسوطة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ربنا يستر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

_حاسس  بخوف  _​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*قهر كبيررررررررررررر*​


----------



## رحيق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

حزينة جداا


ومضايقه اوي

لاني مظره  اسافر 6 شهور

ابعد عن اهلي

واحبابي
وباعد عنكم


بعد العيد

:11azy::11azy:


مش  عوزه  

بس

مجبوره  جدا


اعيش مع ناس اغراب 

6 شهور​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مخنوقة
زهقانة
مش طايقة نفسى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

تعبااااااانة ومرهقة جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## just member (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*فينى ضيق من كل الامور حولى*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة كثيرررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## youhnna (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يسترها مع عبيده
تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم​*


----------



## رحيق (19 نوفمبر 2009)

حزينه جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_*حززززززززززززززززززززين   اوى  *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حززززززززززززززززززززين اوى *_​


 

مالك يا جون ؟​


----------



## ICE IDG (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*حسة بشوق كبيير*​


----------



## youhnna (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتاج لرحمتك يارب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا حاسة انى مبسوطة
​


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا مبالاة لكل امورى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مخنوقه وقلقانه قوووووووووووووي​


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*زعلان على مصر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

فى حاجة مضطرة اعملها بس للاسف هتزعل ناس منى 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

زعلانة جدا جدا:t7:​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا دلوقتي دمي بيغلي على اللي حصل للمصريين فالخرطوم

وبذات بعد حرق الكتاب المقدس


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2009)

احساس سيء لابعد الحدود 

قبل قليل سقطت على الارض و تهشمت اسناني ​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> احساس سيء لابعد الحدود ​
> 
> 
> قبل قليل سقطت على الارض و تهشمت اسناني ​


 

سلامتك يا نعمة الله

الحمد لله انها جات علي قد كده

ربنا يشفيك ويحميك​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا حزينة جدا للي حصل للمنتخب المصري*

*والف سلامة عليك يا نعمة الله وربنا يشفيك*​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

احساس سيء لابعد الحدود ​


قبل قليل سقطت على الارض و تهشمت اسناني ​ 



الف سلامه عليكي يا نعمة الله


أنا نفسي أروح بيتنا



​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مش مبسوطة انهاردة 
​


----------



## naro_lovely (21 نوفمبر 2009)

* زهقانة وحاسة    انى ورايا هم كبير*​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف حمدلله على سلامت نعمة الله *
*يا شباب انا هلا سالت عنه وهو بخير نشكر الرب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نص نص ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 نوفمبر 2009)

كرهت الحياة​


----------



## رحيق (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الدنيا حلووه

وجنيتني

بتديني من غير حساب

بتحبني جدا​​


----------



## totty (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*مـــــــــبسوطه 

اشكر الله*​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزن داخلي كبير*​


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> سلامتك يا نعمة الله
> 
> الحمد لله انها جات علي قد كده
> 
> ربنا يشفيك ويحميك​





النور الجديد قال:


> *انا حزينة جدا للي حصل للمنتخب المصري*
> 
> *والف سلامة عليك يا نعمة الله وربنا يشفيك*​





ميرو جوجو قال:


> احساس سيء لابعد الحدود ​
> 
> 
> قبل قليل سقطت على الارض و تهشمت اسناني ​
> ...





النور الجديد قال:


> *الف حمدلله على سلامت نعمة الله *
> *يا شباب انا هلا سالت عنه وهو بخير نشكر الرب*​



كل الشكر لكم يا اخوتي
الشكر لله انا اليوم احسن​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

واثقه في عملك يارب
وانك بتختار الصالح دايما لينا​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

_حززززين جدا _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2009)

حاجة صعبة لما اكون مضطرة اضحك مع الناس وجوايا قلق كبييييييير وخوف
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> كرهت الحياة​


_* وانا   كماااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## totty (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*مسلماله حياتى*​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*خايف جدا
حاسس بلقاء صعب
*​


----------



## kok8 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

دلوقتى حالا جعااااااااااانة

هروح افطر واجى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا مخنوقة كثيرررررررررررر*​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

فرحان فرح لا يوصف​


----------



## totty (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مستنيه الفررج*​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزن كبير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مش مبسوطة خااااااااااالص 
بس نشكر ربنا
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين يا اجمد اعضاء فى احلى منتدى ​


----------



## totty (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*وانتى طيبه يا بنوته

مش عارفه ابتدى منين*​


----------



## just member (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*صعبانة عليا نفسى اكتير
*​


----------



## max mike (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا*


----------



## zezza (25 نوفمبر 2009)

نفسى فى بداية جديدة احسن​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*احساس جميل *
*نشكر الرب تمام *​


----------



## rana1981 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

قلقانة


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرتاح نفسيا*


----------



## totty (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا كمان مبسوطه
اول مره احس انى عملت حاجه مفيده*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكر ربنا​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*بخير نشكر الرب*​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*عايزه آخد قرار صعب وحيرانه*​


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2009)

_*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*_


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*مو حاسة بشي :t9:*​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2009)

فينى تعب هلا


----------



## رحيق (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شعور حلوو جداا
النهارده العيد
وجميل جدا​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

أشعر بغصة فى الصدر
من اخ كان اخ وتاة مع الزمن
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

_*احزان    ثم احزان   *_
_*متى تنتهى  لا اعرف*_​


----------



## النور الجديد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*فرح كبير وحيره بنفس الوقت*​


----------



## tenaaaa (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ظلم شديد


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزين اكتييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا
ونفسيتى اكتير صعبة
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *حزين اكتييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا*
> 
> *ونفسيتى اكتير صعبة*​


 
الف سلامة عليك يا جوجو 
مالك ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2009)

تعباااااااااانة
​


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا جوجو
> مالك ؟​


*اشكر محبتك وسؤالك اختى العزيزة
لكنة موضوع اكتير محزن قلبى 
ارجو من الرب يسوع انة  ينتهى على خير
ارجوك يارب تنهية على خير....*​


+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعباااااااااانة
> ​



*الف سلامة الك يا بنت العدرا
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *اشكر محبتك وسؤالك اختى العزيزة*
> 
> *لكنة موضوع اكتير محزن قلبى *
> *ارجو من الرب يسوع انة ينتهى على خير*
> *ارجوك يارب تنهية على خير....*​




سلامتك من الحزن يا جوجو
باذن الله كل شئ هينتهي علي خير
انا واثقة من ربنا ان عمره ما هيأذي ابنه ابدا
واكيد هو بيختارلك اللي فيه الخير
اهم حاجة بلاش تسلم قلبك للحزن لانه هيتملكه علي طول
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويريح ليك بالك​


----------



## max mike (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*


----------



## النور الجديد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعبانه من كل حاجه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## just member (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مازال الامر مستمرا
سأظل حزينا الى ان ينتهى
​*


----------



## max mike (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*_


----------



## totty (29 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *مازال الامر مستمرا
> سأظل حزينا الى ان ينتهى
> ​*





*بأذن الرب يسوع وحده هينتهى قريب اووووووووووى
وهتفرح
وهتفرحنا معاااااااااااااااااااك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_*الحال  هكذا مع الجميع  *_
_*احزااااااااااااااااااااان  ثم احزاااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

سعادتى اليوم تفوق كل الحدود
وحقا دم المسيح الذى يجرى فى عروقنا 
لم يسفك هباءا​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

سعادتى اليوم تفوق كل الحدود
وحقا دم المسيح الذى يجرى فى عروقنا 
لم يسفك هباءا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 نوفمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> سعادتى اليوم تفوق كل الحدود
> وحقا دم المسيح الذى يجرى فى عروقنا
> لم يسفك هباءا​



الحمد لله الله يكتر احزانك اخى 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حاسة بحزن كبير مع فرح 
مش عارفة ازاى


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا *


----------



## النور الجديد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*حزن كبير وقهر من الدنيا كلها*​


----------



## رحيق (30 نوفمبر 2009)

احساسي هنا في الوحده في المنتدي ده
محدش بكلمني


حسه نفسي


وحيده خالص​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

رحيق قال:


> احساسي هنا في الوحده في المنتدي ده
> 
> محدش بكلمني​
> 
> ...


_*لا انتى مش لواحديك وانتى عارفة  ان كل المنتدى بيحترميك  وبيحبيك *_
_*صح  انتى اخت غالية  رحيق  *_
_*ربنا معاكى*_​


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ليه اغلب الاعضاء بيكون ردهم حزن وزعل

انا كنت زيكم دايما حزن وزعل لبعض اسباب لكن فى النهاية اكتشفت ان مفيش حاجة تستحق الواحد يزعل عليها


لان حياتنا كلها ملك ربنا وان حصلتلك حاجة تحزن اكيد من تدبير ربنا وبيختبرك وهو عارف الصالح لكل واحد فينا 

والمر الذى يختاره لنا افضل من الشهد الذى نختاره لانفسنا

اتمنى مشوفش حد حزين تانى وسيبوها على ربنا​*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

قرفان 
بعد اجازه طويله ارجعنا الى قرف الشغل​


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## النور الجديد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر الرب على كل شيء *
*احساس جميل ويوم جديد مع الرب يسوع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 ديسمبر 2009)

_*احـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسن   بكتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر*_
_*نشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر  ربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنـا*_​


----------



## رحيق (1 ديسمبر 2009)

طلعانه روحي

ومتالمه جامد

والكل شمتان فيه

ومحبوسه في غرفتي

شعوري  

وحده

موت

قلق

عذاب​​


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2009)

نفسى قلبى يفرح و اتوفق فى موضوع بكرة 
صلولى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

زعلانة
​


----------



## totty (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلقاااااااانه*​


----------



## just member (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*صعبانة عليا نفسى جداا*​


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمدلله شعور جميل*


----------



## tenaaaa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عارفة
مخنوقة مش قاردة اتكلم
في حاجه مخلبطة​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرح داخلي كبير*​


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكر الله*


----------



## raffy (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حاسة بقلق​


----------



## ميرو جوجو (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا فالشغل ونفسي أخلص اللي ورايا مستعجلة أوي*


----------



## semosemo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*تشتت جامد*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فرح كبير


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مبسوطه وخايفه​


----------



## رحيق (2 ديسمبر 2009)

متهوره الاقصى الحدود[
ونفسي اوقف التهور ده/size]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووطه جداااااااااااا 
كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


----------



## رحيق (2 ديسمبر 2009)

حساسي لان زعل وبكااء

بعد منظر على الجزيزره  يهودي بدهس فلسطيني ده ضلم​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

قلقانة على واحدة غالية اووووووووووووووووووووووووى عندى 
​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكر ربنا على كل شئ*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*خايفة ​*


----------



## blackguitar (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*احساس غريب فعلا *
*وحاجات غريبه برده*
*للاسف اصبح العادى احساس*
*القلق*
*الزهق *
*الملل*
*وخلافه*


*وصعب احساس الفرحه والشكر والحب وخلافه*


*انا شخصيا عندى احساس الملل والوحدة *
*لكن فنفس الوقت عندى احساس الفرحه لما وصل له هذا المنتدى الرائع بجد مستوى جميل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

فى قلق واضطراب من اية مش عارفة ؟!​


----------



## just member (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*فينى تعب كبير...*​


----------



## tenaaaa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

زعلانة من حد بعزة اوي​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

انكسار​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط*_​


----------



## totty (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليه جوايا خوووف*​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*توتر كبير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لاول مره من فتره كبيره جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
انام 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

_*وتستمر الاحزان *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مخنوق ومتضايق ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مخنوقة جدا ونفسي ارتاح بقي
زهقت ومليت من الحزن​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

زهقانة ومخنوقة


----------



## max mike (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه ياشباب كله مخنوق ومتضايق


ربنا يفرحكم 

انا احساسى زى كل يوم

اشكر الله​*


----------



## youhnna (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاج صلواتكم جدا جدا​*


----------



## max mike (4 ديسمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *محتاج صلواتكم جدا جدا​*




*صلوات العدرا والقديسين*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مضايقة جدا جدا 
صلولى كتييير​


----------



## النور الجديد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة كثير*​


----------



## just member (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*فينى احساس هيك صعب*​


----------



## رحيق (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه كلنا بنسجل احساسنا لما نكون مضايقين

عرفت دلوقتي لما اكون زعلانه اكون اصلا على النت


انا مش بس مضايقه 

انااااا






اخر كائبه النهارده​


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*عندى سعادة بس مصحوبة بشوية حزن​*


----------



## totty (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوه ومبسوطه*​


----------



## just member (5 ديسمبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *حلوه ومبسوطه*​


*ربنا يديم سعادتك اختى العزيزة

*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمدلله كويسة​


----------



## totty (6 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *ربنا يديم سعادتك اختى العزيزة
> 
> *​




*مـــــــــــــيرسى يا جوجو
يارب كلنا نبقى دايما مبسوطين*​


----------



## النور الجديد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*شعور غريب*​


----------



## max mike (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمدلله النهاردة مبسوووووووووط​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تعبانة اوى


----------



## جارجيوس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حاسس باكتئاب رهيب​


----------



## maro sweety (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كل خير انشاء الله


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مخنوووووووووق اوى*_​


----------



## zezza (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا فرحانة 
ربنا يديمها نعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## asmicheal (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حاسة بظلم      فظيع 
واحساس بالمهانة اول مرة اذوقة  فى النت كلة 
كمان حاسة انى لوحدى ما لياش غير ربنا 

رايت يا رب ظلمى اقم  دعواى


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> حاسة بظلم فظيع
> واحساس بالمهانة اول مرة اذوقة فى النت كلة
> كمان حاسة انى لوحدى ما لياش غير ربنا
> 
> رايت يا رب ظلمى اقم دعواى


 


طبعا مفيش احلي من يسوع يكون معاكي
بس ليه كل دا
وظلم ومهانه ايه اللي علي النت كله دل
روقي كدا ومتخليش اي حاجه تأثر فيكي
واحنا هنا كلنا اخواتك ودايما معاكي

ياريت تطمنني عليكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي قلق وصداع
هههههههههههه​


----------



## رحيق (6 ديسمبر 2009)

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا .....ومالزماننا عيب سوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ..... ولو نطق الزمان لنا لهجانا 
فدنيانا التصنع والترائي ......... ونحن نخادع من يرانا 
وليس الذئب يأكل لحم ذئب ........ ويأكل بعضنا بعض عيانا 
لبسنا للخداع مسوك ضأن ....... فويل للمغيراذا أتانا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_*انتهاء   فترة الاحزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## رحيق (6 ديسمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انتهاء   فترة الاحزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​



الحمد الله

وعقبالي يارب

وعدني يارب​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*مريضة وتعبانه كثير*​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر الله*


----------



## just member (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*لم اعد اقوى على اى شيئ*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ارهاق وتعب
​


----------



## tenaaaa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله نشكر ربنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

قلقانة كتييير​


----------



## نور حياتي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

احساسي في اللحظة هذي
شووووووووووووووق كبير جدا للصلاة في كنيسة ولبس الصليب


----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اصعب احساس انك تحس انك محتاج لحد قوي وهو مش جنبك​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر الله فى كل حال*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مخنوقة وتعبانة ​


----------



## zezza (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يوم جديد يعنى امل جديد 
ربنا يجعل اللى جاى احسن من اللى فات


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مرتاحة شوية نشكر ربنا​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*يأس تام*​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله​


----------



## gtx (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_*عايز اصرخ واقول لأ *_
_*بس عليه مش عارف*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعبانة اوى ومحتجالك جنبى ​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## just member (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*احتاج لوقفة
فقد قاربت على الانتهاء
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مجنني

بس نشكر ربنا علي كل حال​


----------



## max mike (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجوك يارب ادخل محتجالك ارجوك​*


----------



## totty (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*عايزه اسمع صوتك فى موضوع بكره يارب*​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال خيرا كان او سوءا فان المر الذى تختاره لى افضل من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ضائعة


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب الانتظار هيموتني​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*يارب ساعدني وقوني على اعدائي*​


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليس لدى ادنى رغبة بالحياة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود اترسمت على وجهى ابتسامة وسط دموع والم كثيره ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه جداااااااااا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*_
_*انا اكتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*_​


----------



## totty (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلقانه من الفتره  اللى جايه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*مريضة وتعبانه كثير*​


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر الله على كل حال


ربنا يفرح كل حزين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*مصدع ومخنوق وزهقان
بس 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تعبانة وعندى حالة ملل وزهق من كل حاجة 
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ترقبات*_


----------



## just member (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*صمت ومراقبة ما حولى
*​


----------



## totty (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أتمنى حاجه تتصلح*​


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشكرك يا ألهى على كل شئ​*


----------



## sosana (12 ديسمبر 2009)

فرحانة اوووووووووووي
ومرتاحة اوووووي
يارب بس يبقى دايما


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نفسى ارتاح


----------



## النور الجديد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعبانه قوي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر ربنا انا مبسوطة ونفسى اصالح اى حد زعلته منى طوووووووووول السنة دى 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 ديسمبر 2009)

_مبسوطة وبجد مش مصدقة ان ده حصل 

اشكرك يايسوع وواثقة فيك ​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*تمام قوي*
*بس ربنا يستر ويكمل*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا تمام اشكر ربنا​


----------



## النور الجديد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرح كبير*​


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*فى موضوع مضايقنى

بس اشكر ربنا​*


----------



## totty (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*أقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه

نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

صايرة ماعم حس بشي وصرلي فترة هيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تعبانة 
​


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة
> ​



*الف سلامة يا قمر 
الرب يزيل كل تعب منك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاج صلاة عشان رجلي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق  اوى *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2009)

محتاجة اوى اكون لوحدى فترة بس مش بعرف اعمل كده 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> محتاجة اوى اكون لوحدى فترة بس مش بعرف اعمل كده ​


 لالالا مش دة الحل يا حببتى 
كلنا بتمر علينا الفكرة دى 
ومش بتبقى حل 
ربنا يفرحك يا قمر​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاجه صلاة تقويني لاني تعبانه جداااااااااا*​


----------



## totty (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاجه اخد قرار ضد ارادتى
المعونه من عندك يا رب ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لحظات صمت ولكن بعدها ........................
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يا رب


----------



## tenaaaa (15 ديسمبر 2009)

قرفانة​


----------



## روماني زكريا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تعب 
شكرا ليكي يا ام مكاريوس​


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*متفائل بخير وواثق فى ربنا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مرتاحة الحمدلله​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*متلخبط ؟*​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة جدااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشوشة​


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشوشة جداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## just member (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعبان جدااا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

احاسيس متلغبطة كتييييييييييير جوايا 
​


----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلقان​*


----------



## totty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*عايزه اتحرك بقه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلبى واجعنى ​*


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*بضي النسيان...
*​


----------



## tenaaaa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مستغربة  الناس​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

Bad Mood​


----------



## max mike (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلقان​*


----------



## just member (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا استطيع تحمل المذيد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة كثييييييييييييرر*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بردااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان هموت من البرد 

و خيفان و قلقان جدا


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*يارب خير مالك سلامت والله يا طحبوش*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا نور بس انا ساكن
 في بولندا و عندنا صقيع و الشباك بتاع الغرفة بيدخل برد 

و الفحص قرب و انا خايف و قلقان عشان السنة صعبة


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*واو عندكم برد مو طبيعي طيب دفي حالك منيح وديربالك على صحتك وحاول لاقي حل للشباك*

*بس اكيد بولندا حلوة وانت محاليها*

*وربنا ينجحك السنه وتكون الامتحانات سهلة وتكون نتيجتك من المتفوقين يارب وتجيب اعلا المراتب وتحلينا*

*مش تاكل علينا الحلاوان*

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر انت محلاية الاردن كلو هالساع 

و الله يوفقك انت كمان و يسعدك بدي حليكي فتة مجدوس ههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الحمدلله​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*اها عنجد انا بحبها كثيرررررررررررر*

*فتة المقدوس*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

خلص لعيونك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسي الك يا طحبوش*​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا جماعة أنا حصل معي موقف هلا وخانقني كثير *

*وعم ببكي لاني انظلمت وانا ما عملت شيء والناس ظلمتني صدقا نفسي اموت الدنيا كلها ضدي*
*ليه بس كيدا ما بعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

سلامتك شو في ؟


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا انظلمت من شخص حقير جدا وبحلف بالقران انه انا سبيت عليه كلام سيء وانا ما صدر مني أي شيء من هذا النوع والكل مصدقة *
*شو أعمل ؟؟؟*
*وحلفت على انجيل وما حد صدقني؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يساعدك و ربنا ما بينسى حدا لا تزعلي و لا تنهمي 

ربنا موجود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *انا انظلمت من شخص حقير جدا وبحلف بالقران انه انا سبيت عليه كلام سيء وانا ما صدر مني أي شيء من هذا النوع والكل مصدقة *
> *شو أعمل ؟؟؟*
> *وحلفت على انجيل وما حد صدقني؟؟؟؟*​


حبيبة قلبى اسمحيلى اقولك حاجة 

"ظلم *اما* *هو* فتذلل ولم *يفتح* *فاه* *كشاه* تساق *الي* *الذبح* وكنعجه صامته *امام* جازيها *فلم* *يفتح* *فاه"

متزعليييييييييييش اذا كان حبيبنا الغالى اتظلم هو بس اللى قادر ياخد حقك متخافيش عمرك ما هتفضلى مظلومة 
وافضلى قولى حاجة واحدة بس 


"رأيت يارب ظلمى ،أقم دعواى" (مراثى ارميا 3: 59 )
ووعده صادق وامين
"من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى"

واسفة لو طولت عليكى ربنا معاكى وينصفك
*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حلو هالحكي بنت العدرا الله يوفقك نطقتي فأجدتي


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد شكرا الك عنجد كلامك فرحني وخلاني ابكي لانه الرب دائما معا وهو عارف كل شيء*

*صديقي طحبوش شكرا لمشاعرك وكلام الجميل*​


----------



## طحبوش (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لا شكر على واجب كل بمصاري بكرا ببعتلك الحساب هههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أنا جاهزة بلي بتامر فيه*

*ميرسي الك كلك ذوق*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

زعلانة اووووووووووى من نفسى 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ماليش غيرك​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربي انت قوتي ساعدني اتخطى هذه الازمة وانصرني على اعدائي*​


----------



## tenaaaa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مخنوووقة


----------



## johna&jesus (20 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط   اووووووووووووووى *_
_*شوفت ام النوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*_


----------



## النور الجديد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومش عارفة اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## max mike (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فرحان و مبسوط كتيررررررررررررررر لاني عدت الكم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*اصعب احساس لما تحس انك ارخص حاجة عند اغلى الناس ليك 

ربنا يسعدك ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخنوقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ونفسي اغير حياتي كلها*​


----------



## Critic (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*مظلوم......*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لا امــــــــــــل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عارفة مفيش احساس عارفة اوصله
​


----------



## just member (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*احساس مغلط وكلة عيوب*​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مقهوره جداااااااااااااااااااااااا ومظلومه أعمل ايهبس يا ربي ؟؟؟؟؟*

*ما حدش مصدقني*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا معاكي يا نور 

انا لسا هلق فقت عم استوعب الوضع لسا


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسيطة يا حطبوش عادي صديقي ما في مشكلة وصح النوم*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ع راسي صديقتي يصح بدنك 

انت ايمتي فقتي ؟؟؟؟ حتى مصحصحة كل هالقد


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*يسلم راسك صديقي*

*انا صحيت ساعه 7.15 صباحا عشان عندي دوام بكير*

*انا انشط منك هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نيالو ما افضى بالو انا اذا بتقوسيني ما بفيق الساعة تمانة مو سبعة ههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا كسول بتحب النوم كثير شكلك *​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه والله 

النوم و الاكل كتير بحبون لان دايما محروم منهن 

و لازم حافظ على اللياقة البدنية مشان البطولة هفففففف

بلا لياقة بلا بطيخ جاي ع بالي اكل حتى موت شبع ههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*هاي حياتك كلها نوم وأكل يا حرام حزنتني*

*ديربالك يصير عندك تخمه من كثر الاكل*

*طحبوش طفل صغير وقلبه كبير ومخه ضغير *

*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نور سوف انتقم منك ............

بعدين انا عقلي صغير انت بتحسي هيك ههههههههههه 
ليش انت بتعرفي شو يعني عقل كبير حتى عم تقيمي 
هاد عقلو كبير و هاد عقلو صغير هههههههههه 

مو ناقص غير المسحراتي يحكي عن الازعاج ههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا طحبوش يا مزعج ما بتخلي بنات الحاره يلعبوا*
* دائما بتخرب كل اللعب الي في الحاره *

*طحبوش شقي جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

النور ...................................................
بس بدي قلك شغلة 
طوبى للمضطهدين ...........
انا ملاك بالنسبة لصبايا المنتدى 
ايها الارهابيون


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا حرام حزنتني يا طحبوش*

*طحبوش مسكين كثير *​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نور هون بتسجلي احساسك مو بتوصفي العضو الي قبلك 
؟؟؟.!!!!!!!!!!!!
مغلطة بالعنوان هههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معلش يا طحبوش انت خربطتني اليوم *​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه مخربطة ههههههههههههههه 

كشفتك هههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*انت خربشتني يا طحبوش*​


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*انت خربشتني يا طحبوش

شو خربشتني ؟
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*نفسى احس بالامان فى بداية السنة الجديدة ​*


----------



## طحبوش (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله يارب بتتحقق امنيتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش فايدة​


----------



## max mike (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

حاسس بفرحه كبير جيالي​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعبانه كثير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بقيت بتعصب بسرعة واكتر من الاول 
​


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

النور الجديد قال:


> *تعبانه كثير*​




سلامتك و ديري بالك ع حالك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرسية ياطحبوش لدعوتك​*


----------



## tenaaaa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مخنووووووووووووووقة


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بقيت بتعصب بسرعة واكتر من الاول
> ​



اكيد في سبب دوري ع السبب في مشكلة في قلق 
و خدي نفس عميق قبل ما تقومي باي حركة


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مرسية ياطحبوش لدعوتك​*


واجبنا احنا اخوة ولو كنت مكاني انا متأكد انك كنت هتعملي نفس الموضوع


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووقة



لييييييييييييييييييييه ربنا معاك


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

انا فرحان ان بكرا العيد بس وحيد و محدش قلي كل سنة و انت طيب و سلم عليا ايد بايد و خدني في الاحضان يعني شعور في الوحدة كده بس مش زعلان ع الاقل ربنا اعطاني مكان دافي و اكل و حاجة اتسلى فيها غيري بقضي الميلاد في البرد مش زعلان على نفسي لاني زعلي على الناس دي نساني زعلي


----------



## raffy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لا انا هقولك كل سنة وانت طيب وعلى العموم متزعلش
 كلامك اثر فيا لكن قد اية انت رقيق يا طحبوش

انا احساسى دلوقتى 
زعلانة


----------



## طحبوش (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكي و انت بالف خير و ينعاد عليك بالخير و المحبة و السلام .........................
و انا مش زعلان و انت بلاش تزعلي


----------



## raffy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه ماشى يا طحبوش 
اهو انا دلوقتى فرحانة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مش راضية عن نفسى 
​


----------



## raffy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ازيك يا بنوتة انتى واحشانى جدا انا اعرفك من منتدى تانى بس يمكن انتى متعرفنيش 
على العمو ربنا معاكى 

انا احساسى دلوقتى سعيدة


----------



## max mike (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*عادى مفيش جديد​*


----------



## raffy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

انا احساسى دلوقتى قلقانة


----------



## النور الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*فرح كبير بولادة المسيح وبالعيد المجيد*

*وكل عام وامتنا بالف خير*​


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مابعرفش ليش حاسس النور عك تلقي خطاب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


النور الجديد قال:


> *فرح كبير بولادة المسيح وبالعيد المجيد*
> 
> *وكل عام وامتنا بالف خير*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*شو هذا كلامك مسخره طحبوش علي؟؟؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

لا لا لا لا ما بسترجي اتمسخر بعدين ما عاش الي يتمسخر عليكي 
بس مش عارف امتنا مش قادر امسك نفسي هههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
هههه 
بس والله ما بتمسخر بس الكلمة امتنا هههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*على عموم شكرا الك طحبوش*

*ومافي داعي لضحك الكثير على كلمتي ماشي*

*سلام*​


----------



## طحبوش (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسف كنت عم امزح نووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر 
اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف اسف سف 
ماتزعلي ولو


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 ديسمبر 2009)

انا من احزن ابكي


----------



## محمد_1212 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شى جميل انا عن نفسى مرتاح وانا داخل المنتدى


----------



## max mike (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*حاسس احساس بقالى فترة كبيرة محستهوش

حزن وقلق وحالتى النفسية فى النازل خاااااااالص​*


----------



## just member (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*فيني تعب بعض الشيئ*​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *حاسس احساس بقالى فترة كبيرة محستهوش
> 
> حزن وقلق وحالتى النفسية فى النازل خاااااااالص​*



بعيد الشر عنك يا مايك ربنا معاك 
ميلاد مجيد


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *فيني تعب بعض الشيئ*​



سلامتك جوجو و ينعاد عليك


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

احساسي بالنعس هههههههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*قهر كبير*​


----------



## max mike (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*حالتى النفسية احسن عشان حضرت انهاردة قداس هون عليا شوية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاااااااااااااااااااااااره خالص​*


----------



## just member (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*مش مبسوط خالص*​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

سلامتكو يا جماعة ايه اليأس ده ؟؟؟؟
ربنا يطمن بالكم و قلوبكم 

انا ما عم حس شي اليوم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عارفة بس حاسة بتوهان ولغبطة جوايا 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا مريضة وتعبانه جداااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمدلله الحزن اتحول لفرح عشان راس السنة والاعياد​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

حزن وكأبة وخنقة​


----------



## alaakamel30 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل ليلة بحاول ادارى كل عيوبى
يمكن اقدر انام
بس ضميرى بيخلع كل هدومى ويعرينى
فاموت من البرد


----------



## النور الجديد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*فر ح كبير بمناسبة العام الجديد مع الرب يسوع حياة نجددها ومحبة تزيد كل يوم اكثر من اليوم الي قبله*
*وكل عام والجميع بالف خير*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله دايما بتقبي مبسوطة يا نوووووووور


----------



## النور الجديد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسي الك يا طحبوش وانت يارب ايامك كلها تكون خير وفرح ومحبة مع الرب يسوع*​


----------



## رحيق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانت حبيبي وحياتي دايما معايا
وكل سنه وكل الناس بخير

Happy New Year 
​


----------



## zezza (31 ديسمبر 2009)

متغاظة :11azy:​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2010)

_فرحااااااااااااااان   فيكى هههههههههههه_​


----------



## raffy (1 يناير 2010)

مش راضية عن نفسى ومخنوقة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2010)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## ارتواء (1 يناير 2010)

احساس غريب 
!!


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2010)

*مو مرتاح نفسيا
فيني تعب رهيب
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2010)

نشكر ربنا الحمدلله​


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2010)

*اشكر الله سلام وهدوء وراحة نفسية​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*انا فرحانه كثير لاني اصبحت عضوه مباركة*

*باركولي يا أهلي ويا اصحابي اليوم *​


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووك 

انا ما بعرف بس مارح قول احساسي لان مو حلو عيييييييييب


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك يا رب طحبوش *

*بس شو هو إحساسك احكي بصراحه ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## باسم من ليبيا (2 يناير 2010)

دلوقتي  تعب


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ربنا يريحك يا باسم 

بصراحة يا نور الشعور عييييييييييب لانو بدي حاربو انا غيران من شخص و غيرة من النوع الي مش كويس


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*والله انت غيران عشان انا صرت عضوه مبارك*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا داه مش كلام بصراحه؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه يخرب بيتك 
غيران من شخص في حياتي مش من العضوية المباركة ههههههههههههههههههه
بس الشعور مرافقني بقالو فترة و لازم بقا شيلو عيييييييييييييييييييييييييب لانو


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*انت شو شربان اليوم انا مو فاهمه عليك بالمره اشرحلي ممكن؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

بقلك انا غيران من شخص في حياتي مش منك 

غيران من صديقي لانو حقق كل الي اتمناه هي السنة و مبسوك و انا لسا ما حققت شي او حتى بداية شي 

عرفتي ..............


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2010)

*هدي يا نور
الحكاية مو مستهلة كل هاد
قريب هو كمان بياخد العضوية المباركة
ربنا يستخدمكم لأجل مجد اسمة
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*انا مو زعلانه بس كلامه فيه الغاز بس مو اكثر*
*وهلا فهمته صح *​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2010)

*حصل خير
والنية الصافية ديما للمحبة


*​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يناير 2010)

*اكيد المحبة موجوده دائما وحصل سوء تفاهم وانتهى*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2010)

*طيب نشكر ربنا
نتابع بقي الموضوع لمضمونة فقط
*​


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2010)

*أحباط وخوف من الامتحانات


صلولى​*


----------



## tenaaaa (2 يناير 2010)

مدااااايقة اووووووووووي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2010)

مستقرة نشكر ربنا​


----------



## طحبوش (2 يناير 2010)

مبسوط كتتيييييييير و مو عاطي فرحتي لحدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2010)

مبسوطة خالص الحمدلله
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2010)

مفيش حاجه فارقه معايا

​


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يناير 2010)

*فرح كبير*​


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

زعلان من شخص


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يناير 2010)

*مين مزعلك يا طحبوش*​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2010)

*مش مستقر على احساس معين​*


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

الي مزعلني شخص  بيعرف حالو .......


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يناير 2010)

*مين انا بعرفه شي*​


----------



## farou2 (3 يناير 2010)

فرحان بشكل غير اعتيادي​


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

بتعرفي ........ هون معنا بالمنتدى


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يناير 2010)

*طيب ما تزعل احنا كلنا اخوان وما حد بيزعل من الثاني واكيد سؤء تفاهم مو اكثر أخي طحبوش*​


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

اي تانكس الك نورر على محبتك 
بس مع هيك هالبني ادام قاهرني من نص قلبي هههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (3 يناير 2010)

*لا ما تنقهر ولا على بالك صلي اله عشان يعرف خطائه هيك احسن وما تحقد ولا تزعل وسامح ماشي طحبوش*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2010)

_*فرحان وحزين   !*_​


----------



## طحبوش (3 يناير 2010)

لا ما حقدت مو من طبعي الحقد بس زعلان منه


----------



## ارتواء (3 يناير 2010)

*\\
\



.. انتظـــار ..*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 يناير 2010)

*فرح داخلي كبير*​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2010)

*صعبانة عليا نفسي بجد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يناير 2010)

*فرح كبير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *صعبانة عليا نفسي بجد*​


_* ليه بس احكى معانا  وكل سنة وانت   طيب يا  طيب  *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2010)

خايفه​


----------



## tena_tntn (7 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة*


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2010)

*فرح كبييييييييير بمناسبة العيد


ولكنه قريب هيتحول لقلق كبييييييييير عشان الامتحانات​*


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2010)

*فرح كبييييييييير بمناسبة العيد


ولكنه قريب هيتحول لقلق كبييييييييير عشان الامتحانات​*


----------



## maro sweety (8 يناير 2010)

معرفش قلق ولا خوف ولا خنقة ولااية


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ليه بس احكى معانا  وكل سنة وانت   طيب يا  طيب  *_​


*اشكرك اخي الحبيب لأهتمامك فيني
ربنا يباركك
وكل سنة وانت بخير يارب
ربنا يسعد ايامك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يناير 2010)

حزن كبيييييييييير 
ارحمنا يا يسوع
​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2010)

*قلق كبييييييييير​*


----------



## raffy (9 يناير 2010)

قلق وخوف من بكرة 
ومتضايقة على اللى بيحصلنا وبابا يسوع ساكت


----------



## vetaa (9 يناير 2010)

*الم كبير
اتصرف يارب
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 يناير 2010)

*حزن كبير على الي حصل بصعيد*
*ربنا ينتقم منهم يارب*​


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2010)

*حزن كبيييير لما حدث فى نجع حمادى


وقلق كبير لان الامتحانات قربت خالص​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

*قلبى حزين وموجوووووووع على شهدائنا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2010)

حــــــــــزن​


----------



## just member (10 يناير 2010)

*فيني حزن وألم

عزى قلوب شعبك يارب المجد
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 يناير 2010)

*حزن كبير لما يحدث في مصر*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

يارب ارحمنا وعزينا احنا غنم مراعك
ارفع احزانا وقوينا وامسح دموع عينيا​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 يناير 2010)

*امين يارب *
*عنجد حاجه تحزن وتقطع القلب نفين شيء بفعل محزن*​


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2010)

*يا رب لماذا كثر اللذين يحزنونى !*
*لماذا تقف بعيدا فى وقت الشدة !*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2010)

هافضل حزينة وقلبى حزين لحد ما تاخد حقنا يارب
​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يناير 2010)

_*وانا   كمان  معاكى  *_


----------



## raffy (10 يناير 2010)

انا حزينة جدا 
مش عارفة اوصف حزنى ازاى


----------



## maro sweety (10 يناير 2010)

انا بموت يارب خد حقنا هما بيعملو فينا كدة لية يارب


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2010)

*حزين جدااااااااااااااا على شهداء نجع حمادى

ليس لنا سواك نلجأ أليه يارب​*


----------



## totty (11 يناير 2010)

*واثقه انك هتسمع وتستجيب يا الهى*​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يناير 2010)

*انا حزينه جدااااااااااااااا على شهداء نجع حمادى*
*ومدام الله معنا فمن علينا

*​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 يناير 2010)

مش حاسس بشيء​


----------



## just member (11 يناير 2010)

*فيني حزن يملا الكون كلة*​


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *فيني حزن يملا الكون كلة*​



سلامتك يا رب ربنا معاك و تحلا ايامك و يملى فرحك الكون انشاء الله 

انا بقا قلق جامد في ترقب مصير مجهول


----------



## tenaaaa (11 يناير 2010)

مخنوووقه جدااااااا


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> مخنوووقه جدااااااا


سلامتك ربنا يكون معاكي و يصبرك و يا رب تبقي سعيدة و فرحانة كمان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2010)

مقهوووورة
​


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2010)

*حزييييييييييييين وقلقاااااااان*


----------



## Critic (12 يناير 2010)

*لماذا تقف بعيدا يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا !!!!*


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يناير 2010)

*حزينة وتعبانه جداااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2010)

*حزييييييين جدااااااااا*


----------



## النور الجديد (13 يناير 2010)

*تعبانه جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

Bad Mood​


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2010)

*نشكر الله*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يناير 2010)

*مقهوره جدااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يناير 2010)

*خايفة اوى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يناير 2010)

نفسيتى سيئة جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2010)

قلقانة​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل شئ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 يناير 2010)

*نفسيتى زفت والحمد لله 
​*


----------



## Critic (15 يناير 2010)

*زهقان*
*مخنوق*


----------



## جارجيوس (16 يناير 2010)

قلق بسيط​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يناير 2010)

*خوف وقلق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2010)

_*ربنا  يستررررررررر*_​


----------



## max mike (16 يناير 2010)

*احباط*


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة جداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## youhnna (16 يناير 2010)

محتاج معونة ربنا


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يناير 2010)

*خير يا يوحنا ربنا معاك ويهدي سرك *
*في حاجه قلقتني عليك يارب خير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

واثقين فيك يا الهنا الصالح
انك هتحارب وترفعنا عنا
ما انت ابونا وقايل لينا
اللي يمسكم يمس حدقه عيني
اتصرف انت واحنا منتظرين خلاصك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_*ح-زن بعد  فرح  كبيررررررررررررر*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2010)

*لا تحسبوا رقصي بينكم طربا.. .. فالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم
سأصمت رغم أن الصمت يقتلني.. ..أضاحك الناس والأحزان تقتلني​*


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2010)

*صمت بكل حزن*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_الحزن هو اللغة الرسمية للبشر _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يناير 2010)

الحمدلله نشكر ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*الصمت  ا  صبح اللغة الرسمية للبشر *
*والحزن هو الاحساس المتوفر لدينا *​


----------



## mero_engel (17 يناير 2010)

زهقانه​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 يناير 2010)

*نشكر ربنا يا جماعة على كل حاجه*​


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2010)

*تفاؤل

اشكر الله​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2010)

تعبانة جدا ومخنوقة اوي
ليه كده يارب هو انا كنت ناقصة​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يناير 2010)

*حبك كبير وفرح كبير *
*بمانسبة عيد الغطاس وكل عام وانتم بالف خير*​


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2010)

*هلا نفسية بتتقدم للأفضل
نشكر ربنا علي كل حال
*​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2010)

*اشكر الله فى كل الاحوال​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يناير 2010)

تعبانة خالص


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يناير 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حاجه*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يناير 2010)

مضايقة شوية​


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2010)

اشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## totty (21 يناير 2010)

*سايبه فى ايدك يارب كل خطوه جايه*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2010)

*فيا اشتياق كبير*​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااااا*
*وزعلانه جدااااااا من بنت في المنتدى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااااا*
> *وزعلانه جدااااااا من بنت في المنتدى*​



*محتملين بعضكم بعضا , ومسامحين بعضكم بعض ان كان لاحد على احد شكوى . كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا ً (كولوسي 3 : 13 )*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

*استرررررررررررر يا رب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2010)

بدأت أفقد الامان
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يناير 2010)

خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2010)

*واثق فى ربنا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2010)

حيــــــــــــرانة​


----------



## totty (22 يناير 2010)

*لسه مستنياك يارب*​


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2010)

*حاسس بحب ربنا وطيبته​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2010)

*مش عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارف  اعمل ايه ؟*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2010)

حياة مشوشه جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2010)

*مخنوووووووووووق   اوى  
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2010)

احاسيس متلغبطة بس مفيهاش حاجة حلوة 
​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 يناير 2010)

*فرح داخلي كبير*​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *فرح داخلي كبير*​



انشاء الله دايما" يا النور
قلقان​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 يناير 2010)

*ليه اخي نعمة الله خير شو في *​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *ليه اخي نعمة الله خير شو في *​



الله يكون بالعون​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

*فيني ضيق بعض الشيئ*​


----------



## totty (24 يناير 2010)

*مستنيه الفرج*​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 يناير 2010)

تعبان​


----------



## rana1981 (24 يناير 2010)

*مبسوطة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2010)

_*تابع  لقسم الاحزان *_​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 يناير 2010)

*فرح داخلي كبير*​


----------



## محمد_1212 (25 يناير 2010)

احساسي يكل صراحه انى اكون كويس فى وسط نا س احبهم ويحبونى


----------



## ارتواء (25 يناير 2010)

قلق ...!!

يارب ابعد هـذا الاحساس !


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يناير 2010)

قرفانة على الاخر​


----------



## totty (26 يناير 2010)

*قلقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2010)

*مطمنه لانى فى حضن ربنا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (26 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة جدااااااااااااااااا*
*وحاسه حالي راح انفجر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2010)

تعباااانة و مرهقة عشان مش عارفة انام من امبارح
​


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2010)

*ملقى كل همى عليه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (28 يناير 2010)

*ربي انت رفيقي في معابر الحياة*​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## oesi no (29 يناير 2010)

*انا منشككككككككح





*​


----------



## tenaaaa (30 يناير 2010)

قلقانه جدا


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2010)

*واثق فيك اكتر من نفسى​*


----------



## النور الجديد (30 يناير 2010)

*قلقانه كثير*​


----------



## Fady_1 (30 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *قلقانه كثير*​


 
ما سبب هذا القلق يا ترى ؟؟؟؟

أنا بصراحه مبسوط جداً ويارب كمل فرحتنا بفوز مصر بالكأس يارب :94:


----------



## totty (30 يناير 2010)

*أنا لو عليا مفارأقش واسيب ايديك ولا افرط فيك

بحبك يا يسوع*​


----------



## النور الجديد (30 يناير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> ما سبب هذا القلق يا ترى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنا بصراحه مبسوط جداً ويارب كمل فرحتنا بفوز مصر بالكأس يارب :94:


 
*قلقي على امور كثيره معلقة وخوفي من المجهول بجد*

*وانا بتمنى الفوز والكاس للشعب المصري ويارب النصر لهما على طول*
*وربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان اخي*​


----------



## Fady_1 (30 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *قلقي على امور كثيره معلقة وخوفي من المجهول بجد*​
> 
> *وانا بتمنى الفوز والكاس للشعب المصري ويارب النصر لهما على طول*
> 
> *وربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان اخي*​


 
أنا مش عارف أقولك إيه لكن صلي للرب عشان يفرح قلبك وينور طريقك ويزول القلق ولو إحتجتى أى حاجه فكلنا هنا إخوات و لا كلمتك اللى قلتيها (( اخي )) دى مجرد كلمه بس


----------



## النور الجديد (30 يناير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> أنا مش عارف أقولك إيه لكن صلي للرب عشان يفرح قلبك وينور طريقك ويزول القلق ولو إحتجتى أى حاجه فكلنا هنا إخوات و لا كلمتك اللى قلتيها (( اخي )) دى مجرد كلمه بس


 
*أخي انا بشكرك على كلمك لي ولا بفعل انتم كلكم اخواني واخواتي وانا بحبكم جدااااااااا*
*واعتبر نفسي هنا في بيتي الثاني *
*وانا بصلي دائما *
*وعارفه انه الرب ما بتركني لوحدي*
*وبتمنى من الجميع انهم يذكروني بصلاوتهم *​


----------



## raffy (30 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يارب انك اثبتلى حبك ليا 
انا مبسوطة جداااااااااا


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2010)

تعبان كتيرررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

وحشتنا يا نعمة و ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> وحشتنا يا نعمة و ربنا يكون معاك



تسلم يا طحبوش
صدقا" انتم وحشتوووووووووني اكتر بس غيابي كان غصب عني​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

يا رب نشوفك دايما يا نعمة


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يا رب نشوفك دايما يا نعمة



حبيبي يا طحبوش​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Fady_1 (31 يناير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااا*​


 
أصلى للرب من أجل أن يخفف عنكي وعن كل محبي المسيح :94:


----------



## النور الجديد (31 يناير 2010)

*اخي بالمسيح فادي *
*مشكور جدا لصلاتك *
*وبجد انا بفرح جدا لمن اتحاور معك*
*وربنا يقبل صلاتك وصلاتنا*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

ماهلا قال:


> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله



فهمنا انك اسلمت و بعدين يعني 
انا مش عايز اتهمك انك مسلم اصلا لان ما يهمنيش 
خلاص اكتب موضوع انك اسلمت ليه تعبي المنتدى بردود بايخة 
اكتب موضوع في قسم التهنئة و نحن نعايدك مبروك عليك جهنم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يناير 2010)

*مخنوقة *​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

سلامتك سندريلا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يناير 2010)

متضايقة جداااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> سلامتك سندريلا




*ميرسى يا طحبوش*​


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2010)

*اشكر الله*


----------



## Fady_1 (1 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مخنوقة *​


 
بعد الشر عليكي الرب يزيل عنك الهم والغم


----------



## Fady_1 (1 فبراير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متضايقة جداااااااااااااااااا​


 
أزاى تتضايقى وأنتى فى حضن العدرا

الرب يخفف عنك


----------



## النور الجديد (1 فبراير 2010)

*مخنوقة وتعبانه جداااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل
محتاره ومحتاجه اخد قرار
صلوا من اجل ضعفي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 فبراير 2010)

*عادى يوم زى اللى قبله​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 فبراير 2010)

*اتا تعبانه جدا *
*ومحتاجه لصلاوتكم معي *
*وقدمت على طلب خاص للصلاة *
*بتمنى تصلوا لي *
*وتدعموني اخواني واخواتي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2010)

*مش طايقة نفسى بس​*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (2 فبراير 2010)

*اتا تعبانه جدا *

*ومحتاجه لصلاوتكم معي *
*وقدمت على طلب خاص للصلاة *
*بتمنى تصلوا لي *

*وتدعموني اخواني واخواتي*​


يارب سلام
صلوات الشهداء والقديسين تكون معاكي
متخافيش ربنا موجود
يارب تكوني دايما بخير
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

*خلصت امتحانات افرح ولالاء*​


----------



## just member (2 فبراير 2010)

*فيني تعب كبير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2010)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## النور الجديد (3 فبراير 2010)

*مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *مخنوقة جداااااااااااااااااااااا*​



*ربنا هيفرح قلبك
اتركى كل شىء بين يد المسيح
ودعى الامر لمن بيدة الامر وكونى مطمئنة جداااا جدااا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (3 فبراير 2010)

*اخي يوحنا امين يارب *
*وربنا يستجاب لصلاواتك وصلاوتي يارب*​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2010)

مصدع و مش قادر افتح عيوني​


----------



## white rose (4 فبراير 2010)

*انا قلقانة كتير كتير*


----------



## youhnna (4 فبراير 2010)

*نفسى باجازة فى مكان معزوووووووووووول*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 فبراير 2010)

زهقانة
​


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2010)

*بردااااااااااان​*


----------



## white rose (5 فبراير 2010)

*صباح جميل و نهار سعيد عالكل يا رب*


----------



## totty (5 فبراير 2010)

*بتمنى سنة متغيره*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2010)

_*مخنووووووووووووووق  اوى *_​


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2010)

احساسى باجازة رخمممممممممة جدااااااااااا
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*هتحلووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا بنوته لما تشوفينى تلاقينى وحشاكى بس هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2010)

*اشكر الله*


----------



## just member (6 فبراير 2010)

*ها اليوم بداية راحة نفسية الي حد ما*​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 فبراير 2010)

مش حاسس بشيء​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 فبراير 2010)

خايفة اوى


----------



## rana1981 (6 فبراير 2010)

*بحاجة لتغيير جذري في حياتي​*


----------



## youhnna (6 فبراير 2010)

*قليل من الملل كثير من الزهق*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هتحلووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا بنوته لما تشوفينى تلاقينى وحشاكى بس هههههههههههههههه​*


تصدقى مش هرد عليكى هنا ههههههه 
عشان نبطل كدب :11azy:

احساسى انهارده متعصبة من الصبح و ربنا يستر 
​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

عادي ....


----------



## Critic (6 فبراير 2010)

*ملل*
*ملل*
*ملل*
*ملل*
*ملل*​


----------



## youhnna (6 فبراير 2010)

*خنننننننننننننقة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

_*حزين جداااا*_​


----------



## max mike (7 فبراير 2010)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال​*


----------



## جارجيوس (7 فبراير 2010)

كمان اليوم مش حاسس بشيء​
شكلي فقدت الاحساس و الشعور​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

*مخنووووووووووووق*
*اوى* ​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

مش عاوز اذاكر


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## النور الجديد (8 فبراير 2010)

*تعبانه من كل حاجه*​


----------



## youhnna (8 فبراير 2010)

*يارب خلية يوم مبارك*


----------



## النور الجديد (8 فبراير 2010)

*امين يارب يسمع منك يا يوحنا*​


----------



## totty (8 فبراير 2010)

*شكراً شكراً شكراً يا بابا يسوع*​​


----------



## white rose (8 فبراير 2010)

*ممزوج بين القلق و الفرح و الأبتسامة*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*هدوء بشكر الرب*​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

قلق.............​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

خووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*اخي يوحنا خوف من شو *
*الرب يريح بالك ويكون معك ويهدي اعصابك*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## Fady_1 (10 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> خووووووووووووووووووف​


 
ما سبب خوفك يا يوحنا ؟؟ 
لقد قلقنا عليك


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

امين يانور صليلى


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> ما سبب خوفك يا يوحنا ؟؟
> لقد قلقنا عليك



*شكراااااا اخويا فادى
خوف عام​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يهدي بالك اخي يوحنا *
*ويكون معك يارب*
*فان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

اميييييييييين يارب 
شكرااااااااااا نور​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*احنا اخوان ومافي داعي للشكر*
* بين الاخوان*
*وانا جاهزه اسمعك *
*باي وقت اخي *
*واذا بتحب تفضفض *
*انا بسمع وبساعدك *
*في الي بقدر عليه*​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااا نور
على مشاعرك الطيبة
تكفينى هذة المشاعر وصلواتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*اخي يوحنا ربنا يفرح الجميع *
*نحن في الخدمه 24/24 ساعه*
*هههههههه*
*ويدخل الفرحه والبهجه لقلوب الناس كلها*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

تسلملى ياسهران على طول
بس
بس
سهران طوالى ليه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا دي خدمه 24/24 ساعه بس ليك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه رائيك عشان ما تحس بخوف*
*لانه انا امنا الغولة ولمن تشوفني ما تقدرش تنام*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *اخي يوحنا ربنا يفرح الجميع *
> *نحن في الخدمه 24/24 ساعه*
> *هههههههه*
> *ويدخل الفرحه والبهجه لقلوب الناس كلها*
> *امين يارب*​



شو يا جورج قرداحي
عامله برنامج افتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

*تسلملى ياغالى
مين ده اللى امنا الغولة
النور الجديد دى وردة المنتدى
خلى الكلام دة على كوندى
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> شو يا جورج قرداحي
> عامله برنامج افتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



فية اية نعمة الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خاف على نفسك هههههههههههههه​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*شايف*
* حلو هذا البرنامج *
*شو رائيك يدنا نساويه في المنتدى*
*هههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2010)

*مابعرف ماعندي شعور اليوم هههههههههه​*


----------



## رحيق (10 فبراير 2010)

انااااااا

سجينة 

نفسي​


----------



## جارجيوس (14 فبراير 2010)

ما بقول غير

يا رب ارحم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 فبراير 2010)

مخنوقة اوى


----------



## max mike (14 فبراير 2010)

*قلقاااااااااااان​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 فبراير 2010)

تعبانه كثير ومريضه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

_*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  *_​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 فبراير 2010)

محتاجه لصلاواتكم كثير​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> محتاجه لصلاواتكم كثير​



الرب يسوع يتحنن عليكي يا النورررررر​


----------



## zezza (15 فبراير 2010)

شعور بالرضا 
ربنا يديمها نعمة​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 فبراير 2010)

اخي جارجيوس ميرسي الك كثير
والرب يكون معنا جميعا​


----------



## ارووجة (15 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الرب^_^
مبسوطة جدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

*انا فرحانة جدا بشكل اسمي الجديد 
بقيت احب الاسم دة جدا  اكتر بكتير من اسمي التاني​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *انا فرحانة جدا بشكل اسمي الجديد​*
> 
> *بقيت احب الاسم دة جدا اكتر بكتير من اسمي التاني *​


 

:download:
وانا كمان بحب اسمك بالعربى 
راجعة ليسوع 
مبررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
يا ارق احساس بالمنتدى كلة


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

_الف مبروووووووووك يا رجعة وانتى  كشخصية    جميلة  جدا   واخت غاليه  _
_ربنا  يعوضيك_
_وانا    حزين  اوى _​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2010)

*تعبت مو فيني بقدر اكمل...*​


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *انا فرحانة جدا بشكل اسمي الجديد
> بقيت احب الاسم دة جدا  اكتر بكتير من اسمي التاني​*



*واحنا كمان فرحنين بيه
بس المفروض تعملى حفلة تعزمينا فيها​*


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2010)

ملل وارهاق​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2010)

*مصدومه​*


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2010)

*قلقاااااااااان*


----------



## max mike (20 فبراير 2010)

*قلقان ومضطرب​*


----------



## maro sweety (20 فبراير 2010)

احساس مش عافة اية هو
عاوزة انام وعاوزة اكول وعاوزة اخرج مع شوية قلق وخوف 
مش عارفة اية بظبط 
ياربت تصلوولى


----------



## النور الجديد (20 فبراير 2010)

تعبانه ومخنوقة جداا​


----------



## youhnna (20 فبراير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 فبراير 2010)

قلقانه جدا ومتوتره​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## النور الجديد (22 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الرب على كل شيء​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2010)

*اة يارب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2010)

مبسوووووووووووووطة
​


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2010)

*قلقانة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## الرب بحبني (26 فبراير 2010)

> جميل اووووووووى الموضوع ده بجد


 
*ضروري كلمة اضن انو كلمة ما بحسن اعبر فيها عن اللي جواي لازم اكتبلك دفاتر وصفحات لا تنتهي *
*بس شكرا على الفكرة *​


----------



## cuteledia (26 فبراير 2010)

*قـــــلـــــق​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2010)

*مبسوط
وفيني شوية خوف
*​


----------



## max mike (26 فبراير 2010)

*مخنوق وحاسس انى مكروه من الناس كلها​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*


مايكل مايك قال:



مخنوق وحاسس انى مكروه من الناس كلها​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا بيحبك*


----------



## النور الجديد (27 فبراير 2010)

قلق وخوف​


----------



## youhnna (27 فبراير 2010)

*ربنااااااا يستررررررررر​*


----------



## سحوره (27 فبراير 2010)

احساسى الان كله سعاده وحب


----------



## النور الجديد (28 فبراير 2010)

متوتره جداااااااااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2010)

*قلقانه لكن
ربنا مووووجود ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 فبراير 2010)

سعيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> سعيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""​



يا رب دايما


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلقانه لكن
> ربنا مووووجود ​*



دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر


----------



## max mike (28 فبراير 2010)

*احساس غريب

سلام لكنه مصحوب بقلق واضطراب​*


----------



## جارجيوس (28 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> يا رب دايما



تسلمي يا راجعه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 مارس 2010)

قلق من اللى جاى 
ربنا يدبرها 
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

زعلانة اوى


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2010)

*بضحـك 
*​


----------



## totty (6 مارس 2010)

*كمل يارب*​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 مارس 2010)

ارهاق وقلقل
 كبيرا جدا من الي جاي
ربنا يستر​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *بضحـك
> *​



و انا زيك​


----------



## max mike (7 مارس 2010)

*قلقان​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2010)

متضايقة جداااااااااا من الصبح 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2010)

_خااااااااااااااايف  اوى _​


----------



## just member (9 مارس 2010)

*تعبان اكتير
فيا برد جاااااامد جدا

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2010)

*لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

مبسوووووطـــــــــة كتير كتير


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2010)

*اعصابي مشدودة جدا 
بتفرج الان علي فيلم نهاية العالم 2012 
الدنيا وهي بتنتهي منظر رهيب 
لما الفيلم الامريكي بالشكل دة امال الحقيقي هيكون ازاي​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مارس 2010)

فرح كبير

نشكر الرب​


----------



## mera22 (10 مارس 2010)

الحمدلله فرحانه


----------



## Fady_1 (10 مارس 2010)

mera22 قال:


> الحمدلله فرحانه


 




النور الجديد قال:


> فرح كبير​
> 
> 
> نشكر الرب​


 
مشاركتين بالفرح فى يوم واحد 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
الرب يديم عليكم الفرح امين :94:
بس يا ترى إيه السبب ؟؟  :new8:​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مارس 2010)

انا وجدت كنز كبير ولهذا انا فرحانه
وانت فرحان ولا ايه فادي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2010)

*انا بين ايديك يا رب
ولتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مارس 2010)

ازيك يا دونا 
اخبارك ايه النهارده 
يارب تكوني بخير 
وربنا يشفيكي 
ويتمم شفاكي على خير ​


----------



## RosiLman (10 مارس 2010)

انا انهاردة خايف من المستقبل
ومش عارف لية


----------



## Mason (10 مارس 2010)

_فرح _
_لكن مش دائما_​


----------



## Fady_1 (10 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _فرح _
> 
> 
> _لكن مش دائما_​


 
ربنا يديم الفرح على الجميع يا رب :94:


----------



## Fady_1 (10 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انا وجدت كنز كبير ولهذا انا فرحانه​​


​كنز الناس دهب وفضه وماس 
لكن كنزى أنا سؤال أعز الناس 
عن حالى وعن الاحساس​​


النور الجديد قال:


> وانت فرحان ولا ايه فادي​


 
طبعاً فرحان وأزاى مفرحش وأنا بعيش حياتى الجميله فى حضن حبيبى الغالى اللى غير حالى


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2010)

*تعبت بجد 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ازيك يا دونا
> اخبارك ايه النهارده
> يارب تكوني بخير
> وربنا يشفيكي
> ويتمم شفاكي على خير ​



*بشكرك على سؤالك الغالى وبتمنى تصليلى لانى فى ضيقه وازمه كبيره *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2010)

*يا رب انت وعدتنى وقلت 

ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذ ك فتمجدنى
 ارجوكم صلولى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب انت وعدتنى وقلت ​*
> 
> *ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذ ك فتمجدنى*
> 
> *ارجوكم صلولى*​


 

ربنا معاكي يا قمر
وباذن الله فرجه قريب مش تقلقي
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل حزن
امين يارب​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب انت وعدتنى وقلت ​*
> 
> *ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذ ك فتمجدنى*
> 
> *ارجوكم صلولى*​



أختي وحبيبتي دونا الرب يكون معك والعذراء ام النور تحميكي
والرب يخفف عنك كل الم او حزن ويفرح قلبك يارب
الرب دائما بجرب اولاده ودي تجربة ولازم نكون اقوياء 
ونحنا عارفين انه الرب بحبنا وراح يساعدنا على تخطي كل المصاعب 
ويارب نسمع عنك اخبار المفرحه عن قريب ويفرح قلب الجميع​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 مارس 2010)

انا فرحانه بس قلقانه من الي جاي
ربنا يستر​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 مارس 2010)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب انت وعدتنى وقلت
> 
> ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذ ك فتمجدنى
> ارجوكم صلولى​*



ربنا معاك ويفك ضيقتك يادونا ببركة وصلوات الست العذراء وببركه وصلاة البابا كيرلس في ذكري تذاكار عيد نياحته


----------



## youhnna (11 مارس 2010)

*قلق وتوتر*


----------



## youhnna (11 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب انت وعدتنى وقلت
> 
> ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذ ك فتمجدنى
> ارجوكم صلولى​*



*ربنا يرفع عنك ويتمجد معاكى دونا
ارمى حمولك عليه وهو يعين​*


----------



## Fady_1 (11 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انا فرحانه بس قلقانه من الي جاي
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر​


 
يظهر أن أحنا حسدناكى يا نور:new6:

فبالامس كنتى فرحانه لانك وجدتى كنز 
وده خلانا كلنا نفكر فى الكنز ده يا ترى إيه 

والنهارده أنتى قلقانه .... فده أكيد تأثير حسدنا لكى على كنزك عليكى بالصلاة :yaka:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2010)

*على كلمتك القى شبكة حياتى يا ربى​*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2010)

*
اكيد عارفة يا ابتسامتى لمين رايحة
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

مبسوطة بس مشغوووووووولة اوى


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2010)

*هبقى فى قمة الانبساط لو حصل اللى فى بالى بكرة 
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2010)

*نفسي اقوم دلوقتي حالا واركب واروح دير ابو سيفين للراهبات بابو تلات  واقعد مع امنا الراهبة اللي الحكمة ملياها واحكيلها علي حاجة محيراني واخد رايها اعمل اية​*


----------



## Critic (12 مارس 2010)

> *هبقى فى قمة الانبساط لو حصل اللى فى بالى بكرة*


 
*و انا كمان هفرحلك  :t30:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2010)

مبسوووووطة جدا جدا جدااااااا

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2010)

تعب وارهاااااااااااااااااق 
​


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2010)

*تاُيرات قوية
بتوصلنى لمراحل امم....
ولا شيئ
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *تاُيرات قوية
> بتوصلنى لمراحل امم....
> ولا شيئ
> *​



ايه ىهو ده أحنا بنلعب ولا بنلعب :11azy:
بلاش الجو ده ياجوجو 
تقول احساسك تانى بس يتوضيح 
عاوزة أفهم بقى30:
هههههه​


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2010)

*مو هينفع يا مرمر
مو عارف اوصف شيئ...
*​


----------



## youhnna (13 مارس 2010)

ربنا يستر​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *و انا كمان هفرحلك  :t30:*



*ادينى مستنى الفون يرن  :heat:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2010)

:big61:في شيئ بفكر فيه كتير عاملي هستكه في دماغي


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 مارس 2010)

حلوة هستكة دى يا نيتـــــــا
وانا مبسوطة نشكر ربنا


----------



## النور الجديد (13 مارس 2010)

قلق وخوف
ربنا يستر من الجاي​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> حلوة هستكة دى يا نيتـــــــا
> وانا مبسوطة نشكر ربنا




الحمد لله انك مبسوطه اختي في المسيح 
انا فرحانه لك كتير ربنا معاكي nerora


----------



## zezza (13 مارس 2010)

لسة عايشة 
خير يعنى ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 مارس 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااام ,نشكر ربنــــــا


----------



## youhnna (13 مارس 2010)

*نشكر ربنا تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
بس يبعت زى 2 او 3 مليون كدة
صدقونى هعزمكم على حسابى سعتها*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (13 مارس 2010)

متضايقة من حالى اوى​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 مارس 2010)

فرح داخلي كبير​


----------



## cuteledia (14 مارس 2010)




----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 مارس 2010)

مبسووووووووطة كتير كتير


----------



## kokoooooo (14 مارس 2010)

مفتقدة اللمة بتاعة صحابى يا ريت يرجعوا زى الاول


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2010)

*اين انت يا ربى ؟؟؟
أنر لى الطريق ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 مارس 2010)

اختي دونا الرب يكون معك 
ويفرجها عليكي يارب
بجد حبيبتي 
انا بصلي الك دائما 
والرب يحميكي
وبشفعة ام النور القديسين 
ينور طريقك ويخلصك من ازمتك
امين يارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا قمر
> وباذن الله فرجه قريب مش تقلقي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل حزن
> امين يارب​





النور الجديد قال:


> أختي وحبيبتي دونا الرب يكون معك والعذراء ام النور تحميكي
> والرب يخفف عنك كل الم او حزن ويفرح قلبك يارب
> الرب دائما بجرب اولاده ودي تجربة ولازم نكون اقوياء
> ونحنا عارفين انه الرب بحبنا وراح يساعدنا على تخطي كل المصاعب
> ويارب نسمع عنك اخبار المفرحه عن قريب ويفرح قلب الجميع​





netta قال:


> ربنا معاك ويفك ضيقتك يادونا ببركة وصلوات الست العذراء وببركه وصلاة البابا كيرلس في ذكري تذاكار عيد نياحته





youhnna قال:


> *ربنا يرفع عنك ويتمجد معاكى دونا
> ارمى حمولك عليه وهو يعين​*





النور الجديد قال:


> اختي دونا الرب يكون معك
> ويفرجها عليكي يارب
> بجد حبيبتي
> انا بصلي الك دائما
> ...



*حقيقى بحسد نفسى لوجودى وسطيكوا وانتوا متعرفوش ده بيخفف عنى اد ايه
ربنا يخليكوا ليا ويفرحنى بيكوا دايما يا اروع اخوات فى احلى اسره فى الدنيا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 مارس 2010)

حبيبتي دونا انا بحبك جداااااااااااااااااااا
انتي نور المنتدى وكلنا من غيرك ولا حاجه
وربنا يريح قلبك ويفك ديقتك
 يا احلى واجمل دونا في العالم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> حبيبتي دونا انا بحبك جداااااااااااااااااااا
> انتي نور المنتدى وكلنا من غيرك ولا حاجه
> وربنا يريح قلبك ويفك ديقتك
> يا احلى واجمل دونا في العالم​



*انا كمان يا حبيبتى بحبك خالص وبحب كل اخواتى هنا
والمنتدى منور بكل اللى فيه صدقينى
انا بتمنى ان تجربتى تنتهى على خير لان فى حاجات مهمه اوووى مريت بيها وعشتها هنا لازم اتكلم عنها
صلواتك يا حبيبتى:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 مارس 2010)

الرب يكون معك اختي ويحميك ويحفظك من اي شر 
وانا يا اختي جاهزة لاي مساعده انتي عوزاها
 وانا اليوم 
راح اطلب الك صلاه خاصه من اجلك حبيبتي
والرب يتقبل من الجميع
وترتاحي من كل وجع او حزن
امين يارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> الرب يكون معك اختي ويحميك ويحفظك من اي شر
> وانا يا اختي جاهزة لاي مساعده انتي عوزاها
> وانا اليوم
> راح اطلب الك صلاه خاصه من اجلك حبيبتي
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى ويعوضك وانا فعلا كل اللى محتاجاه صلواتكوا  باستمرار​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2010)

منييييحة 30:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2010)

هبدأ احققققققققد يا مرمر هههههههههه

انا احساسى انى تعبانة بس نشكر ربنا مرتاحة نفسيا
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 مارس 2010)

بخيييييييير نشكر ربنـــا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2010)

حطالى عيل بتفاحية فى توقيعك وتعبانة 
أمال لو كويسة هتحطى فى ايده أيه :t33:
ههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> حطالى عيل بتفاحية فى توقيعك وتعبانة
> أمال لو كويسة هتحطى فى ايده أيه :t33:
> ههههههه​


هههههههههههههه اومال يعنى احطه ماسك ازازة دوا 
الدكتور قالى التفاح حلو للتعب :t30::t30:
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه اومال يعنى احطه ماسك ازازة دوا
> الدكتور قالى التفاح حلو للتعب :t30::t30:
> ​



:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

مبســــــوطة ​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 مارس 2010)

تعبانه جدااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2010)

حاسة بتعب ووجع 
بس للاسف معرفش من ايه​


----------



## mero_engel (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك يارب ​


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مارس 2010)

كتر خير الله...


----------



## *koki* (17 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2010)

*سامحنى يا رب واحمينى ​*


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2010)

*حزن وقلق​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

ياترى انتم عايزينى  وسطيكم فى منتدى الكنيسة 
ولا مخنوقين منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومكسوفين تقولوا لى امشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

حاسة بكمية قرف واستحقار رهيبة جدا
هي الناس بقت عاملة كده ليه​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ياترى انتم عايزينى وسطيكم فى منتدى الكنيسة
> ولا مخنوقين منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومكسوفين تقولوا لى امشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

ليه بتقولي كده
مالك بس​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 مارس 2010)

خوف وقلق من الي جاي​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ياترى انتم عايزينى  وسطيكم فى منتدى الكنيسة
> ولا مخنوقين منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومكسوفين تقولوا لى امشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا يا اسميشيل

المنتدى بينوررررررررررررر بوجودك

الي مخنوق منك هو الي يمشي

بعد اذنك انا ماشي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فرح كبير​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2010)

*شوية قلق *​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2010)

انهاردة احسن من امبارح اول مرة تحصل من زمااااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2010)

*فى انتظار رحمتك يا الهى ​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 مارس 2010)

مبسووووووووطة


----------



## Mason (17 مارس 2010)

مضايقة شوية​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> لا يا اسميشيل​
> 
> المنتدى بينوررررررررررررر بوجودك​
> الي مخنوق منك هو الي يمشي​
> ...


 


:download:

يا نهار ما لوش الوان 
لما انت جارجيوس لا تتابع موضوعاتى كتير  ولا شاغبت معاك نهائى 
اتخنقت 

امال المساكين الباقيين اللى بيتابعوا موضوعاتى الغلبانة 

مخنوقين لحد فين 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2010)

*يَا رَبُّ لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيداً؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا نهار ما لوش الوان
> لما انت جارجيوس لا تتابع موضوعاتى كتير  ولا شاغبت معاك نهائى
> ...



صدقا" يا اسميشيل مش بس موضوعاتك الي مش امتابعها بل مواضيع جميع الاعضاء 
بس صدقا" لضيق وقتي انا دخولي على المنتدى قليل جدا" و ذلك لضيق وقتي

الرب يرحمنا​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مارس 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يَا رَبُّ لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيداً؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ ​*


----------



## youhnna (18 مارس 2010)

*صرخة الم​*


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مارس 2010)

حزن والم كبيييييييييير
مخنوقة جدااااااااااا​


----------



## Fady_1 (18 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> * صرخة الم​*


 






النور الجديد قال:


> حزن والم كبيييييييييير
> 
> مخنوقة جدااااااااااا​


 
فى أيه يا جماعه ؟؟ أيه اللى بيحصل بالظبط 
نتمنى أن تكونوا بخير 

:yaka:هو أحنا أتحسدنا ولا أيه ؟؟ :yaka:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2010)

*أ صعب  شىء فى الدنيا الانتظار ​*


----------



## just member (20 مارس 2010)

*صح كلامك يا دونا
لكن فينا رجاء هو المسيح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *صح كلامك يا دونا
> لكن فينا رجاء هو المسيح
> *​



*ايوه يا جوجو انا كل رجائى فيه ورحمتى اللى منتظراها من عنده
صليلى *


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2010)

هافضل كدة ولااية على طول ثابت قى مكانى كدة مش عارف احد خطوة لقدام
هى مقفلة كدة ليية


----------



## النور الجديد (20 مارس 2010)

قلق داخلي كبير​


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2010)

*نشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2010)

:t9:بفكر في بكره


----------



## rana1981 (20 مارس 2010)

مبسوطة


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

mad...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2010)

*محتجالك اووووى يا رب​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 مارس 2010)

الرب يكون معك اختي دونا 
وصلاوتنا الك يا حبيبتي

فرح داخلي​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 مارس 2010)

راحة نفسية


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2010)

*اشكرك يا الهى
لك كل المجد ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> الرب يكون معك اختي دونا
> وصلاوتنا الك يا حبيبتي
> 
> فرح داخلي​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على محبتك وذوقك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (21 مارس 2010)

ربنا يفرح ايامك يا دونا
وانا نشكر ربنـــا بخير


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مارس 2010)

_متشتت_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح ايامك يا دونا
> وانا نشكر ربنـــا بخير



*ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى ويا رب دايما كده تكونى بخير :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## max mike (21 مارس 2010)

*حزين وقلقان​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مارس 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مارس 2010)

_*Feel bad*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2010)

*




**



**



**



*​


----------



## *koki* (21 مارس 2010)

تايهه


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2010)

*كمل معايا يا رب اللى بدأته ووصلنى لبر الامان
انا ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكون معاك اختي دونا 
الرب يخفف عنك ويريح بالك امين يارب

قلق وخوف داخلي كبير​


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

ربنا يستر


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2010)

حاسة بوجع رهيب في قلبي
صعب جدا الاحساس بالظلم
وكل اللي في ايدي اني اسكت
واستني عدل ربنا
يارب هاتلي حقي بقي​


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

*الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى*


----------



## Nemo (22 مارس 2010)

احساسى دلوقت اشتياق


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مارس 2010)

مبسووووووطــــــة


----------



## *koki* (22 مارس 2010)

oh my god


----------



## totty (22 مارس 2010)

*مش عارفة يارب

إرشدني*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنـــــــــا على كل حاااال


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2010)

*طلبتك من عمق قلبى يا ربى يسوع اعنى​*


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2010)

*ياعدرا يا ام النور دبرى كل الامور​*


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2010)

*العجز 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2010)

احتقار​


----------



## vetaa (22 مارس 2010)

*دبرها يارب*​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2010)

هى مالها مخبطة قوى كدة اليويمين دول
مفيش غيرك يارب تدبر الحال


----------



## *koki* (22 مارس 2010)

الدنيا صعبة


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مارس 2010)

ياربي ليه الدنيا قاسية علينا​


----------



## Nemo (23 مارس 2010)

معلش يا نور بس ربنا موجود
حاسة مبسوطة نص نص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2010)

احباط وحيرة
​


----------



## *koki* (23 مارس 2010)

ذهان........


----------



## scorpionking (23 مارس 2010)

تايه فى الدنيا


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2010)

اقف يارب مع ابنك بيشوى


----------



## Nemo (23 مارس 2010)

ميتة من الضحك ف الشغل


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

*ارشدني يــــارب*​


----------



## الحق قادم (23 مارس 2010)

_يارب_
اظهر الدين الحق للناس ​


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2010)

*عندى حساسية فى عينى 
مش شايفة حاجة :smil16:*​


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2010)

*ارحمنى انا الخاطى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

هاتلي حقي من اللي ظلموني​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مارس 2010)

*احساس صعب قوى مالوش وصف​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2010)

*كل اتكالى عليك يا الهى هو انا ليا حد غيرك​*


----------



## *koki* (24 مارس 2010)

مبسوطة


----------



## النور الجديد (24 مارس 2010)

حزن داخلي كبير​


----------



## marina ata (24 مارس 2010)

​غباااااااااااااااااء**


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

فرح قريب​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 مارس 2010)

احساس بظلم والاهانه
انا اندبحت مش عارفه عمل 
ايه
بجد انا بتمنى الموت دلوقتي​


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

حزن وقلة حيلة وصبر يسبق الفرح​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

تشكر ربنـــــــــــا على كل حااال


----------



## النور الجديد (24 مارس 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا اتهنت اعمل ايه​


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

لازم أفضفض لكم عن سبب حزنى ولا أصبر شويه ​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 مارس 2010)

بجد انا محتاجه صلواتكم
انا في حالة يرثى لها 
يارب ساعدني على المشكلة الي انا فيها​


----------



## Nemo (24 مارس 2010)

صلوات العدرا والقديسين يانور ربنا يقويك ومسيرها تنتهى

انا يعنى مش حاسه حاجة بشكل ملح عشان مصدعة


----------



## *koki* (24 مارس 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (24 مارس 2010)

*كله بينفسن 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2010)

*إن الله رحمته غير محدودة و لا يضاهيها شيء , فالذي ييأس إنما يقود نفسه إلي الموت (القديس يوحنا كليماكوس الدرجي)​*


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2010)

*يارب دبر حياتنا كما يليق*​


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

ساعدنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2010)

ارق مش عارفة انام 
​


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2010)

عدى النهاردة يارب على خيير


----------



## النور الجديد (25 مارس 2010)

احساس صعب جداااااااااااااااا
احساس بالخيانه والغش
يارب كن معي وقويني على اعدائي
رجائي للجميع أن 
تصلوا من اجلي ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> احساس صعب جداااااااااااااااا
> احساس بالخيانه والغش
> يارب كن معي وقويني على اعدائي
> رجائي للجميع أن
> تصلوا من اجلي ​



*كل احساس صعب بنمر بيه وبنعيشه بنتعلم منه شىء ايجابى
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى وصلوات العدرا وكل مصاف القديسين تحوطك وتحافظ عليكى من كل شر وشبة شر ++ اميييين ++*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

طب ايه
ايه اخرتها ؟​


----------



## النور الجديد (25 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كل احساس صعب بنمر بيه وبنعيشه بنتعلم منه شىء ايجابى*
> *ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى وصلوات العدرا وكل مصاف القديسين تحوطك وتحافظ عليكى من كل شر وشبة شر ++ اميييين ++*


 

اكيد احساس لمن بكون كيدا بكون صعب ولازم نتعلم درس من كل شيء بيحدث معنا
 والرب ما بيترك اولاده وهو راح يساعدني 
امين صلواتك الي اختي​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2010)

*تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وأنا
أريحـــكم ( مت 11: 28 )
ان عطش أحد فليقبل الى ويشرب
( يو 7: 37 )*​


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

have merci


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2010)

*إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*

*يا رب لست اطلب احمالا اخف بل كتفين اقوى​*


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

happy


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2010)

*لا اهملك ولا اتركك(عب5:13*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2010)

_*مخنووووووووووووووق  اوى *_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2010)

*يا رب اعنى​*


----------



## petit chat (27 مارس 2010)

*وحيدة وسط الناس *


----------



## النور الجديد (27 مارس 2010)

خوف وقلق من الجاي
يارب ساعدني​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 مارس 2010)

HaPpPpPpPpPpy​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2010)

*فى ضيقى دعوت الرب والى الهى صرخت ​*


----------



## *koki* (30 مارس 2010)

خايفة


----------



## *koki* (30 مارس 2010)

يا رب اعنى


----------



## max mike (31 مارس 2010)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى​*


----------



## Nemo (31 مارس 2010)

حيرانة ومضايقة شوية بسبب الحيرة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 مارس 2010)

تعبـــــــــانة


----------



## طحبوش (31 مارس 2010)

*الحذر و الترقب 
*


----------



## zezza (31 مارس 2010)

مهنجة ​


----------



## mera22 (1 أبريل 2010)

بفكر كتير وعقلي هينفجر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2010)

*لقد اصبحت مثل الشجره التي انقطعت المياه عنها 
تساقطط اوراقي وفي انتظار الموت
(كلماتي)​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

*مخنووووووق 
شكلى  هموت من كتر الخنق  دى   ربنا يستر 
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (1 أبريل 2010)

من غير شر عنك أخي jesuslovejhon ربنا يحميكي 
ويفك عنك يارب 

شو ممكن اساعدك اخي​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

*نور  ربنا يخليكى  احساسيك  جميل   وبجد مشكورة بس صليلى 
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (1 أبريل 2010)

اخي جون الرب يكون معك ويقويك والعذارء ام النور تحرصك
وانا بصلي الك من كل قلبي ​


----------



## max mike (1 أبريل 2010)

*نشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2010)

احساس غريب ان عمرى قصير اوووووووى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويقف معكى يا بنت العدراء 
وانا بقى حاسس بفرح ربنا  يدمها ومتخلصش بسرعة
ههههههههههههه
نور شكليك قريبة من ربنا اوى
صلاتيك جات بفيدة
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

*كل الشكر والمجد ليك يا الهى ​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل الشكر والمجد ليك يا الهى ​*


 

:download:

هيييييييييييييييييية 
دونا بقت احسن 
ابطل صلاة بقى 

لانك من ساعة ما قفلتى بروفيلك 
وانا فحت نفسى صلاة علشانك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييية
> دونا بقت احسن
> ...



*هههههههه  ليه بس كده 
ده انا عايشه ببركة صلواتكوا ليا
ايااااااااااااكى تبطلى صلاه والا هاااااا :smil8:
انتى عارفه بقى ههههههه
ادينى فتحت الرسايل الخاصه وحبه كده هفتح البروفايل وابقى تعالى زورينى بقى ههههه*


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2010)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
غمه وانزاحت 
الهى ما ترجع 
عيد سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد جدا جدا جدا 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

يارب انت الوحيد اللي شايف ومطلع
ومش محتاج اي ادلة
اظهر الحق يارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*خايف  ليطلع الحق عليكى *
*ههههههههه*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *خايف ليطلع الحق عليكى *
> *ههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكرة لو انا اللي ظالمة 
مش هيبقي ليا عين اطلب كده من ربنا
لكن لو انا اللي مظلومة
هطلب كده من ربنا ومن كل قلبي كمان
وبطلب منه سرعة الاستجابة​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*كمان  سرعة   الاستجابه  ربنا  يدبر الحاله النهاردا  غريبة ربنا  يستر  وتكمل  على خيرررر
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كمان سرعة الاستجابه ربنا يدبر الحاله النهاردا غريبة ربنا يستر وتكمل على خيرررر*​


 

امين يارب
مش بقولك صليلي يا بني من بدري​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههه ليه بس كده *
> *ده انا عايشه ببركة صلواتكوا ليا*
> *ايااااااااااااكى تبطلى صلاه والا هاااااا :smil8:*
> *انتى عارفه بقى ههههههه*
> *ادينى فتحت الرسايل الخاصه وحبه كده هفتح البروفايل وابقى تعالى زورينى بقى ههههه*


 

:download:

حيث ان المية مقطوعة 
والدنيا وقفت 

بقول نكمل لعبتنا علشان انتى وحشتينى 

ووحشتينا كلنا اجمل دونا


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
دوناااااا نورتى الموضوع  يا  برنس   اسمشيل  المياه  لسا  مجتش*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يارب انت الوحيد اللي شايف ومطلع
> 
> ومش محتاج اي ادلة
> 
> اظهر الحق يارب​


 

:download:

مالك مرمورة 
زعلانة لية 

ممكن تطمنى اختك الكبيرة عليكى يا امورة 

الخاص مفتوح مخصوص ليكى يا جميلة 

لو تحبى طبعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علي فكرة لو انا اللي ظالمة
> مش هيبقي ليا عين اطلب كده من ربنا
> لكن لو انا اللي مظلومة
> ...



*مرموره حبيبتى لازم تعرفى وعن تجربه كل ظلم وليه اخر وصدقينى وقت الحق لما بيظهر بتحسى اد ربنا بيحبك ومش سايبك لوحدك
كلنا هنصليلك ياقمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> حيث ان المية مقطوعة
> والدنيا وقفت
> ...



*انتى الميه عندك قطعت وانا النور من شويه ههههههه
انا رايحه اكمل الموضوع بتاعى علشان انتى كمان وحشتينى وكل اخواتى كمان
  ابقى حصلينى 30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> غمه وانزاحت
> الهى ما ترجع
> عيد سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد جدا جدا جدا
> *​



*امين يا رب ما حد يضايق ولا يمر بمحنه ابداااااااا
عيد سعيد للكل يا رب 30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> دوناااااا نورتى الموضوع  يا  برنس   اسمشيل  المياه  لسا  مجتش*​



*الموضوع منور بيك يا جون وبكل اخواتى كمان  
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك يا رب*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مالك مرمورة
> زعلانة لية
> ...


 

عارفة يا اسميشايل
لما تكوني تعبانة اوي لدرجة انك مش قادرة تتكلمي
اهو انا كده حاليا
الاحساس بالظلم وحش وصعب اوي
والاصعب لو اتظلمتي اكتر من مرة من اشخاص مختلفة
في نفس الوقت
ويا سلام بقي لو انتي المجني عليكي وكل الناس تعاملك علي اساس انك المتهمة
عارفة الفترة دي شوفت وعرفت جبروب جامد لناس كانوا في يوم من الايام اصحابي
مش كفاية ظلمهم هما ليا لا وكمان بيستخدموا ناس كأدوات عندهم علشان يزودوا الظلم عليا
الفترة دي من اصعب فترات حياتي فعلا
ظلم في كل مكان
بس املي في ربنا كبير
في مزمور حلو اوي
في الصلاة الثالثة الرابع من ورا
اوله يارب انتقم لي من امة غير بارة ومن انسان غاش وظالم نجني
صليلي كتير يا قمر 
مش هقولك قولي يارب انصرها
قولي يارب اظهر الحق مش اكتر​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مرموره حبيبتى لازم تعرفى وعن تجربه كل ظلم وليه اخر وصدقينى وقت الحق لما بيظهر بتحسى اد ربنا بيحبك ومش سايبك لوحدك*
> *كلنا هنصليلك ياقمرررر*


 

صدقيني عارفة 
الاول كنت بحاول اظهر الحق وادافع عني
لكن دلوقتي فضلت اني اقف ساكته واتفرج
وهسيب ربنا اللي يتصرف وهو اللي يدبرها من عنده
اكيد هو هيدبر الخير ليا
واديني مستنية
صليلي يا قمر​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة يا اسميشايل
> لما تكوني تعبانة اوي لدرجة انك مش قادرة تتكلمي
> اهو انا كده حاليا
> الاحساس بالظلم وحش وصعب اوي
> ...


*مرمر الانسان اللى يزعل حد  عسل زيك  ميستحق انه يكون انسان انتى  طيوبة ومن كلاميك جدعة يعنى شرانيه  شويه بس غلبانه
هههههههههه
مرمر  اللى بيبعك ميستحقش دمعة من دموعك  دموعك غاليه اوى يا  جميل   وخسارة فى اى انسان مش يستحق
وكل   سنة وانتى  طيوبة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة يا اسميشايل​
> 
> لما تكوني تعبانة اوي لدرجة انك مش قادرة تتكلمي
> اهو انا كده حاليا
> ...


 

:download:


المعاناة من الظلم 
اصعب من الظلم نفسة 

وبعدين مين ممكن يستخدم غيرة كاداة 

انا شخصيا لا يمكن لاحد ان يستخدمنى او يوجهنى كما يبغى 
بل كما يرى اللة وضميرى 


بصى مرمورة 

لا احب صدقينى ان اراك بهذة الحالة 
لكن احساسك بالظلم 
بجانبة رغبة بالانتقام 
لانك مصممة ان يظهر اللة حقيقة من ظلمك 

شوفى حبيبتى 
لو كنتى مظلومة 
مالكيش دعوة بالظالم 
بس اللى يهمك مرمورة 

لية اتظلمت 
ولية سمحت لحد بايذائها لتلك الدرجة 
وهل اخطات بشىء لاصلحة 

لمرمورة 
مش للظلم والظالم 

انتى الاهم انك تكبرى وتتخطى اى خطا وتصلحية 

بكلمك من قلبى 
وربنا العالم انى لا اكذب او اناور ولا اعرف حتى اللؤم والكلام المبطن 

قومى وتشددى وصلحى اى خطا تكتشفية فى مرمورة لمرمورة 
اما الظالم ان كان ظالم 
فالافيد ليكى ان تتركية الى اللة 

لى النقمة انا اجازى يقول الرب 

لكن لو انتى اللى غلطانة 
او سمحتى للظالم بظلمك 
لاى ضعف فيكى وكلنا ضعفاء 
قفى وتقوى وتشددى باللة 
وواجهى نفسك اولا 
لمرمورة الاهم بتلك القصة 
وعاودى نظرتك ومعاملاتك السوية باكثر حرص 
لكن 
لا تغلقى ابدا على نفسك فى قوقعة الظلم ومرارة الانتقام ونيران الكراهية 
التى تحرق اليابس والاخضر 


كلامى بمنتهى الصدق 
واصلى ان يكون للفائدة ولعودة مرمورة اقوى واحرص وافضل امورة فى منتدى الكنيسة كلة 



واللة محبة 


مرمورة 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مرمر الانسان اللى يزعل حد عسل زيك ميستحق انه يكون انسان انتى طيوبة ومن كلاميك جدعة يعنى شرانيه شويه بس غلبانه*
> 
> _*هههههههههه*_
> _*مرمر اللى بيبعك ميستحقش دمعة من دموعك دموعك غاليه اوى يا جميل وخسارة فى اى انسان مش يستحق*_
> _*وكل سنة وانتى طيوبة*_​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي علي الكلام العسل
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا كده هتغر في نفسي والنعمة
ربنا يخليك يا جون وميرسي كتير لذوقك
صدقني انا اقل من كده كتير
انت بس علشان انسان جميل بتقول علي كده
انت فعلا اخ وصديق جميل وانا بعتز جدا لمعرفتي فيك
علي فكرة دموعي مش بتنزل علي اي حد
وفي الوضع اللي انا فيه دموعي بتنزل لما اعتب علي ربنا
انه سمحلي بالتجربة دي
وفعلا احمد ربنا كتير لانه بيصبرني وقتها
وانت طيب يا احلي اخ​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> المعاناة من الظلم
> ...


 

عارفة في ناس طيبين جدا وقلبهم ابيض
ممكن كلمة تجيبهم وكلمة توديهم
ودوله بسهولة يتخدعوا في الاشخاص اللي قدامهم
ممكن يسمعوا اي كلام من شخص معين علي حد تاني
وبتلقائية جدا ينفعلوا علي الشخص ده
وكل شخص ليه اسلوبه في اظهار انفعاله
من غير ما يتاكدوا او يفهموا مين الصح ومين الغلط
ومش عارفين انهم كده في المكان الغلط
وانهم بيجوا علي المجني عليه
ووقتها بيكونوا اداة لغيرهم
صدقيني دوله مش بزعل منهم ابدا مهما عملوا
لانهم ضحايا
بس ضحايا لطيبتهم وقلبهم الابيض

انا بقي حاليا هسكت خالص واحاول اعيش حياتي طبيعي
لحد ما ربنا يظهر الحقيقة وصدقيني مش عايزة اكتر من كده
ولا عايزاه ينتقم ولا اي حاجة
عايزة بس يظهر الحقيقة
علي فكرة اظهار الحقيقة في ظلمي سواء بره او جوه
هيفيد ناس تانية كتير
انا كل اللي هستفاده انه هيتقال اني اتظلمت وبس

اما المزمور اللي بقراه ده اللي كتبه داود النبي
هو نفسه طلب كده من ربنا
انا اللي اضعف منه بملايين مش هطلب كده من ربنا
بس نوع انتقامي اللي بطلبه هو اظهار الحقيقة

ربنا يخليكي يا حبي وما يحرمني من الكلام معاكي ابدا
وانا مقدرة خوفك عليا واهتمامك بنصيحتي
وصدقيني علي قدر المستطاع هعمل بيها
وانتي طيبة يا قمر​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة في ناس طيبين جدا وقلبهم ابيض​
> 
> ممكن كلمة تجيبهم وكلمة توديهم
> ودوله بسهولة يتخدعوا في الاشخاص اللي قدامهم
> ...


 


:download:


الناس الطيبين دول 
ربنا بيكمل طيبتهم بالحكمة 
النازلة من عندة 

هما ممكن يكونوا مش شاطرين فى اللف والدوران ولوى الكلام وتلفيق الاخطاء 
لكن على قدر بساطتهم وبرائتهم 
اللة يعطيهم تمييز 

لان اللة يقاوم المستكبرين اما المتواضعين فيعطيهم نعمة 

لسة برضة مرمورة 

فكرة الانتقام مسيطرة عليكى 
ولو كنتى استفدتى 
من التجربة اللى حصلت ليكى 
كنت وجهتى مجهودك لاصلاح نفسك 
مش لاظهار خطا ظالمك 
او اظهار نفسك كضحية بريئة بلا ذنب منك 


محدش حبيبتى يقدر يظلم حد 
الا اذا سمح لة 

محدش يقدر يرتكب خطية غصبن عنة 
الشيطان 
بكل جبروت قوتة 
ليس لة سلطان على المؤمن 
الا لو وافقت مشورة الشيطان 
هوى فى نفس الخاطى 


اتمنى واصلى ان تكون تجربتك للفائدة 
وليس للمجادلة 
وان تنمو انت بها 
لا ان تنخفض بك 
الى هوة الكراهية ومرارة الانتقام 


طولت كتير 
وتدخلت اكتر 
ربما لانك  انتى من عرضتى موضوع خاص 

للعرض والتشهير العام 
لكن صدقينى اصلى ليكى 
لانى اشعر بمرارة المك 


ربنا معاكى ينور ليكى طريقك


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> الناس الطيبين دول
> ...


 

بصي الكلام اللي بنقوله اكيد في ناس حاسة بيه
وممكن تكون بتمر بيه
انا وانتي بنتكلم ونتناقش في مشكلة بوجه عام
ومش اتكلمنا في حاجة شخصية خالص
 يبقي فين التشهير ؟
وممكن كتير اللي يدخل يستفاد من نصايحك ليا
او تجربتي تخليه ياخد باله كويس

غير كده فين الانتقام اللي انا بفكر فيه
كل اللي بطلبه من ربنا اظهر الحق
مش بقوله انصرني وهاتلي حقي من اللي ظلمني
وتقريبا اي حد بيتعرض للظلم بيطلب من ربنا انه يظهر حقه
لان ده ابسط حق من حقوقه
ولان كمان ربنا مش بيرضي بالظلم ابدا

ومش معني ان ربنا سمحلي بتجربة زي دي
يبقي انا فيا حاجة غلط ومحتاجة تتصلح
دي تجربة من ايد ربنا وانا هتقبلها بصدر رحب
وهشكره عليها لانه لو مش بيحبني مش هيعمل كده معايا
وعارفة كمان انه هيعوضني عنها كتير

لا طبعا مفيش تطويل بس انا صبورة ونفسي طويل
برده دي حاجة من الحاجات اللي ربنا علمهالي من تجاربه ليا
اني اصبر علي كل تجربة لحد ما يفرجها من عنده

ميرسي ليكي كتير ومعاكي يارب​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2010)

*امتي بقي يارب
بكفي هيك بجد
مو فيني طاقة

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *امتي بقي يارب*
> 
> *بكفي هيك بجد*
> *مو فيني طاقة*
> **​


 

ربنا يريح قلبك يا جوجو
باذن الله قريب هيشيل عنك اي الم
ويطيب كل جروحك الداخلية والخارجية
ربنا يقويك يا حبيب المسيح​


----------



## maro sweety (5 أبريل 2010)

مش تمام خلاص
مخنوقة ومضايقة وزعلانة و تعبانة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

تعبااااااااااانة جدا


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يريح قلبك يا جوجو
> باذن الله قريب هيشيل عنك اي الم
> ويطيب كل جروحك الداخلية والخارجية
> ربنا يقويك يا حبيب المسيح​


*امين يا ربي يسوع
عن جد تعبت
هاد شيئ صعب اكتيير
فوق طاقتي يارب
*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *امين يا ربي يسوع
> عن جد تعبت
> هاد شيئ صعب اكتيير
> فوق طاقتي يارب
> *​


ربنا يزيل عنك اي ضيق 
ويكون معاك يسندك ويقويك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

تمااااااااااام اوووووووووى اووووى نشكر ربنا


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا يزيل عنك اي ضيق
> ويكون معاك يسندك ويقويك


*اشكر محبتك بدعواتك لي
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2010)

*اشكرك يالله على كل حال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> *امين يا ربي يسوع*
> 
> *عن جد تعبت*
> *هاد شيئ صعب اكتيير*
> *فوق طاقتي يارب*​


 

اكيد ربنا بيحبك كتير مادام سمح ليك بتجربة زي دي
وباذن الله هيعوضك كل خير ويخفف عنك كل الالام في اقرب وقت
ربنا يديلك قوة احتمال علي اد قوة المك يا جوجو
ربنا يشيل عنك ومعاك يا جوجو​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

_ربنا موجود  يا جوجو_
​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

*الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على انسان*​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 أبريل 2010)

يا رب ادعوك فاستجيب لي​


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2010)

*رحمتك ياقدوس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*فلتمسك يمينى يا الهى وتقود خطواتى 
فأنا بدونك كالضرير على الطريق السريع ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2010)

_رجوع فترة الاحزاان_
_مش عارف هتخلص امتى ؟_​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2010)

*حنين...*​


----------



## النور الجديد (8 أبريل 2010)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2010)

_*تحسن نحمد ربنا*_​


----------



## zezza (8 أبريل 2010)

حلوة كتير 
نشكر المسيح​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2010)

*اممم
اشتياق كبير
*​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*قريب جداااا
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (9 أبريل 2010)

حاسه انى بلا هدف


----------



## ponponayah (9 أبريل 2010)

*مبسوطة اوى اوى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2010)

:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أبريل 2010)

*زى كل يوم ​*


----------



## *koki* (9 أبريل 2010)

so happy


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2010)

هي ليه الدنيا بتضحكلي في وشي وتضربني من ضهري ؟​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 أبريل 2010)

مخنوقة جدااااااااا​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

خوف شديد
فعلا النهارده مرعوبة جدا ومتعلقة في ايد بابا
ياتري الايام مخبية ليا ايه تاني
استرها يارب​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 أبريل 2010)

حبيبتي الرب يكون معك ويريح بالك
في حاجه اقدر اساعدك بيها
احنا خوات وانا مستعده 
لاي حاجه تطلبيها مني يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> حبيبتي الرب يكون معك ويريح بالك​
> 
> في حاجه اقدر اساعدك بيها
> احنا خوات وانا مستعده ​
> لاي حاجه تطلبيها مني يا قمر​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر علي احساسك الجميل ده
اجمل دعوه ربنا يريح بالك
فعلا محتاجة ليها كتير
طبعا في ايدك كتير تساعديني بيه
صليلي كتير يا قمر
الصلاة بتعمل المعجزات
ربنا ما يحرمني منك ابدا يا حبي
ربنا معاكي ويحميكي ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر علي احساسك الجميل ده
> 
> اجمل دعوه ربنا يريح بالك
> فعلا محتاجة ليها كتير
> ...


 
ويخليك يا احلى مرموره في الكون
الرب يكون معك وطبعا راح نصلي الك كلنا
وهلا راح انزل الي صلاه عشان الجميع يصلوا الك يا قمر
طمنيني عنك والرب معك وام النور تحميكي​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ويخليك يا احلى مرموره في الكون
> 
> الرب يكون معك وطبعا راح نصلي الك كلنا
> وهلا راح انزل الي صلاه عشان الجميع يصلوا الك يا قمر
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي كتير
واكيد ربنا هيعوضك كل خير علي خدمتك الجميلة دي
ربنا يديم المحبة بينا وما يحرمني منك يا احلي اخت​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
> 
> ميرسي ليكي كتير
> واكيد ربنا هيعوضك كل خير علي خدمتك الجميلة دي
> ...


 
يارب يا حبيبتي يفرح قلبك
ويخليك لي يا حلى اختك
وربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع 
على مدى الحياة
ويبعد عنا كل شر
امين يارب​


----------



## جارجيوس (13 أبريل 2010)

كل الذي استطيع قوله

يارب ارحم​


----------



## النور الجديد (13 أبريل 2010)

قلق وتوتر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2010)

*قلقانه ومتوتره اوووى من اللى جاى
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قلقانه ومتوتره اوووى من اللى جاى​*​
> *ربنا يستر*​





:download:

لية يا روكايتى الجميلة الحمراء 

ربنا معاكى 
تشدد وتشجع لان الذين معنا اقوى من الذين علينا 

ليقل الضعيف بطل انا 


​


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يفرح قلوب الكل​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 أبريل 2010)

امين يارب اخي يوحنا

توتر و خوف​


----------



## zezza (14 أبريل 2010)

مضايقة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2010)

* يارب أسرع وأعنى​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكون معك 
حبيبتي دونا 
ويساعدك باقرب 
وقت ويخفف عنك يارب ​


----------



## miss Rasha (14 أبريل 2010)

خايفة ..


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2010)

*ياالهى نجنى من يد الشرير*​


----------



## youhnna (14 أبريل 2010)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2010)

*مخنوق اوى 
حاسس انى غلط 
جيت الدنيا غلط ومشيت غلط واما جيت اصلح غلطت برضه 
انا الغلط نفسه
هههههههههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## Twin (14 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مخنوق اوى *
> 
> *حاسس انى غلط *
> *جيت الدنيا غلط ومشيت غلط واما جيت اصلح غلطت برضه *
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه *
*:hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مخنوق اوى
> حاسس انى غلط
> جيت الدنيا غلط ومشيت غلط واما جيت اصلح غلطت برضه
> انا الغلط نفسه
> ...



*

مممممممم
متقولش كدة 
قول يا بابا يسوع خليك معايا قود خطوتى وحتى كل كلمه اقولها والا بغلت فيه صلحه انت وابنا الذى وهتلاقى قوته تحرسك ياغالى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

انا اخاطب الله...يا لعمق النعمة...يسوع يسمعنى...يا لحبك يا ربى
غّير أولادك... وريهم قد إيه أنت بترتب للكل للصالح...
أحبك ياربى يا قوتى
​


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2010)

*ان الضيقات هي عمليات تجميل يجريها الرب يسوع في نفوسنا*​


----------



## minanaiem (14 أبريل 2010)

*† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى†

بصراحة فرح وراحة 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2010)

* "اسأل عن الرفيق ولا يسأل عن الطريق". فإن كان الله رفيقك فالأمور تعمل للخير بالتأكيد إن أحببناه,وإن عرفناه نخلص,ونرث ملكوته وهذا هو الخير *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*وحشتنى يارب يسوع...





*​


----------



## النور الجديد (15 أبريل 2010)

متوتره جداااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

* " لأننا قد طلبنا الرب إلهنا . طلبناه فأراحنا من كل جهة. "
 ( 2 أخ 14 : 7 )
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2010)

*لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت*​


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2010)

*محتجالك يارب قوينى*​


----------



## just member (15 أبريل 2010)

*بجد فيا اشتياق كبير ليكم*​


----------



## happy angel (16 أبريل 2010)

* ان نزل علي جيش لا يخاف قلبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*ياربى يسوع خلى حياتى عطاء وملح ....خلى حياتى نور وملح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2010)

*انا بين ايديك يا رب​*


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2010)

[q-bible] 
*لِيَقُلِ الضَّعِيفُ: بَطَلٌ أَنَا! 
*
[/q-bible]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2010)

*عاشق بجنون​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 أبريل 2010)

مخنوقة جداااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2010)

نفسى أشوفك يا إلهى يســـــــــوع...يا إلهى لاتُبطئ...
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*تشدد وتشجع! لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب. 
بقولها لنفسى ولكل محتاج انه يسمع وعد ربنا ليه​*


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2010)

*مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ يَا رَبُّ تُحْيِينِي. بِعَدْلِكَ تُخْرِجُ مِنَ الضِّيقِ نَفْسِي *​


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى​*


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2010)

يوم زى اى يوم ​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 أبريل 2010)

يارب ساعدني وقويني​


----------



## petit chat (18 أبريل 2010)

*مش سعيدة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

*+++أُحبــــــــــك يـــــــارب  يا يســـــــــوع يـــــــا قوتــــــــــى وصخـــــــرتى +++






*​


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*أما أنت يارب فترس لي مجدي ورافع رأسي*​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 أبريل 2010)

في الضيقات فرج عني
يارب ساعدني​


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2010)

توبنـــــى قبـــــل ما تخدنـــــــى
​


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*أنك وحدك الراعى الصالح الذي على أتم استعداد للتضحية من أجلى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2010)

*التفت يمينا ويسارا فلا ارى الا وجهك
فأعنى يا ربى واحفظنى داخل قلبك  ​*


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2010)

*أنك أنت وحدك القادر أن تجذبنى وراءك فنجرى *​


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2010)

*لقد  ضاقت بى الاحوال 

وثقلت على الاحمال​*


----------



## النور الجديد (18 أبريل 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *لقد ضاقت بى الاحوال​*
> 
> 
> *وثقلت على الاحمال*​


 
اخي مايكل ربنا معاك 
خير في حاجه اقدر اساعدك بيها
انا تحت امرك
الرب يكون معك ويخفف عنك اخي​


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي مايكل ربنا معاك
> خير في حاجه اقدر اساعدك بيها
> انا تحت امرك
> الرب يكون معك ويخفف عنك اخي​





*شكرا لشعورك الجميل النور


بس مفيش شوية مشاكل وانشاءالله تتحل​*


----------



## marooo eg (18 أبريل 2010)

انظر اليا يارب
وانصرني على اعدائي ومن يطلبون نفسي اخزهم
انا مستنياك يا رب
لا تتأخر عليا


----------



## marooo eg (18 أبريل 2010)

انا مثلك يا مايكل
ضاقت بى الدنيا من جميع الجهات
ولم اعد اري بصبص من الامل او النور


----------



## النور الجديد (18 أبريل 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا لشعورك الجميل النور​*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس مفيش شوية مشاكل وانشاءالله تتحل*​


 
مافي داعي للشكر احنا هنا كلنا اخوان
الورب يحل كل مشاكلك 
والرب يديم المحبة بينا​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2010)

*مكسور بجد من كل ها الافعال...*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

_*حزين اوى*_
_*اعزف وااقرب الناس لقلبى تعبان وانا  مش  عارف  اعمل ايه؟*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2010)

*نشكر ربنا احسن بكتير ويارب افضل كدة​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

يارب دايما سندوووورة
وانا فرحانة خالص بس فى شعور بقلق شوية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يخليكى ياحبى
بس قلقانة من اية
شكلها امتحانات​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

لا بالعكس انا لسة جايبة النتيجةة ونشكر ربنا نجحت يا سندورة
بس قلق من مشكلة كدة
وخايفة مش تتحل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2010)

*مبرووووووووك ياحبى
وعقبال كل مرة
وانشالله تتحل
كله خير قولى يارب بس​*


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2010)

*نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

ياااااااارب يا حبــــــى


----------



## happy angel (19 أبريل 2010)

*كن عكـــــــــازي عندما تهتز الاقدام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2010)

_*اول ساعة افضل مبسوط مش عارف من ايه*_
_*ربنا يستر*_
_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## happy angel (19 أبريل 2010)

*ماتعولش الهم وماتخافش ربنا موجود*​


----------



## max mike (19 أبريل 2010)

*اشكر ربنا انهاردة احسن بكتير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2010)

*قلقانه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (19 أبريل 2010)

قلق وتوتر كبير جداااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

تذكرى يا نفسى,,أن أيامك ماهى الا بخار يظهر قليلآ  ثم يضمحل...كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس.
​


----------



## max mike (19 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلقانه​*





النور الجديد قال:


> قلق وتوتر كبير جداااااااا​





*ربنا يشيل كل قلق وتوتر ويديم السلام فى نفوسنا كلنا​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2010)

*"فرَحًا أفرَحُ بالرَّب. تبتَهِجُ نَفسي بإلهي،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

*خايف من بكرة اوى *​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2010)

*لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم *​


----------



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

فى حاجة غريبة


----------



## max mike (20 أبريل 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 أبريل 2010)

حزينة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## النور الجديد (20 أبريل 2010)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2010)

*عَلَى اللهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُهُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟ *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أبريل 2010)

*مصدعة جدااا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

متوترة جداااااا​


----------



## happy angel (21 أبريل 2010)

*يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## ملاك الارض (21 أبريل 2010)

متفائله


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

*فايقه ورايقه *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فايقه ورايقه *​


 

:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان مونسانى 
فى الخدمة الصباحية 
من 8صباحا الى 12 مساءا 
طبعا نصفها الجهاز هيبرنيت 

للامانة يعنى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك ويروق بالك على طول 
غاليتى السورية الراقية 
بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (21 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههه طبعا امال مين يونسك ههههههه

وتسلميلي يا رب عالدعوه الحلوة وكنت تركتلك صباحيه بموضوع اهداء الصور 

ربي يروق بالك انتي كمان حبيبتي وتكوني دايما مبسوطه *


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

_*مبسوووووووووووووووووووط   مش عارف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طبعا امال مين يونسك ههههههه*
> 
> *وتسلميلي يا رب عالدعوه الحلوة وكنت تركتلك صباحيه بموضوع اهداء الصور *
> 
> *ربي يروق بالك انتي كمان حبيبتي وتكوني دايما مبسوطه *


 

:download:

لخاطر عيونك انتى بالذات 
فتحت رسايل الخاص 
لكل الاعضاء 
لتستطيعى مراسلتى وقتما تحبى 
يا ريت تجربى تشوفى ممكن تبعتى لى خاص ولا لا 

لان رسايلى من كتر قفلها وفتحها 

خربتها 
ولا عزاء لروك 
عوضة على اللة بقى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ورايحة اتفرج على الصورة يا مدلعانى انتى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أبريل 2010)

_*Feel sorry 
*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أبريل 2010)

تعبانة اوي ( جسديا مش نفسيا )​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2010)

_*تعباااااااااااان  محتاج حد اشتكيله *_​


----------



## Critic (22 أبريل 2010)

*بعيد !*


----------



## max mike (22 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يشيل كل تعب وهم


اشكر الله​*


----------



## النور الجديد (22 أبريل 2010)

احساس بالفرح​


----------



## جارجيوس (22 أبريل 2010)

سعيد جدا"​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2010)

يوم بادئ من الصبح مش حلو ربنا يستر على باقيه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2010)

*مبسووووووووووووووووطه خاااااااااااااااالص
بشكرك يا رب  من كل قلبى ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك ياربى لرعايتك لى 
ورغم انى بسيب نفسى لكن انت بتفوقنى 
شكرا لك
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2010)

*قرفااااااانة جداا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

بدأت احس بالتفائل 
ربنا يستر ​


----------



## maro sweety (22 أبريل 2010)

قلق رهيب


----------



## zezza (23 أبريل 2010)

مضايقة من نفسى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2010)

*من غيرك يا ربى يسوع حياتى ما لهاش معنى
*​


----------



## happy angel (24 أبريل 2010)

*اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ *​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أبريل 2010)

_*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووق*_
_*اوووووووووووووووووووووووى  يا جدعاااااااااااان*_​


----------



## happy angel (24 أبريل 2010)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي*​


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

يارب ارحمنى


----------



## النور الجديد (24 أبريل 2010)

مخنوقة جداااااااااا​


----------



## happy angel (24 أبريل 2010)

**محتاجلك ياربى تجينى تمسح أحزانى وأنينى*​


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أبريل 2010)

انا سعيد جدا عندما اكون بالموقع وكذلك عندى قلق كبير خوف من ان ينكشف امرى ويعرفوا حقيقة ايمانت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2010)

*احاسيس ملخبطة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2010)

احساس غريب جدا


----------



## happy angel (25 أبريل 2010)

*أنت هو تسبحتى وقوتى.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2010)

_*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووط  مش عارف ليه؟*_
​


----------



## happy angel (25 أبريل 2010)

**محتاجلك ياربى تجينى تدوينى تشفى جروحى*​


----------



## loly80 (25 أبريل 2010)

سامحني اني مصلتش النهاردة ربي سامحني

لتفصيري معاك

حاسة غاملة عاملة


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2010)

*عادى ......​*


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

احساس متداخل بين الفرح والحيره​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

أنت أجمل ما فى حياتى يا إلهــــــــــــى يا يســـــــــــــــــــوع
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2010)

*فى منتهى الارررررررررررهاق​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2010)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2010)

نفسي انا بدون اقلق
ااهي اهي اهي اهي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

*مريضة ​*


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

*يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2010)

*مش مستقر على احساس معين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2010)

*  فلتكن مشيئتك  ​*


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا موجود
*




​


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2010)

* اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي. امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي. *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا ​


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2010)

فرحانة بس عندى اكتئاب ..ما اعرفش ازاى ​


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

*ربى أعطنى أن أدرك قيمة اللحظة فى حياتى و أن أعلم يقينا أن عمرى هو لحظة و بخار يظهر سريعا ثم يضمحل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2010)

_*مبسوووووووووووووووط اوووووووووووى علشان هعمل حاجة تزعلنى اوى مش عارف ازاى؟*_​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2010)

*سيدي ها ثقتي بأنك تغير حياتي *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

الروتين هيرجع من جديد ​


----------



## Nemo (28 أبريل 2010)

بحبك يارب ونفسى تعلمنى ازاى انشغل بيك؟؟


----------



## wadeetito (28 أبريل 2010)

نور قلبى يارب واملاة بمحبتك وبحنانك 
الاية دى بتاثر فيا اوووى     استطيع كل شى فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*قد أيدتك وأعنتك ، لأنى أنا الرب إلهك ، الممسك بيمينك*​


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

يا رب


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*" عونى ومنقذى أنت "*​


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

سااامحنى يا الهى


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*عجيبة هي إعمالك يأرب*​


----------



## *koki* (29 أبريل 2010)

هو فى اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## النور الجديد (29 أبريل 2010)

مخنوقة جداااااااااااا من كل حاجه 
ومش عارفه اعمل ايه
كل حاجه ضددي
يارب ساعدني​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

فى اشد الحاجه إليك ياربى​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

محتاجلك يا يسوع ​


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2010)

*يا ربي...
لست اعلم ماتخفيه لي الايام ...
و لكني اعلم شيئا واحدا ..
انك انت معي .*​


----------



## جارجيوس (2 مايو 2010)

مش عارف​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## petit chat (2 مايو 2010)

*بجد تعبت0000000000000000*


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

ارحمنى


----------



## Alcrusader (2 مايو 2010)

محتار ومرتبك..
يا رب سهل كلشي صعب واجعلني أقوى في المصاعب.


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2010)

*اتخنقت​*


----------



## النور الجديد (3 مايو 2010)

مصدومه من كل حاجه
نفسي ارتاح بجد​


----------



## just member (3 مايو 2010)

*لحدا امتى بس
صبرى قاربت على النفاذ يارب
اعنى ارجوك
*​


----------



## zezza (3 مايو 2010)

كويسة كتييييييير 
اشكر المسيح ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2010)

خايفه قوي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2010)

اجمل احساس وانت مسيحى


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2010)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا الهى​*


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2010)

*يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

قلق وخوف كبير​


----------



## 5teena (4 مايو 2010)

ابحث عن نفسى


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*اللهم التفت الى معونتى ياربى يسوع المسيح اسرع وأعنى​*


----------



## tamav maria (4 مايو 2010)

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## petit chat (4 مايو 2010)

يارب 

محتاجالك قوووووووووى​


----------



## happy angel (4 مايو 2010)

*يا رب ادعوك فاستجيب لي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2010)

*حاسه بمللللللللل​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (4 مايو 2010)

_مخنوقه جداا_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2010)

*مش عارفة مالى ؟!​*


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2010)

*مش حاسس بحاجة 
السينسور باظ تقريبا 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مايو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش حاسس بحاجة
> السينسور باظ تقريبا
> *​




وواحد سنسور لجو يبنى بسرعه


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> وواحد سنسور لجو يبنى بسرعه


*مش لازم يا حج 
اعتقد كدة اريح 
لغيرى  على الاقل 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مايو 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش لازم يا حج
> اعتقد كدة اريح
> لغيرى  على الاقل
> *​



واحنا مالنا بالناس يعم الحج اهم حاجه احنا


----------



## النور الجديد (5 مايو 2010)

يارب سامحني
وعدي الموضوع على خير​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*اشكر الله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2010)

*محتاره شويه​*


----------



## zezza (5 مايو 2010)

*شوية قلق​*


----------



## just member (5 مايو 2010)

*تعبان جدا يارب
قويني
*​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *محتاره شويه​*





zezza قال:


> *شوية قلق​*





just member قال:


> *تعبان جدا يارب
> قويني
> *​





*ربنا يشيل كل حيرة وقلق وتعب ويقوينا كلنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2010)

*محتاجلك ياربى تجينى تدوينى تشفى جروحى*​


----------



## cuteledia (5 مايو 2010)

*مش مبسوطة ومخنوقة اووووى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2010)

*تعبانة ومش قادرة افكر​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2010)

*اجعلنــى مــن احـد خـرافــك الذيــن عـن يمينـك *​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*ارحمنى يارب فى مشوارى ..... اهدينى وصفى افكارى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

كويس نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2010)

*لسة فيا انتظار*​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*اشكرك يالله*


----------



## النور الجديد (8 مايو 2010)

يارب ساعدني
انا محتاجه الك جدا​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

*يارب أرحمني .... أنا الخاطي*
*شددني و قويني ..... نفسي أعيش معاك*​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2010)

*اشتياقى الك كبير*​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

توتر كبير​


----------



## max mike (9 مايو 2010)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى​*


----------



## النور الجديد (9 مايو 2010)

امين يا رب​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2010)

*يارب يارب اسرع واعنى*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 مايو 2010)

*حزنية جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

الجو حر جداااااااااااااااااا حدش عنده تكيييف


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الجو حر جداااااااااااااااااا حدش عنده تكيييف



هههههههه عندى بس مش بشغله علشان ببرد 
اشرب عصير قصب :new6:


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله ..احسن دلوقتى​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مايو 2010)

_*وانا  احســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  كتير  علشان زوزا كويسة *_​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> هههههههه عندى بس مش بشغله علشان ببرد
> اشرب عصير قصب :new6:




طيب ابعتيلى عصير على المحل


----------



## ponponayah (9 مايو 2010)

*زهــــــق​*


----------



## *koki* (10 مايو 2010)

مش عارفة فى حاجة


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2010)

*مش مستقر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2010)

*قلقانه​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

*متنرفزة بس ما بعرف ليش​*


----------



## petit chat (10 مايو 2010)

خايفة وقلقانة 

ومتحيرة ​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يستر​


----------



## Nemo (10 مايو 2010)

ربنا يحل ويرفع عنى


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

*محتاجلك ياربى تجينى تمسح أحزانى وأنينى*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*فرحانه و الحمدلله*​


----------



## *koki* (10 مايو 2010)

قرفانة


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2010)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي*​


----------



## petit chat (11 مايو 2010)

النهاردة مبسوطة شوية 
ربنا يستر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب من كل قلبى​*


----------



## النور الجديد (11 مايو 2010)

مش عارفه مالي 
منكده بجد​


----------



## max mike (11 مايو 2010)

*ارحمنى يا الله​*


----------



## petit chat (11 مايو 2010)

مبسوطة لانى عملت التوقيع 
بعد ما دوخت كل اخواتى معايا 
بس العدرا كملت ببركتها​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2010)

*معصبببببببببببببببببة*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2010)

*يَا رَبُّ لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيداً؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2010)

_مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووق  اووووووووووى_​


----------



## Alcrusader (12 مايو 2010)

أيام صعبة وإمتحانات 
إرتبك وخوف من المستقبل
يا رب خير.


----------



## النور الجديد (12 مايو 2010)

مخنوقة جدااااااااا
وحاسه حالي بدي اموت​


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2010)

*تعبت  اكتير يارب
بكفى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2010)

حيرة فظيعة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووق  اووووووووووى_​





النور الجديد قال:


> مخنوقة جدااااااااا
> وحاسه حالي بدي اموت​





just member قال:


> *تعبت  اكتير يارب
> بكفى
> *​





سندريلا2009 قال:


> حيرة فظيعة​



يســــــلام..
أنا كنت مبسوطة شفت ردودكم دى بصـــراحة أنبسط أكتر :11azy:
دخلت فييييين أنا :a4:
هههههه ​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> يســــــلام..
> 
> أنا كنت مبسوطة شفت ردودكم دى بصـــراحة أنبسط أكتر :11azy:
> دخلت فييييين أنا :a4:
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

سيبك انتي تحفة يابنتي

انا الحمد لله مبسوط


----------



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2010)

*اشكرك لانك اله عظيم​*


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2010)

*واثقه في عملك يارب
وانك بتختار الصالح دايما لينا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2010)

مفتقدة المنتدى جدااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

*قلبى مقبوض 
يا رب دبر للخير و فرح قلوبنا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2010)

*أشكرك يارب
*​


----------



## max mike (13 مايو 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2010)

*ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب على كل حال وحتى الشكر مش كفايه​*


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

*جميل حالك هاد وعلاقتك يا دونا
ربنا يسعدك اختى العزيزة

*​


----------



## zezza (14 مايو 2010)

مضايقة من نفسى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2010)

*أشكرك يارب *
​


----------



## Twin (14 مايو 2010)

*بقوووووووووووووول*
*يارب .... بك ولك حياتي*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مايو 2010)

محتـــــــــــــــــــارة :t7:​


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2010)

*"لتكن مشيئتك" *​


----------



## petit chat (15 مايو 2010)

*الحمد للة *
*اشكرك يارب :new5::94:*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 مايو 2010)

*منيحة نشكر الله​*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 مايو 2010)

متوتره جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2010)

*هلا دوار شديد*​


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2010)

*مرتبك ...... ومحتاج ارشاد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> سيبك انتي تحفة يابنتي
> 
> انا الحمد لله مبسوط



ههههههههههه
اه ماهو أنا عارفة :smil16:
أنا والحمدلله مبسوطة كالعاااااااادة :t30:
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 مايو 2010)

*يامسهل يارب*​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 مايو 2010)

قلقانه نفسي ارتاح​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2010)

فرحــــانة ومبسوطة 
ونفسى أخلى اللى حواليا مباسيط زى 
بفكر أصرف لكم تلات ايام فصل 
ههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اوووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووى*


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

سلامتك من الخنقة يا جون 
صلى ربنا يزيل الهم و التعب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

انا كويسة و بصلى الناس كلها تبقى كويسة و مبسوطة


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2010)

*نفسية متعبة جداااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2010)

مريضة ​


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2010)

*دعنى يارب اقترب منك لالمس يديك التى تحتضنانى *​


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2010)

احتاج إلى الإرادة...


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2010)

*مش مبسوطه ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 مايو 2010)

شعور قلق جداااااااااااا​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (17 مايو 2010)

ياريت اكون غير انا واغير كل حاكة في حياتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2010)

*مكسوره*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2010)

حيران


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2010)

*حاسس أن هناك أمل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع...وبحبك قوووووووووى يا بابا يسوع
*​


----------



## maro sweety (17 مايو 2010)

نشكر ربنا ع كل حال


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2010)

*خلصني فأنت هو يا رب المخلص الوحيد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2010)

يا رب مليييييييييش غيرك ساعدني


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2010)

_*الجاااااااااااااااى احسن *_
_*نشكر  ربنا على كل حال*_​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2010)

*يارب ارحم صنعة يديك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مايو 2010)

اشكر ربنا على كل حااااال​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 مايو 2010)

نشكر الرب على كل حاجه​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*مافيش مشاكل
هستنى تانى وتانى....
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2010)

مابقش في شئ فارق معايا خالص
واهي ايام وبنعيشها


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2010)

*مخنوق​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2010)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوي يا ربي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2010)

يانهار عدي وخلص

حاسه اني داخله علي حاله اكتئاب


بس مش عارف ازاي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

*مستنيك يا ربى يسوع
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2010)

طالبه معايا اروش على الناس مش عارف ليه :new6:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

طالية معايا رخامة على كيوبد :d​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طالية معايا رخامة على كيوبد :d​




:36_1_24: يا ويلكم يا ويلكم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

ولكمك معاك يابنى
وفسح حبة ارخم بقا
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2010)

*je suis malade*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *je suis malade*​




الف سلامه عليكى يا مقدسه


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

*فيك يا إلهي يفرح قلبي، *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الف سلامه عليكى يا مقدسه


*  Merci beacoup *
*Tu est parle francais*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2010)

مش لاقيه وصف للاحساسيد
بس الحمد لله


----------



## النور الجديد (19 مايو 2010)

توتر وقلق​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مايو 2010)

depression
محتاج ارادة،  وقوة على تخطي هذه المرحلة والإختبارات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب من كل قلبى على وقوفك معايا دايما​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2010)

*أشعر أنك بجانبي ..... فلتظهر مجدك في أنا كي أتأكد*​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

*يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني أنا عبدتك الخاطئة *​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مايو 2010)

توفيق


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2010)

اشكر ربنا حاسه بسلام انهارده​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2010)

متصالحة مع نفسي


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2010)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي*​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2010)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى​*


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

*تعبان جدااااااااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2010)

*أشكرك يا يسوع على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال...هشكرك على طول يا بابا يسوع...آمين
*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2010)

*روحك القدوس فليعمل في أعماقي،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 مايو 2010)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط *
*اوووووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووى  اووووووووووووووى*
*بقالى كتير مفرحتش كداااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## Alcrusader (23 مايو 2010)

إرادة وتوفيق


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مايو 2010)

30:30:30:

*اشكرك يا رب 
نجحو هما الثلاثة وبدرجات عالية​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا جميل النجاح
وعقبال يارب نا تفرحي بتخرجهم من اعلي الكليات

يسوع يفرح قلبك دايما ياراجعه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مايو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا جميل النجاح
> وعقبال يارب نا تفرحي بتخرجهم من اعلي الكليات
> 
> يسوع يفرح قلبك دايما ياراجعه



*مرسي خالص يا نيفو 
يا رب يخليكي لي يا صديقتي وتفرحي معايا وافرح معاكي بكل حاجة حلوة بحياتنا 
الرب يفرح قلبك يا روح قلبي 
بحبك يا نيفو​*


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> 30:30:30:
> 
> *اشكرك يا رب *
> 
> *نجحو هما الثلاثة وبدرجات عالية *​


 
مبروووووووووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
 نجاح الاولاد
وربنا يديك الصحة وطولت العمر
 وتفرحي فيهم بشهدات الدكتوره
وتزوجيهم وتعزمينا ماشي
 هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك اسرتك 
ويحميكم جميعا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
> نجاح الاولاد
> وربنا يديك الصحة وطولت العمر
> وتفرحي فيهم بشهدات الدكتوره
> ...



*يا رب يخليكي يا النور يا حبيبتي 
وافرح بيكي يا قمر وتعزميني 
ههههههههههههه
مرسي يا حبي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

أشكرك بردو يا بابا يسوع
​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مايو 2010)

> يا رب يخليكي يا النور يا حبيبتي
> وافرح بيكي يا قمر وتعزميني
> ههههههههههههه
> مرسي يا حبي


ويخليك يا اجمل واحن ماما 
واكيد يا ماما اعزمك على فرحي 
يلا بقى حواليكي عريس ليه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ويخليك يا اجمل واحن ماما
> واكيد يا ماما اعزمك على فرحي
> يلا بقى حواليكي عريس ليه
> هههههههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي كبرتيني قوي
انا 32 سنة علي فكرة 
عقبال  لما افرح بيكي يا قمر​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مايو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتي كبرتيني قوي
> انا 32 سنة علي فكرة
> عقبال لما افرح بيكي يا قمر


بجد واجمل وارق واحن ماما
ربنا يديك ظولت العمر يارب
ربنا موجود والبنت ما بتعرف نصيبها فين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2010)

محتاره اخد القرار
يارب ارشدني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 مايو 2010)

*حيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 مايو 2010)

مضغوطة من الشغل


----------



## zezza (23 مايو 2010)

*زهقانة ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 مايو 2010)

_*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  اوووووووووووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2010)

*افتح يا رب عيون قلوبنا الداخلية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*انت يارب يســـــــــوع الضمان... انت الحنان... انت الراحة...
 انت الملجأ ...أنت الكل فى الكل يا يســـــــــــوع.
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  اوووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## النور الجديد (24 مايو 2010)

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مايو 2010)

*مخنوقة 
زعلانة 
عيوني بتدمع​*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *مخنوقة​*
> *زعلانة *
> 
> *عيوني بتدمع *​


 :download:

يا ريتنى ما دخلت موضوعك يا راجعة 
ولا علقت فية 
بس مش بعرف اقول الا اللى حساة 

ارجوكى مش تزعلى 
مش هدخل كتابات تانى 
ومش هعلق على شعراء 


ربنا يخدنى 

بجد 
عيونك دامعة 
انا غرقت الكيبورد على زعلك يا حبيبتى 
وهادخل بعد اذنك 
لو وافقتى 
الغى مشاركاتى 
بموضوعك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا ريتنى ما دخلت موضوعك يا راجعة
> ولا علقت فية
> ...



*خلاص يا اسماشيل 
مفيش حاجة وبعد الشر عليكي 
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
قلبتوها نكدا ليه 
هى ناقصة 
افرحو بقى  انكم اصحاب اوى كدا
 والمحبة بقيت عمله نادرة
والرابطة هتتعمل  
واول مشاركة هتكون لاسمشيال
ولا ايه رايك؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2010)

*مستنيك يا بابا يســـــــــــــــــــــــوع
*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
تعبت...
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*وانا  اتخنقت*_​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

:t9:اوعى تكون بتراقبنى يا جون
:hlp:
حالى بهزر
ربنا معاك ويسعد قلبك ويشيل اى ضيق فيك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*انت   يا جوجوووووووووووووووو*_
_*انت العسل بتعنا   يا ريت  النا كلها زيك*_​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*الله يخليك يا جون
كلمتك اكتير طيبة فيني
ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك يارب
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

*ياااااااااه ربنا يسمع منك نفسى اضحك من قلبى بجد*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*ربنا موجود

وبيحبك...
*​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2010)

*عارفك ربى يســــوع انك حاسس بيا*.​


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و فى كل حال ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2010)

*مصدومه جداااا  بسبب رساله خاصه جاتلى !!!!​*


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2010)

[size="5"]سامحني ياسيدي​

لحالة الجفاسامحني علي الرجوعف والجوع​[/size]


----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2010)

*حزينة جداااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2010)

*احساس شديد بالضيق​*


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2010)

ربي تعلم اني بشر                    وحولي قد انتشر
الفساد وكل شر                         ربي انظر لي واعني 

سامحني   سامحني 
سامحني  واصفح عني


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2010)

*بحبك قووووى يا بابا يســـــــــــــــــــــــوع
*​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2010)

*"مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبانه"*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مايو 2010)

بشكرررررر ربنا على كل شيئ​


----------



## holy day (28 مايو 2010)

*حاسس اني ضايع ومش لاقي النور ساعدني يارب المجد *
​


----------



## ponponayah (28 مايو 2010)

*احساس صعب بالوحدة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2010)

لية كدة بس يابونى
احنا معاكى 
ولا احنا مش كفاية يابت :t9:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مايو 2010)

*انا فرحانة علشان رايحة انهاردة رحلة للقديسة دميانة وسيدهم بشاي وهنعدي علي راس البر​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 مايو 2010)

*حاسه بخوف​*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *انا فرحانة علشان رايحة انهاردة رحلة للقديسة دميانة وسيدهم بشاي وهنعدي علي راس البر​*


*ترجعى بألف سلامة يارب

*​


----------



## Alcrusader (28 مايو 2010)

يا رب سامح كل العالم


----------



## Alcrusader (28 مايو 2010)

أمل وحظ.


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2010)




----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *انا فرحانة علشان رايحة انهاردة رحلة للقديسة دميانة وسيدهم بشاي وهنعدي علي راس البر​*



خدينى معاكى :love45:​


----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

نشكر الله على كل حال


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2010)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته.
*​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

*مكتئبه نوعا ما*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مايو 2010)

*تعبااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ترجعى بألف سلامة يارب
> 
> *​



*مرسي يا جوجو  رحت وجيت وكان يوم جميل جدا عاوزك
جسد االقديس سيدهم بشاي زي ما هو بحالته ومتحللش 
اكيد لكثرة الالام اللي اتحملها من اجل الرب جسدة لن يري فساد 
حاجة عظيمة بجد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> خدينى معاكى :love45:​



*زيزا حبيبة قلبي 
انتي عسولة يا ريتك كنتي معايا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2010)

*اشكرك يارب...*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2010)

*الحمد لله مرتاحه اوي من جوايه​*


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2010)

*قلقاااااااااااااان​*


----------



## Alcrusader (30 مايو 2010)

ضغط وقلق...


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2010)

مش حاسس بشيء​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> مش حاسس بشيء​





احسن شي


----------



## النور الجديد (30 مايو 2010)

تعبانة جدااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2010)

*أقدس وأجمل أيام عمرى يوم ما بكلمك يا رب يسوع**
*​


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2010)

*متضايق ومحبط​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2010)

_*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط اوووووووووووووووى   شوفت حد  كانت هموت واشوفه *_​


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2010)

*" أنظر إلى يارب فإنى فى ضيق "*​


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2010)

*زعلان لان برغم كل هاد مش هاين عليك....*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 مايو 2010)

*احساسي (شوق)*​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## Alcrusader (31 مايو 2010)

مش عارف...


----------



## النور الجديد (31 مايو 2010)

تعبانه جداااااااااااا
ومحتاجه للصلاة​


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2010)

*يارب ارحم صنعة يديك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2010)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوي يا ربيييييييييي
ساعدنيييييييييييييي​*


----------



## The one message (31 مايو 2010)

انا عم بدعيلك انه يساعدك الرب ويعطيكي الدعم
يا الله ساعدها بقوتك الكبيرة وباركها هي وكل شخص محتاج
آميـــــــــن​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> تعبانه جداااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ومحتاجه للصلاة​


*ربنا  معاكى يا نوووووووووووووور  وترجعى  بالسلامة  وتنورى المنتدى لانه مضلم من غيريك اوى*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يرشد الجميع

ويشفي كل مريض

امين يارب


----------



## النور الجديد (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ربنا معاكى يا نوووووووووووووور وترجعى بالسلامة وتنورى المنتدى لانه مضلم من غيريك اوى*​


 
جون بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 
الله يسلمك يارب 
كلامك فرحني جداااا
والمنتدى داه بيتي الثاني
وبحبكم جداااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Alcrusader (1 يونيو 2010)

يا رب خير.


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2010)

*فيا ألم كبير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *فيا ألم كبير*​



*ربنا يشيل عنك  يا جوجو كل الم وهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

*فلتكن يا رب مشيئتك فى حياتى فلن ارضى بغيرها​*


----------



## youhnna (2 يونيو 2010)

*دبر يارب حياتى كما يليق​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 يونيو 2010)

يارب ساعدني وقوني 
وارحمني برحمتك يارب​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك يا رب اعمالنا التي نمجد فيها اسمك القدوس


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك أفعالنا يا يسوع.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 يونيو 2010)

حزينة جدااااااااا​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2010)

*اعانى من لحظات حنين...*​


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2010)

كويسة كتيييييييييييير نشكر الله​


----------



## Alcrusader (3 يونيو 2010)

كون معي!


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

حاسس بملل! لكن اشكرك يارب يسوع.


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

فقدت حماسى


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يونيو 2010)

لسه احساسي مشوش
خايفه اكون بخدع نفسي وبخدعك​


----------



## Alcrusader (4 يونيو 2010)

صعوبات... تهين مع المسيح.


----------



## solofanty (4 يونيو 2010)

يا رب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2010)

اعصابى مشدودة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2010)

مخنوقه جدا​


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2010)

*مفيش احساس مستقر​*


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2010)

*ادخل إلى أعماقي واشفني وطهرني بدمك القاني*​


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2010)

*الى متى...
فيا احتياج الك
*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2010)

*نحمدك ياالله نحمدك واسمك قريب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

قلقانة كتير​


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2010)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

اجبلك طاسة الخضة ياواد ياكريتيك
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2010)

> اجبلك طاسة الخضة ياواد ياكريتيك
> ههههههههههههه​


 

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2010)

دى اخرت الصحوبية
وااااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## النور الجديد (5 يونيو 2010)

يارب ساعدني​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2010)

حاسه بغربه
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يونيو 2010)

*كل كياني يسبح اسمك يا الهي 
قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤت *


----------



## النور الجديد (6 يونيو 2010)

يارب ارحمني برحمتك​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يونيو 2010)

يا رب النجاح الباهر!


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

زفت والحمدلله 

وعنجد صدق المثل خير تعمل شر تلقى


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> زفت والحمدلله
> 
> وعنجد صدق المثل خير تعمل شر تلقى


 

:download:

اية دة 
حد يقدر يزفت حياتك غيرى يا حبى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا انتى ملاك اصلا عمر ما حد يقدر يجازيكى عن خيرك بشر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2010)

مخنوق من حاجة مش من حقي اتخنق منها
احساس صعب


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2010)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى​*


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2010)

*توبنى يا رب فأتوب*​


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يونيو 2010)

خوف كبير​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2010)

*نفسى أنام...*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

عااااااااااايزه ارتاح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2010)

ركبى بتخبط على الجيران من القلق​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

*ارحمنى يالله *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2010)

بحبك بابا يسوع يا إلهى وملكى ورجائى.
​


----------



## النور الجديد (8 يونيو 2010)

ساعدني يارب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2010)

محتجاااااااااااااالك يابابا يسوع​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

مليش غيرك يا حبيبي يسوع


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2010)

*حنين لبعض الرومانسية
او الحب...
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

محتاجه اقربلك اكتر يا يسوع لان معاك راحتي


----------



## Alcrusader (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك أيامنا يا يسوع
يا عدرا كوني معنا


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2010)

*فى ضيقى دعوت الرب *​


----------



## النور الجديد (9 يونيو 2010)

خوف وتوتر كبير جداااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2010)

*حاسس بارق وارهاق شديد....لكن يسوع قوتى وتسبيحتى...
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

محتاجه افرح شويه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

:crying:​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 يونيو 2010)

:94:
نشكرك يارب ​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2010)

*اغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج​*


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

*انت ستر لي. من الضيق تحفظني*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2010)

كله للخيرررررررررررررر


----------



## Alcrusader (10 يونيو 2010)

ساعدنا بكل اختباراتنا يا رب.


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2010)

*" تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الاحمال فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2010)

*عندى حالة اررررررق​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2010)

*تعباااااااانه اويييييييي*


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ساعدنا في الإختبارات والإمتحانات...


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

قلقانه علي شخص عزيز علي قلبي


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يونيو 2010)

زهقت من كل حاجه 
يارب ساعدني​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2010)

مبسوطه جدا
بس ربنا يستر بقي
​


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ضلك معي


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*قلبا نقيا اخلق فى يالله​*


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2010)

*سامحنى ياربى يسوع انا الخاطئه*​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يونيو 2010)

ارحمني يارب وساعدني​


----------



## petit chat (12 يونيو 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا 
ارحمنى يارب​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2010)

*لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معى​*


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2010)

*حالة نسيان
بكل شيئ من حولى...
*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2010)

*يارب امنحنى قوة للاحتمال*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2010)

عندى رجاء فى المسيح له كل المجد.
​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2010)

*هبنى الأيمان الذى يجعلنى أبصر يدك وعملك معى وراء كل الاحداث​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يونيو 2010)

فرح داخلي ​


----------



## Alcrusader (14 يونيو 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدني بكرا بامتحان...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يونيو 2010)

*بشكر ربنا 
انو مفرح قلبي *


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2010)

دايما ربنا معايا وبيساعدني ويقويني


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2010)

*أسندنى فى ضعفى أسمع لصلاتى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب ساعدني*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 يونيو 2010)

يارب ارحمنى​


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2010)

*من تانى فيا حنين

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2010)

مصدوووووووووووومه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2010)

*مبسووووووووووطه اووووووى ​*


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2010)

*كل شئ انتهى 
بخيره وشره 
يلا حسن الختام 
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 يونيو 2010)

احمنا ووفقنا يا رب في كل ما نعمله


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2010)

*فلتدركنى رحمتك سريعا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يونيو 2010)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب كل حين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2010)

*انا بحبك قوى يارب يسوع.
*​


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2010)

*وانا كمان بحبك يارب*​


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يونيو 2010)

يا يسوع ما تتركني 
دليك معنى يا عدرا


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2010)

*ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يونيو 2010)

نشكر ربنا الحمدلله​


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2010)

متغاظة علشان الجزاير اتعادلت
:11azy:
​


----------



## Alcrusader (18 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ساعدني ليوم...


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2010)

مبسوطه اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

_*ربنا يسترررررررررر*_​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يونيو 2010)

مخنوقة وتعبانه جداااااااااااااااا​


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2010)

*وحشتنى اوى
فيا بأنتظارك بكل الوقت...
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*فى منتهى الحيره
محتاجه اخد قرار ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

تعبانة جداا​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

*لاتحـــزن ولا تتالم علي شئ فـــي هذا العالـــم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2010)

*قلقانه على مرتاحه على فرحانه على حزينه
هضربهم في الخلاط يطلع تائهه ومش عارفاني
ربنا يفرح الجميح​*


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2010)

*خايف وقلقان من امتحان انهاردة​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يونيو 2010)

خوف وقلق من الي جاي​


----------



## zezza (20 يونيو 2010)

نشكر الله​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

_*ربنا يستر*_​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يستر*_​





ايه حاسس بمصيبة جايلك ولا ايه يا جون ههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها ع الكل


----------



## Alcrusader (20 يونيو 2010)

*يا يسوع إظهر حقيقتك لكل العالم ودعهم يعرفون حقيقتك...*


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

*كن مطمئناً جداً جداً ولا تفكر في الامر كثيراً بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر *​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2010)

*احتياج لأشى كتير*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

*فرحانة جدا بمحبة اخوتي هنا لي *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يونيو 2010)

محتارة :t7:​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

*جعلت اتكالى عليك..يارب لا تهملنى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2010)

*يا رب ماليش غيرك ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ساعدني


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

ما كنتش فاكركى كدة فعلا اتصدمت ومذهولة يالا اعيش واتعلم


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2010)

*اشكر يا الهى على كل حال​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 يونيو 2010)

محتاره ومتوتره جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## dodo jojo (21 يونيو 2010)

سعييييييييييييد....وحرااااااااان شويه...ههههههههه


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يونيو 2010)

يا رب سهّل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## just member (21 يونيو 2010)

*فيا حزن كبير يقتل بقلبى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *فيا حزن كبير يقتل بقلبى
> *​



*لا يا جوجو ولا يهمك
مفيش حاجه بتستاهل زعلك وحزنك صدقنى​*


----------



## just member (21 يونيو 2010)

*الله يخليكي يا دونا
ربنا موجود...
*​


----------



## Nemo (21 يونيو 2010)

زهقانة شوية


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2010)

*مشتاقة لكتير ناس*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2010)

بطق من الحر والمذاكرة والصداع ​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ساعدنا كلنا 
وسهل كل الأمور ...


----------



## totty (22 يونيو 2010)

*مش هقول لحد تاني مستنياك انت يارب تدخل أحسن من كل الناس​*​


----------



## zezza (22 يونيو 2010)

تعباااااااااااااااااااانة و مرهقة و حرانة :heat::heat:​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2010)

*أيها الرب يسوع ليس لى غيرك

احتمى بك تضمنى يا ربى*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

*حررررراااااان وقرفان من المذاكرة

بس خلاص هانت​*


----------



## just member (22 يونيو 2010)

*اممم
مش عارف...
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2010)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااانه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2010)

حاسه بحيره جامده مووووووووووت


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *تعباااااااااااااااااااانه*


 

ليه يا حبيبتي مالك


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2010)

*"أنا أثق بك يا رب وأعلم أنك تحبني وأن خطتك وتوقيتك لحياتي كاملين.*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2010)

نشكر ربنا الحمدلله​


----------



## Alcrusader (23 يونيو 2010)

حاسس أمور قوية بوجهي 
سهل كل ما هو صعب يا رب


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2010)

*إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

حاسه بحيره


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2010)

*هرمى كل اتكالى عليك​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2010)

الراحه معاك يا يسوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2010)

*مبقتش عارفه ايه من حقي وايه مش من حقي*


----------



## Alcrusader (24 يونيو 2010)

يا رب سهل أمورنا


----------



## Nemo (24 يونيو 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

جوايا شعور بالامتنان لربنا كبير جداااااااااااااا

الحمد للة


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2010)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يونيو 2010)

نحمدك يا رب يا يسوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2010)

*تمــــــــام جدا *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

*عيوني بتدمع لان مرمر راحت خلوة في الدير ولسة مكلماها قالتلي وحشتيني قوي​*


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2010)

*"مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان"*​


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

يا يسوع إجعل كل ما هو خير يحل علينا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

انت كل حياتى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2010)

*تعبانه يا ربي 
ساعدني يا ربي*


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

يا رب ساعد كل من هو محتاج ليعرف عظمتك


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2010)

*انفض غبار سنين كثيرة مضت فى حياتى*​


----------



## النور الجديد (26 يونيو 2010)

مصدومة من كل حاجه حولي​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

*لا املك سوى حبك الذي به املك كل الاشياء.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2010)

*بابا يسوع عمرى اللى انا بحياه.
*​


----------



## Twin (26 يونيو 2010)

*محتاجك يارب ... قويني*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (26 يونيو 2010)

تفكيــــــر وتعب


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل الاحوال​*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يونيو 2010)

*إجعل يا يسوع كل الأمور خيراً علينا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*ارشدنى يا رب وقوينى ​*


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

*أعطني يا رب أن أحبك و علمني يا رب كيف أحبك *​


----------



## Alcrusader (28 يونيو 2010)

*يا أخي يسوع لي الشرف أن ادعى أخاً لك أنت الذي قلت من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات هو أخي وأختي وأمي... اعطف علينا بنعمك وساعدنا في وجه كل الصعوبات التي نواجهها...*


----------



## rana1981 (28 يونيو 2010)

*نعساااااااااااااااااانة​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2010)

رجعلك اصلي انا منك ومارتحشي بعيد عنك بحبك ايوه ياربي انا ابنك انا منك


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2010)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## Alcrusader (28 يونيو 2010)

يا رب نور قلوب من يرفضوك


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

*+ "اعترف لك (أحمدك) أيها الآب." *​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 يونيو 2010)

مخنوقة من النت حددوا سرعتــــة وااااااااء حرام


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*بــــعــيــط :crying:**:36_1_38:**:crying:
*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يونيو 2010)

*تعبانة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2010)

:ranting:متعصبة :ranting:
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

زهقـــــانة​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

حراااااااااان


----------



## النور الجديد (29 يونيو 2010)

محتاره جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2010)

*قلقانه*


----------



## النور الجديد (29 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *قلقانه*


 

خير مالك يا حبيبتي انا عمك وكلنا معاكي وبنحبك 
وطول ما ربنا معاكي مش تقلقي ارمي حمولك عليه 
وهو حيساعدك الرب يكون معك ويريح بالك وقلبك يارب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> خير مالك يا حبيبتي انا عمك وكلنا معاكي وبنحبك
> وطول ما ربنا معاكي مش تقلقي ارمي حمولك عليه
> وهو حيساعدك الرب يكون معك ويريح بالك وقلبك يارب ​


*يااااااااااارب
ربنا يخليكي 
وشكرا ليكي حبيبتي
دايما كلامك بيرحني 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يونيو 2010)

There  is nothing new under the sun


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2010)

*يوم شغل ممل 
*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (29 يونيو 2010)

فرحانـــــــــــــــــــــه 
      بالرغــــم من كــل ضيــق وحــزن وقهـر ومــــــــــــرض لازلــت
                                فرحانـــــــــــــــــــه
                        لوجــود الــرب في حياتــي


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2010)

*:94::94:اعنى يارب يسوع المسيح مخلصى الصالح​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2010)

*تردد.. حيره .. ارتباك
القرار صعب ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يونيو 2010)

بلاش القرار ده والنبى يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بلاش القرار ده والنبى يا دونا



*شكلك معايا على الخط يا مينا 
ربنا يدبر للخير​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*فاشلة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2010)

هــــــــــطـــــــــــــــق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*سبحوا لالهنا الحى *
قولولوا وعدت وقلت انا جاى
تتركنا يارب بس ازاى
انا واثق ان انت معانا
معانا فى الضيق والآلام
تمنحنا يارب السلام
وانت معانا كل الايام
انا واثق ان انت معانا.*
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2010)

* (توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لاتعتمد)*​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2010)

*امممممممممم مش عارف​*


----------



## Alcrusader (30 يونيو 2010)

خلصنا يا رب من كل ضيقات نواجهها


----------



## back_2_zero (30 يونيو 2010)

*تعبانة و زهقانة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*الحمد لله بشكر ربنا 
حاسه اني ملكت الدنيا كلها*


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2010)

*.. عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى، تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى.*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

مش عارفه مالي


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2010)

*ieed you plz*
*...i'm a *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

محتاجه النصيحه اوي


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يونيو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *شكلك معايا على الخط يا مينا
> ربنا يدبر للخير​*



اه انا موبينيل وانتى ايه ههههههه
عشان خاطر ربنا بجد تراجعى يا دونا عن القرار ده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2010)

تعباااااااااانة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*مبقاش في احاسيس
خلصت*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته..
*​


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2010)

*بحبك يارب
*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2010)

*يارب يامن وهبتني الحياة لاتبخل 
علي بقلب يغمره الشكر*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2010)

طالبه معايا تهييس على اخر الليل
انا اقوم اروح احسن بدل ما نهيس على الناس هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> طالبه معايا تهييس على اخر الليل
> انا اقوم اروح احسن بدل ما نهيس على الناس هههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا بقول كده برضه:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا بقول كده برضه:t30:*​




هههههههههههه صدقينى اه يا روكا هروح احسن
انتى فاهمه التهييس بيعمل معايا ايه هههههههه


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (1 يوليو 2010)

بحبك يا الهي يسوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> طالبه معايا تهييس على اخر الليل
> انا اقوم اروح احسن بدل ما نهيس على الناس هههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه
صباحو فل يا سيدى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههه صدقينى اه يا روكا هروح احسن
> انتى فاهمه التهييس بيعمل معايا ايه هههههههه


*هههههههه*
*انت هتقولي يا مينا*
*لا الحق 6 وتلت بينده:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> صباحو فل يا سيدى​


*يا بت اسمها بندحرج المسا30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> صباحو فل يا سيدى​



هههههههههههههههه
صباحو عسل يا سندريلا



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *انت هتقولي يا مينا*
> *لا الحق 6 وتلت بينده:t30:*​



 6و3 كمان ههههههههه ماشى يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> صباحو عسل يا سندريلا
> 
> 
> ...


*6 و3 مين يا عم الحاج30:*
*انا بقول تروح خلاص:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *6 و3 مين يا عم الحاج30:*
> *انا بقول تروح خلاص:t30:*​



ايون يا روكا صدقينى برصد وهخلع عشان فصلت ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2010)

_*بحـــــــــــــــب فى احلى قصة حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*_​


----------



## raffy (2 يوليو 2010)

فرحانة جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## losivertheprince (2 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
يعنى تايه شوية*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ايون يا روكا صدقينى برصد وهخلع عشان فصلت ههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه احسن برضه:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بحـــــــــــــــب فى احلى قصة حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*_​


*يا سيدي *
*مين بقا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :smil13::smil13:​


*مالك يا به:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

*عادي زي كل يوم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا به:t9:*​



*حراااااااااانه :t30:
أهمدى يابت :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بحـــــــــــــــب فى احلى قصة حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*_​



*أيوة مع روكا انا 
ميييييييين بقى :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حراااااااااانه :t30:
> أهمدى يابت :11azy:*​


*حرااااااانة ايه يا به*
*لما الجو عندنا حلو*
*ولسه قال ايه بتشتي عندكم*
*الكلام ده يا بت تضحكي بيه علي اي عضو لسه مبتدئ وتاخدي مشاركته وماشية:t30:*
*ومش ههمد لما نشوف اخرتك ايه يا بت:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أيوة مع روكا انا
> ميييييييين بقى :hlp:*​


*ايوة انا عايزة اعرف 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حرااااااانة ايه يا به*
> *لما الجو عندنا حلو*
> *ولسه قال ايه بتشتي عندكم*
> *الكلام ده يا بت تضحكي بيه علي اي عضو لسه مبتدئ وتاخدي مشاركته وماشية:t30:*
> *ومش ههمد لما نشوف اخرتك ايه يا بت:t9:*​



*والنبى مضحكوك عليييييكى يا شابه 
مين اللى قالك انها بتشتى عندنا :smil16:
لا يابت أنا بضحك على الكل وأبتداء من المباركين اللى زيك كده 
اللى لسه مخضريييييين ومرعرعين كدا 30:
ههههههههه
لا هتهمدى بقى :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *والنبى مضحكوك عليييييكى يا شابه
> مين اللى قالك انها بتشتى عندنا :smil16:
> لا يابت أنا بضحك على الكل وأبتداء من المباركين اللى زيك كده
> اللى لسه مخضريييييين ومرعرعين كدا 30:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*هو انا يا به لسه مخضرة قريب :t9:*
*لما ليا اكتر من سنة حضرتك موجودة*
*وبعدين هعرف يعني هعرف*
*بالذوق او بالذوق برضه30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *هو انا يا به لسه مخضرة قريب :t9:*
> *لما ليا اكتر من سنة حضرتك موجودة*
> *وبعدين هعرف يعني هعرف*
> *بالذوق او بالذوق برضه30:*​



*لا بس لسه مخضرة يعنى 
عقبال ما شوفك بشرطة فالنص 30:
وعلى يدى ياروكتى :t30:
ههههههه
لالا مش أحنا اللى يمشى معانا الذووووووق يا ست الكتكوتة
لست أحنا :smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2010)

محتاجه ليك يا يسوع اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا بس لسه مخضرة يعنى
> عقبال ما شوفك بشرطة فالنص 30:
> وعلى يدى ياروكتى :t30:
> ههههههه
> ...


*حلوة لسه مخضرة دي:smil8:*
*ياختي غالي والطلب رخيص:t30:*
*اه يمشي معاكي الناحية التانية*
*وصدقيني غالي برضه والطلب رخيص30:*​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2010)

*نفسية سيئة....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *نفسية سيئة....*​


*ملقين كل همكم علي الرب*​


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2010)

*احساس مش مستقر​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2010)

*موجوعه*


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2010)

*(ذوقوا و انظروا ما أطيب الرب )*​


----------



## raffy (3 يوليو 2010)

مجروحة من ناس كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أيوة مع روكا انا *
> 
> 
> *ميييييييين بقى :hlp:*​


_*   لا ياباشا  دا سررررررررررررررر*_
_*ااقول للعروسة  واجى ابلغكم*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *نفسية سيئة....*​


*هتعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى*  يا جوجو  يا جميل​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2010)

*واثق فيك اكتر من نفسى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *نفسية سيئة....*​



*كل ده بسبب انك كلمتنى امبارح :heat:
قلتلك بلاش ههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو ويسعد كل ايامك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2010)

*حاسه بولا حاجه مش عارفه ليه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2010)

مرهقة جامد
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

عادى زى كل يوم ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2010)

*تعباااااااااانه يا ربي
ساعدني*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2010)

ليه يا قمر

مالك بس في ايه؟


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2010)

*مزعوجة*​


----------



## بحبك يا الهي (3 يوليو 2010)

تعبانه جدااااااااا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يوليو 2010)

*بحب مصر  :d
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2010)

*متضايقة شوية*​


----------



## Eva Maria (3 يوليو 2010)

*أشكرك ربي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

*فرحة قلبى فيك إلهى
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (4 يوليو 2010)

*حـــزيــنـة*​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*يَا رَبُّ لِمَاذَا تَقِفُ بَعِيداً؟ لِمَاذَا تَخْتَفِي فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ؟ *​


----------



## raffy (4 يوليو 2010)

متغااااااااااااااااااظة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2010)

انى مريضة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

*أشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال.
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2010)

عندي لامبالاه من كل شئ حواليا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

*حاسس اني بأيت بارد*​


----------



## Alcrusader (4 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع لا تتركني


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*بالعكس  كل  يوم جديد  يا كوكو  يا عسل   *_
_*كله تماموووووووووووووووووووووز*_
_*ربنا يديمها ولو  لفترة  قصيرة*_​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كل ده بسبب انك كلمتنى امبارح :heat:
> قلتلك بلاش ههههه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو ويسعد كل ايامك​*


*يا راجل
تفتكرى كدة بردو يا دونا
اكيد لا يا امى
انا اسعدنى وجودك والحكى معكى
ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة لينا
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

*تماااااام تماااااام *​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2010)

يارب ديما بخير يا مورا
ربنا يسعدك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

*يااااااااواد ياجو دوختنى ياد :dntknw:
هههههه
روح رد عليا فالمشرفين 
عشان همسك فى خناقك انا النهارده :beee:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههه*
*فرحنا   فى المشرفين هيضربو بعض  دلوقتى*
*هههههههههههه*
*يلا بقى هنا  ماشى  *
*علشان نتفرج *​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يااااااااواد ياجو دوختنى ياد :dntknw:
> هههههه
> روح رد عليا فالمشرفين
> عشان همسك فى خناقك انا النهارده :beee:*​


*رحت ياختى ورديت
اشوف فيكي يوم يكون زيى العسل 
هههههههه
*​


jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *فرحنا   فى المشرفين هيضربو بعض  دلوقتى*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *يلا بقى هنا  ماشى  *
> *علشان نتفرج *​


*بوتجاز يا واد يا جون باين عليك
بس لمعلوماتك مرمر اختى الصغيرة وديما وبشقاوتها دى لازم استحملها
اصل مافى حدا راضى يبدلها بغسالة ولا مروحة:dance:
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *رحت ياختى ورديت
> اشوف فيكي يوم يكون زيى العسل
> هههههههه
> *​
> ...


*
هههههههههههه
لالا بقى يا جون انا مش أخته الصغيرة ولا حاجة :smil13:
وهو مستحملنى غصب وأقتدار :gy0000:
وميقدرش يتكلم بقى
وشكل كده فى قطع غيار مشرفين هتتحدف النهارده :budo:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه
> لالا بقى يا جون انا مش أخته الصغيرة ولا حاجة :smil13:
> 
> *​


*احسن بردو
ريحتيني الله يريح قلبك:t33:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه
نسيت أقولك يا جووووون
ده هو اللى أخويا الصغير :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*ودا حالى المشرفين  فى منتدنا الجميل*_
_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يستر علينا  ونشكر ربنا على اللون الاخضر  *_
_*بلا اصفر بلا  .........*_
_*ضرب  دول بيموتو بعض يا جدع*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ودا حالى المشرفين  فى منتدنا الجميل*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ربنا يستر علينا  ونشكر ربنا على اللون الاخضر  *_
> _*بلا اصفر بلا  .........*_
> _*ضرب  دول بيموتو بعض يا جدع*_​



*لا ياجووووون أحنا بنهزر وبس
بس شكل اللون الاخضر هو اللى هنموتوه بقى :beee:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*اه   حكم القوى على الضعيف هنعمل ايه بس على فكرة  فى ا*_
_*صفر كتير حبيبى    واولهم المشرفة  اللى  حاطة صور  عيال  كتير*_
_*ولو   نويتى يا     مرمر*_
_*خاليها ازرق بس  مش تنسى الشرطة  ماشى*_​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2010)

*خنقة وملل​*


----------



## maro sweety (4 يوليو 2010)

مخنوقة ومش طايقة نفسى
لو فيها غلاسة صلولى يعد اذنكم


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

_*انفلب  الحال مكملش يوم واحد  مبسووووووووط وفرحان *_​


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2010)

:ab7:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2010)

تعبانه جدا انهارده


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*ربى يسوع بحبك
*​


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

زهقانة اوووووووووووووى
ومخنوقة اوووووووووووى


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2010)

*زعلان ومخنوق​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2010)

*مخنوقه وموجوعه اوي*


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع كون معي ومع كل من هو بحاجة إليك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2010)

_*بحبـــــــــــــــــــــهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*_​


----------



## no alone (6 يوليو 2010)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوى ومتالمه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

عندي سلام داخلي


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2010)

*بفكر اخد قرار مهم جدا​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

*زهقانة​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2010)

بحس اني مش فاهمه الناس ولا فاهمه دماغهم من صعوبتها


----------



## totty (6 يوليو 2010)

*زعلانة من نفسي*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2010)

*مش راضى عن نفسى​*


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2010)

*زهقانة أوي
*​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*مخنوووووووق​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

زى كل يوم

ههههههههه​


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2010)

زعلان جدا من نفسى


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

قلبي واجعني


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2010)

*نفسى اعيط​*


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2010)

*مش راضى عن نفسى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*حزينة*​


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2010)

*متضايق ومخنوق​*


----------



## zezza (8 يوليو 2010)

عاملة دماغ برد و انفلونزا تمام 
بضحك من غير سبب ..يظهر الدوا بايظ ​


----------



## Alcrusader (8 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ساعد المؤمنين بك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حزينة*​





ponponayah قال:


> *نفسى اعيط​*





روزي86 قال:


> قلبي واجعني





just member قال:


> زعلان جدا من نفسى





max mike قال:


> *مخنوووووووق​*



*ااااااااااايه ده !!
بجد يا أحاسيسكوا ld:
ههههههههه
طيب أسمحولى انا مبسوطة 
فقلت ادخل أغيظكواااا شوية وأمشى :gy0000:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ااااااااااايه ده !!
> بجد يا أحاسيسكوا ld:
> ههههههههه
> طيب أسمحولى انا مبسوطة
> ...



*هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك
ده انتى كارثه :smile02​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2010)

*نشكر ربنا مرتاحه نفسيا نوعا ما بالعند فى مرموره ههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

zezza قال:


> عاملة دماغ برد و انفلونزا تمام
> بضحك من غير سبب ..يظهر الدوا بايظ ​


*هههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا زوزا*
*سلامتك يا جميل*​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2010)

*
فيا احساس هيك ماهو مفهوم بالمرة
لكنى بكمل ايامى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

تعبااااااااااااانه شويه


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يوليو 2010)

مبسوطه شويه


----------



## max mike (9 يوليو 2010)

*متضايق ومخنوق​*


----------



## Alcrusader (9 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع لا تتركني


----------



## كرسماس (9 يوليو 2010)

انا فريش على طول


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

بحب يسوع اوي وحاسه بيه جانبي


----------



## Twin (9 يوليو 2010)

انا ميت


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2010)

نفسي اموت بقي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> نفسي اموت بقي



*بعد الشر عن حضرتك
صدقيني الكل مخبطه معاه
ثقي في نعمة اللي فدانا
*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 يوليو 2010)

*نفسي امووووت و ارتاااااااااااح و اشوف المسيح ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2010)

الموت مش شر يا كيرلس
دا نعيم للانسان
ربنا يدينا حسب طلبتنا


----------



## Twin (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
يبقي أنا أولكم .............. فأنا ميت طبيعي


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه

يا ساتر يارب

نفسي اخرج اشوف اصحابي لانهم وحشوني مووووووووووووت


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2010)

*سبحوا لالهنا يسوع الحى...قولولوا وعدت وقلت انا جاى 
تتركنا يارب بس ازاى ...انا واثق ان انت معانا.
معانا فى الضيق والآلام ..تمنحنا يارب السلام.
وانت معانا كل الايام.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2010)

*تعبانه شويه
صلولى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تعبانه شويه​*
> 
> *صلولى *​


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا دونا

ربنا يشفيكي يا حبيبتي ويمد ايده


----------



## mrioma (10 يوليو 2010)

انت يارب عارف انى بحبك اووووى 
من فضلك سامحنى 
انا اسفة 
مش هعمل كدة تاااااااااانى​


----------



## Alcrusader (10 يوليو 2010)

أبعد يا يسوع كل شر


----------



## Eva Maria (10 يوليو 2010)

*مللت من الدراسة التي لا تنتهي

وتعبت ....*


----------



## max mike (10 يوليو 2010)

*متضايق ومخنوووق من كل حاجة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2010)

تعباااااااااانة وعندى وجع هيموتنى 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2010)

سلامتك يا جميل

طب يابت روحي اكشفي
واطمني وطمنينا عليكي





ربي انت الوحيد اللي شايف وعارف
وحاسس بكل واحد فينا
ارجوك كن معانا

يسوع يشفيكي ياقمره
​


----------



## Nemo (10 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعباااااااااانة وعندى وجع هيموتنى
> ​







ألف سلامة عليكى وبعدين انتى بنت العدرا فاكيد هى هتتولى موضوع الوجع دا
وربنا يشفيكى يا سكرة


----------



## Alcrusader (10 يوليو 2010)

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض....


----------



## روزي86 (10 يوليو 2010)

مبسوطه كتير نشكر ربنا


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

*افرجها يارب بقى ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2010)

*انا فى منتهههههههههههى السعاده ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

*احساس بالضياع في عالم متوحش ​*


----------



## كرسماس (10 يوليو 2010)

انا نفسى اعيش  بس اعيش صح


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2010)

*فيا هدوء وصمت قاتل
مو بعرف حتى مصدرة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2010)

جوايا خوف فظيع من اللي جاي
ربنا يستر


----------



## ponponayah (11 يوليو 2010)

*مخنووووووووووووووووقة اوى ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يوليو 2010)

يا رب سهل كل الأمور


----------



## بنت فبساوية (11 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة ومن الآخر "أرق" وجامد جدا كمان حاولت أنام وفشلت علشان كدة قمت فتحت منتدانا الجميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

نشكر رب المجد احسن


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يوليو 2010)

احساس بعطش كبير لربنا​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2010)

*حالة نسيان أليمة...

*​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *حالة نسيان أليمة...
> 
> *​



*ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويقويك*​ ​


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع لا تتركنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب على اليوم الجديد​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 يوليو 2010)

مبسوطه جدا جدا


----------



## النور الجديد (13 يوليو 2010)

تعبانه جدااااااااا من كل حاجه​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلامتك يا قمر

مصدومه من ناس خاينه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2010)

مش عارفة مالى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> تعبانه جدااااااااا من كل حاجه​


*الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك 

*


روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر
> 
> مصدومه من ناس خاينه


*مش يستاهلو زعلك لاانهم ببساطه خاينيييييين ...........
خوني نفسك مره انتي ومتفكريش في اللي عملوه وفيهم
 مش يستاهلو ارق روزي تزعل عليهم
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (13 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ما تتركنا وأظهر عظمتك إلى كل الأمم


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2010)

مو فيا القدرة على المواجهة...


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2010)

*رميت اتكالى عليك*


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2010)

*سكت الكلام وساد الصمت*​


----------



## max mike (13 يوليو 2010)

*حزين جدااااااا من كل شئ ولاجل انسانة عزيزة عليا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يوليو 2010)

شعور بالحزن الكبير من الي جاي
يارب كون معي وقويني​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2010)

:smil16:​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك *
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

ومعاكي حق اكيد

انا انهارده احساسي مختلف

حاسه برتياح لاني بعدت عنهم خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ومعاكي حق اكيد
> 
> ...



*ربنا يريح قلبك اكتتتتتتتتتتر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


امين
كل الشكر الك يارب القوات


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :smil13::smil13:​



*ودة اية دة انشاءالله ؟؟
نعس ولا جوع وكسوف ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ودة اية دة انشاءالله ؟؟
> نعس ولا جوع وكسوف ولا اية
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*حرررررررررررر :heat:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)

*يا رب القوّات كُن معنا فإنه ليس لنا في الأحزان معينٌ سواك. يا رب القوّات ارحمنا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يوليو 2010)

*مشتاقه اوي اوي اوي للضحكه الحلوه​*


----------



## just member (15 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارف...*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)

*و انا مش عارفة  للأسف ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدني ووفقني


----------



## Rosetta (15 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يقويك Alcrusader 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يوليو 2010)

كرهت حياتى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يوليو 2010)

*خلصت  الاحاسيس
قفلنا *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كرهت حياتى ​



*انا حاسه الاحساس ده والله
بس كده هتخسري كتير انتي كان لازم عليكي 
تعمليه في الوقت ده اللي انتي كارهه فيه حياتك
وبعدها ولا هينفع الندم
اتغلبي ع الاحساس ده عشان تقدري تكملي وتواصلي 
ربنا يقويكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2010)

*مش حاسس بحاجة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*تماااااااااام *​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

*حالة استقرار نسبي ​*


----------



## دمعه عينيا (16 يوليو 2010)

اقع فى يد الرب لان مراحمه كثيره
ولا اقع فى يد انسان


----------



## Rosetta (16 يوليو 2010)

*زهقانة من حيااااااااااااااااتي ​*


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2010)

*No Thing​*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يوليو 2010)

المجد لك يا يسوع  واكبر تقدير لكي يا مريم


----------



## max mike (17 يوليو 2010)

*No Thing Again​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يوليو 2010)

بحبك يا يسوع 

وحقيقي بشكرك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا يسوع على كل حال ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2010)

*يا رب اعنى​*


----------



## نغم (17 يوليو 2010)

نفسي اعيش ولو يوم واحد  او ساعة وحدة او حتى ثانية بأمل 
نفسي اعيش ولو يوم واحد بابتسامة صافية
نفسى يعبر يوم على من دون الم وحرقة قلب 
اوووف


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

يارب ساعدني​


----------



## totty (17 يوليو 2010)

*يارب فيض بتعزيتك وصبرك على الأهالي*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*ملل كتير​*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

ادخل يارب روح المحبة فينا


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*راسي عم يوجعني  ​*


----------



## max mike (18 يوليو 2010)

*ملقيين كل همنا عليه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (18 يوليو 2010)

قلق من الي جاي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2010)

*كويسة 30:*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*احسن من امبارح *​


----------



## max mike (18 يوليو 2010)

*قلق كبير​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*لسه راسي واجعني ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2010)

مش طايقة العيشة​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 يوليو 2010)

الحمد للرب  يسوع 
ما تتركنا يا رب


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

ملل شديييييد​


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2010)

موجوع اوى يا رب
ساعدنى ارجوك على تخطى ها الألم


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2010)

*حاسس انى ماشى فى دايرة مغلقة​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

قلقانه جدا علي اصدقاء بعزهم


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يوليو 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق ابجد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يوليو 2010)

*احساس بالتعب وبغربه شديده*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*ملل وخنقه جمده*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يوليو 2010)

*إحساس مجاليش من 5 سنين تقريبا
يأس
عايز اموت*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *إحساس مجاليش من 5 سنين تقريبا
> يأس
> عايز اموت*​



*بعد الشر عليك
ربنا يريح قلبك  ويفرحك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *إحساس مجاليش من 5 سنين تقريبا
> يأس
> عايز اموت*​




*بعد الشر يا واد يا كيرلس


ربنا يفرح قلبك ويشيل اي يأس​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يوليو 2010)

*لا دي قلبت خالص*
*دة انا ابتديت اسمع اغاني حزينة*
*ههههههههههه*

*امين يا مايكل ربنا يريح الكل*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك
> ربنا يريح قلبك  ويفرحك*



*انا اسف*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *انا اسف*​



*بعد الشر عليك برضو من الاسف يا غالي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لا دي قلبت خالص*
> *دة انا ابتديت اسمع اغاني حزينة*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *امين يا مايكل ربنا يريح الكل*​



*

بص يا حبي

لو ع الاغاني انا بقالي سنتين مش بسمع غير حزين وبس

احنا معظمنا تقريبا في مركب واحده زيك

وانا تقريبا زيك وانيل منك كمان

وياما دعيت ع نفسي كتير

بس عايز اقلك كلمه واحده

صدقني مفيش حاجه تستاهل في الدنيا دي

ان الواحد يندم او يزعل عليه 

​*


----------



## Alcrusader (20 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ارحم هذا العالم...
يا عدرا إحمينا


----------



## روزي86 (20 يوليو 2010)

مبسووووووووووطه جدا


----------



## max mike (20 يوليو 2010)

*مخنوق من كل حاجة​*


----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2010)

بشكر ربنا علي العطيه 
اللي ادهاني النهارده
كنت مستنياها من زمان


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

فرح داخلي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2010)

*محتاجالك يا يسووووع كن معى واعن ضعفى​*


----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2010)

*هفضل كدةكتييير
زهقت انا بقى*


----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2010)

> مبسووووووووووطه جدا


*يارب دايما روزى
بس  دارى على شمعتك يابت
مش شايفة الكلام كلة خنقة وزهق
انتى اللى الوحيدة اللى دخلت عكس الاتجاة ( مخالفة يعنى ههههه)
هانقر عليكى كدة يابت !!!*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2010)

نشكر ربنا احسن بكتييير​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2010)

شعور بالكدب والخيانة عم يقتلنى


(دة ماهو شعور هاد حدث فعلا)


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (20 يوليو 2010)

هلا تعباااااااانة....

لكن الحمد لله....


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2010)

*مفيش تغيير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*مفيش فايده​*


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2010)

*No Comment​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع أظهر عظمتك إلى هذا العالم الخاطي...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب من كل قلبى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2010)

ضرسى واجعنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ضرسى واجعنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ​



*ايه الحكايه تالت مشرف يشتكى من اسنانه بعد توين وكاندى :t9:
غالبا من دعاوى الاعضاء عليكوا :t30: هههههه
سلامتك يا جميل *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه الحكايه تالت مشرف يشتكى من اسنانه بعد توين وكاندى :t9:
> غالبا من دعاوى الاعضاء عليكوا :t30: هههههه
> سلامتك يا جميل *


هههههههههههههه
ليه بس انا عملت حاجة للاعضاء
الله يسلمك يا جميل غالبا ناوى على خراج:11azy:
​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2010)

*يا رب العالم كله يعرف نور المسيح لانه هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و به تكون الحياة الابدية
احزن على غيري الذي لا يعرف بعد من هو المسيح و لا يزال مقيدا في قيود الضلال

هو دا احساسي و عنجد نفسي يتحقق †​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يوليو 2010)

*حيرانه
يا رب ساعدني *


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2010)

قلبى واجعنى اوى يا رب


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ضرسى واجعنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​



*سلامتك حبيبى* :t4:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يوليو 2010)

*بشكر ربنا على كل حاجة:ray::*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> قلبى واجعنى اوى يا رب




*
سلامه قلبك ياحبي

انشاء الله خير

وربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2010)

*حاسس انى تايه ومش لاقى نفسى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2010)

خايفة جدا وقلقانة اكتر​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع سهل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*خايف جدااااا*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2010)

مزااااااااجي رايق نشكر ربنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك يا رب


----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2010)

*ارحمنى يالله​*


----------



## back_2_zero (22 يوليو 2010)

*احسن من كل يوم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يوليو 2010)

*حاسه كاني ميته 
يا رب ساعدني*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2010)

*ملل !​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يوليو 2010)

*حراااااااااااااانة :heat:*​


----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارف انا عايز ايه

ارشدنى يارب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*حيره وخوف​*


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2010)

عن جد انكسرت


----------



## Alcrusader (23 يوليو 2010)

ساعدني يا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2010)

بشكرك يارب علي بداية يوم جديد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا يسوع على بدايه يوم جديد​


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2010)

قلقانة شوية ........ ربنا يدبر للخير ​


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2010)

وحشتنى جدا غلاستة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يوليو 2010)

مصدعة جدا ​


----------



## max mike (23 يوليو 2010)

*اشكرك يارب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*تعبان ع الاخر​*


----------



## max mike (24 يوليو 2010)

*اشكر الله

انهاردة احسن بكتير​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2010)

سعيده اوي اوي

بشكرك يارب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يوليو 2010)

مرهقة كتير​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2010)

زعلانة اوى 
​


----------



## max mike (25 يوليو 2010)

*زعلان وزهقان جدا
وعندى ملل هيشلنى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*زهقان وقرفان وممل​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*سعادة+ حزن !! 
لا اعلم كيف اجتمع الاثنان !! ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2010)

*انتظارا انتظرت الرب​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2010)

مبسووووووووطه جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووطه جدا




يارب ديما يا روزايتى ​


----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2010)

*No Comment​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2010)

مبسوط جدا جدا 
وقلقان ​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 يوليو 2010)

*محتاره اوى​*


----------



## كرسماس (27 يوليو 2010)

انا متردد النهارده يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يستر من اللي جاي بكره


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2010)

تفائل وقبول على الحياة من جديد


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارفة  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2010)

خوف وتردد من موضوع ما
ارجوك يارب ارشدني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2010)

*محتار جدا والتفكير بيقتلني*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2010)

مصدعة ومرهقة جداااااااا​​


----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2010)

*مبسوط شوية بس قلقان​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2010)

لسه خايف


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2010)

معقولة ممكن الاحساس دة يتحقق

ربنا موجود  بقى ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## asmicheal (28 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


 
:download:

احلى نعمة المسيحية 

حضرتك استاذ سعيد منورنا بجد 
لى سؤال فضول حضرتك متنصر 

تجاهل سؤالى لو لا تحب اجابتة 

ولن اتضايق على فكرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> تفائل وقبول على الحياة من جديد



*مبسوطه باحساسك ده اوووووى يا جوجو
ومن قلبى بصليلك ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## rana1981 (28 يوليو 2010)

تعب فظيييييييييييييييع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2010)

قرف على خنقة​


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2010)

*كله على كله​*


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2010)

الحصاد كثير و الفعلة قليلين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> قرف على خنقة​


*كوكتييييييييييييييل:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*افتكرت حاجة مؤلمة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*غضببببببببببببببببببب ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يوليو 2010)

*حب للحياه  ومش  خايف من حاجة*
​


----------



## ponponayah (29 يوليو 2010)

*سعيدة جدااا​*


----------



## Alcrusader (29 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*تعب وملل كبير​​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 يوليو 2010)

يارب سلام
محتاجه ليسوع قووووي
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## max mike (29 يوليو 2010)

*اشكر الله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2010)

خلاص ضاعت الفرحه تانى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## h.cat93 (29 يوليو 2010)

متشكر جداً يارب انك وقفت معايا اكتر مما تخيلت
شكراً
هانى


----------



## grges monir (29 يوليو 2010)

اول مرة قى حياتى اخاف من الكلام !!!
احساس صعب قوى


----------



## Alcrusader (29 يوليو 2010)

يا رب أنت عارف شو محتاجين


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2010)

احاسيس متلغبظة ومتضاربة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*عرفت خبر ضايقني جدا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا معاكى وتعدى على خير  يا روكااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2010)

محتاجلك معايا دايما


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2010)

الصمت مشكلة
الكلام مشكلة اكبر؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2010)

انا عيان 
اهي اهي


----------



## Alcrusader (30 يوليو 2010)

يا يسوع خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ربنا معاكى وتعدى على خير  يا روكااااااااااااا
> *​


*اميييييييييين يارب:smi411:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا عيان
> اهي اهي


*سلامتك يا جميل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2010)

حاسس بمصيبة جياااااااالى :d​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2010)

*مش راضى عن نفسى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حاسس بمصيبة جياااااااالى :d​


*يالطيف يالطيف30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحب احساس جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
*بالذات لو كان  متبادل بين شخصبن *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*خايف جدا​​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

فيا فرحة كبيرة ما بتسيع كل ها الدنيا حتى


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا اجمل جو في الدنيا




عادي لا جديد تحت السماء


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2010)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2010)

كنت بحلم ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كنت بحلم ​




اوعى تقع طيب :t30::t30:​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اوعى تقع طيب :t30::t30:​​


 
هههههههههههه
حاضر ​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ربنا يفرحك دايما يا اجمل جو في الدنيا


*الله يخليكي يا فينا يا سكرة انتى

*​


----------



## rana1981 (31 يوليو 2010)

زعلان من صديق بعتله مسج ومارد علي و انا  مشتاقتله كتيرررررررررر


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> زعلان من صديق بعتله مسج ومارد علي و انا  مشتاقتله كتيرررررررررر


*هايدا الصديق يا رنونا مايقدرش على زعلك ابدا
بس كل الحكاية ان الهاتف بتاعى وقع بالبانيو وحالى لسة مو اشتريت واحد جديد
انا مو ناسيكي ابدا
وبجد مبسوط اكتير لمحبتك وسؤالك الطيب هاد
ربى يحميكى ويسعدك
واكيد فينا تواصل من جديد قريب بأذن المسيح
معلش بقى سامحيني
اخوكى الصغير

*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

قال صغير قال هههههههههههه


لالالالالالالالا انت وحش يا جوجو خالص مالص انا عرفاك كويس ههههههههههه

احساسي بقي زي الفل والورد لا بصوا انا الجنينه نفسها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## missorang2006 (31 يوليو 2010)

*مجروحة وتعبانة ​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> قال صغير قال هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههه
مالكيش دعوة انتى يا كوبة
وخليكي فى الجنينة بتاعتك

*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *مالكيش دعوة انتى يا كوبة*
> *وخليكي فى الجنينة بتاعتك*
> **​





هههههههههه هش ياض من هنا

انا في ملك الحكومه هههههههههه:t30:​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

هنلعب بقى يا ست روزى ونقلب الموضوع ملاهى
اخرجى برة يا بت..


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2010)

محتارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> هنلعب بقى يا ست روزى ونقلب الموضوع ملاهى
> اخرجى برة يا بت..


 

هههههههههه نووووووووووو انا قتيله هنا

بس هيه لو طلعتني بالبوليس حتي مش خارجه بقي بس هيه هههههههههه:t30::hlp:​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

خلاص نامى ياختى
يارب يجيلك العفريت...

ولا شو رأيك انيسة احلى


----------



## روزي86 (31 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> خلاص نامى ياختى
> يارب يجيلك العفريت...
> 
> ولا شو رأيك انيسة احلى


 

يامي انيسه لا والنبي بلاش

وااااااااااااااااااااااء

ههههههههه كوبه في وشك يا جوجو​


----------



## Rosetta (31 يوليو 2010)

*ملل و روتين و زهق  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2010)

زفت وطين وقرف​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا فرحة كبيرة ما بتسيع كل ها الدنيا حتى


*يارب دايما اخي العزيز*​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايما اخي العزيز*​


*الله يخليكي يا روكا
ربنا يسعد كل ايامك ويباركك دايما بنعمتة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يخليكي يا روكا
> ربنا يسعد كل ايامك ويباركك دايما بنعمتة
> *​


*ميرسي ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> زفت وطين وقرف​


*يابت نفسي في مرة الاقيكي مبسوطة:smil8:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2010)

*اشكرك يارب يسوع على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال.
*​


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارف ومش فاهم حاجة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> زفت وطين وقرف​





*30:


ربنا يبشرك يابنتي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*فرحان شويه


لكن ربنا يستر​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فرحان شويه
> 
> 
> لكن ربنا يستر​​*




حاسس بمصيبة جيالى :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حاسس بمصيبة جيالى :t30:​





*ربنا يوعدك بمصايب يختي


انا اتمنالك كل خير طبعا :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يوعدك بمصايب يختي
> 
> 
> انا اتمنالك كل خير طبعا :t30:​*




اكتر من كدة
ربنا فرجها بزيادة عليا
تاخد حبة :t30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> قال صغير قال هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*مفيش وردتين منيك بقى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اكتر من كدة
> ربنا فرجها بزيادة عليا
> تاخد حبة :t30:​





*ربنا يزيدها عليكي كمان وكمان


لا مش عايز منك حاجه​*


----------



## Alcrusader (1 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ما تتركنا
يا عدرا ساعدينا وبركي أعملنا


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مفيش وردتين منيك بقى *​


 

هههههههههه طبعا يا باشا الورد كله ليك يا جون

احساسي اليوم سعيده جدا ونفسي مش اشوف حد مضايق خالص


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2010)

*تعال يا رب وكن معنا ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 أغسطس 2010)

ما اجمل انت تعود الحياة اليك بعد فقدان الامل


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

الحياه جميله اوي بس لازم نعيشها صح


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*عادي ولا حاسة بشي ههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> *هايدا الصديق يا رنونا مايقدرش على زعلك ابدا
> بس كل الحكاية ان الهاتف بتاعى وقع بالبانيو وحالى لسة مو اشتريت واحد جديد
> انا مو ناسيكي ابدا
> وبجد مبسوط اكتير لمحبتك وسؤالك الطيب هاد
> ...



*اوووووووووووك جوجو مافي مشكلة بس بحب اطمن عليك
ويا رب تكون بالف خير*​


----------



## soso1 (1 أغسطس 2010)

مكتئبة.....غير سعيدة بهذه الحياة


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*لاتحزن ان اعطتك الدنيا ظهرها ..... ربما تحمل لك ابتسامه علي وجهها​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2010)

*أحبـــك يــا رب قوتـــي ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربنا كله بونو


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

افهمنى صح وافهم ظروفى وبعدين احكم​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أغسطس 2010)

اعنز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 أغسطس 2010)

كن معايا يارب يا قوتى


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2010)

*مستحيل افقدك !!!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوووووووووووط جدا ​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

احساس جميل جدا


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*يارب خلينى احبك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مبسوووووووووووط جدا ​


*يااااااااااااااااااااارب دايما يا كوكو*
*بس ايه السبب بقا:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس جميل جدا


*سؤال يطرح نفسه ماهو هذا الاحساس:t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2010)

تعبانة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ارهاق اخر حاجه ​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سؤال يطرح نفسه ماهو هذا الاحساس:t30:*​


 

هههههههه احساس بالسعاده لاني بعدت عن اي شئ ممكن يتعبني او يضايقني

وبشكر ربنا انه ساعدني جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طبعا يا باشا الورد كله ليك يا جون
> 
> احساسي اليوم سعيده جدا ونفسي مش اشوف حد مضايق خالص


*سيدى يا سيدى 
اوع وشك  كدا يبقى  فى  حاجة
انا بقى همووت حد  كدا علشان قالى هكلمك  ونفضلى 
*​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر الله على كل حال ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 أغسطس 2010)

*تماااااااااام *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه احساس بالسعاده لاني بعدت عن اي شئ ممكن يتعبني او يضايقني
> 
> وبشكر ربنا انه ساعدني جدا


*يارب دايما يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس صعععععععععععب اووووووووووووي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه​*


----------



## Alcrusader (1 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع مسلملك أمري


----------



## ponponayah (1 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااانة اوى ​*


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*زهقت من الانتظار​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااانة اوى ​*


حزين اوى بجد علشان  بونى اختى  الجميلة تعبانه 
ربنا  يقف معاكى
وهتعدى


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2010)

اية الخوف دة ؟؟
متجمد قلبك شوية وقول!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااااارب دايما يا كوكو*
> 
> *بس ايه السبب بقا:t9:*​


ههههههههههه 
ربنا حققلى امنيه ​


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2010)

*هرمى كل اتكالى عليك​*


----------



## totty (2 أغسطس 2010)

*عارفة وااثقة إنه كله للخير*​


----------



## raffy (2 أغسطس 2010)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووطة جدااااااااا
ومرهقة جداااااا برضة هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبان جدااا


وعايز انام*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2010)

*نعسااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع خير


----------



## روزي86 (2 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوووووطه اخر حاجه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2010)

مش قادره اصدق اللي حصل دا

بس ولا يهمني برضه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 أغسطس 2010)

*ta3bana awyyy
sa3edni ya raby*


----------



## ponponayah (2 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حزين اوى بجد علشان  بونى اختى  الجميلة تعبانه
> ربنا  يقف معاكى
> وهتعدى





*ربنا يخليك يا جون يا عسل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أغسطس 2010)

very bad ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*زهقان جدا​*


----------



## grges monir (3 أغسطس 2010)

هل هو شعور بالامل يقترب ؟؟
اتمنى هذا


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ta3bana awyyy*
> *sa3edni ya raby*


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا حبيبتي

وحشتيني اوي

وربنا يكون معاكي ويسندك


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2010)

*محتار بين أمرين ومش عارف آخد قرار

ارشدنى يارب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد يارب هترشدني ومش هتسيني محتاره كدا


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

قلبي سعيد


----------



## Alcrusader (3 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع أنهي الأمر بسلام.
لا تدع الأمور تتفاقم.
يا عدرا كوني معنا


----------



## totty (3 أغسطس 2010)

*واثقة بحنيتك يارب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارفة مالى !​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

طاير من الفرح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق بجد




القى الهم على ربك 

ربنا حنين اوى يا جون 
صلى ليه وهو هيحصل اى ضيق  ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق بجد


 

من ايه يا جووووووووو بس


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> طاير من الفرح​


 

هههههههههه يا رب دايما بس حاسب احسن تقع:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش عارفة مالى !​


يا ساتر يارب 
وفيها ايه لما نجرب نسبها على ربنا 
جربى وصدقينى هتلاقى الدنيا احسن​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش عارفة مالى !​


 

مالك يا حبي بس


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا رب دايما بس حاسب احسن تقع:t30:


 

ميرسى يا روزى
هههههههه
مايقع إلا الشاطر 30:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> يا ساتر يارب
> وفيها ايه لما نجرب نسبها على ربنا
> جربى وصدقينى هتلاقى الدنيا احسن​




ما انا سيبها اهو شفتنى مسكتها ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك يا حبي بس


 
بتفكر تنتحر بس مش عارفه :t30:
هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرسى يا روزى
> 
> هههههههه
> مايقع إلا الشاطر 30:​


 

هههههههههه غيرت اسمك والا ايه:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ما انا سيبها اهو شفتنى مسكتها ​


 
نسيبها من قلوبنا 
علشان لو سبناها من قلوبنا 
وقولنا يارب اتصرف 
هنشوف ازاى ايده بتتحرك فى حياتنا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك يا حبي بس



اهو الدنيا ملطشة معايا يا روزى شوية ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه غيرت اسمك والا ايه:t30:




هههههههههه
لا كوكو انا 
وانتى روزى :t30: ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نسيبها من قلوبنا
> علشان لو سبناها من قلوبنا
> وقولنا يارب اتصرف
> هنشوف ازاى ايده بتتحرك فى حياتنا ​




مش بأيدى يا ولدى :smi411:​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> اهو الدنيا ملطشة معايا يا روزى شوية ​


 

ليه بس كده خير

عموما هبقي اكلمك عشان وحشتيني امووووووواه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا كوكو انا
> وانتى روزى :t30:


 

هههههههههه ايد ده بجد

اه صحيح انا روزي هيييييييييه

وبعدين مش سألتك انا:t30: هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نسيبها من قلوبنا
> 
> علشان لو سبناها من قلوبنا
> وقولنا يارب اتصرف
> ...


 

ههههههههه يا سيدي علي الحكم:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش بأيدى يا ولدى :smi411:​


 
ازاى يا سندريلا 
هقولك تعملى ايه 
يمكن اقدر اساعدك
ادخلى غرفتك واقفلى الباب كويس 
وامسكى الاجبيه وصلى 
وبعديها صلى من قلبك لربنا 
صلاه من اعماق قلبك 
صلاه بدموع 
دموعنا غاليه اوى اوى عند ربنا
صدقينى هتحسى براحه 
بس ماتستعجليش فى استجابه ربنا 
لان هو شايف انها تنفع فى الوقت ده 
وماتنفعش فى الوقت ده 
" كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ايد ده بجد​
> اه صحيح انا روزي هيييييييييه​
> 
> وبعدين مش سألتك انا:t30: هههههههههه​


هههههههههههه
يا ساتر على الاحراج 
ايوه يا حمدون جايلك :crazy_pil​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه يا سيدي علي الحكم:t30:




ههههههههه
من بعض ماعندكم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من ايه يا جووووووووو بس


*مش عارف  بس  كله بيخبط فى كلها  
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يا ساتر على الاحراج
> ايوه يا حمدون جايلك :crazy_pil​


 

ههههههههههه حمدون السيد حمدون هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> القى الهم على ربك
> 
> ربنا حنين اوى يا جون
> صلى ليه وهو هيحصل اى ضيق  ​


ع*ارف اصعب  حاجة لما تبقى عارف ايه اللى هيسعدك وانت مش قادر تعمله*
*ربنا يدبر مرسى  كوكو على شعورك الجميل دا *
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> من بعض ماعندكم​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالا ده تواضع منك يا حج كوكو هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش عارف بس كله بيخبط فى كلها *​


 

عادي يا جو بقي ده حال الدنيا والبشر


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حمدون السيد حمدون هههههههههه:t30:


​ 

هههههههههههه
اذا لقتيه سلميلى عليه 30:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ع*ارف اصعب حاجة لما تبقى عارف ايه اللى هيسعدك وانت مش قادر تعمله*
> 
> *ربنا يدبر مرسى كوكو على شعورك الجميل دا *​




ربنا معاك يا جون 
ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالا ده تواضع منك يا حج كوكو هههههههههه:t30:


 

احم احم 
فين ده :11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اذا لقتيه سلميلى عليه 30:​


 

هههههههههه افكر:t30:


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2010)

*محتااااااار خالص فى موضوع مش عارف آخد قرار فيه​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2010)

تعباااااانة​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أغسطس 2010)

احساسي اني مرتاحه نفسيا وبشكر ربنا اوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

وحشتنى يارب


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ملخبطة كتير  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2010)

*راحة  بس  مش كامله  مش عارف ليه؟*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2010)

*محتاجلك اوووووووي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*محتار جدااا*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس  ان النهاردا هيكون  اجمل واحلى من امبارح*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

اتصرف يارب


----------



## bent almalk (4 أغسطس 2010)

*عندى امل فى بكرة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبت من الحياة ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد     لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد     لله على نعمة المسيحية



*† † † ​*


----------



## max mike (4 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمدلله تمام
الموضوع اللى كنت محتار فيه اخدت قرار واعتقد انه كويس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

*محتجالك يا رب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 أغسطس 2010)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبان زهقان جدا*


----------



## FoR-EVer (4 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوووووووووووط


----------



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2010)

استمع يا رب الى صلاتى و اصغ لكلام فمى ​


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رب ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2010)

وحشتنى قوى يارب


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوطه جداااااااااااااا


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2010)

> مبسوطه جداااااااااااااا


يا رب دايما روزى
عقبلنا تكون زيك كدة اللهم لاحسد ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> يا رب دايما روزى
> عقبلنا تكون زيك كدة اللهم لاحسد ههههه


 

هههههههههههه يارب ياجرجس الكل يكون مبسوط وسعيد


----------



## max mike (5 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكر الله
مفيش داعى للحزن ولا الاكتئاب اليومين دول​*


----------



## happy angel (5 أغسطس 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2010)

مضايقة شوية بس الحمدلله​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمام بشكر ربنا

ويارب الكل يسيب الحزن ونفرح بقي كفايه تعب وحزن


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2010)

متحير بعض الشيئ
مش فاهم...


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> متحير بعض الشيئ
> مش فاهم...


 

ليه يا جوجو ها ليه هههههههههه

اعترف:t30:


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2010)

مو شيئ معين يا روزى...


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2010)

استر يارب
منا قلت مش هاتسكت
استحمل بقى


----------



## max mike (5 أغسطس 2010)

*محتاااااااااااااار جداااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبت من الحياة 

لكنني استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني †​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2010)

*ههااااااااااااااااى*
*الصوم  ادانى فرحة  جميلة   *
*شفاعتيك يا ام النووووووور*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 أغسطس 2010)

*mosh 3arfa 7agha
ya rab sa3edni w2aweni*


----------



## Alcrusader (6 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع بارك اعمالي وساعد أهلي والجميع


----------



## روزي86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> استر يارب
> منا قلت مش هاتسكت
> استحمل بقى


 

ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2010)

*راح حاول اضحك برغم كل هاد....*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارف


----------



## Alcrusader (6 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع كون معي


----------



## روزي86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

بشكر ربنا علي يوم جديد


----------



## max mike (6 أغسطس 2010)

*محتار جدااا ومش عارف اعمل ايه

ارشدنى يارب​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أغسطس 2010)

*تماااااااااام جدا 30:*​


----------



## max mike (6 أغسطس 2010)

*قد ايه ربنا حنين وبيرشدنا للأختيار الصحيح فى كل شئ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*ساعدني يارب*​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2010)

امممم
مش عارف...


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أغسطس 2010)

_*يااااااااااااااااااااااه   على جمال الحب*_
_*فرحة  جامدة جدااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2010)

فيا احتياج كبير


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

اررررهاق من الشغل

بس بردو شغااااااااااال ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*كسل من النووووووووووووووووم​​*


----------



## totty (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ايه اللى أنا بعمله ده
مش عارفة كده صح ولا غلط*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

عايش .........


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2010)

مبسووووطه جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووطه جدا





*الله يسهلك يا سيدي


ماشيه معاك حلاوه 30:​*


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2010)

كنت متاكد هابحصل كدة
 انا قلت اية مش خيبت معايا ابدا توفعاتى معاة هههههه
ربنا يدبر


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2010)

*حكاية وقت وبتعدى
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (7 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدنا


----------



## just member (8 أغسطس 2010)

فيا حنين...


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2010)

_*لايه يا جوجو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*فرحان ويارب الكل يبقى فرحاااااااان*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمام والدنيا حلوه


----------



## max mike (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تمام ..​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## ارووجة (9 أغسطس 2010)

راايئة


----------



## Alcrusader (9 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدني ووفقني
لتكن صلوات امنا العدرا معنا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

ماااااااشي الحال الحمد لله


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2010)

*اهو بـدأ وجع القلب والمر
والهى كنت عارف*


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمدلله اشكرك يارب من اعماق قلبى​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الحيااااااااه جميله جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2010)

السعاده رائعه بوجود من نحب ​


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكرك يالله على كل حال​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الحب جميل اوي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أغسطس 2010)

*لا والله   طيب  كويس*
*مبسوووووووووط   علشان كلمت حد بعزه اووووووووووى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*مسيرها تعدي*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 أغسطس 2010)

*محتارة
بس مرتاحه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أغسطس 2010)

*أول مرة ادخل الاقيكم مروقين كده
بعدين عن النكد تماما 30:
يارب على طول 30:
ههههه*​


----------



## Alcrusader (10 أغسطس 2010)

ساعدني يا يسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*محتار جدا*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يرشدك يا ميكي يا رب


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكرك يارب​*


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2010)

*مازال كورس الغلاسة مستمر ههههه
انا بقى ولايهمنى مش هياثر برضة!!*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة كتير عشان .......... مش رح قووووول
:99:
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يرشدك يا ميكي يا رب




*يارب يا روزي
ميرسي ليكي
وربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## raffy (10 أغسطس 2010)

اصعببببببببببببب يوم فى حياتى النهاردة 
صلولى يا جماعة ان ربنا يوفقنى 
احساسى مرتبكة جدااااااا وقلقانة جدااااااا
لتكن مشيئتك يارب لا مشيئتى انا


----------



## Nemo (10 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا معاكى يا رافى ومش تقلقى ربنا يساعدك فى مصاعبك وكلها شكه دبوس 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

احساس غريب مش عارف اوصفه


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

never maind
just do it
becose
I am less far from your life


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> never maind
> just do it
> becose
> I am less far from your life


 

ههههههههههه جوجو هي الترجمه هتنزل امتي ههههههههههه:nunu0000::gy0000:


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

There is no translation ya rose


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

مش مبسوط بس عادى ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> There is no translation ya rose


 

هههههههههه يلا بالشفا :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش مبسوط بس عادى ​


 

ليش يا واد انت

خليك مبسوط دايما :smil6:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليش يا واد انت
> 
> خليك مبسوط دايما :smil6:


 
مين مش عايز يكون مبسوط 
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مين مش عايز يكون مبسوط ​


 

طيب يا كوكو يبقي ترمي كل حمولك علي ربنا وهو اكيد هيتصرف للخير

ممكن تضحك بقي هههههههههههه:gun:هطخك لو مش بقيت مبسوط هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب يا كوكو يبقي ترمي كل حمولك علي ربنا وهو اكيد هيتصرف للخير
> 
> ممكن تضحك بقي هههههههههههه:gun:هطخك لو مش بقيت مبسوط هههههههههه


 
رغم كل مشاكل وكل ضيقه 
اتعودت انى اشكر ربنا 
لانه يستحق الشكر 
مش هقدر اكون مبسوط دلوقتى
بس بكره اكيد هيكون افضل​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رغم كل مشاكل وكل ضيقه
> 
> اتعودت انى اشكر ربنا
> لانه يستحق الشكر
> ...


 

اكيد ان شاء الله

ربنا معاك يا جميل


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يلا بالشفا :gy0000:


oki ya7'ty...


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اكيد ان شاء الله
> 
> ربنا معاك يا جميل


 
ان شاء الله 
ومعاكى ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ان شاء الله
> 
> ومعاكى ​


 

ميغسي ههههههههههههه:08:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميغسي ههههههههههههه:08:


 
اى خدعه 
بس ماتتعوديش على كده :gy0000:
هههههههههه​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش هقدر اكون مبسوط دلوقتى
> بس بكره اكيد هيكون افضل​


i hope htat kero
god with you


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اى خدعه
> 
> بس ماتتعوديش على كده :gy0000:
> هههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه هتعود بقي براحتي يا واد انت


:gun:مضطره اطخك هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> i hope htat kero
> god with you


 
:t7:
الترجمه هتنزل امتى :08:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هتعود بقي براحتي يا واد انت
> 
> 
> :gun:مضطره اطخك هههههههههههه


 
اممممممممم
ناس شريره :act31:​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> :t7:
> الترجمه هتنزل امتى :08:​


i'm sorry ya kero 
i just ba2ol rbena ma3ak we efr7 2lbk


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> :t7:
> 
> الترجمه هتنزل امتى :08:​


 

هههههههههه مش هتنزل من الصبح بصليلها تنزل وهي مش راضية ههههههههههههه:smile02


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> ناس شريره :act31:​


 

هههههههههههه انا شريرة يا واد 

يومك فحلقي هههههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> i'm sorry ya kero
> i just ba2ol rbena ma3ak we efr7 2lbk


 
ومعاك يا جوجو ويسعدك​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2010)

i have to go 
have a naic taim  for  all


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مش هتنزل من الصبح بصليلها تنزل وهي مش راضية ههههههههههههه:smile02


 
لسه نازله ترجمه انجلش معرب 
بس فهمتها :smile02​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انا شريرة يا واد
> 
> يومك فحلقي هههههههههههههه:gun:


 
ههههههههههه
مين شريره دى 
لا معرفهاش انا
ماقولنا خليه ازرق :gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> لسه نازله ترجمه انجلش معرب
> 
> بس فهمتها :smile02​


 

هههههههههههه يا الفين مبروك

ظهر الحق 

هييييييييييييييييييييييه

كفاره يا ابو احمد هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يا الفين مبروك
> 
> ظهر الحق
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه
حمدلله على السلامه يا ابو احمد :smile02​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حمدلله على السلامه يا ابو احمد :smile02​


 

هههههههههههه الله يسلكك :nunu0000::gy0000:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الله يسلكك :nunu0000::gy0000:


 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ميرسى​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ميرسى​


 

هههههههههههههه اي خدعه:gy0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رايق وربنا يستر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أغسطس 2010)

مرهقة كتييير​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*جوعانة :t30::t30::t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## max mike (11 أغسطس 2010)

*اهى ماشة وبتعدى
لاجديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2010)

*حب الى الابد  *​


----------



## Alcrusader (11 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدنا


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2010)

*هلا 
ألم كبير...
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

*صباح الخير  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

يوم جديد مع يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2010)

*احلى من امبارح باذن يسوووووع *​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مع المسيح اجد النور و الخلاص ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

الدنيااااااااا حلوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2010)

الحب جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

اجمل شئ في الدنيا اننا نحب الحياه اكتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2010)

عندى أمل ان بكره هيكون افضل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

:ab7:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ليش يا بطوطه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

*محدش جابلى فانوس لدلوقت 
:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههه

ولا انا بردو بس عادي يعني

هولع شمعه هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتاح كتييير*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ايدي بتوجعني

وااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

كنت عارفه ان دا هايحصل
بس اكيد كله للخير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايدي بتوجعني
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااء




*من اعمالك السوده فينا :t30:​*


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2010)

اةةةةة
بدى بصرخة كبيرة تخرج ياللى بالجوايا...


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2010)

جوايا إيمان بيك يارب...


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

انت الحل لاي مشاكل ممكن تواجهنااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مش عارفة...يمكن ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مش عارفة*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش عارفة*​


*
و انتي برضه  
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2010)

احاسيس متلغبطة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ياريت*​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تمام اوى
شفت حد بعزه كان نفسى اشوفه من بدرى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *تمام اوى
> شفت حد بعزه كان نفسى اشوفه من بدرى​*



*الله يسهله ياعم وبلاش أحنا :hlp:
مين مييييين بقى :t9:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمدلله كويسة جدااااااا 30:*​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *الله يسهله ياعم وبلاش أحنا :hlp:
> مين مييييين بقى :t9:​*



*لا ازاى ده انتوا الخير والبركة

طبيعى هيكون اللى شفته مش ولد 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

ربنا يسعد الجميع

انا تمااااااااام نشكر ربنا

بس جعانه هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *لا ازاى ده انتوا الخير والبركة
> 
> طبيعى هيكون اللى شفته مش ولد
> هههههههههههههههه​*


*
ههههههههه
كمل كمل 
لا متضحكش علياااا ياد:11azy:
يعنى انزل بالتفاصيل 30:*​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *الحمدلله كويسة جدااااااا 30:*​




*
دايما يارب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أغسطس 2010)

تعبااااااانة​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يسعد الجميع
> 
> ...




*دايما انشاءالله

خلاص روحى كلى​*


coptic marmar قال:


> *
> ههههههههه
> كمل كمل
> لا متضحكش علياااا ياد:11azy:
> يعنى انزل بالتفاصيل 30:*​




*حاضر يا ابلة مرمر هههههههههههههههه

تفاصيل زى ايه
لاحقيقى انبسطت زى كل انسان لما بيشوف حبيبه وكان بقاله فترة طوووووووووووووويلة مشفوش​*


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تعبااااااانة​


*
سلامتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *
> حاضر يا ابلة مرمر هههههههههههههههه
> 
> تفاصيل زى ايه
> لاحقيقى انبسطت زى كل انسان لما بيشوف حبيبه وكان بقاله فترة طوووووووووووووويلة مشفوش​*


*

وهو المطلوب اثباااااااااته 30:
هههههه
لا يا مايكل انت بكده نجحت انك تخلينى اختارك
فى كرسى الأعتراف بعد البت روزى 
أحم ..
وبالأكرااااااااااااااااااه :t30:
هههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

انا بت يا بت انتي يا بت

اجري من قدامي بقي احسن خلاص بفكر اطخك هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2010)

بونو نشكر ربنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انا بت يا بت انتي يا بت
> 
> اجري من قدامي بقي احسن خلاص بفكر اطخك هههههههههههه



*كده :11azy:
طييييب طيييييييب 
بقولك يا مايكل معلش بقى تستنى اللقاء معاك
هينزل بعد سنتين بعد ما فترة روزى تنتهى معانا :t30:
انا بستغل منصبى بصراحة :t30:
ههههههه
بقوووووولك باليل استنينى عالسهرة :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أغسطس 2010)

:174xe:​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كده :11azy:*
> 
> *طييييب طيييييييب *
> *بقولك يا مايكل معلش بقى تستنى اللقاء معاك*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه اوك يا حبي

هستناكي بس لو مش لقتيني 

رنيلي ادخل30:


----------



## zezza (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مرهقة كتييييييييييير  :hlp:​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *وهو المطلوب اثباااااااااته 30:
> هههههه
> لا يا مايكل انت بكده نجحت انك تخلينى اختارك
> فى كرسى الأعتراف بعد البت روزى
> ...





coptic marmar قال:


> *كده :11azy:
> طييييب طيييييييب
> بقولك يا مايكل معلش بقى تستنى اللقاء معاك
> هينزل بعد سنتين بعد ما فترة روزى تنتهى معانا :t30:
> ...




*
هههههههههههه لا ده انتى عشمانة بقى
انا غلطان انى جاوبت بصراحة
انا مقعدش على الكرسى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2010)

باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حساناته


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*قلقان ومحتار*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا ده انتى عشمانة بقى*
> *انا غلطان انى جاوبت بصراحة*
> 
> *انا مقعدش على الكرسى*​


 

هههههههههههه ياعم اقعد عشان تجربوا اللي بيتعمل فينا هههههههههههه

وكمان عشان ارخم عليك:t30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2010)

معقوووووووووووووول


----------



## just member (13 أغسطس 2010)

تعبان...


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2010)

*متدايقة !!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رب ارشدنى ونورلى طريقى ​*


----------



## grges monir (13 أغسطس 2010)

احساس  مش هاتغير ابدا !!
حاجة رخمة ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*البت مرمر شكلها نقت علينا كلنا


مبرووكه يا مرمر من يومك​​*


----------



## max mike (14 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ياعم اقعد عشان تجربوا اللي بيتعمل فينا هههههههههههه
> 
> وكمان عشان ارخم عليك:t30:




*انا عارف اللى بيحصل على الكرسى
ومش عايز اجربه
وانشاءالله مش هتلحقى ترخمى عليا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2010)

حاسه اني هاتنزفز
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *انا عارف اللى بيحصل على الكرسى​*
> *ومش عايز اجربه*
> 
> *وانشاءالله مش هتلحقى ترخمى عليا*​


 

ههههههه ليه بس هيطخوني والا ايش ههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2010)

*الحياة صعبة !!!​​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

اكيد بكررررررررررره اجمل


----------



## besm alslib (14 أغسطس 2010)

*Normal*
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمااااااااااام


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2010)

*بفتقدو جدا لما مش بشوفة يوم واحد*!!


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بحبها وحاسس بقبول من ناحيتها بس مش قادر اصارحها​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يدبر*


----------



## happy angel (15 أغسطس 2010)

*ارحمنى ياالله *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2010)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Mason (15 أغسطس 2010)

أحبك ياربى يا قوتى


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

بشكر ربنا علي كل حاااااااااااال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2010)

عايزة انام​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أغسطس 2010)

عندي برررررررررررررررد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2010)

ليه كدة يابت بس
سلالامتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *بحبها وحاسس بقبول من ناحيتها بس مش قادر اصارحها​*



*ممم..
عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة حل مشكلتك عندى يا ميكى 
بس مش هناااااااا 
فى كرسى الاعتراف بتاعك المنتظر :t30:
انا هظبطك هخليها تيجى تقولك يا مايكل ارحمنى 30:
هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

*هابى على الأخـــــر 30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههه*
*حرام عليكى يا مرمر *
*يطلى  بقى  هيجيليك يوم*
*اهو  مبسوط شويه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أغسطس 2010)

*يمكن احساسى صعب اسجله بكلمه
او حتى سطر
يمكن لو حتى كتبت اوراق كامله محدش هيحس بأحساسى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *حرام عليكى يا مرمر *
> *يطلى  بقى  هيجيليك يوم*
> *اهو  مبسوط شويه*​



*ههههههههههه
ومن هذه المشاركة 
هيكون العضو جون على الكرسى بعد مايكل :t30:
انا استغلالية بقى 30:
وعشان اشوف اليوم اللى هيجيلى ده :11azy:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *يمكن احساسى صعب اسجله بكلمه
> او حتى سطر
> يمكن لو حتى كتبت اوراق كامله محدش هيحس بأحساسى
> *​



*مممممم ...
عروستى طيب :t9:
ههههههه*​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر الله على كل حال و من اجل كل حال 
رضا 
​


----------



## max mike (16 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ممم..
> عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة حل مشكلتك عندى يا ميكى
> بس مش هناااااااا
> فى كرسى الاعتراف بتاعك المنتظر :t30:
> ...



*
ههههههههههههههههه
ده انتى مصممة بقى يامرمر

خلاص مش هسجل احساسى تانى مرة بصراحة عشان تصرفى نظر عن موضوع الكرسى​*


----------



## max mike (16 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2010)

*عجيب... غريب ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

*متدايق ع الاخر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 أغسطس 2010)

مالك ياواد انت
شو فى ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مالك ياواد انت
> شو فى ؟؟؟؟​




*عرفه لما تبقي كويسه وفرحانه
ومره واحده تلاقي نفسك في دوامه
من كل ناحيه مشاكل وقرف وزهق وتعب
كان عندي حق لما قلت من يومين
فرحان بس ربنا يستر 
الواحد يدخل المنتدي يغير المود شويه
لكن ورايا ورايا الواحد جاب اخره​​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه معلش يا ميكي

يمكن حد بينتقم من عمايلك معايا في الكرسي هههههههههه

بهزر يا جميل

المهم روق كده وسيبها علي ربنا واكيد اكيد ليها حل


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

تعباااااااااااااااااان قوي


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر

ربنا معاكي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

*لو حسيت بالضيق او دنيتك الواسعة لقيتها عاملة بتضييق ارفع عينك ليسوع قوله محتجالك يا يسوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ربناااااااااااااااااا حنين اوي وحاسه بحبه ليااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alcrusader (16 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع بارك اعمالنا واحمنا يا عدرا


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2010)

*حب فوق كل شيء هو حب يسوع المسيح لنا

يا رب ابقى معنا و انصرنا على كل شر ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا بأيام العدرا وبركتها
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرفه لما تبقي كويسه وفرحانه
> ومره واحده تلاقي نفسك في دوامه
> من كل ناحيه مشاكل وقرف وزهق وتعب
> كان عندي حق لما قلت من يومين
> ...



ارمى ورا ضهرك
مافيش حاجة تستاهل
كله بقا محصل بعضه
​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ماااااااااااااشي الحال نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مبسوووووووووط قوى اليومين دول

اشكر ربنا​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2010)

*متدايقة قووووووي ​*


----------



## zezza (17 أغسطس 2010)

بخيييييييييييييييييير 
اشكرك يا رب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2010)

_*فرحاااااااااان  نشكر  الرب *_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

الحياااااااااااااه جميلة


----------



## Alcrusader (17 أغسطس 2010)

sa3edna ya yasou3


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

نفسي الكل يكون مبسوط


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

زعلان ومش مظبوط
بس نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## Rosetta (17 أغسطس 2010)

*يــــا رب ساعدنـــــا ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

max mike قال:


> *مبسوووووووووط قوى اليومين دول
> 
> اشكر ربنا​*



*ماااااااايكل 
انت تانى :t30:
ههههههههه
يارب على طووووول 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أغسطس 2010)

*أحساس بالحر فظيييييييع :heat:
هههههه*​


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك يارب من اعماق اعماق قلبى​*


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ماااااااايكل
> انت تانى :t30:
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...




*ميرسى ليكى
وانتى كمان​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا الجو 

حرررررررررررررر

خالص مالص ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2010)

*مفيش داعى للتذمر او الزعل
اشكرك يارب على كل شئ​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 أغسطس 2010)

*حرررررررر قووووووووووي 

انطبخناااااااااا :smil8:​*


----------



## m7ba (18 أغسطس 2010)

ومحبته من كل القلب ومن كل الفهم ومن كل النفس ومن كل القدرة ومحبة القريب كالنفس هي افضل من جميع المحرقات والذبائح


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

بشكر ربنااااااااا علي اي شئ


----------



## نداء الروح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*تفاااااااااااااااااااااااااائل *


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

الدنياااااااااااا بخير


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا  يسترررررر*
*ياااااااااارب*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

عندى احساس بالوحدة


----------



## روزي86 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ليه بس كده يا قمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أغسطس 2010)

تعبانة خالص وبفطس تقريبا​


----------



## Rosetta (18 أغسطس 2010)

*متدايقة ​*


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*متلخبطة اخر لخبطة ومش قادرة اخد قرار مهم فى موضوع هام *​


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2010)

*بشكر ربنا من قلبى
كله تمام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تعبانة خالص وبفطس تقريبا​





*30: 30: 30:


أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *30: 30: 30:
> 
> 
> أميــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*



الهى تفطس قبلى ياواد انت :smil8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الهى تفطس قبلى ياواد انت :smil8:​





*بعد الشر يا بت

علي رأي نصه 

كووووووووووووبه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أغسطس 2010)

كوووووووووووبة فى وشك ياض انت​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد الشر يا بت​*
> 
> *علي رأي نصه *​
> 
> *كووووووووووووبه*​


 

ههههههههه مش تجيب سيرتي يا واد انت

احسن بزور كتير هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

محتاره جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2010)

*مبسوط وفرحان*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *مبسوط وفرحان*​


 

ياااااااااااارب دايمااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااااااااااارب دايمااااااااااااا


 
ثانكس :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ثانكس :t30:​


 

ههههههههههه :smil16:


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه :smil16:


 
:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 أغسطس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​


 

ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه:t30:


 
هههههههههه
ياساتر على الناس :smil16:
ههههههههههه​


----------



## kameila (19 أغسطس 2010)

احساسى رائع جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه مش تجيب سيرتي يا واد انت
> 
> احسن بزور كتير هههههههههه:t30:





*عرفه نفسك يا نصه :t30:​*


----------



## Alcrusader (20 أغسطس 2010)

ساعدنا ديماً يا يسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتاح البال مؤقتا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربنا يوم عدي عقبال انهارده بقي


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ماااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2010)

فيا ارهاق كبير...


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أغسطس 2010)

حاسه بتعب وربنا يستر بقي


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ارهاااااااااااااااق من الشغل

بس اهو ماشي الحال


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أغسطس 2010)

*شغاااااااااااال :heat:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أغسطس 2010)

مخنوقة وتعبانة وعلى اخرى​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف سلامه عليكي يا حبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس بالخوووووووووووف*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا مع الجميع ويطمنكم


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2010)

اةةة ياربى...
مش قادر


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> اةةة ياربى...
> مش قادر


 

ليش يا جو جو  مالك بس

ههههههههه انا عماله ادخل ارد علي اي حد يكتب

ايه ده اخرجي يا روزي يا رخمه انتي هههههههههه:smi411:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*عايش لسه*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

_*عيشة والسلام*_​


----------



## max mike (21 أغسطس 2010)

*زعلان لزعل شخص عزيز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عليا​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

حرررررررررانه


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهم حاجة 
*​


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارف...


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

كله بيعدي


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

*زهقااااااااااااان  بحد*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

احساااااااااااس غريب 

بس تمام


----------



## max mike (21 أغسطس 2010)

*حزين جدا على الانسانة اللى بحبها
اللى بيحصلها كتير عليها
ياريت بايدى حاجة اقدر اعملها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشي الحال*​


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

خنقة...


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ليه يا واد مالك

ده انا حتي بكلمك يعني الخنقه تمشي بااااااااي هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

انتى شايفة كدة...
يلا اهو كلة للخير


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه

شويه شويه وتشحت عليا يا واد انت ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

اممم
استنى شوية كمان وتكسبى جايزة البرنامج


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا يا عم هروح اكل احسن 

عشان شكلي هستني كتير والجو شمس عليا ههههههههههه وانت عارف اني طول الشمس وعشان كده بحس بحرارتها اسرع منكم ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

ههههه
ضحكتيني يا روزى 
ربنا يسعدك


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> ههههه
> ضحكتيني يا روزى
> ربنا يسعدك


 

اهو انت يا جوجو

والحمد لله انك ضحكت

هيييييييييييييييه

انا شطوره :t30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس اني ميته
*


----------



## Alcrusader (21 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ابقى معنا 
يا عدرا إحمينا من كل شر


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## just member (21 أغسطس 2010)

ولا فيا حتى تفكير


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ᶫᵒᵛᵉᵧₒᵤ ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أغسطس 2010)

*هـــــانــــــــت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *هـــــانــــــــت*​


*ع ايه بقا يا برنس:t9:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ع ايه بقا يا برنس:t9:*​




تصدقى مش عارف ههههههه بس هانت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تصدقى مش عارف ههههههه بس هانت


*لا مش مصدقاك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووقة جدا*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أغسطس 2010)

مبسووطة اوووووووووووووى​


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

يوم جديد
لما بشوف الاخر شو...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رب قويني*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مبقتش فاهم حاجه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

كل شئ متلخبط

بس نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2010)

حبة تعب على حبة خنقة​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربنا علي اي شئ


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2010)

من اسواء لأسواء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ولسسسسسسسسسسه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

_*الجاى احسن ربنا موجوووووووووووووووووووود*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبانه يا ربي 
قويني يا ربي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ما أعظم اعمالك يا رب كلها بحكمة صنعت ..*


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2010)

*مخنوق مووووت .... *


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

*احسن بكتير   نشكر ربنااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2010)

يااارب دايما يا جوووووووووووووووو


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2010)

_*اهو انتى يا رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزى*_​


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2010)

*مع انى بقالى فترة كويس بس انهاردة انا
Sooooooooooooooooo Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2010)

*تعبان جدااا*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أغسطس 2010)

*تانى   هو كل شويه ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

حررررررررررررانه


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2010)

*بتمنالها كل خير​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رب كملها معنا بمشيئتك و إرادتك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

كله زي الفل


----------



## zezza (23 أغسطس 2010)

تعبانة :crying:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2010)

ليه يا قمر بس

الف سلامه عليكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

نفسى أروح السما بسرعة


----------



## just member (23 أغسطس 2010)

احساس بالوحدة


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

*حالة استقرار ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2010)

*مش عارفه
حيرانه جداااا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2010)

خوووووووووووف


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2010)

*حيرة وقلق وزعل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2010)

تعبانة تانى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تعبانة تانى ​



*سلامتك ياعسل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2010)

الله يسلمك ياكوكى ياقمرة​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2010)

*احسن نشكر الرب  *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2010)

*تعب وقلق وحيره وخوف *


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتاح لكن حيران*


----------



## نداء الروح (24 أغسطس 2010)

*متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحمد لله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائلة *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> تعبانة تانى ​


*سلامتك يا عسل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2010)

*عارف يارب يسوع  انك حاسس بيا*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2010)

*قرفان موت ومخنوق ومش عارف أعمل أيه *


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

twin قال:


> *قرفان موت ومخنوق ومش عارف أعمل أيه *




قابلنى على كوبرى عباس


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مش حاسة بشي :new8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2010)

ماااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمد لله احسن *


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2010)

فيا حنين كبير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2010)

حاسة بعدم توازن ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتاح البال ولو مؤقت​*


----------



## max mike (25 أغسطس 2010)

*تمام اشكر ربنا
لكن زعلان شوية​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مبسوطة ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 أغسطس 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2010)

*مشتاقه لحبايبي*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2010)

*جوايا رجاء وأمل فى المسيح له كل المجد..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## zezza (26 أغسطس 2010)

حاسة انى فرحانة ​


----------



## ارووجة (26 أغسطس 2010)

.زهئاانة بس مبسوطة


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2010)

احساس طيب الى حد ما


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ياااااااااارب دايما يا جوجو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتاح الحمد لله*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2010)

مبسووووووطه جدا


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2010)

حالى مثلك يا روزى
واكثر كمان


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> حالى مثلك يا روزى
> واكثر كمان


 

يااارب دايما يا اجمل جوجو


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2010)

الله يخليكي يا القمروة

ربنا يسعد كل ايامك


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> الله يخليكي يا القمروة
> 
> ربنا يسعد كل ايامك


 

اهو انت بقي ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو ويسعدك يارب دايما


----------



## Twin (27 أغسطس 2010)

*بدأت أتظبط*

*وشكلها هتروق وتحلي *​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2010)

يارب يا توين ربنا معاك ويبارك كل امور حياتك
وديما للخير يا حبيبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2010)

*مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين*


----------



## max mike (28 أغسطس 2010)

*الحمدلله تمام​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ماااااشي الحال


----------



## max mike (28 أغسطس 2010)

*جوايا احساسين متناقضين
فرحان وفى نفس الوقت زعلان
احداث بتحصل راضى عنها وفى نفس الوقت مش راضى
كل حاجة ماشية كويس وفى نفس الوقت مش كويس

مش عارف​*


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2010)

بالصراحة متضايق من نفسى...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ليه بس يا جوجووووووووووووو


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2010)

اصلة شيئ يخنق..


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2010)

معلش يا جوجو

ربنااااااااااااا يشيل اي شئ يخنق او يضايق


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2010)

*يا قاعدين يكفيكو شر الجايين يا شر امشي ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo:
> :yahoo:​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب دايما

وبالمناسبة دة احساسي
30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:

هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب دايما
> 
> وبالمناسبة دة احساسي
> ...



*هههههههههههه
يارب دايما ياكيرو 
انا حبيت أجى أساعدك 30:30:
ههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مصدع وتعبان ع الاخري*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مصدع وتعبان ع الاخري*



*يامووووسهل
ربنا يسهلك ياكوكو
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يامووووسهل
> ربنا يسهلك ياكوكو
> :t30:*​




*يا فتاح يا عليم 
يا رزاق يا كريم
شكلي هرتكب جنايه النهرده​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا فتاح يا عليم
> يا رزاق يا كريم
> شكلي هرتكب جنايه النهرده​*



*كنت طيب والنبى ياكوكو:yahoo:
بس طالما مصمم ترتكب جنايه وتنتحر
يلا مع السلامة :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كنت طيب والنبى ياكوكو:yahoo:
> بس طالما مصمم ترتكب جنايه وتنتحر
> يلا مع السلامة :t30:
> هههههههه*​




*وحياتك يختي ناوي اقتل حد عندنا
هو عارف نفسه بس عامل من بنها
واخد بالك انت ياللي في بالي :heat:​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 أغسطس 2010)

انا مستني الدراسة بفارغ الصبر وبفكر في زمايلي والمذاكرة ، وخصوصا اني داخل على مرحلة جديدة من الدراسة وهقابل ناس جداد ومدرسين جداد .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا مستني الدراسة بفارغ الصبر وبفكر في زمايلي والمذاكرة ، وخصوصا اني داخل على مرحلة جديدة من الدراسة وهقابل ناس جداد ومدرسين جداد .




*ربنا معاك ويوفقك يا مينا

ويارب دايما ناجح ومتفوق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

*قرفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اوى بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مصدع وتعبان ع الاخري*


 

ليش كده يا ميكي

الف الف سلامه عليا

يوووووووه قصدي عليك:t30: ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليش كده يا ميكي
> 
> الف الف سلامه عليا
> 
> يوووووووه قصدي عليك:t30: ههههههههههههه




*حتي انتي يا روزي شمتي فيا
مش كفايه البت مرمر عليا
شكلي هفكر ارجع انزل اسئله تاني للكرسي :t9:​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حتي انتي يا روزي شمتي فيا​*
> *مش كفايه البت مرمر عليا*
> 
> *شكلي هفكر ارجع انزل اسئله تاني للكرسي :t9:*​


 
ههههههههههه لالالالالالا والنبي

خلاص ههههههههه

وبعدين انا شطوره وبعتالك ورده حتي علي بروفايلك

هش بقي يلا ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالا والنبي
> 
> خلاص ههههههههه
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههه
بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا :smil8:
هتذليني يابت عشان بعتالي ورده
منا كل يوم ببعتلك بوكيهات ورد
وياريته بيطمر فيكي يا نصه
هش انتي انا قاعد في ملك الحكومه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك يختي ناوي اقتل حد عندنا
> هو عارف نفسه بس عامل من بنها
> واخد بالك انت ياللي في بالي :heat:​*




مين هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​
> بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا :smil8:
> هتذليني يابت عشان بعتالي ورده
> منا كل يوم ببعتلك بوكيهات ورد
> ...


 

خليك قاعد يا مفتري

قعاد الظالم عباده 

هع هع هع هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> مين هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*شكلهم زادوا واحد

30: 30: 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> خليك قاعد يا مفتري
> 
> قعاد الظالم عباده
> 
> هع هع هع هههههههههههه




*ههههههههههه
بتجيبي امثله غريبه يابت
هع هع هعي بعيد عني يا نصه :smil8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *بتجيبي امثله غريبه يابت*
> 
> *هع هع هعي بعيد عني يا نصه :smil8:*​


 
ههههههههههه هش ياض بقي اني ذاهبه هههههههههه

باااااااااي


----------



## ICE IDG (29 أغسطس 2010)

زعلان ومتضايق لأجل صديق عزيز على قلبى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هش ياض بقي اني ذاهبه هههههههههه
> 
> باااااااااي




*أذهبي يا فتاه
وأريحيني منك :t30:​**باي يا نصه​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشي الحال !! ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2010)

*يوم جميل نشكر الرب *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مبسوطه والحمد لله*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مبسوطه والحمد لله*




*يارب دايما مبسوطه وفرحانه

انا بقي الحمد لله عايش لسه
بس مش عارف ليه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك يارب على كل بركة فى حياتى


----------



## GoDz (29 أغسطس 2010)

*Easy ..*
​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2010)

حكاية زفت...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أغسطس 2010)

مش عارفة مزعلش فى الموقف ده
​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (29 أغسطس 2010)

_*ينفع انا اسجل احساسى معاكوا*_
_*انا محتاااااااااااااارة قوى ومش عارفة الصح فين؟*_
​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> _*ينفع انا اسجل احساسى معاكوا*_
> _*انا محتاااااااااااااارة قوى ومش عارفة الصح فين؟*_
> ​




الموضوع مفتوح لكل عضو هنا فى المنتدى مش لحد معين او فئه معينه
صلى وربنا ينورلك طريقك


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2010)

حتى الخير بهايدا الزمن مابينفعش
اما انا غريب مثل ما الناس كلها بتعرف عنى
او انى فى  الزمن الخطأ
احساسى بأسف رهيب على هايدا القلوب...


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 أغسطس 2010)

> _*ينفع انا اسجل احساسى معاكوا*_
> _*انا محتاااااااااااااارة قوى ومش عارفة الصح فين؟*_


أكييييييييد ، وبالعكس مشاركتم معانا بتفرحنا اكثر لاننا عاوزين المحبة والايلاف  وعاوزين نتشارك في الاجتماعيات مع بعض لاننا جميعا بشر ولازم نتعامل بطبيعتنا ولا نجعل الدين يفرق بيننا .
وكونك محتارة يدل على ان المسيح بيطرق على باب قلبك ، وان الحق قريب . زي ما قالك مينا صلي واطلبي ربنا وثقي انه هيرشدك للحق لانه عاوز يخلصك وعاوز يعطيك الحياة الابدية وينقذك من الهلاك .
ولازم حضرتك تبصي بجد للمسيحية والاسلام وبكل حيادية وحرص لانك تتعاملي مع خلاص نفسك وتتعاملي مع هلاك وعذاب ابدي ولازم تتخذي القرار بعد طلب معونة الي خلقك لانه بيحبك وحريص على سعادتك .


----------



## max mike (29 أغسطس 2010)

*حيرة وملل​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

حاسس بمصيبة جيالى :d​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> حاسس بمصيبة جيالى :d​




*بعد الشر عليكي يا سندريلا
ليه بتقولي كده يابنتي
ربنا يحميكي دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*زهق وملل ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

*خنقة وقرف  وعدم ثقة  وامان *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي يا سندريلا
> ليه بتقولي كده يابنتي
> ربنا يحميكي دايما​*




مش عارف يا مايكل 
احسااااس بقا
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مش عارف يا مايكل
> احسااااس بقا
> ​




*انشاء الله خير يابت
وزي ماقلتك قبل كده
سيبيها ع ربنا وبس​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

حاسس اني انجزت انجااااااااز كبير لاني قريت كل مشاركات(والمفيد في مواضيعها) عضو معين وهي فوق المية تسعين .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> حاسس اني انجزت انجااااااااز كبير لاني قريت كل مشاركات(والمفيد في مواضيعها) عضو معين وهي فوق المية تسعين .




:t9: :t9: :t9:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انشاء الله خير يابت
> وزي ماقلتك قبل كده
> سيبيها ع ربنا وبس​*




يارب يخويا يارب​


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

ايه يا مايكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





؟؟؟؟؟
ايه محتار ليه يا معلم ؟؟؟ عرفني الي جواك ؟؟ وانا هاقولك بصراحة ؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ايه يا مايكل
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مستغرب بس من كلامك
ليه يعني ده كده عملته
ايه الفايده من كده
واشمعنا العضو ده بالذات​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

هو عضو مسلم لاحظت انه بدأ يفكر ويشك في الاسلام فقلت اتابعه من اول مشاركة ليه علشان اشوفه وفعلا شفت لنه تفاهم وفي طريقه للحق .الحدق يفهم مين ده .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هو عضو مسلم لاحظت انه بدأ يفكر ويشك في الاسلام فقلت اتابعه من اول مشاركة ليه علشان اشوفه وفعلا شفت لنه تفاهم وفي طريقه للحق .الحدق يفهم مين ده .




*وصلت يا مينا​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أذهبي يا فتاه​*
> *وأريحيني منك :t30:*​
> *باي يا نصه​*


 

ههههههههههههه ليه اريح يعني هو انا مضايقاك ياض انت

طيب

وااااااااااااااااء:smil8:


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*يا رب​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمام الحمد لله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكلي هعمل مصيبه النهرده​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يخليك ليا يا مينا
بس انا النهاردة خايفة وقلبى مقبوض
ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## Twin (30 أغسطس 2010)

*مرتبك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

مش مبسوطة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*أنت يارب أبويا وأمى وكل ماليا...أنت حبيبى يا يسوع *


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 أغسطس 2010)

فرحان وفاضي وحاسس اني خفيف .



> *ربنا يخليك ليا يا مينا*


العفو ...انا مستاهلش ..


> *بس انا النهاردة خايفة وقلبى مقبوض
> ربنا يستر*


مش عارف ليه حاسس انه خوف زي خوف الامتحان لانه مهم جدا ... وحاسس انك داخلة على مرحلة هامة ...


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2010)

لسة لسة...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*معصبة :smil8:​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (30 أغسطس 2010)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*متغلبط ع الاخر في كل حاجه
روحت فرح وياريتني مكنت روحت​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2010)

*وانا يارتني ما جيت للدنيا دي خالص*


----------



## Spirit Life (31 أغسطس 2010)

((((  *يجمعنا حب الإله*  ))))​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2010)

حلم وضاع زي السراب


----------



## Rosetta (31 أغسطس 2010)

*الله اعلم ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2010)

_*قريبا  سينفجر  بركان من الاحزان  *_
_*قريبا:bomb:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

كله تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2010)

تعبان جدا ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

الف سلامه يا كوكووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2010)

الله يسلمك يا روزى ​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2010)

حزين جدا وصعبانة عليا نفسى...


----------



## mero_engel (31 أغسطس 2010)

متقولش كده يا جوجو ..ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2010)

الله يخليكي يا ميرو
ربنا موجود قادر بيغير للأفضل...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2010)

*قلقانه ومش عارفه حاجه​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (31 أغسطس 2010)

*مرهقة جداااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (31 أغسطس 2010)

مبسوط وفرحان ومستمتع جدا بمحاضرة الدكتور هولي بايبل على البالتوك .


----------



## max mike (31 أغسطس 2010)

*احساس متقلب
مش راسى على بر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*متلغبط ع الاخر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكــــــــــرك يارب يسوع على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال.*


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

صداااااااااااااااع رهيب


----------



## التواقة للجنة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعسااااااااااااااانة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

رغم كل اللي جوانا
لكن بشكرك يالهي لانك قولت
قوتي في الضعف تكمل
استخدمنا يا الهي لمجد اسمك القدوس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*حيران وقلقان*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلووووووووووة leasantr*​


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش بيغيب عن بالى ابدا !!!!
*


----------



## just member (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شعور سيئ...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبانة قوى قوى​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال نشكر ربنا ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*مهدودة من عمايل كعك وبسكويت العيد هههههههههههههه
اتفضلوا كلكوا انا عزماكوا علية طعمة يجنن
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مخنوقة بس مهيسة ​


----------



## max mike (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهى ماشية
وربنا يستر بكرة رايح اجيب النتيجة
انشاءالله خير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرحان كتير لكن قلقان أكتر


ربنا يستر*


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

انا هاموت من الانبساط وخصوصا اني اكتشفت ان منتديات الحق والضلال فتحت تاني ...وبكره فيه كام ماتش كورة مستنيني ...


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا هاموت من الانبساط وخصوصا اني اكتشفت ان منتديات الحق والضلال فتحت تاني ...وبكره فيه كام ماتش كورة مستنيني ...



*يا رب دايمااااااا مبسوط يا مينا  ​*


mikel coco قال:


> *فرحان كتير لكن قلقان أكتر
> 
> 
> ربنا يستر*



*خليك فرحان و انسى القلق 
عيش الفرحة ... كوكاكولا :t30:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*معرفش
قلقانه​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا رب دايمااااااا مبسوط يا مينا*


أديتني عين يا ريد روز حرام عليك :36_1_38:واشوف فيك يوم :crying:أديني اتغلبت في دورة الكورة بعد ما غلبت في الماتش الاول أقوى فرقة:223se: ....واتغلبت في آخر دقيقة بجون جابه زمليي في الفرقة فيَّ:budo: ....
على العموم لم تفسد فرحتي لا زلت فرحا :ura1::ura1:.لاني لم اكن احلم بالفوز .


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> أديتني عين يا ريد روز حرام عليك :36_1_38:واشوف فيك يوم :crying:أديني اتغلبت في دورة الكورة بعد ما غلبت في الماتش الاول أقوى فرقة:223se: ....واتغلبت في آخر دقيقة بجون جابه زمليي في الفرقة فيَّ:budo: ....
> على العموم لم تفسد فرحتي لا زلت فرحا :ura1::ura1:.لاني لم اكن احلم بالفوز .


*
حرااااااااااام يا مينا انا اصيب بالعين :crying:
دا انا غلباااااااااانة :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

احساس متلخبط


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *​**خليك فرحان و انسى القلق
> عيش الفرحة ... كوكاكولا :t30:​*




*عشان فرحان لازم أقلق
ربنا يستر بجد
وايه كوكاكولا دي يابت يا روز
بلاش انا في حكايه الاسماء دي​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا معصبـــــــة
 :smil8::smil8::smil8: ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *حرااااااااااام يا مينا انا اصيب بالعين
> **دا انا غلباااااااااانة*


من دون ما تقولي أنا عارف انا بس بهزر معاكي ......


> *انا معصبـــــــة*


يا شماتي فيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *انا معصبـــــــة
> :smil8::smil8::smil8: ​*




*أحسن 

:t30: :t30: :t30:

بالثلاثه​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كويس ....ومعرفش ليه حاسس بالريبة او ان فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أحسن
> 
> :t30: :t30: :t30:
> 
> بالثلاثه​*





minatosaaziz قال:


> يا شماتي فيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ايه انتوا اجتمعتوا ضدي :crying: ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااانة جدااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عاوز انام بس مش عاوز انام ...


> *ايه انتوا اجتمعتوا ضدي*


آه حد قالك تقولي انك متعصبة وتدينا فرصة نشمت فيك ....ولو احنا شمتنا يك احسن ما الغريب يعمل كده ولا ايه ؟


> *فرحااااااااااااااااااانة جدااااااااااااااا*


آه العيد بعد يومين والفرحة والفسحة والأهل.....الخ ربنا يديم افراحك ...


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *آه حد قالك تقولي انك متعصبة وتدينا فرصة نشمت فيك ....ولو احنا شمتنا يك احسن ما الغريب يعمل كده ولا ايه ؟​*



*ههههههههه 
خلاص يا عم انا احسن دلوقت  ما فيش شماتة بعد كده  :smile01​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههه
> **خلاص يا عم انا احسن دلوقت **ما فيش شماتة بعد كده *


ولا يهمك انت بس تأمري واحنا ننفذ ...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

دماغى شغالة بتودى وتجيب​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف اعمل ايه   *
*هما بجد اصحاب ولا مبقاش فى اصحاب  اصلا*​


----------



## just member (3 سبتمبر 2010)

تعب كبيرر


----------



## روزي86 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

تعباااااانه شويه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

محتار


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااااانه شويه




*الف سلامه عليكي يا روزي


ربنا معاكي ويحميكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعب كبيرر


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااااانه شويه


*سلامتك يا روزة*
*بس تعبانة من ايه يا جميل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مخنوق *


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ..النهاردة احسن بكتيييييييير


----------



## Twin (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف بصراحة ؟*​


----------



## just member (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*​


*الله يسلمك يا روكا...
ربى يخليكي ويسعدك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا روكا...
> ربى يخليكي ويسعدك
> *​


*يارب تكون ناو بخير*
*ويخليك يا جوجو ويفرح قلبك يارب*
*ونفسي اجر شكلك:smile02*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعباااااااااانة ​*


----------



## just member (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الف سلامة عليكي يا روسى
ربنا يعينك ويباركك ويسعد كل ايامك اختى العزيزة


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا روسى
> ربنا يعينك ويباركك ويسعد كل ايامك اختى العزيزة



*شكراااا لذوقك يا جوجو  
و يا رب يسعد ايامك برضه ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووة* ​


----------



## Twin (4 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مخنوق *


 :94: :94: :94:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

صداااااااااع رهيب


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*وجع رااااااااااااس ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب اشفي كل مريض

احساسي اليوم متفائله


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوط ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب دايما يا كوكووووووووو

بس مبسوط ده اسمك الجديد والا ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا روزى 
هههههههههه
لا الصفه الجديده ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اه لو كده يبقي ماشي هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههه
ماشى على فين ​


----------



## ChristianGirl (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شغل كتيييييييييييييييييييييير بس كويس


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> ماشى على فين ​


 

هههههههههههههه هنا اهو قاعده لسه:act23:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه هنا اهو قاعده لسه:act23:


 
ههههههههههه 
اوعى دماغى ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

طيب خلاص بلاش احسن تتعور هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
نظام اتقى شرى يعنى 
حاضر
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (4 سبتمبر 2010)

قرفان من الدروس الكثيرة النهارده خدت درسين ولسه درسين يالليل وامبارح خدت 3 دروس ...
أووووووووف الدراسة دي صداع ....طبعا انتم خلصتم الدراسة وريحتم دماغكم من الدوشة والصداع ده ..
يا بختكم.


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> نظام اتقى شرى يعنى
> حاضر
> ههههههههههه ​


 

ههههههههههه اينعم:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> قرفان من الدروس الكثيرة النهارده خدت درسين ولسه درسين يالليل وامبارح خدت 3 دروس ...
> أووووووووف الدراسة دي صداع ....طبعا انتم خلصتم الدراسة وريحتم دماغكم من الدوشة والصداع ده ..
> يا بختكم.


 

ربنا معاك يا ميناااااااااااااااا


----------



## التواقة للجنة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*كتييييييييييييييييير تعبانة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *كتييييييييييييييييير تعبانة
> *​




*الف سلامه ليكي اختي

التواقة للجنة
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرتاح البال*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مصدومـــــــــــة ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حاسة انى فى حلم :t7:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووقه اوي *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووووووقه اوي *




*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بالحقيقة حزين ةجدا
ربنا موجود...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بالحقيقة حزين ةجدا
> ربنا موجود...




*حزين ليه يا حبي
ربنا معاك دايما
ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال :hlp:
​*


----------



## Twin (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتاجلك يارب ...... أعني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنت حلو قوى يارب يسوع
أنت فرحى وتعزياتى أنت يا إلهى  يسوع*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أنت حلو قوى يارب يسوع
> أنت فرحى وتعزياتى أنت يا إلهى  يسوع*


آمين : من لي في السماء ومعك لا اريد شيئا على الارض .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوووووووة :ura1:*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حلوووووووة :ura1:*​



*يا بت هي ايه اللي حلوة :thnk0001:

اعترفي :gun:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *يا بت هي ايه اللي حلوة :thnk0001:
> 
> اعترفي :gun:​*



*أناااااااااا :ura1:
هههههههههه
قصدى حلوة يعنى مبسوطة على فرحانة 
على كل حاجة حلوة كده 
أمسكى الخشب بقى ياروز :budo:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أناااااااااا :ura1:
> هههههههههه
> قصدى حلوة يعنى مبسوطة على فرحانة
> على كل حاجة حلوة كده
> ...



*هههههههه يختي مسكت الخشب اهو اللهم لا حسد :t30:

يا رب دايما يا قمر تبقي حلوة و عسل و حلاوة و ايس كريم 
ههههههههه يلا كويس كده :ura1:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب الصبر من عندك*


----------



## روزي86 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوطه اوي الحمد لله


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يا رب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبان شويه*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبانة مووووووووووووووت
من شغل البيت
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان شويه*


*ليه  كدا يا كوكو   ربنا  يشيل عنك  يارب *​


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

فاضي وموارييش حاجة خالص .


> مبسوطه اوي الحمد لله


ايوه كده حد قدك ....


> *رحمتك يا رب*


ليه لا سمح الله بالشر ؟؟


> *تعبانة مووووووووووووووت
> من شغل البيت*


كتب عليك شغل البيت يا معشر النساء فلا تتذمروا ...
وربنا يعينك .


> *تعبان شويه*


سلامتك يا باشا


----------



## التواقة للجنة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*مااااااااااااشى يامينا
كدة برضة دا انا قولت انت اللى هاتهون عليا ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 سبتمبر 2010)

> *مااااااااااااشى يامينا
> كدة برضة دا انا قولت انت اللى هاتهون عليا ههههههههههههه*


يا ريت كانت الشاشة انفجرت قبل مقول كده ..او يا ريت كان النت فصل قبل مااقول كده ان كان قصدي جد...
 انا بهزر معاك اصل نفس الكلام بسمعه من النساء وخصوصا امي في عيلتي .
و انا اؤكد لك هذا يزيد من قيمتك كونك مساعدة ومتفاعلة مع الاهل .فاعملي بكل فخر وميهمكيش حاجة .
وربنا يباركك .


----------



## التواقة للجنة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى يامينا
ربنا يخليك
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*عايزه اموت 
تعبت بجد من الدنيا دي *


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*جوعانة و نعسانة و تعبانة و مكتئبة و قرفانة و زهقانة !! 
مين يزووووووود ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *عايزه اموت
> تعبت بجد من الدنيا دي *


لماذا لا سمح الله ؟؟
لا زال هناك امل في الحياه ..
ورمق(بقية الروح) للنجاه ..
فمهما طغت الظغاه(جمع ظاغي: ظالم) ... او ماتت التقاه(جمع تقي) .. فهناك حياه .
فلا تيأسي او تستكيني ابدا ...
تذكري ان هناك من يحبونك ويعطونك المددا ..
تذكري ان هناك غد مشرق بنتظرك وسيعطيك المجدا ..
فهيا قاومي يأسك نِدَّا (عدوا)..
وانتصري لتتمتعي غدا .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *جوعانة و نعسانة و تعبانة و مكتئبة و قرفانة و زهقانة !!
> مين يزووووووود ​*





*ممكن أزود انا يا مس :smil15:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عايزه اموت *
> *تعبت بجد من الدنيا دي *


* مش   تتعبى  بجد مفيش اى حد يستاهل   اى  حاجة   *
*ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ممكن أزود انا يا مس :smil15:​*


*
هههههههههههه
زود بس بالراحة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه
> زود بس بالراحة ​*




*معنديش بالراحه
انتي عرفاني مفتري
يعني هزود علي الاخر
ولا بلاش نسيح احسن :thnk0001:​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههه
> زود بس بالراحة *


وسرحانة(والسرحان هو الذئب فالسرحانة هي.. ) وتعبانة (والتعبان هو مذكر الافعي فالتعبانة هي .. )  .
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه رأيك في التورية دي ؟؟؟


----------



## Alcrusader (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اجعلها خير يا رب دوماً


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا معاك يا كوكووووووووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> وسرحانة(والسرحان هو الذئب فالسرحانة هي.. ) وتعبانة (والتعبان هو مذكر الافعي فالتعبانة هي .. )  .
> ايه رأيك في التورية دي ؟؟؟


*
مااااااااااااشي يا مينا :ranting:
ايه ده ذئب و افعى 
بسيطـــــــــــــة انا وياك و الزمن طويل :t33:
ههههههههههه
​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معنديش بالراحه
> انتي عرفاني مفتري
> يعني هزود علي الاخر
> ولا بلاش نسيح احسن :thnk0001:​*



*ماشي يا مايكل :ranting:
كده دايما بتعاملني معاملة مرات الاب  
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ماشي يا مايكل :ranting:
> كده دايما بتعاملني معاملة مرات الاب
> ​*





*هههههههههههه
انتي لو مرات ابويا
كنت مووووووووووتك 
 :act19: :act19:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> انتي لو مرات ابويا
> كنت مووووووووووتك
> :act19: :act19:​*



*ههههههههههه 
يا ويلي 

في عنا ارهابي في المنتدى
سنفروا بأرواحكم :gun:
​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> مااااااااااااشي يا مينا :ranting:
> ايه ده ذئب و افعى
> بسيطـــــــــــــة انا وياك و الزمن طويل :t33:
> ...


أنا مش قولتلك تورية والتورية يعني لفظ يحتمل معنيين احدهما قريب (الذئب والافعى الي انا قربته ليكي بخبث ...:smil15 لا يقصده الكاتب ومعنى بعيد ( يعني سرحانة عادي تعبانة عادي وده الي بعدتهولك ) بقصده الكاتب ..
ايه رايك في اللعبة الحلوة دي .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يا ويلي
> 
> في عنا ارهابي في المنتدى
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه

:new6: :new6: :new6:

ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري :shutup22:​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مش عارف ليه حاسس ان فيه نور كبيييييير فجأة ظهر 
اتاري مايكل كتب في الموضوع ...
طب عبرني بكلمة يا مايكل باشا ..كده برده اهون عليك ده انا صاحبك واخوك ولا لسه زعلان مني ؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> :new6: :new6: :new6:
> 
> ربنا ع الظالم والمفتري :shutup22:​*



*أميـــــــــن ولا الضالين 
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا مش عارف ليه حاسس ان فيه نور كبيييييير فجأة ظهر
> اتاري مايكل كتب في الموضوع ...
> طب عبرني بكلمة يا مايكل باشا ..كده برده اهون عليك ده انا صاحبك واخوك ولا لسه زعلان مني ؟؟؟


*
لأ دا نورك يا مينا .. 
مايكل يعتم المكان بس يدخله :new6:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا مش عارف ليه حاسس ان فيه نور كبيييييير فجأة ظهر
> اتاري مايكل كتب في الموضوع ...
> طب عبرني بكلمة يا مايكل باشا ..كده برده اهون عليك ده انا صاحبك واخوك ولا لسه زعلان مني ؟؟؟




*ربنا يخليك ياواد يا بكاش انت
مقدرش مش اعبرك طبعا
بس خايف رخمتي تزعلك 
لكن روز متعوده علي كده مني
مفبش زعل بين الاخوات يابني
سوء تفاهم وراح لحاله
انسي ياعم مينا
ويومك جميل زيك
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> لأ دا نورك يا مينا ..
> مايكل يعتم المكان بس يدخله :new6:​*




*يا فتاح يا عليم ع الصبح
طب انا سكت يابنتي 
ومش عايز ارخم عليكي
بلاش تلعبي في عداد عمرك يا روز
واتقي شر من احسنت اليه احسن لك​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليك ياواد يا بكاش انت
> مقدرش مش اعبرك طبعا
> بس خايف رخمتي تزعلك
> لكن روز متعوده علي كده مني
> ...


لأ مبزعلش طبعا لاني خلاص صرت منكم وليكم وانتم بيتي التاني
وانا مستني رخامة وغلاسة ....


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لأ مبزعلش طبعا لاني خلاص صرت منكم وليكم وانتم بيتي التاني
> وانا مستني رخامة وغلاسة ....




*من عيوني يا معلم

انت جيت في جمل​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسى أشوفك يا إلهى يسوع*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمدلله ماشى الحال​


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله علي كل حاجه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك يارب
*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*كتييييييييييييييييييييييير متعصبة
وعلى اخرى والله
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا معصبــــــــة لانه في ناس بتجيب الجلطة للواحد 
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
أوووووووووووووف​ *


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *انا معصبــــــــة لانه في ناس بتجيب الجلطة للواحد
> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> أوووووووووووووف *



أنا عرفت مين الي بيجيب الجلطة لاني متعصب برده واللاهم لا شماتة لا فيكي ولا في تواقة ...


----------



## crazy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه رد روز والتواقه

هدووووا اعصابكم


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*لالالالالالالالا 
ابدا اختي تواقة للجنة مش ليها علاقة في عصبيتي 
انا معصبة من شي تاني يا جماعة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

زهقان ومخنوق جدا


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

انتم مش حاسين ان المنتدى مكانش نشيط النهارده كالعادة ولا ده احساسي لوحدي ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 سبتمبر 2010)

meryem قال:


> *انا دلوقتي بفكر في النبي محمد و اتمنى ان اكون معه بالجنة مش عايزة حاجة ثانية غير ده يا رب*​



*يا رب خلي اشتياق قلبها ليك انت وعرفها ذاتك
*​


----------



## Twin (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*ده احساسي *
:shutup22: :shutup22: :shutup22:

*أنا مش فاهم حاجة ..... ج خ ح* 
:thnk0001:​


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

meryem قال:


> *انا دلوقتي بفكر في النبي محمد و اتمنى ان اكون معه بالجنة مش عايزة حاجة ثانية غير ده يا رب*​



*هذا اذا كان محمد نفسه في الجنة :fun_lol:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا مبسوط​


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه انا مش عارفه 
انا مالي 
زعلانه فرحانه مضايقه كسلانه 
مش عارفه بالظبط


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*لسه معصبــــــــــــــة 
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*زفــــــــــت
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكروا الرب لأنه صالح وخير الليلويا لأن إلى الأبد رحمته. *


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لسه معصبــــــــــــــة
> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​*






مالك يا روزا يا حبيبتى ايه اللى جرالك؟؟؟
 بلاش عصبية وصلى هتبقى كويسة


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> مالك يا روزا يا حبيبتى ايه اللى جرالك؟؟؟
> بلاش عصبية وصلى هتبقى كويسة



*مشاكل يا نيمو ... مش تاركة الواحد بحاله 
​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## Nemo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشاكل يا نيمو ... مش تاركة الواحد بحاله
> ​*





ربنا يحل وبرضه صلى


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2010)

قريب
لكل شيئ نهاية...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*ويبقي الأمل*


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشتاق إليك يا يسوع حبيبي ... كلي فداك 
بحبــــــــــــك يســـــــــوع 

† لو لم أكن مسيحية لكنت تمنيت أن أكون مسيحية †
​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

##########################
حرر بسبب انه كلام اتقال في لحظة غضب وراح لحاله وكله كويس دلوقتي 
.مينا .


----------



## التواقة للجنة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*خير ان شاء الله يامينا
احنا هنا كلنا اخوات واصحاب ولو فية سؤء تفاهم ممكن تعتذر وتتحل المشكلة
انا بالنسبة لاحساسى النهاردة فهو خوووووووووووووووووووووووف
*​


----------



## Twin (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*برده أنا لسة مش فاهم حاجة ..... زهقت بجد*​


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا متوقع الطرد النهائي من المنتدى لاني وصفت العرب الذين غزوا الاندلس واستعبدوا الكثير من اهلها وقتلوا الاكثر بالجرب في موضوع عن عدد الذين صاروا مسيحين بفعل طرد العرب من اسبانيا والبرتغال والعدد وصل ل580 مليون شخص ...ودافعت عن نفسي لايفا ماريا باسلوب صريح..ووهي الي هتطردني.
> وعلى العموم لو تم طردي فستكونون ذكرى باقية وان احبكم جدا يا مايكل وريد روز وروزي ومسيحية ولبنى وكويبد ....الخ وانت رائعون فعلا ..
> واكبر مشكلة في المنتى هنا هي المحاباة وعدم الاحترام والكيل بمكيالين ومن الواضح ان ما قرأته ولم افهمه صحيح هو فعلا كما اراه الآن من عنصرية وتحزب .وتحامل بشكل مزري على المستجدين .


*لشو لزمة كل ها الكلام
مانت موجود وسطينا ولم يتم طردك حتى الان  وهايدا اكبر دليل على ان كل ياللى اعتقدة مو بمحلة
نحنا اخوات ومش بنقف لبعض على الكلمة منشان تحكى كل هاد
فيك لو بتعرفنا اكتر هتضايق لكل كلمة حاكيتها هلا
ربنا معاك ويعينك ويبارك كل ايامك
اتمنالك تواصل دايم** 
وديما تنورنا بوجودك
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوطة الحمدلله​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب دايما يا قمررررررررر

وحشتيني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكى ياعسولتى
وانتى اكتررررررررررر
​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مش منيحـــــــة و كله قرف بقرف !!!​


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*معرفش بيجى العك دة منين؟؟*


----------



## max mike (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ماااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا ها امشي الحال معاكي ياروزي


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*أووووووووووووووووووووف ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> وانا ها امشي الحال معاكي ياروزي


 
هههههههههه تنوري يا قمراية انتي وهو هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *أووووووووووووووووووووف ​*


 

مالك بس يا حبي في ايه؟


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك بس يا حبي في ايه؟



مش عارفة يا روزي صارلي يومين متدايقة و منكده
:crying: ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> مش عارفة يا روزي صارلي يومين متدايقة و منكده
> 
> :crying: ​


 

ليه بس يا حبيبتي

صلي كده وربنا يصلح الاحوال

ربنا معاكي يا حبي وطمنيني عليكي


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس يا حبيبتي
> 
> صلي كده وربنا يصلح الاحوال
> 
> ربنا معاكي يا حبي وطمنيني عليكي



*انشالله يا قمر 
شكرا يا حبي على اهتمامك 
ما تشوفي شر يا رب ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

إنتظرى الرب يا نفسى...


----------



## التواقة للجنة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
اعنى ياااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتار مش عارف انا عايز ايه*


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*أعني يا قدير .. اعني يا شفيع
أريد النهوض بك أستطيع ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يفرح الكل*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*هامووووت من التفكير
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## max mike (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا
بس محتار شوية​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووقة قوى
وتعباااااااااااااانة جدا جدا لابعد الحدود
حاسة انى مش قادرة اتنفس
يااااااااااااااااااااارب
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## just member (9 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج لمجرد لمسة حنونة
عن جد تعبت اكتيير ياربى


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشتاقــــــــة و عندي حنين ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ماليش نفس لحاجة​


----------



## just member (9 سبتمبر 2010)

احساس سيئ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش مرتاح*


----------



## max mike (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*حيرة كبيرررررررررررة
محتار قوى فى امر مهم​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرح مع ندم فى نفس الوقت
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

متلغبطة​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوط وزعلان
معرفش ازاى​


----------



## just member (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هى مش حلوة بالمرة
شيئ هيك متعب
ولا بعرف امتى بتخلص


----------



## التواقة للجنة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتظااااااااااااااار
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

واثقه فيك ياربي
بس محتاجه ابكي كتير


----------



## التواقة للجنة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتظااااااااااااار الخلالالاص بقى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتارة قووووووى وزعلانة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى متى تنسانى يارب كل النسيان ...الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبــــــــــــــانة قوي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسووووطة :ura1:​


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> مبسووووطة :ura1:​


 
*أرزااااااااااااااااااااااااق*
:act23:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أرزااااااااااااااااااااااااق*
> :act23:​



هههههههههه
تاخد حبه ؟ 
:59:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الى متى تنسانى يارب كل النسيان ...الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى...*


[q-bible]"لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ، لاَ يَتْرُكُكَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُكَ وَلاَ يَنْسَى عَهْدَ آبَائِكَ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ" (سفر التثنية 4: 31)[/q-bible]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبسوط شويه مش عارف ليه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مبسوط شويه مش عارف ليه​*



الله يسهله ياااااااااااعم :smile01​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> الله يسهله ياااااااااااعم :smile01​




*كدت اتنكدت :act23:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كدت اتنكدت :act23:*​



ههههههههههه
:smil15:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> :smil15:​



*ربنا ع المفتري​*


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبان جدااا....


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال...*


----------



## happy angel (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارحمنى يارب برحمتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*يــــــــــــا رب ​*


----------



## zezza (11 سبتمبر 2010)

نعسانة كتييييييير ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> نعسانة كتييييييير


روحي نامي وريحينا ..ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر معاكي .

انا وسنان(والمعنى في بطن الشاعر) شوية وخايف شوية .


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*أووووووووووووووف 
يا ربي شو الزهق هاااااااااااد ​*


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2010)

فيا توتر كبير


----------



## zezza (12 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> روحي نامي وريحينا ..ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بهزر معاكي .
> 
> انا وسنان(والمعنى في بطن الشاعر) شوية وخايف شوية .



كدة برضه :ranting:
ماشى ..ربنا يوعدك بشارع و منطقة زى بتاعتى دوشة طول الليل بسبب العيد :new2:
تعيش و تهزر يا مينا و سلامتك من الخوف :t33:
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## zezza (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لسة نعسانة و مش عارفة انام ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممنوع وضع ايملات يا أخ
روح لقسم الاسلامي
واتناقش زي ما انت عايز*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شاهد ما شافش حاجة :ura1:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *شاهد ما شافش حاجة :ura1:​*



*ايه ياعم عادل امام :t30:*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايه ياعم عادل امام :t30:*​



*هههههههههههه
لا اصله صار معي شغلة تنطبق على المقولة دي :t33:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> لا اصله صار معي شغلة تنطبق على المقولة دي :t33:​*




*الله يسهلك يا عم برضه *​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسهلك يا عم برضه *​



*و يسهلك يا عم الحج 
دعواتك :t33:​*


----------



## Nemo (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بشكرك يا رب انك فاكرنى ومش ناسينى وشكرا ع ايدك الممدودة


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوط نشكر ربنا​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبسووووووووطة :yahoo:​*


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بحاول الاقى راحة نفسية


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> كدة برضه :ranting:
> ماشى ..ربنا يوعدك بشارع و منطقة زى بتاعتى دوشة طول الليل بسبب العيد :new2:
> تعيش و تهزر يا مينا و سلامتك من الخوف :t33:
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


انت مفهتيش اللعبة الي لعبتها عليكي ...ههههههه.
كلمة وسنان يعني نعسان باللغة العربية يعني الحال كان من بعضه .
وربنا يكون معاكي في العيد ...والعيد الي بعده والي بعده والي بعده ...


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*اول مرة احس بهيك احساس 
بس ليه فهموني غلط !!!​​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

زعلااااان وقلقان ...وتعبان ...وحيران . وندمان ..


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*والله ما حد مخنوق قدى
نفسى اعيط بجد
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

very sick​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْباَبِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتيِ  وَفَتَحَ الْباَبَ أَدْخُلُ إِلَيهِ وَأَتعَشَىَّ مَعَهُ وهُوَ مَعِي*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْباَبِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتيِ وَفَتَحَ الْباَبَ أَدْخُلُ إِلَيهِ وَأَتعَشَىَّ مَعَهُ وهُوَ مَعِي*


الله الله ايه الآيات الحلوة دي يا باشا ..فكرتيني بالسيد المسيح لما قال للمرأة السامرية "«كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً. 
14 وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ."


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*دى بينى وبين ربنا يامينا
ولا اييييييييييية؟
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْباَبِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتيِ  وَفَتَحَ الْباَبَ أَدْخُلُ إِلَيهِ وَأَتعَشَىَّ مَعَهُ وهُوَ مَعِي*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01



*أمين يا سيدي المسيح 
اجعلني أهلا بأن اسمع صوتك و اقبلك مخلصا و سيدا و ملكا لحياتي و اجعلني اهلا لان اكون معك في الملكوت السماوي ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

:smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> :smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420::smi420:



*يييييييي مالك يا قمر ؟؟؟ شو في؟؟​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ابدا
بعد الدعاء نتمنى من الرب انة يتقبل
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *ابدا
> بعد الدعاء نتمنى من الرب انة يتقبل
> *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01


*
أمين 
ليا و ليكي يا رب  ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*قال يسوع إِنْ لَمْ تَرْجِعُوا وَتَصِيرُوا  مِثْلَ الْأَوْلَادِ فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.  فَمَنْ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ مِثْلَ هذَا الْوَلَدِ فَهُوَ الْأَعْظَمُ  فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَمَنْ قَبِلَ وَلَداً  وَاحِداً مِثْلَ هذَا بِاسْمِي فَقَدْ قَبِلَنِي*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضاً بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة جدا ياروز
تسلمى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف حاسس أني قرفان *​


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة جدا ياروز
> تسلمى
> *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01


*
انا صراحة حبيت فكرة انتقاء ايات من الكتاب المقدس  
و كنتي اول من بدأ بها 

ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بما انكم بيتقولوا  آيات فانا احب اقول آيتين من  اعز آيتين على قلبي 
" الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف ؟ الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب ؟" 

"أَنْتَ عَبْدِي. اخْتَرْتُكَ وَلَمْ أَرْفُضْكَ لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي."


----------



## ponponayah (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبسوطة جداااااا جدااااااا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مبسوطة جداااااا جدااااااا​*



ياااااارب ديما ياحبى
ويبقوا تلاتة جداااااا :t31:​


----------



## ponponayah (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياااااارب ديما ياحبى
> ويبقوا تلاتة جداااااا :t31:​





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يا ااوختى يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

زي الفل والورد لالالالالالالالالالالالا الجنينة كلها هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووط نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب دايما يالي فوق ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب ديما انت كمان ياللى تحت
هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*معقول!!!!! ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يا يسوع اجعلها خير ديماً.
إجعل العالم يعرف الحقيقتك، وأبعد أتباع ابليس عن المؤمنين بإسمك.


----------



## التواقة للجنة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*" تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الأحمال وانا اريحكم "*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> يا يسوع اجعلها خير ديماً.
> إجعل العالم يعرف الحقيقتك، وأبعد أتباع ابليس عن المؤمنين بإسمك.



*أمين يا رب 
فقد كثر الذين ارادوا بنا الشر و الذين ارادوا ابعادنا عن نورك و خلاصك ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ياااااااااااااااارب ساعدنى*_
​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*راااايق *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يا بابا يسوع لانك بتحبنى وكمان بتسمعنى وانا مستهلش.*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*حينئذ جاء يسوع من  الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه. 14 ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا  محتاج ان  اعتمد منك وانت تأتي اليّ. 15 فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن.لانه هكذا يليق  بنا ان  نكمل كل بر.حينئذ سمح له. 16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا  السموات قد  انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه. 17 وصوت من السموات  قائلا هذا  هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت”*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ماااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## التواقة للجنة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## التواقة للجنة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*1:                  12 و اما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد  الله اي                  المؤمنون باسمه *

*1:                  13 الذين ولدوا ليس من دم و لا من مشيئة جسد و لا من مشيئة  رجل بل                  من الله *

*1:                  14 و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما  لوحيد من                  الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمدلله​


----------



## max mike (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*حاسس انى تايه فى مركب ومش لاقى بر ارسى عليه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله *


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*نعســـــــــــــانة بس مش عارفة انام !!​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*قوينى يارب على اللى جاى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبك يا يســـــوع 
معاك بحس اني مش محتاجة اي شي في الدنيا 

" تعالوا الي انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة انا هو الرفيق"
​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*" تعالوا الي  انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة انا هو الرفيق"*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجد لله في الاعالي و على الارض  السلام و بالناس المسرة                 *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا رب اني لك اعني و خذ يدي بيدك ​*


----------



## ICE IDG (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا متضايق جدا يا مافان


----------



## Bent Christ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

_فررررررررررررررررررررررحانه​_


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخيرا ارتحت
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *اخيرا ارتحت
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
> *​



*يا رب على طول 
"تعالوا إليَ جميعاً ، أيها المتعبون والمرهقون وأنا أريحكم"​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*فعلا ياروز
ريحنى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## crusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنا حاسس بملل*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*دايــــس على عســــلك يا عالــــم انـــا بيســـوعي شبعــــــــان ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*سعيدة وفرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ماااااااااااااااشي الحال وراكب توك توك هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *سعيدة وفرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​



*على طــــــــــول يا رب  ​*


----------



## just member (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> انا متضايق جدا يا مافان



لشو  حالك متضايق بس
انا مو حبك تكون هيك
ربنا موجود يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك

طمنى عليك


----------



## SALVATION (14 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *سعيدة وفرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


 
_يارب دايما_
_يسوع يكون مع الجميع _
_ويفرح الكل_​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

امين يارب


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*"استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"
يـــــا رب حقق اللي في بااااااااااااااالي يــــا رب
​*


----------



## just member (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بقيت مش عارف حتى نفسى


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب انت وحدك قادر تحل اي مشكله في حياتنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بقيت مش عارف حتى نفسى


*
ليييييييه ياجو انت شكلك أتغير للدرجة دى
ههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

حلوووة حلووووة يعنى 
leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *"استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"
> يـــــا رب حقق اللي في بااااااااااااااالي يــــا رب
> ​*



*طب ايه اللى فى بالك ياروز 
عشان ندعى معاكى بس 
متفهميش غلط 
هههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*حيرة وقلق
لكن فى سلام داخلى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

soooooooooooo bad ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> soooooooooooo bad ​


وانا كمان زى سندريلا بالظبط ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مش خايفة من بكره


----------



## Twin (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*i am tired*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

متفائل اوى ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يسوع لما رآني أسرع الــــــــــــيّ
في يأسي وظلامي نور عينـــــــيّ
لما شفته صرخت أرحمنــــــــــــي
جه أنقذني وأتحنن علـــــــــــــــيّ
​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يسوع حبيبي .. نصيبي الرحيم .. و سور حياتي .. و باب النعيم 
اليك صلاتي .. استمع يا كريم .. فانت المجيب و انت السميح ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 سبتمبر 2010)

_نشكر يسوع زى الفل_
_بس جعان شوية_​


----------



## Nemo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بشكرك يارب ومستنية وعودك


----------



## Nemo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _نشكر يسوع زى الفل_
> _بس جعان شوية_​





ههههههههههههه
تصور وأنا كمان جعانة اوى يلا قوم شفلنا حاجة ناكلها


----------



## بنت فبساوية (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*فى موضوع محيرنى وربنا يستر*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*قرأة وتمعن
*​


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2010)

غير متفائل ولكنى بحاول...


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> غير متفائل ولكنى بحاول...


 
مالك بس يا جوجو 
ربنا يرتبلك كل امورك ​


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مالك بس يا جوجو
> ربنا يرتبلك كل امورك ​


*ربنا يخليك يا كيرو
ماتقلق لحالى 
لكل شيئ نهاية...
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا كيرو*
> *ماتقلق لحالى *
> *لكل شيئ نهاية...*​


 
ربنا معاك يا جوجو ويحميك ​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

_*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة
*_​


----------



## Alcrusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يا يسوع سهل الأمور وأظهر الحق للجميع.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش فارقة .......*​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبك قووووووووووووووووووى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبان شويه ومصدع ع الاخر*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبــــــــــــــــه أنا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *بحبــــــــــــــــه أنا ​*




:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان شويه ومصدع ع الاخر*


*سلامتك يا مايكل:smil13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالا

ما يروحش فكرك لبعيد :t17:​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلنا هنا بنحبة
ولا اية ياروز؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *كلنا هنا بنحبة
> ولا اية ياروز؟*​


*
انتي اللي فهمتيني يا عسل :flowers:​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> انتي اللي فهمتيني يا عسل :flowers:​*




طبعا فهماكى هههههههههه
بس انا حاسة انى بحبة اكتر من الدنيا كلها
​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> طبعا فهماكى هههههههههه
> بس انا حاسة انى بحبة اكتر من الدنيا كلها
> ​



*شوفي توقيعي و هو اللي يقولك  ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا مايكل:smil13:*​




*الله يسلمك ياروكا
ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ما يروحش فكرك لبعيد :t17:​*



*متخفيش مرحش بعيد ولا حاجه
وانا فاهم قصدك طبعا
بس برخم عليكي 
وكلنا بنحبه طبعا*​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتى بتغظينى ياروز يعنى هههههههههههه
بكرة اعمل واحد احسن من بتاعك
مااااااااااااااااااااشى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

خايفة


----------



## التواقة للجنة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*فيزيدك الرب الهك خيرا في كل عمل يدك في ثمرة بطنك و ثمرة بهائمك و ثمرة  ارضك لان الرب يرجع ليفرح لك بالخير كما فرح لابائك *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (16 سبتمبر 2010)

هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا  أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 
13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ  يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.

هو ده المسيح ...احبنا الحب الاعظم وبذل ذاته لاجلنا ...ياريت الكل يفهم كده .


----------



## التواقة للجنة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ياريت يامينا
*_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## minatosaaziz (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الآيات دي رائعة جدا بتحسسني بعناية فائقة .
"هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟  حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ. 
هُوَذَا عَلَى  كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ."


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا رب رحمتـــــــــــــك 

ناس بتجيب العصبية للواحد ! ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

so bad​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*البرد مبهدلني*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *البرد مبهدلني*


ألف سلامة 
انا الإكتئاب و الخوف من الدراسة جااااااااااامد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ألف سلامة
> انا الإكتئاب و الخوف من الدراسة جااااااااااامد




*الله يسلمك 
سيبيها ع ربنا
وهو هيقف معاكي
وكله هيعدي انشاء الله
مع ربنا شيلي الخوف والقلق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*bad luck even work*​


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب أعني


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلامك فاق العقول..*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*حماااااااااااااااااااااس
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

قلــق 
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كله تماااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال ​*


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش فايدة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*فل :ura1:*​


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2010)

برضه مفيش فايدة


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرح بربى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا رب تسااااااااااااااااااااعدني ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_*ربنا موجود ياروز
لاتطمنى بوجودة معاكى
*_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> _*ربنا موجود ياروز
> لاتطمنى بوجودة معاكى
> *_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01



*يا رب يا قمر  ​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_*نفسى اعيط
*_​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ولا كأن حصل حاجة*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*فاكرة زمان ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تعزيتك تملئ قلبي
​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسى افهم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ليييييييييييييش​*


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*امسك يارب ايدي ذي بطرس زمان لما قرب  يغرق مسكت ايده بحنان*​


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2010)

لسة عايشة ​


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

واثق جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبااااااااااااااااانه شوية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلووووووووووووة :ura1:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كده انتهى 
​


----------



## holy day (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مقهووووووووووووووور كل حاجة راحت عايز اموت*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انهارده افضل بكتيررررررررررر


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2010)

درب جديد لكنة مظلم


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارررررررررررررفة​*


----------



## Nemo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله نشكر ربنا افضل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

زعلانة ومتضايقة
​


----------



## التواقة للجنة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*فرحانة نسبيا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل...*


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبت مش قادر اكمل...


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

سلامتك يا جوجوووووووووو


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبان ع الاخر*


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا جوجوووووووووو


*الله يسلمك يا روزى
لكل شيئ واكيد نهاية...
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*† احبني حتى مات لاجلي †​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااا يساعد المحتاج اليه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبت مش قادر اكمل...


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان ع الاخر*


*سلامتك يا مايكل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*مصدعة ع الاخر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا مايكل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يسلمك يا روكا*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مصدعة ع الاخر*​



*الف سلامه عليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي*​


*ميرسي الله يسلمك يا مايكل*​


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب طعم الرب ​​*


----------



## المحب للرب (18 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب طعم الرب ​​*



معاكي حق
الله عظيم اوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:​


----------



## Rosetta (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> معاكي حق
> الله عظيم اوي



*ليتمجد اسمه خالق الاكوان في كل حين  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> :yahoo:​


*خير يا بت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خير يا بت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههه
حتى انتى ياروكا
اتغيرتى يابت :a82:
اه نسيت اقولك ( شعار الأسكندرانية  )
خاليكى فى حالك :spor2:
ههههههه
:a63:*​


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يسوع معايا قووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههه
> حتى انتى ياروكا
> اتغيرتى يابت :a82:
> اه نسيت اقولك ( شعار الأسكندرانية  )
> ...


*برااااااااااااااااااااااااحتي :a63:*
*لا بقا حالك هو حالي*
*بناءا ع كلام مامتي:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

زي الفل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*عااايز انااااام*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

لازم يكون الضحك موجود رغم الضيق 
بس حاجة صعبة اوى
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*كم انت عظيم يا رب ​​*


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ليييييييييييييييييييييييييية؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *ليييييييييييييييييييييييييية؟
> *​


*
شوووووووو في يا قمر ؟؟ ​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااام اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله تمام ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يااارب دايما يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا روزى
ويارب ديما انتى كمان ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مممم ...
انا كمان زى كوكو وروزى 
تمااااااام :gy0000:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

يارب دايما يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممم ...*
> 
> *انا كمان زى كوكو وروزى *
> *تمااااااام :gy0000:*
> ...


 
ههههههههههه
يارب ديما يا حج مرمر:smile02​


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_*زهقانة قوى ياروز
*_​


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> _*زهقانة قوى ياروز
> *_​



*كلنا زهقانين 
ملل و روتين ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياريتها تيجى على قد الملل والروتين ياروز
الدنيا بقت صعبة قووووووووووى
*​


----------



## max mike (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهى ايام وبنعيشها
ولا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزة اعيط 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه  طلعتى وحشة اوى يا دنيا


----------



## zezza (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ورايا حاجات عايزة اعملها و مكسلة *​


----------



## Nemo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

انت الصفقة الرابحة في عمري 
انت المنفعة تحت الشمس
حقك وحدك تستخدمني 
ولغيرك ممنوع اللمس


----------



## المحب للرب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

تسهل عليك الدنيا اذا اشبعت الروح 
وتصعب عليك الدنيا اذا حاولت اشباع الجسد


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بكرهك يا دنيـــــا 
امتى هلاقيك يا يسوع فانت عزائنا الوحيد.. انت من قلت:

"تعالوا الي ايها المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم"

معك راحتي يا يسوع​*


----------



## flopater (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي*


----------



## السـامرية (20 سبتمبر 2010)

_*"تعالوا الي ايها المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم"*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا مبسوط​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مااااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يارب ديما ياللى فوق ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبان جدا*


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما اصعب ان ترى اخوتك يغرقون و انت عاجز عن المساعدة 
لسبب انهم فقط يعتقدون انهم لا يغرقون بل يتمتعون في السباحة !!


من تأليفي .. مش عارفة كيف طلعت معي..يمكن من عمق الاحساس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> نشكر ربنا مبسوط​


*يارب دايما مبسووووووووووووط:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> عايزة اعيط
> ​


*ليه كده يا قمرتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان جدا*


*سلامتك يا مايكل*​


----------



## just member (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بستغرب جداا
لكنى فى انتظار النهاية


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عادي ^_^


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 سبتمبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:
:ura1::ura1:
:ura1:​


----------



## فادي العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسألو عني الشتاء فأنا الغيمة المثقلة أذا اجأشها البكاء


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااام اوي


----------



## max mike (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## oesi no (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش حاجة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> :ura1::ura1:
> :ura1:​


*تاااااااااااااااااااااني*
*كده اقدر اقول مبروووووووووك:smile02*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا   *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*خاااااااااايفة قووووووووى:190vu:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبان وقلقان*


----------



## Twin (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*I want back*​


----------



## max mike (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تمام بس مضطرب شوية​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسى يارب كل الناس تبقى فرحانة وبلا هموم...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*الراحة عندك يا إلهى يسوع..*


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااااا


----------



## max mike (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (21 سبتمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


*
الحمدلله على نعمة المسيح حبيب القلب 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

قلقانة قوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خوووووووف   وقلق  ربنا يستر​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ماااااااشي الحال


----------



## السـامرية (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعنى يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *اعنى يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


*  ربنا معاكى  وثقى ان الرب قريب لمن يدعوه*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

قلق وارق وتعب كبيير


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ليه بس يا جوجو ربنا يفرح قلبك يا   جميل ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> قلق وارق وتعب كبيير


 

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه بس يا جوجو ربنا يفرح قلبك يا   جميل ​


*ربنا موجود بيسعد  حياتك انت كمان اخى العزيز
ربنا بارك محبتك
*​


روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


*ربنا بيسلم قلبك من كل شر يا روزى
ربنا يخليكي
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> قلق وارق وتعب كبيير


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> قلقانة قوى​


*من ايه يا بت*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا روكا ويبارك محبتك اختى العزيزة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خوووووووف   وقلق  ربنا يستر​


*من ايييييييييييييييه برضه*​


----------



## Twin (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*أحساس صعب أفسره بس هو سهل تلخيصة ......*

*الواداع*
*ما أصعبه وكن في الكثير من الأحيان هو العلاج*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا قريب...*


----------



## max mike (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*حيرة كبيرة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أحساس صعب أفسره بس هو سهل تلخيصة ......*​
> 
> *الواداع*
> 
> *ما أصعبه وكن في الكثير من الأحيان هو العلاج*​


 ربنا يخرجك  وترجع تنور تانى


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مـش فــآهم ح ـــآجهـ
ربنــــآ يســـتر
..
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مش مرتاح ومحتار


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> مش مرتاح ومحتار


*من ايه بقا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من ايه بقا*​



*وانتي مالك بقي :t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

_*نشكر ربنا اليوم عد  على  خير *_
_*الحمد لله بشكرك يا رب*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من ايييييييييييييييه برضه*​


ظرف وعدا  نشكر الرب  شكرا  روكا على اهتماميك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 سبتمبر 2010)

كمان 6 ساعات و 5 دقايق هعرف قرار مصيري
ربنا يستر
صلواتكم يا جماعه​


----------



## max mike (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب ارشدنى فى موضوع مهم عايز اخد قرار فيه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*قمة الحزن**..عزينى يارب*


----------



## Nemo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

احبك يا ربى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانتي مالك بقي :t30:*​


*مالي في الشنطة:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ظرف وعدا  نشكر الرب  شكرا  روكا على اهتماميك​


*الحمد الله يارب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

خوف من اللي جاي


----------



## السـامرية (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*بدأت الغلاسة
بس انا متطمنة لانى صح
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزه اناااااااااااااااام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اناااااااااااااااام


*ماتروحي ايه الغلاسة دي:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2010)

_*احساس  بفرحة  جايه يارب  كملها *_​


----------



## max mike (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب دبر كل الامور​*


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبك قوووووووووووووووووى يايسووووووووووووووع
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو روحي و الدم اللي في شرايني انا له و هو لي 

من مريضة في حب يســــــــــــوع المسيـــــــــح ​*


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

احبك فى وسط صعاب حياتى لأنك بتهونها


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااام


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مش عارف...


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

حيره وقلق وربنا يستر بقي


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*أَبَانَا الَّذِي  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. *
* 10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ  كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. *
* 11 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. *
* 12 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً  لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. *
* 13 وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.  لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. *​


----------



## max mike (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*المر الذى تختاره لى افضل من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف :08:*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*عندى برد واحتقان مش قادرة اخد نفسى ​*


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2010)

فيا تعب نفسى كبير
سامحنى يارب انا مقصدتش ابدا انى اوجع قلب


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سهرانه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سهرانه



*اللى وااااااااخد عقلك يا دميل 
اكييييييييييد العشا:gy0000:
هههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مبسوط 
عندى أمل فى بكره ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا على كل حاااااال*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مش مرتاحة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش فاااااااااااااااارقة*​


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*قلقانة وخايفة من بكرة ​*


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الوقت قرب اوى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*برررررررررررضه مش فارقة*​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *برررررررررررضه مش فارقة*​


ومن امتى كان فيه حاجة بتفرق 
:t31:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مش عارفه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش مرتاحة
> ​



ولا انا ​


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*"لي الحياة هي المسيح و الموت هو ربح"​*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج لبعض الراحة بعد كل ها العناء ياللى مريتة خلال الايام الماضية...


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

تصدق وانا كمان يا جوجو

لاني حاسه بأرهاق شديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرجاء لا يخزى*...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف حاجه*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف حاجه*


 

زي حلاتي يا ميكي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> ومن امتى كان فيه حاجة بتفرق
> :t31:​


*عندك حق عمرها ما بتفرق*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف حاجه*


*ايه اللي مش عارفه بقا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> زي حلاتي يا ميكي ههههههههههه



*كله بقي زي بعضه*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه اللي مش عارفه بقا*​



*مش عارف​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف​*


*ايه هو بقا:a63:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*فــــــــل :spor2:*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيحية هى النور  الذى اضاء الدنيا


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *فــــــــل :spor2:*​


*يارب ديما يا مرمر
ربنا يسعد كل ايامك

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*إشكروا الرب لانه صالح وخير الليلويا لان الابد رحمته...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*محتار*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبت اووى
​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بحاول
لكنى مش قادر...


----------



## max mike (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا​*


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اصنع ما يحسن فى عينك


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حيرانه يارب رسينى


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بكرهك يا دنيــــــــــا 
انتي لئيمة و شريرة كتير و طبعك الغدر و الخيانة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

خايفة قوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزه اناااااااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة مالي  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*عرفنى الطريق التى أسلك فيها .
 لأنى إليك رفعت نفسى (مز 143 : 8)*[/q-bible]


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]*عرفنى الطريق التى أسلك فيها .
> لأنى إليك رفعت نفسى (مز 143 : 8)*[/q-bible]



*أمين يا رب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تعبانة اوى
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة اوى
> ​


*سلامتك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

فيا ضيق وتعب كبير...


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا ضيق وتعب كبير...


 

الف سلامه يا جوجو

مالك بس


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه يا جوجو


*الله يسلمك يا روزى*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الامر يذداد سوء...


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كله حلو منك يارب


----------



## كرسماس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

احسن حال


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*فيا انتظار لنهاية مؤكدة
لكنه متعب اكتير هايدا الانتظار
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما بعرررررررررررف  ​*


----------



## oesi no (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الانتظار صعب جدا 
خاصة لو تمكن منك احساس انك تنتظر من لن يأتى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا ضيق وتعب كبير...


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*متضايقة جدااااااا*​


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة جدااااااا*​



*مضايقه ليه ياقمر 
ربنا يبعد عنك الضيقه بشفاعة ام النور *​


----------



## Alcrusader (27 سبتمبر 2010)

يا يسوع خير دائماً.


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة جدااااااا*​


* انا كمان  زعلان علشان  تانت  روكا زعلانه *
*ربنا  يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مكنش قصدى 
​


----------



## qwyui (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مات المسيح لكى نحيا والان نخن سعداء  جميعا وانت تسعد ايضا  مرسى على قبول كلماتى


----------



## السـامرية (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربى والهى يسوع
خليك جنبى انا محتاجة لك جنبى قووووووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *ربى والهى يسوع
> خليك جنبى انا محتاجة لك جنبى قووووووووووووووووووى
> *​



*"طَيِّبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَرَجَّوْنَهُ، لِلنَّفْسِ الَّتِي تَطْلُبُهُ"​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*أكره حياااااااااااااتي ​*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

فيا برد كبير جدا تاعبنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*Je rêve que je suis un papillon*
​


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
ومش عاوز احلق دقنى 
بس حكم القوىىى ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *مضايقه ليه ياقمر
> ربنا يبعد عنك الضيقه بشفاعة ام النور *​


*امين يارب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا برد كبير جدا تاعبنى


*سلاااااااااامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * انا كمان  زعلان علشان  تانت  روكا زعلانه *
> *ربنا  يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما ويبعد عنك كل حزن*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الله بيسلمك يا روكا
ربنا يخليكي يارب


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنااااااا مع الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*عرفنى الطريق التى أسلك فيها .
 لأنى إليك رفعت نفسى (مز 143 : 8)*[/q-bible]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مستغربة حال الدنيا بجد
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## Alcrusader (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ساعدنا يا يسوع.


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مرهق جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا ع كل حال*​


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2010)

عندى امل 
يا رب دبر للخير ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنااااااااا يدبرهااااااااااا


----------



## max mike (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبت من عدم الاحساس بيا 
*​


----------



## Twin (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب أنا محتجلك بجد ... أنا حاسس أني ميت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *يارب أنا محتجلك بجد ... أنا حاسس أني ميت*​


* ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك  ويسعدك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اسوا احساس حسيته في حياتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ارق بقاله يومين 
​


----------



## zezza (29 سبتمبر 2010)

محتاجة صلواتكم و دعواتكم​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اممم
مش عارف


----------



## Rosetta (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*حبيت الحب عشانك و كرهت الحب عشانك ​*


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

خوف وقلق


----------



## Twin (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*لسة تاية وتعبان ومخنوق ..... صلواتك بجد*​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هلا اشعر بالحرية...


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *لسة تاية وتعبان ومخنوق ..... صلواتك بجد*​


*ربنا معاك حبيبى توين
صلوات العدرا ام النور وكل القديسين تشملك 
امين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي صداع رخم

واااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي صداع رخم
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااااء


*الف سلامة الك يا روزى
ربنا يشيل عنك اى وجع

*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *الف سلامة الك يا روزى*
> *ربنا يشيل عنك اى وجع*​


 

الله يسلمك يا جوجو

ربنا يخليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*je me confie en Dieu*


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

فيا احساس بقربك
ياترى غدا يكون لنا لقاء..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا احساس بقربك
> ياترى غدا يكون لنا لقاء..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

بتكلم مين يا واد انت

اعترف لفجرك هههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ماتشغلى بالك يا روزى
وخليها بسرك...


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ماتشغلى بالك يا روزى
> وخليها بسرك...


 

لالالالالالالا بقي هشغل بالي مع الصداع بقي عشان رخامه برخامه هههههههههه

عموما عموما هعرف بس هه:gun:والا اطخك واخلص:gun:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اهه احسن من امبارح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عندى صداع رهييييب
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي تشتت كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الايام بقت كلها زى بعضها
مفيش تجديد
ملل فظيع​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *الايام بقت كلها زى بعضها​*
> *مفيش تجديد*
> 
> *ملل فظيع*​


 

حاول يا ميكي تشغل وقت بأي شئ عشان تطلع من الملل ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*baaaaad :ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مااااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاول يا ميكي تشغل وقت بأي شئ عشان تطلع من الملل ده




*حاولت لكنها كانت محاولات باءت بالفشل
وادينى قاعد​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *حاولت لكنها كانت محاولات باءت بالفشل​*
> 
> *وادينى قاعد*​


 

ربنا معاك يا ميكي

عموما هفكرلك في حاجه تشغل بيها وقت وتضيع الملل

وتجبيلي حاجه حوه بقي مليش دحوه ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه
اوك ياروزى
ميرسى لشعورك الجميل ده​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> *اوك ياروزى*
> 
> *ميرسى لشعورك الجميل ده*​


 

العفو يا ميكي

ربنا معاك ان شاء الله وكله يبقي تمام وكويس


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *baaaaad :ura1:*​


* احلى حاجة فيكى يا مرمر   حتى وانتى وزعلانه بتبقى فرحانه ربنا يفرح قلبيك على  طول  *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزه اشرب شاي 


بس هه  ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اشرب شاي
> 
> 
> بس هه ههههههههه


ش_*اى دلوقتى  غلط روحى نامى يلا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: ولا ايه رايك *_
_* هبعتليك لبن  قومى  نامى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ش_*اى دلوقتى غلط روحى نامى يلا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: ولا ايه رايك *_
> 
> _*هبعتليك لبن قومى نامى*_​


 

طيب هروح انام

بس مش تنسي الشيكولاته بتاعتي ومعاها مصاصايه رشوه عشان انام وارحمك من الاذاعه هههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هفتحليك محل بقاله بس  ارحمينى*
*فرحان   واحد  غالى عليا  كلمنى  رجعلى  فرحة  كبيرة*​


----------



## bent almalk (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسى اصرخ​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هفتحليك محل بقاله بس ارحمينى*
> 
> *فرحان واحد غالى عليا كلمنى رجعلى فرحة كبيرة*​


 

ههههههههه لا هتجيبلي ومش هرحمك بردو بس هه:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2010)

احساس فوق الخيال لا يوصف ​


----------



## السـامرية (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*1 كو 1 : 18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين  جهالة و اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرهقققققققققققة جدا وتعبانة اكتررررررررررررر*​


----------



## qwyui (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام النعمة   احساسى الان الم نتيجة تعب الى حوالية


----------



## Alcrusader (30 سبتمبر 2010)

المسيح يبارك كل خطوة نبدأ فيها.


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي هابي حبيبتي



مخنوقه


----------



## max mike (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*تمام شوية عن الاول​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

متعصبة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعبانة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يالهوى  يسوع معاكم كلكو  
احساسى بقى حزين  علشانكم بجد 
يسوع يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *نفسى اصرخ​*


_* ماليك يا مامتى ؟؟*_
_*يسوع يفرح  قلبيك   عن قريب  *_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااام نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*صباحو نكد ع  الصبح *
*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبانة و مخنوقة كتير 
يا رب ساعدني ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

زهققققت
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبان شويه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة و مخنوقة كتير
> يا رب ساعدني ​*




*ربنا معاكي يا ريد
وانشاء الله خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> زهققققت
> ​


*من اييييييييييييه؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان شويه*​


*سلامتك يا مايكل*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ألم ذايد لحدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*بس كده :a63:*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## magedrn (1 أكتوبر 2010)

خلاص زهقت من كل حاجة


----------



## max mike (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعنى مش تمام​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاكي يا ريد
> وانشاء الله خير*​



*مرسي يا مايكل ما تشوف شر ابدا ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مفيش حاجة بقت بترضى حد 
تعبت ياااااااااارب
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> خلاص زهقت من كل حاجة


_* يارب   دايما  كدا علشان تقولها  اتوصى بيه ها*_
_*شوفت اخرتك وحشة ازاى   *_
_*فرحان فيك انا *_
_*  :a63::a63::a63::a63:*_​


----------



## max mike (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*اهى ايام وبنعيشها​*


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بحاول ليس اكثر


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*حياتى فى بعدى عنك مش حياه*
*(ربى يسوع )*​


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاجه ليك اوى يارب


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*حبيبي يا يسوع انت الحب الحقيقي ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا نفسى هللى بالروح واعلنى انك مش منسية..
 إهتفى ورنمى عن حبه اتكلمى وحنانه على البشرية.*


----------



## bent almalk (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحاول اقوم واقول لاتشمتى بى يا عدوتى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*بكرهك  ​*


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*خير الله ما أجعله خير .....*
*حاسس كدة أني ببقي أحسن *
*وحاسس كدة أني بعود للحياة*

*ممكن أقول ..... متفائل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*Alléluia*


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *alléluia*


 
*أمــــــــــــ + ـــــين *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *خير الله ما أجعله خير .....*
> *حاسس كدة أني ببقي أحسن *
> *وحاسس كدة أني بعود للحياة*
> 
> *ممكن أقول ..... متفائل*​


*يااااااااااارب دايما تكون متفائل وكويس*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## Twin (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يااااااااااارب دايما تكون متفائل وكويس*
> 
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


*ربنا يبارك فيكي ..... صلواتك لأجلي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فيكي ..... صلواتك لأجلي*​


*صلوات العدرا والقديسيين يكونو معاك دايما*
*وتبقا احسن واحسن *
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاجالك اوى يارب 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> محتاجالك اوى يارب
> ​


*ربنا يكون معاكي والعدرا وياكي*​


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله لنا ملجأ وقوة. عونا في الضيقات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقان وخايف  ربنا يستر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> قلقان وخايف  ربنا يستر


*ربنا يكون معاك*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش طبيعي !! ​*


----------



## magedrn (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبان و مخنوق جدا جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفة افكر 
​


----------



## just member (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبان جدا وفيا ألم كبيييير


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مخنووووق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه بيحصل كده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> تعبان و مخنوق جدا جدا


*مالك يا ماجد في ايه؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش طبيعي !! ​*


*مالك يا بنتي في ايه؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش عارفة افكر
> ​


*ربنا يكون معاكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدا وفيا ألم كبيييير


*سلامتك يا جوجو في ايه؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> مخنووووق


*ليه بس؟*
*ربنا يخفف عنك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*



ربنا يكون معاكي



 مالك يا ماجد في ايه؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​




مالك يا بنتي في ايه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

​عسل يا روكا


*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*



ربنا يكون معاكي والعدرا وياكي

أنقر للتوسيع...





ربنا يكون معاك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومعاكى واشوفيك على طول  مبسوطة وسعيدة
يارب




ليه بيحصل كده

أنقر للتوسيع...

علشان احنا حبينا كدا ​​

*​


----------



## Twin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مالكم هي قلبت نكد والا أيه ؟*

*ده الواحد مصدق يفوق ..... ربنا يكون مع الكل*


*بدأت أطمن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرهق جداا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مالكم هي قلبت نكد والا أيه ؟*
> 
> *ده الواحد مصدق يفوق ..... ربنا يكون مع الكل*
> 
> ...



*شكلهم اتحسدوا من البت مرمر*​


----------



## Twin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلهم اتحسدوا من البت مرمر*​


 
*أنهي مرمر فيهم :gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مالكم هي قلبت نكد والا أيه ؟*​
> 
> *ده الواحد مصدق يفوق ..... ربنا يكون مع الكل*​
> 
> ...


  يارب  دايما بخير  يا عسل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أنهي مرمر فيهم :gy0000:*​




*هو في غيرها
طبعا البت مرمر المشرفه
قرها بيصيب ع طوول​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *
> 
> ​عسل يا روكا
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا جون ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *
> 
> ومعاكى واشوفيك على طول  مبسوطة وسعيدة
> يارب
> ...


*امين يارب*
*ميرسي يا جون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مالكم هي قلبت نكد والا أيه ؟*
> 
> *ده الواحد مصدق يفوق ..... ربنا يكون مع الكل*
> 
> ...


*ومعاك يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق جداا*


*ماتقوم تنام:t26:*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*معاك رجعتلي ايامي ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*Life is a song, sing it.
Mother Teresa
*


----------



## max mike (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا رب


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو في غيرها*
> *طبعا البت مرمر المشرفه*
> 
> *قرها بيصيب ع طوول*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*Très triste*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

احسن من الاول نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اممم
مو راح احكى شيئ اليوم
بكفى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال الي حد ما*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايش لسه*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

زهقااااااااانه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> زهقااااااااانه


*من ايه يا بت يا مرززة انتي:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *من ايه يا بت يا مرززة انتي:t33:*​


 

مش عارفه:love34:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عارفه:love34:


*مش عارفة ازاي يا بت*
*قري واعترفي باللتي هي احسن:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه


مش تخوفيني يا بت انتي

بس هه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*Life is a dream, realize it.
Mother Teresa *


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مش تخوفيني يا بت انتي
> ...


*لا هخووووووووفك بس ها:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووق


*مااااااااااااالك يا جون؟؟؟*​


----------



## Twin (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*اليوم أنا أحسن*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنت حبيبى يا يســــــــــوع*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتار وقلقان*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كده انا مرتاحة 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*إمتى قربت تيجى يارب يسوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## happy angel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *إمتى قربت تيجى يارب يسوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *



*قريب جدااا ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*فرحانة اووووى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مااااااااااااالك يا جون؟؟؟*​


دا بقى العادى يا روكا
شكرا يا عثل على اهتماميك  صليلى كتيرر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبانة اوى 
​


----------



## magedrn (6 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا ماجد في ايه؟*​


 مفيش كل حاجة تخنق وكل الناس بقت تخنق بردوا 
هى دى الحكاية


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج لتصحيح مفاهيم


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة اوى ​


 

سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*حزن كبيييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## tamav maria (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمدلله
كله تمام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *قريب جدااا ابنى الحبيب*​


*
آميــــــــــن يا أمى*


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

فيا شعور بالأسى


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

زعلانه من نفسي اوي اوي


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> زعلانه من نفسي اوي اوي


لشو هيك يا روزى
شو فيكي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش لحقققققت *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبقتش فاهم حاجه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجعت تاني*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> لشو هيك يا روزى
> شو فيكي


 

يعني زعلت حد ومكنش قصدي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يعني زعلت حد ومكنش قصدي


*مش تقلقي مش هيزعل منك*
*واكيد هيساااااااااااااااامحك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفة 
مفيش احساس معين
​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا شعور بالأسى



*ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويقويك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلق رهيييييب​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*حزينة لدرجة الموت​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يااه مارتينا اول واخد تحسسني بالتفاؤل ورحمه ربنا بينا

زهقانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*زعلان لشىء *
*ومبسوط اوى لشىء اخر*​


----------



## just member (7 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويقويك *​


*ربنا يخليكي يا امى 
ويبارك محبتك الكبيرة النا



هلا حالى متضايق
ومو متطمن
*​


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*واهو قطر وماشى 

*​


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*هو الحال بقى كدة لية ؟؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تمااااااااام :yahoo:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*خدعوني...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال بس .......*​


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*مخنوووووق *
*ومش عارف ليه .... هي مش نقصة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

زززززززززززززززززززززززززهق​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صداااااااااااااااااع

:999:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> صداااااااااااااااااع
> 
> :999:


*وبتتططي:a63:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ايدى فيها وجع جااااااااااااااااامد اوى 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

روزى وبنت العدرا
فرحانة فييييييييييكم :yahoo:
هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ايدى فيها وجع جااااااااااااااااامد اوى
> ​


:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> روزى وبنت العدرا
> فرحانة فييييييييييكم :yahoo:
> هههههه​


*اصييييييييلة يا بت:a82:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


اهددددددددددى بعد بكرة رايحة:smil12:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> روزى وبنت العدرا
> فرحانة فييييييييييكم :yahoo:
> هههههه​


يا سااااااااااااااااااااااااتر 
 بطلى شماتة يابت انتى
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اهددددددددددى بعد بكرة رايحة:smil12:
> ​


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## أرزنا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
اكثر من خائف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووق وارفت بجد اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووووووق وارفت بجد اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


 

ليه بس يا جووووووووون

ربنا معاك ويقويك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*خبر جميل اوى *
*مبسوووووووووووووووووط جدا *​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مخنوووووق
> ومش عارف ليه .... هي مش نقصة*


*ربنا معاك حبيبي...*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ماااااااااشي الحال وراكب خيل ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماااااااااشي الحال وراكب خيل ههههههههههه


 
*اوعى يقع بس :t30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*



خبر جميل اوى 
مبسوووووووووووووووووط جدا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الرب يفرح قلبك حبيبي...*
*دايما مبسوط...*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *اوعى يقع بس :t30:*​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تخاف هو ماسك كويس :999:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا مش تخاف هو ماسك كويس :999:


 
*طيب كويس يبقى ربنا يستر *
*ههههههههههههه30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *طيب كويس يبقى ربنا يستر *
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههه30:*​


 

ههههههههههه بس ابعد عنه بقي احسن تكعبله ههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه بس ابعد عنه بقي احسن تكعبله ههههههههههههleasantr


 
*هههههههههههه*
*مش تـقلقى :a4:*​


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام اوى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:36_1_6:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حساناته*


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مو مرتاح نفسيا بالمرة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب لأنك سمعتنى.*


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك يا رب بس خليك معايا ومتسبنيش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصدعة*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماااااااااشي الحال وراكب خيل ههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههههه
طب مايركب عربيه اسرع


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2010)

خسارة
بس مش كبيرة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> خسارة
> بس مش كبيرة



*لا سمعت انها كبييييييرة :999:*​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2010)

لا مش كبيرة
لان كل واحد رقيب على حياتة....


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2010)

فلتكن ايرادتك فى كل حين نافذة و نحن لها خاضعين ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتنى قوى يارب يسوع*


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*قرفان ,,,,,, وبردة مش عارف ليه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاااااااالة من الزهق :11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حاااااااالة من الزهق :11azy:*​



لا مش معقول زهقانه يا مرمر
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا مش معقول زهقانه يا مرمر
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​



*ههههههههه
يابت بدارى العيييييين 
عشان اشوف مين اللى هيشمت 
وطلعتى انتى اول الضحايا ياكوكى :smil8:
مكنش العشم والنبى :11azy:
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبان جدا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*كم احتاجك يا الهى
مد يدك وانتشلنى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصدعة ومتضايقة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوووووطة :999:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> يابت بدارى العيييييين
> عشان اشوف مين اللى هيشمت
> وطلعتى انتى اول الضحايا ياكوكى :smil8:
> ...



عم عشم مات ياختى محدش قالك :t30:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عم عشم مات ياختى محدش قالك :t30:
> 
> ​



*لا مانا عارفة انه مات ياختى
وحتى بالأمارة العزا كان يوم التلات 
:t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كان حد قالي يا جماعة كنت عملنا الواجب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​



*روووووووزتى مالك ؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:​


*مالك يا بنتي؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش كان حد قالي يا جماعة كنت عملنا الواجب*​



*ماحنا وزعنا ساقع يا روكا بقى
شايلينك للتقيل 30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *روووووووزتى مالك ؟*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا بنتي؟؟*​



*متدايقة و معصبة و شوي هتطلع روووووووحي 

شكراااا للسؤال يا احلى اخوات في الدنيا 
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ماحنا وزعنا ساقع يا روكا بقى
> شايلينك للتقيل 30:
> ههههههه*​


*ههههه*
*يا بت هو مش عزا ازاي ساقع يا باردة:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متدايقة و معصبة و شوي هتطلع روووووووحي
> 
> شكراااا للسؤال يا احلى اخوات في الدنيا
> ​*


*ربنا معاكي يا جميل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*انتظرى الرب يا نفسى*


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مع اني قرفان ومخنوق .....*
*بس مبسوط علشان واجهت نفسي وحسيت *
*أني مش ممكن أتكسر تاني بسهولة*
*أو حد يجرحني أي كان*
*جرحي مش هيكون بيد بشر من تاني*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاكي يا جميل*​



*مرررررسي يا قمر يا روكا  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررسي يا قمر يا روكا  ​*


*العفو يا جميل*
*صلوات العدرا والقديسيين معاكي*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا صباح الخير...*


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


*هههههههههه...*
*ليه معصبة اختي ريد روز؟؟؟*



> متدايقة و معصبة و شوي هتطلع روووووووحي


*سلامة قلبك الرب ينور دربك...*
*تذكري كلام الرب:*
*"تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وأنا اريحكم" (متى28:11)*
*فلتصحبك بركة الثالوث الاقدس...*



>


*بالمناسبة ده شكل نعسان مش معصب!!!*
*اردت فقط ان انوه عنك...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أكتوبر 2010)

:big61:


----------



## Nemo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مع اني قرفان ومخنوق .....*
> *بس مبسوط علشان واجهت نفسي وحسيت *
> *أني مش ممكن أتكسر تاني بسهولة*
> *أو حد يجرحني أي كان*
> *جرحي مش هيكون بيد بشر من تاني*​



ربنا يريحك ويفك قيدك ويحل مشاكلك ويهون غربتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب اعنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش مرتاح*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> :big61:


*بالراحة حبيبي...*
*طول بالك كلو يهون...*


----------



## just member (9 أكتوبر 2010)

طال الانتضار كثيرااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*محدش حااااااااااااااااااااسس*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> طال الانتضار كثيرااا


*وانا بقول زيك برضو...*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *محدش حااااااااااااااااااااسس*​


*بايه؟؟؟*
*مالك اختي خير يا رب؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بايه؟؟؟*
> *مالك اختي خير يا رب؟؟؟*


*ميرسي لسؤالك الجميل*
*هو بس شعور محدش حاسس بحد*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكررررررررررررر ربنا


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ميرسي لسؤالك الجميل
> هو بس شعور محدش حاسس بحد*


*معك حق...*
*بالي مشغول وقلبي شعلان مش قادر انام خايف يكون حصل معاه شيء...*
*يا رب احميهم...*


----------



## just member (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاكى يا روكا
يبارك كل امورك ويدبرها للخير


----------



## just member (9 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكررررررررررررر ربنا




يستاهل الشكر
ربنا معاكى دايما يدبر كل امورك للخير روزى


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> يستاهل الشكر
> ربنا معاكى دايما يدبر كل امورك للخير روزى


 

ميرسي ليك يا جوجو

وربنا معاك انت كمان:08:


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبت خلاص واخدت القرار 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*:t25: تماااااااااام أوى :t25:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفه حاجه اكتر من الحزن بشويه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*حزينه من كل قلبى  والاسباب كتير ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> مش عارفه حاجه اكتر من الحزن بشويه


*الرب يكون معاك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حزينه من كل قلبى والاسباب كتير ​*


*ربنا يكون معاك اختي...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يكون معاك اختي...*



*اشكرك اخى الغالى
صلواتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *معك حق...*
> *بالي مشغول وقلبي شعلان مش قادر انام خايف يكون حصل معاه شيء...*
> *يا رب احميهم...*


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا روكا
> يبارك كل امورك ويدبرها للخير


*امين يا جوجو*
*ومعاك ويحافظ عليك يارب*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*نعسان...*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نشاط  غير  طبيعى 
وفرحة  كبيرررررررة  
حد غالى  عليا  كلمنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا بطلب مجدك ورينى مجدك واذا كان فى عينى قشور شيلها بيدك*
*يا يسوع أنت إحتياحى بتمسك بيك وانت فرحى وتاجى انا عينى عليك.*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رب قويني واحمي ابنائك في كل مكان


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*:190vu::190vu::190vu:*
*انا مش مبسوطة*
*بليز صلولى*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب تحمي كل المسيحيين  
احنا ولاد المسيح بدمه مفديين و بصليبه محميين +
​*


----------



## tamav maria (10 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا رب تحمي كل المسيحيين  ​*
> *احنا ولاد المسيح بدمه مفديين و بصليبه محميين +*​


 
امييييييييييييييييييييييين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:190vu::190vu::190vu:*
> 
> *انا مش مبسوطة*
> 
> *بليز صلولى*​


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا رب 
طمنينا عليكى


----------



## Hindà.Marocaine (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*حزينة نوعا ما *
*لكن الحمد لله مفرج كل هم وغم.*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

hindà.marocaine قال:


> *حزينة نوعا ما *
> 
> 
> *لكن الحمد لله مفرج كل هم وغم.*​


*الرب يكون معك اختي...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *:190vu::190vu::190vu:*
> *انا مش مبسوطة*
> *بليز صلولى*​




*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك
وانشاء الله كله للخير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبقتش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه*


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مااااااااشي الحال


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظراك ياربى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أكتوبر 2010)

[ الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية/size]


----------



## Hindà.Marocaine (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يكون معك اختي...*


 
*أميييييين يا رب.... إن شاء بقدرته*
*مشكوووووووووور يا غلا....*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> منتظراك ياربى


*اجمل احساس قرأته...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بداية موفقة ! ​*


----------



## zezza (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:dntknw::new2::a82::t9::closedeye:11azy::smil8:
اجمعوا دول على بعض هيطلع انا 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*فرحان اوي النهاردة...*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مبقتش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه*



*ماهو ده المتووووقع :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*:fun_lol:مبسووووووطة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:fun_lol:مبسووووووطة :fun_lol:*​




*وانتي من امتي مش مبسوووطه :ranting:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ماهو ده المتووووقع :fun_lol:*​




*كله ببركاتك يختي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*أقدر أقوله أبويا ..أقدر أقوله إلهى ..وأبويا وحبيبى.*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانتي من امتي مش مبسوووطه :ranting:*​



*ده قرررررررررر علنى بقى :yaka:
عموما يعنى بعييييييينك :gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كله ببركاتك يختي *​



:smil15::smil15::smil15:
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
:smil15:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ده قرررررررررر علنى بقى :yaka:
> عموما يعنى بعييييييينك :gy0000:*​




*وياريته نافع معاكي :ranting:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :smil15::smil15::smil15:
> :fun_lol::fun_lol:
> :smil15:​




*كوووووووووووووووووووبه
:t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*حزن لا ينتهي​*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *حزن لا ينتهي​*


*الرب يكون معك اختي...*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وياريته نافع معاكي :ranting:*​







mikel coco قال:


> *كوووووووووووووووووووبه
> :t32::t32::t32:*​




:gy0000:leasantr:gy0000:leasantr
:smil15::fun_lol:
:1015cz:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *حزن لا ينتهي​*


*
ربنا معاكي يا رنون ويفرح قلبك
وياريت تتعلمي من اللي حصل
مش تحزني ولا تزعلي
لسه العمر قدامك كبير
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:new6::new6::smil15::smil15::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::a63::a63:leasantr30:30::ura1::ura1:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :gy0000:leasantr:gy0000:leasantr
> :smil15::fun_lol:
> :1015cz:​




*ربنا يكون في عونك ياللي في بالي 

:smil15: :smil15: :smil15:*​


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كويس كويس الحمد لله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يكون في عونك ياللي في بالي
> 
> :smil15: :smil15: :smil15:*​



*هههههههههه
:love34:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه
> :love34:*​




*كده تبقي فهمتني يا نصه :new6:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحمدلله متظبطة شوية*​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده تبقي فهمتني يا نصه :new6:*​



*لالا لالالا ولا أعرفك :fun_oops:
:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::smil15::smil15::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::a63::a63:leasantr30:30::ura1::ura1:


 

هههههههههه عندك فرح والا ايه يا جوووووووووو:new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*very siiiiiiiiiiiiiick*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *very siiiiiiiiiiiiiick*​


*Get well soon...*
*الرب معك اختي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *very siiiiiiiiiiiiiick*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *Get well soon...*
> *الرب معك اختي...*


*thank christian*
*God with U* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


>


*thaaaaaaaaaaank u*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:new6::new6:





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه عندك فرح والا ايه يا جوووووووووو:new6:[ /QUOTE]
> ملكيش دعوة         :smil15::smil15::smil15:      خاليكى فى تفجيراتيك     :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> jesuslovejohn قال:
> 
> 
> > :new6::new6:
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > :new6::new6::new6: اه احسن وانتى عامله ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17::t17:
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> jesuslovejohn قال:
> 
> 
> > تمااااااااااااام يا باشا
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلم بس حلوووووووو  ​*


----------



## just member (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شو بعد الفراق*...​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*عن جد اختي الغالية...*
*احبها واتكلم معها الآن...*
*احبها...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:new8:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*برضه لسسسسسه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عايشه..


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا رب
> طمنينا عليكى


 
ميرسى خالص 
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*
> 
> *وانشاء الله كله للخير*​


*امـــــــــــين يا رب *
*فعلا كلة للخير *
*ميرسى يا مايكل على زوقك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

زعلانه علي زعله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسووووووووووطة 
وبفكر أصرفلكو 3 أيام فصل :smil15:
وأحتمال أعصركم أنزل منكم أعضاء مبتدئين :fun_lol:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

نشكر ربنااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> نشكر ربنااااااااااااا



*أنتى بالذات هنزل منك أعضاء مفصولين :smil15:
هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أنتى بالذات هنزل منك أعضاء مفصولين :smil15:*
> 
> 
> *هههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه

ربنا يسامحك يا معلمه مرمر:smil15::new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اول امتحان بكره


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اول امتحان بكره



*ربنا معاك يا مووووون
بالنجاح يا رب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*عرفنى الطريق التى أسلك فيها ...آمين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اول امتحان بكره



*ربنا معاك ياحبي
ويوفقك انشاء الله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه تعبان شويه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*إرحمنى يالله إمسك بإيدى متسبنيش يارب *


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوووووووطه:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

:new8::new8::new8::new8::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*لى اشتهاء انا انطلق واكون مع المسيح..فذاك أفضل جدآآآآآ.*


----------



## Nemo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظرينك حسب وعودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعني لسه برضه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*سوف أحمدُك ربى وان ضاق بى الزمان سأغنى
و إن ضاقت نفسى سأغنى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new8::new8::new8::new8::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​



*الله يسهله ياااااااااعم :999:
الأخ اللى مسود بروفايله بروفايلك مقفول عندى 
ولا انت قافله ؟
أتصرف بقى ياعم محمد 
وهاجى أمسى عليييييييك هنا اهو :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*مررررررهقة بس مبسوووووطة
leasantr*​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 أكتوبر 2010)

محتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة​


----------



## Nemo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظرة ردك يارب


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاسة انى ربنا معاياااااا:smi106:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعلن عن مجدك يا الهى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مرتاحة القلب


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمامممممممممممم


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اممممممممم
قلقانة كتير​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلووووووووة :ura1:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حلووووووووة :ura1:*​


*يا رب دايما يا اختى *
*بس اهمدى شوية يا بت* :t32:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا اختى *
> *بس اهمدى شوية يا بت* :t32:​



*بعييييييينك :t30:
ههههههه
أهمد ازااااااااااى 
أدخل أقعد فى موضوع وأقفل على نفسى يعنى :closedeye*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بعييييييينك :t30:*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> *أهمد ازااااااااااى *
> ...


*يا لهوى على دى لماضة :t9: *
*يا بت ارحمى نفسك شوية *
*اقولك يلا هششش هنقفل *
*روحى نامى يا بت :smil15:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتاااار جدااا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بكل مشاعرى اهتف الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبانة قووووووووووووي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك واشتقتلك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة قووووووووووووي ​*



*
الف سلامه عليكي يا ريد
ربنا معاكي ويقويكي*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> الف سلامه عليكي يا ريد
> ربنا معاكي ويقويكي*​



*مرررررررسي يا مايكل  ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا لهوى على دى لماضة :t9: *
> *يا بت ارحمى نفسك شوية *
> *اقولك يلا هششش هنقفل *
> *روحى نامى يا بت :smil15:*​



*لا ربنا اللى بيرحم يا أوختى مش أنا 
ويلا بقى بيتك بيتك 
والموضوع ده اصلا للكبار فقط يعنى برررررررره
:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة قووووووووووووي ​*



*سلامتك يا قمر *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقااااانة*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمر *​



*مررررررسي يا عسولة  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكرررررررر ربنا


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2010)

متعب جداااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارشدنى يا يسوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​



*سلامتك الف سلامه يا جوجو
ربنا يسندك ويقويك*


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله بيسلم قلوبكم الطيبة من كل شر ​


----------



## Twin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبان نفسياً !*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوطة جدا ومرتاحة اوي​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان نفسياً !*​


 

الف سلامة عليك يا توين
ربنا يبعد عنك كل تعب ويفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​


 

الف سلامة عليك يا جوجو
ربنا معاك ويقويك​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​


 

سلامتك يا جوجووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع على عطاياك الكتيرة وانا مستهلش محبتك.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان نفسياً !*​


*سلامتك توين*​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​



*الف سلامه عليك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​


سلامتك جوجو​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا ربنا اللى بيرحم يا أوختى مش أنا *
> 
> *ويلا بقى بيتك بيتك *
> *والموضوع ده اصلا للكبار فقط يعنى برررررررره*
> ...


*طيب يعنى المفروض تخدى بعضك *
*وتهوينااااااا :t30:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة قووووووووووووي ​*


*سلامتك يا قمر* 
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

متلخبطه


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> متلخبطه



*ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويدبر حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*كله تعبان  كله  مخنوق كله   مضايق  يووووووووه*
*بجد  كنت مبسوط بس تعبتلكم يسوع يفرح قلوبكم كلكم*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كله تعبان كله مخنوق كله مضايق يووووووووه*
> 
> 
> *بجد كنت مبسوط بس تعبتلكم يسوع يفرح قلوبكم كلكم*​


*فعلا دى بقت ظاهرة غريبة :t9:*
*ربنا يفرح قلوب التعابة *
*ويا رب يدوم عليك الانبساط  *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> متلخبطه


*ربنا يرتب ليكى الصالح يا حببتى *
*صلى كتييييييييييييييير *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حاسة ان الدنيا كدا هتبقى ملغبطة اوووووووووى
يارب دبرها من عندك 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حاسة ان الدنيا كدا هتبقى ملغبطة اوووووووووى​
> يارب دبرها من عندك ​


*صباح الخير...*
*الرب يسوع يكون معك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> متعب جداااا​


*ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان نفسياً !*​


*الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل شر حبيبي...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه مخنووووووووووقة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك يارب​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويدبر حياتك*​


 ميرسي يا غاليه 
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ربنا يرتب ليكى الصالح يا حببتى *
> *صلى كتييييييييييييييير *
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 اشكر محبتك يا مانا يا جميله 
ويفرح قلبك يا حبيبتي يارب


----------



## Nemo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظرة عمل ايديك


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا مخنوق قوي يارب كل حاجة فأيدي بتتدمر
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ميه ميه ​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *انا مخنوق قوي يارب كل حاجة فأيدي بتتدمر*​


*حبيبي جوارجيوس الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لسه مخنووووووووووقة ​*


*ليه اختي الغالية...*
*صدقيني ما بيصير هيك... تعبانة ارتاحي ولو...*
*الرب يسوع يكون معك تقبريني ويحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الحياااااااااه حلوه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا خالق الأكوان وكل الناس 
بنسمة فيها حياة

كل الخليقة والاجناس بتسبح اسم الله
هليللويا لاسم يسوع
*​


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*افرجها بقى يا رب*


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ليه اختي الغالية...*
> *صدقيني ما بيصير هيك... تعبانة ارتاحي ولو...*
> *الرب يسوع يكون معك تقبريني ويحفظك من كل شر...*


*
مرررررررسي كريستيان 
و يحفظك انت كمان ​*


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مافى اى جديد
حالى كمان زعلان​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> مافى اى جديد
> حالى كمان زعلان​




زعلان ليه يا جوجو


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*الامور مو ماشية مثل ما بدى يا روزى

*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *الامور مو ماشية مثل ما بدى يا روزى
> 
> *​




ليه كده بس

طيب سيبها علي ربنا وهو هيمشيها للخير اكيد


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اكيد
حالى واثق فى هيك


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

عيني وجعاااااااااااااااااني


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الف سلامة عليكي يا روزى
​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا جوجو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حاسة انى متعصبة اوووووووووى 
ومش عارفة ليه 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرهق شويه 
بس الحمد لله​​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

سلامتك يا حج ميكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا عامل كويس​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب دايما يا عامل كويس هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عيني وجعاااااااااااااااااني


*سلامتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حاسة انى متعصبة اوووووووووى
> ومش عارفة ليه
> ​


*خييييييييييييييييييير يا بت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق شويه
> بس الحمد لله​​*


*روح استريح:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تماااااااااااااام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نشكر ربنا عامل كويس​


*عامل كويس ازاي:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله تماااااااااااااام


*وانا عايزة انام:smil16:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا عامل كويس هههههههههههه


 
ميرسى 
يارب تكونى بخير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عامل كويس ازاي:a63:*​


 
لا المواصفات صعبه :hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا المواصفات صعبه :hlp:​


*اشرررررررررررررح ولا .... :a63:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اشرررررررررررررح ولا .... :a63:*​


 
مش فاهم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا  رب دبرنى وارشدنى واحمينى وظلل عليا بقوتك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وانا عايزة انام:smil16:*​


 

يلا روحي نامي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش فاهم ​


*اتصررررررف وافهم:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا روحي نامي


*ياريييييييييييييييييييت انام:cry2:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اتصررررررف وافهم:nunu0000:*​


 
عايزه تعرفى ازاى يعنى عامل كويس leasantr
اممممممممم
مش فاكر المقادير :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عايزه تعرفى ازاى يعنى عامل كويس leasantr
> اممممممممم
> مش فاكر المقادير :t30:​


*هههههههههه ولا هتفتكر:a63:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عااااااااارفة اعمل ايه 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مش عااااااااارفة اعمل ايه
> ​


*انتحرررررررررررررررري:a63:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*احسن من كده ما فييييييييييش !!

نشكر الرب على كل حال ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انتحرررررررررررررررري:a63:*​


اقعدى فى حالك يابت انتى هههههه
وانتى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله
نشكر ربنا ع كل شيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *احسن من كده ما فييييييييييش !!
> 
> نشكر الرب على كل حال ​*


*احلي من الشرف مافييييييييييييييييش:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اقعدى فى حالك يابت انتى هههههه
> وانتى ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك
> ​


*مش انا يا امي اللي يتقالي وانتي مالكleasantr*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش انا يا امي اللي يتقالي وانتي مالكleasantr*​


انتى واللى يتشدللك
وهاسكت عشان الموضوع مش يتقلب شات حرام:act31:
بطلى دوشة وامشى
​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احلي من الشرف مافييييييييييييييييش:a63:*​


*
يا بت انتي مالك نازلة في الكل 
ارحميهم leasantr
ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انتى واللى يتشدللك
> وهاسكت عشان الموضوع مش يتقلب شات حرام:act31:
> بطلى دوشة وامشى
> ​


*مايتقلب حد شاركنا:a63:*
*مش هبطل وبراحتيleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> يا بت انتي مالك نازلة في الكل
> ارحميهم leasantr
> ههههههههه​*


*لا انا طالعة في البعض:a63:*
*براحتي يا روز حد شارينيleasantr*​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عيني وجعاااااااااااااااااني


*سلامتك اختي...*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

عشان تعرفوا الى بعمله فى روكا فى لعبة العضو المجهول 
 حلالالالالالالالالالالالالال:gy0000:​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> حاسة انى متعصبة اوووووووووى
> ومش عارفة ليه


*الرب يكون معك اختي*


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *احسن من كده ما فييييييييييش !!​*
> 
> 
> *نشكر الرب على كل حال *​


*معقولة!!!*


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> مرهق شويه
> بس الحمد لله​


*سلامتك حبيبي...*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامتك اختي...*


 

الله يسلمك يا كرستيان

كلك زوق


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> عشان تعرفوا الى بعمله فى روكا فى لعبة العضو المجهول ​
> 
> 
> حلالالالالالالالالالالالالال:gy0000:​


 

هههههههههههه:999: صح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يكون معك اختي*


امين
ميرسى خالص يا كريستيان 
​


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حالى مالى نفسية لأى شيئ


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالى مالى نفسية لأى شيئ


*الرب يكون معك ويقويك حبيبي...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> عشان تعرفوا الى بعمله فى روكا فى لعبة العضو المجهول
> حلالالالالالالالالالالالالال:gy0000:​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هي حلواني اخوان هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:999: صح


*صح في عينك يا بت انتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالى مالى نفسية لأى شيئ


*مالك بس يا جوجو*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *هي حلواني اخوان هههههه*​


لا روكا اخوان ههههههههههههههه
​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صح في عينك يا بت انتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عندها حق الكتكوته سيبيها تقول رائيها بصراحه:a63:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا روكا اخوان ههههههههههههههه
> ​ ايوة وديني في داهية:hlp:​
> عندها حق الكتكوته سيبيها تقول رائيها بصراحه:a63:
> ​


*الكتكوتة دي هتدبح:a63:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بييييييييس leasantr*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بييييييييس leasantr*​


:wub::wub:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بييييييييس leasantr*​



رجعت تزهقنا تانى بتاعت بيس دى :a63:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*صدااااااااع رهييييييييييييييييييب​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صدااااااااع رهييييييييييييييييييب​*



*سلامتك يا دون دون 
ما عليكي شر يا قمر ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلامتك يا دون دون
> ما عليكي شر يا قمر ​*



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
انا اخدت قرص جامد للصداع ومنتظره مفعوله
صلواتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
> انا اخدت قرص جامد للصداع ومنتظره مفعوله
> صلواتك​*



*يا رب يروح الوجع من دون دون :t31:
ما تشوفي شر ابدا :love45:
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صدااااااااع رهييييييييييييييييييب​*



*
الف سلامه عليكي يا دندن
دونا الصغيره مطلعه عينك ولا ايه
ربنا يخليكم لبعض*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوطة كتيـــــر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *يا رب يروح الوجع من دون دون :t31:
> ما تشوفي شر ابدا :love45:
> ​*



*كلامك كان له فعل السحر وابتدا يروح اهو يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كلامك كان له فعل السحر وابتدا يروح اهو يا قمررر :love_letter_send:*


*
نشكر ربنا يا قمر  ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> الف سلامه عليكي يا دندن
> دونا الصغيره مطلعه عينك ولا ايه
> ربنا يخليكم لبعض*​



*الله يسلمك يا ميكى
وهو فى حد غيرها جايبلى صداع هههههههه
ميرررسى خالص ربنا يخليك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*صدااااااااااااع*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صدااااااااااااع*​



*و انتي برضه يا قمر :hlp:
مال الكل مصدع هههههههههه 
سلامتك يا حلوووووووة 
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Je rêve


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صدااااااااااااع*​



*بصره هههههههه​*
*سلامتك يا قمررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و انتي برضه يا قمر :hlp:
> مال الكل مصدع هههههههههه
> سلامتك يا حلوووووووة
> ​*



*الظاهر انها عد وى يا روز هههههه​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صدااااااااع رهييييييييييييييييييب​*


 
سلامتك يا حببتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> سلامتك يا حببتى​



*الله يسلمك يا ارق مانا :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووطه خالص


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك يا رب علي كل حال


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2010)

صعبان عليا نفسى عن جد....​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و انتي برضه يا قمر :hlp:
> مال الكل مصدع هههههههههه
> سلامتك يا حلوووووووة
> ​*


*اااااااااااه *
*ميرسي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بصره هههههههه​*
> 
> *سلامتك يا قمررر​*


*لا سكري ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

موقف صعب اوووووووى
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مندهشة:thnk0001:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عااااااااااامل حاجة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

_*وحيد   بس فرحان*_​


----------



## said fared (16 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره حلوه قوي 
انا تعبان من التفكير والظروف اللي مش متظبطه


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*خلينى يارب يسوع أفتكرك كل اليوم مش آخر اليوم آمين*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا يا رب... سعيد...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملياااااااااااااااااااااااان رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
يارب بحبك قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

قويني بيك يا يسوع


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قويني بيك يا يسوع



*ربنا معاكى ويقويك ياقمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاكى ويقويك ياقمر *​


 ربنا يخليكي  ليا يا غاليه


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر الرب القادر على كل شيء​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا من غيرك يا يســــوع مسواش حاجة.
*


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

فيا اشتياق كبير


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا اشتياق كبير


*ربنا يقرب المسافات حبيبي...*
*واتمنى لك لقاء من تشتاق اليه...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقانة شوية 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قلقانة شوية ​


*الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوطة وقلقانة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مبسوطة وقلقانة*​


*مبسوطة شيء طبيعي يا رب دايما..*
*قلقانة الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*نسيني و انا جنبك كل الدنيا 
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مبسوطة شيء طبيعي يا رب دايما..*
> *قلقانة الرب يكون معك...*


*ميرسي ياكرستيان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة*​


*افتحي الانجيل وصلي لرب المجد...*
*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *افتحي الانجيل وصلي لرب المجد...*
> *الرب يكون معك...*


*ميرسي كرستيان ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أكتوبر 2010)

زهقان


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2010)

هلا حالة نسيان


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنـــــــــــا​*


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مخنوووووووق
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مخنوووووووق*​


*ليه حبيبي مالك في ايه؟؟؟*
*ربنا معك ويحفظك يا غالي...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*متضاااااااااايقة*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضاااااااااايقة*​



*شو فيييييي يا روكاااااااا 
هاي تالت مرة بتكتبي متدايقة 
احكيلي من اللي زعلك اروح اضربه حالاااااااااا :ranting:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضاااااااااايقة*​


*اختي ما بيصير هيك عن جد...*
*اطلعي من البيت شوي... اعملي اي شي تتسلي فيه...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شو فيييييي يا روكاااااااا *
> *هاي تالت مرة بتكتبي متدايقة *
> 
> *احكيلي من اللي زعلك اروح اضربه حالاااااااااا :ranting:*​


*انت يا بنت غاوية مشاكل؟؟؟*
*ما بيكفي المسلمين هربانين منك!!!*
*يا رب تنجينا...*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انت يا بنت غاوية مشاكل؟؟؟*
> *ما بيكفي المسلمين هربانين منك!!!*
> *يا رب تنجينا...*



*بلاش اخليك انت  تهرب كمان :spor22:
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*لأ عفوا...*
*اختي روكا انا في حمايتك...*
*انا بعرف الاخت روز ممكن تضرب...*
*ولو ساعديني...*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لأ عفوا...*
> *اختي روكا انا في حمايتك...*
> *انا بعرف الاخت روز ممكن تضرب...*
> *ولو ساعديني...*



*ههههههههه 
طيب ما بلاش تطلع علي سمعة اني متوحشة 
اصلي ملاااااااااااااك  
​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مفيش صاحب يتصاحب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اتعصبت بجد اووووووووووف
​


----------



## Twin (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أيوة بفوق لما بروق* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *شو فيييييي يا روكاااااااا
> هاي تالت مرة بتكتبي متدايقة
> احكيلي من اللي زعلك اروح اضربه حالاااااااااا :ranting:​*


*مافيش حاجة يا روز*
*نو تاني مرة بقا*
*اعلمك العد:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اختي ما بيصير هيك عن جد...*
> *اطلعي من البيت شوي... اعملي اي شي تتسلي فيه...*
> *الرب يسوع معك...*


*انا برجع من الشغل خلصااااااانة خالص*
*ميرسي ليك بجد*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

:999::999::999::999::999::999::999:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لأ عفوا...*
> *اختي روكا انا في حمايتك...*
> *انا بعرف الاخت روز ممكن تضرب...*
> *ولو ساعديني...*


*ههههههههههه*
*مش تقلق روز طيوبة مش هتعمل حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتعصبت بجد اووووووووووف
> ​


*مالك يا بت:a82:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999::999:​


*روحتي الملاهي ولا ايه:t33:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا بت:a82:*​


طب انا اتعصبت انتى تتعصبى ليه وتخبطى دماغك كده
ههههههههههه
معلش ياحبى اتنرفزت شوية 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999::999:​


ايه الاحساس ده يا كركور
هههههههههه:smil12:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روحتي الملاهي ولا ايه:t33:*​



نو نفسى اروح ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> طب انا اتعصبت انتى تتعصبى ليه وتخبطى دماغك كده
> ههههههههههه
> معلش ياحبى اتنرفزت شوية
> ​


*براحتي دي دماغك ولا دماغي:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ايه الاحساس ده يا كركور
> هههههههههه:smil12:
> ​


*سؤال بيطرح نفسه:smil12:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ايه الاحساس ده يا كركور
> هههههههههه:smil12:
> ​



عاوزه اعمل زى الشكل ده بس مش لاقيا حد ينططنى زيه 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> نو نفسى اروح ههههههههههههههههه​


*طب استني واروح معاكي ماسي:yahoo:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب استني واروح معاكي ماسي:yahoo:*​



ماااااااااااااسى :yahoo:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عاوزه اعمل زى الشكل ده بس مش لاقيا حد ينططنى زيه
> ههههههههههههه​


*روحي توم وجيري*
*هووووووووووووووب اي دااااااااااااازي:t33:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روحي توم وجيري*
> *هووووووووووووووب اي دااااااااااااازي:t33:*​



الترجمه هتنزل امته ل  
*هووووووووووووووب اي دااااااااااااازي*
*:smil12:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> عاوزه اعمل زى الشكل ده بس مش لاقيا حد ينططنى زيه
> ههههههههههههه​


انا قلتلك الحل يا كوكو خلاص ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انا قلتلك الحل يا كوكو خلاص ههههههههههههه
> ​



:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:
صغنونه عليا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:
> صغنونه عليا​


فى منها كبييييييييييير
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ماااااااااااااسى :yahoo:​


*هيييييييييييييييييييه*
*نروح بتاعت المعمورة:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> الترجمه هتنزل امته ل
> *هووووووووووووووب اي دااااااااااااازي*
> *:smil12:*​


*طبعا هتعرفي منين يا كوكي*
*مانتي اكيد من ايام سابق ولاحق:beee:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا هتعرفي منين يا كوكي*
> *مانتي اكيد من ايام سابق ولاحق:beee:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا حضرت توم اند جيرى :beee:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> فى منها كبييييييييييير
> ​



ان كان كده مااااااااااشى :yahoo:
واخده بالك ياحبى من الجمله :smil12:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حضرت توم اند جيرى :beee:​


*كنتي عرفتيها ياختي*
*جااااااااااهلة ع راي حبي:beee:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كنتي عرفتيها ياختي*
> *جااااااااااهلة ع راي حبي:beee:*​



:t32::t32::t32::t32: 
انا هعمل فيكى كده يا روكا
وامشى انتى وجيرى بتاعك :beee:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32:
> انا هعمل فيكى كده يا روكا
> وامشى انتى وجيرى بتاعك :beee:​


*:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:*
*مس ليكي دحوة بقا ها بس:beee:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع لك المجد والسجود لك العزة والكرامة *
*خلينى افتكرك يارب كل اليوم مش اخر اليوم.آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفة المفروض ابقي ايه
فرحانة ولا زعلانة​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_فرحانه علشان افرح معاكى  _​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _فرحانه علشان افرح معاكى _​


 

ياريت نفسي بجد يا جون
واكيد هتبقي الفرحة احلي علشان هتفرح معايا يا باشا​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياريت نفسي بجد يا جون
> 
> واكيد هتبقي الفرحة احلي علشان هتفرح معايا يا باشا​


 ربنا يبعت وتفرحى يا مرمر :act23::act23:
بس  هتبقى احلى ازاى  هو انا  سكر ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يبعت وتفرحى يا مرمر :act23::act23:
> 
> بس هتبقى احلى ازاى هو انا سكر ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


 

ايه ده انت عرفت منين
حد قالك كده قبل كده ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_يوووووووووووووووه   المعجبات كتيرleasantrleasantr بس متقوليش لحد :t32: _
_لحسن  بتكسف:new6::new6:_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

من عينيا يا باشا
انا هسيحلك بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_تددة ماسى مس  هقوليك حاجة على العام تانى _
_لحسن انتى بتسيحى_
_هههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قولي علي الخاص اللي انت عايزة وانا اوعدك اوعدك اني هسيحلك برده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تددة كنت عارف انيك هتقولى كدا بردو ماسى  ماسى   سيحى سيجى
ويالاااااا انشالله معن  حد حوش
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

طب يلا قولي علي سر علشان اسيحلك فيه مادام عامل فيها كريم كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_انتى عايزانى ااقوليك ان ال ..........._
_بقى   ...................._
_لا يمكن  انسى    ولا ااقوليك هقوليك بجد_
_انتى حد جميل اوووووووووووووووووى   _
_يلا اى خدمه   بعاكس انا ع فكرة _​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب انا كده لو قولت هبقي بسيحلي انا مش انت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان تعالي هنا انت ازاي تعاكسني كده
ماشي ماشي انا هقول لبابا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جدا يا جون
واهو انت بقي​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_*مهو انتى كدا مش هتقدرى تسيحيلى   :yahoo::yahoo:*_
_*شوفتى بقى الذكاء:new6::new6:*_
_*وبعدين انتى عارفة بابا ممكن يعمل ايه ؟:act23::act23:*_
_*وكدا مش هتلاقى عريس :hlp::hlp:*_
_*ايه رايك بقى  :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بقي كده
ماااااااااااااااااااااشي
انا بقي هسيحلك وهتبلي عليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماسى  ماسى  احنا فينا من كدا  
يالا ربنا يهد القوى  والمفترى عليه ربنااااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اه طبعا فينا من كده
يارب ياخويا بس المفتري بقي
هاااااااااااه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اه عليكم   ادعى عليكى با يه  روحى 
يا مرمر يا بنت  الا قوليى هو اسم ابوكى ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بابا اسمه جون
ادعي علي اسم بابا بس لو سمحت وفكك من اسمي علشان ربنا يستجاب اسرع
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اممممممممممم
تصدقى  فكرة   هدعى   واشوف 
 يلا ربنا معاكى ويفرح  قلبيك  كل الدعوات  دى لباباكى  مش  ليكى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حزينة قوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه بس ماليك  يسوع يفرح قلبيك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه بس ماليك يسوع يفرح قلبيك


ميرسى يا جو 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اهو انتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعنى يا رب لانى فى اشد الحاجه اليك ​*


----------



## sparrow (17 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا رب لانى فى اشد الحاجه اليك ​*



ربنا معاكي وامين يعينك ويقويكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا معاكي وامين يعينك ويقويكي



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ويكون معاكى انتى كمان
صلواتك *


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الظلم والافتري وحش قوي
يلا الله يسامحهم اللي في بالي


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعني يا قدير  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا رب لانى فى اشد الحاجه اليك ​*


 

ربنا يساعدك يا دونا ويحميكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## zezza (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رب استجيب صلواتى 
ولتكن مشيئتك كل حين ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا 
الدنيا ماشية
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوطة اوى *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

سيباها علي ربنااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يساعدك يا دونا ويحميكي يا حبيبتي



*امين يا رب
ميرررسى يا قمررر​*


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اعني يا قدير  ​*


*هههههههه...*
*خير يا رب!!!*
*الرب يكون معك اختي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*إرهاق شديد...*


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *إرهاق شديد...*


*ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاسة انى مرتاحة كتييير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط بجد اووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صداااااااااع
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اجبليك برشامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اجبليك برشامه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ميرسى يا جون ربنا يخليك
لو شاى يبقى تمام اوى هههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_*لا شاى تروحى القهوه اطلبى واحد شاى على حساب روزى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منوووورين *_​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفه زهقانه


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*أووووووووووووووووووف ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *أووووووووووووووووووف ​*



*ايه يا روزتى حرانه اجى اهويلك :t23:
هههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ايه يا روزتى حرانه اجى اهويلك :t23:
> هههههه*​



*هههههههههههه
لا مصدومة يختي :thnk0001:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> لا مصدومة يختي :thnk0001:​*



*لا أسمها مصدومة بجد مش مصدومة ياختى 
بوظى اغنية اليسا بقى :act23:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا أسمها مصدومة بجد مش مصدومة ياختى
> بوظى اغنية اليسا بقى :act23:
> ههههههه*​



*لا يختي انا ما ببوظش اغاني حد
ههههههههه 
ليا ستايل خاص :act19:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

خايفة اوي​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خايفة اوي​


انا الرب الهك الممسك بيبمنك والقائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2010)

زهقانه اووووووووووف


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *لا يختي انا ما ببوظش اغاني حد
> ههههههههه
> ليا ستايل خاص :act19:​*



*مممممم..
الأخت روز عجرم اللى معانا وانا معرفش :act23:
ههههههه
:59:
شكل شرى ليكى لوحدك انتى بس النهارده ياروزتى :t4:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> زهقانه اووووووووووف



*ايه وصلت الأيفيهات اللى فتحت دى 
الناس اللى تدخل تقول ايه دلوقتى كله اوف اوف
فى حاجة اسمها شاور ارحمونا بقى :giveup:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممممم..
> الأخت روز عجرم اللى معانا وانا معرفش :act23:
> ههههههه
> :59:
> شكل شرى ليكى لوحدك انتى بس النهارده ياروزتى :t4:*​



*لالالالالالالالالا 
انا برضه ما بسرقش القاب ايه عجرم دي :act23:
ههههههههههه 
و يا سيدي على الشرير :budo:​*


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يوم متعب ونفسية سيئة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا
> انا برضه ما بسرقش القاب ايه عجرم دي :act23:
> ههههههههههه
> و يا سيدي على الشرير :budo:​*



*لا انتى كده هتكونى سرقتى أبوها مش لقبها بس :ura1:
هههههههههه
ايه رأيك أنفع :t23:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> يوم متعب ونفسية سيئة



*مالك ياجوووووو :giveup:*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا انتى كده هتكونى سرقتى أبوها مش لقبها بس :ura1:
> هههههههههه
> ايه رأيك أنفع :t23:*​



:ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting:​



:070104~242:​


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *مالك ياجوووووو :giveup:*​


*ولا شيئ
كلة للخير يا مرمر...
*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :070104~242:​



*ههههههه
شايفة اني مرعبة و بخوف كمان :gun:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *ولا شيئ
> كلة للخير يا مرمر...
> *​



*ربنا يكون معاك ياجوجو *​


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك مرمر
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ههههههه
> شايفة اني مرعبة و بخوف كمان :gun:​*



*وقعتى فى شررررررر أعمالك:fun_lol:
يابت قال ملاك برىء :new2:
ضحكوا عليكى وفهموكى كلام على حد تانى 
ههههههه
فى ملاك مرعب كده :big4:*​


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كفايه حزن بقى 
بجد تعبت 
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ايه يا روزتى حرانه اجى اهويلك :t23:*
> 
> 
> *هههههه*​


 
انا حران تعالي هويلي يا مرمر :ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا حران تعالي هويلي يا مرمر :ura1:


*هووويلناااااااااااااااا نيها مش نوها يا كوبتك:ura1:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا​*


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> يوم متعب ونفسية سيئة



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## Alcrusader (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ساعدنا يا يسوع


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هووويلناااااااااااااااا نيها مش نوها يا كوبتك:ura1:*​


 
يعني هنشغلها مروحة في الاخر :giveup:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا​*


 ربنا يخليكى لينا  يا  دونا ويفرح قلبيك يا رب  ​


----------



## ponponayah (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوطة جدااا​*


----------



## happy angel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*يارب اعنى:94:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش كفايه حزن بقى *​
> *بجد تعبت *​


*الرب يسوع يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب اعنى:94:*​


*الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل شر اختي الغالية...*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

محتارة​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> محتارة​


الرب يكون معك...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يكون معك...


*امــــــين*​


----------



## BeBo0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب بسرعه بقا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

bebo0o0o قال:


> يارب بسرعه بقا


*كل شيئ تحت السما لية وقت*
*لا تقلق *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مش مبسوط خالص

​


----------



## maramero (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب اعني*​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط خالص
> 
> ​



 سفر المزامير 32: 11
 افْرَحُوا بِالرَّبِّ وَابْتَهِجُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُونَ، وَاهْتِفُوا يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُسْتَقِيمِي الْقُلُوبِ ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشي الحال​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مضايقه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزة انام تعبانة :a4::a4:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مضايقه


لييييييييييييييييييه بس كدا يا حبى
ربنا يفرحك :Love_Mailbox:
​


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوط شوية ..... علشان أجازة *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ايووووه يا عم ههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لييييييييييييييييييه بس كدا يا حبى
> ربنا يفرحك :love_mailbox:​


 ميرسي يا حبيبي
اذكريني في صلاتك
ويفرحك يا بنت العدراء


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبت من الحياة
امتي بقي مشواري هنا يخلص


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايووووه يا عم ههههههههههه


 
*أه ع الحقد *
*يبنتي ده يوم واحد في الأسبوع أجازة *​


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> تعبت من الحياة
> امتي بقي مشواري هنا يخلص



*أيه العجز ده *
*أقلك أعملي موضوع وداع وسيبي المنتدي :beee:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنت النصيب الصالح ليك أكثر القارورة
إيديك تعود تصلح ذاتى العاصية المغرورة
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مـــــــلل ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتجالك يا رب ​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا معاكى يا دونا*

*وانا نشكر ربنـــــا بخير *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بدات ارتاح من جوايا 
نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بدات ارتاح من جوايا ​
> نشكر ربنا​


 يااارب علي طول حبيبتي 
ربنا يريح قلبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يااارب علي طول حبيبتي
> ربنا يريح قلبك


ربنا يخليكى ليا 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## just member (18 أكتوبر 2010)

في احتياج الك يارب


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> في احتياج الك يارب


* وأنا كمان محتجلك يارب ....*
*بس أمنيتي يارب أن تكون مع جاست ميمبر قبلي وأنا بعده *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*متلغبط*


----------



## just member (18 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> * وأنا كمان محتجلك يارب ....*
> *بس أمنيتي يارب أن تكون مع جاست ميمبر قبلي وأنا بعده *​


*محبتك كبيرة وجميلة يا توين
ربنا يباركك اخى ويذيدك دايما بالنعمة
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوط كتير...


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كويس كويس​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*حيرة!! ​*


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب اسندنى ولا تتركنى


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط خالص​


ليه يا قمر؟؟؟

مالك حبيبي... ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

maramero قال:


> *يا رب اعني*​


ربنا يكون معك اختي في كل لحظة...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مضايقه


العدرا تكون معك وتريح بالك...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *محتجالك يا رب ​*


اجمل طلب اختب الغالية...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متلغبط*


الرب معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حيرة!! ​*


الرب يريح بالك اختي...


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> يارب اسندنى ولا تتركنى


ربنا يحفظك من كل شر اختي الغالية...


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*متوتره​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *متوتره​*


مالك اختي؟؟؟

انت من علمنا ان الرب يسوع قال:

تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين...

الرب يقويكي ويكون معك...


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مالك اختي؟؟؟
> 
> انت من علمنا ان الرب يسوع قال:
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى لاهتمامك وانا اقل كتيييييير من انى اعلم حد اى حاجه
انا منتظره خبر معين مهم بالنسبه لى وانا الانتظار بيوترنى  جداااا
صلواتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*oh
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## اليعازر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*انتظار *​


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا كمان منتظر 
*​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بالحقيقة زعلان جدااا...
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*قد كدة يارب بتحس بىّ..أنت حبيبى يا بابا يســوع*


----------



## لوزه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

حاليا زهق


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مليان حماس


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> مليان حماس


 
*طيب علي مهلك لتكسر وشة العمل هههههههههه :t33:*​


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*هادئ النفس .... *​


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *طيب علي مهلك لتكسر وشة العمل هههههههههه :t33:*​




إبعد عني أحسن :spor22:


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> إبعد عني أحسن :spor22:


 
*أعتبر دة أعلان حرب :spor22:*​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> مليان حماس


جميل يا روك وهايدا بيظهر بخدمتك الحلوة
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبنا الغالى ويعطيلك كل الخير


----------



## missorang2006 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخخخخ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب ​*


----------



## maro sweety (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الحال مش اووووووووى
صلولى كتييييييييير


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اول مرة اعرف معنى للحيرة بجد


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق​


ربنا معك اختي الغالية...

يا رب احفظ ابنتك سويتي...


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> الحال مش اووووووووى
> صلولى كتييييييييير


ربنا يكون معك اختي وصلوات القديسين ترافقك...


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اول مرة اعرف معنى للحيرة بجد


ربنا معك حبيبي ويريح قلبك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2010)

غير مستقر​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بشكر ربناااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارشدنى ونورلى طريقى  يا رب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنت حلو قووووووووى يارب يسوع.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أكتوبر 2010)

حاسس بصداع رح يفجر دماغي​


----------



## Nemo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> حاسس بصداع رح يفجر دماغي​



سلامتك الف سلامة


----------



## Nemo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب ارشدنى اعمل ايه؟؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا علي الظالم والمفتري


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

* جوايا حيره كبيره  اوووووى ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب متسبنيش


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أيه العجز ده *
> *أقلك أعملي موضوع وداع وسيبي المنتدي :beee:*​




مش عجز هو راحه مش اكتر من الم العالم واوجاعه

نشكرربنا انا مش بيأس بسرعه

بزهق بس
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
مش هاقدر الحاله الوحيده اللي هاسيب المنتدي فيها
يوم موتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## grges monir (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*امين يارب دبر امورك معانا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مخنوقه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تعليق ​*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بحيرة ومو مصدق بالمرة


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مخنوقه ​*


 

وانا زيك يا دونااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا زيك يا دونااااااااااا



*ربنا موجود يا روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا موجود يا روزى​*


 
امين يارب:94:


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مخنوقه ​*


ربنا يكون معك اختي...


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا زيك يا دونااااااااااا



ربنا معك يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا معك يا روزي...


 

ومعاك يا كريستيان

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك اختي...



*ومعك اخى الغالى​*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فرحان...


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*على كل جرح بقول يا حبيبي شــــــــكرا 
الحياة لو واقفة عليك يبقى ليه عشتها من قبلك؟ ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> فرحان...



*يا رب دايمااا :94:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقااااانة*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انت رجايا يا يسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عارف​​*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سأحاول رغم كل المتاعب


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مضايق شوية .... بس بعافر*​


----------



## sparrow (20 أكتوبر 2010)

صعبه اوي يا جورج الصورد دي 
ربنا معاك


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مضايق شوية .... بس بعافر*​


طيب واللى تعب من كتر المعافرة يعمل ايه ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا يسوع أنت إحتياجى... وبتمسك بيك
وانت فرحى وتاجى ... انا عينى عليك


*


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> طيب واللى تعب من كتر المعافرة يعمل ايه ؟


 
*بص*
*أخرة المعافرة فرفرة-المقصود هنا فرفرة الموت- وبعديها موت *
*يعني مدام بتعافر يبقي لسه في أمل والمفروض تكمل وأه أيام وبنعشها*

*ربنا معاك يا صحبي*​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> صعبه اوي يا جورج الصورد دي
> ربنا معاك


اللى حاسه ميجيش فيها نقطة فى بحر


----------



## sparrow (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه ربنا موجود 
فكها يا امير انت وجورج الدنيا مش مستهله بجد


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> يا جماعه ربنا موجود
> فكها يا امير انت وجورج الدنيا مش مستهله بجد


 
*ههههههههه*
*لا أنا فكيت وقلت بعافر يبقي لسة عندي أمل *
*الدور بقي علي جو ال لسة متجوزش هههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مش حاسة بحاجة​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> يا جماعه ربنا موجود
> فكها يا امير انت وجورج الدنيا مش مستهله بجد


انا فاككها  على الاخر صدقينى


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارهاااااااااااااق *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بشكررررررررك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*توبنى يارب قبل ما تاخدنى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

انتظاااااااااااااااار
​


----------



## ponponayah (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عارفة مالى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أكتوبر 2010)

امممممممممممممممممم
فرحة على حزن 
ضحكة على هم 
كله فى بعض  مخلوط  زى الدم
مبقاش فى احساس موحد بجد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

متضايقة اوى بجد
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي ياللي عمرك ما بتنساني


----------



## totty (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*لغاية دلوقتي معرفش هعمل ايه*​


----------



## christianbible5 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقااااانة*​


*ربنا يريح بالك اختي الغالية...*

*ما تخافيش الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*............. لا تعليق ..........*


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*من غيرك بيحن عليا لما بكون تعبان ...*
*من غيرك انت ومين يتراءف مع ضعفى كإنسان*
*من غيرك يا يســــــــــوع لى..*​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

متعصبة جدااااااااااا
 بس نشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## raffy (21 أكتوبر 2010)

متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يريح بالك اختي الغالية...*
> 
> *ما تخافيش الرب يسوع معك...*


*ميرسي كريس*
*ويكون معاك امين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة


*ربنا معاكي رافي*​


----------



## Twin (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقان*​


----------



## vetaa (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مطمــــــــــنه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انت رجايا يارب


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله تماااااااااااااام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


 

هههههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:smil16:




بيضحكك ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصدومه هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مصدومه هههههههههههههههههههههه​*



بطلى تقلدى اليسا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> بطلى تقلدى اليسا ههههههههههههه​





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد اللى عرفته دانا هقلد ابوالليف كمان *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بعد اللى عرفته دانا هقلد ابوالليف كمان *​



الصدمه كانت جامده انا عارفه ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> الصدمه كانت جامده انا عارفه ههههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جدااا يا اوختى :hlp:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جدااا يا اوختى :hlp:*​



تعيشى وتتصدمى بس اعتقد دى اخر صدمه :smile01​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> تعيشى وتتصدمى بس اعتقد دى اخر صدمه :smile01​




*
هههههههههههههههههه 
لا لو فى صدمات تانى
انتحر فيها انا بقى :kap:*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

احساسى هلا بركة كبيرة فى حياتى
وفرح مالى قلبى بيسيع كل ها الدنيا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى
​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى​


ربنا يكون معك اختي...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*معنديش
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوووووووطة قوووووووي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متعصبة جدااااااااااا​
> بس نشكر ربنا ​


ربنا يكون معك اختي...


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

raffy قال:


> متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة


الرب يسوع معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبان شويه*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقانة شوية ​*


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*قضى الامر 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*متضايقة جدا*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

راحة نفسية الى حد ما​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عندى وجع جامد فى صدرى كل يوم بيزيد​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عندى وجع جامد فى صدرى كل يوم بيزيد​


*مالك يا كوكو؟؟؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عندى وجع جامد فى صدرى كل يوم بيزيد​



*سلامتك يا كوكو  بعيد الشر عنك 
ما تخوفناش عليك 

طيب روح الدكتور ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا كوكو؟؟؟*​


شويه تعب وهيعدوا اكيد ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شويه تعب وهيعدوا اكيد ​


*سلامتك يا كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلامتك يا كوكو  بعيد الشر عنك *
> *ما تخوفناش عليك *​
> 
> *طيب روح الدكتور *​


الله يسلمك يا روز 
لا مافيش داعى للدكتور 
ربنا موجود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا كوكو*​


الله يسلمك يا روكا
ميرسى​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عندى وجع جامد فى صدرى كل يوم بيزيد​


شو فيك يا كوكو حاكينى
الف سلامة عليك اخى الطيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شو فيك يا كوكو حاكينى
> الف سلامة عليك اخى الطيب



الله يسلمك يا جوجو 
الوجع ده بييجى كل فتره وبيعدى 
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بأى جزء من الصدر يا كيرو..؟؟
هل هو بالكامل 
ام جهة اليمين او الشمال وهل هو بقرب المعدة ولا الصدر نفسة
ولا هو عبارة عن وخز  بمكان محدد....


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بأى جزء من الصدر يا كيرو..؟؟
> هل هو بالكامل
> ام جهة اليمين او الشمال وهل هو بقرب المعدة ولا الصدر نفسة
> ولا هو عبارة عن وخز بمكان محدد....


 
الوسط ومكان الشمال ده اللى بيكون مستمر 
واحيانا بيكون فى وجع جنب المعده 
بس مش ديما​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

هايدا بيحدث يا كيرو بوقت تغيرات الجو ؟؟؟؟
او انها مدة ثابتة يحدث فيها هاد؟؟؟
وياترى هى مدة طويلة ولا قصيرة؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هايدا بيحدث يا كيرو بوقت تغيرات الجو ؟؟؟؟
> او انها مدة ثابتة يحدث فيها هاد؟؟؟
> وياترى هى مدة طويلة ولا قصيرة؟؟؟


 
لا مش خاصه بتغير الجو
كل فتره يا جوجو مالهاش وقت معين بتيجى فيه
مش ثابته فى الوقت بردوا
يعنى اوقات يوم وبتعدى
يومين بس 
المرادى بقالها انهارده اليوم الرابع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> الله يسلمك يا جوجو
> الوجع ده بييجى كل فتره وبيعدى
> ربنا يخليك​



*الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو
متقلقناش عليك
طالما الالم متكرر كل فتره لازم دكتور يشوفك متهملش فى حاجه زى دى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كيرو لأجل خاطر المسيح
انصحك بزيارة الطبيب
انا كنت مفكر كاتشخيص  انة يكون اخدت برد قاسى
صدقنى ما راح تخسر شيئ لو بتعرض نفسك على طبيب
ربنا معاك واكيد طمنى عليك يا حبيبى


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو*
> *متقلقناش عليك*
> *طالما الالم متكرر كل فتره لازم دكتور يشوفك متهملش فى حاجه زى دى*
> *ربنا معاك*


الله يسلمك يا دونا 
ماتقلقيش عمر الشقى بقى:smil16:
ميرسى يا دونا ومعاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> كيرو لأجل خاطر المسيح
> انصحك بزيارة الطبيب
> انا كنت مفكر كاتشخيص انة يكون اخدت برد قاسى
> صدقنى ما راح تخسر شيئ لو بتعرض نفسك على طبيب
> ربنا معاك واكيد طمنى عليك يا حبيبى


 
ماتقلقش يا جوجو
هياخد وقته ويعدوا 
هشوف وقت فاضى فيه واروح للدكتور 
بس مشكله الدكاتره بيكبروا الموضوع
خليها على ربنا
ومعاك يا جوجو ​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاك ويبعد عنك كل شر وشبة شر
امين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا معاك يا كوكو*
*وياريت مش تهمل في حاجة زي كده*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*عيني خلاص من الارهاق ....*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان شويه*


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *قلقانة شوية ​*


ربنا يكون معك ويريح بالك اختي...


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسووووووطة كتير  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة جدا*​


سلامتك اختي روكا...

الرب معك دايما...


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك ويريح بالك اختي...



*شكرا اخي كريستيان هلا احسن بكتير 
عقبالك  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عندى وجع جامد فى صدرى كل يوم بيزيد​


سلامتك يا قلبي الله يقدملك الصحة...

ما تقلقناش عليك...


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شويه تعب وهيعدوا اكيد ​


الرب يسوع يكون معك حبيبي ويقويك...


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *عيني خلاص من الارهاق ....*


سلامتك عينك يا حبيبي...


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا معاك ويبعد عنك كل شر وشبة شر
> امين


 
ربنا يخليك يا جوجو 
ومعاك ايضا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا كوكو*
> 
> *وياريت مش تهمل في حاجة زي كده*​


 
ميرسى يا روكا ومعاكى
حاضر​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شكرا اخي كريستيان هلا احسن بكتير *
> 
> *عقبالك  *​


شكرا اختي لكن انا مش قلقان ولا زعلان!!!

انا دايما فرحان في الرب يسوع...

على العموم شكرا!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك يا قلبي الله يقدملك الصحة...
> 
> ما تقلقناش عليك...


 
الله يسلمك 
ماتقلقش تعب بسيط وهيعدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يسوع يكون معك حبيبي ويقويك...


 
ربنا يخليك ومعك ايضا ​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

حزين جدا... لن اسامج نفسي...


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليش هيك صار ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايزة اناااااام*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عايزة اناااااام*​



محدش بينام دلوقتى الا الكتاكيت ههههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> محدش بينام دلوقتى الا الكتاكيت ههههههههههههه​


حلوة دي...

ههههههه...

وبالمناسبة ده معاد نومي اثناء مزاولة الدوام...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> محدش بينام دلوقتى الا الكتاكيت ههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههه
مهو عشان كدة مش عارفة انام :t13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك اختي روكا...
> 
> الرب معك دايما...


*الله يسلمك كريس*
*ومعاك دايما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي ارتاح*​




*تعالى لينا
واحنا هنريحووووووك يا شابة
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كويسة نشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> كويسة نشكر ربنا
> ​





*طبعاااا مش انا جيت لازم بقا :a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> حلوة دي...
> 
> ههههههه...
> 
> وبالمناسبة ده معاد نومي اثناء مزاولة الدوام...



*
هههههههههه
وشهد شاهد من اهلها 
الحمدلله ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *طبعاااا مش انا جيت لازم بقا :a63:*​


تصدقى دى الحاجة اللى مخليانى كويسة بس 
مش تمام كويسة ههههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> تصدقى دى الحاجة اللى مخليانى كويسة بس
> مش تمام كويسة ههههههههههه
> ​



*
هههههههههههههههههه
هضربك يابت leasantr*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هضربك يابت leasantr*​


ههههههههههههههه ورينى افعال لا اقوال
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعالى لينا
> واحنا هنريحووووووك يا شابة
> هههههههههههههههههه*​


*انا جاااااااااااااااي وغلوتك جاااااااااااااااي:a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ورينى افعال لا اقوال
> ​




*ههههههههههههههه
افعال على العام كدة
طب خليها بينى وبينك
بدل ما يبقى شكلك وحش وانتى بتتضربى :a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا جاااااااااااااااي وغلوتك جاااااااااااااااي:a63:*​




*
هههههههههههههه
لا خليكى الدور الجاى :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههه
> لا خليكى الدور الجاى :a63:*​


*يعني توديني وتجيبيني كده *
*جاي من السنبورة ورايح من السنبورة وجنيه رايح وجنيه جاي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Twin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*لست أدري !*
*ده ال حسه بجد الأن لست أدري *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يعني توديني وتجيبيني كده *
> *جاي من السنبورة ورايح من السنبورة وجنيه رايح وجنيه جاي
> 
> 
> ...



*
هههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياريس
التوكتوك دة على حسابى 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*قولك أنك لا تفهمني مديح لا أستحقه وإهانة لا تستحقها أنت​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص ياريس
> التوكتوك دة على حسابى
> هههههههههههه*​


*طب هاتي بقا:t31:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> حلوة دي...
> 
> ههههههه...
> 
> وبالمناسبة ده معاد نومي اثناء مزاولة الدوام...



ههههههههههههههههه
لا طالما معاد نومك يبقا الكتاكيت مش دلوقتى ههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب هاتي بقا:t31:*​




*اطلعى برا يابت :a63:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اطلعى برا يابت :a63:​*


*مش قاعدة ع دماغك:a63:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مين غيرك أنت يا سيدى وأنا ماشى ماسك إيدى*





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*je vais mal a la tete*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *je vais mal a la tete*​



*Dieu soit avec vous  ​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مدايقه وتعبانه


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تمام
واختها​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تمام
> واختها​


*اختها مكتئبة هههههههه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلامك فاق العقول*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أكتوبر 2010)

قاولوني هيموتني

:36_1_38::36_1_38:​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مدايقه وتعبانه


الرب يسوع يكون معك اختي ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبان وفيا ارهاق كبير


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشي الحااااااااال ​*


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*  not bad*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

احاسيس متلخبطه جوايا
فرح وحزن
امل وخوف
تعبت بقي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*خوووف*


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رغبة قوية وعجز رهيب 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصدومة !!! ​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

حالى متعب حدااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عاااااااارفه


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

:budo::budo::budo::budo:​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبان وفيا ارهاق كبير


سلامة قلبك حبيبي...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ماشي الحااااااااال ​*


ان شاء الله دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> احاسيس متلخبطه جوايا
> فرح وحزن
> امل وخوف
> تعبت بقي


ربنا معاك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خوووف*


ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبي...

ما تخافش انت قوي بالرب...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مصدومة !!! ​*


ربنا يعينك على حالك اختي...

اتمنى الصدمة تكون زالت...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *رغبة قوية وعجز رهيب *​


ربنا يقويك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالى متعب حدااااااااا


ربنا معاك يا غالي...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :budo::budo::budo::budo:​


انت يا بنت ارهابية...

انا رايح اشتكي عليكي...


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت يا بنت ارهابية...
> 
> انا رايح اشتكي عليكي...



*ههههههههه الحق على اللي خلاني ارهابية يا كريستيان :spor22:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

فرحان كتير...

زعلان كتير...


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> فرحان كتير...
> 
> زعلان كتير...



*صعبة الحالة دي ! :new2:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *صعبة الحالة دي ! :new2:​*


صعبة جدا اختي...

لأن اللي فرحني زعلان عليه... :love45:


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> صعبة جدا اختي...
> 
> لأن اللي فرحني زعلان عليه... :love45:



*يلا المهم في فرح في الموضوع  
و انسى الزعل و اللي زعلك برضه 

ما فيش حد بيستاهل صح ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يلا المهم في فرح في الموضوع  *
> *و انسى الزعل و اللي زعلك برضه *​
> 
> *ما فيش حد بيستاهل صح *​


غلطانة اختي روز...

يا ريتني ما فرحت...

لأن الزعل لا يطاق...

تخيلي اول لقاء مع حبيبي اليوم... بقالنا شهرين ما تقابلنا... اليوم غنجنا بعض ولمسنا بعض واجمل شعور ما بين حبيبين...

هيدا اللي مفرحني...

اللي مزعلني بقا...

شعرت ان حبيبي بيحبني اكثر بكثير مما افعل...

الا يثير الزعل؟؟؟ لا بل الحزن... فما رأيك؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> غلطانة اختي روز...
> 
> يا ريتني ما فرحت...
> 
> ...



*الرأي رأيك كريستيان  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كلا الرأي ليس رأيي... هذا رأي كل من في المنتدى... رأيك ايضا... هذه ليست حالة خاصة بل عامة...

نشكر الرب يسوع...

شهرين اتحرمت من المناولة...

اليوم حملت كأس القربان قبلته شعور لا يوصف... سمعت حبيبي يقول لي تشجع يا فلان انا معك...

فرحت لأنني احببته واحبني...

شعرت ان حبيبي يسوع يحبني اكثر مما احبه... حزنت...

معي حق ولا لأ...


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> كلا الرأي ليس رأيي... هذا رأي كل من في المنتدى... رأيك ايضا... هذه ليست حالة خاصة بل عامة...
> 
> نشكر الرب يسوع...
> 
> ...



*كنت تقصد بحبيبك اي كاس القربان و الرب يسوع 
عندك تشبيهات فظيعة هههههههههههه

بس حد يقول للقربان تغنجنا و لمسنا بعض و شعور حبيبين ؟؟؟

انا استغررررررررربت صراحة اول ما قريت كلامك  ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*يـــــــــــــارب يا يســــــــــــــوع...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبانة 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة ​


ربنا معك ويقويكي اختي الغالية...


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرهق .... بشكل فظيع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة
> ​



*سلامتك يا قمررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مرهق .... بشكل فظيع*​



*الف سلامه عليك يا توين
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوووووووووطه خالص​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وضعية سيئة جدا
اتخنقت من كل هايدا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> وضعية سيئة جدا
> اتخنقت من كل هايدا​



*ربنا موجود يا جوجو 
ارمى كل حمولك وهمومك عليه​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا موجود يا دونا
ربنا يبارك محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااااا مع الجميع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطه خالص​*



يارب دايما ياقمر​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطه خالص​*


يارب وكل ايام حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا موجود يا دونا
> ربنا يبارك محبتك​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو ربنا يخليك ويباركلى فيك يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنااااااااااااا مع الجميع



*امين يا روزايتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> يارب دايما ياقمر​



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق كوكى :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> يارب وكل ايام حياتك



*امين يا رب
 ووووانت كمان *


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطه خالص​*


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: يااااااااااااااااااااارب   دايما يا  دونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
مبسوط نا  كمان ​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جنبي بيوجعني ):​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

_*بعد الشر عليكى يا قمر  انشالله القطط وانتى لا *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عم بس حرام القطط
ميرسي ليك يا باشا
وربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب   يا مرمورة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يارب يســـــــــــــــوع 
أنا مستهلش محبتك يارب يسوع*.


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مازلت اشعر بنفس الاحاسيس المتلخبطه
لما راسي هتنفجر


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*يســـــــوع أحبك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوه:999:


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يارب ديما ياللى فوق 
نشكر ربنا بخير ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي يا باشا

يارب انت كمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الصبر والايمان يهدوا جبال...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

men gherak enta ya sedy we ana mashy mask edy..ba7ibak awy ya BABA YASO3


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقانة على ناس كتير
​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتع...


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قلقانة على ناس كتير​


ربنا يريح بالك ويطمن قلبك اختي الغالية...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يريح بالك ويطمن قلبك اختي الغالية...


أمين يارب
ربنا يخليك يا كريستيان
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت عزائي الوحيد يا رب القوات ​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2010)

متوقع الكثير والكثير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مممممممممممممممممم مش عارفة*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممم مش عارفة*​


*
احسن برضه ما انتي دايما مش عارفة ايه الجديد :a63: ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*طوباكى يا عدرا يا أمـــــــــــــــى...*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك يا عذراء ام مخلصي ​*


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش فايق !*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*صــــــــــداع  ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *صــــــــــداع  ​*


الف سلامة يا جميلة 


مش مرتاحة 
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الف سلامة يا جميلة
> 
> 
> مش مرتاحة
> ​



*مررررررررسي يا حبي 
ربنا يسلمك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعنى يا الهى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> احسن برضه ما انتي دايما مش عارفة ايه الجديد :a63: ​*


*بت لاحظي ان كلامك جارح:kap:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *صــــــــــداع  ​*


*ومستنية ايه اخبطي دماغك في الحيط وهيضيع الصداع:a63:*​


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *صــــــــــداع  ​*


 
أشربي كوباية شاي وبلبعي أتنين أسبرين :hlp:​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومستنية ايه اخبطي دماغك في الحيط وهيضيع الصداع:a63:*​



*شكراااا على النصيحة يختي 
ابقي جربيها انتي الاول و خبريني شو بيصير :a63:​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يااارب بجد تعبت


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا الهى ​*


 
*بعد دونا لو يعني برجاء البنوة *
*أذكرني أنا كمان أنا الخاطي*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> أشربي كوباية شاي وبلبعي أتنين أسبرين :hlp:​


*
شربت شاي و اسبرين و لا قاطع في راسي 
وااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااء ( كده بعيط يعني ) :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *شكراااا على النصيحة يختي
> ابقي جربيها انتي الاول و خبريني شو بيصير :a63:​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*مابيصير شي دماغ المصريين فولاذيةleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يااارب بجد تعبت


*ربنا معاكي ميرو ويفرحك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> شربت شاي و اسبرين و لا قاطع في راسي
> وااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااء ( كده بعيط يعني ) :hlp:​*


*بطلي عياط غرقتي الموضوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطلي عياط غرقتي الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ما دا اللي انا عايزاه 
عايزة اغرقك leasantr​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ميرو ويفرحك*​


ميرسي روكا حبيبتي


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

:t13::t13::t13::t13::t13::t13:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااا علي كل حال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ما دا اللي انا عايزاه
> عايزة اغرقك leasantr​*


*انتي مش تعرفي اني مش بغرق :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي روكا حبيبتي


*العفو يا قمر*
*المهم انك تكوني كويسة*​


----------



## missorang2006 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​*



*ما تناااااااااااااااااااامي طيب ​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى انااااام
مش قادر


----------



## روزي86 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

حاااااااول يا جوجو وانت هتنام

ربنا معاك


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسى انااااام
> مش قادر


*قوم نام طيب *
*والا أتعديت مني*​


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد نفسى
مش قادر خالص...
هايدا وضعية سيئة وسئمت حياتى بجد


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا جوجو كلنا تعبنا من الحياه
بس رجانا في يسوع


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *صــــــــــداع  ​*


سلامتك اختي ريد روز الرب يكون معك...


----------



## ponponayah (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوط اوى ​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك اختي ريد روز الرب يكون معك...



*مررررررررررسي كريستيان الله يسلمك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​*


*ناااااااااااااااااااامي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسى انااااام
> مش قادر


*ربنا معاك اخي الغالي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مبسوط اوى ​*


*يارب دايما يا قمر*​


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عارف أيه ال حصل *
*بدأت أرتبك وأقلق ... وشكلي هنهار*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش عارف أيه ال حصل *
> *بدأت أرتبك وأقلق ... وشكلي هنهار*​



*له له له طووووووول بالك
يا رب خير يا توين ​*


----------



## ponponayah (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايما يا قمر*​





*ميرسى يا روكتى
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر :wub:*​


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *له له له طووووووول بالك*
> 
> *يا رب خير يا توين *​


 
*مش عارف يا ريد روز ...*
*بس بجد في حاجة غلط .... أنا حاسس بكدة من يومين*
*أنا وكأني بجد بنهار ... نفسيتي بتنهار ومش عارف السبب*
*وقلبي بيدق بطريقة فظيعة ,,, صلواتك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شربت شاي و اسبرين و لا قاطع في راسي *
> 
> *وااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااء ( كده بعيط يعني ) :hlp:*​


الله يسامحك اختي...

لو عن جد مش المفروض تسهري لغاية الساعة 1:39 صباحا...

الرب يكون معك...


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش عارف يا ريد روز ...*
> *بس بجد في حاجة غلط .... أنا حاسس بكدة من يومين*
> *أنا وكأني بجد بنهار ... نفسيتي بتنهار ومش عارف السبب*
> *وقلبي بيدق بطريقة فظيعة ,,, صلواتك*​



*سلام المسيح معك يا توين 
ما عليك شر 

بس من تحليلي الشخصي احم احم 
انه احيانا بيصير معي كده فجدتي بتقولي دي عشان تغيير طقس و فصول بين شتا و صيف
نفسية الواحد بتتغير و كده بيكون ملخبط
ههههههههههههه

فممكن عشان كده 
ربنا يكون معك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك يا توين *
> *ما عليك شر *​
> *بس من تحليلي الشخصي احم احم *
> *انه احيانا بيصير معي كده فجدتي بتقولي دي عشان تغيير طقس و فصول بين شتا و صيف*
> ...


 
*طيب أقلك*
*صليلي بجد ... وحولي تنسي موضوع تحليلك الشخصي ده *
*يعني ده أحسنلك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يااارب بجد تعبت



ربنا معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​*


شوفي دكتوووووووووووووووووووووووور...
ربنا معك اختي...


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *طيب أقلك*
> *صليلي بجد ... وحولي تنسي موضوع تحليلك الشخصي ده *
> *يعني ده أحسنلك*​



*هههههه ما انا ناسياه خالص 
و تكرم من عيوني 
ربنا يكون معك يا توين 
و يبعد عنك كل شعور سيء 
اميــــــــــــن​*


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بجد نفسى
> مش قادر خالص...
> هايدا وضعية سيئة وسئمت حياتى بجد


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...

ما تقلقش...


----------



## biscuta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارتياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش عارف يا ريد روز ...*
> *بس بجد في حاجة غلط .... أنا حاسس بكدة من يومين*
> *أنا وكأني بجد بنهار ... نفسيتي بتنهار ومش عارف السبب*
> 
> *وقلبي بيدق بطريقة فظيعة ,,, صلواتك*​


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...

ايها الرب يسوع احفظ الاخ توين من كل شر...


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا لازم أقوم أنام ..... أنا لو طولت هنفجر*

*بجد يا رب أنا خايف*​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممم مش عارفة*​


ربنا يكون معك اختي ويريح بالك...

اعتذر بعد القراءة الثانية تمكنت من قراءة المداخلة اصل في اشخاص كانت بتهددني في قسم الاعضاء المباركين وكنت متوتر شوية...

ههههههههه...

لأ مش انت ما تفهميش غلط...:t13:


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *لا لازم أقوم أنام ..... أنا لو طولت هنفجر*
> 
> *بجد يا رب أنا خايف*​



*توووووووووين ما تقلقناش عليييييييييييك يا رب تكون بخير

خلاص روح نام و ارتاح 
ربنا يحميك اخي الغالي 
​*


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مبسوط اوى ​*


يا رب دايما اختي الغالية...

الرب يفرح قلبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

biscuta قال:


> *ارتياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح*​


نشكر الرب يسوع...

لقينا حد مرتاح في القسم ده...

هههههههه...

يا رب دايما اختي الغالية...


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*(ها أنا أتى سريعاُ)....إمتى يارب يســــــــــوع؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ya RAB YASO3 amna7na eman we slamak ..amen*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوطة والحمد لله
بغض النظر عن الدكتور اللي نرفزني​


----------



## ponponayah (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما اختي الغالية...
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك...




*ميرسى جدااا لحضرتك
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:new8::new8::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:leasantrleasantrleasantr:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه عشان نرتاح فى حاجة لازم نخسر حاجة تانى كنا بنحبها
​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يشفي يا جون
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ليه عشان نرتاح فى حاجة لازم نخسر حاجة تانى كنا بنحبها​


 

علشان يا قلبي هي الدنيا والناس كده
قبل ما تديلك حاجة لازم تاخد منك
وممكن اللي تاخده منك يكون تمنه اغلي بكتير من اللي هتديه ليكي​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

فرحان جدا...

نشكر الرب...


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*I need you *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *i need you *​



*ربنا يسندك ويقويك يا توين :94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*امسك بيمينى يا رب وكمل معايا  الطريق 
معاك  اى صعوبات  بتهون فلا تتركنى ​*


----------



## sparrow (25 أكتوبر 2010)

متوترة


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> متوترة



*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى وهو قادر يزيل عنك اى توتر أوقلق*


----------



## sparrow (25 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى وهو قادر يزيل عنك اى توتر أوقلق*



ميرسي خالص يا دونا


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووووة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> متوترة


 
ليه يا حبي

مالك بس


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> متوترة


ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*I'm so happy coz u r my LORD ,JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::new6::new6::new6:
فرحان انا 
بس ليه معرفش 
رنا يستر ​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجعنا لايام زمان  
و برضه يا رب خير يارب 

كن معنا يا رب​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::new6::new6::new6:​
> فرحان انا
> بس ليه معرفش
> رنا يستر ​


يا رب دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رجعنا لايام زمان  ​*
> *و برضه يا رب خير يارب *​
> 
> *كن معنا يا رب*​


الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية..

آمين يا رب...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما...


 وانت كمان يا رب  :94::94:


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية..
> 
> آمين يا رب...


*
مررررررسي كريستيان :t23:
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أكتوبر 2010)

hgpl] الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك يـــــــــــــــا 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*حيراانة كتير​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حيراانة كتير​*



الرب يريح بالك اختي الغالية...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يريح بالك اختي الغالية...




*ميرسى خالص لزوقك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حيراانة كتير​*


 هتعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى 
يا  سندريلا 
يسوع معاكى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هتعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى
> يا  سندريلا
> يسوع معاكى ​



*
يااارب يااجووو
ثاانكس ليك ياجميل ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*i wanna c u my GOD *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقانة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقانة*​



ربنا معاك اختي ويريح بالك...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقانة*​


 ربنا معاكى ويريحك   قلبيك يا روكااااااااااااا
يارب :94::94:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا معاك اختي ويريح بالك...


*ميرسي كريستيان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا معاكى ويريحك   قلبيك يا روكااااااااااااا
> يارب :94::94:​


*ميرسي جون*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2010)

نعسان...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> نعسان...


الزعيم نعسان يبقى كلنا ع النوم...

الرب يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه اوقات احسك بعيييييييد 
واوقات احسك قريب
مع انى عارفة يارب انك دايما واقف جنبى ومش بتسبنى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نعسان...



*الزعيم نعساااااااااان يا جماعة 
خلاص الكل يسكت مش عايزين ولا صوووووت في المنتدى :smile02
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نعسان...


*روح نام يا زعيم*
*المنتدي في ايدي*
*ومش فارقة حرف بيني وبينك:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *الزعيم نعساااااااااان يا جماعة
> خلاص الكل يسكت مش عايزين ولا صوووووت في المنتدى :smile02
> ​*


*:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:احنا ساكتين اهو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نعسان...


طيب نجيب الحاف والمخدة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:احنا ساكتين اهو*​


*
روووووووووووكا يا لئيمة انتي 
صدقيني لو الزعيم طردك من المنتدى قليل عليكي برضه :nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:احنا ساكتين اهو*​



ههههههههههههههههه...

يخرب بيتك يا شيطان...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> روووووووووووكا يا لئيمة انتي
> صدقيني لو الزعيم طردك من المنتدى قليل عليكي برضه :nunu0000:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



وانا بقول كده برضو...

هههههههههههه...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وانا بقول كده برضو...
> 
> هههههههههههه...



*خلاص تيجي نرفع شكوى فيها
هي في كل المواضيع عاملة ازعاج :gun::gun:
عايزين نرتاااااااااااااح :smile02​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روح نام يا زعيم*
> 
> *المنتدي في ايدي*
> *ومش فارقة حرف بيني وبينك:smile01*​


 وبانت  نيتيك  يا روكا  عاوزا   تعملى انقلاب فى المنتدى 
خيانه  
كدا فيها طرد :ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *خلاص تيجي نرفع شكوى فيها*
> *هي في كل المواضيع عاملة ازعاج :gun::gun:*
> 
> *عايزين نرتاااااااااااااح :smile02*​


اخلعيها يا روز وانا   هرشحيك للرئاسه :new6::new6::new6:
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *خلاص تيجي نرفع شكوى فيها
> هي في كل المواضيع عاملة ازعاج :gun::gun:
> عايزين نرتاااااااااااااح :smile02​*



انا بخاف يا ريد روز...

ايه رأيك انت ترفعي الشكوى وانا اديكي:

Full Support...

ايه رأيك؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا بخاف يا ريد روز...
> 
> ايه رأيك انت ترفعي الشكوى وانا اديكي:
> 
> ...





jesuslovejohn قال:


> اخلعيها يا روز وانا   هرشحيك للرئاسه :new6::new6::new6:
> ههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههه 
فاجأتوني شبااااااااااب :nunu0000:

يعني طلعت انا الوحيدة اللي مش خايفة :gun:
و نعمى الشباب :smile02
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *
> *فاجأتوني شبااااااااااب :nunu0000:*​
> *يعني طلعت انا الوحيدة اللي مش خايفة :gun:*
> *و نعمى الشباب :smile02*
> ...


 تؤتؤ  انا  معاكى عيب  تقولى كدااااااااااااااااااااااااا:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> روووووووووووكا يا لئيمة انتي
> صدقيني لو الزعيم طردك من المنتدى قليل عليكي برضه :nunu0000:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس انا احتج علي الشريطة*
*لو فيونكة ماشي:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه...
> 
> يخرب بيتك يا شيطان...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*وقدرت تقولها:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وبانت  نيتيك  يا روكا  عاوزا   تعملى انقلاب فى المنتدى
> خيانه
> كدا فيها طرد :ura1::ura1::ura1:​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*برااااااااااحتي انقلب براحتي:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وانا بقول كده برضو...
> 
> هههههههههههه...


*ممممممممممممم بانت نيتك يا كريس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *خلاص تيجي نرفع شكوى فيها
> هي في كل المواضيع عاملة ازعاج :gun::gun:
> عايزين نرتاااااااااااااح :smile02​*


*ولا بيهششششششششششششششني:budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وقدرت تقولها:nunu0000:*​


 مش قولتليك مش هتقدرى تعملى معاه حاجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اخلعيها يا روز وانا   هرشحيك للرئاسه :new6::new6::new6:
> ههههههههههههههه​


*تصدق شكلك كده مش هتبقا سليم:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا بخاف يا ريد روز...
> 
> ايه رأيك انت ترفعي الشكوى وانا اديكي:
> 
> ...


*ايوة خاف علي نفسك يا كريس:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> فاجأتوني شبااااااااااب :nunu0000:
> 
> يعني طلعت انا الوحيدة اللي مش خايفة :gun:
> ...


*سااااااااااااااابوكي لوحدك يا شابة*
*هتشووووووووفي ايام معايا بلاااااااااااااااااااك*:gun:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤ  انا  معاكى عيب  تقولى كدااااااااااااااااااااااااا:gun::gun::gun:​


*ولا انت تقدر تعمل حاجة يا صغنن:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش قولتليك مش هتقدرى تعملى معاه حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*اللي ما يعرفش يقول عددددددددددددددددددددس:budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تصدق شكلك كده مش هتبقا سليم:budo:*​


ههههههههههههههههه
ان جونا  :smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا انت تقدر تعمل حاجة يا صغنن:budo:*​


 عيب عليكى
:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*شوفوا يا جمااااااااعة روكا 
مش قولتلك انك ام المشاكل انتي يا بنت :act31:
ربنا يهديكي على السراط المستقيم يختي 
خلاص نديكي فرصة اخيرة على الرغم من الارهاب التالي ذكره :66:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس انا احتج علي الشريطة*
> *لو فيونكة ماشي:ura1:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *وقدرت تقولها:nunu0000:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *برااااااااااحتي انقلب براحتي:smile02*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممم بانت نيتك يا كريس:nunu0000:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا بيهششششششششششششششني:budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي ما يعرفش يقول عددددددددددددددددددددس:budo:*​


لسا بدرى على الصيام  :new6::new6::new6:
ولا انتى جعانه :smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> فاجأتوني شبااااااااااب :nunu0000:
> 
> يعني طلعت انا الوحيدة اللي مش خايفة :gun:
> ...



عيب يا ريد روز...

احنا قدامك...

دماؤنا على حسابك وانت تعرفي...

مين روكا؟؟؟

ذكريني فقط انا قرأت الاسم ده فين؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سااااااااااااااابوكي لوحدك يا شابة*
> *هتشووووووووفي ايام معايا بلاااااااااااااااااااك*:gun:​



*لا معليش اصلي ما بحبش البلاك  
لو سمحتي سكر زيادة :act31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ان جونا  :smil15::smil15::smil15:​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة دي قرية في الغردقة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عيب عليكى
> :gun::gun::gun:​


*هوووووووووووووووش ولا تقدر تعمل حاجة يا بق*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عيب يا ريد روز...
> 
> احنا قدامك...
> 
> ...


*
في المحكوم عليهم مؤبد :budo:
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شوفوا يا جمااااااااعة روكا
> مش قولتلك انك ام المشاكل انتي يا بنت :act31:
> ربنا يهديكي على السراط المستقيم يختي
> خلاص نديكي فرصة اخيرة على الرغم من الارهاب التالي ذكره ​*



 *لا يا اوختي انا كده ربنا هداني مش عايزة السراط بتاعك*:94:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*روووووووووووووك فينك المنتدى صار شوووووووووووربة 
الكل عم يقتل في بعضه :budo::budo:
يا رووووووووووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *لا معليش اصلي ما بحبش البلاك
> لو سمحتي سكر زيادة :act31:​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*






اتفضلي يا جميل:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عيب يا ريد روز...
> 
> احنا قدامك...
> 
> ...


*ايه جالك فقدان ذاكرة فجأة:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> في المحكوم عليهم مؤبد :budo:
> ههههههههههههههه​*


:nunu0000::nunu0000::gun::gun::budo::budo:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*خايفة تكوني حاطالي سم فيها :nunu0000:
دا انتي تاريخك اسود 
دايما حاملة سيوف و مسدسات :budo::gun:
ما بأمنش على نفسي معاكي 
ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *خايفة تكوني حاطالي سم فيها :nunu0000:
> دا انتي تاريخك اسود
> دايما حاملة سيوف و مسدسات :budo::gun:
> ما بأمنش على نفسي معاكي
> ههههههههههههه ​*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو يا حبيبتي مش حاطة حاجة فيها*
*بالهنا والشفا:t23:*​


----------



## sparrow (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مصدعه


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*خلصت الحكاية!!! ​*


----------



## Twin (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسة قلقان وتعبان ... بس عندي أمل في رحمة ربنا*​


----------



## sparrow (25 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *لسة قلقان وتعبان ... بس عندي أمل في رحمة ربنا*​



امين يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> مصدعه


*سلامتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب ارحمنا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عااااااااااارفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجليا وجعاني (*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش قادرة اتحمل 
فوق طاقتي 


ساعدني يســـــــــــــــــوع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رجليا وجعاني (*​


 

سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش قادرة اتحمل ​*
> 
> *فوق طاقتي *​
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يساعدك يا حبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مش قادرة اتحمل
> فوق طاقتي
> 
> 
> ساعدني يســـــــــــــــــوع ​*


*ربنا معاكي يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يساعدك يا حبي


*الله يسلمك يا جميل*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يساعدك يا حبي





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاكي يا جميل*​



*روزي و روكا ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا احلى اخوات 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*wanna c u JESUS*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يوم حافل ومتعب جداا
فيا راحة انة خلص هلا


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايه جالك فقدان ذاكرة فجأة:nunu0000:*​


انت يا بنت بتردي على الكل؟؟؟

يا ربي اصل العصا دي بترعبني...

انت شوفي شكلك وانت حاملتيها... هههههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> مصدعه



سلامتك...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *لسة قلقان وتعبان ... بس عندي أمل في رحمة ربنا*​



ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رجليا وجعاني (*​



سلامتك اختي الغالية...

الرب يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش قادرة اتحمل ​*
> *فوق طاقتي *​
> 
> 
> *ساعدني يســـــــــــــــــوع *​


سلامتك اختي الغالية خير شو في...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*بابا يسوع أنت قلبى بجد يا إلهى بحبك قوى يارب**..*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> يوم حافل ومتعب جداا
> فيا راحة انة خلص هلا



ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعبانـــــــــــــــــــــة​*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانـــــــــــــــــــــة​*


الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية وترتاحي من تعبك...

العدرا تحرسك...


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانـــــــــــــــــــــة​*



*سلامتك يا قمررر
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوطه وفرحانه
كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية وترتاحي من تعبك...
> 
> العدرا تحرسك...


*مرررسي كريستيان 
ربنا يحميك ​*


dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمررر
> ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى​*


*مررررررررسي يا حبي يا دن دن 
ربنا يسلمك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على كل حال​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بابا يسوع أنت قلبى بجد يا إلهى بحبك قوى يارب**..*


 ربنا يكون معك تقبرني...

كتير بفرح لما بشوفكم فرحانين...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه وفرحانه​*
> 
> *كل الشكر ليك يا رب*​


 يا رب دايما اختي الغالية...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مجبرة 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مجبرة ​


الرب يكون في عونك...

الرب يحميكي من كل شر...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملل وزهق*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ملل وزهق*


 ربنا يعينك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشعر بالحب...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يعينك...




*ميرسي ليك اخي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك اختي الغالية...
> 
> الرب يكون معك...


*ميرسي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت يا بنت بتردي على الكل؟؟؟
> 
> يا ربي اصل العصا دي بترعبني...
> 
> انت شوفي شكلك وانت حاملتيها... هههههههه...


*براحتي بقا:spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ومازلت*​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فيا حنين كبير


----------



## Twin (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*وأنا فيا حنين كمان للعودة *
*والأمل لسة موجود*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مرتاحة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش عاااااااااااااارفة ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> فرحان انا
> بس ليه معرفش
> ...


_ كنت عارف انها  مش  هتكمل ع خير   _
_شكرا يا رب _​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ر بنااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اصرخ واقول يااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنى 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> نفسى اصرخ واقول يااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنى ​


 ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## zezza (27 أكتوبر 2010)

امل... ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*قرفااااااااانة من الحياة ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *قرفااااااااانة من الحياة ​*


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا...

ايه ده؟؟؟

مالك اختي؟؟؟

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا...
> 
> ايه ده؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*:cry2::cry2::cry2:​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عندي صداع


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي صداع


سلامتك اختي الغالية...

الرب يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *:cry2::cry2::cry2:​*


انت بتضحكي عليي يا بت لأني خفت عليكي؟؟؟

هههههههه...


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوووووووووووطه بربنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*مابقتش فارقة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مش نعسان...


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اليوم حالى متعب جدااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*إحساس بالأختلاف..!*


----------



## Twin (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*أحسن كتير ....*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اليوم حالى متعب جدااا


 ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أحسن كتير ....*​


نشكر الله...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اليوم حالى متعب جدااا


*سلامتك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك اخي العزيز*​


 الارهاب بيتعاطف معنا اليوم...:a63:


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

_*مرررررررررهقه جداااااا ​*_


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوطة ومرتاحة
الحمد لله
كمل يااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسوطة ومرتاحة
> الحمد لله
> كمل يااااااااااااااااااارب​



*امين يا رب تخلى مرموره القمر مبسوطه ومرتاحه على طول *


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب تخلى مرموره القمر مبسوطه ومرتاحه على طول *


 

اهو انتي بقي
ربنا يخليكي يا حبي​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> _*مرررررررررهقه جداااااا ​*_


الرب يسوع معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يسوع معك اختي الغالية...



*ومعاك انت كمان
ربنا يخليك اخى الغالى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الارهاب بيتعاطف معنا اليوم...:a63:


*لان الواحد مش ليه نفس لاي حاجة:smi411:*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مخنوووووووقه


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه كده يا ميرو

صلي يا قمر والخنقه هتروح بأذن ربنا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 أكتوبر 2010)

:090104~384::36_19_5:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

محتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار بجد


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> محتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار بجد


 

ربنا معاك يا جوووووووووووو


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه كده يا ميرو
> 
> صلي يا قمر والخنقه هتروح بأذن ربنا


ميرسي يا روزي يا قمر 
اذكريني في صلاتك


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

صلوات القديسين يكونوا معاكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مخنوووووووقه


الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية...

ليه بس؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> :090104~384::36_19_5:


 ليه بس كده؟؟؟

ربنا معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> محتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار بجد


ربنا يريح بالك حبيبي...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايش ومش عايش*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايش ومش عايش*


 خير حبيبي...

لأ انت عايش معنا والرب يعمل من خلالك...

ثق فانت ابن الرب...

الرب يسوع معك...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> خير حبيبي...
> 
> لأ انت عايش معنا والرب يعمل من خلالك...
> 
> ...



*خير انشاء الله أخي العزيز
والحمد لله ع كل حاجه
ميرسي ليك ع كلامك*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

فرحان قد الدنيا دي كلها...

فرح روحي... اشعر ان الرب معي...

فرح عاطفي... لقاء سيتم مع حبيبتي اليوم...

فرح عملي... تلقيت رسالة بتجديد العقدة لمدة طويلة...

اشكرك يا رب على كل شيء...


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*it is the weekend 
yahoooooooooo
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ساعدني يا يسوع


----------



## happy angel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*يســـــــــــــوع بحبـــــــــــــــك قـــــــــــــــوي 
أحمي شعبــــــــــــــــــك​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لسه في صداع

وااااااااااااء


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *it is the weekend ​*
> *yahoooooooooo*
> 
> *:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: *​


 يا رب دايما مبسوطة اختي ريد روز...


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


 ربنا يكون معك اختي...


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لسه في صداع
> 
> وااااااااااااء


ربنا يكون معك يا روزي...

مالك اختي؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> ساعدني يا يسوع


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعني نفسيتي مستقرة *​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *يعني نفسيتي مستقرة *​


 نشكر الرب...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك يا روزي...
> 
> مالك اختي؟؟؟


 

كان صداع

بس الحمد لله بقيت احسن

ميرسي ليك علي سؤالك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *يعني نفسيتي مستقرة *​


 

يارب دايما يا توين:yaka:


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب منيح !!! ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب منيح !!! ​*


 دايما منيحة باذن الرب يسوع اختي الغالية...


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*غاب القط العب يا فار !! ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *غاب القط العب يا فار !! ​*


هو القط غاب ولا اختفى اختي؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هو القط غاب ولا اختفى اختي؟؟؟



*مش بتفرق نفس الشي :beee:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش بتفرق نفس الشي :beee:​*


 هههههههههههه...

لأ بتفرق...

لما يغيب وضع اضطراري...

اما لما يختفي بيقى قرار شخصي...

لأ تفرق...


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هههههههههههه...
> 
> لأ بتفرق...
> 
> ...



*المهم انه الفار بلش يلعب !! :beee:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *المهم انه الفار بلش يلعب !! :beee:​*


الله انت واثقة ان الفار بيلعب...:dntknw:


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الله انت واثقة ان الفار بيلعب...:dntknw:



*شوفته بعيوني :beee:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *شوفته بعيوني :beee:​*


الحق عليكي...


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الحق عليكي...


*
ليييييييه :dntknw:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووطه


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ليييييييه :dntknw:*​


كان لازم تلعبي معاه للفار...:beee:


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووووطه


يا رب دايما...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> كان لازم تلعبي معاه للفار...:beee:


 

ههههههههههه يا سلام علي الحكم :yaka:


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> كان لازم تلعبي معاه للفار...:beee:



*لا هو الفار شكله غاوي مشاكل :beee:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما...


 

ربنا يخليك

يارب انت كمان


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لا هو الفار شكله غاوي مشاكل :beee:​*


 طب موتيه!!!


----------



## happy angel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووووطه



*يارب دايما مبسوطه حبيبتى *​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> طب موتيه!!!



*حرااااااااااااام هو غالي عليا :smil13:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حرااااااااااااام هو غالي عليا :smil13:​*


الفار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حيرتينا...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب دايما مبسوطه حبيبتى *​


 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا امي

يارب حضرتك كمان


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بطني بتوجعني اوي ):​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني اوي ):​


 سلامة قلبك اختي الغالية...

شوفي دكتور!!!

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*يارب إسندى وقوينى..آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامة قلبك اختي الغالية...
> 
> شوفي دكتور!!!
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...


 

الله يسلمك
ما انا شوفت وهو القاولون اللي مطلع عيني
ميرسي ليك جدا لاهتمامك
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اخلص
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *نفسي اخلص*​


_* ربنا معاك  وتنهى كل شى على خيررر*_
_*وتفرح قريب *_​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية...
> 
> ليه بس؟؟؟


ميرسي يا عزيزي 
علي شعورك الطيب ومحبتك
بليز اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبان او مخنوق  او   فرحان بجد   مش عارف


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تعبان او مخنوق  او   فرحان بجد   مش عارف


ربنا معاك يا جون 
ويريح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا معاك يا جون
> ويريح قلبك


* وانتى كمان يا  ميرو  مرسى ياباشا  لاهتماميك *​


----------



## ponponayah (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبسوط اوى اوى انهاردة​*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مبسوط اوى اوى انهاردة*


*يارب دايما بونى
بس لية بقى هههههههه*:smil4:


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فرحااااااااانه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووووووة  ​*


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مد ايدك يارب تعيت اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كفاية بقييييييييييييييييييييييي*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *نفسي اخلص*​


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تعبان او مخنوق او فرحان بجد مش عارف


ربنا معاك...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مبسوط اوى اوى انهاردة​*


يا رب دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووة  ​*


يا رب كل ايامك حلوة...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> فرحااااااااانه


يا رب يا روزي دايما فرحانة...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب يا روزي دايما فرحانة...


 

ربنا يخليك

يارب انت كمان


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاسس بغربة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حاسه اني مرتاحه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *حاسس بغربة *​


 ربنا يكون معك ويقويك...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاسه اني مرتاحه


يا رب دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية



اجمل احساس...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما...


 

يارب انت كمان يا باشا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*في حاجات عم تصير و مش عاجباني ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *في حاجات عم تصير و مش عاجباني ​*


 ربنا يسر امورك اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااا


----------



## ICE IDG (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*يوم حلو النهاردة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *يوم حلو النهاردة*​


 يا رب كل ايامك فرح حبيبي...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شوية امل حوالى 3% كده 
​


----------



## dark girl _n (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك يارب لانك اديتنى يوم جديد 
وقدرت اروح بيتك واحضر القداس واتناول​


----------



## ICE IDG (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب كل ايامك فرح حبيبي...


 متشكر جدا جدا  يا صحبى 
يارب وانت كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب على كل حال ​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*صدااااااااااااع​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *صدااااااااااااع​​*



*سلامتك حبيبتى :new8:​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك حبيبتى :new8:​*



*مرررررررررسي يا دن دن يا قمر ​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*إن كانت التجارب بتقوى عزمنا , فالله عنا بيرفع ويفرح قلبنا.*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *صدااااااااااااع​​*


 ربنا معك تقبريني...

انتبهي على حالك اختي الغالية...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تماااااااااااام أوى :mus13:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *تماااااااااااام أوى :mus13:*​


باذن الرب يسوع دايما تمام...


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا معك تقبريني...
> 
> انتبهي على حالك اختي الغالية...


*
مرررررررسي كريستيان  ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عند رايى برضه انه 
مفيييييييييييش فايدة
​


----------



## ارووجة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوووطةةة كتيررررررررر ووعدت ربي  اني مش رح ازعل بعد ما حلمي  تحقق
شكراااااا ياربي بحبببببك


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> مبسوووطةةة كتيررررررررر ووعدت ربي اني مش رح ازعل بعد ما حلمي تحقق
> شكراااااا ياربي بحبببببك


 يا رب دايما مبسوطة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاسة بحيرة ازاى اصالحك
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Très triste


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *حاسة بحيرة ازاى اصالحك*​


 ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*اروي ظمأ قلبي .. وشوقي وحبي
    فراحتي ياربي .. وحاجتي اليك
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

:t7::t7::t7::t7::t7::t7:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقانة على واحدة بحبها اووووووووووى
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرهق كتير*


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق كتير*



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويقويك ابنى الحبيب*​




*ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي ياممتي*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

قرفانه


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قرفانه



*قرفانه ليه حبيبتى احكيلى بسرعه*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *قرفانه ليه حبيبتى احكيلى بسرعه*​


متقلقيش يا غاليه 
دي بقت طبيعه الحياه 
اذكريني في صلاتك يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> متقلقيش يا غاليه
> دي بقت طبيعه الحياه
> اذكريني في صلاتك يا هابي


*
ربنا معاكى ويدبر امور  حياتك
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قلقانة على واحدة بحبها اووووووووووى​


 ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق كتير*


ربنا يقويك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قرفانه


 الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل شر اختي الغالية...


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل شر اختي الغالية...


ميرسي يا كرستيان علي الدعوه الجميله


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

امممممممممم
نشكر ربنا فى حاجة  احسن هتحصل


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> امممممممممم
> نشكر ربنا فى حاجة احسن هتحصل


ربنا يكون معك... وباذن الرب يسوع على خير...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*صاحية رايقة أوى :smil12:​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

فيا صداع كبير ها اليوم


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع كبير ها اليوم


 سلامة قلبك تقبرني...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع كبير ها اليوم


 

ليه يا جوجو مالك

الف سلامه عليك


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مو بعرف هيك صحيت من شوية لاقيتة فينى ولحدا هلا بيتملكنى
شكرا الكم كرستيان وروزى على محبتكم الكبيرة​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *صاحية رايقة أوى :smil12:​*


نشكر الرب..


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله تمام


يا رب دايما يا روزي86...


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي يا كرستيان

ربنا يخليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايش لسه*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايش لسه*


 نشكر الرب حبيبي...

المهم انك في خير...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نشكر الرب حبيبي...
> 
> المهم انك في خير...




*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه

ميرسي ليك حبي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم حذف المشاركات الملوثه واقتباساتها فلا مكان لها فى هذا الموضوع ولا فى المنتدى كله
رجاء يا احبائى عدم اقتباس مثل هذه التفاهات والاكتفاء بتنبيهنا فقط لحذفها والتصرف مع واضعها
صلوا لربنا يشفيه وينور عينيه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف المشاركات الملوثه واقتباساتها فلا مكان لها فى هذا الموضوع ولا فى المنتدى كله
> رجاء يا احبائى عدم اقتباس مثل هذه التفاهات والاكتفاء بتنبيهنا فقط لحذفها والتصرف مع واضعها
> صلوا لربنا يشفيه وينور عينيه
> سلام ونعمه​*




*حاضر يا طنط :ranting:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاضر يا طنط :ranting:*​



*هههههه ايه ده هو هيوحشك اوووى كده يا ميكى تحب ارجعهولك :t33:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههه ايه ده هو هيوحشك اوووى كده يا ميكى تحب ارجعهولك :t33:*




*ايون ده حبيبي من ايام الجيزه
دلوقتي ييجي غيره كتير
البلاوي كتيره *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايون ده حبيبي من ايام الجيزه
> دلوقتي ييجي غيره كتير
> البلاوي كتيره *​



*ههههههه على رأيك وهو نفسه اكيد هيرجع بعضويه جديده ويفتن على نفسه كالعاده *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ههههههه على رأيك وهو نفسه اكيد هيرجع بعضويه جديده ويفتن على نفسه كالعاده *




*وانا فاضيله مش ورايا حاجه النهرده
وجهزي نفسك بقي
شكلك هتشتغلي كتير النهرده*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا فاضيله مش ورايا حاجه النهرده
> وجهزي نفسك بقي
> شكلك هتشتغلي كتير النهرده*​



لا*خلاص  بعد كلامك ده هيخاف يقرب من هنا 
احنا ناس جامده اوووى :spor24:
ههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> لا*خلاص  بعد كلامك ده هيخاف يقرب من هنا
> احنا ناس جامده اوووى :spor24:
> ههههههه​*




*كله ببركاتك يا طنط :spor22:*​


----------



## grges monir (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*يوم صعب وحزين*:t7:


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*صدااااااع و تعب و ارهااااااااااق 
يا رب ساعدني ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *يوم صعب وحزين*:t7:


ربنا معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *صدااااااع و تعب و ارهااااااااااق ​*
> 
> *يا رب ساعدني *​


ولو روز ما تقلقينا عليكي...

روحي ارتاحي...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ولو روز ما تقلقينا عليكي...
> 
> روحي ارتاحي...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...


*
تعبانة يا كريستيان
بحاجة الى صلاة تنتشلني من اللي انا فيه  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *تعبانة يا كريستيان*
> 
> *بحاجة الى صلاة تنتشلني من اللي انا فيه *​


ما بعرف شو بدي قلك!!!

شوفي الرب على الصليب هل اوجاعك أكتر؟؟؟

شوفي الرب على الصليب هل معاناتك اكبر؟؟؟

على العموم مع آلامك يا يسوع رح صليلك اذا كان هيدا طلبك...

بس حاولي كمان تتركي النت شوي...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ما بعرف شو بدي قلك!!!
> 
> شوفي الرب على الصليب هل اوجاعك أكتر؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*حمل اوجاعي سيدي و مخلصي حبيبي يسوع 

شكرا ليك يا كريستيان على الصلاة من اجلي 
ربنا يبعد عنك كل شر اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


 نشكر الرب فعلا...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


*
و كفى بها نعمة 
لا نحتاج لاكثر و اعظم من هذه النعمة العظيمة  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي حزينة حتى الموت...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نفسي حزينة حتى الموت...



*نو مش لازم 
شو نسيت انك كنت تقويني قبل شوي :smil13:
​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نو مش لازم *
> *شو نسيت انك كنت تقويني قبل شوي :smil13:*​


يس لازم لأنك السبب...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يس لازم لأنك السبب...



*انا السبب :smil13:
لا كريستيان انا كويسة صدقني 
بس شوية صداع و بيروح  

ولووووو مش مستاهلة 
اقدر خوفك على الاعضاء و لهفتك على الكل 
ربنا يبارك فيك كريستيان و ما يحرمنا منك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *انا السبب :smil13:*
> *لا كريستيان انا كويسة صدقني *
> *بس شوية صداع و بيروح  *​
> *ولووووو مش مستاهلة *
> ...


 مش حزين لأنك مريضة...

حزين لأنك مريضة ومش عم تروحي ترتاحي...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش حزين لأنك مريضة...
> 
> حزين لأنك مريضة ومش عم تروحي ترتاحي...



*غصب عني مش عم ارتاح :smil13:​*


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

زعلان جدا ومعصب من هايدا الافعال


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> زعلان جدا ومعصب من هايدا الافعال


ليه حبيبي...

هدئ اعصابك... الرب يسوع يحبك...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يخليك  اخى كرستيان
بس فى هيك افعال  تعصب 
ربنا موجود


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الله يخليك اخى كرستيان
> بس فى هيك افعال تعصب
> ربنا موجود


 بعرف تقبرني في امور بتخلي الواحد يعصب... هيدي الحياة...

احلى كلمة سمعتها اليوم...

ربنا موجود...

ربنا يكون معك حبيبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلهي صخرتي .. حصني وقوتي
    وكل لهفتي .. في حبك يسوع
    يا فرحتي بك .. فزت بحبك
    وقرب قلبك .. احبك يسوع*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

فرح بالرب يسوع...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه فيا نفس*​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لسه فيا نفس*​


 نشكر ربنا...


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلهى ما أبهاك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتار*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي انااااااااام*​


----------



## Twin (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرهق جداً جداً بشكل غير طبيعي*
*وشكلي هقوم أحاول وأنام*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

زهقااااااانه


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

واخرتها


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلهى ما أعظم غناك فعيشى فى رضاك ولذتى ...
علمنى أفتكرك كل اليوم مش أخر اليوم آمين*


----------



## biscuta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

واخرتها[
واخرررررررررتها فل انشالله يا ميرو يا قمر 
​


----------



## biscuta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا  على كل حال*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يستر 
​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبان ومليت من هايدا الحكى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبان ومليت من هايدا الحكى​


*سلامتك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبان ومليت من هايدا الحكى​



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ملاك الفرح
ويسعد ايامك مثل ما بتسعدينا بمحبتك الكبيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*اعنى يا رب وارشدنى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حساناته.*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتاجة ايد ربنا وتدبيرة*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

كله تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_تمامووووووووز نشكر الرب _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووطة 
​


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحمددلله*


----------



## Nemo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

:mus13::mus13:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مش حاسس بحاجة


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش حاسس بحاجة


 

ههههههههه طيب روح اكشف هههههههه:59:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طيب روح اكشف هههههههه:59:


تؤتؤ 
من  مش حاسس اروح  ااقوله مش حاسس  
هيدينى حقنه   يخلينى احس بيها 
حراااااااام:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤ
> من مش حاسس اروح ااقوله مش حاسس
> هيدينى حقنه يخلينى احس بيها
> 
> حراااااااام:new6::new6::new6:​


 

هو ده المطلوب:mus13: هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هو ده المطلوب:mus13: هههههههههههه


:thnk0001::thnk0001: بقى  كدا
 مستعد للقتال :boxing::boxing:​


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*حبيبي يســـــــــــــوع قويني بيك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اول مرة ادخل هنا واشوف الكل تمام...

هههههههههه...

باذن الرب دايما كويسين ومبسوطين...


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هدوء مؤقت من بعد عواصف كثيرة


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هدوء مؤقت من بعد عواصف كثيرة


نشكر الرب...


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هدوء مؤقت من بعد عواصف كثيرة


_*يااااارب  دايماااااااااااااااااااااااا بخيرررررررررررر*_​


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليلي ياكم يا احبائى فى المسيح
اتمنالكم الخير من كل قلبى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مضايقة شوية​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مضايقة شوية​*


 ربنا يكون معك اختي...


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مضايقة شوية​*


 انشالله انا وانتى لا يا  سندريلا يسوع يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب من كل قلبى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك اختي...



*ميرسى ياكريس ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرتاح شويه*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرتاح شويه*


 يارب دايما يا  كوكووووووووووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انشالله انا وانتى لا يا  سندريلا يسوع يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة ​



*
بعد الشر عنك ياجوو
ميرسى ياجميل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بعد الشر عنك ياجوو*
> 
> *ميرسى ياجميل*​


 عيب عليكى داحنا اخوات
ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب كون معاه و احميه في كل خطوة
هو كان اختياري بس مش قدري للاسف 

ربنا يوفقك ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*إحفظنى مثل حدقة العين وبظل جناحيك إسترنى ...آمين*


----------



## Twin (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*عااااايش *​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *عااااايش *​


نشكر ربنا يا غالي...


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*غلطااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت اختياري ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*متعصبببببببببببة:ranting:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووق​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *متعصبببببببببببة:ranting:*​


ربنا معك اختي الغالية...

ههههههههه...

طولي بالك الله!!!


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووق​


 سلامة قلبك تقبرني...

ربنا يكون معك يا جون...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا معك اختي الغالية...
> 
> ههههههههه...
> 
> طولي بالك الله!!!


مش بعرف يا كريستيان للاسف 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش بعرف يا كريستيان للاسف ​


 انا عارف اختي الغالية لما واحد يفقد اعصابه يبقى بحالة لا يرسى لها...

بس عشان الرب يسوع لازم نهدأ شوية...

ربنا يكون معك ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامة قلبك تقبرني...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك يا جون...


 ومعاك  صليلى


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقة زى كل يوم


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة زى كل يوم


 ليه بس يا تاسوني؟؟؟

ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكررررر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله​


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يستاهل الحمد يالي فوق ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه 
اكيد ​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوط كتير اليوم...

الشكر ليك يا رب...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااارب دايما يا كرستيان


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر لك يارب...*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااارب دايما يا كرستيان


ميرسي...

وانت كمان...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممم

يعني احساسي نص نص هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> يعني احساسي نص نص هههههههههه


طب قوليلي النص اللي كويس...

ههههههههه...


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Do not approach


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> طب قوليلي النص اللي كويس...
> 
> ههههههههه...


 

امممممممممم نوء نوء ههههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااام التمام


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم نوء نوء ههههههههههههههه:smil13:


احساسي هتقوليلي...


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*متدايقة قوووووي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متدايقة قوووووي ​*


 ربنا يقويكي تقبريني... ما بيصير هيك روحي ارتاحي...

الرب يسوع يكون معك...


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متدايقة قوووووي ​*



*ليه بس كده يا قمررر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى *


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *متدايقة قوووووي ​*


 

ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممم

احساسي

جعااااااااااااانه


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> احساسي
> 
> جعااااااااااااانه


 ما تروحي تاكلي...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ما تروحي تاكلي...


 

هههههههههه من الصبح ما اكلتش

هروح بقي لاني تعبت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقققققققققت 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> زهقققققققققت ​


هههههههه...

اقولك ايه؟؟؟

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هههههههه...
> 
> اقولك ايه؟؟؟
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...


ههههههههههه
تعباك من بليل مع احاسيسى معلش بقى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*i trust in you GOD ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *i trust in you god ​*


يا رب دايما ايمانك يزيد ويزيد...

الرب يسوع معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> تعباك من بليل مع احاسيسى معلش بقى ​


 هههههههههههههههه...

طب يا ستي المهم انك فرحانة يا غالية...


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقان اوى النهاردة 
ومش عارف اعمل اية


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> زهقان اوى النهاردة
> ومش عارف اعمل اية


 تلعب كوتشينا؟؟؟


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
ازاى بقى نلعبها هنا
عموما موافقة يلا بينا


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ازاى بقى نلعبها هنا
> عموما موافقة يلا بينا


عفوا اعتذر منك اختي الغالية انا كنت فاكرك شاب...

على العموم ان كنت بهزر معك...

تقبلي مروري...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## mora 2009 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حلوة
---​


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مافيش مشكلة خالص
محصلش اى حاجة تتأسف عليها
كلنا اخوات فى المسيح
وانا بهزر معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبان شويه*


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان شويه*


 ربنا يكون معك يا قلبي...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرهقة*​


----------



## maro sweety (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى الحال


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مرهقة*​


 ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...

روحي ارتاحي ولو...


----------



## just member (1 نوفمبر 2010)

انتظار يقتل...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> انتظار يقتل...


 ربنا يصبرك...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقانه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...
> 
> روحي ارتاحي ولو...


*ويكون معاك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقانه*​


 ربنا يريح بالك يا روكا...

سلام المسيح في قلبك...


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*محتارة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يريح بالك يا روكا...
> 
> سلام المسيح في قلبك...


*ميرسي كريس*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يارب في كل الاحوال


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حاااااااااسه بقلق مسيطر عليا


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلبت وجهك ولوجهك يارب التمس لا تحجب وجهك عنى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااااسه بقلق مسيطر عليا


 خير يا زوزا  باذن يسوع  
صلى ونامى 
وهتعدى   يسوع معاكى ​


----------



## missorang2006 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتيييييييييييييير متدايقة 
​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خير يا زوزا باذن يسوع
> صلى ونامى
> 
> وهتعدى يسوع معاكى ​


 

ميرسي يا جووووووووون

ربنا يخليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااااسه بقلق مسيطر عليا



*صلى يا حبيبتى واطلبى من المسيح يزرع سلامه فى قلبك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *كتيييييييييييييير متدايقة
> ​*



*معقوله برضه تكونى متضايقه بعد ما رجعتلنا بالسلامه يا قمررر
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى  :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا بين ايديك يا رب ​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حزين على شهداء المسيحية بالعراق
تعازينا..​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مطمنه طول منا وياك يا يسوع


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااااسه بقلق مسيطر عليا


ربنا يريح بالك يا روزي...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مالناش غيرك يارب يسوع*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يريح بالك يا روزي...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتاق اليك يا رب...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

احساسي تمام


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*يسوع خدني لعندك 
كم اشتاق لرؤية وجهك 
لا مكان لي في هذا العالم ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يسوع خدني لعندك ​*
> *كم اشتاق لرؤية وجهك *
> 
> *لا مكان لي في هذا العالم *​


 

كلامك مؤثر اوي يا حبيبتي


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنــا*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عااارفه بس اهي ماشيه


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عااارفه بس اهي ماشيه


بس تعرفي تبقي قولي...

ممكن نشاركك احزانك وافراحك...

الرب يسوع معك...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> بس تعرفي تبقي قولي...
> 
> ممكن نشاركك احزانك وافراحك...
> 
> الرب يسوع معك...


 

حااااااااااتر اكيد هقول واصدعكم كمان هههههههههه:new6:


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

منتظرين اذن...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا حاليا لا يوجد


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

فرحان...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> فرحان...


 

ههههههههه وانا روزي:new6::t19:


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه وانا روزي:new6::t19:


يا بت انا حاسس اني فرحان...:t30:

طمني بالك لسه ذاكر اسمي... :a63:


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا بت انا حاسس اني فرحان...:t30:
> 
> طمني بالك لسه ذاكر اسمي... :a63:


 

ههههههه ذاكر عشان تنجح ههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تعليــــــــــق !! ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لا تعليــــــــــق !! ​*


لا تعليق على ماذا؟؟؟

احساس بالذب ام احساس بعدم القدرة على الرد؟؟؟

قوليلي عشان نذكرك في صلاتنا...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لا تعليق على ماذا؟؟؟
> 
> احساس بالذب ام احساس بعدم القدرة على الرد؟؟؟
> 
> قوليلي عشان نذكرك في صلاتنا...



*احساس بعدم القدرة على الرد يا كريستيان 
شكرااا لصلاتك  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *احساس بعدم القدرة على الرد يا كريستيان *
> 
> *شكرااا لصلاتك  *​


طب ليه اختي؟؟؟

يا رب فك عقدة لسان الاخي ريد روز...

بالصلاة ع النبي انت في القسم الاسلامي ما بتسكتيش واشمعنى هنا مش قادرة تقولي احساسك؟؟؟

ههههههه...

اردت فقط ان اراك تبتسمين...

الرب يسوع معك...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> طب ليه اختي؟؟؟
> 
> يا رب فك عقدة لسان الاخي ريد روز...
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه 
الموضوع مش عقدة لسان :act19:
الموضوع انه الموقف اللي قدامي مش قادرة اعبر عنه :bomb:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه *
> *الموضوع مش عقدة لسان :act19:*
> 
> *الموضوع انه الموقف اللي قدامي مش قادرة اعبر عنه :bomb:*​


ههههههههههه...

هو القنبلة يعني ارهابية ام هتنفجري؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههههههه...
> 
> هو القنبلة يعني ارهابية ام هتنفجري؟؟؟



*هههههههه لا هفجر ناس :fun_lol:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههه لا هفجر ناس :fun_lol:​*


ههههههه...

 يا رب ميكونش حد في المنتدى!!!

يا رب دايما مبسوطة...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههه...
> 
> يا رب ميكونش حد في المنتدى!!!
> 
> يا رب دايما مبسوطة...


*
ههههههه 
ممكن :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووووطه


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ههههههه *
> 
> *ممكن :smil15:*​


الموضوع سجل احساس هيبقى حوار بين الاخ christianbible5 والاخت redrose88...

يا سلام على التشتيت...

هقول احساسي...

تعبان...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الموضوع سجل احساس هيبقى حوار بين الاخ christianbible5 والاخت redrose88...
> 
> يا سلام على التشتيت...
> 
> ...


 

الف سلامه عليك يا باشا

مالك


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووطه


 يا رب دايما يا روزي...


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا باشا
> 
> مالك


ولا حاجة بس حابب اتدلع شوية...

ههههه...:smi411:


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ولا حاجة بس حابب اتدلع شوية...
> 
> ههههه...:smi411:


 

هههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:new6:


 عايز *ماما* تيجي هنا وتدلعني...

وتقولي يا روح *ماما*... *ماما *بتحبك...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عايز *ماما* تيجي هنا وتدلعني...
> 
> وتقولي يا روح *ماما*... *ماما *بتحبك...


 

هههههههه وده من ايه بقي

هههههههههههه:boxing::59:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عايز *ماما* تيجي هنا وتدلعني...
> 
> وتقولي يا روح *ماما*... *ماما *بتحبك...



*هههههههههه
ما ينفعش بابا :fun_lol: ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *ما ينفعش بابا :fun_lol: *​


 

ههههههههههههههه :new8::new6:


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *ما ينفعش بابا :fun_lol: *​


لأ اصل انا بحب الماما اوي...:love45:

انتبهو على حالكم والرب يسوع معكم...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*زعلانة*
​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *زعلانة*​


ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مش حابب اترك المنتدى...:11_6_204:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش حابب اترك المنتدى...:11_6_204:



*و هتتركه ليه انشالله :act19:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و هتتركه ليه انشالله :act19:​*


 ومين قال اني هاترك؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ومين قال اني هاترك؟؟؟



*انت :shutup22:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *انت :shutup22:​*


انا قلت مش حابب اترك المنتدى... والسبب لأنني اواجه مشكلة وهذا لا يعني انني قررت...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا قلت مش حابب اترك المنتدى... والسبب لأنني اواجه مشكلة وهذا لا يعني انني قررت...



*طيب على الجهتين ممنوع تقرر او تفكر حتى :act19:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب على الجهتين ممنوع تقرر او تفكر حتى :act19:​*


حاضر يا باشا بس لما كريستيان بيصير مجنون انت ما بتعرفيه منيح...

ميرسي لاهتمامك بس على ما يبدو انا على وشك ان اقرر...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلبى بيبكى:t7:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *قلبى بيبكى:t7:*​


ليه يا غالية...

ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك...

آمين يا رب...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *قلبى بيبكى:t7:*​



*سلامة قلبك يا حبيبتى
ربنا قادر يفرح قلبك ويملاه بسلامه العجيب :new8:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مررررررررهقة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مررررررررهقة*​


 سلامة قلبك يا بوص...

ربنا معك...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام التمام

والامن مستتب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله تمام التمام
> 
> والامن مستتب ههههههههههههههه


يا ريت دايما يبقى الامن مستتب...

هههه...


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

حزينه علي اللي بيحصل


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا ريت دايما يبقى الامن مستتب...
> 
> هههه...


 

هههههههههههه ياريت يا عمناااااااااااااااا:smil15:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي حزينة حتى الموت يا سيدي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> حزينه علي اللي بيحصل


 ربنا معك يا غالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نفسي حزينة حتى الموت يا سيدي ​*


 يا رب انا موت وانت تبقي فرحانة يا ريد روز...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب انا موت وانت تبقي فرحانة يا ريد روز...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بعيد الشر عنك :shutup22:
ما تقول هيك تاني مرة كريستيان 
ربنا يسامحك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *بعيد الشر عنك :shutup22:*
> *ما تقول هيك تاني مرة كريستيان *
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك *​


يا اختي الغالية اتمنى الموت افضل من ان ارى عذاب من هو عزيز عليي...

ما بقدر شوف شخص في المنتدى زعلان او بيتألم...

ولو يا ريت تبقي مبسوطة دايما...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارف حاسس ان الدنيا كلها سوده
مستقبل اسود ودنيا سوده ودوله سوده*


----------



## just member (2 نوفمبر 2010)

فراق بفراق
وهى دمعة وحيدة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف حاسس ان الدنيا كلها سوده
> مستقبل اسود ودنيا سوده ودوله سوده*


*ياساتر يارب *
*روق ياعم الحج:act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فراق بفراق
> وهى دمعة وحيدة...


*ربنا معاك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مريضة خالص ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مريضة خالص ​*


*سلامتك يا قمر*
*شوفتي عشان بقالك فترة مش بتكلميني حصلك ايه:fun_lol:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمر*
> *شوفتي عشان بقالك فترة مش بتكلميني حصلك ايه:fun_lol:*​



*
هههههههههههههههه
طب ارضى عليا بقا :new8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> طب ارضى عليا بقا :new8:​*


*يا طيب القلب وينك ههههههههه*
*ان كان كده ماااااشي خلاص عفونا عنكي:love45:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامة قلبك يا حبيبتى*
> *ربنا قادر يفرح قلبك ويملاه بسلامه العجيب :new8:*


*امين يا رب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا طيب القلب وينك ههههههههه*
> *ان كان كده ماااااشي خلاص عفونا عنكي:love45:*​



*
احمدك يااااااااااااااااارب :love45:​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

قلقانه علي صديق غالي عندي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> احمدك يااااااااااااااااارب :love45:​*


*بتكسف الله بقا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> قلقانه علي صديق غالي عندي


*ربنا يطمنك عليه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقاااااااااااااااااااااانة جدا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتكسف الله بقا:fun_lol:*​




*وانا كومان :new6:​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ليه يا غالية...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك...
> 
> آمين يا رب...


*امين صلى من اجلى*
*اشكر حضرتك *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقاااااااااااااااااااااانة جدا*​



*
من شووووووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانا كومان :new6:​*


*مانا عارفة:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مانا عارفة:smil15:*​




*هضربك يابت :bud::bud:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقة بس برضه هاسكت 
​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*خايفه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مخنوقة بس برضه هاسكت
> ​



*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا بنوتة العدرا ويشيل عنك اى خنقه :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *خايفه​*



*مفيش خوف طول ما انتى ماسكه ايد ربنا  يا بونى
صلى وقوليله يا رب قود انت المركب ولتكن مشيئتك
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :love45:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك يا بنوتة العدرا ويشيل عنك اى خنقه :love45:*


ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى 
صلواتك يا دونتى 
بدل ما اتصل اخضك الساعة 5 كده واقولك قومى صليلى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى
> صلواتك يا دونتى
> بدل ما اتصل اخضك الساعة 5 كده واقولك قومى صليلى
> ​



*يعنى اعتبر ده تهديد :boxing: هههههه
يا حبيبتى انا احب اسمع صوتك اى وقت :love45:
صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاكى يا غاليه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2010)

oh,my LORD


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_فرحان بس  تقريبا مش هتكلم _​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _فرحان بس تقريبا مش هتكلم _​


*يا رب دايما فرحان ومبسوط*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يااااارب يا مانا  وانتى كمان


----------



## ponponayah (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش خوف طول ما انتى ماسكه ايد ربنا  يا بونى
> صلى وقوليله يا رب قود انت المركب ولتكن مشيئتك
> ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :love45:*




*ميرسى بجد يا دونا
وامين صليلى كتير
ميرسى خاااااالص يا حبيبتى :love45:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا بخير *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مخنوقة بس برضه هاسكت ​


 

ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _فرحان بس تقريبا مش هتكلم _​


 

يااااارب دايما يا جووووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *نشكر ربنا بخير *​


 

يارب دايما يا كوكووووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرح بربى يســـــــــــــــوع*.*..إلهى ما أبهاك ما أعظم غناك* :ray::


----------



## happy angel (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


 

ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## ICE IDG (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حزينة جدا علشان قريب مش هلقاك تانى


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> حزينة جدا علشان قريب مش هلقاك تانى


 

ربنا يبعد عنك اي حزن


----------



## ICE IDG (3 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرة جدا
امين يارب الوقت دة يعدى على خير


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> متشكرة جدا
> امين يارب الوقت دة يعدى على خير


 

ان شاء الله يا قمر يعدي علي خير

بس صلي وربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## seret (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تعب وملل ولهفة والم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*خوف وقلق *


----------



## Alexander.t (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا
تليفونى  بااااااظ ههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسم جديد :ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اسم جديد :ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


هههههههههههههه
عسل بكل الاسماء يا سكرة
​


----------



## just member (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حالى متعب جدااااا...


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> عسل بكل الاسماء يا سكرة
> ​


*
مررررررررررررسي يا قمر 
انتي السكرة :new8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالى متعب جدااااا...


 

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجوووووووو


----------



## just member (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الله بيسلم قلبك يا روزى


----------



## Twin (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبان جداً .... وشكلي محسود *
*كل يوم مرضي بيذيد عليا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*JESUS coming soon*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*كويسة*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان جداً .... وشكلي محسود *​
> 
> *كل يوم مرضي بيذيد عليا*​


 

الف سلامه عليك يا توين


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبان 
 نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان جداً .... وشكلي محسود *​
> 
> *كل يوم مرضي بيذيد عليا*​


 الف سلامة عليك يا امير
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويقويك​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تعبان
> 
> 
> نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


 ربنا  معاك يا كوكو  واللى جاى احسن مش اوحش
يسوع يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يستر ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعنى يا الهى​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا الهى​*


 

ربنا يعينك يا قمر


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا الهى​*


 ربنا معاكى ويقويكى  يا دوناااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعينك يا قمر



*ميرررسى يا غاليه
ويكون معاكى انتى كمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا معاكى ويقويكى  يا دوناااااااااااا



*ميرررسى يا جون
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## totty (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اعرف يارب كده صح ولا غلط

من فضلك عرفني*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حااااااااسه اني مطمنه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*حيرانة شوية*

*وطالبة تدخل ربنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *حيرانة شوية*
> 
> *وطالبة تدخل ربنا*​



*ربنا يبدد حيرتك ويلمس حياتك يا حبيبتى *


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

seret قال:


> تعب وملل ولهفة والم


 الرب يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> نشكر ربنا
> تليفونى بااااااظ ههههههه


بكرا بابا نويل يجيب غيره...

ههههههه...

الرب يسوع معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خوف وقلق *


الرب يريح بالك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *اسم جديد :ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


مبروك...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *تعبان جداً .... وشكلي محسود *​
> 
> 
> *كل يوم مرضي بيذيد عليا*​


الرب يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تعبان
> 
> 
> نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


الرب يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *كويسة*​


نشكر الرب...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا الهى​*


الرب يسوع يكون معك في كل لحظة اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> حااااااااسه اني مطمنه


يا رب دايما بالك مرتاح يا روزي...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *حيرانة شوية*​
> 
> *وطالبة تدخل ربنا*​


الرب يريح بالك ويكون معك...


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووووطه


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووطه


 يا رب دايما يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما يا روزي...


 

ميرسي يا جووووووووووو

يارب انت كمان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرتاحة نشكر ربنا*
​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *مرتاحة نشكر ربنا*​


 

ياااارب دايما يا روحي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااارب دايما يا روحي


تسلميلى يا حبيبة قلبى :t4:
​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *مرتاحة نشكر ربنا*​


خبرية حلوة... انشالله دايما...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> خبرية حلوة... انشالله دايما...


شكراااااااااا يا كريستيان 
ربنا يخليك ويفرحك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*فل 30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *فل 30:*​


يا رب دايما يا مرمر...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما يا مرمر...



*ده عشان ببقى موجودة معاكو بس يا كريستيان 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب ...*


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام التمام


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شويه ارهاق 
نشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بونوووووووو*​


----------



## just member (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع



*ده بس علشان انت انسان حساس بالزياده يا جوجو
متفكرش كتير *


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع


 

متقولش كده يا جوجو

انت دايما موجود ومنور المنتدي بطيبة قلبك الجميلة زيك


----------



## happy angel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعنى يا رب*​


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع


* تصور انا حاسس بكده برده وتجاه الاحباء خاصة*
*ربنا يتمجد*

*انا بقي قي مرحلة انهيار جسدي*
*وبكتب بصعوبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> * تصور انا حاسس بكده برده وتجاه الاحباء خاصة*
> *ربنا يتمجد*
> 
> *انا بقي قي مرحلة انهيار جسدي*
> *وبكتب بصعوبة*​


*سلامتك اخي توين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع


*مين اللي بيقول كده*
*انا اقطعه تقطيييييييع:smil8:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا على   كل حال ​


----------



## ponponayah (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا فرحان جدااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله تمام التمام


 يا رب دايما يا روزي...


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور بالتقصير تجاة الجميع


 انت منورنا يا باشا... وجودك معنا بيكفي,,,


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شويه ارهاق ​
> 
> 
> 
> نشكر ربنا ​


سلامة قلبك والرب يسوع معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *اعنى يا رب*​


ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *انا فرحان جدااااااااااااااا​*


يا رب دايما...


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

احساسي عادي


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا احساس غريب اكتير
لكنى فى محاولات يائسة


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا احساس غريب اكتير
> لكنى فى محاولات يائسة


 

ربنا معاك يا جوجوووووووووو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انا سعيد لاانى مسيحى


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي صداع رهيب


----------



## grges monir (5 نوفمبر 2010)

سلامتك روزى


----------



## grges monir (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اخساس  مؤلم جدا انك تشوف اعز خاجة عندك بضيع من ايديك
بس  الاصعب انةمش يكون عارف الحكاية دى ههههههه


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

احساس بالبقاء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا مبالاة
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي صداع رهيب


 سلامة قلبك يا روزي...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلووووة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كسول...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوطه خالص نشكر ربنا ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه خالص نشكر ربنا ​*


 نشكر الرب يا غالية...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه خالص نشكر ربنا ​*


الله عليك يا دميييييييييييل
يارب دايما
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

خوووووووووووووووووف


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلبى مشتاق إليك يا إلهى يسوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*" عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى …تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى " مز 19:94*


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا مبسوط  بوقت قصير فات
لكنة مميز


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نشكر الرب يا غالية...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...



*ميرررسى لمحبتك واهتمامك اخى الغالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> الله عليك يا دميييييييييييل
> يارب دايما
> ​



*ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى
يا رب انتى كمان تكون على طول مبسوطه وفرحانه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> خوووووووووووووووووف



*ربنا يطمن قلبك يا حبيبتى ويزرع فيه سلامه العجيب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هلا مبسوط  بوقت قصير فات
> لكنة مميز



*ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك دايما يا جوجو *


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكي النا يارب يا ست الكل انتى ويباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش مرتاح*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تومااااااااام 
نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا يخليكي النا يارب يا ست الكل انتى ويباركك ويسعد كل ايامك



*ميرررسى يا جوجو ربنا يخليك ويباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش مرتاح*



*لييييييه بس يا ميكى 
ده حتى الاهلى غلب امبارح ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> كله تومااااااااام
> نشكر ربنا
> ​



*يستحق كل  الشكر
ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان يا بنوتة العدرا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Twin (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعني ... متضايق أه وقرفان جداً *
*بس عادي ده الطبيعي *

*وعلي رأي الأفركانس ..... *
*No news*
*nooo *
*good news*​


----------



## ponponayah (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *يعني ... متضايق أه وقرفان جداً *
> *بس عادي ده الطبيعي *
> 
> *وعلي رأي الأفركانس ..... *
> ...



*اوقات بندمن احساسنا 
حاول انت تفرح نفسك واكسر الروتين كل يوم باى شىء جديد
وربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *فرحان​*



*يا رب يا رب يا رب
دايما يا بونبونايتى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ponponayah (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب يا رب يا رب
> دايما يا بونبونايتى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Open:*




*ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى
happy valentine day  :love45:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى
> happy valentine day  :love45:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لييييييه بس يا ميكى
> ده حتى الاهلى غلب امبارح ههههه*




*ههههههههههه
رايقه يا دونا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> رايقه يا دونا*​



*هو كده يا ميكى طول ما الاهلى بيكسب تلاقينى رايقه هههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو كده يا ميكى طول ما الاهلى بيكسب تلاقينى رايقه هههههههه*




*يارب دايما يكسب عشان تبقي دايما رايقه
بس مش تروقي عليا انا :11azy:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما يكسب عشان تبقي دايما رايقه
> بس مش تروقي عليا انا :11azy:*​



*اخس عليك يا ميكى  هو انا جيت ناحيتك :closedeye*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخس عليك يا ميكى  هو انا جيت ناحيتك :closedeye*




*انتي ملاك يا ريا :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي ملاك يا ريا :t30:​*



*شووووف الظلم بقى:smil8:
ع فكره انا سكينه مش ريا هههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شووووف الظلم بقى:smil8:
> ع فكره انا سكينه مش ريا هههههههه​*




*صحيح ظلمتك 
ريا وسكينه ارحم منك :t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صحيح ظلمتك
> ريا وسكينه ارحم منك :t30:*​



*كلامك مظبوط
حتى تحب تشوف :99:
ههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كلامك مظبوط
> حتى تحب تشوف :99:
> ههههههه​*




*وعلي ايه يا سكينه
الطيب احسن
انا مش قدك ولا مفتري زيك
يالا تصبحي ع خير
هنام دلوقتي عشان تعبان شويه
ربنا معاكي ويحميكي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانت من اهله يا ميكى
سلامتك وربنا معاك ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Concern​


----------



## ponponayah (6 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


>





*يا جاااااااااااااامد انت :36_1_11:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ده تصميم حبيبة قلبى بسم الصليب هديه رقيقه منها *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة اناااااااااااااااااااااام 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش عارفة اناااااااااااااااااااااام ​


*لية يا حببتتى بس*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *لية يا حببتتى بس*​


مش عارفة يا مانتى 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rana20 قال:


> انا بدي تساعدوني



فأيه يا اختنا خير؟ ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

واضح ان مفيش فايدة رغم انى قلتلك ممنوع وضع المعلومات الشخصية 
اليوم انهارده غريب 
​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بنت ام النور صدقيني غمضي عنيكي وقولي ابانا الدي في السموات بقوة هتنامي ملايكة سيدي يسوع المسيح تحرس بناتنا كلهم*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *بنت ام النور صدقيني غمضي عنيكي وقولي ابانا الدي في السموات بقوة هتنامي ملايكة سيدي يسوع المسيح تحرس بناتنا كلهم*
> ​


اميــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى ليك ياجوارجيوس 
صليلى 
​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*يابنت امي انا غير مسنحق لكن صدقيني لو فكرتي في اي حد ساعدتيه يخرج من محنة وشكرك حترتاحي وتحسي انك لازم تنامي عشان فيه اخوات كتير محتاجينلك قوي تصبحي علي خير*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+جوارجيوس+ قال:


> *يابنت امي انا غير مسنحق لكن صدقيني لو فكرتي في اي حد ساعدتيه يخرج من محنة وشكرك حترتاحي وتحسي انك لازم تنامي عشان فيه اخوات كتير محتاجينلك قوي تصبحي علي خير*
> ​


وانت من اهله 
وميرسى لذوقك
ربنا يرعاك
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش عارفة يا مانتى ​


* معلش يا قلب مانا *
*هتنامى وهتبقى زى الفل*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووووطه اوي


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا جوعان هلا
وهايدا قليل ما بتحصل معى


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكتشفت انني اعشق المنتدى كثيرااااا 
ربنا يديمك سبب بركة ايها المنتدى الغالي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> انا جوعان هلا
> وهايدا قليل ما بتحصل معى


 

ههههههههه الف هنا يا جوجو

بس ممكن حته هههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اكتشفت انني اعشق المنتدى كثيرااااا ​*
> 
> *ربنا يديمك سبب بركة ايها المنتدى الغالي *​


 

ربنا يفرحك يا حبي دايما

وجودك بيسعدنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اليوم من الصبح بدأ لذيذ 
ياااااااارب يفضل كده 
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يفرحك يا حبي دايما
> 
> وجودك بيسعدنا


*
ربنا يخليكي يا روزي 
صدقيني المنتدى باعضاءه الحلوووووين متلك :new8:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال *​


 

يارب دايما يا كوكو


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى برحمتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي يا هابي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بدأت أرتاح*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بدأت أرتاح*


 

ربنا يريحك يا ميكي ههههههههه

قصدي يريح قلبك 

اوعي تفهمني صح هههههههههه


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شعور سيئ
بدى اليوم يمر بسلام


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شعور سيئ
> بدى اليوم يمر بسلام


 اتكل على الرب حبيبي...

ربنا معك...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يريحك يا ميكي ههههههههه
> 
> قصدي يريح قلبك
> 
> اوعي تفهمني صح هههههههههه




*انا عارف نيتك من غير ماتقولي حاجه يختي
نيتك بيضه طبعا
ملاك من يومك بقي بس ملاك اوزعه :gy0000:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

حزين جدا جدا...

ليه يا رب!!!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

معرفش ليه اتخنقت اوى
​


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان. الى متى تحجب وجهك عني.*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مرتاحة الي حد ما​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب يسوع إفتقدك أولادك بمراحمك وبسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل...آمين*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_زهقان مخنوق  مضايق اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عنيا وجعانى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> معرفش ليه اتخنقت اوى​


ربنا معك يا غالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان. الى متى تحجب وجهك عني.*​


الرب دايما معك اختي...

ثقي فالرب لا ينسى ابناؤه...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مرتاحة الي حد ما​


نشكر الرب...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _زهقان مخنوق مضايق اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى _​


الرب يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عنيا وجعانى ​


سلامتك يا غالي ربنا معاك...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عنيا وجعانى ​


 

الف سلامه علي ودانك يا كيرو

يوه قصدي علي عنيك هههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا

مبسوووطه

قصدي روزي هههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنا
> 
> مبسوووطه
> 
> قصدي روزي هههههههه


يا رب دايما...

ازي عينك النهاردة؟؟؟

شكلها بتوجعك!!!

الف سلامه علي ودانك يا كيرو:dntknw:

يمكن مش بتشوفي خالص كمان...:beee:

ارخمنا يا رب...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما...
> 
> ازي عينك النهاردة؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه لالالالا عنيا تمام يا جوووووووو

شكلي هعض حد يارب صبرني هههههههه:ranting:


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هو فى اية مين الى عنيه وجعاه انا اخد بالى انه كوكو فى الاول وبعدين روزى دخلت فى الموضوع هو اية الى بيحصل حد يفهمنى


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

انا عيني كمان وجعاني يا شادي بقالها كام يوم

يعني لو لقتوني مش بدخل يبقي اتعميت هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا على البركة وهجبلك النضارة السودة من عندى هدية وكمان غاليا ب 7ونص 
يلا عشان تعرفى غلاوتك عندنا ​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انا عيني كمان وجعاني يا شادي بقالها كام يوم
> 
> يعني لو لقتوني مش بدخل يبقي اتعميت هههههههههههه


سلامة قلبك انا ولا انت يا بت...

يا رب احفظ بنتك المريضة...


----------



## maro sweety (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى الحال


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> ماشى الحال


يا رب دايما...


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا الرب يسوع فى قلبى دايما*


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامة قلبك انا ولا انت يا بت...
> 
> يا رب احفظ بنتك المريضة...


 

يارب يا جو وانت كمان يحفظك من اي تعب يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك يا غالي ربنا معاك...


 
الله يسلمك 
ومعاك يارب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه علي ودانك يا كيرو
> 
> يوه قصدي علي عنيك هههههههههههه:flowers:


 
ههههههههههههه
الله يسلمك يا حجه روزى :t33:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنا
> 
> مبسوووطه
> 
> قصدي روزي هههههههه


 
يارب ديما​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *نشكر ربنا الرب يسوع فى قلبى دايما*


 لم اعلق يوما على احساسك...

لكنني احب كلامك... من القلب... ربنا يباركك...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> الله يسلمك يا حجه روزى :t33:​


 

هههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:yaka:


 
ههههههههههه :new4:​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

احساسي عايزه اعض حد ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هدوء نسبى 
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كله كويس


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احساسي عايزه اعض حد ههههههههههه


ههههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هدوء نسبى ​


يا رب دايما الهدوء يعم حياتك...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههه...


 

هههههههههه يع يع :ranting:


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله كويس


يا رب دايما كويسة يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب انت كمان يا جووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احساسي عايزه اعض حد ههههههههههه


 
ياترا مين !!! :blush2:​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

كتير كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووق انا   بجد


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*عم يشتاق لغيري و يحكي مع غيري 
معقول نسيت ؟؟​*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *عم يشتاق لغيري و يحكي مع غيري ​*
> 
> *معقول نسيت ؟؟*​


 ليه زعلانة اختي الغالية؟؟؟

ربنا يفرح قلبك...

شو اخبار الجامعة؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يستر*


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كله بخيررررررررررر


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر المسيح *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوطه ​*


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه ​*


يارب دااااايما


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> يارب دااااايما



*ميرررسى يا جوجو ويا رب انت كمان تكون مبسوط*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقة جداا


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ماااااااشي الحال


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة جداا



*ليه بس كده يا حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة جداا


امال فين الامل  والكلام  دا؟؟؟؟؟
انا كمان  زيك  ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه ​*



*يارب دايما يا دندن
وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة جداا



*اول مره اشوفك مخنوقه
يالا اهو تغيير
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوينا*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سكوت...
مالى نفس للحكى​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووق انا بجد


 الرب يكون معك حبيبي ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يستر*


آمين يا رب...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله بخيررررررررررر


يا رب دايما...

عن جد روزي بحب دايما اقرأ تعليقك هنا لأنك دايما بتقولي نشكر الرب مع العلم احيانا بتكوني مش مرتاحة...

الرب يكون معك دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *نشكر المسيح *​


 على كل شيء والرب يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة جداا


 ليه يا تاسوني...

ربنا يكون معك يا غالية ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه ​*


يا رب دايما...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماااااااشي الحال


نشكر الرب...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> سكوت...​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الرب يكون معك حبيبي في كل وقت...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

متعصبة :t26:
​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متعصبة :t26:​


 يا ربي ليه بقا...

ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بكرهكككككككككك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *بكرهكككككككككك ​*


 ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...

احبو اعدائكم وباركو لا عنيكم...

الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل كره وشر...

آمين يا رب...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...
> 
> احبو اعدائكم وباركو لا عنيكم...
> 
> ...



*اكره افعاله و تصرفاته ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اكره افعاله و تصرفاته ​*


اذا هيك معلش ربنا يهديه...

ما تزعليش الرب يكون معك حتى تكوني دايما فرحانة...


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانه وقرفانه ومدايقه


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> تعبانه وقرفانه ومدايقه


 مالك اختي الغالية؟؟؟

ربنا يكون معك...

تعرفي اللي يشوف الصورة الرمزية بتاعتك يقول البنت فرحانة دايما مع يسوع...

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية...


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> تعبانه وقرفانه ومدايقه


 اممممممممممممممممم
_اينعم انا كنت  كدا _
_بس   هاجى اغلس عليكى شويه فى البروفيل ممكن يا  ميرووووووو_
_فكى  الدنيا مش  تستاهل  لحظة  حزن واحدة _
_ربنا معاكى_​


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مالك اختي الغالية؟؟؟
> 
> ربنا يكون معك...
> 
> ...


ميررررررسي ليك يا عزيزي
وهو في حد ميكنش فرحان مع يسوع ؟
بس بالنسبالي بتعبر عن الرجاء اكتر 
ميرسي علي دعوتك الجميله



jesuslovejohn قال:


> اممممممممممممممممم
> _اينعم انا كنت  كدا _
> _بس   هاجى اغلس عليكى شويه فى البروفيل ممكن يا  ميرووووووو_
> _فكى  الدنيا مش  تستاهل  لحظة  حزن واحدة _
> _ربنا معاكى_​


اهلا بيك يا جوون
سعد زغلول قالك ايه
مفيش فايده


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وفى واحد تانى  مش  عايز افتكر اسمه  قال   
لا   حياه مع اليائس ولا   حياه  مع اليائس
ههههههههههههههههه
ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

:2::flowers::2:​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة جداا



ليه؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني ننكدب عمو زغلول عشان نصدق الراجل اللي مش عايز تفتكر اسمه


----------



## عيسي محمد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرتاح ولله الحمد*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مهما الاتنين  ماتو الله يرحمهم اسمعى منى  مفيش حد يستاهل


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما يا دندن
> وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
> *​
> 
> * ميرررسى يا ميكى ربنا يخليك ويرعاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما...



*ربنا يعوضك تعبك واهتمامك بكل اخواتك بالخير*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بخيرررررررر بس مقلقة شوية من حاجات كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *بخيرررررررر بس مقلقة شوية من حاجات كتير*​




ربنا معاكي يا قمر ويرشدك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليكى يا روزى ليا وليكى يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مش كويسة
​


----------



## Twin (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش كويس .... بس بعافر*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

قرفان


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش كويسة
> ​




ليه يا حبيبتي

مالك


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش كويس .... بس بعافر*​




ربنا يقويك يا توين


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> قرفان




ما انت كنت كويس الصبح يابني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا حبيبتي
> 
> مالك


عادى يا حبى ماهو مينفعش الواحد يفضل رايق :smil13:
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عادى يا حبى ماهو مينفعش الواحد يفضل رايق :smil13:
> ​




ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر

ويفرح قلبك


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لسه صاحى من نص ساعة من النوم يا روزى وماعرفتش انام الا على الساعة 4 
وكل شوية الموبايل يرن يقرفنى 
لحد ما زهقت 
يلا شوية وهفوق​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لسه صاحى من نص ساعة من النوم يا روزى وماعرفتش انام الا على الساعة 4
> وكل شوية الموبايل يرن يقرفنى
> لحد ما زهقت
> يلا شوية وهفوق​




معلش يا شادي كنت اقفله عشان محدش يزعجك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زحلان انا


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا ماينفعش مش بحبه اقفله عشان لو حاجة حصلت او حد كان محتجنى ضرورى قلبى طيب اعمل اية​


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


يارب دايما


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يارب دايما



*ربنا يخليك ليا حبيتى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


* يارب دايما بخير يا مامتى*​


----------



## Alcrusader (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ساعدنا يا يسوع، وكوني معنا يا عدرا


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> ساعدنا يا يسوع، وكوني معنا يا عدرا


 امين يا رب 
يسوع معاكم وبركة  صلاه ام النور  ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنووووووقة اوى 
ارحمنى يارب
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة انام ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مخنووووووقة اوى ​
> ارحمنى يارب​


 ليه كدا  ربنا يفرح قلبيك ويريحيك
وتبقى  مبسوطة 
شكليك اتحسدتى  تعالى اعمليك عروسة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه كدا  ربنا يفرح قلبيك ويريحيك
> وتبقى  مبسوطة
> شكليك اتحسدتى  تعالى اعمليك عروسة


نشكر ربنا ياجونا 
هتحسد على ايييييييه بس :dntknw:
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (8 نوفمبر 2010)

قرفان ومسافر


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مبسوط ​


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*بخير نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط ​


 

ليه بس يا كوكو

ربنا معاك


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> قرفان ومسافر


 

ربنا معاك يا شادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا معاك


 
نفسى اشوف حد عزيز اوى على قلبى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

احساس بالمعاناة فى عمل كل شيئ


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة شوية
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> احساس بالمعاناة فى عمل كل شيئ



*ربنا يمسك بيمينك يا جوجو ويقودك فى كل خطواتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة شوية
> ​



*الف سلامه عليكى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى :94:*


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ازمة و اتمنى تمر على خير 
يا رب كن معي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تعب بسيط


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعب بسيط



*الف سلامه عليكى ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> احساس بالمعاناة فى عمل كل شيئ



*ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويقويك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة شوية
> ​



*الف سلامه عليكى ياقمر*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زحلان انا


 الرب يفرح قلبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> ساعدنا يا يسوع، وكوني معنا يا عدرا


الرب يسوع يكون معك ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


آمين يا رب...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مخنووووووقة اوى ​
> ارحمنى يارب​


يا ربي انا...

من مبارح كده...

الرب يكون معك في كل لحظة ويفرح قلبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة انام ​


 وانا كمان...

الرب معك يريح بالك عشان تنامي...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش مبسوط ​


ربنا يفرح قلبك...

ليه كده؟؟؟:smi420:


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> قرفان ومسافر


ربنا يكون معك في غربتك حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *بخير نشكر ربنا على كل حال*​


نشكر الرب...

يا رب دايما بخير...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنااااااااا


آمين يا رب...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> احساس بالمعاناة فى عمل كل شيئ


ربنا يكون معك في كل لحظة حبيبي...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة شوية​


الرب يبارك عمرك وترتاحي اختي من همومك...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ازمة و اتمنى تمر على خير ​*
> 
> *يا رب كن معي *​


خير يا رب اختي لها علاقة بصحتك؟؟؟

ربنا يكون معك وتمر الازمة على خير...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعب بسيط


تقبريني يا روزي يا ريت انا ولا انت...

ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *لا ازاى *
> *ودى تيجى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة*
> *شكرا ليكى  ولطلة بسمتك الجميلة علينا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



الرب يباكك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يا رب​*


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا لا مبالاة


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> تقبريني يا روزي يا ريت انا ولا انت...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


 

ربنا يخليك يا جووووووووووو

اطمن ده مجرد ارهاق من ضغط الشغل


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جووووووووووو
> 
> اطمن ده مجرد ارهاق من ضغط الشغل



*ربنا يقويكى يا حبيبتى :94:*


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يقويكى يا حبيبتى :94:*


 

ميرسي يا دونا

ويقويكي يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال أنا مليش غيرك يارب.*


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مررررررررتاحه كتير عن الاول


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:30:30:30::new6::new6:​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة اوي نفسيا وجسديا​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا مرموره


----------



## missorang2006 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
مش قادرة انام!​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي نفسيا وجسديا​


_ ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبيك :94::94:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك...
> 
> ليه كده؟؟؟:smi420:


نفسى اشوف حد عزيز اوى على قلبى
بقالى كتير اوى مش شوفته :closedeye​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> مش قادرة انام!​*




ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*يسوع حبيبي نصيبي الرحيم
و سور حياتي و باب النعيم 
         ​*


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب اعنى وقوينى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *يسوع حبيبي نصيبي الرحيم​*
> *و سور حياتي و باب النعيم *
> 
> *         *​


 

كلامك جميل اوي يا عسوله


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

max mike قال:


> *نشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


 

يارب دايما بخير يا ميكي


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب اعنى وقوينى ​*


 

يارب يقويكي يا حبيبتي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Another sleepless Night
:ab5::ab5:
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقد حبيبى ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

احساس بالارهاق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي نفسيا وجسديا​


 ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​*
> 
> *مش قادرة انام!*​


 ربنا يكون معك ويشفيكي من الصداع...


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *another sleepless night*​
> *:ab5::ab5:*​


ماتزعليش الرب يبارك عمرك...

ههههههههه...

طب على مين الاحتجاج؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس بالارهاق


 تفبريني يا روزي روحي ارتاحي...


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شيء غريب...


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى بتغنيلك يا حبيبى والهى يا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## just member (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اممم
مش عارف


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اممم
> مش عارف


 

ههههههههههه زيك يا جوجو :t9:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ماتزعليش الرب يبارك عمرك...
> 
> ههههههههه...
> 
> طب على مين الاحتجاج؟؟؟


ههههههههههههههههه
على الارق :99:
​


----------



## just member (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا يا روزى كيفك انت


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هلا يا روزى كيفك انت


 

انا تمام يا جوجو

يارب انت كمان تكون بخير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسة انى مش قادرة اعمل حاجة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه​


كله يتدبر ياحبى 
بلاااااااش زعل 
​


----------



## twety (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرررررررجه قريب
افرحوا بقى
ايه الكآبه اللى انتوا فيها دىىىىى
*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 نوفمبر 2010)

انا احساسى دلوقتى خايفه من الامتحانات الى جايه وكرهت الغربه وحاسه بالوحده مشاعر ملخبطه خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ارهاق شديد من عدم الراحه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك قوووووووووووى يارب يسوع يا أبويــــــا وإلهى*


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هو قلبى مفتوح لية كدة لية ؟؟
اكيد عشان صديق حقيقى بمعنى الكلمة...


----------



## ICE IDG (10 نوفمبر 2010)

احساس كبير بالذنب


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*أحساس بالعجز *​


----------



## just member (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا تعب
لكن اكيد ربنا موجود


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنت عجيب يارب يسوع ...وأنا بحبك يا إلهى لانك عجيب فى كل شئ.
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا تعب
> لكن اكيد ربنا موجود



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ابنى الحبيب*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​



:smi420: مش تزعلى .مفيش حاجة تستاهل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وجع قلب 
​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> وجع قلب
> ​



*ربنا يبعد عنك وجع القلب ياقمر*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألم ووجع وتعب وخوووووووف​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ألم ووجع وتعب وخوووووووف​*


*ربنا يبعد عنك الالم والتعب *
*ويطمن قلبك يا قمر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> وجع قلب ​


*ربنا يبعد عنك وجع القلب *
*ويفرح قلبك يا غالية*​


----------



## ponponayah (10 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ربنا يبعد عنك الالم والتعب *
> *ويطمن قلبك يا قمر*​




*آمين
ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ربنا يبعد عنك وجع القلب *
> *ويفرح قلبك يا غالية*​


ميرسى يا مانتى 
​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> وجع قلب
> ​


سلامه قلبك يا حبيبي
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك


ponponayah قال:


> *ألم ووجع وتعب وخوووووووف​*


ربنا معاكي يا بوني 
ويفرح قلبك ويدبر امورك


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا بوني
> ويفرح قلبك ويدبر امورك




_*ميرسى يا حبيبتى
امين
ربنا يخليكى ياميرو*_​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا تعب
> لكن اكيد ربنا موجود


 

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> وجع قلب ​


 

سلامتك يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا بخير ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلق وخوف*


----------



## جارجيوس (11 نوفمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *فرررررررجه قريب
> افرحوا بقى
> ايه الكآبه اللى انتوا فيها دىىىىى
> *



بالفعل يا تويتي 

نفسي ادخل هون اشوف واحد كاتب انه فرحان او حاسس بسعاده

ربنا يكون مع الجميع و يفرح قلوبهم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقانه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (11 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلقانه​*



سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 30: 24
 احبب نفسك وفرج عن قلبك وانف الحزن عنك بعيدا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلقانه​*


_ ربنا معاكى يا  دوناااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع خاااااالص*


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوط ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة ومتضايقة 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلقانه​*


ربنا يكون معك يا دونا...


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة ومتضايقة ​


ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مطمنه ومرتاحه


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مطمنه ومرتاحه


يا رب دايما يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا جو

يارب انت كمان يا باشا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


ميرسى خالص يا كريستيان ومعاك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا بخير ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن اكون ابتديت حياة جديدة 
يا رب كملها معي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ممكن اكون ابتديت حياة جديدة ​*
> 
> *يا رب كملها معي *​


 الرب ينور دربك اختي ويجعل حياتك افضل مما هي عليه...

ثقي الرب معك... الرب يكملها معك فانت تستحقين الافضل...


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الرب ينور دربك اختي ويجعل حياتك افضل مما هي عليه...
> 
> ثقي الرب معك... الرب يكملها معك فانت تستحقين الافضل...



*مرررسي كريستيان 
احيانا في حاجات بتخلي الواحد مغمض عن الحاجات الاحلى و اللي ممكن تسعده 
يا رب خير  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مرررسي كريستيان *
> *احيانا في حاجات بتخلي الواحد مغمض عن الحاجات الاحلى و اللي ممكن تسعده *
> 
> *يا رب خير  *​


الرب يفتح عيونك دايما للاحلى اختي الغالية...

كوني متأكدة ان الرب يدبر الافضل لك...

ثقي ان الرب يحبك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

دلوقتى متضايق  ​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> دلوقتى متضايق ​


ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


 

ربنا يخليك ومعك​


----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا نزاع فكري
ولم اتوصل لاي حلول


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*من أجلى ألجمت البحر...أشكرك يا خالق الكون*


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب اسندنى 
يارب قوى ضعفى*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب اسندنى
> يارب قوى ضعفى*​


ربنا معاكي يا غاليه 
ويدبرلك امورك كلها للخير


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا غاليه
> ويدبرلك امورك كلها للخير



*ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى
 ومنحرمش منك يارب*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

احبك يارب يا قوتي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *يارب اسندنى *​
> 
> *يارب قوى ضعفى*​


_ربنا يكون معاكى يا مامتى _
_ويقويكى_​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ربنا يكون معاكى يا مامتى _
> _ويقويكى_​



*ربنا يخليك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يكون معاك ويدبر حياتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## ponponayah (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا بوني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


الف بعد الشر عليكى يابونتى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مبسوطة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

:ray:::ray:::ray:::ray::​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


*الف سلامة عليكى يا قمر*
*متقلقيش تأكدى بعد كل ضيق وتعب فررررح يا سكرة *
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش مبسوطة ​


*لية بس يا حببتى *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شويه ارهاق 
نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعب و ارهاق ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع...عمرك مابتنسانى **.*


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*يسوع مخلصي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب ​*


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبااااااان جدااااا


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبااااااان جدااااا



*سلامتك يا جوجو 
ما تشوف شر ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاسس اني هتشل قريب

من التفكير​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس اني هتشل قريب
> 
> من التفكير​*



*بعيد الشر عنك مايكل 
مالك يا عم مافيش اشي يستاهل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبااااااان جدااااا


 

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *بعيد الشر عنك مايكل
> مالك يا عم مافيش اشي يستاهل ​*




*اللي يستاهل كتير يا روز
عشان كده مش ببطل تفكير
ربنا يرحمني بجد*


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس اني هتشل قريب​*
> 
> 
> *من التفكير*​


 

بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي يستاهل كتير يا روز
> عشان كده مش ببطل تفكير
> ربنا يرحمني بجد*



*ربنا يكون معاك يا مايكل ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي




*ميرسي يا روزي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يكون معاك يا مايكل ​*



*
ومعاكي يا روز
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*
واثقه في عملك يارب
وانك بتختار الصالح دايما لينا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عنيا وجعانى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

:shutup22::shutup22:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عنيا وجعانى ​



*سلامتك يا كوكو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :shutup22::shutup22:​



*مصدقهاش دى يا مرموره :thnk0001:
ههههههههه مالك يا قمرايتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدقهاش دى يا مرموره :thnk0001:
> ههههههههه مالك يا قمرايتى *



هههههههه
يا فاهمنى انت :fun_lol:
لا انا بخذى العين بس يادودو
الحسد مذكور برضه :59:
ههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه ما انا بقول برضه مش لايق عليكى الوش ده 
فكرينى ابخرك طيب انتى وجهازك بالمره هههههه*


----------



## jesus.my.life (12 نوفمبر 2010)

من غيرك مش عايش


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شويه ارهاق
> 
> نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


الرب يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش مبسوطة ​


ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية ويفرح قلبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبااااااان جدااااا


ربنا يقويك ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس اني هتشل قريب​*
> 
> 
> *من التفكير*​


سلامتك حبيبي ماتقولش كده...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *تعب و ارهاق ​*


 
ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عنيا وجعانى ​


 سلامتك حبيبي...


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سلامتك يا كوكو


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

فرحان جدا...


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> فرحان جدا...


 

يارب دايما يالي في بالي هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يالي في بالي هههههههههه


هههههههه...

ايه اللي في بالك بقا؟؟؟

ميرسي الك يا روزي...


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبااااااان جدااااا



*الف سلامه عليك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك حبيبي ماتقولش كده...




*الله يسلمك يا كرستيان
ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقة ومتضايقة زى كل يوم


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنوقة ومتضايقة زى كل يوم


ليه يا تاسوني ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...

يا رب احفظ ابنتك تاسوني من كل شر...


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> ليه يا تاسوني ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...
> 
> يا رب احفظ ابنتك تاسوني من كل شر...


 
تصدق من كتر الحاجات وتداخلها مع بعض
​مبقتش بحس بيها يتضايقنى ومش عارفة ايه ؟؟​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدق من كتر الحاجات وتداخلها مع بعض​
> 
> 
> مبقتش بحس بيها يتضايقنى ومش عارفة ايه ؟؟​


*مش كل حاجة الواحد لازم يعطيها اهمية في حياته...*

*نشكر الرب ابه لا يوجد امراض ام حالات وفيات... والامور الثانوية تحل مع الوقت...*

*اعذريني تاسوني انا لا اعظك انما اخاف عليكم والرب شاهد على كلامي...*

*ارمي كل شيء خلف ظهرك الرب معنا فمن علينا...*

*الرب يكون معك ويقويكي اختي...*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> *مش كل حاجة الواحد لازم يعطيها اهمية في حياته...*
> 
> *نشكر الرب ابه لا يوجد امراض ام حالات وفيات... والامور الثانوية تحل مع الوقت...*
> 
> ...


 
مش كل حاجة الواحد يديها اهمية

بس فى حاجات مهمة غير المرض والوفاه

اكيد طبعا اخى انا عارفة ان ده من باب الصداقة مش وعظ

شكرا ليك جدااا


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*نور عيوني انت يا يسوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك حبيبي...


 

الله يسلمك 
ميرسى ياباشا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا كوكو


 
الله يسلمك 
ميرسى يا روزى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا تمام​


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا احاسيس ملخبطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شيل كل همومى يارب


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2010)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه​


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> شيل كل همومى يارب


*
ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويبعد عنك الهموم*​


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا احاسيس ملخبطة



*ربنا معاك ابنى الحبيب ويقويك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_ببقى  فرحان بس  بقيت احب الحزن معرفش ليه_
_الحزن بقى احساس  مطلووووب _​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط كتير...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا احاسيس ملخبطة


 *الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يعنى اهو عايشة


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبانة  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *تعبانة  ​*


*خير يا رب... شو في يا اختي؟؟؟*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى اهو عايشة


*نشكر ربنا اختي الغالية...*


----------



## جارجيوس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مبسوط ​



يا رب دايما" يا كوكو​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب اعن ضعفى 
قوينى وارشدنى ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب اعن ضعفى ​*
> 
> *قوينى وارشدنى *​


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالية ويحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## جارجيوس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا رب اعن ضعفى
> قوينى وارشدنى ​*



امين يا دونا​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا رب انت القادر على كل شيء​*


----------



## Twin (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*i want go back*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> يا رب دايما" يا كوكو​


 
ربنا يخليك وانت كمان 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_حاسس بمصيبه جيالى_​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _حاسس بمصيبه جيالى_​



*نفس الاحساس يا جونا :new2:

يا رب خير ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بقى مخنوق


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

طب انا مش حاسة باى حاجة خالص

تفتكروا فى امل هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا لا لا فى امل يا تاسونى


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا قولت كده بردو هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ارهاق ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة جدا ومصدعة


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _حاسس بمصيبه جيالى_​


* لالالالالالالالا...*

*طول بالك الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نفس الاحساس يا جونا :new2:*​
> 
> *يا رب خير *​


*وانت بدل ما تقولي له الرب يكون معك بتقولي وانا كمان؟؟؟*

*الرب يكون معك... اتكالنا على الرب اختي روزيتا...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا بقى مخنوق


*سلامة قلبك حبيبي...*

*الرب يكون معك... *


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ارهاق ​


*سلامتك يا قلبي...*

*الرب يكون معك... *


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعبانة جدا ومصدعة


*سلامة قلبك من التعب اختي تاسوني...*

*الرب يكون معك دايما...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *وانت بدل ما تقولي له الرب يكون معك بتقولي وانا كمان؟؟؟*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك... اتكالنا على الرب اختي روزيتا...*



*هههههههههههه
ما هو نفس الاحساس 
بس يا رب خيييييييير  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامتك يا قلبي...*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك... *


 
الله يسلمك 
ميرسى ياباشا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*متضايقه من نفسى اووووووووى*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *متضايقه من نفسى اووووووووى*


*ربنا يريح بالك اختي الغالية...*

*سلام المسيح في قلبك...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *متضايقه من نفسى اووووووووى*


 
ليه بس يا دونا 
فكرى بهدوء كده وهتلاقى كل حاجه تمام ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يعني ضغط شغل بس عادي


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يعني ضغط شغل بس عادي


*هههههههه...*

*الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هههههههه...*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك اختي الغالية...*


 

اهو انت بقي

بس هه:new2::yahoo:ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يريح بالك اختي الغالية...*
> 
> *سلام المسيح في قلبك...*



*ربنا يخليك
الف شكر لاهتمامك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ليه بس يا دونا
> فكرى بهدوء كده وهتلاقى كل حاجه تمام ​



*ربنا يدبر يا كوكو 
صلواتك *


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*صداع بس لما سمعت صوتك راح شوي :smil12:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يدبر يا كوكو *
> *صلواتك *


ربنا معاكى يا دونا ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *صداع بس لما سمعت صوتك راح شوي :smil12:​*


*سلامة قلبك اختي الغالية...*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اتخنقت مش عارف ليه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Not good *
​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اتخنقت مش عارف ليه ​


*الرب يكون معك حبيبي... *


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *Not good *​


Why

Get well soon​


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطه وباكل لب:yahoo:


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوطه وباكل لب:yahoo:


 *صحة يا رب...*

*مبسوط بس جوعان...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صحة يا رب...*
> 
> *مبسوط بس جوعان...*


 

طيب تعالي اتفضل لب واكلهولك انا ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه...*

*ماشي انا جاي اهو...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه غيرت اسمك تاني

قال انا جاي قال

وانا ماشيه بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااهو 
أول مرة احس كده
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا ماشيه بقي ههههههههههه


*احساس رائع...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااهو ​*
> *أول مرة احس كده*
> 
> *:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: *​


*ههههههههههههه...*

*يا رب دايما فرحانة...*

*فرح مش طبيعي يا روزيتا...*

*هههههههههه...*

*ربنا يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساس متلغبط
*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احساس متلغبط*


 *الرب يكون معك حبيبي ويريح بالك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي كرستيان

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## zezza (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مش حمل تجربة جديدة 
يا رب دبر للخير


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> مش حمل تجربة جديدة
> يا رب دبر للخير


 *يا رب لا تدخل ابنتك في التجربة...*

*الرب يكون معك يا غالية...*


----------



## اليعازر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشعر براحة وفرح..*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *أشعر براحة وفرح..*


*يا رب دايما يا غالي...*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد حلاااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اتخنقققت خلاص 
​


----------



## happy angel (14 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اتخنقققت خلاص
> ​



*ربنا يبعد عنك الخنقه ياقمرى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا يبعد عنك الخنقه ياقمرى*​


ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبة قلبى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفس الاحساس يا جونا :new2:*​
> 
> *يا رب خير *​


_* :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:*_
_*جت والحمد لله *_
_*يارب   متعديش عليكى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اتخنقققت خلاص ​


_ ليه بس يا   باشا ربنا يفرح قلبيك ويريحيك_​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اتخنقققت خلاص ​


 *ربنا يحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*حزين ومخنوق وهموت... يا رب ساعدني...:94:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكره على كل حال 
لانه فعلا يستحق الشكر​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *حزين ومخنوق وهموت... يا رب ساعدني...:94:*



*بعيد الشر عليك
ربنا يحميك يا جورج و يكون معك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *بعيد الشر عليك*
> 
> *ربنا يحميك يا جورج و يكون معك*​


 *ميرسي الرب يحفظك...*

*صلي معي لراحة انفس الموتى... *


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي الرب يحفظك...*
> 
> *صلي معي لراحة انفس الموتى... *


*
يا رب خير يا جورج ؟
امين لتكن راحة لهم في حضرة المسيح ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



حزين ومخنوق وهموت... يا رب ساعدني...:94:


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ربنا معاك يا كريستيان

ويخفف عنك​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة حاسة انى مش حاسة بحاجة​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا كريستيان*​
> 
> *ويخفف عنك*​


 *ميرسي الك يا غالية...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*لم استطع حمايتك يا قلبي
اغفر لي اغفر لي ..؟
فقد قتلتك بيداى وحملتك بين كفاى
والى مقبره النسيان رحلت بك الى بعيد دفنتك
وبدموعي رويت قبرك لعلك تستريح
...دفنت معك عمرى الضائع ..
وذكريات كانت لى عذاب مرير
عدت ادراجي خائب محاولاً لملمه اجزائي المتناثره دون قلب ودون ذكريات​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*مستحق وعادل ..مستحق وعادل.. مستحق وعادل*
*ايها الكائن السيد الرب اله الحق الكائن قبل الدهور والمالك الى الأبد*
*الساكن فى الأعالى






*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشي الحال


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماشي الحال


 *يا رب دايما يا روزي...*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

استر يالى فوووووووووووووق


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *حزين ومخنوق وهموت... يا رب ساعدني...:94:*


 ليه كدا بس يا قمر يسوع يفرح قلبك


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> استر يالى فوووووووووووووق



*هههههههههه
بحسك بتشارك عني 
نفس الاحساس 

عنجد جواي شعور بالخوف لا علم من اين اتى :vava:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*المسيحية هي الحل
:ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *بحسك بتشارك عني *
> *نفس الاحساس *​
> 
> ...


 :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
شطوووورة يا   روز يتااااااااااااااااا
يارب تكونى بخير بقى   علشان  مش طالبه نكد الاسبوعين  دول:gun::gun:


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه كدا بس يا قمر يسوع يفرح قلبك


*ربنا يخليك حبيبي...*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



المسيحية هي الحل
:ura1::ura1::ura1:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

بجد مش بهزر

بقالى فترة كده متبلدة مش حاسة باى حاجة

فاقدة الزمان والمكان


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لا 
ميحصلش ابدااااااااا
انتى متاكدة  ولا  بتكتبى  وخلاص
لا لا 
لازم تشوفى  حل
ااقوليك  روحى لاقرب   ميدان هتلاقى  ساعة 
وابقى اسائلى على اسم  الميدان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه​*



*على ايه بتضحكي يختي 
انا داخلة اعمل طوووووشة  :gun:
يلا نتطاوش يلاااااا
:ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بجد مش بهزر
> 
> ...



*ما تروحي تشوفي دكتور يختي :nunu0000:
لاحسن ما تطور حالتك ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عارفة حاسة انى مش حاسة بحاجة​



هذا افضل احساس

ربنا يكون معك يا تاسوني​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

لا مبالاة 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

افتقاد للحب والحنان


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبااااان


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبااااان


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالي...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكرهك لاني احببتك بجنون​*


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم
وبعدين بقي؟؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اكرهك لاني احببتك بجنون​*


*ما بصدق اختي روزيتا...*

*اللي بيحب ما بيقدر يكره...*

*الرب يسوع يكون معكم وترجع علاقتكم افضل من قبل...*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> اكرهك لاني احببتك بجنون


 
ايه الشعر ده يا روزيتا
​كلامك جميل بجد​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الشعر ده يا روزيتا
> ​كلامك جميل بجد​


*ههههههههه
لا شعر ولا حاجة 
كلها كلمتين :smile02​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الشعر ده يا روزيتا​
> 
> 
> كلامك جميل بجد​


*هههههه...*

*انت بتهزري ولا بتتكلمي جد؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ما بصدق اختي روزيتا...*
> 
> *اللي بيحب ما بيقدر يكره...*
> 
> *الرب يسوع يكون معكم وترجع علاقتكم افضل من قبل...*



*شكرا جورج 
بس صدقني اللي بيحب بيكره اكتر مما كان يحب 
لما يشوف اللي كان يحبه بيتصرف تصرفات تسبب الاهانه ليه ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *شكرا جورج *
> *بس صدقني اللي بيحب بيكره اكتر مما كان يحب *
> 
> *لما يشوف اللي كان يحبه بيتصرف تصرفات تسبب الاهانه ليه *​


*اوكي ربنا يكون معك...*

*وميرسي الك...*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

دمعة واقف على  جفونى بقالها   اكتر من تلات ساعات مش عارف مش راضيع تنزل ليه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

متعصببببببببببببه​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مرهقة جدا​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووق


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزة انام اووى


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> مخنوووووووووووق


 ربنا يفرح قلبك  ويقويك


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزة اقوم انام ومش قادرة


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فرحان فيكى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فرحان فيكى


 
​يا شماتة ابلة ظاظا فيا هههههههههه

مفروض تتضايق لانى طول ما انا قاعدة بغلس ههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ابله  ظاظا مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2010)

حزين جدا جدا جداااااااااا
وقلبي عم يألمني من كثرة هايدا الحزن


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حزين جدا جدا جداااااااااا
> وقلبي عم يألمني من كثرة ها الحزن


 

سلامة قلبك يا جوجو

ربنا يهون عليك اي حزن


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حزين جدا جدا جداااااااااا
> وقلبي عم يألمني من كثرة هايدا الحزن


ليه  كدا يا  جوجو  
ربنا يفرح قلبك  وفترة وهتعدى يسوع يفرح قلبك  ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حزين جدا جدا جداااااااااا
> وقلبي عم يألمني من كثرة هايدا الحزن


*مالك يا جوجو بس*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*أووووووووووف بقى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *أووووووووووف بقى ​*


*مالك يابت في ايه*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يابت في ايه*​



*تعبانة و متدايقة يا روكا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *أووووووووووف بقى ​*


 مين اللى ضايقيك  :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مين اللى ضايقيك  :nunu0000::nunu0000:



*كل الناس :act31:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *كل الناس :act31:​*


لفينى سلاح وعد الجثث يابا   :gun::gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعبانة و متدايقة يا روكا ​*


*مالك يا بنتي فيكي ايه*
*قولي مين اللي ضايقك وانا اطخه بالفرفر بتاعي:gun:*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لفينى سلاح وعد الجثث يابا   :gun::gun::gun::gun:​



*يوه يوه يوه 
كل دا عشاااااني :smile01
ههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *يوه يوه يوه *
> *كل دا عشاااااني :smile01*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه *​


وهو انتى اى حد ولا ايه  
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وهو انتى اى حد ولا ايه
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​



*ربنا يخليييييييييك يا جونا :94:
دا انت قدها يا حج  ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاجك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليييييييييك يا جونا :94:*
> 
> *دا انت قدها يا حج *​


 :ura1::ura1::ura1:
هاتى بقى الاسماء:gun::gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> هاتى بقى الاسماء:gun::gun::gun::gun:​



*هههههههههههه
خلاص هديهم فرصة تانية بلكي بطلوا يدايقوني
و ابقى اقولك الاسماء :nunu0000: ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *خلاص هديهم فرصة تانية بلكي بطلوا يدايقوني*
> 
> *و ابقى اقولك الاسماء :nunu0000: *​


  خالى السلاح  صاحى صاحى صاحى
لو نامت الدنيا  صاحى  مع سلاحى
هههههههههههههههه
دا عبد الحليم  بس انا ممكن انام   واسيب سلاحى  صاحى لو حدة


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خالى السلاح  صاحى صاحى صاحى
> لو نامت الدنيا  صاحى  مع سلاحى
> هههههههههههههههه
> دا عبد الحليم  بس انا ممكن انام   واسيب سلاحى  صاحى لو حدة


*هههههههههههه
لا خلاص خبي السلاح 
دا انت هتودينا في مصيبة :budo:
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا خلاص خبي السلاح *
> *دا انت هتودينا في مصيبة :budo:*​


تؤت  هى اللى هتي مش هنروح لحد احنا :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤت  هى اللى هتي مش هنروح لحد احنا :new6::new6::new6::new6:​



*هههههههههههههه
يا حلاوووووووووووة :ura1:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا حلاوووووووووووة :ura1:*​


 
ضحكتى  هههههههههههههههههه
ضحكت عليكى وخليتيك  ضحكتى
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحانه جدااااااا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبااااااااانة اوى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ضحكتى  هههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكت عليكى وخليتيك  ضحكتى
> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


*يس يس يس 
ضحكت
:ura1::ura1::ura1: ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبااااااااانة اوى
> ​



*سلامتك يا حبيبتى
ربنا معاكى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا حبيبتى
> ربنا معاكى *


ربنا يخليكى يا دونتى
صليلى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا دونتى
> صليلى
> ​



*صلوات العدرا والقديسين يا قمرايتى :94:*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبااااااااانة اوى ​


 ماليك يا  بنت العدرا  
انشالله الواد جونا وبعد الشر عنيك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ماليك يا  بنت العدرا
> انشالله الواد جونا وبعد الشر عنيك ​


لالالا يا جونا بعد الشر عليك 
​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*تصبحوا على خير  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
طيب فين احساسيك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لالالا يا جونا بعد الشر عليك ​


 ياباشا   احنا فداك انت  وراك  شعب كتيرررررررر


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانه شويه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

سلامتك يا روزى
مبسوط


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا شادي


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبانه شويه


 زوزاااااااااااا  تعبانه
اجيب الاسعاف واجى على البيت ولا افتحج المدافن على  طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:ura1::ura1::ura1:
وقعت يا نصة ومحدش سما عليك  ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> زوزاااااااااااا تعبانه
> اجيب الاسعاف واجى على البيت ولا افتحج المدافن على طول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:ura1::ura1::ura1:
> وقعت يا نصة ومحدش سما عليك ​


 

اه وقعت اهو :budo: هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا 
تقومى بالسلامة بس اوعى  تخرجى من نقرة تقعى فى  اسمها ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تقومى بالسلامة انشاء الله 
من  غير  جزع ولا  مزق
كسر على  طووووووول
هههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
دة بدل يا جون ماتقولها الف سلامه
شكل حبايبك كتير يا روزى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبانه شويه



*الف سلامه عليكى يا روزايتى يا قمررر*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لا لا
> تقومى بالسلامة بس اوعى تخرجى من نقرة تقعى فى اسمها ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تقومى بالسلامة انشاء الله
> ...


 

ربنا يسامحك

وااااااااااااء


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> دة بدل يا جون ماتقولها الف سلامه
> شكل حبايبك كتير يا روزى


 

هههههههههههههه:94:


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى يا روزايتى يا قمررر*


 

الله يسلمك يا دونا يا عسوله:94:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك
> 
> وااااااااااااء


يااااااااااااااارب رايح للعدراء بكرة وهصليليك اى خدمة عدى الجمايل​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يااااااااااااااارب رايح للعدراء بكرة وهصليليك اى خدمة عدى الجمايل​


 

ماشي لما نشوف الاول وبعدين اعد:t23:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> دة بدل يا جون ماتقولها الف سلامه
> شكل حبايبك كتير يا روزى


 ياعم اسكت انت متعرفش حاجة
دى زوزا عارف يعنى ايه زوزاااااااااااااا:budo::budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماشي لما نشوف الاول وبعدين اعد:t23:


بتعرفى تعدى لحد كاااااااااااااااااام
ولا  شكليك  ساقطة رياضة اساسا


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبانه شويه



*الف سلامه عليكى حبيبتى*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بتعرفى تعدى لحد كاااااااااااااااااام
> ولا شكليك ساقطة رياضة اساسا


 

منا مستنياك تعلمني يا خفه هههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى حبيبتى*​


 

الله يسلمك يا حبيبة قلبي:94:


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اوف زهقت
عندي كمية اطباق عايزة تتغسل كتير اوي
مش عايزة تخلص​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله انى ولد :d


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> الحمد لله انى ولد :d


 

حضرتك بتغيظني يعني ؟
ليك يوم برده
منه له​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> منا مستنياك تعلمني يا خفه هههههههههه:nunu0000:


_ انتى بترفعى عليا  سلاح _
_ماشى  هوريكى  استعدى  :spor22::spor22:_:spor22:



> اوف زهقت
> عندي كمية اطباق عايزة تتغسل كتير اوي
> مش عايزة تخلص​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بقي كده يا جون
حتي انت ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انا  هاجى اغسل معاكى يا مرمر 
عيب عليكى ​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انا هاجى اغسل معاكى يا مرمر ​
> 
> عيب عليكى ​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعالي اغسل لوحدك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى   دا اكبر دليل على   جباروت الستااااااات
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ماشى دا اكبر دليل على جباروت الستااااااات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

جبروت مين يا عم
هو انا لو عندي جبروت كده كنت بقيت كده
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا مهو باين


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا طبعا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ملاك معانا فى المنتدى
يالهوى عليا


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

حضرتك غلطان في الضمير
اسمها عليكي مش عليا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا عليا وعلى سنينى السودا
انا مروح


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عم البلد دي احسن من غيرها
خليك احسن روك يقول اني بطفش الاعضاء​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااريت   يحس بكدا
ويديكى الكارت الاحمر
وتبقى بشريطة  
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكليك  هيبقى احلى  بكتيررررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بقي كده يا وحش ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بنتى انا عايز مصلحتيك الشريطة السودا  هتبقى احلى عليكى بكتيرررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

طب ما تتفضلها انت يا عم​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تؤتؤ    دى ليكى انتى هتبقى  احلى بيها


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تؤتؤ دى ليكى انتى هتبقى احلى بيها


 

انا متنازلة عنها ليك
هو انا عندي اغلي منك يا جون​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اكيد  طبعا  فتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملل وزهق وقرف 
والحياه بقت فحلقي​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة شوية


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ملل وزهق وقرف​​*
> 
> *والحياه بقت فحلقي*​


 

ربنا يكون معاك يا ميكي


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعبانة شوية


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا تاسوني


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش حاسة باي شيء​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعبانة شوية




*الف سلامه عليكي يا كوينا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك يا ميكي




*ومعاكي يا روزي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مش حاسة باي شيء​*



*
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك يا روزيتا*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك يا روزيتا*​



*مررررسي يا ميكي 
و يفرح قلبك برضه ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*


ملل وزهق وقرف 
والحياه بقت فحلقي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ده احساس دائم عندى

فحلقى غامق هههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> الف سلامه عليكي يا تاسوني


 
ميرسى يا قمرر​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الف سلامه عليكي يا كوينا*




شكرا  كتييير يا مايكل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مصدعة شوية*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*راح الحب  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جانبي واجعني


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

دماغى هتنفجرررر


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مصدعة شوية*​



*ليه بس حبيبتى *​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جانبي واجعني



*الف سلامه حبيبتى *​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دماغى هتنفجرررر


*
الف سلامه ياقمرى 
بتفكرى كتيررررر ههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ليه بس حبيبتى *​


*عادي يا مامتي*
*نشكر ربنا:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا اجمل هابي في الدنيا


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*




الف سلامه ياقمرى 
بتفكرى كتيررررر ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلللللله

تفكير وكومبيوتر وارق

وكل العوامل المؤثرة هههههههههههه

تشكيلة محصلتش*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جانبي واجعني



سلامتك يا روزى​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> سلامتك يا روزى​


 

ميرسي يا كوكو

الله يسلمك يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق


 

ليه بس يا جون مالك ؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق


 

ليه يا جون مالك


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ليه بس يا جون مالك ؟؟​


_صدقنى معرفش_
_مرسى يا كوك على اهتمامك_


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق



*ليييييه بس كده يا جون
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _صدقنى معرفش_
> _مرسى يا كوك على اهتمامك_


 
لا انسى لازم تقول وتضحك كمان :t32:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملللللللللللللللللللللللل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ملللللللللللللللللللللللل​*


 
امممممم 
ليه بس ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا جون مالك


 مرسى لسؤالك يا  زوزا  صليلى  اووووووى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> امممممم
> ليه بس ​



*على سبيل التغيير يا كوكو :yahoo: هههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ليييييه بس كده يا جون*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


ياريت  ربنا يسمع منيك  يا دونا  صليلى بجد​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا انسى لازم تقول وتضحك كمان :t32:​


_ياريته كان بايدى  صدقنى  صعب اوى يا  صحبى   :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ياريت  ربنا يسمع منيك  يا دونا  صليلى بجد​



*صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاك يا جون​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ملللللللللللللللللللللللل​*


 ربنا يقويكى وهتعدى يا  دونااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *على سبيل التغيير يا كوكو :yahoo: هههههههه​*


ههههههههههه 
اذا كان كده ماشى :t33:
​


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يوم صعب ومتعب


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ياريته كان بايدى صدقنى صعب اوى يا صحبى :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:_​




امممممم 
بص هقولك حاجه 
انا معرفش سبب انك متضايق 
بس صدقنى حاول تقعد لمده ثوانى غمض عنيك 
وانسى كل اللى حواليك وبعد كده راجع تفكيرك تانى 
اسأل مجرب بس مش بيعمل معايا نتيجه :a82:
هههههههههه 
روق ياعم ماحدش واخد منها حاجه ​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة اوي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

:new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> امممممم
> بص هقولك حاجه
> انا معرفش سبب انك متضايق
> بس صدقنى حاول تقعد لمده ثوانى غمض عنيك
> ...


_ هههههههههههههههههههه_
_لا بقى  جرب تنام  انا لما بنام  بنسى  كل حاجة_
_عندى احساس فى مرة هنام مش هقوم _
_بسبب الحكايه  دى_
_او هصحى فاقد الذاكرة _​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:​


 ماليك يا روززززززززز


----------



## روزي86 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لسه تعبانه بردو


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ماليك يا روززززززززز



*متدايقة يا جونا:new2: ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلبتك من عمق قلبى ياربى يســـــــــــــــوع*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مصدعة جامد


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مصدعة جامد



*و انا كمان يا تاسوني :new2: ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> و انا كمان يا تاسوني :new2:


 
الصداع بقاله يومين مستمر وبدون سبب

عملة ابلبع ادوية وانام هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصداع بقاله يومين مستمر وبدون سبب
> 
> عملة ابلبع ادوية وانام هههههههههههه​



*ما تاخديش دوا كتير 
اسمعي مني 
بس اشربي عصير بارد شوية 
سلامتك يا قمر  ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما تاخديش دوا كتير
> اسمعي مني
> بس اشربي عصير بارد شوية
> سلامتك يا قمر


 
ماما بردو قالتلى مأخدش ادوية

اوك هشرب عصاير​


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ملخبط
غير متزن


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اشربى قهوة مفيده جدا :d


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مبحبش القهوة خالص


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لسه تعبانه بردو


_بعد الشر عليكى يا روز_
_يارب تكونى بخير _​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *متدايقة يا جونا:new2: ​*


ليه 
 :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه
> :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​



*من الحيـــــــــــــــــاة ​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هيا على طول كدا يا rosetta


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_يادى الحياه اللى مش مريحة  حد_
_يسوع يفرح قلبيك _​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هيا على طول كدا يا rosetta


*
اه على طول و يا ريت في حل :new2:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا هيكون فى 
انا النهاردة نازل من بيتى مبسوط جدا بجد دلوقتى ما اقولكيش مخنوق قد اية


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يادى الحياه اللى مش مريحة  حد_
> _يسوع يفرح قلبيك _​



*مررررسي يا جونا و يفرح قلبك برضه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ولا هيكون فى
> انا النهاردة نازل من بيتى مبسوط جدا بجد دلوقتى ما اقولكيش مخنوق قد اية



*اه عادي بتصيرررررررر 
شادي صح ؟؟ ولا غلطانة  ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى كوباية شاى سخنة


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *اه عادي بتصيرررررررر
> شادي صح ؟؟ ولا غلطانة  ​*



اة صح يا rosseta


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى فى كوباية شاى سخنة



شوف احنا فى اية ودى فى اية
خلاص انا هقوم اصلا اعملى كبايه شاى اعملك؟​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اة صح يا rosseta



*اه كويس  
اهلا فيك و فرصة سعيدة :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اه كويس
> اهلا فيك و فرصة سعيدة :love_mailbox:​*



اهلا فيكى يا استاذتى وانا اسعد


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> شوف احنا فى اية ودى فى اية
> خلاص انا هقوم اصلا اعملى كبايه شاى اعملك؟


 
ما هو الشاى من داعى الخنقة بردو ههههههههههههه

اه اعملى كوباية كبيرة وانا كمان هقوم اعمل تانى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساس بالكره جواي 
مع اني عمري ما كرهت حد بس المرة دي غير  ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

تععععععععععععب ومع ذلك مفيش نووووووووووم
:ab7::ab7::ab7:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبان ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممم افضل نوعا ما


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*الدنيا اختلفت خالص بعد معرفتة!!*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

احساسى صعب اوصفه بصراحه
بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

احساسي صعب اوصفه بصراحه
بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> احساسى صعب اوصفه بصراحه
> بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى


 

ليه كده يا مينا

ربنا يقويك

حاول تريح


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


 

هههههههه مالك يا حبي:t4:


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​ 

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> احساسي صعب اوصفه بصراحه
> بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى


 
يالهوووى

ربنا معاك الصراحة


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*بتضحكي يا بت :act23:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه كده يا مينا
> 
> ربنا يقويك
> 
> حاول تريح



للاسف يا روزى مفيش راحه من امبارح وانا فى شغل
ورجعت على المحل بتاعى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> بتضحكي يا بت :act23:


 
تحفة اوى الايموشن ده هههههههههههه

ده معناه غضب هههههههههه

انتى زعللك وحش اووى ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> احساسى صعب اوصفه بصراحه
> بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى


 
ربنا يقويك يا مينا ​


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه مالك يا حبي:t4:



*معصبة يا روزي :act19:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يقويك يا مينا ​




ربنا يخليك يا مان


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> للاسف يا روزى مفيش راحه من امبارح وانا فى شغل
> ورجعت على المحل بتاعى


 

اهااااااا هو اي عيد لازم يكون في ضغط شغل

بس حاول مش تتعب نفسك اكتر عشان تقدر تكمل

ربنا يكون معاك يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *معصبة يا روزي :act19:​*


 

من ايه بس يا حبيبتي

روقي كده وكله هيبقي تمام:t4::new8:


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهااااااا هو اي عيد لازم يكون في ضغط شغل
> 
> بس حاول مش تتعب نفسك اكتر عشان تقدر تكمل
> 
> ربنا يكون معاك يا مينا




ربنا يخليكى يا روزى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مصدددددددددددعة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة ان روكا دخلت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبسوطة ان روكا دخلت


*اعتبر ده تلزيق قصدي اعجاب:mus25:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوووووووطة جدا :mus13:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مصدددددددددددعة*​




*الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا

انشاء الله البت كوينا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا
> 
> انشاء الله البت كوينا*​


*ميرسي يا مايكل*
*نو بعد الشر عليها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *اعتبر ده تلزيق قصدي اعجاب:mus25:*




طبعا اعجاب يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا
> 
> انشاء الله البت كوينا*




ههههههههههه ماشى يا مايكل

الوا تأثيره فعال

كل ما يفول عليا تحصلى مصيبة

ههههههههههههه بركاته​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ميرسي يا مايكل
> نو بعد الشر عليها
> *




تسلميلى يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا اعجاب يا قمر​


*علي العام تده وقدام الناس والنسناس هههه:love34:*
*مش لينا بروفايل نحب فيه بعض :love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تسلميلى يا قمر​


*ميرسي يا سكر:t4:*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااسي ​*


----------



## just member (16 نوفمبر 2010)

متضايق لذكريات بفتكرها


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عاااااااارفه


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بطني بتوجعني ​


----------



## just member (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مكتئب نفسيا


----------



## jesus.my.life (16 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبااااااااااااان


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> احساسي صعب اوصفه بصراحه
> بالظبط كده بقالى 26 ساعه واقف على رجلى




نفس الاحساس بس بدل ما 26 ساعه هما دخلو فى 36 ساعه منمتش . ومنهم 26 ساعه شغل متواصل


----------



## ponponayah (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> نفس الاحساس بس بدل ما 26 ساعه هما دخلو فى 36 ساعه منمتش . ومنهم 26 ساعه شغل متواصل




*لا يا مينا انت محتاج طاقم من الملايكة
يكون معاك 
دا الواحد بيسهر ل 6  الصبح على النت
وبيكون عامل كدا ​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبان وعايز انام*


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممم

مش عااااارفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوطه جداااا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه جداااا​*




*يارب دايما يا دوونا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه جداااا​*




ناس مباسيط وناس منامتش بقالها يومين 

بحقد عليكى بصراحه ، اكدب يعنى:59:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقااااااااااااااااانة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه جداااا​*


*يارب دايييييييييييييما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> زهقااااااااااااااااانة
> ​


*مش اكتر مننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني:act19:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما يا دوونا*​



*ميرررسى يا ميكى
كلك ذوق​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش اكتر مننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني:act19:*​


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بلاش تدخلى فى حرب زهق معايا 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بلاش تدخلى فى حرب زهق معايا
> ​


*ليه يا بت مانا مطوتي في جيبي:bud:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه يا بت مانا مطوتي في جيبي:bud:*​


يابت اسكتى بقى انتى كلك مطوة اساسا :act23:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ناس مباسيط وناس منامتش بقالها يومين
> 
> بحقد عليكى بصراحه ، اكدب يعنى:59:



*لا دى مصدقهاش يا مون ههههههه
وخساره بقى انى بصليلك :act23:
هههههه
معلشى يا مون ربنا يقويك ويساعدك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> يابت اسكتى بقى انتى كلك مطوة اساسا :act23:
> ​


*لاحظي ان كلامك جااااااااااااااااااااارح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لاحظي ان كلامك جااااااااااااااااااااارح*​


عيب حبيبة هارتى انتى 
ممكن اجرح حد غيرك انتى لا :t4:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايييييييييييييما*​



* ميرررسى  يا روكايتى يا قمررر:new8:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> عيب حبيبة هارتى انتى
> ممكن اجرح حد غيرك انتى لا :t4:
> ​


*تيييييييييييييييييييييب:t23:*​


----------



## ponponayah (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوطه جداااا​*





ياااااااااااااااااااارب دايمااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى :new8:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااارب دايمااااااااااااا يا حبيبتى :new8:​



*ميرررسى يا قمرايتى :new8:
ربنا يفرح قلبك اتتى كمان*


----------



## max mike (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا الهى على كل حال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارهااااااااااااااااق وتعب  بس نشكر ربنا على كل حاااااااال
*


----------



## ponponayah (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عاوز اناااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> عاوز اناااااااااااااااااااااااام​


لالالالالالالالا خليكى كده معذبة ههههههههههه
وانتى عارفة ليييييه :t23:
​


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلان بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشى الحال 
بس عينى بقت بتوجعنى بأستمرار​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> زعلان بجد



*بعد الشر عليك من الزعل يا جوجو
قولى بس مين قدر يزعلك وانا موجوده :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ماشى الحال
> بس عينى بقت بتوجعنى بأستمرار​



*سلامتك يا كوكو بس مش لازم تهمل فيها 
ضرورى يشوفها دكتور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرررررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامة الك يا دونا


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك من الزعل يا جوجو
> قولى بس مين قدر يزعلك وانا موجوده :smil8:*


هي احداث امر بيها من اشخاص كانت او امور فا النتيجة وحدة
بشعر وكأنة شيئ معقد هيك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بطني بتوجعني اوي والدوخة رجعتلي تاني ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الف سلامة الك يا دونا[/quote]
> 
> الله يسلمك يا جوجو
> ربنا يخليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هي احداث امر بيها من اشخاص كانت او امور فا النتيجة وحدة
> بشعر وكأنة شيئ معقد هيك



*هى كده الدنيا جوجو مزيج من الخير والشر السعاده والتعاسه لكن بنشكر ربنا انه مفيش حال بيدوم وان ربنا من رحمته علينا مش بيسمح الا باللى نقدر نتحمله اما الناس بقى فزى ما بيقولوا الناس مش زى بعضها يعنى هتقابل الكويس حتى لو نادر والسىء اللى لازم تتجنب التعامل معاه المهم تكوت بتقدرالامور كويس ومتتسرعش فى احكامك على اى حد 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني اوي والدوخة رجعتلي تاني ​



*الف سلامه عليكى يا قمرررر
اكيد واخده برد *


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى يا قمرررر*
> *اكيد واخده برد *


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر
لا ابدا بطني مش مستحملة الاكل خالص
وامبارح لما اكلت تعبت كده​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي ارتاح بقي تعب بجد


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *هى كده الدنيا جوجو مزيج من الخير والشر السعاده والتعاسه لكن بنشكر ربنا انه مفيش حال بيدوم وان ربنا من رحمته علينا مش بيسمح الا باللى نقدر نتحمله اما الناس بقى فزى ما بيقولوا الناس مش زى بعضها يعنى هتقابل الكويس حتى لو نادر والسىء اللى لازم تتجنب التعامل معاه المهم تكوت بتقدرالامور كويس ومتتسرعش فى احكامك على اى حد
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*


صح كلامك وماتخافيش بهايدا النقطة
انا مقدر الامور ومو متسرع ابدا في احكامي علي حدا
ولكن تبقي الطبيعة البشرية اللي حالها دايما بتتأثر بكل من حولها
ربنا يخليكي ويسعد كل ايامك يا طيبة يا غالية


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني اوي والدوخة رجعتلي تاني ​


*الف سلامة الك يا مورا
حاولي تروحي للطبيب وتجري الفحوصات
ربنا يطمنا عليكي
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يسلمك يا قمر
> لا ابدا بطني مش مستحملة الاكل خالص
> وامبارح لما اكلت تعبت كده​



*يبقى لازم تشوفى دكتور يا حبيبتى 
وضرورى تطمنينى يا قمرر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> نفسي ارتاح بقي تعب بجد



*سلامتك يا حبيبتى من اى تعب
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا نيفا يا قمرررر  :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> صح كلامك وماتخافيش بهايدا النقطة
> انا مقدر الامور ومو متسرع ابدا في احكامي علي حدا
> ولكن تبقي الطبيعة البشرية اللي حالها دايما بتتأثر بكل من حولها
> ربنا يخليكي ويسعد كل ايامك يا طيبة يا غالية



*مشكلتك يا جوجو انك انسان حساس بالزياده والنوع ده بيتعب اوووى فى الدنيا دى لانه بيبقى متوقع دايما ان كل الناس ملايكه وبيتصدم من تصرفاتهم حتى لو كانت بسيطه
حاول مش تاخد كل حاجه علىاعصابك علشان مش تتعب
ربنا يريح بالك يا غالى *


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *الف سلامة الك يا مورا*
> *حاولي تروحي للطبيب وتجري الفحوصات*
> *ربنا يطمنا عليكي*​


 
الله يسلمك يا جوجو​ 


dona nabil قال:


> *يبقى لازم تشوفى دكتور يا حبيبتى *
> *وضرورى تطمنينى يا قمرر*


 

صدقوني مش مستهلة
هو بس القاولون شادد حيله شوية عليا اليومين دوله
علشان كده بطني مش مستحملة الاكل
صلولي كتير بس​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> نفسي ارتاح بقي تعب بجد


 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر ويريح بالك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا حبيبتى من اى تعب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا نيفا يا قمرررر  :love_letter_send:*




ميرسي دونا ربنا يخليكي ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> زعلان بجد


 

ليه بس كده يا جوجو 
بقولك ايه يا عم
انت تفكها وتروق لان مفيش حاجة تستاهل زعلك يا عسل
وانت اكيد عارف كده كويس
علي فكرة ده امر بقي :t30:​


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا موجود يا مورا قادر بيغير


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي صدااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 نوفمبر 2010)

المسيحية هى نور العالم


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي صدااااااااااااااااااااااع



*قعدتى تقولى مبسوطه وفرحانه اديكى اتحسدتى يا روزايتى هههههه
سلامتك يا قمرايتى *


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قعدتى تقولى مبسوطه وفرحانه اديكى اتحسدتى يا روزايتى هههههه*
> *سلامتك يا قمرايتى *


 

ههههههههه باين كده يا دونااااااااا

الله يا سلامك يا حبيبتي:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي صدااااااااااااااااااااااع



ههههههههههههه

اخيرا ربنا انتقملنا منك

هههههههههههههه


لا لا لا لا

الف سلامة عليكى يا باشا من اى صداع​


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملخبطة و تعبانة  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> اخيرا ربنا انتقملنا منك​
> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا فادي


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ملخبطة و تعبانة  ​*


 

سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر



*ربنا يسلمك يا قمر  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*help me GOD*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كويسة نشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرتاح شويه*


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

حالي متعب وسئمت الحكي بهيك


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة شوية ومصدعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالي متعب وسئمت الحكي بهيك



*الف سلامه عليك يا حبي*​


tasoni queena قال:


> تعبانة شوية ومصدعة



*الف سلامه عليكي يا كووينا​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوق جدا ومتضايق ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

> الف سلامه عليكي يا كووينا


 
​شكراااااااا كتير يا مايكل​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
مبسوط اوووووووووى
احلى يومين فى حياتى بجد 
يااااااااااااااااااه
بحبك يا رب


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة اقول ايه ؟؟


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بأمانة زعلان جدا
زعلان جدا جدااا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جوه قلبي زعل يكفي الدنيا دي كلها ويفيض كمان​


----------



## sparrow (17 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> جوه قلبي زعل يكفي الدنيا دي كلها ويفيض كمان​



ربنا يخفف عنك ويقويكي


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه ؟؟


قولى اتصرف انت يارب​


just member قال:


> بأمانة زعلان جدا
> زعلان جدا جدااا


_ مسيرها تعدى   خيريا جوجو    ربنا يفرح قلبك _​_



marmora jesus قال:



جوه قلبي زعل يكفي الدنيا دي كلها ويفيض كمان​

أنقر للتوسيع...



 والدنيا  كلها زعلانه ومش مستحمله   تشوفيك كدا
ربنا يفرح قلبيك  ويقويكى​_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*حيراانة كتيير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اتضايقت جداااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلبى نقياً أخلق فىّ يا الله.*


----------



## lovely dove (17 نوفمبر 2010)

حزينة مووووووووووووووووت بس الحمد لله​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اتضايقت جداااااااااااااااا​


 مين اللى ضايقك يا كبير ؟؟؟؟؟
قوليلى عليه وانا اطخه :gun::gun::gun::gun:
بس لو كان من الادارة  بلاش لحسن انا  غلبان:new6::new6::new6:
فوقى بقى مفيش حد يستاهل ​


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*شو اعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *شو اعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


 قومى صلى 
وهتتحل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

لحد امتي ؟
ارجوك يارب اتصرف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مين اللى ضايقك يا كبير ؟؟؟؟؟
> قوليلى عليه وانا اطخه :gun::gun::gun::gun:
> بس لو كان من الادارة  بلاش لحسن انا  غلبان:new6::new6::new6:
> فوقى بقى مفيش حد يستاهل ​


لا طبعا يا جونا فى ناس تستاهل
فى ناس مجرد ماتسمع ان فى حاجة زعلتهم اوى لازم تزعل 

​


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمني رحمة​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لا طبعا يا جونا فى ناس تستاهل
> فى ناس مجرد ماتسمع ان فى حاجة زعلتهم اوى لازم تزعل ​


 معلشى ربنا يفرحيك  ويفرحهم 
وكله للخير


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

دموعي رافضة تنزل
وكأني حالا فوقت علي ايد بتدبحني​


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2010)

متلخبطة ​


----------



## just member (18 نوفمبر 2010)

تفائل وبحاول اكون للأفضل


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

متضايقة جدا

الاجازة خلصت وعندى وراها امتحانات


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب  قومى  ذكرى يالا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تفائل وبحاول اكون للأفضل


_ايو  كدا يا جوجو   _
_ ربنا يفرح قلبك _​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> طيب قومى ذكرى يالا


 
​ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*متفاجئة جدااا :w00t: ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فى  حد  جيه قاليك بخ ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مرتااااااااااااااااااحه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تفائل وبحاول اكون للأفضل



*ايووون استمر على كده بقى يا جوجو :99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة جدا
> 
> الاجازة خلصت وعندى وراها امتحانات



*فكرتينى بدونا
نفس كلامها ههههههه
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسووووووطه خالص ​*


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*صعبان عليا اووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كرهت  كل اللى عرفتهم بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *صعبان عليا اووووووووووووووى​*



*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى :94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كرهت  كل اللى عرفتهم بجد



*ليه بس يا جون 
سامح من قلبك وارمى من ورا ضهرك *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ليه بس يا جون *
> *سامح من قلبك وارمى من ورا ضهرك *


 عارفة يا  دونا  
لما تفضلى تدى تدى
وفى الاخر  مش تلاقى اى حاجة 
بتصعب عليكى نفسيك
ربنا يسامح  الجميع
مرسى يا دونا على اهتماميك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حزن والم بيموتني
بس ربنا كبير


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> حزن والم بيموتني
> بس ربنا كبير


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا   نيفووووووووووو​


----------



## اليعازر (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكبل اليدين​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> *فكرتينى بدونا
> نفس كلامها ههههههه
> ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى*


 
ههههههههههههههه

اصل هنرجع تانى للدوامة اللى كنا فيها


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*واااااااااااء
خلصت الاجازة وحنرجع على امتحانات الميد ترم 
ليه كدة الايام الحلوة تخلص بسرعة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *واااااااااااء
> خلصت الاجازة وحنرجع على امتحانات الميد ترم
> ليه كدة الايام الحلوة تخلص بسرعة
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا ديدى كلنا لها :heat:

ربنا معاكى ومعانا كلنا يارب 
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا ديدى كلنا لها :heat:
> 
> ربنا معاكى ومعانا كلنا يارب
> ​



*يارب ومعانا كلنا
الواحد تعب بس قدرنا نعمل اية
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *واااااااااااء
> خلصت الاجازة وحنرجع على امتحانات الميد ترم
> ليه كدة الايام الحلوة تخلص بسرعة
> *​




*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي يا ديدي
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله*​


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> حزن والم بيموتني
> بس ربنا كبير



ربنا يقويكي ويبعد عنك كل حزن والم


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> حزن والم بيموتني
> بس ربنا كبير



ربنا يرفع عنك الالم يانيفوووووووووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلانة وقرفانة


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرب يسوع يكون مع الكل...*

*هههههه...*

*غبت يومين عن المنتدى عملتو القسم يأس بيأس...*

*ههههههه...*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

الاجازة خلصت يا كريستيان

حاجة تزعل


----------



## just member (18 نوفمبر 2010)

في محاولات يائسة


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الاجازة خلصت يا كريستيان
> 
> حاجة تزعل


*هههههههههه...*

*انا لسه واصل على الزعل؟؟؟*

*ارحمووووووووووووووني...*

*يا رب دايما فرحانة يا غالية...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلبي وديته لعذاااااااااااااااابه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *قلبي وديته لعذاااااااااااااااابه​*


*حتى انت؟؟؟*

*هههههههه...*

*الله يسامحكم...*

*الرب يحفظ قلبك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

على غير العادة عايزة اناااااااااااام
وكالعادة مش هعرف 
​


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بموت بمعنى الكلمة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بموت بمعنى الكلمة*​


الف بعد الشر عليكى يابونتى
​


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الف بعد الشر عليكى يابونتى
> ​




*ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بموت بمعنى الكلمة*​



*بعد الشر عليكى حبيبتى
انشالله القطه السودا وانتى لا هههههه
روق يا جميل ويلا قومى صلى بسرررعه*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط    نشكر   ربنا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *بموت بمعنى الكلمة*​



:t9::t9:


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكى حبيبتى
> انشالله القطه السودا وانتى لا هههههه
> روق يا جميل ويلا قومى صلى بسرررعه*





ميرسى يا دونا ربنا يخليكى
بس الضغط واطى بطريقة صعبة اوى
وحاسة ان دماغى هتنفجر
صليلى انتى كتير​


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> :t9::t9:





*طيب مش معاك حاجة تعلى الضغط
بدل مانت عمال تهرش فى دقنك كدا :08:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طيب مش معاك حاجة تعلى الضغط
> بدل مانت عمال تهرش فى دقنك كدا :08:*​




معايا بس للاسف انتى اللى مش راضيه تاخديها


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> معايا بس للاسف انتى اللى مش راضيه تاخديها




انا ابداااا دانا حتى بسمع الكلام وباخد الدوا زى الشطار:08:
بس هو قلة نوم ​


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2010)

:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> :t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:



:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط كتير
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقدة ناس كتير وحشووووووووونى
​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*زعلان على تعبك...*

*يا انا ولا انت...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هموت من القلق
يارب​


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*:beee: i **am cool*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلانة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا احسن شويه بس لسه فيه قلق ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساسي مش فارق
بس نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسووووووووووووطة :yahoo:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مممممممممم
متغاظة بس مش هعديها 
​


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (19 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مصددددددددددددعة جدا زي امبارح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبقتش فارقه*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مبقتش فارقه*


 متوقفش حياتك  على اى حد
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا  كوكووو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> متوقفش حياتك  على اى حد
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا  كوكووو



*ياريته بمزاجي يا جون
حاجه تقرف بجد
ميرسي ليك ياحبي*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحان كتير واشتياق كبير...*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

متضايقة


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*بشكرك يا رب على نعمتك وهديتك ليا ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة


*ربنا يكون معك يا تاسوني...*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة


علشان المدارس  بكرا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
وهتشربى البن   :t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*بيزيد عليا جدا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*



ربنا يكون معك يا تاسوني...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا كريستيان كتير

ربنا معاك*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> علشان المدارس بكرا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> وهتشربى البن :t33::t33::t33:


 
مدرسة ايه ؟؟ احنا هنعيل 

انا دخلت الكلية خلاص هههههههههههههه

ومش هشرب اللبن هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مدرسة ايه ؟؟ احنا هنعيل
> 
> انا دخلت الكلية خلاص هههههههههههههه
> 
> ومش هشرب اللبن هههههههههه


*ليه يا بت اشربي اللبن عشان تكبري:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاسة بدوخة مش عارفة من ايه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ليه يا بت اشربي اللبن عشان تكبري:t33:*




بكره ريحته وحشة هههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مدرسة ايه ؟؟ احنا هنعيل
> 
> انا دخلت الكلية خلاص هههههههههههههه
> 
> ومش هشرب اللبن هههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههههههه
حاليكى شطورة علشان اخلى الميس  تديكى نجمه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حاسة بدوخة مش عارفة من ايه*​


_ بعد الشر  عليكى  يا    روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بكره ريحته وحشة هههههههههههه​


*سدي مناخيرك:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ بعد الشر  عليكى  يا    روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


*ميرسي جون*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حاليكى شطورة علشان اخلى الميس تديكى نجمه


 
لا مش عايزة نجوم

انا عايزة نووووووم هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> *سدي مناخيرك:t33:*




تصدقى عملتها يا روكا هههههههههههه

لقيت رحته فى بقى

كنت قربت اقفل عينى واسد ودانى

وبردو مش نا فع هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدقى عملتها يا روكا هههههههههههه
> 
> لقيت رحته فى بقى
> 
> ...


*مممممممممممم *
*حلوة ريحته في بقي دي*
*طب بصي سدي مناخيرك واشربيه بالشاليموه بس مش تكتري الشاليموه عشان الكلسترول:t33:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط كتييييييييييييير...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مبسوط كتييييييييييييير...*


*يارب دايما مبسوط*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايما مبسوط*​


*ميرسي يا غالية وانت كمان... *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي يا غالية وانت كمان... *


*ميرسي كريس*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقة اوي وبجد علي اخري​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخنوقة اوي وبجد علي اخري​


 وانا كمان 
ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

قرفااااااااااااانه جداااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قرفااااااااااااانه جداااااااا



*من اااااايه يافتحية :new2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسووووووطة جدا :yahoo:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وانا كمان
> ربنا يفرح قلبيك


 

ويفرح قلبك يارب انت كمان​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*والله شكلي هتشل قريب*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *والله شكلي هتشل قريب*


*هههههههه
وانا عليا الكرسى ياكوكو 
ده أنت الغالى برضه:smil12:*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *من اااااايه يافتحية :new2:*​


اراده ربنا اعترضي بقي


coptic marmar قال:


> *مبسووووووطة جدا :yahoo:*​


ياااااااااااااارب علي طووول 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *والله شكلي هتشل قريب*



*ليه بس ياابنى*​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> قرفااااااااااااانه جداااااااا


*
قرفانه ليه يابنتى:t9:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مرتاحة
​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش مرتاحة
> ​



*الحكايه ايه يابنتى
اللى قرفان اللى مش مرتاح ده كلام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووق انا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههه
> وانا عليا الكرسى ياكوكو
> ده أنت الغالى برضه:smil12:*​



*طب جهزيه قريب يا مرمر​*


happy angel قال:


> *ليه بس ياابنى*​



*مفيش يا ممتي
اطمني​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا .....*


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسس بفرح​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة مالي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> مش عارفة مالي​



*مالك بس يا بونبونايتى 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى 
لازم تصلى​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مالك بس يا بونبونايتى
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى
> لازم تصلى​*





ومعاكى يا دونا
ميرسى يا حبيبتى
صليلى انتى كمان كتيييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> ومعاكى يا دونا
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> صليلى انتى كمان كتيييييييييييييييييير​



*دايما فى صلاتى صدقينى وربنا يعلم​*


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *دايما فى صلاتى صدقينى وربنا يعلم​*




بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية
ربنا يخليكى يا دنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية
> ربنا يخليكى يا دنا​



*ويخليكى ليا يا غاليه ويفرح قلبك الجميل ده :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة
> ​



*سلامتك يا حبيبتى
قلقتينى عليكى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا حبيبتى
> قلقتينى عليكى​*


الله يسلمك يا دونتى
شوية تعب وهيروحوا يناموا مش تقلقى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> الله يسلمك يا دونتى
> شوية تعب وهيروحوا يناموا مش تقلقى ​



*يبقى القصب هو السبب ههههه
ربنا معاكى يا قمرايتى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*صباح الخير...*

*مبسوط كتير...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك يا رب يسوع قووووووووى*


----------



## Nemo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

منتظرة ايدك تشتغل انهارده يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

محتارة ومحتاجة حكمة من ربنا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تقريبا  قربت ارتاح


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> محتارة ومحتاجة حكمة من ربنا​


صلى وربنا هيرشديك:94:​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*احسن بكتيييييييييير:ura1:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *احسن بكتيييييييييير:ura1:*​


 *يا رب دايما كويسة...*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تماااااااااااام

يووووووووووه قصدي روزي ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*محتار ومش فاهم حاجه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تماااااااااااام
> 
> يووووووووووه قصدي روزي ههههههههههههه




*قصدك نصه :gy0000:​*


----------



## Nemo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> منتظرة ايدك تشتغل انهارده يارب



كنت متأكده من ايدك هتشتغل معايا
كتر خيرك 
شكرا ليك حبيبى


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصدك نصه :gy0000:​*


 

ههههههههههههه كوبه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تماااااااااااام
> 
> يووووووووووه قصدي روزي ههههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منووووووورة يا   حجة


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منووووووورة يا حجة


 

ههههههههههه

ده نورك يا معلمي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *محتار ومش فاهم حاجه*


_* ربنا يرشدك يا كوكووووووووووووووو*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ربنا يرشدك يا كوكووووووووووووووو*_​




*ربنا يسمع منك يا حج​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك يا حج​*


_ ولو تحب تعالى ارشدك انا  هحجزلك  جانبى     صالون _​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ده نورك يا معلمي


 :t7::t7::t7::t7::t7:
نور  اللمبة


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة !!*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ ولو تحب تعالى ارشدك انا  هحجزلك  جانبى     صالون _​




*لا كتر خيرك يا حج
مخليك للكبيره يا كبير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *مش عارفة !!*​




*ربنا يرشدك ويعرفك يا كاااتي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لا كتر خيرك يا حج*
> 
> *مخليك للكبيره يا كبير*​


يا عم مش هتلاقى  فرصة   زى دى تانى
دا  جانب ابو لهب ع طووووول
بس انت فكر  وقولى 
الفرصة م   بتيجى غير  مرة واحدة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يا عم مش هتلاقى  فرصة   زى دى تانى
> دا  جانب ابو لهب ع طووووول
> بس انت فكر  وقولى
> الفرصة م   بتيجى غير  مرة واحدة​




*خليك في حالك ياواد​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تمااااااااااااااااااااااااام


*يا رب دايما يا روزي...*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خليك في حالك ياواد​*


 مينفعش     اخلينى فى حالى انتى  حبيبى يا برنس  
ها بقى قول تايه  
احجزلك معايا :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حالي اليوم مبسوط اكتير
نشكر ربنا علي كل شيئ


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ساعدوني همووووووووووووت...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ساعدوني همووووووووووووت...*



*بسم الصليب
مالك قلقتنى 
خييير؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بسم الصليب*
> *مالك قلقتنى *
> *خييير؟؟*


 *لالالالالا...*

*ما تقلقي تقبريني اختي...*

*زكام فظيع اول مرة في حياتي اشعر كده...*


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامة عليك يا اخي قلقتنا عليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلامتك الف سلامه
حاول تاخد اى حاجه سريعه تضيعه
 واشرب ليمون كتير *


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا اخي قلقتنا عليك


 *لالالا ما تقلق يا قلبي...*

*بشكرك حبيبي...
*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك الف سلامه*
> *حاول تاخد اى حاجه سريعه تضيعه*
> *واشرب ليمون كتير *


*ميرسي الك اختي الغالية...*

*اخدت دواء وشوي بصير كويس ما تقلقي الله يخليكي...*

*الرب يكون معك يا غالية...*


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك ويباركك يا كرستيان


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا معاك ويباركك يا كرستيان


*الله يخليك يا غالي...*


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بدأت ارتاح 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> بدأت ارتاح ​


يا مسهل​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يا مسهل​


هههههههههههههه
صلواتك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> صلواتك ​


 لا  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لا  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


كويس كده اضمن ارتاح اكتر ههههههههههه
:99::99:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> كويس كده اضمن ارتاح اكتر ههههههههههه
> :99::99:​


:t9::t9::t9::t9:  مش مطمن لكلاميك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9:  مش مطمن لكلاميك​


:smile01:smile01:15_3_36[1]::smile01:smile01​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> :smile01:smile01:15_3_36[1]::smile01:smile01​


_:new6::new6::new6:ايو كدا  بنات تخاف  _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_*فهمت والحمد لله​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*فهمت والحمد لله​*_


 وليه  كدا يا كوكو  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وليه  كدا يا كوكو  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:




*كله بدعواتك يا مبرووك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كله بدعواتك يا مبرووك​*


 :new6::new6::new6:  
اى  خدمة يا  كوكو انت حبيبى يا برنس ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مكنتش عايزة يحصل كده 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحمد الله علي كل شئ*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ملل زى كل يوم


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

سعادة وفرح​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

منتظره عمل يديك


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موجوعة اوي ​


----------



## Critic (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*  ! expired*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> موجوعة اوي ​


ربنا يفرح قلبيك


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه  كل يوم لازم ينتهى بحزن  وبوجع كبير من ااقرب الناس  لقلبى ؟؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبيك


 

اهو انت ​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه كل يوم لازم ينتهى بحزن وبوجع كبير من ااقرب الناس لقلبى ؟؟؟


 

اوقات كتير بنعمل اعتبار كبير لناس هما مش يستهلوه
واوقات بنعشم في ناس مش بيكونوا اد العشم ده
وفي النهاية النتيجة جرح كبير وللاسف احنا اللي بنبقي السبب
بنجرح نفسنا بايدينا​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اوقات كتير بنعمل اعتبار كبير لناس هما مش يستهلوه
> واوقات بنعشم في ناس مش بيكونوا اد العشم ده
> وفي النهاية النتيجة جرح كبير وللاسف احنا اللي بنبقي السبب
> 
> بنجرح نفسنا بايدينا​


_ :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:   يعلن فيه النهايه  لكل شخصيه _
_كانت سبب لحزنى_​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _:love_letter_open::love_letter_open::love_letter_open: يعلن فيه النهايه لكل شخصيه _
> 
> _كانت سبب لحزنى_​


 

عندما يبدأ احد بالخروج من { حياتك }
شيئا فشيئا
فتأكد ان الله يخلق مساحه جديده لشخص >> افضل << ليحل محله
فشكرا للذين خرجوا من حياتي​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الذين سقطو من نظرى  لاه\نهم اعطونى الفرصة  لكى ارا  اشخصا افضل منهم بكثير​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*منكم لله*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الظلم وحش جداااااااااااااااااا ومؤلم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*"‎ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب‎"*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلانة اوى 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة واعصابى تعبانة اوى وعندى رغبة شديدة فى العياط بشده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> تعبانة واعصابى تعبانة اوى وعندى رغبة شديدة فى العياط بشده


ربنا يرفع عنك اى تعب او زعل ياحبيبتى
ويفرحك
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يرفع عنك اى تعب او زعل ياحبيبتى
> ويفرحك​




ميرسية ياقمر على كلامك وصليلى كتير ياجميلة


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كويسة الحمد لله


----------



## Nemo (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ثقتى فيك من غير حدود هاعدى بيك أعلى السدود


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرتبكه ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

متل البارحة و قبل البارحة و قبل الي قبل البارحة

سعيد جدا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""​


----------



## نغم (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سعيدة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبان*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> سعيدة



يا رب دائما"​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان*



سلامتك يا مايكل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*إسندنى وقوينى يارب يسوع...*


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *إسندنى وقوينى يارب يسوع...*



امين يا ابو طربو​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان*


 

يا خراشي

ليه يا ميكي

الف الف سلامه عليا يوووه قصدي عليك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*:ura1::08::ura1:
أغيظكوا بقى :gy0000:
ههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2010)

فاصل خالـــص ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *:ura1::08::ura1:*
> 
> *أغيظكوا بقى :gy0000:*
> 
> *ههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه مرمر منورة


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فاصل خالـــص ​


 

هههههههههههه

معلش معلش يا كوكو:99:


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فاصل خالـــص ​



اوصلك خط من عندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بكره عيد ميلادك لازم تكون فررررحان

كل سنه و انت طيب يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> معلش معلش يا كوكو:99:


 
هههههههههههه 
:08:​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *:ura1::08::ura1:
> أغيظكوا بقى :gy0000:
> ههههههه*​



غيظينا مش مهم

المهم ان تكوني فرحانه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> اوصلك خط من عندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> 
> بكره عيد ميلادك لازم تكون فررررحان​
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك 
عادى هيكون يوم شغل عادى :closedeye
وانت طيب ​


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*i am still alive*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> سلامتك يا مايكل​



*الله يسلمك يا حبي​*


روزي86 قال:


> يا خراشي
> 
> ليه يا ميكي
> 
> الف الف سلامه عليا يوووه قصدي عليك هههههههههههههههه




*اما افوقلك يا نصه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*يااااااااااااااه جوايا تفاؤل وإيمان يارب أشكـــــــــرك
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> موجوعة اوي ​


 *سلامتك يا غالية ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> زعلانة اوى ​


 *ربنا يفرح قلبك...*

*سلام الرب يسوع معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> تعبانة واعصابى تعبانة اوى وعندى رغبة شديدة فى العياط بشده


 *الرب يحفظك من كل شر يا غالية...*

*ليه بس كده...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مرتبكه ​*


 *ربنا يسر امورك يا غالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كله تمااااااااااااااام


*يا رب دايما...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان*


*سلامة قلبك يا مايكل...*

*الرب يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط...*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووق


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مبسوط...*


 

لالالالالالالالالاانت جوووووووووووو:gy0000:


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووق


 *ليه تقبرني...*

*ربنا يكون معك يا غالي ويحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووق


 

مالك بس يا جون

طمني عليك


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك بس يا جون
> 
> طمني عليك


_ ربنا يخليكى يا زوزا    كله بيعدى  _​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ربنا يخليكى يا زوزا كله بيعدى _​


 

ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك للخير يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك للخير يا جون


يارب يا  روزى


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اشعر بمحبة حلوة من القلب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*قرفانة على الاخر​*


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لشو هيك بس يا سندريلا
ربنا يباركك ويسعد قلبك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> لشو هيك بس يا سندريلا
> ربنا يباركك ويسعد قلبك




*اهو يوم كدة ويوم كدة ياجوجو
ميرسى خالص لزوقك ياجميل​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اشعر بمحبة حلوة من القلب​


 

يارب دايما يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *قرفانة على الاخر​*


 

ليه بس كده يا سندريلا

خير


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اهو يوم كدة ويوم كدة ياجوجو
> ميرسى خالص لزوقك ياجميل​*


*ربنا معاكي يساندك ويبارك كل امورك ويدبرها للخير دايما

*​


روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا جوجو


ربنا يخليكي يا البسمة الحلوة انتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس كده يا سندريلا
> 
> خير




*اليوم كان مكعبل ومقرف على الاخر يا روزى :heat:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			ربنا معاكي يساندك ويبارك كل امورك ويدبرها للخير دايما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى ياجوجو
ربنا يخليك
وانت كمان ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا البسمة الحلوة انتي


 

اهو انت بقي هههههههههههههههههه:08:


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اليوم كان مكعبل ومقرف على الاخر يا روزى :heat:​*


 

معلش معلش ماهو مفيش شئ بيفضل علي حاله

كبري دماغك وكله هيبقي تمام بأذن المسيح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> معلش معلش ماهو مفيش شئ بيفضل علي حاله
> 
> كبري دماغك وكله هيبقي تمام بأذن المسيح




*يارب يااوختى يارب :94:​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مرتاااااااااحه


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااارب دايما يا روزي
ربنا يسعد قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا جوجو

يارب انت كمان يا عسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعباااااااااااااااانة جدددددددددددددددددددا*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا

خير مالك


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

فاقده الاحساس خلاص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فاقده الاحساس خلاص ههههههههههه


 

ههههههههه ليه بس يا ميرو يا قمر


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااااااااانة جدددددددددددددددددددا*​


*
الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى*​


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فاقده الاحساس خلاص ههههههههههه


*
احكيلى بسرعه فاقدة الاحساس ليه بس*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> احكيلى بسرعه فاقدة الاحساس ليه بس*​


لا يا هابي صدقيني دا بنتيجه حتميه لاي واحد بيكون ةمدايق بقاله فتره 
فا خلاص بيفقد الاحساس باي حاجه


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> لا يا هابي صدقيني دا بنتيجه حتميه لاي واحد بيكون ةمدايق بقاله فتره
> فا خلاص بيفقد الاحساس باي حاجه



*قولى بسرعه مدايقه ليه هههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *قولى بسرعه مدايقه ليه هههههه*​


دنيااااااااااااااا 
متقلقيش عليا حبيبتي


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> دنيااااااااااااااا
> متقلقيش عليا حبيبتي



*مين دنيا دى اعرفها *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

_مش حاسس بحاجة_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

قــلق
​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه بصره يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه  كدا يا  ميرو مش متعود منيك على   كدا


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قــلق​


_ كل  دا علشان  غيرتى  صورة  توم  وجيرى اللى كنتى حطاها_
_ربنا يفرح قلبيك _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا
> 
> خير مالك


*الله يسلمك يا قمر*
*شوية تعب كده كوكتيل*
*ربنا مش حرماني من حاجة :closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى*​


*الله يسلمك يا مامتي*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قــلق
> ​


ربنا معاكي يا جميل 
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *مين دنيا دى اعرفها *​


هههههههه هبقي احكيلك عنها 


jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه  كدا يا  ميرو مش متعود منيك على   كدا


تغيررر يا جون يا خويا:99:


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


ياارب دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا قمر*
> 
> *شوية تعب كده كوكتيل*
> *ربنا مش حرماني من حاجة :closedeye*​


_ الف  سلامة عليكى يا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_هتعدى_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ الف  سلامة عليكى يا روكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
> _هتعدى_​


*الله يسلمك يا جون*
*نشكر ربنا علي كل حال*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

دماغي هتنفجر من الصداااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ كل  دا علشان  غيرتى  صورة  توم  وجيرى اللى كنتى حطاها_
> _ربنا يفرح قلبيك _​


تفتكر يا جونا :t9:
لو كده احط ديزنى كلها ههههههههههه
​


mero_engel قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا جميل
> ويفرح قلبك


ميرسى ياحبيبة قلبى :Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسة ان فى حاجة غلط 
ايييييييييه هى ؟!!!!!
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> حاسة ان فى حاجة غلط ​
> ايييييييييه هى ؟!!!!!​




طبعا ان انا مش موجودة معاكي
الغلط اني ناقصاكي لان الياهو بايظ عندي :gy0000:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> طبعا ان انا مش موجودة معاكي
> الغلط اني ناقصاكي لان الياهو بايظ عندي :gy0000:​


لالالالالالالالالا دى الحاجة الصح الوحيدة :heat:
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا دى الحاجة الصح الوحيدة :heat:​


 

يا بت مش تنكري
انا زي اختك يعني مش هفهمك غلط
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بت مش تنكري
> انا زي اختك يعني مش هفهمك غلط
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


ولا اعرفففففك يا مرمورة 
انت مين ياعم اسماعيل 
اوعى تقولهم على اسمك يا صااااابر
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ولا اعرفففففك يا مرمورة
> انت مين ياعم اسماعيل
> اوعى تقولهم على اسمك يا صااااابر​


 

ايه ده انتي وصلتي ؟
طب سلميلي عليهم نفر نفر وحياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

:34ef::34ef::34ef::34ef::34ef:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> :34ef::34ef::34ef::34ef::34ef:​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه احساس الجيلى ده 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه احساس الجيلى ده
> ​



:34ef:
i'm happy​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *قرفانة على الاخر​*


*ربنا يكون معك يا عالية... *


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مرتاااااااااحه


 *يا رب دايما يا قمر...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااااااااانة جدددددددددددددددددددا*​


 *سلامة قلبك يا غالية...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فاقده الاحساس خلاص ههههههههههه


 *الرب يطون معك اختيي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مش حاسس بحاجة_​


*سلامتك يا جون ربنا يحفظك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> قــلق​


*الرب يريح بالك يا غالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> دماغي هتنفجر من الصداااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​


 *سلامة قلبك...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :34ef:
> i'm happy​


Ya waaaaaaaaaaad 
يارب دايمااااااا
​


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كالعاده

سعييييييييييد​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنت جمييييييييل قووووووووى يارب يســـــــوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعنى يا رب وامسك بيمينى ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا رب وامسك بيمينى ​*



سفر إشعياء 41: 13
 لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ. ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> سفر إشعياء 41: 13
> لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ. ​



*ميرررسى يا جارجيوس خالص
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا جارجيوس خالص
> ربنا يعوضك*



اهلا" يا دونا​


----------



## Nemo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

1 وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي. 
2 إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ. 
3 لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصُكَ.


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> 1 وَالآنَ هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ وَجَابِلُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي فَدَيْتُكَ. دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. أَنْتَ لِي.
> 2 إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ وَفِي الأَنْهَارِ فَلاَ تَغْمُرُكَ. إِذَا مَشَيْتَ فِي النَّارِ فَلاَ تُلْذَعُ وَاللَّهِيبُ لاَ يُحْرِقُكَ.
> 3 لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصُكَ.



تتمه

اشعياء 43
4 إِذْ صِرْتَ عَزِيزًا فِي عَيْنَيَّ مُكَرَّمًا، وَأَنَا قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُكَ. أُعْطِي أُنَاسًا عِوَضَكَ وَشُعُوبًا عِوَضَ نَفْسِكَ.
5 لاَ تَخَفْ فَإِنِّي مَعَكَ. مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ آتِي بِنَسْلِكَ، وَمِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَجْمَعُكَ.
6 أَقُولُ لِلشَّمَالِ: أَعْطِ، وَلِلْجَنُوبِ: لاَ تَمْنَعْ. اِيتِ بِبَنِيَّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَبِبَنَاتِي مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ.
7 بِكُلِّ مَنْ دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي وَلِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ.


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعنى يا رب وامسك بيمينى ​*


_ ربنا معاكى يا دونا ويقويكى   _​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

احسن  شويه


----------



## Nemo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> تتمه
> 
> اشعياء 43
> 4 إِذْ صِرْتَ عَزِيزًا فِي عَيْنَيَّ مُكَرَّمًا، وَأَنَا قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُكَ. أُعْطِي أُنَاسًا عِوَضَكَ وَشُعُوبًا عِوَضَ نَفْسِكَ.
> ...



امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ ربنا معاكى يا دونا ويقويكى   _​



*ميرررسى يا جون وربنا يكون معاك انت كمان ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالى يا لطيف يا لطيف ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> حاسس بمصيبه جيالى يا لطيف يا لطيف ​



*ههههههههه ليه بس كده يا شادى
بعد الشر عليك
ربنا يحميك من اى مصيبه واذى *


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههه ليه بس كده يا شادى
> بعد الشر عليك
> ربنا يحميك من اى مصيبه واذى *



المصيبه الى لابد منها يا دونا الجيش :act23:

انا رايح الكشف الطبى بكرة فى المنيا صلولى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> المصيبه الى لابد منها يا دونا الجيش :act23:
> 
> انا رايح الكشف الطبى بكرة فى المنيا صلولى​



*ايوووون صح ما فادى قالنا فى المباركين 
ربنا يدبررر متقلقش
صلى انت بس لربنا وقوله لتكن مشيئئتك وربنا معاكوا *


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ايوووون صح ما فادى قالنا فى المباركين
> ربنا يدبررر متقلقش
> صلى انت بس لربنا وقوله لتكن مشيئئتك وربنا معاكوا *



بجد انا سايبها على ربنا ومش فارق معايا جيش ولا لا 
وانا ما اعرفش ان فادى حاطط لانى مش مبارك​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا دفعه هههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا دفعه هههههههههههههه



يا فقر اشوف فيكى يوم :act23:

لسه الكشف الطبى​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالا خلاص خلاص انت دخلت

مبروووووووووووووك ههههههههههههه

بعدين انا اسمي روزي مش فقر ماشي هههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> المصيبه الى لابد منها يا دونا الجيش :act23:
> 
> انا رايح الكشف الطبى بكرة فى المنيا صلولى​



الرب يسوع يكون معك يا شادي

هي المصيبه اذا انت دخلت السجن معي​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاسس أني عايش *​


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا خلاص خلاص انت دخلت
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر معاكى
مبروك دى تقوليها لو اخد الاعفاء​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ربنا معاك يا شادي

ونقولك مبروك قريب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرتاح شويه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*إرهااااااااااااااق جااااااااااامد...بس نشكر ربنا*


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسووووووطه


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا كمان مبسوط


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *إرهااااااااااااااق جااااااااااامد...بس نشكر ربنا*


*ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

صداع خفيف ناوى يتقل:smile01​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> صداع خفيف ناوى يتقل:smile01​


*سلامة قلبك اختي الغالية...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب ممتاز...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامة قلبك اختي الغالية...*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معك...*


ميرسى يا جووووووو
ومعاك يا غالى 
​


----------



## just member (22 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا حنين كبير​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسس انى لا اصلح للاستخدام الادامى


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> حاسس انى لا اصلح للاستخدام الادامى


*ليه بس كده...*

*الرب يكون معك يا قلبي...*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ليه بس كده...*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك يا قلبي...*



قدرنا يا كريستيان


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> قدرنا يا كريستيان


*ربنا يتمم اللي فيه الخير حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلق...*


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يايسوع على كل حال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياربى جوايا تفاؤل كبيييييييييير ...*


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*متفائل وحاسس أني كويس*

*بجد بشكرك يارب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​


----------



## just member (22 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا ضيق


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا ضيق


 

ربنا يرفع عنك يا جوجو
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​


 
*ياسسسسسسسسس *​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *متفائل وحاسس أني كويس*​
> 
> 
> *بجد بشكرك يارب*​


 

يارب دايما​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا ضيق



*مالك ؟*
*ألبس تيشرت واسع شوية طيب *​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقانة ولسه تعبانة
*​


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 نوفمبر 2010)

يا يسوع ساعدنا


----------



## زيزي جيسس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاجه لمسه ايدك


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط موت ومش عارف ليه *
*بس يكفيني أني بتكلم عنك يا رب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

احسن من الاول شوية 
نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> احسن من الاول شوية ​
> نشكر ربنا​


_ يارب   دايما بخيررررررررررررررررررررررر_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ يارب   دايما بخيررررررررررررررررررررررر_​


ميرسى ياجونا
وانت كمان
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

امين  يا رب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة الحمدلله
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_اجمل  سعادة فى الكون  _​


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبااااااااااااااااانة يا ربي ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووقة وحاسة انى ف كابوسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## جارجيوس (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مع اني تعبان جسديا"

لكن

المعنويه عاليه

و الهمه

ايضا" عاليه​


----------



## جارجيوس (23 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووقة وحاسة انى ف كابوسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس



سفر المزامير 50: 15
 وَادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاسس اني ولا حاجه*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تماااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا ضيق


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قلقانة ولسه تعبانة*​


 *سلامة قلبك يا غالية من التعب...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزه اعض حد جامد اوي هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مبسوط موت ومش عارف ليه *​
> 
> *بس يكفيني أني بتكلم عنك يا رب *​


*يا رب دايما... *


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> احسن من الاول شوية ​
> 
> نشكر ربنا​


*نشكر الرب...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _اجمل سعادة فى الكون _​


*يا رب دايما فرحان يا جون...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااانة يا ربي ​*


*ربنا يقويكي اختي ويكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووقة وحاسة انى ف كابوسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


*ليه بس؟؟؟*

*الرب يكون معك اختي... صلي ربنا ما بيترك حد...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> مع اني تعبان جسديا"​
> 
> لكن​
> المعنويه عاليه​
> ...


*نشكر الرب حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس اني ولا حاجه*


*ما تقولش كده يا مايكل انت قيمتك عالية...*

*فكر دايما ان في ناس بتحبك... ماتفكرش فقط في اللي بكرهوك او مش مهتمين بيك...*

*في حد بيحبك كتير اوي... يسوع...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تماااااااااااااااااااام


*يا رب دايما يا روزي...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*متضايقة جدا*​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة جدا*​



*ليه بس حبيبتى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ليه بس حبيبتى *​


*مافيش يا مامتي*
*الحمد لله:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبااااااانة جدا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاجة قوة من ربنا
​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

حالي متعب جداا 
احتاجك يارب...​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالي متعب جداا
> احتاجك يارب...​



*الف سلامه عليك ياابنى 
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رايق كتير .... بس كابس عليا النوم *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ورجعنا تاني للحزن
هههههههه
شكله ورايا ورايا مفيش مفر منه
يارب ارحمني


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ورجعنا تاني للحزن
> هههههههه
> شكله ورايا ورايا مفيش مفر منه
> يارب ارحمني


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*بصي يا بنتي *
*الحزن هو طريق الإنسان الوحيد لمعرفة نفسه وما يدور بداخلها *
*وهو وجه العملة الأخر لحياة الإنسان *

*وأسألي مجرب *​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

فليسوف فليسوف يعني
روح نام يا واااد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فليسوف فليسوف يعني
> روح نام يا واااد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*رأيك كده :2:*

*أوكشن بس والنبي جمدين الكلمتين دول *
*تحب أقول كمان :love34:*​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه
اي خدمة علشان تعرف انت مش لوحدك بس
روح نام بقي وكل ارز باللبن مع الملايكة
هايدا اخر يوم تأكل فية ارز باللبن
بعد هيك بيجيلك ارز بس


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة اوي ​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> اي خدمة علشان تعرف انت مش لوحدك بس
> روح نام بقي وكل ارز باللبن مع الملايكة
> هايدا اخر يوم تأكل فية ارز باللبن
> بعد هيك بيجيلك ارز بس


 
*صح الملايكة هتبقي صيمة ههههههههههه*

*ممكن يجولي برز بس عليه كريمر *
*ده صيامي :t17:*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي ​


 
*أقلك خشي نامي ومتضيعيش وقت ألحقي قطر النوم :dntknw:*
*والف سلامة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*سمّر خوفك يارب يسوع فى لحمى*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تومااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أقلك خشي نامي ومتضيعيش وقت ألحقي قطر النوم :dntknw:*
> 
> *والف سلامة *​


 

انا بنام طول النهار وبصحي بالليل من التعب
استحالة انام دلوقتي
الله يسلمك​


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليكي يا مرمورة


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف سلامة عليكى مرمر
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

متضايقة 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي يا مرمورة


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكى مرمر*
> 
> 
> *ربنا معاكى*​


 

الله يسلمك يا سوني
ومعاك يارب
بس تتحسد مش كاتب منك لله يعني
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متضايقة
> ​




من ايه بس يا حبيبتي


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> متضايقة ​


 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي​


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يسلمك يا سوني
> ومعاك يارب
> بس تتحسد مش كاتب منك لله يعني
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*منا مش عارف اكتبهالك انتى ولا بنت العدرا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *منا مش عارف اكتبهالك انتى ولا بنت العدرا*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا معاكم*​


 

اتقي ربنا يا عمنا بقي
بقولك ايه
منك لله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

زي الفلللللللللللللللل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ومااااااااااااااااازلت*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب دايما*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> من ايه بس يا حبيبتي


غلاسة دنيا بقى ياحبى نعمل ايه 
​


marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي​


ميرسى ياحبى وانتى كمان
​


sony_33 قال:


> *منا مش عارف اكتبهالك انتى ولا بنت العدرا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكم*​


هههههههههههه
معلش يا سونى غلبناك
ربنا معاك انت كمان ياباشا
​


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه
> معلش يا سونى غلبناك
> ربنا معاك انت كمان ياباشا


*بلدياتى ومضطر استحملكم
هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحميكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساس صععععععب جدا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ضــعف 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ضــعف ​


_ ربنا يقويك يا  باشا_
_ويفرح قلبك  قادر  يا  كريم_​


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانه محتاجه لمسه ايدك يا ابويا تشيل عن الحزن


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2010)

حيران   اووووووووووى    محتاج لايدك  تتمجد​


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حيران   اووووووووووى    محتاج لايدك  تتمجد​


ربنا معاك ويدبر امورك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> تعبانه محتاجه لمسه ايدك يا ابويا تشيل عن الحزن


_ ربنا يفرح قلبيك ويقويكى يا  ميرووووووووو_
_ويرشديك للصالح_​


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرررسي يا جون ربنا يخليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*فـــــــرح لا ينطــق به...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحت قلوبنا يا رب ولم تشمت فينا اعدائنا 
لك كل الشكر المستحق ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فرحت قلوبنا يا رب ولم تشمت فينا اعدائنا ​*
> 
> *لك كل الشكر المستحق *​


_ عنديك   حق يا دونا   _
_ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووود_
_اول مرة امبارح كنت احس انى خايف على حاجة كدا_
_نشكر ربنا انه رجعلنا كنيستنا  تانىleasantrleasantrleasantr_​


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فرحت قلوبنا يا رب ولم تشمت فينا اعدائنا
> لك كل الشكر المستحق ​*


*
نشكر الرب 
صدقيني يا دونا دمعتي نزلت مبارح 
حسيت اني فقدت غالي عليا 

نشكر ربنا ​*


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اشعر بالغربة
وتائة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اشعر بالغربة
> وتائة


 ليه يا جوجو    كدا بس
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كبير


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ عنديك   حق يا دونا   _
> _ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووود_
> _اول مرة امبارح كنت احس انى خايف على حاجة كدا_
> _نشكر ربنا انه رجعلنا كنيستنا  تانىleasantrleasantrleasantr_​



*طبعاااا ربنا موجووووووود يا جووون واحنا كلنا فى رعايته 
كان خوف طبيعى ولكن الثقه فى ربنا وقدرته مغابتش عننا لحظه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> نشكر الرب
> صدقيني يا دونا دمعتي نزلت مبارح
> حسيت اني فقدت غالي عليا
> ...



*مصدقاكى حبيبتى لانه كان احساس مشترك لمسته بنفسى من الكل
توقفت الحياه كلها ولم افعل طول اليوم سوى الصلاه بالدموع 
وكانت الفرحه رغم انف الحاقدين :gy0000: ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اشعر بالغربة
> وتائة



*معقوله برضه يا جوجو تفضل تايه بعد رجوع بيتنا الجميل لينا من تانى :blush2:
  افرح يلا وارمى اى حزن وهم ورا ضهرك :flowers:*


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدقاكى حبيبتى لانه كان احساس مشترك لمسته بنفسى من الكل
> توقفت الحياه كلها ولم افعل طول اليوم سوى الصلاه بالدموع
> وكانت الفرحه رغم انف الحاقدين :gy0000: ههههههه*


*هههههههههههه
طيب كويس انه كان في حد متلي 
صدقيني مبارح كان ورايا مشاريع الدنيا 
لغيتها كلها و ما عملتش حاجة غير الصلاة 

و فعلا ربنا فرحنا و لم يشتمت الاعداء بنا :yahoo::yahoo:
بجد دي معجزة لانه المنتدى رجع في وقت قليل 
ربنا يحمي هذه الكنيسة من ايدي الشر يـــــــــا رب ​*


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه يا جوجو    كدا بس
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كبير


*هايدا احساس بالغالب دائم يا جون
لانو بالحقيقة هايدا حالي من فترة طويلة اصلا
ربنا يخليك ويبارك محبتك اخي الغالي
*​


dona nabil قال:


> *معقوله برضه يا جوجو تفضل تايه بعد رجوع بيتنا الجميل لينا من تانى :blush2:
> افرح يلا وارمى اى حزن وهم ورا ضهرك :flowers:*


اكيد لا يا دونا رجوع المنتدي من تاني شيئ اسعدني جدا
ربنا يديمة علينا بركة


----------



## Desert Rose (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة جدا ان المنتدى رجع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*:yahoo::yahoo:**:yahoo::yahoo:**:yahoo::yahoo:

*​


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياعينى ياعينى ياعينى على الولا 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب القدوس 
هللوليــــــــــــــــــــــــا ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكتئبة!!!!!!!!! ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اول لما جوفاني قالتلي انه رجع
وهي اللي بشرتني بالخبر الجميل ده
فرحت جدا لاني كنت متدايق من امبارح
الحمد لله ان منتدانا رجع تاني وبسرعه
وانشاء الله المنتدي هيفضل موجود للابد
مهما حاولوا المتخلفين من افعال متخلفه زيهم
نشكر ربنا وشكر خاص لروك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *مكتئبة!!!!!!!!! ​*




*ربنا يكون معاكي
ويفرح قلبك انشاء الله​*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اول لما جوفاني قالتلي انه رجع​*
> *وهي اللي بشرتني بالخبر الجميل ده*
> *فرحت جدا لاني كنت متدايق من امبارح*
> *الحمد لله ان منتدانا رجع تاني وبسرعه*
> ...


 اي خدمه 
انا جيت ربتا مشمتش فيا حد :t32:
وان شاء الله المنتدي هفضل علي طول
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها:94:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اي خدمه
> انا جيت ربتا مشمتش فيا حد :t32:
> وان شاء الله المنتدي هفضل علي طول
> ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها:94:





*اول مره تعملي خير يا حماتي :new6:
ربنا عمره ما هيشمت فينا حد
واكيد معانا وبيساعدنا 
وانشاء الله المنتدي سيستمر للأبد
مهما عبثوا وحاولوا اي متخلف ارهابي​*


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

فرح كبير من بعد ضيق


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام الرب يسوع معكم احبائي...*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة وقلقانة وتعبانة


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبسوطة وقلقانة وتعبانة


 *هههههههههه...*

*ليه بس كده...*

*ههههه...*

*الرب يكون معك يا غالية...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعباااااااااااانة جدددددددددا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرهقة جدا*​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بدأ ينتابني الخوف


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك يا جوجوووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*صدااااااااااااع ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تـــــــــعب
​


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملل....*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة اوي ومرتاحة بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزه انام


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*خير اللهم اجعلة خير*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

خير يا سوني ههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارف يا اختى حسيت بحاجة غريبة ان فى حد مبسوط
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يارب الكل يا سوني


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *خير اللهم اجعلة خير*​


*بتحلم وانت واقف يا سوني:thnk0001:*​


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعمل اية ياختى مبنامش
قلت احلم هنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ومازاااااااااااال التعب موجووووووود*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اعمل اية ياختى مبنامش
> قلت احلم هنا*​


*هههههههههههه*
*ايه يا حسن يا اسمر هههه*
*لا احلم في بيتكم:new6:*​


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*وانت طيب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش عارف يا اختى حسيت بحاجة غريبة ان فى حد مبسوط*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

حاسة ان الكلام عليا
يابني ابعد بعيد علشان يبقي ليك عمر في المنتدي​


----------



## mero_engel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يارب في كل الاحوال


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة ان الكلام عليا
> يابني ابعد بعيد علشان يبقي ليك عمر في المنتدي​



والله فرحتلك قوى ومردتش اقول
منك لله المرة دى​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تماااااااام


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*طالبة معايا ضحك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> والله فرحتلك قوى ومردتش اقول
> 
> 
> منك لله المرة دى​


 

ربنا يخليك يا سوني
مش اخويا لازم تفرحلي طبعا​


----------



## sony_33 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*طبعا ربنا معاكى وتفرحى على طول
ومقولش 
منك لله تانى
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *طبعا ربنا معاكى وتفرحى على طول*
> 
> *ومقولش *
> *منك لله تانى*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت وحظك
اصل انا اقل حاجة بتفرحني واقل حاجة بتزعلني​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة بس هغلس ع التعب بإنى فرحاااااااااااااااااااانة
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة بس هغلس ع التعب بإنى فرحاااااااااااااااااااانة​


*ههههه يا رب دايمااااا يا جميلة تبقى فرحانة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبان اوى​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا روزى 
يارب تكونى بخير ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انا تمام نشكر ربنا

المهم خد بالك من صحتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب ديما بخير يا روزى 
حاضر 
لازم راحه بس ماينفعش اجازات ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم

اديني عنوان صاحب الشغل ده

وانا اروح افجره ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه 
سيبى عليا الموضوع ده 
بس ادينى القنابل انتى وانا هفجره ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

طيب ماشي الشهر 13 الساعه 13 في وسط البلد هههههههههههه

ده الميعاد


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممم 
كويس 
 هيكون ماعنديش حاجه ​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مخنوق طبعاً ....*

*محدش شاف موضوع -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر؟-*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوقه جدا


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبانة شوية بس برضه مبسوطة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> كويس
> هيكون ماعنديش حاجه ​


 

هههههههههه طيب كويس:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> مخنوقه جدا


 

ليه بس يا قمر

ربنا معاكي


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق طبعاً ....*​
> 
> 
> *محدش شاف موضوع -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر؟-*​


 

هههههههههه انا شوفته كان بيشرب عصير من شويه هههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *تعبانة شوية بس برضه مبسوطة ​*


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر


*
يا حبيبتي يا روزي 
مررررسي ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق طبعاً ....*
> 
> *محدش شاف موضوع -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر؟-*​



*هههههههههههه
كان فى القسم اللى جنبنا ومشى من يومين :ura1:​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا كله كويس
​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سعيد جدا"​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لسه فى وجع :smil13:​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> لسه فى وجع :smil13:​



الف سلامة عليك يا كوكو​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انا شوفته كان بيشرب عصير من شويه هههههههههه:a63:


 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *كان فى القسم اللى جنبنا ومشى من يومين :ura1:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مهيسة شوية ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مهيسة شوية ​*


هههههههههه اوبس بلاش انتى :yahoo:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههه اوبس بلاش انتى :yahoo:
> ​




*هههههههههههههه
ليه بقا كدةةةةة :blush2:​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ليه بقا كدةةةةة :blush2:​*


ما انتى عارفة الحكاية بتكبر هههههههههه
30:30:30:
​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> لسه فى وجع :smil13:​


*سلامة قلبك من الوجع...*

*ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ما انتى عارفة الحكاية بتكبر هههههههههه
> 30:30:30:
> ​




*
هههههههههههههه
ما انا هكبرهالكم بليل
هرجع ايام زمااااااااان :mus25:​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فللللللللله ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههه
> ما انا هكبرهالكم بليل
> هرجع ايام زمااااااااان :mus25:​*


قولى ياااااااااارب :t33:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> قولى ياااااااااارب :t33:
> ​




*يااااااااااارب​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووووطه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا كوكو​


 
الله يسلمك جارجيوس​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامة قلبك من الوجع...*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معك...*


 
الله يسلمك ياجو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب ديما ياللى فوق​


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووطه



ليه بس كدا زعلتينى :yaka:


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووطه


*يا رب دايما يا غالية...*

*انت فرحانة انا احسدك...*

*انا زعلان...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا احسن شويه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب ديما ياللى فوق​


 

اهو انت هههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ليه بس كدا زعلتينى :yaka:


 

هههههههههههه لا ياخويا مش تزعل اعمل زيي:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا غالية...*
> 
> *انت فرحانة انا احسدك...*
> 
> *انا زعلان...*


 

ليه بس يا جوووووووووو

مالك


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> نشكر ربنا احسن شويه​


 

يارب دايما يا كوكو


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا ياخويا مش تزعل اعمل زيي:t30:



ما انا اصلا مبسوط من زمان من اول ما فتحت المنتدى بجد
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يااااااارب دايما يا شادي تكون مبسوط يا جميل


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يااااااارب دايما يا شادي تكون مبسوط يا جميل



ميرسى كتير ليكى يا روزى وانتى كمان يا رب يا سكره​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب دايما


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا كوكو


 
ميرسى يا روز​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس يا جوووووووووو
> 
> مالك


 *ما تقلقيش عايز اتدلع فقط...:99:*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ما تقلقيش عايز اتدلع فقط...:99:*


 

هههههههههههه

اممممممممممم

طيب مفيش دلع احسن هعض :smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فرحانه لاني حاسه ان كل اصدقائي مبسوطين نشكر ربنا


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اممممممممممم
> 
> طيب مفيش دلع احسن هعض :smil15:


*طب ليه...*

*عايز اعيط...:2:*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> فرحانه لاني حاسه ان كل اصدقائي مبسوطين نشكر ربنا



نفس احساسى بجد


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا ممنوع العياط

بس هه

انا نبهتك اهو يا جوووووووووووووو هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> نفس احساسى بجد


 

نشكر ربنا

بتمني بجد الفرحه دي تستمر كتير اوي


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا ممنوع العياط
> 
> ...


:smi411:


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اليوم صعب


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزة انام
هههههههههههه
حاسة بسعادة جامدة جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوطة اووووووووووى
​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مبسوطة اووووووووووى​


 *يا رب دايما...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يا رب دايما...*


اميـــــــــــن
ميرسى يا جو 
​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> ​



*ده كان أحساسي الظهر *
*بس ناو أنا مبسوط موووووووووت *
*الموضوع رجع يا شماتة :blush2:*
*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*
*عودة *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*عايزة انام بس مكسلة ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*wanna fly






*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممممم

مش عارفه


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اليوم صعب


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالي...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف اتخنقت جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف اتخنقت جدااااااااااااا​


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا  قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا  قمر​


ربنا يخليك ياجون
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*need u LORD*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مصدعه

وااااااااااااء


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> للاسف اتخنقت جدااااااااااااا​


*سلامة قلبك يا غالية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> :190vu::190vu::190vu:​


 *فيه ايه بس...*

*ليه الحزن ده كله؟؟؟*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدعه
> 
> وااااااااااااء


*سلامة قلبك يا روزي...*

*ما تعيطيش انت قطعتي قلبي...*

*ههههههههه...*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا جوووووو

ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_رومانسية_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا........*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

متفاائله


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> متفاائله


_طول عمريك_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفة
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _طول عمريك_​


 

ميرسي ليك يا جوووووون


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش عارفة​


 ربنا يرشديك يا باشا ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكررررررررر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_الحمدلله _
_دايما للخير_​


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا قلق وتعبان


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا قلق وتعبان


*ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحان جدا...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا قلق وتعبان


 

مالك بس يا جوجوووووو


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *فرحان جدا...*


 

يارب دايما يا جوووووووووووو:mus13:


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا جوووووووووووو:mus13:


*ميرسي الك روزي لطالما كنت انت سبب من اسباب فرحي...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبت التعب مستمر ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا روزى​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2010)

متضايقة جدا


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا تاسوني


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مبسوط ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه بس يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح من التعب بيخلينى متضايق ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

معلش يا جميل

ربنا يشيل عنك اي تعب


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تعبت التعب مستمر ​


 *الرب يكون معك حبيبي...*

*ايه في ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة جدا


 *يا ربي يا تاسوني ما بحبش اشوف حد زعلان او متدايق...*

*ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط ​


*ربنا يفرح قلبك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

عامل كويس ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكسسلة جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

متعصبة 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_انا بقى كل احاسيس الدنيا  شغاله  دلوقتى _
_محدش يقولى ازاى_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا بقى كل احاسيس الدنيا  شغاله  دلوقتى _
> _محدش يقولى ازاى_​




*أزاي :gy0000:​*


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مو مفوق


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أزاي :gy0000:​*


مش هقولك :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبان جدااااا


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*أووووووووووف :ranting:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدااااا


_ ربنا يشيل عنك يا جوجو ويفرح قلبك _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *أووووووووووف :ranting:​*


_ انتى هتضربى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ _​


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ انتى هتضربى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ _​



*ممكن :act23:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبانة اوي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ممكن :act23:​*


       اشطة يا معلم بس فك بقى      :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي ​


 ايه عايزة تضربى انتى كمان ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ايه عايزة تضربى انتى كمان ولا ايه ؟​


 

اصبر علي رزقك بس
اخرك معايا ساعة واروقك​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اصبر علي رزقك بس
> 
> اخرك معايا ساعة واروقك​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدا   انت فايق يا معلم وانا مروح طيران
:smile01:smile01​


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*شبعان قوى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا انت فايق يا معلم وانا مروح طيران
> 
> :smile01:smile01​



ولا فايق ولا حاجة
بس تعبي تعب جسدي مش نفسي
علشان كده بعرف اهزر وارخم يا واد​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ولا فايق ولا حاجة
> بس تعبي تعب جسدي مش نفسي
> 
> علشان كده بعرف اهزر وارخم يا واد​


_ يارب دايما يا ختى_​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يارب دايما يا ختى_​


 

شكرا
يلا بص قدامك بقي​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> شكرا
> 
> يلا بص قدامك بقي​


 مش هبص  عنديك مانع  :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش هبص عنديك مانع :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:​


 

فاضلك ساعة الا ربع يا جون
صبرك بس​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> فاضلك ساعة الا ربع يا جون
> 
> صبرك بس​


_ كملى الساعة مع نفسيك بقى_
_تصبحى ع خيررررررررررررررر_​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _كملى الساعة مع نفسيك بقى_
> 
> _تصبحى ع خيررررررررررررررر_​



ههههههههههههههه
طب الحساب يجمع بقي بكره
وانت من اهله يا باشا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ومازال التعب مستمر*:spor24:​


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ومازال التعب مستمر*​



*الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى *​


*الله يسلمك يا مامتي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جوايا فرح وسلام وايمان جوايا لما بتكلم معاك يا إلهى....*


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *جوايا فرح وسلام وايمان جوايا لما بتكلم معاك يا إلهى....*



ربنا دايما ياابنى فى فرح وسلام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

:999::999::999::999::999::999:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999:​


*ولقيتي ايه لما سألوكي ياختي:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اشتياااااااااااااق 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999:​


ههههههههههههههههههههه
هى .... بتعمل كده يالهوز 
:new6::new6:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولقيتي ايه لما سألوكي ياختي:gy0000:*​



رديت عليهم *:gy0000:**:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى .... بتعمل كده يالهوز
> :new6::new6:
> ​


*اللي هي ايه بقا:t33:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى .... بتعمل كده يالهوز
> :new6::new6:
> ​



اوبا على التسييييييييح :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> رديت عليهم *:gy0000:**:gy0000:*​


*مانا بقولك لما سالتي لقيتي ايه*
*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووويز هروح انام بدل ما اتشل بدري بدري:t19:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مانا بقولك لما سالتي لقيتي ايه*
> *يالهووووووووووووووووووووووويز هروح انام بدل ما اتشل بدري بدري:t19:*​



ياتحفه الناس هما الى سالونى انا عليه
هلاقى ايه عفريت
روحى نامى احسن ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ياتحفه الناس هما الى سالونى انا عليه
> هلاقى ايه عفريت
> روحى نامى احسن ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*ايوة ورديتي قولتي ايييييييييييييه*
*يالهوووووووووووووووي علي ده غباء:a63:*
*تصدقي انا فعلا هروح انام مش ناقصة شلل سداسي:cry2::a63:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اللي هي ايه بقا:t33:*​


لالالالالالالا ياعم البت تقوم تعدى السكة تطخنى 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تعبااااااااااااااااااااان​


*سلامتك يا فندمleasantr*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اوبا على التسييييييييح :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


هههههههههههههههههه:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لالالالالالالا ياعم البت تقوم تعدى السكة تطخنى
> ​


*عيب عليكي انا هوصل قبلها اطخها واجي:act19:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :999::999::999::999::999::999:​


 انتى نجحتى فى الانتخابات   ولا ايه 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووكleasantr​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ورديتي قولتي ايييييييييييييه*
> *يالهوووووووووووووووي علي ده غباء:a63:*
> *تصدقي انا فعلا هروح انام مش ناقصة شلل سداسي:cry2::a63:*​



مش هقول انا :beee:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عيب عليكي انا هوصل قبلها اطخها واجي:act19:*​



صباحو بؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انتى نجحتى فى الانتخابات   ولا ايه
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووكleasantr​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ده مجرد احساس :t33:​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا ده مجرد احساس :t33:​


 30:30:30:  برضو مبروك
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> 30:30:30:  برضو مبروك
> هههههههههههههههه​



الله يبارك فيك ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مرتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كوووووووووويسة
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااااا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انا تماممممممممممم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*عايزأقولك يارب حياتى وعمرى ليك يا يسوع...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اناااااااااااااام 5 ايام متواصل
​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> نفسى اناااااااااااااام 5 ايام متواصل
> ​



اشربي باكيت فاليوم​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى يجى يوم الاربعاء بسرعة علشان احدد حياتى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> اشربي باكيت فاليوم​


هههههههههههههههه ماشى ياباشا
​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ماشى ياباشا
> ​



اذا ما في عندك بجيبلك اياه على حسابي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> اذا ما في عندك بجيبلك اياه على حسابي​


نو غالبا موجود هنا عادى
بس مش ناوية على الحاجات دى 
عموما ابعت احتياطى هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*احساس متناقض*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*فررحة خارجية وحزن داخلى​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 نوفمبر 2010)

حاسس أني في مصيبة مش قادر استوعبها


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقانه اووووى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مش هقول انا :beee:​


*بقا كده يا بت*
*مااااااااااااااااشي هتشوفي انا هعمل ايه:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> صباحو بؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ ههههههههههههه​


*بقا كده صدقيني ممكن اخد التوك توك بتاعي واجي:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*لسه تعبانة برضه وزززززهقت*​


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبسوط موت *

*وطبعاً السبب مش أني خطبت ولا علشان الزمالك أول الدوري :smile02*

*بس جبت شريط مذهبات -ترانيم-  والبركة في جو *​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

لسه تعبانة انا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## sony_33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*:bomb::bomb::bomb:
علية وعلى اعدائى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:
> علية وعلى اعدائى*​


*بووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم:new6:*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استخبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*واثق أنك جانبى يارب وأنك قادرعلى كل شئ..*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> استخبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


*نشنت يا فاااااااااااااالح:hlp:*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نشنت يا فاااااااااااااالح:hlp:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية كام اصابة فى المنتدى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية كام اصابة فى المنتدى*​


*هههههههههههههههه يعني هما حوالي .. يعني مايزيدش ومايقلش عن ..:t33:*
*:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:**:hlp:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااارة 
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووووووط​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووق اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا إتكالى عليك يارب...*


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*حاسة بامل
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاااااااااااااااره​


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ليييييييييييية كدة 
ربنا يدبر الحال


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعب و ارهاااااق ​*


----------



## just member (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فيا تعب وضيق


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامه علي الجميع

ربنا يكون معاكم


----------



## Rosetta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه علي الجميع
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكم



*مررررسي يا قمر 
ربنا يكون معاكي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفكير كتير *


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*هدوء .... يصاحبه تفكير في ما أنا عليه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مصدعة جدااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*إلهـــــــــــــــى عجيـــــــــــــــــب
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Hate Life
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اينعم لسه تعبانة ويمكن اكتر
بس ليا مزاج اضحك واهزر​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

:ranting::ranting:
*مش جديد عليكى*​:d​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انهي بقي اللي مش جديد
التعب ولا الضحك والهزار ؟
يلا علشان شكلنا هنتعارك ( كلمة اسكندرانية )
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاتنين يا جميل
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي هنعديها علشان انت بلدياتي بس
ومعاك يا باشا​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

happybutterfly قال:


> *حاسة بامل
> *​


*هو اية ال  امل دة
ممكن حد يفسرلى
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي هنعديها علشان انت بلدياتي بس
> ومعاك يا باشا​



*طب وحياتك لاحظى ردود البنات فى الموضوع دة
تعبانة مرهقة مصدومةمفزوعة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اموت واعرف من اية
امال احنا نعمل اية
منكم لله
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *طب وحياتك لاحظى ردود البنات فى الموضوع دة*
> 
> *تعبانة مرهقة مصدومةمفزوعة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

يابني هاتلي حد مش تعبان ولا مرهق ولا حاجة من دي
انت ممكن تكون متفائل زيادة حبتين
علشان كده مش بتهتم بالحاجات دي زي غيرك
وكمان اغلب تعب البنات سببها انتوا
روحوا منكم لله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني هاتلي حد مش تعبان ولا مرهق ولا حاجة من دي
> انت ممكن تكون متفائل زيادة حبتين
> علشان كده مش بتهتم بالحاجات دي زي غيرك
> وكمان اغلب تعب البنات سببها انتوا
> ...



*مهى دى غلطتكم بصراحة
بتحبو قوى قوى زيادة عم اللزوم
احنا كدة مبنحبش الى يحبنا
نحب الى يتعبنا ويطلع عنينة
غلطة كل حد فيكم انكم بتثقو فى من تحبون ولا كانة ملاك جى من السما
مع اننا ممكن نحب حد ونكلم حد تانى ونخطب حد تالت
خلتينى اقلب الوش التانى 
منك لله
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مهى دى غلطتكم بصراحة*
> 
> *بتحبو قوى قوى زيادة عم اللزوم*
> *احنا كدة مبنحبش الى يحبنا*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي وبتقولها كده في وشي
وفي الاخر بتقول منك لله
امال انا ادعي عليكم اقول ايه​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوي وبتقولها كده في وشي
> وفي الاخر بتقول منك لله
> امال انا ادعي عليكم اقول ايه​



انا حقولكو نصيحة لوجة الله
حبو وكانكو تحبون عدو الا انا يثبت العكس
مع تحياتى سونى هارقليز
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*إرهاااااااااااااااااااق جاااااااااامد....** بس نشكر ربنا*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انا حقولكو نصيحة لوجة الله
> 
> حبو وكانكو تحبون عدو الا انا يثبت العكس
> مع تحياتى سونى هارقليز
> ...


 

هتروحوا من ربنا فين بس
يلا ربنا كبير وقادر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> انا حقولكو نصيحة لوجة الله
> حبو وكانكو تحبون عدو الا انا يثبت العكس
> مع تحياتى سونى هارقليز
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



هو الواحد هيحب ولا هيحارب هههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> هو الواحد هيحب ولا هيحارب هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الاتنين حرق اعصاب
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله الاتنين حرق اعصاب
> هههههههههههههههههههه*​



طيب بلاش منهم الى بيحرقوا الاعصاب دول هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*جوايا سلام غير عاااااااااااادى...نشكر ربنا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارفة 
احاسيس متلغبطة 
​


----------



## Twin (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*متضايق ,,,,*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *متضايق ,,,,*​



*ليه بس
مفيش حاجه تستاهل
ربنا يفرح قلبك :94:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الى حد ما مرتاحة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطة كتير
هييييييييييييه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الى حد ما مرتاحة​*


*ولو مش مرتاحة نحب نريحوكي يا شابة:t33:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولو مش مرتاحة نحب نريحوكي يا شابة:t33:*​



*
ههههههههههههه
يا مامى :new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه
> يا مامى :new2:*​


*ايه يا حلوة:t33:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه يا حلوة:t33:*​




*انخضيت :t7:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انخضيت :t7:​*


*اجيبلك طاسة الخضة:bud:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اجيبلك طاسة الخضة:bud:*​



*
تؤتؤ
الحلة بس :t33:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> تؤتؤ
> الحلة بس :t33:​*


*اه اصلها يدوبك:t17:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اه اصلها يدوبك:t17:*​



*
ههههههههه
لا الغطى كفاية
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتخنقت واليوم خرب على اخره كالعادة ​*


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اتخنقت واليوم خرب على اخره كالعادة ​*


*خلاص جربى يوم تانى مش خربان
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههه
> لا الغطى كفاية
> ههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*مممممممممممممم كل شئ انكشف وباااااااان:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اتخنقت واليوم خرب على اخره كالعادة ​*


*كل ده عشان ماشية ياوهوي:new8:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

احساس اول مرة احسه بصراحة
حاسة انى عنيييييييييدة اووووى
​


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> احساس اول مرة احسه بصراحة
> حاسة انى عنيييييييييدة اووووى
> ​


*ربنا يزيد من عنادك بش مش علينا لو سمحتى
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ربنا يزيد من عنادك بش مش علينا لو سمحتى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههه
لا ياباشا انتوا لا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

_الحمد لله _​


----------



## ponponayah (2 ديسمبر 2010)

زى مانا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*محتارة:11azy:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 ديسمبر 2010)

حاسة بأيد الرب كانت معايا جدا انهاردة ...... كانت مواقف عجيبة ويوم عجيب


----------



## Slave For God (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عاجز عن فعل شىء اتمناه 
​


----------



## just member (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ارهاق وتعب كبييير
اعني يا الله...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر  ربنا جوايا سلام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا رب اعنى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مرتاحة 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مفيش شئ فى ايدى 

*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مفيش فايدة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الغزالة رايقة عندي ​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الغزالة رايقة عندي ​


* :new6: :new6: :new6:*

*أوعي بقي تنزلي الشارع بدل ما حد يصتدها :smil15:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مفيش فايدة *​


* ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *:new6: :new6: :new6:*​
> 
> *أوعي بقي تنزلي الشارع بدل ما حد يصتدها :smil15:*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش تقلق بسيبها في البيت قبل ما انزل
عارفة ان عينك فيها​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مفيش فايدة *​


 

انت تبع سعد زغلول ؟؟​


----------



## sony_33 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا حياة  لمن تنادى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *مفيش فايدة *​


_ فعلا  مفيش فايدة  _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطة 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 ديسمبر 2010)

_مخنوق  اوى بجد _​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مخنوق اوى بجد _​


 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جون ويكون معاك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مبسوطة ​


*يا رب دايما يا سكرة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا سكرة*​


ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مخنوق اوى بجد _​


* ربنا قادر يبعد عنك الضيق والخنقة *
*ويفرح قلبك* *صلى كتير*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبانة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> تعبانة​






 : ( ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*فاصل شحن*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مخنوق  اوى بجد _​




*فى اية مالكم :yaka::yaka:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فاصل شحن*



*
حط الفيشة اشحن ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> حط الفيشة اشحن ​*




*الشاحن باظ يا خفه​​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بطني بتوجعني ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*لبست فى الترابيزة هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> حط الفيشة اشحن ​*



اية الظرف دة كله يا ترى ظرف واحد ولا اتنين :smil15:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اية الظرف دة كله يا ترى ظرف واحد ولا اتنين :smil15:​




*لا دة ظرف طارق يا واد :smil15:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اوبا احمد حلمى ياترى بقى وقعتى الموبايل ولا لسه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اوبا احمد مكى ياترى بقى وقعتى الموبايل ولا لسه



*
لا هيقع عليك اقف كويس
عشان ينزل صح :yahoo:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> لا هيقع عليك اقف كويس
> عشان ينزل صح :yahoo:​*



لا هتحرك ويارب يتكسر يارب يتكسر :2:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> لا هتحرك ويارب يتكسر يارب يتكسر :2:​




*لع :t17:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لع :t17:​*




لع هينكسر يعنى هينكسر :nunu0000:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع....*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

احساسى انى لسة صاحية :t33:
​


----------



## just member (3 ديسمبر 2010)

احتياج
احتياج للرحمة


----------



## Rosetta (3 ديسمبر 2010)

:t17::t17::t17::t17:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## روزي86 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تعب بسيط عن الاول

نشكر ربنا


----------



## biscuta (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر الله *​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بفكر في حاجة ومترددة واتعودت افكر كتير قبل ما اعمل اي شيء ولو بسيط


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عايزة انام
​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*قلبى ياناس مجروح لايحتمل اكتر ..اهرب وفين هروح لما الهموم تكتر؟؟*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

نعسانه  ​


----------



## Slave For God (3 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اقعد اذاكر 
صلولى يا اخوتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*احساس متلغبط
فرح ع حزن  *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

slave for god قال:


> نفسى اقعد اذاكر
> صلولى يا اخوتى




*ربنا معاك ويقويك
وانشاء الله تخلص ع خير
بالنجاح والتفوق دايما​*


----------



## Slave For God (3 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويقويك
> وانشاء الله تخلص ع خير
> بالنجاح والتفوق دايما​*


thank you very much


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*محتجالك اوووى يا رب ​*


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احساس متلغبط
> فرح ع حزن  *



ابعتلى نص مشكل
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ابعتلى نص مشكل
> هههههههههههههههههه​




*من عيوووني
انت جيت في جمل :ranting:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*خبأت كلامك فى قلبى لكى لا أخطأ إليك*[/q-bible]


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_ضيق  وصل بيا لخنقه  رخمة اوى _​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اةةة ياربى...
> مش قادر


*ربنا يسندك ويقويك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *محتجالك اوووى يا رب ​*


*ربنا معاكى ويسندك ويدبر امورك يا حببتى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا على كل شيئ*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

لسة مبسوطة الحمدلله
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> لسة مبسوطة الحمدلله​


*يا رب دايما يا حببتى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا حببتى*​


ميرسى يا مانتى
ربنا يخليكى ليا
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ربنا معاكى ويسندك ويدبر امورك يا حببتى*​



*ميرررسى حبيبة قلبى
صلواتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل نعمك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_متفائل ان النهاردة يكون احسن_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

البرد تاعبني لسه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> البرد تاعبني لسه




*سلامتك يا جميل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مخنوقة كتير​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك يا جميل*​


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مخنوقة كتير​*


 

مالك بس

خير مخنوقه من ايه؟:flowers:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك بس
> 
> خير مخنوقه من ايه؟:flowers:




*هو حالى كدة مش بفضل فرحانة كتير :smil13:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رايق مش عارف ليه
وربنا يستر*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

متضايقة جدا ومحتارة


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*سمّر خوفك فى لحمى..*[/q-bible]


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة جدا ومحتارة


*سلامتك يا تاسوني ويا رب الكل بخير...*

*سامحوني احبائي للفترة التي كنت فيها بعيدا عن المنتدى...*

*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي برد

واااااااااااااء


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي برد
> 
> واااااااااااااء


*بلاش دلع بس هه!!!*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تمام الحمدلله
​


----------



## just member (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ارهاق وتعب كبير
ساعدني يارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ارهاق وتعب كبير
> ساعدني يارب




*ربنا يكون معاك ياحبي
ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ارهاق وتعب كبير
> ساعدني يارب



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ياابنى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتحسنت شوية​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*جوايا إحساس بالملل ..يارب أعنى وإسندنى
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تعب وارهاق بس مفيش نوم 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اتحسنت شوية​*



*يا رب دايما يا حبيبتى من احسن لاحسن:94:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *جوايا إحساس بالملل ..يارب أعنى وإسندنى
> *



*+++ اميييين :94: +++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعب وارهاق بس مفيش نوم
> ​



*سلامتك يا بنوته
اكيد فى حاجه شاغله تفكيرك
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*كن معى يا يسوع فى كل خطواتى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كن معى يا يسوع فى كل خطواتى ​*


 

ربنا يرشدك يا قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا بنوته
> اكيد فى حاجه شاغله تفكيرك
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى :94:*


ربنا يخليكى يا دونتى
و ربنا معاكى انتى كمان ياسكرة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يرشدك يا قمر





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا دونتى
> و ربنا معاكى انتى كمان ياسكرة
> ​



*ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا قمراااات :t25:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان   *_
_*اووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان   *_
> _*اووووووووووووووى*_​




*الف سلامه عليك ياحبي

مالك ياواد في ايه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك ياحبي*​
> 
> *مالك ياواد في ايه*​


_* ملكش   دعوة بيا :smil15::smil15:*_
_*انا   كويس بس  جسمى مكسر يا كوكو*_
_*ربنا يحليك يا عسل*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ملكش   دعوة بيا :smil15::smil15:*_
> _*انا   كويس بس  جسمى مكسر يا كوكو*_
> _*ربنا يحليك يا عسل*_​




*خضتني ياواد
الف سلامه عليك يارخم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*من فضلك يارب يسوع شيل عنى...آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *من فضلك يارب يسوع شيل عنى...آمين*


 

امين يارب​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مرهقة جدا وعايزة انام​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههه لسه يا مرموره كنت هكتب ارررررررررهاق

سبقتيني


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لسه يا مرموره كنت هكتب ارررررررررهاق
> 
> سبقتيني


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لسه صاحية من النوم وهموت و انام تاني​


----------



## Rosetta (5 ديسمبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا لسه صاحية من النوم وهموت و انام تاني​




ههههههههه انا بقي عايزه انام لان اليوم كان كله شغل وتعب:vava:


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:​




هههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا حبي :94:


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب متروحو تنامو حد ماسكو
انا بقى حاسس انى مش عايز انام
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *طب متروحو تنامو حد ماسكو
> انا بقى حاسس انى مش عايز انام
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههه يا بختك

هحقد عليك لحد ماتقول عاااااايز اناااااااااااااااااام:smil15:


----------



## Rosetta (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يفرحك يا حبي :94:



*مرررررررررسي يا عسل 
و يفرحك برضه :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه انا بقي عايزه انام لان اليوم كان كله شغل وتعب:vava:


 

ربنا يقويكي يا قمر
طب قومي ريحي بقي​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا بختك
> 
> هحقد عليك لحد ماتقول عاااااايز اناااااااااااااااااام:smil15:


ههههههههههههههههههه
بعينك انا اصلا مبنامش دلوقتى
بنام بعد ساعة
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يقويكي يا قمر
> طب قومي ريحي بقي​




ويقويكي يا حبيبتي

اه انا عشر دقايق كده وهقوم بس وحشتوني انهارده مش دخلت خالص

قولت لازم اسجل حضور ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بعينك انا اصلا مبنامش دلوقتى
> بنام بعد ساعة
> ههههههههههههههه
> ​




هههههههههههه لا كتير اوي بجد

ده انت بتسهر اهووووووووووو ربنا يقويك هههههههههleasantr


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *طب متروحو تنامو حد ماسكو*
> 
> *انا بقى حاسس انى مش عايز انام*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

هي دي لماضة الاسكندرانية يا جماعة
محدش يستغرب
يارب تفضل صاحي علي طول ما يجيلك نوم ابدا​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هي دي لماضة الاسكندرانية يا جماعة
> محدش يستغرب
> يارب تفضل صاحي علي طول ما يجيلك نوم ابدا​


*هههههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى مش حتفرخ
بس انا لو مرخمتش على حد معرفش اانام
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *صدقينى مش حتفرخ*
> *بس انا لو مرخمتش على حد معرفش اانام*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله
ذنبنا ايه احنا ؟​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله
> ذنبنا ايه احنا ؟​



*بلدياتى بقى حرخم على مين غيركو والبنت روزى حخليها تعزل وتيجى عندنا
علشان يبقى حلال فيها الرخامة
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بلدياتى بقى حرخم على مين غيركو والبنت روزى حخليها تعزل وتيجى عندنا*
> 
> *علشان يبقى حلال فيها الرخامة*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

يالهوي عليك
يسامحك ربنا كده هتطلع سمعة وحشة علي الاسكندرانية برخامتك دي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> يالهوي عليك
> يسامحك ربنا كده هتطلع سمعة وحشة علي الاسكندرانية برخامتك دي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منك لله​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى   انا بفكر اعملها موضوع واسمية
كيف ترخم على اى حد وتعيش مبسوط
مع المقادير


*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يابنتى انا بفكر اعملها موضوع واسمية*
> *كيف ترخم على اى حد وتعيش مبسوط*
> *مع المقادير*​


 

مش بقولك
منك لله
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

البرد مدمرني


----------



## sparrow (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> البرد مدمرني



الف سلامة يا جميل 
انشالله القطة السودة وانتي لاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسووووووطه خالص لانى سمعت خبرمفرح يخص حد بحبه اوووى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مبسووووووطه خالص لانى سمعت خبرمفرح يخص حد بحبه اوووى *


قشطططططططططة يا دونتى 
صباح الاحاسيس المتشابهة:999:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> قشطططططططططة يا دونتى
> صباح الاحاسيس المتشابهة:999:
> ​



*ربنا يكتر افراحنا يا بنوته :t25:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يكتر افراحنا يا بنوته :t25:*


اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن:t4:
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> الف سلامة يا جميل
> انشالله القطة السودة وانتي لاء


 

الله يسلمك يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_احاسيس متلغبطة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## christianbible5 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> البرد مدمرني


سلامة قلبك يا قمر...


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_تعبان اهى اهى_
_ومخنوق اوى _
_وقلقان ع حد بحبه اوى_
_وفرحانله اوى  _
_وبفكر ارتاح شوبه_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*احساس متلغبط*


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا كبيير
هو يدبر الحال


----------



## christianbible5 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *احساس متلغبط*


 *ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...
> *




*ومعاك ياحبي​​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووق


----------



## christianbible5 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووق


 سلامتك يا قلبي...


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يوم اكتير صعب
واحساسي فية غريب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

قلبى فرحاااااااااان اوى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك يا قلبي...


ربنا يخليك يا قمر 
فترة وهتعدى​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامة قلبك يا قمر...




ربنا يخليك يا جوووووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يشفيك بجد ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*neeeeeeeed u my LORD JESUS*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

قلق  غريب مع خوف  شديد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*هاااااااااااااااابى ونص :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هاااااااااااااااابى ونص :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


قشططططططططططططططططة :mus13:
​


----------



## sony_33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> قشططططططططططططططططة :mus13:
> ​



*هههههههههه
احسدووووووووونا بقى :act23:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههههه
> احسدووووووووونا بقى :act23:*​


هههههههههههههههههه
لا متخافيش مى تو هاااااااااااااااااااااابى ونصين 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا متخافيش مى تو هاااااااااااااااااااااابى ونصين
> ​



:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## mero_engel (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب علي طول يا مرمر انتي وبنت العدراء


----------



## johna&jesus (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يارب علي طول يا مرمر انتي وبنت العدراء


_* وانتى يا حجة ميرو  كمان  يارب  تكونى زيهم*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> يارب علي طول يا مرمر انتي وبنت العدراء


ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبة قلبى
ويفرح قلبك ياقمرتى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب ارحمنى وشيل عنى...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ​



*خلاص يا بت مش تفرسينا بقى :t26:
هههههههه يا رب دايما كده اشوفك فرحانه انتى وكل اللى هنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *يارب ارحمنى وشيل عنى...*



*امين يا رب المس حياة ابو تربووو وكل الاسره وزيح عنهم اى هم وغم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*أرحمني ياربي*


----------



## just member (7 ديسمبر 2010)

نعاس
بدي انام


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوطة:yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


 

من ايه بس يا جون


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *مبسوطة:yahoo::yahoo:*​


 

يارب دايما يا قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا بت مش تفرسينا بقى :t26:
> هههههههه يا رب دايما كده اشوفك فرحانه انتى وكل اللى هنا*


هههههههههههههه هعضك يا دونتى بس مش فى المنتدى العام كده :t33:
بالعند فيكى بقى 
مبسووووووووووووووووطة اكتر ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## zezza (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اخيرا فرحت 
نشكر الله ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حساناته
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*جيعاااااااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *جيعاااااااااااااااااانة ​*




*تعالي لعمو يأكلك
هم المم :gy0000:
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :fun_lol::fun_lol:​




*حقك ياعم
بقيتي عروسه :2:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسمعنى واستجب يا الهى ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

خليك جنبى يارب​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا قمر


*انا وانتى يا سكرة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*تمام نشكر الرب...*


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكرك يارب على كل حال*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*حياة جديدة 
:36_3_22:​*


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *جيعاااااااااااااااااانة ​*



:t33:
هذا ما اشعر به ايضاً ...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*كذابة...*

*ههههههه...*


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> :t33:
> هذا ما اشعر به ايضاً ...



*ههههههه 
خلاص اكلت زمان 
عقبالك :smile02​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*انت خسرت حد كان يحبك على فكرة 
كله من ورا تسرعك و الجنان اللي انت فيه 

بس رح ابقى احترمك لانك اخي في المسيحية فقط لا غير ​*


----------



## just member (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اشعر براحة جاية​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*فينك  
يا رب تكون بخير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبانة اوي النهاردة انا ​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش باين ليه بس 
مش عارف انى بقلق عليك 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*احساسى دلوقتى مش عارف*
*بس مش مبسوط *​


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مصدوم 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بدأت احس بتعب تانى
يارب ارحمنى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بدأت احس بتعب تانى
> يارب ارحمنى​


*سلامتك يا كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*لسه برضه تعبانة*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لسه برضه تعبانة*​



*سلامتك روحى نامى وريحينة
ههههههههههه
الف سلامة*​


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لسه برضه تعبانة*​



*الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى*​


----------



## ضياء النور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_*حــــــــــــزن*_:190vu:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ضياء النور قال:


> _*حــــــــــــزن*_:190vu:



*ليييييييييييييه *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكر ربنا :ura1:*​


----------



## ضياء النور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_*من اللي شفته وقريته في الموقع

*_


----------



## ضياء النور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_*اكيد نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة واول مرة ادخل منتديات الموقع لكن اللي قريته فيها احزنني كثير واملني كيف المحبة زالت بين البشر ليه الواحد حتى يبين ايمانه يجرح في ايمان غيره احنا لما نقول اله مسلمين عاجز او اله مسيحيين عاجز مش دا بردو هو الله؟ مش اللي خلقنا واحد؟ ولما اقول اي كلمة عن الله تبقى عن الله اللي هو اله الكل ياريت نفوق شوية لروحنا ونفوق احنا نقول ايه ونتعامل ازاي في الاخر كلنا بشر والهنا واحد

*_


----------



## ضياء النور (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_*ببساطة هذا اللي المني ووجعني  والكلمة الوحيدة اللي تعبر عن احساسي هي الحزن علينا كلناوعلى حالنا:ab7::190vu:
الله ينور قلوبنا بضياء نوره ومحبته وتسامحه وعدلهورحمته وغفرانه
*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبان اوى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*زى أمبارح وأول :t33:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

صداع فظيع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *زى أمبارح وأول :t33:*​




*الله يسهله ياعم
ماشيه معاكي حلاوه :a82:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كســــــــل 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*بفطس خلاص (​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بفطس خلاص (​*


يعنى نقول ع البركة ولا هزار زى كل مرة ههههههههههههه
الف بعد الشر عليكى يابطوطة
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> يعنى نقول ع البركة ولا هزار زى كل مرة ههههههههههههه
> الف بعد الشر عليكى يابطوطة
> ​



*
المرة دى بجد 
شكله كدة مافيش امل ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> المرة دى بجد
> شكله كدة مافيش امل ​*


يالهوووووووووووووووز لالالالالالالالا مقدرش يا اعيش من غيرك 
بس ممكن اضغط على نفسى واكيد هقدر :blush2:
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسووووووووووطه


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

:36_3_22::36_3_22::36_3_22:​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *فينك  ​*
> 
> *يا رب تكون بخير*​


*انا هنا ما تقلقيش...*

*شكرا لاهتمامك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووووطه


*يا رب دايما يا روزي...*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا هنا ما تقلقيش...*
> 
> *شكرا لاهتمامك...*


 

يارب دايما بخير يا جوووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما بخير يا جوووووووو


*اهلا بروزي...*

*لالالالالالالالالالا... الاخت روزيتا مش بتتكلم معي... بس حبيت امزح معها شوية...*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اهلا بروزي...*
> 
> *لالالالالالالالالالا... الاخت روزيتا مش بتتكلم معي... بس حبيت امزح معها شوية...*




ههههههههه اهااااااااا وانا بردو برخم شويه:yahoo:


----------



## سمير قزمه (9 ديسمبر 2010)

قلق    بس مصيرها تنتهي للخير


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوة الحمد الله:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *سلامتك روحى نامى وريحينة
> ههههههههههه
> الف سلامة*​


*ميرسي الله يسلمك*
*براحتي بقا ايه ده:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى ياقمرى*​


*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرهققققققققة جدا*​


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الم كبير
يفوق طاقتي....


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب سهل امامى طريقك...*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*زعلانه كتير ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الم كبير
> يفوق طاقتي....


*سلامتك يا جوجو
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## sparrow (9 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الم كبير
> يفوق طاقتي....



ربنا يقويك ويعينك


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشي الحال


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مخنوقة شوية 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال....*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ويبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعبان قووي وزهقت*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان قووي وزهقت*


*سلامتتتتتتتك يا ميكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يسلمك يا روكا
ميرسي ليكي
والف سلامه عليكي انتي كمان*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا روكا
> ميرسي ليكي
> والف سلامه عليكي انتي كمان*



*ميرسي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

:hlp:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مستغربة قوى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> :hlp:​




leasantr​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> leasantr​



:smile02​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> :smile02​




:cry2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اووووووووووووووووووووووف:010105~332:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مرهقة اوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مرهقة اوي




*سلامتك يا نصه leasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *سلامتك يا نصه leasantr*​


 

الله يسلمك يا كوبه ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعبت بجد 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا كوبه ههههههههه:smil15:




*نصه بس جبار :bomb:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *تعبت بجد
> *​




*ربنا معاك ويقويك ياحبي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

متعصبة جدااااااااااا
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*عااااااااااااادي جدا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسووووووووطه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممم *​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تماااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مبسوطة ومتضايقة ومرهقة جدا وعايزة انام​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تمام


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2010)

قلق وعدم اطمئنان...


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> قلق وعدم اطمئنان...



*ربنا معاك ويطمنك ياابنى *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا على كل حال:94:*​


----------



## Alcrusader (11 ديسمبر 2010)

Jesus aide moi


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

محدش هيحس بيا غيرك يا ربى يسوع
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

متلجة​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نقول بداية جديدة يارب*


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_فرحان بشكل المنتدى الجديد_


----------



## ponponayah (12 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبانة جداا يوم صعب اوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال
*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مالكي و سيدي يســـــــــــــوع ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_مبسوط نشكر الرب _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب على محبتك*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*وصلنا مرحلة الانجماااااااااد :36_1_31:​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش عارف صوابعى قاعدة ولا لا*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش عارف صوابعى قاعدة ولا لا*​



*انا صوابعي مش موجودين خالص 
راحوا يصيفوا ع البحر هههههههههه​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *انا صوابعي مش موجودين خالص
> راحوا يصيفوا ع البحر هههههههههه​*


لا يا اختى انا قاعدين بس تايهين
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2010)

متلــــــــــــــــــــــج​


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
*​


----------



## brouse (12 ديسمبر 2010)

happpppppppppppppppppppy
justs like any time
(!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2010)

حرااااان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2010)

تعــبت
​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

قلقانة اوي​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق _​


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*يااااااااارب أحتاج إليك بشدة
فأسرع وأعني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*كنت صاحى مبسوط 
بس دلوقتى لاء 
من غير سبب 
ازاى معرفش 
*​


----------



## just member (13 ديسمبر 2010)

قلق وضيق وتعب كبير


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مطمنه اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2010)

صداع فظيييييييع ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا احسن بس همدانة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااام


----------



## الرب معنا (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايش بنعيم وفرح لايوصف مع المسيح إلهي القدير  *


----------



## Nemo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

طلبتك من عمق قلبى ياربى يسوع أعنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*متلـــــــــجه :smil6:*​


----------



## raffy (13 ديسمبر 2010)

قلقانة من الامتحانات صلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــولى بليييييييييييييز


----------



## just member (13 ديسمبر 2010)

استقرار شوية من بعد معاناة كبيرة


----------



## فاطمة سامى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*أمل فى بكره*


----------



## MinaGayed (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*توبه .
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2010)

امل النهاردة احسن بكتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*متـــــــــلـــــــــــــــــج آخر حاجه  *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

إرهااااااااااااااااااق ...بس جوايا فرح لانك بتحبنى يارب و أنا مستهلش محبتك وحنانك ...
​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يكون معاكم احبائي...*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*قلبي ولساني يسبحانك يا سيدي يسوع المسيح واطوب والدتك العزراء البتول الي الابد مجمرة الذهب *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

حبة قلق وشوية اشتياق 
​


----------



## sony_33 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حبة قلق وشوية اشتياق
> ​



*حبة لب معاكى
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *حبة لب معاكى
> ههههههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههههههههههه
عونيا يا سونى 
من عند طرطوسية هههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 ديسمبر 2010)

محتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اووووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اووووووووووووووووووووف​



فعلا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

:8_5_19:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*مصدعة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسووطه


----------



## christianbible5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*فرحان قد الدنيا...*

*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق انسانة...*

*ههههههه... مع العلم مابحبش العبارة دي بس نعديها...*


----------



## just member (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ولا شئ


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*احنا منتظرينك يا رب ​*


----------



## اليعازر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*+++راحة المؤمن+++​*


----------



## born2loveAllah (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*امل 
حب
رضى 
فرح


الحمد لله
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *فرحان قد الدنيا...*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ارق انسانة...*
> 
> *ههههههه... مع العلم مابحبش العبارة دي بس نعديها...*


 

هههههههههه عديها الناس لبعضيها هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*انبسطت كتيير​*


----------



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*عادى زى كل يوم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يســـــــــــــــوع قووووووووووووووى
على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حاااااااااااال*


----------



## ponponayah (15 ديسمبر 2010)

زى مانا متغيرتش ومش هتغير​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2010)

_*عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*In His Hands *





​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (16 ديسمبر 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 ديسمبر 2010)

____________




​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:​





thelife.pro قال:


> ____________
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:smiles-11::smiles-11:

عبر عن شعورك بصورة


----------



## Rosetta (16 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :smiles-11::smiles-11:
> 
> عبر عن شعورك بصورة



*بس دا وجه مش صوووورة :act31:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *بس دا وجه مش صوووورة :act31:​*




ايون صوره صغيره يعنى :smile01


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*علمنى يارب يسوع كيف أصلى...آمين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*زى الزفت​*


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*احلى من الزفت بشوية*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اتنفخت
اووووووووووووف​


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتنفخت
> اووووووووووووف​



*يارب تفرقعى
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2010)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


*طبعا يا عم مين قدك
انا عازم نفسى بردو
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يارب تفرقعى*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ان شاء الله انت يا بعيد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ان شاء الله انت يا بعيد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

متعصبة 
​


----------



## just member (17 ديسمبر 2010)

فيا برد اكتييييير
وحالي متعب


----------



## QUIET GIRL (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*حاسة بسلام داخلي *
*اشكرك يا يسوع *


----------



## holy day (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انت عارف كل حاجة ياربي انا تعبت قوي بقي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

صدااااااااااااااااع
​


----------



## nasa (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يارب يسوع*


----------



## Rosetta (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا رب انت قوتي ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعب جسدي نفسي اجتماعي عاطفي اقتصادي و سياسي 
كله فيا دلوقت ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا كله كويس
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنت يارب يسوع رجاء من ليس له رجاء*


----------



## sony_33 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*مستغرب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اتعصبت جداااااااااااااا 
​


----------



## sony_33 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتخنقت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اتعصبت جداااااااااااااا ​


*ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...  *


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اتخنقت*​


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالي... *


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

:08::08::08:


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*مريضه جدااااا
صلواتكوا ​*


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مريضه جدااااا
> صلواتكوا ​*


الف سلامة الك يا دونا 
يارب تكوني بخير بصلوات امي العدرا وكل القديسين


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الف سلامة الك يا دونا
> يارب تكوني بخير بصلوات امي العدرا وكل القديسين



*ميرررسى الله يسلمك يا جوجو
اكيد هتحسن بفضل صلواتكوا *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مريضه جدااااا
> صلواتكوا ​*


الف سلامة عليكى يا حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيكى :Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الف سلامة عليكى يا حبيبة قلبى
> ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيكى :love_letter_open:
> ​



*الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى
امين يا رب مد ايدك *


----------



## Mzajnjy (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلامة عليكى ان شاء الله اللى يكرهوكى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> الف سلامة عليكى ان شاء الله اللى يكرهوكى



*هههههه
الله يسلمك يا تحفه انت  بس حرام متدعيش عليهم :wub:*


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااا


----------



## nasa (18 ديسمبر 2010)

خايفه وقلقانه اوووووووى 
صلولى كتييييييير


----------



## oesi no (18 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبانة والله تعبانة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مبقاش فيا اي احساس لاي شئ


نشكر ربنا


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوط... مش كتير بس مبسوط...*


----------



## fady fekry (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرهقة نفسيا وجسديا​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*حماس ونشاط لا يوصف...*

*اشكرك يا رب...*


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2010)

فيا برد كتييير...
تعبان


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> فيا برد كتييير...
> تعبان


* سلامتك يا قلبي...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحبك




بحبك 




بحبك 









يا يســــــوع ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *بحبك​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love34::love34::love34:


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> :love34::love34::love34:



:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:​


* اعتذر...*

*حبيت التعبير في المداخلة السابقة...*


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

تماااااااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحياة بقت ملل و قرف :smi411:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هموت وانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مضاااااايقه عشان صديق ليا مضايق


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مضاااااايقه عشان صديق ليا مضايق


*وانا برضو متضايق عشان انت متدايقة... *


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مخنووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعبت بجد​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووق


 *سلامتك حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعبت بجد​*


*ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...*




*ربنا يخليك
ومعاك ياكريس ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامتك حبيبي...*


_* ربنا يخليك يا  جميل *_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## grges monir (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مازال الامل قائم!!


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بردااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بردااانه


:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:هتكشى لحد لما تختفى :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:هتكشى لحد لما تختفى :smile01


 

هههههههه هش ياض لضربك :mus13:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه هش ياض لضربك :mus13:


بلاش انتى  ماشى:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بلاش انتى ماشى:a63::a63::a63:


 

هع هع هع:smil16::t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع:smil16::t30:


_* ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*عسل من يوميك يا زوزا*_
_*:a63::a63::a63:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*عسل من يوميك يا زوزا*_
> 
> _*:a63::a63::a63:*_​


 

ههههههههههه

اهو انت بقي :08:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اهو انت بقي :08:


_* ال بتتكسفى ال *_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


 يارب  تكونى بخير يا دوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوط كتير اشكرك يا رب...*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا مبسوطة *


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكرك يارب على كل حال*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

عااااااادي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

متغاظة جدااااااا بجد
​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسووووطة​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسووووطة​


_* :t9::t9::t9::t9:*_
_*مبسوطة ينهاريك  *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*جوايا إحساس بالسلام والفرح والبركة والتفاؤل..أشكرك يارب يسوع
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

لا جديد تحت السماء


----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايشة بنعمة المسيح ​*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*مفتقدة صديقتي قوي *


----------



## just member (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فيا برد ومتعب
لكنها ايام مباركة مبسوط حالي فيها


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2010)

كاشف وريقى ناشف


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اخليها جملة 
يارب خدنى علشان ارتاح ​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> ممكن اخليها جملة
> يارب خدنى علشان ارتاح ​




لا كفايه كلمه انت هتنهبنا ولا ايه


----------



## just member (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بلاش يا جورج هايدا الكلام
الرب يسوع رحمتة واسعة فينا
ونحنا لا يمكن ان نيأس منها
لا تطلب منة هايدا ولكن اتركة ليخطط حياتك واعلم ان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
ربنا معاك يا حبيب المسيح​


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> لا كفايه كلمه انت هتنهبنا ولا ايه


معلش خليها عليك المرة دى


----------



## nasa (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فرحانه اوووووووووووى


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بلاش يا جورج هايدا الكلام
> الرب يسوع رحمتة واسعة فينا
> ونحنا لا يمكن ان نيأس منها
> لا تطلب منة هايدا ولكن اتركة ليخطط حياتك واعلم ان كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
> ربنا معاك يا حبيب المسيح​


*مافى 
دة مش اسمك 
مافي ششششششششششششششششش فايدة 
*​


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)

تعب


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحبك قوووووووووووووى ياربى يســـــــــــوع
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارفه

بس مضايقه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

....................​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ....................​


_* ايه معنى النقطة دى يا مرمر*_​


----------



## holy day (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*رجاء خاص للجميع ونصيحة صادقة ابتعد عن الزواج الزواج به سم قاتل وربنا يسامحني*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايه معنى النقطة دى يا مرمر*_​


 

مش عارفة اقول ايه
ومش عارفة اوصف اللي حاسة بيه
فكتبت نقط​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه
> ومش عارفة اوصف اللي حاسة بيه
> 
> فكتبت نقط​


_* اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*كدا  الحكايه فيها منى :new6::new6::new6:*_
_*قر واعترفى بقى فى ايه :smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*قرفانه و مخنوقه و نفسي ارمي نفسي تحت قطر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *قرفانه و مخنوقه و نفسي ارمي نفسي تحت قطر*​


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك
_*وارمى نفسيك فى حضن المسيح  احسن من تحت القطر *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*كدا الحكايه فيها منى :new6::new6::new6:*_
> 
> _*قر واعترفى بقى فى ايه :smil15::smil15:*_​


 

مش عارفة بس مبسوطة
عارف لما تحس انك تايه مش عارف تعمل حاجة
مش عارف تاخد قرار ولو اخدته مش قادر تنفذه
عارف لما تحس انك تعبت وزهقت من كل حاجة حوليك
نفسك في جديد يشغلك ويفرحك وينسيك كل حاجة
صعب اوي لما تحس انك لقيت اللي انت عايزه واول ما توصله تلاقيه سراب
فهمتني ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة بس مبسوطة
> عارف لما تحس انك تايه مش عارف تعمل حاجة
> مش عارف تاخد قرار ولو اخدته مش قادر تنفذه
> عارف لما تحس انك تعبت وزهقت من كل حاجة حوليك
> ...


_ربنا معاكى وانتى هتعرفى تاخدى قرار_
_ومع اطيب امنياتى بقرار  سعيد:a63::a63::a63:_​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ربنا معاكى وانتى هتعرفى تاخدى قرار_
> 
> _ومع اطيب امنياتى بقرار سعيد:a63::a63::a63:_​




ومعاك يارب يا جون
ميرسي ليك كتير​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب ساعدني وقويني ع اللي جاي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يارب ساعدني وقويني ع اللي جاي*



*"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ  							وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ  							حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ" (يش 1 http://st-takla.org/bibles/biblesearch/showchapter.php?book=6&chapter=1: 9)*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *"تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ  							وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ  							حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ" (يش 1 http://st-takla.org/bibles/biblesearch/showchapter.php?book=6&chapter=1: 9)*​



:sami73:
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

زي الفل


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*عيان بس  مبسوط*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا جون


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

زهقاااااااااااانه


----------



## Rosetta (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*قلقاااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون معاكي يا حبيبتي

ويطمنك


----------



## Rosetta (22 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ويطمنك



*يا رب يا روزي  
ربنا يباركك يا غالية ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكلي داخلة علي دور برد محترم اوي
ربنا يستر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

محتارة
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

:boxing::boxing::boxing:​


----------



## Rosetta (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعبااااااانة ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عادي يوم عادي


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> شكلي داخلة علي دور برد محترم اوي​
> 
> ربنا يستر​


:ura1::ura1: مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_كح كح _​


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

حالة من الضياع تتملكني ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بابا يسوع أنت أبويا وكل ماليا فى الدنيـــــــــــــا .
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

_*نشكر الرب على كل حااااااااااااال*_​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا رب...*

*مبسوط كتير...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ياااااااارب دايما يا جوووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااااااارب دايما يا جوووووووو


 *مبسوط يا روزي لأني بتكلم مع شخص دي الوقت بمووووووووووت فيه...*

*ميرسي وانت كمان...*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

فرحان على حال البشر دول  تقريبا عبط


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اخذنا الدواء والحكه لسا  شغاله اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوط كتير ... علشان أنا أجازة *​


----------



## christianbible5 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوط شكرا يا رب...*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

_*طفشاااااان من الاختبارات*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*كُلى ثقة بحبك لىّ يارب يســــــــــــــــوع 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 ديسمبر 2010)

متلخبطه ومش عارفه حاجه
بحبك يا ربي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة اوى 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 ديسمبر 2010)

كويسه خالص


----------



## christianbible5 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*حاسس انك فرحانة...*

*يا رب تكوني فرحانة...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب يسوع المسيح إرحمنى ...**أشكرك يارب يسوع*​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى، تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى، تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى.*​


_* ربنا معاكى يا مامتى ويفرح قلبيك يا رب *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 ديسمبر 2010)

حاسه بغربه اليمه اوووي


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا يسوع تعبان
محتاج لحنان 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*سعيدة نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 ديسمبر 2010)

_اممممممممم_
_يارب قوينى وادينى الحكمة من عندك_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسه بغربه اليمه اوووي


 
*و انا اكتر*

*حاسه اني وحيده و قرفااااااااااانه جدا و كارهه العيشه اصلا:shutup22:*​


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بحب الله وكل الانبياء والرسل والمجد لله


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*وأنا عايش *​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مضايقة شوية


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مضايقة شوية


*سلامة قلبك يا غالية ربنا يكون معك...*


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك يا جوووووو

ومعاك يا جميل


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر الرب مبسوط كتير...*


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب دايما يا جووووووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا جووووووووووو


*ميرسي الك يا غالية...*

*وانت برضو يا رب تكوني فرحانة دايما...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*حزين حتى الموت 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

worried​


----------



## sony_33 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووط*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *حزين حتى الموت *​


 ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوكووووووووو


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مرتاح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

برد و رياح و مطر، تدكدك على الشباك..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> برد و رياح و مطر، تدكدك على الشباك..


هههههههههههههههه 
تعالى يا روك هنا شمس وقمر وديك بيدن فى ميعاد غلط 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*مضايقة​*


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

انا لو ديك دندن و انا نايم، اقوم اذبحه في لحظتها!!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> انا لو ديك دندن و انا نايم، اقوم اذبحه في لحظتها!!


ههههههههههههه
ده لو جه دندن وجاب اصحابه يدندنوا ولا بسمع :smile02
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا احسن كتييييير ​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نعساااااااااان...*


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الخير

باحلى ليله بالسنه 

ليله ميلاد 

يسوع المسيح

طفل المغاره


نحتفل ونقدم اجمل التهاني لكل العالم ونبشرهم بميلاد المخلص 

عمانوئيل ( الله معنا )

ونجمته ترشدنا في دربنا 


كل عام وانتو بخير بمناسبه ولادة السيد المسيح وراس السنه الميلاديه ( ختان المسيح )

ولد المسيح .... هليلوياااا


خلال فتره اعياد الميلاد وراس السنه الميلاديه


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوووووووووطه


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووطه


 *يا رب دايما يا روزاية...*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmed_tito5623 قال:


> مساء الخير





ahmed_tito5623 قال:


> باحلى ليله بالسنه
> 
> ليله ميلاد
> 
> ...


*ميرسي الك حبيبي ربنا يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

محتار بس مرتاح


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا روزاية...*


 

ميرسي ليك يا جوووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*برضه عسسسسسسل  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## azazi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مستانس


----------



## Rosetta (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملخبــــــــــطة ع الاخر  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ملخبــــــــــطة ع الاخر  ​*


 ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*يعني محتارة  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2010)

متضايقة كالعادة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة كالعادة


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا كوينا يا غسل


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة ونعمه


اهدى لكل واحد منكم زهرة ومعنى ودلالة .....
زهره و معنى
الزهور الحمراء: تعني الحب 
التوليب الأحمر:إعلان الحب على شخص 
القرنفل الأحمر:المحبة الكبيرة التي تكنها لشخص 
الخشخاش الأحمر: يعني الحزن 
الكاميليا الحمراء: تعني تحقيق أمنية ما 
الخزامى:عدم توفر الثقة بين الطرفين 
الليلك:أول شعور بالحب 
الثلاثية :التفكير بشخص ما 
البنفسج:يغني التواضع 
المنوليا:تعني حب الطبيعة وكذلك ترمز للنفس الابيه 
اللؤلؤية:تعني البراءة 
دوار الشمس:تعني الكبرياء 
زهرة زنبق الوادي:تعني عودة السعادة 
النرجس:تعني الاحترام والتقدير 
التوليب:يهدى في الزيارة للمرة الأولى 
الزهور البيضاء:إذا أهداك أحد زهور بيضاء فهذا يعني أنه يستحق محبتك 
الكاميليا البيضاء: إذا أهداك أحد كاميليا بيضاء فهذا يعني أنك جذابة للغاية 
الزنبق الأبيض:النقاء 
الياسمين :اللطف 
الأقحوان:الثقة 
وتهدى الزهور البيضاء للتعافي من المرض 
الزهور الصفراء: تعني الغيرة 
القرنفل الأصفر:الكبرياء 
الزنبق الأصفر: الكذب 
التوليب الأصفر:الحب البائس 
الميموزة:الحب الخفي 


ألوان الزهور ودلالاتها 


ويقصد بالون الاحمر : أنا أعد الأيام إلى أن نتقابل مرة ثانية 


وايضاً يقصد باللون الأحمر الداكن : أنا أفتقدك كثيراً 


ويقصد باللون الأصفر :أنت شمس في حياتي 


ويقصد باللون الوردي: أنا أعشقك و أوعدك بالصدق 


ويقصد باللون الأبيض :أنا أؤمن بعفتك وطهارتك 


ويقصد باللون البرتقالي:أنا صديقك المخلص والوفي 


ويقصد باللون البنفسجي: أتمنى لك كل السعادة والتوفيق 


واخيرا يقصد باللونالأزرق: سأبقى إلى جانبك حتى الموت 



الموضوع مقتبس  ده مجرد حب لكم مش اكثر


----------



## Rosetta (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmed_tito5623 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة ونعمه
> 
> 
> ...


*
مررررررررسي يا أحمد لذوقك  
يا رب كل أيامك معطرة و نقية تماما كهذه الزهور و الورود 

ربنا يخليك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## christianbible5 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة كالعادة


*ربنا يكون معك... *


----------



## christianbible5 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


 *اجمل كلمة من اجمل كتكوتة...*

*الرب معك دايما...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*احساسي...*

*فرحانه بذكري ميلاد الرب يسوع و بالكريسماس امبارح*

*يا ريت كل السنه كريسماس و اعياد*

*كنت مستنيه اليوم دا لاني مخنوقه علطول و مافيش امل بس اهو الواحد يفرج عن نفسه يوم*

*سلام*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *احساسي...*​
> 
> *فرحانه بذكري ميلاد الرب يسوع و بالكريسماس امبارح*​
> *يا ريت كل السنه كريسماس و اعياد*​
> ...


 *ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...*

*انا فاكر نفسي وحدي اللي صحيت بكير...*

*ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك يومك سعيد مع الرب...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> مستانس


 
*يا رب دوم *

*بس عشان امس شان عيد*

*الله يديم الوناسه اخوي*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ربنا يكون معك يا غالية...*
> 
> *انا فاكر نفسي وحدي اللي صحيت بكير...*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك يومك سعيد مع الرب...*


 
*و يباركك يا غالي *

*صلواااااااااتك بليز*

*سلام*​


----------



## minanaiem (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا دلوقتى حزين ومتبهدل فى نفس الوقت 
بلاش حزين ليه 
لكن متبهدل عشان المذاكرة 
محتاج صلواتكم *


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا بخير 
​


----------



## just member (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حالي مو طيب بالمرة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

محتااااااااااااااارة 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى فرحانة بيك يارب يسوع المسيح...
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مخنوووووووقة منك كتيررر ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*البرد مفطسنى مش قااادر ​*


----------



## happy angel (28 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حالي مو طيب بالمرة



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ياابنى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_على الدنيا بجد  طلعت وحشة اوى_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤل وسلام 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مرتاحه جدا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة اوى


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو دلوقتي يبقى نعس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بضحك اوقات رغم كل شيئ


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بضحك اوقات رغم كل شيئ



*ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول يا اغلى جوجو*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2010)

_كح كح كح كح_​


----------



## Rosetta (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعبت خلااااااااص ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعبت خلااااااااص ​*


 :spor22::spor22::spor22:  مين اللى ضايقيك يا زوزاااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (29 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :spor22::spor22::spor22:  مين اللى ضايقيك يا زوزاااااااااا



*انت قول مين اللي مش مضايقني :smil13:​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندي صداع :smil13:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *عندي صداع :smil13:*



*الف سلامه عليك
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك
ورجلي الشمال كمان واجعاني


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*إرشدنى يارب يسوع ....*


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مصدعه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## ponponayah (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبانه اوووووووى​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 ديسمبر 2010)

كح كح كح


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> تعبانه اوووووووى​


*سلامتك الف سلامة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*حاسه بغربه وضيااع*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*جاري تزويد المشاركات...*
​


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شويه تعب فى صدرى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرهقة شوية​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شويه تعب فى صدرى ​



*
سلامتك ياكوكو
ربنا يشفيك​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي افوق من النوم ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب إرحمــــــــــــــنى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Rosetta (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا رب كن معنا​*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

_الله يرعاك يا يمن_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلــــوة:smil12:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *حلــــوة:smil12:*​


طول عمرك يا قطقوطة
يارب دايما  
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

كله كويس نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## اليعازر (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يا رب​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

كله تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2010)

حيرانه اووي
يارب طمن قلبي


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

قلقاااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارفة اناااااااااام ولا عارفة اكمل مزاكرة 
اوووووف
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مش عارفة اناااااااااام ولا عارفة اكمل مزاكرة ​
> اوووووف​


*لية بس يا حببتى  ربنا يفرحك يا قمر *
*ويبعد عنك القلق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

_مبسووووووووووووووووط_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

زفتتتتتتت
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*موجوعة قوى​*


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

حالي متعب اكتير
اةةةة يارب


----------



## روزي86 (1 يناير 2011)

سلامتك يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (1 يناير 2011)

احساسي حزينة كل الحزن

ربنا يعزي الجميع


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الاحباء فى كل مكان فى مصر   
اشجب  اشجب  اشجب  
 كل اعتداء على اخوانى الميسحيين والمسلمين فى اى مكان 
واشجب الاعتداء الغاشم من منحللين لا يعرفون الله حق المعرفة بالنسبة للحادث الاليم حادث الاسكندرية 
الحادث الذى المنى كثير كثيرا  
اخوانى الاحباء انا اقف بجواركم ومعكم فانا اخوكم دمى دمكم مصرى زيكم 
معكم معكم معكم 
نرفض الظلم للمسلم والميسحيى 
نرفض التفرقة بينا 
نرفض كل باطل يخرب كل معنى جميل 
فانا وكل اصدفائى واهلى وعشيرتى واحبائى 
معكم معكم معكم


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

ahmed_tito5623 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوانى الاحباء فى كل مكان فى مصر
> اشجب  اشجب  اشجب
> كل اعتداء على اخوانى الميسحيين والمسلمين فى اى مكان
> ...


*
و ايه فايدة الكلااااااااااااام !!!!​*


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2011)

*زعلان وحزين على اخواتى فى الاسكندرية​*


----------



## zezza (1 يناير 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووقة اوووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا كاصحفى هايكون لى رد بكلمى وبصوتى وهاتشوفوا ايه اللى هايكون


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يناير 2011)

احساسى بيزيد سوء بجد 
رحمتك يا الهى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يسامحم على اللي بيعملوااااا فينا !! 
احنا نور العالم اللي قال عنهم المسيح 
عايزين يطفوا نور العالم ليييييييييه ؟؟ ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2011)

*قلبى حزين وبيبكى ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2011)

*جى ناى نان
*​


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

حزين
ولا بمقدوري عمل اي شيئ


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*الوجع والجرح بيزيدوا قووووى​*


----------



## sparrow (1 يناير 2011)

نفسي حزينه حتي الموت


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2011)

قلبي بيتالم وحاسة بحزن شديد​


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2011)

*يارب أرحم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

*مخنوقه و متضايقه جدا...*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

احساس بالظلم والخيانه

مش قادره اتحمل دموع الناس وحزنهم


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

يا رب ارحمنا وبارك شعبك.
يا عدرا كوني معي ومع الجميع.


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

يا رب ارحمنا وبارك شعبك.
يا عدرا كوني معي ومع الجميع.


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

اول مرة احس انى بكره البلد دى بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*ارحمنا يا رب ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

يااااااااااااارب اعناااااااا


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2011)

*اقبل صلواتنا وطلباتنا اليك​*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*أرحمنا يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2011)

*كيرياليسون .. كيرياليسون ... كيرياليسون...
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

حاسه بمراره شديدة


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2011)

*الى متى يارب تحجب وجهك  عنا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

مخنوقة اوى
رحمتك يارب
​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

نفسى حزينة جدا


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*احساس بالحزن و الضيق على استشهاد اخوتي المسيحيين في مصر 
ربنا يكون معاكم يا اقباط مصر 
حزنكم هو حزننا ​*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*أنا بقي مخنوق .... بس ربنا أكيد لسه موجود*​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

جوايا حزن وكآبة شديدة


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

فرحان بمسيحى وعارف انه مش هيبسبنى


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

احساس بالاحتياج لربنااااا عشان يقوينا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 يناير 2011)

*قلبى بيبكى*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2011)

نفسي حزينة
وبحالة عصبية شديدة​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*بدأت أكره الحياة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2011)

*مش طايقة اشوف اى حد مسلم قدامى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2011)

*اةةةةةةة يارب الوجع والجرح كبير قوووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*"ضِيْقٌ وَشِدَّةٌ أَصَابَانِي، أَمَّا وَصَايَاكَ فَهِيَ لَذَّاتِي"​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مش طايقة اشوف اى حد مسلم قدامى ​*



*نفس الاحساس يا انجي !!​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*زودتووووها يا اتباع الشيطااااااااااااان
ربنا يحرق قلب كل واحد فيكم  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2011)

*واثق فيك يارب يسوع 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

احساس حزين لا يوصف


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*تفكيري خلاص وقف وأحساسي مات *
*بحاول أكتب ما يجول بصدري كرثاء ولكن قلمي يرفض معلناً الحزن والحداد*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*تعالي يا رب...*​


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2011)

*حزن كبير وهم كتير

بحاول اطلق لقلمى العنان ليعبر عما بداخلى من احاسيس ومشاعر​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

احساس بألم ومراره


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

_*فرحان  عدد الوسايط بينى وبين ربنا زاد عشرين *_
_*عارفين يعنى ايه زاد عشرين يعنى لو كل واحد فيهم قال *_
_*كلمة فى حقى يبقى انا هاخد  عشرين كلمة قادم رب المجد*_
_*عاوزين ايه تانى؟؟؟*_​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*اربع مرات أحاول أكتب ومش عارف .... حاسس أني أتشليت مش كتر الحزن*

*أحساس بجد جديد عليا*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*مش حرااااااااام !! ​*


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *اربع مرات أحاول أكتب ومش عارف .... حاسس أني أتشليت مش كتر الحزن*
> 
> *أحساس بجد جديد عليا*​




*بالعكس اخى الحبيب توين اطرق الحديد وهو سخن
كلنا حزانى ده اكيد
لكن هو ده افضل وقت للكتابة
احاسيسك ومشاعرك كلها هتطلع ف الكتابة وهتكون حاجة ذات قيمة ومعنى كبير


سلام المسيح​*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *بالعكس اخى الحبيب توين اطرق الحديد وهو سخن​*
> *كلنا حزانى ده اكيد*
> *لكن هو ده افضل وقت للكتابة*
> *احاسيسك ومشاعرك كلها هتطلع ف الكتابة وهتكون حاجة ذات قيمة ومعنى كبير*​
> ...


 
*مش قادر يا مايكل بجد ... حاسس أني عاجز*
*والكلمات هتكون أقل مما أشعر به ومما في داخلي من حزن وألم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» *​ 
*دا الي انتا قولته في موضوع اين انت يا مسيح مصر دلوقتي و الكل بقي بيرددوا*​

*المسيح صادق في كل كلامه و الكتاب المقدس كذلك*​ 
*سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» *​
> 
> *دا الي انتا قولته في موضوع اين انت يا مسيح مصر دلوقتي و الكل بقي بيرددوا*​
> 
> ...


 
*ومازال  مسيح مصر لا يصغي لصراخنا ... مسيح مصر يرفض أن يصغي*
*أو علي الأقل يظهر مجده ويفيض بسلامه لنحتمل ونكمل*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*عارفاه ضياع الايمان دا للاسف*

*انا اكتر حد مر بيه*

*هقولك ايه بس ياتوين...*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2011)

*حاسة انى هفرقع هنفجر 

اول مرة احس الاحساس ده لكن خلاص طفح الكيل 


*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*سنغضب حتى يخاف منا الغضب ! ​*


----------



## ponponayah (2 يناير 2011)

محتاجين ليك اووووووووووووووووووى يا رب​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> محتاجين ليك اووووووووووووووووووى يا رب​


 اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

رثاء لشهداءنا الأقباط. .... والموضوع مفتوح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

نفسى اصرررررررررررررررررخ واقوله 
الى متـــــــــــــــــــــى يارب
​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*انا تعبت وهقوم أتخمد*​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2011)

*احساس كبيير بالغدر والخيانة

لما ندى امن ويتغدر بنا بالمنظر الفظيع ده
ايه باقى تانى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

اول مرة الحزن يسيطر عليا كدا


----------



## اليعازر (3 يناير 2011)

*قلبي حزين...سأحترف الحزن والانتظار.​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

*اول مرة اضعف بهذا الشكل 
يا رب رحمتك​*


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*لسه مش قادر حتي أتناسي علشان أكمل *​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

*جهنم قليلة عليكم يا اتباع الشيطان ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

مش عارفة بجد ايه الاحساس اللى جوايا
​


----------



## ponponayah (3 يناير 2011)

الواحد حاسس انو من الحزن كبر ميت سنة
ارحمنا يا رب​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يناير 2011)

*مافيش كلام يوصف احساس المرارة اللى جوايا​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

*احساس بالحقد ! ​*


----------



## sony_33 (3 يناير 2011)

*مرارة وكأبة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2011)

*محبطه اوي...*​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أصرخ*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2011)

حاسه بوجع ومراره لا توصف


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

*ربنا موجووووووود​*


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2011)

*جوايا بركان من الغضب والحزن​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يناير 2011)

*يا رب رحمتك فينا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

*أحتاج إليك يارب ..أحتاج إليك يا إلهى.........*


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالمرارة *​


----------



## Nemo (4 يناير 2011)

الرب قادر يرفع عنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

*أنت يارب إله التعزية ...عزى أولادك آمين
*​


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2011)

*محتجلك يارب بجد *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2011)

احساسي لا يوصف بأي كلام


----------



## just member (4 يناير 2011)

فيا مرارة وحرقة كبيرة بقلبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

*توبنى يا الله فأتوب..آمين
*​


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2011)

*حزن كبيييييييييير

عزينا يارب وارحم شعبك​*


----------



## biscuta (4 يناير 2011)

نفسىىىىىىى حزينة حتى الموووووووووووت يارب ارحمنا وعزينا​


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 يناير 2011)

حــــــــــــــزن كبيــــــــــــــــــــر

التعزية والحكمة والصبر من عندك يا رب المجد


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2011)

جوايا حزن اول مرة احسه


----------



## Alcrusader (5 يناير 2011)

sa3edni ya yasou3
ya 3adra sa3dina w sa3dy el mo7tajin


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2011)

*اعنا يا رب وانظر لضعفاتنا​*


----------



## Nemo (5 يناير 2011)

لا يستطيع احد ان ينزع فرحكم منكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2011)

*جوايا سلام وتعزية......عزى أولادك يا يسوع **..آمين*


----------



## Twin (5 يناير 2011)

*عُدْ يَا رَبُّ. نَجِّ نَفْسِي. خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ أَجْلِ رَحْمَتِكَ. 
*​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2011)

مخنـــــــــــــــوق


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2011)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا وجعى............*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

قلبي حزين ومش مبسوطه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يناير 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

احساس فظيع


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2011)

*بدأت اهدأ
يا رب عزى قلوبنا دايما *


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

حزينة اوي


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2011)

متعب
واشعر بيوم صعب​


----------



## albokadel (6 يناير 2011)

انا مخنوق اوي 
مخنوق من كل حاجة حوليا
مخنوق من الاسلام 
مخنوق من القران 
يا جماعة انا دخلت علي قسم الترحيب وكتبت موضوع يا ريت تقروه ​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2011)

albokadel قال:


> انا مخنوق اوي
> مخنوق من كل حاجة حوليا
> مخنوق من الاسلام
> مخنوق من القران
> يا جماعة انا دخلت علي قسم الترحيب وكتبت موضوع يا ريت تقروه ​



*اترك الاسلام و القران و محمد 
فكلها اساطير جعلت غشاوة على عينيك و اخفت عنك الإله الحقيقي القدوس 
تعال و اعرف الإله الحقيقي الذي لا يدعوك عبدا عنده بل حبيبا و ابنا له 
ربنا ينور طريقك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

كلي الم وضيق


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2011)

*يارب مالناش غيرك**...*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2011)

فرحاااااااااااان بميلادك يا يسووووووووووع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2011)

حاسة انى متعزية جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

*حاسس أني بعود للحياة من تاني*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2011)

*حاسه اني ميته اوي و منهاره و تعبانه جدا بجد...*

*خلاص انتهيت نفسيا اوي من كل ناحيه...*

*حرام....*

*يا رب ارحمني برحمتك بقي و خفف عني ...*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2011)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *حاسه اني ميته اوي و منهاره و تعبانه جدا بجد...*
> 
> *خلاص انتهيت نفسيا اوي من كل ناحيه...*
> 
> ...


ربنا يشيل عنك احمالك
ويعزيكى من اى ضيق نفسى ياحبيبتى
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

*نفسيتي تعبت خلااااااااااص 
ليش هييييك يا رب 

مش انت قلت انك مستحيل تحملنا هموم  فوق طاقاتنااااااااا 
يا رب اتدخل و ساعدني ​*


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

*وكأنني عائد من قبر ... ولكنني أشتاق للحياة*​


----------



## qwyui (7 يناير 2011)

ماليش اى معالم


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2011)

*i dont know really
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يشيل عنك احمالك
> ويعزيكى من اى ضيق نفسى ياحبيبتى​


 

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*

*صلواتك*

*سلام*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

*بفكر لما الطفلة شيري مخبين عليها ان ابوها وامها واختها  استشهدوا ولما تخف وتطلع من المستشفي وتعرف الحقيقة .......
ولكن  انت يا رب الهنا  الحنون العظيم  احن عليها من كل اهلها وياما اطفال فجاة مبقاش لهم حد وانت راعيتهم منذ الطفولة الي الكبر بفائق العناية​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2011)

لسة بجو متوتر وغير مرتكز بحالي
واشعر بالحزن والضيق
مثل ما يكون صخرة كبيرة فوق صدري


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *بفكر لما الطفلة شيري مخبين عليها ان ابوها وامها واختها  استشهدوا ولما تخف وتطلع من المستشفي وتعرف الحقيقة .......
> ولكن  انت يا رب الهنا  الحنون العظيم  احن عليها من كل اهلها وياما اطفال فجاة مبقاش لهم حد وانت راعيتهم منذ الطفولة الي الكبر بفائق العناية​*


*إن نسيت الأم الأم رضيعها ..الرب لا ينسانا
ولنتذكر قول الكتاب المقدس:*
[q-bible]*إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي. (مز27 : 10)*[/q-bible]


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2011)

*سأكمل طريقي رغم كل مخاوفي *
*




*
*ففي قلبي شعور وبصيص من الأمل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

*يارب يسوع لاجل خاطر ام النور مريم والدتك عزى أولادك وفرحهم 
ومتخلهمش يكونوا زعلانين ..عرفهم انك معاهم دايما آمين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يناير 2011)

احساسي بالوحده رغم وجود ناس كتير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*واثقة فيكى ياربى مهما حصل​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2011)

*in the blue...*​


----------



## †..diana..† (8 يناير 2011)

*:love34: احساسي اني مبسوطة عشان سجلت معكوا بالمنتدى*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2011)

*اهلا بيكي نورتي يا قمر ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يارب انى مسيحى
مسيحى وافتخر بمسيحى​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2011)

فكر غريب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

في وسط الضلمة في شمعة تنور 
شيء فرح القلب شوية برغم الحزن اللي فية ان الكاهن متاؤس اللي كان محبوس والشباب العمرانية طلعوهم من الحبس كتهدئة للنفوس بعد المصيبة اللي حصلت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*رجلى وجعاااااااااانى ​*


----------



## just member (9 يناير 2011)

الف سلامة الك سندريلا


----------



## just member (9 يناير 2011)

محاولة في خلق نفسية افضل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> الف سلامة الك سندريلا



*
الله يسلمك ياجوجو
ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*مخنوقة كتير​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

*نسبحك ونباركك ونشكرك يا إلهى يا يسوع
*​


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*مش عارف .... نازل عليا كدة هدوء غريب *​


----------



## azazi (9 يناير 2011)

فيني نوم ...بس ما ابي انام :t31:


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

نشكررررر ربنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## missorang2006 (10 يناير 2011)

*لا أستطيع لآاستطيع امام ذي المحبة 
لآ استطيع لا أستطيع أن ابقى في الخطيئة!!
am so thankfull​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك يارب
*​


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2011)

*المر الذى تختاره لنا افضل من الشهد الذى نختاره لانفسنا​*


----------



## mislolasanaoola (10 يناير 2011)

انا هاسجل احساسي بس هو طول منى شوية... لدرجة انى حاولت احطة كموضوع لوحدة بعنوان... الي اخى المسلم واختى المسلمة... بس ماعرفتش.. تقريبا ماليش صلاحية...

 *[font=&quot]ربنا يبارككم...
بحبكم...بح[/font][font=&quot]ب[/font][font=&quot]كم...مش بفكر فى حد غيرك انت دلوقتى... ايوة انت يامسلم... بصليلك[/font].. 
[font=&quot]بصليك ربنا ينور عيونك... ويحول قلبك الحجر لقلب لحم...لان كلمته سيف[/font]... [font=&quot]والسيف مش بيخترق الحجر... هو مش هايفرض نفسه عليك... لازم انت اللى تلين... لو مش قادر لوحدك اطلب منه ده...بايمان وجرب[/font]!!!
[font=&quot]كلمه ... حاوره... عاتبه... شغل مخك كفاية صدأ[/font]..
[font=&quot]من حقك تدور على الحق.. لان الانسان مش هايعيش غير مرة واحدة... مش هاتخلد فيها صدقنى... وانت ما اخترتش الوضع اللى انت فيه دلوقتى انك مسلم... انا ذيك بس دورت ... ولما دورت وانتقدت وشغلت مخى... كنت موضوعية جدا... يعنى محايدة جدا.... انت كمان اعمل كده... وطول ماانت عاوز تعرف وبتدور... ربنا مش هايسيبك... مش بقولك كن مسيحي... كن كيفما تشاء... بس المهم انك تكون[/font]... [font=&quot]اوعى تعيش عيشة والسلام...اوعى تعمل عبيط وتغمى عينك عن كل حاجة بتحصل وبتنبهك وتقولك ...قووووووم اصحى... شوف حياتك الابدية... اوعى تعدى اى سؤال يطرق فى دماغك.... اسأل... عيش.... احترم عقليتك وآداميتك....اللى اداهالك ربنا[/font]....
[font=&quot]يا اخى خليك شجاع... واطلب منه الشجاعة...وعبر عن رأيك... وقول كلمتك[/font]... [font=&quot]كلمتك انت...مش كلام حد تانى.. كن نفسك واوعى تعيش بغبغان!!... وما اكثر الببغاوات... العد فى الليمون يامعلم...انا بحبك وعشان كده بكلمك ... انت هاتعيش مرة واحدة... وكده كده هاتموت... لامفر... وانت عارف كده كويس[/font]... [font=&quot]ماتراوغش... عيش المرة دى بنى ادم... هايعملوا فيك ايه يعنى لو اتغيرت؟؟ لو اتكلمت؟؟؟ هايموتوك؟؟؟ ولو... أليس افضل ان تموت محترم امام نفسك... من أن تعيش جبان ..مسلوب... مذلول... بغبغان...لا تُكِن لنفسك اى احترام؟؟؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]انا عاوزة اقول كلام كتييييييييييييير [/font]
[font=&quot]بالرغم من كل اللى بتعمله فيا... بحبك[/font]
[font=&quot]خسارة نفسك... خسارة ابدبتك... خسارة اداميتك... خسارة مخك...الله خلقك عشان بيحبك... مش عشان يستعبدك... او يذلك...ياخى... لا افكر الا فيك[/font]... [font=&quot]لذلك كتبت لك هى دى مشاعري ناحيتك...لا تتجاهل ..فكر ...فكر...فكر...لأنك لو مافكرتش... ربنا هايحاسبك...اوعى تتخيل ان ربنا ظالم عشان يعذبك لو انت فكرت!!! ده حقك... اومال هو لو عايزك ما تسألش خلقلك مخ ليه؟؟؟ ارفض بشده النص اللى يقولك (لا تسأل..)
بص حواليك ..كل يوم هاتلاقي 100 حاجة بتقولك فكر... اللى انت فيه ده سكة غلط... مستنى ايه تانى يحصل... مستنى ملاك ينزل من السما ويقولك فووووووووق؟؟؟؟
صدقنى.. مافيش حاجة اغلى من حياتك الابدية عشان تفكر فيها وتديها وقتها [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]بحبك[/font]*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2011)

*  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2011)

* ​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك يارب*


----------



## missorang2006 (11 يناير 2011)

*وحدك تكفيني ​*


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*أحساس صعب أوصفه .... بس هو كويس*​


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

مالى غيرك الجأ ليه


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*منعنش كدة وحاسس أني مطرقع هههههه*
*مش بقول أحساس مش عارف أوصفه بس حلو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*يارب انا فى قمة حزنى......*


----------



## zezza (11 يناير 2011)

مش راضية عن حياتى الروحية 
فتوووووووووووووور يموت
صلولى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

*احساسيس متلغبطة​*


----------



## just member (11 يناير 2011)

حال سيئ...


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

عاااااااااااادي


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2011)

*تعبت  ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2011)

عاوزة اطفش واروح اي بلد تاني​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> حال سيئ...



*

ليه كدة ياجوجو
سلامتك ربنا معاك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *تعبت  ​*




*سلامتك من التعب ياقمر ​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك من التعب ياقمر ​*


*
الله يسلمك يا سندريلا 
بس هاي حال الدنيا  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *
> الله يسلمك يا سندريلا
> بس هاي حال الدنيا  ​*



*
معلشى ياحبى
ربنا يدينا مقدرة على تحمالها ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

*مش قادرة اخد نفسي
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش قادرة اخد نفسي
> *​


*

مالك يا روكا
سلامتك ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (11 يناير 2011)

*عايشة وضع رومنسي قويييييييييييييييييييييييييي مع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!
:​*t23::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> مالك يا روكا
> سلامتك ​*


*تعبت من اللي بيحصل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## missorang2006 (11 يناير 2011)

*حبيبتي روكا
الرب أمين وصالح وللأبد رحمتة.. مراحمه الي الابد لا تزول...
خلي ثقتك بالرب لانه لا يدع تقيه يرى فسادا.....
لي النقمة انا أجازي يقول الرب....
وعوده صادقة وامينة...
بس خلي عينك على يسوع .. وهو بيكمل
الرب يباركك..​*


----------



## sony_33 (11 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تعبت من اللي بيحصل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تبقى انتى اكيد اكيد فى مصر*​


----------



## just member (12 يناير 2011)

حال جدا متعب
تعبنا يارب
عن جد تعبنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2011)

*حاسة انى مش بقيت عارفة حاجة خالص ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> *حبيبتي روكا​*
> *الرب أمين وصالح وللأبد رحمتة.. مراحمه الي الابد لا تزول...*
> *خلي ثقتك بالرب لانه لا يدع تقيه يرى فسادا.....*
> *لي النقمة انا أجازي يقول الرب....*
> ...


* انا عارفة كده كويس*
*ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة عشان شايفنا في العالم مشغولين عايز يقربنا منه من تاني*
*ياريت الواحد يفوق قبل ما يفوت الاوان وساعتها هنندم كل الندم اننا بعضنا في لحظة عن ربنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *تبقى انتى اكيد اكيد فى مصر*​


*ماشي يا عسيلي:smil15:*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

*جوايا إحتياج لحنانك ياربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا...لتكن مشيئتك*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2011)

*يا رب انت قوتــــــــــــي ​*


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2011)

*محتاج لمسة حانية *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يناير 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## GeoMotorizer (13 يناير 2011)

بلف المنتدي عشان لسة جديد فيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*أنا عارف يارب إنك حاسس بيا.........*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2011)

*انتشلنى يارب من هذه الارض*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2011)

*احساس غريب اوى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2011)

*الحمدلله ماشية​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2011)

*هادي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يناير 2011)

*في انتظار*​


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يا الهى على كل حال​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2011)

زعلانة من نفسسسسى جدااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

رجلي وجعااااااني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> زعلانة من نفسسسسى جدااااااااااااااا
> ​





*ليش هيدا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> رجلي وجعااااااني



*
سلامممممممممتك يا روزاااااااااا :t33:​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يناير 2011)

مخنوقة وقرفانة من كل حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> سلامممممممممتك يا روزاااااااااا :t33:​*




الله يسلمك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مخنوقة وقرفانة من كل حاجة




ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2011)

*مش عارف اتكلم اقول ايه *
*شعورى واحاسيسى لا تكتب *
*محتاج حد يحس بجد *
*علشان  يحس مالى*
*بس الحد دة مش موجود *
*او موجود ومشغول عنى *
*بس الاكيد انه لازم حاجة تحصل *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاك يا جورج


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2011)

ومعاكى ياروزا


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يناير 2011)

كتافى وجعتنى يا رب مد ايدك قوينى لانى اول مرة احس انى مخنوق اوى كدا


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كتافى وجعتنى يا رب مد ايدك قوينى لانى اول مرة احس انى مخنوق اوى كدا


 
*يبني أنا أتخنقت علي خنقتك *
*دية مش أول مرة تكون مخنوق فيها ..... أقلك روح غير جو *
*روح خدلك يومين خلوة ............ شايف النصايح ,,,, صدقوني أنا ملاك :dance:*

*ربنا معاك ويمد إيده وينتشلك*​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

*أحساس غريب .... تقريباً هيكون هدوء او أنعدام  للنفس وللروح *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

قلبي وجعني لما شفت الفديو الشرطة بتضرب المسيحين وبتحدف المستشفي والكنيسة بالطوب في سمالوط 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

*جوايا ضيق يهد جبل*
*عندى امتحان يوم الاحد *
*ومش عارف اعمل اى حاجه *​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

*ايه ده هو المنتدي كله تحت السن ... وبيمتحن *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ايه ده هو المنتدي كله تحت السن ... وبيمتحن *​


المفروض انها اخر سنه 
بس نعمل ايه فى الزمن :ranting:​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

*الزمن غدار منصور البنهاوي هههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

*كوكو ... أنت كدة بتلعب في المنتخب الأوليمبي والا الشباب *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

وايه زنب الزمن !! 
ليه نظلمه ؟؟؟ 

ربنا يرحمنا بجد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كوكو ... أنت كدة بتلعب في المنتخب الأوليمبي والا الشباب *​



منتخب الراحلين :new2:​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> منتخب الراحلين :new2:​


 
*والبقاء لله :smil15:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *والبقاء لله :smil15:*​


كده تغير المقوله 
لا زعلان منك :beee:
اسمها والبقيه تأتى :t16:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

يلا كفايه كأبه على الصبح هروح اشوفلى تربه 
علشان قلبت الجو كأبه  
كل واحد فيه اللى مكفيه ​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كده تغير المقوله
> 
> لا زعلان منك :beee:
> 
> اسمها والبقيه تأتى :t16:​


 
*أعتبرها ذلة لسان :shutup22:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2011)

كوووووووسة بالطماطم


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

احساسي حلوو نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2011)

مش بقيت حاسه باي حاجه

محتاجه لمسه ايديك يا يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*متضايقة كتييييييييييير*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2011)

*مللت من الانتظااااااااااار !!!​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2011)

حاسة بملل ​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2011)

*!! rip !!*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا كويس جدااااااااااااا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2011)

*بحبك قوووووووووووووووووووووووووى يارب يسوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

زهقت .... انت فين يا عم انت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يستر بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

احسااااااااس جميل


----------



## just member (14 يناير 2011)

نهاية مؤكدة وقريبة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*متضايقة جدا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووط ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووط ​


*ياااااااااااااااااارب دايما يا كوكو:yahoo:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااارب دايما يا كوكو:yahoo:*​


ميرسى يا روكا ويارب انتى كمان ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا ويارب انتى كمان ​


*العفو يا كوكو*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## zezza (14 يناير 2011)

بردانة :652en:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2011)

*شكرا ....​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا تمام​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*هنزل العب بالمطر هههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

برداااااااااان 
الجو تلج ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2011)

*اعنى يا يسوووع​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

مرهقه جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*يارب ينزل تلج زي المرة اللي فاتت*
* حدث تاريييييييييييييييخي:yahoo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

اممممممم

بفكر اناااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

جو شتا 

اكيد اكيد متلج 

نفسى انزل امشى فى الشتا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*احساس رهيب بالحزن والوحدة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*عادي مش فارقة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يناير 2011)

تعبانة اوي 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي
> ​


*سلامتك يا جميل*
*مالك بس*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي
> ​



الف سلامه عليكي يا مرموره


----------



## just member (14 يناير 2011)

ولا فارق معي شيئ


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

وانا زيك يا جوجو بجد


----------



## just member (14 يناير 2011)

بتقلديني لية بقي؟؟
اممممم
هههههههههههه
طيب ماتنسي ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير يا روزي

يومك سكر


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يارب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يناير 2011)

So0o0o Bad 
​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2011)

*طظظظظظظظ
فى اى حاجة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
كل يوم بتبوظ اكتر
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

خلاص مابقتش فارقه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

*أحيآنآ نمرْ بحآلةْ آختنآق شديدة .. فتعجز اقلآمنآ عن ترتيبْ آلحروفْ .. وتستعصيْ آلكلمآت على ألسنتنا .. وتبقىْ آلكلمة آلوحيدة .. آلمعبرةْ عن آلحآل .. يــــا رب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2011)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى والى صلاتى امل اذنيك ارحمنى وامسك بيدى فانا فى حاجه شديده اليك*​


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2011)

*عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

*يارب عزى أولادك ....آمين*


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2011)

ضيق من كل ماحولي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا تمام ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*مصدعة كتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

امممممممممم 

مش عارف 

بس عندى امتحان بكره 

هههههههههه ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*ههههههه وقاعد ياكوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه

ده اقل واجب 

نشكر ربنا انهارده كويس ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> ضيق من كل ماحولي


 

ربنا معاك يا جوجو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

مبسووووووووووووط​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

:dance::dance:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

عاااااااااااااتي لا جديد


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

احساسى خارج مبسوط من الامتحان ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

احساااااااسي عادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## Critic (16 يناير 2011)

*يا رب لماذا كثر اللذين يحزنوننى*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2011)

*يا رب تعبت !
كل يوم اتهامات و تجريح و من اقرب الناس 
متى سننتهي ؟​*


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2011)

غضب
فيا غضب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> غضب
> فيا غضب



*
استهدى بالله ياجوجو ​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*بحاول انسى​*


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> استهدى بالله ياجوجو ​​*


انشاللة وقت بيعدي ع خير
لكن بالحقيقة هو حالي اكتير عصبي


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

مرهقه اووووووووووووووووي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

عنيا وجعانى ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

سلامتك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ميرسى يا روزى 

الله يسلمك ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

احساس بالبرد


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

اقفلى الشباك يا روزى :smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

تماااااااااااااااااام
كل  يو م بيتحسن


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

يارب ديما يا جون ​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2011)

همووووووووووووووت واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

بعد الشر يا مرموره ​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> همووووووووووووووت واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


غمضى عنيكى وانتى تنامى
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> بعد الشر يا مرموره ​





تسلم يا باشا ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اقفلى الشباك يا روزى :smil15:​



ههههههههه ولا حاجه بتأثر صدقني:yahoo:


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> غمضى عنيكى وانتى تنامى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ​





معلومة جديدة فعلا
روح اجري من هنا بقي
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ولا حاجه بتأثر صدقني:yahoo:


 
هههههههههههههه
اممممممممم 
يبقى شغلى المروحه :smile02​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اممممممممم
> يبقى شغلى المروحه :smile02​




نحمممممممممم

امشي يا كوكو من قدامي لفجرك فبقي ههههههههه:t32:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نحمممممممممم
> 
> امشي يا كوكو من قدامي لفجرك فبقي ههههههههه:t32:


 
هههههههههههههه 
اى اى راسى :11azy:
قصدى التكييف :t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

يا بني اتقي شري يابني

اووووووووووووف علي الناس

كوبه ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههه 
مش هتقى بقى :blush2:
استر ياللى بتستر :yaka:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه وحياتك لو عملت بخور وحداد كمان

هفجرك

بس هه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه وحياتك لو عملت بخور وحداد كمان
> 
> هفجرك
> 
> بس هه


 
هههههههههههههههه 
يبقى اتشاهد وادخل المعركه :gun:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

لالالالالا انا ورايا مشوار مش هدخل دلوقتي هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالا انا ورايا مشوار مش هدخل دلوقتي هههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه 
طيب تمام الحق ارجع مسدسات الميه :08:
هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

روح رجعهم للاصحابهم ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه
 رجعوا لاصحابهم اخدوا نص جنيه تمن الايجار 
ههههههههههه 
يلا اقولكم تصبحوا على خير 
علشان عندى مذاكره بكره ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ربناااا معاك يا كوكو

وانت من اهلوووووووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*اتخنقت ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

حسيت بكده بس ليه يا حبي

حصل ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

اتخنقت واووووووووووى


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ليه بس يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

كل شى بقى طبيعى يا زوزاااااااااا
عادى


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال 
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كل شى بقى طبيعى يا زوزاااااااااا
> عادى


 

معاك حق يا جون

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

ترنيــــــــــم...هلليلويــــــــــا


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

*حيران يارب ..... ومحتاج أرشادك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2011)

*محتار ومش فاهم حاجه​*


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2011)

فيا شيئ صعب تحملة...


----------



## Rosetta (17 يناير 2011)

*أكرهك يا هذه الحياة 
دائما تحرمينا من أغلى الاشياء علينا تحت غطاء التقاليد و العادات التافهة

سئمنا منكي 
رحمة فينا  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

إلم شديد فى سنانى ​


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2011)

الف سلامة الك يا كيرو
اعرض نفسك علي طبيب اسناك وحاول تتعالج
ربنا معاك ويبارك كل ايام حياتك


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2011)

حال ميئوس منة


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

الله يسلمك يا جوجو 
فعلا رحت لدكتور 
بس قالى تعالا بعد الامتحانات 
علشان هتجيلى كل يوم 
ولازم تكون الفتره دى موجود فى البيت
ربنا يخليك يا جوجو  ​


----------



## امه محمد (17 يناير 2011)

والله دلوقتي حزن بسبب اخي العزيز صوت صارخ وهو عارف السبب

الموضوع حااااايل شكرا على جهودك الطيبه 

وتقبل مروري


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*خربانه خربانه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*جوايا إحساس بمحبة ربنا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

امتحانى كمان ساعتين 
احساس اكيد مش حلو 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2011)

> امتحانى كمان ساعتين
> احساس اكيد مش حلو


 
 انشاء الله تحلى حلو يا بنت العدرا

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله تحلى حلو يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ربنا معاكى​


امين يارب
ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبة قلبى
ومعانا كلنا 
​


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

*i am still alive*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

احساااااس حلو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> امتحانى كمان ساعتين
> احساس اكيد مش حلو
> ​




*ربنا معاكي ويوفقك
وانشاء الله ناجحه بتفوق​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساااااس حلو




*يارب دايما*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يناير 2011)

*أشكرك يا رب 
انت قوتي و خلاصي ​*


----------



## Nemo (18 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> امتحانى كمان ساعتين
> احساس اكيد مش حلو
> ​



انتى لسه قاعده يلا بسرعة ع الامتحان ههههههههههههه
وطمنينا عليكى يا جميل
ربنا يكون معاكى


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2011)

يا مطرة مطرى واجيبلك عيش طرى و اجيبلك جبنة رومى و اقولك افطرى 
 رجعت طفلة من الصبح عمالة اغنيها ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا بخير​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> يا مطرة مطرى واجيبلك عيش طرى و اجيبلك جبنة رومى و اقولك افطرى ​
> 
> رجعت طفلة من الصبح عمالة اغنيها ​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالا خليها تبطل شويه لحد لما اروح وبعدين غنيلها تمطر ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نشكر ربنا بخير​





يارب دايما يا ريس ههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا ريس ههههههههههه:smil15:


 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روزى
ويارب انتى كمان بخير​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

ادعيلي بجد احسن الدنيا مطره وخايفه اتزحلق هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميكى يا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا كوكو

وانت كمان


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2011)

اممممم....


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*جوايا إحساس بالخنقة..*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *جوايا إحساس بالخنقة..*




ربنا يكون معاك ويخفف عنك اي خنقه او ضيق


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك ويخفف عنك اي خنقه او ضيق


*آميــــن 
ربنا يخليكى تاسونى...ميرسى لذوق حضرتك*


----------



## Twin (18 يناير 2011)

*محتاج أقرب منك يارب*
*محتاجك ترفعني*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

نشكررررر ربناااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويوفقك
> وانشاء الله ناجحه بتفوق​*


ربنا يخليك يا ميكى 
وربنا معاك انت كمان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> انتى لسه قاعده يلا بسرعة ع الامتحان ههههههههههههه
> وطمنينا عليكى يا جميل
> ربنا يكون معاكى


هههههههههههههههههه
انا رحت وجيت اهو يا نيمو
الحمدلله عدى على خير :smil12:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

ارهااااااااااااااااق
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

_ربناااااااااااااااا_
_معاكى_
_يا بنت العدرا_
_ومبروك على المادة_
_انها عديت على خير_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ربناااااااااااااااا_
> _معاكى_
> _يا بنت العدرا_
> _ومبروك على المادة_
> _انها عديت على خير_​


ربنا يخليييييييك يا جونا 
ومعانا كلنا يارب 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

*يارب خد القلق وعوضو راحه 
يااارب اسمع مني ولو مره
يارب عايزه اشوف عدلك*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2011)

مش عارفة ليه على طول متضايقة


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عارفة ليه على طول متضايقة




ربنا يكون معاكي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

مش متظبط

متضايق علشان حلمت حلم المفروض ماكنتش احلمه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*ســـــــــــــــــلام وثقة فيك يارب يسوع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2011)

ايدي بتوجعني من ساعة ما كونت بقطع القلقاس ههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه

الف سلامه عليكي يا راجعة

عشان تعرفي ان ليا حق ماكلوش ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

عينى لسه بتوجعنى ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*فايق ورايق وبسمع أغاني ومولعها في الشغل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فايق ورايق وبسمع أغاني ومولعها في الشغل*​


 
يارب ديما :flowers:​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2011)

*اشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الف سلامه عليكي يا راجعة
> 
> عشان تعرفي ان ليا حق ماكلوش ههههههههه



لا يا حبي هو جميل بس بيتعب الايد في تقشيرة وتقطيعة لما يبقي كبير وتقشير التوم بيزهق هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب ديما :flowers:​


 
*أنت عارف أنا كل لما ببقي كدة ومبسوط شوية ... *
*بدعي ربنا تكمل بس لحد أما أروح ههههههه ... الدنيا مش بتدي كل حاجة مرة واحدة :t17:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أنت عارف أنا كل لما ببقي كدة ومبسوط شوية ... *
> 
> *بدعي ربنا تكمل بس لحد أما أروح ههههههه ... الدنيا مش بتدي كل حاجة مرة واحدة :t17:*​


 
هههههههه
عندك حق 
 بأذن المسيح تكمل ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> عندك حق
> 
> بأذن المسيح تكمل ​


*تكمل وع الكل ..... صدقني كلنا مش كمعنين في أكتر من يومين بس :heat:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تكمل وع الكل ..... صدقني كلنا مش كمعنين في أكتر من يومين بس :heat:*​


 
انا عايز يوم واحد بس يكمل للاخر leasantr​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

_*احساس هادي جدا​*_


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

مبسوطة اوى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> مبسوطة اوى




*يارب دايما يابت يا نيموو​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

احساس فظيع هههههههه 

حماقي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس فظيع هههههههه
> 
> حماقي




*لوووووووووووولي
حماقي بنفسه معانا​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه اهلا اهلا يا جمهوري العزيز هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا كله تمام*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

زي الفل


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2011)

el emo gedn mot3eb


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> el emo gedn mot3eb


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*ويبقي ..........*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*احساس متلغبط ع الاخر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*جـــــــــوايا فـــــــــــــــــــــــــرح...
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*مش قادرة اخد نفسي وروحي بتتسحب مني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

مش مبسوط ومخنوق جدا ​


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*​


*الله بيسلم قلبك يا روكا*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش قادرة اخد نفسي وروحي بتتسحب مني*​


*شو فيكي بس يا روكا
سلامتك يا امي
طمنينا لحالك
*​


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط ومخنوق جدا ​


*لشو هيك يا كيرو
طمني عنك يا حبيبي
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> مش مبسوط ومخنوق جدا ​


*ربنا يفرحك يا كوكو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> ​ *شو فيكي بس يا روكا
> سلامتك يا امي
> طمنينا لحالك
> *​


*الله يسلمك يا جوجو*
*الحمد الله علي كل شئ*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ربنا مع الجميع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*زعلانة (*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

احساسي العادي يعني


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

مش حاسس بأى حاجه غير وجع بسيط ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> مش حاسس بأى حاجه غير وجع بسيط ​


*سلامتك يا كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

ميرررسى يا روكا
الله يسلمك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

اممممممم

احساس بالرضا النفسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

بدأت أقلق من الامتحان بتاع بكره ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

مش تقلق يا كوكو

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

ميرررسى ياروزى 
ويكون معاكى​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

امين يارب

ويكون مع الجميع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بدأت أقلق من الامتحان بتاع بكره ​


*يا باشا انت قدها وقدود:closedeye*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

يوم وعدا ربنا يستر من بكراااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

منور يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

بتضحكى عارفة انتى  ايه اللى حصل ها علشان تضحكى
اااااااااه ربنا يهد القوى


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

وانا مالي مش انت اللي قولتلي هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

بت ابعدى عنى لحسن اعمل فيكى اللى عملته فى خالى
وانتى عارفة ايه اللى حصل


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

احم احم

انا بقول اروح انام احسن

يا مفتري هههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

ايوووووووووو
ابعدى عنى بقى لحسن  زعلان انى نمت ومش عورت حد


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

هش ياض انت صدقت والا ايه

طيب انجر يلا احسن اعورك ههههههههههه

انا بلطجية بعد الظهر هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عليا برضو
بلاش انا انتى  عارفة ايه اللى فيها


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

احم احم

لالالالالالالالالا مش عارفه بقي ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

طيب يالا قومى نامى لحسن تضربى


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه طيب كنت بكتب موضوع نكد هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2011)

*كل الشكر المستحق ليك يا رب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طيب كنت بكتب موضوع نكد هههههههههه


_* الل هيطمنيك     قومى نامى بقى     :gun::gun:*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

مش مرتاااااااااااااحة
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكى يا بت العدراء
وهتعدى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا بت العدراء
> وهتعدى


ميرسى ياجون ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع على كل حال​*


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا .... أحساس بالرضا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2011)

*إحساس بالملل !!
*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا تمام


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2011)

*سلام ..وثقة فى ربنا كبيرة قوى*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب ​*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*متلخبط .... :fun_oops:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يناير 2011)

*:36_19_1:مش عارفة بس كذا احساس مع بعض*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:36_19_1:مش عارفة بس كذا احساس مع بعض*​


 
*ههههههههه*
*أحساس خلاط يعني :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووقة ​*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووقة ​*


 
*برده .... هي الأحاسيس في النازل ليه .... أنا بطلع الضحكة بالعافية :a82:*​


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*شكلنا خدنا عين يا ردالة :dance:*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *برده .... هي الأحاسيس في النازل ليه .... أنا بطلع الضحكة بالعافية :a82:*​


*
هي الضحكة حتى بالعافية مش طالعة يا توين ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *أحساس خلاط يعني :fun_lol:*​


انا شامة ريحة تريقة 
:t9::t9:
يلا بقى المسامح كريم 
بس انا مش كريمة :budo::budo::budo:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *شكلنا خدنا عين يا ردالة :dance:*​


* تصدق حاسة بكدااا:heat:*
*بس مش الردالة لوحدها:190vu:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يناير 2011)

قرفان اخر حاجه وممكن ارتكب جنايه بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

تعبان جدا 
صداع ودوخه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا احسن من امبارح​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> قرفان اخر حاجه وممكن ارتكب جنايه بجد




هههههههههه

اهدا يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> نشكر ربنا احسن من امبارح​




يارب دايما


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

جنبي واجعني


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما


 
ميررسى يا روزى ربنا يخليكى 
ويارب انتى كمان تكونى بخير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جنبي واجعني


 
الف سلامه عليكى ​


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ماشي الحال


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

كله تمام ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

لا تحسبوا رقصي بينكم طرباً فالطير يرقص مزبوحاً من الالم​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

:spor24::spor24:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :spor24::spor24:


 
هههههههههه
كام كيلو ؟؟:smil15:​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

i need to go
ohh god
... i'm no't


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> كام كيلو ؟؟:smil15:​


 

هههههههههه

وزن تقيل:heat:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

فعلا الحياة عند يسوع اجمل بكتير ولا فيها حزن ولا دموع 
يا رب نفسي اجيلك بقة ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> وزن تقيل:heat:


 
ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

ميرسي ومعاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*تعبان ومرهق جدا من الشغل​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

الف سلامه يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*الله يسلمك يا روزي
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*محتاجة اخففففففف*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *محتاجة اخففففففف*​



ربنا معاكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

قلقانه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا معاكي


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*ومعاكي انتي كمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قلقانه


*ربنا يطمنك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2011)

*المسيح هو الحل ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*شكلي هاخد دووووووووور محترم اوووووووووووووي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *شكلي هاخد دووووووووور محترم اوووووووووووووي*​




*الف سلامه عليكي يا رووكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا رووكا​*


*ميرسي يا ميكي *
*ربنا يخليك بس لسه مجاش :fun_lol:*
*وصيه بقا يجي بسرعة هههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

كنت مبسوط الصبح 
دلوقتى لاء ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

مصدعه واااااااااااء


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

زعلان جدا جدا
لكن اشكر كل الظروف والمواقف ياللي بتحصل منشان اعرف معادن الناس اكتر واكتر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*مش قادرة اخد نفسي تاني مرة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

*جوايا ســـــــــــلام ...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> زعلان جدا جدا
> لكن اشكر كل الظروف والمواقف ياللي بتحصل منشان اعرف معادن الناس اكتر واكتر


 
مافيش حد يستاهل زعلك ابدا ​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*بصراحة حاسس أني طير محبوس .... وأتحرر*

*أحساس بالحرية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*برضه نفس القصة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يناير 2011)

*:crying::crying: :crying:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:crying::crying: :crying:*​


*مالك يا بت:thnk0001:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

مااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *بصراحة حاسس أني طير محبوس .... وأتحرر*​
> 
> 
> *أحساس بالحرية*


 



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا بت:thnk0001:*​




مخنوقة وتعبانة صدقينى 
صليلى يا روكا​ ​


----------



## azazi (21 يناير 2011)

عادي!


----------



## اليعازر (21 يناير 2011)

*إنتظار...إنتظار....إنتظار*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> مخنوقة وتعبانة صدقينى
> صليلى يا روكا​
> [/center]


*ليه بس يا عسل مخنوقة من ايه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

عادى لا جديد ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عادى لا جديد ​


*ههههههههههههههههههه *
*كلمتي ياااااااااااا كوكو:gun:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *كلمتي ياااااااااااا كوكو:gun:*​


 
هههههههههههه
عادى الاخوات لبعضيهم :smile02​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عادى الاخوات لبعضيهم :smile02​


*ممممممممممممممممم *
*افكر:a4:* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممم *
> 
> *افكر:a4:*​


 
مافهاش تفكير ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مافهاش تفكير ​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لازم افكر:yaka:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2011)

مش مرتاااااااااااح


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ليه يا جوووووووون


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

مخنوقة


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ايجى جولد قال:


> مخنوقة




ربنا يكون معاكي:flowers:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

حاسة بداية راحة نفسية كبيييييييييييرة 
بس محتاجة كام خطوة لسة 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2011)

اشتياق للوحدة مرة تانى
ربنا يدبر الصالح


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*أحساس جميل ..... حتي الجو عندنا جميل .... يارب دمها نعمة*

*أحساس بالرضا *​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

يوم من بدايته شكله مش حلو
تعبانة كتير​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يوم من بدايته شكله مش حلو​
> 
> تعبانة كتير​


 
*أيه الفقر ده ع الصبح ...... :thnk0001:*
*أقلك خشي نامي ساعة ... وأصحي تأني وكأنه يوم جديد *

*ربنا يشفيكي ويدبرها من عنده*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أيه الفقر ده ع الصبح ...... :thnk0001:*
> *أقلك خشي نامي ساعة ... وأصحي تأني وكأنه يوم جديد *
> 
> *ربنا يشفيكي ويدبرها من عنده*​





المصيبة اني مش عارفة انام
انا مطبقة من امبارح لحد دلوقتي
ربنا يخليكي
صليلي كتير بجد​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> المصيبة اني مش عارفة انام
> انا مطبقة من امبارح لحد دلوقتي
> ربنا يخليكي
> 
> صليلي كتير بجد​



*طب أنزلي ع القهوة ال تحت بتكوا وأشربي واحد ينسون ع الصبح كدة فهتهدي وهتنامي علي طول ......  :smile01*

*ومين يخليكي دية :act23:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق ضحكتني يا توين
بص حضرتك مش محتاجة انزل القهوة
القهوة عندي من الساعة 5
ولا حوقت فيا
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا بخير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يوم من بدايته شكله مش حلو​
> 
> تعبانة كتير​


الف سلامه عليكى 
صلى لرب المجد وبأذنه هيكون اليوم جميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أحساس جميل ..... حتي الجو عندنا جميل .... يارب دمها نعمة*​
> 
> 
> 
> *أحساس بالرضا *​


 
يارب ديما يا حبيبى ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> الف سلامه عليكى
> صلى لرب المجد وبأذنه هيكون اليوم جميل ​




الله يسلمك يا كوكو
ميرسي ليك كتير
ياريت تصليلي ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب ديما يا حبيبى ​


 
*علي الله يا حاج ,,,, وعقبالك :smil15:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *علي الله يا حاج ,,,, وعقبالك :smil15:*​


 
كل شىء بأذنه ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

بردااااااااانه


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بردااااااااانه


*أشربي ويسكي :new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشربي ويسكي :new6:*​



ههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالهدوء *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

مبسوط نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

احساس عادي


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2011)

*قلق وهم ماسك  فيا بضمير:ab7:
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكمون معاك يا جرجس


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

شويه ارهاق ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *قلق وهم ماسك فيا بضمير:ab7:*


 
ارمى حمولك على رب المجد ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالحنين*​


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

امان الدنيا مالى قلبي


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

الله علي هايدا الاحساس يا  ايجي
يارب ديما


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أحساس بالحنين*​


 
الله عليك ياعم فؤاد :new4:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2011)

رجائي فيك يا رب مش في حد تاني ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

احساس فظيع 

حماقي بردو هههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس فظيع
> 
> حماقي بردو هههههههههه



اقولك حولي علي صابر الرباعي والاحساس هيبقي جميل 
هههههههههه
روقي يا قمر ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الله عليك ياعم فؤاد :new4:​


 
*طب قولي أنت .....*
*أعمل أيه :smile02*​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس فظيع
> 
> حماقي بردو هههههههههه


 
*هههههههه*
*شكلك بتحبي حماقي :smil12:*
*أقلك .... واحدة واحدة ....*
*علشان أعصابك روقي وأسمعي موسيقي :mus25:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

*مفيش إحساس هههه!!*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مفيش إحساس هههه!!*


*الشتيمة حراااام leasantr*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *الشتيمة حراااام leasantr*​


*ههههه حاضر*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ههههه حاضر*


 
*كويس .... :t16:*​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*أنا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط أوي .... *
*وصلت 6000 مشاركة*
*:ura1: :ura1: :ura1:*
*:yahoo::yahoo:*
*30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *أنا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط أوي .... *
> 
> *وصلت 6000 مشاركة*
> *:ura1: :ura1: :ura1:*
> ...


 

هههههههههه الف الف مبروك يا توين


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا تمام
مبروك يا توين 
عقبال ال 60000​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالفشل في كل حاجه​*


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

مبسوط علشان 
دىىىىىىى المنتدي هونا
هىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أحساس بالفشل في كل حاجه​*



عاوز تكون ناجح في حياتك متخفش ابدا
من شروط الانسان الناجح 
لا يائس
ولا يتضايق 
ولا يتعب
ولا يقلق
ولا يخاف
عاوز تكون ناجح في حياتك متخفش ابدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

مينا كوتة قال:


> عاوز تكون ناجح في حياتك متخفش ابدا
> من شروط الانسان الناجح
> لا يائس
> ولا يتضايق
> ...




*مفيش اسهل من الكلام يا مينا
ميرسي ع كلامك ونصائحك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش اسهل من الكلام يا مينا
> ميرسي ع كلامك ونصائحك
> وربنا يباركك​*



ربنا يخليك يا مايكل
وياريت ديما تصلي وتصوم
دة انت كاتب انك ساكن في حضن العدرا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




الله يسلهو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

مينا كوتة قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا مايكل
> وياريت ديما تصلي وتصوم
> دة انت كاتب انك ساكن في حضن العدرا
> 
> ...




*انشاء الله يا مينا
بس ياريت تصليلي كتير
وميرسي كتير ع زؤقك​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

*يأس من كل الحياة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *يأس من كل الحياة ​*




*مش انتي لوحدك يا روزيتا
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *يأس من كل الحياة ​*



" استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى "
لاتيأس مهما كانت حالتك الروحية ضعيفة ,
فلا تيأس ,
لان اليأس حرب من حروب الشيطان,
يريد بها ان يضعف معنوياتك .
و يبطل جهادك ,
فتقع فى يديه .
و اذا كنت تيأس من نفسك .
فلا تيأس ابدا من نعمة الله .
ان كان عملك لا يوصلك الى التوبة.
فان عمل الله من اجلك.
يمكن ان يوصلك.
و قد تيأس بسبب انك لا تستطيع ان تقف امام الله

دي اقوال البابا
ومنقول بصراحة


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

*متى سنتتهى الحياه​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

مينا كوتة قال:


> " استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى "
> لاتيأس مهما كانت حالتك الروحية ضعيفة ,
> فلا تيأس ,
> لان اليأس حرب من حروب الشيطان,
> ...



*كلام رااااااااااائع اخي مينا 
و شكرااااا على هذه الكلمات المعزية جدا
ربنا يباركك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش انتي لوحدك يا روزيتا
> ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


*
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يناير 2011)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا كله كويس 
​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

نسيااااااااان


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

حنيـن


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2011)

حقيقي ميتوصفش ومفيش قلم يعرف يعبر عنة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2011)

*احساس بغربه فظيع اوووي
يارب اتصرف ومد اديك وغير شويه من عندك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

:sha:


----------



## sony_33 (23 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> :sha:



*حرام عليكى الكرسى
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *احساس بغربه فظيع اوووي*
> *يارب اتصرف ومد اديك وغير شويه من عندك*


 

ربنا قادر علي كل شئ يا حبيبتي


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

احساس بانى .............
مش هقول


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> احساس بانى .............
> مش هقول



ههههههههه عرفنا من غير ما تقول


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

احساس بالخداع من اقرب الناس


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> ههههههههه عرفنا من غير ما تقول


_ leasantrleasantr  هغيره وارجع بقى :crazy_pil:crazy_pil_​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس بالخداع من اقرب الناس


 :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
:99::99::99:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس بالخداع من اقرب الناس


*اوعى تزعلى انك اكتشفتى الخداع *
*دة ربنا وضحلك الامر فى الوقت المناسب*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2011)

عدم توازن علي الاطلاق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*ممممممممم عادي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2011)

*مش فاهم
مش عارف
مش فرقه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش فاهم​*
> *مش عارف*
> 
> *مش فرقه*​


 
:new6::new6:
كل دا وانا مش لاقى ولا واحدة فيهم:smil15::smil15:


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2011)

*جووووووعانة  :smile02​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6:
> كل دا وانا مش لاقى ولا واحدة فيهم:smil15::smil15:




*دور كويس يا لمض
وابقي افتح البروفايل ياحج
كفايه لا عارف اطولك فون ولا ميل
مش قلتلك هتطلع عيني عشان اشوفك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *جووووووعانة  :smile02​*




*وايه الجديد يا حجه روزيتا
طول عمرك جوووعانه leasantr​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وايه الجديد يا حجه روزيتا
> طول عمرك جوووعانه leasantr​*



*هههههههه
انت اللي فاهمني يا ميكي :t30:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *دور كويس يا لمض*
> *وابقي افتح البروفايل ياحج*
> *كفايه لا عارف اطولك فون ولا ميل*
> 
> *مش قلتلك هتطلع عيني عشان اشوفك *​


 :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
ولا هفتحه


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *جووووووعانة :smile02​*


_* leasantrleasantr*_
_*وانا كمان ع فكرة*_​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* leasantrleasantr*_
> _*وانا كمان ع فكرة*_​



*طيب العشا علييييك :t31:​*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2011)

احساس مؤسف عن جد


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب العشا علييييك :t31:​*


 30:30:30:30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*عاااااااااادي برضه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

جوايا إحتياج كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ليك يا بابا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

مصدومه اكتر من اليسا ههههههههه


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2011)

*مد ايدك يارجايا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدومه اكتر من اليسا ههههههههه


 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
لا مهو باين


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> لا مهو باين




:beee::beee:ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يناير 2011)

تعبانة 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يناير 2011)

ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

عااااااااااادي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق




ليه بس يا جون

ربنا معاك


----------



## totty (24 يناير 2011)

*مد ايديك يارب*​


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2011)

*ماشى الحال
مفيش جديد​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

صداع مستمر


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صداع مستمر





*سلامتك ياروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

الله يسلمك يا ميكي

ربنا يخليك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2011)

قـــــــــلــــقـــــان

رايح اجيب النتيجه وربنا يسترها بقى :smile02


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> قـــــــــلــــقـــــان
> 
> رايح اجيب النتيجه وربنا يسترها بقى :smile02




*ربنا معاك
ناجح وبتقدير باذن المسيح

اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ربنا معاك
> ناجح وبتقدير باذن المسيح
> 
> اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى​*




انا نفسى انجح بس مش عاوز تقدير هههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى :*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> قـــــــــلــــقـــــان
> 
> رايح اجيب النتيجه وربنا يسترها بقى :smile02


_*يعنى هنشرب بيبسى يا حج انت ولا ايه ؟؟؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> قـــــــــلــــقـــــان
> 
> رايح اجيب النتيجه وربنا يسترها بقى :smile02


 

ربنا معاك يا مينا

ابقي طمنا بقي وابعتلي حاجه حوه هنا

يعني مصاصه لبانه ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مينا
> 
> ابقي طمنا بقي وابعتلي حاجه حوه هنا
> 
> يعني مصاصه لبانه ههههههههههه


مصلحة يعنى
يالهوى على الناس


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مصلحة يعنى
> يالهوى على الناس


 

هههههههههههه:closedeye


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*محتاجلك يارب أوي .... أنا في ضيق وحيرة *​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك يا توين


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك يا توين


*صليلي يا روزي .... صدقيني هموت من التفكير ومش عارف أفصل *
*وأنتي عارفة يعني أيه غربة ويعني أيه قرارات مصيرية فيها*
*لتجيبك أرض أو تعدل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *صليلي يا روزي .... صدقيني هموت من التفكير ومش عارف أفصل *
> *وأنتي عارفة يعني أيه غربة ويعني أيه قرارات مصيرية فيها*
> 
> *لتجيبك أرض أو تعدل*​


 
بعد الشر عليك يا توين

صلوات العدرا والقديسين يكونوا معاك وتوصل لنتيجة كويسة

حاول تريح نفسك شويه عشان ماتتعبش اكتر

وكلنا هنذكرك في صلاتنا


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بعد الشر عليك يا توين
> 
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين يكونوا معاك وتوصل لنتيجة كويسة
> 
> ...


*صدقيني بحاول أريح نفي وأهدي  .... حتي أه أنا بشرب عصير برتقال :smile02*

*بجد صليلي يا روزي ... وربنا يدبر*​


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *صدقيني بحاول أريح نفي وأهدي  .... حتي أه أنا بشرب عصير برتقال :smile02*
> 
> *بجد صليلي يا روزي ... وربنا يدبر*​



ربنا يكون معاك يارب بس سيبها ع ربنا وهو يحل 
ومش كل حاجة تحط فيها دماغك اتركها على اللـه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *صدقيني بحاول أريح نفي وأهدي .... حتي أه أنا بشرب عصير برتقال :smile02*​
> 
> *بجد صليلي يا روزي ... وربنا يدبر*​


 

حاضر يا توين اكيد هصليلك

وربنا يشيل عنك اي تفكير يزعجك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

اشكرك الهى


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2011)

:act23::act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

صداع بردو


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## مينا كوتة (24 يناير 2011)

احساسي 
وخدني بعيد ليه احلامي
والحمد الله علي كل شي


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*إحساس بالغباااااااااااء!!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يناير 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2011)

*حاسه بغربه كبيره اووي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2011)

*الحمد لله​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

*مش قادرة اخد نفسي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش قادرة اخد نفسي*​



*الف سلامه عليكى حبيبتى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا الهى ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*جوايا إحساس بالفرح والسلام والايمان والشكر.
آمين يا يسوع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى حبيبتى​*


*الله يسلمك يا دونتي*​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

ألم كبير غير محتمل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

سلامتك يا جوجو


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*انت يارب يسوع اغلى ما فى حياتى*


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالشوق للجلوس مع الله .... نفسي أختلي بيك يارب *​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

نفسي ايدي تخف

احسن اتخبط جامد فيها ولعتها ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2011)

:act23:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يناير 2011)

مش مبسوووووووووطة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2011)

حرااااااااااااااانه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> حرااااااااااااااانه​


انتى عملتى بالنصيييييحة ولا اييييييييييه
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2011)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> انتى عملتى بالنصيييييحة ولا اييييييييييه
> ههههههههههه
> ​



ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:08:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:08:​


يالهووووووووووووووووووز
هبلغ عنك هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انتى عملتى بالنصيييييحة ولا اييييييييييه
> ههههههههههه
> ​





+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه:08:​



:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​


مااااااالك بس ياجميل
البت شربت شاى ههههههههleasantr
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​



بتفكرى فى ايه يا روزيتا :smil12:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مااااااالك بس ياجميل
> البت شربت شاى ههههههههleasantr
> ​



*خيااااااااانة 
و انا كنت عايزة اشرب شاااااااااااي :t17:​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بتفكرى فى ايه يا روزيتا :smil12:​



*ولا حاجة يا عسل 
سرحت شوية :smil15:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالى وانا اعملك احلى شاى ياعسل​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 يناير 2011)

*مش عارف احساسي اية*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مش عارف احساسي اية*



*انا اعرف
اقول اقول:t9:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا اعرف
> اقول اقول:t9:*



*لا :beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2011)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لا :beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:
> 
> *



*ليه بس
محدش هيعرف 
سرك ف منتدى*


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالأمل ..... متجدد مع كل يوم جديد *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2011)

*تسبيح وترنيم للرب يسوع*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

تمااااااااااااام


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2011)

*خاااايف*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *خاااايف*​




ربنا يطمن قلبك يا توين


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2011)

:smi107::smi107::smi107:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2011)

*الحمدلله اطمنت*


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2011)

*اشكرك يارب​*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2011)

ارهاق ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

ماااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

_*ارهاق وتعب​*_


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

عااااااادي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2011)

*مرهقققققققة جدا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2011)

*قلقانه اوي علي فين يا مصر؟؟؟*​


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2011)

قلقانة على صحباتى 
صلولهم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2011)

_*على الجيش وادينا رايحن بس شكلها هتبقى اكتر من سنتين*_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه

بالشفا يا جون

كلنا لها


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> بالشفا يا جون
> 
> كلنا لها


 قادر يا كريم اشوفيك حلقه  شعريك :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> قادر يا كريم اشوفيك حلقه  شعريك :smil15::smil15::smil15:




هع هع هع

نووووووووووو مش انا يا باشا

بس غالبا هشوفك انت

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع
> 
> نووووووووووو مش انا يا باشا
> 
> ...


*30:30:30:30:*
*ربنا يهديك قادر يا كريم يا نصة*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *30:30:30:30:*
> *ربنا يهديك قادر يا كريم يا نصة*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه:999:leasantr


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

محتاجة شوية هدوووووووء وراحة بال 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

:36_22_26:   :36_22_25:


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*قلقانه من بكره*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

انا مسيحى


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2011)

متعب جداااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*قلقان ومش مطمن​*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2011)

*اشكر ربنا
هدوء وسلام داخلى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

حاسة جوايا كبــــــــــت 
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2011)

*مصددددددددددعة جدا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

إحساس بالوحدة..


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

مبسوطه


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2011)

برد جامد  شكلى اخدت دور محترم  ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2011)

:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> برد جامد  شكلى اخدت دور محترم  ​



*الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو 
اديها ليمون سخن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## sony_33 (26 يناير 2011)

*حزييييييييييييييييييييييييين على البلد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يناير 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

الصبر بينفذذذ
​


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2011)

*اةةةةةةةةةةة لو اعرف اللى بيدول فى مخ اللى فى بااااااالى
هرتااااح ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

:t9::t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

تماااااااااااااااام


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2011)

*عاوزين تعرفوا انتوا كمان
ولا تعبتولى 
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

حووووووووووه كميله

يووووووووووه قصدي حلوه جميله


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو *
> *اديها ليمون سخن *


 
الله يسلمك يا دونا 
هضرب واحد ينسون دلوقتى :11azy:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

مازال البرد مستمر ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الله يسلمك يا دونا
> هضرب واحد ينسون دلوقتى :11azy:​




هههههههههه بس تضربه ليه

ينسون حلو وابن حلال ومش بيزعل حد

سامحه بقي ومش تضربه هههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه بس تضربه ليه
> 
> ينسون حلو وابن حلال ومش بيزعل حد
> 
> سامحه بقي ومش تضربه هههههههههههههه:gy0000:


 
:vava: انا بقول كده بردوا 
بس هضربه علشان اخف :smile02​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> :vava: انا بقول كده بردوا
> بس هضربه علشان اخف :smile02​




ههههههههههه اه يا بتاع مصلحتك

لا انا هخليه يهرب من بيتكم ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه يا بتاع مصلحتك
> 
> لا انا هخليه يهرب من بيتكم ههههههههه:smil15:


 
ههههههههه
خلى حد يلحقه بقى 
انا بضربه دلوقتى 30:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> خلى حد يلحقه بقى
> انا بضربه دلوقتى 30:​




ههههههههههه

كوكو احنا اصحاب من زمان

ممكن حبه 

ها ها ها هههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> كوكو احنا اصحاب من زمان
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه 
اممممممم 
تدفعى كام :fun_lol:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اممممممم
> تدفعى كام :fun_lol:​




كمان فيها دفع

لالالالالالالالالا مش اتفقنا علي كده 

انت عازمني:smil15::new6:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كمان فيها دفع
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا مش اتفقنا علي كده
> 
> انت عازمني:smil15::new6:


ههههههههههههه 
ماشى 
هاخد انا النص وانتى النص :smil13:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2011)

أشكرك يا الهى كل حين


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2011)

احتقان بالحلق
اشعر بالبرد


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2011)

*إِنَّ أَبِي وَأُمِّي قَدْ تَرَكَانِي وَالرَّبُّ يَضُمُّنِي.(مز 27 : 10)*


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (27 يناير 2011)

ممتن (أشكر الله)
لأني
مسيحي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> احتقان بالحلق
> اشعر بالبرد


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يناير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يناير 2011)

بارك ايامي يا يسوع


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يناير 2011)

أشكرك ربي فقد منحتني راحة النفس و السعادة بقربك


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*أحساس بالغربة الشديدة ,,, حتي وأنا في المنتدي .... لغياء أعضاءه المقيمين بمصر*

*ربنا يسرها عليكم ويجبكم بالسلامة *

*وهناك خصم ينتظركم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*حاله من الوجع ع اللي بيحصل ف مصر​*


----------



## Alcrusader (30 يناير 2011)

كن معي يا يسوع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2011)

*همووووووووووووووووووووووت من القلق علي بيتي و اهلي...*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *همووووووووووووووووووووووت من القلق علي بيتي و اهلي...*​



*ربنا يطمنك يا تروث 
صليلهم ربنا يحميهم و يكون معاهم ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

*حاسه بخووووووووووف
يارب تدخل واحمي شعبك*


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (30 يناير 2011)

الله يحمي كل شعب متضهد أو يواجه أي مصاعب الرب يكون معهم 

الشعب المسيحي في كل العالم

صلب من أجل خلاص جميع البشر فلن يتركهم وحيدين الأن
شكرا" لإصغائكم ​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*مرتبك وقلقان .... علي شعبي وأهلي في مصر*

*ولهذا فأنا في أحتياج للمسة حنان منك يا الله *
*أحتياج للمسة حانية تشعرني فيها بوجودك*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2011)

*حبيبي يا يسوع  ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مرتبك وقلقان .... علي شعبي وأهلي في مصر*
> 
> *ولهذا فأنا في أحتياج للمسة حنان منك يا الله *
> *أحتياج للمسة حانية تشعرني فيها بوجودك*​



*ربنا يطمنك ع اهلك في مصر ويحميهم
ربنا يحمي شعبو ف مصر*


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا يطمنك ع اهلك في مصر ويحميهم*
> *ربنا يحمي شعبو ف مصر*


 
*أمين ثم أمين*
*أرحم مصر يا رب*​


----------



## azazi (1 فبراير 2011)

:big61:  :big61:


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2011)

*أحساس بالغربة وبالحنين*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*صرخله يا بيي الفرقة صعبة عليي
امسكني بايديي انا بالعالم غريق

حبيبي يا يســـــــــــــــوع مالي غيرك ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

*حاسه بخوف شديد على الناس فى مصر اهلى وناسى واصحابى وكل الناس ,نفسى اركب اول طيارة واروح مصر *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاهم
وبجد اغلى الحبايب وحشونا هناك
ربنا يحميهم وينورو نا تاني*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

*أشكـــــــــــرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل حال وفى كل حــــــــال.......
*​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوطه كتيرررر ع رجعت النت بمصر ويا رب نتطمن عالكل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## just member (2 فبراير 2011)

تعبان جداااا
وحزين جدا جداااا


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

قلق من بكرة
ايام صعبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*خوووووووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*قلق وحزن من كل ناحيه
المصايب بتتجمع مره واحده​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*الجوووو متلج  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*دماغى شغالة مش راضية تفصل حبة​*


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

*قلقان جداً ..... ومش عارف ليه *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2011)

*احمينا يا رب ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

نفسي مسدودة
ومش ليا نفس اعمل اي حاجة في اي حاجة​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*يارب يسوع المسيح احفظ شعبك *​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*يســـــــوع إمسكني بإيدي انا بالعالم غريق ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

*يارب إفتقد شعبك بمراحمك آميـــــــــن*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2011)

*اشكرك يا الهى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*اتخنققققت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى النسيان ولكنى لا اقدر


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالغربه في ارض الوطن


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس بالغربه في ارض الوطن


 حسنى مبارك  صح :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حسنى مبارك صح :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 
 :thnk0001::59:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :thnk0001::59:


 
:banned::banned::banned:
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

احساسي بالحبس اللي مش باينله افراج ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*حاسس بخنقه كبيره
*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك يا ميكي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

*مـٌـــــكـــــــــتــــــــــــئـــــــــــب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة بفكر غريب جوايا ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

احساس انى متعصبة 
وربنا يستر 
​


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2011)

*عاوزة انزززززززل
زهقت
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

مبسوطه لاني معاكم من تاني


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

يارب دايما يا روزي



*هلا اشعر بالبرد ولازم انزل...*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

منزلتش مخنوق بجد اوووووووووى


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجلك يايسوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*أشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال..المجد لك يا رب يسوع المسيح*


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجك يا رب .... محتاج أرشادك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

محتاج لقلب حنون


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارف ان كنت صح ولا غلط 
تعبان بجد
بس عندى مسيطر عليا 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *مش عارف ان كنت صح ولا غلط *​
> *تعبان بجد*
> *بس عندى مسيطر عليا *​


_ ربنا يفرح قلبك ويرشدك للصالح_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 فبراير 2011)

أنا كتيييييير مبسوطة .. يا رب أشكرك لما منحتني اياه و ما تمنحني اياه و ستمنحني اياه 
أنت كريم يا رب ... بارك حياتي وحياة من حولي


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

*مخنووووق*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

*حبيبي يا يســــــــــوع ​*


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

*اتكالي عليك يا رب ,,,, لتكن أنت ملجأي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااه يارب يسوع !!*


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

غضبان :act31:

يعني شو دخّل أهلي أنا إذا مديرتي ابنها ما بيميّز بين b و p أو بين b و d :030105~264: وشو إلي علاقة مثلاً إنو مو عارفة شو تطبخ اليوم :ranting: أو طبختها امبارح انحرقت أو تهاوشت مع زوجها:017165~155: يعني بتيجي وبتنكّد علينا ليش :nunu0000::act23:؟

أقولكو؟ أنا رايح أحرق حالي وأقود ثورة ، ورايح أعمل حزب أسميه آنتي فيمينيست :01A0FF~139:سأثور على كل مديرات الكون :110105~127: يا عمّي افصلوا بين الشغل ومشاغل المطبخ ، انسوا سعر الكوسا والبندورة وانتوا في المكتب :sha:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> غضبان :act31:
> 
> يعني شو دخّل أهلي أنا إذا مديرتي ابنها ما بيميّز بين b و p أو بين b و d :030105~264: وشو إلي علاقة مثلاً إنو مو عارفة شو تطبخ اليوم :ranting: أو طبختها امبارح انحرقت أو تهاوشت مع زوجها:017165~155: يعني بتيجي وبتنكّد علينا ليش :nunu0000::act23:؟
> 
> أقولكو؟ أنا رايح أحرق حالي وأقود ثورة ، ورايح أعمل حزب أسميه آنتي فيمينيست :01A0FF~139:سأثور على كل مديرات الكون :110105~127: يا عمّي افصلوا بين الشغل ومشاغل المطبخ ، انسوا سعر الكوسا والبندورة وانتوا في المكتب :sha:





:bomb::bomb:​


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> :bomb::bomb:​


 
:a82:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

انتظااااااااااااااااار
​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

*ماليش نفس للحكي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> :a82:





leasantrleasantr​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*مش مطمن ولا مرتاح*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش مطمن ولا مرتاح*


 :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:
هتقتل  قتيل النهاردةleasantrleasantr


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 فبراير 2011)

أنا  تعبت تعبت جدااااااااااا 


البلد هتخرب وكله مصلب دماغة وحالنا واقف والناس بتتقتل والاخوان ممكن يمسكوا الحكم كل واحد  عاوز مصلحته هينهشنا ، سواء ايران او امريكا او حزب الله او اسرائيل .
والقنوات كلها بتكذب ، بصراحة مش عارف ايه الصح ....
والحزيرة بتشن حرب علينا ...

انا تعبت يا رب ارحمنا .


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

*زهقااااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال...*


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

قلقان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*متلغبطة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*خووووووووووووف من بكرة*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خووووووووووووف من بكرة*​



*"الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟"
"الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ.  الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ"*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> غضبان :act31:
> 
> يعني شو دخّل أهلي أنا إذا مديرتي ابنها ما بيميّز بين b و p أو بين b و d :030105~264: وشو إلي علاقة مثلاً إنو مو عارفة شو تطبخ اليوم :ranting: أو طبختها امبارح انحرقت أو تهاوشت مع زوجها:017165~155: يعني بتيجي وبتنكّد علينا ليش :nunu0000::act23:؟
> 
> أقولكو؟ أنا رايح أحرق حالي وأقود ثورة ، ورايح أعمل حزب أسميه آنتي فيمينيست :01A0FF~139:سأثور على كل مديرات الكون :110105~127: يا عمّي افصلوا بين الشغل ومشاغل المطبخ ، انسوا سعر الكوسا والبندورة وانتوا في المكتب :sha:



:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


 
هاي مديرتي :smil16:


ونفسي أقولها :12C025~123:

وأنزل فيها :spor22:

أو خبط باستخدام :10_9_209[1]: (أنا الملاك  )

أو باستخدام :act23:

أو ممكن تصل لهيك:gun:

أو حتى جريمة باستخدام السلاح الأبيض  :t32:


وبعديها راح تصير مشاعري هيك 30:


----------



## Twin (3 فبراير 2011)

*قلقان ومش مركز*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *"الرَّبُّ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟"*​
> 
> *"الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ. الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ"*​


* امين يارب يحفظنا كلنا*

*عندي هدوووووووء تااااااااااام*
*ويا خوفي الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة:smi420:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*غضب شديد قوى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*يســــــــــــــــــوع أنت أكبر تعزية لىّ 
*


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *غضب شديد قوى​*


 
جوين ذا كلوب

:banned:


----------



## zezza (3 فبراير 2011)

يا رب عدى اليوم على خير .. ورجع لينا امننا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> جوين ذا كلوب
> 
> :banned:




*ودة يطلع اية دة :smi420:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> يا رب عدى اليوم على خير .. ورجع لينا امننا​


_*امين يا زيزااااااا*_​


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ودة يطلع اية دة :smi420:​*


 
join the club

يعني انضمي لنادي الغضب ، فأنا برضو غضبان من مديرتي التي تنكّد علي صباحاتي الجميلة بسبب أن طبختها انحرقت ، وزوجها مو مراعي مشاعرها ...

:scenic:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> join the club
> 
> يعني انضمي لنادي الغضب ، فأنا برضو غضبان من مديرتي التي تنكّد علي صباحاتي الجميلة بسبب أن طبختها انحرقت ، وزوجها مو مراعي مشاعرها ...
> 
> :scenic:


ههههههههههههه
دنته فضحت المديره دي واللي بيحصلها
معلش طول بالك بكره تيجي بمزاج رايق 
تيجي تقول الطبخ ما انحرق
يوم كده ويوم كده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> join the club
> 
> يعني انضمي لنادي الغضب ، فأنا برضو غضبان من مديرتي التي تنكّد علي صباحاتي الجميلة بسبب أن طبختها انحرقت ، وزوجها مو مراعي مشاعرها ...
> 
> :scenic:




*
من مديرتك بس 
احنا غضابنين من الدنيا بحالها
ربنا معاك ويقويك عليها​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هاي مديرتي :smil16:
> 
> 
> ونفسي أقولها :12C025~123:
> ...


*
على فكرة حطمت الرقم القياسي في استخدام الايقونات:spor24:
و ربنا يعين مديرتك عليييييك :t33: ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> على فكرة حطمت الرقم القياسي في استخدام الايقونات:spor24:
> و ربنا يعين مديرتك عليييييك :t33: ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## azazi (3 فبراير 2011)

حاس اني مبسوط اليوم!

بس خسارة تذكرت يوم الجمعه الكئيب !

اووف


----------



## azazi (3 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> على فكرة حطمت الرقم القياسي في استخدام الايقونات:spor24:
> و ربنا يعين مديرتك عليييييك :t33: ​*



لو كنت انا ايقونات قدمت شكوى لإدارة الموقع من هذا العذاب  ههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دنته فضحت المديره دي واللي بيحصلها
> معلش طول بالك بكره تيجي بمزاج رايق
> تيجي تقول الطبخ ما انحرق
> يوم كده ويوم كده


 
قصصها ما بتخلص :w00t: مثلاً تخيلي مرة تأخرت علينا شي نص ساعة (كان المفروض اجتماع) طبعاً تأخرت شو كان السبب ؟ إنها نسيت طبخة على الغاز ونسيت إذا سكّرت الغاز واضطرت ترجع تاني للبيت بعد ما وصلت لباب الشركة :heat:طيب اتخيلي لو واحد فينا اتأخر 4 دقائق .. بتقوم الدنيا عليه وما بتقعد :t26:


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *من مديرتك بس *
> *احنا غضابنين من الدنيا بحالها*
> 
> *ربنا معاك ويقويك عليها*​


 
هههههه ثواني أقول آمين  بس منها لله ، أنا سلّمت الراية :kap:

فش اشي مستاهل يا سندريلا ... يعني ولا ويهمك ، الدنيا مش مستاهلة ، بتعرفي لو اشتغلتي مع مديرتي يوم ، صدقيني رح تحسّي إنو الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *على فكرة حطمت الرقم القياسي في استخدام الايقونات:spor24:*
> 
> *و ربنا يعين مديرتك عليييييك :t33: *​


 

يعني انتي ومديرتي علي :ranting:مو بكفي انها اليوم اجتنا منكّدة على الصبح ، آل شو؟ امبارح مو نايمة متل العالم والناس ، بنتها كان عندها مغص وما نامت كل الليل ، وشغلها متراكم ، ومو فاضية لحدا فينا ، ويا ويلو إذا حدا بيدخل عليها المكتب :nunu0000:... طيب إحنا مال أهلنا بمغص بنتها :vava:

بس بجد ... ما حسّيتي بعمق المعاناة باستخدام الأيقونات :smile02 بجد مسلّيين للغاية :dance:


----------



## تيمو (3 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
الله يسامحك :36_1_4:


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> لو كنت انا ايقونات قدمت شكوى لإدارة الموقع من هذا العذاب ههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه ... يا زميل لازم اضم إيدك لإيدي ونسقط الستات من الإدارة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هههههه ثواني أقول آمين  بس منها لله ، أنا سلّمت الراية :kap:
> 
> فش اشي مستاهل يا سندريلا ... يعني ولا ويهمك ، الدنيا مش مستاهلة ، بتعرفي لو اشتغلتي مع مديرتي يوم ، صدقيني رح تحسّي إنو الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها




*
اللى بيحصل لوطنا يستاهل طبعا

ومديرتك دى انا لو اشتغلت معاها هكرها فى عيشتها
ويمكن هى اللى تسيب الشغل بسببى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> قصصها ما بتخلص :w00t: مثلاً تخيلي مرة تأخرت علينا شي نص ساعة (كان المفروض اجتماع) طبعاً تأخرت شو كان السبب ؟ إنها نسيت طبخة على الغاز ونسيت إذا سكّرت الغاز واضطرت ترجع تاني للبيت بعد ما وصلت لباب الشركة :heat:طيب اتخيلي لو واحد فينا اتأخر 4 دقائق .. بتقوم الدنيا عليه وما بتقعد :t26:



*هههههههههههههههه
انا لو منك كنت عملت فيها حاجه من بدرييييييييي اوي
 وخليتها تكره الشركه وتروح تقعد جنب الطبخه
اتصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررف*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اللى بيحصل لوطنا يستاهل طبعا*​
> *ومديرتك دى انا لو اشتغلت معاها هكرها فى عيشتها*
> 
> *ويمكن هى اللى تسيب الشغل بسببى*​


_*اصلى يابوكبير *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

احساس بغربه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اللى بيحصل لوطنا يستاهل طبعا*​
> *ومديرتك دى انا لو اشتغلت معاها هكرها فى عيشتها*
> 
> *ويمكن هى اللى تسيب الشغل بسببى*​


 ما يحدث لمصر اسمه حرب ومؤامرة عالمية بامتياز ...

بتصدقي ، قاعد بقلّب من قناة من قناة ، وأرى أن هناك حرب إعلامية على حسني مبارك وعلى مصر ، بتآمر الكثيرين ومنهم البرادعي الدكتور الذي تآمر على العراق سابقاً ...

لا ادري لماذا كل قنوات الدنيا تقف هذه الوقفة المسعورة مع المعارضة التي بدأتُ أراها مشبوه، يمكن ما يعجبك رأيي ولكني أصبحتُ بعد خطاب الرئيس الأخير أتعاطف معه ... فمن هم هؤلاء الأطفال ليطلبوا من شخص خدم مصر لأكثر من 30 عام أن يترك بلده؟ أسااليب الإهانة له واستخدام ألفاظ لا تليق بحقه وصور مؤسفة كوضع كندرتهم (بعيد عنك) على صوره شيء مخزي ومؤسف ومحزن

صلاتي معكم ... 

مديرتي ابليس ما قدر عليها ... سلّم رايتو معها من زماااان :kap:


----------



## Alcrusader (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك حياتي يا يسوع وساعدني علتفوق


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يعني انتي ومديرتي علي :ranting:مو بكفي انها اليوم اجتنا منكّدة على الصبح ، آل شو؟ امبارح مو نايمة متل العالم والناس ، بنتها كان عندها مغص وما نامت كل الليل ، وشغلها متراكم ، ومو فاضية لحدا فينا ، ويا ويلو إذا حدا بيدخل عليها المكتب :nunu0000:... طيب إحنا مال أهلنا بمغص بنتها :vava:
> 
> بس بجد ... ما حسّيتي بعمق المعاناة باستخدام الأيقونات :smile02 بجد مسلّيين للغاية :dance:


*
نشكر الرب اني مش مديرتك leasantr
ولا كان صرت بخبر كان :hlp:​*


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *انا لو منك كنت عملت فيها حاجه من بدرييييييييي اوي*
> *وخليتها تكره الشركه وتروح تقعد جنب الطبخه*
> *اتصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررف*


 
أسلوبها مخابراتي ، يعني قمعتنا قبل ما نقمعها ... أظن حتى إنو حيطان الشركة وشبابيكها قرروا يثوروا عليها ههههههههههههههههه

شكلها هي اللي راح تعمل لي اشي تقعدني جنب طبختها ههههههههههههه

:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*هبتدى اتخنق يا مسهل*​


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نشكر الرب اني مش مديرتك leasantr*
> 
> *ولا كان صرت بخبر كان :hlp:*​


 
لاااا من سوء حظي إنك مو مديرتي ... 

طيّب لو كنتي مديرتي كنت كل يوم ببخرّ لك المكتب :yaka:
وبعزفلك السلام الملكي :mus25:

وبقطف كل ورود جارنا أبو تيسير وبحطهم على مكتبك :16_4_10::16_14_24::16_4_8:


بس بدون قصص طبيخ رجاءً :019F3B~14:


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لاااا من سوء حظي إنك مو مديرتي ...
> 
> طيّب لو كنتي مديرتي كنت كل يوم ببخرّ لك المكتب :yaka:
> وبعزفلك السلام الملكي :mus25:
> ...


*يا نيالي كل هاد عشاني :fun_lol:
بس على فكرة خلصتلوا الوردات لجارك ابو تيسير :smile02​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لاااا من سوء حظي إنك مو مديرتي ...
> 
> طيّب لو كنتي مديرتي كنت كل يوم ببخرّ لك المكتب :yaka:
> وبعزفلك السلام الملكي :mus25:
> ...



*طبعا من سوء حظك
لان المديره دي مش سهل تكون مديرة اي حددد
لازملك تقف طواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابير علشان تعرف بس تاخد مقابله معاها*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *طبعا من سوء حظك
> لان المديره دي مش سهل تكون مديرة اي حددد
> لازملك تقف طواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابير علشان تعرف بس تاخد مقابله معاها*



*خلاااااااااص يا عسل 
عينتك السكرتيرة :new8:
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا نيالي كل هاد عشاني :fun_lol:
> بس على فكرة خلصتلوا الوردات لجارك ابو تيسير :smile02​*



*ابو تيسير مين يا روزيتا
انتي خدتي وردة المسيح و خليتك هنا ورده بتفوح بعطرو
متقبليش ورد من حدد*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خلاااااااااص يا عسل
> عينتك السكرتيرة :new8:
> ​*



*تسلميييييييييييي
كده خلصت مفيش مقابلات
كلو يروح ع بيتوووووووو*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ابو تيسير مين يا روزيتا
> انتي خدتي وردة المسيح و خليتك هنا ورده بتفوح بعطرو
> متقبليش ورد من حدد*



*اييييييييه الكلام الحلوووو ده 
خلاص اقنعتيني :t23:​*


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تسلميييييييييييي*
> *كده خلصت مفيش مقابلات*
> *كلو يروح ع بيتوووووووو*


 
انتي أكيد بتقربي لمديرتي :fun_lol:


طيّب روّحنا ... مع إني مو أي حد ...


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر ويعدى الامور على خير
قلق بالغ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة بضغط داخلى رهيب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

منتظرة


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

مرتاحه كتير نشكر ربنا


----------



## اليعازر (4 فبراير 2011)

*+++فَرِحْ جداً بتدبير الرب+++​*


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> منتظرة


*الانتظار مفيش منه فايدة 
متاخديش فى بالك وسيبى الحياة تمشي زى ما هى عايزة 
لو جيه اللى نفسك فيه يبقى كويس
مجاش مش مشكلة مش هتفرق كتير
*​


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا نيالي كل هاد عشاني :fun_lol:*
> 
> *بس على فكرة خلصتلوا الوردات لجارك ابو تيسير :smile02*​


 

صباح الخير ... خلّيني أستغل غياب سكرتيرك :new6: ، وأعطيكي وردة من حديقة جارتنا أم خليل (الظاهر إنو أبو تيسير مو عاجب بعض الناسات )

هاي وردة مع فراشة كمان :16_4_9:


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2011)

*متضايق شوية .... بس واثق فيك يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2011)

:ray::  :ray:: :ray::


----------



## نـسـريـن (4 فبراير 2011)

حـــيــــــرانة


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

> *الانتظار مفيش منه فايدة
> متاخديش فى بالك وسيبى الحياة تمشي زى ما هى عايزة
> لو جيه اللى نفسك فيه يبقى كويس
> مجاش مش مشكلة مش هتفرق كتير
> *




الراجل ده بيتكلم صح مدام قلت دراع مرسى تبقى بتتكلم صح  

هههههههههههه

لا منتظرة فضول لا اكتر 

انا عارفة ان اى حد هيجى يحكم مش هيختلف عن مبارك كتير يعنى

كلهم زى بعضهم هههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

_*عايز انام*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (4 فبراير 2011)

قلقانه اوي اوي
بس انا واثقه في وعود ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> قلقانه اوي اوي
> 
> 
> بس انا واثقه في وعود ربنا​


* ربنا معاكى يا باشا*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 فبراير 2011)

*هلأ فقت لسا مسطل *


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

نـسـريـن قال:


> حـــيــــــرانة


 

ولا تحتاري ولا على بالك


القصة سهلة: 1+1= 2 ... بس المشكلة إنو في الإيمان ممكن يطلعوا 5 :w00t:


أقول لك.. خودي هلزغرودة بلكي تنسي 30:


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هلأ فقت لسا مسطل *


 

صح النوم ... تعال افطر معي : حمّص وشاي وفول وشاي وفلافل وشاي ولبنة وشاي :t33:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا

تمام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل شيء​*


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

فيا صداع رهيب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع رهيب




*الف سلامه عليك ياحبي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع رهيب


الف سلامة يا جوجو


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

الله بيسلم قلوبكم يا حبايبي


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع رهيب




وحش يا جوجو الصداع ده

هضربه ههههههههه

الف سلامه عليك يا باشا:94:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا صداع رهيب


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*قرفت وزهقت*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

احساس عادي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2011)

متدايقة كتير


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وحش يا جوجو الصداع ده
> 
> هضربه ههههههههه
> 
> الف سلامه عليك يا باشا:94:



مالكيش دعوة انتي يا بت انتي يا بت


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*​


الله بيسلم قلبك يا روكا
ميرسي جداا


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مالكيش دعوة انتي يا بت انتي يا بت




لالالالالالالالا ليا دحوه بقي

واللي يقول غير كده هعضه واضربه واصوت ههههههههههه:bud::thnk0001:


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

بأنتظار


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مالكيش دعوة انتي يا بت انتي يا بت



شكلك وحش يالى فى بالى :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2011)

*مد ايدك يارجايا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*مش مرتاح ولا مطمن​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شكلك وحش يالى فى بالى :new6::new6::new6::new6:




ههههههههههههه احم احم

اكيد اكيد مش انا :giveup::budo:


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

*أنت أبرع جمال من كل بني البشر 
إنسكبت النعمة على شفتيك يا يســــــــوع​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووووطه


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

*يا ضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية و بتمدي 
يا بتول يا ام النور مدي الايدين مدي ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووووووووووووووطه


_* وانا كمااااااان*_
_*بس يارب تكمل *_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*احساس متناقض​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*تايها​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

*قرفااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *قرفااااااااااااانة ​*



*مين اللي قرف المديره ربنا يقرفوو :act19:
*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مين اللي قرف المديره ربنا يقرفوو :act19:
> *



*ههههههه يمكن من الشغل اللي وراااي في المكتب
ما تيجي تساعديني يا بنت :smil8:
مش على اساس السكرتيرة بتاعتي ​*


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

متعب جدا من يوم شاااق


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة مالى واية جرالى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> متعب جدا من يوم شاااق


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههه يمكن من الشغل اللي وراااي في المكتب
> ما تيجي تساعديني يا بنت :smil8:
> مش على اساس السكرتيرة بتاعتي ​*


*مش وصلك الخبر يا مديرتي
هعمل مظاهره انا والعمال يعني بالعربي انقلاب ع حضرتك
علشان بتيجي ف مواعيدك
ابقي اتاخري شويه 
شوفتي ماليش امان:99:*
*بكره تلاقينا في ميدان الشركه*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

خنقة غبيه اوووووى


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مش وصلك الخبر يا مديرتي
> هعمل مظاهره انا والعمال يعني بالعربي انقلاب ع حضرتك
> علشان بتيجي ف مواعيدك
> ابقي اتاخري شويه
> ...



*هتعملي انقلاب ضدي 
كده خيانة :t32:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هتعملي انقلاب ضدي
> كده خيانة :t32:​*


*خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
طب علي المرتب كده شويتين
وانا ههديهم كده واقولهم ان مواعيدك المظبوطه دي حاجه حلوه
هما فاكرينها وحشه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*بعض التفاؤل  اتمنى يدوم ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى ...نشكر ربنا*


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

ماااااشي الحال


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ماااااشي الحال


_* يارب يقف :spor22::spor22:*_​


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2011)

استراحة قصيرة


----------



## azazi (5 فبراير 2011)

مدري .

:t32:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*حيران*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حيران*​


* بتاعت محمد فؤاد مش وقتها*
*:a63::a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * بتاعت محمد فؤاد مش وقتها*
> *:a63::a63:*​




*لا بتاعه مايكل يا رخم :ranting:​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 فبراير 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لا بتاعه مايكل يا رخم :ranting:*​



مين مايكل يارخم دار اعرفه       :beee::beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مين مايكل يارخم دار اعرفه       :beee::beee:





*ولا عايز يعرفك leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*ماشي الحال*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا عايز يعرفك leasantr*​


* ومين مايكل دا  عرفنى عليه مش انت حبيبى :cry2::cry2::cry2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

فله فله فله ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2011)

*مصدوم صدمة صعبة عليا اوى 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *مصدوم صدمة صعبة عليا اوى
> 
> *​



ليه يا جوجو 

ده انت كنت كويس من شويه
اوعي تكون دعوتي صبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*مصدعة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *مصدوم صدمة صعبة عليا اوى *​


* ليييييييييييييه بس يا جوجو*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مصدعة *​




الف سلامه يا روكا


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

تعبانة والله تعبانة

كحيل العين تعبانة هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه يا روكا


* ميرسي روزي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعبانة والله تعبانة
> 
> كحيل العين تعبانة هههههههههههه


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وراس امك انا تعبانة وراس ابوك انا تعبانة ورااااااااااس البر انا تعبانة:ura1:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وراس امك انا تعبانة وراس ابوك انا تعبانة ورااااااااااس البر انا تعبانة:ura1:*




هههههههههههه

اعمل ايه ؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> اعمل ايه ؟؟​


* وادي حال الدنيااااااااا هههههههه*
*ماتحددي يا بت يا هيندي يا عمر و دياب:a63:*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

*حاسس أني تايه !*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *وادي حال الدنيااااااااا هههههههه
> ماتحددي يا بت يا هيندي يا عمر و دياب:a63:*




انا بحب مدحت صالح

ابقى ايه ؟؟ ههههههههههه

( جاى على نفسك ليه ) ولا ( زى ماهيا حبها )

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 فبراير 2011)

حيرانه وتايهه وقلقانه 
كلووو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بحب مدحت صالح​
> ابقى ايه ؟؟ ههههههههههه​
> ( جاى على نفسك ليه ) ولا ( زى ماهيا حبها )​
> 
> هههههههههههههه​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*انا ويايا بعييييييييييش زي مليونرات :a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حيرانه وتايهه وقلقانه
> كلووو


* ربنا يطمن قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى....*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 فبراير 2011)

ماني طايقة حالييييييييي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة انى بلطش فى الحياة​*


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حيرانه وتايهه وقلقانه





lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلووو





انتي بس لو تبطّلي شغل سكرتاريا :bud: وطوااااااااااااااااااااااااابير :boxing: واعتراضات :ab9: على أبو تيسير :259pr:كان  :mus13: (موسيقى تصويرية معبّرة)

لا بقيتي حيارنة ولا تايهة ولا قلقانة :fun_lol:


وينها لمديرتك اليوم؟ لأنو نويت أستنى على الطابور :new6:


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*إن الدين عند الله المسيحية ld:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إن الدين عند الله المسيحية ld:​*


 :kap::kap::kap::kap:


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إن الدين عند الله المسيحية ld:​*


 
*له يا شيخة قولي وغيّري :new6:*

*وأنا أشهد وأبصم بالعشرة كمان ... *


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :kap::kap::kap::kap:


*
كأنه مش عاجبك الكلام :t9:
طيب قول الشهادتين يا جون والاااااااا :gun::bomb:​*


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2011)

*It is not possible
*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *له يا شيخة قولي وغيّري :new6:*
> 
> *وأنا أشهد وأبصم بالعشرة كمان ... *


*
اولا انا مش شيخة انا لسه صغيرة والنبي :smil12:
ثانيا لا ما بغير هذا اخر كلام عندي :t32:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كأنه مش عاجبك الكلام :t9:*
> 
> *طيب قول الشهادتين يا جون والاااااااا :gun::bomb:*​


 اشهد ان ولاى الاول سيكون للجيش المصرى 
واهتمامى الثانى بالحزن الحصرى
وسمعينى احلى زغروطة  للجندى المجند 30:30:30:
منورة يا روزيتااااااااااااااleasantrleasantr


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اشهد ان ولاى الاول سيكون للجيش المصرى
> واهتمامى الثانى بالحزن الحصرى
> وسمعينى احلى زغروطة  للجندى المجند 30:30:30:
> منورة يا روزيتااااااااااااااleasantrleasantr



*صحييييييح انت هتروح الجيش 
ربنا يوفقك ويكون معك داااااااائما يا جون 
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صحييييييح انت هتروح الجيش *
> *ربنا يوفقك ويكون معك داااااااائما يا جون *​


 :fun_oops::fun_oops:
فكرتينى بالذى لا ينسى


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

*ي*



Rosetta قال:


> *اولا انا مش شيخة انا لسه صغيرة والنبي :smil12:*
> 
> *ثانيا لا ما بغير هذا اخر كلام عندي :t32:*​


 
*أولاً شو يا مديرتي؟ انتي مو صغيرة .. انتي كبيرة بأخلاقك وخفة دمك وأفكارك :36_1_11:... أقولك بكفّي إنك منّا وفينا (079) :675be:*

*ثانياً يعني بالرغم من إني ما بحلف :174xeوزي ما بيقولوا عنّي من جماعة صدقني) بس جيبيلي الإنجيل أحلفلك مليون مرة إني متأكّد إنو لازم يكون هاد آخر كلام ... أصلاً لو بتفكّري تغيريه مجرد بس تفكير ليكون آخر يوم بعمرك المديد :gun::act19:ومستعد آخد إعدام ..*

*طيب بتحبي أكتبلك اسمي الرباعي والرقم الوطني عشان تصدقي إني مسيحي :94: (شوفي الخشوع)*

*وهيني غيّرت لون الخط منشان ما تقولوا الأردنية دفشين :scenic:(شوفي حتى مواهبنا صراخ بصراخ ههههه)*


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ي*




MeToo قال:


> *أولاً شو يا مديرتي؟ انتي مو صغيرة .. انتي كبيرة بأخلاقك وخفة دمك وأفكارك :36_1_11:... أقولك بكفّي إنك منّا وفينا (079) :675be:*
> 
> *ثانياً يعني بالرغم من إني ما بحلف :174xeوزي ما بيقولوا عنّي من جماعة صدقني) بس جيبيلي الإنجيل أحلفلك مليون مرة إني متأكّد إنو لازم يكون هاد آخر كلام ... أصلاً لو بتفكّري تغيريه مجرد بس تفكير ليكون آخر يوم بعمرك المديد :gun::act19:ومستعد آخد إعدام ..*
> 
> ...


*
إحم إحم
يعني شكرا شكرااااا على المجاملة 
بس اتطمن ما في زيادة راتب الك :nunu0000:
ما تحاول يعني :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ي*



Rosetta قال:


> *إحم إحم*
> *يعني شكرا شكرااااا على المجاملة *
> *بس اتطمن ما في زيادة راتب الك :nunu0000:*
> 
> *ما تحاول يعني :smile02*​


 
لا يا مديرتي ... هاي مش مجاملة ، هاي الحقيقة :014375~1100:... خايف أقول كمان أنفهم غلط أروح بعديها بالكازوزة :bannedيدوني الكرت الأحمر بلا مواخزة يعني)

هلّا شوفي كيف المجاملة: يا مديرتي ، يعني فكرك القمر امبارح ليش ما بان؟ عرف انو القمر اللي قبالي نزل يتمشّى فاستحى يطلع ... بتعرفي الورد بالعادة ما بغار إلّا لمّا بتمرّي من جنبو ... 


بس بالنسبة لموضوع الزيادة فأنا متأكّد انها جاية جاية لا محالة لأنو :274rb:لازم تعملي إلك مؤيدين وخصوصاً في حالة التمرّد والعصيان المدني والتهديد بالنزول لميدان الشركة :ab5: اللي أعلنتها عليكي السكرتيرة اللي إلها يومين منشفة ريقي على مقابلة :36_1_47:


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ي*




MeToo قال:


> لا يا مديرتي ... هاي مش مجاملة ، هاي الحقيقة :014375~1100:... خايف أقول كمان أنفهم غلط أروح بعديها بالكازوزة :bannedيدوني الكرت الأحمر بلا مواخزة يعني)
> 
> هلّا شوفي كيف المجاملة: يا مديرتي ، يعني فكرك القمر امبارح ليش ما بان؟ عرف انو القمر اللي قبالي نزل يتمشّى فاستحى يطلع ... بتعرفي الورد بالعادة ما بغار إلّا لمّا بتمرّي من جنبو ...
> 
> ...


*
ممممممممممممممم
خلاص بفكر بموضوع الزيادة 
بس ما اوعدكش :t17:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*اتنكدت​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*بضحك بجد على خيبة ناس قدامى 
بس مش هعرف اقولهم حاجة *
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اتنكدت​*


*حبيبة قلبى ربنا يبعد عنك النكد 
وتفرحى وتفوقى :Love_Mailbox:
*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

*لسة قلقان *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اتنكدت​*


* نو بلاش نكد يا حبي:t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لسة قلقان *​


*ربنا يطمنك يا توين ويكون معاك*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يطمنك يا توين ويكون معاك*​


 
*اللهم أمين ..... *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *اللهم أمين ..... *​


* امين ربي يسوع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

يعنى اهوه 
هبداء  اتغير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يعنى اهوه
> هبداء  اتغير


*نفس احساسى 
بداية تغيير للاحسن 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *نفس احساسى *
> *بداية تغيير للاحسن *​


 بس انا  العكس :new6::new6:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بس انا  العكس :new6::new6:


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ياساتر يارب
لا ياجونا ربنا يخليها للاحسن
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه *
> *ياساتر يارب*
> *لا ياجونا ربنا يخليها للاحسن*​



_*:dance::dance:*_
_*يمين شمال نفس الاحوال مفيش طريق مفتوح كله مغلق للصلاه*_​​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

عااااااااتي جدا

في الطبيعي والصناعي كمان هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

زى كل يوم


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

:budo::budo::budo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

خوف غريب من اللى  جاى


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

يعنى شغال


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى شغال


 طيب والاجازة امتى :smile01:smile01


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

*مخنووووق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنووووق*​


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كبير*


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كبير*


* أمين يا باشا .... وع الكل*
*شكراً لأهتمامك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أمين يا باشا .... وع الكل*
> 
> *شكراً لأهتمامك*​


 عيب ياريس
دانا النائب بتاعك ولا اتخليت  عنى :t17::t17:


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عيب ياريس
> دانا النائب بتاعك ولا اتخليت عنى :t17::t17:


*طب مش لما أمسك الأول ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2011)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااه عينيا وجعانى ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يطمنك يا قمر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*مخنوق وجبت اخري*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*متعصبة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنووووق*​


* ربنا يفرحك يا توين*​


mikel coco قال:


> *مخنوق وجبت اخري*


*ربنا يفرحك يا ميكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقققققققققققققققققققققققققة جدا ومتضايقة*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

*صداااااااااااع ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

مخنوق وزهقان ومضايق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صداااااااااااع ​*


*سلامتك يا قمر:love45:*​


----------



## sony_33 (6 فبراير 2011)

*انا دخلت المستشفى ولا اية
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق وزهقان ومضايق



طهقان زهقان مضايق

تيرارارااااااااااااااا

ده مقطع اشيك يا جون هههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طهقان زهقان مضايق
> 
> تيرارارااااااااااااااا
> 
> ده مقطع اشيك يا جون هههههههههههههههleasantr


بس يا عم ريكو والنعمة ما نقصاكى :smil8::smil8:


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2011)

*يارب اقف معايا وخلينى اكون قد المسئولية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق وزهقان ومضايق


*ربنا معاك ويفرحك*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بس يا عم ريكو والنعمة ما نقصاكى :smil8::smil8:




ههههههههههه مالك بس يا جووووووووو:11azy:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يارب اقف معايا وخلينى اكون قد المسئولية​*


*ربنا معاك ويدبرلك الصالح*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

حاسة ان ايام الفرح خلصت من المقرر خلاص​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة ان ايام الفرح خلصت من المقرر خلاص​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبي*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة ان ايام الفرح خلصت من المقرر خلاص​


 هو دا مقرر سنه كام ؟؟؟؟:t9::t9::t9:


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه مالك بس يا جووووووووو:11azy:


 ملكيش دعوة :ranting::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


 ايو انا معاكى لازم ينضرب :spor22::spor22:


----------



## Twin (6 فبراير 2011)

*أحساس غريب *​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو دا مقرر سنه كام ؟؟؟؟:t9::t9::t9:



الحياة يا حج​


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

*و تمضي الايام ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و تمضي الايام ​*


 :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:



*في ايييييييييييه يا جون :thnk0001:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *في ايييييييييييه يا جون :thnk0001:​*


 مفيش بقوليك ازيك بس بالفرعونى :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مفيش بقوليك ازيك بس بالفرعونى :t33::t33::t33:



*هو الفرعوني كده على طول بيعصب :new6:
انا كويسة 
طيب و انت :ranting:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هو الفرعوني كده على طول بيعصب :new6:*
> *انا كويسة *
> 
> *طيب و انت :ranting:*​


 دى بالفرعونى برضو :new6::new6:
نشكر الرب  على كل حال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*لخبطة جامدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

حووووووووووه اوي ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

نازل الشغل ودى حاجة مش حلوة خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

شغاااااال يونيفرسال :smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجالك يا رب فكن عونى​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> نازل الشغل ودى حاجة مش حلوة خالص


 

ههههههههه ربنا معاك يا باشا


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*احساس فظيع ... ملوش معالم ... متضارب*​


----------



## كوك (7 فبراير 2011)

*ياربى انت عالم  *​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالراحه


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

احساس بعدم الاتزان


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2011)

*إحساس بالحر ههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

ارهاااااااااااق من قلة النوم


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  جداااااااااااا


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

حزين علي احوال كثيرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد الله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل شيء​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​



*مالك يا روزيتا
خيييييييييييييييييير
من السبب قوليلي ومتخافيش وراكي رجاله:nunu0000:
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك يارب يا صخرتى.*


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مالك يا روزيتا
> خيييييييييييييييييير
> من السبب قوليلي ومتخافيش وراكي رجاله:nunu0000:
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*



*كله يا قمر السبب 
ما في حاجة تريح !
مررررسي يا حبيبتي 
وربنا يفرح قلبك انتي كمان ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كله يا قمر السبب
> ما في حاجة تريح !
> مررررسي يا حبيبتي
> وربنا يفرح قلبك انتي كمان ​*



*خليكي قويه ومتزعليش ع حاجه كلو هيعدي وبعديها هتقولي يا ريتني ما زعلت ع حد
وطبعا انتي عارفه لو حد يستاهل نزعل عليه او لاء
ربنا يريح قلبك يارب *


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *خليكي قويه ومتزعليش ع حاجه كلو هيعدي وبعديها هتقولي يا ريتني ما زعلت ع حد
> وطبعا انتي عارفه لو حد يستاهل نزعل عليه او لاء
> ربنا يريح قلبك يارب *



*ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي 
و ما يحرمني من اهتمامك 
انتي روووعة صدقيني 

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر بكل حياتك ​*


----------



## max mike (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويدبرلك الصالح*​



*
ميرسى ليكى روكا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي
> و ما يحرمني من اهتمامك
> انتي روووعة صدقيني
> 
> ربنا يفرحك يا قمر بكل حياتك ​*



*انتي اروع يا حبيبتي
طب اقولك نكته
بيقولك 

في واحد يقول لصاحبه أنت ليه دايما تقول لزوجتك ياروحي وياحياتي وياعمري 
قاله ياخوي استر علي تراني نسيت اسمها . 
شوفتي مش بقولك محدش يستاهل نزعل عليه وخصوصا الصنف ده
شكلي بهدي النفوس
اضحكي يا بت:new6:
*


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انتي اروع يا حبيبتي
> طب اقولك نكته
> بيقولك
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه 
يا لهوي نسي اسمها 

خلاص ضحكت بس عشااااااانك :smile02
هاد اكتر ايموشين بحبه هههههههههه 
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> يا لهوي نسي اسمها
> 
> خلاص ضحكت بس عشااااااانك :smile02
> ...



* البت روزيتا ضحكت ونورت الدنيا بضحكتها           30:
اه افتكرتو الايموشن ده ودورت عليه ملقيتوش 
شكلك موصياه 
ربنا معاكي *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2011)

:94::94::94:​


----------



## azazi (7 فبراير 2011)

مخنوق !


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووق


* ليه بس حصل ايه؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*ماشي الحال*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2011)

*معك لا أريد شيئاً على الأرض..*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه بس حصل ايه؟*​


 الظروف يا روكا كلها وحشة:ura1::ura1:
بس نشكر الرب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> الظروف يا روكا كلها وحشة:ura1::ura1:
> بس نشكر الرب


* ممممممممممممم*
*ربنا يدبرلك الصالح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*روحي بتتسحب مني كالعادة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

شغاال


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شغاال


الغاز الطبيعى مش بفصل ارزاق بقى ههههههه
يارب دايما شغال كوينا ههههه


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2011)

متلخبط خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

> الغاز الطبيعى مش بفصل ارزاق بقى ههههههه
> يارب دايما شغال كوينا ههههه


 
الحمد لله احنا فى مصر

الغاز الطبيعى شغال ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

> متلخبط خالص


 
ربنا معاك


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر المسيح​*


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

كون حالي رايق لكن هلا  فيا غضب


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

*عادى بقى ده اصبح الطبيعى خلاص اتعودت*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

متضايقة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

مش مبسوط ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة


 

من ايه يا قمر

ربنا معاكي


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش مبسوط ​


 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوكو


 
ميرسى يا روزى
ويارب انتى كمان​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي يا كوكو


----------



## totty (8 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسترها*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

محتاج لصلاه جامدة بجد اوووووى


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك يا جون


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

مخنوق والحمد لله ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك يا كوكو

ليش كده


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مخنوق والحمد لله ​


 اضربلك البت روزا وتفوق :t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اضربلك البت روزا وتفوق :t32::t32:




هههههههههههههه اي اي 

ربنا يهد القوي هههههههه:beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا كوكو
> 
> ليش كده


 
ميرسى يا روزى 
شويه مشاكل عاتى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اضربلك البت روزا وتفوق :t32::t32:


 
ههههههههههه 
لا حرام مش عملت حاجه هى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اي اي
> 
> ربنا يهد القوي هههههههه:beee:


 تانى مقولنا  مش هينفع يهده  اكتر من كدا :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اي اي
> 
> ربنا يهد القوي هههههههه:beee:


 
هههههههههه 
ليه بس ده جون طيب ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تانى مقولنا  مش هينفع يهده  اكتر من كدا :yahoo::yahoo:




ههههههههههههه

تقصد مين يا واد انت ياااااااااااااااااض

طيب خد تاني فوق دماغك:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> ليه بس ده جون طيب ​




هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالا ده كوبه مش جون:smil12:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا ده كوبه مش جون:smil12:


 
هههههههههههه
ايه يابنى انت غيرت اسمك ولا ايه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مخنوق والحمد لله ​


* مالك يا كوكو*
*مين اللي زعلك وانا اضربهولك :bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه يابنى انت غيرت اسمك ولا ايه ​




هههههههههههه اهاااااااااا هو من زمان كوبه:ura1:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا كوكو*
> 
> 
> *مين اللي زعلك وانا اضربهولك :bomb:*​


 
احم احم 
بلاش علشان دى جهات امنيه عليا :gun:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اهاااااااااا هو من زمان كوبه:ura1:


 
ههههههههههه
مبروك يا معلم الاسم الجديد ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مبروك يا معلم الاسم الجديد ​




هههههههههههه الف الف مبروك يا جوووووووووووون

ههههههههههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ليه بس ده جون طيب ​


 سيبها  اخرتها وحشة :act23::act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ايه يابنى انت غيرت اسمك ولا ايه ​


* لا يا عم دا حكم القوى *
*ربنا يهده:beee::beee:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> سيبها  اخرتها وحشة :act23::act23:





هههههههههههههه طيب واولها كانت ايه يا تري

يا هل تري :wub:leasantr


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الف الف مبروك يا جوووووووووووون
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه:bud:


 الله هيبارك فيكى ياختى  ماشى يا نصة  حلو نصة صح  لايق عليكى 
leasantrleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> الله هيبارك فيكى ياختى  ماشى يا نصة  حلو نصة صح  لايق عليكى
> leasantrleasantr




ههههههههههههه

اهاااااااااا حلو جدا

يا كوبه حقيقي كوبه لايق عليك اوي

يا ابن بنت بنت بنت بنتي:new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه طيب واولها كانت ايه يا تري
> 
> يا هل تري :wub:leasantr


 ملكيش دعوة :a63::a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اهاااااااااا حلو جدا
> 
> ...


ادا   فكرتينى ببنت خالتى استنى اكلمها :hlp::hlp:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> سيبها اخرتها وحشة :act23::act23:


 
ربنا يستر عليك ياللى فى بالى :shutup22:​


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ادا فكرتينى ببنت خالتى استنى اكلمها :hlp::hlp:


 
ههههههههههههههههه
بنت خالتك 
بس انا كنت بقول خالتي 

متنساش تسلملي عليا ههههههههههه
وابقي سلملي علي صاحبك اللي محله اتكسر


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا يا عم دا حكم القوى *
> 
> *ربنا يهده:beee::beee:*​


 
ههههههههه
معلش معلش ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*مصدع ع الاخر​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ملكيش دعوة :a63::a63:




ههههههههههههه :beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مصدع ع الاخر​*


 خدلك دقتين ع دماغك وانت ترتاح:t32::t32::t32:
كويس كدا


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ادا   فكرتينى ببنت خالتى استنى اكلمها :hlp::hlp:




هههههههههههههههه

علي يدي

هههههههههههههه:nunu0000::close_tem


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا يستر عليك ياللى فى بالى :shutup22:​




هههههههههههههه30:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> علي يدي
> 
> هههههههههههههه:nunu0000::close_tem


لا على يد اسيس :smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مصدع ع الاخر​*




يالهوز ميكي مصدع

الف الف سلامه عليا يوووووووووووه

قصدي عليك:hlp:leasantr


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> احم احم
> 
> 
> بلاش علشان دى جهات امنيه عليا :gun:​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*طب ان كان كده نهررررررررررررررب:99:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خدلك دقتين ع دماغك وانت ترتاح:t32::t32::t32:
> كويس كدا



*:smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يالهوز ميكي مصدع
> 
> الف الف سلامه عليا يوووووووووووه
> 
> قصدي عليك:hlp:leasantr




*حنينه من يومك يا نصه
وبلاش انتي يابت
يابتاعه اندومي و ...
اسيح ولا بلاش :new6:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حنينه من يومك يا نصه*
> *وبلاش انتي يابت*
> *يابتاعه اندومي و ...*
> 
> *اسيح ولا بلاش :new6:*​


 سيح سيح
اجيبلك  البورى
علشان تسيح بسرعة :t30::t30::t30:
وقعتى يا نصة فى شر اعماليكleasantrleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حنينه من يومك يا نصه
> وبلاش انتي يابت
> يابتاعه اندومي و ...
> اسيح ولا بلاش :new6:​*




ههههههههههه 

اندومي في عينك يا واد

يعني جايه اعزيك يوووووووه قصدي اواسيك في صداعك

تقولي كده

اخص اخص يعني ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اندومي في عينك يا واد
> 
> ...




*يا سلام ع الطيبه والحنيه
ملاك نزل مره واحده
عشان هسيح بقيتي ملاك وغلبانه
نصه بس جباره :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> سيح سيح
> اجيبلك  البورى
> علشان تسيح بسرعة :t30::t30::t30:
> وقعتى يا نصة فى شر اعماليكleasantrleasantr




هههههههههههه هش ياااااااااض من هنا يا كوبه


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا سلام ع الطيبه والحنيه
> ملاك نزل مره واحده
> عشان هسيح بقيتي ملاك وغلبانه
> نصه بس جباره :smil15:​*




هههههههههههههه ميرسي ميرسي :94:leasantr


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه هش ياااااااااض من هنا يا كوبه


 هجيبلك  ميكى والنعمة لسا مش مشى 
يا ميكى تعالا  شوف البت دى 
بدل مالعب البخت فى وشها :boxing::boxing:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> سيح سيح
> اجيبلك  البورى
> علشان تسيح بسرعة :t30::t30::t30:
> وقعتى يا نصة فى شر اعماليكleasantrleasantr




*مقدرش اقول لجون حبيبي لا في حاجه
من عينيه يا معلمي 
نسيح وامرنا لله
وهي وقعه لوحدها مش شايفها اوزعه ازاي :blush2:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هجيبلك  ميكى والنعمة لسا مش مشى
> يا ميكى تعالا  شوف البت دى
> بدل مالعب البخت فى وشها :boxing::boxing:




*العبي يا حبيبي برحتك
دي زي اختك الصغيره حلاوه
بس ابقي سيبلي مكان ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هجيبلك  ميكى والنعمة لسا مش مشى
> يا ميكى تعالا  شوف البت دى
> بدل مالعب البخت فى وشها :boxing::boxing:




هع هع هع

روح اللعب تحت بيتكم يا شطور انت وهو

يلا يلا عشان احدف عليكم ميه ههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مقدرش اقول لجون حبيبي لا في حاجه
> من عينيه يا معلمي
> نسيح وامرنا لله
> وهي وقعه لوحدها مش شايفها اوزعه ازاي :blush2:​*




هههههههههههه

كركركركر 

يالهوز هموت من الرخامه يا سم انت وهو

ربنا يدمركم جمله  انت وجون

بس هه وطالما انا دعيتلكم خلاص

جنهم حدف هههههههههههههه:spor2::999:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*سلامتك يا ميكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا ميكي*​




*الله يسلمك يا رووكا

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *العبي يا حبيبي برحتك​*
> 
> *دي زي اختك الصغيره حلاوه*​
> 
> *بس ابقي سيبلي مكان *​


ميكى قالى العب  تعالى بقى يا بت هنا :beee::beee:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا مبسوطة
كان يوم جميييييييل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا فــــــــرح وســـــــــــلام أنت مصدره يا يســــــــــــــــوع
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2011)

*اعنى يا رب القوات​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*كله للخير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

خايف على حد بحبه اوى


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

*أحساس متسلل *
*لا هو زعل ولا أنبساط .... بس عادي *​


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

متضايق


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> متضايق


* ليه بس يا جوجو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى أرنم *من قلبى


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

مخنوق زهقان مضايق


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق زهقان مضايق


 
*أشرب سفن أب وروق :smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشرب سفن أب وروق :smile01*​


 البقال قافل اعمل ايه :t19::t19:


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> البقال قافل اعمل ايه :t19::t19:


 
*أشربهولك أنا :hlp:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشربهولك أنا :hlp:*​


*:new6::new6:بالهنا والشفتشى :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

*كابس عليا النوم ...... :blush2:*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 فبراير 2011)

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف  انام


----------



## marmora jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

قلبي واجعني من اللي فيه
كفاية
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*تفكيييييييييييييييير
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*كنت بموت من الرعب كل يوم *
*ومكنتش متوقعة انى ارجع بيتى تانى *
*بعد الى شفتة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2011)

حزن كبييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حزن كبييييييييييييييييييييييير


الرب يكون معك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 فبراير 2011)

يا رب كل الأيام معك حلوووووووووووووووة


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

مصدومه من بعض الاشخاص


----------



## Alcrusader (9 فبراير 2011)

sa3edni yasou3


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال..*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

تماااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

عااااادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

لسه فى وجع ​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

حاسة بملل رهيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

زهقت من روتين كل يوم ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

عايزه اروح بقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

لسه بدرى يا حج 
ربنا يقويكى ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

مين الحج ده يا واد

ها

ها

ها ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

الحج روزى 
يووووووووه 
قصدى الخاله روزى :smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

الخاله في عينك الاخضره دي

شكلي هخليهالك سودا علي يدي هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه 
نو مش بتستوى خالص ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

طيب هجرب واقولك ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
ربنا يستر ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

يانب


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

يسترها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

*صداع وارهاق *


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

انشالله الللى فى بالى  وانت لا


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

*عايش وبعافر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عايش وبعافر *​


 :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## تيمو (9 فبراير 2011)

:smil8::smil8::act31::act31:

وليش زعلانين من السعوديين إنهم مش معطيين الرخصة للبنات :t26: بجد معهم حق :nunu0000: مليون بالمية معهم حق :t3: رايح أكتب لهم رسالة تضامنية تأيدية :ab8: وأهنئهم على هذا القرار الصحيح والذي يتناسب مع المنطق القيادي السواقي :018A1D~146:

مو معقووووووووووووووول :1088os: نفسي أفهم مين أعطاها الرخصة :019F3B~14:  قال شو؟ وقع منها الموبايل تحت الستيرنغ :471qu: نزلت تتشوفوا ما لاقت حالها غير ضاربة سيارتي :12_7_28[1]:

لااا وشو معترضة الأخت ليش بوقف فجأة :a82: وبتقنع بالشرطي إنو الحق علي :ranting: يعني فوق ما هي ضاربتني من الخلف والمخالفة راكبها راكبها ومعترضة كمان :36_13_1: سواقين آخر زمن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:


*حتي دية هتبصلي فيها ld:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *حتي دية هتبصلي فيها ld:*​


_* اكيد  طبعا بص  عندك اد ايه وعايش :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

*ملل من الحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

مش تمام خالص ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااا في العادي


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ...أنت حياتى يا يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*مخنوقة​*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2011)

فى وضع رافضه 
بس منتظر انفراج الازمة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مخنوقة​*


 :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:




:fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2011)

*ظلمت فظُلمت فأشتد ظُلمى
*​


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2011)

شعور سيئ وحزين


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops:​


:smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*قرار صعب بس لازم يتنفذ
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قرار صعب بس لازم يتنفذ
> *​


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​


:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يهديييييييييكى
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك بجد​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*تعبببببببببببت
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

مـــلل


----------



## totty (10 فبراير 2011)

*ثقتي فيك ملهاش حدود *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله تمام ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

عاااااادي


----------



## bilseka (10 فبراير 2011)

*فيك احتمي*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ارهااااااااااااااق


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

وجــع​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

سلامتك يا كوكو


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

*ضيق جامد
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ضيق جامد
> *



روق يا عم 
مفيش حاجة ابدا تستاهل في دنيتنا  ​


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2011)

تعب جامد
اشكرك يارب لأستجابتك
فحالي اكتير اشعر بي ياللي طلبتة​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

*فرح  داخلى غريب *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا كوكو


 
الله يسلمك يا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ضيق جامد
> *




ربنا يشيل عنك يا جريس


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> تعب جامد
> اشكرك يارب لأستجابتك
> فحالي اكتير اشعر بي ياللي طلبتة​




الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو

ربنا معاك


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *فرح  داخلى غريب *​




يارب دايما يا دفعه هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*



ضيق جامد

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا معاك يا جرجس​​*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*حبيبي يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

الم فظيع في رجلي

مخليني مش قادره امشي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قرار صعب بس لازم يتنفذ*​


*انتى رديتى على سؤال محيرنى *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا عمرى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الم فظيع في رجلي
> 
> مخليني مش قادره امشي


*لية بس يا روزى *
*الف سلامة عليكى *
*طيب من اية بس  اكشفى وابقى طمنينى عليكى من فضلك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لية بس يا روزى *
> *الف سلامة عليكى *
> *طيب من اية بس  اكشفى وابقى طمنينى عليكى من فضلك*​




الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا

صدقيني مش عارفه ده من بليل علي كده وانهارده تقل اكتر


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2011)

سعد قالها 
مفيش فايده


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يخليكي ليا
> 
> صدقيني مش عارفه ده من بليل علي كده وانهارده تقل اكتر


*طيب من فضلك اكشفى يا روزى  ويا رب تلاقى دكتور اصلا *
*فى الظروف الى احنا فيها دى *
*وابقى طمنينى*​


----------



## zezza (10 فبراير 2011)

اكتئــــــــــــــــــاب ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب من فضلك اكشفى يا روزى  ويا رب تلاقى دكتور اصلا *
> *فى الظروف الى احنا فيها دى *
> *وابقى طمنينى*​




حاضر يا حبيبتي 

وفعلا بعد القلبان اللي في البلد الواحد مبقاش عارف مواعيد اي حاجه بسبب اللي بيحصل ده ربنا يرحمنا

واكيد هطمنك وميرسي اوي علي اهتمامك وسؤالك

ربنا يخليكي ليا دايما يا قمر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> اكتئــــــــــــــــــاب ​


*زيزااااااااااااا*
*مالك يا عم انشالله انا وانت لا *
*فوق كد*
*اقولك  نكته بايخة :a63::a63:*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*غريب !!!​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

نفس الاحساس


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفس الاحساس


 اللى هو :t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اللى هو :t30::t30:




هههههههه وجع رجلي يا كوبه


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه وجع رجلي يا كوبه


 منا عارف 
*مبرووووووووووك  عقبال ايديكى علشان مش تعرفى تكتبى:act23::act23:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسمع منيك يا رب


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاضر يا حبيبتي
> 
> وفعلا بعد القلبان اللي في البلد الواحد مبقاش عارف مواعيد اي حاجه بسبب اللي بيحصل ده ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> ...


*ويخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى *
*الف الف سلامة عليكى*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

عد الجمايل


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ويخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى *
> *الف الف سلامة عليكى*​




الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي

كلك زوق بجد


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*خوف وقلق من كل حاجة *
*ومبقتش فاهمة ولا حاجة*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *خوف وقلق من كل حاجة *
> *ومبقتش فاهمة ولا حاجة*​



ربنا يطمن قلبك يا حبيبتي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يطمن قلبك يا حبيبتي


*اميــن *
*ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن اجل كل وفى كل حال...*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

مش عااارفه


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

عايز انام


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

منتا لسه صاحي يا كسلان انت


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> منتا لسه صاحي يا كسلان انت


 اه مانا تعبت من كتر النوم وعايز اريح:new6::new6:


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*הרגשה מוזרה​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

عادى متضايق شويه ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

لسه تعبانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

تعبت بقى من وجع سنانى 
ارجوك ارحمنى يارب ​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *הרגשה מוזרה​*


 وانا كمان كدا برضو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *הרגשה מוזרה​*


* بقا كده*
*مااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:a4:*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وانا كمان كدا برضو





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * بقا كده*
> *مااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:a4:*​


*سلمولي على عمو جوجل :t30: ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلمولي على عمو جوجل :t30: ​*


* الله يسلمك يااوختي:new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلمولي على عمو جوجل :t30: ​*


_* بيسلم عليكى يا ختى:a82::a82:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة كتييييييير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*مرهق جدااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق جدااا​*


* سلامتك يا ميكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*الله يسلمك يا رووكا

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*تعبانة جدااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2011)

*منتهى التوتر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة من بكرة النحس ده :ranting:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *قلقانة من بكرة النحس ده :ranting:*​


_* :ura1::ura1::ura1:*_
_*مرمر حاسه حاجة مش كويسة ودى  فى حد زتها معجزة *_
_*ايه  يا ستى دانتى مصدر الفرح والامل عندنا :smile02:smile02*_​


----------



## كوك (11 فبراير 2011)

_*انت عارف ياربى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*متضايقة جدا*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يهدددددددددى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*احاسيس داخلة فى بعض 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*يلا عاااااااااااااااااااااادي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفس الحالة اللي جات قبل كده*
*روحي بتتسحب مني*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساسي مبسووووووطه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *قلقانة من بكرة النحس ده :ranting:*​


*يا بت متخافيش *
*دا انتى الى كنتى بطمنينى وانا عندكم *
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

عااااااااتي خالص مالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

*ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتنى بكم*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مرعوبه من اللي جاي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

احساسى لم يتغير ​


----------



## fullaty (11 فبراير 2011)

خايفه جدا من الاتى


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

متضايقة


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

ليه بس يا كوينا 
ربنا يفرح قلبيك
نشكر ربنا ع كل حال


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2011)

حاسة بخنقة وملل


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

حاسس بانى مش حاسس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*متوترة جدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

حاسه بحزن من حولي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

هعيط من احسيسكم


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هعيط من احسيسكم




ههههههههههه كوبه:new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه كوبه:new2:


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:




:smil8::smil8:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :smil8::smil8:


 :t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## zezza (11 فبراير 2011)

من النهاردة مافيش رئيس
انا الرئيس 
نياااااااااهاااااا

:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حزينة جدا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

*واثق يارب فيك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف 

رعب من المستقبل ​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> من النهاردة مافيش رئيس​
> انا الرئيس
> نياااااااااهاااااا​
> 
> :blush2::blush2:​


* من النهاردة مفيش حكومة انا الحكومة :act23::act23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حزززيييييييينة جدا بجد*
*ربنا يستر عليكي يا بلد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*اكييييييييييد قلق
وبجد حزينة جدا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفس احساسي بتاع امبارح واكترررررررر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

ولا بنخاف مالدنيا بحالها


----------



## falfal (11 فبراير 2011)

الى المجهول


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مالى 
فرحان اهه ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ولا بنخاف مالدنيا بحالها


* الله عليك يا سقا:closedeye*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساس غريب


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

زهووووووول ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*صــــــــــــــــــد مــــــــة​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساااااااااااس رخم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

لا مش تمام خالص ماتحاولش ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه انت بتكلم مين يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالحيره


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالضيق ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساس بصعوبه التفكير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*خنقققققققققققققة كبيرة*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مشتتة بصورة بشعة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر خايفة علي مصر ومن الايام اللي جاية ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*حاسس بالشلل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس بالشلل*


* بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

احساس جامد بصراحه


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*بداية جديدة و امل جديد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

*أشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي*​




*ولا شر ولا حاجه يا روكا
بالعكس هيكون ارحم بكتير
قولي يارب بس​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا شر ولا حاجه يا روكا*
> *بالعكس هيكون ارحم بكتير*
> 
> *قولي يارب بس*​


*نو يا ميكي بعد الشر عليك*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## azazi (11 فبراير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3YIzOIUEud4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا شر ولا حاجه يا روكا*
> *بالعكس هيكون ارحم بكتير*
> 
> *قولي يارب بس*​


_* ليه بقى كدا هزعل منك انا مش كنت هتيجى  معايا نروح نستشهد سوا *_
_*عايز تخلع يا معلم :smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

*عندى إرهاااااااااق شديد*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ليه بقى كدا هزعل منك انا مش كنت هتيجى معايا نروح نستشهد سوا *_
> 
> _*عايز تخلع يا معلم :smil15::smil15:*_​


* بعد الشر عليكم انتو الاتنين*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة بتعب فظيع*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*قصر الشوق ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

فرحااااااااااااااان


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

حــلوة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> فرحااااااااااااااان


* يارب دايما فرحان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب دايما فرحان*​


* فرحان دا اسم واحد صحبى *
*بس انا  اسمى جون:beee::beee:*
*وانتى  كما ن يا  روكا*
*هناااااااام :a63::a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2011)

*خنقه كبيره​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*احساس بالقرف من كل شي ! ​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

تعبااان جدا


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *احساس بالقرف من كل شي ! ​*


 
ول ... قولي وغيري يا شيخة :20:

فش اشي متساهل ، في لحظة كل شيء يتغيّر ...


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ول ... قولي وغيري يا شيخة :20:
> 
> فش اشي متساهل ، في لحظة كل شيء يتغيّر ...



*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااادي 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حاسة بتعب فظيع*​





mikel coco قال:


> *خنقه كبيره​*





Rosetta قال:


> *احساس بالقرف من كل شي ! ​*





just member قال:


> تعبااان جدا



*ربنا يبدل حزنكوا بفرح وتعبكوا براحه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

*شوية توتر ​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااادي *​


 
كيف يعني عادي؟ وبمش أي عادي: عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي ....


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة 
بس مش مبسوطة*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يبدل حزنكوا بفرح وتعبكوا براحه​*



*ربنا يخليكي يا حنونة 
ويفرح قلبك دائما وسلام المسيح يملا قلبك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا حنونة
> ويفرح قلبك دائما وسلام المسيح يملا قلبك ​*



*ميرررسى يا غاليه :66:​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كيف يعني عادي؟ وبمش أي عادي: عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي ....


*
عادي يعني عادي :budo:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عادي يعني عادي :budo:*​


 
طيب كيف يعني يعني :new6:


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طيب كيف يعني يعني :new6:



*يعني :t32:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني :t32:​*


 
طب كيف يعني :t32:


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*ملللللل*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طب كيف يعني :t32:



*يعني :act23:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني :act23:​*


 
بشكر حضرتك على الرد الجميل ده .. ربنا يجازيكي كل خير أختي ... 

بس لو فش غلبة، ضل هاي الجزيئية من رد حضرتك الوافي ما فهمتو .. شو يعني
:act23:


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بشكر حضرتك على الرد الجميل ده .. ربنا يجازيكي كل خير أختي ...
> 
> بس لو فش غلبة، ضل هاي الجزيئية من رد حضرتك الوافي ما فهمتو .. شو يعني
> :act23:



*بتفهمه بعدين leasantr​ *


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بتفهمه بعدين leasantr​*


 
جازاكي الله كل خير ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك 

بس كيف يعني بعدين ... وما علاقة "بعدين" بهذا الشخص الأمّوّر leasantr؟


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> جازاكي الله كل خير ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> بس كيف يعني بعدين ... وما علاقة "بعدين" بهذا الشخص الأمّوّر leasantr؟



*بعدين مع كلمة (يعني) تاعتك :ranting:
ما فيش غيرها :t9:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بعدين مع كلمة (يعني) تاعتك :ranting:*
> 
> *ما فيش غيرها :t9:*​


 
لأ فيه: كيف

فعبارة : كيف يعني .. بتيجي كَ بكج 

منيح طلعتي من حالة القرف إلى حالة الغضب :ranting: والتساؤل :t9:

إن شاء الله بتصيري هيك :ura1:


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لأ فيه: كيف
> 
> فعبارة : كيف يعني .. بتيجي كَ بكج
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه 
طيب خلاص انا حاليا :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> 
> *طيب خلاص انا حاليا :smile02*​




منيح ... وبهاي المناسبة بهديكي أغنية : هاكونا ماتاتا 

[YOUTUBE] 
xF4xEzrALRw&feature
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

ولا راضي يزبط
[YOUTUBE] 

xF4xEzrALRw
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

آخر تجربة 

وإذا ما زبطت هي الرابط 

[YOUTUBE] 
xF4xEzrALRw&feature=related
[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF4xEzrALRw&feature=related


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> منيح ... وبهاي المناسبة بهديكي أغنية : هاكونا ماتاتا
> [YOUTUBE]
> xF4xEzrALRw&feature
> [/YOUTUBE]



*هههههههههه 
مع انها الاغنية مش ظهرت بس سمعتها على اليوتيوب 
بس كأنها اغنية للاطفال يعني :t33:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه *
> *مع انها الاغنية مش ظهرت بس سمعتها على اليوتيوب *
> 
> *بس كأنها اغنية للاطفال يعني :t33:*​


 
الحق على البرمجية الصعبة تبعت المنتدى مو علي 

نعم أغنية للأطفال ... طيب أهديكي كمان وحدة طفولية ... هي أغنية أبطال الملاعب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8SZo213yqg

راح أحاول أحطو زبط زبط ... ما زبطش هاي الرابط 

[YOUTUBE]j8SZo213yqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الحق على البرمجية الصعبة تبعت المنتدى مو علي
> 
> نعم أغنية للأطفال ... طيب أهديكي كمان وحدة طفولية ... هي أغنية أبطال الملاعب
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8SZo213yqg
> ...



*مبرووووووووووك زبط الفيديو اخيرا 30:
ييييييي شو زمااااان عن افلام الكرتووووون هاد 
قال كنا نحضر هيك اشياء زمان ههههههههههه​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مبرووووووووووك زبط الفيديو اخيرا 30:*
> *ييييييي شو زمااااان عن افلام الكرتووووون هاد *
> 
> *قال كنا نحضر هيك اشياء زمان ههههههههههه*​


 
متشكرين ع الزغرودة  بعد جهد جهيد ... من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل  

كنا زمان؟؟؟؟ ليش أفهم من حكيك أنك بطلتي؟ بطلتي تحضري توم وجيري ؟


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> متشكرين ع الزغرودة  بعد جهد جهيد ... من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل
> 
> كنا زمان؟؟؟؟ ليش أفهم من حكيك أنك بطلتي؟ بطلتي تحضري توم وجيري ؟


*
نعم... من طلب العلا سهر الليالي 
توم و جيري لا غنى عنه اكيييييييد 
لا زلت الى الان من اشد المتابعين ليه :t17:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نعم... من طلب العلا سهر الليالي *
> *توم و جيري لا غنى عنه اكيييييييد *
> 
> *لا زلت الى الان من اشد المتابعين ليه :t17:*​


 
بس لا تكوني من مؤيدين جيري ؟؟ بصير عليها دم وطخ ودبح 

اسمعي هل أغنية ... تخيلي كلماتها لأطفال 
إحتياطاً إذا ما زبط الفيديو هاي الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oVeUWqIl5g

[YOUTUBE]
6oVeUWqIl5g
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بس لا تكوني من مؤيدين جيري ؟؟ بصير عليها دم وطخ ودبح
> 
> اسمعي هل أغنية ... تخيلي كلماتها لأطفال
> إحتياطاً إذا ما زبط الفيديو هاي الرابط
> ...



*عم تتراجع للوراء يا ابني :t9:
ما زبط الفيديو هالمرة 
وشكراااا لفيديو صاحب الظل الطوووويل ههههههههه 
ذكرتني بأيام الطفوووولة يييييي شو زمان :t17:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عم تتراجع للوراء يا ابني :t9:*
> *ما زبط الفيديو هالمرة *
> *وشكراااا لفيديو صاحب الظل الطوووويل ههههههههه *
> 
> *ذكرتني بأيام الطفوووولة يييييي شو زمان :t17:*​


 
شكلي ما راجعت الدرس منيح ههههههه فيديو آه فيديو لأ ، على رأي نانسي بارك الله فيها: أخاصمك أه أسيبك لأ .. بتصرّف  

شو ييييي زمان؟ مو على اساس عمرنا 12 سنة  ؟؟ بعدنا فيها يعني  ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكلي ما راجعت الدرس منيح ههههههه فيديو آه فيديو لأ ، على رأي نانسي بارك الله فيها: أخاصمك أه أسيبك لأ .. بتصرّف
> 
> شو ييييي زمان؟ مو على اساس عمرنا 12 سنة  ؟؟ بعدنا فيها يعني  ههههههههه


*
هههههههه لا شو 12 سنة 
لسه انا ما طبقت الـ11 سنة :t33: ​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه لا شو 12 سنة *
> 
> *لسه انا ما طبقت الـ11 سنة :t33: *​


 
طيب امتى ناوية اطبقيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01بس منشان نجيبلك شمعة وكيك (ع رأي الأردنية: كيكس هههههه بعمرك سمعتيها؟؟)


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طيب امتى ناوية اطبقيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile01بس منشان نجيبلك شمعة وكيك (ع رأي الأردنية: كيكس هههههه بعمرك سمعتيها؟؟)



*اعتبرها وااااااااصلة :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اعتبرها وااااااااصلة :smile02​*


 

جواب ملعوب منك على طريقة 4  4  2


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> جواب ملعوب منك على طريقة 4  4  2



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*منفوخ*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

مو رايق​


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *احساس بالقرف من كل شي ! ​*



ضعي معطّر للحياة يروح القرف  :t31:


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الحق على البرمجية الصعبة تبعت المنتدى مو علي
> 
> نعم أغنية للأطفال ... طيب أهديكي كمان وحدة طفولية ... هي أغنية أبطال الملاعب
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8SZo213yqg
> ...





هل تذكرون النمر المقنع ؟
:t33:

[YOUTUBE]ag9Q9srol0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2011)

حزن وقلق


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*برنم ليك يا يسوع المسيح *


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

الم بسيط


----------



## fullaty (12 فبراير 2011)

*خووووووووووف*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقة تماما​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

جوعااان جداااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*مستغربة حاجات كتير 
*​


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2011)

*استرها ياااااااااااارب*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> ضعي معطّر للحياة يروح القرف  :t31:


*
وضعت معطر بس شكله ما في فايدة :t17:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا تفاؤل ممكن نسميه سلام داخلى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

مرتاحة نسبيا


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

نشكرر ربنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*عرفت خبر ضايقني جداااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

تماااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

منشكح


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

_احساس اى واحد لسه جاى من عند دكتور السنان _​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

مش مبسوط


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

ليه يا جوجو

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

الالم بدأ يرجع 
يارب بقى​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الالم بدأ يرجع
> يارب بقى​




الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو

مالك تاني


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ​*




سلامتك يا قمر

ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو
> 
> مالك تاني


 
الله يسلمك يا روزى
ميرسى 
البنج بيفك فابدأت احس بالوجع :t19:​


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيكي



*مرررسي يا عسل 
ربنا يخليكي ​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا جوجو
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


مو بعرف صدقيني لكن لهيك حالي اشعر بضيق
ربنا يخليكي يا روزي ولسؤالك
مسيرها تنتهي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*يعني احسن شوية بس بكرة مش اعتقد هكون كويسة *​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الله يسلمك يا روزى
> ميرسى
> البنج بيفك فابدأت احس بالوجع :t19:​




معلش يا كوكو

فتره وهيروح الوجع نهائي

ربنا يتمم شفاك علي خير


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مو بعرف صدقيني لكن لهيك حالي اشعر بضيق
> ربنا يخليكي يا روزي ولسؤالك
> مسيرها تنتهي




ربنا موجود يا جوجو وقادر يفك اي ضيق


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني احسن شوية بس بكرة مش اعتقد هكون كويسة *​




ان شاء الله تكوني افضل من انهارده كمان يا روكا

ربنا معاكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> معلش يا كوكو
> 
> فتره وهيروح الوجع نهائي
> 
> ربنا يتمم شفاك علي خير


 
يارب
ميرسى يا روزى 
ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ان شاء الله تكوني افضل من انهارده كمان يا روكا
> 
> ربنا معاكي


* يارب يا روزي بس احساسي مش هيبقا كويس:smi411:*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يارب
> ميرسى يا روزى
> ربنا يخليكى​




ويخليك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * يارب يا روزي بس احساسي مش هيبقا كويس:smi411:*​




لا صدقيني كتير احساسنا بيكون غلط ومش صح

سبيها علي ربنا وهو اللي هيمشيلك اليوم كله زي مانتي عايزه واحسن كمان

وابقي طمنيني عليكي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا صدقيني كتير احساسنا بيكون غلط ومش صح
> 
> سبيها علي ربنا وهو اللي هيمشيلك اليوم كله زي مانتي عايزه واحسن كمان
> 
> وابقي طمنيني عليكي


* انشاء الله كله هيبقا كويس*
*وربنا يقدرني وابقا متحملة*
*ميرسي روزي ربنا يخليكي ليا:t4:*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * انشاء الله كله هيبقا كويس*
> *وربنا يقدرني وابقا متحملة*
> *ميرسي روزي ربنا يخليكي ليا:t4:*​




ويخليكي ليا يا قمر:t4:

ان شاء الله هيقدرك

اقولك بقي تصبحي علي خير عشان فصلت شحن ههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> هل تذكرون النمر المقنع ؟
> :t33:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ag9Q9srol0w[/YOUTUBE]


 
ههههههههههههه

طيّب خودلك ساندي بيل ، كنت بموت فيها وأنا صغير   

كيف بس كانوا يضحكوا على عقولنا ... كنّا لمّا نشوط الطابة نصرّخ: الضربة الصاروخية ، تطلع آوت   

هادد الرابط بحالة لو ما زبط وضع الفيديو  :ranting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzy8iw-rb14

[YOUTUBE]Mzy8iw-rb14[/YOUTUBE]


مشاهدة ممتعة


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيّب خودلك ساندي بيل ، كنت بموت فيها وأنا صغير
> 
> ...


*
لا شو ساندي بل 
ما في احلى من سميد سميد  
شو زماااااااااااااان 

[YOUTUBE]SPYiIeyeIKc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيّب خودلك ساندي بيل ، كنت بموت فيها وأنا صغير
> 
> ...



كنت اشوفها زمان  ,الساعه اربعه ونص, مع عصير سن توب ووبسكوت توفي لك هههههههههههههههههههههه,, ايام حلوة ..

تعرف سنيشرو ؟؟  :smile02

كنت اموت فيه واتمنى يكون عندي مثل جيمارو هههههههههههههه

هذا هو 
[YOUTUBE]nnREf9DvBms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

روزيتا ... فش اشي اسمو زماان ، احنا بعدنا 12 سنة ... مو معقولة انتي أضلني أذكرك بعمرك يعني 

azazi ... كان عنّا عصير زاكي وراس أبو العبد وقضامة حلوة  وحاملة في الصيف  


أترككم مع طم طم  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai_MZvsJsRE&feature=related

[YOUTUBE]Ai_MZvsJsRE[/YOUTUBE]


مشاهدة ممتعة مع شيبس أبو الشلن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*بقيت بفضل السكوت 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ويخليكي ليا يا قمر:t4:
> 
> ان شاء الله هيقدرك
> 
> اقولك بقي تصبحي علي خير عشان فصلت شحن ههههههه:thnk0001:


* انشاء الله:love34:*
*وانتي بخير*
*ربنا معاكي ويحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## oesi no (12 فبراير 2011)

*لو اتكلمت الناس بتزعل 
ولو سكت محدش بيسئل 
اكمل ليه 
*​


----------



## twety (13 فبراير 2011)

*محتارالك يا بوقله النهاردة
ههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> روزيتا ... فش اشي اسمو زماان ، احنا بعدنا 12 سنة ... مو معقولة انتي أضلني أذكرك بعمرك يعني
> 
> azazi ... كان عنّا عصير زاكي وراس أبو العبد وقضامة حلوة  وحاملة في الصيف
> 
> ...



*طم طم هههههههههه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة انى عايزة اعيط
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حاسة انى عايزة اعيط
> *​





وانا كمان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا كمان​


*لا انتى ماتعيطيش بقى 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لا انتى ماتعيطيش بقى
> *​



ليه بقي​


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2011)

*مهما قولت مش هقدر اطلع احساسى ياربى *

*وانت عارف ياربى انا احساسى ايه *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه بقي​


هو كده تعيطى ليه 
اسمعى الكلام بقى 
انا اعيط انهارده 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هو كده تعيطى ليه
> اسمعى الكلام بقى
> انا اعيط انهارده
> ​




وانا لو مش عيطت هتحصلي حاجة بقي
يرضيكي ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا لو مش عيطت هتحصلي حاجة بقي
> يرضيكي ؟​


*مش يرضينى طبعا*

​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش يرضينى طبعا*
> 
> ​



طب يلا بينا نعيط​


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2011)

_*تعبان اوى ياربى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


* مضروبة ولا ايه :t30::t30:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

يعني التعب بسيط


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

تماام


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

كله للخير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

منشكح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> منشكح


* وده من ايه :t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وده من ايه :t30:*​


 من السعادة اللى حواليا :gun::budo::budo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> من السعادة اللى حواليا :gun::budo::budo:


* هههههههههههههه*
*ماهو باين:act19:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ماااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ماااااااااااشي الحال


* يالهوى  هو لسا ماشى يا بنتى ريحيه شويه:t30::t30:*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يالهوى هو لسا ماشى يا بنتى ريحيه شويه:t30::t30:*


 

ههههههههه ماشي ولا بيدي ههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ماشي ولا بيدي ههههههههههه:smil15:


_* بتمشى على ايديك :new6::new6:*_
_*ربنا يشفى :t30::t30:*_


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*بتمشى على ايديك :new6::new6:*_
> _*ربنا يشفى :t30::t30:*_


 

ههههههههه يشفيك ياااااااااااض:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه يشفيك ياااااااااااض:beee:


* نشكر ربنا انا كويس :a63::a63:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر من بليل*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااارب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

عادى كويس ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارف*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف*


* ودا نزل السوق ولا لسا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ودا نزل السوق ولا لسا *​





_*شكله مش هينزل*_


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> _*شكله مش هينزل*_


* طيب احجزلى بنفرين لو نزل :a63::a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * طيب احجزلى بنفرين لو نزل :a63::a63:*​




*حين ميسره​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد الله*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

مشتااااااااااااااااق


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2011)

*الى متى يا رب؟؟ ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*عادددي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

جوايا خنقة وضيق كبير...أحتاج إليك يا يسوع


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

اشتياق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوطة ومتضايقة مع بعض*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبسوطة ومتضايقة مع بعض*​



*الظاهر كتير الايام دى حاسيين بكده ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك يا يســــــــــــــوع ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

مخنوق من مشرف هنااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الظاهر كتير الايام دى حاسيين بكده ههههههه*


* صدقيني باين كده*
*يلا الحمد الله*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق من مشرف هنااااااااااااا


* ميييييييييييييييييييييين:act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يستر علي كنيستنا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميييييييييييييييييييييين:act19:*​


*مش عايز اقول اسماء هو هيعر نفسه:t17::t17:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق من مشرف هنااااااااااااا



*لا يا جون  الكلام ميكونشى كده  !!
عندك شكوى أو مشكله قدمها وبالمحبه كل شىء يتحل*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا جون الكلام ميكونشى كده !!*
> *عندك شكوى أو مشكله قدمها وبالمحبه كل شىء يتحل*



*والله يا استاذه دونا انا واخد الموضو بنوع من الهزار وبلاش شغل الادارة دا معانا*
*كلها يومين وهنسيب المنتدى*
*ومعتقدش اني ك جاليك منى شكوة قبل كدا*​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*مرعوبة هاموت من القلق
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش عايز اقول اسماء هو هيعر نفسه:t17::t17:*​


* مممممممممممممممم*
*ماشي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممم*
> 
> 
> *ماشي*​


* رايحة فين :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*اعصابي مش قادرة اتلم عليها*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اعصابي مش قادرة اتلم عليها*​


 ليه ه ربت منيك ولا ايه :99::99:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *والله يا استاذه دونا انا واخد الموضو بنوع من الهزار وبلاش شغل الادارة دا معانا*
> *كلها يومين وهنسيب المنتدى*
> *ومعتقدش اني ك جاليك منى شكوة قبل كدا*​​



*ايه يا جون اسلوب الكلام ده !!!!
وهو تلقيح الكلام ده بتعتبره هزار ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه يا جون اسلوب الكلام ده !!!!*
> 
> *وهو تلقيح الكلام ده بتعتبره هزار *​


* تلقيح*
*من غير تليقح ولا حاجة*
*ام سورى ليكى وللمشرف اللى لحقت عليه بالكلام  مشكورة يا استاذة دونا*
*سلام*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *رايحة فين :smil15::smil15:*​


*مش رايحة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه ه ربت منيك ولا ايه :99::99:


* لالالالالالالالالالا فلتت:smi420:*​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوق من مشرف هنااااااااااااا





jesuslovejohn قال:


> *والله يا استاذه دونا انا واخد الموضو بنوع من الهزار وبلاش شغل الادارة دا معانا*
> *كلها يومين وهنسيب المنتدى*
> *ومعتقدش اني ك جاليك منى شكوة قبل كدا*​





jesuslovejohn قال:


> * تلقيح*
> *من غير تليقح ولا حاجة*
> *ام سورى ليكى وللمشرف اللى لحقت عليه بالكلام  مشكورة يا استاذة دونا*
> *سلام*​




لهجتك و طريقة إعتراضك مرفوضة تماماً. إن كانت لديك اي مشكلة مع أي مشرف او عضو، فلتطرحها بصورة رسمية في القسم المخصص لكي نحل اي خلاف، لكن ان تأتي و تقلب الموضوع الى هزار و كلام مبطن، فاياك ان تكرر هذا الأسلوب مجدداً.

إن كنت تريد ترك المنتدى، فاتركه بكل هدوء و لا داعي لن تسبب ضجة او ان تخلق اي خلاف. من يريد ان يترك المنتدى فليتركه فوراً. لسنا محتاجين لتواجدك و ليس المنتدى متوقف عليك لتقدم كلامك بهذه الصورة التهديدة.

إحترم نفسك و أحترمنا كإدارة للموقع، و لا داعي لهذه الحركات المزعجة للكل. و لتكن ردودك يا اما للمنفعة يا اما لا داعي لها اصلاً.


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لهجتك و طريقة إعتراضك مرفوضة تماماً. إن كانت لديك اي مشكلة مع أي مشرف او عضو، فلتطرحها بصورة رسمية في القسم المخصص لكي نحل اي خلاف، لكن ان تأتي و تقلب الموضوع الى هزار و كلام مبطن، فاياك ان تكرر هذا الأسلوب مجدداً.
> 
> إن كنت تريد ترك المنتدى، فاتركه بكل هدوء و لا داعي لن تسبب ضجة او ان تخلق اي خلاف. من يريد ان يترك المنتدى فليتركه فوراً. لسنا محتاجين لتواجدك و ليس المنتدى متوقف عليك لتقدم كلامك بهذه الصورة التهديدة.
> 
> إحترم نفسك و أحترمنا كإدارة للموقع، و لا داعي لهذه الحركات المزعجة للكل. و لتكن ردودك يا اما للمنفعة يا اما لا داعي لها اصلاً.


*كنت حاططلك  رد كبيرررررررررررررررررر*
*بس  مش هقولك  غير كلمتين*
*انا  كل الناس عرفانى*
*ومش محتاج لا لرايك ولا لراى الاداغرة *
*واقولك سلام يا روك*​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كنت حاططلك  رد كبيرررررررررررررررررر*
> *بس  مش هقولك  غير كلمتين*
> *انا  كل الناس عرفانى*
> *ومش محتاج لا لرايك ولا لراى الاداغرة *
> *واقولك سلام يا روك*​



كلامك الكبير إحتفظ به لنفسك.
لم اقدم رأيي فيك، بل وجهتك لتتصرف بلياقة في منتدى مسيحي.
لكن إن كنت غير راغب بالتواجد في المنتدى، فاتركه بهدوء دون ان تخلق اي مشاكل.


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> كلامك الكبير إحتفظ به لنفسك.
> لم اقدم رأيي فيك، بل وجهتك لتتصرف بلياقة في منتدى مسيحي.
> لكن إن كنت غير راغب بالتواجد في المنتدى، فاتركه بهدوء دون ان تخلق اي مشاكل.


_*على فكرة انا قولت كتير مقولتش كبير*_
_*الكلام الكبير مش بتعى*_
_*انا متوعد انى بسيط وهفضل بسيط*_
_*حضرتك انا قولتلك  انى مش محتاج لاى حد يوجهنى لانى اولا مش صغير  ثانيا*_
_*انا ونشكر ربنا  محترم ودا بشهادة الاعضاءزى ما قولت لحضرتك*_
_*وانا  مش بحب المشاكل  بس  اسلوبك فى الحوار مينفعش مع ناس كانت بتكنلك كل الاحترام*_
_*وزى مانت بتقول احنا متواجدين فى مواتضيعنا املاكنا واملاك الغير *_
_*وزى ما كنت  بتقول ان المنتدى ملك لكل  مسيحى انا متواجد فى مواضيع*_
​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*على فكرة انا قولت كتير مقولتش كبير*_
> _*الكلام الكبير مش بتعى*_
> _*انا متوعد انى بسيط وهفضل بسيط*_
> _*حضرتك انا قولتلك  انى مش محتاج لاى حد يوجهنى لانى اولا مش صغير  ثانيا*_
> ...



لم يقل احد انك شخص غير محترم، بالعكس ماضيك في المنتدى كله يدل على إحترام و لا يوجد بيننا غير المحبة.
كونك كبير او صغير لا يمنع ان ارشدك و اوجهك. شكواك بانك متضايق من مشرف معين شئ لا يتحمل المزاح، فاما ان تطرح شكواك بصورة فعلية و رسمية، يو الا فلا داعي لهذه الردود التي لا فائدة منها.

من حقك التواجد و المشاركة في اي قسم و اي موضوع و لم يمنعك احد عن ذلك. انا لم امنعك من المشاركة لكن وجهتك ان لا تكرر الطعن باي مشرف او اي عضو اخر بصورة هزلية. للمنتدى إدارة و اشراف و قادرة ان تحل اي خلاف بين اي جهة و اخرى.


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لم يقل احد انك شخص غير محترم، بالعكس ماضيك في المنتدى كله يدل على إحترام و لا يوجد بيننا غير المحبة.
> كونك كبير او صغير لا يمنع ان ارشدك و اوجهك. شكواك بانك متضايق من مشرف معين شئ لا يتحمل المزاح، فاما ان تطرح شكواك بصورة فعلية و رسمية، يو الا فلا داعي لهذه الردود التي لا فائدة منها.
> 
> من حقك التواجد و المشاركة في اي قسم و اي موضوع و لم يمنعك احد عن ذلك. انا لم امنعك من المشاركة لكن وجهتك ان لا تكرر الطعن باي مشرف او اي عضو اخر بصورة هزلية. للمنتدى إدارة و اشراف و قادرة ان تحل اي خلاف بين اي جهة و اخرى.


 مشكور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> إن كنت تريد ترك المنتدى، فاتركه بكل هدوء و لا داعي لن تسبب ضجة او ان تخلق اي خلاف. من يريد ان يترك المنتدى فليتركه فوراً. لسنا محتاجين لتواجدك و ليس المنتدى متوقف عليك لتقدم كلامك بهذه الصورة التهديدة.




*وبنسال ليه كل يوم عضو يترك المنتدي
عشان الاسلوب وطريقه التعامل دي
استاذ روك المفروض تعرف اسباب المشكله معاه
وتحاول تحلها بينه وبين المشرف فقط اللي معاه المشكله
مش تيجي ع العضو المبارك بالطريقه دي
لان كلامك له معني كبير حضرتك مش واخد بالك منه
اتمني ان المشاكل تتحل بالهدوء مش بالتهديد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*محروق دمي ومش ناقص*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محروق دمي ومش ناقص*


 

ربنا معاك يا ميكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*ومعاكي يا روزي
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محروق دمي ومش ناقص*


 
_*مفيش حاجة تستاهل حرقة  دمك *_
_*روق *_
_*وميسرها تنتهى*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

مش مبسوط عادى مش جديد ​


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وبنسال ليه كل يوم عضو يترك المنتدي
> عشان الاسلوب وطريقه التعامل دي
> استاذ روك المفروض تعرف اسباب المشكله معاه
> وتحاول تحلها بينه وبين المشرف فقط اللي معاه المشكله
> ...



فكرة ان كل يوم هناك عضو يترك المنتدى هي فكرة لا وجود لها الا في خيالك، و بصراحة مللت من سماعها في كل موضوع و آخر.
إن كان لديك موضوع مُعين فاطرحه للنقاش و الا فكف عن هذه التلميحات بينموضوع و آخر.
و انت حالك كحال غيرك، إن كان المنتدى لا يعجبك و لا تريد البقاء فيه فاتركه و لا داعي ان تحاول خلق مشاكل و افتعال مواقف لا صحة لها.


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

وجع لا يحتمل


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

*يارب ارحمنا ومن فضلك متسبناش ..يا يسوع أحتاج اليك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*احسن شوية*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقة كتيييير​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*زعلانة من كل شيء ​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

حزين بجد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> حزين بجد


* ليه بس يا جوجو*
*قولي مين زعلك بس*​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2011)

*مخنوق ومليش نفس أعمل حاجة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق ومليش نفس أعمل حاجة*​


* ليه ياتوين*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

*أحتاج إليك يا يسوع وتعزياتك اللى بتملانى إيمان.*


----------



## legendary man (14 فبراير 2011)

اسوا لحظات حياتى اعيشها الان ..حزين جدااااا

اسوا دكاترة كليه فى مصر شفتهم


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

مو فاهم شيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*يلااااااااااا عادي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> اسوا لحظات حياتى اعيشها الان ..حزين جدااااا
> 
> اسوا دكاترة كليه فى مصر شفتهم



*لا لعنات على اى احد فى منتدى مسيحى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

*منتهى الحزن ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*عايزة انام ​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

سئمت حكيك


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*مصدومـــــــــــة​*


----------



## sony_33 (14 فبراير 2011)

*فرحاااااااااااااان*​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2011)

مضيق من اللى بيحصل وبيتقال


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*كويس اني عرفت مع مين عم اتعامل !!​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 فبراير 2011)

*احساس  غبي كلو لوووم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا فرح كبيييييييييييير بيك يا يسوع يا أعظم إلـــــــــــــه
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

انا سعيد لاانى مسيحى


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ماااااااااشي الحال وراكب توك توك هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

شغاااااااااال


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> شغاااااااااال


 
يونيفرسال :t33:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يونيفرسال :t33:​


 

ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فكرة ان كل يوم هناك عضو يترك المنتدى هي فكرة لا وجود لها الا في خيالك، و بصراحة مللت من سماعها في كل موضوع و آخر.
> إن كان لديك موضوع مُعين فاطرحه للنقاش و الا فكف عن هذه التلميحات بينموضوع و آخر.
> و انت حالك كحال غيرك، إن كان المنتدى لا يعجبك و لا تريد البقاء فيه فاتركه و لا داعي ان تحاول خلق مشاكل و افتعال مواقف لا صحة لها.




*فعلا في خيالي انا فعلا
والاعضاء اللي بيتركوا المنتدي دول انا بس اللي اعرفهم
ومش هجيب سيرتهم تاني مدام مللت ومش فارقه مع حد

المواضيع كتيره عندي وانت عارف كده كويس
بس لو النقاش هيجيب نتيجه كنت اتكلمت وقلت
لكن عارف النتيجه زي المواضيع السابقه

وع فكره انا مكنتش اعرف اللي حصل مع جون
لكن لما فهمت اتاكدت انه مش غلطان لكن كالعاده 
لازم يتم انصاف المشرف ع حساب العضو المبارك

اما لغه التهديد بالرحيل اللي بسمعها منك كل شويه لاتعنيني بشيء
لاني موجود في المنتدي مش لشخص لكن لخدمه المنتدي فقط
وبدل ماحضرتك تقدر الاعضاء اللي كبروا المنتدي بتبيعهم بسهوله
للاسف محدش بقي يقدر حد هنا والكلام بقي كتير من كل ناحيه
وياريت نبطل كلام ع بعض ونسيب بعض في حالنا والكل فهمني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*عادددي*​


----------



## Critic (15 فبراير 2011)

*غضبان جددددددددددددددددددددددددا*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ماااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *غضبان جددددددددددددددددددددددددا*




*وتغضب ليه ياعم كريتيك
كبرها عشان تستريح​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *فعلا في خيالي انا فعلا
> والاعضاء اللي بيتركوا المنتدي دول انا بس اللي اعرفهم
> ومش هجيب سيرتهم تاني مدام مللت ومش فارقه مع حد
> 
> ...


مايكل يا حبيب المسيح 
سامحني في مدخلتي
بصرف النظر عن اني لا اعلم شيئ عن موضوع جون الا انة واحد من ضمن مواضيع كتيرة حدثت فيها بعض الخلاف والسبب ديما سوء فهم
انت لا تعلم ماهو خلف الكواليس يا مايكل حتي تقول ذلك الكلام انت تكلمت من وجهة نظرك الشخصية واللي انت شايفة وبس ودة مش صح
فكر كدة في كلامك دة:download:


> *المواضيع كتيره عندي وانت عارف كده كويس
> بس لو النقاش هيجيب نتيجه كنت اتكلمت وقلت
> لكن عارف النتيجه زي المواضيع السابقه*


وجرب تعرض اللي انت شايفة او استفسر عنة وهتلاقينا في خدمتك كلنا
لكن انت ريحت راسك في السؤال والاستفسار لمجرد شيئ وهمة انت بس اللي معتقدة  وهو (انك عارف النتيجة زي المواضيع السابقة) مع اني ماشفتش الك اي مداخلة عن استفسار لاي مشاكل حدثت من قبل 
والغريبة ان احنا كا مشرفين او الادمن نفسة روك بنحاول نحلها والغريبة اكتر اننا بنهاجم ونلاقي الموضوع كلة مالوش دعوة بالادارة واننا مجرد همزة وصل لحل سوء تفاهم او خلاف ونلاقي الناس بتطعنا بكلام مالة داعي
وعموما ما علينا
انا ليا عتاب محبة يا مايكل:download:



> *لكن كالعاده
> لازم يتم انصاف المشرف ع حساب العضو المبارك*


لية قولت كدة بس يا مايكل؟؟
وهو المشرف دة مش واحد منكم؟؟
مش عضو زيكم؟؟
بيخدم وبيتابع خدمتة لأجل راحتكم
موجود اصلا لخدمتكم (بغير وجودة الاصلي وهي الخدمة عموما) وبالاخر نطعن بالطاقم الاداري بهايدا الشكل؟؟
شو بيذيد عنكم المشرف حتي تقول مثل ها الكلام ؟
انت واحد من الناس بطول ها الفترة لم تشعر بقربنا مرة يا مايكل حتي تحكي فينا ها الكلام؟
الغريبة انكم من تصنعو هايدا التفرقة وتملؤو عقولكم بها وكأن المشرف هايدا حدا غريب عنكم
انا مش عارف احكيلك اية تاني
سامحني لو قلت اي كلام ضايقك اكيد انا مو اقصد مضايقتك لكن بالحقيقة الكلام كان مستحق انو احكي  واقربلك الصورة عنا شوية
سلام ونعمة


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

احساسي عادي


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*نعسانـــــــــــــــــة ​*


----------



## تيمو (15 فبراير 2011)

*ابصر شو السبب *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

احساسي عادي


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> * المواضيع كتيره عندي وانت عارف كده كويس
> بس لو النقاش هيجيب نتيجه كنت اتكلمت وقلت
> لكن عارف النتيجه زي المواضيع السابقه
> 
> ...



دعنا نجرب و نتحاور في الموضوع. اطرح الموضوع في قسم المباركين و دعنا نتناقش نقاط الخلاف و نحاول حلها.
انا لحد الآن لا اعرف الخلاف الذي يتكلم عنه الاخ جون، فلو عرفت و وضح ان اي مشرف مخطئ بحقه، فسنقوم بعمل اي اجراءات لضمان العدل في التصرف بين المشرفين.

إذا كان المنتدى يهمك أكثر من أشخاص، فانا اشجعك على طرح المشكلة التي في بالك و جمع الأشخاص الذي يؤيدوك في الرأي لننظر في الموضوع سوياً و نجد له حل.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مايكل يا حبيب المسيح
> سامحني في مدخلتي
> بصرف النظر عن اني لا اعلم شيئ عن موضوع جون الا انة واحد من ضمن مواضيع كتيرة حدثت فيها بعض الخلاف والسبب ديما سوء فهم
> انت لا تعلم ماهو خلف الكواليس يا مايكل حتي تقول ذلك الكلام انت تكلمت من وجهة نظرك الشخصية واللي انت شايفة وبس ودة مش صح
> ...



*انا قلت اللي حسيته وشوفته يا جوجو
واخرها مشكله جون لان لما حد من الاداره يعدل عنوان موضوع عضو
من غير مايقوله او يستأذنه يبقي اكبر غلط لانه هو حر في عنوان موضوعه
مدام العنوان محترم ومش فيه اساءه او قله ادب وفي الاخر العضو اللي غلطان !

لكن للاسف كل مره يتم التهديد بترك المنتدي واللي مش عجبه بسيب المنتدي
وللاسف روك بيحكم ع اي مشكله من كلام ووجهه نظر المشرف اللي بيقوله
من غير مايعرف ويسأل صاحب المشكله وحصلت معايا قبل كده
كلامك مش ضايقني يا جوجو لاننا بنتكلم وبنتناقش عشان افهم 
وعشان الامور كلها تتصلح *​


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا قلت اللي حسيته وشوفته يا جوجو
> واخرها مشكله جون لان لما حد من الاداره يعدل عنوان موضوع عضو
> من غير مايقوله او يستأذنه يبقي اكبر غلط لانه هو حر في عنوان موضوعه
> مدام العنوان محترم ومش فيه اساءه او قله ادب وفي الاخر العضو اللي غلطان !
> *​




تحرير عنوان الموضوع جاء كمساعدة و رغبة في تصحيح العنوان الذي ضُن فيه انه خطأ. شرحت السبب كاملاً هنا 
فالرغبة كانت في المساعدة و تصحيح الموضوع دون إحراج العضو، لا اكثر.
​


> لكن للاسف كل مره يتم التهديد بترك المنتدي واللي مش عجبه بسيب المنتدي
> وللاسف روك بيحكم ع اي مشكله من كلام ووجهه نظر المشرف اللي بيقوله
> من غير مايعرف ويسأل صاحب المشكله وحصلت معايا قبل كده
> كلامك مش ضايقني يا جوجو لاننا بنتكلم وبنتناقش عشان افهم
> وعشان الامور كلها تتصلح



حكمي على الأمور يتم بعد ان افهم الموضوع من كل جهاته، و ليس فقط بسماع وجهة نظر العضو المشتكي كما فعلت انت.

انا لم اهدد احد بترك المنتدى. الاخ جون هو الذي قال انه سيترك المنتدى و انا رديت عليه ان كان يريد ترك المنتدى فليتركه و لا داعي ان يرد في المواضيع و يخلق مشاكل بسبب رغبته بترك المنتدى.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تحرير عنوان الموضوع جاء كمساعدة و رغبة في تصحيح العنوان الذي ضُن فيه انه خطأ. شرحت السبب كاملاً هنا
> فالرغبة كانت في المساعدة و تصحيح الموضوع دون إحراج العضو، لا اكثر.
> ​
> *قريت ردك هناك وتوضيحك
> ...




*انا قلت كده لانك قلت عليا قريب
ان ليا مشاكل سابقه مع الاداره
ومعرفش مشاكل ايه اللي تقصدها
لان الحمد لله من يوم لما سجلت في المنتدي
ومفيش مشكله حصلت لا مع مشرف ولا مع عضو​*


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2011)

*مش مظبوط لسة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*الوداع كلمة صعبة
لكن لازم منها ف وقت من الاوقات
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*عينى نحوك يا صخرتى يا يسوع.....*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*مخنووووووووووقة جدا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالندم


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*حزينة اوى
*​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

حزين ومتضايق جدا وماليش نفس لأي شيئ


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

*كل الناس حزينة ومكتئبة وندمانه وقرفانة 
افرحوا بالرب 
*​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

فرحنا بالرب اكيد يا جوجو
لكن بطبيعة بشرية ضعيفة بنتأثر عن كل ما يحدث حولنا


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> فرحنا بالرب اكيد يا جوجو
> لكن بطبيعة بشرية ضعيفة بنتأثر عن كل ما يحدث حولنا


بس عندنا ايمان ورجاء انه ربنا معانا وعلشان كدة فرحانين طول الوقت


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

اكيد يا حبيبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

*اعنى يا رب ​*


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

*ياااااااارب 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*غريبة الناس غريبة الدنيا دي ​*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2011)

في داخلي يقين ان المستقبل مشرق..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> في داخلي يقين ان المستقبل مشرق..



يا تري دة بالنسبة لمستقبل مصر يا زعيم ؟​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> في داخلي يقين ان المستقبل مشرق..


*ربنا يدى اليقين دة لكل المصريين 
محتاجينه بجد 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

يعنى ماشى الحال


----------



## totty (16 فبراير 2011)

*أعنا يارب*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة انت عارف اللى جوايا
اتصرف انت وعديها
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

عادى ايه هيكون الجديد ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

مبسوطه لاني فوقت من وهمي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

متضايق شويه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

احساسي هفتقدكم فتره


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

مش حاسس بأى حاجه​


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

*ملل .....​*


----------



## sahran (16 فبراير 2011)

اليوم طفش


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*امممممممممممم
يمكن احسن حبة
*​


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2011)

*أممممممممممم ... لسة متذبذب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقه جداااا​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

*متداااااااااايقة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

نقدر نقول نص كويس 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

*اشكرك يا ربي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*مرتاحة نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## twety (17 فبراير 2011)

*ديم الحااااااااال يارب

عديها على خييييييييييير يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2011)

*حاسس اني هتشل قريب*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة انى مبسوطة
معرفش ليه بس الحمدلله 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة براحة انهاردة
وحاسة انى بحبببببببببببببببك اوى اوى يااااااارب
*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2011)

*عدت على خير 
شكرا الك يا رب ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*مستحق كل الشكر يايسوع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

فرحان  ونشكر الرب ع كدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*فرحان​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

عادي..


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

*رواااق ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

حوووووووووووووه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2011)

*راضيه عن نفسى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

كله تماااااااااااااام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*رااااايق​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*عادي شغال*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


 

:mus25:


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

جوايا ضيق شدييييد..يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جوايا ضيق شدييييد..يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى




*العدرا معاك وتشيل الضيق عنك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جوايا ضيق شدييييد..يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى


 

ربنا يرشدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

> *العدرا معاك وتشيل الضيق عنك*





> ربنا يرشدك


*آميــــــــــــــــــن شكرأأأأأأأ خالص لمحبتكم
صلواتكم من أجلى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جوايا ضيق شدييييد..يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى


*ربنا معاك ويشيل عنك*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

صدااااااااااااااااع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صدااااااااااااااااع


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صدااااااااااااااااع




*الف سلامه يا روزي​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*حلووووووووووووووووو
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نص نص​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

متعب بعض الشيئ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*كالعاده

افرح يوم احزن ايام​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كالعاده
> 
> افرح يوم احزن ايام​*





*مع برسيل مافيش مستحيل :gy0000:​*


----------



## ماجو2010 (18 فبراير 2011)

حزينة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
صلو من أجلى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> حزينة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> صلو من أجلى


*

سلامتك ياقمر
ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> حزينة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> صلو من أجلى


 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كالعاده
> 
> افرح يوم احزن ايام​*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*متضايقة خاااااالص*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

:ura1::999::yahoo::mus25::t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2011)

*اعنى يا يسوووع​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

حاسس بمصيبه تتجه نحوي


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

مو فيا قدرة علي شيئ هلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*يعني لسه برضه متضايقة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2011)

*فرحانه من كل قلبى
اشكرك يا رب ​*


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2011)

حاس ببركة الرب بالرغم من مصاعب و مشاغل الحياة..


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

الله عليك يا روك
ربنا موجود ويباركك ديما بنعمتة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*متضايقة كتير عشانك*​


----------



## ماجو2010 (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك ياقمر*
> 
> *ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى*​


 ميرسى يا قمر
نشكر ربنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتيك


----------



## ماجو2010 (19 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صلوات العدرا والقديسين


         أميـــــــــن
ميرسى يا روزى يا قمر
ربنا معاكى


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

فيا ألم كبير...


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*حالي عم يهرب من حالي​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

مبسووووووووطه اوي لان اعز اصحاب ليا معايا ورجاله بجد


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا كله كويس
*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف شو فيني اليوم...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

اسبح اسمك يا الهي يا منقذ نفسي ​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 فبراير 2011)

طول ما الرب معي أنا مبسووووووووطة


----------



## The Antiochian (19 فبراير 2011)

*انا مبسوط كرمال شخص مبسوط وبنفس الوقت عم موت :t31:*


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

مرتاااااحه نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

تعبانة جدا


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

تعبان  ومش هقدر اكمل


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

الله بيسلمك روزي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

نشكررررر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2011)

*سلام داخلى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة بخنقة جوايا*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

ربي يخليكي يا روكا
الله بيسلمك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*حبة قرف على خنقة كدة​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 فبراير 2011)

بدي ارتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة جوايا لغبطة*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*عايش *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

لا جديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*توتر ..*


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2011)

يا  رب​


----------



## حمورابي (20 فبراير 2011)

*بين خبقنخ اخ دقلت خابق ميا د شقياتى 
بين سخدنخ اخ  دو مهمنا دبارك كو ايتاتى 
اتي ايوت خي وخيا قا ديخ 
*


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *توتر ..*


 

ربنا يطمن قلبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *بين خبقنخ اخ دقلت خابق ميا د شقياتى
> بين سخدنخ اخ  دو مهمنا دبارك كو ايتاتى
> اتي ايوت خي وخيا قا ديخ
> *



طيب روحت لدكتور ؟ :blush2:


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

عندي صدااااااااع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*مقلق جداً*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


*ههههههههههههههههه
حقك حقك:kap::kap:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

*مش حاسة بشي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*متضايقة برضه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

فرحانة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

*عندي صداع مش هيخلص شكله  ​*


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*قرفان*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

كله متضايق الا انا
روقوووووووووووا
حاسة انى معنديش دم


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> كله متضايق الا انا
> روقوووووووووووا
> حاسة انى معنديش دم



*يا رب دائما يا حبي 
تستاهلي كل الخير 

عقبال ما تنتشر العدوى ههههههه ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا رب دائما يا حبي
> تستاهلي كل الخير
> 
> عقبال ما تنتشر العدوى ههههههه ​*


*يااااارب 
ميرسى لك حبيبتى
ويارب انتى كمان تفرحى قريب
ياااااااااااريت دى عدوى حلوة
يااااارب انشر العدوى دى ف كل المنتدى
*​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*داخل أنام من القرف*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *داخل أنام من القرف*​



*تصبح على خير توين :t31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*بموووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك يا إلهى يسوع قوووووى*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2011)

بجد مخنوووووووووق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*لسسسسسسسسسسه بمووووووت*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

لسه مخنوق


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لسه مخنوق


 

من ايه بس يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> من ايه بس يا جون


* من الظروف مفيش حاجة غيرها*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

سيبها علي ربنا

كلنا كده صدقني مش انت بس

وربنا يفرجها من عنده


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا الهى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

احسن شويه  نشكر الرب


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

يارب دايما يا جوناااااااااااا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

تدمع العين ويتالم القلب 
ليتني استطيع منعك من صنع ما تقدمين علي عملة يا حبيبتي ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

احساس عادي


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

قرف  من القعدة فى البيت


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

طب يلا هش انزل ههههههه


----------



## كوك (21 فبراير 2011)

_*عادى *_

*................*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

حووووووووووووووووه


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2011)

مرهق جدا...


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

*قرف من كل شيء​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

سلامتك يا جوجو


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *قرف من كل شيء​*


 

ليه بس يا قمر

ربنا معاكي


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس يا قمر
> 
> ربنا معاكي


*صدقيني مش عارفة يا روزي
ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي مرررسي لسؤالك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طب يلا هش انزل ههههههه


 
*وانتى ماليك :nunu0000::nunu0000:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا فرح علشان ربنا بيحبنى وأنا مستهلش*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*حلوووووووووووو
اشكرك يا يسوع
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانتى ماليك :nunu0000::nunu0000:*


 

ههههههههه مالي في جيبي يا خفيف:spor22:


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

اممممم قلقانة شوية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*بحاول ابقى احسن​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

*منتهى القلق ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ايدي اتكسرت وااااااااء


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايدي اتكسرت وااااااااء




 ايه ده ؟؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايدي اتكسرت وااااااااء



*بتتكلمى جد ؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ايدي اتكسرت وااااااااء



احسن تستاهلي :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> احسن تستاهلي :t30:​


​
الواد ده شكله بيعزك اوى :smile02
انا بهدى النفوس :spor2:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ايه ده ؟؟؟​


 

هههههههههه مجرد جزع بس جامد شويه:t23:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتتكلمى جد ؟؟​*


 

هههههه مش تقلقي يا دونا

اقصد انها اتجزعت جامد بس مش قادره احركها الحمد لله هي الشمال فركناها ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> احسن تستاهلي :t30:​


 

ههههههههه مش من قلبك يا عياد انا عارفه

واتقي شري يا ض ههههههههههه:t26:


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه مجرد جزع بس جامد شويه:t23:


 

سلامتك يا روزى 
خلى بالك بعد كده :t9:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه مش من قلبك يا عياد انا عارفه
> 
> واتقي شري يا ض ههههههههههه:t26:



من جه من قلبي اكيد لا 
ومن جه شرك خلي حد تاني يتتكلم 
يا ربعه :act23:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


*هههههههههههههههههههه
بتحصل بتحصل 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> بتحصل بتحصل
> *​



مالكيش دحوه بيا
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

سلامتك يا روزى


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

ده الشعار بتاع شلتكوا

كوكى - بنت العدرا - جيلان

صح ؟؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مالكيش دحوه بيا
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:​


:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

*هههههههههههههههه
انتى قد الكلام ده*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الواد ده شكله بيعزك اوى :smile02
> انا بهدى النفوس :spor2:​


 

هههههههههه اهااااااا معزه وخروف جاميدن اوي هههههههههههه:blush2:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سلامتك يا روزى


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده الشعار بتاع شلتكوا
> 
> كوكى - بنت العدرا - جيلان
> 
> صح ؟؟​



ايوووووووووووووووووووووون
ده شعار ما بعد ثورة الغضب هههههههههههههههه
ايه رائيك فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه
> انتى قد الكلام ده*​



طب ورينى وانا اسكت ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سلامتك يا روزى
> 
> 
> خلى بالك بعد كده :t9:​


 

الله يسلمك يا كوكو

حاتر يا باشا


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> ايوووووووووووووووووووووون
> ده شعار ما بعد ثورة الغضب هههههههههههههههه
> ايه رائيك فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
ههههههههههه تحفة بجد

طب ما تاخدوا ايدى معاكوا

بس مش داقة صليب هههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> من جه من قلبي اكيد لا
> ومن جه شرك خلي حد تاني يتتكلم
> يا ربعه :act23:


 

ههههههههه انا ربعه يا كداب

يا نصاب هههههههههههههه:t7::gy0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه مش تقلقي يا دونا
> 
> اقصد انها اتجزعت جامد بس مش قادره احركها الحمد لله هي الشمال فركناها ههههههه



*الف سلامه عليكى يا جميله:Love_Letter_Open:
انا قلت يمكن هذرتى مع دبابه ولا حاجه هههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه تحفة بجد
> 
> طب ما تاخدوا ايدى معاكوا
> 
> بس مش داقة صليب هههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالى ياقمر تنورينا 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه تحفة بجد
> 
> طب ما تاخدوا ايدى معاكوا
> 
> بس مش داقة صليب هههههههههههه​



لا الى مش داقق صليب انا طلعته بره ههههههههههههههههه
روحى دقى صليب وانا ادخلك معانا ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى يا جميله:Love_Letter_Open:*
> *انا قلت يمكن هذرتى مع دبابه ولا حاجه هههههه*


 

ههههههههه

اسكتي يا دونا ياريتها دبابه دي حيطه رخمه ههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طب ورينى وانا اسكت ههههههههههههههههههه​


*تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> اسكتي يا دونا ياريتها دبابه دي حيطه رخمه ههههههههه:ranting:



الف سلامه على الحيطه
يووووووه قصدى ليكى يا عسل ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا الى مش داقق صليب انا طلعته بره ههههههههههههههههه
> روحى دقى صليب وانا ادخلك معانا ​


*هههههههههههههه براحة ع البونية يابونيتى
:new5: خدى يا كوينا الزقى ده وتعالى :new6:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ ههههههههههههه
> *​



:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تعالى ياقمر تنورينا
> *




شكرا يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه براحة ع البونية يابونيتى
> :new5: خدى يا كوينا الزقى ده وتعالى :new6:
> *​



اذا كان كده ماشى ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> لا الى مش داقق صليب انا طلعته بره ههههههههههههههههه
> روحى دقى صليب وانا ادخلك معانا


 
كده بردو ماااشى

طب ارسم تاتو هههههههههه

هرسمه بالقلم الجاف اصلة بيوجع هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه براحة ع البونية يابونيتى
> :new5: خدى يا كوينا الزقى ده وتعالى :new6:
> *





طب هرسم واحد واصوره هههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كده بردو ماااشى
> 
> طب ارسم تاتو هههههههههه
> 
> هرسمه بالقلم الجاف اصلة بيوجع هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص تعالى ارسمهولك وحطى ايدك نكمل الشعااااااااار
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> اسكتي يا دونا ياريتها دبابه دي حيطه رخمه ههههههههه:ranting:



*يخرب عقلك حد يهذر مع الحيطه 
كنتى عاوزه تنقليها من مكانها ولا ايه :thnk0001:*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يخرب عقلك حد يهذر مع الحيطه *
> *كنتى عاوزه تنقليها من مكانها ولا ايه :thnk0001:*


 

هههههههههه صدقيني ابدا هي اللي جت في طريقي يا دونا والنبي ههههههههه

وااااااااااء:closedeye ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

*برنم بس التون عالى شوية *:mus13:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

اوووووووووووف​


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

*ملل من كل شي​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

*اعنى يا يسووع ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*محتارة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

عايزه اناااااااااااام


----------



## raffy (22 فبراير 2011)

زهقانة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*زعلااااااااااااااانة جدا
*​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

مبسوط منشان ترقية اخوتي المشرفين الجدد
ربنا معاهم ويثمر خدمتهم بالخير ديما يارب


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو

ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا روزي ربنا يخليكي ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اناااااااااااام



وانتي عضوه مباركه عايزه تنامي وانتي مشرفه برضو عايزه تنااامي
شكلك ناويه ع الاحمر علشان تنااامي
ربنا يحميكي يا حبيبتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا جوجو
> 
> ويفرح قلبك دايما



هو قال اخواته المشرفين 
مجابش سيره اخواته القصيرين​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

يابني انت بتتكلم في اية
دة انا ماليش غيرها حرام  عليك


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانتي عضوه مباركه عايزه تنامي وانتي مشرفه برضو عايزه تنااامي
> شكلك ناويه ع الاحمر علشان تنااامي
> ربنا يحميكي يا حبيبتي​



ههههههههه
او ممكن الاسود ياللي بشرطة
هههههههههههههه:t31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يابني انت بتتكلم في اية
> دة انا ماليش غيرها حرام  عليك



يعني انت قصدك نصه بس ومش تقصد الباقي :thnk0001:

ههههههههههههه
ربنا يقدرنا علي عمل الخير​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

يابني انت هتجنني
انا قلت المشرفين
وروزي اسم الصليب عليها منورة 
وروكا اختي الجميلة 
والحبيب كريتك 
واستاذي النشيط النهيسي
وامي الحبيبة اكتير علي قلبي مونيكا

ها
كدة كويس  يا بوتجاز ولا بردو ناوي تعمل خير هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يابني انت هتجنني
> انا قلت المشرفين
> وروزي اسم الصليب عليها منورة
> وروكا اختي الجميلة
> ...



يعني تقصد الناس الجديده بس 
والقدام خلاص راحت عليهم 
لالالا ملكش حق

احنا بنهدي النفوس بس:smil15:​


----------



## Rosetta (23 فبراير 2011)

*شاي و لبنة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*محبطه​*


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني تقصد الناس الجديده بس
> والقدام خلاص راحت عليهم
> لالالا ملكش حق
> 
> احنا بنهدي النفوس بس:smil15:​



ايييوة بالضبط هيك:t30:
هدي ياخويا هدي:11azy:


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ايييوة بالضبط هيك:t30:
> هدي ياخويا هدي:11azy:


 ههههههههههههههههه
*مالك يا جوجو عياد  مزعلك  ولا ايه :new6::new6:*​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
يا حبيبي جون انت بتعرف انو انا بزعل اصلا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

قلقان موت 
شوفت في شريط الاخبار 
ان الخبراء بيتوقعوا 10الاف قتيل في ليبا 
ضخامه الرقم مش مخلياني قادر اصدقه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ....*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2011)

دماغي وجعتني من التفكير


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يا حبيبي جون انت بتعرف انو انا بزعل اصلا


*تؤتؤ *
*ودى احلى حاجة فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يابني انت هتجنني
> انا قلت المشرفين
> وروزي اسم الصليب عليها منورة
> وروكا اختي الجميلة
> ...


*ميرسي يا جوجو ربنا يخليك ليا يا اجمل اخ:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*ومازال التعب مستمر *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2011)

*احساس بغربه فظييييعه *


----------



## legendary man (24 فبراير 2011)

حزين ....نفسى احدث جهازى !


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هو قال اخواته المشرفين
> مجابش سيره اخواته القصيرين​




هههههههههه كوبه في وشك يا عياد

خصومه يا واد ههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يابني انت بتتكلم في اية
> دة انا ماليش غيرها حرام  عليك




هههههههههه يا رافع راسي يا جوجو

تسلملي يا اجمل اخ في الدنيا

وخلي الواد ده يخلع لضربه هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يابني انت هتجنني
> انا قلت المشرفين
> وروزي اسم الصليب عليها منورة
> وروكا اختي الجميلة
> ...




ربنا يخليك يا جوجو

منوره اكيد بوجودكم الجميل ده


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانتي عضوه مباركه عايزه تنامي وانتي مشرفه برضو عايزه تنااامي
> شكلك ناويه ع الاحمر علشان تنااامي
> ربنا يحميكي يا حبيبتي​




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا صدقيني كنت كاتبه كده قبل ما اتحول لمشرفه

ههههههههه كلام في سرك

بردو عايزه انام

بس هه ههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## god love 2011 (24 فبراير 2011)

*الحمدلله احسن​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

يارب دايما يا حبي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2011)

*قرفانة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

قلق بسيط


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

*إكتئاب + فرح = تعزيات من الله*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

*قوتي و خلاصي انت يا رب ​*


----------



## legendary man (24 فبراير 2011)

مصدع !!


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2011)

تعبان جداااا


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *تؤتؤ *
> *ودى احلى حاجة فيك*​



ربنا يخليك ياحبيبي
انت ياللي عسول بجد وذوقك عالي


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2011)

+++++++++++++


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2011)

يارب تعبت


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> +++++++++++++



يا خبرررررررررررر
كل دة 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> يارب تعبت



ربنا يمد ايدة ويزيل عنك اتعابك يا حبي ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي حبيبتي صلي من اجلي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي حبيبتي صلي من اجلي



صلوات العدرا والقديسين ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2011)

قمة الزهق​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

*هروح انتحر
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

مبسوط جدا اني شوفتكم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2011)

*متفائلة
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2011)

*ANA KEDA LEH*
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

*مبسووووووووطة بس مش عارفة ليه 
اكيد في مصيبة على الطريق :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

الله لا يجيب مصايب

بس يعني هاي لحظة تاريخية تُضاف لثورات تونس ومصر ليبيا .... روزيتا مبسوووووووووطة

أروح أنزّل مناسف بهاي المناسبة ، واضرب 21 طلقة إحتفاءً ...

وسمّعني أحلى هئا بالكون


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الله لا يجيب مصايب
> 
> بس يعني هاي لحظة تاريخية تُضاف لثورات تونس ومصر ليبيا .... روزيتا مبسوووووووووطة
> 
> ...



*أميــــــــن لنا ولكم يا MeToo
بعدين خلاص تشهيني بالمنسف لازم في كل مشاركة تجيبلي سيرة المنسف يعني :nunu0000:ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مبسووووووووطة بس مش عارفة ليه
> اكيد في مصيبة على الطريق :smile02​*


*يااااارب دايما يا قمراية
اتعديتى اهه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2011)

*متحمسة كتييييييييير*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يااااارب دايما يا قمراية
> اتعديتى اهه
> *​



*لا ما تخافيش هي مرحلة الانبساط عندي مؤقتة هههههههههه 
مررررسي يا عسولة :new8:
ربنا يخليكي و يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2011)

*مررررررهقه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مررررررهقه ​*


*سلامتك يا دون دون
ما عليكي شر يا قمر ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

_نشكر الرب _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*فرحان كتير وقلقان اكتر

ربنا يستر​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقة جدا*​


----------



## bilseka (25 فبراير 2011)

محتاج   لك   يا   يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*عايز اناااااااااااااام*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

حوه كميله ههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2011)

*Bad MoOod​*


----------



## raffy (25 فبراير 2011)

عايزة اناااااااااااااااام


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

raffy قال:


> عايزة اناااااااااااااااام



*طب نجيب السرير يا رافى :fun_lol:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*مصحصحة جدااااااااااا :yahoo:*​


----------



## legendary man (25 فبراير 2011)

انا بدات اتعب بجد من كل حاجه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> انا بدات اتعب بجد من كل حاجه ​



*الرب يشيل عنك كل تعب وحزن وضيق ,الرب حنين وطيب ومحب 
مكتوب انه فى كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم 
لو مفيش حد حاسس بيك اتأكد ان الله المحب حاسس بيك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مصحصحة جدااااااااااا :yahoo:*​


*ياعينى ع البشرية ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ياعينى ع البشرية ههههههههههه
> *​


*
:nunu0000::nunu0000:
قصدك ياعينى عليكى بقى 
مانا مش لاقية غيرك دلوقت اهووووو :ura1:
ههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> قصدك ياعينى عليكى بقى
> مانا مش لاقية غيرك دلوقت اهووووو :ura1:
> ههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههه
يبقى ياعينى عليا 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يبقى ياعينى عليا
> *​



*يابت انتى مش فاهمة :ranting:
ماما قالتلى لو زهقانة بنت العدرا عندك 
ولا انى اشوفك زهقانة ياحبيبتى
وانتى فاهمة قلب الام بقى :t33::t33:
ههههه
يرضييكى انى مش اطيع ماما يابت :t32:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يابت انتى مش فاهمة :ranting:
> ماما قالتلى لو زهقانة بنت العدرا عندك
> ولا انى اشوفك زهقانة ياحبيبتى
> وانتى فاهمة قلب الام بقى :t33::t33:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه
لو طنط قالت بنت العدرا يبقى مش قصدها انا :yahoo::smil12:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> لو طنط قالت بنت العدرا يبقى مش قصدها انا :yahoo::smil12:
> *​



*لا هى قالت نـــــــ بصراحة بقى 30:
وانا مكنتش عاوزة أسيحلك leasantr
بس انتى مازلتى بتحبى انى اسيحلك اهوووو :a63:
:hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا هى قالت نـــــــ بصراحة بقى 30:
> وانا مكنتش عاوزة أسيحلك leasantr
> بس انتى مازلتى بتحبى انى اسيحلك اهوووو :a63:
> :hlp::hlp:*​


*ههههههههههههههه
يلا يا مــــــــ من هنا
*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> يا خبرررررررررررر
> كل دة
> ​



ههههههههه
لا يا رجعة
دي مشاركة كانت بالخطأ فا رحت عدلتها لهيك
وبعدين كل دة  اية يعني؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقققققققققة جدا بجد*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

احساس بالفراق والاسف


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*عايزه اناااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*البرد مطلع عيني​*


----------



## حمورابي (25 فبراير 2011)

*يا مسيح ساعد المظلومين على الظالمين . 
ومنهم العراقيين . ساعدهم . وكن معهم . ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

*قلبـــــــــــــى مليـــــــــــــان تعزيـــــــــــــــــات من عندك يا يســــــــــــــــــوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب ​*


----------



## dark girl _n (25 فبراير 2011)

اجبرنى يا يسوع ان اشتاق لحضنك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصدعة جدا*:t19:​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

حووووووه كميله


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

زعلان بجد


----------



## legendary man (25 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مرتاحة جدا*
​


----------



## العايدى (25 فبراير 2011)

ممكن العب معاكو
انا دلوقتى فى حيرة محيرانى


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2011)

ولحد أمتي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووووق   اوى


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

مالك بس يا جون شو فيك يا حبيبي...
ربي يباركك ويفرح قلبك ديما


----------



## gamal bade anto (25 فبراير 2011)

حاسس انى يسوع معايا ومنور لية حياتى وفى كل حاجة بيعمل الصالح لية


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مالك بس يا جون شو فيك يا حبيبي...
> ربي يباركك ويفرح قلبك ديما


*حاسس انى بخون اعز اصحابى ومش عارف  اعمل ايه بجد *
*تعباااان ومش  عارف انام  من القلق*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2011)

_نفسي اكلم حد باللي جوايا 
وفي نفس الوقت بهرب من الناس _


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*خليك صريح وقول اللى جواك بامانه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2011)

اللي جوايا بيقطعني وحكيت لناس قريبه مني 
بس مش قادر ارتاح


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*محتاج لراحة لمدة 5 دقايق من التفكير*
*بجد موضوع غبى*​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*كان الله فى العون
على فكرة ياعياد مكنش قصدى عليك
انا اسفه 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*عاااااااااااااايزه اموووووت 
حاسه ان مفيش عدل 
ربنا فينووو من العذاب والالم 
ليه مابيتدخللللللللش 
ليييييييييييييييه حكمتو ايه من ده كلووووو*


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوووووووطه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *مبسوووووووطه
> *


*لييييييييييييييييه ها لييييييييييييييه
:999::999::999: 
*​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*عشان الكونف اللاسع
اللى انا فيه ده
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *عشان الكونف اللاسع
> اللى انا فيه ده
> ههههههههههههه
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههleasantrleasantr
حقك حقك
​


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
يو تو برضه ههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

مبسوووووطه


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*الحمدلله حاسه بارتياح​*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسوووووطه



*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب دايما​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب دايما​*




يااااااااارب انتي كمان يا حبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2011)

*يســـــــــــــــوع حبيـــــــــــــب قلبــــــــــــى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2011)

*متوتره​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

فيني قلق


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يطمن قلبك يا جوجو


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليكي يا روزي
اتمانالك كل خير


----------



## max mike (26 فبراير 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عاااااااااااااايزه اموووووت
> حاسه ان مفيش عدل
> ربنا فينووو من العذاب والالم
> ليه مابيتدخللللللللش
> ليييييييييييييييه حكمتو ايه من ده كلووووو*



لست تعلم ما انا فاعله الان لكنك ستعلم فيما بعد

اكيد ربنا ليه حكمه عجيبه من وراء كل اللي بيحصلك دا
واكيد هيعوضك عن كل السنين اللي اكلها الجراد
خلي ثقتك فيه وسيبه يكمل الطريق معاك
لان امور الله عجيبه ومواعيده عجب العجاب

الق علي الرب همه وهو يعولك
يارب اكون عرفت اوصلك هدف كلامي
ويارب يحفظك من كل تجارب العدو
امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2011)

يارب ماليش غيرك اتصرف انت


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

صداع بسيط


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

الف سلامة الك يا روزي


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق ​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2011)

حزينه جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*مضايق ومخنوق *​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

صداع وألم رهيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> صداع وألم رهيب



*سلامتك يا جوجو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2011)

*فى قمة السعاده ​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مضايق ومخنوق *​


ربنا معاك يا جووووون


just member قال:


> صداع وألم رهيب


الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*مرسى يا ميرو*
*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> حزينه جداااااااااااااااا


*ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك يا جون*

*وسلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

مرسى يا خاله


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرحكوا يا جماعه
مالكوووووووووا
ليه كده
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*متضايقه جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ليه يا حبيبتي مالك


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا حبيبتي مالك



*ع العام كده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *متضايقه جداااااااااااااااااااااا​*



*ربنا يفرح قلبك وقلب كل متضايق وحزين يا حبيبتى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

إحساس بالنشاط والبركة...


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ع العام كده​*


 

هههههههه طب علي الخاص :act19:


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك وقلب كل متضايق وحزين يا حبيبتى*



*اميييييييييييييييييييييين
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

نشكر الرب ع كل  حاااااااااااااال


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

حووووووه


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

اسعى لراحة البال


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ماااااااشي الحال


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

*أشعر بإحباط ويأس !

تباً لتلك الأفكار المجنونة ، 

تباً لتلك الأحلام التي لا تجلب لي سوى الحزن والإحباط

ألا يحق لي أن أكون كباقي الناس؟ ألا يحق لي أن أمضي خطواتٌ نحو الأمام؟

تباً لغبائي ولأفكاري !

*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاسه بحزن​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *أشعر بإحباط ويأس !
> 
> تباً لتلك الأفكار المجنونة ،
> 
> ...



*ربنا معاك
ويفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوط*
*فى ضرب نار تحت البيت*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

مش حاسه بحاجه 
فقدت الاحساس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مبسوط*
> *فى ضرب نار تحت البيت*​



طب هات عنوانك بسرعه 
انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طب هات عنوانك بسرعه ​
> 
> انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​


_* تنور يا حلاوة *_
_*بس خالى بالك من الخرطوش اللى جاى :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*الحمد لله ماشيه​*


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

متعب لدرجة رهيبة


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا  معاك يا جوجو ويفرح قلبك يا عسل *​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> متعب لدرجة رهيبة



*الف سلامه عليك
وربنا معاك ويقويك​*


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ربنا معاك​*
> 
> _*ويفرح قلبك *_​


 
شكراً يا سيمون


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> متعب لدرجة رهيبة


* سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة بتعب فظيع*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

الحمدلله
ماااااااشية

على حل شعرها


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

راحة شويه عن امبارح نشكر الرب


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حاسة بتعب فظيع*​



_الف سلامه عليكى ياسكره
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى​​_


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ربنا  معاك يا جوجو ويفرح قلبك يا عسل *​


ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي جون


سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك
> وربنا معاك ويقويك​*


شكرا الك سيمون ربنا يخليكي يارب


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * سلامتك يا جوجو*​


الله بيسلم قلبك يا طيبة
كل الشكر الك


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حاسة بتعب فظيع*​


سلامتك يا روكا
يارب تكوني بخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا توتر !!*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الحمدلله
> ماااااااشية
> 
> على حل شعرها


* وسيابها كده مش عيييييييييييب:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _الف سلامه عليكى ياسكره​​_
> 
> _ربنا معاكى ويقويكى_​


* ميرسي يا قمر الله يسلمك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> سلامتك يا روكا
> يارب تكوني بخير


* ميرسي يا جوجو الله يسلمك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاسه بغربه فظيعه عايزه ماما*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * وسيابها كده مش عيييييييييييب:smil15:*​



مانا هحلقلها شعرها
ايدك معانا :t33:


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*عادي :budo:​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*احاسيس كتير*
*بس اصعبها *
*.........*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

عاااااااااااااادي


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*كلي اشتياق للمجهول .........
كلي أمل بهذا المجهول 
فأين انت ايها المجهول؟! ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2011)

*ولا حاجه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا حاجه​*



مش حاسه بحاجه خالص 
طيب بصي للسقف وقولي ااااااااااااه 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كلي اشتياق للمجهول .........
> كلي أمل بهذا المجهول
> فأين انت ايها المجهول؟! ​*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الجوااااااب
ابو جهل
والله الموفق لنا ولكم*


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الجوااااااب
> ابو جهل
> والله الموفق لنا ولكم*



*هههههههههههههههه
يا بنت انت صايرة مهضومة 30:

صحيح: صدق الله العظيم ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حاسه بغربه فظيعه عايزه ماما*



*طب مينفعش حد فينا يبقى بدل ماما
لو عندك اى مشكلة او لو مخنوقة فضفضى معانا
احنا ماما واخواتك
يسوع يكون معاكى
ومتحسيش بالغربة احنا معاكى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة ان الكل متغير
او انا اللى اتغيرت مش عارفة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*زعلت ناس كتير اوى النهاردة*
*بجد اسف*
*احساس بالندم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مانا هحلقلها شعرها
> ايدك معانا :t33:


* لا ياعم مع نفسك:t32:*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

مضايقه بس لازم اتعود علي كده


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

خوف على حد بعزه اووووى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة انى مرتاحة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *طب مينفعش حد فينا يبقى بدل ماما
> لو عندك اى مشكلة او لو مخنوقة فضفضى معانا
> احنا ماما واخواتك
> يسوع يكون معاكى
> ...



ميرسي لاحساسك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

مو فيني نوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

حاسس بمسئوليه كبيره​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يقدرك عليها يا عياد ويدبر كل امورك يارب


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2011)

*امم هاااابى *


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

تعبان جدااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ربنا يقدرك عليها يا عياد ويدبر كل امورك يارب



يا رب يا جوجو
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

يارب ماتسبنيش كده
يارب انا ماليش غيييييييييرك
ياارب ريحني وقويني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*ورجعت تاني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ورجعت تاني*​


ضلمتى:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ضلمتى:t30::t30::t30:​


* نوفهمت غلط:smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

*هنااااااااام  علشان مش فايقليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هنااااااااام علشان مش فايقليك*​


* وانا هنام عشان شغلي:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا هنام عشان شغلي:a63:*​


_* تريحى :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*تريحى :t30::t30:*_​


* مالكش دعوة:gun:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالكش دعوة:gun:*​


*ليا   تلاته علشان انا ولد:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يارب ماتسبنيش كده
> يارب انا ماليش غيييييييييرك
> ياارب ريحني وقويني



*ربنا يسندك
ويفرح قلبك
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*مضطرة اقسى قلبى جامد*​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*مش هتقدرررررى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *مش هتقدرررررى*


:ab5::ab10:​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*وانا اكررررررررر
مش هتقدرررررى
*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفه اوصف احساسى​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عاادي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2011)

*جوايا تعب فظيييييييع..*


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوط*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جوايا تعب فظيييييييع..*



*الف سلامه عليك
ربنا معاك ويقويك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> *مبسوط*



*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
دايماااااااااااااااااااا
مبسوط​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*فرحانــــــــــة بس من دون ليش :t30:
​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *فرحانــــــــــة بس من دون ليش :t30:​*


 

هههههههههه

طب ليش بقي:nunu0000:


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> طب ليش بقي:nunu0000:


*
ههههههه 
مش هقول 
مش هقوووووول 
:budo::budo::budo:​*


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2011)

أظن واضح


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*تعبت من المشى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

*ليك كل الشكر يا رب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*مش مطمن​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

مبسووووطه


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*احسن الحمدلله​*


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

تعبان لكن نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان لكن نشكر ربنا علي كل حال




*الف سلامه عليك ياحبي
مالك يا جو فيك ايه
طمني عليك​*


----------



## jaky15791 (28 فبراير 2011)

حزينه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

jaky15791 قال:


> حزينه​




*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*مرهقققققققققققققة جدا وتعبانة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان لكن نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


*سلامتك يا جوجو*
*ياااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااارب انا*​


----------



## zezza (28 فبراير 2011)

متنرفزة ​


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك ياحبي
> مالك يا جو فيك ايه
> طمني عليك​*


*ماتقلق لحالي يا حبيبي
نشكر ربنا علي كل حال
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*
> *ياااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااارب انا*​


*الله بيسلم قلبك 
ويارب يارب مايسمع منك
بلاش كدة يا روكا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عاااااااادي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

_*يا رب اعنى​*_


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

ترأف بي وارحمني يا الهي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

عيني وجعاني مووووووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عيني وجعاني مووووووووووووووووووووت​


*سلامتك يا عياد* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ​
> *الله بيسلم قلبك
> ويارب يارب مايسمع منك
> بلاش كدة يا روكا
> *​


*الله وانت مالك انت الله:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*متضاااااااايقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2011)

*مرتبك وحاسس أني ضايع*

*يارب دبر امور حياتي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا عياد* ​



الله يسلمك يا قمر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مرتبك وحاسس أني ضايع*
> 
> *يارب دبر امور حياتي*​



اعرفلك دكتور نفساني كده :t9:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مرتبك وحاسس أني ضايع*
> 
> *يارب دبر امور حياتي*​


*ربنا يدبرلك الصالح يارب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضاااااااايقة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​



" ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقه , تختفي الضيقه ويبقي الله المحب "​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> " ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقه , تختفي الضيقه ويبقي الله المحب "​


*اكيد يا عياد*
*ميرسي ليك:smil13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2011)

*مكسوفه من خدودي  الدموع جرحتها اوي
يارب بدلها بدموع فرح 
انا طمعانه اني افرح شويتين
يارب مد ايدك وغير شويه
*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ولا في حاجه خاااااااالص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*احسن من امبارح 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ماااااشي الحال


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2011)

*لسة مش عارف اعمل حاجة ومرتبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

مصدعه شويه


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مكسوفه من خدودي  الدموع جرحتها اوي
> يارب بدلها بدموع فرح
> انا طمعانه اني افرح شويتين
> يارب مد ايدك وغير شويه
> *



*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى 
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووول

افرحوا ف الرب واقول ايضا افرحوا​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*احسن الحمدلله​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدعه شويه



*الف سلامه عليكى ياسكره
​*


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2011)

*غضب شديد*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*متضايقه حبتين​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

*عادى*
*...........*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*رااااايق مش عارف ليه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وارهااااااااااااااق وتعب وغيره وغيره*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2011)

*متضايقه جدااااا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وارهااااااااااااااق وتعب وغيره وغيره*​



*الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا​*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *متضايقه جدااااا​*




*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2011)

*ميررسى يا مايكل 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

_*الحمدلله ياربى*_​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*نعســـــــــــانة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا روكا*​



* ميرسي ميكي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

مصدوم في حد بعزه جدا​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2011)

عادي بقي


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2011)

حاسه بسلام وتعزيه جوايا رغم كميه الحزين اللي عندي
مش عارفه ازاي 
بس اشكرك يا الهي علي كل حال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حاسه بسلام وتعزيه جوايا رغم كميه الحزين اللي عندي
> مش عارفه ازاي
> بس اشكرك يا الهي علي كل حال



يا رب دايما تحسي بسلام 
ويبعد عن الحزن 
ومبروك الاسم الجديد يا ................
ولا بلاش فضايح :a63:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مصدوم في حد بعزه جدا​




:t9::t9:​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*قلقانه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> :t9::t9:​



نعم ؟؟​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 مارس 2011)

*مبسوط كتير*


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2011)

*ماشي الحال وعندي أمل في بكرة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*مصدعة وقرفانة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2011)

*

مطمنـــــــــــــــــــــه

*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

راضية عن نفسي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> راضية عن نفسي



*حلو الاحساس بالرضى عن النفس
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويطمنك دايما*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

*جوايا فـــــــــــــــــرح وســـــــــــــلام ونشــــــــــــــاط وإحساس بالبركـــــــــــــــــــــــــة
وكل حاجة حلوة عاشان يسوع فى حياتى.*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حلو الاحساس بالرضى عن النفس*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويطمنك دايما*


 

وانتي كمان حبيبتي يارب يفرحك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الف سلامه يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي يا روزي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

محتارة شوية


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

*مريضة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*فرحانة بحبيبى يسوع 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> محتارة شوية


*وانا شويتين:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مريضة ​*


*سلامتك يا سكرتي
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مريضة ​*


 

سلامتك يا حبيبتي


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا سكرتي
> *​



*ربنا يسلمك يا قمر  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااع تاني اووووووف*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

مش عااااارفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عااااارفه


*انا عاااااااااااااارفة:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههه

طب ممكن تغششيني يابت هههههه​


----------



## zezza (2 مارس 2011)

لسة متنرفزة  :smil8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*حاسس اني مش عايش
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> طب ممكن تغششيني يابت هههههه​


*لالالالالالالالالالا عيب الغش حرام:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> لسة متنرفزة  :smil8:​


*تؤتؤ يا قمر مش تتنرفزي :**​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب خدنييي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب خدنييي




*بعد الشر عليكي اختي
ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب خدنييي


*بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر*
*ليه كده مالك؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*اوووووووووووووف الصداع ده مش هيمشي ابدا*​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2011)

رجوع بالذاكرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اوووووووووووووف الصداع ده مش هيمشي ابدا*​



*من كتر الرغى ماا انا كمان جالى زيه الله يسامح اللى فى بالى  :new6:*


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

*متدايقة من كل الناس ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*راحة بال 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

*There is no air here, I'm choked​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااا


----------



## azazi (2 مارس 2011)

حزين بعض الشيء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*فرح وسلام داخلى كبير
بحبك ياربى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من كتر الرغى ماا انا كمان جالى زيه الله يسامح اللى فى بالى  :new6:*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ملاحظة كلام جارح اووووووووي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*موجووعه اوي وحزينه اوي*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب خدنييي


*بعد الشر عليكى *
*ربنا كبييييييييييييير صلى كتيييييير*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موجووعه اوي وحزينه اوي*


*ربنا معاكى *
*تأكدى انى ربنا فاكرك *
*ولو بتمرى بأى ضيق فدة مؤقت عشان ربناعايز راحتك المستقبلية*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*عادي زي كل يوم بضحك قدام الناس*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ماليش نفس لشيئ


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

لا جديد


----------



## wijdan (3 مارس 2011)

إشتقت لأختي وأطفالها بجنون
يالها من غربة سنبقى أسرى لها ماحيينا...

مساكم ورد


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

هلا شبع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*مش فارقة*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة الحمدلله*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عادي زي كل يوم بضحك قدام الناس*​


*بس انا عايزة الضحكة تبقى من قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*مبســــــــــــــــــوطة على الرغم من انه كان نهار نكد ​*


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

حزين لكن فرحان ... محبط لكن متفائل ... 


سأقول لك سرّاً شاركته مع النجوم ليلة أمس:  
تعلّمتُ معك كيف أحزن ، وكيف أبكي ، وكيف أقلق ... وتعلّمتُ كيف أفرح ، وكيف أضحك ، وكيف أرتاح.

تباً لتلك المشاعر المتناقضة كم أدمنتُ عليها ، وكم أدمنتُ على أشياء كثيرة !

معك غيّرت عاداتي: مواعيد نومي وأكلي ، صلاتي وصومي !

معك لم أعد ذلك الإنسان الذي عرفته قبل اللقاء !


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> حزين لكن فرحان ... محبط لكن متفائل ...
> 
> 
> سأقول لك سرّاً شاركته مع النجوم ليلة أمس:
> ...



*سيدي يا سيدي :99:
ربنا يووووووووووفقك  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *بس انا عايزة الضحكة تبقى من قلبك*​


*ما اعتقدش هقدر اضحك تاني
انا كفاية عليا اشوف ضحكتكم
*​


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

_*تمااااام *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

ظلمممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

*كويس*


*....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*زهقاااااااااااانة*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

اشعر بالحر رغم برودة الجو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> اشعر بالحر رغم برودة الجو


*لا حول الله وده من ايه يا جوجو*
*50 تحت الصفر والدنيا شمس نااااااااااار:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

*جوايا ســــــــلام داخلى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*حاسة بعجز كبير
قوينى يارب
*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا حول الله وده من ايه يا جوجو*
> *50 تحت الصفر والدنيا شمس نااااااااااار:smil15:*​


معرفش بس هو كدة
انا شغلت المكيف شوية بردت وهلا الجو طبيعي اوكي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

حاسس اني هتشل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> معرفش بس هو كدة
> انا شغلت المكيف شوية بردت وهلا الجو طبيعي اوكي


*يابني ليه بس يجرالك بعد الشر عليك حاجة:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حاسس اني هتشل​


*نو بعد الشر عليك يا عياد*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*اممممممم
فرح ان كان يشوبه بعض الحزن 
لكن واثقة فيك يارب
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*اشتيــــــــــــاق ...​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفة بس حسيت اني عايزة اعيط ودموعي نزلت *
*وبضحك في نفس الوقت باين عليا اتجننت*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش عارفة بس حسيت اني عايزة اعيط ودموعي نزلت *
> *وبضحك في نفس الوقت باين عليا اتجننت*​


هههههههههه
تحبي اغلس عليكي بقي يا بطوطة مثل ما بتعملي معي:beee::t33:
لالا بس انا مش هعمل كدة
 منشان حالي شطور 
تصبحي علي خير ونور المسيح يالقمرة


----------



## sony_33 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش عارفة بس حسيت اني عايزة اعيط ودموعي نزلت *
> *وبضحك في نفس الوقت باين عليا اتجننت*​


*متسكتيش على نفسك بكرة الصبح على اقرب مستشفى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش عارفة بس حسيت اني عايزة اعيط ودموعي نزلت *
> *وبضحك في نفس الوقت باين عليا اتجننت*​


*وده من اية
حساسية ولا نمتى مرة زحلانة
زى ما قالك سونى
بكرة ع اقرب مستشفى 
متسكتيش احسن حالتك تتاخر
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *متسكتيش على نفسك بكرة الصبح على اقرب مستشفى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*ههههههههه*
*تؤتؤ بعيدة عليا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *وده من اية
> حساسية ولا نمتى مرة زحلانة
> زى ما قالك سونى
> بكرة ع اقرب مستشفى
> ...


*تده برضه يا وحسة:smil13:*
*تؤتؤ مس هروح حتة بس ها:yahoo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2011)

فرحة نشكر الرب


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*القليل من القلق*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*طيب ياروكا لو هتسمعى كلامهم وتروحى لدكتور نفسوانى
انا اولى من الغريب
خدمه اجتماعيه برضه والعياده متوهش
ههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*حاسس اني تايهه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

ربنا معاك ويقويك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفة لغبطة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش عارفة لغبطة*​


* ربنا معاكى يا  بنت العدرا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

*مشتاقه ومحتاجه لشخص غالي اوي عليا*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 مارس 2011)

*انا حزينة قوى قووووووووى*
*بس برضو اشكر ربنااااا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا حزينة قوى قووووووووى*
> *بس برضو اشكر ربنااااا*​


*ربنا يقويكي اختي
ويعوض حزنك  فرح 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

فاقد الامل في الحياه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

بقالى كتير مادخلتش هنا 
احساسى دلوقتى 
معرفش ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاسس اني تايهه​*




طب فاكر نمرة بيتكم ممكن نتصل بيهم يجوا يوصلوك هههههههههه:t17:


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

*مبسوط ومش مبسوط !!*


----------



## wijdan (4 مارس 2011)

حابه اصبح على الصديقه الطيبه Nancy
واتشكرها على كل شي
صباحك ورد


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2011)

*رغم الحزن ،، فَرِحٌ بالرب ،، وهادئ جداً*


----------



## wijdan (4 مارس 2011)

احساسنا متشارك
فرحه وثقتي به لاحدود لها

تبدولي شابا مؤمنا
قد اطلب ان تصلي لي ولن تخذلني في هذا

صباحك ورد


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*يسوع فرحي  ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2011)

فرحانة


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2011)

> احساسنا متشارك


*هذا يسعدني ويشرفني *


> فرحه وثقتي به لاحدود لها


*يقول الكتاب المقدس :*
اِفْرَحُوا فِي الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَأَقُولُ أَيْضًا: افْرَحُوا.

*وأيضاً :*
أَخِيرًا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ افْرَحُوا. اِكْمَلُوا. تَعَزَّوْا. اِهْتَمُّوا اهْتِمَامًا وَاحِدًا. عِيشُوا بِالسَّلاَمِ، وَإِلهُ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَالسَّلاَمِ سَيَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ.

*وأيضاً :*
بَلْ كَمَا اشْتَرَكْتُمْ فِي آلاَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، افْرَحُوا لِكَيْ تَفْرَحُوا فِي اسْتِعْلاَنِ مَجْدِهِ أَيْضًا مُبْتَهِجِينَ.



> تبدولي شابا مؤمنا


*كل من ذاق حلاوة المسيح لا يمكن إلا أن يكون كلي الإيمان ، لأنه ذاق حلاوة الرب والتمس نور وجهه ، إحساساً فعلياً واختباراً حقيقياً .*
*ربما لست على المستوى الروحي المطلوب ، ولكني أحبه جداً .*


> قد اطلب ان تصلي لي ولن تخذلني في هذا


*الرب يبارك حياتك وينور دربك ويكون معك ويسكن قلبك*
*وسأصلي من أجلك في كل ما تطلبيه .*



> صباحك ورد


*صباحك سكر*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 مارس 2011)

wijdan قال:


> حابه اصبح على الصديقه الطيبه Nancy
> واتشكرها على كل شي
> صباحك ورد



*صباحك ورد احمر وابيض وروز وكل الالوان ياقمر 
ميرسى حبيبتى لا يوجد شكر ابدا بين الاخوات 
انا شخصيا احب الورد جدا واهديلك البوكيه ده :Flower:
*


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2011)

مكتئب* زعلان * يائس


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> مكتئب* زعلان * يائس



*يلهووووووى كل ده لوحدك
روق روق يا ميكووو وارمى من ورا ضهرك 
ربنا معاك هو اللى هيفرح قلبك :94:*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> مكتئب* زعلان * يائس



*سلامتك من الزعل 
خلي يسوع فرحك مش هتزعل ابدا  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *طيب ياروكا لو هتسمعى كلامهم وتروحى لدكتور نفسوانى*
> *انا اولى من الغريب*
> *خدمه اجتماعيه برضه والعياده متوهش*
> *ههههههههه*


* تؤتؤ مس هسمع كلامهم بس ها:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*الحمد الله*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

زي الزفت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

وحيد وزهقان​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

ارفع راسك انت مسيحى


----------



## Basilius (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلامتك من الزعل
> خلي يسوع فرحك مش هتزعل ابدا  ​*


الله يسلم عمرك يا روز
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> زي الزفت


*ليه بس حصل ايه؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

حوه كميله هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وحيد وزهقان​


*وحيد واحنا مووووووووووووجودين نوووووووووووووووو:bomb:*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*ليه لابسة يا أمي أسود ... هاتي توب الهنا
ما تقوليش إني ميت ... أنا عايش في السما

ساكن ويا المسيح ... فرحانة بيه عنيا
صوته يا أمه مريح ... و حنانه فاض عليا

ليه لابسة يا أمي أسود ... هاتي توب الهنا
ما تقوليش إني ميت ... أنا عايش في السما

حضنه يا أمة حنين ... و جماله مالوش مثيل
ولا فيه ضياع يقرب ... و لا يجرح أي ليل

ليه لابسة يا أمي أسود ... هاتي توب الهنا
ما تقوليش إني ميت ... أنا عايش في السما

علمتيني أحبه ... و يعيش قلبي بحبه
و أتمنى تكوني جنبي ... و تدوقي يا أمي قربه
​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لية لابسه يا امى اسود ... هاتى توب الهنا​*
> *ما تقويش انى ميت ... انا عايش فى السما*​
> *ساكن ويا المسيح ... فرحانه بيه عنيا*
> *صوته يا أمه مريح ... و حنانه فاض عليا*​
> ...


 

الله عليكي يا حبي


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله عليكي يا حبي


*
ااااااااه يا روزي على هالترنيمة 
بتبكي الحجر ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ااااااااه يا روزي على هالترنيمة *
> 
> *بتبكي الحجر *​


 

معاكي حق

واحنا عندنا استعداد هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب
كله تمام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال.
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*حلو بس في شوية قلق*​


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2011)

*مبسوط كتير كتير ...*
*بس عندي أحساس بالبطئ غريب في ال بيدور حوليا*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*مستقيل و بدمع العين أمضي ....​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*مرتاحة شوية 
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مبسوط كتير كتير ...*
> *بس عندي أحساس بالبطئ غريب في ال بيدور حوليا*​


*يارب دايما مبسووووووووووط*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مستقيل و بدمع العين أمضي ....​*


*ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_*عادى*_
_*.....*_​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

تعبان جدا جدا جداااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدا جدا جداااا


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 مارس 2011)

بحببببببببببببببببك يا يسوووووووووووع ....... ما بدي غيرك ..ضل معي أنا محتاجتك كتير يا رب


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_وانا كماااان_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اخر سبعتاشر حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اخر سبعتاشر حاجه


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا عياد:smi411:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدا جدا جداااا


 

*الف سلامه عليك ياحبي*​


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اخر سبعتاشر حاجه


 
*ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك*​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك ياحبي*​
> 
> *ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك*​​​



ميرسي مايكل


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*انت عارف احساسى يارب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

حاسس اني بضحك علي نفسي 
بهزر واضحك من ورا قلبي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

مبسوووووووووطه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*متضايقة عشان صديقي*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حاسس اني بضحك علي نفسي
> بهزر واضحك من ورا قلبي​



دة انت شقي كدة :new6:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 مارس 2011)

*اشكر الله*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حاسس اني بضحك علي نفسي​
> 
> بهزر واضحك من ورا قلبي​


* حتى الوصول للمرحلة دى فهو كويس جداا*
*اقنع نفسك بالفرحة هتلاقى نفسك فعلا بقيت مبسوط*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

تماااااااااااااام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تماااااااااااااام



*لييييييييييييييه بس زعلتينا ده*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لييييييييييييييه بس زعلتينا ده*




هههههههه

طب خلاص سحبتهاا يا حبي

نخليها

تمام 2 هههههههههههههه:new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> طب خلاص سحبتهاا يا حبي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده تمام 2
الاولانيه بتزعل


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*احسسسسسسسن كتير اوى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه كده تمام 2
> الاولانيه بتزعل




ههههههههههههه اي خناقه

عدي الجمايل بقي ههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*حلووووووووووو*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

حاسس اني مش شايف 
الفوتو شوب هيعميني :heat:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه الف سلامه يا عياد

طب مش تتعمي دلوقتي يابني احسن هحتاجك في تصميمات للمواضيع ههههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

*بحتفل ان النت مفصلش انهاردة  و اني لسة منعستش *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بحتفل ان النت مفصلش انهاردة  و اني لسة منعستش *



*مبرووك
لاقتني بفكر فيها
اه انت صاحي من بدري ولسه منعستش مع انك بتقول تصبحي ع خير من قبل 11
متاكد انك كنت بتكون نعسان*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مبرووك
> لاقتني بفكر فيها
> اه انت صاحي من بدري ولسه منعستش مع انك بتقول تصبحي ع خير من قبل 11
> متاكد انك كنت بتكون نعسان*



اة وحياة المايك :99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اة وحياة المايك :99:



*لا كده انت متاكد
طيب ربنا معاك وتنعس بقى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايماً*


----------



## just member (5 مارس 2011)

لسة صاحي...


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفه اوصف احساسى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*مش مبسوط بس اشكر ربنا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

*حاسه اني بقت مجنونه على مفتريه على غلبانه اووووووووووي *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

*حاسس ان حاجات كتير اوي لازم تتغير
وقفه مع النفس
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك وتغير الحاجات دي للاحسن
*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

حوه كميله ههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*الحياه لونها بمبى​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااحة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*تعبان ع الاخر
شكلي هعملها قريب​*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*عايزه ايديك يارب تتمد​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2011)

*حاسة ان ضغطى عالى
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

هموت من الخنقة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*عادي زي كل يوم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هموت من الخنقة



*ربنا يريحك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

حاسه بوجع كبيير اوي ناحية كل حاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*الف سلامه عليكي
lo siento_mucho
ارمي حمولك ع ربنا وهو هيساعدك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي
> lo siento_mucho
> ارمي حمولك ع ربنا وهو هيساعدك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



*الله يسلمك اخي
الحمدلله ع كل شيئ
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 مارس 2011)

حالة برود فظيعة ولا مبالاة .


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*معصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصبة جداااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسه بوجع كبيير اوي ناحية كل حاجه




ليه حبيبتي بس

ربنا يعينك ويكون معاكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*جوه قلبى ضيق لكن أشكرك يا إلهى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2011)

*احساس بالرضا
كل الشكرليك يا رب​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جوه قلبى ضيق لكن أشكرك يا إلهى*




ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

اووووووووووووووف​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

مخنوقة اوي
انا موجوعة
):​


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

*ملل و خنئة و قرف*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ملل و خنئة و قرف*





ربنا يفكها عليك وعلينا يا باشا
بس انت قول يارب​


----------



## legendary man (6 مارس 2011)

انا اللى استاهل !


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*زى انبارح بظبط*_
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2011)

حاسس بخنقه وضيقه حاسس ان انا بتهد 
" دي مش اغنيه دا احساسي "​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*تعبانة و مخنوقة من كل شيء في الحياة دون استثناء
يا رب ساعدني ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى..أشكرك يارب*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

تعباااانه ومرهقه اوي عايزه انام خمس سنين


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

الف سلامه عليكي يا حبي


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*الحمدلله يا رب بشكرك جداا *_​


----------



## azazi (6 مارس 2011)

كل شي تمام


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Critic (6 مارس 2011)

> ربنا يفكها عليك وعلينا يا باشا
> بس انت قول يارب


*صلواتك يا مقدسة*


----------



## totty (6 مارس 2011)

*نفس انااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## minao815 (6 مارس 2011)

حب الله كي يحبك و زور كنيسته كي يزور بيتك


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ارهاااااااق من قلة النوم


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

شعور جميل أن تموت من الداخل قهرآ وحزنآ...ولكنك تضحك وتقول انك {بخير} !! ويأتيك احدهم...ويهمس في اذنك ويقول: أعلم أنك لست كذلك
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

احساس بالخوف علي اللي بحبهم ويهموني


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

احساس بالغربة بين الناس


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

*فى قمـــــــــــــــــــــــة الفـــــــــــــــــــــــــرح ........ بحبك يا يســــــــــــــــوع خااااااااااااااااالص*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

سألت الحزن .... ما الذى تريده منى ... دعنى وشأنى فأجابنى بكل حكمه .... اعشق مرافقه العظمااااء ^_^
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*اشتقت لنفسي اللي كانت دائما فرحانة و مبسوطة و بتضحك
​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

حوه كميله خاااالص هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*حاسس بالأمل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*يا رب انا تعبت 
كمل انت ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

لا مبالاه من كل شئ حواليا


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*ملل وخنقه​*


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

فيا ألم رهيب
اعدتة من فترة كبيرة لكنة بيذيد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا ألم رهيب
> اعدتة من فترة كبيرة لكنة بيذيد


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*محتااره اوووووي*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

تعبانة اوي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي​


*سلامتك يا جميل:smil13:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 مارس 2011)

زعلان من نفسي اوي


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*​


الله بيسلم قلبك يا روكا


marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي​


ربنا يقويكي ويخفف عنك اي تعب يا مورا


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا ألم رهيب
> اعدتة من فترة كبيرة لكنة بيذيد




ليش بس يا جوجو

اكيد عشان مش رخمت عليك انهارده هههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*تعباااااااااانة اووووووووووووي ومش قادرة اخد نفسي
*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

احساس عادي لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2011)

فخور بيكم يا ولاد المسيح بجد


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااانة اووووووووووووي ومش قادرة اخد نفسي
> *​



سلامتك يا قمر
ربنا يشفيكي ويكون معاكي
​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*عادى جداا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

راضية عن نفسي جدا جدا


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااانة اووووووووووووي ومش قادرة اخد نفسي
> *​



*      الف سلامه عليكى ياروكا
وربنا معاكى ويقويكى ياعسوله    ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*حاسه براحه​*


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2011)

_*ماذا ستفعل حينما يكون الشخص الوحيد القادر على مسح دموعك ، هو من جعلك تبكي ؟
*__*نفسي الاقى اجابة السؤال دة *_​


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

فخور باني قبطي


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

مبسووطه جدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 مارس 2011)

*حلووووووووووو اوووووووى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووطه جدا





HappyButterfly قال:


> *حلووووووووووو اوووووووى
> *​


*والنبى فرحتونى انتوا الجوز ههههههههههه
انا كومان تومام انهارده :smil12:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*كويسه الحمدلله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*فرحان الحمد لله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

اتخنقت فجأة ​


----------



## حمورابي (7 مارس 2011)

*لا نَخْشـَى لانَـهَاب الرب عَلَيْنا يَســـود
نهزم كل الصعاب معنــــــــــــــا رَبٌ الجنود ​*


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

ولا شيئ


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2011)

قمة المللللللللللللللللللللل والزهق​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2011)

*يا رب اعنى وارشدنى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## jajjoo (8 مارس 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

اشكرك على كل حال يارب ​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله احسن من امبارح​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *الحمدلله احسن من امبارح​*


_
تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان_​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2011)

*باذن ربنا الجاى احسن من اللى فات 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *باذن ربنا الجاى احسن من اللى فات
> *​



يا رب يا جو​


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2011)

*عااااااااااااااادي​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> _
> تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان_​



*الف سلامه عليك
وربنا يشفيك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مارس 2011)

مخنوقه قوي


----------



## كوك (8 مارس 2011)

_*عادى زى كل يوم *_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

*مخنوق وزهقان قوي​*


----------



## just member (8 مارس 2011)

متعب
لكن كل ما يبعمل يعمل للخير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة جدا*ااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## sony_33 (8 مارس 2011)

قرفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

مخنوقة اوي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال.*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## rivo_vovo (9 مارس 2011)

:36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5:

*زهقاااااااااااااااانه*


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

_*عايش لوحدى*_​


----------



## rana1981 (9 مارس 2011)

*مالي حاسة بشي​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*راااااحة بال
*​


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اموت 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *نفسى اموت *​


 

بعد الشر يا جوجو


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

واثق فيك يا رب


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر ربنا



على كل شيء


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

*مش راضية عن نفسى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

فرحااااااااااااااااان 
النت رجع 
يا رب ما يفصل تاني​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> فرحااااااااااااااااان
> النت رجع
> يا رب ما يفصل تاني​




ههههههههههه يا خساره :beee:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا خساره :beee:



كوبه :smil8:​


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

_*مش عارف يا ربى *_

_*انا احساسى انت عارف ياربى *_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

*تعبان​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان​*



سلامتك يا حج​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> سلامتك يا حج​




*الله يسلمك يا عياد

ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (9 مارس 2011)

الغربه وحشه اووووووووووووووووووي
محتجالك ياالهي انت الاب والاخ والصديق


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2011)

*مريضة أنا ​*


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2011)

سلامتها أُمُ حسن 

بيا ولا بيك ريت الوجع يا أم حسن بي ولا بيك


----------



## just member (9 مارس 2011)

موجوع بجد


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> موجوع بجد




الف سلامه عليك يا جوجو


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2011)

مجروح


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2011)

*:110105~127:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

*استغرااااااااب
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## كوك (10 مارس 2011)

_*عادى*_


_*زى انبارح*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

بردااااانه اوي هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

*مرهق جدا​*


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*قرف*
*مافيش امل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

قلقان جدا علي زاما 
ربا معاه​


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*ماله زاما ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

*متدايقة و تعبانة و مصدومة من بعض الناس ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2011)

*حزينة من اجلك 
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *ماله زاما ؟*




*طلب صلاةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةلاجل زااااااااااااااااااما*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2011)

ادخل هنا وانت تعرف يا ميكى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169530


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

*يارب إقبل صلاتى..*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> ادخل هنا وانت تعرف يا ميكى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169530




*دخلت وحزنت جدا
والواحد مش ناقص اصلا
ربنا يشفيه ويرجعه لينا بالسلامه​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 مارس 2011)

مش فارقه كتير


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 مارس 2011)

....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

*كل حاجة  حلوة بتروح*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 مارس 2011)

إلهي أنت أعلم بما يجول في نفسي .. ارحمني و خذني لك ..هذه راحتي.. أن أكون بقربك


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

قلقااانه كتير علي اصحاب كتير ليا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اجرح مرة ومداويش *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

عاااااااااااااادي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*مضايق *
*شايف حد بحبه تعبان بس مش هكلمه*
*علشان هو عاوز كدا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*بفطس على بموت كدة يعنى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بفطس على بموت كدة يعنى ​*


:new6::new6: منورة يا ميته هانم:new6::new6:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6: منورة يا ميته هانم:new6::new6:​



*بنورك يخويا عقبالك :smil13:
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*مبقتش فرقه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

مبسوووووووووووطه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

مش خايف للموت


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش خايف للموت




ههههههههههه يا جامد يا جامد30::t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2011)

*قلق من كل حاجه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

مش كويسه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا:2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله اطمنت شوية


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2011)

*إحساس بالإرهاق...و نشكر ربنا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*تعبان جدااا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان جدااا​*



*
الحال من بعضه :smil13:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان جدااا​*



*سلامتك يا ميكي:94:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 مارس 2011)

*احسن  نفسيا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*بودع خلاص*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 مارس 2011)

Meday2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa moooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *بودع خلاص*​


*بسم الصليب عليك مالك يا جون:w00t:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> Meday2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa moooooooooooooooooooooooooot


*مالك بس يا قمر*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 مارس 2011)

مخنوقة شوية يا روكا صليلى كتييييييييييييييييييييير

ميرسى جدا على سؤالك عليا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> مخنوقة شوية يا روكا صليلى كتييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> ميرسى جدا على سؤالك عليا


*مخنوقة من ايه بس يا قمر*
*ربنا يرفع عنك*​


----------



## tena.barbie (11 مارس 2011)

أميييييييييييييييين 

ميرسى جدا جدا على اهتمامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> أميييييييييييييييين
> 
> ميرسى جدا جدا على اهتمامك


*امين يارب*
*طمنيني عليكي ديما:love45:*​


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2011)

*تعبان وفرحان 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *تعبان وفرحان
> *​


*سلامتك يا جوجو*
*وربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان:yahoo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليك مالك يا جون:w00t:*​


_* بفكر اعمل رحلة انتقاليه قريبا :new6:*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــييييييييييييييتة خلص


----------



## twety (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخليك ليا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*زهقااااااااااانة *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> الحال من بعضه :smil13:​*



*منا اللي عديتك​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا ميكي:94:*​



*الله يسلمك يا رووكا

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

متعب جدا من امبارح كان يوم صعيب شوي بالنسبالي


----------



## sparrow (12 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> متعب جدا من امبارح كان يوم صعيب شوي بالنسبالي



سلامتك ياجوجو


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 مارس 2011)

تعبانة كتييييييييير .... يـا رب


----------



## bilseka (12 مارس 2011)

محتاجللك يا يسوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا كويسة
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> سلامتك ياجوجو


الله بيسلمك يا طيبة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*متلخبط جدا​*


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

*حاسس ان انا مخنوق ومش عارف اخروج *

*من الظلام *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*مخنوقة قوى من جوة بس بحاول استعيد توازنى من تانى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2011)

جوايا خوف وحزين والم مالهم حدود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*مصدعة
*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 مارس 2011)

*عادى معنديش احساس*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

مهمومة ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*بدور على صوتى اللى مش عايز يرجعلى تانى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

_*مضايق*_​


----------



## raffy (12 مارس 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووقة
حاسة بتجمد فى الشعور 
كل حاجة مش همانى


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2011)

*بتألم بجد 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 مارس 2011)

*تعب وقلق ​*


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

_*مخنوق*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 مارس 2011)

بطني بتوجعني اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


*الف سلااااااااااامة يامرمورتى

مش عارفة احدد احساسى 
*​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*سلامتك يا مرمووووووووورة

ركزى وانتى تحددى يا بنوته
هههههههههه

مبسوطه 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *سلامتك يا مرمووووووووورة
> 
> ركزى وانتى تحددى يا بنوته
> هههههههههه
> ...


*اضحكى اضحكى هفجرك انتى:bomb::bomb:*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*اومال لو قولت مبسوطه فيكى
كنتى عملتى ايه

وبعدين يعنى بلاش اسجل احساسى
عجيبه هههههههههه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *اومال لو قولت مبسوطه فيكى
> كنتى عملتى ايه
> 
> وبعدين يعنى بلاش اسجل احساسى
> ...


*هههههههههههه
يارب دايما مبسوطة ياحبى :yaka:*


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2011)

_*تماااااااااااااااام*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

مهمومة موووووووووووووووووووووت...... يا رب ساعدني


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2011)

_*ساعده يارب *_

_*شكله محتجالك اوى *_


_*.........*_


_*عادى زى انبارح *_
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

*يارب خدنى لو كنت سبب تعب حد 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *يارب خدنى لو كنت سبب تعب حد
> *​



*لا خليك يا جورج مين رح يتعبنا لو رحت انت :t30:
بمزح على فكرة و بعيد الشر عليك وما تقول هييييييك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

مش عااااااارفه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عااااااارفه




*وانا زيك بالظبط :t19:​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (13 مارس 2011)

فرحان اني وجدت ريد روز بعد ما اعتقدت انها غادرت المنتدى .
تحياتي ليك يا روزيتا ، انت طلعتي عيني عبال ما لقيتك .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*مطمن شويه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مطمن شويه​*




*احم احم :t17:​*


----------



## treaz (13 مارس 2011)

عاجزة عن التفكير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *احم احم :t17:​*



*النق ابتدي :ranting:​*


treaz قال:


> عاجزة عن التفكير



*ربنا معاكي يا تريزا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *النق ابتدي :ranting:​*
> 
> 
> *ا​*




*وهو انا اقدر يا كوكو برضو :a82:​*


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2011)

*قلقان عليها اوى 
*​


----------



## zezza (13 مارس 2011)

توتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 مارس 2011)

متضايقة
):​


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2011)

متعب جدااا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

محتااااااااااااااااااااااارة


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2011)

فاقده الاحساس بكل شئ حواليا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

البلاوي فوق راسي متل السيول
شو اعملللللل


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2011)

*جوايا إحساس بالملل ..!!*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مارس 2011)

قلقاااااان​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (13 مارس 2011)

وانا كمان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*مرهققققققققققة*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*:smil13::smil13::smil13:

​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*تعبانة شوية
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2011)

_*عيـــــان*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

*مش مرتاحة خالص 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*need you,My LORD *


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*مصدعة شوية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*تعبان قوووي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان قوووي​*





:t9::t9:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان قوووي​*



سلامتك يا ميكو
انشالله القطه السوده الوحسه اللي تحت السلم عندك
بس اوعي تودع دلوقت
لحد ما تنفذ اللي اتقفنا عليه 
ههههههههههه
لازم الواحد يخاف علي مصلحته برده
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t9::t9:​



*كله منك يختي​*


Gospel Life قال:


> سلامتك يا ميكو
> انشالله القطه السوده الوحسه اللي تحت السلم عندك
> بس اوعي تودع دلوقت
> لحد ما تنفذ اللي اتقفنا عليه
> ...



*الله يسلمك يا نيفو
حاضر هنفذ اتفقنا وابقي اودع بعدها
بتاعه مصلحتك طول عمرك يابت
هو ايه اللي اتفقنا عليه بقي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كله منك يختي​*
> 
> 
> *​*




*هوو انا جيت جااااااااااااااانبك :2:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا نيفو
> حاضر هنفذ اتفقنا وابقي اودع بعدها
> بتاعه مصلحتك طول عمرك يابت
> هو ايه اللي اتفقنا عليه بقي​*



هههههههههههه طبعا لازم ادور علي مصلحتي
 وخصوصا في اتفقنا دا
وانشالله اعدم شوشو قول امين
مو فاكر بس اهو كان فيه وخلاص
والنبي لما تفتكر ابقي فكرني
انت عارف الزهايمر بقي بيعمل ايش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هوو انا جيت جااااااااااااااانبك :2:​*





Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه طبعا لازم ادور علي مصلحتي
> وخصوصا في اتفقنا دا
> وانشالله اعدم شوشو قول امين
> مو فاكر بس اهو كان فيه وخلاص
> ...




*اتهدوا انتوا الاتنين

مش فايقلكم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدوا انتوا الاتنين
> 
> مش فايقلكم​*




تؤ تؤ  تؤ 
بس انا فايق بقي
 :t31::t31::t31:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اناااااااااااااااااااااام
*​


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2011)

*عاادى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*جوايا فرح لان حبيبى يسوع بيحبنى وانا ما استاهل ابداً
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2011)

*تعبانة 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبانة *​


*سلامتك يا حبيبتى *
*مالك بس؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 مارس 2011)

*شعور بالملل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

مبسووووووووووووط ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2011)

عندي صداع هيموتني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

*مش عااااااااااارفه
دنيا غرييييبه وناسها اغرب*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*ارهاق شديد​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مش عااااااااااارفه*
> *دنيا غرييييبه وناسها اغرب*


*دى حقيقة *
*بس ربنا موجود*​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2011)

انتظار...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*متعصبة انا​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 مارس 2011)

حزززين


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

_نشكر ربنا 
_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مارس 2011)

*زعلان من  اللى بيحصل *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*اتخنقت فجأة​*


----------



## sony_33 (15 مارس 2011)

*عادى معنديش اى احساس*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

كرهت الدنيا ونفسي واتوجعت منها اووي
يارب لو مش بيرضيك عذاب ولادك خدني لعندكككككككككككككك
يارب خدني لعندكككككككككككككككككككككككككك
خدنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2011)

:a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2011)

*i feel that i miss u 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *i feel that i miss u
> *​



*متكسفنيش بقى :love34:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *متكسفنيش بقى :love34:*​


*مضطرة طيب هههههههههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*مش قادرة اوصف احساسى​*


----------



## totty (16 مارس 2011)

*خايفة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2011)

*جوايا فرح كبييييييييير
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

*اعصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*No new​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 مارس 2011)

*خوووووووف و قلق​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2011)

مضايق جدا من نفسي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2011)

مللللللللللل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

*متلخبط جدا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2011)

يا يسووووووووووووووووووووع كون معي
أنا بكارثة
ما حدا غيرك بينقذني


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2011)

يسوع معاكى حبيبتى شذا هو اللى هيحميكى و يدبر حياتك​


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2011)

فى راجل اتقتل فى شارعنا و عمالين يمسحوا الدم دلوقتى 

شارعنا هيبقى فيه عفريت :w00t:​


----------



## ponponayah (16 مارس 2011)

نفسى أغمض عيني وأعرف أنام من غير قلق وخوف​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 مارس 2011)

مش عارف مبسوط ولا متعصب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف مبسوط ولا متعصب



*شويه وهتعرف هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفة مالى ؟!​*


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2011)

مش مرتاح بالحقيقة


----------



## twety (16 مارس 2011)

*متضايقه شويه*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووووق​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووق​




:t9::t9:​


----------



## oesi no (16 مارس 2011)

*ملل !!
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t9::t9:​


_* ايه جديدة *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2011)

*ت**وتر...*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*Bad Mood*
​


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2011)

*مى توووو*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

جعان جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ايه جديدة *_​




*لا متأخرة شوية بس :smil13:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*كليتى قامت عليا (​*


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2011)

*امسحى دموعك يا امال*


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2011)

*سلامتك يا سندرلتى
اكيد من الزعل
اشربى مياه كتييييير
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه امال اتجوزت ياتويتى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كليتى قامت عليا (​*


*يا سااااااااااااااتر عرفاها رخمة 
الف سلامة يا حبى 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *سلامتك يا سندرلتى
> اكيد من الزعل
> اشربى مياه كتييييير
> *




*الله يسلمك ياحبى
اعمل ابقى حظى الحلو :fun_lol:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا سااااااااااااااتر عرفاها رخمة
> الف سلامة يا حبى
> *





*الله يسلمك ياحبيبتى
اهاا رخمة قوووى :fun_oops:​*


----------



## twety (17 مارس 2011)

*ده وقتها مش يبقى كليتك بس
وجمبك وقولونك
ومرارتك وراسك
وووووووو كتير بى هههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *ده وقتها مش يبقى كليتك بس
> وجمبك وقولونك
> ومرارتك وراسك
> وووووووو كتير بى هههههههه
> *




*ههههههههههه
اوعى تفكريهم بقا
خليهم نايميييييييييين 30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2011)

*يا رب اعنى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

_ كلـ __تمام __ـه  _​


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

_نشــكر ربنا 
_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

*مش مرتاح*​


----------



## totty (17 مارس 2011)

*قلقان وخايف*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2011)

*مضااااااايقة :smil13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اعرف بشو حاسة :t9:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

_ميه ميه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مضااااااايقة :smil13:*​


 ​ _ربنا يفرح قلبك
 ويبعد عنك اى ضيق 
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2011)

totty قال:


> *قلقان وخايف*​


 ​ _ربنا معاكى يا توتى 
_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مارس 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 مارس 2011)

رحمتك يااااااااااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## just member (17 مارس 2011)

حزين عن جدا اشد الحزن...


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2011)

:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ماشية​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق





*اية كمية الواو دى يابنى بس :thnk0001:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> حزين عن جدا اشد الحزن...




:warning:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

تعب وحزن كبير جوايا


----------



## rivo_vovo (17 مارس 2011)

:81ls::81ls::81ls:

*مبسوطى انااا*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

*مخنوق جدااااااا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2011)

*مش كده يعنى*

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مخنوق جدااااااا*​



:gun::gun:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

*حزززززززززززززن كبير مالي قلبي*


----------



## treaz (18 مارس 2011)

تعباااااااااااااانة ومصدعة


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مارس 2011)

*احساس غريب
بس الحمدلله​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*قلبى مليــــــــــــــان بالتعزيــــــــــــــات 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 مارس 2011)

:big62::big62::big62::big62::big62::big62::big62::big62::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*جايبة اخرى *
*بس نشكر ربنا*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

حزينه قوووووووووي ومخنوقه


----------



## خواطر (18 مارس 2011)

متفاااائلة

‏


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حزينه قوووووووووي ومخنوقه



الرب يكون معك
و يريح قلبك


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مارس 2011)

*وحدة وسط الناس*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> الرب يكون معك
> و يريح قلبك



ربنا يخليكي يا سكره

ويفرحك دايما ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *وحدة وسط الناس*​


*ازاى يعنى *
*واقفة فى دور عالى وسط الميدان:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مارس 2011)

كله للخير


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2011)

*طيب وبعدين معاك
اعمل فيك ايه ؟
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (18 مارس 2011)

*أعني يا رب 

فلا احد لي سواك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

* نشكر ربنا *


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2011)

*مشتااااااااااااقة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مارس 2011)

*مرتااااحة شوية 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*حاسة بأن روحي بتتسحب مني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مارس 2011)

مضايق كالعادة


----------



## totty (19 مارس 2011)

*قلقان بس أملى فى ربنا كبيييير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*كسسسسسسسسل فظيع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى..نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

مو مرتاح بالحقيقة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااانة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

> مو مرتاح بالحقيقة


*ربنا معاك يا جوجو*
*



تعبااااااااااااانة


أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يقويكى ويكون معاكى يا بنت العدرا​​​​*​

​​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*شوية كوكتيل كده فلللللللللل*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*حلو الكوكتيل دا*
*هاتى شويه يا رركاااااا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *
> ربنا يقويكى ويكون معاكى يا بنت العدرا​*
> 
> ​


*ربنا يخليك يا جونا
ومعاك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

*جوايا فرح كبير علشان يسوع بيحبنى وأنا مستهلش محبته *


----------



## totty (20 مارس 2011)

*عدي يا يوم بقه*​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*زهقان *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *حلو الكوكتيل دا*
> *هاتى شويه يا رركاااااا*​


*نووووووووو بلاش ياعم خليني انا في كوكتيليleasantr*​


----------



## خواطر (20 مارس 2011)

مبسووووطة جداً . . . . . .

يا رب على طووووووول


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نووووووووو بلاش ياعم خليني انا في كوكتيليleasantr*​


* لا  عاوز شويه وياريت فى كوبيه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * لا  عاوز شويه وياريت فى كوبيه*​


*نو مش هديك:t32:*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

*معصبّـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *معصبّـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*


*ليه بس يا بنتي:t9:*​


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2011)

*
بحاول أبان هادية :11azy:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

*يا رب فلتكن مشيئتك وارادتك فى حياتنا ​*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*رجاء فى الله
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2011)

مضايقه جدا

بس واثقه في قوة عمل ربنا
لتكن ارادتك يارب في حياتنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2011)

*واثقة فيك يارب ومستنية عمل يديك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

:090104~384:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*قلقانة جدا ومتضايقة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*ناس كتير بتقع من نظرى ودا بيوجعنى *​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2011)

و بكلمةٍ ترفعني...


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

تعبانه اوي بس بقاوح مع التعب هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2011)

_سلامتك ياللى فوق ههههههههههه 
بحاول اكون كويس 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

الله يسلمك يا كوكو


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

حاليا مافيش حاجه خالس 
بفكر فيها
قاعده اقزقز لب 
هههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (21 مارس 2011)

*خايفه اوى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

*تعبانه اوووى  يا رب ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعبانه اوووى  يا رب ​*



*ربنا معاكي ويشيل عنك التعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويشيل عنك التعب*



*امين يا رب 
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص*


----------



## treaz (22 مارس 2011)

اشكرك يارب على حبك ليا الى انا غير مستحقة لية


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

جوايا كدة فرح او سلام المهم احاسيس كلها بركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مارس 2011)

خايف من اللي جاي
ومحتاجلك يارب تطمن قلبي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 مارس 2011)

حبيبي يا يسوووووووووووووووووووع ..محتاجتلك كتييييييير
مضي الأمور على خير ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## Rosetta (22 مارس 2011)

*متدايقة من أعز الناس علي !
أو بالأحرى إللي كانوا أعز الناس لأنه لا مكان للكاذبين المنافقين في حياتي

واثقة إنك رح تعوضني بالأحسن يا رب  ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2011)

تعبت نفسيا من الاخبار اللي تحزن دي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مارس 2011)

تعبانة قوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2011)

*مستنية ميعاد الامتحان عشان انزل 
*​


----------



## totty (23 مارس 2011)

*محتاجه سلامك يملا حياتي*​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*عادى*_
_*.......*_​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

مبسوطه اوي عشان حاسه انك معايا يارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2011)

*مش مرتاح ولا مطمن​*


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2011)

مبسوطة كتير


----------



## خواطر (23 مارس 2011)

خاااايفه ما اختبار بكرا


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

*تفااااااااااؤل *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2011)

*راحـة *​


----------



## sony_33 (23 مارس 2011)

*تفاؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة برجوع ماما كاندى بالسلامة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 مارس 2011)

الملل


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

* إحساس غريب..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2011)

*احساس بالراحه اتمنى يدوم ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (24 مارس 2011)

حسه بلغربه والوحده


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله علي كل الاحوال


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2011)

*انا مبسوط بقي ليا اصدقاء كتير في المنتدي*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله مبسوطه كتير​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

*مبسوووووطة ومرتاحة بعد مدة كبيرة
نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (24 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هنفضل نبدل كدة
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى
*​


----------



## totty (24 مارس 2011)

*مخنوقه*​


----------



## azazi (24 مارس 2011)

:t31::t31:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2011)

*مع الاسف مريضة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*زهقان جدا​*


----------



## totty (25 مارس 2011)

*امممممم

مش عارف*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 مارس 2011)

*يأس و إكتئاب من كل اشي في الحياة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2011)

*عايزة انام
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

*مصدعة و زورى وجعنى​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2011)

*ملل من الروتين ده​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مصدعة و زورى وجعنى​*



*الف سلامه عليكى
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى
> ربنا معاكى ويقويكى​*




*الله يسلمك ياقمرة
ربنا يخليكى​*


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2011)

*غلبت ادور على الراحة فى دنيا قاسية وجراحه 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2011)

مضايقه قوي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2011)

*قلقانة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 مارس 2011)

*قلقانة عليك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*تعبت قووي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2011)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مارس 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


*يا رب دايما حبيبى*​


----------



## god love 2011 (26 مارس 2011)

*حاله ملل فوق الوصف​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

*فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب ​*


----------



## كوك (26 مارس 2011)

_*زى كل يوم مفيش جديد*_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2011)

*مخنوق جدا​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 مارس 2011)

:act23:​


----------



## أمال حنا (26 مارس 2011)

يارب انت يلي عالم بحالي


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 مارس 2011)

*ملل وخنقة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

حزززززززززززين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

*إرهااااااااااااااااااق شدييييييييييييييييد*


----------



## oesi no (26 مارس 2011)

*تتوالى الصدمات 
الى متى سيستمر تحملى 
لست ادرى 
ولكنى ادرك شيئا واحدا فقط 
انى اتحمل من اجلك انت فقط
وحينما ستنفذ قدرتى على التحمل
اعلم انه من اجلك ايضا 
عشت حتى الرمق الاخير 
اتحمل منك ما لا يستطيع احد تحمله 
ولكنها الحياة 
+ بجد تعبت + 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2011)

مخنوقه قوووووووووووووي
ونفسي ابكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووط بس عندى ارهاق شديد*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

روحي بتطلع فوق حد عايز حاجة هههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

*إلهى يا يسوع بحبك قووووووووووووى :new8:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> روحي بتطلع فوق حد عايز حاجة هههه




اه انا عايزه يا روكا خديني معاكي
:99:


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مارس 2011)

خايف من اللي جاي بكرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2011)

مظلوووووووووووووم :11azy:


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2011)

*حالة ارتياح وفرح ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اه انا عايزه يا روكا خديني معاكي
> :99:


* نووووووووووووو ربنا مش بياخد الحلوين*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 مارس 2011)

مش عارفة :t7:​


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2011)

*أحساس غريب بيشدني للأنطلاق *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووط ونشكر ربنا على كل حال :ray::*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

*مسيحيـــــــــــــــــة :ura1:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * نووووووووووووو ربنا مش بياخد الحلوين*​



:36_19_2:

لا ربنا بياخد الحلوين وبيسيب الشريرين
وعشان مش يبقي ليكي حجه






















كدا بقيت تبع الشريرين
هياخدني بقي
:smil16:
:hlp::t3::010105~332:

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

احاسيس ملخبطه
فرح علي حزن علي ضيق علي قلق علي خوف
علي ................... 
مش فاكر ايه تاني بقي 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

*انا بنتهى*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

في ايه يا جون

حمد لله علي سلامتك يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

_*الله يسلميك يا روزى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

مصدعه جدا من اول اليوم


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2011)

منتظرة وعد الرب ​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2011)

*حاسه بتعب​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدعه جدا من اول اليوم



*الف سلامه عليكى
وربنا معاكى ويقويكى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

> مصدعه جدا من اول اليوم


​
ربنا  معاكى يا روزى  



> حاسه بتعب


ربنا يقويك يا سمسم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدعه جدا من اول اليوم





god love 2011 قال:


> *حاسه بتعب​*




*الف سلامه عليكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*حاسس اني لوحدي في الدنيا​*


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

احساس غريب جدااا عني...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> احساس غريب جدااا عني...



ربنا يبعد عنك الاحاسيس الغريبه 
منور يا جوجو مع انه واجب عليك :love45:​


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2011)

ربي يخليك يا عياد
شكرا الك ولدعوتك
وهايدا نورك انت يا حبيبي
لكني لم افهم اخر كلامك...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ربي يخليك يا عياد
> شكرا الك ولدعوتك
> وهايدا نورك انت يا حبيبي
> لكني لم افهم اخر كلامك...



ولا يهمك يا دكتور الترجمه في طريقها اليك


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

عاااااااااااادي لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

_*جنبى وجعنى اووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

الف سلامه عليك يا جووووووون

حاول ترتاح


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا جووووووون
> 
> حاول ترتاح


* قريب يا خالتى هنرتاح الراحة الكبيرة :94::94:*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * قريب يا خالتى هنرتاح الراحة الكبيرة :94::94:*​




هههههههههههه ياريت انا بتمني بجد

عشان كفاية بقي اللي بيحصل فينا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ياريت انا بتمني بجد​
> عشان كفاية بقي اللي بيحصل فينا ​


_* بعد الشر عليكى انتى لسا  صغيرة *_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* بعد الشر عليكى انتى لسا  صغيرة *_​




وبعد الشر عليك انت كمان يا باشا

ربنا يخليك​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

*مخنوق بغباء*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2011)

قلبي بيوجعني
):​


----------



## sony_33 (29 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قلبي بيوجعني
> ):​


سلامة قلبك:new5:​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> سلامة قلبك:new5:​





الله يسلمك
ميرسي ليك كتير سوني​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قلبي بيوجعني​
> 
> ):​


_* من ايه بس*_
_*يقطع الحب  وسنينه :new6::new6:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* من ايه بس*_
> _*يقطع الحب  وسنينه :new6::new6:*_​



لا يا عم
ده وجع بجد
مش جرح
​


----------



## totty (29 مارس 2011)

*قلقانه*​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2011)

*فى قلبى سلام وفرح 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

القولون مظبطني


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

*وحشتنى قوووووووووووووووووووووى يارب يسوع..!!
*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

*يا رب خييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

*خاايف*
​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *خاايف*
> ​


*
"بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ"​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

بشكرك يا يسوع
ما في أكرم منك


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2011)

هعمل عملية انتحارية .... هنزل الشاااااااااااااااااااااااااارع
ادعولى ارجع بخير 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> هعمل عملية انتحارية .... هنزل الشاااااااااااااااااااااااااارع
> ادعولى ارجع بخير
> ​


*ربنا يحافظ عليكى ياقمر
وانا هحصلك :yahoo:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

زهقان من روتنين الحياه عندي
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

> "بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ"


 
_*الخوف بقى لا حد يصطاد *_

_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

*إرهاق شدييييييد...*


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2011)

الي متي يارب


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_*تماااااااام*_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

تعبانه اكتر من الصبح


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

> تعبانه اكتر من الصبح




_*طيب ابعدى عنى علشان متقرصنيش *_

_*هههههههههه*_
​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

*مليت من الدنيا كلها​*


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2011)

اتوق لأحساس الرحمة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

عندي حموضه​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2011)

_*



تعبانه اكتر من الصبح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا معاكى يا نصة 




اتوق لأحساس الرحمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو*_​


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2011)

فيا حنين
لكن بالحقيقة انكسر لقسوة قلبك وعدم قبولك الي


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2011)

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبي جون


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2011)

_*انا بقى تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *_
_*من كل شى *_​


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2011)

لشو بس هيك يا جون
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك بنعمتة وبركتة في حياتك


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2011)

*جوايا أحساس بيموتنى ..
*​


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *جوايا أحساس بيموتنى ..
> *​



*مفيش احساس بيموت 
*​


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

*قلقان*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

ملل قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتل


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *قلقان*


*ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم*


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

احساس عادي لاجديد


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتني بكم*


*شكرا ليك يا حبيبي*


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

*خايفة و قلقانة و متوترة و مش مرتااااااااااااااحة  ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خايفة و قلقانة و متوترة و مش مرتااااااااااااااحة  ​*


الرب يطمن بالك
و يفرح قلبك أختي ,, و يبعد عنك التوتر و القلق


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> الرب يطمن بالك
> و يفرح قلبك أختي ,, و يبعد عنك التوتر و القلق



*أميــــــــــــن يا رب 
صلواتك حبيبتي ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أميــــــــــــن يا رب
> صلواتك حبيبتي ​*


الرب يحميكي و يهدي بالك و يبعد عنك الشرور و القلق
و يحفظك يااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *مفيش احساس بيموت
> *​




*ده فى أحاسيس تـــــــقتل
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2011)

*مبقتش هتفرق كلها الاحاسيس مؤديه الى الموت *​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مارس 2011)

خايفة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*قمة فى الحزن والخنقة ويمكن القمة دى اقل على اللى جوايا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 مارس 2011)

*لك مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااللللللللللللللللللللللللللللة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*اعنى يا رب ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

حاسس ان مشوار انهارده مش خير
يا رب التحاليل تطلع كويسه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حاسس ان مشوار انهارده مش خير
> يا رب التحاليل تطلع كويسه




*ربنا معاك ياعياد
وسلامتك الف سلامة
وانشالله خير ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*ضيق داخلى​*


----------



## totty (30 مارس 2011)

*الحمدلله*​


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*صح الحمدلله يااااارب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووط وجوايا تفاااااااااااااااااؤل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

خايف من اللي جاي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ضيق داخلى​*




*ربنا معاكي ويدبر امورك

ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

*حاسس اني تايه​*


----------



## just member (30 مارس 2011)

روح غريبة...​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا معاك ياعياد
> وسلامتك الف سلامة
> وانشالله خير ​*



ميرسي سندريلا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك وميرسي لاهتمامك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

احساس بالمرض
حاسس اني عمري 60


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مارس 2011)

*حلوة:08:*​


----------



## just member (30 مارس 2011)

يارب ديما يا مانا
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2011)

_مطحون والحمد لله_​


----------



## just member (30 مارس 2011)

ربنا يساعدك ويقويك يا صديقي الحبيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2011)

_ربنا يخليك يا جوجو _
_يارب تكون بخير _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

*عندى صداع جاااامد بس مبسووووووووووووووووووط ان ربنا بيحبنى وانا مستهلش محبته.*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 مارس 2011)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2011)

*احسن نشكر الرب *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 مارس 2011)

أنا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير مبسوطة
بشكرك يااااا رب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2011)

*مرتاحة جدا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مرتاحة جدا
> *​



يا رب دايما :flowers:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

_ارهاق _​


----------



## شميران (31 مارس 2011)

*كئيبة جداااااااااااا*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكون معاكي ياقمر


----------



## bilseka (31 مارس 2011)

بحبك يا رب​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

لسه تعباااااااااانه


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

انا تعبانه اووووووووووي


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

الف سلامه عليكي يا جوفاني


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

_*شميران* ربنا يفرح قلبك_
_سلامتك *روزى*ربنا معاكى _
_الف سلامه *جيوفانى* ربنا معاكى _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

_ايدى وجعتنى  _​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ​
> _الف سلامه *جيوفانى* ربنا معاكى _​


 ميرسي خالص كوكو
صليلي


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

الله يسلمك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي خالص كوكو
> صليلي


_صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

التعب مش راضي يسبني

زهقت بجد


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2011)

*منتهى الضيق والحزن مما حدث
لكن ماحدث قد حدث
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2011)

_ارهاق شديد_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

مبسوووووووووطة ...... بشكرك يا يسوووووووووع
بححححححببببببببببببببببببببككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك كتييييييييييييير يـــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب


----------



## Rosetta (31 مارس 2011)

*حزينة ​*


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## just member (31 مارس 2011)

متعب لكن نشكر ربنا​


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مارس 2011)

*زهقانة ومضايقة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> :190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


*مالك يا حبيبتى ؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

*جوايا هم ...بس هارميه عليك يا الهى يسوع*


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

*احسن كتيييير نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مارس 2011)

*مفيش فايدة فى العصبية 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

u raised me uuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2011)

اقتراب ساعتي​


----------



## Rosetta (31 مارس 2011)

*just hate you more than you can imagine ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووطه جداااااااا
كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *just hate you more than you can imagine ​*


روز ... يا بنتي وضعك مو عاجبني


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

*مبسوووووووط خااااااااااااااااااااالص 
هفرقع من الانبساط هههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (31 مارس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> روز ... يا بنتي وضعك مو عاجبني



​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

وحشتيني جدا ياماماربنا يخليكي ليا  نفسي اجي اشوفك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​


رووووووووووووووووزززززز لااااااااا تبكييييييييي
حبيبتي روقي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

لك ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتتتتتتتتتتتتت هففففففففف


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

عايزة اعيط  كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## azazi (1 أبريل 2011)

مستغرب


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اعيط كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


* طيب متعيطى ول امش معاكى مناديل :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * طيب متعيطى ول امش معاكى مناديل :smil15::smil15:*​





خلاص جيبت المناديل اهو​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلاص جيبت المناديل اهو​


_ كدا يبقى نعيط سوا_
_:new6::new6:_​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ كدا يبقى نعيط سوا_
> _:new6::new6:_​




لا يا عم الاتفاق عليا انا بس​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا عم الاتفاق عليا انا بس​


_* مش احنا بنقسم كل حاجة مع بعض *_
_*ليه الطمع فى العياط بقى ؟؟؟*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مش احنا بنقسم كل حاجة مع بعض *_
> _*ليه الطمع فى العياط بقى ؟؟؟*_​





فهمتني غلط
المشكلة في المناديل مش في العياط​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> فهمتني غلط
> 
> المشكلة في المناديل مش في العياط​


_ شغل بتوع اليكس هيطلع اهوه_
_ع العموم انا جايب بكيت  مناديل لسا مش اتفتح كنت ناوى احطه مع العفش _
_هو خسارة فيكى طبعا_
_بس يلا ليا مزاج اعيط اليومين دول :new6::new6:_​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ شغل بتوع اليكس هيطلع اهوه_
> _ع العموم انا جايب بكيت  مناديل لسا مش اتفتح كنت ناوى احطه مع العفش _
> _هو خسارة فيكى طبعا_
> _بس يلا ليا مزاج اعيط اليومين دول :new6::new6:_​





ههههههههه
يسامحك ربنا
ضحكتني​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههه
> يسامحك ربنا
> 
> ضحكتني​


_*ربنا يسامحنى علشان  ضحكتى *_
_*ممكن نقول  غلطة مطبعيه:new6::new6::new6:*_
_*ولن يسامح عليها الكيبورد :smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*حاسة بإرهاااااااااق
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يسامحنى علشان  ضحكتى *_
> _*ممكن نقول  غلطة مطبعيه:new6::new6::new6:*_
> _*ولن يسامح عليها الكيبورد :smil15::smil15:*_​





ههههههههههه
ماشي يا سيدي​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حاسة بإرهاااااااااق
> *​





ربنا يقويكي ويشيل عنك يا قمر​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2011)

مرتاحة


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حاسة بإرهاااااااااق*​


_* ربنا معاك يا ريس  ويقويك *_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ربنا معاك يا ريس  ويقويك *_


*تعيش يا حجوج
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

_صبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح الخير وطــــــــــــــني ... سوريـــــا الأســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

*تعبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

مبسووووووووطة ... شفت رفيقتي ع الفيس بوك ههههههه
صرلنا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان ما شفنا بعض
هي بدبي هههههههه
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

ضيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*حسيت بزلزال ناو وانا قاعد

ربنا يستر​*


----------



## zezza (1 أبريل 2011)

يا خراااااااااااااشى فى زلزال شديد 
النجف بيرقص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*انا الكرسي والتربيزه والجهاز كله كان بيرقص بيا

ربنا يستر وتعدي ع خير في مصر كلها​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

حد حس بزلزال ولا بيتهيالي


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حد حس بزلزال ولا بيتهيالي



*هههههههههههه فييين ؟؟؟​*


----------



## zezza (1 أبريل 2011)

لا بيتهيالك يا دوب العمارة كانت بتروح شمال و يمين 
يا رب مظاهرات و سلفيين و زلزال كمان ....كدة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*زلزال كبير لكن الحمد لله مش طول

والا كان هيحصل خسائر​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

*طيب نشكر ربنا حصل خييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه فييين ؟؟؟​*



علي بعد يجي 2000 كيلو من عندك 
ههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2011)

*بحزن وضيقه
بس انا واثقه ف ربنا 
ان كله للخير​*


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

مستغرب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مستغرب




*من ايش ياحبي :t9:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لخبطه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

......................................


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

*معقول هيك يصير ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *معقول هيك يصير ​*


هههههههههههههه لقطتك
شو صار؟؟؟؟
:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> هههههههههههههه لقطتك
> شو صار؟؟؟؟
> :smile02:smile02:smile02


*
ههههههههههه 
انا نفسي مش مستوعبة :smile02​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

اسبقيني على البروفايل بسرعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> اسبقيني على البروفايل بسرعة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
هههههههههههههه يلا​*


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

زعلان جدا ومتضايق


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووط مع شوية إرهاق..*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2011)

ساعة تعبانة  ومتضايقة وساعة مبسوطة وفرحانة.... احترت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

حاسس باني حقير مش فارق مع ناس كتير 
لكن انهارده سالت عليا اميره بنت امير 
بعد مكنت بالسعاده فقير بسؤالك بقي رصيدي كبير

ميرسي روكا يا اجمل واجدع اخت 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووطة نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

عم موت ... موت بطيييييء


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

*كلهم متل بعض  سبحانك يا ررررررررررررب تقول انتاج مصنع واحد 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> :36_19_2:
> 
> لا ربنا بياخد الحلوين وبيسيب الشريرين
> وعشان مش يبقي ليكي حجه
> ...


*نو انتي اللي عسل مش شريرة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*يعني عادي مافيش جديد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

_*كل يوم نفس النكد بجد زهقت *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حاسس باني حقير مش فارق مع ناس كتير
> لكن انهارده سالت عليا اميره بنت امير
> بعد مكنت بالسعاده فقير بسؤالك بقي رصيدي كبير
> 
> ...


*الله علي كلامك يا عياد*
*بجد مش عارفة اقولك اييييييييييه*
*ربنا يفرحك يارب واشوفك كويس علطووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كل يوم نفس النكد بجد زهقت *_​


*ربنا يفرحك يا رب*
*بصلوات الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس*
*عشان لسه كنت عنده*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

*حاسس بارهاق شديد..*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *حاسس بارهاق شديد..*


*سلامتك استاذي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كل يوم نفس النكد بجد زهقت *_​


*ربنا يفرحك يا جون*
*بصلوات مارجرجس سريع الندهة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يفرحك يا جون*
> 
> *بصلوات مارجرجس سريع الندهة*​


_* ربنا يخليكى يا روكا ويكون معاكى انتى كمان*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ربنا يخليكى يا روكا ويكون معاكى انتى كمان*_​


*امين يارب *
*ميرسي جون*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*زعلانة من نفسى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2011)

*بالضـــــياع :t7:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله علي كلامك يا عياد*
> *بجد مش عارفة اقولك اييييييييييه*
> *ربنا يفرحك يارب واشوفك كويس علطووووووووووووووووووول*​



اهو انتي :a63:​


----------



## شميران (2 أبريل 2011)

*اوووووووووووف كئيبة*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أبريل 2011)

قلقانة يا ربي


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*ملللللللللللللل*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*ملل وزهق ​*


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

امم
نفسية سيئة
لكنها بتاخد وقتها بكل الاخوال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاااااااااااااااااحة جداااااااااا ومبسوووووووووطة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أبريل 2011)

مخنوقة اوي​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2011)

شغال يونيفرسال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *زعلانة من نفسى
> *​


*ونفسك تزعل منها ليه لالالالالالالالا اخس اخس عليها:a63:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اهو انتي :a63:​


*لعععععععععععع انت بقا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخنوقة اوي​


*انا قولت كده برضه*
*مالك يا بنتي*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بالضـــــياع :t7:
> *​


*ليه يا بني بسسس:a82:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

مبسوط رغم تعبي​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مبسوط رغم تعبي​




:spor2:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ونفسك تزعل منها ليه لالالالالالالالا اخس اخس عليها:a63:*


*اجرى يابت نامى :t32::t32:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*مفتقدة ناس وحشونى
*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

اممم غير متوازن 
بس بحاول استعيد توازني هلا​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2011)

*عاوز اناااااااااام 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

_*زعلان*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*زعلان*_​




بصــــــــــــرة​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2011)

حزينه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> حزينه


*:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
 ليه بقى انشاءالله 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
> ليه بقى انشاءالله
> *​


اقصد فرحانه اخطات في التعبير :a82:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصــــــــــــرة​


_* اكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيد *_
_*ويارب   البصرة الجايه تكون فى حاجة احسن من كدا *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> اقصد فرحانه اخطات في التعبير :a82:


*:wub::wub::wub:ماشى:wub::wub::wub:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2011)

*مرررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

جوايا سلام داخلى


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أبريل 2011)

تعبانه وعاوزه انام 
وياسلام لو للابد
ههههههههههه


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2011)

*معلش انا ليا ملاحظة صغيره علي الموضوع ده
هو ليه الناس مانعة الفرحة تدخل الموضوع هههههههههههههههه
فين مبسوط حنفجر من الانبساط بضحك حموت من الضحك
مفرفش *


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تعبانه وعاوزه انام
> وياسلام لو للابد
> ههههههههههه


_* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *_
_*ربنا يرحم *_
_*البلد محتاجاكى *_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا باشااااااا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *معلش انا ليا ملاحظة صغيره علي الموضوع ده*
> *هو ليه الناس مانعة الفرحة تدخل الموضوع هههههههههههههههه*
> *فين مبسوط حنفجر من الانبساط بضحك حموت من الضحك*
> *مفرفش *


 

هههههههههه عشان بكل بساطه محدش جواه مبسوط ولا فرحان

ربنا يفرح قلب الجميع يارب


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوط بس قلقان*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

متعب لكن نشكر ربنا


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
فرحانة كتييييييير 
المطرة بتمطر جامد اووووووووووووووووى ..سبحانك يا رب ​


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2011)

*إنتى عايشة فين يا زيزا

بتمطر فين جامد كده وانا اجيلكوا ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

بتمطر في القاهره

وفعلا كانت جامده علي غير العادي​


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

*فى القاهرة يا قمرة 
بلت الغسيل اللى كنت لسة نشراه :smil8:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

بتمطر فى القاهرة وممطرتش فى اسكندرية 

ازاى ؟ ههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (3 أبريل 2011)

*تمااااااااااااااااام يا فندم

كده تمااااااااااااام اديتها مطر عندنا لما قالت يا بس
غرقت الشوارع خالص وكأنها سمعتني وانا بقول نفسي فى مطر
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Nemo (3 أبريل 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووطة


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_شويه تعب _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بتمطر فى القاهرة وممطرتش فى اسكندرية
> 
> ازاى ؟ ههههههههههههه


 
_كانت بتمطر بسيط من حوالى 10 دقائق _
_فى اسكندريه _​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*يا سلام رجعت الشتوية :smile02​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

واخد المطرة  على دماغى
هههههههههههههههههه
بردان


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

> _كانت بتمطر بسيط من حوالى 10 دقائق
> فى اسكندريه _




يا سلام محستش بيها خالص​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

> واخد المطرة على دماغى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بردان


 
ههههههههههههه اد كده المطر جامد

طب كويس بشرة خير


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سلام محستش بيها خالص​




_وحياه عبد السلام:beee:_

_اللى كان ماشى فى الشارع بس اللى يحس بيها _
_لانها مامطرتش كتير _​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

احسن يا جون انك اتغرقت

اوعي تفهمني صح يعني اني فرحانه فيك

لالالالالالالالالا لست انا هذا الرجل​


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
مابقتش مطرة بس .. بقى فيها رعد وبرق كمان 
يا رب ديمها علينا نعمة الشتا ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

_



وحياه عبد السلام:beee:

اللى كان ماشى فى الشارع بس اللى يحس بيها 
لانها مامطرتش كتير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
هههههههههههههه

اه انا مرزوعة فى البيت محستش بيها​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

*



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
مابقتش مطرة بس .. بقى فيها رعد وبرق كمان 
يا رب ديمها علينا نعمة الشتا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه باين عليكى

بتحبى الشتا والمطر جدااااااا زيى​*​​


----------



## zezza (3 أبريل 2011)

بحبه جدااااااااا بس صوت البرق بقى يخوف ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> اه انا مرزوعة فى البيت محستش بيها​


_تتعوض مره تانيه :t33:_​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2011)

_*مضايق شويه *_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*مضايق شويه *_​


 

ارمي حمولك علي ربنا يا كوك

ومش تضايق


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2011)

> ارمي حمولك علي ربنا يا كوك
> 
> ومش تضايق




_*شكراا لكى يا روزى *_​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

احساس بالاة مبالاة لاي شيئ حتي وان كان تعب


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*شكراا لكى يا روزى *_


 

العفو يا كوك

ربنا يعينك يارب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_شغاااااااااااااال _​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

دوووووخه من الصبح ومش عارفه سببها ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_قله اكل يا حج ياللى فوق وعدم راحه_
_هههههههههههه _
_الف سلامه _​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك​


----------



## mina_elbatal (3 أبريل 2011)

طهقان زهقان متضايق


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*جوز اللوز >> زى الزفت
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> احسن يا جون انك اتغرقت​
> اوعي تفهمني صح يعني اني فرحانه فيك​
> ...


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*انتى اكيد فاهمه انا بضحك على ايه *_
_*من عمل عمل يعمل فيه ولو بعد حين *_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2011)




----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووق لابعد الحدود*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


>


*
لييييييييييييييييييييييه بس 
هدي يا قمر ما تزعلي حالك :smil13:​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مخنوووووووووووووق لابعد الحدود*​



*سلامتك يا جوووووووووون 
​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> لييييييييييييييييييييييه بس
> هدي يا قمر ما تزعلي حالك :smil13:​*


مقهووووووووووورررررررررة ومتدايقة و تعبانة كتيييييييييير يا روز
عبالي موووووووووت


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> مقهووووووووووورررررررررة ومتدايقة و تعبانة كتيييييييييير يا روز
> عبالي موووووووووت



*بعيييييد الشر عليكي ما تقولي هيييك 
شو هي الشغلة بالدور بزعل انا بتكوني انتي مبسوطة 
و بنبسط انا بتكوني انتي زعلانة 
خلاص لو هيك بضل زعلانة عشان تضلي انتي المبسوطة 

روووووقي يا قمر ما في شي مستااااااهل​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بعيييييد الشر عليكي ما تقولي هيييك
> شو هي الشغلة بالدور بزعل انا بتكوني انتي مبسوطة
> و بنبسط انا بتكوني انتي زعلانة
> خلاص لو هيك بضل زعلانة عشان تضلي انتي المبسوطة
> ...


لا تحكي هيك روزي ...
بس و الله الموت أريحلي


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> مقهووووووووووورررررررررة ومتدايقة و تعبانة كتيييييييييير يا روز
> عبالي موووووووووت


 _*ربنا يشيل عنيك ويقوى اكتافيك*_
_*واكيد  اكيد اللى جاى احسن *_
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوووووووووون *​


_* يسلميك ربنا يا  زوزااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا يشيل عنيك ويقوى اكتافيك*_
> _*واكيد  اكيد اللى جاى احسن *_
> *ربنا موجود*​


ميرسي كتير جون ...الرب يباركك
و يبعد عنك الحزن أخي و يكون معك


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> لا تحكي هيك روزي ...
> بس و الله الموت أريحلي



*لك بيكفي عسولتي تحكي هيك 
بعيد الشر عليكي 
تمني الموت خطية 
صلي يا قمر و ارمي همك على الرب وهو اللي رح يساعدك و يعينك
رح حاكيكي ع الميل اذا مش اليوم بالليل بكرة 
بس لاني مشغولة شوي ---- سامحيني يا قمر ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لك بيكفي عسولتي تحكي هيك
> بعيد الشر عليكي
> تمني الموت خطية
> صلي يا قمر و ارمي همك على الرب وهو اللي رح يساعدك و يعينك
> ...


و لا يهمك يا عسل ...
تسلميلي يا رب
لا تنسيني من صلاتك أختي ...محتاجتلا كتير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2011)

حنين للماضي رغم قساوته والمه


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

مو بعرف شو فيني هلا عم استعيد ذكريات...


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أبريل 2011)

تمام ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2011)

*تماااااااااام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

*حزين ومخنوق وقلقان  وكل احساس وحش*
*بس واثق ان ايدك قريبه منى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

*تفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤل *


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2011)

*مد ايدك يارب وساعدنى​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)




----------



## bilseka (4 أبريل 2011)

في سلام


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


>


 

:flowers::flowers::love34:


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

*عادى ..*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :flowers::flowers::love34:



*ميرسى حبيبتى ع ذوقك
:t4::t4::08::08:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى ع ذوقك​*
> 
> _*:t4::t4::08::08:*_​






العفو يا حبيبتي اموووووووووووواه​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

مرتاح شوية
نشكر ربنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

متضايق :new2:​


----------



## totty (4 أبريل 2011)

*عندي أمل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2011)

احسن من الاول


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أبريل 2011)

عادي ...


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أبريل 2011)

رحمتك يا رب


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*حلوة:t31:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

ايامي اوشكت علي الانتهاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2011)

*ارهاق بسيط​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_أرهاااااق جامد_​


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2011)

مخنوق


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

*الي حد ما انا في المود*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_مش تمام _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

_*nadman bs  khlas  shklha  mfehash  aml*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

*تعبانة ومش عارفة انام
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

> *تعبانة ومش عارفة انام*




سلامتك يا قمر
​نتبع بقى الطريقة التقليدية ادخلى السرير وغمضى عنيك والنوم هيجى لوحده هههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

تمام الحمد لله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر
> ​نتبع بقى الطريقة التقليدية ادخلى السرير وغمضى عنيك والنوم هيجى لوحده هههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه 
من الساعة 2 او قبل كده فى السرير ومفيش فايدة:fun_oops:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه
> من الساعة 2 او قبل كده فى السرير ومفيش فايدة:fun_oops:
> *




طب جربى الطريقة التانية ساعات بعملها برده

اقعدى اعملى اى حركات قوية شوية او نطى لحد ما تتعبى
​هتحطى دماغك على المخدة تنامى على طول​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب جربى الطريقة التانية ساعات بعملها برده
> 
> اقعدى اعملى اى حركات قوية شوية او نطى لحد ما تتعبى
> ​هتحطى دماغك على المخدة تنامى على طول​


*هههههههههههههه يا وصفاتك يا باشا
لا خلاص خلينى قعدة لبكرة
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أبريل 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه يا وصفاتك يا باشا
> لا خلاص خلينى قعدة لبكرة
> *​


 
ههههههههههههه 

حلاص خليكى قاعدة 

وبكرة ابقى جربيها هههههههههههه


----------



## عبير الورد (5 أبريل 2011)

حالي مشقلب !!!


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

_*انا زعلان *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_عنيا وجعانى اوى _​


----------



## Bent Christ (5 أبريل 2011)

نفسى انااااااااااااااااااااااااام محدش يصحينى
يقولى قومى ذاكرى​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## شميران (5 أبريل 2011)

*كئيبة *


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_مخنوق _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

عندي صداع هيموتني بجد
ومخنوقه جدا


----------



## totty (5 أبريل 2011)

*الحمدلله*​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

*حاسه انى هطرشق​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

الشكر إلك يا يسوووووع ... رحمتك و محبتك لأبناءك كبيييييييييررررررررررررة ... يا رب أنا بضل مقصرة معك ..سامحني ...حبيبي يا يسوع


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

الغضب​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

كان يوم طيب وشعوري فية حلو


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أبريل 2011)

*ممنووووون ليسوع*


----------



## Rosetta (5 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارفة ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة ​*


قوليلي شو مانك عرفانتيه ... بعرفك اياه:dance:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

في حاجات تتحس ... و ما تتقالش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2011)

يــأس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2011)

*رغم انى مبسووووووووووووووووط بس زعلااااااااااان ..!!!
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يــأس​


الرب يكون معك أخي ...
لا تيأس ... الرب ما بيترك حدا تعبان أو متدايق مهما كانت صعبة مشكلتو


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_ الصبح كانت كده ..... مخنوق _
_دلوقتى بقت كده .....مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*مش مرتاح​*


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

تمام ....


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2011)

*عادى 5
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

كويس ...


----------



## Rosetta (5 أبريل 2011)

:11::11::11::11::11:​


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ الصبح كانت كده ..... مخنوق _
> _دلوقتى بقت كده .....مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق _​


الاجاية تونس
ههههههههه
روق يا ذوووق


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

*تقريبآ كدا بودع*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أبريل 2011)

مخنوقة


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> مخنوقة


* ربنا يفرح قلبيك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *تقريبآ كدا بودع*​


*بعد الشر عليك يا جون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك يا جون*​


_* بعد ولا قبل مش هتفرق يا كبير *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2011)

تعبانة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* بعد ولا قبل مش هتفرق يا كبير *_​


*زعلتني بكلامك ده:smil13:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

_*حاسس بخنقة وضيقة حاسس اننا بنهد*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> تعبانة
> ​


*سلامتك يا قمر:smil13:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمر:smil13:*​


 *ميرسى حبى الله يسلمك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> الاجاية تونس
> ههههههههه
> روق يا ذوووق


 
_مابقتش مستاهله اروق _
_ولا اتخنق كل حاجه زى بعضها دلوقتى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

_تعبان _​


----------



## bilseka (6 أبريل 2011)

مستريح نفسيا شوية


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااان


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*الحمد لله ​*


----------



## monmooon (6 أبريل 2011)

*خايفه 
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _تعبان _​




سلامتك يا كوكو


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تعبااااااااااااااان




سلامتك يا عيااااااااااااد


----------



## sparrow (6 أبريل 2011)

متغاظة


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا كوكو


_الله يسلمك يا روزى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

_وجع صدرى بدأ يرجع من جديد _
_يارب ارحمنى _​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

يااا كوكو روح اكشف عشان تطمن


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

_مش هتفرق يابنتى _
_مالهوش لازمه الكشف _​


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2011)

كلامك مش عاجبني يا كوكو
يعني اية مو بتفرق؟؟
روح حتي تطمنا عليك يا حبيبي


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2011)

اليوم شوي مرتاح نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مش هتفرق يابنتى _
> _مالهوش لازمه الكشف _​




ده انت عايز الضرب ياااااااااض انت:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> اليوم شوي مرتاح نشكر ربنا علي كل حال




ياااااانب دايما يا اسمك ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (6 أبريل 2011)

مالكيش دعوة انتي ياختي ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مالكيش دعوة انتي ياختي ههههههه




هههههههههه لا ليا وليا كمان

بس هه:a63: ههههههههههههه


----------



## القلب المجروح$ (6 أبريل 2011)

مخنووووووووقة اوووووووووووى


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

*لن أتركك يا رب حتى تباركني وتساعدني 
يا رب ​*


----------



## خواطر (6 أبريل 2011)

احسااااس رايق جدا

‏


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

القلب المجروح$ قال:


> مخنووووووووقة اوووووووووووى




*ربنا معاكي ويدبر امورك

ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## Alcrusader (6 أبريل 2011)

يا يسوع قوني للتفوق


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أبريل 2011)

احساس غريب عجيب مريب
هههههههههه
بس ايه هو مش عارف


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

*أجمل احساس جوايا لما بحس انك قريب منى قوى يا رب يسوع.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*زهقان وقرفان​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

_*صمت عجيب*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*مرهقققققققة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*عندى سدة نفس عن كل حاجة 
( مع انى مش متضايقة )
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*يعني حبة ضيق شوية*​


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مش هتفرق يابنتى _
> _مالهوش لازمه الكشف _​




*حياتك دى وزنه ربنا مديهالك يعنى مش من حقك تقصر ناحيتها 

أتعالج يا سيدى كأنك بتعالج حاجه مش بتاعتك 

كأن حد مأتمنك عليها .. هتقصر ؟
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*كاره نفسى اوووووووووووى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*ارق وقلق ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

* ارتياح​*


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2011)

*عندى شعور بالراحة وهدوء وسلام داخلى لا يوصف ليا فترة محستوش​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*بدأت أفوق وأفهم حاجات كتيره​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*قلقااااااااااااان  ومش مطمن*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

اشتيااااااااق​


----------



## تيمو (7 أبريل 2011)

شعوري هو ذاته لم يتغيّر ، اشتياق ولهفة في كل الأوقات

لم يتغيّر إحساسي بالحنين والشوق لسماع كلماتك ، لقراءة خواطرك ، للحلم بالمستقبل والآمال ..

تبّاً للأيام ، إن أرادت أن تفصلنا وتبّاً للأقدار إن أرادت أن ترسم لنا نهاية قصتنا !


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

فيا حنين


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا احسن كتيررررررررر


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## اليعازر (7 أبريل 2011)

*احساس بفرح عظيم​*:smi106:


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

عاااااااااااااادي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاح ومش مرتاح​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

*For better or worse 
Till death do us part I'll love you
With every single beat of my heart
I swear I swear I swear ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*ارتيااااااح​*


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2011)

*احتياج لمعونة الهية​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

تعباااااانه شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااااانه شوية




*الف سلامه عليكي
ربنا معاكي ويقويكي​*


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

*شعور مريح مضي في نوووم عمييييق 

*​


----------



## just member (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااااانه شوية


سلامتك يا روزي الف سلامة عليكي
يارب القطة الوحشة
وانتي لا
رغم انك قطة وحشة بردو ههههههههه
بس بردو انتي لا
غلاسة يعني

ربنا يعينك يا امي


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي
> ربنا معاكي ويقويكي​*




الله يسلمك يا مايكل

ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> سلامتك يا روزي الف سلامة عليكي
> يارب القطة الوحشة
> وانتي لا
> رغم انك قطة وحشة بردو ههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههه لا بقي انا قطة مشمشية ههههههههههه

ومش وحشه ياض انت ياض ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جوجو علي سؤالك وربنا يخليك


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

:new8::new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :new8::new8::new8::new8:​




*يارب دايما​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب دايما​*



*مرررررسي يا مايكل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

_*انا مش قادر يا رب*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*يعني حبة زعل شوية*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني حبة زعل شوية*​




*ربنا يفرح قلبك قريب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووط
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسووووووووووووووووووووط
> *​



:smile02me toooooooooo​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*كوكتيل  احساسات  غبيه*
*خنقه على ضيق على حزن  على  علاقه مشوشه مع ربنا *
*يعنى من الاخر *
*الموت راحة*​


----------



## Alcrusader (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك عملي يسوع


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

كلام الدنيا كله مش هيقدر يوصف اللي جوايا​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كلام الدنيا كله مش هيقدر يوصف اللي جوايا​


_* ربنا قادر  على كل شى*_
_*وهو الوحيد اللى هيقدر يسمع ويقدم اللى فيه الخير *_
:94:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

*بين البنين ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بين البنين ​*


_* اللى هما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اللى هما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​




*فوت علينا بكرة اكون عرفتهم  :smile01​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فوت علينا بكرة اكون عرفتهم :smile01​*


_* بكرة اه من بكرة هههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* بكرة اه من بكرة هههههههههههههه*_​





*ههههههههههههه ياخوفى يابدران :budo:​*


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بين البنين ​*



*تعالى على جنب علشان مفيش شبكة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك قريب​*


*ميرسي يا ميكي وانت كمان يارب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*زهقانة*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *تعالى على جنب علشان مفيش شبكة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​





*تؤتؤ
انا بحب فى النص بقا
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (8 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *زهقانة*
> ​



*مولدى افلام تتحدى الزهق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*احساس متناقض
مرتاح ومضايق ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *احساس متناقض
> مرتاح ومضايق ​*


*لخبطهم مع بعض هيديك فخفخينا:ura1:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لخبطهم مع بعض هيديك فخفخينا:ura1:*​




*هي ملخبطه لوحدها ع الاخر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي ملخبطه لوحدها ع الاخر​*


*لالالالالالالالالالا افصل افصل*
*اجيبلك مفصلاتي يفصلك:nunu0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا افصل افصل*
> *اجيبلك مفصلاتي يفصلك:nunu0000:*​




*هاتي حانوتي يشيل احسن​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسوووع ​*


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2011)

*جموووووود
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2011)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااانة اوى علشان نجحت فى الامتحان *
*وبشكر الرب اووووووووووى لانه امين وصالح جدا *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*راحة بجد جميلة اوووووووووووووووووووى *
*اشكرك يا يسووووع *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2011)

*تفاااااااااااااااؤل *


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

بداية لأشي اكتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*احسن شويه *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

امممممممممم 
تمام ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

مبسووووووووووطه كتير بوجود اصدقائي معايا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

كله تمام​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هاتي حانوتي يشيل احسن​*


*لا بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي*
*يارب الوحشيين:act19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*ماشي حال*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*فى تقدم الى ان يتم المراد*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lordjesus (8 أبريل 2011)

مبسوط يا رب خير


----------



## max mike (8 أبريل 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

تمااااااااام ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

مصدعه جداااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

سلامتك يا كوبه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه

الله يسلمك يا كوكو مش عارفه صداع جامد اوي ومش قادره اركز

ههههههه انا اتشليت يا رداله هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

خدى ريست شويه وبرشامه صداع 
وياسلام بقى لو فنجان شاى ههههههههههه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الله يسلمك يا كوكو مش عارفه صداع جامد اوي ومش قادره اركز
> 
> ههههههه انا اتشليت يا رداله هههههههههه


_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*الهى تنفجر *_
_*قصدى تخفى بسرعة*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*الهى تنفجر *_
> _*قصدى تخفى بسرعة*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 
هههههههههههه
يارب يا جون تنفجر :smile01​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> خدى ريست شويه وبرشامه صداع
> 
> 
> وياسلام بقى لو فنجان شاى ههههههههههه ​


 

هههههههههههه الله جوعتني ههههههههههه:59:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يارب يا جون تنفجر :smile01​


_*هههههههههههه*_
_*بقيت جماعيه وهتتنفز*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الله جوعتني ههههههههههه:59:


 
هههههههههه
هوانا بقولك كلى :act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*الهى تنفجر *_
> _*قصدى تخفى بسرعة*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

ههههههههههه يارب تنفجر يا جوووووووون وانت قصاد الدبابه ههههههههه:mus13:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه الله جوعتني ههههههههههه:59:


_*جايه على طمع يا عم كوكو*_
_*شوفت*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يارب يا جون تنفجر :smile01​


 

حد بيكح يا رداله :thnk0001: ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة جدااااااااااا جدا جدا بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> هوانا بقولك كلى :act23:​


 

ههههههههههه الله مش بتقول ريست وشاي ومش فاكره ايه تاني

مش كل دول اكل هههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*جايه على طمع يا عم كوكو*_
> _*شوفت*_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 
ههههههههههه
لا تقلق احنا اقوى من ذلك :mus25:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يارب تنفجر يا جوووووووون وانت قصاد الدبابه ههههههههه:mus13:


_* على فكرة انا تقريبا سلاحى هيبقى دبابات لو موت هقول لامى ان البت نصة  دعت عليا *_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*وانتى عارفة الباقى بقى :boxing::boxing::boxing:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*جايه على طمع يا عم كوكو*_
> _*شوفت*_
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 

ههههههههههههههه شوفت انت يا خفيف

انجر يااااااااااااض من هنا :act19:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة جدااااااااااا جدا جدا بجد*​


 ربنا معاكى يا روكااااااااااااااااااا
وتعدى على خير ويفرح قلبيك
اجبليك شااااااى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه الله مش بتقول ريست وشاي ومش فاكره ايه تاني
> 
> مش كل دول اكل هههههههههههههه:59:


 
ههههههههههههه 
ريست يعنى ترييحى شويه 
وبرشام اللى هو برشام 
كوبه :act23:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*على فكرة انا تقريبا سلاحى هيبقى دبابات لو موت هقول لامى ان البت نصة دعت عليا *_
> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*وانتى عارفة الباقى بقى :boxing::boxing::boxing:*_​


 

ههههههههههههه شوفت عشان تعرف 

قلب الام بقي ههههههههههه:mus25:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه شوفت انت يا خفيف
> 
> انجر يااااااااااااض من هنا :act19:


_*ايه اللى جاب القلعة جانب البحر*_
_*ههههههه:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ريست يعنى ترييحى شويه
> وبرشام اللى هو برشام
> كوبه :act23:​


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انت قولت خوديه وانا مش هاخد حد

بس هه هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايه اللى جاب القلعة جانب البحر*_
> _*ههههههه:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_​


 

هههههههههههه ولا اعرف يمكن حصل اهتزاز في الارض طوحها ههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انت قولت خوديه وانا مش هاخد حد
> 
> بس هه هههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه 
امممممممممم 
انا قولت خدى حد 
ههههههههههههه
برشامه طيب مالهاش غير كلمه خدى :thnk0001:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه شوفت عشان تعرف
> 
> قلب الام بقي ههههههههههه:mus25:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ال ام ال *
*دانا اطول منيك*
*يووووه قصدى  اصغر منيك *​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> امممممممممم
> انا قولت خدى حد
> ...


 

وااااااااااااااااااااااء قولت لالالالالالالالالا

شم هاخد حد انا ههههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ال ام ال *
> *دانا اطول منيك*
> 
> *يووووه قصدى اصغر منيك *​


 

احم احم 

بصي يا بت يا روزي انتي اتأحرجتي خالص مالص

هشي يابت بقي من هنا

يلا يلا ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا بعد الشر عليك يا ميكي*
> *يارب الوحشيين:act19:*​




*يارب الوحشيين يبقي انا
هاتي يالا يابت وخلصي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاح عن الأول​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يارب الوحشيين يبقي انا
> هاتي يالا يابت وخلصي​*


*نو بقا بس ها*
*وبلاش تعصبني احسنلك:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة اكتر*
*وشكلي كده ربنا يستر ومش يجري زي امبارح وابقا وتش حلو كده*​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

فيا شعور يخوف


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا شعور يخوف


 

ليه بس يا جوجو

ربنا يطمن قلبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

زعلانه قوي


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

يارب يخليكي يا روزي
بس شعوري هايدا مش عارف اوصفة
اول مرة اشعر فية
مع انو اصلا مو بخاف !!!


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> يارب يخليكي يا روزي
> بس شعوري هايدا مش عارف اوصفة
> اول مرة اشعر فية
> مع انو اصلا مو بخاف !!!


 

فهماك يا جوجو

بس ربنا اكيد هيطمن قلبك والاحساس ده يختفي من جواك


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> زعلانه قوي


 

ليه يا حبيبتي

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> زعلانه قوي


* ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبيك يا باشا *
*وكله للخير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



ابدا موقف حصل بس ضايقني
والحمد لله 
ميرسي يا قمري علي سؤالك



jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبيك يا باشا *
> *وكله للخير *​




ومعاك يا جوووو
ويفرحك يا فندم يارب
اكيد طبعا ربنا موجود
ميرسي كتير يا جميل


----------



## Scofield (8 أبريل 2011)

عاوز حاجة ساقعة و جاتوه


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​



ليش يا روز

بهونش علينا دمعتك


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ليش يا روز
> 
> بهونش علينا دمعتك


*
كله منك اصلا :act23:​*


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> كله منك اصلا :act23:​*



معناتو بستحق الضرب وتكسير راس كمان


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :smile02me toooooooooo​




فيه حدى نادى علي 




.


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> معناتو بستحق الضرب وتكسير راس كمان


*هههههههههههه 
طيب مش رح اقصر اذا هييييك  :smile01​*


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> زعلانه قوي



فش اشي مستاهل الزعل


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> طيب مش رح اقصر اذا هييييك  :smile01​*




آه انتي ما صدقتي 

طيّب أغنيلك؟ بلكي بترضي :mus25:


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> آه انتي ما صدقتي
> 
> طيّب أغنيلك؟ بلكي بترضي :mus25:



*ههههههههههههههههه
تغنيلي ع أساس صوتك حلو مثلا :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> تغنيلي ع أساس صوتك حلو مثلا :smile02​*



بيشبه صوت ابو تيسير جارنا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بيشبه صوت ابو تيسير جارنا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
سلم عليييييييييه كتير لابو تيسير :smile01
إشتقناااااااله هههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> سلم عليييييييييه كتير لابو تيسير :smile01
> إشتقناااااااله هههههههههههه​*




هاي ورود من حديقة ابو تيسير ، مسروقة خصيصاً إلك 

:16_4_9::36_3_11:


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هاي ورود من حديقة ابو تيسير ، مسروقة خصيصاً إلك
> 
> :16_4_9::36_3_11:



*ههههههههههه
مررررررسي ع الوردة :t23:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_اممممممممم_
_شغال _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاااااااااح*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> فش اشي مستاهل الزعل




اكيد مفيش شئ يستاهل 
بس نعمل ايش بقي طبع الانسان كدا
يحب النكد مثل عينه
ههههههههههههه

ميرسي كتير علي اهتمامك بالرد


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_نقدر نقول فل _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*احسن شويه*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2011)

*تعب وارهاق بس نشكر ربنا.*


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أبريل 2011)

*فرح وحزن بوقت واحد ومش عارفة ازاى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *فرح وحزن بوقت واحد ومش عارفة ازاى*​


_ هو انت فرحان علشان انت زعلت :thnk0001::thnk0001:_
_يارب الفرح يسود فى حيالتيك يا دودو_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_قششششششششششطه اوى _
_عينى بدأت توجعنى _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*وانا قلبى بداء  يوجعنى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانا قلبى بداء يوجعنى *​


 
_سلامتك يا حج _
_سبها على ربنا وكل حاجه هتبقى تمام _
_ماتقلقش _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _سلامتك يا حج _
> 
> _سبها على ربنا وكل حاجه هتبقى تمام _
> 
> _ماتقلقش _​


_* انا مش خايف انا فرحان بس  فى قلبان فى البيت*_
_*وانت عارف بقى قلب الامهات*_
_*ربنا يسترها من الصبح *_
_*شكرآ  يا كوكو وربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 أبريل 2011)

فرحانة وحزينة وخايفة كله بوقت واحد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*ارتحت كتير
بعد مافهمت حاجات كتير
بس للأسف متأخر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*انا مش خايف انا فرحان بس فى قلبان فى البيت*_
> _*وانت عارف بقى قلب الامهات*_
> _*ربنا يسترها من الصبح *_
> 
> _*شكرآ يا كوكو وربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


ربنا معاك يا جون ومعاهم فى البيت 
ترجعلهم بألف سلامه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*مصدومة*​


----------



## تيمو (8 أبريل 2011)

طالما قالت لي: بكرهك ..

فستعود ، نعم ستعوووووووووووووووووود 

:999:

:ura1: :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*تعبانة مضيعة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2011)

*مكتئب خاااااااااااالص*


----------



## sony_33 (8 أبريل 2011)

_*حاسس انى مبسوط ةالله اعلم*_​


----------



## twety (8 أبريل 2011)

*مصدعه*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 أبريل 2011)

*جميلة قوى اخر 4 مشاركات
مصدومة
تعبانة مضيعة
مكتئب خالص
مصدعة
بكل فخر اقولكم دلوقتى انى حنتحر بعد مشاركتكم دى
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا معاك يا جون ومعاهم فى البيت
> 
> 
> ترجعلهم بألف سلامه​


_* ربنا يخليك يا كوكووو:t4::t4:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *جميلة قوى اخر 4 مشاركات
> مصدومة
> تعبانة مضيعة
> مكتئب خالص
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه*
*طب خلللللللللللللص يلا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*اشتايق من قبل الرحيل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

*متعصب جدا​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

فرحان جدا
ومرتاح


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اشتايق من قبل الرحيل*​


ربنا يعينك ويدبر كل امورك للخير يا جون
اثق في الرب يسوع انو حالك بتكون بخير لأجل صلاة ام النور عنك
وكل القديسين


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

اممم
صاحي من 3 ساعات تقريبا
عايز انام تاني


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_اللى واخد عقلك يا ريس _
_هههههههههه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_ارهاق فى عينى _​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2011)

*يارب ساعدنى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ربنا يعينك ويدبر كل امورك للخير يا جون
> اثق في الرب يسوع انو حالك بتكون بخير لأجل صلاة ام النور عنك
> وكل القديسين


_*ربنا يخليك يا جوجو *_
_*ويفرح قلبك  يارب *_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*صار تقييمي "ذو شعبية كبيرة" :ura1:​*


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههه
مبروك يا روزيتا


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههه
> مبروك يا روزيتا



*هههههههههههه
الله يبارك فيك يا جوجو :t33:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 أبريل 2011)

حاسس بروحى سيبانى ومهاجرة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

:36_1_4:


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

مصدعه بردو اوووووووووووووووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صار تقييمي "ذو شعبية كبيرة" :ura1:​*


*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  يا روزاااااااااااااااااااااا*
*انا عاوزا انام:ranting::ranting::ranting:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حاسس بروحى سيبانى ومهاجرة ​


_*طيب متلحق نفسك وتخلع معها بدل ما  انت فى البلد الموكوسه دى :t33::t33::t33:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  يا روزاااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *انا عاوزا انام:ranting::ranting::ranting:*​



*ههههههههههههه
ليه معصب علي و انا ذنبي اييييييييييه طيب :smil13:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> :36_1_4:


_*كل دى مياه*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا معاكى يا باشا *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مصدعه بردو اوووووووووووووووووي


_* احسن الهى متخفى :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ليه معصب علي و انا ذنبي اييييييييييه طيب :smil13:*​


*مش* _*كدا  اصلى لسا صاحى من النوم وكله زعلان وانا مش بحبح اشوفكم زعلانين *_
_* فاروح انام انا احسن :smil13::smil13:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش* _*كدا  اصلى لسا صاحى من النوم وكله زعلان وانا مش بحبح اشوفكم زعلانين *_
> _* فاروح انام انا احسن :smil13::smil13:*_​



*وانا زعلانة بس بحاول افرح نفسي :smil13:
عادي يا جون اصلها الدنيا هيك مزعلانا دايما ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كل دى مياه*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ربنا معاكى يا باشا *_​



ههههههههههههه
اه ايه رايك يا جون
اصل الجو حر اليومين دول عندنا بقي

ومعاك يارب يا فندم ويقويك ويفرحك
ابعت ربع جنيه بقي هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اه ايه رايك يا جون
> اصل الجو حر اليومين دول عندنا بقي
> 
> ...


_* لا  مش انا شوفى المشاركة اللى كانت تحت منيك*_
_*هو اتللى اترطب انا مش  اخت  حاجة*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*وعلى العموم خدى ربع  جنيه وادعى لعمو يلا :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وانا زعلانة بس بحاول افرح نفسي :smil13:*
> 
> *عادي يا جون اصلها الدنيا هيك مزعلانا دايما *​


_* صدقينى  كدا اريح بكتيرررررررررر*_
_*ساعات بسمتيك  دى بتفرح ناس كتيرررررررر*_
_*يلا ربنا يفرح قلبيك*_
_*هاتى ربع جنيه بقى :t33::t33:*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2011)

*عااااادى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*بحب جديد*_​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

يا سيدي عليك


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*المشكلة ان اللى بحبها *
*فى فوق ال7000 بيحبوها*
* عرفتها مين *​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

اممم
اشمعني يعني 7 الاف بس
لكن لا يا جون معرفتهاش
يلا قولي اول 70 حرف من اسمها
ومش هقول لحدا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*القوات المسلحة*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*عرفتها *_​


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه
الجيش اها
ربنا يعينك
وانا اللي فرحت فيك وقلت انك حبيت بجد وكنت هحسدك واقولك الله يسهلو والكلام دة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*لا لا   *
*مش احنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك*
*انت تعرف عنى  كدا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

برد فظييييييييييع​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

فرحة  من غير سبب


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

مش حاسس بحاجه 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش حاسس بحاجه
> 
> 
> هههههههههههه ​


_* طيب استنى اقولك نكته*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*طيب استنى اقولك نكته*_​


 
_مستنى اهه :blush2:_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مستنى اهه :blush2:_​


 

_*




*_
_*بقرة واقفة امام المراية وبتقول .... ياربـــي بقي الجمال ده كله ,,,,, هايروح لعـــجل........!!!!! *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_يسهله ياعجل _
_هههههههههههه _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _يسهله ياعجل _
> 
> _هههههههههههه _​


_* اه يا عم رزقه واسع  بص وواقفه  قدام المرايا  كمان *_
_*شوفت انت  دى*_
_*هههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اه يا عم رزقه واسع بص وواقفه قدام المرايا كمان *_
> _*شوفت انت دى*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههههه*_​


 
_هههههههههههههه _
_بتتزوق علشان العجل :t33:_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههههههه _
> 
> _بتتزوق علشان العجل :t33:_​


_* هههههههههههههه*_
_*ارزاق  بقى يا عم كوكو  هتقطع عليه ولا ايه *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> _*ارزاق بقى يا عم كوكو هتقطع عليه ولا ايه *_​


_ههههههههههه _
_لا ياعم _
_الله يسهله _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> 
> _لا ياعم _
> 
> _الله يسهله _​


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ويسهلك يا عم ببنت الحلال*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*ويسهلك يا عم ببنت الحلال*_​


 
_thankssssss _​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أبريل 2011)

*حلوووووووو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_بتعارك مع البرد _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارف اوصف ايه اللى بيحصل*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

صداااااااااااااع وزهقانه منه اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_ارهاق مع برد _
_كوكتيل مميز _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صداااااااااااااع وزهقانه منه اوي


 
_سلامتك يا حجه روزى _​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه الله يسلمك يا كوكو واوا هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _بتعارك مع البرد _​


*هههههههههههه*
*ماسك في عراك اي حد ارحم شوية:t33:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ماسك في عراك اي حد ارحم شوية:t33:*​


 
_امال اقعد ساكت يعنى _
_مايصحش هههههههه_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*مش فارقة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_شغاااااااااااااااااال _​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*خايفة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خايفة ​*


 
لا تخف لانى انا معك ​ 

[YOUTUBE]fSTK_I9bbMw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _امال اقعد ساكت يعنى _
> _مايصحش هههههههه_​


*لا ما ينفعش ماتبقاش كوكو:t33:*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا تخف لانى انا معك ​
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fSTK_I9bbMw[/YOUTUBE]​



*يا ربي شورووووووعة يا كوكو 
بجد شكرااااااا إلك على هالترنيمة الرائعة
ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*اصعب شيء في الحياة إنه الواحد يكون حارق دمه 
و بالأخر يكتشف إنه حارق دمه على شخص ما بيستاهل ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اصعب شيء في الحياة إنه الواحد يكون حارق دمه ​*
> 
> *و بالأخر يكتشف إنه حارق دمه على شخص ما بيستاهل *​


_* ربنا  يفرح قلبيك *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*قلقان اوووى*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ربنا  يفرح قلبيك *_​



*ما في فرحة يا جون
بحس الحزن انكتبلي ! ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما في فرحة يا جون*
> 
> *بحس الحزن انكتبلي ! *​


_لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت _
_ولا فى كلام تانى؟_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *قلقان اوووى*​


لا تقلق :flowers:​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت _
> _ولا فى كلام تانى؟_​



*لا طبعا ما في كلام تاني 
ويا رب خيييييييير ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووق



*سلاااااااااااااامتك يا جون :smil13:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووق


ربنا يفرحك
بس ليه كل دا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلاااااااااااااامتك يا جون :smil13:​*


_* مشكورة يا روزا :smil13::smil13:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ربنا يفرحك
> بس ليه كل دا


_* كتبت البتاعه وراحت ممسوحة *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووق


*نوووووووووووووووووووووو مش تبقا مخنوق يلا فرفش وطنش*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*مش مرتاحة
*​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع ياحبيبى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

برد فظيع ​


----------



## Bent Christ (10 أبريل 2011)

عايزه اخرج​


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2011)

*مستنية فرحك اللى هتفرحهوني يارب*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2011)

انا مسيحى


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

لسه مريضه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

عندى برد ​


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2011)

*وانا كمان عندى برد ومعنديش موبايل
هتساعدنى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه ايه الشحاته دي علي الصبح

الله يسهلك ههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (10 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوطة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أبريل 2011)

اه يا تعبان يا انا اه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*قلقان وحيران​*


----------



## just member (10 أبريل 2011)

تعبان وعايز انام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسوع لانك اعنتنى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*في حاجة وجعاني *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

تعبااااان ​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر المسيح​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أبريل 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووقه وهموووت من الخنقه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 أبريل 2011)

سعيدددددددددددددددددد


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

_برررررررررررد_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووقه وهموووت من الخنقه*


*بعد الشر عليكي*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

*:yahoo:*
*رايق طحن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *:yahoo:*
> *رايق طحن*



*يا رب دايما يا بوب ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

*فى ضرب رصاص جامد جنبنا
تفتكروا ممكن اكون حاسه بايه هههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *:yahoo:*
> *رايق طحن*



*مفيش من اللى مخليكى رايق ده يعنى
على فكره منوله مش مأوله*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب دايما يا بوب ​*


*ربنا يخليكي دونا
و الضرب اللي عندكوا ده اكيد احتفال بحد هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى ضرب رصاص جامد جنبنا
> تفتكروا ممكن اكون حاسه بايه هههههههه*



*اكيد احساس بمنتهى الامن والامان
طبعا زمانك بتقولى ربنا يخليلنا الثوره هههههههه*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مفيش من اللى مخليكى رايق ده يعنى
> على فكره منوله مش مأوله*


*يا برنجي انت تامر 
كله موجود*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفة​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*ضــياعـ
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي دونا
> و الضرب اللي عندكوا ده اكيد احتفال بحد هههههههههههههه*



*لا واضح انك رايق ومتفائل بجد
اجرى بره الموضوع ده بسررعه لحسن هتتنش عين ههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا برنجي انت تامر
> كله موجود*




*خلاص اشطه
ابعتلى كيس بنى بس يكون تلاتات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اكيد احساس بمنتهى الامن والامان
> طبعا زمانك بتقولى ربنا يخليلنا الثوره هههههههه*



*انت عارفنى بقول كده من غير اى حاجه :a63:*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا واضح انك رايق ومتفائل بجد
> اجرى بره الموضوع ده بسررعه لحسن هتتنش عين ههههههه*


*اوبش طيب ولا كانك شفتيني ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *خلاص اشطه
> ابعتلى كيس بنى بس يكون تلاتات*


*لا في حاجه افكس منها
في حاجه احمرا في كوباية اصفرا مفعولها اشتروس الجنزبيل*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انت عارفنى بقول كده من غير اى حاجه :a63:*



*هههههه
مسيرها تروق وتحلى والدنيا تبقى احلى وساعتها هتقولى
ربنا يخللنا الثوره برضه ههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا في حاجه افكس منها
> في حاجه احمرا في كوباية اصفرا مفعولها اشتروس الجنزبيل*



*مبيغيرش يا بوب
عندك طلبى ولا نشوف ديلر تانى:t32:*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مبيغيرش يا بوب
> عندك طلبى ولا نشوف ديلر تانى:t32:*


*بيس يا برنجي كلمة السر يوم ورا يوم ..........*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2011)

*إرهاااااااااااق شديد بس نشكر ربنا*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أبريل 2011)

منمتش غير ساعتين هبقي حاسس باااااااايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2011)

نص مبسوط ونص قلقان وربنا يسترها بقي اليوم بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_برد جامد_​


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2011)

*خمووووول*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_ارهاق_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2011)

كدا بان باقي اليوم مش حلو خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_مخنووووووووووووووووووق اوى_​


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2011)

*جوايا تفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤل 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 أبريل 2011)

يسوع لا تتركني 
عم احترق
خدني لحضنك يا رب
محتاجتك كتير


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

مش حلو خالص


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2011)

*حاسة ببداية قلق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

تعب بس نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## just member (12 أبريل 2011)

فيا قلق وتعبان


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله على كل شىء​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2011)

*عادي ... أحساس ملوش معالم *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

لا جديد نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

نفسي صعبانه عليه قوي


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2011)

_*احسااااس غريب *_​


----------



## bob (12 أبريل 2011)

*عادي رايق طحن ههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *عادي رايق طحن ههههههههه*




يارب دايما بس
ممكن اقر واحسد واحقد طيب
:smile01


----------



## bob (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يارب دايما بس
> ممكن اقر واحسد واحقد طيب
> :smile01


*ممممممممممم مفيش مانع انا عارف اعداء الروقان*
:59::59:


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممممممممممم مفيش مانع انا عارف اعداء الروقان*
> :59::59:



ههههههههههههه
طب كويس هاروح اتعلم بقي اجي بسرعه
اقر براحتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

موبايلي ضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

ولا حاجه ​


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2011)

*زى الواد الى فوق  ده*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه
منور يا كيرو​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> موبايلي ضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ​




خد الشر وراح زي ما بيقولوا
وفداك مش تزعل يا عياد ربنا يعوض عليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> خد الشر وراح زي ما بيقولوا
> وفداك مش تزعل يا عياد ربنا يعوض عليك



ميرسي حبيبي 
بس المشكله مش في الموبيل 
عليه صور وذكريات وارقام جميله جدا 
حتي رقمك ضااااااااااااااع


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2011)

صداااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صداااااااااااااااااااااع



الف سلامه علي الصداع منك
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ميرسي حبيبي
> بس المشكله مش في الموبيل
> عليه صور وذكريات وارقام جميله جدا
> حتي رقمك ضااااااااااااااع




هههههههههههههههههههه
يابني ركز وبلاش الحول دا
رقم مين اللي ضاع
انت اكيد متلخبط في الاسماء بيني وبين حد انت تعرفه
وكمان انا بنوته مش ولد :act23:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يابني ركز وبلاش الحول دا
> رقم مين اللي ضاع
> انت اكيد متلخبط في الاسماء بيني وبين حد انت تعرفه
> وكمان انا بنوته مش ولد :act23:


 
معلش يا نيفين 
بيجيله حول بليل :59:
ههههههههههه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

اموت واعرف مين اللى كلمنى امبارح 
شاكك فى اتنين 
T    &     A
لو حد دخل فيكوا يقولى ههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يابني ركز وبلاش الحول دا
> رقم مين اللي ضاع
> انت اكيد متلخبط في الاسماء بيني وبين حد انت تعرفه
> وكمان انا بنوته مش ولد :act23:




لا يا راجل انتي مش كنتي كوكو مان من شويه ؟ :thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلش يا نيفين
> بيجيله حول بليل :59:
> ههههههههههه ​



:act23:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يا راجل انتي مش كنتي كوكو مان من شويه ؟ :thnk0001:


 
ههههههههه
سلامه النظر يا حج :boxing:
انا قولت اكيد اتلخبت بين الاسمين دول​
‏*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+* 

*Gospel Life*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :act23:


 
اوعى راسى ياحج :act19:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> سلامه النظر يا حج :boxing:
> انا قولت اكيد اتلخبت بين الاسمين دول​
> ‏*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
> ...



لا يا فنانه كنت فاكرك كوكو 
اصل توقيعه كان قبلك  فا مختش بالي 
حصل خير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اوعى راسى ياحج :act19:​



براحتي علي فكره


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلش يا نيفين
> بيجيله حول بليل :59:
> ههههههههههه ​



ما انا قولت كدا برده يا كيرو

اكيد دا تاثير الصدمه من السرقه
يالا خليها عليا بقي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يا فنانه كنت فاكرك كوكو
> اصل توقيعه كان قبلك  فا مختش بالي
> حصل خير



ههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا فندم
اكيد حصل خير طبعا احنا اخوات
  بس علي فكره
برده كوكو هو اللي رد عليك
 وقال انك اتخلبطت بيني وبين تروث
مش انا
روح اشرب شاي وتعالي شكلك لسه صاحي من النوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ما انا قولت كدا برده يا كيرو
> 
> اكيد دا تاثير الصدمه من السرقه
> يالا خليها عليا بقي
> هههههههههههههههههه



بس مش عارف ليه حظي البلاك دايما بيوقعني تحت ايدك 
فاكره ربنا يفرح يدك 
كانت غلطه بريئه 
بس ازي عضوه حزب الغلاسه تعديها  علي خير 
:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

*راسي عم يوجعني ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *راسي عم يوجعني ​*



الف سلامه عليكي يا روشي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بس مش عارف ليه حظي البلاك دايما بيوقعني تحت ايدك
> فاكره ربنا يفرح يدك
> كانت غلطه بريئه
> بس ازي عضوه حزب الغلاسه تعديها  علي خير
> :smile01:smile01​



امتي دي  :thnk0001: والنبي يابني مش شوفتها
اكيد الزهايمر كان شغال وقتها 
معقوله برده اكون شوفتها واعديها كدا بالساهل لا يمكن ابدا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي يا روشي​


*
ربنا يخليك يا عيادش :new8:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يا فنانه كنت فاكرك كوكو
> اصل توقيعه كان قبلك فا مختش بالي
> حصل خير


 
باين عليك مركز على الاخر :act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ربنا يخليك يا عيادش :new8:​*



طيب روشي اختصار لروشتا اليل هو اصلا مش اسمك
عيادش دي ايه موقعها من الاعراب


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> براحتي علي فكره


 
وبراحتى انا كمان بس على سهوه :59:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> باين عليك مركز على الاخر :act23:​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
اجي اساعدك يا كيرو
:act23::act23::act23::act23:

الله حلوه اللعبه دي قوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *راسي عم يوجعني ​*


 
سلامتك يا فندم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجي اساعدك يا كيرو
> :act23::act23::act23::act23:
> 
> الله حلوه اللعبه دي قوي


 
ههههههههههه 
يس 
نجربها فى عياد :smile01​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يس
> نجربها فى عياد :smile01​



ماسي ماسي هات راسه بقي
ومشي الناس عشان نجرب براحتنا :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

يا لهوي 
دا انا دخلت الاعضاء في بعضها 
والبنت بقم ولاد والعكس 
يا لهوي
انا اتجننت ولا ايه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا لهوي
> دا انا دخلت الاعضاء في بعضها
> والبنت بقم ولاد والعكس
> يا لهوي
> انا اتجننت ولا ايه ​



يا خراشي عليا وعلي اللي حواليا
انت لسه واخد بالك دلوقت
امال احنا عمالين نقول ايه من بدري
اللي واخد عقلك يا فندم
:mus25::mus25::mus25:


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طيب روشي اختصار لروشتا اليل هو اصلا مش اسمك
> عيادش دي ايه موقعها من الاعراب


*
دا اسمك الدلع :smile01​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يس
> نجربها فى عياد :smile01​



يعني هو عياد ناقص 
يلا يا سيدي 
ضربوا الاعور علي عينه 
قلهم كسرتوا اللينسيز​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا لهوي
> 
> دا انا دخلت الاعضاء في بعضها
> والبنت بقم ولاد والعكس
> ...


 
يا حرام 
كل ده علشان موبايل 
فداك ياحج مليون موبايل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني هو عياد ناقص
> يلا يا سيدي
> ضربوا الاعور علي عينه
> 
> قلهم كسرتوا اللينسيز​


 
علشان تفوق بس يا حج 
اوعى تفهم صح :smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ماسي ماسي هات راسه بقي
> ومشي الناس عشان نجرب براحتنا :smile01



لا يا راجل 
هاتي اصحابك بالمره وجربوا فيا 
علي رائي روزي 
كوبه كده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خراشي عليا وعلي اللي حواليا
> انت لسه واخد بالك دلوقت
> امال احنا عمالين نقول ايه من بدري
> اللي واخد عقلك يا فندم
> :mus25::mus25::mus25:



كتير اللي واخد عقلي صدقيني
بس اللي مسيطر دلوقتي الصداااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يا راجل
> هاتي اصحابك بالمره وجربوا فيا
> علي رائي روزي
> كوبه كده​



والنبي فكره حلوه خالص
واد يا كيرو لم اصحابك وانا هاجيب اصحابي
ونجي نجرب احنا خدنا الاذن اهو
ولم كل الكراسي اللي في المنتدي بقي
ووزعها علي الناس ههههههههههههه
بس بشرط تتضربوا بضمير
اللي مش هيضرب حلو يدخل مع عياد ونجرب فيه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> يا حرام
> كل ده علشان موبايل
> فداك ياحج مليون موبايل ​



موبيل ايه بس 
منا معايا اتنين غيره 
يا  ريت تيجي علي موبيل


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كتير اللي واخد عقلي صدقيني
> بس اللي مسيطر دلوقتي الصداااااااااااااااااااااع



طب تمام عندي علاجه انا كدا
هو خمس ضربات من دول
:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:

واشرب بعدهم بق ميه هتبقي تمام قوي
وتعال بعد سنه ويوم كدا زي انهارده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> والنبي فكره حلوه خالص
> واد يا كيرو لم اصحابك وانا هاجيب اصحابي
> ونجي نجرب احنا خدنا الاذن اهو
> ولم كل الكراسي اللي في المنتدي بقي
> ...



منه له 
اشوف فيكي يوم من اوله​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> منه له
> اشوف فيكي يوم من اوله​




ههههههههههههههه 
طب عايز يكون لونه ايه
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> والنبي فكره حلوه خالص
> واد يا كيرو لم اصحابك وانا هاجيب اصحابي
> ونجي نجرب احنا خدنا الاذن اهو
> ولم كل الكراسي اللي في المنتدي بقي
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه 
طيب تمام 
يلا بينا 
:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> موبيل ايه بس
> منا معايا اتنين غيره
> يا ريت تيجي علي موبيل


 
امممممممممممم
اذاً الموضوع فيه إن واخواتها وجيرانها :mus13:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طيب تمام
> يلا بينا
> :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
> ...




يا خرااااااااااااااااااااشي يا كيرو
انت ما صدقت بقي وعايز تخلص من الواد
دي كلها كراسي ماكنش يومك يا عياد

يالا انا مالي يا عم
انتوا اصحاب مع بعضكم بقي
اطلع انا منها بس حبيت اهدي النفوس وخلاص
اديني عملت اللي عليا كدا انا :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طيب تمام
> يلا بينا
> :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
> ...



كوسا 
لما باجي اعمل موضوع فيه اكتر من 15 صوره بيرفض 
وحضرتك راميلي 21 صوره في لموضوع 
ماشيه معاطك يا جناب المشرف 
الله املا حسد ولا حقد ولا عيني هتطلع علي صلحياتك ولا حاجه


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 أبريل 2011)

تعبانة ومضايقة خالص ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> تعبانة ومضايقة خالص ​



سلامتك يا سكره من التعب والضيقه
روقي كدا وسيبها علي ربنا واكيد كل شئ هايبقي تمام


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خرااااااااااااااااااااشي يا كيرو
> انت ما صدقت بقي وعايز تخلص من الواد
> دي كلها كراسي ماكنش يومك يا عياد
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
ده عياد لازم نخدمه :smile01​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كوسا
> لما باجي اعمل موضوع فيه اكتر من 15 صوره بيرفض
> وحضرتك راميلي 21 صوره في لموضوع
> ماشيه معاطك يا جناب المشرف
> الله املا حسد ولا حقد ولا عيني هتطلع علي صلحياتك ولا حاجه


 
هههههههههههههه 
حقود الواد ده :mus25:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> تعبانة ومضايقة خالص ​


 
الف سلامه يا فندم 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*توكتيل ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

متضايقة جدا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> متضايقة جدا​




*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*





ده الطبيعي يا بنتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده الطبيعي يا بنتي​



*:boxing::act23:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *:boxing::act23:​*



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> متضايقة جدا​



ربنا يبعد اي ضايقه عندك يا مرمر
ويفرحك يا رب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​



*:bud:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

انا فرحانه كتيررررررررررر انهارده
وربنا يستر وتكمل الفرحه لحد باقي اليوم ههههههه


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا فرحانه كتيررررررررررر انهارده
> وربنا يستر وتكمل الفرحه لحد باقي اليوم ههههههه


*اشمعنا بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني اقر و احسد و انق بقي ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسي انام ومكسل ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> نفسي انام ومكسل ​



*هههههههههههه يا سبحان الله 
بيخلق من الحالات دي اربعين :smile01​*


----------



## mero_engel (13 أبريل 2011)

مش فاقه كتير النهارده زي امبارح زي بكره


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ربنا يبعد اي ضايقه عندك يا مرمر
> ويفرحك يا رب




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي كتير
ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *:bud:​*



:59: :59:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> :59: :59:​



:mus25:​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :mus25:​





هههههههههههههه
انتي هتغني عليا يا بت ؟​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انتي هتغني عليا يا بت ؟​





*وانتى تطولى يابت انتى هههههههههه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانتى تطولى يابت انتى هههههههههه​*




مانا مش نفسي حلوة للدرجة دي​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

تعب شديد


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2011)

*خوف وقلق*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

قلق علي شخص غاااااااااالي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_لا شىء _​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

احساس بالتعب والارهاااااااااااق


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_عينى وجعانى _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _عينى وجعانى _​




*سلامتك ياكوكو​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*مصدعة حبتين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

مااااااااشي الحال


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك ياكوكو​*


 
الله يسلمك يا سندريلا 
ميرسى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

ارهاق بعد يوم فظيع ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

*إكتئاب ..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

تعبان​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

*ملللللللل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*مرهقة جداااااااااااا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_عااااااااااااادى_


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

غير متوازن بالمرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_ارهاااااااااااق_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

_حاليلاً صداع جامد​_


----------



## max mike (14 أبريل 2011)

ماشى الحال​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

عاااااااادى


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

مصدع جداااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

تعــب ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*كله تماااااااااااام
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

مهيسه علي الاخر


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

شغاااااااااااااال يونيفرسال ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووووطة :yahoo::dance:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان كتير *


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 أبريل 2011)

تعبانه من جوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

_ تماااااام_


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

احساس مخلبط خالص


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

نفسى استمر كده ​


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2011)

*مفيش حاجة 
الغلطة غلطتى
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

ميه ميه ​


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

تعب نفسي ممل


----------



## Alcrusader (14 أبريل 2011)

وفقني


----------



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2011)

*بـتنجـان
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *بـتنجـان
> *​


اممممممممممممممممممم
طب مقلي ولا مشوي
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاحة نفسيا كتير
*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أبريل 2011)

مستقره


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> تعب نفسي ممل



الف سلامه عليك ياابنى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووط*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

نشكرررر ربناااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*يعنى عادية ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

راحه بال 
هم وانزااااااااااااااااااااح​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممممم لسه مصدعه شوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

عادى لسه عايش​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم لسه مصدعه شوية



الف سلامه يا كوبه :smil15:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عادى لسه عايش​


يا رب دايما يا عمنا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

مضايقه كتير والدنيا مدربكه قوي فوق راسي
اااااااااااااااااه ياراسي


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2011)

*الحمدلله*​


----------



## Bent Christ (16 أبريل 2011)

ضرسى واجعنى,,,,,,,​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يسلمك يا عياد


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

شئ من القلق


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2011)

*على المكتوب ميفدش ندم *​


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2011)

*اهل الهوى وصفولى دواه 
لاقيت دواه زودنى اسى 
ازاى ياترى اهو ده اللى جرى 
وانا معرفش 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

*تفاااااااااااااااااااااااااؤل *


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2011)

*ستاير النسيان نزلت بقالها زمان 
وان كان على الحب القديم واساه 
انا نسيته ياريت كمان تنساه 
تفيد بأيه يا ندم وتعمل ايه ياعتاب 
طالت ليالى الالم واتفرقوا الاحباب 
تعتب عليا ليه انا فى ايديا ايه 
وكفاية بقى تعذيب وشقى 
ودموع فى فراق ودموع فى لقا 
تعتب عليا ليه انا فى ايديا ايه 
فات المعااااااااااااااااااد 
*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

مرتاح شوية عن الاول
نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2011)

قسوة التنهيد والوحدة والتسهيد... وقسوة التنهيد والوحدة والتسهيد.. لسه ماهمش بعيد.. لسه ماهمش بعيد
عايزنا نرجع زى زمان.. قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان
وهاتلى قلب لا داب ولا حب.. ولا انجرح ولا شاف حرمان


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أبريل 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## Rosetta (16 أبريل 2011)

:ab7:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا رب دايما يا عمنا​


 
_ربنا يخليك يا حج_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_نشكر ربنا انى وصلت البيت_​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

_*ضعف وخوووووف*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_اتخنقت _​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

متضايقة شوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_تعبان_​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

متعب جداااا


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

_*مخنووووووووووق*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*عصبييييية
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*احساس معدوم​*


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

*زحلااااااااااان منك انا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أبريل 2011)

*قلقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه  وخااايفه*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حاجه


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

*عاااااااااااااااادى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا غ كل   حال


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووطة كتير كتير ​*


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2011)

*ضهرى واجعنى 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_هو عيد باين من اوله _
_تعب جامد _
_نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

ليه كده يا كوكو

مالك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هو عيد باين من اوله _
> 
> _تعب جامد _
> 
> _نشكر ربنا_​


_*ربنا معاك يا كوكووووووووووووووو*_
_*وتعيد احلى   عيد يا رب *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه كده يا كوكو
> 
> مالك


_مش عارف _
_بس التعب بدأ يرجع تانى بزياده:vava:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا معاك يا كوكووووووووووووووو*_
> 
> _*وتعيد احلى عيد يا رب *_​


 
_ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى _​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه طب حاسب عيونك تبوظ ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه طب حاسب عيونك تبوظ ههههههههههه


 
_هههههههه _
_كوبه _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههه _
> 
> 
> _كوبه _​


* اكيد روزى  *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

متضايقة لابعد الحدود


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة لابعد الحدود


 يارب دايما
_*يوه قصدى فرحانه لابعد الحدود:99::99::99:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_لا جديد_​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

*مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااق  *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_ارهااااااااااق_​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

حنين لماضى  جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوطة قوى انى اتناولت النهاااااااااردة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_مكتأب_​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مكتأب_​


_*اكيد نصة حسديتك معلشى يا كوكو *_
_*ربنا يهدها قريب  يارب *_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اكيد نصة حسديتك معلشى يا كوكو *_
> _*ربنا يهدها قريب  يارب *_​




ههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*اكيد نصة حسديتك معلشى يا كوكو *_
> 
> _*ربنا يهدها قريب يارب *_​


 
_ههههههههههه _
_ التعب بيخنقنى اكتر ما انا مخنوق_​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه _
> 
> 
> _التعب بيخنقنى اكتر ما انا مخنوق_​


_*ر بنا يشيل عنك يا كوكوووووووووووو*_
_*انشاله الكلاب والقطط*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ر بنا يشيل عنك يا كوكوووووووووووو*_
> 
> _*انشاله الكلاب والقطط*_​


 
_ربنا يخليك يا جون _
_زنبهم ايه بس _
_لازم نتحمل الضيقه بفرح _
_والألم بسلام داخلى _
_دى تجارب من عند رب المجد _
_بيفكرنا اننا نسيناه _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ربنا يخليك يا جون _
> 
> _زنبهم ايه بس _
> _لازم نتحمل الضيقه بفرح _
> ...


_* عارف *_
_*احلى حاجة ممكن تحصل لما تلاقى الكون كله ضيقه *_
_*ومتلاقيش حاجة  تساعدك *_
_*ولا حبيب ول اصاحب ول ااى حد*_
_*تروح باصص للسما وبالذات ساعه  الغروب وتقول للشمي  خدى هموم يوميك معاكى*_
_*وامشى*_
_*وبص  بصة تانى وقول لربنا شكرآ انا قبلتها بفرح*_
_*هتلاقى قلبك ارتاح بصدق مش كلام *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

مبسوط اخر سبعتاشر حاجه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مبسوط اخر سبعتاشر حاجه​


_* هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*عقبال ال18*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*عارف *_
> _*احلى حاجة ممكن تحصل لما تلاقى الكون كله ضيقه *_
> _*ومتلاقيش حاجة تساعدك *_
> _*ولا حبيب ول اصاحب ول ااى حد*_
> ...


_ جميل ياجون _
_عندك حق _​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

*مش هضايق تانى  بامانه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبعد عننا الحزن اللى ملىء قلوبنا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* هههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*عقبال ال18*_​



اهو انت ياض​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

> _*تروح باصص للسما وبالذات ساعه  الغروب وتقول للشمي  خدى هموم يوميك معاكى*_
> _*وامشى*_



ههههههههههه انت بتبدل سنانك ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*أه وأه يا زمن *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أه وأه يا زمن *​



*نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا :t9:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

مرتاح


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

*حاسس انى مضايق..*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*ولا حاجه
*​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا :t9:​*


 
*طب قولي لي نعمل أيه ..... ما سوانا دية كانت صدفه :t7:*
*ياريت يعود الزمن علشان منغلطش تاني* ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب قولي لي نعمل أيه ..... ما سوانا دية كانت صدفه :t7:*
> *ياريت يعود الزمن علشان منغلطش تاني* ​


الحياة حلوة للى يفهمه
هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

*غنوا غنواااااا
اعتبرونى مش هنا هههههههه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
برلمل برلملم
ترارا راراااااااااا
ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2011)

:t26::t26::t26::t26:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارفة احاسيس متلخبطة
*​


----------



## zezza (17 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك يا رب ..فرحانة اوى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

مش عارف ازعل
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

احساس جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس جميل


_* اللى هو ايه يعنى*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اموت علشان ارتاح من الألم ده_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _نفسى اموت علشان ارتاح من الألم ده_​


_*ان  كنت تبحث عن الراحة فلن تجدها بداخل صندوق  لا تقدر ان تاخذ انفاسك بداخله*_
_*ان كنت تبحث عن الراحة فبعد عدة ايام من الان سيموت شخص لاجلك *_
_*وهو ينتظر رجوعك اليه*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميل *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ان كنت تبحث عن الراحة فلن تجدها بداخل صندوق لا تقدر ان تاخذ انفاسك بداخله*_
> _*ان كنت تبحث عن الراحة فبعد عدة ايام من الان سيموت شخص لاجلك *_
> _*وهو ينتظر رجوعك اليه*_
> 
> _*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميل *_​


 
_هو الوحيد القادر ان ينزع هذا الألم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2011)

*فرحان علشان  هرجع شغلى تانى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_مخنوق_​


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2011)

*تمام
ماشى الحال​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## bilseka (18 أبريل 2011)

منتظر خلاص الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_عاااادى _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2011)

*إحساس بالكسل ..*


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2011)

مفيش كلام اوصف بيه المرار اللى انا فيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

_لا جديد _​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*زحلان انا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووط*


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*مشتاق اشوف ربنا اوى اوى
*​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*بعيد كتير *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*تايه انا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

تعباااااااااااااان بس فرحان


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*مش فاكره ​*


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2011)

مصدعه مصدعه جداااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> مصدعه مصدعه جداااااااااا


_* خديليك برشامة وكوبايه  شاى وهتبقى كويسة باذن يسوع*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*جسمى مكسرعلى الاخررر :11azy:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جسمى مكسرعلى الاخررر :11azy:​*


_* نجيبلك كام مسمار ونظبطة يا  معلم يومين عيد  بقى*_
_*كل سنة وانتى طيبة :smile01:smile01*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> مصدعه مصدعه جداااااااااا





سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جسمى مكسرعلى الاخررر :11azy:​*



*الف سلامه عليكوا يا بنانيييييت :new8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* نجيبلك كام مسمار ونظبطة يا  معلم يومين عيد  بقى*_
> _*كل سنة وانتى طيبة :smile01:smile01*_​





*ولا هينفعه ياجووو هههههههههه
وانت طيب ياواد وتعالى شيل من عليا شوية بقا :smile01​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*عاوز اروح الشغل ونعسان*
*الله يخربيت الجيش *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكوا يا بنانيييييت :new8:​*




*الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *عاوز اروح الشغل ونعسان*
> *الله يخربيت الجيش *​




*فااااااااشل يادوفعة :mus13:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ولا هينفعه ياجووو هههههههههه*
> 
> *وانت طيب ياواد وتعالى شيل من عليا شوية بقا :smile01*​


* ياباشا  انت تامر  امر*
*كل اللى انت عاوزه  يكون موجود*
*بس هنتحاسب ولا ايه النظام*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ياباشا  انت تامر  امر*
> *كل اللى انت عاوزه  يكون موجود*
> *بس هنتحاسب ولا ايه النظام*​




*هههههههههه
هو فيه محاسبة بين الاخوات برضو
عيب عليك  :smile01​*


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* خديليك برشامة وكوبايه  شاى وهتبقى كويسة باذن يسوع*_​



الصحة ولا مستحمله الشاي ولا البرشام هههههههه




Dona Nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكوا يا بنانيييييت :new8:​*



الله يسلمك يا دونا


----------



## bilseka (19 أبريل 2011)

محتاج ليسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2011)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*احسن نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أبريل 2011)

خوووووووف ع قلق
يارب اتدخلللل ومد اديك


----------



## Bent Christ (19 أبريل 2011)

خايفه


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (19 أبريل 2011)

مبحر فى زكرياتى


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> مبحر فى زكرياتى


*طب أوعي تسرح فتغرق :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*أنا بس متضايق ... *​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*خايفة كتير من اللي جاي ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

شايل هم كبييير


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*جوايا سلام كبييييييير*


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة كتير
*​


----------



## كوك (19 أبريل 2011)

_*عادى*_


_*...*_​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2011)

فرح وقلق كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

_*مخنوق *_​


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2011)

فيا ألم كبير اليوم...


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2011)

ارهاق غير طبيعي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أبريل 2011)

حاسس اني مش حاسس 
حاجه كده ماشيه عل الارض متخدره​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 أبريل 2011)

دعني اقرأ نوعية الناس.


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

_*بحاول اضايق*_​


----------



## شميران (20 أبريل 2011)

بدون احساس


----------



## nabilka (20 أبريل 2011)

احنا فين ولية


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## soso a (20 أبريل 2011)

ارحمنى واعنى انا الذى لا استحق محبتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

*مكتئب
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

_نشكر ربنا عادى _​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

*قرفان*​


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*مشهيص *


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

:090104~384:​


----------



## soso a (20 أبريل 2011)

بفكر كتييييييييير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2011)

*مرررررررهقه​*


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*بتنجــان
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

*بردوووو مكتئب*


----------



## Critic (20 أبريل 2011)

*حاسس انى غريب فى بيتى !*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

مرهقة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *حاسس انى غريب فى بيتى !*


 ده فزورة بقى :2:
هههههه
ربنا معاك ويفرجها


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

تعباااانة​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

*معصبـــــــــــــــة :act31:​*


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> تعباااانة​



*الف سلامه عليكي يا قمررررررررررر
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2011)

قلق و تفكير و محتاره:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا قمررررررررررر*


 ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي
شكرا الك​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

*يعنى شكلى كدا هضايق *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يعنى شكلى كدا هضايق *​





لالالالالالالا
تف من بقك
بس تف بعيد لو سمحت :2:​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> تف من بقك
> 
> بس تف بعيد لو سمحت :2:​


* خـــــــفة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * خـــــــفة *​




من يومي يا باشا​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

*نعسان*​


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2011)

مصدوم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

*ياربى أنت مصدر التعزيات ..فأشكرك لك القوة والمجد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

*مرهق وتعبان جدا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

_*نشكر ربنا  على كل حال *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*مصدعة جدا ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

هموت من الخنقة


----------



## sparrow (21 أبريل 2011)

الواحد مش حاسس بحاجة برغم ما حوله
يمكن الواحد فقد الاحساس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هموت من الخنقة




*ليه كدة بس
ربا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_صداع جامد _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أبريل 2011)

فرحاااااااااااااانة


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_مازال الصداع مستمر _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مازال الصداع مستمر _​


سلامتك كوكو ...
ألف سلامة يا رب:flowers:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> سلامتك كوكو ...
> ألف سلامة يا رب:flowers:


 _الله يسلمك يا فندم _
_ميرسى على زوقك _​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2011)

شوية قلق
بس الحمدلله 
عادي يعني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مازال الصداع مستمر _​




*سلامتك ياكوكو
ربنا يشيل عنك​*


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2011)

متعب اليوم كثيرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك ياكوكو*
> 
> *ربنا يشيل عنك*​


 
_الله يسلمك يا باشا _
_ميرسى_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووط بس مرهق خاااااالص*


----------



## soso a (21 أبريل 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووق وعايزه اعيط


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الواحد مش حاسس بحاجة برغم ما حوله
> يمكن الواحد فقد الاحساس




*مش لوحدك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2011)

عندي صداع في بطني 
ومحدش يسالني ازاي ده ؟​


----------



## marcelino (21 أبريل 2011)

*صداع رخم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

*متدايقة 
قرفانة 
منكدة 
تعبانة 
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *متدايقة
> قرفانة
> منكدة
> تعبانة
> ​*



*وأنا وأنا :smil13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وأنا وأنا :smil13:*​


*
طيب و الحل يا مرمر :smil13:​*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

*مخنوق والله مخنوق .... ولأخر الليل مخنوق*
*مخنوووووق .... مخنوووووق .... مخنوق وحياتكوا محنوق*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارفة كل لحظة بحال
*​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب و الحل يا مرمر :smil13:*​


 
*الأنتحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار .... ونار يا خواتي نار :smil13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق والله مخنوق .... ولأخر الليل مخنوق*
> *مخنوووووق .... مخنوووووق .... مخنوق وحياتكوا محنوق*​



*و أناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق والله مخنوق .... ولأخر الليل مخنوق*
> *مخنوووووق .... مخنوووووق .... مخنوق وحياتكوا محنوق*​


*
هههههههه
نيو حليم معانا هنا وانا معرفش :t33:
مخنوق من ايه بس 
دى حتى الدنيا بمبى بمبى :new2:*​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *نيو حليم معانا هنا وانا معرفش :t33:*
> *مخنوق من ايه بس *
> 
> *دى حتى الدنيا بمبى بمبى :new2:*​



*بمبي بمبي ... دية سعاد حسني ياختي .... ومتركبش معايا دية*
*أنا ع الأصل بدور :flowers:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> طيب و الحل يا مرمر :smil13:​*



*انتى تقومى تقفى كده قدام المرايه
وتقولى كده ..
أنا مش قصير أزعة أنا طويل وأهبل:yahoo:
وكله هيبقى  تمام
ههههههههههه
:new6:*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الأنتحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار .... ونار يا خواتي نار :smil13:*​



*عادي أنا شخصيا مستعدددددددة 
ما تيجي معايا يا توين 
دعم معنوي يعني  ​*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *عادي أنا شخصيا مستعدددددددة *
> *ما تيجي معايا يا توين *
> 
> *دعم معنوي يعني  *​


 
*موافقون .... بس طريقة الأنتحار تفرق *
*نار وشغل البنزين وكدة .... ميكلش معايا*
*نط في النيل ... مش بحب العوم وأخاف هدومي تتبل *
*ممكن نقضيها مخدرات بجرعة دوبل *​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

*وممكن ننزل جامع سلفي ... ونخش نرشم الصليب جوه .... ونكون لبسين مودرن *
*أنا ممكن البس شورت وتيشيرت أمريكا وأنتي كفاية بس تكشفي شعرك*
*وهتبقي موته فل وهننتكتب في التاريخ مع الكفار *​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *موافقون .... بس طريقة الأنتحار تفرق *
> *نار وشغل البنزين وكدة .... ميكلش معايا*
> *نط في النيل ... مش بحب العوم وأخاف هدومي تتبل *
> *ممكن نقضيها مخدرات بجرعة دوبل *​



*يا سلام عليك كده متفقييين تمام 
ما بحبش أموت متعذبة 
خليها مخفف يعني من دون ألم ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *انتى تقومى تقفى كده قدام المرايه
> وتقولى كده ..
> أنا مش قصير أزعة أنا طويل وأهبل:yahoo:
> وكله هيبقى  تمام
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
كده يا مرمر أهبل قولتيلي :t30:
بالمناسبة شو يعني أزعة ؟؟​*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كده يا مرمر أهبل قولتيلي :t30:*
> 
> *بالمناسبة شو يعني أزعة ؟؟*​


* ازعة .... جية من الزعزوعة بتاعة القصب ... وهي تفيد كما ذكر في كتاب الشمختري بن القعطبي انها تفيد قصر القامة وتطلق كثيراً علي الستات فقط :smil13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وممكن ننزل جامع سلفي ... ونخش نرشم الصليب جوه .... ونكون لبسين مودرن *
> *أنا ممكن البس شورت وتيشيرت أمريكا وأنتي كفاية بس تكشفي شعرك*
> *وهتبقي موته فل وهننتكتب في التاريخ مع الكفار *​


*
هههههههههههه
يا لهوي على موتة متل دي هتبقى فل الفل :bomb:
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> كده يا مرمر أهبل قولتيلي :t30:
> بالمناسبة شو يعني أزعة ؟؟​*


*
مش عارفة ازعة :w00t:
يعنى قومى اقفى قدام المراية وانتى هتعرفى :gy0000:
هههههه
يعنى قصييييييييير بس الدلع بتاعها :smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

*انا تعبان اوى ومخنوق اوى اوى *​


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> مش عارفة ازعة :w00t:
> يعنى قومى اقفى قدام المراية وانتى هتعرفى :gy0000:
> هههههه
> يعنى قصييييييييير بس الدلع بتاعها :smile01*​


*
ههههههههههه 
بس انا مش قصيرة 
يعني لا يطلق علي المصطلح ده :smil12:​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> * ازعة .... جية من الزعزوعة بتاعة القصب ... وهي تفيد كما ذكر في كتاب الشمختري بن القعطبي انها تفيد قصر القامة وتطلق كثيراً علي الستات فقط :smil13:*​



*مممممممم
ماشي يا توين يا أزعة  هههههههههه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ..*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

متنرفزة جداااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عندي صداع في بطني
> ومحدش يسالني ازاي ده ؟​




*ازاي ده ؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مخنوق والله مخنوق .... ولأخر الليل مخنوق*
> *مخنوووووق .... مخنوووووق .... مخنوق وحياتكوا محنوق*​




*والمصحف عرفنا انك مخنوق :act23:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أبريل 2011)

انهارده كان يوم روعه جدااااااا
ومبسوطه مووووووووت
وقلقانه برده قوووووووووي
هو كوكتيل بقي من الاخر وخلاص
ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

*عاوز انام  ومش عاوز اصحى تانى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *عاوز انام  ومش عاوز اصحى تانى *​




وانا كمان 
):​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا كمان
> 
> ):​


_* طيب ما تقومى يلا *_​


----------



## رضاك ربي (21 أبريل 2011)

احبك ياربي ويا خالقي وخالق كل الوجود

احبك يا من لا اله الا هو..

احبك يا من لاشريك له..

أحبكيا حبيبي يارب العالمين

احبك يا* الله*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أبريل 2011)

رضاك ربي قال:


> احبك ياربي ويا خالقي وخالق كل الوجود
> 
> احبك يا من لا اله الا هو..
> 
> ...



*صدق الله العظيم :t17:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أبريل 2011)

رضاك ربي قال:


> احبك ياربي ويا خالقي وخالق كل الوجود
> 
> احبك يا من لا اله الا هو..
> 
> ...




*هو انا دخلت جامع ولا ايه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* طيب ما تقومى يلا *_​




ربنا وحده يعلم انا نفسي في كده ازاي
وياريت الموضوع كان بايديا
استحالة كنت اتاخر​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا وحده يعلم انا نفسي في كده ازاي
> وياريت الموضوع كان بايديا
> 
> استحالة كنت اتاخر​


_* ليه يا بنتى هو السرير بعيد اوى كدا ؟:t17::t17:*_
_*نامى على الكرسى بتاع الجهاز*_
_*اه صحيح نسيت ان انتو معندكمش  كرسى*_
_*:smil13::smil13:*_​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

رضاك ربي قال:


> احبك ياربي ويا خالقي وخالق كل الوجود
> 
> احبك يا من لا اله الا هو..
> 
> ...


*ربنا يفتحها عليك ويشرحلك صدرك .... قول أمين *​


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2011)

ساعة مبسوطة وساعة بالعكس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

جوايه حزن والم كبير اوووي


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> ساعة مبسوطة وساعة بالعكس




وانا كدة
مع شوية زهق


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2011)

*زفـــــــــــــت
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

_*مش متفائل بصراحة*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_هو مش تمام _​


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

مهموم اكتير وكلي حزن


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مهموم اكتير وكلي حزن


 
_ربنا يفرح قلبك يا ريس _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_مش متظبط _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 أبريل 2011)

سامحني يسوع ...أنا كتير مقصرة بحقك و أنت كريم معي كتييييييييير ... بس أنت عارف وضعي بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك يا ررررربييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاح جدا عن الاول​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *زفـــــــــــــت
> *​



*فينك يا انجيلا تفرحي فيه:ura1:
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2011)

*كونتسة انا
فرحااااااااااااانة كتيييييير
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *كونتسة انا*​
> * فرحااااااااااااانة كتيييييير*​
> ​




يارب دايما يا حبي:66:​


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2011)

_*حزين جداا يارب علشانك *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*بدايه النهايه *
*قريبآ بالاسواق*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *بدايه النهايه *
> *قريبآ بالاسواق*​




هههههههههههههههه علي البركه هبقي انزل الاسواق ادور ههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه علي البركه هبقي انزل الاسواق ادور ههههههههه:ura1:


_*غير متوافر بالاسواق المصريه :smile01:smile01*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*غير متوافر بالاسواق المصريه :smile01:smile01*_​




ههههههههههه ماشي ماشي هنشوف الموضوع ده قريبا بالاسواق ههههههههه:smile01


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2011)

_*بحس ان منغيرك وحيد يا رب *_
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

الم شديد في جنبي لكن بردو ولا يهشني ههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_صداع وعينى وجعانى _​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

سلامتك يا كوكو

حاول تريح نفسك شوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا كوكو
> 
> حاول تريح نفسك شوية


_الله يسلمك يا روزى _
_شغل كتير ولازم يخلص انهارده _
_علشان اقدر اسلمه بكره _​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يعينك ويقويك يا كوكو

لو محتاج حاجه ابعتها ابوظهالك يوووووووه قصدي اساعدك فيها يعني هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعينك ويقويك يا كوكو
> 
> لو محتاج حاجه ابعتها ابوظهالك يوووووووه قصدي اساعدك فيها يعني هههههههههه


 
_ميرسى ياحجه ويقويكى _
_هههههههههه لالالالا مش عايز ابوظ حاجه _
_مش عارف هى لغه غريبه أصلا :smile01_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالا لغة عربية مش اعطلك بقي

سلامو عليكم هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_وعليكو السلام وهشتك بشتك هههههههههه_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

*تعبانة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعبانة ​*




*الف سلامه عليكي ياقمر
اخبار رجلك ايه
واخبار ممتك والبرد ايه
الف سلامه عليكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي ياقمر
> اخبار رجلك ايه
> واخبار ممتك والبرد ايه
> الف سلامه عليكم​*




*الله يسلمك ياكوكو
احنا الاتنين فطسنين والحمدلله :vava:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياكوكو
> احنا الاتنين فطسنين والحمدلله :vava:​*




*انتي مش مهم
المهم ممتك طبعا :smile02
بس مش تعمليها دلوقتي
استني لبعد العيد :smile01​*


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

مش قادر...


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مش قادر...




ربنا يعينك يا جوجو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي مش مهم
> المهم ممتك طبعا :smile02
> بس مش تعمليها دلوقتي
> استني لبعد العيد :smile01​*




*ههههههه بقا كدةة
هروح اقولها بقااا :nunu0000:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> مش قادر...


_* ربنا معاك يا جوجوووووووو*_​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

*لسه مخنوق *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههه بقا كدةة
> هروح اقولها بقااا :nunu0000:​*



*ولايهشني​*


Twin قال:


> *لسه مخنوق *​



*ربنا يدبر امورك يا أمير
ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لسه مخنوق *​


_*ربنا معاك يا امير *_
_*ويفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يفرح  قلوب الكل وكل سنه والكل طيبين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*مرتاحة كتير
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة *​


_* ربنا معاكى يا روكا ويفرح قلبيك:94:*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

_مخنووووووووق جدا وصدرى تاعبنى_​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مخنووووووووق جدا وصدرى تاعبنى_​


_ *مخنوق ممكن نجبلك انبوبه بوتجاز  تشفط شويه وتولع فى اى حد يضايقك *_
*بعد كدا*
*صدرك دا  قول بابا كيرلس وهتلاقيه  خف*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

انهاردة راح مني اخر حاجة من ريحة حد غالي عندي أوي
فعايز انتحر 
بس عايز شوية تشجيع
مين يتطوع ويشجعني 
ومش هيتعب انا كدة كدة ع الاخر


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انهاردة راح مني اخر حاجة من ريحة حد غالي عندي أوي
> فعايز انتحر
> بس عايز شوية تشجيع
> مين يتطوع ويشجعني
> ومش هيتعب انا كدة كدة ع الاخر


_* يا كيرووووووووووو  متقولش كدا*_
_*انا اول المشجعين*_
_*بس عندى جيش مش فاضى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويرجعلك اللى تاه منك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ربنا معاكى يا روكا ويفرح قلبيك:94:*_​


*ميرسي جون وانت كمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _مخنووووووووق جدا وصدرى تاعبنى_​


*سلامتك يا كوكو*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2011)

*كاره نفسي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

عادى لا مبسوطة ولا زعلانة بس تعبانة

ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انهاردة راح مني اخر حاجة من ريحة حد غالي عندي أوي
> فعايز انتحر
> بس عايز شوية تشجيع
> مين يتطوع ويشجعني
> ومش هيتعب انا كدة كدة ع الاخر



ربنا يعوضك
بس متقولش كده الله يخليك
وايه يشجعك دي
ربنا معاك ويقويك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*كملللللللللللت*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مخنوق ممكن نجبلك انبوبه بوتجاز تشفط شويه وتولع فى اى حد يضايقك *_
> *بعد كدا*
> 
> *صدرك دا قول بابا كيرلس وهتلاقيه خف*​


 
_ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى _
_هو حاسس بيا وشايف اللى تاعبنى _
_وديما بطلبه _
_واحلا مقوله ليه ديما قدام عنيا_
_" كن مطمئناً جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثير ا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر "_​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

> انهاردة راح مني اخر حاجة من ريحة حد غالي عندي أوي
> فعايز انتحر
> بس عايز شوية تشجيع
> مين يتطوع ويشجعني
> ومش هيتعب انا كدة كدة ع الاخر :



ربنا يوفقك ههههههههههه

طب استنى بعد العيد عيد الاول 

اوعى تزعل من كلامى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*nooooooooo comment*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2011)

*شوية توتر وكتييييير ارهااااااق ​*


----------



## soso a (23 أبريل 2011)

عااااااااادى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

حاسس اني هتفرم انهارده 
شغل ودبح ومشاوير 
وحلاق وقداس ومعايدات 
يا رب اليوم ده يعدي بسرعه لحد ما تيجي الساعه 8​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2011)

_لسه تعبان_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أبريل 2011)

مبعرف شو عم يصير


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2011)

*اشكر ربنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2011)

_تعب غير عادى _​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2011)

برده عادى لا مبسوطة ولا زعلانة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*تعبانة اووووووووف :smil13:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أبريل 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ييييييييييييييييييييييااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايسوع  ساعدنييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

*احساسي عادي جداا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أبريل 2011)

بشكرك على كل شيييييي يااااا رب
بحبك يسوع


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

*متدايقة كتيرررررر *​


----------



## just member (23 أبريل 2011)

تعبان شوية لكن اشكر ربنا نفسيا افضل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *متدايقة كتيرررررر *​




*حد يدايق في يوم زي ده
ربنا يفرح قلبك ياقمر​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حد يدايق في يوم زي ده
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ياقمر​*


*
معاك حق يا ميكي 
مفروض اكون مبسوطة بس غصب عني 
كل سنة و انت طيب 
المسيح قام ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> معاك حق يا ميكي
> مفروض اكون مبسوطة بس غصب عني
> كل سنة و انت طيب
> المسيح قام ​*




*ارمي حمولك ع ربنا يا روزيتا
وانشاء الله يدبرلك الصالح ليكي
كل سنه وانتي دايما بخير​*


----------



## just member (23 أبريل 2011)

يااااااي ها الخنقة


----------



## Critic (23 أبريل 2011)

*نعسان*


----------



## zezza (23 أبريل 2011)

جعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أبريل 2011)

مااااااااالللللللللللللة هفففففففففففففففف


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *متدايقة كتيرررررر *​


ما عاش يلي يدايق روزيتيييييييي
مين مزعلك مين:t9:
بس شاوريلي عليه و أنا هجبلك خبرو:t26:
وضعك صعببببب ... جاييتك عالأردن قريبباااااااااااً
بدي افرمو فرم للي زعللي اياكي


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> ما عاش يلي يدايق روزيتيييييييي
> مين مزعلك مين:t9:
> بس شاوريلي عليه و أنا هجبلك خبرو:t26:
> وضعك صعببببب ... جاييتك عالأردن قريبباااااااااااً
> بدي افرمو فرم للي زعللي اياكي



*ههههههههههه
يا حياتي انتي بعرفك ما بتقصري 
يا ريييييييييييت تيجي يلا بستناكي بدنا نفرمه لهلحدا :99:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يا حياتي انتي بعرفك ما بتقصري
> يا ريييييييييييت تيجي يلا بستناكي بدنا نفرمه لهلحدا :99:​*


جااااااااااااااااااية اهوووووووو


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

:cry2::cry2::cry2:​


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2011)

*عادي ... :cry2:*​


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

*بركات السير مع الله    +         +         +*

بركات السير مع الله 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 							 							 								  وسار أخنوخ مع الله، ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه ( تك 5: 24  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    «المُساير الحكماء يصير حكيمًا»  ( أم 13: 20   )، والسير مع الله معناه تعلُّم حكمة الله، وهذه العادة التي كانت لأخنوخ  جعلته يتعلَّم طرق الله من جهة العالم الأثيم، فهو قد عرف كيف أن شر  الإنسان تعاظم على الأرض، وكيف أن أفكار قلب الإنسان شريرة كل يوم، وكيف أن  دم هابيل البار كان يصرخ طالبًا النقمة، ولماذا أمسك الله العادل يده عن  أن يعاقب قايين قاتل أخيه، كل هذا عرفه أخنوخ لأنه «سار مع الله»، وتعلَّم  منه.  وإذ تعلَّم من الله تطلع أخنوخ إلى يوم عتيد «يوم الغضب واستعلان  دينونة الله العادلة»  ( رو 2: 5   ).  وعلى ذلك، فقبل الطوفان، استطاع أخنوخ أن يتنبأ عن أمور آتية في  مستقبل العالم، فقال: «هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه، ليصنع دينونة على  الجميع، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى  جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلَّم بها عليه خطاةٌ فجارٌ» (يه14، 15).  هذه  النبوة عظيمة من نواحِ كثيرة، فهي أقدم نبوة وقد أُعطيت من الله لأخنوخ،  ربما في حياة آدم، وفيها تخبير بظهور ربنا يسوع للقضاء والدينونة، وربما  دون أن يفهم هو ملء المعنى الذي يعبِّر عنه. 

  ولا شك أن الطوفان كان تتميمًا جزئيًا لهذا التحذير الذي نادى به أخنوخ  من دينونة الشر العتيدة، لكن تمام النبوة على الوجه الأكمل لا يزال ينتظر  مجيء الرب في ربوات قديسيه  ( زك 14: 5   ؛ 1تس3: 13).  إن رجل الله الذي تأسف على طغيان الإثم في أيامه، قد أُعطي  أن يرى أن الحق والبر لا بد أن يسودا، وأن كل شر وإثم لا بد أن يُدانا.   ولكن قبل مجيء هذا اليوم الذي يتحقق فيه ذلك، نُقل أخنوخ من مشهد الشر  الجامح في الأرض.  وهذه كرامة خاصة أُضيفت على الرجل الذي سار إلى جانب  الله وسط ارتداد الجنس الآدمي.  وأخنوخ نُقل إلى السماء؛ مسكن البر  والقداسة، والتي منها سيأتي الرب مع ربوات قديسيه ليصنع دينونة على الجميع. 

   وفي طريقة انتقال أخنوخ نرى صورة لاختطاف المؤمنين الأحياء عند نزول  الرب من السماء بهتاف.  فالأحياء من المؤمنين، الذين يبقون على الأرض إلى  ذلك اليوم، سوف يُختطفون لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء «وهكذا نكون كل حين مع  الرب»  ( 1تس 4: 15  - 17).   

 						 					 					 						     *******************************************






                                                          SAMI     BAROOD


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أبريل 2011)

عادي كتييييييييير


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2011)

كان يوم نكد اخر حاجه 
بس نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

*تفاااااااااااااؤل 
*​


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2011)

حزين جداااا وحالي سيئ في هيك...


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة 
*​


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

فرحانه بالعيد مع احساااااااااااااس حزين فى قلبى بحاول اهرب منه


----------



## Rosetta (24 أبريل 2011)

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2011)

لسه متنكده قووي


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لسه متنكده قووي


 
الف سلامه عليك يا حبيبتى 

لو بطلتى تغلسى على الناس اكيد يزول النكد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2011)

> الف سلامه عليك يا حبيبتى
> 
> لو بطلتى تغلسى على الناس اكيد يزول النكد ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههه تبطل ازاى

احنا قايلين القسم هههههههههه

سلامتك يا نيفو يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2011)

انتى كمان زعلانة يا مرمورا ؟؟

ربنا معاكى حبيبتى


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى كمان زعلانة يا مرمورا ؟؟
> 
> ربنا معاكى حبيبتى





يعني شوية يا كوينا
ومعاكي يارب يا قمر​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2011)

عندى  صُداع


----------



## أنجيلا (24 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عندى صُداع


*الف سلامة عليك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 أبريل 2011)

*نعسانة*
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الف سلامة عليك*​


تعيشى يا قمر
ربنا يخليكى


> نعسانه



انا عاوز انام برضو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2011)

مبسوطة انى خرجت انهاردة


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبسوطة انى خرجت انهاردة


وفيه ام تسيب ابنه وتخرج؟
انت قلبك قاسى اوى اوى
هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبسوطة انى خرجت انهاردة


* وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أبريل 2011)

اشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> وفيه ام تسيب ابنه وتخرج؟
> انت قلبك قاسى اوى اوى
> هههههههه



لاء اخدته معايا ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااان



يللا عقبال كل عيد ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

اشتغاله جديدة
ههههههههههههههههه
انا حاسس انى عاوز انام
وهقوم فعلا


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> اشتغاله جديدة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا حاسس انى عاوز انام
> وهقوم فعلا



هههههههههه تصبح على خير


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

ونتى من اهل الخير
ابقى صحينى الساعه 9 الظهر
ممكن
هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> ونتى من اهل الخير
> ابقى صحينى الساعه 9 الظهر
> ممكن
> هههههههه



لالا بكون نايمة فى الميعاد ده هههههههههه

هصحيك 11 العصر ههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

عادي زي كل يوم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2011)

*مرهق ع الاخر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوطه وبتمنى الكل يكون زيى ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

حاسس اني مش عارف اخد نفسي 
الفسيخ مالي الشارع 
يا رب عدي اليوم ده علي خير​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

*هابى رنجة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا بكون نايمة فى الميعاد ده هههههههههه
> 
> هصحيك 11 العصر ههههههههه


الساعه 11 الان يا ماما
ولسة نايمة
ههههههههههههه
اكيد بتحلمى بيا


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

جعـــــــــــــــــان


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

زهق بسيط


----------



## Rosetta (25 أبريل 2011)

*Kit Kat :Red_Heart_Balloon:​*


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

*بتنجان
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> الساعه 11 الان يا ماما
> ولسة نايمة
> ههههههههههههه
> اكيد بتحلمى بيا



عرفت منين ؟؟

حلمت انى خنقت واحد ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> جعـــــــــــــــــان



اشترى سندوتشات فسيخ ورنجة هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2011)

> هابى رنجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هابى رنجة و فسيخ وملوحة وبيض هههههههههه


----------



## zezza (25 أبريل 2011)

فاقدة الاحساس و شعور باى حاجة 
ربنا يسامح الرنجة ​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أبريل 2011)

:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (25 أبريل 2011)

تائه فى بحر زكرياتى الحزينة


----------



## Rosetta (25 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> تائه فى بحر زكرياتى الحزينة



*انسى الزعل يا حازم ما في بعد الصحة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك أخي الغالي ​*


----------



## kajoh (25 أبريل 2011)

:smi420:كلامك جميلة ودى اول مشاركة لى بالمنتدى وانا بصراحة مش عارف اتعامل معاه  فا اللى يعرف ياريت يقولى:smi420:


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2011)

*اقل من العادي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2011)

حزينه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

لا جديد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*مبسوطة جدا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> حزين جداااا وحالي سيئ في هيك...


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوجو*​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (25 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انسى الزعل يا حازم ما في بعد الصحة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك أخي الغالي ​*



ياريت الحزن يتنسى كنت زمانى بقيت اسعد انسان فى الدنيا

تسلمى روزى على كلامك ومدخلتك الجميلة وادام الرب عليكى

الصحة والسعادة وربنا يفرحك ويفرح قلبى عزيزتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*عاااااااااااادي زهقانة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أبريل 2011)

تعبااااانه يا ربيييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعبااااانه يا ربيييييييييييييييييييي


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

_*يوم جميل اووووووى بس اخر يوم *_
_*بجد زعلان اوووووووى*_​


----------



## azazi (26 أبريل 2011)

مبسوط ومستانس


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

:ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*يوم جميل اووووووى بس اخر يوم *_
> _*بجد زعلان اوووووووى*_​


*ربنا يفرحك يا جون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> :ab7::ab7::ab7:​


*مالك بس يا بت:smil8:*​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

انا مخنوقه خالص
ده كتير اوي عليا يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا مخنوقه خالص
> ده كتير اوي عليا يارب


*ربنا يفرحك يارب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك بس يا بت:smil8:*​





متضايقة شوية يا روكا​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا مخنوقه خالص
> ده كتير اوي عليا يارب




ربنا يفرجها من عنده ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> متضايقة شوية يا روكا​


*مالك يا بت*
*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا بت*
> *ربنا يفرحك*​




هقولك علي احساسي
عارفة لما تتعبي سنين
وتتعبي كتير اوي
وتحسي في الاخر ان تعبك ده راح علي الفاضي
اهو هو ده احساسي دلوقتي​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2011)

مرهق وعاوز انام والجو تلج في الشارع
لازم اي حاجه تضيع البرد


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> :ab7::ab7::ab7:​


_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك اي مرمورة *_
_*وتكونى بخير *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يفرحك يا جون*​


_* وانتى كمان يا روكااااااااااا*_​


----------



## totty (26 أبريل 2011)

*قلقانة بس واثقة في ربنا اوووي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااان  وقلقان ومخنوق *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2011)

*منتهى الارهاق ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

*ملل جدآآآآ*​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

_*انت عارف يارب *_​


----------



## bilseka (26 أبريل 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2011)

تعبان جدا جدا جداااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2011)

الي متي يارب تنساني في حزن قلبي


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أبريل 2011)

*تمااااااااام
*​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

_*مش عارف*_​


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (26 أبريل 2011)

الوحدة بتقلنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أبريل 2011)

زهههههههههقانننننننننه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*حلو عايشة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلو عايشة*​





يارب دايما يا خالتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2011)

محتاره قوووووووي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*كله كويس الحمدلله
*​


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2011)

*مخنوق*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *مخنوق*




ربنا يفرح قلبك يا باشا​


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا باشا​



*شكرا ليكي مرمورة*


----------



## ارووجة (27 أبريل 2011)

عاادي


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*تعبان حبه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

عاوز اناااااام


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عاوز اناااااام




علشان في الشغل يعني ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

بجد اصعب شئ
لما تضحك والدموع مالية عينيك
):​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

اه يا مرموره في الشغل وبقالي كتير منمتش


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اه يا مرموره في الشغل وبقالي كتير منمتش




انا بقي في بيتنا وقدامي السرير ومش عايزة انام :gy0000:​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههه
عادي كلها 10 12 ساعه وهنااام


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ههههه
> عادي كلها 10 12 ساعه وهنااام





محسسني انهم 10 دقايق يا حج​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

هههه انا بهون علي نفسي مش اكتر


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2011)

:ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7::ab7:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*صداع ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2011)

*مضايق بس متفاااااااااااااائل *


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

تعبانة اوي ):​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

حاسة اني مش عارفة اخد نفسي
وقلبي هيقف من كتر الزعل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة اني مش عارفة اخد نفسي
> وقلبي هيقف من كتر الزعل​



*ليه بس كده يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يسندك ويقويكى ويحل بسلامه  العجيب فى قلبك *


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة اني مش عارفة اخد نفسي​
> 
> وقلبي هيقف من كتر الزعل​


 

*متزعليش نفسك كدة مفيش حاجة تستاهل*
*قومي كدة اغسلي وشك  وحاولي تعملي اي حاجة*
*ربنا يقويكي*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه بس كده يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يسندك ويقويكى ويحل بسلامه  العجيب فى قلبك *




مخنوقة اوي يا دونا وموجوعة اوي
بصي اقري الجزء ده من الاغنية وحسيه ووقتها هتحسي بيا

هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت ولقيت اقرب ما ليك في الدنيا مش حوليك ؟؟
​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *متزعليش نفسك كدة مفيش حاجة تستاهل*
> *قومي كدة اغسلي وشك  وحاولي تعملي اي حاجة*
> *ربنا يقويكي*




للاسف في يا سبارو
حاضر هقوم اغسل وشي​


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة اني مش عارفة اخد نفسي
> وقلبي هيقف من كتر الزعل​


*يا مرمورة متخليش حاجه مهما كانت تزعلك اوي كده
كل حاجه خديها واحدة واحدة و فكري كويس بعقلك قبل مشاعرك
و اكيد حتلاقي حل 
ربنا معاكي*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*عندى صداع
*​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخنوقة اوي يا دونا وموجوعة اوي
> بصي اقري الجزء ده من الاغنية وحسيه ووقتها هتحسي بيا
> 
> هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت ولقيت اقرب ما ليك في الدنيا مش حوليك ؟؟
> ​



*ايه ده ؟؟

كبرى دماغك  وسيبك من اللى مايستهلش
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا مرمورة متخليش حاجه مهما كانت تزعلك اوي كده
> كل حاجه خديها واحدة واحدة و فكري كويس بعقلك قبل مشاعرك
> و اكيد حتلاقي حل
> ربنا معاكي*




للاسف لسه مش اتعودت اتجاهل مشاعري​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *عندى صداع
> *​




سلامتك يا مارو​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه ده ؟؟
> 
> كبرى دماغك  وسيبك من اللى مايستهلش
> *​




طب لو كان يستاهل اعمل ايه ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

حرقت نفسي ​


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب لو كان يستاهل اعمل ايه ؟​


 

تبقي دي ارادة ربنا ولازم تبقي مؤمنة بكده
انتي كدة هتموتي نفسك من الحزن 
 وبصي حواليكي هتلاقي في بلاوي كتير ومشاكل كتير وهتلاقي نفسك اقل واحده
في حجم المشاكل 
حاولي كدة تفوقي نفسك وخلي عندك ارادة قويه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخنوقة اوي يا دونا وموجوعة اوي
> بصي اقري الجزء ده من الاغنية وحسيه ووقتها هتحسي بيا
> 
> هتعمل ايه لو نمت يوم وصحيت ولقيت اقرب ما ليك في الدنيا مش حوليك ؟؟
> ​



*انا معاكى يا مرموره ان فى حاجات ممكن نمر بيها توجعنا اوووى 
تجربة صعبه وفراق مر لكن علشان نتعلم لازم نتوجع 
حولى اللى حصل لفايده ودرس استقيدى منه
وخليكى واثقه انك لو حاسه انها نهايه ده احساس مزيف
 هى مش نهايه لحياتك هى بس نهايه لمرحله وبدايه لمرحله جديده 
يمكن دلوقتى انتى مش هتفهمى كلامى ده علشان انتى فى مرحلة الالم بس شويه وهتفوقى وهتلاقى نفسك اقوى من الاول
اهم حاجه متخليش تجربتك تهزمك لازم تكونى اقوى منها 
وابعدى عن اى شىء هيزود حزنك فى المرحله دى استبدلى الاغانى الحزينه بترانيم معزيه وابعدى عن اى شىء يذكرك بسبب الالم 
صلواتى من اجلك واى شىء اقدر اقدمهولك انا تحت امرك يا حبيبتى
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> تبقي دي ارادة ربنا ولازم تبقي مؤمنة بكده
> انتي كدة هتموتي نفسك من الحزن
> وبصي حواليكي هتلاقي في بلاوي كتير ومشاكل كتير وهتلاقي نفسك اقل واحده
> في حجم المشاكل
> حاولي كدة تفوقي نفسك وخلي عندك ارادة قويه




صدقيني بحاول اعمل كده
لاني انا اصلا طبعي الهزار والضحك
يعني بصي دلوقتي انا جوايا اد ايه حزن بس برده بضحك وبهزر
مش متعودة خالص علي الحزن ده فبحاول اطلع نفسي منه بسرعة
صليلي انتي بس كتير يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا معاكى يا مرموره ان فى حاجات ممكن نمر بيها توجعنا اوووى
> تجربة صعبه وفراق مر لكن علشان نتعلم لازم نتوجع
> حولى اللى حصل لفايده ودرس استقيدى منه
> وخليكى واثقه انك لو حاسه انها نهايه ده احساس مزيف
> ...





انا فعلا اتعلمت درس عمري كله
ممكن الدرس ده هظلم بيه نفسي بعد كده بس علي الاقل مش هتجرح تاني بالشكل ده
لا انا عارفة ان دي مش نهاية الدنيا ولا اي حاجة
وعارفة ان الموضوع مسألة وقت مش اكتر
بس يا عالم الوقت ده هيعدي ازاي
صدقيني انا اول ما حصل معايا اللي ضايقني 
قفلت باب اوضتي عليا وقريت في الانجيل
اه في البداية كنت بعيط جامد لكن في النهاية كنت هديت ودموعي نشفت
ربنا يخليكي يا دونا مش محتاجة اكتر من وجودكم حوليا 
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا اخواتي​


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاكي ويقويكي
وزي ما قالت دونا اسمعي ترانيم هتعزيكي كتير بجد بدل الاغاني هتكئبك اكتر 
وحاولي لو قدرتي اقري مزامير هتديكي سلام
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا معاكي ويقويكي
> وزي ما قالت دونا اسمعي ترانيم هتعزيكي كتير بجد بدل الاغاني هتكئبك اكتر
> وحاولي لو قدرتي اقري مزامير هتديكي سلام
> ربنا يفرح قلبك




ربنا يخليكي
انا فعلا امبارح قريت مزامير وهديتني جدا
ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا فعلا اتعلمت درس عمري كله
> ممكن الدرس ده هظلم بيه نفسي بعد كده بس علي الاقل مش هتجرح تاني بالشكل ده
> لا انا عارفة ان دي مش نهاية الدنيا ولا اي حاجة
> وعارفة ان الموضوع مسألة وقت مش اكتر
> ...


*هيعدى كله بيعدى يا مرموره 
والوقت ده بكره يبقى مجرد ذكريات 
احنا كلنا جنبك يا قمررر واللى يضايقك شاورى بس عليه واحنا نبعتله واحد سلفى يوضبه ld:ههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاكى مرمورا حبيبتى

ويفرح قلبك ديما


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

متضايقة بسيط


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هيعدى كله بيعدى يا مرموره
> والوقت ده بكره يبقى مجرد ذكريات
> احنا كلنا جنبك يا قمررر واللى يضايقك شاورى بس عليه واحنا نبعتله واحد سلفى يوضبه ld:ههههههه*




ههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا
حرام بعد الشر​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ربنا معاكى مرمورا حبيبتى
> 
> ويفرح قلبك ديما




ومعاكي يارب ياحبي​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> متضايقة بسيط





لالالالالالالالا
الحقي نفسك يا بت وانسي
هبقي انا وانتي
عيب كده​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

موجوع اوي...


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2011)

*جوايا رجاء وعزاء وسلام يعنى كلها مشاعر بركة من ربنا*


----------



## Rosetta (27 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*محتااااااااااااارة*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

*زي مانا *​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

> لالالالالالالالا
> الحقي نفسك يا بت وانسي
> هبقي انا وانتي
> عيب كده



ههههههههههه ما انا بحاول اهو ياحبى

ادعيلى الطلعة الاولى صعبة ههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2011)

حززززززززززيننننننننننه


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه ما انا بحاول اهو ياحبى
> 
> ادعيلى الطلعة الاولى صعبة ههههههههه




انتي هتقوليلي ياختي علي اول طلعة​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> حززززززززززيننننننننننه




ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## azazi (28 أبريل 2011)

مجانين,معتوهين,مرضى,ضائقة صدورهم,حزانى,حيارى,كل هذا موجود هنا
موضوع يجيب الهم

:t31:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتي​



يارب
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

:big74::big74::big74:​


----------



## totty (28 أبريل 2011)

*قلقانة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

*تعبانة*
​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

*قلقاااااااااااااااانة كتير و خايفة كتيييير 
يا رب تجيبلي الخير يا رب​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2011)

بدايه اليوم كان قلق وخوف وبكاء
وفي منتصفه كانت اجمل فرحه لينا كلنا
اشكرك يا الهي الحنون علي هديتك الجميله


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2011)

الحاجات الحلوة اللي جوايا بتموت ):
فعلا احساس صعب جدا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الحاجات الحلوة اللي جوايا بتموت ):
> فعلا احساس صعب جدا​



*الحاجات الحلوه عمرها ما بتموووت يا مرموره ولابتتنسى 
احساسك الصعب ده انتى بس اللى تقدرى تتخلصى منه بسرعه
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

يعنى شغال


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 أبريل 2011)

زهقت
:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## emad93 (29 أبريل 2011)

تعب وتفكير


----------



## كرسماس (29 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك على الوحش قبل الحلو


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

*يعني عنجد زيادة هيك صارت الشغلة زودوها :act31:​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني عنجد زيادة هيك صارت الشغلة زودوها :act31:​*


 

ليش رجعوا نزلوا السفلية كما مرة :crazy_pil


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ليش رجعوا نزلوا السفلية كما مرة :crazy_pil



*انت بالذات لا تحكي معي :nunu0000:​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انت بالذات لا تحكي معي :nunu0000:​*


 
كان قصدي السلفيين 

بس ليش ما أحكي معك ، أنا متل السمكة بقدرش أعيش من دون ما تحكي معي ، بمووت خنقاً وقهراً :smi420:


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كان قصدي السلفيين
> 
> بس ليش ما أحكي معك ، أنا متل السمكة بقدرش أعيش من دون ما تحكي معي ، بمووت خنقاً وقهراً :smi420:



*ااااااااه صدقت :hlp:​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ااااااااه صدقت :hlp:​*


 
صدقي روزتي صدقي


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> صدقي روزتي صدقي



:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:​


 

:heat::heat::heat::heat:

الدنيا شوب ويلا لحالي شوّبت هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> :heat::heat::heat::heat:
> 
> الدنيا شوب ويلا لحالي شوّبت هههههههههههههه



*لا هي شووووب ودرجة الحرارة 24 
بس بكره في انخفاض لتصل الى 17 :smile02
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2011)

اشكر ربنا علي كل شئ


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا هي شووووب ودرجة الحرارة 24 *
> *بس بكره في انخفاض لتصل الى 17 :smile02*​


 
مين الأخ؟ محمد من الأرصاد الجوية هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مين الأخ؟ محمد من الأرصاد الجوية هههههههههههههه



*ههههههههه ييييييييي كشفتني إني محمد انا :t33:​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه ييييييييي كشفتني إني محمد انا :t33:​*


 
أنا يالي كاشفك ياباشا :crazy_pil


----------



## كوك (29 أبريل 2011)

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

حزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززين​


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2011)

*خلصت الحكاية 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*Bad MoOod​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

*بإنتظار يوم الدينونة بفارغ الصبر ​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بإنتظار يوم الدينونة بفارغ الصبر ​*


 

هع هع في مين ناوية تتشفّي ههههههههههههههههه

أبو علي ، بدي أتزوج قبل يوم الدينونة لا تخرّبي علينا ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هع هع في مين ناوية تتشفّي ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أبو علي ، بدي أتزوج قبل يوم الدينونة لا تخرّبي علينا ههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه 
يا فاهمني إنت كيف عرفت إني بدي أتشفى بهالحدا 
مش طبيعي شو بتقرأ أفكاري يا لولو 
بعدين هاد إللي ماخد عقلك تتزوج قبل الدينونة ههههههههههههه
ضحكتني عنجد :new6:​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه *
> *يا فاهمني إنت كيف عرفت إني بدي أتشفى بهالحدا *
> *مش طبيعي شو بتقرأ أفكاري يا لولو *
> *بعدين هاد إللي ماخد عقلك تتزوج قبل الدينونة ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههه ما هو انتي عارفة البير وغطاه 

وبعدين الإجازة يالي بدّي آخدها وصارلي سنين بحلم فيها ، هيك تروح علي يعني هههههههههههه

مش لاعب


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بإنتظار يوم الدينونة بفارغ الصبر ​*




يا بختك ياروسيتا مستعديه


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

nothing 
nothing at all


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ما هو انتي عارفة البير وغطاه
> 
> وبعدين الإجازة يالي بدّي آخدها وصارلي سنين بحلم فيها ، هيك تروح علي يعني هههههههههههه
> 
> مش لاعب



*ههههههههههههههه
كل إشي ولا الإجازة هاي 
بدي أفركش الشغلة بس إستنى علي 
بدي أصير فاعل خير ههههههههههه (ضحكة شريرة ) 
بس ما في أيقونة في المنتدى لحد شرير للأسف :t30:​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> يا بختك ياروسيتا مستعديه



*صدقيني أنا مش مستعدة بالعكس نفسي أستعد وأصير قديسة قبل فوات الأوان هههههههههه
بس ده من ملل الحياة إللي نحنا فيها ​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كل إشي ولا الإجازة هاي *
> *بدي أفركش الشغلة بس إستنى علي *
> *بدي أصير فاعل خير ههههههههههه (ضحكة شريرة ) *
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لئيمة :closedeye


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لئيمة :closedeye



*إنت :closedeye​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إنت :closedeye​*


 
لا إنتي :closedeye


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا إنتي :closedeye



*لا إنت و نص :closedeye​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*متعصبة جداا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*خايفه ع الكاتدرائيه اووووى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خايفه ع الكاتدرائيه اووووى​*





*me  to ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 أبريل 2011)

حاسة بضيق رهييييييييب​


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا إنت و نص :closedeye​*



*لا انتي ونص وتلات ارباع :closedeye*​


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *me to ​*


 

حدى بنادي علي 

الله يطمنكم يارب ... بس شو بالزبط القصة؟


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *لا انتي ونص وتلات ارباع :closedeye*​



*لا أنت ونص و مليون :closedeye​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا أنت ونص و مليون :closedeye​*


 
*لا إنتِ ونص وتريليون :closedeye*

*هلّا بحط النقطة :smil8: لا تخلّيني أحطها هلّا :warning::crazy_pil*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *لا إنتِ ونص وتريليون :closedeye*
> 
> *هلّا بحط النقطة :smil8: لا تخلّيني أحطها هلّا :warning::crazy_pil*​



*إنت 
إنت 
إنت 
إنت 
إنت 
إنت 

شو عنيييييييد :t30:
​*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إنت *
> *إنت *
> *إنت *
> *إنت *
> ...


 
*إنتي إنتي إنتي .... زقفة الكشافة ههههههههههههه :closedeye*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

*تعبان جدا عايز استريح بقي يوم​*


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان جدا عايز استريح بقي يوم​*


 
نبعت نجيب ريه وسكينه يريحوووووووووك مش يوم لا كل الايام 
هههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*دماغى فيها وش
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> نبعت نجيب ريه وسكينه يريحوووووووووك مش يوم لا كل الايام
> هههههههههههه




*ياريت بجد يا سهير
يبقي ارتحت للابد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*متضايقة جداااااااا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2011)

عاوز اكسر اي حاجه قدامي
بجد


----------



## bilseka (30 أبريل 2011)

قمة الغضب ولكني منتظر الرب


----------



## sparrow (30 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياريت بجد يا سهير*
> 
> *يبقي ارتحت للابد*​


 

يا ساتر يا ميكي قول بس يارب 
وكله هيتظبط


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2011)

*متضايق جدا*​


----------



## totty (30 أبريل 2011)

*زعلانة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

كله متضايق وزعلان وغضبان

وحدووووووو


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا احسن من امبارح


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايماً على كل حال..*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

بالضيق​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*ممممممممممم مش عارفة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

*عندي صدااااااااع*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممم مش عارفة*​



:thnk0001:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بالضيق​



*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا بوب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عندي صدااااااااع*
> ​



*سلامتك يا قمررر :new8:​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ​*



*سلامتك حبيبتى 
مالك بس ؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2011)

احساسى 
ان انا كوكو 
هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2011)

*حيرت قلبى معاك 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك حبيبتى
> مالك بس ؟؟*



*تعبانة كتير يا دونا من كل شيء 
ما في شي في الحياة يفرح 
كلها هم و نكد و حزن :smil13:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> احساسى
> ان انا كوكو
> هههههههههههههه ​



*برضه كنت شاكه فى كده انا :new6:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعبانة كتير يا دونا من كل شيء
> ما في شي في الحياة يفرح
> كلها هم و نكد و حزن :smil13:​*



*الظاهر يا حبيبتى دى سمة العصر
بقى الكل حزين ومهموم ومخنوق  من مشاكله 
بس مش يمكن ده انسب وقت نطلب فيه ربنا ونمسك فيه *


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الظاهر يا حبيبتى دى سمة العصر
> بقى الكل حزين ومهموم ومخنوق  من مشاكله
> بس مش يمكن ده انسب وقت نطلب فيه ربنا ونمسك فيه *


*
ربنا هو ثقتي و عزائي الوحيد من كل الدنيا 
وربنا يفرح الجميع و يبعد عنهم الضيق و الحزن 
مرررسي يا دونا لإهتمامك 
أصيلة دائما و محبة للجميع 
ربنا ما يحرمنا من طيبة قلبك و ذوقك يا قمر ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2011)

*متفائلة
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

محدش فاهم حاجة خااااااالص ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2011)

نشكر ربنا احسن بكتيررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ربنا هو ثقتي و عزائي الوحيد من كل الدنيا
> وربنا يفرح الجميع و يبعد عنهم الضيق و الحزن
> مرررسي يا دونا لإهتمامك
> ...



*امين يا رب 
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى انتوا كلكوا اخواتى وطبيعى احيكوا و اهتم بيكوا :new8:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *برضه كنت شاكه فى كده انا :new6:​*


بس هو قالى ان هو كوكو :mus13:​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمررر :new8:​*


* الله يسلمك يا حبي:love45:*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أبريل 2011)

*من أجمل ما سمعت من تراااااانيم بكتنيييييييي كتير 

http://www.4shared.com/file/154586182/1df29a99/ESNEDNY_F_DA3FY.html​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*قلقااااانة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يا ساتر يا ميكي قول بس يارب
> وكله هيتظبط




*يارب يا سهير
مش بقول غيرها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :thnk0001:​


:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*I don't know any thing​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *I don't know any thing​*


*وانتي كمان مش عارفة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانتي كمان مش عارفة:fun_lol:*​




*ولا اعرف اى حاجة يا اوختى :new2:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

نفسي اصرخ واملي الدنيا آهات​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

محتاااااااااااااره قوي


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

*اشكر ربناااا
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*صاحية بدرى وكان ماليش نفس اصحى :11azy:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2011)

* ارهاق نفسى ​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*حيرة من كل حاجه
*​


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

_*وحيد جدااا *_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مايو 2011)

:11_1_211v::11_1_211v::11_1_211v:


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*المهانة 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*احسن كتييييييييير
*​


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

_*مع ان حاسس بالوحده بس عايز ابعد اكتر عن الدونياا  *_

_*لان مخنوق جدااااا*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*صوابعين رجلى وجعانى :11azy:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

بموت بجد​


----------



## sparrow (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بموت بجد​


 
بعد الشر عليكي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2011)

> بموت بجد



ربنا معاكى بجد يا قمر


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي




كده انا ازعل
خليني اخلص​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ربنا معاكى بجد يا قمر




ومعاكي يارب يا قمر​


----------



## ICE IDG (1 مايو 2011)

مخنوقة جداا
وزعلانة كمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2011)

ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق فظيع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بموت بجد​


*بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ولا اعرف اى حاجة يا اوختى :new2:​*


*شطورة يا اوختي*:a82:​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر*​




تفي من بقك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تفي من بقك​


*نو ماليش نفس:ranting:*​


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسي حد يدخل الفرحة للموضوع ده *


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *نفسي حد يدخل الفرحة للموضوع ده *




بتحلم انت​


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بتحلم انت​


*يا مرمورة نحاول نحققه طيب*


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

محتاره جدااا


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا مرمورة نحاول نحققه طيب*




بيقولوا زمن المعجزات انتهي​


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بيقولوا زمن المعجزات انتهي​


*انتي قفلتي تاني الوول بتاعك؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارحمنا يا رب هههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفر​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2011)

*ولا حاسس بحاجه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ولا حاسس بحاجه*​


*يالهوي وده من ايه بقا:t33:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

حـــــــــــلوة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2011)

*حاسس بملل !!*


----------



## marcelino (2 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوي وده من ايه بقا:t33:*​




:t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## totty (2 مايو 2011)

*تعبت من التعب*​


----------



## نزار العمر (2 مايو 2011)

*الصلاة بإخلاص ...*

أنفخ في حروف الأشواق من عبقريتي ... أتألق تحت نسائم الرب العظيم و أبلغ منيتي ... اسرح عن صدري الالام و أجول في حدائق البر و أسترخي على ريش عصفور .... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... هي انعكاس الله السماوي و الرحمن الذي على العرش استوى و الرحيم المسير لكوكب الأرض ... لا تقربوا الصلاة و أنتم سكارى .... كيف اقف أمامك إلهي و عقلي مليء ببخار الطبخ و و نفسي تتوق للمعجنات و الآهات من حولي تقض مضجعي .... لا تقربوا الصلاة و أنت سكارى ... أي غير متوازنين لا نفسيا و لا روحيا و ليس للأمر صلة بالمشروب المسكر ... قال تعالى و ترى الناس سكارى و ما هم بسكارى و لكن عذاب الله عظيم ... نعم كما لبسنا قميصنا الترابي لا بد سنلبس القميص السماوي ...بالحب بوصل الكلمة ... و إن كنت تشك بالحقيقة ... لا تجدف في الدخان .... افهم الكنز الذي أنزله الله على البشر .. النواميس و الشرائع ... و اطلب من لدنه أن يجلي عن عينيك الأمور ... الله قريب هو في قلبك ... ستطن اذنك .. و تنفتح شهيتك بالحنين ... لمساعدة المخلصين ... سيشرق كوكبك و تنال البر ... أحتاج من الأخوة كتاب الإنجيل .... و بعض أقراص الترانيم فإنني متأثر بها جدا ....الرب يبارككم أخوتي ....  أخوكم من مصياف .... نزار العمر ... 2 - ايار 2011


----------



## نزار العمر (2 مايو 2011)

*قال أنا المسيح ....*

رؤيا : كنت أمشي في طريق وحيدا .... بدأت السحائب تمل السماء و الظلمة تطل رويدا رويدا .... بدأ الرعد ... و حبات من المطر تتساقد ... سالت إلهي و أنا أركض لأدخل في بستان فيه كلاب نباحة .... سألت إلهي أنا وحيد في هذا الطرف من الأرض ... ارحم عظامي ؟؟؟؟ جاء صوت هامس من السماء و قال أنا يسوع ... اضع علليك بردتي لتحميك ... أدفء قلبك بيدي ... ابارك صدق إيامانك ... ستحصل لك المسرات قريبا ... فاترك ما يريب ..... لا زلت أذكر هذه الرؤيا ... من سنوات ... اللهم بارك لنا في أوطاننا و احلل علينا السلام و بارك لنا برباط الحب تنقطع عنده موارد الشيطان ... أدخلنا في حصنك المنيع .. فإنك قريب ... مجيب ... سميع  ...


----------



## نزار العمر (2 مايو 2011)

*الخبز الجوهري*

قدموا لي خبزكم الجوهري ....لا تعرفون الكنز المخبأ تحت جدار عقيدتي ... لا أريد لعنات ...أين اليسوع في ألسنتكم و مريم في عفتكم ...اصبروا حتى تروا مداد أقلامي ...صلوا لخلاصي من آلامي ...آنسوا وحدتي و تذوقوا كؤوس غرامي ...لا انعتاق من بشريتكم ....أنتم أخوتي ووصلكم بغيتي ...أشحذ همتي بثقتي فبلسموا سقامي ...لن تخيب السماء دعائي ...لن يدعني ربي دون مزامير صلواتي ...دون دفاتر ذكرياتي ....اغفر للبعض وو أعتبر ما يلتصق بالعرش لا شيء سوى الطهر ....كونوا طاهرين ...لنبني العالم بانعتاقنا من وشم المذهبية ...لنبني العالم بنفوس طاهرة سخية .... الحب من مشكاة نبوية يحتاج لتضحية ... و لكم مني ألف تحية ... ​


----------



## نزار العمر (2 مايو 2011)

nizaromar258********.com
للإتصال بال .....facebook ربي يبارك هذا المنتدى و يجمعنا في ساحة مجده مباركين أنقياء ... ..

في الأعلى الإيميل للوصول لي على الفيس بوك ... شكرا


----------



## Rosetta (2 مايو 2011)

*نعسانة :hlp:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مايو 2011)

عاااادى


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووووط جدا و فرحان و مزقطط *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

:36_1_46:​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووووووط جدا و فرحان و مزقطط *




طب استر علي نفسك بدل ما احقد عليك​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :36_1_46:​




ليه يا روحي كده​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

مازلت حلوة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه يا روحي كده​




*فطسانة خالص النهاردة يا حبى :a82:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مازلت حلوة​



*
لوووووولووووولى
الى الامااااااااااااااااااااااااام :yahoo:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فطسانة خالص النهاردة يا حبى :a82:​*




ايه لسه زي امبارح ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايه لسه زي امبارح ولا ايه ؟​




*من دة على دة
توكتيل يعنى :smil12:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *من دة على دة
> توكتيل يعنى :smil12:​*




شكلك عايزة الضرب يا بت انتي
هو انا اصبحك وانيمك بعلقة ولا ايه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> شكلك عايزة الضرب يا بت انتي
> هو انا اصبحك وانيمك بعلقة ولا ايه​




*هههههههههههههههه
بس بس
مبلاش انتى هااااااااااا
مش عايزين نشرد هنااااااا
لينا برايفت بيلمنا :spor22:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> بس بس
> مبلاش انتى هااااااااااا
> مش عايزين نشرد هنااااااا
> لينا برايفت بيلمنا :spor22:​*




عندك حق
حتي علشان البرستيج بتاعنا وسط المنتدي​


----------



## vb0xed (2 مايو 2011)

*كل يوم تااااااعب ههههههه
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2011)

*تمااااااااااااام 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عندك حق
> حتي علشان البرستيج بتاعنا وسط المنتدي​



*
ايوووووووووون
شطووووووورة ​*


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب استر علي نفسك بدل ما احقد عليك​


*ههههههههههه لا احقدي مش مشكلة انا اصلي نجحت حتحقدي ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا احقدي مش مشكلة انا اصلي نجحت حتقدي ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟*




اصلا اخويا ومش هقدر احقد عليه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اصلا اخويا ومش هقدر احقد عليه
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي مرمورة 
ده العشا برضه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااانة جسديا*:yahoo:​


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااااااااااااااااانة جسديا*:yahoo:​


*طيب و احنا نعملك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟*
:beee::beee:


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي مرمورة
> ده العشا برضه ههههههههههههه*




هو فين طيب
انا جعانة​


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2011)

مرتاحه


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

يخربيت الاغاني والخواطر اللي بتعمل كده في الواحد​


----------



## hard_angel (3 مايو 2011)

*متشجع روحيا كتير​*​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*تايه ..... وحيران*​


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2011)

*جوايا تعبااااااااان*​


----------



## كوك (3 مايو 2011)

_*مش عارف*_

_*:big74::big74:*_​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*عندي أمل .... :big74:*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مايو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

hard_angel قال:


> *متشجع روحيا كتير​*​


 
*الله محيي كل أهل العقبة والجنوووب :t33: *


*صبّ القهوة يا مزعل :yahoo:*


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :36_22_25:​


 
:mus25:

:20:


:scenic:

:999:  :ura1:


----------



## Rosetta (3 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> :mus25:
> 
> :20:
> 
> ...



*كماااااااااان هون 
نفسي أفجر كل هالإبتسامات عشان أشوف شو بدك تعمل من دونها :t33:​*


----------



## جيلان (3 مايو 2011)

احساسى عادى رااايق :smil12:


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*احساس جميل واحساس معقول مقدرشاقول حاجة عنه
مبسوووووووطة وحدى كدة
*​


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كماااااااااان هون *​
> *نفسي أفجر كل هالإبتسامات عشان أشوف شو بدك تعمل من دونها :t33:*​


 
*بعرفك لئيمة من يومك :beee:*

*وهيني اخترت لهذا الرد ايقونة حصري لمنتديات الكنيسة فقط *

*:652en: شكلوا لساني يالي مديتوا فوق علّق ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *بعرفك لئيمة من يومك :beee:*
> 
> *وهيني اخترت لهذا الرد ايقونة حصري لمنتديات الكنيسة فقط *
> 
> *:652en: شكلوا لساني يالي مديتوا فوق علّق ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
خطايا :smil12:​*


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *خطايا :smil12:*​


 
*عاجل ... وردنا البيان التالي والذي يحمل رقم 2\MT *

*كل ما يرد على لسان الجهات الأخرى يهدف لزعزعة الأمن وما هو إلا عمليات لمندسين بين أبناء الصف الواحد للتشويش على الثورة الطاهرة الشريفة ، ونحنُ سنفعل كل ما بوسعنا لحماية الثورة من أعداء الثورة مهما كلّفنا الأمر ولذلك قررنا إقرار قانون حظر ثورات واعتصامات حتى يعترف اللئيمات (جمع لئيمة) بأن المداخلة أعلاه كيدية تخريبية تدميرية هيرغرافية مسمارية نبطية فرعونية لا شرقية لا غربية نورها في مشكاة زجاجية :t33:*

*حمى الله الثورة *


----------



## sparrow (3 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *عاجل ... وردنا البيان التالي والذي يحمل رقم 2\MT *
> 
> *كل ما يرد على لسان الجهات الأخرى يهدف لزعزعة الأمن وما هو إلا عمليات لمندسين بين أبناء الصف الواحد للتشويش على الثورة الطاهرة الشريفة ، ونحنُ سنفعل كل ما بوسعنا لحماية الثورة من أعداء الثورة مهما كلّفنا الأمر ولذلك قررنا إقرار قانون حظر ثورات واعتصامات حتى يعترف اللئيمات (جمع لئيمة) بأن المداخلة أعلاه كيدية تخريبية تدميرية هيرغرافية مسمارية نبطية فرعونية لا شرقية لا غربية نورها في مشكاة زجاجية :t33:*
> 
> *حمى الله الثورة *


 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2011)

*إحساس بالغربة ..*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مايو 2011)

كده كتييييييييير
بس عادى


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*احساس مطمئن
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *عاجل ... وردنا البيان التالي والذي يحمل رقم 2\MT *
> 
> *كل ما يرد على لسان الجهات الأخرى يهدف لزعزعة الأمن وما هو إلا عمليات لمندسين بين أبناء الصف الواحد للتشويش على الثورة الطاهرة الشريفة ، ونحنُ سنفعل كل ما بوسعنا لحماية الثورة من أعداء الثورة مهما كلّفنا الأمر ولذلك قررنا إقرار قانون حظر ثورات واعتصامات حتى يعترف اللئيمات (جمع لئيمة) بأن المداخلة أعلاه كيدية تخريبية تدميرية هيرغرافية مسمارية نبطية فرعونية لا شرقية لا غربية نورها في مشكاة زجاجية :t33:*
> 
> *حمى الله الثورة *


:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## تيمو (3 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه


 
يارب دايماً


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2011)

*للاسف اتعصببببببت*
​


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *للاسف اتعصببببببت*
> ​


*ما عاش اللي يعصبك *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ما عاش اللي يعصبك *


*ميرسى يا بوب ربنا يخليك
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مايو 2011)

حية ارزق​


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حية ارزق​


*حنهذر؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حنهذر؟؟؟؟؟؟*




لا يا عم
ههرج بس​


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا عم
> ههرج بس​



*ايوه كده بحسب*


----------



## totty (4 مايو 2011)

*خايفة*​


----------



## نعيم صموئيل (4 مايو 2011)

يا ربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## كوك (4 مايو 2011)

*مش قادر اعمل حاجه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 مايو 2011)

كويس
:smil12::smil12:


----------



## تيمو (4 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حية ارزق​



أما أنا فحيٌ أرزق 

هذا من ظلم اللغة العربية للمرأة ، فبينما الرجل حي ، المرأة حية (يعني أفعى) وبينما هو قاضي ، هي قاضية


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2011)

*صداع شديد*


----------



## تيمو (4 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *صداع شديد*




سلامتك زميلي . خودلك حبتين بنادول ونام


----------



## zezza (4 مايو 2011)

يا رب يكون اللى سمعته كذب 
ارجوك يا رب​


----------



## كوك (4 مايو 2011)

*مخنوق شويه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2011)

*مرتاحة نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (4 مايو 2011)

*قلبي مقبوض 

الالم شديد *


----------



## Basilius (4 مايو 2011)

*قرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2011)

*تعبانة جسديا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2011)

*مرهق جدا ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2011)

بجد مش قااااااااادرة​


----------



## totty (5 مايو 2011)

*قلق وخوف*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2011)

*مستائة جداااا​*


----------



## كوك (5 مايو 2011)

:big74::big74:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*مرهقة وتعبانة جدا وحاسة بهبوووووووووووووووووط *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2011)

*تفاؤل *
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2011)

مش عارفه :t7::t7::t7:


----------



## marcelino (5 مايو 2011)

*حيره حيره
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2011)

ااااااااه انا مش عارفه :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## soso a (6 مايو 2011)

عاااااااااااادى بس ارهاق شويه بسبب ضغط الشغل اليومين دول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*ومازال مستمررررررررررررررررررررا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> عاااااااااااادى بس ارهاق شويه بسبب ضغط الشغل اليومين دول




*الحال من بعضه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايماً
*​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

*ملل .... وتييييييت فظيع*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2011)

*كرهت الحياة *


----------



## bob (6 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كرهت الحياة *


*ليه بس يا نانسي ماهي الحياة بيس اهيه*


----------



## bob (6 مايو 2011)

*عندي امتحان بكره ومش عارف اذاكر*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ليه بس يا نانسي ماهي الحياة بيس اهيه*



*هو فين ال peace ده ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*لسه برضه تعبانة وربنا يستر*​


----------



## تيمو (6 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كرهت الحياة *



الحياة تعب ثم قرف ثم نموت 



ليه بس يا نانسي السوداوية ... انبسطي


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الحياة تعب ثم قرف ثم نموت
> 
> 
> 
> ليه بس يا نانسي السوداوية ... انبسطي



*ها دنيا فانية يابويا ,هى الحياة ايه غير شوية قرف فوق بعضه 
هههههههه

ديه مش سوداوية ,ده تعب وواقعية 
*


----------



## تيمو (6 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ها دنيا فانية يابويا ,هى الحياة ايه غير شوية قرف فوق بعضه
> هههههههه
> 
> ديه مش سوداوية ,ده تعب وواقعية
> *



هع هع يابّاي  

الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها ... الغريب إنو 99% من شعوب العالم مو فاهمنيها ، معناتو وين الغلط؟ فينا أو بالحياة ... لم تصدق يا عبدالوهاب أو فريد الأطرش (نسيت مين بغنيها  )

سلامتك من التعب


----------



## Rosetta (6 مايو 2011)

:vava:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2011)

*يا رب اعنى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*مش حاسة بنفسي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

*حاسس ان ربنا بيحبنى قوووووووووى وانا مستهلش.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*تعبانة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

عاااااااااااااااادى جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*مش قادرة بجد *​


----------



## bob (6 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش قادرة بجد *​



*ايه يا روكا بتخلصي ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (6 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة ! ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روكا بتخلصي ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*حاجة زي كده 30:*​


----------



## bob (6 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حاجة زي كده 30:*​


*الف سلامة عليكي يا عسل
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكي يا عسل
> *


*الله يسلمك يا بوب*​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

*قرفان*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2011)

اللي جوايا استحالة يتوصف
كلام الدنيا كله مش هيعبر عن ربع اللي جوايا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

*عندى إيمان قوى انت مصدره يا الهى يسوع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*يعني بس مش اوي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مايو 2011)

*كله محصل بعضه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كله محصل بعضه​*


*ايه هو بقاleasantr*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هع هع يابّاي
> 
> الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها ... الغريب إنو 99% من شعوب العالم مو فاهمنيها ، معناتو وين الغلط؟ فينا أو بالحياة ... لم تصدق يا عبدالوهاب أو فريد الأطرش (نسيت مين بغنيها  )
> 
> سلامتك من التعب



*شكله العيب فينا احنا الاتنين ,الخلاصة ان التعب لاينتهى ابدا 

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

عاوز اعيط!!!!!!!


----------



## ارووجة (7 مايو 2011)

مخنوقة


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> مخنوقة


اشكيلى همك يا خويا
ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مايو 2011)

كده احلوت اوي بجد


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

*نفسى الحياة تنتهى ,تعبت *


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2011)

*تفاااااااااااااااااؤل 
*​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2011)

*سعادة​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *نفسى الحياة تنتهى ,تعبت *


ربنا يعطيك مرادك
علشان نرتاح احنا
هع


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2011)

*كل الشكر ليك يا ررررب 
كمل عملك*


----------



## bob (7 مايو 2011)

*الحمد لله*


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

ايه التقوى دى
هههههههههه
احساسى انى مكسل اروح الخدمة اليوم


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2011)

*بحس أني غير كل البشر .... لما بخش الموضوع ده :hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

*اشششششششششطة بالهبل بجد*​


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2011)

نفسى اعيط جاااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

:ab7::ab7::ab7:


----------



## bob (7 مايو 2011)

*حاسس بالقهر و الظلم في بلدي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2011)

*تعبانة ومخنوقة ومتعصبة وعايزة انفجر​​*


----------



## bob (7 مايو 2011)

*لماذا يا رب ينجح طريق المنافقون*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2011)

*طفح بينا الكيل يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا​*


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## soso a (8 مايو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2011)

*نشكرك على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال. آمين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

احساس بالعجز​


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2011)

*شكراااا يا رب على كل شيء​*


----------



## totty (8 مايو 2011)

*حاسة بقهر وظلم​*


----------



## max mike (8 مايو 2011)

*مد ايدك واتصرف​*


----------



## كوك (8 مايو 2011)

_*انا عايزك يارب ولو بطريقه دى هنجيلك يبقى موافق يارب *_

_*بس اجيلك*_​


----------



## Eva Maria (8 مايو 2011)

*أعني يا رب وقربني اليك اكثر 

انا بحاجة اليك *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 مايو 2011)

*اشكر ربنا على كل شئ*​


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2011)

حزينه جداا


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2011)

*أحساس بالقهر والظلم والأضطهاد ..... والعجز*​


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*مش عايز انزل من بيتي و اشوف مسلم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2011)

حرقه دم وقرف​


----------



## zezza (8 مايو 2011)

*متفائلة ..واثقة فى وعودك يا رب *​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مايو 2011)

نفسي اجي مصر واستشهد علي اسم المسيح
يارب اكون مستحقه


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2011)

*اعنا يا يسووع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2011)

*حاسس بايمان قوى وان ربنا موجود ..يارب أشكرك*


----------



## marcelino (8 مايو 2011)

*ثقه فى الله
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2011)

*بلش الصيف :act23:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقة​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2011)

:11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]:


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]:


 
ده يعنى انك حاسه بخوف 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

سكر يا ميرنا


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2011)

حاسه ان ربنا هيعمل حاجه كبيره 

انا انهارده حاسه بسلام عجيب


----------



## bilseka (9 مايو 2011)

وحش قوي


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2011)

حاسه انى ربنا ناظر لينا وهيتدخل قريب جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

*إمتى قربت تيجى يا إلهى يسوع ؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 مايو 2011)

:ab7:​


----------



## totty (9 مايو 2011)

*قلبي واجعني يارب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 مايو 2011)

حزيينه كتير يا ربييييييي
عوضني يا ربببب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مايو 2011)

*قرفانة جداااااا*
​


----------



## Rosetta (9 مايو 2011)

*قرفانة من الحياة  ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2011)

مهما كانت الصعاب كله هيعدى
وباذن ربنا اللى جاى احسن من اللى فات


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2011)

*ننتظرك يا رب فلا تدير وجهك عننا​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 مايو 2011)

*مش طايقة أي حد مسلم 
كرهتهــــــــــــم 
سامحني يا رب إنت وصيتني إني أحب حتى أعدائي 
بس مش قادرة أعمل في وصيتك و أحبهم سامحني ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2011)

ولا انا
مابحبهومش


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*إحساس بالحزن..*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 مايو 2011)

*حزينة قوووووووووى قووووووووووى*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2011)

الحزن فاض بقلبى


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2011)

*احساس بالذل والاهانة والاضطهاد فى بلدنا​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 مايو 2011)

حاسس ان ربنا موجود


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

*حزن وكسرة وقهر مالوش حدود​*


----------



## عماد+سامى (10 مايو 2011)

الوقت ده وقت صلاة 
(و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني) (مز 50 : 15)


----------



## totty (10 مايو 2011)

*قلقانه اوووى وخايفه اكتر من اللى جاي*​


----------



## شميران (10 مايو 2011)

*تعبااااااااانة هوااااااااااااااااية*


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2011)

*زي الزفت *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مايو 2011)

*تعبانة نفسيا
بس واثقة فيك يارب
*​


----------



## zezza (10 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و فى كل حال ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 مايو 2011)

امممممم عادى لا جديد


----------



## soso a (10 مايو 2011)

عندى سلام غريب 

حاسه ان ربنا هيتدخل قريب


----------



## حمورابي (10 مايو 2011)

*سعيد + فرح + امل + سعاد = إنتصار *


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة 
أحاسيس ملخبــــــــــــطة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2011)

:big74:​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2011)

*جاي ع بالي معكرونة :361nl:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا آمين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2011)

تعباااااااااااااااان


----------



## bob (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *جاي ع بالي معكرونة :361nl:​*








يالا يا روزيتا بالشفا


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> يالا يا روزيتا بالشفا



*يا لهوي يا بوب على المنظر ده ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه
انا جعان اكتر
وعاوز شاورة


----------



## bob (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي يا بوب على المنظر ده ههههههههههههه ​*


*ايه يا روزيتا حتكليني ولا ايه؟ ههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا روزيتا حتكليني ولا ايه؟ ههههه*



*هههههههههه 
لا هاكل المعكرونة إللي جبتهالي يمممممممي :t31:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى ..*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2011)

:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

*نفسي حزينة حتى الموت يا رب ​*


----------



## totty (11 مايو 2011)

*اسة انك هتفرحني زى ما وعدتني*​


----------



## sparrow (11 مايو 2011)

سمعت خبر ضايقني جداا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2011)

_*مضايق وفرحان *_​


----------



## bilseka (11 مايو 2011)

عايز اشيل الفيشة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2011)

*مصدعة مش عارفة ليه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

نفسي اموت وارتاح


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*هفرح طول ما أنت موجود يا إلهـــــــــــى يسوع 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

*ماسكة أعصابي بالعافية  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2011)

*متعصبة جاااااااااااااااااااامد وعايزة اعض حددددددددددددددددددددددد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي اموت وارتاح


_* ربنا يقويك يا جميل وهتعدى *_​


سندريلا2009 قال:


> * مصدعة مش عارفة ليه​*​​​




_* خدى برشامة وكوبايه شاى *_​


Rosetta قال:


> * ماسكة أعصابي بالعافية  ​*


 

_* هى عاوزا تجرى منيك ولا ايه :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* هى عاوزا تجرى منيك ولا ايه :beee::beee:*_​



*ما هي لو جرييت مني ما اعرفش هيحصل إيه  هههههههه ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما هي لو جرييت مني ما اعرفش هيحصل إيه هههههههه ​*



_* هتعملى ايه يعنى اخريك تجرى وراها :t33:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* هتعملى ايه يعنى اخريك تجرى وراها :t33:*_​



*هههههههههه لا هسيبها و معرفش هتعمل ايه باللي قدامي :t33:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
كنت بدور عالموضوع دا علشان اقول
ان انا حاسس ان الامتحان قرب اوى
هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه لا هسيبها و معرفش هتعمل ايه باللي قدامي :t33:​*


_* يا عينى على الجهاز الغلبان اكيد هيزعل جامد اووى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يسترها عليه :beee::beee:*_​


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2011)

كويسه عاااااادى يعنى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 مايو 2011)

*مستغربة جدا:dntknw:*​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 مايو 2011)

متضايقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2011)

*نعساااااان
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2011)

زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> زعلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالانه


 
ربنا يفرحك يا سكر 
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربنا يفرحك يا سكر
> :flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:



ميرسى يا سوسو  
:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## max mike (11 مايو 2011)

*بكرة هتدبر والخير هيكون اكتر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*فرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان ومبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

*استفزاااااااااااااز 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*لسا فى امل فى التغيير*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*صداع كل صبح 30:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

*مبسوطة عشان نجحت 
اشكرك يارب
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

30:





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسوطة عشان نجحت
> اشكرك يارب
> *​



*
30:30:30:
لوووولوووولى مبرووووووووووووووووك ياحبىىىىىىىىىىىى
الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك 30:
وعقبال كل تيرم يااااااااااارب

ومش تقولى يابت و لا لازم اعورك :smil8:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> 30:
> 
> *
> 30:30:30:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
انا لسة عارفة اول ما كتبت بأمانة
الله يبارك فيكى يا حبوبتى:wub:
*​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

مبسوطه كتيررررررررررررررررر 

ربنااااااااااااااا مش ناسى شعبه اكيد 
اشكرك يا يسووووووووع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> انا لسة عارفة اول ما كتبت بأمانة
> الله يبارك فيكى يا حبوبتى:wub:
> *​




*مااااشى
عفونا عنك يابت
وعقبال كل نجاح ياحبى :love45:​*


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا لسة عارفة اول ما كتبت بأمانة*
> *الله يبارك فيكى يا حبوبتى:wub:*​


 
مبروك يا سكر وعقبال كل سنه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً​


----------



## max mike (12 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسوطة عشان نجحت
> اشكرك يارب
> *​




*
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابنت العدرا
يارب دايما ناجحة ومتفوقة​*


----------



## max mike (12 مايو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2011)

*ماشي ماشي :act23:​*


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2011)

عااااااااااادى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مبروك يا سكر وعقبال كل سنه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً​





max mike قال:


> *
> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابنت العدرا
> يارب دايما ناجحة ومتفوقة​*


 *ميييييييييييييييييرسى خالص يا اغلى اخوات
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مايو 2011)

*مرتاحة بس متضايقة شوية
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2011)

مخنوق جدا ​


----------



## max mike (13 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

*إحساس بالبركة فى حياتى 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

عندي برد
اهي اهي اهي


----------



## sparrow (13 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عندي برد
> اهي اهي اهي


 
سلامتك ياجميل انشالله القطة السودة


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> سلامتك ياجميل انشالله القطة السودة




هههههههههههههههه اه انشالله يا ختي
واحشاني كتير يا حبي وسامحيني مقصره معاكي


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مايو 2011)

محتارة


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مايو 2011)

*متفاجئة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

*إحساس بالإرهاق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2011)

*قلق وتوتر​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 مايو 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه
هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2011)

*مش  قادر اتلكم *
*وحاسس انى بموت من قله الهواء *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مايو 2011)

*زفتتتتتتتتت*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2011)

*حـــــــزن :fun_oops:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*مخنوق بجد*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*بحبك يا إلهى يســــــــــــــوع*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2011)

*أحساس عادي ملوش معالم ... كالعادة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مايو 2011)

*مضايقة خالص:t7:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش  قادر اتلكم *
> *وحاسس انى بموت من قله الهواء *


اتكلم مع ربنا 
هو اللى هيسمعلك صدقنى وهيريح قلبك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2011)

ااااااااااااه يا يسوع


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*ساعدنى يارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*حزين بجد جدآآآآ*_​


----------



## totty (15 مايو 2011)

*حزييينة موووووووووووت*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

ممم طبعا ومفيش غيرها لانه معايا طول الوقت ( بحبك الهي يسوع رب المجد )


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*خايف اووووووى *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*كلى ثقة فيك يا إلهى يسوع* ​


----------



## Rosetta (15 مايو 2011)

*حاسة حالي طفلة صغيرة رجعت شي عشرين سنة لورا :36_22_25:​*


----------



## كوك (15 مايو 2011)

:696ks::696ks::696ks:​


----------



## Rosetta (15 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> :696ks::696ks::696ks:​


*
عقباااااااااااالي على ما أبدأ أذاكر أنا كمان :99: ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*مخنووووووووقة 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2011)

اااااااااه مش عايزه اخد الدرس :ab7::ab7:


----------



## Rosetta (15 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> اااااااااه مش عايزه اخد الدرس :ab7::ab7:



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​



:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


 
هتخدى يا عنى هتخدى 
ههههههههههه
=============
ربنا معاك حبيبتى 
 الايام هتعدى هوااااااااا وتاخدى الاجازه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*فيه شواكيش عمالة تخبط فى د ماغى :a82:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

اممم مش شغال اووى


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2011)

*حاسس بمصيبة جيالي ... يا لطيف يا لطيف *​


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه شواكيش عمالة تخبط فى د ماغى :a82:​*


 
سلمتك يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يرفع عنك 
آمين


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*حزين جدآآآآآآآ *_
_*من غير ما ابين *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مايو 2011)

حاسه بحزن كبييييييير


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*دموع جوه عينيـــــــــــــــــــا*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

يائس من الحيـــــــــــاة 
​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*معايا مشكلة فى الشغل
صلولى كتير​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هتخدى يا عنى هتخدى
> ههههههههههه
> =============
> ربنا معاك حبيبتى
> الايام هتعدى هوااااااااا وتاخدى الاجازه



اخدته


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

*شعبك كله فى حاجه لمعونتك يا الهى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*ارحمني ياربي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مايو 2011)

*بأمانة جبت اخرى
شيل عنى ياااااااااااااارب 
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (16 مايو 2011)

مبقتش فاهمة حااااجة​ 

*يا ريت يا مصر تحبى ولادك زى ما بيحبوكى*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2011)

*مبقاش فى حاجة حلوة زى زمان*​


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقه اوووى*​


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2011)

*ضع حد لحروب الشيطان على ابنائك يا الله​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 مايو 2011)

عايــــــــش


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

ااااااااااه محتاااااااااره
وهتجنن


----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2011)

*أحساس بالكسل .... *
*مش قادر أقوم أعمل كوباية شاي :36_1_4:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

خاااااااااايفه اوى وقلقانه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> خاااااااااايفه اوى وقلقانه


 ربنا يطمن قلبك ويريحك


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يطمن قلبك ويريحك



شكرا ليكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> سلمتك يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يرفع عنك
> آمين




*ميرسى ياحبى 
الله يسلمك ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقة ومتعصبة*
​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (17 مايو 2011)

خايف من بكره وصعبان عليه الكنيسه


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (17 مايو 2011)

صعبان عليه الكنيسه أوي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*احسن من الاول 
نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2011)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك ع كل حال​*


----------



## totty (17 مايو 2011)

*قلقانه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2011)

غضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضب


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 مايو 2011)

وسط الالام اراك الهي 
وسط الاحزان تعزي حياتي
 وسط الظلام تنير طريقي 
وسط الاشواك تمسك بيميني


----------



## bilseka (17 مايو 2011)

مكتوووووووووووم


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف ايه المووووود ده*


----------



## sparrow (17 مايو 2011)

*ارفاااااااااااااااااااااانه*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*ساعدنى يارب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*عندى صدااااااع
*​


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ارفاااااااااااااااااااااانه*


*ارفانه بالالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التعليم باظ يا جدعان هههههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*كوكتيل احاسيس مخنقة :smil13:​*


----------



## sparrow (17 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ارفانه بالالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *التعليم باظ يا جدعان هههههههههههههه*


 

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بامانه ضحكتني وانا مليش نفس *
*طيب مش بالالف امال بايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*معلش اختك صغيرة ولسه بتتعلم هههههههه*


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بامانه ضحكتني وانا مليش نفس *
> *طيب مش بالالف امال بايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *معلش اختك صغيرة ولسه بتتعلم هههههههه*


*ايوه كده واحد علامة زي يفيدك ههههههههه خريج ازهر
اسمها قرفانة من الفعل قرف ههههههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بامانه ضحكتني وانا مليش نفس *
> *طيب مش بالالف امال بايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *معلش اختك صغيرة ولسه بتتعلم هههههههه*



سيبك من بوب يا بنتي 
هيِ فعلانه في اشاعة طلعت اليومين إللي فاتوا انه ممكن تبدأ بحرف ز
بس حاسبي احسن تطلع معاكِ بدل ارفانه 
تطلع زعفرانه 
هههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (17 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايوه كده واحد علامة زي يفيدك ههههههههه خريج ازهر*
> *اسمها قرفانة من الفعل قرف ههههههههههه*


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة قرفانه دي ,,  انت كنت تعليم ازهري فعشان كدة بتقول بـق*
*اما انا لا ههههههههههههههههه*
*كان يا بوب ارف ارق كتير من قرف ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

*صمت *:t19:


----------



## كوك (17 مايو 2011)

:190vu:​


----------



## Twin (17 مايو 2011)

*انا متعقد عل فكرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

*تعبان ..!!**بس نشكر ربنا بردو*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2011)

*زى الزفت 
*​


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع على كل حال​*


----------



## مرمرين (18 مايو 2011)

احساسى الان لهفه وشوق [للمحبه


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقة من حد بس مش هخليه يزعلنى هفضل مبسوطة برضه
*​


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2011)

*تعبانه يارب*​


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2011)

*يارب 
ثقلت عليا الاحمال
وضاقت بيا الاحوال
كن معى وقوينى
وساعدنى على الاحتمال​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2011)

*محتارة قوى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووط *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

هتجنن !!!
ايه اللي جاب القلعه جنب البحر
وده ايه علاقته بده


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2011)

*يا رب قويني فيك ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2011)

تعبااااااااااااانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

انكسار


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2011)

ضيق وتعب


----------



## Rosetta (18 مايو 2011)

*تعبانة نفسيا و جسديا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*عندى صداااااااااع بس نشكر ربنا*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*رغم كل الضيق هتفضل الابتسامة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2011)

*حيره وقلق والقرار صعب
يا رب دبرنى​*


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

ارتياااااااااااااااااااح كبير 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2011)

*شغال :2:*​


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2011)

*عندي ايمان كبيييييييييييير بخلاص نفوس ...
فرحانة لانه الهي حي..​*


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*تمام
ماشى الحال​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2011)

*مــــش كويسة*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*يا رب ارشدنى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال.*


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*يارب محتاج منك قوة انا الضعيف​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

:budo:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :budo:​



بتتخانقي مع مين يا روزيتا  ههههههههههههه
شكل الامتحانات عامله معاكي عماايل
ربنا يبعد عننا عمايلها:yaka:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

*عفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواً 

لقد فات الأوان 

فلا مكان للفرح بعد اليوم *​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بتتخانقي مع مين يا روزيتا  ههههههههههههه
> شكل الامتحانات عامله معاكي عماايل
> ربنا يبعد عننا عمايلها:yaka:



*ههههههههههه 
مش شايفاني ازاي بخانق بحالي :bomb:
اه شايفة الامتحانات عاملة ايه فيا 
مش هتخلص على خير انا عارفة 
هي هتخلص وتخلص عقلاتي معها هههههههههه ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

:ab7::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> :ab7::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:



*لييييييييييش هيك يا نانسي 
انتي بس احكيلي مين مزعلك و انا بفرجيكي فيه :act23:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> مش شايفاني ازاي بخانق بحالي :bomb:
> اه شايفة الامتحانات عاملة ايه فيا
> مش هتخلص على خير انا عارفة
> هي هتخلص وتخلص عقلاتي معها هههههههههه ​*



*ربنا معاكي ويوفقكك
مش فاضل كتير
وانشاءالله تفرحي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> :ab7::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:



*نانسي زعلانه
مين اللي زعلك
اوعى يكون اي شرقي 
مهو الزعل مابيجيش غير من وراهم
بس انا عارفه انتي قدها وقدود
انتي اعملي اللازم وزي ما قالت روزيتا
هاتي هنا اللي زعلك واحنا نكمل معاه اللازم*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويوفقكك
> مش فاضل كتير
> وانشاءالله تفرحي *


*
يا رب خير 
مرررسي يا حبي :new8:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لييييييييييش هيك يا نانسي
> انتي بس احكيلي مين مزعلك و انا بفرجيكي فيه :act23:​*



*ميرسى روزى حبيبتى ,الحياة كلها مزعلانى ,مش قادرة *


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نانسي زعلانه
> مين اللي زعلك
> اوعى يكون اي شرقي
> مهو الزعل مابيجيش غير من وراهم
> ...



*ياريت الموضوع كان راجل شرقى ياحبى كان زمانى مخلصة عليه من زمان مش هياخد فى ايدى ربع ساعة ههههههههههه

بس انا تعبانة بجد
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياريت الموضوع كان راجل شرقى ياحبى كان زمانى مخلصة عليه من زمان مش هياخد فى ايدى ربع ساعة ههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا تعبانة بجد
> *



*هههههههههههه
حلوه مش هياخد في ايدك ربع ساعه
ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي ويبعد عنك كل تعب يارب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

*غريب فى هذا العالم​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> حلوه مش هياخد في ايدك ربع ساعه
> ربنا معاكي يا حبيبتي ويبعد عنك كل تعب يارب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*


*  اية البلطجة دة  و الواحد كدة يخاف منكم *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  اية البلطجة دة  و الواحد كدة يخاف منكم *​



*ايش هذااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت زبون جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17: ههههههههه البلطجة هى الحل 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

*احساس  محتاج دائما للرب المجد فى كل لحظة  وكن معايا دائما فى كل لحظة وكل دقيقة وكل ساعة وكل يوم وكل شهر وكل سنة وطول عمرى(  كما تشتاق الايل الى جداول المياة تشتاق نفسى ليك يارب دائما)​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

واللهى
اهو كويسه


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  اية البلطجة دة  و الواحد كدة يخاف منكم *​





Nancy2 قال:


> *ايش هذااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت زبون جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17: ههههههههه البلطجة هى الحل
> *



*هههههههههههههههههه
يا ويلي وقعتك سودا يا يوليوس :smile02​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> يا ويلي وقعتك سودا يا يوليوس :smile02​*



*ليه بس ياروزتى هتطفشى منى الزبون هههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ليه بس ياروزتى هتطفشى منى الزبون هههههههههه*



*لا بس بنبه فيه عن الوقعة اللي هيوقعها ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا بس بنبه فيه عن الوقعة اللي هيوقعها ههههههههههه​*



*ممممممممم روزتى هى ديه مبادئ الجمعية بتاعتنا بردو شكلك هتاخدى غرامة
احنا مش بنبه حد ,احنا عايزين تبقى صدمة كهرومغناطيسية 
وبعدييييييييييييين ياروزتى فيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:
*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ممممممممم روزتى هى ديه مبادئ الجمعية بتاعتنا بردو شكلك هتاخدى غرامة
> احنا مش بنبه حد ,احنا عايزين تبقى صدمة كهرومغناطيسية
> وبعدييييييييييييين ياروزتى فيكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw:
> *



*ههههههههههههه 
قلتيلي صدمة مممممممم 
طيب معلش يا ننوستي اعذريني اصلي لسه عضوة جديدة :t17:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> قلتيلي صدمة مممممممم
> طيب معلش يا ننوستي اعذريني اصلي لسه عضوة جديدة :t17:​*



*ما انتى لوبتجاهدى معانا كان زمانك عرفتى لكن انتى سايبانا فى ارض المعركة لو حدنا 
مخصوم منك .........ولا حاجة ههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

* اية الكلام دة هو انا وقعت فى ايد ريا وسكينة ولااية  
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اية الكلام دة هو انا وقعت فى ايد ريا وسكينة ولااية
> *​



*افظع ههههههه ياختى عليها وياختى عليها ,الملاحة والملاحة وحبيبتى زى التفاحة ههههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *افظع ههههههه ياختى عليها وياختى عليها ,الملاحة والملاحة وحبيبتى زى التفاحة ههههههههه
> *


 
اقولكم اهلى  من الصعيد  والتار ولاالعار البندقة ياهريدى   التار ياولدى ههههههه ربنا يكون معاكم ويسعد  ايام باامانة المسيح ضحكت كتير  ومرسى ليكم جميعا


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما انتى لوبتجاهدى معانا كان زمانك عرفتى لكن انتى سايبانا فى ارض المعركة لو حدنا
> مخصوم منك .........ولا حاجة ههههههههه
> *



*هههههههههههههههههههه
انا حنونة على احفاد سي السيد :bomb:
حرام مش كلهم لازمهم إبادة بس الأغلبية اه لازمهم إبادة جماعية ههههههههه 
ومررررسي لانك مش خصمتي مني اصل الحالة تعبانة هههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> اقولكم اهلى  من الصعيد  والتار ولاالعار البندقة ياهريدى   التار ياولدى ههههههه ربنا يكون معاكم ويسعد  ايام باامانة المسيح ضحكت كتير  ومرسى ليكم جميعا



الحقي نفسك با نانسي
بدل ماتوحشينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اية الكلام دة هو انا وقعت فى ايد ريا وسكينة ولااية
> *​



*ههههههههههههه
شكله كده يا يوليوس وأصبحت الضحية ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  اية البلطجة دة  و الواحد كدة يخاف منكم *​



والله ع حسب ما هنصنفك بيه :new4:
يا اما تبقى تبع اللي ف بالنا يا اما تبقى نسخه جديده ومتفهمه 
وده هيلغي من عليك العقاب رقم 64
ولا ايه رئيك يا نانسي؟؟؟
خلي الزعيمه ترد عليك
وشرفتنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ما انتى لوبتجاهدى معانا كان زمانك عرفتى لكن انتى سايبانا فى ارض المعركة لو حدنا
> مخصوم منك .........ولا حاجة ههههههههه
> *



*معلش اعذرويها
هي كمان تبع الجمعيه بس الامتحانات الله يخرب بيتها
نسيتها كل حاجه
معذوره 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الحقي نفسك با نانسي
> بدل ماتوحشينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ههههههه​



*شكل بوب بيهدى النفوس  صح يابوب​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *شكل بوب بيهدى النفوس  صح يابوب​*



بالظبط كده 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *معلش اعذرويها
> هي كمان تبع الجمعيه بس الامتحانات الله يخرب بيتها
> نسيتها كل حاجه
> معذوره
> *



*ههههههههههههه صح صح 
شفتي بس الامتحانات بتعمل ايه 
دا على اساس مقطعة حالي مذاكرة ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه صح صح
> شفتي بس الامتحانات بتعمل ايه
> دا على اساس مقطعة حالي مذاكرة ههههههههههه ​*



*هههههههههههههه
قومي يا بت ذاكري
قوومي 
احنا فاضيين قصدي ع نفسي
بس نانسي معرفش فاضيه ولا لاء
*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> قومي يا بت ذاكري
> قوومي
> احنا فاضيين قصدي ع نفسي
> ...


*
كل حد بيشوفني يقوللي الكلمتين دول 
تعبت بجد :new2:
وااااااء واااااااء
الشعب يريد اسقاط المذاكرة ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

المذاكرة اهم شى  لازم تذاكر علشان نشرب حاجة حلوة كدة حلاوة النجاح ولا شكلك بخيلة ولاااية  خلاص لو بخيلة يبقى الحساب كلة على بوب هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يابوب  ادفع احسن ما تهدى النفوس بابوب ربنا معاكم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> المذاكرة اهم شى  لازم تذاكر علشان نشرب حاجة حلوة كدة حلاوة النجاح ولا شكلك بخيلة ولاااية  خلاص لو بخيلة يبقى الحساب كلة على بوب هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يابوب  ادفع احسن ما تهدى النفوس بابوب ربنا معاكم




يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

يا باشا انت تأشر واحنا نلم القشر 
ههههههههههه

بس وحياتك ياروزيتا ماتتوصيش في المجموع علشان ان شكلي هاتدبس في الليلة كلها ااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> كل حد بيشوفني يقوللي الكلمتين دول
> تعبت بجد :new2:
> وااااااء واااااااء
> الشعب يريد اسقاط المذاكرة ههههههههههه ​*


*هههههههههههههههه
خلاص وانا مع الشعببب
انت بس متعيطيش 
الشعب  يريد اعفاء روزيتا من المذاكره
*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> المذاكرة اهم شى  لازم تذاكر علشان نشرب حاجة حلوة كدة حلاوة النجاح ولا شكلك بخيلة ولاااية  خلاص لو بخيلة يبقى الحساب كلة على بوب هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يابوب  ادفع احسن ما تهدى النفوس بابوب ربنا معاكم



*ناس بتتعذب وهي بتذاكر وناس بتستنى الحلو :hlp:
ادفع يا بووووب ولا هربت ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> يا باشا انت تأشر واحنا نلم القشر
> ههههههههههه
> ...



*مبروك عليك التدبيسه
*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> يا باشا انت تأشر واحنا نلم القشر
> ههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه 
لا انت اتدبست خلص 
ما تخاف مش هخلي حلو و أكل يعتب علينا مش انت اللي هتدفع ولا ايه ههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص حاليا هههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

* يابوب انا يتعلم منك  ازاى بهدى النفوس يابوب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ناس بتتعذب وهي بتذاكر وناس بتستنى الحلو :hlp:
> ادفع يا بووووب ولا هربت ههههههههههههه​*




وانا عندي اغلي من روزيتا 

وبعدين بوب جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهز من جنيه ل جنيه ونص 
هههههههههههههههههههه







لو مش هايكفو هاطلب قرض بضمان العضوية 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش حاسة بحاجة خالص حاليا هههههههههههه




لا الف سلامة يا ختي 

اصلي الأحساس دا نعمة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وانا عندي اغلي من روزيتا
> 
> وبعدين بوب جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهز من جنيه ل جنيه ونص
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههه مش هتقصر عارفة  
خلص مش هنتقل عليك الحساب طيبة مننا ههههههههه 
​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * يابوب انا يتعلم منك  ازاى بهدى النفوس يابوب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​*




يا عني إللي هاعمله في الناس هايطلع عليا 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
انا عاوز اروح بيتنا 
هههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مبروك عليك التدبيسه
> *



وعليكي يا أختي 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص وانا مع الشعببب
> انت بس متعيطيش
> الشعب  يريد اعفاء روزيتا من المذاكره
> *



*نعم نعم نعم :yaka:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا عني إللي هاعمله في الناس هايطلع عليا
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> انا عاوز اروح بيتنا
> هههههههههه​


*هههههههههههه
طب بالراحه كده افتكر عنوانكو واحنا نوديك
شكلك تايه يا عيني
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

* اخوك يوليوس موجود يابوب وتحت امر ك واحد يااخويا ههههههههههههههه لابجد اخوك يايوليوس موجود    ويسد مكانك شكلنا هنبيع اللى ورا واللى قدمنا يا بوب استر يارب ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه مش هتقصر عارفة
> خلص مش هنتقل عليك الحساب طيبة مننا ههههههههه
> ​*



هههههههههه

يا عيني عليكِ ياطيبه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نعم نعم نعم :yaka:​*




طيب يالا بينا ع التحرير 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا عني إللي هاعمله في الناس هايطلع عليا
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> انا عاوز اروح بيتنا
> هههههههههه​


  شكلك يابوب بابا تاهة منك ولااية  عنوانكم اية ومفيش علامة على باب البيت ولاحتى علامة على او ل الطريق مش تخاف هنلاقى بابا   هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

> لا الف سلامة يا ختي
> 
> اصلي الأحساس دا نعمة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



كده يا بوب ماشى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اخوك يوليوس موجود يابوب وتحت امر ك واحد يااخويا ههههههههههههههه لابجد اخوك يايوليوس موجود    ويسد مكانك شكلنا هنبيع اللى ورا واللى قدمنا يا بوب استر يارب ههههههههههههه*​



طيب كويس طمنتني 

دا احنا هانبيع إللي ورانا وإللي قدامنا وإللي فوقينا وكمان إللي تحتينا 
احنا مش هنبقي علي الحديدة 
احنا هانبيع الحديدة 
هههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كده يا بوب ماشى




انتِ زعلتي ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مش قصدي​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وانا عندي اغلي من روزيتا
> 
> وبعدين بوب جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهز من جنيه ل جنيه ونص
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


   جنية   خمسة    10  و 50  و100    كمان اية يابوب دة انت طلعت من الاقطاع  ولاااية كل دة فلوس  شكلك من  غنى فى البلد خلاص خلاص الحاجة الحلوة رحلة فى النيل  وكمان هنكسر على باريس وشوية كدة هنروح اليويان مش هتدفع كتير بجد كفاية تبيع البيت ابتاعكم هههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب يالا بينا ع التحرير
> هههههههههههههههه


*
يلا يلا يلا :ab5:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كده يا بوب ماشى



*معلش يا كوينا
مش تزعلي هو كده اصلا مزعل كل بنات المنتدى
انا بهدي النفوووس بسسسسسسسسس*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> جنية   خمسة    10  و 50  و100    كمان اية يابوب دة انت طلعت من الاقطاع  ولاااية كل دة فلوس  شكلك من  غنى فى البلد خلاص خلاص الحاجة الحلوة رحلة فى النيل  وكمان هنكسر على باريس وشوية كدة هنروح اليويان مش هتدفع كتير بجد كفاية تبيع البيت ابتاعكم هههههههههه​




وبالمره كده في طريقنا نتمشي لهولندا 
ونزور اصحابنا في تايوان 

هههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

*

lo siento_mucho قال:



معلش يا كوينا
مش تزعلي هو كده اصلا مزعل كل بنات المنتدى
انا بهدي النفوووس بسسسسسسسسس

أنقر للتوسيع...


 شوفت يابوب عملت انقلاب  فى تهدية النفوس دة كلة بيهدى النفوس من اول درس ياساتر يارب 
 كل دة من اول حصة منك بس فى تهدية النفوس هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *معلش يا كوينا
> مش تزعلي هو كده اصلا مزعل كل بنات المنتدى
> انا بهدي النفوووس بسسسسسسسسس*



يا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 

ربنا يخليكي وتهدي دايماً 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وبالمره كده في طريقنا نتمشي لهولندا
> ونزور اصحابنا في تايوان
> 
> هههههههههه​


  كدة  هنتقل عليك شوية لالا مش نرضى بردة حرام علينا  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> شوفت يابوب عملت انقلاب  فى تهدية النفوس دة كلة بيهدى النفوس من اول درس ياساتر يارب
> كل دة من اول حصة منك بس فى تهدية النفوس هههههههههههههه​*



إذا كان كده الحق اطير من المنتدي قبل ما اقع في شر اعمااااااااااالي 
ههههههههههه
بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> إذا كان كده الحق اطير من المنتدي قبل ما اقع في شر اعمااااااااااالي
> ههههههههههه
> بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​



*الحمدلله ادي واحد يستسلم ويخلعع
الجمعيه جابت نتيجه
ثوره ثوره
وراهم وراهم:bomb:

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> ربنا يخليكي وتهدي دايماً
> ههههههههههههه​



يااارب يخليني ياارب:94::94:

انا في الخدمه :t17:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> شوفت يابوب عملت انقلاب  فى تهدية النفوس دة كلة بيهدى النفوس من اول درس ياساتر يارب
> كل دة من اول حصة منك بس فى تهدية النفوس هههههههههههههه​*


*
انت بس ف اي حاجه تحتاج فيها حد يهدي النفوس ابعتلي
انا دايما بحب اعمل الخير
ههههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه هدى براحتك يا حبى

لالا هيا تعمل اللى عيزاه


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*مد ايدك يارجايا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2011)

*تعبنا يا رب
ارحمنا​*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقة وتعبانة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مخنوقة وتعبانة*​



*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبكككك*


----------



## Rosetta (19 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة مالي ​*


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2011)

عادى لا جديد 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا حنونة على احفاد سي السيد :bomb:
> 
> ​*



*روزيتااااااااااااااااا:ranting:*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> والله ع حسب ما هنصنفك بيه :new4:
> يا اما تبقى تبع اللي ف بالنا يا اما تبقى نسخه جديده ومتفهمه
> وده هيلغي من عليك العقاب رقم 64
> ولا ايه رئيك يا نانسي؟؟؟
> ...



*لا ياحبيبى انا هطبق عليه العقاب رقم 64 و65 و72 و73 و75 و100 و102 و220 وبس كفاية عليه اوى كده 
ده انا كده كرمته هههههههه
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

* كل يستخبى ياجماعة  ريا وسيكنة هنا *​


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*No Comment​*


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنجيلا (19 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبكككك*


* شكرا يا قمر*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2011)

*تعبان جدا بجد
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تعبان جدا بجد
> *



الف سلامة يا مون​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 مايو 2011)

للأسف ضاعت الفرصة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 مايو 2011)

*جوايا حزن كبيييييييييير*
​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جوايا حزن كبيييييييييير*​


 
ربنا يرفع عنك يا سكر


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2011)

احساس بالضعف والحزن


----------



## Twin (20 مايو 2011)

*ملل وخمول*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

*اكتئاب شديد *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*حيره وخنقه كبيره*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*صدااااااااااااع ​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

*سلامتك روزيتا

أنا ولا انتي *


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *سلامتك روزيتا
> 
> أنا ولا انتي *


*
بعيد الشر علييييك يا لولو 
كيف صرت هلا ؟​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> بعيد الشر علييييك يا لولو
> كيف صرت هلا ؟​*



كثييييير أحسن  شكراً روزيتا

بس ليش عندك صداع على أي ساعة نايمة :boxing:


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كثييييير أحسن  شكراً روزيتا
> 
> بس ليش عندك صداع على أي ساعة نايمة :boxing:



*منييييح نشكر ربنا
وبعدين شو اتفقنا على شكرا هههههههههههه 
ومبارح نمت بكير بس صحيت مع الصداع ​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *منييييح نشكر ربنا
> وبعدين شو اتفقنا على شكرا هههههههههههه
> ومبارح نمت بكير بس صحيت مع الصداع ​*



آه نسيت :yaka:

سلامتك ، خوديلك حبتين بانادول أو آدفل واشربيهم مع شاي عشان يزيد مفعولهم ...


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> آه نسيت :yaka:
> 
> سلامتك ، خوديلك حبتين بانادول أو آدفل واشربيهم مع شاي عشان يزيد مفعولهم ...



*حااااااااااااضر 
أي نصائح أخرى :t23:​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*بلشت خطبة الجمعة 
وخدلك على صراخ و كذب !!! 
مجبرين نسمع الخطبة كل جمعة :act31:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2011)

لسه متعور من مشرط الموز


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

مش فاهم حاجة
وعشان كدة مش حاسس حاجة


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حااااااااااااضر
> أي نصائح أخرى :t23:​*



ديري بالك على حالك ... وادرسي 

واشتري هيدفونز عشان تسمعيش الخطبة ههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ديري بالك على حالك ... وادرسي
> 
> واشتري هيدفونز عشان تسمعيش الخطبة ههههههه


*مش جاي ع بالي أدرس 
بعدين كيف بدي أدرس وعندي صداع 
خلص إنسى :fun_lol:​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش جاي ع بالي أدرس
> بعدين كيف بدي أدرس وعندي صداع
> خلص إنسى :fun_lol:​*



هههههههههههههه انتي مو معقولة ، بتلاقي مليون عذر وحجة وقت الدراسة ، طيّب مهو انتي قاعدة على النت ويلا الصداع بس مخصص للدراسة :new6:


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هههههههههههههه انتي مو معقولة ، بتلاقي مليون عذر وحجة وقت الدراسة ، طيّب مهو انتي قاعدة على النت ويلا الصداع بس مخصص للدراسة :new6:



*هههههههههههه 
طبعاااااا الصداع و الدراسة لا يتفقان :t19:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

*احساس بشع مش قادرة اوصفه *


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *احساس بشع مش قادرة اوصفه *


 
المسيح يرفع عنك يا حبيبتى 
ويمد يد العون ويكون معاكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا صاحية حلوة ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*خنقه من كل حاجه*​


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووطه كتييييييييييييير لانى عمات حاجه كان نفسى اعملها من زماااااااااااااان 
اشكر ربنااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2011)

شكلي هادخل علي دور اكتئاب 
انما ايه هايبقي قشطه من الاخر


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

*   فرحان جدا جدا جدا  لا ن الاهلى اتعادل مع الانتاج الحربى  2-2   ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

*


Gospel Life قال:



شكلي هادخل علي دور اكتئاب 
انما ايه هايبقي قشطه من الاخر

أنقر للتوسيع...


 دى كلام بردة حد يكون بنت الملك الملوك  وتدخل اكتئاب والكلا م دة   انتى بنت ملك الملوك   عمرك شوفى ملك ترك بنتة الى احد يقرب منها باى شر  
 خاليك  مع الملك الملوك ولايقدر يقرب منك اى شى   وربنا معاكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

*حاااسه بحزن كبييييييييييير وقلبي ينزف ده من جوه
ياارب ساعدني*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> 
> دى كلام بردة حد يكون بنت الملك الملوك  وتدخل اكتئاب والكلا م دة   انتى بنت ملك الملوك   عمرك شوفى ملك ترك بنتة الى احد يقرب منها باى شر
> خاليك  مع الملك الملوك ولايقدر يقرب منك اى شى   وربنا معاكى *​



عندك حق طبعا
بس انت شايف كل الاحداث اللي حوالينا
بذمتك تجيب اكتئاب ولا لا

يالا ربنا يدبرلنا الصالح

وميرسي قوي علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

*مشتت!!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2011)

*يا رب لتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 
يا رب لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

GOSPEL LIFE

NANCY 2

ROSETTA

LO SEINTO_MUCHO


بيكفييييييييييييييييييكم اكتئاب وحزن


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> GOSPEL LIFE
> 
> NANCY 2
> 
> ...



*لا أنا خفيت شوووووووووووي صغيرة 
ومش رح أحكي شو السر أو مين السبب  ​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا أنا خفيت شوووووووووووي صغيرة
> ومش رح أحكي شو السر أو مين السبب  ​*




أكيد العنكبوت :new8:

كم أعشق العناكب ، بالفعل اكتشفت اني بحب العنكبوتات 
:love45: :66::36_3_1::36_3_19::36_3_21:


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أكيد العنكبوت :new8:
> 
> كم أعشق العناكب ، بالفعل اكتشفت اني بحب العنكبوتات
> :love45: :66::36_3_1::36_3_19::36_3_21:



*هههههههههههههه
شو قصتك مع العناكب اليوم :new6:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

*حاسس باني مش حاسس*
*ولا سامع ولا شايف *
*والدنيا من حوليا كبيره *
*وانا تايه كلي حيره *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

): ): ):​


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> شو قصتك مع العناكب اليوم :new6:​*



هاي المداخلة رقمها 600 ، ولأنو الرقم حلو شكلي رايح اوقف مداخلات ههههههههههههههههههه

بس يا سلام على العنكبوووت :love45:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ek95wga4Xs&feature=related


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هاي المداخلة رقمها 600 ، ولأنو الرقم حلو شكلي رايح اوقف مداخلات ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس يا سلام على العنكبوووت :love45:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه 
يعني يا هيك العناكب ولا بلاش 
أموووور العنكبوت إللي في الأغنية ... حبيته :new8: هههههههههه ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عندك حق طبعا
> بس انت شايف كل الاحداث اللي حوالينا
> بذمتك تجيب اكتئاب ولا لا
> 
> ...


 
* لا طبعا لان رب المجد قال لينا هكذا هيكون ليكم ضيق    واكيد رب المجد لة حكمة من ذلك   اوعى تخافى من اى شى انتى بنت ملك الملوك وعمر ملك الملوك يترك اولادة ابدا ثقى فى رب المجد    *​


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يعني يا هيك العناكب ولا بلاش
> أموووور العنكبوت إللي في الأغنية ... حبيته :new8: هههههههههه ​*



العناكب :love45:

طيب اسمعي هاي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWgHMs-Yj9o


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> العناكب :love45:
> 
> طيب اسمعي هاي
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWgHMs-Yj9o



*عم تصغر بالعمر شكلك يا لولو وصاير تحب أغاني الأطفال هههههههههههههههه
بس روووووعة الأغنية نعستني هههههههه 
خليك إتذكرني بهيك أغاني :new8:​*


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

:t19:​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*احساسى زفت ,ليه الموت بيتأخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليه ميجيش بدرى ؟
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*صح يا قمر ليه ليه لييييييييييييييييه معاكي حق....*

*لو اعرف مالك بس...*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *صح يا قمر ليه ليه لييييييييييييييييه معاكي حق....*
> 
> *لو اعرف مالك بس...*
> ​



*صحيح ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ وليه الواحد بيتولد من الاساس ؟؟؟؟؟
يابختهم اللى ماتوا قبل مايتولدوا 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*حظهم حلو بس هنعمل ايه بقي؟؟؟؟؟تيجي نحصلهم سوا جماعي كدا  حددي المكان و الزمان...*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*صح حظهم حلو *


----------



## totty (21 مايو 2011)

*اممممممممم

محتارة*​


----------



## Twin (21 مايو 2011)

*قرفان*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*الليلة احساسى غريب عاشق وانا مالى حبيب 

ممممم مش عارفه ليه جايه على بالى الاغنية ديه ؟؟؟؟انا اصلا حتى مش فاكرة مين بيغنيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الليلة احساسى غريب عاشق وانا مالى حبيب
> 
> ممممم مش عارفه ليه جايه على بالى الاغنية ديه ؟؟؟؟انا اصلا حتى مش فاكرة مين بيغنيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*كاظم الساهر يا حبيبتي هههههههههههه 
بس روووعة الأغنية  ​*


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

:a82:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

:190vu: i همووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
دموع دموووع  زهقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
ايه الدنيا الاقرف دي وايه الهم ده واييييييه الحزن ده
هو في ربنا ولا مفييييش وبيرضيه كده لييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## zezza (21 مايو 2011)

*كـــــــــــــــــــآبة *​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2011)

*متدايقة و حزينة 
كالعادة يعني
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2011)

عادى

اهى عيشة


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2011)

*حيره وتردد​*


----------



## هالة الحب (21 مايو 2011)

قلق جامد جداااااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مايو 2011)

كنت هموت مرتين ونسمه عاوزه حوارات
تفتكرو يبقي احساسي ايه


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

*مُـــــــستاء*​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2011)

بطني بتوجعني برخامة
اوف​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2011)

مخنوووقة جدا


----------



## soso a (21 مايو 2011)

نشكر ربنا 
مبسوطه وحاسه بارتياح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

حيرانه


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2011)

*مستغربه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 مايو 2011)

*تقريبا وى كأننى مش حاسة بحاجة دلوقت عشان لسة صاحية من النوم:36_1_6:*​


----------



## Bent Christ (22 مايو 2011)

*زفففت*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2011)

هـــــــل للــــرماد إحـســــــااس بعــــــد الاحتــــــــــــراق .. !
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 مايو 2011)

قلقااانه اوووي وخايفه


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*في حاجة غلط *​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2011)

*مش حاسس بحاجة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مايو 2011)

*عادى لا جديد خالص 
*​


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2011)

نشكر ربنا 
عااااادى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## كوك (22 مايو 2011)

*انت عاارف ياارب *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف دة إحساس بالسلام الداخلى ولا إحساس باللامبالاة؟!!*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

*"يأتونكم في ثياب الحملان، وهم ذئاب خاطفة"






​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*متعصبة ومش طايقة نفسى بجد
*​


----------



## Basilius (23 مايو 2011)

*تعبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان  - حزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2011)

*مهموم​*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مايو 2011)

*عندي صداااااااع رهيييييييييييييب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*فيه شاكوش بيضرب فى دماغى مش عارفة اطلعه :a82::a82:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه شاكوش بيضرب فى دماغى مش عارفة اطلعه :a82::a82:​*


 

*خليه يخبط شويه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*متلخبط شويه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *خليه يخبط شويه*​




*بدل ما تقوله يطلع شوية
شكلى انا اللى هاجى اخبط على نفوخك :t32:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *متلخبط شويه*​




*ليه ياواد هاااااااههه :yaka:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بدل ما تقوله يطلع شوية*
> 
> *شكلى انا اللى هاجى اخبط على نفوخك :t32:*​


 

*ماهو لو طلع هيجيلي انا*
*يبقي خليه معاكي احسن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ليه ياواد هاااااااههه :yaka:​*


 

*بعدين يا اوختي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماهو لو طلع هيجيلي انا*
> *يبقي خليه معاكي احسن*​




*هى دى الصحووووووووبية
بدل ما تقولى اشيل عنك شوية :smil13:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعدين يا اوختي*​




*اممممممممم طويب
عفونا عنك حاليا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هى دى الصحووووووووبية*​
> *بدل ما تقولى اشيل عنك شوية :smil13:*


 
*اشيل عنك والبس انا *
*ترضيهالي برضه*
*هي دي الصداقه*​ 


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اممممممممم طويب​*​​
> 
> 
> *عفونا عنك حاليا *​






*يارب دايما يختي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2011)

نفسي ابكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي ابكي


 
*ليه يابت يا نيفووو*
*ليه كلنا الحزن سيطر علينا*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ياقمر*


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مايو 2011)

البنات كله كئيبة يا مايكل
هههههههههههههه
مفيش بنت فرش
انا نفسى اصوت بصوت عالى


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليه يابت يا نيفووو*
> *ليه كلنا الحزن سيطر علينا*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ياقمر*



دا بقي العادي يا ميكو

ويفرحك انت كمان يارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> البنات كله كئيبة يا مايكل
> هههههههههههههه
> مفيش بنت فرش
> انا نفسى اصوت بصوت عالى


 

*صوت يا حبي*
*بس متخليش حد يسمعك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> دا بقي العادي يا ميكو
> 
> ويفرحك انت كمان يارب


 

*ربنا يشيل عن الكل اي حزن *

*ويفرح قلوبنا كلنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا مهما ان كانت الظروف.*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 مايو 2011)

*مضايقة قوى:t7:*​


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2011)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## Alcrusader (23 مايو 2011)

قوني يا رب


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2011)

*كدة حلو اوى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*حزينه جدااااا​*


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2011)

*مخنوق*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حزينه جدااااا​*




ليه بس يا دونا

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *مخنوق*




ليه يا بوب

في ايه انهارده

ده انا جيت حتي ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*ماشى الحال
مفيش جديد​*


----------



## totty (24 مايو 2011)

_*بشكرك يارب*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب 
دى فرررررحه كبيره ​*


----------



## sparrow (24 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشكرك يا رب ​*
> 
> *دى فرررررحه كبيره *​


 
عشان دونا نجحت اكيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> عشان دونا نجحت اكيد



*اكيد يا سباروووو دى كانت سنه معاناه :love34:*


----------



## Bent Christ (24 مايو 2011)

*اشوفكم على خيييييييييير:big37:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مايو 2011)

*حاسة إني بموووووت ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حاسة إني بموووووت ​*



*بعد الشر حبيبتى ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حاسة إني بموووووت ​*




بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر

اسمعي الترنيمة دي وانتي هترتاحي بجد


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2812195#post2812195​


----------



## Rosetta (24 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بعد الشر حبيبتى ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*





روزي86 قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر
> 
> اسمعي الترنيمة دي وانتي هترتاحي بجد
> 
> ...



*"لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح"
شكرا يا غاليين لشعوركم الطيب بس الوضع صار لا يطاق مش قادرة أتحمل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *"لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح"
> شكرا يا غاليين لشعوركم الطيب بس الوضع صار لا يطاق مش قادرة أتحمل ​*




ربنا كبير وقادر يغر الاحوال للافضل يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاكي ومش تضايقي نفسك يا حبيبتي


----------



## Rosetta (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا كبير وقادر يغر الاحوال للافضل يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكي ومش تضايقي نفسك يا حبيبتي



*يا رب يا روزي 
ربنا يكون مع الجميع 
شكرا يا حبيبتي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك  ​*


----------



## sparrow (24 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *"لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح"*
> 
> *شكرا يا غاليين لشعوركم الطيب بس الوضع صار لا يطاق مش قادرة أتحمل *​


 
ربنا قادر يقويكي ويخفف عنك


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااانه قوي


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااانه قوي




ليه بس مالك يا قمر


----------



## rana1981 (24 مايو 2011)

*حاسة حاليا بوجع برقبتي من كتير الشغل​*


----------



## BESHWI (24 مايو 2011)

_يــاس_


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه بس مالك يا قمر



سلامتك يا جميل
شويه زهق من اللي بيحصل دا بس
ربنا يدبرها بقي


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مايو 2011)

BESHWI قال:


> _يــاس_



ليه يس
ماسمعتش مصطفي كامل وهو بيقول

لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس


وبس وما تسمعش لسعد زغلول 
بتاع مفيش فايده


ربنا معاك ويقويك


----------



## كوك (24 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

عااااااادى لا جديد 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

*البرد مبهدلني ع الاخر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 مايو 2011)

:190vu::190vu:


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :190vu::190vu:


 
ليه الدموع الغاليه دى ؟؟؟
مفيش حاجه تستاهل الدموع الغاليه دى انها  تنزل


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*هو أنا طولت فى الدنيا ليه كدة ..؟؟ مش هتاخدنى بقى يارب هههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا بخير وباحسن حال
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2011)

*تعبان
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*عايز أصلى!*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تعبان
> *



*الف سلامه عليك ياابنى
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2011)

*زهقان*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 مايو 2011)

*حزييييييييييييييينه اوووي
قلبي بينزف من جوه حزن*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (25 مايو 2011)

_حيرة شديدة من المجهول _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*بحبك يا إلهى يسوع 
*​


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*No Comment​*


----------



## sparrow (25 مايو 2011)

حزينه جداااااااااا


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

عايز اقرب منك اكتر واكتر يا يسوع


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> حزينه جداااااااااا


 
ليه يا حبيبتى مفيش حاجه تستاهل حزنك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

*



تعبان


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك  يارب يا مون




حزييييييييييييييينه اوووي
قلبي بينزف من جوه حزن 

أنقر للتوسيع...






حزينه جداااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...

مسيرها تنتهى واكيد ليها  

 اتا  بقى فرحاااااااااااااااااا
بس شكلها هتقلب بنكد 
وغبى كمان ​
 
*


----------



## sparrow (25 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ليه يا حبيبتى مفيش حاجه تستاهل حزنك ؟؟؟؟


 
ميرسي يا جميل 





jesuslovejohn قال:


> ​*
> 
> مسيرها تنتهى واكيد ليها ​
> اتا بقى فرحاااااااااااااااااا
> ...


 
ميرسي يا جون
ربنا يفرحك علطول


----------



## شميران (25 مايو 2011)

*تعبااااانة من الحر *


----------



## كوك (25 مايو 2011)

*تعبااان اوى يا يسوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*فى حالة صمت !!
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2011)

*Nothing​*


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *Nothing​*



As usual


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> As usual



*yes yes :beee:​*


----------



## bob (25 مايو 2011)

*عندي امتحان مخنووووووووووووق*


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *yes yes :beee:​*



يا جااااامد :t3:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقة لدرجة اغبى من الغباء *​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *عندي امتحان مخنووووووووووووق*




ربنا يكون معاك يا بوب


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مخنوقة لدرجة اغبى من الغباء *​




مين خنقك يا واد

روق ياباشا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2011)

خايفة اوى من الامتحانات


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2011)

*احساس بجد صعب *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2011)

ربنا معاك ياجون


----------



## الحق قادم (25 مايو 2011)

مكسوف للاخوة المسيحيين وقفوا كتير فى ماسبيروا ورجعوا من غير ميعملوا حاجة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل شيء*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2011)

الحق قادم قال:


> مكسوف للاخوة المسيحيين وقفوا كتير فى ماسبيروا ورجعوا من غير ميعملوا حاجة



:beee::beee::beee:
لا ياختى ماتتكسفيش :beee::beee::beee:
احنا مش هنسكت عن حقنا ابدا 
المفروض فعلا تتكسفى او تتكسف بسبب دينكم 
بس مافيش فايده عمروكو ماهتفهمو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :beee::beee::beee:
> لا ياختى ماتتكسفيش :beee::beee::beee:
> احنا مش هنسكت عن حقنا ابدا
> المفروض فعلا تتكسفى او تتكسف بسبب دينكم
> بس مافيش فايده عمروكو ماهتفهمو


 

*اختي ميرنا*
*من فضلك مش تردي ع الناس المتخلفه دي*
*افضل شيء تجاهلهم لانهم ميستحقوش تردي عليهم*
*فقط ندعيلهم ان ربنا يهديهم وينور عقولهم*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 مايو 2011)

الحق قادم قال:


> مكسوف للاخوة المسيحيين وقفوا كتير فى ماسبيروا ورجعوا من غير ميعملوا حاجة



*ما تشغلي بالك عارفة ليه !
لأن مملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم ​*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*يارب محتاج منك قوة انا ابنك الضعيف​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

جوايا ضيق وتعب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جوايا ضيق وتعب​


 

*ربنا معاكي ويشيل عنك تعبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

*البرد مطلع عيني*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويشيل عنك تعبك*​


ميرسي يا مايكل ومعاك


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *البرد مطلع عيني*​




الف سلامه عليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك


 

*الله يسلمك يا روزي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *البرد مطلع عيني*​


*
الف سلامه عليك ياابنى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك ياابنى *​


 

*الله يسلمك يا امي*
*ميرسي ليكي كتير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 مايو 2011)

*محتارة *
​


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2011)

*حزين ومهموم جداااااااااا​*


----------



## Bent Christ (26 مايو 2011)

*حياتي بقت تمثلية ..انا المؤلف وانا المخرج والبطل ...انا البداية وانا النهاية...وانا اللي مجروح ف الحكاية*


----------



## totty (26 مايو 2011)

*زعلانه على موبايلى اوووى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووق*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 مايو 2011)

:36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

totty قال:


> *زعلانه على موبايلى اوووى*​


 

*ربنا يعوضك يا تووتي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38:​


 

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا روزيتا*​


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2011)

عاااااااااااااااادى ذى كل يوم 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *محتارة *​


 
يسوع يرشدك فى طريق حياتك ويكون معاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2011)

مصدومه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 مايو 2011)

عاااايزه انتحر واخلص بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
زهقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت من الصبر والصبر زهق مني
فينك يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2011)

*كل الشكر المستحق ليك يا الهى ​*


----------



## TADO2010 (26 مايو 2011)

انا شاب لكن عمرى الف عام
                        وحيد لكن بين ضلوعى زحام
                         خايف ولكن خوفى منى
                                  انـــــــــا
                            اخرس ولكن قلبى
                                مليان كلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عاااايزه انتحر واخلص بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> زهقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت من الصبر والصبر زهق مني
> فينك يااااااااااااااااارب




صدقيني كلنا تعبنا من الصبر ومن كل شئ حوالينا

بس لازم يبقي عندنا رجاء في الهنا
وان كل اللي بيحصلنا دا بسماح وبتدبير منه ولصالحنا
ارمي حملك علي ربنا وقولي يارب اتصرف انت
واحكي معاه بكل شئ حاسه بيه
وابكي وصدقيني هترتاحي
وربنا معاكي ويدبرلك الاحسن دايما


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2011)

*ميه ميه ​*


----------



## marcelino (26 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أكسر كل حاجه ..
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

*نفسى ترجع ايام الصبى*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:
​


----------



## bob (26 مايو 2011)

*مكسل اعمل اي حاجه*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

_*مخنووووووووووووووووووق*_​


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

_*نااااااااااايم*_​


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

محتاره حبه صغيره


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

_*زعلان من حد حبه اوووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

*الحمد لله احسن شويه*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

*خوف و قلق​*


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خوف و قلق​*



ليش النتائج قرّبت


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ليش النتائج قرّبت



*هي يا ريت توقف على النتائج و بس
إنت هون ولا هناك هلا ههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 مايو 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooo new
icannot


----------



## تيمو (27 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هي يا ريت توقف على النتائج و بس
> إنت هون ولا هناك هلا ههههههههههههههه ​*



هههههههههههههههههههه أنا هون هلّا بس طالع هناك كمان شوي 

بدي أفطر تفضلي معنا نكسبك على فطور صباحي محترم
لبنة
لبنة 
لبنة
لبنة
مناقيش زعتر
جبنة بيضة
زبدة بلدي
بيض عجة
حمص وفول وفلافل
شاي 
شاي
شاي
شاي
شاي

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه أنا هون هلّا بس طالع هناك كمان شوي
> 
> بدي أفطر تفضلي معنا نكسبك على فطور صباحي محترم
> لبنة
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههه 
يا ريته صحتيييين يا لولو 
سبقتك أنا و أفطرت كمان 
لبنة 
لبنة 
لبنة 
و 
شاي 
شاي 
شاي ​*


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

بيتسرب فى قلبى احساس بالقلق والخوف من بكره 
بس بحاول اهرب لحضن ربنا يطمنى وشيل الخوف ده


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2011)

*توتر وقلق*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اختي ميرنا*
> *من فضلك مش تردي ع الناس المتخلفه دي*
> *افضل شيء تجاهلهم لانهم ميستحقوش تردي عليهم*
> *فقط ندعيلهم ان ربنا يهديهم وينور عقولهم*​



عندك حق بجد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*ايدى وجعانى :smil13:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

_*فرحان علشان روحت الطاحونة*_
_*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*_​


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

*حزيييييييييييييين ومهموووووووووووووووم
يارب ارحمنى وشيل عنى​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

*عادي مش فارقة يعني ! ​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *حزيييييييييييييين ومهموووووووووووووووم
> يارب ارحمنى وشيل عنى​*




ليه يا ميكي بس

ربنا يشيل عنك يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2011)

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا ميكي بس
> 
> ربنا يشيل عنك يارب





*يااااااااارب
صليلى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*زحلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> *​




:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يااااااااارب
> صليلى​*




صلوات العدرا والقديسين


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *زحلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​




مين زحلك يا جووووووووووووون:smil12:


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2011)

مضايقه خالص
الوقت متأخر ونسيت اتصل بواحده حبيبتي


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2011)

*مخنوقة مخنوقة  مخنوقة مخنوقة *


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مخنوقة مخنوقة مخنوقة مخنوقة *


 
ربنا يرفع عنك يا حبيبتى 
سلام المسيح يظللك ويكون معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*مضايق جدآآآآآآآآ*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 مايو 2011)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*مصدعة جاامد اوووف ​*


----------



## sparrow (27 مايو 2011)

بالرغم ما بي
الا ان ربنا معزيني او يمكن انا فقدت الاحساس مش عارفه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مايو 2011)

*قرفاااااااااانة *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*قلقان *​


----------



## Rosetta (27 مايو 2011)

*زعلانة ​*


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

ايه با جماااااااااااااااعه مفيش حد خااااااااالص مبسوط 
============================
انا حاسه بالملل من الحر 
الحر شديد خااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مايو 2011)

*رايق جدااا*
*وربنا يستر*​


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس
حزن حزن حزن​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2011)

اوف مافيش يوم يعدى كويس ابدا زهقققققققققققققققققت :a82::a82::a82:


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

عااااااااااايزه انام


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2011)

:36_19_5: 
:010105~332:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2011)

*اخر راااااااااااااااحه​*


----------



## soso a (28 مايو 2011)

لا جديد

نشكر ربنا


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2011)

*ماشية بضهرها لية معيا كدة
نفسى تتعدل يومين ورا بعض*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2011)

نعسااااااانه تاني هههههههههه


----------



## soso a (28 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نعسااااااانه تاني هههههههههه


 
طيب ليه معذبه نفسك ههههههههههههههههههههه
روحى ناااااااااااامى ولا مش ينفع


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2011)

*راضى  وعملت اللى عليا 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مايو 2011)

مضايقه من نفسي قوووي


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

صداع غبي اوي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صداع غبي اوي​


*الف سلامه يا صديقي :t33:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 مايو 2011)

*معرفشششششش:a82:*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الف سلامه يا صديقي :t33:
> *​



الله يسلمك يا طلخة يا ابن تفيدة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (28 مايو 2011)

فرحانة اوي
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مايو 2011)

مش مبسوطه ولا مرتاحه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 مايو 2011)

*احسن من الاول
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2011)

*مبسوط اخر 148 حاجه *
*اشكرك يا رب *​


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2011)

*نص نص
لا فرحان ولا زعلان بين البينين
لا ابيض ولا اسود رمااااااااااادى​*


----------



## ارووجة (28 مايو 2011)

مش حاسة بولا شي " ضايعة"


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> مش حاسة بولا شي " ضايعة"


حاسه نفس الاحساس لا مبسوطه ولا مضايقه 
بس حاسه انه ملخبطه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2011)

خنقه ما بعدها خنققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 مايو 2011)

مفيش حد طيب
مفيش حد كويس
مفيش حد غلبان
مفيش حد قلبو حلو
مفيش حد بيصون
مفيش حد بيبقى

كلو بيهمو نفسو
كلو بيكدب وبيغدر وبياع

دنيا ولا تستاهل


----------



## أنجيلا (29 مايو 2011)

*نعسانة:36_1_50:*​


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2011)

*جوايا امل*​


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

فرحان بثقة​


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2011)

*امممممممممممم يعنى​*


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

مش عارفه اوصف احساسى 
يعنى عااااااااااااااادى 
مش حاسه بحاجه  زى كل يوم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2011)

اقل من العادي
مفيش احساس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 مايو 2011)

متغاظ وهتجنن

الكدابين كتروا
وبجحييييين اوي كمان


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2011)

نسيان
فيا نسيان


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 مايو 2011)

خايفة من بكرة


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2011)

*عادى
لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

اممممممممم
حلوة​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

دمااااااااااااغى بتفكر كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومضايقانى


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> دمااااااااااااغى بتفكر كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومضايقانى



دي اكتر حاجة متعبة في البني ادم والانيل منها القلب
عايز يتولع فيهم الجوز ياختي
​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> دي اكتر حاجة متعبة في البني ادم والانيل منها القلب
> عايز يتولع فيهم الجوز ياختي​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب بفكرك نولع فيهم بيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بجاز ولا سولار 
===============================

اقولك احسن حطيهم فى تلاجه بدل ما نولع نبرد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب بفكرك نولع فيهم بيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
السولار اغلي يا بنتي من الجاز
خلينا في الجاز
لالالالالالالالا
التلاجة مش هتجيب نتيجة
نولع فيهم ونخلص​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

*ملل فظيييييييييييييييييع 
هو المنتدي نايم كده ليه 
*​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> السولار اغلي يا بنتي من الجاز
> خلينا في الجاز
> لالالالالالالالا
> ...


 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الثلاجه مضمونه 
الناس تاكل البيت كله 
خالينا فى الثلاجه ونجرب منفعش 
نروح 
لجااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة أحاسيس متلخبطة :smil13:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> الثلاجه مضمونه
> الناس تاكل البيت كله
> ...




طب عندي اقتراح
اكمني بحبك اوي طبعا
ايه رأيك انتي جربي الجاز وانا هجرب التلاجة ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2011)

*متعصبة قوى*
​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب عندي اقتراح
> اكمني بحبك اوي طبعا
> ايه رأيك انتي جربي الجاز وانا هجرب التلاجة ؟
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


 
طيب لانى بحبك اكتر تيجى نعكسها 
يعنى انا التلاجه وانت الجاز 
وكل واحد يقول للتانى النتيجه 

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2011)

مش مبسوطه ولا مرتاحه


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> طيب لانى بحبك اكتر تيجى نعكسها
> يعنى انا التلاجه وانت الجاز
> وكل واحد يقول للتانى النتيجه
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:



لالالالالالالالالا
انا اللي حجزت الاول مش ليا دعوة بقي​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> انا اللي حجزت الاول مش ليا دعوة بقي​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
اما بحبك اكتر مش انت قولتليلى كده علشان انت بتحبينى 
:love45:
وادى بوسه منى ويالا وارينا الشطاره


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اما بحبك اكتر مش انت قولتليلى كده علشان انت بتحبينى
> :love45:
> وادى بوسه منى ويالا وارينا الشطاره



لا يمكن يا بت انتي
الله
وكمان انا اللي بحبك اكتر
هو انتي دخلتي جوه قلبي يعني
ده انتي قعدة متربعة جوه اهو
وبلاش البوس علي العام كده اصلي بتكسف
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يمكن يا بت انتي
> الله
> وكمان انا اللي بحبك اكتر
> هو انتي دخلتي جوه قلبي يعني
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

طيب شوفى قلبى مكتوب marmora اهو 







marmora 
يالا وايا الشطاره 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> طيب شوفى قلبى مكتوب marmora اهو
> 
> ...




لا قلبك فاضي يا وحشة​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا قلبك فاضي يا وحشة​


 
هههههههههههههههههه

كده :love34::love34::love34::love34:


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده :love34::love34::love34::love34:



فقستك صح ؟​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> فقستك صح ؟​


 
نوووووووووووووووو

صدمتينى 
ههههههههههههههههههه

وبردوا هديلك وارده :flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> نوووووووووووووووو
> 
> صدمتينى
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



:36_3_17::36_3_17:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> :36_3_17::36_3_17:​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (30 مايو 2011)

مبسوطة
​


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

عدم اتزان وتركيز بشكل كبييير​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مايو 2011)

هموت وانام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

*تعبان من الكحة الشديدة ههههه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تعبان من الكحة الشديدة ههههه*


* الف سلامة عليك اخونا الحبيب
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*انا مخنووووووووووقة
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 مايو 2011)

ليه مخنوقة بس يا بنت العدراء


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

> ا*لف سلامة عليك اخونا الحبيب*


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى*



> *انا مخنووووووووووقة*



*لا يهتم الله براحتنا بقدر ما يهتم بنضوجنا .
*​ 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ليه مخنوقة بس يا بنت العدراء





ABOTARBO قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى تاسونى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* صلولى يا احلى اخوات 
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 مايو 2011)

صلوات القديسيين
معاكى يا بنت العدراء


++++++++++انا حاسس انى ماشى من غير دماغى+++++++++
هههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2011)

*جوايا ثقه يارب*​


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2011)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2011)

:186fx::186fx::186fx:


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

تعبااااااانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

مش عارفلي حال خالص


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

*فرحان وحزين *​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

*شكرا يا رب على كل حاااااااااااااااااال*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 مايو 2011)

:t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

_*مهمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم*_​


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كل حاجه


----------



## totty (31 مايو 2011)

*مش فاهمه اى حاجه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

*كله للخير*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووقة *​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ليه يا انجي ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

:ab7::36_1_4:


----------



## Basilius (31 مايو 2011)

*ساخط على عيشتي 
وجعان بالمره بئه *


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2011)

صمت
فيا صمت طويل


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

*مليش نفس اعمل اى حاجة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا انجي ربنا يكون معاكي


*ميرسي يا حبي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

جوايا الم وحزن يهد جبال


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> جوايا الم وحزن يهد جبال


_*أجمل ما في الأحــــــزان
أنها ستزول حتمــــاً
و أجمل ما في اليـــــأس
......أنه ينحني أمام الصبـــــر دومــــاً
و أجمل مافي الرجـــــآء
أنه لاينقطع مادام هناك في السمــــــاء ...رِبــّــــــاً*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*أجمل ما في الأحــــــزان
> أنها ستزول حتمــــاً
> و أجمل ما في اليـــــأس
> ......أنه ينحني أمام الصبـــــر دومــــاً
> ...




كلماتك معزيه جدا
بس انت عارف ضعف البشر
ميرسي يا جو ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> جوايا الم وحزن يهد جبال



ربنا يفرح قلبك ياحبي ويرفع عنك اي حزن​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مايو 2011)

تعبااااانه ياربى


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

_*مخنوق مهموم مضايق *_
_*زهقان طهقان مش فايق*_
_*احزانى المتى واوجاعى كسرتنى *_
_*امتى يا زمان بيا تحس ولشعورى تراعى*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*زعلانة *
​


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا انهاردة مبسووووووووووط واتحسد اول مرة اذاكر من بدابة الترم ههههههههههه
كان فى حجات بسيطة وسط اليوم عكرت صفوته لكنها صغيرة لا تذكر​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يونيو 2011)

دنيا غريبه وناسها اغرب
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دنيا غريبه وناسها اغرب
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


* كلنا غرباء في الدنيا ده:fun_lol:*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

مش مدايقه ولا مبسوطه


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2011)

*حاسه بعدم ارتياح*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

تعبااااانه شوية


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2011)

عاااااااااااادى بس عايزه انام


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق ومهموم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2011)

_نفس احساسى من اخر يوم مادخلتش فيه _
_الم وحزن _​


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا 

حاسه بارتياح


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس بانك معايا يارب *


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2011)

كويسه


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2011)

_الم مستمر _​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*عدم اهتمام بكل  من حولى*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2011)

اصابى بايظة
الامتحانات زى الاشباح الصبح وفى الحلم


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق اووووووووووووى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

متنرفزة جدا​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2011)

زعلان جدا من اسلوب التعامل معايا
ربنا يسامح


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> زعلان جدا من اسلوب التعامل معايا
> ربنا يسامح



مالك يا جوجو
قولي بس مين زعلك وانا هقطعهولك​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2011)

يوجد البعض ما يعكسون نفسية سيئة بتعاملهم
تعامل مزيف وسؤالهم مزيف
وكأن الامر للشهرة والانفراد بالخبر
ووقت ما يكونو لحالهم
بيبانو علي حقيقتهم
وبيبان اشمئزازهم منى ومن حالى
الغريب بالموضوع انى مش بسأل حدا لانى بحسة
والاغرب انة  بيتمادى بتعاملة  وكأن شيئا لم يكن
رغم انى ببعض الاوقات بعبر عن ضيقي بالتوقف عن الكلام مرة عبر الهاتف
او انى اتجاهل وجودة
لكن بالحقيقة (هى حقيقة مخجلة) لانو المفروض انة للأسف صديقي ​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> يوجد البعض ما يعكسون نفسية سيئة بتعاملهم
> تعامل مزيف وسؤالهم مزيف
> وكأن الامر للشهرة والانفراد بالخبر
> ووقت ما يكونو لحالهم
> ...



معلش يا جوجو
انت اكيد اخدت بركة تحملك المعاملة دي
بس المفروض انت عرفت الشخص ده يبقي مش تعشم فيه​


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووق​*


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> يوجد البعض ما يعكسون نفسية سيئة بتعاملهم​
> تعامل مزيف وسؤالهم مزيف
> وكأن الامر للشهرة والانفراد بالخبر
> ووقت ما يكونو لحالهم
> ...


 
معلش يا جوجو متزعلش نفسك 
هروح اعضدهم العيال دي عضدة جااااااااامدة ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

خوف وربنا يستر من اللي جاي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارفة احدد احساس معين 
الدنيا متلغبطة*​


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووووووق​*



تفضل نكسبك على كاسة شاي


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

حاسس بالم وضيق ومعرفش من ايه بالظبط 
والالام فين ومن ايه مش عارفه


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> تفضل نكسبك على كاسة شاي





*تسلم ايدك يامى تو
صليلى​*


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*صلولى كتير نازل امتحان دلوقتى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *صلولى كتير نازل امتحان دلوقتى​*


_* الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك*_
_*ويكون معاك ويقويك *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس بمرارة كبيرة اوى *​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

عادي
ولا زعلانة ولا مبسوطة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*باكل شيكولاتة مورو ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*دايخة قوووي  ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *باكل شيكولاتة مورو ​*



بحبها اووووووووووووووي
عيني فيها يا بت​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *باكل شيكولاتة مورو ​*


ياتي بطة
بكفي عليكم شيكولاة يا بنتى 
خلصتو الشيكولاة ياللي بالبلد
ههههههههه
يومك منور بنعمة المسيح يا سندريلا الجميلة


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *دايخة قوووي  ​*




مالك بس النهارده يا قمر
صداع ودوخة
سلامتك​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مالك بس النهارده يا قمر
> صداع ودوخة
> سلامتك​



*مريضة يا مرمر 
عايزة أطيييييييييب تعبت من المرض 
الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مريضة يا مرمر
> عايزة أطيييييييييب تعبت من المرض
> الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي​*



الف سلامة عليكي
طب يا حبي شوفي دكتور
مش تسيبي نفسك كده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_احساسى _
_نفسى اموت من أجل اسم المسيح _​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

*ميت بالفعل *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بحبها اووووووووووووووي
> عيني فيها يا بت​




*ههههههههههههههههههه
أأأأأة يا بطنى :t32:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> ياتي بطة
> بكفي عليكم شيكولاة يا بنتى
> خلصتو الشيكولاة ياللي بالبلد
> ههههههههه
> يومك منور بنعمة المسيح يا سندريلا الجميلة




*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى انت يا جوجو عليا ههههههههههههههههه
ونسيت المصاصة كمان ولا اية ​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي
> طب يا حبي شوفي دكتور
> مش تسيبي نفسك كده​



*ما أنا شفت و قلي يومين و هتخفي 
مرررسي يا حبي للسؤال 
ربي يخليكي يا عسل ​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

مش مرتاحه


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما أنا شفت و قلي يومين و هتخفي
> مرررسي يا حبي للسؤال
> ربي يخليكي يا عسل ​*




باذن الله هتخفي بسرعة
ويخليكي يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> مش مرتاحه



ربنا يفرح قلبك ويريح بالك يا عسل​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويريح بالك يا عسل​


ميرررررررررررسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي يا مرموره


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يامى تو
> صليلى​*



لا تخاف لأنو كما هو مكتوب: عينو عليك ، يحفظك في دخولك وخروجك ، حافظنا لا ينام ... فهو يريدنا أن نكون الرأس لا الذنب ، أن نكون في إرتفاع ، أن نحلّق كالنسور عالياً أن نكون ناجحين في كل شيء ، ليتمجّد اسمه فينا ومن خلالنا


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

*رايح الجيش بس  فرحان *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

*خنقة
غيظ
حيرة
مش فاهم لية بيتعمل معايا كدة ؟
بعامل حد تاني غير الي عرفتو
مش عارف حاجة
*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

_*الموضوع دا هيجننى  كل شويه خنقه خنقه تعبت بجد*_​


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*الموضوع دا هيجننى  كل شويه خنقه خنقه تعبت بجد*_​



طيب تعال أعزمك إنتا وروزيتا على كاسة شاي


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يونيو 2011)

تعبان بس مش تعب عادي
تعبان بجد
نفسي استريح


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش طايقة حد ! ​*


* لسا  مش جيه الحد :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*
*النهاردة الجمعة  ربنا يفرح قلبيك *
*اجبليك بيبسى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طيب تعال أعزمك إنتا وروزيتا على كاسة شاي


_* ربنا يخليك  ولو حتة  جاتو بقى تبقى اصلى  هههههههههه*_​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> * لسا  مش جيه الحد :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*
> *النهاردة الجمعة  ربنا يفرح قلبيك *
> *اجبليك بيبسى *​


*
مش عايزة حاجة يا جون ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تعبان بس مش تعب عادي
> تعبان بجد
> نفسي استريح








ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

*احساسى زفت *


----------



## تيمو (3 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *احساسى زفت *



طب تعالي انتي وجونا وروزيتا وماكس وروزي وانجيلا أعزمكم على كاسة شاي


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طب تعالي انتي وجونا وروزيتا وماكس وروزي وانجيلا أعزمكم على كاسة شاي



*تصدق ان الشاى بتاعك ده هو اللى تعبنا كلنا هههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*قلقانة شوية​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
ياربي يا ربي يا ربي ياربي يا ربي ياربي ياربي ياربي*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه*
> *ياربي يا ربي يا ربي ياربي يا ربي ياربي ياربي ياربي*


 ربنا يفرح قلبيك وينور عنيكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*زوهقانة قووووى اووووووف​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2011)

*إرهااااااااااااااااق وتعب شديييييييييد*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

حزن وسلام داخلى فى نفس الوقت


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2011)

تعبان جدا جدا ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

معرفش
محتاااره اووي


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*عندى صداع مجننى​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدا جدا ...


الف سلامه يا جوجو باشا


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

مدايقه


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2011)

شكلي متغاظه جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2011)

ندمانه


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق وتعبان​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *مخنوق وتعبان​*



Dats me


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2011)

محتاره


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

مرتاحة اوووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2011)

*مبسوووطة كتير ​*


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مبسوووطة كتير ​*


 
​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ​



*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*مكسرة على الاخر​*


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*محتار وحاسس انى تايه فى صحرا ملهاش بدايه ولا نهاية​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2011)

احباااااااط


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

مبسوووووووووطة
فعلا انت بتعوض يارب​


----------



## totty (5 يونيو 2011)

*قلقانه شويه*​


----------



## bilseka (5 يونيو 2011)

حاسس خير​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يونيو 2011)

*متضايقة جدا
*​


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

روحى راحت من التعب والضيق


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك يارب وانا فى عز تجاربى


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2011)

*مخنووووووق ومهموووووووم وحزيييييييين​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

*حيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوي وحزينه جدااااا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

عاااااااااااادى بس قلقانه شويه


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2011)

يارب انا تعبان...


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا 
لا جديد​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

*قلبى وجعنى ..*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*حزينة 
مكتئبة 
تعبانة 
مظلومة 
مقهورة
عندي صداع 
عندي يأس
و بكره الحياة كمان​*


----------



## zezza (5 يونيو 2011)

لسة عايشة ​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة بحالي بتقطع*​


----------



## تيمو (5 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تصدق ان الشاى بتاعك ده هو اللى تعبنا كلنا هههههه*



عامل حالي مش سامع :shutup22:


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

عااااااااااااادى مش حاسه بحاجه


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حزينة
> مكتئبة
> تعبانة
> مظلومة
> ...



يا ساتر كل دا حاسه بيه

قولي يارب بس وكل دا هايهون في لحظه وينتهي
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا روز


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

مبسووووووووطة
كان يوم جامد من الاخر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوي وحزينه جدااااا*




ربنا يرشدك يا سكره ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

انا بونو بونو


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2011)

_ايدى بتوجعنى اوى _
​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2011)

*همووووووووووووووت من الحزن والياس والالم والخنقة والحيرة​*

:smil8:   :t26:  :ranting:​


----------



## bob (6 يونيو 2011)

*need a rest*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *همووووووووووووووت من الحزن والياس والالم والخنقة والحيرة​*
> 
> 
> :smil8:   :t26:  :ranting:​



بعد الشر عليك يا مايكل
لكل شئ نهايه اكيد
ربنا يفرحك يارب


----------



## ارووجة (6 يونيو 2011)

مش حاسة بشي بولا شي!!!


----------



## totty (6 يونيو 2011)

*إحساسي مش مطمئن*​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بعد الشر عليك يا مايكل
> لكل شئ نهايه اكيد
> ربنا يفرحك يارب



*
مظنش ان اللى انا فيه ليه نهاية
لكن كل رجايا ان ربنا يكون معايا ويساعدنى
ميرسى لشعورك الجميل​*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

رايق والحمد لله​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يونيو 2011)

*حزن.. الم.. وجع.. احباط.. يأس.. كره الحياة ........*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حزن.. الم.. وجع.. احباط.. يأس.. كره الحياة ........*​




يا قلبي مفيش حاجة تستاهل كل ده
ارمي كل حملك ورا ضهرك وعيشي حياتك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

الحمدللة مبسوطة ​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه*




ما عاش ولا كان اللي يخليكي مخنوقة
شاوريلي علي السبب وانا افطسهولك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يونيو 2011)

*كله تمااااااااااام نشكر ربنا*
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

حذر شديد


----------



## bob (6 يونيو 2011)

*متغيب لفترة*


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*هكمل الأجازة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*عايز أرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ..*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*مع الاسف لسة تعبانة :smil13:​*


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2011)

يااااارب انا تعبان
ارجوك اسمع لصراخى..


----------



## Alcrusader (6 يونيو 2011)

وفقني يا رب في شدتي.


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه 
مش حاسه بحاجه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*ياربى الدنيا حر خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص* :heat:


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااااائس وحزيييييييييين ومهموووووووووووووووووووم
صلولى كتير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااائس وحزيييييييييين ومهموووووووووووووووووووم
> صلولى كتير​*




ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

حلـــــــوة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

مفيش احساس 
حاسه اني ميته


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مفيش احساس
> حاسه اني ميته



امال مين دي إللي معانا في الموضوع يا جماعة 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااائس وحزيييييييييين ومهموووووووووووووووووووم
> صلولى كتير​*



ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل 
وصدقني دا احساس ناس كتير دلوقتي ودا الطبيعي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*تعبانة وجسمى مكسر ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعبانة وجسمى مكسر ​*




ان شاء الله اللي يكرهك يا روحي
الف سلامة عليكي يا بطتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ان شاء الله اللي يكرهك يا روحي
> الف سلامة عليكي يا بطتي​




*الله يسلمك ياحبى
انشاله يخليكى ليا يارب :love45:​*


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل​




*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب يامرمورة
ميرسى ليكى​*


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل
> وصدقني دا احساس ناس كتير دلوقتي ودا الطبيعي​




*ميرسى ليك يابوب
لكن الناس دى يمكن هى السبب فى اللى هى فيه .. او بايديهم بيورطوا نفسهم فى حجات تتسبب فى كده
لكن انا حاسس ان كل ما تتصلح من ناحية واقول خلاص هتحلو تيجى تتقفل من ناحية تانى ...... لكن ربنا كبير وبحاول على قد ما اقدر اصلح من نفسى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياحبى
> انشاله يخليكى ليا يارب :love45:​*




هيخليني غصب عنك يا روحي
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (7 يونيو 2011)

متلخبطه


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> متلخبطه



*ايه اللى ملخبطك ياجميل :shutup22:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااارب يامرمورة
> ميرسى ليكى​*
> 
> 
> ...



صدقني كن علي يقين تام ان الناس لو هاتعرف ان إللي هايحصلها مش هايرضيها

اكيد طبعاً مش هاتعمله ممكن يكون غير مقصود بس مش هايفيد الندم بعد فات الآوان

انا زيك كدا بالظبط بس واخد مقوله في نفسي 
من كتر الضيق بتيجي النجده 


شكلي كدا نكدتها عليك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> صدقني كن علي يقين تام ان الناس لو هاتعرف ان إللي هايحصلها مش هايرضيها
> 
> اكيد طبعاً مش هاتعمله ممكن يكون غير مقصود بس مش هايفيد الندم بعد فات الآوان
> 
> ...



*
ياااااااه قلبت عليا المواجع ههههههههههههههه
لكن صدقنى الدنيا دى مبقاش فيها حاجة تفرح خااااااالص
اللى يفرح هى حاجة واحدة العيشة مع ربنا​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ياااااااه قلبت عليا المواجع ههههههههههههههه
> لكن صدقنى الدنيا دى مبقاش فيها حاجة تفرح خااااااالص
> اللى يفرح هى حاجة واحدة العيشة مع ربنا​*



يقطعني يا بني 
هههههههههههههه

فعلاً صدقني الواحد لما بيكون ماشي مع ربنا هيلاقي الدنيا بطعم تاني 

بس الدنيا دي ذي مانت قولت ما بقتش تنفع 

انا بطلت اشوف الأخبار لأنه بحسها بتتكرر كل يوم 

قتل حرق سرقة بلطجة هدم ................الخ 
مع اني كنت لازم اشوف الأخبار زمان تصدق 
ههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يقطعني يا بني
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلاً صدقني الواحد لما بيكون ماشي مع ربنا هيلاقي الدنيا بطعم تاني
> ...




*
ياراجل اخبار ايه بس الكلام هو هو مفيش جديد
وبجد السعادة الوحيدة مع ربنا بس لان العالم ده كله بملذاته ومشتهياته زااااااااااائل .. كلها سعادة وقتية .. لكن مع الله السعادة الابدية
ربنا يكون معانا ويجعلنا كلنا نمشى فى طريقه زى ما يرضيه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ياراجل اخبار ايه بس الكلام هو هو مفيش جديد
> وبجد السعادة الوحيدة مع ربنا بس لان العالم ده كله بملذاته ومشتهياته زااااااااااائل .. كلها سعادة وقتية .. لكن مع الله السعادة الابدية
> ربنا يكون معانا ويجعلنا كلنا نمشى فى طريقه زى ما يرضيه​*



امين يارب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*احساس بالهدوء*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

كان يوم مرهق جدآآآآآآآآآآآ بس نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

كويسه نشكر ربنا


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*قلقان*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

احساس بالضياع


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*اممممممممممم يعنى
قلقان وحيران​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*برضو تعبانة (​*


----------



## totty (7 يونيو 2011)

*مش مطمن*​


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس أني كنت تايه ... وأخيراً لقيت البيت *
*أحساس بالأمان*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

_أرهااااااااااااااااااااااااااق _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2011)

*مرتاحة كتير
*​


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2011)

صمت قاتل


----------



## sparrow (7 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله كويسه


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2011)

_بجد جو لا يطااق _​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2011)

*علمـــــــــــــــتنى   الحـــــــــــــياة   ان اصعب انواع البكاء    

                            هو       


          الضحك   وقــــــــــــــــــــت       المحنة​*


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*نازل للدكتور دلوقتى
صلولى يكون خير​*


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *نازل للدكتور دلوقتى​*
> 
> *صلولى يكون خير*​


 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *نازل للدكتور دلوقتى
> صلولى يكون خير​*



باذن يسوع خير 
ابقي طمنيا لما ترجع بالسلامه


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

بطني بتوجعني بغباااااااااااااااااااء 
اوف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني بغباااااااااااااااااااء
> اوف​




*الف سلامة عليكى ياحبى
انشاله اللى يكرهك وانتى لا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*باكل بسبوووووووووووووووسة ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكى ياحبى
> انشاله اللى يكرهك وانتى لا​*




يخليكي ليا يارب يا بت انتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *باكل بسبوووووووووووووووسة ​*




فيها شربات كتير ؟​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يخليكي ليا يارب يا بت انتي​



:love45:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> فيها شربات كتير ؟​




*تعالى كلى معايا  ياحبى وانتى تعرفى ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :love45:​



:new8:​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تعالى كلى معايا  ياحبى وانتى تعرفى ​*




لا بطلي اكل فيها انتي لحد ما بطني تبطل توجعني واكلها انا وبس​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بطلي اكل فيها انتي لحد ما بطني تبطل توجعني واكلها انا وبس​



*ههههههههههه خلاص هشيلك نصيبك ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه خلاص هشيلك نصيبك ​*




يا بت يا بخيلة ده بدل ما تقولي خديها كلها​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بت يا بخيلة ده بدل ما تقولي خديها كلها​



*هههههههههههههه دى بسبوسة ياروحى
مقدرشى افرط فيها :new6:
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه دى بسبوسة ياروحى
> مقدرشى افرط فيها :new6:
> ​*




مطرح ما يسري يا روحي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مطرح ما يسري يا روحي​




*ميغسى ياحبى :love45:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*مش مبسوووووط .. مش عارف ليه
*​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربنا معاك​


*
ميرسى كتير ليكى سوسو​*



Gospel Life قال:


> باذن يسوع خير
> ابقي طمنيا لما ترجع بالسلامه


*
ميرسى ليكى يا جوسبل
نشكر ربنا خير .. كويس انها جات على قد كده​*


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2011)

قلقااااااااان  الامتحانات قربت​
:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

حاسة ان حد من اصحابي مخنوق اوي من بدري​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*احساسى ان قلة الذوق بقت كبيرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*مش قادر افتح عينيــــــــــا من الإرهاق النهاردة*


----------



## rana1981 (8 يونيو 2011)

*مرهقة جدااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## النور الجديد (8 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه جدااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايمــــــــــــــا*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يونيو 2011)

تعبانة
اصحابى بجد هيوحشونى اوووووووى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*عندى صداااااااااااااع 
مش عارفة ازاكر *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## كوك (8 يونيو 2011)

_*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  اووووووووووووووووووى*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

شعري مبلول ومضايقني​


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

*يخرب بيت المذاكرة على التعليم
اتخنقت .. لكن اللى مصبرنى انها آخر سنة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يخرب بيت المذاكرة على التعليم
> اتخنقت .. لكن اللى مصبرنى انها آخر سنة​*




ربنا معاك ويوفقك
بالنجاح باذن الله​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

هادية ومرتاحة
الحمد لله​


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا معاك ويوفقك
> بالنجاح باذن الله​



*يارب يا اوختى يارب
​*


marmora jesus قال:


> هادية ومرتاحة
> الحمد لله​




*دايما يارب​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يارب يا اوختى يارب
> ​*
> 
> 
> ...




ربنا يخليك يا باشا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا 
الى حد ما مرتاحة* ​


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارف​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 يونيو 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووطة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*زى الزفت ومش طايقة نفسى ولا طايقة حد​*


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *زى الزفت ومش طايقة نفسى ولا طايقة حد​*




الف سلامه عليك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

عادى لا جديد 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2011)

*شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب :smil13:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا عااااااادى خالص


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *زى الزفت ومش طايقة نفسى ولا طايقة حد​*


*لية بس يا حبيبتى انتى بنت الملك مفيش حاجة تقدر تضايقك ابدا*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الضيق*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الف سلامه عليك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​




*الله يسلمك ياحبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لية بس يا حبيبتى انتى بنت الملك مفيش حاجة تقدر تضايقك ابدا*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الضيق*​




* اهو حال الدنيا بقا 
ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى
صليلى كتير​*


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس
يبقى الحال على ما هو عليه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2011)

*الجو حر خااااااااااااااالص*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

مصدعة اوووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يونيو 2011)

قلق مدمر


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2011)

تعبان شوويه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

الصداع راح والحمد لله
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> قلق مدمر




ربنا يريح بالك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> قلق مدمر


 
ربنا يرفع عنك
ويكون معاك يا سكر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الصداع راح والحمد لله
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه​




*شوفتى علشان انا دعيتلك يابت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شوفتى علشان انا دعيتلك يابت​*




يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي انتي 
مواااااااااه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي انتي
> مواااااااااه​




:love45:​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :love45:​




:new8::new8:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2011)

*احساسى ان الدنيا بتحلو بيسوع قوووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

جعانة مووووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اهو حال الدنيا بقا **
> ربنا يخليكى ياحبيبتى
> 
> صليلى كتير*​*
> *


*صدقينى مش لوحدك دى بقت حالة عامة *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2011)

:090104~384:


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

معدتي وجعاني جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2011)

_تعبان شويه_​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

حاسة ان في حد من اصحابي مخنوق اوي
كرهت نفسي من الاحساس ده
بحس بغيري وانا مفيش حد حاسس بيا ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

حاسه اني هافطس من الجو الحر الموت دا ومفيش اي حاجه مأثره خالص عليه
ارحمنا يارب


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2011)

*زعلالالالالالان ومخنوووووووووق​*


----------



## مسرة (10 يونيو 2011)

انا مكسرة *و *محطمة *و* مهدومة *و* مهزومه *و* صغيرة *و* بلا قوة *و* مهجورة *و *فرحانه اوووي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*فيه شاكوش فى دماغى نفسى الاقيه :a82:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فيه شاكوش فى دماغى نفسى الاقيه :a82:​*




سلامتك يا روحي انتي​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووق اووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

قلقانة جدا لان بكره اول امتحانات اختي في الثانوية العامة
يارب استر​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قلقانة جدا لان بكره اول امتحانات اختي في الثانوية العامة​
> 
> يارب استر​


 
*ربناا يستر بجد *​


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة ان في حد من اصحابي مخنوق اوي​
> كرهت نفسي من الاحساس ده
> 
> بحس بغيري وانا مفيش حد حاسس بيا ​


 

_*اكيد هو حااسس بيكى بس انتى مش واخده بالك منه *_
_*ربناا يوجهك لى *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سلامتك يا روحي انتي​




*الله يسلمك ياحبى :love45:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووق اووووووووووووووووووووى*​




*تعالى حلك عندى هخلص عليك واريحك :smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قلقانة جدا لان بكره اول امتحانات اختي في الثانوية العامة
> يارب استر​




*مش تقلقى ياحبى اكيد خير
متوقعة انها تكون احسن من كل سنة
ربنا معاها يارب​*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق *

*




*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ربناا يستر بجد *​



امين يارب يا كوك
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *مخنووووووووووووووق اووووووووووووووووووووى*​




صدقني ما في حاجة تستاهل خنقتك دي
روق وحاول تنسي السبب في خنقتك
حاول تضحك وتهزر وتنسي​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اكيد هو حااسس بيكى بس انتى مش واخده بالك منه *_
> _*ربناا يوجهك لى *_​




لا يا كوك
محدش بيحس بحد دلوقتي
ده طبع غلط فيا ولازم اخلص منه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياحبى :love45:​*



:new8::new8:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*انى لجوعانة :8_5_19:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش تقلقى ياحبى اكيد خير
> متوقعة انها تكون احسن من كل سنة
> ربنا معاها يارب​*



ربنا يستر يا سندريلا
قلقانة من الامتحانات نفسها
وقلقانة من خوفها هي من الامتحانات
وقلقانة احسن تحصل حاجة عن المدرسة
انتي عارفة البلطجية والسلفيين مش سايبين حد في حالهم​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انى لجوعانة :8_5_19:​*




يخربيت الطفاسة
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يستر يا سندريلا
> قلقانة من الامتحانات نفسها
> وقلقانة من خوفها هي من الامتحانات
> وقلقانة احسن تحصل حاجة عن المدرسة
> انتي عارفة البلطجية والسلفيين مش سايبين حد في حالهم​




*خير ياحبيبتى وربنا يحافظ على بناته​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يخربيت الطفاسة
> ههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههههه
اقول الصراحة ولا اكدب بقا ههههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2011)

تعبان شويه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *خير ياحبيبتى وربنا يحافظ على بناته​*



امين يارب
صليلها كتير يا سندريلا علشان خاطري​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امين يارب
> صليلها كتير يا سندريلا علشان خاطري​




*صلوات العدرا والقديسين معاها 
وبالنجاح انشالله​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 يونيو 2011)

*و بعدين يعني ؟؟؟
نفس السيمفونية كل مرة
هففففففففف*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> اقول الصراحة ولا اكدب بقا ههههههههه​*



لا طبعا
خلاص عرفت
حبيبتي طفسة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعبان شويه​




سلامتك يا مارسيلينو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعبان شويه​




*انشاله القطة السودة وانت لا يا مارو​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا طبعا
> خلاص عرفت
> حبيبتي طفسة
> ههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههه يادى الفضايح
استرى عليا طيب :act19:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه يادى الفضايح
> استرى عليا طيب :act19:​*




انت مفضوحة وفاضحة نفسك لوحدك اصلا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت مفضوحة وفاضحة نفسك لوحدك اصلا​




*:t32: انتى اللى فضحتينى يابت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *:t32: انتى اللى فضحتينى يابت​*




ليه هو انا قولتلك نامي جنب اللحمة واتصوري معاها يا بت​


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس بضيق ومخنوق وقلقان​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*زي كلللللللللل يوم والي الاسوأ*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *زي كلللللللللل يوم والي الاسوأ*​




*رووووكا عاش من شافك
welcome back
 يوم ما ترجعى يبقى احساسك أسوأ
ربنا معاكى ويشيل عنك​*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

*قلقااااااااااان
يارب طمنى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*تعبت من العصبية *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *رووووكا عاش من شافك
> welcome back
> يوم ما ترجعى يبقى احساسك أسوأ
> ربنا معاكى ويشيل عنك​*


ميرسي ماكس


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2011)

يارب انا تعبااااااااان


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يخفف عنك يا جوجو


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه كتيرررررررررر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> تعبانه كتيرررررررررر




*الف سلامة عليك ياقمرة
ربنا يبعد عنك اى تعب ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

:585fc:​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الف سلامة عليك ياقمرة​*
> 
> *ربنا يبعد عنك اى تعب *​


 
ميرسى يا حبيتى 
اذكرينى فى صلاتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ميرسى يا حبيتى
> اذكرينى فى صلاتك




*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى ياقمرى​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2011)

سعيدة ​


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2011)

بتقطع من جوايا 
ومفيش حاجة بايدى غير انى اسكت 
علشان احافظ على اللى باقى من كرامتى 
دة لو باقى منها حاجة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> بتقطع من جوايا
> ومفيش حاجة بايدى غير انى اسكت
> علشان احافظ على اللى باقى من كرامتى
> دة لو باقى منها حاجة


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2011)

*العيب في مين يا زمن*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

*صلولى كتير
بكرة اول يوم ف امتحاناتى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *العيب في مين يا زمن*​


*قول انت يا توين:vava:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *صلولى كتير
> بكرة اول يوم ف امتحاناتى​*


*صلوات العدرا*​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *صلولى كتير​*
> 
> *بكرة اول يوم ف امتحاناتى*​


 
ربنا معاك 
وصلوات العدرا والقديسين​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

متفرررررررررررجة حتي النهااااااااااية


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

*مش فاهمة شي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

احسااااااااااااس بالغربة


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه وحاسه بضيق​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صلوات العدرا*​





soso a قال:


> ربنا معاك
> وصلوات العدرا والقديسين​




*
ميرسى ليكم
بس محدش فيكم عارف ينصحنى ويقولى يابنى قوم افتحلك كتاب هههههههههههههههههه
بجد متشكر جدااااااا لشعوركم الجميل يا اجمل اخوات​*


----------



## sparrow (11 يونيو 2011)

ارفانه وزهقانه وحرانه  امممم


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

لسه تعبانه وحاسه بضيق​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه قوم يا ميكي يابني افتح الكتب كلها مش كتاب واحد ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ارفانه وزهقانه وحرانه  امممم




انا كمان هفطس ههههههههههه:t7:


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> لسه تعبانه وحاسه بضيق​




الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ميرسى ليكم*
> *بس محدش فيكم عارف ينصحنى ويقولى يابنى قوم افتحلك كتاب هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد متشكر جدااااااا لشعوركم الجميل يا اجمل اخوات*​


 
انا قولت هتيجى من عندك بلاش فضايح لكن واضح انك لازم تتشد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اقوم ذاكر يالا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
===================
لا شكر على واجب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> 
> بس محدش فيكم عارف ينصحنى ويقولى يابنى قوم افتحلك كتاب هههههههههههههههههه
> ​*


*بما انى اول امتحان ليا يوم السبت لسة 
يبقى حقى اقولك وازعق معاك
قووووووووووووووووم يابنى افتح كتابين مش كتاب واحد 
ههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا مايك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

*مكتئبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مكتئبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*


 
ربنا يرفع عنك يا قمر​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربنا يرفع عنك يا قمر​



*تسلميلي يا قمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر


 
ميرسى حبيبتى 
يخليكِ ليا​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مكتئبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​*




ليه يا حبيبتي بس

اه بقالنا كتير مش رغينا اكيد ده السبب ههههههههههههه:08:

روقي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى
> يخليكِ ليا​


ويخليكي ليا يا حبي:08::94:


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه يا حبيبتي بس
> 
> اه بقالنا كتير مش رغينا اكيد ده السبب ههههههههههههه:08:
> 
> روقي يا قمره



*أها يمكن عشان كده يا روزي ههههههه 
ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي رح أروق إنشالله 
صلواتك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أها يمكن عشان كده يا روزي ههههههه
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي رح أروق إنشالله
> صلواتك ​*




صلوات القديسين يكونوا معاكي دايما يا قمر


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه قوم يا ميكي يابني افتح الكتب كلها مش كتاب واحد ههههههههههههه





soso a قال:


> انا قولت هتيجى من عندك بلاش فضايح لكن واضح انك لازم تتشد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اقوم ذاكر يالا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بما انى اول امتحان ليا يوم السبت لسة
> يبقى حقى اقولك وازعق معاك
> قووووووووووووووووم يابنى افتح كتابين مش كتاب واحد
> ههههههههه
> ...




*هههههههههههه حاضر قمت وجيت تانى
همشى دلوقتى واحتمال اجى تانى شوية يابكرة​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه انت لحقت تمشي ونيجي

يا سلام علي المذاكرة هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ميرسى ليكم
> بس محدش فيكم عارف ينصحنى ويقولى يابنى قوم افتحلك كتاب هههههههههههههههههه
> بجد متشكر جدااااااا لشعوركم الجميل يا اجمل اخوات​*


*عارفينك فاشل علي ايه بقا النصيحة:gy0000:*​


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا كوك
> محدش بيحس بحد دلوقتي
> 
> ده طبع غلط فيا ولازم اخلص منه​


 

*لالا صدقينى هو حاسس بيكى اوى وهو مستنيكى *
*حولى تفتحى قلبك لى لان هو واقف قدام قلبك وبيخبط *
*وبيقولك عايز اخوش *
*لان هو  بس الى بيحس بينااا *



​


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2011)

> تعالى حلك عندى هخلص عليك واريحك :smil15:


 
_*عايزه تخلصى منى ماشى يا سندريلى *_
_*هههههههه*_
_*عارفه انتى *_

_*سندريلى سندريلى*_







> صدقني ما في حاجة تستاهل خنقتك دي
> روق وحاول تنسي السبب في خنقتك
> حاول تضحك وتهزر وتنسي


 
_*عندك حق *_​​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

بطني بتوجعني ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق ما انا بشر بردوا *​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني بتوجعني ​



الف سلامه عليك يا قمر 
اشربى حاجه سخنه وانت تبقى كويسه​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه ومضيقه مش عارفه ليه​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا قمر
> اشربى حاجه سخنه وانت تبقى كويسه​



الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي
صدقيني ما في حاجة جايبة نتيجة
ده القاولون اللي مطلع عيني​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> تعبانه ومضيقه مش عارفه ليه​




لو فعلا مش عارفة السبب
يبقي حاولي تتجاهلي احساسك ده
واضحكي وهزري معانا
وهتبقي زي الفل يا قمر​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي
> صدقيني ما في حاجة جايبة نتيجة
> 
> ده القاولون اللي مطلع عيني​


 
ربنا يرفع عنك يا قمر 
وبكره تبيقى احسن​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لو فعلا مش عارفة السبب
> يبقي حاولي تتجاهلي احساسك ده
> واضحكي وهزري معانا
> 
> وهتبقي زي الفل يا قمر​


 
ممكن بهرب من السبب واكدب على نفسى انى مش عارفه 
هو مش سبب واحد دى مجموعه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى للنصيحه 
بس بالنسبه ليا عمر الضحك ميخرجنى من الضيق بيبقى بالنسبه ليا بنج مؤقت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2011)

*تــعب *​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ممكن بهرب من السبب واكدب على نفسى انى مش عارفه
> هو مش سبب واحد دى مجموعه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى حبيبتى للنصيحه
> بس بالنسبه ليا عمر الضحك ميخرجنى من الضيق بيبقى بالنسبه ليا بنج مؤقت​




صدقيني اوقات بنبقي محتاجين البنج ده لاكبر وقت ممكن
لحد ما اللي تاعبنا يروح خالص
يعني لما الواحد بيعمل عملية مش بياخد بنج لحد ما الدكتور بيخلص علشان مش يحس بحاجة
اه لما بيفوق بيحس بشوية الم لكن ارحم بكتير من وجع العملية​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *تــعب *​




الف سلامة عليك يا كوكو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يونيو 2011)

*كتير حزينه ياربي *


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا رجـاء وسلام داخلى*
​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2011)

مش مبسوطه


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صدقيني اوقات بنبقي محتاجين البنج ده لاكبر وقت ممكن
> لحد ما اللي تاعبنا يروح خالص
> يعني لما الواحد بيعمل عملية مش بياخد بنج لحد ما الدكتور بيخلص علشان مش يحس بحاجة
> 
> اه لما بيفوق بيحس بشوية الم لكن ارحم بكتير من وجع العملية​


 
كلامك صح 
بس انا اعتقد اللى تعابنى هيروح من عند الهى اللى نقشنى على كافه 
هو فاهمنى وعارف تفاصيلى وهو الوحيد اللى يقدر يريحنى​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انت لحقت تمشي ونيجي
> 
> يا سلام علي المذاكرة هههههههههههه





*عمر المذاكرة ما كانت بالوقت .. المذاكرة بالفهم
وانا فهيييييييييييييم قوى هههههههههه
​*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عارفينك فاشل علي ايه بقا النصيحة:gy0000:*​




*فاشل .. بتعصبنى الكلمة دى ... يافاشل يافاشل يافااااااااشل ههههههههههه​*:act31: :t26: :t7: :gun:​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

*يبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2011)

*زعلانة قووووووى بجد
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي انام بسرعه زي كل الناس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نفسي انام بسرعه زي كل الناس


* وحياتك يا مون لو عرفت طريقة اكتبهالى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2011)

تعالي نخش ع النت يمكن نلاقي طريقه :d


----------



## Twin (12 يونيو 2011)

*ولا علي بالي *​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

همووووووووووت وانام
مطبقة من امبارح​


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة انه هيتغير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي ابكي ومن كتر الحنقه مش قادره


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2011)

*تعبــــــــــــانة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_هدور على كلمه واجى _​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع على عطاياك الكثيرة​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2011)

*مبسووووووووووطة مع إنه كل إللي حوالي أشياء بتزعل و بتنكد 
بس شكلي بلشت أصير لامبالية :99:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مبسووووووووووطة مع إنه كل إللي حوالي أشياء بتزعل و بتنكد
> بس شكلي بلشت أصير لامبالية :99:​*


أيامك يا جميييييييل​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 يونيو 2011)

*أحيانا النسيان عنا نعمة بس عند غيرنا نقمة*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

هموت واجيب كل اللي في بطني​


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2011)

تعباااااااان جدا وسئمت ها الوضع...


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

*اهو شوية كده وشوية كده وماشية الحياة​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

تعباانه اوي يا ربي
يارب بدل دموعي فرحه
يارب بترجاك
دوقني طعم الفرحه
ياارب ياااارب


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعباانه اوي يا ربي
> يارب بدل دموعي فرحه
> يارب بترجاك
> دوقني طعم الفرحه
> ياارب ياااارب




امين يارب
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

اخيرا معدتي ارتاحت
نفسي افضل من غير اكل علشان مش اتعب ابدا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امين يارب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر​



*ويفرحك يارب
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

*هاموت من وجع ضرسى *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2011)

حاسه بضغطي عالي قوي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 يونيو 2011)

*يا ربي شو اعمل شو اعمل شو اعمل*​


----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2011)

*أنا حر*​


----------



## مسرة (13 يونيو 2011)

* توين ممكن اتداين منك شويا من الحريه*
*بس شويا*


----------



## شميران (13 يونيو 2011)

*بلا احساس*


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

جوايا ثقة كبييييييييييييييييرة فيك يا حبيبى يسوع
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 يونيو 2011)

بدي ادرس يا ربي .. بدي ادرس ... راسي رح ينفجر .امتحاني بعد بوكرا رح طق​


----------



## مسرة (13 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج
طيب ليش ما تبدين تدرسين؟


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

مبسوطة اوووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسوطة اوووووووووووووووووي​


*الله يسهلك يا مرمورة ههههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الله يسهلك يا مرمورة ههههههههه*




ما هو طول ما فيناس بتحقد عليا كده زيك هفضل ورا
واصلا اصلا فهمتني غلط يا عم
انا لو الدنيا سابتني افرح يبقي فيها حاجة غلط
انا مبسوطة اوي علشان الواد زاما رجع
لكن غير كده الوضع كما هو عليه​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2011)

احساس مر


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> احساس مر



*ربنا يبعد عنك المرر ياابنى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> احساس مر




بعد الشر عليك من الاحساس ده يا جوجو
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحلي كل ايامك​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (13 يونيو 2011)

اشكر ربنا لاول مره من فتره ليست بقصيره احس بجد بفرح  ادعي المسيح يفرح قلوبنا جميعا​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> احساس مر


 
ربنا يرفع عنك 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2011)

*محتارة*​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *محتارة*​


 
ربنا يرشدك حبيبتى 
:flowers:​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

*تعبان ومقهور​*


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *تعبان ومقهور​*


 
ربنا يرفع عنك 
ويفرح قلبك 
يا مايكل​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2011)

عايز اناااااااااااااااام​


----------



## raffy (14 يونيو 2011)

مبسوووووووووطة كتييييييير


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2011)

حررررررررررررانه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2011)

*عايزة اعيييييييييط*​


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2011)

مصدومه قوي


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

*ساااااعدنى يايسوع​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2011)

من الاخر زفت


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

*أنا مبثوووووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

*أنا بدو يتبهدل لأنو ما عم يدرسسسس
و بوكرا فحصو لأنا
شو بيصير ازا رحت عالفحص و ما بعرف شو في بالكتاب يا ترى؟؟
*​


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2011)

راح اموت من الانتظار يارب ايه العذاب دا
انا انتظرت كتييير 
يكفي بقى


----------



## totty (14 يونيو 2011)

*إلى حد كبير مبسوطه نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا تعزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــات
*​


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه
راجع من بعد غيبة طويييييييييييلة​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2011)

مرهقة اووووووووي​


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2011)

انا احسن مني ما فيييييييش 
هههههه العكس اكيد صح


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2011)

قلقانة​


----------



## sony_33 (14 يونيو 2011)

*فرحاااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

*جالى خبرحلو دلوقتى
فرحان مؤقتا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *جالى خبرحلو دلوقتى
> فرحان مؤقتا​*




يا عم خليك في دلوقتي وسيبك من بعدين
خليك في فرحتك دلوقتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا عم خليك في دلوقتي وسيبك من بعدين
> خليك في فرحتك دلوقتي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​



*
تصدقى كلامك صح .. 
فى مقولة بتقول
لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك فربما لا تاتى هموم غدك وقد تكون حرمت نفسك من سرور يومك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> تصدقى كلامك صح ..
> فى مقولة بتقول
> لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك فربما لا تاتى هموم غدك وقد تكون حرمت نفسك من سرور يومك​*




الواحد طول عمره بيتمني لحظة فرح يعيشها
ووقت ما تجيله مش يعيشها ويشغل نفسه ببعد كده ؟
افرح واتبسط وسيب بعدين علي ربنا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

*مش حاسه بحاجه 
انا مش عارفاني اصلا هحس ازاااي*


----------



## raffy (15 يونيو 2011)

زعلانة شوية وزهقانة شويتين 
وحاسة بملل تلات شويات


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*متفــــــــــــــــــــــــائل 
*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

*مرتاحة​*


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2011)

*قلقان​*


----------



## Twin (15 يونيو 2011)

*قرفان *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*مبعرف شبني ..شوي مبسوطة ..شوي مكتئبة
محتارة..في شي عم اسأل عنو جواتي بس مبعرف شو هو
أنا مطولة بهالدنيا؟؟
تعبت من التفكير ببوكرا
بدي ارتاح من تفكيري
يــــــــــــا رب ساعدني
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

فاقده الاحساس


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

بيني وبينكم مبسوطة
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بيني وبينكم مبسوطة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



*سلفيني شويه 
ربنا يديم فرحتك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

حزينه اوي ياربي
يارب بدل حزني لفرحه ولو ل دقايق


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *سلفيني شويه
> ربنا يديم فرحتك
> *




خديهم كلهم يا حبيبتي
مش يغلوا عليكي​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حزينه اوي ياربي
> يارب بدل حزني لفرحه ولو ل دقايق




ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتي ويبعد عنك اي حزن وفي اقرب وقت​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

نفسي حزينه حتي الموت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتي ويبعد عنك اي حزن وفي اقرب وقت​



*امين امين امين
ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي حزينه حتي الموت



*ياااااربي
كلو حزين 
يارب بدل الحزن بفرحه
ربنا يشيل عنك ويفرحك
عيطي واشكي لربنا
هترتاحي *


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي حزينه حتي الموت




بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر
معلش ربنا فرجه قريب
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

*متضايق ومخنوق​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ياااااربي
> كلو حزين
> يارب بدل الحزن بفرحه
> ربنا يشيل عنك ويفرحك
> ...



امين يارب يفرح كل اولاده
ويسعدك دايما يا قمره

مش شرط نعيط ونشكي
لاننا واثقين ان الهنا حاسس بيا وسامعنا من غير ما نتكلم
داا حنا صنعه يداه وغاليين عليه
واكيد هايخلصنا من التجارب حتي لو كسرتنا
هو هايجبرنا ويقويك ويخلصنا 
ويفرح كل قلوبنا
من ضعفنا بنشكي لاننا بشر لكن هو عارف كل اللي فينا
ولا ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر
> معلش ربنا فرجه قريب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا حبيبتي​



اكيد فرجه قريب ولكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
وميرسي يا حبي 
وربنا يفرحك ويسعد كل ايامك دايما


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امين يارب يفرح كل اولاده
> ويسعدك دايما يا قمره
> 
> مش شرط نعيط ونشكي
> ...


*امين
انا برضو بقول ساعات زيك
حتى لما ببقى عايزه اقول بقول يا ربي انت عارف انا فيا ايه 
وواثقين انو حاسس فينا
بس انا بلاقي في العياط بين ادين ربنا راحه وانك بتطلعي اللي جواكي
وبكده بنحس براحه 
اكيد احنا ضعاف قدامو وعشان كده بنالجالو ف كل حاجه
يارب يفرحك  ويفرح كل اولادو
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *امين
> انا برضو بقول ساعات زيك
> حتى لما ببقى عايزه اقول بقول يا ربي انت عارف انا فيا ايه
> وواثقين انو حاسس فينا
> ...



كلامك صح
وميرسي يا عسل بجد علي تعزيتك الجميله
يسوع يسعدك دايما ويرفع عنك اي حزن وتعب


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

مصدعة جدا ومش عارفة انام
وهموت وانام اصلا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 يونيو 2011)

*يوم زفت من أولو*​


----------



## تيمو (16 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *متضايق ومخنوق​*






lo siento_mucho قال:


> حزينه اوي ياربي
> يارب بدل حزني لفرحه ولو ل دقايق





Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي حزينه حتي الموت




لا حزن بعد اليوم ... وبعدين معاكم إنتو وإياها وإياه وإياها؟ ‏

بجد ، بعدين معكم؟

خودوا اسمعوا هلترنيمة ، وتعالوا نشرب شاي مع بعض ‏

[YOUTUBE]CQJS5dDEm7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 يونيو 2011)

*بحاول اكون متفائلة 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::11azy::11azy::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::new6::new6::flowers::flowers:


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2011)

*عادي ! ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*هفرقع من الانبساط :ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2011)

30:30:30:
اول مره اجى من الامتحان مبسوطه
ربنا يستر


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا حزن بعد اليوم ... وبعدين معاكم إنتو وإياها وإياه وإياها؟ ‏
> 
> بجد ، بعدين معكم؟
> 
> ...



*
ترنيمة جمييييييييلة ومعزييييييييية جدااااااااااا يا مى تو
شكرا ليك ياجميل
وميرسى على اجمل كبايتين شاى​*


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر الرب على كل حال​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

حاسه بتعزيه ربنا جوايا
اشكرك يا مخلصي


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2011)

*حنفجر تقريبا من النفخ *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CQJS5dDEm7k[/YOUTUBE]


[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

*شكرا ع الترنيمه الجميله والمعزيه
ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## sparrow (16 يونيو 2011)

زهقانه اووي


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> زهقانه اووي


 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*عندى صداع جااااااامد*


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *عندى صداع جااااااامد*



الف سلامه عليك يا استاذ 
ربنا يرفع عنك​


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 يونيو 2011)

*و قال بيقولوا ليش الواحد بيعصب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

متضايقة اوي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> متضايقة اوي​



ليه بس يا قمر
روقي كدا وسيبها علي ربنا 
وكله للخير


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

اشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

عندي صداع هيموتني


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ليه بس يا قمر
> روقي كدا وسيبها علي ربنا
> وكله للخير




صدقيني بحاول اروق بس مش قادرة
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

احساس متقلب


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

*متضاااااااايق ومخنوق
خلاص فاض بيا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

حاسة اني بتخنق وماسكة دموعي بالعافية​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معانا كلناااااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حاسة اني بتخنق وماسكة دموعي بالعافية​



*ماسكااها ليه يا مرموره 
خليها تنزل هتغسل اللي جواكي وترتاحي مش اوي بس شويتين
تعالي يا حبيبيتي نعيط سوا بس انا سبقاكي فيها
يارب يشيل عنك ويفرحككككك 
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

لسه الصدااااااااع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لسه الصدااااااااع




*alf salama 3aliki
ensha2lh teb2i kwaysa*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ماسكااها ليه يا مرموره
> خليها تنزل هتغسل اللي جواكي وترتاحي مش اوي بس شويتين
> تعالي يا حبيبيتي نعيط سوا بس انا سبقاكي فيها
> يارب يشيل عنك ويفرحككككك
> *




لو نزلت هتتعبني اكتر ما انا تعبانة
وكمان مش عايزة احسس حد عندي باللي فيا
ولا سبقاني ولا حاجة صدقيني
انا بقالي فترة بكابر وبمنعها بس النهارده خلاص مش قادرة
ربنا يخليكي وانتي كمان​


----------



## sparrow (16 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ماسكااها ليه يا مرموره *
> *خليها تنزل هتغسل اللي جواكي وترتاحي مش اوي بس شويتين*
> *تعالي يا حبيبيتي نعيط سوا بس انا سبقاكي فيها*
> *يارب يشيل عنك ويفرحككككك *


 
طيب وانا ممكن اجي اساعدك في العياط


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طيب وانا ممكن اجي اساعدك في العياط



*هو ايه اللي بيحصل
ايه كمية الحزن والخنقه اللي عندنااااا
تعالي يا حبيبتي
لو هترتاحي تعالي
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل*
> *ايه كمية الحزن والخنقه اللي عندنااااا*
> *تعالي يا حبيبتي*
> *لو هترتاحي تعالي*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*


 
تقريبا المنتدي عاوز يتبخراكيد محسود هههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 يونيو 2011)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

اووووووووووف​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ماسكااها ليه يا مرموره
> خليها تنزل هتغسل اللي جواكي وترتاحي مش اوي بس شويتين
> تعالي يا حبيبيتي نعيط سوا بس انا سبقاكي فيها
> يارب يشيل عنك ويفرحككككك
> *




عاجبك كده
اهي نزلت وشغالة ومش راضية تسكت​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

انا قلبي واجعني
 :190vu::190vu:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عاجبك كده
> اهي نزلت وشغالة ومش راضية تسكت​



*ياااالهوي ياالهوي
لا مش عاجبني
بس يارب يارب ترتاحي بعديهاا
طب اسكتك ازاي بس
اقولك نكته طيب ولا ايييييييييييييه*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ياااالهوي ياالهوي
> لا مش عاجبني
> بس يارب يارب ترتاحي بعديهاا
> طب اسكتك ازاي بس
> اقولك نكته طيب ولا ايييييييييييييه*




ههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني
عارفة فكرتيني بالنونو
اللي لما يعيط مامته تحاول تسكته وتضحكه
مش معاكي سكاتة ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتيني
> عارفة فكرتيني بالنونو
> اللي لما يعيط مامته تحاول تسكته وتضحكه
> مش معاكي سكاتة ؟​



*هييييييييييييييييييي   ضحكتت هييييييييييييييييي
اه عايزه اسكتك باي طريقه
اه معايه
نخليها مصاصه هههههههه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييي   ضحكتت هييييييييييييييييي
> اه عايزه اسكتك باي طريقه
> اه معايه
> نخليها مصاصه هههههههه
> *




علي فكرة اللي يعرف مرمر كويس
يعرف انها مدمنة مصاصات
بتخانق علشانها انا واخواتي واصحابي وعيالي في الخدمة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> علي فكرة اللي يعرف مرمر كويس
> يعرف انها مدمنة مصاصات
> بتخانق علشانها انا واخواتي واصحابي وعيالي في الخدمة
> ههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه
طببببببب كووويس
هعرف اسكتك اهوووو
خدي يا ستي
وسيبي اخواتك ف حالهم والعيال
*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> طببببببب كووويس
> هعرف اسكتك اهوووو
> خدي يا ستي
> ...




لا عند المصاصة انا طماعة اوي
انا بس اللي اكل والباقي يتفرج
فكرتيني معايا واحدة لسه لطشاها من الخدمة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا عند المصاصة انا طماعة اوي
> انا بس اللي اكل والباقي يتفرج
> فكرتيني معايا واحدة لسه لطشاها من الخدمة​



*ههههههههههه
انتي روحتي فين
تجيبي المصاصه
ها اخبارك ايه دلوقتي بعد المصاصه
احسن يعني
يارب تكوني احسن
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> انتي روحتي فين
> تجيبي المصاصه
> ها اخبارك ايه دلوقتي بعد المصاصه
> ...



اللي في القلب في القلب يا بنتي
الواحد بيحاول يروق علشان مش يحصله حاجة
بس قوليلي اندهلك بايه لان اسمك طويل او تقيل​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اللي في القلب في القلب يا بنتي
> الواحد بيحاول يروق علشان مش يحصله حاجة
> بس قوليلي اندهلك بايه لان اسمك طويل او تقيل​



*عندك حق والله
بنحاول اهوو وربنا قادر يغير كل حاجه
اندهيلي بمعناه
اللي هو اسفه جداا
قوليلي يا اسفه
هههههههه
وحشش
*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

عاااااااااايزه انام


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عندك حق والله
> بنحاول اهوو وربنا قادر يغير كل حاجه
> اندهيلي بمعناه
> اللي هو اسفه جداا
> ...




ههههههههههه
انا كبريائي يمنعني اندهلك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انا كبريائي يمنعني اندهلك​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يااالهوييي
خلاص قولي يا  جدااا
بلاش اللي في الوسط
وبعدين قوليها كلها هديكي مصاصه ههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> يااالهوييي
> خلاص قولي يا  جدااا
> بلاش اللي في الوسط
> وبعدين قوليها كلها هديكي مصاصه ههههههه*



المصاصة تسكتني انا مش هتسكت كبريائي
لا يا ستي شوفيلك دلعك اندهلك بيك​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*يعني ... أحساس غريب *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> المصاصة تسكتني انا مش هتسكت كبريائي
> لا يا ستي شوفيلك دلعك اندهلك بيك​


*هههههههههه
ولا حاجه نفعت لا مصاصه ولا غيرو

ماشي يا ستي
قوليلي يا لولو
اظن ولا كبريائ ولا غيرو *


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههه
> ولا حاجه نفعت لا مصاصه ولا غيرو
> 
> ماشي يا ستي
> ...




طبعا مفيش حاجة تنفع هتساوميني علي كبريائي يا بت انتي
انا فكرت في لولو برده
ايون كده اسم خفيف​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طبعا مفيش حاجة تنفع هتساوميني علي كبريائي يا بت انتي
> انا فكرت في لولو برده
> ايون كده اسم خفيف​


*
لا لا مش بساومك
مع اني يعني ده اسم تندهيني بيه
مش بقولك قوليلي اسفه
وبعدين تعالي هنا
هو انتي مبتتاسفيش خاااالص:a82:
كنتي تقولي انك فكرتي فيه وانا عماله افكرلك ههههههه

*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> لا لا مش بساومك
> مع اني يعني ده اسم تندهيني بيه
> مش بقولك قوليلي اسفه
> ...




هههههههههههههه
لا بتأسف طبعا لما بغلط
لكن مش عمال علي بطال ياختي
اه ما انا قولت احيرك شوية باسم​ك ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا بتأسف طبعا لما بغلط
> لكن مش عمال علي بطال ياختي
> اه ما انا قولت احيرك شوية باسم​ك ده



*هههههههههههه
منا بقول كده برضوو
بتعترفي بالغلط ع طول وبتتاسفي ولا بتعملي زيي
تتقلي شويتين وتجيبي اجل اللي قدامك وتخلصي ع اعصابوو   هههههههههه
المهم خفيف وعجبك*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> منا بقول كده برضوو
> بتعترفي بالغلط ع طول وبتتاسفي ولا بتعملي زيي
> تتقلي شويتين وتجيبي اجل اللي قدامك وتخلصي ع اعصابوو   هههههههههه
> المهم خفيف وعجبك*




اقولك علي حاجة لو اللي قدامي حد يستاهل وانا باقية عليه هتاسفله في وقتها علي طول ومن غير اي تفكير
لكن لو حد مش بطيقه هو وحظه يا اتاسف يا لا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اقولك علي حاجة لو اللي قدامي حد يستاهل وانا باقية عليه هتاسفله في وقتها علي طول ومن غير اي تفكير
> لكن لو حد مش بطيقه هو وحظه يا اتاسف يا لا​



هههههههههه
عندك حق
بس برضو لو عودتي حد كتير ع كده
ع اتفه الاسباب تلاقيه زعل وعمل حكايه عشان يطلعك غلطانه قدام نفسك
وفي ناس بتستمتع انها تحسس اللي قدامها بالغلط 
فالكبرياء هنا حلو اووي 
قوة الشخصيه حلوه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

مش عارف انا فيا اية
حاسس اني مصعوق بمليون فولت كهربا 
صدمة غريبة 
كل حاجة اتقلبت واتغيرت
كلو ضاع
مفاضلش حاجة

حاسس اني نفسي افقد الذاكرة


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> عندك حق
> بس برضو لو عودتي حد كتير ع كده
> ع اتفه الاسباب تلاقيه زعل وعمل حكايه عشان يطلعك غلطانه قدام نفسك
> ...




يبقي المفروض اعود نفسي انا مش اغلط في حد علشان مش اعتذر
يعني لو حد غلط فيا جامد اوي وانا بعدها غلطت فيه هعتذرله علشان غلطي انا
بس هفضل زعلانة منه علشان غلطه فيا كده هو مش هيتعود ولا حاجة
المهم اريح ضميري انا
علي فكرة انا كبريائي لما بيحكم يبقي انسي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف انا فيا اية
> حاسس اني مصعوق بمليون فولت كهربا
> صدمة غريبة
> كل حاجة اتقلبت واتغيرت
> ...



*تعرف اننا زيك بالظبط
نفسي افقد الذااكره
يعني لو في طريقه متاخرش في تجربتها ولا اتراجع*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف انا فيا اية
> حاسس اني مصعوق بمليون فولت كهربا
> صدمة غريبة
> كل حاجة اتقلبت واتغيرت
> ...




وقت الزعل بنحس ان كل حاجة ضاعت مننا
لكن لو هديت وركزت وفكرت هتلاقي لسه بين ايديك حاجات حلوة كتير
بلاش الحزن يعمينا عن حاجات حلوة وتضيعها منك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تعرف اننا زيك بالظبط
> نفسي افقد الذااكره
> يعني لو في طريقه متاخرش في تجربتها ولا اتراجع*



صح
ساعات كتير بنقول ان في ناس بتسيب علامة ف حياتنا واننا لو معشناش ع ذكرياتهم نموت ومفيش حياة بعدهم
بس مع اول مشكلة بنقع فيها بنقول اننا نفسنا نمحيهم من حياتنا وننساهم وبننسالهم الحلو عشان ننسى الوحش

لو لقيتي طريقة تنسي بيها اللي تاعبك ابأي عرفيني وانا برضو مش هتأخر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وقت الزعل بنحس ان كل حاجة ضاعت مننا
> لكن لو هديت وركزت وفكرت هتلاقي لسه بين ايديك حاجات حلوة كتير
> بلاش الحزن يعمينا عن حاجات حلوة وتضيعها منك​



انا مش حاسس اني زعلان اصلا
حالة زهول وصدمة مش مبينة معاالم اي حاجة

لا مفيش حاجة حلوة
كلو خلص


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا مش حاسس اني زعلان اصلا
> حالة زهول وصدمة مش مبينة معاالم اي حاجة
> 
> لا مفيش حاجة حلوة
> كلو خلص




ما هو اكيد في سبب للصدمة والزهول دوله
اكيد صدقني في حاجات حلوة حوليك
انت اطلع من المود اللي انت فيه وهتشوفهم صدقني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> صح
> ساعات كتير بنقول ان في ناس بتسيب علامة ف حياتنا واننا لو معشناش ع ذكرياتهم نموت ومفيش حياة بعدهم
> بس مع اول مشكلة بنقع فيها بنقول اننا نفسنا نمحيهم من حياتنا وننساهم وبننسالهم الحلو عشان ننسى الوحش
> 
> لو لقيتي طريقة تنسي بيها اللي تاعبك ابأي عرفيني وانا برضو مش هتأخر



*وقت الحلو الكلام بيبقى غير وقت الوحش 
لان اكيد اي واحد في الدنيا بيتاثر من اي ظرف او اي مشكله
بس برضو اكيد كلو بيعدي والواحد يتفائل احسن لانو مش عارف ايه اللي جاااي
الزمن بينسي ده لو عايز تنسى
انما اللي مش عايو ولا حاجه هتنسيه لازمن ولا غيرو
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما هو اكيد في سبب للصدمة والزهول دوله
> اكيد صدقني في حاجات حلوة حوليك
> انت اطلع من المود اللي انت فيه وهتشوفهم صدقني​



الحمدلله في حلو
شكرا مرمروا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وقت الحلو الكلام بيبقى غير وقت الوحش
> لان اكيد اي واحد في الدنيا بيتاثر من اي ظرف او اي مشكله
> بس برضو اكيد كلو بيعدي والواحد يتفائل احسن لانو مش عارف ايه اللي جاااي
> الزمن بينسي ده لو عايز تنسى
> ...



صح
ويفرحك


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*محتاره*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *محتاره*​


*لية يا بنوتة يا جميلة*​


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2011)

ضيق ومشاكل من الهوا كدة
 مش عارف لية كدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*مش عااارفه
كتير محتاره وزعلانه*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يونيو 2011)

*احساسى زفت *
*I am down down down *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

احساس كتير صعببب
مش متحملاااه
هموت منو


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2011)

*بتعدى سنة وتفوت سنة وانا لسه زى ما انا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

:36_3_2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه مووووووووووووووووت
بس مش عارفه انام*


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارف ليه نعسان أنا *​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه مووووووووووووووووت
> بس مش عارفه انام*





Twin قال:


> *مش عارف ليه نعسان أنا *​



*و أنا كمان نعسانة 
تعرفوا غريب أمر المنتدى 
كلنا بنعاني نفس الأعراض مع بعض بنفس الوقت هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يسترها ومش ادخل في حاله اكتئاب
ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

تعبانة كتير انا ​


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا مش حاسس اني زعلان اصلا
> حالة زهول وصدمة مش مبينة معاالم اي حاجة
> 
> لا مفيش حاجة حلوة
> كلو خلص



اغلب الناس حاليآ يمرون بنفس الحالة


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*هادي موت *​


----------



## azazi (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و أنا كمان نعسانة
> تعرفوا غريب أمر المنتدى
> كلنا بنعاني نفس الأعراض مع بعض بنفس الوقت هههههههههههه​*



عين حسوده ما صلّت على النبي صلعومه:yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

لامبالاه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

ممممممممممممم مش عارفه احساس غريب مش عارفه اقوله ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و أنا كمان نعسانة
> تعرفوا غريب أمر المنتدى
> كلنا بنعاني نفس الأعراض مع بعض بنفس الوقت هههههههههههه​*



*ههههههههههه صح
عشان مش بنام في الوقت الصح:t32:
وف اليوم بننعس بس مش بنعرف لانو مش وقت النوم:a82:
انا حاولت ساعتها
نمت ساعه ونمت قلقانه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ممممممممممممم مش عارفه احساس غريب مش عارفه اقوله ​



*انا زييييييك برررضو
مش عارفه اقولو
تيجي نحاول يمكن نقول:a63:
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*هفففففففففففف *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

قلقانه جدا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*راسي واجعنيييييييي
ياااا رب ريحني
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*إرهااااااااااق فظييييييييع والدنيا حر خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

محنوقه قوي لدرجه عايزه ابكي
نفسي اموت وارتاح واريح كل اللي حواليا مني


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> محنوقه قوي لدرجه عايزه ابكي
> نفسي اموت وارتاح واريح كل اللي حواليا مني



ربنا يفرح قلبك
وكل ضيقه هتعدى صدقينى
ربنا معاكى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

قلقانه وزعلانه خالص


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

بطني عم توجعني كتير
الله يخربيت القاولون​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

متغااااااااااااااااااااااااظه ع الاخر:smil8:
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف:smil8:


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يونيو 2011)

قوني يا يسوع بإمتحاناتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى
*​


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*مطمنى يا الهى*​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس انى فاقد القدرة على الاحساس​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

يمكن يكونو الكم حرف دول اخر حاجة هتشوفوها مني
ربنا معاكو
احساسي انكو هتوحشوني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

تعبتتتتتتتتتتتتت وشيلت جوايه كتيييير
تعبت ع الفاضييييييييي
حررااااااااااااام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يمكن يكونو الكم حرف دول اخر حاجة هتشوفوها مني
> ربنا معاكو
> احساسي انكو هتوحشوني



*ربنا معاك ويقويك ويقومك بالسلامه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

ضهري وجعني من القعدة​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*خلاص تعبت ومش قادر اتحمل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

متكسر ع الاخر
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

متلخبطه قوووووووووووي


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2011)

ثقتي كبيره فيك يارب​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*متضايق ومهموم على الآخر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*محتااااااااااره اوي يا ربي
اعمل ايه بسسسسسسسس
*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

:act31::act31::act31:
معصبة هيك يعني أنا ​


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2011)

*الحمد لله*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :act31::act31::act31:
> معصبة هيك يعني أنا ​


*و انا أكتررررررررررر
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *و انا أكتررررررررررر
> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> *​



*خلصنا من الإكتئاب 
رحنا للعصبية و حتى بهاي منعصب سوا ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خلصنا من الإكتئاب
> رحنا للعصبية و حتى بهاي منعصب سوا ههههههههههههه​*


*هههه بس انا انفعالية أكتر 
ممكن كسر كل شي إدامي بس عصب
لا يغرك الاسم بنوب
*​


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2011)

لسة مستنــــــــــــــــــة فى ملل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله احسن عن امبارح كتير


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الحمد لله احسن عن امبارح كتير


حلو خالص
وباذن ربنا بكرة هايكون احلى جوسبل


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2011)

قلق وتوتر كتير


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> حلو خالص
> وباذن ربنا بكرة هايكون احلى جوسبل



يارب ويكون خير لكل اولاده 
بس مش مهم بكره يا جرجس
يكفي اليوم شره


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*كسلان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

اااااااه
هفرقع واعيط
:019F3B~14:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

اهئ اهئ


----------



## كوك (18 يونيو 2011)

_*زهقااااااان اوى *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*حزييييييينه اوووي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

*محبط جدا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*وصلت لمرحلة اللامبالاة فعلاً...
ما بقا فرقانة معي
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة إني ملاك :36_22_25:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

القاولون قايم باحلي واجب معايا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*انا حاسس بانى غالى قوى على ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
*​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*No Comment
No Thing​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

مافيش فايده


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه جدا كل الامراض اتجمعت فجاه
الله يرحمني بقي


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تعبانه جدا كل الامراض اتجمعت فجاه
> الله يرحمني بقي


*الف سلامة يا جوسبل 
اتعالجي علي حساب التامين
و لو حد كلمك قوليلهم تبع البوب هههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الف سلامة يا جوسبل
> اتعالجي علي حساب التامين
> و لو حد كلمك قوليلهم تبع البوب هههههههههه*



هههههههههههه لا يا عم شكرا
حد الله بيني وبين اي دكتور او مستشفي

خليني مريض احسن :smile02


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*احساس من غير الوان 
عندى مادة مقرفة مش عارفة ازاكر فيها حاجة *​


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه لا يا عم شكرا
> حد الله بيني وبين اي دكتور او مستشفي
> 
> خليني مريض احسن :smile02


*بس يبقي علاجك عندي 
طبق فول مع فحل بصل و تاكلي من هنا 
و تنامي حتصحي ايه فاقدة الذاكرة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *بس يبقي علاجك عندي
> طبق فول مع فحل بصل و تاكلي من هنا
> و تنامي حتصحي ايه فاقدة الذاكرة*



امممممممممممممممم
وتفتكر اصلا هاصحي بعد العلاج دا ؟

هش يا واد انت روح ذاكر احسن


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *احساس من غير الوان
> عندى مادة مقرفة مش عارفة ازاكر فيها حاجة *​


*طيب و عايزة حد يشرحلك يعني ؟؟؟؟
قومي زاكري و يا ريت نبطل دلع بقي *
:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امممممممممممممممم
> وتفتكر اصلا هاصحي بعد العلاج دا ؟
> 
> هش يا واد انت روح ذاكر احسن


*انا غلطان خلي الباتون ساليه ينفعك هههههههه
حاضر يا ماما حذاكر هههههههه 
صلواتك بقي يا ستنا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا غلطان خلي الباتون ساليه ينفعك هههههههه
> حاضر يا ماما حذاكر هههههههه
> صلواتك بقي يا ستنا*



هههههههههههههههه ياريته بس هو يقبل ينفعني

صلوات ام النور والبابا كيرلس وحبيبه مارمينا تكون معاك
وابقي طمني عملت ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب و عايزة حد يشرحلك يعني ؟؟؟؟
> قومي زاكري و يا ريت نبطل دلع بقي *
> :gy0000::gy0000:


*ههههههههههههه
وهو حد فاهم منها حاجة عشان يشرحلى 
كمان انت مش عندك امتحانات قاعد تعمل اييييييييه هنا انت :gun:
انا باخد ريست من امتحان انهارده الاول بس انا الريست بيطول معايا:smile02
*​


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> وهو حد فاهم منها حاجة عشان يشرحلى
> كمان انت مش عندك امتحانات قاعد تعمل اييييييييه هنا انت :gun:
> انا باخد ريست من امتحان انهارده الاول بس انا الريست بيطول معايا:smile02
> *​


*يا بنتي البوب بوب 
مفيش مواد بتقف معايا انا 
و انا برده كان عندي امتحان النهاردة 
و في ريست النهاردة كله ههههههه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى ...... بشكرك يا الهى يسوع
*​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*قلقان من مادة بكرة
سترك يارب​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *قلقان من مادة بكرة
> سترك يارب​*



*خليك متفائل وشيل القلق هياثر عليك

ربنا معااااك ويقويك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*محتتااااااااااااااااره اوي ف نفسييي*


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2011)

*أحساس بالغربة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

وحشة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وحشة ​[/QUOTE
> 
> *لا حلوه*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > وحشة ​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > انا قولت وحشة يا بت​
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

بطلت احس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بطلت احس




الله يباركلك بلاش المرحلة دي
انا قبل كده وصلتلها دخلت في اكتئاب
مش طلعت منه غير بعد 6 شهور
بجد اصعب حاجة لما يبقي عندك لامبالاه
ولا حاسة بفرح ولا بحزن
يعني عايشة ومش عايشة
حاولي تخرجي نفسك من المود ده​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يباركلك بلاش المرحلة دي
> انا قبل كده وصلتلها دخلت في اكتئاب
> مش طلعت منه غير بعد 6 شهور
> بجد اصعب حاجة لما يبقي عندك لامبالاه
> ...



*عندك  حققققققققق
اصعب حاجه المرحله دي والاحساس ده
يارب ياارب ما حد يوصل لكده*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *اهووو:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:​*
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عندك  حققققققققق
> اصعب حاجه المرحله دي والاحساس ده
> يارب ياارب ما حد يوصل لكده*




اسالي مجرب يا لولو
بجد ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اسالي مجرب يا لولو
> بجد ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد​



*امين يارب
ربنا معاها ويقويها وتبقى احسن
*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *امين يارب
> ربنا معاها ويقويها وتبقى احسن
> *




يااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2011)

*حاجة تحزن قوى ان حالنا بقى كدة*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*شووووووووووووووووووب*​


----------



## حدوتة مصريـة (19 يونيو 2011)

*متوتّر
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*بكره الفيييييييييييزياااااااااا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::99::t31::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*يارب انا تعبان​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

زعلانه اوى :ab7:


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

قلقانة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*محتاااااااااااره اووي وتفكيري مضغووط*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

نعــسان​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*يا الله شو حلو النسياااااااااان*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *يا الله شو حلو النسياااااااااان*​



*ده نعععععععععععععمه من ربناااااا
بس اوعي تنسي اللي ذاكرتيه هههههههه*


----------



## Bless My Dreams (19 يونيو 2011)

حيررررررة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*مش عااااااااااررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفه
مش مطمنه لنفسييييي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*متغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااظه:smil8:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*تعب وارهاق​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يونيو 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 يونيو 2011)

*عندي صداااااااااااااااع*
​


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2011)

مش حلوة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*زفــــــــــــــــت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

ضغطي عالي وعندي صداع غبي اوي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 يونيو 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه ااااااااااااااااااااااوى اوى​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

*صداع وشوية داخلة على إكتئاب من جديد 
يا دي الإكتئاب إللي بيحبني ومش قابل يفارقني :wub:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صداع وشوية داخلة على إكتئاب من جديد
> يا دي الإكتئاب إللي بيحبني ومش قابل يفارقني :wub:​*


*سلامتك ..شو رجعتي للاكتئاب؟؟؟*
* عنجد مو طبيعي شو منشبه بعض *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*وووووجع راس متل الهبل*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *سلامتك ..شو رجعتي للاكتئاب؟؟؟*
> * عنجد مو طبيعي شو منشبه بعض *​



*ههههههههههه
عنجد مو طبيعي شكلك أنا يا بنت :new6:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> عنجد مو طبيعي شكلك أنا يا بنت :new6:​*


*دوري هيك هيك ليكونلك أخت توأم مطابق
مضيعتيها
*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

مافيش احساس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووط أنـــــــــــــــا 
*​


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووط أنـــــــــــــــا
> *​



لازم نلاقيلك موضوع نكد ، يعني ما بينفع انتا تكون لحالك مبسوط ، وهديك مكتئبة ، والتانية بتشجع فيها وبتقولها متلي ، وابصر مين مش طايق 

بنمزح ... يارب دااايماً


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لازم نلاقيلك موضوع نكد ، يعني ما بينفع انتا تكون لحالك مبسوط ، وهديك مكتئبة ، والتانية بتشجع فيها وبتقولها متلي ، وابصر مين مش طايق
> 
> بنمزح ... يارب دااايماً


*ههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح الكل ... كل ما ننظر لإلهنا يسوع فى كل اوقات حياتنا  بنشوف الدنيا بنظرة تانية وفكر تانى غير العالم
لانه كله للخير للذين يحبون الله.

+ ربنا يفرحكم كلكم 
آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

اول مرة احس اني تعبانة ومش قادرة اتحمل تعبي
بجد تعبي المرة دي فوق طاقتي​


----------



## ارووجة (20 يونيو 2011)

حزينة لدرجة لا تحتمل


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

جسمي بيسقع ويسخن
ولا عملية البسترة​


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2011)

*عندى شعور رهييييييييييييب بالوحدة مع ان الناس كلها حواليا لكن حاسس انى غريب عنهم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة ان نفسى اعيط كتييييييير*​


----------



## mera22 (20 يونيو 2011)

فرحانه جدا


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

*لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ................ والكلام وقت*

*  لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ............... والكلام وقت**  لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ............... والكلام وقت*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ................ والكلام وقت*
> 
> *  لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ............... والكلام وقت**  لكل شى تحت السما ء  وقت لسكوت وقت ............... والكلام وقت*



*الاجااابه 
معمر القذافي
هات الجايزه بقىىىى:spor2:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارفه حاااااسه اني ضااايع خاااالص
*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مش عارفه حاااااسه اني ضااايع خاااالص
> *




اجي ادور عليكي ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اجي ادور عليكي ؟​



*هههههههههههههههه
لو فاضيه تعالي
وبعدين ادور عليكي انا
نلعب بقى *


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الاجااابه
> معمر القذافي
> هات الجايزه بقىىىى:spor2:*



  دة من اقول  الانبا انطونيوس ابو الرهبا ن 
 مش من اقوالى انا   
  حاضر انت  تطلب وانا نفذ على طول   تحب تكون الجايزة اية ؟؟


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب مضي اليوم على خير ... بس بدي ادرس المادة لي عندي اياها بوكرااااا .... *


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *يا رب مضي اليوم على خير ... بس بدي ادرس المادة لي عندي اياها بوكرااااا .... *


 
* ربنا  بيحب الناس اللى تشتغل اقفلى النت وقولى ذاكر احسن من النت  النت مش هيطير  وربنا يوفقك فى باقى المواد ورب المجد يكون معاكى فى باقى الامتحانات *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ربنا  بيحب الناس اللى تشتغل اقفلى النت وقولى ذاكر احسن من النت  النت مش هيطير  وربنا يوفقك فى باقى المواد ورب المجد يكون معاكى فى باقى الامتحانات *


*ميرسي إلك .. بس أنا فايقة من الصبح عم بدرس ...عاملة break  نص ساعة
هي المادة ضخمة شوي...بس الرب يقدرني و ما مل و كملها تمام
ميرسي الك مرة تانية أخي
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ميرسي إلك .. بس أنا فايقة من الصبح عم بدرس ...عاملة break  نص ساعة
> هي المادة ضخمة شوي...بس الرب يقدرني و ما مل و كملها تمام
> ميرسي الك مرة تانية أخي
> *​



*العفو ياااختى انا بفرح جدا لما اشوف بنت ملك الملوك فى اعلى المناصب والتقدم 
 ربنا معاكى ويوفقك بجد انا اقصد  لو واخذ نصف ساعة راحة يبقى مش تجهدى عيونك فى النت  يبقى راحة تامة  او تغير مكان  
 مش قاعدة النت وتعب وقراءة بردة   على العموم ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك وتتقدمى يااختى *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *العفو ياااختى انا بفرح جدا لما اشوف بنت ملك الملوك فى اعلى المناصب والتقدم
> ربنا معاكى ويوفقك بجد انا اقصد  لو واخذ نصف ساعة راحة يبقى مش تجهدى عيونك فى النت  يبقى راحة تامة  او تغير مكان
> مش قاعدة النت وتعب وقراءة بردة   على العموم ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك وتتقدمى يااختى *


*الرب يباركك أخي الغالي
أنا بحس بالمنتدى بروح عن نفسي كتير فا بحب اقرا شي أو اتعلم شي جديد أو حتى رفه عن نفسي هون
و على العمووووم الرب يبارك فيك و يوفقك كمان
و اسا ميرسي ^_^
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لو فاضيه تعالي
> وبعدين ادور عليكي انا
> نلعب بقى *




حد قالك يا بت اني تايهة مني ؟​


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2011)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا جوايا سلام داخلى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

بطني وجعتني من كتر شرب العصاير
اوووووووووووف​


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطني وجعتني من كتر شرب العصاير
> اوووووووووووف​


*الله يسهلة الحياة حلوة
واحد قصب معاكي بسوسه ههههههههه*


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2011)

*الحمد لله*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *الله يسهلة الحياة حلوة
> واحد قصب معاكي بسوسه ههههههههه*




تعرف يا بوب
انا حاسة انك مسجل في المنتدي ده علي تنق عليا وبس
هههههههههههههههه
خد كل العصاير يا عم
بس ارحمني منهم​


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعرف يا بوب
> انا حاسة انك مسجل في المنتدي ده علي تنق عليا وبس
> هههههههههههههههه
> خد كل العصاير يا عم
> بس ارحمني منهم​


*ماهو الغني الفاحش ده لازم يتنق عليه 
هههههههههههه*
*لو منقتش ربنا يحاسبني*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ماهو الغني الفاحش ده لازم يتنق عليه
> هههههههههههه*
> *لو منقتش ربنا يحاسبني*




الغني الفاحش ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
هو فينه ده
قصدك المرض
ياريت تنق عليه والنبي
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الغني الفاحش ؟
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هو فينه ده
> قصدك المرض
> ...


*هههههههه مرض!!!!!! 
يبقي الف سلامة عليكي *
:36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههه مرض!!!!!!
> يبقي الف سلامة عليكي *
> :36_3_11::36_3_11:



ام
نسبة المية في جسمي طارت خالص وبدات تتعبني
الله يسلمك يا باشا
ياربي
ميرسي علي الورد
بس ده حساب تاني غير واجب زيارة المريض ولا ايه ؟
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> دة من اقول  الانبا انطونيوس ابو الرهبا ن
> مش من اقوالى انا
> حاضر انت  تطلب وانا نفذ على طول   تحب تكون الجايزة اية ؟؟



*لابس الكلام كان متلخبط وقريتو كذا مره ومش فهمتو
عايزه الجايزه تبقى اقوال برضوو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

*الحمد لله أحسن شويه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> دة من اقول  الانبا انطونيوس ابو الرهبا ن
> مش من اقوالى انا
> حاضر انت  تطلب وانا نفذ على طول   تحب تكون الجايزة اية ؟؟



*لا بس قريتو كذا مره مفهمتوش 
عشان يمكن الكلام ملخبط ومش مترتب او متكرر
فيه حاجه غلطط
عايزه يا سيدي اقوال تانيه كجائزه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2011)

القاولون مدمرني خالص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> القاولون مدمرني خالص




*ألف سلامه عليكي يا نيفوو​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ألف سلامه عليكي يا نيفوو​*



الله يسلمك يا فندم
ميرسي يا ميكو علي سؤالك


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*إرهاق شدييييييد بس نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## azazi (20 يونيو 2011)

فرح وسرور


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يونيو 2011)

*قرفاااااااااانة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

*زعلانه من نفسي اوووي*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

الجو حر جدا هيفطسني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*متفااااااااااااااااااااااااائل
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

*احساااااس صصعببببب
ببكي دمممممم
ياااربيييييييييييي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2011)

راسي هتنفجر مش قادره بجد استحمل


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2011)

عايزة ابقى حرة ومش قادرة .. تعبت
لكن من النهاردة هحاول افك قيودى وبأى طريقة 
لتكن ارادتك انت يا رب لا ارادتى انا


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2011)

*اشكرك يايسوع على كل حال​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

حاسة بدوخة غبية ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يونيو 2011)

الامل والرجاء


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يونيو 2011)

*لتذهب الفيزيا 1 و الفيزيا 2 و الفيزيا 3 و الفيزياا.......10 إلى الجحيم
بكرهك بكرهك بكرهك يا فيزيااااااااااا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2011)

*مبقتش قادر أستحمل​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *احساااااس صصعببببب*
> *ببكي دمممممم*
> *ياااربيييييييييييي*


مفيش حاجة صعبة ابدا قدام ربنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
صلى كتير هتنسى اى تعب عندك وهترتاحى كتير ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا وحده اللى يعلم كمية الحزن اللى فى قلبى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا وحده اللى يعلم كمية الحزن اللى فى قلبى *​




*العدرا تشيل عنك حزنك
وتفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

*امين يا كوكو
ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*مأريفة شوية​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يونيو 2011)

*يا ربي راااااااااااااسي
رح موووووووووووووت منو
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*جعااااااااااان خااااااااالص :t33:
*​


----------



## mera22 (21 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه جدا


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

خااااااااااااايفه


----------



## mera22 (21 يونيو 2011)

زهقانه


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

خااااااااااايفه لسه


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

حاسة بدوخة فظيعة
وكمان ضغطي بقي عالي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

*عايزه انام ومش قادره
قلقانه اوي وخايفه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يونيو 2011)

*انا مخنوووووووووووقة قوى *​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

*حزن وقلق وخوف على صديقي الغالي​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2011)

عاااااااااااادى
خالص نشكر ربنا


----------



## totty (22 يونيو 2011)

*مضطربه*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

*قلقان شوية صغيرين​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

احساس اي حد لسه صاحي من النوم​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

عينى حرقانى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

*شو ميشان ال english?????*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

اوف من الحر ​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

*قلبي حزين لأبعد الحدود​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

اتحرقت في ايديا الاتنين )):​


----------



## totty (22 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الصيب ايه حاصلك يا مرموره 
ويارب يكون بسيطه وخير انشالله*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

الاكل كان علي النار روحت ابص عليه
بشيل الغطا من علي الحلة لقيتها مش بتتشد
زي ما تكون مضغوطة جامد من تحت
شديتها جامد طلعت معايا بس الغطا لبس في ايدي وهو سخن مولع
والطبيخ طار علي ايدي التانية )):​


----------



## zezza (22 يونيو 2011)

*زعلانة من نفسى و على نفسى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2011)

حاسه بتعب فظيع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

*عندى ارهاق فظييييييييييع*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

*مبعرف شبني ..أنا مو أنا
ضااااايعة و الله ضايعة
يا يسوع دبرلي الخير
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه اوى
ومتنرفزززززززززززه اوى
ومتغاظه ااااااااااااااوى
ومش طايقه نفسى اوى
بس ها زهقت اوف بقى

​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

عايزة اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

*تمام حبتين​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *تمام حبتين​*




ليه كده
زعلتني
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه كده
> زعلتني
> هههههههههههههههه​



*
ياساتر يارب
انتى شكلك عايزة جنازة تشبعى فيها لطم
ياكوبه انتى ههههههههههههههه​*:act23: :nunu0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ياساتر يارب
> انتى شكلك عايزة جنازة تشبعى فيها لطم
> ياكوبه انتى ههههههههههههههه​*:act23: :nunu0000:​




الله
مش بعزك يا واد انت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​



*نامى يا عصفوره 
نام يا عصفور
يلا بينا يلا
يلا نطفى النور
يلا بينا يلا 
يلا نطفى النور
ونامى يا عصفوره 
نام يا عصفور
 :mus25:
لما تنامي قوليلي اقول لروك يطفي النور ويقفل المنتدى
وبشويش يا جماعه عشان مرموره تناام:nunu0000:*


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله
> مش بعزك يا واد انت​


*
ياعينى على المعزة
ومش اى معزة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ياعينى على المعزة
> ومش اى معزة​*




طبعا طبعا
ده انا مرمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*شغاااااااال*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نامى يا عصفوره
> نام يا عصفور
> يلا بينا يلا
> يلا نطفى النور
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما تيجي تطبطبي عليا يا بت
ولا اقولك حطيلي السكاتة كمان اتلهي فيها وانام
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

هو انا لو قولت عاوز انام هيحصل فيا اللي حصل في مرموره :d


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هو انا لو قولت عاوز انام هيحصل فيا اللي حصل في مرموره :d




هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ياخويا ده عرض للبنات فقط  ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

احساسي مصدومه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)




----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

حزينة جدا لدرجة البكاء


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حزينة جدا لدرجة البكاء




ابكيلي معاكي يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ابكيلي معاكي يا روزي




لا بلاش يا نيفو ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا بلاش يا نيفو ربنا يفرحك يا قمر



يا خراشي انتي طلعتي بخيله في البكاء ولا ايه

لا ابكي وماليكشي دعوه انتي  اصل عيني :vava:

ساعديني يساعدك ربنا بقي
هاشحت ولا ايه انا مش بحب كدا 
انتي عارفه :nunu0000:

ويفرحك يا قمري انتي كمان ويرفع عن قلبك الحزن


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههه عينك مالها لا انتي بتنصبي عشان طمعانه في عيني ودموعي 

بلاش يا نيفو الحركات دي صلحي عينك يلا بلاش دلع ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه عينك مالها لا انتي بتنصبي عشان طمعانه في عيني ودموعي
> 
> بلاش يا نيفو الحركات دي صلحي عينك يلا بلاش دلع ههههههههه



اووووووووووووووووووووووووووبا
دايما فقساني كدا يابت
طب استري علي اختك وبلاش علي العام كدا
بدل ما اضربك واخليكي تعيطي اجباري بقي
:act23::act23::act23:

وهي عيني عربيه هاصلحها
دي عين يا ماما عين عبد العال
تعرفيه دا ؟
هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه اهاااااااا طبعا اعرفه

ماشي يا عربية يوه قصدي يا نيفو هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اهاااااااا طبعا اعرفه
> 
> ماشي يا عربية يوه قصدي يا نيفو هههههههههههه



في ناس شكلها ها ...............
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
والحدق يفهم بقي


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> في ناس شكلها ها ...............
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> والحدق يفهم بقي




احم احم الحمد لله اني روزي مش حدق هههههههههه:gun::gun:


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم الحمد لله اني روزي مش حدق هههههههههه:gun::gun:





ههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني وانا مش ليا نفس :smil8:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*متفاااااااائلة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

قلقانه ع خايفه ع حايره
كلوووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*مرهقة وجسمى مكسر على الاخررررررر​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2011)

*حزينة جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يونيو 2011)

مالحقتش اتهنى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه
حاسه بحزن كبير جوايه مع اني بحاول اداريه بضحكه مزيفه
غلبنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

:act31::nunu0000::budo::act19::t26::vava::t7::gun::smil13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :act31::nunu0000::budo::act19::t26::vava::t7::gun::smil13:​


ههههههههه
وده من ايه يابت
حد يترجم حالتها يا جمااعه


----------



## zezza (23 يونيو 2011)

*بقيت احسن 
نشكر الله ​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> وده من ايه يابت
> حد يترجم حالتها يا جمااعه



*صعب مش هتلاقي ترجمة لحالتي :vava: ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*احساسي سمك لبن تمر هندي​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صعب مش هتلاقي ترجمة لحالتي :vava: ​*


*أنا بترجمها
آكلة أتلة من مامي ههههههههههههههه
لا حاجة للتفسير الموضوع واضح*
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*بطلت كون متفائلة *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*مريضة و تعبانة كتير
يا رب لا تجرب حدا بصحتو
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *أنا بترجمها
> آكلة أتلة من مامي ههههههههههههههه
> لا حاجة للتفسير الموضوع واضح*
> ​



*لأ أنا كبرت على الضرب :smile02
صرت أنا إللي بضرب هههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *بطلت كون متفائلة *​





شذا البنفسج قال:


> *مريضة و تعبانة كتير
> يا رب لا تجرب حدا بصحتو
> *​



*سلاااااااااااااااامتك حبيبتي 
ربنا يكون معك و يحميكي 
عم صليلك كل يووووم ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلاااااااااااااااامتك حبيبتي
> ربنا يكون معك و يحميكي
> عم صليلك كل يووووم ​*


*تسلميلي يا رب
الرب يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يونيو 2011)

*اليوم شفت سيادة الرئيس شخصييياًً
يااااااااي
:yahoo:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *اليوم شفت سيادة الرئيس شخصييياًً
> يااااااااي
> :yahoo:
> *​



30:30:30:
مبروك ياختي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

حاسه بغربه فظيعه
:190vu:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه ومخنوقه اوى ومش عارفه السبب أوووف


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايمـــــــــــاً*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

قلقانة وخايفة جدااااااااااااااااااااا من بكره​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

مخنووووقه من الظرووف اوي
مقيداني ع الاخر
اووووووووووووووووف


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مخنووووقه من الظرووف اوي
> مقيداني ع الاخر
> اووووووووووووووووف




كله للخير يا حبيبتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة بكوكتيل غير متكافْ بالمرة :a82:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

قرفانة مني اوي
وخلاص هيغمي عليا​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

هلكانة اخر كام حاجة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

الم في معدتي هايموتني


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الم في معدتي هايموتني




اوعي يكون القاولون​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اوعي يكون القاولون​



:99:
القاولون دا اساسي ومقيم قديم عندي
شكله مل مني لاني بكبرله
ههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها مش يكون في حاجه تاني غيره


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> :99:
> القاولون دا اساسي ومقيم قديم عندي
> شكله مل مني لاني بكبرله
> ههههههههههه
> ربنا يسترها مش يكون في حاجه تاني غيره




حرام بجد
بلاش توصلي للمرحلة اللي انا وصلتلها علشان مش تندمي زيي
بجد انا ندمت علي اللي عملته في نفسي
حاليا عندي التهاب مزمن في القاولون بسبب نفسيتي
ومش بقدر احط اي حاجة في معدتي حتي لو عصير
ده غير انه بيفرز مخاط وبلاوي تانية​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حرام بجد
> بلاش توصلي للمرحلة اللي انا وصلتلها علشان مش تندمي زيي
> بجد انا ندمت علي اللي عملته في نفسي
> حاليا عندي التهاب مزمن في القاولون بسبب نفسيتي
> ...



ربنا موجود 
وسلامتك يا مرمر
ربنا يشيل عنك اي الم وحزن ويفرحك
روقي كدا انتي مفيش حاجه تستاهل


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ربنا موجود
> وسلامتك يا مرمر
> ربنا يشيل عنك اي الم وحزن ويفرحك
> روقي كدا انتي مفيش حاجه تستاهل




انا الحمد لله بقيت حلوة
انتي خلي بالك من نفسك ومن صحتك
مفيش اي حاجة تستاهل انك تتعبي علشانها صدقيني
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا حبيبتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

طب نشكر ربنا ويارب دايما بخير يا سكره

 واطمني انا كمان بخير
القاولون صديقي من 8 سنين او اكتر 
بقي اليف ههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب نشكر ربنا ويارب دايما بخير يا سكره
> 
> واطمني انا كمان بخير
> القاولون صديقي من 8 سنين او اكتر
> بقي اليف ههههههههههههه




خلي بالك يا بطة
في حاجة اسمها الهدوء قبل العاصفة
ودي سياسة بيتبعها القاولون
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قعد عندي 4 سنين مرقدلي وكان خلاص قولت القاولون نحس وطلع مرة واحدة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلي بالك يا بطة
> في حاجة اسمها الهدوء قبل العاصفة
> ودي سياسة بيتبعها القاولون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قعد عندي 4 سنين مرقدلي وكان خلاص قولت القاولون نحس وطلع مرة واحدة​



هههههههههههههههه حلوه مرقدلي دي
مهو العصبي سوسه بيهجم فجاه

وحاضر هاخلي بالي 
ميرسي يا حبي علي اهتمامك


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*منشكحه هههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *منشكحه هههههه*​




ده لوحدك ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلوه مرقدلي دي
> مهو العصبي سوسه بيهجم فجاه
> 
> وحاضر هاخلي بالي
> ميرسي يا حبي علي اهتمامك




ربنا معاكي ويخفف عنك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*اووووووووووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 يونيو 2011)

حزينة​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مستغربة جدا من نفسي


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*اه يا مرمورة عقبالكم هههههه

ادينى احترت
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

:190vu::190vu:
وده العادي والاقل من العاددي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

حاسه ان روحى بتنسحب منى غصب عنى هاموت لو دا حصل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

عااااااااااااادي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حاسه ان روحى بتنسحب منى غصب عنى هاموت لو دا حصل




بعد الشر عليكي يا توتا


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس بخنقة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

جرح ايدى بيوجعنى اوى ​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*محدش عارف *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_الم فظيع _​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

ارهاق و جوايا احساس باللامبالاة
بس جوايا بردو ثقة فى ربنا كبيرة​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

عندي سخنية


----------



## sparrow (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي سخنية


 
الف سلامة يا جميل ليه كده


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

الله يسلمك يا حبي

ده من الصبح بس انا بعافر معاها هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2011)

عاادى


----------



## sparrow (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبي
> 
> ده من الصبح بس انا بعافر معاها هههههههه


 
يمكن اخدتي برد
خدي اي خافض للحرارة عشان متتعبيش بزيادة السخونيه وحشه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

حاسه  انى ارتحت بجد ياااااااااااااه اخيرا الزعل راح دا كان وحش اوى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عندي سخنية




سلامتمك ياحبى وباذن ربنا تخفى بسرعه اوى​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يمكن اخدتي برد
> خدي اي خافض للحرارة عشان متتعبيش بزيادة السخونيه وحشه




اه غالبا برد  بس نشكر ربنا احسن من الصبح


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> سلامتمك ياحبى وباذن ربنا تخفى بسرعه اوى​




الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_نفسى ايدى تخف _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس بملل 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

حاسه بتحسن نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2011)

لسه الالم زي ما هو


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة​



*هو الدنيا جرى فيها ايه
ما انتى دايما زعلانة ومنكدة علينا​*:act31:​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هو الدنيا جرى فيها ايه
> ما انتى دايما زعلانة ومنكدة علينا​*:act31:​




نق يا عم الفقري بقي
صدقني هعورك يا مايكل​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نق يا عم الفقري بقي
> صدقني هعورك يا مايكل​



*
انا مش بنق انا بحسد بس
تعورينى واااااااااااء .. ايه ده ياعم ده انتى فتوة بقى​*:act23:​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> انا مش بنق انا بحسد بس
> تعورينى واااااااااااء .. ايه ده ياعم ده انتى فتوة بقى​*:act23:​




بطل فقر يابني انت
ايون ومفترية كمان
خااااااااف بقي​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطل فقر يابني انت
> ايون ومفترية كمان
> خااااااااف بقي​



:hlp: :070104~242: :crying:​*ادينى خفت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> :hlp: :070104~242: :crying:​*ادينى خفت​*




شـــــــــــاطر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*دماغى خرباااااااانة 
ومخى باااااايظ
وبالى مشغول 
وكفااااية كده *​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *دماغى خرباااااااانة
> ومخى باااااايظ
> وبالى مشغول
> وكفااااية كده *​




سؤال يطرح نفسه
ايه اللي شغال طيب؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سؤال يطرح نفسه
> ايه اللي شغال طيب؟​


*ماهو بالى اهووووووو مشغول 
اى انه منهمك عملا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ماهو بالى اهووووووو مشغول
> اى انه منهمك عملا
> *​




ههههههههههههههه
افصليه يا روحي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> افصليه يا روحي​


*ايووووووووووووون كيف بقى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ايووووووووووووون كيف بقى
> *​




لما تعرفي ابقي قوليلي
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لما تعرفي ابقي قوليلي
> هههههههههههههههه​


*قوووومى يا مرمورة من هنا ههههههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قوووومى يا مرمورة من هنا ههههههههه
> *​




هو انا قاعدة في بيتكم يا بت انتي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو انا قاعدة في بيتكم يا بت انتي​


*:act23::act23::act23:

بس كفاية دول 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:act23::act23::act23:
> 
> بس كفاية دول
> *​




كته دماغي يا وحسة ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كته دماغي يا وحسة ​



*:love45::love45:
يلا مس تزعلى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:love45::love45:
> يلا مس تزعلى
> *​




صالحيني علي الخاص علشان بتكسف
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> صالحيني علي الخاص علشان بتكسف
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههه ع الخاص كمان 
ماشى هصالحك بكرة هههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه ع الخاص كمان
> ماشى هصالحك بكرة هههههه
> *​




طب كويس انك قولتيلي
علشان احجزلك يا كوبة
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (25 يونيو 2011)

_*اه يارب *_
_*انت عارف ياارب *_​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

*لحد دلوقتى تمام
مفيش حاجة عكرت عليا اليوم​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يونيو 2011)

*حزن وحزن وحزن​*


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

نــعسان​


----------



## مسرة (25 يونيو 2011)

*الشغل و الواجبات فوق راسي*
*و انا هههه ياسلام كيفني*


----------



## مسرة (25 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *لحد دلوقتى تمام​*
> 
> *مفيش حاجة عكرت عليا اليوم*​


 
*ههههه انت لسه في الصبح*
*الله يستر *
*انت عندك الظهر و المسا و الليل*


----------



## grges monir (25 يونيو 2011)

*اخيرا يوم هادىء شوية من غير مشاكل*:11azy:


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *ههههه انت لسه في الصبح*
> *الله يستر *
> *انت عندك الظهر و المسا و الليل*



*ربنا يسترها لحد اخر اليوم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*مضايق بس مش هضايق !
مخنوق بس بردو مش هتخنق !
حزين بس مش هيبقى جوايا حزن !
هخليك انت قدامى ياربى يسوع 
علشان انت قادر تحول كل دة لفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد
آميـــــــــــن
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

زوري بيوجعني اوي وسخن ):
وبطني بتوجعني​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا ايدى افضل انهارده *​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> زوري بيوجعني اوي وسخن ):
> وبطني بتوجعني​



*الف سلامة​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يونيو 2011)

*حزينة وضايعة ومكتأبة ومتألمة ....كل هدول​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *الف سلامة​*




الله يسلمك يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *حزينة وضايعة ومكتأبة ومتألمة ....كل هدول​*





بعد الشر عليكي من كل ده
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر ويرفع عنك اي حزن​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

*مستغرب كل حاجه *​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

حــــــــيرة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

*قلق ع حيره ع نعسانه  ع مخنوقه ع مش عارفه ايه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااه قلبى بيدق دقات جميلة لما بشوف نظرتك الحنينة واللى كلها حب ليا
يا حبيبى يا الهى يا يســـــــــــــــــــــوع 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_زهقت بقى ايدى بتوجعنى _​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

عااااااااااااااادي لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ليييييييييييه يا واد انت


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_اللى يجيبه ربنا ديما كويس _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*أنو بدي افهم شو عم يصير؟؟؟!!:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

الموااضيع اللي ف العام رااحت فيه
وايه اللخبطه دي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الموااضيع اللي ف العام رااحت فيه
> وايه اللخبطه دي


*راحت مشوار petit
شوي و بترجع ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

نشكرررر ربنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *راحت مشوار petit
> شوي و بترجع ههههههه
> *​



ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

احسن كتير من الاول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه
عايزه اعمل حاجه بس متردده


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش عارفه
> عايزه اعمل حاجه بس متردده




خدي الشعر ده هههههههههههه


لا تـــــــــردد و احـــكـــلــــي الـــــلـــــي تـــبـــيــــه
وايش أبي بالسمع دامي ما أسمعك 
ولا تــــــــروح أفــــكــــارك بــعـــيـــد وتـــتـــيـــه
اطــــــــــر أفـــــكـــــار تـــــهـــــدد مــضــجـــعـــك 
لا تـــــقــــــول أبـــــغــــــى بـــــعــــــدك وأبـــــيــــــه
أتــــعــــس الــلــحــظـــات يـــــــــوم أودعـــــــــك 
يحتـمـل قلـبـي عـلــى كـــل الـلــي يـجـيـه
بــــــس مــــــا يـــقـــوى ظــــــروف تـمـنــعــك 
لا و أروح بـعـيــد اعــــرف الــلــي فــيــه
اتــــــــــــرك الــــعــــالـــــم بــــكــــفـــــه واتــــبــــعـــــك 
لـــو ألـــف الـكــون مـــا لــــك بــــه شـبـيــه
أسـعــد اللـحـظـات يـــوم أجــلــس مــعــك 
قـلـبـي لــــك مــركــب ولا غــيــرك عـلـيــه
غـــالـــي عـــنــــدي واردد مـــــــا أروعـــــــك 
    :ura1:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_متضايق جدا ونفسى ابكى _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارف حاسس انى متفائل قووووووى ههههههه
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

مبسوطه ومحتاره فى نفس الوقت​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

متنرفزة وضغطي عالي​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

*ااااااااااااااااااااه يارب
تعبان ومخنوق ومقهور وكل احساس وحش فى الدنيا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

جوايا اه مكتومة نفسي اطلعها​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

*طفشان من دنيا الفرح *​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *طفشان من دنيا الفرح *​




اخص عليها الوحشة
هي مش تعرف انك تبعي ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اخص عليها الوحشة
> 
> هي مش تعرف انك تبعي ؟​


_* مهى علشان عرفت انى تبعيك عملت فيا كدا:vava::vava:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* مهى علشان عرفت انى تبعيك عملت فيا كدا:vava::vava:*_​




جدعة والنعمة
انا وصيتها
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جدعة والنعمة
> انا وصيتها
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


_* :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: شكلك عاوز تموت النهاردة يا... :budo::budo:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: شكلك عاوز تموت النهاردة يا... :budo::budo:*_​




ههههههههههههههههه
حاضر هوصله الرسالة​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حاضر هوصله الرسالة​


_* طيب فيكى الخير والله*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

جوايا اشتياق كتير لابويا


----------



## نيفين جمال (26 يونيو 2011)

_انا جوايا فرح يارب خير _


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

حزينه يا ربي
عوضني فرحه يا ربي 
كلي امل فيك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

*حزين جدآآآ*
*محتاج تعزيتك يا ربى *​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يونيو 2011)

*مالي حاسة بشي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

مخنوق


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2011)

زفت زفت زفت


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

*متضايق ومهموم على الاخرررررررر​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

مممممممممممممم مش عارفه​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

> _*زفت زفت زفت*_



_*مسيرها تنتهى *_


> متضايق ومهموم على الاخرررررررر


_*ليها حل يا ميكى*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى ...... نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يونيو 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*مصدعة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يونيو 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه​


*يالهوتي كل ده عشان هتيجي السنة اللي جاية :ura1:*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 يونيو 2011)

*أنو الناس شو عم يصرلا؟
هالعالم شبا؟؟؟؟
مطنشةةةة أناااااااا
قررت طنش
و يلي مو عاجبو ... بيكون براحتو
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

_*ااااااااااااااااااااااه  من القلب خارجة *_
_*بجد بتوجع اوووووووى *_​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2011)

احساس بالكدب والخيانة


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2011)

حزينه جدااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

*تعبان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا علي كل حال*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

القاولون هيموتني ):​


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> القاولون هيموتني ):​


 

الف سلامة يا جميل


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الف سلامة يا جميل




الله يسلمك يا عسل انتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> القاولون هيموتني ):​


سلامتك يا سكره 
هو باب النجار مخلع ولا ايه

كنتي بتنصحيني من يومين وانتي شكلك مكبره خالص
ربنا يشيل عنك الالم يا قمره


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه مالي


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

*محبط ومهموم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> سلامتك يا سكره
> هو باب النجار مخلع ولا ايه
> 
> كنتي بتنصحيني من يومين وانتي شكلك مكبره خالص
> ربنا يشيل عنك الالم يا قمره




هههههههههههههههه
لا بس النهارده نرفزوني كتير اوي في الخدمة
وكله طلع عليا لما روحت
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي جسديا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 يونيو 2011)

*شو في ناس عندن زوء
بس حبل الكذب قصير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

*مرهق خاااااااااااااااااااااالص*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يونيو 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي جسديا​


_* الف سلامة يا مرمورة انشاله الكلاب والقطط*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* الف سلامة يا مرمورة انشاله الكلاب والقطط*_​




خفة يا واد
علي العموم الله يسلمك​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

*حزين جدأأ*
*وتعبان نفسيآ لدرجة غبيه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2011)

ااااااااااه يارب


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2011)

*حزين ومتضايق​*


----------



## كوك (27 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربناا ديماا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

*متفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل حتى لو الدنيا مفيهاش تفاؤل ههههههه :ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2011)

*ألم في قلبي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

*حزين جدآ ع نفسى *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

قلقانه​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

تعبان


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2011)

*الموت كان قريبا جدا منى لكن عناية اللة كانت اقرب:36_22_26:
نشكر المسيح*:94:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

*ضهرى وجعنى جداا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *الموت كان قريبا جدا منى لكن عناية اللة كانت اقرب:36_22_26:
> نشكر المسيح*:94:


*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ضهرى وجعنى جداا​*


*سلامتك يا عسل*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا عسل*​




*الله يسلمك ياروكايتى​*


----------



## مسرة (27 يونيو 2011)

*محتاجه تجديد*
*تجديييد*
*محتاجه قوة *
*محتاجه فرح*
*محاجه حاجه اصليه *
*مش زمنيه*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

*محتاره اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> *محتاره اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


*ليه بقا ها ها ليه بقا:smile02*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يونيو 2011)

يا رب أنا ناظرة تدخلك
ما حدا غيرك بيريحني​


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2011)

تعبان لدرجة قاسية


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان لدرجة قاسية


*سلامتك يا جوجو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

*ماليش نفس لحاجة ..... 
*​


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*​


الله بيسلم قلبك يا روكا
شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2011)

*قلقانة ​*


----------



## sparrow (27 يونيو 2011)

مش حلوة


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *قلقانة ​*


_ وانا كمان _
_ربنا يقدملك الصالح_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يونيو 2011)

*الرب يسامح يلي كان السبب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2011)

مش فيا حته سليمه
بس نشكر ربنا علي كل حال كان يوم روعه جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووقه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

تعرفي يا شذى التعليق اللي  ق التقييم ضحكني 
وضحكت بس نزلت معاه دموعي عشان كانت جاهزززه
حاضر هعمل اللي قولتيه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعرفي يا شذى التعليق اللي  ق التقييم ضحكني
> وضحكت بس نزلت معاه دموعي عشان كانت جاهزززه
> حاضر هعمل اللي قولتيه


نوووووووو ما تبكيييييي
بليز ما تبكي ... أنا كمان ناطرة عدقرة ها
عيوني محمرين و ازا اسا بكيت اكتر بشوي بيصيروا متل لون النبيت
انسيييييي ... ما تحطي شي ببالك و الله ما حدا سئلان غير على حالو ...صدقيني


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2011)

ولا اى بتنجان​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> نوووووووو ما تبكيييييي
> بليز ما تبكي ... أنا كمان ناطرة عدقرة ها
> عيوني محمرين و ازا اسا بكيت اكتر بشوي بيصيروا متل لون النبيت
> انسيييييي ... ما تحطي شي ببالك و الله ما حدا سئلان غير على حالو ...صدقيني



صدقيني يا شذى لو ما نزلت بيبقى عذاااب
 اكبر وهي وحدها اللي بتشيل 
عندك حق 
انتي اكتميها عشان مش يبين عليكي حاجه
ربنا يفرحك يا قلبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ولا اى بتنجان​



طب بونو خالص
البتنجان بذره مضر بالصحه
خليها كوسه بقي 
يععععععععععع
:smile02


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*الحمد الله*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صدقيني يا شذى لو ما نزلت بيبقى عذاااب
> اكبر وهي وحدها اللي بتشيل
> عندك حق
> انتي اكتميها عشان مش يبين عليكي حاجه
> ربنا يفرحك يا قلبي


*معك حق الدمعة بتريح كتييييير
بس لا تخليها تسيطر عليكي بكل الأحيان متلي
بعتقد هالكم يوم مو محتاجة لنوم ...عيوني منفخة بلا نوم
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*انا بموووووووووت من كتر التعب *_
_*ارحمنا يالله*_​


----------



## sony_33 (28 يونيو 2011)

*معنديش احساس انهاردة ممكن الغى المشاركة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

حلووووووة​


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


ميرسى روكا
موقف لن ينسى ابدا
ربنا يحافظ  على الجميع


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى محيرنى !! 
*​


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

*هدوء ..... 
*​


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*امممممممممم
تمام​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2011)

اشتياق للرحيل


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

كل حاجه انتهت​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*تعبانة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبانة*​


*الف سلامة عليكى يا بنوتة يا جميلة *
*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى* ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

حاسس انى واخد دش ساقع
ومرتاح نفسيا
(لانه اذا حسيت فيوم انك ضعيف فاعلم انك بعيد عن الله)


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*اشكررررر ربنا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*فى امل *​


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*اااااااااااااه
مش تمام ابدا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## rana1981 (28 يونيو 2011)

*شوق كبير​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*هتعدى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

لسه صاحيه مفيش غير نعسانه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*خنقه  مش راضيه ترووووووووح*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *خنقه  مش راضيه ترووووووووح*​



ما تروحي عنو يا خنقه:t32:


----------



## mera22 (28 يونيو 2011)

زهقانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

مش عاااااااااارفه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ما تروحي عنو يا خنقه:t32:


_* ربنا يخليكى يا لووو*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*اعز اصحابى تعبان ومحتاج افوقه *
*مش عارف اعمل ايه *​


----------



## كوك (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اعز اصحابى تعبان ومحتاج افوقه *​
> 
> *مش عارف اعمل ايه *​


 

_*جربتى معا التعذيب *_
_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2011)

*متوتره اووووى وقلقانه*​


----------



## كوك (28 يونيو 2011)

*يااا زهقان اوى يارب اعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

يا حبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبى ياااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااان *_​


----------



## sparrow (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااان *_​


 
الف سلامه يا جون
ربنا يقويك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الف سلامه يا جون
> ربنا يقويك


_* مرسى يا اسبارووووووو*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*جوايــــــــــــا سلام ....... أشكرك يا يسوع يا الهى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

تعبانه شوية


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

مبسوطه خالص :36_1_21:
نشكر ربنا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*كالعادة ... وجع راااااس*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *كالعادة ... وجع راااااس*​



*سلامتووووو للحلوووووو يا رب 
ما عليكي شر يا قمر ​*


----------



## sparrow (28 يونيو 2011)

دمي محروق


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

بعد الشر يا سبارو

روقي يا حبيبتي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*اي و بعدين؟؟؟!*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

عاااااااااااااادي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*شو في ناس مزوئين*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

احساس غريب بس شغال يعني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*ايدي وااااااااااجعتنييييييييييي
آآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا اييييديييييييي
*:crying:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*عيني وجعاني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2011)

صداع فظيع


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ايدي وااااااااااجعتنييييييييييي
> آآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا اييييديييييييي
> *:crying:​




الف سلامه عليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عيني وجعاني*​




سلامتك يا روكا


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صداع فظيع




سلامتك يا نيفو انا كمان مصدعه اوووووووي


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*ياااااااااااه لسه مخلص مذاكرة
انشاءالله تكون اخر مرة اذاكر فيها طول عمرى عشان بكرة اخر مادة عندى والسنة دى اخر سنة ف التعليم​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه مبروك مقدما يا ميكي


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*الله يبارك فيكى
عقبال كل الطلبة اللى مخلصوش لسه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا نيفو انا كمان مصدعه اوووووووي



الله يسلمك يا قمر
وسلامتك انتي كمان 
ربنا يشيل عنا بقي


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ياااااااااااه لسه مخلص مذاكرة
> انشاءالله تكون اخر مرة اذاكر فيها طول عمرى عشان بكرة اخر مادة عندى والسنة دى اخر سنة ف التعليم​*




بكره تقول فين ايام المذاكرة يابني​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

جعانة اووووووووي​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جعانة اووووووووي​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*كلى فى نفسيك *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههه*
> *كلى فى نفسيك *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t30::t30::t30:*​




ما اكلك انت احسن يا واد​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما اكلك انت احسن يا واد​


_* ليه  رغيف حواوشى انا ؟؟؟؟:t30::t30:*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

*حيرااانه اوي ومستغربه الناس اوي وزهقانه اوي ومخنوقه اوي ومش
 طايقه حد اوووي ونعساانه اوووي وحعاانه اوووي...*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* ليه  رغيف حواوشى انا ؟؟؟؟:t30::t30:*_​




لا صايمة يا خفة
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حيرااانه اوي ومستغربه الناس اوي وزهقانه اوي ومخنوقه اوي ومش
> طايقه حد اوووي ونعساانه اوووي وحعاانه اوووي...*




اتغطي كويس يا روحي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## bob (29 يونيو 2011)

*جايب اخري خالص*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *جايب اخري خالص*




مالك بس يا بوب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا روكا


*ميرسي روزي الله يسلمك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *حيرااانه اوي ومستغربه الناس اوي وزهقانه اوي ومخنوقه اوي ومش*
> *طايقه حد اوووي ونعساانه اوووي وحعاانه اوووي...*


_* زى ما قالت مرمورة كدا *_
_*ربنا يشفى يا خالتى *_​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بكره تقول فين ايام المذاكرة يابني​



*ولا عايز اعرفها تانى​*


marmora jesus قال:


> جعانة اووووووووي​



*
ده معاد سحور
روحى اتسحرى هههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا صايمة يا خفة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​


_* اعمله بالزيت :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* زى ما قالت مرمورة كدا *_
> _*ربنا يشفى يا خالتى *_​



لا لا مرمروره قالت اتغطى كويس عشان اخف هههه

ويشفيك يا ابن اختي:t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا لا مرمروره قالت اتغطى كويس عشان اخف هههه
> 
> ويشفيك يا ابن اختي:t30:


_* مهو الغطا لوحده مش هينفع لازم تتعلجى لان مرضيك دا خطيررررررررررر*_
_*ربنا يشفى :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* مهو الغطا لوحده مش هينفع لازم تتعلجى لان مرضيك دا خطيررررررررررر*_
> _*ربنا يشفى :t30::t30:*_​



انت خلاص صنفتو مررض:t32:
ده كوكتيل من الاحاسيس المتلغبطه
بكتبها وبعدين بنقي منها حالتي
كده هشتكيك لاختي:t30:


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

لولو خليفتي في الملاعب
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لولو خليفتي في الملاعب
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*
انتى لسه مرحتيش تاكلى
مش بتقولى جعانة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> انتى لسه مرحتيش تاكلى
> مش بتقولى جعانة​*




تؤ
اكلت وانا هنا يا كوبة انت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لولو خليفتي في الملاعب
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههه
مش قولتلي وراايه
معاكي يا ريسه
:99:


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> مش قولتلي وراايه
> معاكي يا ريسه
> :99:




ههههههههههههه
شكلك هتبقي قدامي
ده انتي موهوبة بالفطرة​


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تؤ
> اكلت وانا هنا يا كوبة انت​




*بالهنا والشفا  ياكوبة انتى​*:99: :11azy:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> شكلك هتبقي قدامي
> ده انتي موهوبة بالفطرة​



ههههههههههه
لا لا ميصحش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تؤ
> اكلت وانا هنا يا كوبة انت​



بالهنا ياعسلل


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *بالهنا والشفا  ياكوبة انتى​*:99: :11azy:​




تسلم يا عم انت ​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بالهنا ياعسلل




يخليكي ليا يا قمر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا دايماً
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

ضغطي بيشاور نفسه انه يعلي​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

متنرفزة ​


----------



## Twin (29 يونيو 2011)

*كالعادة .... هدوء *​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*نعسااااااااااااان*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

_*بحاول ابقى كويس بس كالعادة مش عارف *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

*مبسوووووووووطة leasantr*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطة leasantr*​



ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مرمر 

بس اوعي تطلعي انبساطك دا علينا ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مرمر ​
> 
> بس اوعي تطلعي انبساطك دا علينا ههههههههههههههه​


 
*عرفت منيييييييين انه هيطلع عليكم يابوب*
*ده انا بفكر أصرف لكم واحد فيكم 3 سنين فصل :a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *عرفت منيييييييين انه هيطلع عليكم يابوب*
> *ده انا بفكر أصرف لكم واحد فيكم 3 سنين فصل :a63:*
> *هههههههه*​



ههههههههههه

وجايه ليه علي نفسك كده 

ماتبحبحيهم شوية :a63::a63:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> وجايه ليه علي نفسك كده ​
> 
> ماتبحبحيهم شوية :a63::a63:​


* ياباشا انت تؤمررررررر*
*بس هبحبهم ليك وحدك *
*بما انك مش بترضى بالقليل يابوب :hlp:*
*هعملك فصل مدى الحياة :a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ياباشا انت تؤمررررررر*
> *بس هبحبهم ليك وحدك *
> *بما انك مش بترضى بالقليل يابوب :hlp:*
> *هعملك فصل مدى الحياة :a63:*
> *هههههههه*​



فصل ذي ده 

هههههههههههههههه







قولتش حاجة انا بقي :kap: :kap: :kap:​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)




----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

حرااان​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يونيو 2011)

*ضياااااااااااااع​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2011)

*حاسة بقيود حوالي مش قادرة أفكها و تعبتني كتييييير ​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 يونيو 2011)

*استياء​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

قلقااااااااااااااانه اووووووووووووي
ياربي طمني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*عيني برضه وجعاني *​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*ماشى الحال*​


----------



## انريكي (29 يونيو 2011)

اشكر ربي على كل شيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*يعني مش ولا بد*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يونيو 2011)

بدون احساس


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

مبسووووووووطة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*مش حاسة بحاجة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

قلقانة مووووووت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*مممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*مبسوط شويه *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*متضايقة حبة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضايقة حبة*​


_* اقوليك نكته *_​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2011)

*مخنوق حبتين
ومتضايق 3 حبات​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *مخنوق حبتين​*
> 
> *ومتضايق 3 حبات*​


_* حط عليهم برشمتين و يبقى كملت رقم تليفون الصيدليه :a63::a63:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

_*نعسان*_​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _* حط عليهم برشمتين و يبقى كملت رقم تليفون الصيدليه :a63::a63:*_​


*
هههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى ياواد وانا مليش نفس اضحك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*مفيش احساس ههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مفيش احساس ههههههه*



اتمني ابقي زيك والواحد ينسي الدنيا وإللي فيها 
​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2011)

نشكر ربنا 

​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اتمني ابقي زيك والواحد ينسي الدنيا وإللي فيها
> ​



*طاب ما تنسى الدنيا ومزمز ميراندا هههههههههههه​*


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2011)

*ارشدنى للصح بقى يارب*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *طاب ما تنسى الدنيا ومزمز ميراندا هههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههه

يا لذيذ يا رايق 

عندك ميراندا تمر هندي 































بتدور ليه يبقي مش عندك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> يا لذيذ يا رايق
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههه لا عندى ميراندا بطيخ​*
*ميراندا بطيخ
انسى الدنيا وطاخ طوخ طيخ
ههههههههههههه تصدق حلوة​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه لا عندى ميراندا بطيخ​*
> *ميراندا بطيخ
> انسى الدنيا وطاخ طوخ طيخ
> ههههههههههههه تصدق حلوة​*




هابطل تمر هندي واشتغل طاخ طوخ طيخ 

طب ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه  (شعبولا) ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

مفيش احساس
خلصت الاحاسيس


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

اووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 يونيو 2011)

*فيه امل فى المسيح*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

I hope that my mind is thinking about standing in order to relax​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

تعبااانه  عايزه ماما جنبي


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يونيو 2011)

زهقـــــــــت​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يونيو 2011)

مللللل


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*.............*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

*متنرفز*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارف ليه مضايق !!
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

تعاااااااااابنه اووووووووووووووووي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعاااااااااابنه اووووووووووووووووي


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

*عندي صداااااااااااااع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا علي كل حال*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

............................​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

حاسه انى محتاجاك اكتر من احتياجك ليا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> رح مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​


*بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

_*فرحاااااااااان بس  تعبااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*تمام
اشكر ربنا على كل حال​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*مبسوووووووطة أخر حاجة :yahoo:*
*وبفكر ابسط البت توتا معايا *
*تفتكروا اصرف لها أنذار ولا فصل على طول :dance:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

عادي ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

جوايا هموم !


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مبسوووووووطة أخر حاجة :yahoo:*
> *وبفكر ابسط البت توتا معايا *
> *تفتكروا اصرف لها أنذار ولا فصل على طول :dance:*
> *ههههههههه*​



انــــــا من رأيي استمارة 6 علي طوووووووووووووووووول 
انا بهدي النفوس علي فكرة 
هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انــــــا من رأيي استمارة 6 علي طوووووووووووووووووول
> انا بهدي النفوس علي فكرة
> 
> هههههههههه​


 
*استمارة 6 دى انت مصر عليها من امبارح على فكرة *
*ياجماعة برتاح نفسيا انا بالطررررررررد :smil12:*
*ريحوووووونى :yahoo:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مبسوووووووطة أخر حاجة :yahoo:*​
> *وبفكر ابسط البت توتا معايا *
> *تفتكروا اصرف لها أنذار ولا فصل على طول :dance:*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههههه كدا بقى ماشى يامرمر ماشى انا بقى ها اندهلك بابا يأطعك انتى بقى ولو انك ماتهونيش عليا بس يلا ساعت الجد هههههههههههه

طيب مافيش صرف مكأفئه بدل الانذار والفصل دول ههههههههههههه

بصى ها اجننك بالقصايد الطويله​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *استمارة 6 دى انت مصر عليها من امبارح على فكرة *
> *ياجماعة برتاح نفسيا انا بالطررررررررد :smil12:*
> *ريحوووووونى :yahoo:*
> *هههههههههه*​



لا انا مش مصر انا مٌلح 

علشان اصر يصر اصراراً 

لكن الح  يلحُ  إصراراً 

هههههههههههههههههههههه



> ريحوووووونى



هانريوحكي يا شابه 

حصر عليها يا حصر عليه يا حصر عليها 
ههههههههههه

استني الديكور كمان شوية 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انــــــا من رأيي استمارة 6 علي طوووووووووووووووووول
> انا بهدي النفوس علي فكرة
> 
> هههههههههه​


 

كدا يابوب ماشى طيبلك انت بتهدى النفوس انت ولا بتشعللها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كدا يابوب ماشى طيبلك انت بتهدى النفوس انت ولا بتشعللها هههههههههههههه​



الله وأعلم :spor22:  :spor22:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

مبسوطه اوى انى اتعرفت جامد على البت المشرفه الشقيه مرمر بجد مبسوطه وضحكتنى اوى النهارده بجد بعد ماكنت متنكده​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مبسوطه اوى انى اتعرفت جامد على البت المشرفه الشقيه مرمر بجد مبسوطه وضحكتنى اوى النهارده بجد بعد ماكنت متنكده​


* لالالالا كده هضطر للأسف انى أنكسف *
*استنى يابت انسكف شوية :love34::blush2::love34::blush2:*
*هههههههههه*
*والف سلامة عليكى ياقمر من النكد*
*كل ماتكونى متنكده رنى عليا بس *
*وسيبى الباقى عليا :big4:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا انا مش مصر انا مٌلح ​
> علشان اصر يصر اصراراً ​
> لكن الح يلحُ إصراراً ​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
*هههههههههه*
*يابنى انت ارسى على بر *
*حبه اهلاوى وحبه مدى على حسب الله*
*ايه حكايتك :spor22:*
*:t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالا كده هضطر للأسف انى أنكسف *
> *استنى يابت انسكف شوية :love34::blush2::love34::blush2:*
> *هههههههههه*
> *والف سلامة عليكى ياقمر من النكد*
> ...


 
اتكسفتى طيب يا اختى ههههههههههه

ارن عليكى امممممممممم طيب ماهو مش معايا رقم حضرتك ياهانم انتى ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اتكسفتى طيب يا اختى ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ارن عليكى امممممممممم طيب ماهو مش معايا رقم حضرتك ياهانم انتى ههههههههههههههه​


 
*روحى لحد بروفايلى زى الشاطرة *
*وخبطى عليا واكيد اكيد يعنى *
*مش هفتح لك :beee:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *روحى لحد بروفايلى زى الشاطرة *
> *وخبطى عليا واكيد اكيد يعنى *
> *مش هفتح لك :beee:*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


بقى كدا طيب ماشى واااااااااااااااااااا ايهى ايهى هههههههههههه هاتفتحى يابت غصب عنك انتى ماتعرفيش ياك انى بلديات روكا هههههه هع هيع هع هع هع هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *يابنى انت ارسى على بر *
> *حبه اهلاوى وحبه مدى على حسب الله*
> *ايه حكايتك :spor22:*
> *:t33::t33::t33:*​





> ايه حكايتك



ذي حكايت كان يا ماكان ههههههههه



شعــــــارنــــا :- نحن نختلف عن الآخرون :t32: :t32:  
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كدا طيب ماشى واااااااااااااااااااا ايهى ايهى هههههههههههه هاتفتحى يابت غصب عنك انتى ماتعرفيش ياك انى بلديات روكا هههههه هع هيع هع هع هع هههههههههههههههه​


*اهلاااااااااا اهلاااااااااا*
*ده انتى كده هتخلينى احبك أكتر :yahoo:*
*حلفتينى بالغالية ييعنى :t33:*
*ياباشا ده احنا كده نكسر لك باب البروفايل اصلا*
*عشان تدخل على طول :spor2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ذي حكايت كان يا ماكان ههههههههه​
> 
> 
> شعــــــارنــــا :- نحن نختلف عن الآخرون :t32: :t32: ​
> ​


* اهلااااااااااااااا*
*كده أنا عرفتك ...*
* يونيفرسال *
*اللى شعارها نحن نختلف عن الاخرون :t33:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * اهلااااااااااااااا*
> *كده أنا عرفتك ...*
> * يونيفرسال *
> *اللى شعارها نحن نختلف عن الاخرون :t33:*
> *هههههههههه*​





> للى شعارها نحن نختلف عن الاخرون


ايووووووووووووووووووووون


لسنا الأفضل ولكننا الوحيدون :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

مخنوقة اوووووووي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

احساس بالموت الداخلي


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

حاسة ان علي قلبي جبل تقيل اوي وبيخنقني
مش عارفة اشيله من علي قلبي​


----------



## just member (1 يوليو 2011)

اشعر بنهاية قريبة جدا جداااا


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

*مخنووووووووووووووووق اوى اصحابى زعلانين *
*ربنا يفرح قلويكم يا اصحابى*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كدا طيب ماشى واااااااااااااااااااا ايهى ايهى هههههههههههه هاتفتحى يابت غصب عنك انتى ماتعرفيش ياك انى بلديات روكا هههههه هع هيع هع هع هع هههههههههههههههه​


*يا ساتر علي الناس اللي بتجيب في سيرة الناس بشكل يضايق كل الناس:closedeye*
*ايه اغيب اروح خدمتي الصبح ارجع الاقيكم جايبين في سيرتي:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اهلاااااااااا اهلاااااااااا*
> *ده انتى كده هتخلينى احبك أكتر :yahoo:*
> *حلفتينى بالغالية ييعنى :t33:*
> *ياباشا ده احنا كده نكسر لك باب البروفايل اصلا*
> *عشان تدخل على طول :spor2:*​


*اصيلة يا اليكس والنعمة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة جداااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*متفائل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*عايزة انااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 يوليو 2011)

مرتاااااااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة جداااااااااااااااااااا*​



مين اللي دايقك ياروكاااا
هاتيه هنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

:190vu::190vu:
بشرب شاي وافتكرت حد مبيحبوش:190vu:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اصيلة يا اليكس والنعمة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا حاسبى مش أليكس كلها اللى أصيلة *
*عشان بس منظلمش حد :gy0000:*
*هههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايقة جداااااااااااااااااااا*​


* سلامتك يا روكتى :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله ماشيه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحمد لله ماشيه*​


* يارب تتعطل :gy0000:*
*وترجع تمشى احسن طبعا :gy0000:*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يارب تتعطل :gy0000:*
> *وترجع تمشى احسن طبعا :gy0000:*
> 
> *ههههههه*​


 

*اتهدي يابت يا مرمر*
*قوليلي صحيح*
*اخبار الخناقه ايه :gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يابت يا مرمر*
> *قوليلي صحيح*
> 
> *اخبار الخناقه ايه :gy0000:*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*فل طبعاااااااا*
*مش شايف احساسى مبسوطة :99:*
*اهمد بقى ld:*
*بدال مانوقفهالك بجد :gy0000:*
*هههههههه*
*مفيش فايدة بقى اروح اكمل مذاكرة وارجع تانى :heat:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *فل طبعاااااااا*
> *مش شايف احساسى مبسوطة :99:*
> *اهمد بقى ld:*
> ...


 

*انا بقول كده برضه *
*روحي ذكري احسن ليكي*
*وبلاش ترجعي تاني :gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*زوهقااااااااانة انااااااااااا :36_11_13:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *زوهقااااااااانة انااااااااااا :36_11_13:​*


 
*ولعي في نفسك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولعي في نفسك*​





*تؤتؤ هولع فيك ياكوكو احسن :w00t:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *تؤتؤ هولع فيك ياكوكو احسن :w00t:​*


 

*وعيل اللي يرجع*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وعيل اللي يرجع*​




*اعمل حسابك بقا اول ما اشوفك هلاقيك مولع كدة :gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

مصدوووووووووووووووووووومه:190vu:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين اللي دايقك ياروكاااا
> هاتيه هنا


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا حاسبى مش أليكس كلها اللى أصيلة *
> *عشان بس منظلمش حد :gy0000:*
> *هههههههههه*​


*اااااااااااااااه نسسسسسسسسسسيت ده حد هينور عندكم بقا يبقا مش كله فعلا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * سلامتك يا روكتى :Love_Letter_Open:*​


*الله يسلمك يا حبي:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*متكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرة علي الاخر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

مممممممممممم محتاره اوى على الأخر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرة علي الاخر*​


 
متكسره هههههههه احسن عشان تحرمى تلفى كتيييييييييييييير بدون ماتستأزنى منى يابت هههههههه تروحى كوك ويندووووو من غيرى يابت انتى احسن ههههههههههههه:a63:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

I have a headache


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> متكسره هههههههه احسن عشان تحرمى تلفى كتيييييييييييييير بدون ماتستأزنى منى يابت هههههههه تروحى كوك ويندووووو من غيرى يابت انتى احسن ههههههههههههه:a63:​


*هههههههههههههه*
*ياختي اشوفك ونبقا نروح هاواي وويندو:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*يعني شوية احسن*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ياختي اشوفك ونبقا نروح هاواي وويندو:closedeye*​


 

ههههههههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى 

يلا يابت حددى ميعاد حالا بس الحساب عليكى انتى هههههههههههههههه 

يلا ها اجيلك امتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يعني شوية احسن*​



ياارب كمان احسن واحسن


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

بتخنق​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بتخنق​



ماالك يا مرموره
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ماالك يا مرموره
> ربنا يفرحك



مخنوفة اوي يا لولو
حاسة ان في جبل علي قلبي بيخنقني مش عارفة اتنفس منه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياارب كمان احسن واحسن


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بتخنق​


*بعد الشر عليكي:smi420:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي:smi420:*​




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي​


----------



## bob (1 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مخنوفة اوي يا لولو
> حاسة ان في جبل علي قلبي بيخنقني مش عارفة اتنفس منه​


*بطلوا بقي اللي بتشربوه 
او غيري الصنف هههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *بطلوا بقي اللي بتشربوه
> او غيري الصنف هههههههه*




ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك مجرب يا واد انت​


----------



## bob (1 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك مجرب يا واد انت​


*امال كوباية ميه ساقعة كده و بدوخ منها ههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *امال كوباية ميه ساقعة كده و بدوخ منها ههههههه*



هههههههههههههههه
اجيبلك ازازة يمكن نخلص ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *امال كوباية ميه ساقعة كده و بدوخ منها ههههههه*


*بطللللللللل دوشة مش ناقصة صداع:t26:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يوليو 2011)

:999::999::999::999:​


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اجيبلك ازازة يمكن نخلص ؟​


*عيب حديد انا اللي اشرب المحيط و ارجع اقول امبو ههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

*اشعر بظلمه عجيبه ... لا اعرف مصدرها *​


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطللللللللل دوشة مش ناقصة صداع:t26:*​


*بقولك ايه يا مزمازيل انا حر 
ربنا ينور طريقك و تعرفي انك بتتكلمي مع البوب ههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *عيب حديد انا اللي اشرب المحيط و ارجع اقول امبو ههههههههه*



خد اضرب دي 





:gy0000:  :gy0000:   :gy0000:  :gy0000:​


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خد اضرب دي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه يا حبيبي ده انت صدقت ولا ايه؟؟؟
دول كلمتين كده بعمل بيهم حركه هههههههههه*


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اشعر بظلمه عجيبه ... لا اعرف مصدرها *​


ربنا ينير حياتك ويسند كل ضعفاتك
ويجعلك ديما سعيدة بمحبتة الالهية ياللى تملا قلبك


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *عيب حديد انا اللي اشرب المحيط و ارجع اقول امبو ههههههههه*




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امبو يا صغنن
كفاية رد بوب عليك​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

ها اليوم مبسوط شوية لكنى متعب
نشكر ربنا على كل حال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا مزمازيل انا حر
> ربنا ينور طريقك و تعرفي انك بتتكلمي مع البوب ههههههه*


*بقولك ايه انت يا بونب*
*اتقي شري الساعة دي:t26:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> ها اليوم مبسوط شوية لكنى متعب
> نشكر ربنا على كل حال


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه يارب دايما:99:*
*والف سلامة عليك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> ها اليوم مبسوط شوية لكنى متعب
> نشكر ربنا على كل حال




يارب دايما مبسوط يا جوجو
الف سلامة عليك يا سكر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

احساس التيم بيزيد كل لحظه


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> احساس التيم بيزيد كل لحظه


*ليه يتيمه ....؟؟؟ 
وهناك اب يتوسل منك ان تقبلى ابوته ..؟؟؟
 *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ليه يتيمه ....؟؟؟
> وهناك اب يتوسل منك ان تقبلى ابوته ..؟؟؟
> *



دا الضعف البشري

وربنا موجود
هو ابو الايتام وراعي وقاضي الارامل

ميرسي يا سكرتي علي تعليقك


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> دا الضعف البشري
> وربنا موجود
> هو ابو الايتام وراعي وقاضي الارامل
> ميرسي يا سكرتي علي تعليقك



*دة الضعف البشرى .. العذر البالى الذى نستتر خلفه 
ربنا موجود .. كلمة كلنا حافظينها ومش عارفين معناها
هو ابو اليتامى .. طيب ليه يتيمه ..؟؟؟
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

بحاول اريح اعصابي واهدي​


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

تعبان حبه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *دة الضعف البشرى .. العذر البالى الذى نستتر خلفه
> ربنا موجود .. كلمة كلنا حافظينها ومش عارفين معناها
> هو ابو اليتامى .. طيب ليه يتيمه ..؟؟؟
> *​



لا يا وايت
اي انسان مهما كانت قوته في الايمان
بيجي عليه وقت وبيضعف وبيحتاج وبيتفكر ناس كانوا كل حياتهم
بيحس انهم محتاج يحكي معاهم او يشعروا بيه
ولو رحلوا عن العالم بيحتاج يشوفهم في المنام
كنوع من التعزيه ليه
 ودا واقع مش مجرد مبرر بنقوله وخلاص

وكلنا عارفين ان ربنا موجود وعارفين معناها 
وعارفين انه معانا في كل لحظه بتمر علينا
ورغم كدا لما بنتكلم معاها وقت ضيق 
بنقوله انت فين سابنا ليه ؟ ......... الخ
معني كدا اننا مش عارفين انه موجود معانا وبيتصرف قبل ما نسال او نطلب ؟
لا طبعا اكيد واثقين فيه وبوجوده
ورغم كدا اغلب الوقت بنساله لان دا طبع البشر

ودا احساس جوايا اتمني محدش يجربه
وميرسي يا قمر 
ومعلش رغيت كتير
ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

هديت والحمد لله ​


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

اضرب فى الخلاط ملل و لامبالاه و فقدان الاحساس من الاساس و اكتب الناتج و اكسب ربع جنيه !


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> اضرب فى الخلاط ملل و لامبالاه و فقدان الاحساس من الاساس و اكتب الناتج و اكسب ربع جنيه !




طب لو جيبت الاجابة انا تخليها جنيه ؟​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه يارب دايما:99:*
> *والف سلامة عليك*​


ربنا يخليكي يا روكا 
ويسلم قلبك من كل شر 


marmora jesus قال:


> يارب دايما مبسوط يا جوجو
> الف سلامة عليك يا سكر​


يارب يخليكي ويباركك يا مرمر
شكرا اكتير الك اتمنا حالك انتى كمان بخير


----------



## rana1981 (2 يوليو 2011)

تعبانة وبدي نام​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبعد عنك اى تعب يا رنونا
روحى يا امى نامى وارتاحى


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

*حزينه ..*​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *حزينه ..*


المسيح قادر يبدل حزنك بفرح سماوى معزى يملا قلبك
اصلى من اجل ان تتخطى هايدا التجربة ياللى فيها انتى حزينة
المسيح يباركك اختى العزيزة ويعطيلك سلام يملا قلبك


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

هلا فيا ضيق...​


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا يا وايت
> اي انسان مهما كانت قوته في الايمان
> بيجي عليه وقت وبيضعف وبيحتاج وبيتفكر ناس كانوا كل حياتهم
> بيحس انهم محتاج يحكي معاهم او يشعروا بيه
> ...


*

**كثيراً ما نشعر .. بأننا فارغون محطمون وحيدون مشتاقون لاخرين ..
وكثيراً ما نبكى بسبب هذا ..  اعلم مقصدك واشعر به ..
ولكن .. تستطيعى ان تريهم لو طلبتيهم .. فألهك اله المستحيلات ..
اطلبيهم منه ... *




> وكلنا عارفين ان ربنا موجود وعارفين معناها
> وعارفين انه معانا في كل لحظه بتمر علينا
> ورغم كدا لما بنتكلم معاها وقت ضيق
> بنقوله انت فين سابنا ليه ؟ ......... الخ
> ...


 *ولم تكونى كباقى البشر ... باقى البشر ليس لهم اله .. بل جلاد ..
كونى مختلفه عن سائر البشر .. لان معك شخص لا يوجد مع كل البشر ..*





> ودا احساس جوايا اتمني محدش يجربه


*جميعنا لدينا مثل هذه الاحاسيس ..
وانا لا اهدف للجدل معك ... بل احب ان الفت انتباهك
لان دائماً تعملى على تعزية نفسك .. لا تستسلمى لاحزانها ... 
حتى لا تدمرك .. عامليها كطفل وانت ام .. لا تنساقى خلفها ..
بل هدهديها ... وعزيها .. وصلى من اجلها ...
*


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2011)

*تعبان عندى دور انفلونزا جااااامد​*


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> هلا فيا ضيق...​


ليه بقى .. اعترف ..  ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2011)

*متفاااااااااااائل أنـــــــــا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*مش مرتاح*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2011)

خايفه خالص من النتيجه
​


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب لو جيبت الاجابة انا تخليها جنيه ؟​



اخرج معايا نص جنيه و كدة عامل معاكى واجب و اسألى برا :99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

مدايقه وحزينه موووووت
حد يسلفني ضحكتو عندي مناسبه مهمه ولا زم احضرها 
محتاااااااااااااااااااااااااجه ضحكه امشي بيها اموووري


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مدايقه وحزينه موووووت
> حد يسلفني ضحكتو عندي مناسبه مهمه ولا زم احضرها
> محتاااااااااااااااااااااااااجه ضحكه امشي بيها اموووري


 

*فكرتيني بعبد الباسط حموده*
*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*
*ويضحكك من قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*مررررررررررهقة*​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

يارب انا تعبان


----------



## whiteeagle2 (2 يوليو 2011)

يارب انا تعبان جدا كل حاجة املكها راحت مني الشغل والفلوس وحتي حبيبة عمري ضاعت مني ارجوك اسندني قبل مااضيع انا اضعف مما تتخيل ارجوك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

> يارب انا تعبان





> يارب انا تعبان جدا كل حاجة املكها راحت مني الشغل  والفلوس وحتي حبيبة عمري ضاعت مني ارجوك اسندني قبل مااضيع انا اضعف مما  تتخيل ارجوك


كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يارب انا تعبان



ربنا يكون معاك ويرفع عنك اي تعب
يا جوجو ويسعدك كل ايامك




whiteeagle2 قال:


> يارب انا تعبان جدا كل حاجة املكها راحت مني الشغل والفلوس وحتي حبيبة عمري ضاعت مني ارجوك اسندني قبل مااضيع انا اضعف مما تتخيل ارجوك
> ​



بكره ربنا يعوضك عن كل اللي فات اضعاف اضعاف
ويفرحك قلبك ويسعدك باقي عمرك 
ثق انه كله للخير


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

كوكتيل ملخبط


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

حاسس ان قلبى بين إيديك ياربى !


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

ايه الحر ده 
اووووووووف​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

مرهق اوى​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (3 يوليو 2011)

انا بموت يارب الحقني ارجوك


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

بشكر ربنا حاسه نفسي كويسه انهارده
يارب كمل باقي اليوم علي خير


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (3 يوليو 2011)

قلق


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

مرهق خااااااالص بس مبسوط ونشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ماشى الحال​*



ماشي رايح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ماشي رايح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo:​



*قاعد صدقنى مش همشى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *قاعد صدقنى مش همشى​*



يارب 
دايمــــــــاً منور يا مايكــ​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2011)

*مشوشة كتير​*


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يوليو 2011)

*تعب وحزن والم*
​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يارب
> دايمــــــــاً منور يا مايكــ​



*ميرسى كتير ليك حبيبى
ده نورك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2011)

عدو الخير ضرباتة تلاحقنا هنا فى منتدنا الحبيب بمنتهى القسوة
 فالنستيقظ من غفلتنا  يا احبائى


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

مبسوطة كتير​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يوليو 2011)

احساس غريب بس جميل اوى عشان اخيرا خلصت امتحانات 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه​


----------



## mera22 (3 يوليو 2011)

مبسوطه


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2011)

تعب وألم مو فية ينتهى
ياااااااااااااااا ألهى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

مضايقه شويه بس هتعدي اكيد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

*مش مبسوووطة *
*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
*:yahoo::yahoo:*
*:yahoo:*





*قصدى مبسوطة اوى مش مبسوطة بس :a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مش مبسوووطة *
> *:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
> *:yahoo::yahoo:*
> *:yahoo:*
> ...



ربنا يفرح قلبك يامرمر 

بس حالتك دي بتفكرني ب (عايش ومش عايش ههههههه)

ربنا معاكِ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

ماعدش فيه حاجة تفرح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يامرمر ​
> بس حالتك دي بتفكرني ب (عايش ومش عايش ههههههه)​
> ربنا معاكِ​


* خلاص أعتبرها كده :yahoo:*
*حتى يبقى الواحد اختلف عن الأخرون :a63:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ماعدش فيه حاجة تفرح​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* هههههههههه*
*بالمنظر ده اكيد عمر ماهيبقى فى حاجة تفرح *
*وبعدين ياد راعى ان الواحد مبسوط :t32:*
*اينعم من غير سبب بس مبسوط يعنى :yahoo:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * خلاص أعتبرها كده :yahoo:*
> *حتى يبقى الواحد اختلف عن الأخرون :a63:*​



لستم الوحيدون ولكنكم الأفضل :a82: :a82: :cry2: :cry2:​


----------



## SALVATION (3 يوليو 2011)

حيران جداااااا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههه*
> *بالمنظر ده اكيد عمر ماهيبقى فى حاجة تفرح *
> *وبعدين ياد راعى ان الواحد مبسوط :t32:*
> *اينعم من غير سبب بس مبسوط يعنى :yahoo:*
> *هههههههههه*​




ولا تزعلي لو مش عجباكِ نحذفها من القاموس 




> وبعدين ياد راعى ان الواحد مبسوط



يارب دايماً يا بت انتِ :a63: :a63: ​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)

*كمل لوحدك وافتكرنى بخير 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *كمل لوحدك وافتكرنى بخير *​


* ليييييييه هو ميعرفش الطريق ولا ايه ؟ :t13:*
*ولا انت هتزوغ عشان متحاسبش على الأجرة :a63:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ليييييييه هو ميعرفش الطريق ولا ايه ؟ :t13:*
> *ولا انت هتزوغ عشان متحاسبش على الأجرة :a63:*
> *هههههههه*​


خدوا الاجرة كلها
بس سيبونى فى طريقى 
اتكعبل اقع المهم انى ناويت انزل من التاكس واكمل على رجلى


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> خدوا الاجرة كلها
> بس سيبونى فى طريقى
> اتكعبل اقع المهم انى ناويت انزل من التاكس واكمل على رجلى




انزل اهو تسيب براح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*معععععععععععععععععععععععععععععصبة موووووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا
على كل حاجه​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

اخيرا ارتحت ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*مازلللللللللللللللت معصبة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه معصبة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه معصبة*​



تحبي اجيبلك كام طبق كده تطلعي فيهم اعصابك
ومين اللي معصبك كللللللل ده


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تحبي اجيبلك كام طبق كده تطلعي فيهم اعصابك
> ومين اللي معصبك كللللللل ده



لا دي الطريقة القديمة 

الطريقة الجديدة يا لو 

المتعصب ياكل في نفسه اريح بقي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا دي الطريقة القديمة
> 
> الطريقة الجديدة يا لو
> 
> المتعصب ياكل في نفسه اريح بقي​


هههه
طب استخبى قبل ما تيجي  وتطلع فيك انت عصبيتها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تحبي اجيبلك كام طبق كده تطلعي فيهم اعصابك
> ومين اللي معصبك كللللللل ده


*ياريت ياختي بس مش هتطلع a82:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياريت ياختي بس مش هتطلع a82:*​



الدار آمــــــــــان  ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه معصبة*​




تعاليلي يا روحي وانا هظبطك​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

*اليوم كان ماشى زى الفل
فجاة ومن غير سبب اتعكننت واتخنقت​*


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

*لازم أعيش*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *اليوم كان ماشى زى الفل
> فجاة ومن غير سبب اتعكننت واتخنقت​*




يا فقري​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لازم أعيش*​




وانا هقطعك عنك الهوا والمية​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا فقري​



*خليكى فى حالك ياكوبة انتى​*:a63:​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *خليكى فى حالك ياكوبة انتى​*:a63:​




حدش قالك ان ده حالي يا فقري ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

حاحاا​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> حاحاا​




شارب سجاير انت ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

بسم لله ما شاء لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اية الذكاء دة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

مرموره عامله شغل عااااالي
منتشره ف كل مكان
ربنا ما يحرمهم من انتشاارك


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حدش قالك ان ده حالي يا فقري ​



*لا محدش قلى ياكوبة​*   :smil12:


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بسم لله ما شاء لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اية الذكاء دة




عقبالك
انا عارفة انه صعب
بس خلي املك كبير في ربنا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *لا محدش قلى ياكوبة​*   :smil12:




طب مش عيب كده
مش عارف تاخد برستيجك في المنطقة انت​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مرموره عامله شغل عااااالي
> منتشره ف كل مكان
> ربنا ما يحرمهم من انتشاارك




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حظهم ان الغزالة رااااااااااااااايقة علي الاخر النهارده
هطلع روقاني عليهم نفر نفر
امين يارب ياختي
ما تنطلقي معايا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مرموره عامله شغل عااااالي
> منتشره ف كل مكان
> ربنا ما يحرمهم من انتشاارك




آه وحياتك تقوليش spray​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> آه وحياتك تقوليش spray​




هههههههههههههههههههههه
ومش اي سبراي
احلي سبراي طبعا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حظهم ان الغزالة رااااااااااااااايقة علي الاخر النهارده
> هطلع روقاني عليهم نفر نفر
> امين يارب ياختي
> ...



يارب دايما راايقه ومطلعه روقانك كده  نفر نفر
اميييييييييييين
بكتفي بالمتابعه حاليا
قولتلك لساتني مبتدئه وبتعلم منك هههه


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يارب دايما راايقه ومطلعه روقانك كده  نفر نفر
> اميييييييييييين
> بكتفي بالمتابعه حاليا
> قولتلك لساتني مبتدئه وبتعلم منك هههه




ههههههههههههههههه
مين دي
يابنتي انتي موهوبة بالفطرة مش محتاجة تعليم
بس بيني وبينك فصلت
محتاجة هدنة
مسكوني في 4 مواضيع​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مين دي
> يابنتي انتي موهوبة بالفطرة مش محتاجة تعليم
> بس بيني وبينك فصلت
> ...



هههههههههه
بس مش اتغلبتي طبعاا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مين دي
> يابنتي انتي موهوبة بالفطرة مش محتاجة تعليم
> بس بيني وبينك فصلت
> ...




خلاص كله يتهد منك ليه 

:t32:  :t32:  :t32:  :t32: ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> بس مش اتغلبتي طبعاا



ومين يشهد للعروسه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> بس مش اتغلبتي طبعاا



ههههههههههههه
ده انا اسكندرانية وافتخر
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ومين يشهد للعروسه هههههههههههههه​



ردودها تشهدلها:t32:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ردودها تشهدلها:t32:



:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا
كله كويس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:​



خييييييييييير
ماااالك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> خييييييييييير
> ماااالك




ذي ماتقولي كده بعمل تماارين الصباح 

:a82: :spor2: :dance: olling: :999:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ذي ماتقولي كده بعمل تماارين الصباح
> 
> :a82: :spor2: :dance: olling: :999:​



ههههه
طب بالراحه عشان الناس نايمه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> طب بالراحه عشان الناس نايمه




امـــا الناس نايمة ايه إللي مقعدك لدلوقتي 
قومي يا بت 

















واقعدي تاني هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> امـــا الناس نايمة ايه إللي مقعدك لدلوقتي
> قومي يا بت
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
لا انا مش من الناس
ع اساس انك نايم زيهم
حاضر هقوم




















لا مش هقوم براحتي:a63:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا انا مش من الناس
> ع اساس انك نايم زيهم
> حاضر هقوم
> ...



هانشوف كلام مين إللي هايمش بقي 

يا انــــا يا انتِ

:a63: :a63: :a63: :a63:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هانشوف كلام مين إللي هايمش بقي
> 
> يا انــــا يا انتِ
> 
> :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63:​



ههههههه
منا هقوم اكييييييد
بس مش يعني من كلامك
لاء لما احب
قوم انتى بقى:t32:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> منا هقوم اكييييييد
> بس مش يعني من كلامك
> لاء لما احب
> قوم انتى بقى:t32:



نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
من هنا لبكرة بقي 

وياريت كده يدخل مشرف يدينا احنا الاتنين استمارة 6​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> من هنا لبكرة بقي
> 
> وياريت كده يدخل مشرف يدينا احنا الاتنين استمارة 6​



هههههههههه
المشرفين بينامو بدري ههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> المشرفين بينامو بدري ههههههه



طيب كويس ابقي اعدي اشوف الرئيسية بعد شوية يمكن حد قام فيهم ولا حاجة 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب كويس ابقي اعدي اشوف الرئيسية بعد شوية يمكن حد قام فيهم ولا حاجة
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههه
اوك راقب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> اوك راقب




جاري التنفيذ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

الدوا بتاعي خلص ونسيت اجيبه
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ
اعمل ايه
ميعاده جه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2011)

يعنى يعدى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياني*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2011)

*مهمومة جدااااا​*


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2011)

*قلبي وجعني من الخوف*​


----------



## bilseka (4 يوليو 2011)

حلو وعادي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*متعصصصصصصصصصصبة جداااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

حاسه بحاجه غريبه مش عارفه ايه هى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه 
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


 

ليه بس كدا ياحبيبتى مالك بس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ليه بس كدا ياحبيبتى مالك بس​



ده العادي يا توتا
مش عارفه ليه بقى 
اكيد فينا غلك واحنا مش عارفين نشيلو
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2011)

*احاسيس متناقضه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

كويس 

الجهاز ضرب نار وكنت متوقع انه هايسمعني اودعك 

بس طلع اصيل ذي صاحبه وعدلته والمفاجأة انه ما شتغلش 
عدلته تاني برضوا









راح اشتغل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

امممممممممم
نمت نووووووووووووووم
كنت جعانة نوم عن جد ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امممممممممم
> نمت نووووووووووووووم
> كنت جعانة نوم عن جد ​



يارب دايما كده نوم الهنا
  بيقى كده تماام 

عشان تصحيلهم بالليل:act19:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اشرب حاجه ومكسله اقوم


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

زهقت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه اشرب حاجه ومكسله اقوم



خليكِ كده احسن​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يارب دايما كده نوم الهنا
> بيقى كده تماام
> 
> عشان تصحيلهم بالليل:act19:




ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي
هههههههههههههههه
مش هستني بالليل
بدأت امارس نشاطي من دلوقتي
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خليكِ كده احسن​



احسن ليه:nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش هستني بالليل
> بدأت امارس نشاطي من دلوقتي
> هههههههههههههه​



هههههههههه
ايون كده:t39:


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> ايون كده:t39:




يلا معايا يا بت انتي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا معايا يا بت انتي​



حاضر يا ريسه
:bud:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احسن ليه:nunu0000:



اهو كد مش عاجبك  :boxing: :boxing:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اهو كد مش عاجبك  :boxing: :boxing:​



ايوه مش عااجبنييييي
:smil15:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايوه مش عااجبنييييي
> :smil15:



:act19: :act19: :act19: :act19: :act19: :act19:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> :act19: :act19: :act19: :act19: :act19: :act19:​



هههههههه
خير مالك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> خير مالك



مالي في جيبي يا بت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مالي في جيبي يا بت​



طب يا بخيل 
كل ده ومش عازم علينا ع اي حاجه
ياادي البخل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب يا بخيل
> كل ده ومش عازم علينا ع اي حاجه
> ياادي البخل



خلاص اطلبوا كل إللي انتوا عاوزينه 
وخلي الحساب 















عليكِ انت خليكي جدعة بقي هههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلاص اطلبوا كل إللي انتوا عاوزينه
> وخلي الحساب
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
ولا اعرف حاجه عن الجدعنه
بس عشان انت قولت
































































































يبقى احلمممممممممممممممممم:smil15:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ولا اعرف حاجه عن الجدعنه
> بس عشان انت قولت
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه

ماشي يا ستي قال ايه انتِ لابسه ابيض في ابيض 


وقاعدة في مكان ابيض في ابيض 


وبتطلبي فاتورة بيضة 


وبتدفعي فلوس بني 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا ستي قال ايه انتِ لابسه ابيض في ابيض
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
يخربيت الحلم ههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يخربيت الحلم ههههههههههه



ماليش دعوة دا حلمك انتِ بقي 

واابيت دا اكيد بتاعكم  
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ماليش دعوة دا حلمك انتِ بقي
> 
> واابيت دا اكيد بتاعكم
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة انى فاقدة الاحساس ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *حاسة انى فاقدة الاحساس ​*




مش عيب تقولي كده يا بت وانا هنا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

*أحساس بالنووووم فظييييع :new6:*
*حاسة انى بكلمكم من مرحلة الحلم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عيب تقولي كده يا بت وانا هنا​


*

ما انتى شايفة وعارفة :shutup22:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> 
> ما انتى شايفة وعارفة :shutup22:​*




دي حالة مؤقتة وعرفنا سببها خلاص
يبقي الحل في ايدك يا بت ويارب تسمعي الكلام
بدل ما اكسرلك دماغك الناشفة دي​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

*حاسس بحاجات كتيير بتتكسر فى معدتى
بجد عندى برد فى المعده فظييييييييييييييييييع
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> دي حالة مؤقتة وعرفنا سببها خلاص
> يبقي الحل في ايدك يا بت ويارب تسمعي الكلام
> بدل ما اكسرلك دماغك الناشفة دي​




*مؤقته دايمة مش هتفرق كتيير
وبعدين دماغى ضد الكسر ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاسس بحاجات كتيير بتتكسر فى معدتى
> بجد عندى برد فى المعده فظييييييييييييييييييع
> *




*سلامتك يا باشا
واشرب ليمون سوخت كتير​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاسس بحاجات كتيير بتتكسر فى معدتى*
> *بجد عندى برد فى المعده فظييييييييييييييييييع*


* كتيييييييير قولتلك انا تبطل الأزاز اللى بتضربه على الريق ده :fun_lol:*
*وادى اخرة اللى مبيسمعش كلامى :new6:*​


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاسس بحاجات كتيير بتتكسر فى معدتى
> بجد عندى برد فى المعده فظييييييييييييييييييع
> *


سلامات....
 اعاني من نفس المرض بأنفلونزا الصيف !


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

الحصاد قادم​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *سلامتك يا باشا
> واشرب ليمون سوخت كتير​*


*الله يسلمك يا سندريلا
لسه واخد كوكتيل ابن حنكش :d*


Coptic MarMar قال:


> * كتيييييييير قولتلك انا تبطل الأزاز اللى بتضربه على الريق ده :fun_lol:*
> *وادى اخرة اللى مبيسمعش كلامى :new6:*​


*يبنتى بلاااااااااااش انا
هغزك اسمعى منى*


hope777 قال:


> سلامات....
> اعاني من نفس المرض بأنفلونزا الصيف !


*انا لسه واخد حقنه اسمها الشعبى كوكتيل ابن حنكش هههههههه
لو كنت مصرى كنت قولتلك تاخدها فين :d*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاسس بحاجات كتيير بتتكسر فى معدتى
> بجد عندى برد فى المعده فظييييييييييييييييييع
> *




اشرب حاجات سخنة كتير يا مينا
الف سلامة عليك
بطل نوم علي المروحة​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *مؤقته دايمة مش هتفرق كتيير
> وبعدين دماغى ضد الكسر ​*




لا تفرق ومش هتدوم كتير
وراكي وراكي
لا هكسرها يا بت لو مش سمعتي كلامي​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اشرب حاجات سخنة كتير يا مينا
> الف سلامة عليك
> بطل نوم علي المروحة​



*الله يسلمك يا مرمر*
*لو منمتش على المروحه هنام ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اشرب حاجات سخنة كتير يا مينا
> الف سلامة عليك
> بطل نوم علي المروحة​



اسمع كلام مرمر يا بطل 

نام جوه المروحة 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو منمتش على المروحه هنام ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*


* نام على سريرك :smil15:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اشرب حاجات سخنة كتير يا مينا
> الف سلامة عليك
> بطل نوم علي المروحة​



اسمع كلام مرمر يا بطل 

نام جوه المروحة 

والف مليون سلامة عليك 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اسمع كلام مرمر يا بطل
> 
> نام جوه المروحة
> 
> ...




*صدقنى لو بايدى هعملها :new6:*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا مرمر*
> *لو منمتش على المروحه هنام ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*




زي الناس
حط راسك علي المخدة ونام
ههههههههههههههههه
فكرتني بالمسرحية يا شيخ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو منمتش على المروحه هنام ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى*


*سلامتك يا باشا*
*لو منمتش علي مروحة نام علي سرير:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * نام على سريرك :smil15:*​


*قولتلها يا بت*
*افكار واحدة يا حبي:new8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحساس بالنووووم فظييييع :new6:*
> *حاسة انى بكلمكم من مرحلة الحلم :fun_lol:*​


*اللي هي قبل غفوة ولا بعدها:smil15:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * نام على سريرك :smil15:*​





marmora jesus قال:


> زي الناس
> حط راسك علي المخدة ونام
> ههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتني بالمسرحية يا شيخ​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا باشا*
> *لو منمتش علي مروحة نام علي سرير:smil15:*​


*طيب عنداً فيكم مش نايم بقى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب عنداً فيكم مش نايم بقى*


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص هنام احنا وخليك انت صاحي:smil15:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب عنداً فيكم مش نايم بقى*




هتبقي انت اللي جيبته لنفسك بقي​


----------



## نغم (4 يوليو 2011)

مضطربة
_بشدة_
طلبوا مني اتتازل وابعد عنك لانه رافضيني بحياتك 
.ومن هم​

ههه_د_ههههه_م_ههههه_ع_هههه_ة_هههه
_هم اللي لهم السلطة لتحويل حياتك لجحيم ان استمرت
صداقتنا,,,,​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قولتلها يا بت*
> *افكار واحدة يا حبي:new8:*​


:love45::love45:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااانه ومحتااااااااااااااااااااااااره أوووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

*متضايق ومخنوق ومهموم
ومش طايق نفسى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

قلبي واجعني اوي ياربيييييييييي


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا لسه واخد حقنه اسمها الشعبى كوكتيل ابن حنكش هههههههه
> لو كنت مصرى كنت قولتلك تاخدها فين :d*


لست مصريا  !!!
ولي فضول  للتعرف على تركيبه كوكتيل ابن حنكش !!!
بصراحه سآمت من حبوب الكفره!!!
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> لست مصريا  !!!
> ولي فضول  للتعرف على تركيبه كوكتيل ابن حنكش !!!
> بصراحه سآمت من حبوب الكفره!!!
> ​




*بما انك لست مصرياً
وسامت من حبوب الكفره
انا بقى مصرى وهعمل معاك دور واجب محصلش عشان تحلف بالمصريين 
التركيبه
سيفوتاكس 1جرام
+
فولتارين اميرل
دول مع بعض كده فى حقنه يطلق عليها
كوكتيل بن حنكش*


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

جوعان وعاوز اكل والبت 

روكا مش عاوزة تعطيني حتة من التورتة 

:thnk0001:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بما انك لست مصرياً
> وسامت من حبوب الكفره
> انا بقى مصرى وهعمل معاك دور واجب محصلش عشان تحلف بالمصريين
> التركيبه
> ...



بارك الله فيك​


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بما انك لست مصرياً
> وسامت من حبوب الكفره
> انا بقى مصرى وهعمل معاك دور واجب محصلش عشان تحلف بالمصريين
> التركيبه
> ...


المركب الاول مضاد حيوي متواجد لدي!!
والثاني ممكني استعارته من صيدليه والدتي
 وهو مسكن وخافض للحراره!
بالعاميه من صنع الكفره لم نستفاد اي شئ!!!
كنت واشكا ان تقدم لي من منتجات الخير الاسلاميه؟؟؟
فماشاء الله ......  
على مصر والطب النووي (اقصد النبوي )يبشر  بالف خيروانقراض وخصوصا بوجود السلف والتكاثر السبايروجيري لعلماء الامه !!!


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> المركب الاول مضاد حيوي متواجد لدي!!
> والثاني ممكني استعارته من صيدليه والدتي
> وهو مسكن وخافض للحراره!
> بالعاميه من صنع الكفره لم نستفاد اي شئ!!!
> ...




*هى حقنه ولا حرب !!!!!!!!*


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى حقنه ولا حرب !!!!!!!!*


حقنه وكفانا حروب !!!
ندعوا الى السلام والخير لكل العالم
الرب يبارك


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> حقنه وكفانا حروب !!!
> ندعوا الى السلام والخير لكل العالم
> الرب يبارك



*
اهم حاجه عشان تعرف تحارب
تتعرف كويس على اساليب المنافس ليك *


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> اهم حاجه عشان تعرف تحارب
> تتعرف كويس على اساليب المنافس ليك *


لست بحاجه الى منافسه !!
 وانتصارات وهميه!!!
 كبرنا واثلجت رؤوسنا !!!
نحن بحاجه الى عقود التسامح والمغفره 
وقيل 
  الف صديق ولا عدو واحد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :love45::love45:​


:new8::new8:​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

رجليا الاتنين بيوجعوني جامد ومش قادرة امشي ):​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> لست بحاجه الى منافسه !!
> وانتصارات وهميه!!!
> كبرنا واثلجت رؤوسنا !!!
> نحن بحاجه الى عقود التسامح والمغفره
> ...




*مش ديما اللى بيتقال صح *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> رجليا الاتنين بيوجعوني جامد ومش قادرة امشي ):​



*الف سلامه عليكى
حاولى تكشفى*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكى
> حاولى تكشفى*




الله يسلمك يا مون
لا مش تقلق هي بتقفش حبة وبتفك بعدين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> رجليا الاتنين بيوجعوني جامد ومش قادرة امشي ):​


*سلامتك يا حبي*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا حبي*​




الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي ​


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> رجليا الاتنين بيوجعوني جامد ومش قادرة امشي ):​



*سلامتك يابت انتى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

Very tired to the point of madness​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *سلامتك يابت انتى​*




الله يسلمك يا واد انت​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> Very tired to the point of madness​




سلامتك يا باشا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سلامتك يا باشا​




الله يسلمك يا مرمورة 

شكراً ليكِ​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الله يسلمك يا مرمورة
> 
> شكراً ليكِ​




يلا عد الجمايل
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> Very tired to the point of madness​


*
يااااااااه اول مرة اعرف انك شاطر فى الاسبانى
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا عد الجمايل
> ههههههههههههه​



1 



















ونص 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

حيرة ...​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك وصلت للجنان فعلا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

احمممم احممممم
ياللي هنااااااااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احمممم احممممم
> ياللي هنااااااااااااا




احساس جديد فعلا
ههههههههههههههههههه
يا نعم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> احساس جديد فعلا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يا نعم​



هههههههههههههه
احساس انك في الصحرا يا مرموره
ازييييييييك فييينك
سكت فجاه ليييه:smil15:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> احساس انك في الصحرا يا مرموره
> ازييييييييك فييينك
> سكت فجاه ليييه:smil15:




اه المنتدي سكت مرة واحدة
لاحظت انا
هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2011)

اتفزعت فجأه 
بس الحمد لله عديت علي خير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*عاوز أغز اخويا 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*احساسى بجد صعب
حتى مش قادر اعبر عنه فى المساحه الحره الخاصه بيا
تفتكرو الموضوع صعب اؤى كده بجد
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 يوليو 2011)

مخنووووووووووقه جدااااااااااااااااااا
وخايفه خايفه بجد ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عاوز أغز اخويا
> *




معانا واحد من المدبح ياخواتى:new6:


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2011)

*فرحانه انى بنتك اووى*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يوليو 2011)

ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

فرحاااااااااااااان علشان حاسس بايدك يا حبيبى يا يسوع ​


----------



## mera22 (5 يوليو 2011)

مضايقه شويه


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

مش جايلي نوم
مع اني مش نمت من امبارح​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *احساسى بجد صعب
> حتى مش قادر اعبر عنه فى المساحه الحره الخاصه بيا
> تفتكرو الموضوع صعب اؤى كده بجد
> *


*ايه الاحساس ده بقا:scenic:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*قلقااااااااااااااااانة*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 يوليو 2011)

*بشريه تئن وتتمخض

 ولا رجاء لها فى الخلاص من الامها

 الا  عند الصليب​*


----------



## مسرة (5 يوليو 2011)

ممم تعبااانه من الشغل و من الملل 
عايزة حاجه جديدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

جوايه حزن كبير وجرح عميق بحاول اداريه
بس مش قااادره تعبت من التمثييييل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)




----------



## انريكي (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قلقااااااااااااااااانة*​


ههههههههههههههههه

ايه ايه مش سامع 

اول مرة اشوف بلطجية تقلق :new6:


----------



## انريكي (5 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> ممم تعبااانه من الشغل و من الملل
> عايزة حاجه جديدة


كلامك صح 

بس نعمل ايه الحياة كدة


----------



## انريكي (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


>


فكرتني بالماضي  يا ولد ليه كده بس هههههههههههههه

تعبان وزهقان ومتايق كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير :scenic:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يوليو 2011)

عادي همشي مهما كان


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> فكرتني بالماضي  يا ولد ليه كده بس هههههههههههههه
> 
> تعبان وزهقان ومتايق كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير :scenic:




اشرب وانسي يا عمنــــــا 



> تعبان وزهقان ومتايق كتييييييييييييييييييييييييي



صدقني دا حال كتير دلوقتي وبقي طبيعي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ايه مش سامع
> 
> اول مرة اشوف بلطجية تقلق :new6:


*ههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش القلق ده يا انريكي*
*قلق من نوع اخر:2:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2011)

تعبانة خالص وبجد مش قادرة (​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

ارخم حاجة شغل الارقام والحسابات ده
اووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*مش مظبوطة*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ايه مش سامع
> 
> اول مرة اشوف بلطجية تقلق :new6:


 
ايوا كدا ماجبتش حاجه من عندى انا بقى هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> تعبانة خالص وبجد مش قادرة (​


 
ليه بس كدا ياحبيبتى ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش مظبوطة*​


 

ليه هو انتى طلعتى كوفى ميكس واحنا مش دريانين ولا ايه ياقهوه ههههههههههههههه

خليها مظبوط يابت ولا اقولك على الريحه هههههههه مش ساده وتقيله ذى ناس هههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ليه هو انتى طلعتى كوفى ميكس واحنا مش دريانين ولا ايه ياقهوه ههههههههههههههه
> 
> خليها مظبوط يابت ولا اقولك على الريحه هههههههه مش ساده وتقيله ذى ناس هههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:​


*لا ياختي كابتشينو:smil15:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2011)

ميكس من الاحاسيس


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*حزن والم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2011)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااه يارب
خلاص تعبت من الحزن والالم والضيق​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*مالك انت وهي في ايه؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*زهقااااااااااااانة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2011)

حاسس بمصبيه جيالي وربنا يستر
بس ياتري هي ايه بقي وامتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا


----------



## wijdan (6 يوليو 2011)

فُله ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسوع​*


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2011)

*هو مش كلمة واحدة دى قليل 
يعنى الواحد لو حب يفضفض يتكلم فين 
*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2011)

*ماشى الحال
لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2011)

*نشكر الله على كل شي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ماشى الحال
> لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


*بطللللللللللللللللللو بقا تاخدو كلام غيركم:act19:*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطللللللللللللللللللو بقا تاخدو كلام غيركم:act19:*​



*لا على فكرة دى كلمتى من بدرى
بس كان بقالى كام يوم مبقولهاش​*


----------



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2011)

مبسوطه نشكر ربنا


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اشرب وانسي يا عمنــــــا
> 
> 
> 
> صدقني دا حال كتير دلوقتي وبقي طبيعي​


معك حقل برتو ههههههههههههه

:mus25::mus25::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش القلق ده يا انريكي*
> *قلق من نوع اخر:2:*​


وضحي مش فاهم ههههههههههههههههههههه

:59::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايوا كدا ماجبتش حاجه من عندى انا بقى هههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههههه

اعمل ايه ديه روكا مش غريبة

ديه لو كانت بيدي احرقها بجاز ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وضحي مش فاهم ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :59::mus13:


*وانت مالك:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعمل ايه ديه روكا مش غريبة
> 
> ديه لو كانت بيدي احرقها بجاز ههههههههه


*يا سااااااااااااااااااااتر*
*ايه الحقد ده
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*عادي لا جديد*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

مش عارفه حاجه خالص


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

عايشه ومش هموت ابدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

زهقاااااااااااان​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> زهقاااااااااااان​



مين ده اللي زهقان يا روكا:thnk0001:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه 
كالثلج


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين ده اللي زهقان يا روكا:thnk0001:


انا:smile01:smile01


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

نو ثينج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

*ملل وروتين يخنق*​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2011)

تعب ومذلة ألم فظيع​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*تعب وصداااااااااع*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه لا اشعر لا اري لا اتكلم


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

متضايق


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> متضايق



معاش ولا كان إللي يقدر يضايقك يا غالي 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> متضايق



ليه ومن ايه؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

كالميت ...


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااان شوية 

AND

I hated my life​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> معاش ولا كان إللي يقدر يضايقك يا غالي
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​



تلاقيك انت اللي دايقتو
هو في حد غيرك:thnk0001:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تلاقيك انت اللي دايقتو
> هو في حد غيرك:thnk0001:



مارس دا حبيب قلبي 

اطلعي انتِ منها وهي تعمر 

:act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: 

ثم انــــا اصلاً يالا إللي فاتح الدكانة 

ويالاهش من هنا عاوزين نرش ميه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااان شوية
> 
> AND
> 
> I hated my life​



زعلاااااااااااااان دي معناها شويه
لا كده كتير
وعليها كرهت حياتك
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مارس دا حبيب قلبي
> 
> اطلعي انتِ منها وهي تعمر
> 
> ...



ما ترش حد مانعك
انا براحتي :act23::act23::act23:
وبطل تزعل الناااااااس بقىىى
كده كتروووو
الله:act19:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> زعلااااااااااااااااااااااااان شوية
> 
> AND
> 
> I hated my life​




ايه ده
مالك يا بوب
حصل ايه لكل ده يا عم انت​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ما ترش حد مانعك
> انا براحتي :act23::act23::act23:
> وبطل تزعل الناااااااس بقىىى
> كده كتروووو
> الله:act19:





> ما ترش حد مانعك



ولا حد يقدر يمنعني :act19: :act19:



> كده كتروووو


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايه ده
> مالك يا بوب
> حصل ايه لكل ده يا عم انت​



تم الرد ع الخاص​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

يعني كل دوول اجاوب عليييييهم
ومره وااحده
لا كتير اوي[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تم الرد ع الخاص​




ماشي يا عم مستنية انا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تم الرد ع الخاص​



اما اروح اشوف الرد:t39:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اما اروح اشوف الرد:t39:



والنعمة ضحكتيني وانـــا مش عاوز اضحك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اما اروح اشوف الرد:t39:




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا لولو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> والنعمة ضحكتيني وانـــا مش عاوز اضحك​


اضحك ومالو
ومش عاوز ليه
كلنا مدمرين  والحمدلله بس اهو مكملين وبنضحك عشان ننسى
ده طلعععع ع الخاص
 قولت انا ع الزوار يمكن
اهو مشوفتش:act23:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اضحك ومالو
> ومش عاوز ليه
> كلنا مدمرين  والحمدلله بس اهو مكملين وبنضحك عشان ننسى
> ده طلعععع ع الخاص
> ...




وحياتك يا روحي الرؤية لسه مش ظهرت لحد دلوقتي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقال ايه مش عايز يضحك
دي اللماضة والرخامة تقوله قوم وانا اقعد مكانك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وحياتك يا روحي الرؤية لسه مش ظهرت لحد دلوقتي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وقال ايه مش عايز يضحك
> دي اللماضة والرخامة تقوله قوم وانا اقعد مكانك​



هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

*متنرفز أنا..*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *متنرفز أنا..*




تفتكر في حاجة تستاهل اننا نترفز علشانها ونفقد سلامنا ؟
روق كده واهدي
ربنا يقويك ويسندك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2011)

*لسة أثار التعب بس أحسن نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تفتكر في حاجة تستاهل اننا نترفز علشانها ونفقد سلامنا ؟
> روق كده واهدي
> ربنا يقويك ويسندك​


لا مفيش حاجة تستاهل ... انا بتنرفز 5 دقايق بس وبعدين خلاص برجع لطبيعتى ههههههههه 
+ميرسى تاسونى لذوق حضرتك
ربنا معاكم


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *لسة أثار التعب بس أحسن نشكر ربنا​*




تعاليلي وانا اقضيلك عليه نهائي يا بت انتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا مفيش حاجة تستاهل ... انا بتنرفز 5 دقايق بس وبعدين خلاص برجع لطبيعتى ههههههههه
> +ميرسى تاسونى لذوق حضرتك
> ربنا معاكم




ههههههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص
حاكم نفسه خير من حاكم مدينة
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

زهقت من الحياة ديه اويييييييييييييي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعاليلي وانا اقضيلك عليه نهائي يا بت انتي​




هههههه شكلى عايزة تقضى عليا خالص يابت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*ممممممممممممممممم مش هقولكم
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

عادي ولا شئ جديد


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> زهقت من الحياة ديه اويييييييييييييي




ليه بس
ده انت لسه صغير يا انريكي
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحلي ايامك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> هههههه شكلى عايزة تقضى عليا خالص يابت​




ازاي تقولي كده يا بت
ده انتي روحي روحي روحي من جوه​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممم مش هقولكم
> *​




مساء الرخامة كلها​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه لا اشعر


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2011)

*صباح الملل
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب أعنى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب أعنى​*



ربنا يعينك ويكون معاكي


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يعينك ويكون معاكي



*ميرررسى يا قمررر :new8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مساء الرخامة كلها​


*مساء الغلاسة:smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

احساس حزن ع وجع ع الم  ع حيره ع ندم ع رغبه في العياط ع رغبه في الاكل وبعديها انام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفة اضحك من قلبى بجد*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (7 يوليو 2011)

انا تعبان اوي مش عارف اثق فيها ولا في اي حد بعد ماخانتني


----------



## wijdan (7 يوليو 2011)

مرهقة جداً


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2011)

زعلانه جداااا​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك يارب على كل عطاياك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احساس حزن ع وجع ع الم  ع حيره ع ندم ع رغبه في العياط ع رغبه في الاكل وبعديها انام





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش عارفة اضحك من قلبى بجد*​





whiteeagle2 قال:


> انا تعبان اوي مش عارف اثق فيها ولا في اي حد بعد ماخانتني





wijdan قال:


> مرهقة جداً





^_^mirna قال:


> زعلانه جداااا​



*ربنا يفرح قلوبكوا ويريح بالكوا ويزيح عنكوا اى هم وحزن وتعب .. امييين :yaka:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل شيء*​


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه بس
> ده انت لسه صغير يا انريكي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحلي ايامك​


صغير ايه يا اختي

كبرنا اوي هههههههههههههه

الحياة بقت صعبة اوي والناس الي فيها اصعب بقو

لكن ربنا موجود دامن


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

نعسانه اوى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نعسانه اوى​



روحي نامي احسن تنامي في الموضوع

ومش تلاقي إللي يروحك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*عادي مش هتفرق كتير*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*مرتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح علشان بكلمك بس يارب لانك حبيبى 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلوبكوا ويريح بالكوا ويزيح عنكوا اى هم وحزن وتعب .. امييين :yaka:*



امين ياااارب
ويفرح انتي كماااان
شكراا


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2011)

*مالي حاسة بشي لانه الشغل لفوق راسي​*


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



ههههههه
خيييييييييييير
حد قالك نكته 
اكتبها نضحك كلنا:t33:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

عادي نو ثنج


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> خيييييييييييير
> حد قالك نكته
> اكتبها نضحك كلنا:t33:


اسمعي يا بنتي

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة حلوة اوي اتجنن هههههههههههههههههههه

سمعتيها قبل كدة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يوليو 2011)

*هابى هابى هابى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
*بنده على ماما بقى :beee:*
*هههههههه*
*مبسووووووطة انا :dance:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هابى هابى هابى :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
> *بنده على ماما بقى :beee:*
> *هههههههه*
> *مبسووووووطة انا :dance:*​


*اللي اداك يدينا يا سيدي:new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*متضايقة عشان عرفت خبر مش كويس *​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يوليو 2011)

الغزالة رايقة​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*وحششششششششش*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

احساس الفراغ المشغول 
برغم من عدم وجود شغل اساسي 

الا ان مشاغل الدنيا سواء كانت كبيرة او صغيرة بتخلينا مش فاضيين مع اننا في الأصل مش ورانا حاجة اساسية ثابته بس كله بيجيب بعضه واهي ماشية 

ابسطهالكم

ذي إللي من كتر ما هو  بيدور علي شغل للأسف مابقاش فاضي انه يشتغل 

BY ME​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احساس الفراغ المشغول
> برغم من عدم وجود شغل اساسي
> 
> الا ان مشاغل الدنيا سواء كانت كبيرة او صغيرة بتخلينا مش فاضيين مع اننا في الأصل مش ورانا حاجة اساسية ثابته بس كله بيجيب بعضه واهي ماشية
> ...


الاجابه مدغشقر:dntknw:
ربنا معاك يا بوب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الاجابه مدغشقر:dntknw:
> ربنا معاك يا بوب



برافووووووووووووووووو لو 

طيب لوحديكي ولا حد غششك 

قولي بصراحة انا عمو

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> برافووووووووووووووووو لو
> 
> طيب لوحديكي ولا حد غششك
> 
> ...



ههههههه
بلاش تكسفنا بقى ع العام كده
ما انت اللي بعتلي الاجابه ع الخااص هههه


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

*متضايق ومخنوق على فرحان ومبسوط
ازاى معرفش​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> بلاش تكسفنا بقى ع العام كده
> ما انت اللي بعتلي الاجابه ع الخااص هههه



هو انتوا كده علي طول مايتبلش في بقكم زتونة قصدي لمونة 
ههههههههه

وبعدين انا كنت هاجيب هدية للي هايقول صح 
هاتيها بقي 
:beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *متضايق ومخنوق على فرحان ومبسوط
> ازاى معرفش​*




آه انا عارفكو يا بتوع الكاميرا المخفية 

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الغزالة رايقة​



يارب دايماً يا مرمورة 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:
:t16:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> آه انا عارفكو يا بتوع الكاميرا المخفية
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> آه انا عارفكو يا بتوع الكاميرا المخفية
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



*ها ايه رايك تحب نذيع​*:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو انتوا كده علي طول مايتبلش في بقكم زتونة قصدي لمونة
> ههههههههه
> 
> وبعدين انا كنت هاجيب هدية للي هايقول صح
> ...


ههههههههههه
هات انت انا اللي جاوبت صححح


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ها ايه رايك تحب نذيع​*:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​



خلي الناس تتبسط يا استاذ ابراهيم 

ذييييييييييييييييع 
ههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هات انت انا اللي جاوبت صححح



مش انا قولتهالك علي الخاص :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

مش هاسيبها بقي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مش انا قولتهالك علي الخاص :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> مش هاسيبها بقي​



واحنااا مالنا بالخاص
الاجابه كانت هنا قدام الناس وانا اللي جاوبت
وبعدين هات دليل الخاص انك قولتلي:yahoo:

هات الجايزه بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلي الناس تتبسط يا استاذ ابراهيم
> 
> ذييييييييييييييييع
> ههههههههه​



*يانجاتى انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد هههههههههههه​*:36_11_10: :36_11_10: :36_11_10:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> واحنااا مالنا بالخاص
> الاجابه كانت هنا قدام الناس وانا اللي جاوبت
> وبعدين هات دليل الخاص انك قولتلي:yahoo:
> 
> هات الجايزه بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



انا اعرف محامي عوقر في الجنايات هايطلعني من موضوع العام والخاص دا

وجود دليل مادي وهو اعترافك ع العام اني بعتلك الحل ع الخاص 

مما يثبت وجود اعتراف صريح ورسمي 

شكراً سيادة القاضي 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يانجاتى انفخ البلالين عشان عيد الميلاد هههههههههههه​*:36_11_10: :36_11_10: :36_11_10:​



انت مدرك إللي بتقوله دا انا بحذرك 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انا اعرف محامي عوقر في الجنايات هايطلعني من موضوع العام والخاص دا
> 
> وجود دليل مادي وهو اعترافك ع العام اني بعتلك الحل ع الخاص
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
اديييييييييييييييييييييييييك الجااايزه اهون من اللي بتقولو دده


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انت مدرك إللي بتقوله دا انا بحذرك
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​



*طاب بلاش بالصباع ده
بردو بنفس الصباع .. بنفس الصباع هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *طاب بلاش بالصباع ده
> بردو بنفس الصباع .. بنفس الصباع هههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههه

لا سبكي يا واد 
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

الفضول هيموووووووووووووتني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الفضول هيموووووووووووووتني​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قوليلي عن ايه وانا اقولك هههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قوليلي عن ايه وانا اقولك هههههههه




لو تعرفي اكيد كنت سالتك من قبل ما انتي تقولي يا بت
اوف بقي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يوليو 2011)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooooooood
يالهوووووووووووووووى ايه ده
مندهشه ومرعوبه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2011)

توتر !!


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

زهقان مش عارف ليه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*ززززعل*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2011)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يوليو 2011)

زهق وملل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*ضـيقة*​


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

*تعب + انزعاج + عدم رضى + فراغ من الداخل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*عادددي*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

Great pain caused by bad luck​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*حيران جدااا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

اخدت قرار صعب عليا اوي
عمري ما كنت اتمني اني اخده
بس غصب عني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2011)

يا حول الله يارب مش شاعر باى حاجة ههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يوليو 2011)

تعبانه اوى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> تعبانه اوى


 

*ألف سلامه عليكي يا توتا*
*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ألف سلامه عليكي يا توتا*
> *ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​



ميرسى كتير مايكل وارجوك صليلى كتير اوى ارجوك‎
‎


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

احساس بالتأخير 

طلعت متأخر اوي للأسف ​


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

احساسي...ممم مفيش اي احساس
مش حاسه بحاجه
كأني مخدرة او حاجه زي الالي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2011)

*أوووووووووف*
*حرااااااااانة :heat:*​


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أوووووووووف*
> *حرااااااااانة :heat:*​


*ياااااااااااااااه حسيتو بالحر:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*سقعانة ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

زهقانه اوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سقعانة ههههههههههههههههه*​


:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

لا تتركني


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2011)

jufhhhhk []hhhh


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

ملووخيه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> jufhhhhk []hhhh


*والترجمة أمتى ياجوجو :t9:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​


:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *والترجمة أمتى ياجوجو :t9:*​


تعباان جداااا
هيك ترجمتها
حتى كتبتها بجدون تركيز
تصبحى على خير يا مرمر


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعباان جداااا
> هيك ترجمتها
> حتى كتبتها بجدون تركيز
> تصبحى على خير يا مرمر



*الف سلامه عليك ياابنى
ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 يوليو 2011)

*احساسي هو انه حرقت تمي بالشاي السخن كتير وكمان حلقي وحالتي بتزعل​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *احساسي هو انه حرقت تمي بالشاي السخن كتير وكمان حلقي وحالتي بتزعل​*



الف سلامة عليكِ يارنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعباان جداااا
> هيك ترجمتها
> حتى كتبتها بجدون تركيز
> تصبحى على خير يا مرمر


*سلامتك يا جوجو:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2011)

مرهقه جداا ومصدعه


----------



## rana1981 (9 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الف سلامة عليكِ يارنا​


*
الله يسلمك
شكراااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*كويسة*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يوليو 2011)

*مش عايزة احس بحاجة*​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (9 يوليو 2011)

سعيده 
​


----------



## انريكي (9 يوليو 2011)

اشكر ربي على كل شيئ


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

بحاول اكون كويسة​


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2011)

مخنوق على الاخر
ومش طايق حدااا


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مخنوق على الاخر
> ومش طايق حدااا




ليه بس كده يا جوجو
تصدق كده عيب وانا موجودة​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

ضغطي عالي ومصدعني اوي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

سلام يا فرحة وإن قبلتك هامشي عنك بعيد 

وإن جيت جنبك صدفة هأقول خير دا باينه عيد 

pop​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ضغطي عالي ومصدعني اوي​



الف سلامة عليكِ يامرمورة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> مخنوق على الاخر
> ومش طايق حدااا


*الله مش لسه جايبلك شيكولا*
*مش طايق نفسك ليه بقا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ضغطي عالي ومصدعني اوي​


*سلامتك يا بت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الف سلامة عليكِ يامرمورة​




الله يسلمك يا بوب
ميرسي ليك كتير​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*تعبانه اوووى
يا رب ارحمنى واعنى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا بت*​



الله يسلمك يا بت​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعبانه اوووى
> يا رب ارحمنى واعنى​*



الف سلامة عليكي يا دونتي
ربنا يقويكي ويكون معاكي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تعبانه اوووى
> يا رب ارحمنى واعنى​*


*سلامتك يا دونا:smil13:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا دونتي
> ربنا يقويكي ويكون معاكي​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا دونا:smil13:*​



*ميرررسى يا حبايبى
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2011)

للاسف احساس اني لسه عايشه


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يوليو 2011)

*مخنوقة وتعبانة*
​


----------



## max mike (10 يوليو 2011)

*اهى ايام بتمر وخلاص .. كلها زى بعض​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*نعسااااااااانة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مخنوقة وتعبانة*
> ​


*سلامتك يا قمر*:94:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*حلو عايشة*​


----------



## mera22 (10 يوليو 2011)

يعني مش مبسوطه اوي


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*عادي مالي حاسة بشي​*


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2011)

*قلقانه بس مبسوطه*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

زهقان زهقان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> زهقان زهقان​


*وانا وانا وانا:gun:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

:36_1_6:​


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*مهمد كدة مش عارف ليه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

مفيش احساس


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2011)

زهقانه نفسي اروح اي حته فيها بحر وتكون هاديه
):


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2011)

*عايز أرنــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

قلبي بيبكي دمم


----------



## sparrow (10 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قلبي بيبكي دمم


 
يا حببتي بعد الشر عليكي
ربنا معاكي ويقويكي ويبعد عنك اي الم


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قلبي بيبكي دمم




ياااااااا ساتر يارب ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2011)

*الحزن بيكبر جوايا*​


----------



## zezza (10 يوليو 2011)

صعبان عليا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *الحزن بيكبر جوايا*​


*مالك بس يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قلبي بيبكي دمم


*ليه كده يا بنتي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

يا خسااااااااااره​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

الحمدلله ربنا موجوود


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*احساس رخخخخم مسيطر عليا اووووووف*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

يالهووووووووووى على الحر هههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

مغص رخم​


----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2011)

*تمام
وماشية الدنيا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

امممممممممممم 
نقدر نقول حلوة ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*مالي خلق اشتغل شي اليوم​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 يوليو 2011)

عالم مجروح وناس كتير بتنزف

  ومش قادر اعمل لهم حاجه 

قم يا رب خلص 

فليس غيرك يشفى جراحهم ​


----------



## mera22 (11 يوليو 2011)

حاسه ان اليوم رخم اوي انهارده


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*متنرفززززززززة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *متنرفززززززززة*​


*خييييييييييييير انا حتي لسه مش صبحت:t17:*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*شووووووووق كبير جوات قلبي​*


----------



## مسرة (11 يوليو 2011)

*اف انا طلعت روحي من الاوراق و المعاملات و البريدات و الشغل و التسجيلات*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة إنه الدنيا براااااد و الجو جميل و لطيف و بيجنن
لالالالا ما في حر أبدا مين قال إنه الدنيا حررررررررر :t26:
​*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

زعلان بجد
لكن خسارتى مش كبيرة بالمرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> زعلان بجد
> لكن خسارتى مش كبيرة بالمرة


*زعلان من اييييييييييه يا جو*
*يخربيت اللي يزعلك:bomb:*​


----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2011)

*متضايق​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

مرهقة​


----------



## mera22 (11 يوليو 2011)

تعبانه جداااااا


----------



## sparrow (11 يوليو 2011)

mera22 قال:


> تعبانه جداااااا


 الف سلامه يا جميل


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 يوليو 2011)

حماس ، زهق ، حر .كفاية كده.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*شعوووووووووووووووووور لا يوصف بجد*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

حلو !


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

انا فى دوامة و ميغركوش الابتسامة

بقيت شاعرة


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يوليو 2011)

مصدعة اوووووووووووي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

*توتر لكن نشكر ربنا خالص*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

مصدومه من فيلم انهارده
ومصدعه خالص


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

بتنجان ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

حاسس بمصيبه جايالى يالطيف يالطيف مصيبه ماكانتش فى يوم على بالى يالطيف يالطيف

هو مين لطيف دا ؟ هههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

مصدعة جداااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

حاسس انى مش من العالم دة ممكن يكون من المريخ ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه :act31::act31::act31:​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*حاليا رايئة وكله تمام​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مصدومه من فيلم انهارده
> ومصدعه خالص


*هههههههههههه*
*لسه فقرة الساحر:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*زفتتتتتتتت*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

مصدعة جداااااا


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2011)

اوف زهقت وارفت من الشغل


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*اففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة انه فيه امل وفى جوايا قوة اقدر على النسيان *​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

اتخنننننقت


----------



## max mike (12 يوليو 2011)

*متوتر ومشوش​*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 يوليو 2011)

*تعببببببب*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة حالي مبسوطة وزعلانة بنفس الوقت​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

قلقانه بس نشكر ربنا​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *حاسة حالي مبسوطة وزعلانة بنفس الوقت​*



*ده فى مصر اسمه عكس عكاس :act31::act31:

او خليفه خلف خلفالله خلف خلاف المحامى 

ههههههههه

وبنرد عليه ونقول 

خليكى محددة

يا ابيض يا اسود  

حددى موقفك حالا :budo::budo:

مبسوطه ولا زعلانه ؟؟؟

كل دقيقه تاخير  بربع جنيه مصرى*​


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (12 يوليو 2011)

زهقااااااااااااااااان


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *ده فى مصر اسمه عكس عكاس :act31::act31:
> 
> او خليفه خلف خلفالله خلف خلاف المحامى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه عنجد ضحكتني بس بصراحة انا مصدومة من قصة ومالي عرفانة انبسط او ازعل


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2011)

خايفة من اللى جاى


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووطة جدا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*تايهه ومش عارفة مالى ولا عارفة انا عايزة اية​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

اوف بدأت اتضايق بجد​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

مخنووووقة


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2011)

قلقان وتعبان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مخنووووقة


*مين دي يا بت اللي مخنوقة*
*ايصدق عينياي كلابتة:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*تعباااااااااااااااااانة:ura1:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعباااااااااااااااااانة:ura1:*​



:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

خايفة اخرج بجد​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااااع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *صدااااااااااااااااااع​*


*احسن احسن:smile02*
*قصدي سلامتك يا قمر:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:​


*مالك يا بت:smile02*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

:36_1_31:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احسن احسن:smile02*
> *قصدي سلامتك يا قمر:t23:*​




*احسن هى دى اخرتها :nunu0000:​*


----------



## نغم (12 يوليو 2011)

*يارب عينى يعنى لازم انا الى اطيب جرح الى الجرحنى*
*الا انا الى لازم تروح تواسيه فى وقت ضعفوه؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *احسن هى دى اخرتها :nunu0000:​*


*لا لسه في اولها:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا لسه في اولها:ura1:*​



*اما توصل للنص ابقى قوليلى بقا :nunu0000:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

اه يانا تعبانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

صداع فظيع هيموتني
ارحمني يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *اما توصل للنص ابقى قوليلى بقا :nunu0000:​*


*واقولك ليه:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه يانا تعبانة


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صداع فظيع هيموتني
> ارحمني يارب


*سلاااااااااااااااااامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *واقولك ليه:ura1:*​




*عشان الحق اجرى :close_tem​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *عشان الحق اجرى :close_tem​*


*اجري:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*زفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففت*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

:ray::


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

عطشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اجري:nunu0000:*​




*لا مش فيا نفس اجرى انتى :gun:​*


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*زفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففت اكتر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *لا مش فيا نفس اجرى انتى :gun:​*


:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem​


----------



## انريكي (12 يوليو 2011)

عاوز انام :smile01


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

متضايقه اوووووووووووووووى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

*ضهرنى وجعنى كتييييير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ضهرنى وجعنى كتييييير​*




طب قومي ريحيه يا بت
القعدة هتتعبك اكتر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف مش طايقه نفسى من كتر الغيظ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

الجو حر جدا
انا فطست
اوووووووووووووف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب قومي ريحيه يا بت
> القعدة هتتعبك اكتر​



*ما انا اصلا قاعدة فى السرير وبرضو واجعنى :vava:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ما انا اصلا قاعدة فى السرير وبرضو واجعنى :vava:​*




بطلي اهمال وروحي للدكتور​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطلي اهمال وروحي للدكتور​




*انتى عارفة رئى فى المسائل دى :smile02​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *انتى عارفة رئى فى المسائل دى :smile02​*




هكسرلك دماغك دي قريب
وبكره تقولي مرمر قالت​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هكسرلك دماغك دي قريب
> وبكره تقولي مرمر قالت​




*ههههههههههه تؤتؤ
بعيينك :smile02​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههه تؤتؤ
> بعيينك :smile02​*




لا بأيدي يا خفة​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

* عادي *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

حاسه بغباااء
عايزه افهم بس مش عارفه:186fx:


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسه بغباااء
> عايزه افهم بس مش عارفه:186fx:




هههههههههههههههههه
علمت عليكي انا كده ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسه بغباااء
> عايزه افهم بس مش عارفه:186fx:




احساس جديد 

اليسا 
هههههههههههههههه

افتحي بروفايلك يا لو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> علمت عليكي انا كده ​



ههههههههههههه
الفضول يا اختشي هيموتني
هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احساس جديد
> 
> اليسا
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



اليسا 
مين جاب سيرتهااا:act23:
متشمع بالشمع الاحمرر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بأيدي يا خفة​




*انسى ياجميل ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الفضول يا اختشي هيموتني
> هههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي الاحساس ده لسه موجود عندي من يوميها​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي الاحساس ده لسه موجود عندي من يوميها​



ههههههههههه
لسسسسسسسسه معرفتيش
اطرديه يا بت بالشبشب ده طوول اووي عندك


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لسسسسسسسسه معرفتيش
> اطرديه يا بت بالشبشب ده طوول اووي عندك




ياريتني عارفة ياختي
المصيبة انه بيزيد كل يوم عن التاني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياريتني عارفة ياختي
> المصيبة انه بيزيد كل يوم عن التاني
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
بس يا بت
دلوقتي قى عندي فضولين اتنين
الاول والتاني اني اعرف انتي عايزه تعرفي ايييييييييييه هههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

هو مافيش غيركم في المنتدي ولا ايه 

يالا هش من هنا   ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو مافيش غيركم في المنتدي ولا ايه
> 
> يالا هش من هنا   ​



لا في 
مصطفى وساره :t25:


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> بس يا بت
> دلوقتي قى عندي فضولين اتنين
> الاول والتاني اني اعرف انتي عايزه تعرفي ايييييييييييه هههههه




ههههههههههههههه
اصلا اصلا
انا جواكي احساسين بالفضول
بس واحدة فيهم هيموتني اكتر من التاني​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا في
> مصطفى وساره :t25:



هههههههههههههه


بالنسبة لتيمور وشفيقة ايه الظروف 
ههههههههههههه
:nunu0000:  :nunu0000: :nunu0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو مافيش غيركم في المنتدي ولا ايه
> 
> يالا هش من هنا   ​




براحتنا يا عم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> براحتنا يا عم​




جاري التبليغ عن مخالفة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اصلا اصلا
> انا جواكي احساسين بالفضول
> بس واحدة فيهم هيموتني اكتر من التاني​



وكماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ربنا معاكي وتعرفي ههههههه
بس ابقي قوليلي عشان جوايه كمان اللي هيموتك اكتر
يخربيت الفضول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بالنسبة لتيمور وشفيقة ايه الظروف
> ...


ههههههههههه
تيمور وشفيقه ييجو ايه جنب مصطفى وساره
حب ايه وعضلات ايه وبلكونات ايييييييه وعضوياات ايه
يعني اللي دور عليه تلاقيه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

> حب ايه وعضلات ايه وبلكونات ايييييييه وعضوياات ايه



ودا من ايه يا سعادة البيه 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وكماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ربنا معاكي وتعرفي ههههههه
> بس ابقي قوليلي عشان جوايه كمان اللي هيموتك اكتر
> يخربيت الفضول




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما اعرف انا هاجي اعرفك
عارفة ومرجبة احساس الفضول ياختي
ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> جاري التبليغ عن مخالفة ​




تصدق عندي فضول اشوف اسمي بالنيو لوك بتاعه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تصدق عندي فضول اشوف اسمي بالنيو لوك بتاعه
> هههههههههههههههههه​



هاصممهولك بكره كده واجيبهولك 

انتِ تأمري ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لما اعرف انا هاجي اعرفك
> عارفة ومرجبة احساس الفضول ياختي
> ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد​



هههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكي في المعركه دي ومعايه اللي هي الفضوول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ودا من ايه يا سعادة البيه
> ههههههههههههههههه​


شكلك مش قريت الموضوع بتاع فيلم السهره كلو عشان تعرف :act23:


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*امل وتفاؤل*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هاصممهولك بكره كده واجيبهولك
> 
> انتِ تأمري ​




انت لما صدقت خلاص
يجعل اسمك قبل اسمي يا بعيد​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكلك مش قريت الموضوع بتاع فيلم السهره كلو عشان تعرف :act23:



لالالالالالالالا

عارف بس بتريق شوية ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت لما صدقت خلاص
> يجعل اسمك قبل اسمي يا بعيد​



قادر علي كل شئ ​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2011)

*زعلانه على زعله اوووى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*لسه زي مانا زفت واكتر من زفت*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*كتير معجبة بحالي وبالشغل يلي عملته:love34::blush2:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

المناديل خلصت يا روكا هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

اه يانى يانى يانى مش هعمل كده تانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه يانى يانى يانى مش هعمل كده تانى


*هووووووووووووووووبا هووووووووووووووووووبا:t16:*​


----------



## مسرة (13 يوليو 2011)

يا رب تعال يا رب محتاجتك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> هووووووووووووووووبا هووووووووووووووووووبا



اوووووو  وااااااااه  اووووووو  واااااااااه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوووووو  وااااااااه  اووووووو  واااااااااه



سعد القصير​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> سعد القصير



سعد القصير كان صغير من فترة هههههههههه

دنيااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوووووو  وااااااااه  اووووووو  واااااااااه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده يا وديع:t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة كده يا وديع



ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

نعبان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه


*عسل يا ناس:flowers:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

تعبانة ):​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة ):​




الف سلامة يا مرمروة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

زمان كانوا بيعلمونا في المدارس 

إللي يقولنا 

how are you 


نرد ونقول 

wa are fine thanks 

يا تري ممكن حالياً ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

قلقانه ومحتاره وخايفه​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الف سلامة يا مرمروة​




الله يسلمك يا بوب ​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

تعبانه خالص وحرانه موت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة ):​


*سلامتك يا قمر:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> زمان كانوا بيعلمونا في المدارس
> 
> إللي يقولنا
> 
> ...


*علي ايامي كانت we:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> قلقانه ومحتاره وخايفه​


*ربنا يطمنك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


*سلامتك يا جون:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مش عارف *​


*اتصل بصديق:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تعبانه خالص وحرانه موت


*سلامتك يا قمر*
*وبعدين انا مش لسه جيابلك هوا من عبدو:t33:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

اهئ اهئ النتيجه قربت واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :36_1_38:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2011)

مش عااااااااااااااارفة ازاى الاحساس ده بيحصل 
هاموت من الفرحة وفى نفس الوقت مخنووووووووووووقة قوى 
ساعدنى يارب ​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

*أزمه ماليه حاده :d
*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أزمه ماليه حاده :d
> *



بدك مساعدة انا جاهزة:smil12:​


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*جوعاااااااااااانة​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> بدك مساعدة انا جاهزة:smil12:​




*هههههههههههههههه
للاسف عمرى ما أخدت مساعده
ميرسى يا رانا ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2011)

*فرحانه بس قلقانه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمر*
> *وبعدين انا مش لسه جيابلك هوا من عبدو:t33:*​



الله يسلمك يا قمري
بس فين دا بقي الهوا اللي بتقولي عليه دا
شكله نصب عليكي يابت
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أزمه ماليه حاده :d
> *



ربنا يفرجها عليك يا مون


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

*متفاااااااااااااااااائل أنا رغم الدنيا عكس كدة ههههههه*


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*متوترة​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أزمه ماليه حاده :d
> *



ربنا معاك ويقوييك ع حلها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

نعسااااااااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أزمه ماليه حاده :d*


_*دى مع كله بقى :a82::a82::a82:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله يسلمك يا قمري
> بس فين دا بقي الهوا اللي بتقولي عليه دا
> شكله نصب عليكي يابت
> :ranting::ranting::ranting:


*الله اغنية الهوا هوايا بتاع حولم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*حنين للماضى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أزمه ماليه حاده :d
> *


*طب قول يا مون*
*رقبتي سدادة*
*من شلن لجنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_مستنى حاجة تحصل واللى هيحصل عكسها وهموت من الحزن بجد _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2011)

*احساسى حررررررررر :t33::t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *احساسى حررررررررر :t33::t33:*​


_ابعتليك  بوتجاز :t33:  تدفى :beee::beee:_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *احساسى حررررررررر :t33::t33:*​


*برد برد برد:beee:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*نوووووووووووووووووووووووم*​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2011)

أحسن من الاول شوية​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

:ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab7::ab7::ab7:​


_ مفيش حاجة تستاهل  زعليك  روقى بس واكيد مسيرها تنتهى_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> أحسن من الاول شوية​


*اقدر اعرف ليه:t33:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ مفيش حاجة تستاهل  زعليك  روقى بس واكيد مسيرها تنتهى_​



:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2011)

*حزين ومخنوق
ومحتاج للرب يسوع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووط انا علشان يسوع بيحبنى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يوليو 2011)

حلوووووووو


----------



## مسرة (14 يوليو 2011)

*كل شي هادي كل شي هادي *
*بس السكون يسبق العاصفه*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 يوليو 2011)

*ان كترت الضيقات
وان زات الالمامات
وان بكت العين دمعك
فرحان معاك يايسوع*​


----------



## just member (14 يوليو 2011)

تعبان مووووووووت


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان مووووووووت




الف سلامة عليك
ربنا يرفع عنك اي الم​


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2011)

مكتئبه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*مرهقة*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2011)

*احسسن كتير وحاسة بقوة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

_*مخنوووووووق مش قادر اخد نسى من الضيقة اللى انا فيها *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*دموعي بتنزل مني*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يوليو 2011)

*اشتقت للصدق كتييييييييييييير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*بالي مش مرتاح ولا هيرتاح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وارهاق ولسسسسسسسسسسه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2011)

:a4::a4::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفة 
بس مش مبسوطة*​


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2011)

angry


----------



## Bent Christ (15 يوليو 2011)

خايفه اوووووووووووووووى​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

_*لسا مخنووووووق *_​


----------



## just member (15 يوليو 2011)

ماليش نفس لأى شيئ بالمرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*مرررررررررررررررهقة موووووت*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارف :t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مش عارف :t9:*​


*معقولة *
*وانا لا:a4:*​


----------



## bob (15 يوليو 2011)

*مش متفائل
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *مش متفائل
> *



تصدق ولا انا 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

مهدوده قوووووي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

*حاسس اني تايهه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مهدوده قوووووي


 

*مش لوحدك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)

طاير اخر حاجه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش لوحدك*​



سلامتك من الهده يا واد انت
بس من ايه بقي هااااااااااا ؟
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> طاير اخر حاجه



طب كويس خالص 
بس ليه يا مون هاااااااااااااا؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2011)

ياربى ياربى ياربى :a82:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> سلامتك من الهده يا واد انت
> بس من ايه بقي هااااااااااا ؟
> :99:


 

*من كله*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 يوليو 2011)

*حزن....*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

صداع فظيع وقلق​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

_حاسس بضيق عظيم_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووط انا :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبسووووووووووووط انا :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



*انشالله بضلك مبسوط​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

*ضياااااااااااع فظييييع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

حاسس بصداع فظييييييييع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله احسن من امبارح بكتير*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2011)

يالهويي يالهويي يالهويي :new2:
النتيجه قربت :36_1_4:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> يالهويي يالهويي يالهويي :new2:​
> 
> النتيجه قربت :36_1_4:​


 

*انشاء الله خير يا مارين*
*سيبيها ع ربنا *
*بالتوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2011)

بدأت ابتسامتى تتلاشى...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*مش حاسة بنفسي *
*روحي بتتسحب مني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووطه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ينجاح البت اختي 
اشكرك يارب يسوع وشكرا للبابا كيرلس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووطه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ينجاح البت اختي
> اشكرك يارب يسوع وشكرا للبابا كيرلس


*الف مبروك ليها يا نيفوووو
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*محتارة مش عارفة اتصرف *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الف مبروك ليها يا نيفوووو
> *​




الله يبارك فيكي يا قمري
وميرسي كتير علي ذوقك
ويارب عقبال الكل


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

متفاااااااااااااااااااائل بردووووووووو :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

مبسوطة اوووووووووووووي
اختي نجحت​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسوطة اوووووووووووووي
> اختي نجحت​




الف مليون مبرووووووووووك يا قمر
يارب عقبال كل سنه بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسوطة اوووووووووووووي
> اختي نجحت​


*الف مبروووووووووووووك ليها يا حبى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووك ليها يا حبى
> *​




الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر
عقبالك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الف مليون مبرووووووووووك يا قمر
> يارب عقبال كل سنه بالنجاح والتوفيق




الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 يوليو 2011)

*شبني أنا؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## العندليب الوحيد (17 يوليو 2011)

نفسى اكون ابن الملك (قبطى مسلم )


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2011)

كويسه​


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2011)

تعبان لدرجة تموت


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان لدرجة تموت


ربنا معاك ويقويك يا جوجووووووو​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

*مخنوق  بس هفك كمان شويه *​


----------



## نغم (17 يوليو 2011)

أود الهروْب...فكل شئٌ يُزْعجني ،يشتت أفكآريِ, يعبثُ بكبريآء صمتي
أريد أن أقطن بعيييدًا
عن كل الوْجوه التي ترآني
فأنآ...
*أختنــــــــق *


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يوليو 2011)

*عندي صداااااااااااااع*


----------



## اليعازر (17 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عندي صداااااااااااااع*



*سلامتك

ربنا يكون معاكي
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2011)

*مخنوقة *​


----------



## max mike (18 يوليو 2011)

*فرحان ومبسوط  وفى نفس الوقت متضاق ومهموم ع الاخررررررررر​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

_فى امل _​


----------



## وردة يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

المحبه للجميع والتسامح


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

_مشتااااااااااااق_​


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

*قرفانة​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

خايف من شيئ مجهول


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

مش قادره استحمل:crying:​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان لدرجة تموت


سلامتك من التعب يا جوجو مال في ايه انشالله كله خير وحيزول التعب:99:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:
خلاص​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

كل الامور حاتكون للخير​


----------



## نغم (18 يوليو 2011)

احتَــآجُ ... لِــ جُرعَــــــــــــہِ إهمَــآلِ أخُــرَى ...~ لِـ يَمُوتَ مَـــــــآ تبقَـى لَگ بِـ دَآخِلِـيِ


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

مرهقة اووووووووووي ومتضايقة​


----------



## sparrow (18 يوليو 2011)

عندي ارق نفسي انام


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

اني لازم فوت نام بقى​


----------



## Twin (18 يوليو 2011)

*متلخبط *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

مش عارف اترجم اللى جوايا!!


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2011)

صدااااااااااااااااااااع​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (19 يوليو 2011)

انا سعيد جدا جدا جدا وعايز اقبل الارض التي تحت قدماي لان ربي حنون بطريقه لا توصف وعظيم في حكمته وعطاء اعطاني اكثر ما اتمناه  كفايه اوي كده :smi411:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

كله حلوووووووو


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يوليو 2011)

*nooooooooormal*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (19 يوليو 2011)

*مستغرب جدا

 لاول مرة باتصدم فى حد قريب منى بالطريقه دى*​


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*اشعر بملل ..*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

ليه يا وايت بس ؟


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

انا حاسه ان يسوع مكفيني اوي وغانيني عن كل البشر


----------



## just member (19 يوليو 2011)

فاشل فى كل محاولاتى التى اصطنعها


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

عايزة انام تاني


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2011)

عندي صداع


----------



## rimonda (19 يوليو 2011)

انا تعبانة ومرهقة كتير​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

:big62:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2011)

*مرتاحة نفسيا عن الاول شوية *​


----------



## sparrow (19 يوليو 2011)

حزينة


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2011)

*... good​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يوليو 2011)

_اهى ماشيه _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يوليو 2011)

*تعبانة ومش جايلى نوم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يوليو 2011)

زهقانه من العيال وتربيتهم يا ساتر
هههههههههههه


----------



## totty (20 يوليو 2011)

*مبسوطه بس خايفه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2011)

احساس بالكسسسسسسل:new2:


----------



## sparrow (20 يوليو 2011)

عاوزة  انام مش قادرة ارفع راسي


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

*ولا حاسة بشي​*


----------



## rimonda (20 يوليو 2011)

ما عم لحق شغل اووووووووووووووف​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*الاحساس معدوووووووووم
يا رب تجاربك كترت عليي
الدنيا و أعز الناس متآمرين عليي
بس أنت معي
قويني .. ثبتني فيك ....
ما عندي ثقة غير فيك
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*أنو يعني و بعديييييييييييييين
لك طقت روووووووووووووحي
شو اعمل أناااااااا
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يوليو 2011)

حاسه اني تعبانه جدا
بس مش عارفه ايه تعبني بالظبط


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2011)

I do not have the ability to think of anything​


----------



## max mike (21 يوليو 2011)

*خلاص تعبت خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*مرضانة​*


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *مرضانة​*


 الف سلامه يا جميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2011)

*محتاجالك اووى يا رب 
اعنى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *مرضانة​*


 

*الف سلامه عليكي رنوون*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)




----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

احساس جميل اوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله مرتاح عن الاول بكتير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

مخنووووووووووق


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

يالهوز مين اللي خنقك يا صديقي هههههههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


>


*ما عاش الي نزلك ياهن :budo:*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يالهوز مين اللي خنقك يا صديقي هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه  هبقى اقوليك بعدين يا خالتى كمان 30 35 يوم كدا
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rimonda (21 يوليو 2011)

حاسة ان كل الامور رح يمشي حالها على خير​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*بدي ارتاااااااااااح
و الله اشتقت للرااااااحة
*​


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

شعور سيئ...​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2011)

نشكر الله​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

مش مبسوووط مش عارف ليه..


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة بضيق نفس قويييييي
بشكرك يا رب على كل حال

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2011)

*تعبانة خالص ومهدودة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبانة خالص ومهدودة*​




الف سلامة عليكِ 

ربنا يقويكِ ويساعدك 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الف سلامة عليكِ
> 
> ربنا يقويكِ ويساعدك
> ​


* اميـــــن
ميرسى خالص يا بوب 
*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يوليو 2011)

احساس بضيق وظلم


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

احساس عادي جدا لا جديد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله مرتاح شويه*​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2011)

تعب وضيق فوق الوصف بس هايعدى اكيد بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

الف سلامة عليك يا جوجو


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*:big64:*_
_*لا تفكر فى همك فا فكر فى *_
_*الى جمبك*_
_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه حكيم يا كوك


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*هههههههه*_
_*اى خدمه علشان تعرفى بس ان احنا مش اى حاجه هنااا*_
_*هههه*_

*:big74:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه طبعا طبعا وهل يخفي القمر قصدي كوك ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

حاسه بدوخه جامده​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاسه بدوخه جامده​


 
_*ما انتى لو تغيرى الكرسى الى بيلف ده *_
_*مش هيحصلك تانى كده*_
​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طبعا طبعا وهل يخفي القمر قصدي كوك ههههههههه


 
:sami6:
ههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه ياريته كان الكرسي يا فالح

وبعدين خليك في حالك بقي ههههههههه


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*هههههههههه*_
_*اعده على صندوق بيبسى *_
_*هههههههه*_

_*:12F616~137::12F616~137:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههه لا قاعده علي قلبكم

ههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_
_*ماشى يلا بقا خاليكى فى حالك*_
_*ههههههههههه*_
_*يلا هزرناا على قد فلوسك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه حاااااااااااااااتر


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاسه بدوخه جامده​




طب انا بقول انك تتهدي وروحي نامي يا بت​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه

حاتر يا مامتي مرمورتي

لايقه عليكي يابت انتي هههههههههه

اكيد دعيتي عليا عرفاكي ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حاتر يا مامتي مرمورتي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا جيت جنبك
بس ذنب ناس بيخلص من ناس
ناس هااااااااا​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب انا بقول انك تتهدي وروحي نامي يا بت​


 
:yahoo:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه ربنا علي المفتري

انتي وكوك مبسوطين اوي عشان انا تعبت

ربنا يهد القوي ههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

:gy0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ربنا علي المفتري
> 
> انتي وكوك مبسوطين اوي عشان انا تعبت
> 
> ربنا يهد القوي ههههههههههه​



.
عيب يا روحي لما تدعي علي نفسك
انتي مش ناقصة 
ما انتي مهدودة لوحدك اهو
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

اوف بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلي هطفشك من المنتدي مش موضوع الاذاعة بس​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

متقدرش هههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*مهمومة وعيانة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

سلامتك يا سندريلا

مالك بس


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> متقدرش هههههههههههههه




لا اقدر​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *مهمومة وعيانة ​*




الف سلامة عليكي يا حبيبتي
ربنا يرفع عنك اي حزن​


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *مهمومة وعيانة ​*


 

_*مش قلتلك ديماا حزينه وبرده غيرتى اسمك علشان تغيرى حياتك العيب فيكى انتى *_
_*وعلى فكره اسمك الاول احسن*_
_* :gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا اقدر​





:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## كوك (22 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :a63::a63::a63:


 

_*عيب دخلى لسانك *_
_*هههههههه*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *مهمومة وعيانة ​*


 

*قولي يارب وهو هيحل كل حاجه*
*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي يا سندريلا*
*والف سلامه عليكي من البرد*
*اللي مش عايز يسييبك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا حبيبتي
> ربنا يرفع عنك اي حزن​




*تعيشى ياحبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى
أذكرينى فى صلاتك ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*مش قلتلك ديماا حزينه وبرده غيرتى اسمك علشان تغيرى حياتك العيب فيكى انتى *_
> _*وعلى فكره اسمك الاول احسن*_
> _* :gy0000:*_​




*صدقنى الحزن هو اللى حالف مايفرط فيا كوك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قولي يارب وهو هيحل كل حاجه*
> *ربنا معاكي ويقويكي يا سندريلا*
> *والف سلامه عليكي من البرد*
> *اللي مش عايز يسييبك*​




*ربنا موجود
ميرسى يامايكل 
ربنا يخليك​*


----------



## مسرة (22 يوليو 2011)

*احساس جميل لما الواحد يكون داخل و منسجم و متفاعل بمجتمعه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يوليو 2011)

حاسه اني بموت بالبطئ


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حاسه اني بموت بالبطئ


 

*بعد الشر عليكي يا نيفين*
*تقريبا كلنا الحال من بعضه*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 يوليو 2011)

*مرهقة جدااااااااا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يوليو 2011)

*مللللللللللللللللللللللل*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يوليو 2011)

*عم بتعذب وما حدا حاسس فيي​*


----------



## rimonda (23 يوليو 2011)

مالي عرفانة كييييييف بدي اوصف شعوري اليوم كل الاحاسيس فايتة ببعضها


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 يوليو 2011)

*الرب يرحم أيام الثقة*​


----------



## نغم (24 يوليو 2011)

*الكآبة...
*إن النفس الكئيبة تجد راحة بالعزلة والانفراد فتهجر الناس مثلما يبتعد الغزال الجريح عن سربه ويتوارى في كهفه حتى يبرأ أو يموت
جبران خليل جبران​


----------



## rimonda (24 يوليو 2011)

نور بعد ظلمة​


----------



## rana1981 (24 يوليو 2011)

*مشوشة​*


----------



## sparrow (24 يوليو 2011)

تعبانه ومش قادرة اشتغل خاااااااااااالص


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

تعبانه شوية​


----------



## max mike (24 يوليو 2011)

*يارب سبت كل الامور فى ايديك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

مكتئب


----------



## Alcrusader (24 يوليو 2011)

يا رب وفقني يا عدرا ساعدني بفحصي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2011)

*تعبااانة*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2011)

*مالي تعبانة بس قرفاااااااااااااااااااااااااانة من الناس يلي عقولها غريبة عجيبة​*


----------



## rimonda (25 يوليو 2011)

انا على وشك اني حس بالملل​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 يوليو 2011)

متحيرين لكن غير يائسين​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2011)

*الكحة قرفااااااااانى 
اوووووووف*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2011)

حاسه اني بين الحياة والموت


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2011)

*الحزن مالي قلبي ومستنية الرب يشيله من جواتي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2011)

ارهاق شديييييد


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يوليو 2011)

*تعب وحزن كبيييييييييييير*


----------



## مسرة (26 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفه..لخبطه مشاعر..ز *
*و في بين كل هالخبطه احساس رفيع حلو*​


----------



## rimonda (26 يوليو 2011)

ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق كبيررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2011)

جعان قوووووووووى هههههههه


----------



## sparrow (26 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله كويسة


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2011)

*عايش وسأظل *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يوليو 2011)

*احساسي للاسف اني لسه عايشة*


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2011)

*دموع في عيوني​*


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2011)

فيا رغبة فى فقدان احساسي بالزمن


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

*بشرب شاى​*


----------



## sparrow (26 يوليو 2011)

مش حاسه بحاجة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يوليو 2011)

*مالة كتير*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 يوليو 2011)

*نعسانة كتيييييييير   :closedeye*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 يوليو 2011)

*عايز تغييير شاااامل*​


----------



## مسرة (27 يوليو 2011)

*محتاجه تثبيت تأكيد و تأييد من نفسي *
*محتاجه صخرة قويه حقيقيه *​


----------



## كوك (27 يوليو 2011)

_مش عارف_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

واااااااو احساس جمييييييييييل


----------



## مسرة (27 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> واااااااو احساس جمييييييييييل


 

انا هبدي احسدك يا ابوترابو
لانك بتعبر عن احساسك غالبا ب انه حلو و جميل انت غالبا مبسوط 
انا كمان عايزة اعيش و اكتب عن اشيا حلوة..عايزة اكون مبسوطه
 :smil13::smil13:


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> انا هبدي احسدك يا ابوترابو
> لانك بتعبر عن احساسك غالبا ب انه حلو و جميل انت غالبا مبسوط
> انا كمان عايزة اعيش و اكتب عن اشيا حلوة..عايزة اكون مبسوطه
> :smil13::smil13:


هههههههه انا هصلى علشان حضرتك تكونى مبسوطة
+ ربى يسوع المسيح بطلب منك امنح بنتك مسرة الفرح الحقيقى اللى من عندك انت واللى مش ممكن يغيره لا ظروف ولا مشاكل ,, فرحها وفرح كل اللى حواليها 

آمين فى اسمك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## مسرة (27 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه انا هصلى علشان حضرتك تكونى مبسوطة
> + ربى يسوع المسيح بطلب منك امنح بنتك مسرة الفرح الحقيقى اللى من عندك انت واللى مش ممكن يغيره لا ظروف ولا مشاكل ,, فرحها وفرح كل اللى حواليها
> 
> آمين فى اسمك يا الهى يسوع


 
*اميـــــن *
*بشكرك كتير على الصلاة و يا رب يسوع تسمع من ابوترابو *
*الله يخليك و يقويك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2011)

اووووووف 
تعبانه قووووووووووي ومهدوده
ومرهقه وراسي هتنفجرمن الصداع


----------



## sparrow (27 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اووووووف
> تعبانه قووووووووووي ومهدوده
> ومرهقه وراسي هتنفجرمن الصداع


 
 هههه خلي حد يخدلك الشمس


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا ... متنرفز ههههههه


----------



## rimonda (27 يوليو 2011)

متفائلة​


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2011)

فيا شعور  الايام القادمة ينبعث منها رائحة الموت


----------



## oesi no (27 يوليو 2011)

*طـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظ
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

:ab7::ab7::ab7:​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 يوليو 2011)

*اتخنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقـــت*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا احسن من الاول *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

توتر ......


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا شعور  الايام القادمة ينبعث منها رائحة الموت



*الاحساس والشعور خاطئ بنسبة 80% 
منور ..* 
*- نظريه نفسيه بحته - *


----------



## أنجيلا (28 يوليو 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## rimonda (28 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا شعور  الايام القادمة ينبعث منها رائحة الموت[/QUOT
> الله يحميك ويقويك ويرفع منك ويعليك
> لا تخف انا معك لا تتلفت لاني وراءك انا الرب القائل لك لا تخف


----------



## rimonda (28 يوليو 2011)

انا كلي تفاؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل
وسلام يفوق كل عقل جوايا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يوليو 2011)

*:190vu:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههه خلي حد يخدلك الشمس



ههههههههههههههه ياريت ينفع مش كنت هتاخر خالص
في ان الاقي حد يخدها كام يوم بس
لحد ما اخلص


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> فيا شعور  الايام القادمة ينبعث منها رائحة الموت



ليه بس بتقول كدا يا جوجو
خليك واثق
ان مقاصد اللـــــــه لا يعلمها الا اللــــــــــــــــه
وكله للخير


----------



## sparrow (28 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ياريت ينفع مش كنت هتاخر خالص
> في ان الاقي حد يخدها كام يوم بس
> لحد ما اخلص


 
خلاص هاجي انا هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> خلاص هاجي انا هههههه



مش هاقولك لا خالص
واهو ينوبك فيا ثوب بمناسيه الشهر اللي تبع مبارك دا
هههههههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يوليو 2011)

*ما عم يتغير شي*​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2011)

*متضايقه ..*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2011)

مرتاحه شويه​


----------



## rimonda (28 يوليو 2011)

رغم كل اللي عم بيصير ايماني فيك كبير ربي​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يوليو 2011)

متضايقة جدااا من كل النواحى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

مرهق خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مرهق خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص



سلامتك  

ربنا معاك​


----------



## just member (28 يوليو 2011)

متضايق ومخنوق جدا ومو متحمل شيئ بذيادة عن طاقتى
بالمصرى هيك على أخرى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يوليو 2011)

*لك شو اعمللللللللللل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2011)

حاسه بضيااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة انى ضعيفة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2011)

*متكسر علي الاخر*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 يوليو 2011)

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااااانة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2011)

ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق رهيب 

يارب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق رهيب​
> 
> 
> يارب ​


 

*ربنا معاك ويقويك يا بووب*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويقويك يا بووب*​




ربنا يخليك ياكوكو 

ويفرح قلبك دايماً​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*كمااااااااان ...... نعسااااااااانة
ههههههه
يا دي القلق اللي مش راضي يسيبني في حالي
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2011)

مش مظبوطه خااااااااااااالص
):


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

> *حاسة انى ضعيفة *




> *متكسر علي الاخر*





> *نعسااااااااااااااااااااااانة*​





> ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق رهيب


​


> ​​
> مش مظبوطه خااااااااااااالص
> ):


​

هههههههههه حاسس انى دخلت مستشفى !!

ألف سلامة عليكم كلكم 
ربنا يفرحكم


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2011)

زعلان شوية


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2011)

*فرحانه مرتين *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2011)

محتاره خالص​


----------



## rimonda (30 يوليو 2011)

انه في شخص زعلان مني ما بعررررف​


----------



## rana1981 (30 يوليو 2011)

هم على قلبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*مش هسجل*​


----------



## rimonda (30 يوليو 2011)

الخير ........الخير.........الخير قادم باسم الرب يسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

معنديش إحساس ههههه


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2011)

تعباااااااان جدا جدااااااااااااااا
مو قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادر


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> معنديش إحساس ههههه



نفسي اجرب الموضوع دا ولو لثواني 

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2011)

احساسي هايعجز كلامي عن وصفه 

فأنا هسكت احسن​


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2011)

نفسي اموت 
بس خايف


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 يوليو 2011)

*ما في إحساس*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 يوليو 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااع
*​


----------



## rimonda (31 يوليو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> نفسي اموت
> بس خايف


سلامتك اخي وبعيد الشر عنك سلم امرك لله وكل الامور مهما كانت رح تكون بخير عندما تنظر الى فوق الى رب المجد وسلام المسيح يكون معاك وابعد هالافكار من راسك ارجوك:smi420:


----------



## rimonda (31 يوليو 2011)

بأمان في حضن الرب يسوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2011)

*تعبان جدااا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*نشكر ربنا احسن من الاول
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ولا حاجة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله ع كل حاجه​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2011)

بدي روح لعندك يا رب م


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*مش حاسة بحاجة*​


----------



## rimonda (1 أغسطس 2011)

متعصبة جدا ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش حاسة بحاجة*​



عارفة ياروكا 

اتمني احس الأحساس دا علي طول 

او عالأقل اجربة شوية 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*مرتاحة *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مرتاحة *​



الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏بوب كمبيوتر

وأنا اقول مين في الموضوع مين في الموضوع  :t9: :t9: 

منورة 



> مرتاحة



يارب دايماً​


----------



## Bent Christ (2 أغسطس 2011)

دمى محروق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووط هههههههههه خالص


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*زززززززززفت*


----------



## rimonda (2 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارفة اوصف احساسي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

نعسااااااااااان


----------



## rimonda (2 أغسطس 2011)

متضايقة وتعبانة وزعلانة  ومتفائلة وفرحانة كلهم مع بعض​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*عدم الاتزان​*


----------



## just member (2 أغسطس 2011)

مالى نفس لشيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> مالى نفس لشيئ


*طب هاتلي واحد شاي:t33:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 أغسطس 2011)

*وحدوووووووووووووه كله متضايق كدة
ربنا معاكم كلكم 
بخير مروقة 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *وحدوووووووووووووه كله متضايق كدة
> ربنا معاكم كلكم
> بخير مروقة
> *​


*ايه ده اسيبك هناك الاقيكي هنا*
*ده حب بقا:love34:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
حب من طرف تالت
اكيد طبحا ياروكايتى حب وعشق :new8::new8:


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مرتبك جداً .....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حب من طرف تالت
> اكيد طبحا ياروكايتى حب وعشق :new8::new8:


*الللللللللللله مس قدام الناس تده:love34::love34::love34::love34::love34:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

حالة من الصمت


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الللللللللللله مس قدام الناس تده:love34::love34::love34::love34::love34:*​


هههههههههههههههههه براحتنا محشش له دحوة بنا اللة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه براحتنا محشش له دحوة بنا اللة


*حشيش حاجة تيجي كده:t33:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حشيش حاجة تيجي كده:t33:*​


*انتى دايما يا روكا كدة تغيرى النوع اقصد الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

متغاظ من ناس هنا عارفين نفسهم
بس ولا يهمني انا
لما اشوفهم بس
هاخليهم بيجبلولي شكولاه
هههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2011)

قرفانة من كل شي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

*جواتي ناااااااااااااااار مش عارفة كيف أطفيهااااااااا يا ربي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *انتى دايما يا روكا كدة تغيرى النوع اقصد الموضوع
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشي ياختي:t33:*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*موجوعة كتيييييييييييييييير
راسي ..بطني .. ضهري ... رقبتي ...كتافي ...
تعبااااااااااااانة
*​


----------



## sparrow (2 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> متغاظ من ناس هنا عارفين نفسهم
> بس ولا يهمني انا
> لما اشوفهم بس
> هاخليهم بيجبلولي شكولاه
> هههههههههه


 مين يا بت دول اوعي اكون انا ههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووقة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*حرانة*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 أغسطس 2011)

*فيه كدب وزيف كتير حوالى 

لكن مش هاصدق غير كلمه ربنا 

هى الحاجه الوحيدة الحقيقيه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> مين يا بت دول اوعي اكون انا ههههههه



ههههههههههه
دايما بتفهميها وهي طايره


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 أغسطس 2011)

قلبي مات بقي ذكريات 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*متضايقة وقلقانة جدا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2011)

محرج ومرتبك


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*صدااااااااااااع, مش عارفة ليه مش بقى عايز يسبني:a82:*


----------



## بنت المسيح (3 أغسطس 2011)

مخنوقة ومضيقة من الظلم اللى بقى محوط علينا


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*حاسة بحالي بتقطعععع*


----------



## rimonda (3 أغسطس 2011)

حزينة ومحتارة​


----------



## sparrow (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههه
> دايما بتفهميها وهي طايره


 
كدة وبتقوليها في وشي كمان 
حسابي معاكي هناك هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (3 أغسطس 2011)

*السلطة قد تؤدي إلى الفساد، لكن من المؤكد أن السلطة المطلقة تؤدي 

إلى فساد مطلق*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *السلطة قد تؤدي إلى الفساد، لكن من المؤكد أن السلطة المطلقة تؤدي
> 
> إلى فساد مطلق*


*طيبة السلطة على فكرة 
خاصة سلطة المعكرونة و المايونيز يا سلااااااااااااام :smile02​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> كدة وبتقوليها في وشي كمان
> حسابي معاكي هناك هههههههه



خلاص خلاص
توبه من دي النوبه

صلي بقي هناك يفتح لحد ما تروحي وتتدخلي :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *السلطة قد تؤدي إلى الفساد، لكن من المؤكد أن السلطة المطلقة تؤدي
> 
> إلى فساد مطلق*



صحي النوم يا فندم
هنا مكان للاحساس مش الشخابيط
ههههههههههههههههه
 سلطه مطلقه ولامتجوزه
وفساد مطلق او متجوز

انت مالك بيهم اصلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبانة*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أغسطس 2011)

محتارة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

*قلقان شويه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قلقان شويه*​


*ربنا يطمنك يا ميكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*حرانة*​


----------



## rimonda (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قلقان شويه*​


لا تخف فالرب معك اتطمن خلي نظرك عليه:94:وكل الامور حاتكون بخير


----------



## rana1981 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*عادي ولا شعور ولا حاجة​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

حاسة بصداع 
ورقبتى وجعانى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2011)

مبسوط​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2011)

زحلانه زحلامه 

اممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> حاسة بصداع
> ورقبتى وجعانى


*مالك يا بت سلامتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يطمنك يا ميكي*​


 


rimonda قال:


> لا تخف فالرب معك اتطمن خلي نظرك عليه:94:وكل الامور حاتكون بخير


 

*شكرا رووكا وريموندا*
*ربنا يخليكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مبسوط​


*يارب دايما:94:*​


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2011)

*حطير من الفرحة
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> زحلانه زحلامه
> 
> اممممممممممممممممممم


*ليه يا بت يا سوسو*
*قوليلي وانا افجره:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا رووكا وريموندا*
> *ربنا يخليكم*​


*ويخليك يا باشاld:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

bob قال:


> *حطير من الفرحة
> *


*زي الفرخة:gy0000:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*اتخــــــــــــنقت*​


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *زي الفرخة:gy0000:*​


*ايه يا شوكا ده انت صوباع عسلية هههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا شوكا ده انت صوباع عسلية هههههههههههه*


*ربنا يخليك:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اتخــــــــــــنقت*​


*ليه يا بت اهدي:t26:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*متضايقة وعايزة انام*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2011)

قلبى تعبان قوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبانة جدا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*دموعى نزلت منى غصب عنى *​


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يسندك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## rimonda (4 أغسطس 2011)

حاسة اني عاوزة أبكي
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبانة برضه *​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2011)

ولا حاسة بشي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبانة بجد *​


----------



## rimonda (4 أغسطس 2011)

متضايقة كتير​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*احسن شوية*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أغسطس 2011)

*قرفانة من حياتي*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​


*هلأ أنا ما بكتئب إلا بتغاري مني و بتكتئبي كمان؟؟
يووووووووه على الغيرة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أغسطس 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هلأ أنا ما بكتئب إلا بتغاري مني و بتكتئبي كمان؟؟
> يووووووووه على الغيرة
> *​


*
ليش أنا إيمتى ما كنت مكتئبة ؟ ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ليش أنا إيمتى ما كنت مكتئبة ؟ ​*


*أنتي وضعك صعب يا بنت

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارفة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

إرهاااااااااق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*احسن من الاول *​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

*my heart is wounded   *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> *my heart is wounded   *


*سلامتك يا جوجو*
*قولي مين اللي عمل كده:smil8:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*باتنجان *


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2011)

*احتاج الى فترة نقاهه .....*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*بموت يارب انقذني وارحمني من عذابي قلبي مدبوووووووووووووووووووووح*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

متفائل وجوايا سلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو*
> *قولي مين اللي عمل كده:smil8:*​


ناس كتير...


----------



## mero_engel (5 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

كويسه شويه ​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أغسطس 2011)

فطسانة من الشوب والرطوبة


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

حررانه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> ناس كتير...


*هجهز الردالة الدهشانة هنيجي نكسرهم:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانه من نفسى خالص :smil13:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

احساس عادي


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*حزن....*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يفرحك يا انجي


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:090104~384:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

احساس بالواقع


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هجهز الردالة الدهشانة هنيجي نكسرهم:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


ربنا يخليكي يا امى
مفترية من يومك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

احسااااس حلو وشغاااااال


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يفرحك يا انجي


* ميرسي يا روز يا عسلللل:t25:*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*صدااااااع, صار معشش في دماغي:act31:*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:big36:​


----------



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2011)

*رضــــــــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

مرهق خاااااااااالص


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام و رضا عن النفس....*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2011)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الحمد لله احسن من الاول بكتيييير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وضيقة*
*يعني انا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقصة اوووووووووووووف*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

فيا احساس متعب بس حلو شوي


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وضيقة*​
> *يعني انا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقصة اوووووووووووووف*​


* سلامتك حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

*احسن شوي*​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2011)

ماليش نفس اتكلم مع حد...


----------



## rimonda (6 أغسطس 2011)

الرب حاينتشلني ويقويني وحايرفعني
​


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*حزينه جداً حتى الموت ...*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*:ura1:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *:ura1:​*


*دخيل هالسنونات
*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *دخيل هالسنونات
> *​



*لا إنتي إنسي شكله لأنه مش حلو 
بس بيعبر عن الحالة منييح ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا إنتي إنسي شكله لأنه مش حلو
> بس بيعبر عن الحالة منييح ههههههههههه​*



انشالله الضحكة ما بتفارق سنوناتك طول العمر

خبريني هالفرح بسبب هداك الموضوع؟
مشي الحال؟ كلو تمام؟؟
طمنيني
يلا بدي نام بس ناطرة الرد


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف زهقان من الجو الحر دة


----------



## totty (7 أغسطس 2011)

*مستغربه ان كل الناس مش طايقه نفسها*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2011)

نشكرووووووووووووه​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2011)

يا نهاااااااااااار أبيض أنا فى قمة التفااااااااااااااااؤل هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

*راسي قرب ينفجررررررر*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

محتاااااااااااااره :new2:​


----------



## rimonda (7 أغسطس 2011)

ما بعرف شو قصتي كتير عم عصب​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

إحساسي هو :
*لك شو عم بصير؟!!!!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2011)

جوايا رجــــــــاء


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*مبسوطة *​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

تمام 
-----​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

thank god :94:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*تعب وارهاق*​


----------



## totty (9 أغسطس 2011)

*عندي امل كبير*​


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2011)

يوم محزن جدا:090104~384::36_19_5:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*هموت من التعب*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2011)

حزينة جداااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2011)

:a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

*منتهى الحزن​*


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منتهى الحزن​*



ليه يا دونا 

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منتهى الحزن​*



ربنا يبدل كل حزن لفرح


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> ليه يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



*امين يا رب
صلواتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ربنا يبدل كل حزن لفرح



*امين يا رب
ميرررسى يا كيرلس
صلواتك*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منتهى الحزن​*


* ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي*



*ميرررسى حبيبتى 
يا ريت تصليلى *


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

*هموووووت من الحرررررر:heat:*


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب
> صلواتك*



صلوات العدرا والقديسيين


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف انا مخنوق خااااااااااااااالص بطريقة صعبة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هموووووت من الحرررررر:heat:*



يارب الحرارة تزيييييييييييد :smile01


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يارب الحرارة تزيييييييييييد :smile01


* ربنا يخليك يا اخي*
*ايه الطيبة ده كلها:nunu0000:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ربنا يخليك يا اخي*
> *ايه الطيبة ده كلها:nunu0000:*



لا دة انا اعجبك اوي :blush2:


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا دة انا اعجبك اوي :blush2:


* ولو :t32:*

*بس بجد الحرارة مرتفعة... اتخطات47 درجة :heat:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووقه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ضيق نفس *​


----------



## rimonda (10 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانة على صديقي​


----------



## just member (10 أغسطس 2011)

حزين اشد الحزن


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارفة ماعاد اميز شو حاسة


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2011)

ولا اى حاجة


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أغسطس 2011)

*عالم غريب عجيب*

*جوعان ومش راضى ياخد خبزالحياة *
*عطشان ومش راضى يشرب من نبع المياة *
*تايه ومش عايز يمسك خريطه ترشده *
*غرقان ورافض طوق النجاة *
*حزين ورافض فرح الروح *
*فقير ورافض غنى الملكوت *
*اعمى ومش عايز ايد يسوع تفتح عينيه *
*مشلول ورافض ايد يسوع تحركه*
*مجنون ورافض عمل النعمه يعقله *
*خاطى ورافض الروحالقدس يطهره *
*عاصى ورافض يرجع للاب يقبله *
*ميت ورافض نداء يسوع من القبر يطلعه  *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يستر *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2011)

دااااااااااااااااااااااااااايخة جدا ​


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2011)

فيا حزن وغضب عارم


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*عادى.. مش حاسس بحاجه والله :shutup22: *​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2011)

*قرفت من النااااااااااااااااااااااااس الظالمين 
يا ربي خدهم و ريحني منهم يا بتاخدني أنا و بتريحنييييييي 
ويا ريت أنا إللي تاخدني​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 أغسطس 2011)

* احساس غاضب من اقنعه  كثرا وغاضب اكتر من ناس بتاخذ الدين لتجارة والرب وتتكلم باسم المسيح 
 لكن المسيح ظهر تقريبا الى طفل فى سوريا وقا ل له اكتر حاجة بغضب منها خدام الهيكل  
 يعنى اللى بيلبسوا الاقنعه  وبقوا كتير الصراحة
 ربنا يسامحهم  وتسقط الاقنعه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

فيا اشتياق للموت بطريقه صعبه قوي
امتي تتحقق بقي واخلص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*الحمد لله ع كل شيء*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*كان يوم حلو*​


----------



## yousteka (13 أغسطس 2011)

مخنـــــــــــــــــــوق​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانه ​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

تعب وحزن وجراح


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

كتير متوتر


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فرحانه بيسوع ... ومطمئنه بيه اوى *​


----------



## just member (13 أغسطس 2011)

بداية مشرقة لأستعادة توازنى مرة اخرى
يارب كمل بنعمتك


----------



## The light of JC (13 أغسطس 2011)

تعبان


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

عندي صداع فظيع


----------



## أنجيلا (13 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عندي صداع فظيع


* سلامتك حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 أغسطس 2011)

*مللللللللللل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*فرحان الحمد لله*​


----------



## sparrow (15 أغسطس 2011)

مذهوووووووووووووووووووله


----------



## شميران (15 أغسطس 2011)

بلا احساااااااااااااااااس


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2011)

*حالة ترقب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

قلبى كله رجــــــاء ​


----------



## totty (15 أغسطس 2011)

*مش مطمن*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

فيا فرح وتعزية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*قلقان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

فى قمة حزنى !


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*تعــــــب....*​


----------



## انريكي (15 أغسطس 2011)

مش عاوز اضلمك معايا


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

مليان


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2011)

_*مضـــايق اوووى بس فعلا الضيــقه بتقرب الانسان من ربنـــا اوووى*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 أغسطس 2011)

احساس بالغربه


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*وحدة قاتلة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وحدة قاتلة*​



نفس الاحساس يا انجي
من شويه قولتيلي اهلك وحشوكي اوي
انا بقى هموت عليهم


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2011)

هلكانة من الشغل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2011)

*مرتاح شويه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

حزينه اوي وزعلانه من نفسي عشان نفسي اللي خسرتها


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*قمة الحزن...*


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2011)

لا مبالاة لكل  شيئ من حولى


----------



## rimonda (17 أغسطس 2011)

متفائلة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أغسطس 2011)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب ع كل حال​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2011)

هاموت من التعب والصداع
والشمس ):


----------



## Alcrusader (17 أغسطس 2011)

يا يسوع نتيجة العايزها.


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

جوايا تفاؤل مع ان مفيش حاجة تدعو للتفاؤل ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

*عندي أمل في ربنا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*يا رب اعنى واسند ضعفى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أغسطس 2011)

> قمة الحزن...



نفس الشعور


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2011)

بحاول وبحاول
ومو راح أيئس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

موجوعه ع مخنوقه اووي
مش قاادره خلااااص
تعبت كتييير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موجوعه ع مخنوقه اووي
> مش قاادره خلااااص
> تعبت كتييير


 

*ربنا معاكي اختي*
*ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*حاسس بمصيبه جايالى*
*يالطيف يالطيف*
*مصيبه مكانتش على بالى*
*ياااااالطيف يالطيف*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2011)

حاسه بالم


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكر ربنا*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أغسطس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> حاسه بالم


*الف سلامة عليكى *
*الم من اية بعد الشر عنك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أغسطس 2011)

*عايز امسك حد افتري عليه واكسرلو وشو ضرب وضلوعه
وبعد كدة اتأسفلو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عايز امسك حد افتري عليه واكسرلو وشو ضرب وضلوعه
> وبعد كدة اتأسفلو
> 
> 
> ...



طول عمرك عاقل
ربنا يكملك بعقلك


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكى *
> *الم من اية بعد الشر عنك*​


الم نفسي 
صلي من اجلي
ميرسي يا قمري علي سؤالك ومحبتك


----------



## just member (19 أغسطس 2011)

فيا احساس سيئ


----------



## السـامرية (19 أغسطس 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووطة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى:36_3_18:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2011)

*متلخبط *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*يا رب عزى كل قلب حزين​*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

*صداااااااع... راسي قرب ينفجررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *صداااااااع... راسي قرب ينفجررر*



*سلامتك حبيبتى الف سلامه *


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سلامتك حبيبتى الف سلامه *


* الله يسلمك يا حبي*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أغسطس 2011)

مترقب حدوث مفاجأاات 

i hope all thing be in ok​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (19 أغسطس 2011)

تعباااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

إرهاق جاااااااااااامد


----------



## السـامرية (19 أغسطس 2011)

*لسة مبسوطة الحمد لله
فرحانة جداااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## just member (19 أغسطس 2011)

أةةةةةةةةةةة يارب


----------



## rana1981 (19 أغسطس 2011)

مللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 أغسطس 2011)

ارهاااااااااااق تاااااااااام 

يارب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

مخنوقه اوي ومتغاظه


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

تعبانة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووي​



ربنا معاكي ويريح قلبك من اي تعب:94:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

*بردان تنيييييييييين 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2011)

متفااااااااااااااااائل ..!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

تعببببببب  جاااااامد


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعببببببب  جاااااامد



ربنا معاكِ ويقويك يالــــــــو 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

*مرهق جدا*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق جدا*​



الف سلامة يا كوكو 

ربنا يعينك​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2011)

*هارد الكومبيوتر بااااااااااااااااااااظ
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الف سلامة يا كوكو ​
> 
> ربنا يعينك ​


 

*الله يسلمك يا بوب*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## max mike (20 أغسطس 2011)

*حاسس ان اللى جاى احسن​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرهق جدا*​



الف سلامة يا حبيبي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الف سلامة يا حبيبي


 

*الله يسلمك يا كيرلس*
*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

*دوار...*​


----------



## yousteka (21 أغسطس 2011)

فرحـــــــــــــــــــان على زعــــــــــــــــــــــلان
​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ملللللللللل*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2011)

سجلته
هههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> سجلته
> هههههههههههه



فين دا 
هههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2011)

*اعنى يا رب وصبرنى​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> فين دا
> هههههههههه​




سجلته بس مش هقولوه
هههههههههههههههههه

اعمل ايه دي الوقت


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

فى حالة إرهاق مع صمت شديد


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي اكسر الدنيا كلها
مخنوق لدرجه بشعه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نفسي اكسر الدنيا كلها
> مخنوق لدرجه بشعه



ربنا يدبرلك امورك يا مون ويساعدك​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نفسي اكسر الدنيا كلها
> مخنوق لدرجه بشعه


 *نفس احساسي بالزبط*
*عايزة افش خلقي في حد :act31:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

زعلان علشان خلاص الصوم خلص


----------



## rana1981 (21 أغسطس 2011)

مرتاحة نوعا ما


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووط أنا نشكر ربنا  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2011)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2011)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2011)

يلا نسجل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أغسطس 2011)

حزن كبييير اوي بقلبي وحيره كبيره
خسرت ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

هدووووووووء


----------



## rana1981 (22 أغسطس 2011)

مرهقة جدااااا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2011)

صباع رجلي مفتوح من لعب الكورة 
بتألم يا بشر


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> صباع رجلي مفتوح من لعب الكورة
> بتألم يا بشر


* سلامتك يا كيرلس*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * سلامتك يا كيرلس*



لا انا عايز ورد


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

*الم فضيع في دماغي*
*راسي هينفجر*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا انا عايز ورد


*اتفضل مش تغلى عليك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اتفضل مش تغلى عليك*



شكرا يا انجي ربنا يخليكي 
ـ
سلامة راسك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2011)

تعبانه موت
الله يقطع الجواز واللي عاوز يتجوز
ذنبي ايه انا في كل اللي بيحصلي دا
اهي اهي اهي ):


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تعبانه موت
> الله يقطع الجواز واللي عاوز يتجوز
> ذنبي ايه انا في كل اللي بيحصلي دا
> اهي اهي اهي ):



هو اية اللي بيحصل


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2011)

عندي كره مش طبيعي لكل الناس وكل شي حوالي !!! ​


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2011)

فيا شعور بمحبة  غالبة على كل امورى


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله يقطع الجواز واللي عاوز يتجوز


* امــــــــــــــــين يا رب:t32:*

*سلامتك يا قمر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو اية اللي بيحصل



ابدا عماله الف مع العروسه :smil12:

 لحد ما راسي ورمت من الشمس :a82:
وخسيت النص ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * امــــــــــــــــين يا رب:t32:*
> 
> *سلامتك يا قمر*



ههههههههههههه
شكل اغلب الناس زهقانه من الجواز خالص

الله يسلمك يا قمر


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

إحساس وحش جوايا تاعبنى


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

*كرهت حالي والدنيا والناس وكلللللللللل حاجة*
*خذني عندك يا ربببببببببب*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> عندي كره مش طبيعي لكل الناس وكل شي حوالي !!!​


 

*بس دي مش روزيتا اللي نعرفها*
*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *كرهت حالي والدنيا والناس وكلللللللللل حاجة*
> *خذني عندك يا ربببببببببب*


 

*بعد الشر عليكي يا انجي*
*انشاء الله كل حاجه هتتحل*
*كله للخير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أغسطس 2011)

مخنوقه قوي


----------



## max mike (23 أغسطس 2011)

*عاااااااادى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

مخنووووقه اوي
حاسه اني روحي بتطلع منننني


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

سجلنا


----------



## sparrow (23 أغسطس 2011)

مصدعه جداااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2011)

ماما العذراء ساااااااااااعديني


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

تسجيييييل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2011)

اموت واعرف ياكيمو بتسجل فين 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اموت واعرف ياكيمو بتسجل فين
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف بيقول سجل احساسك
سجلت ههههههههههههههههههه

زي موضوع قول كلمة حلوة

بدخل اقول المطلوب
===============
كدة
================
كلمة حلوة
==========
عادي مش دة المطلوب بالعنوان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*



اضحكي ياختي اضحكي 

:t26: :t26: :t26:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه

فخمت خلاص 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*احساس يعنى ايه احساس  يعنى وردة  بتتخنق وسط الاشواك  *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (23 أغسطس 2011)

مشغوووووووووووووووووووووول جداً 

فاصل ونواصل نرجع نشوف ايه في المنتدي حاصل​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مشغوووووووووووووووووووووول جداً
> 
> فاصل ونواصل نرجع نشوف ايه في المنتدي حاصل​



ماشي

هههههههههههههههه
قصدي قاعد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

*تمااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

*الصداع اكل دماغي:act31:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الصداع اكل دماغي:act31:*


 

*معندكيش غير صداع يابت*

*غيري بقي :gy0000:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *معندكيش غير صداع يابت*​
> 
> *غيري بقي :gy0000:*​


 *ههههههههههههه*
*اعمل ايه؟ بقالوا شهر مش عايز يسيبني*
*عشش في دماغي:t26:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *اعمل ايه؟ بقالوا شهر مش عايز يسيبني*
> *عشش في دماغي:t26:*


 

*طب خلي بالك*
*احسن حاجه تانيه تعشش *
*:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2011)

تعبت اوي


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب خلي بالك*
> *احسن حاجه تانيه تعشش *​
> *:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


*ههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ده انت مشكلة حقيقي*
*مش حيحصل*
*اطمن:smile02*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2011)

قــــــــوة واخدها من الصلاة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

حاسس اني مٌفتري :$


----------



## sparrow (24 أغسطس 2011)

زهقانه وارفانه


----------



## tamav maria (24 أغسطس 2011)

:sha::sha:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 أغسطس 2011)

*فى قمه تعبى *
*لكنى مش شايف  ضعفى *
*شايف قوة الهى*​


----------



## السـامرية (24 أغسطس 2011)

_*فى قمة الحزن والالم
*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2011)

حاسس انى ورايا مليون حاجة ومش عارف اخلص ولا حاجة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

لساني ملسوع من الشوربة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2011)

محتار في اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية  

الخطأ فيها يعني الكثييررررررررررر

دبرها انت يارب​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مستحيل *

*كلمه لا توجد فى قاموسى* 

​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (25 أغسطس 2011)

حاسس ان ربي ابطئ في عمله معي


----------



## rana1981 (25 أغسطس 2011)

خايفة


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2011)

*قلقانة وخايفة كتييير
يا رب أعطيني الراحة من عندك​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 أغسطس 2011)

hanyalking قال:


> حاسس ان ربي ابطئ في عمله معي



وليه ماتكونشى انت اللى سبقته بخطواتك ؟؟؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 أغسطس 2011)

ضعيف ومنهك 

لكن الرب قوتى​


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2011)

بفكر فى نهاية حتمية


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

خراب ، بس الحمدلله ، احسن من غيرنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

احساس بالكره والغيظ و ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

* احساس الغضب  من ناس كتير لاتستحق الثقه  ابدا ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

ايه يوليوس مالك
اوعى اكون انا منهم


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*لاابدا يالولو انتى اختى الغاليه ربنا يحفظك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا معاك يا يوليوس وتعرف مين صديقك ومين عدوك
الدنيا دي ناسها غداره اوووي
انت بتدخل هناك ولا لاء
اصلا الموضوع اتقفل
سيبك من الحاجات اللي بتعدي ومالهاش لازمه
عشان كده كلو هيزعلك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*فيه خناقة فى دماغى ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *فيه خناقة فى دماغى ​*



عايزه اتفرج:smile02


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه اتفرج:smile02




*هههههههه احجزى تذكيرة فى الميدنايت :smile02​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

* هدخل بس اخذ هدنه كدة مع نفسى  شويه  
 وكمان النت هينقطع  هههههههههههههه
 تقدرى تقولى هدنه اخباريه 
 وشكرا يالولو ربنا يحفظك ديما ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مش مبسوطة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش مبسوطة*​




\*اكيد علشان انا مووجودة النهاردة :smile02

فكى يابت انتى ياللى واحشانى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> ا*كيد علشان انا مووجودة النهاردة :smile02
> 
> فكى يابت انتى ياللى واحشانى​*


*ههههههههههه منورة يا حبى 
انتى كمان وحشانى خالص بامانة 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه منورة يا حبى
> انتى كمان وحشانى خالص بامانة
> *​




*لالالا منورة اية بقا دة انا ضلمت على الاخر ههههههههه

فكى ياحبى مافيش حاجة تستاهل تزعلى عليها​*


----------



## يهودى (25 أغسطس 2011)

*سو هابى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *لالالا منورة اية بقا دة انا ضلمت على الاخر ههههههههه
> 
> فكى ياحبى مافيش حاجة تستاهل تزعلى عليها​*


*لالالالالالالا طبعا منورة دايما يا حبى
حاضر بس صليلى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالا طبعا منورة دايما يا حبى
> حاضر بس صليلى
> *​




*تعيشى حبيبتى
ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك يارب ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2011)

ارهاااااااااااااااااااااق شديد 

بعد يوم طووووووووووووويل


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ارهاااااااااااااااااااااق شديد
> 
> بعد يوم طووووووووووووويل


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
 يوم طويل كنت بتجمع الدودة  من القطن هههههههههههههههههه
  ربنا يخفف عنك ويشيل عنك تعبك ويعوض تعب بخير  وسعادة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا يوليوس انا تقريباً من كتر التعب في تعداد المفقودين 

هههههههههههه

دخلت قولت امسي عليكم 

مساء الخير ياغالي يارب تكون بخير


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا يوليوس انا تقريباً من كتر التعب في تعداد المفقودين
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*انا تمام ونشكر ربنا 
 ربنا معاك مساء عسل وخير عليك وعلى الاسرة كلها 
   ليه بس انت عارف اقولك حاجه ربنا يمكن بحط التجارب علشا ن يعمل منك راجل 
     عندك مثلا داود كان ولد حلو وعيونه ملونه وابتاع عزف   والحان يعنى واحد رقيق 
ربنا حطه فى اضطهاد شاول الملك له  فصنعت من المشاكل والتعب والتجارب راجل عظيم 
   اكيد ربنا يسويك  يااخى  لاتحزن   وربنايقويك يااخى ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ياغالي بس انا ماجيش في الليي بتقولة دا ذرة واحدة 

انا ماستهلش دا كله 

هما شوية حاجات كنت لازم اقضيها النهاردة ضروري 
وربنا وقف معايا الحمد لله وخلصت نشكر ربنا 

صليلي يا يوليوس 

ربنا يكون معانا ومعاك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ممممممممممم...
طب أنا بقول كلنا نخرج من الموضوع*
*ونسيب بوب ويوليوس *
*ونبعت لهم اتنين ليمون وشجرة :smile02:smile02*
*:gy0000:*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممممممممم...
> طب أنا بقول كلنا نخرج من الموضوع*
> *ونسيب بوب ويوليوس *
> *ونبعت لهم اتنين ليمون وشجرة :smile02:smile02*
> *:gy0000:*​


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه كدة  انتى مش عارفه 
بوب دة اخويا 
 برفع من الروح المعدنيه  اقصد الروح المعنويه 
 وشكرا ليكى على ليمون  ليمون معروف 
 والشجرة ليه يعنى ؟​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ربنا يخليك ياغالي بس انا ماجيش في الليي بتقولة دا ذرة واحدة
> 
> انا ماستهلش دا كله
> 
> ...



* بلاش انا هتنطرد من المنتدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا عندى 2 طرد قبل كدة وعلى يدك ههههههههههههههههههه
 صلوت العدرا والقديسين يااخى الغالى 
 وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه كدة انتى مش عارفه ​*
> *بوب دة اخويا *
> *برفع من الروح المعدنيه اقصد الروح المعنويه *
> *وشكرا ليكى على ليمون ليمون معروف *
> ...


*الشجرة طراااااااوة فى القعدة الكلاسيكية دى *
*ودى لزوم الليمون :smile02:smile02 *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (25 أغسطس 2011)

لا يا مرمر والنبي ماحد يطلع


 انا طالع 

ههههههه

وشكراً ع الزتون 










قصدي الليمون 

والشجرة 
هههههههههههه


منورة يامرمر المنتدي والدنيا كلها 



=============


ربنا يخليك يا يوليوس 

بصراحة من غير جايز كنت اصدي 
هههههههههه


تصبحوا علي خير باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا يا مرمر والنبي ماحد يطلع
> 
> 
> انا طالع
> ...


* ههههههههههههه*
*بترسم على زتون شكلك *
*ماشى القعدة الجايه :smile02*
*ثانكس يابوب على ذوقك *
*وانت من اهله *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

* واضح انك مناضله كبير يا مرمر  اهلا بيكى منورة يامرمر 
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *واضح انك مناضله كبير يا مرمر اهلا بيكى منورة يامرمر ​*


* اه وخاف على نفسك يايوليوس :budo:*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لذوقك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*الخناقة اللى فى دماغى مش راضية تخلص:a82:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

يا خنقه ما بعدك خنقه 
وياااحسره ع نفسي وعليا وع  سنيني
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * اه وخاف على نفسك يايوليوس :budo:*
> *هههههههه*
> *ميرسى لذوقك*​



*  حظ كويس انى اعتزالت الحرب  هههههههههههههههههه
   مبلاش احسن اعمل الحرب هنا 
    هتستخبى  وتقول ياريت الزمان يعود ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا خنقه ما بعدك خنقه
> وياااحسره ع نفسي وعليا وع  سنيني
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



* ليه كدة بس 
 وكان رب المجد وملك الملك ورب الارباب مع يوسف فكان راجلا ناجحا
 التجارب هى بتصنع الروح القويه 
 وعندك يوسف مثلا 
 لو ما وضع فى التجربه وراح الى  مصر ما كان الرجل التانى على مستوى العالم كله وعلى مصر
 فكرى كدة لو فضل  يوسف فى حضن ابوه اللى بيحبه كان اخر حاجةهيكون راعى  ماعز  وماشيه فقط 
 لكن الله وضعه فى التجربه علشان يصنع منه  راجل عظيم ويدبر  مستقبل شعوب  كامله 
 وبقى الرجل التانى فى مصرو يمكن العالم كله 
​*


----------



## Twin (26 أغسطس 2011)

*خايف أوي .... من بكرة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

اااااه بتوجع
خبطه جامده في دماغي الله يجازي اللي كان السببب


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانه قوي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *حظ كويس انى اعتزالت الحرب هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *مبلاش احسن اعمل الحرب هنا *
> 
> *هتستخبى وتقول ياريت الزمان يعود *​


* طب يلا عاوزين نتفرج leasantr*
:smil16:​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2011)

فيا حزن رهيب مليان مرارة


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

حاسه بغربه جوايا
وحزن والم ملهوش حدود 

انظر يارب الي ضعفي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أغسطس 2011)

*أنا مش عارفنى leasantr*
*:hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 أغسطس 2011)

جوعاااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :hlp:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووقه وحزيينه


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووقه وحزيينه



* ليه بس لولو 
الدنيا جميله  بوجود المسيح انتى مع ملك الملوك ورب الارباب  
ازاى تكونى مخنوقه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

ده احساس بيغلب علينا
الدنيا وناسها وحشين يا يوليوس

بس الحمدلله 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده احساس بيغلب علينا
> الدنيا وناسها وحشين يا يوليوس
> 
> بس الحمدلله
> ميرسي ليك



*كتير يا لولو الدنيا
 اكتر حاجه الاقنعه   اللى الواحد بيضعها على وبيتلون بيها حسب الموقف
 هنعمل ايه  طيب فى الزمن دة 
  لازم ناخذ القوى والاحتمال من رب المجد ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *كتير يا لولو الدنيا
> اكتر حاجه الاقنعه   اللى الواحد بيضعها على وبيتلون بيها حسب الموقف
> هنعمل ايه  طيب فى الزمن دة
> لازم ناخذ القوى والاحتمال من رب المجد ​*



عندك حق
بس اكيد زي ما في كده في ناس كويسه وحاجات حلوه 
المجد كله للرب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

احم احم
مساء الخير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> احم احم
> مساء الخير



وده احساس نوعو ايه
مساء النور


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندك حق
> بس اكيد زي ما في كده في ناس كويسه وحاجات حلوه
> المجد كله للرب


 
* انا حتى لسه مطرود من منتدى تانى  مفيش دقائق 
 علشان مجامله للاخ تانى تصورى 
هو ليه الناس بتلبس اقنعه كدة ليه بتلون زى الثعابين ليه  
 كدة 
 وليه الصراحه ديما بتكون وحشه والكدب هو الحلو والجميل 
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا حتى لسه مطرود من منتدى تانى  مفيش دقائق
> علشان مجامله للاخ تانى تصورى
> هو ليه الناس بتلبس اقنعه كدة ليه بتلون زى الثعابين ليه
> كدة
> ...



طب قول مساء النور وكمل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طب قول مساء النور وكمل



ههههههه

ضحكتني يا كيرو وانا مش عاوز اضحك 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> ضحكتني يا كيرو وانا مش عاوز اضحك
> ههههههههههههه​




لف ورايا يا زمالة وانت تضحك لو عندك اكتئاب ف شفايفك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا حتى لسه مطرود من منتدى تانى  مفيش دقائق
> علشان مجامله للاخ تانى تصورى
> هو ليه الناس بتلبس اقنعه كدة ليه بتلون زى الثعابين ليه
> كدة
> ...


ههههه
اللي انا اعرفو ان المدير هو اللي ساب المنتدى ههه
منا قولتلك مش كل الناس زي بعض
في كده وفي كده
واحناطالما ماشيين في طريقنا بنشوف النوعين
بالنسبه ليه
لو كان ربنا بيحاسب ع الكلمه ف وقتها كانت الكلمه هتبقى صادقه
الا صحيح
انت قولتلو ايه هههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لف ورايا يا زمالة وانت تضحك لو عندك اكتئاب ف شفايفك




مش هالحق الف علشان اما بكرة او بعدة هاروح الف علي اكل عيشي 
ههههههههه

عيد بقي افتتاحات اعلانات جوازات  leasantr leasantr 

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> احم احم
> مساء الخير



 مساء الورد على الورد 
مساء النور على بدر منور فى السما
 مساء الياسمين على الياسمين الجميل
 مساء الفل 
  منور الدنيا كلها يااخى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مش هالحق الف علشان اما بكرة او بعدة هاروح الف علي اكل عيشي
> ههههههههه
> 
> عيد بقي افتتاحات اعلانات جوازات  leasantr leasantr
> ...




حديد قلبي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مساء الورد على الورد
> مساء النور على بدر منور فى السما
> مساء الياسمين على الياسمين الجميل
> مساء الفل
> منور الدنيا كلها يااخى



بأمانة نورك يا يوليوس
:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> اللي انا اعرفو ان المدير هو اللي ساب المنتدى ههه
> منا قولتلك مش كل الناس زي بعض
> في كده وفي كده
> ...


 
قال فى موضوعك  هناك  انت مين وكلك  محامى عنها
 قولته  اولا دة اختى
 وبعدين كويس اقنعه المحبه سقط مع اول حجر 
وبس  
ازاى اقوله اقنعه المحبه تسقط وشغال يقول اسال عنى   فى مصر
 هو  على عنوان البيت مثلا بيتكب هنا تسكن  محبه 
 مش عارف امتى الاقنعه دة هتلون  كدة باستمرار زى الثعابين 
 ربنا يسامح الكل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

ياررجالة الموضوع اسمو سجل احساسك بكلمة
مش بجرنان

يلا نطلع روك هيروش ماية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

:36_11_13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> قال فى موضوعك  هناك  انت مين وكلك  محامى عنها
> قولته  اولا دة اختى
> وبعدين كويس اقنعه المحبه سقط مع اول حجر
> وبس
> ...



اكتر حاجه فيك وجميله انك مبتسكتش حتى لو كان مين
ياارب ويسامحنا احنا كمان 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اكتر حاجه فيك وجميله انك مبتسكتش حتى لو كان مين
> ياارب ويسامحنا احنا كمان
> ربنا يباركك



* ياسلام انا بطرد من كل مكان علشان لسانى مش بيسكت 
 ربنا يسامح الكل وانا من اولهم  
 تصدقى اختى انى ربنا منعنى من دخول المنتدى التانى 
لان كنت هقول له كلام صعب جدا 
 بسلوب السخريه  بس صعب 
ربنا حب انى مش اسبب الم يااحد  
نشكر الله 
ربنا يسامح الكل وانا اول واحد يارب سامحنى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياسلام انا بطرد من كل مكان علشان لسانى مش بيسكت
> ربنا يسامح الكل وانا من اولهم
> تصدقى اختى انى ربنا منعنى من دخول المنتدى التانى
> لان كنت هقول له كلام صعب جدا
> ...



انا مش قصدي يا يوليوس
انا قصدي ان انت مبتسكتش عن الحق يعني او لما بتشوف غلط
انا مش حبيت اتعمق في الموضوع اياه بس
انا اظن ان حصل سوء تفاهم يا يوليوس 
هو حد طايل ان ربنا يسماحو كلنا بنرجو منو ده طول الوقت لاانا مش ملايكه


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مش قصدي يا يوليوس
> انا قصدي ان انت مبتسكتش عن الحق يعني او لما بتشوف غلط
> انا مش حبيت اتعمق في الموضوع اياه بس
> انا اظن ان حصل سوء تفاهم يا يوليوس
> هو حد طايل ان ربنا يسماحو كلنا بنرجو منو ده طول الوقت لاانا مش ملايكه


 عندك حق يااختى الغاليه


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مش هالحق الف علشان اما بكرة او بعدة هاروح الف علي اكل عيشي
> ههههههههه
> 
> عيد بقي افتتاحات اعلانات جوازات  leasantr leasantr
> ...


ربنا يسعدك ديما يابوب و اوعى تروح تعمل اعلانات عروسه تدبس فى جوازها 
 يطلع اهلها صعايدة ويقولك التار ولا العار والبندقه ياهريدي ياولدى 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*متعصبة *​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 أغسطس 2011)

*احاسيس مختلطه فرح على زعل ذكاء على غباء *
*هههههه*
*كوكتيل غريب *
*حد منكم زيى ؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> *احاسيس مختلطه فرح على زعل ذكاء على غباء *​
> *هههههه*
> *كوكتيل غريب *
> 
> *حد منكم زيى ؟؟*​


* :hlp::hlp::hlp:*
*أنا leasantr*
*بس ذكاء من غير غباء *
*وفرح من غير زعل *
*:t30:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:hlp::hlp::hlp:*
> *أنا leasantr*
> *بس ذكاء من غير غباء *
> *وفرح من غير زعل *
> ...


 هههههههههه
تبقى مش زيى:999: 
نحن نتميزعن الاخرين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

ياااربي 
تعبت اوووي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياااربي
> تعبت اوووي


* سلامتك يا دميل :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## max mike (27 أغسطس 2011)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## max mike (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * سلامتك يا دميل :Love_Letter_Send:*​




*ههههههههههههههه هو انتى منهم
بتوع دردا بلد الردالة
اللى يقصدوا جرجا بلد الرجالة ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

متفائل وجوايا كدة سلام نشكر ربنا


----------



## sami barood (27 أغسطس 2011)

قال الرسول بولس لأهل لسترة «ٱلإِلٰهِ ٱلْحَيِّ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَاءَ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَٱلْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، ٱلَّذِي فِي ٱلأَجْيَالِ ٱلْمَاضِيَةِ تَرَكَ جَمِيعَ ٱلأُمَمِ يَسْلُكُونَ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ - مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلا شَاهِدٍ - وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ خَيْراً، يُعْطِينَا مِنَ ٱلسَّمَاءِ أَمْطَاراً وَأَزْمِنَةً مُثْمِرَةً، وَيَمْلأُ قُلُوبَنَا طَعَاماً وَسُرُوراً» (أعمال الرسل ١٤: ١٥-١٧

          +          +            +


    SAMI    BAROOD


----------



## المفدى بالدم (27 أغسطس 2011)

*وقت قرارات حاسمه*​


----------



## white.angel (27 أغسطس 2011)

*سعيده .... لانى اتخذت احد اهم قرارات حياتى ....*
*واتخذته بصواب وثقه ... ولست نادمه ...*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*اتمنى الخير لكل الناس ومش عايز اغضب وازعل ​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 أغسطس 2011)

قلق فظيييييييع


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

ملل ..!!


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2011)

سأظل صامتاً... ألى ان تعلن مجدك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

الــــــحــــمدلله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

مافي احساس
اتعدممم عندي


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

* مرتاح  جدا وواحساس انى كان على قلبى جبل و وانتهى   ........ والم وانتهى  نشكر ربنا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

جوايا حزن


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

*حاسس بمصيبة جايه لى :vava:*
*يالطيف يالطيف :smile02*
*:smile02:smile02*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حاسس بمصيبة جايه لى :vava:*
> *يالطيف يالطيف :smile02*
> *:smile02:smile02*​



 ليه كدة شكلك داخله على دور حب جديدهههههههههههههههههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ليه كدة شكلك داخله على دور حب جديدهههههههههههههههههههههههه:nunu0000:


* هههههههههههه*
*انت مش شايف فى اسمايلز واحد واخد بونيه فى عينه *
*تقولى حب *
*لا يايوليوس يابابا دى خناااااقة :nunu0000::gun:*
*ههههههههههه*
*صحصح ياااااااااد :smile02*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2011)

انا حلو الحمدلله


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

مش عارف نفسى اعرف احساسى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2011)

عادي واقل من العادي
احساس ميت


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههههه*
> *انت مش شايف فى اسمايلز واحد واخد بونيه فى عينه *
> *تقولى حب *
> *لا يايوليوس يابابا دى خناااااقة :nunu0000::gun:*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى محسسينى بكلم واحد من المدبح وداخل يدبح   
 انتى اخرك  اخرك  كتكوت يصوصو بس
 هيغمى عليكىهههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

:big74:​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

معدتي كتيرررررررررررررر عم توجعني


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*مش عارف*_​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *سعيده .... لانى اتخذت احد اهم قرارات حياتى ....*​
> *واتخذته بصواب وثقه ... ولست نادمه ...*​


 يابختك 
احسدك على سرعتك :t17:
صليلى الحقك
 لانه التاخير بيضغط الواحد جدا:t19:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أغسطس 2011)

جوايا قوة غير عاديه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:*
*كده بالضبط :new6:*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل 
ملل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ملل​
> ملل
> ملل
> ملل
> ...


* ده نظام التكرار للتوكيد :new6:*
*تعالى وأنا اخليكى *
*خلل*
*خلل*
*خلل*
*:smil15::smil15:*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ده نظام التكرار للتوكيد :new6:*
> *تعالى وأنا اخليكى *
> *خلل*
> *خلل*
> ...



*ده نظام الملل إللي عامل خلل معايا ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ده نظام الملل إللي عامل خلل معايا ههههههههههههه​*


* ممممممم ..*
*ماهو انا عاوزة امشى على نفس نظام ملل :fun_oops:*
*طب تيجى نخليها بلل :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههه*
*التراوة والمية حلوة برضه :t19:*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ممممممم ..*
> *ماهو انا عاوزة امشى على نفس نظام ملل :fun_oops:*
> *طب تيجى نخليها بلل :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههه*
> *التراوة والمية حلوة برضه :t19:*​



*لأ عندنا نقص في المياه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




إنتي ناوية تدمري البلاد ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعاااااااااااااااااا مبسوطة*​


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2011)

ملخبط


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*حراااااااااانة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حراااااااااانة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تصدقي عندنا برد 
أنا مش بجاكر لأ :fun_lol:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تصدقي عندنا برد *
> 
> *أنا مش بجاكر لأ :fun_lol:*​


* طيب قبل مارد يابت*
*يعنى ايه بجاكر دى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*عشان اعرف ارد صوح 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## bob (28 أغسطس 2011)

*متضايق
*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * طيب قبل مارد يابت*
> *يعنى ايه بجاكر دى
> 
> 
> ...



*بجاكرك يعني بغيظك ههههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

مخنوق انا اوووووووووووووى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بجاكرك يعني بغيظك ههههههههههه​*


* انا قولت البت دى شرانية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*انا ممكن افتح قدامى المروحة *
*وجاكرك انا بقى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*يعنى اغيظك:smil15:*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2011)

قرفانه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 أغسطس 2011)

حتما سانتصر​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 أغسطس 2011)

*حتما سانتصر*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 أغسطس 2011)

*حتما ستكون نهايه*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أغسطس 2011)

*قلق وتعب *​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2011)

تسجيل..


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبانة من كل النوااااااحي *​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مرهقة جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2011)

متضايقة جداااااا


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2011)

مش مبسوطه ولا مرتاحه


----------



## white.angel (29 أغسطس 2011)

*هدوء غاضب

أو ربّمـا

اكتئابٌ هادئ

احداهما بيَ الآن بالتأكيدْ 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

الحمدلله احسن من غيرنا


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اتخنقت...*​


----------



## انديا (29 أغسطس 2011)

زهاانة اوووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2011)

محبط نفسيا...


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

زهقان وتعبان ومخنوق وبموت وكل حاجة وحشة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2011)

حاسس بخنقة وضيقة ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أغسطس 2011)

الجمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2011)

الضغط عالى  نشكر الرب


----------



## أنجيلا (31 أغسطس 2011)

*أرق...*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

مجنووووون​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2011)

_ضغط عالى  _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2011)

نفسيا مدمره جداااااااااااا
وجسديا عندي الم شديد بمعدتي
):


----------



## mero_engel (31 أغسطس 2011)

مش مستقره


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2011)

حنين للماضى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مـــلــل*


----------



## rana1981 (31 أغسطس 2011)

ضياااااااااااااع


----------



## emad93 (31 أغسطس 2011)

تفكير


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (1 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسس اني شاغل نفسي اكثر من الازم​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*عدم القدرة ع النوم*​


----------



## just girl (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أحساس بالفرحة


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2011)

_مجروح جرح متعود عليه وللاسف كل مرة بيكون بنفس المرارة_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملل وزهق*​


----------



## Twin (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاج ....... لعملك فيا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مش فارق جوايا اى احساس!


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزه اعيط :smil13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حزينه جدااا
افتقد الفرح بمعنى الكلمه


----------



## yousteka (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مــــــــــــــــــــــرهق
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس بالضياع


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مصدومه :smil13:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نفس الخنقة من نفس الشخص ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مصدومه جداااااااااااااا :36_1_4:
وجالى صداع​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

زحلان


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

على أطراف الحب  ويتلألأ أمامى الامل من جديد


----------



## أنجيلا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة برغبة جامدة في الانتحار*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حاسة برغبة جامدة في الانتحار*​



*متقوليش كده يا انجي، الحياة فيها حاجات حلوة برضه مش كل الأيام مُرّة. ربنا يحميكي يا بت.*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سجلنا 
يلا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرربنا على كل حال


----------



## rana1981 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مرتاحة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حاسة برغبة جامدة في الانتحار*​



انا حاسه زيك برضو
بس اكيد هطرد ها الفكره من دماغي وهبدلها بحاجه حلوه تستحق اني اعملها
صلي يا انجي كتييير وربنا يشيل عن الافكار الشريره
ربنا يحميكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس اني عايزه اتكلم مع حد معين


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق اوى  جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## max mike (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعباااااااااااااان ياااااااااربى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه اني مش عايشه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسس انى واقع من الدور العشرين هههههههههههههههه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حاسة برغبة جامدة في الانتحار*​


 
تعالى ننتحر سوا من فوق السجادة بتاعتنا :fun_lol:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاسس انى واقع من الدور العشرين هههههههههههههههه


 
كان عندى نفس الاحساس لما نطيت من فوق الكنبه:fun_lol:


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 سبتمبر 2011)

وراكى وراكى يا دنيا 
مش هاتغير انا 
انتى اللى هتتغيرى 
وهتمشى زى ما انا عايز :mus13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بفضول فظيييييييييييييييع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حاسة برغبة جامدة في الانتحار*​



اتكلي ع الله  :smil15:


----------



## white.angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*خاب املى ... *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش عارفة محتارة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز أرنم أنا ليك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى ضرب نار فى شارعنا 
انا خايفة  :new2:*


----------



## just member (3 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبان جدا جداااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> تعبان جدا جداااااااا


*سلامتك يا جوجو يارب انا:shutup22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تااااااااااااااااااااايه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عندى ارهاق جامد


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جوجو يارب انا:shutup22:*​


لا يا امى لا تحكى هيك
بعيد الشر عنك من اى تعب


----------



## zezza (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا رب استر ​*


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس بالحب يغمرنى​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

صامد حتى النفس الاخير​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*اول مرة بحس بكل الضعف ده
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشقه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اعصااااااااااااااااااااااااابي
يارب يكسب المغرب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> لا يا امى لا تحكى هيك
> بعيد الشر عنك من اى تعب


*لا بقا بس ها:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*سجلت:a63:*​


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اعصااااااااااااااااااااااااابي
> يارب يكسب المغرب


*بلاش تفكريني مباراة زفت ضيعوا حوالي 4 اهداف محققة 
3 منهم بتيجي دوما في العارضة:a82:
ارتفع ضغطي بعد المباراة
بس نشكر ربنا ان نهايتها كانت تعادل:kap:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بلاش تفكريني مباراة زفت ضيعوا حوالي 4 اهداف محققة
> 3 منهم بتيجي دوما في العارضة:a82:
> ارتفع ضغطي بعد المباراة
> بس نشكر ربنا ان نهايتها كانت تعادل:kap:
> *



هههههههههه
وانا اقووووووول ايه
شعري وقف من الاعصاب
بس ايه كانت مباراه جامده
اهو نقطه احلى من الخساره
ان شاء الله نكسب ف بلدنا تبقى الفرحه كبيره
قولي امين
مبسوطه انك شوفتي شويه من الماتش 
اهو حرقة اعصاب احسن من مفيش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههه
دي حرقة اعصاب بنكهه مغربيه يا انجي
يعني تختلف
انا مش شر يره وربنا ههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*كووووووووول*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*يعني مش مرتاحة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> دي حرقة اعصاب بنكهه مغربيه يا انجي
> يعني تختلف
> انا مش شر يره وربنا ههه


*ما هو عشان بتختلف بتكون اسوء:a82:
وربنا يا ختي انتي شريرة:a63:*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااانة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مكئتب جداااااا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس بال شربييسبسيللام

بس مش اوي يعني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

:cry2: :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنوقه على الاخر*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سجلناااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر الرب لأنه نجاني أنا واختي من موت محقق 
كل الشكر الك يارب على نعمة الحياة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*عايشة*​


----------



## just member (4 سبتمبر 2011)

تعباااااان ومش هقول تانى....


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

just member قال:


> تعباااااان ومش هقول تانى....


*الف مليون سلامة عليك:a82:*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى ان يكون لي التوفيق
غدا
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 سبتمبر 2011)

قلبي موجوووووووووووووووووووووع
يارب استر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قلبي موجوووووووووووووووووووووع
> يارب استر



الف سلامه عليك 
ربنا يشيل عنك ويريح قلبك


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قلبي موجوووووووووووووووووووووع
> يارب استر


* الف سلامة يا كيرو*
*ربنا يعينك*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنوووووووووووووووقة*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الف سلامه عليك
> ربنا يشيل عنك ويريح قلبك





أنجيلا قال:


> * الف سلامة يا كيرو*
> *ربنا يعينك*



الله يسلمكو



أنجيلا قال:


> *مخنوووووووووووووووقة*​



ربنا يفرحك


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ربنا يفرحك


*امين*
*ميرسي ليك*


----------



## totty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*كويسة نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووقة


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*+*

ليه يا جماعه مخنوقين و متضايقين كده  .. مافيش اي شيء في الدنيا كلها يخلينا مخنوقين و متضايقين .. افرحوا 

يلا إفرحوا


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*أسناني بيوجعووووني 
راااااااااسي بيوووووجعني 

في أحلى من هيك إحسااااس ​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 سبتمبر 2011)

واااااثق​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عم اتعلم الايطاليييييييييي
ياهووووووووووووووووو
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## سمراءءء (5 سبتمبر 2011)

وربنا يفرحك ويحافظ عليكي  
بس كان الكلام على اساس +++سجل احساسك بكلمة++ يعني كلمه مو اكتر وانا عبرت عن كل احساسي بالكلمه دي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> وربنا يفرحك ويحافظ عليكي
> بس كان الكلام على اساس +++سجل احساسك بكلمة++ يعني كلمه مو اكتر وانا عبرت عن كل احساسي بالكلمه دي



وانا قولت الله يفرحك من خلال الكلمه دي
ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحمد لله احسن من قبل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الحمد لله احسن من قبل*​


*يارب دايما يا نووووووووووووووووووووجا:t25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*تمااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسس انى غبى ..!!


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 سبتمبر 2011)

لن اياس ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمدلله


----------



## yousteka (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مستنـــــــــــــــــــــيك يارب
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2011)

غريبه ع نفسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*تماااااااااااااااااااام اووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مرتاحة


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلقانه عليها يارب*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسس براحة*​


----------



## mera22 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

زهقانه....*​*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة بالاشمئزاز من حد!!*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

المسيحي الحقيقي لا يبغض أحد و سأحاول أن أكون كذلك فأبدي محبتي لجميع الناس كما أمرنا ربنا و إلهنا ونورنا و حقنا و سيدنا و معلمنا ملكنا يسوع المسيح !​


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مرتاحة


----------



## just member (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اشتياق لحضن كبييييييييييييييير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس اية هو انا بحس


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> المسيحي الحقيقي لا يبغض أحد و سأحاول أن أكون كذلك فأبدي محبتي لجميع الناس كما أمرنا ربنا و إلهنا ونورنا و حقنا و سيدنا و معلمنا ملكنا يسوع المسيح !​



*كويس شئ ايجابى *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كويس شئ ايجابى *


 شكرا للتعليق​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تعببببببببببببببببببببببببب   كبييييييييييييييييييير اوييييييييي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يخربيت حرقة الدم
دة انتي بني ادمة غريبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعببببببببببببببببببببببببب   كبييييييييييييييييييير اوييييييييي


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسوطة ومتضايقة في نفس الوقت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*متضااااااااااايقة جدا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضااااااااااايقة جدا*​


* سلامتك حبيبتي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا قمر*​



الله يسلمك
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متضااااااااااايقة جدا*​



ليه بس
يعني لازم تروح الفرحه وتفضل الخنقه
يارب تبقي مبسوطه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * سلامتك حبيبتي*


*الله يسلمك يا قمرتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بس
> يعني لازم تروح الفرحه وتفضل الخنقه
> يارب تبقي مبسوطه


*محدش بيفرح علطول اصلا*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سعيد لاني وفيت الدين
نشكر الله
​


----------



## yousteka (9 سبتمبر 2011)

محتاجك يا ربى اووووووى 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش قادره
تعبت اداري بضحكه مزيفه
ياااربييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش قادره
> تعبت اداري بضحكه مزيفه
> ياااربييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


 *وليه تداري بضحكة مزيفة؟*
*قمع المشاعر بيتعب اكثر!!*
*اصرخي باعلى صوت وعضي الوسادة وهترتاحي:smile01*

*الف سلامة عليكي يا حبي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا حاجة


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا اشعر بأى نوع من السعاده .. ولا الحزن ..*
*اشعر بسكون .. وهدوء .. ومــــلل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مرهق قووووووووووووى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

خااايفه اوووووووووووووووي 
يارب طمني


----------



## انريكي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

زهقان


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بالم رغم انى باضحك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

دايخه ومصدعه ونعسانه وزعلانه ومخنوقه وجعانه اووووي ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*متضايقة جدااااااااااااااااااااا اوووووووووووي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشكرك يارب وضحتلي الامور *​


----------



## yousteka (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مــــــــــــــــــــرهق
​


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مرهقه جدا وعايزه انام


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*متفائل .... رغم الأحباط المحيط بي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسوووووطة*​


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبسوووووطة*​


 
*ربنا يذيك كمان وكمان *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

باكل لبانة جايبالي صداع


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزه انااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اتخنقت انا من نفسى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يااارب يااااااااااااااااارب
اعصااابي من ناس مبتقدرش ولا بتفهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا ......


----------



## yousteka (10 سبتمبر 2011)

منتـــــــــــــــــظر
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا يذيك كمان وكمان *​


*ميرسي يا توين*
*يارب انت كمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*:yahoo:**[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2938496#post2938496"]:yahoo:**[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2938496#post2938496"]:yahoo:**[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2938496#post2938496"]:yahoo:*[/URL][/URL][/URL]​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

محتاااار اووي وحزينه اووي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلقاااااااااانة جدا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة اني عايزة افجر حد:bomb::bomb:*


----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حاسة اني عايزة افجر حد:bomb::bomb:*



*فجرى السفاره الاسرائيليه فى مصر :bud:*​ *اى حد متضايق بيروح هناك .... مجتش عليكى :boxing:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعبببببببببببببببببت جدا *​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *فجرى السفاره الاسرائيليه فى مصر :bud:*​
> 
> *اى حد متضايق بيروح هناك .... مجتش عليكى :boxing:*​


 *للاسف مش بسكن في مصر.. والا كنت فشيت خلقي في السفارة ده:act23:*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبببببببببببببببببت جدا *​


 *الف سلامة عليكي حبيبتي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تعبببببببببببببببببت جدا *​


*سلامتك يا قمرتي :smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلقااااااااااااااااااااااانة جدا عليك*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا تفاؤل مش عارف ليه ههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*حـــــــــزن*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ابتديت اتلخبططط
ومليت من الانتظار


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*انعدم جوايا الاحساس
*​


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2011)

هلا جوعاااااان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش مطمنة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مرررررررررررررهقه
عاايزه انااام


----------



## rana1981 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسوطة ما بعرف ليش مع انه مو صاير شي معي بيبسط


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*لسة متفائل ... رغم الأحباط الذي أعيش فيه الأن*
*متفائل وكلي ثقة فيك يالله وفي ترتيباتك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*كرهت الدنيا*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

هطير من الفرحة ​


----------



## انديا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مضايقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

خلاص محبط ومش جوايا اى تفاؤل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 سبتمبر 2011)

قرفان


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مضايقة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرهققققققققققققة وعندي وجع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعبان ومحدش حاسس
*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي افهمك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*حزينة وخايفه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلقااااااااااااانة جدا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *حزينة وخايفه​​*


ليه بس كده
ربنا يطمنكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قلقااااااااااااانة جدا*​



ربنا يطمنك يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يطمنك يا روكا


*ميرسي يا لو ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مرهق جدااااااا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مخنوووقه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بكلم شخص غبي اوي
عصبتني بجد


----------



## Bent Christ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

محتاره​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

متضايق​


----------



## rana1981 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عينيا بتقفل من الارهاق والتعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا الهى​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*كم أنت عظيم يا رب 

عاجزة عن شكرك يا إلهي الحبيب 
ألهذه الدرجة تحبني؟؟؟ 
أنا الضعيفة التي شككت بك
وبرحمتك وبعطفك وقت ضيقي وحزني وألمي 

معجزتك معي 
فاقت كل الوصف 
فاقت كل التعابير
فاقت كل الكلمات
فاقت كل الحروف
فاقت كل المعاني 

إستجبت لدعائي وصلاتي ودموعي 
إنتشلتني من وادي الموت والألم والدموع والحزن 
أه كم أنت حنوووون يا ربي القدوس
شكرا لك يا إلهي الحبيب
عجزت شفاهي عن شكرك يا منبع الحنان والمعجزات 
يا من قلت " ادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ  أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي"
مجدا لك يا رب 
مجدا لك يا قدوس 
مجدا لك يا صانع المعجزات 
ليتمجد إسمك القدوس دائما وأبدا يا رب 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا احساس
عادي


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعصابي اتحرقتتتتت:bomb::bomb:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اعصابي اتحرقتتتتت:bomb::bomb:*


ضيفيني معاكي
بس نفضي لان محدش هيحس باللي انتي فيه
كلو اناني
 وسلامة اعصابك يا انجي


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شايفك من بعيد يارب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس بالشسينبكخاممتنبكمبطيس

بس مش اوي


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ضيفيني معاكي
> بس نفضي لان محدش هيحس باللي انتي فيه
> كلو اناني
> وسلامة اعصابك يا انجي


*مش مستنية حد يحس... بطلت اهتم لناس من زمااااااان.. *
*الله يسلمك يا حبي*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> احساس بالشسينبكخاممتنبكمبطيس
> 
> بس مش اوي


*  باي لغة ده:2:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2011)

سجلناااااااااا حاضر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*همووووووت من الصداع*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يخربيتك يا شيخ
كده انا انتحر بجددددد
ما كل العلامات عندي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *  باي لغة ده:2:*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*



بلغتي الخاصة 
حلوة ؟ :99:


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بلغتي الخاصة
> حلوة ؟ :99:


 *ازاي هعرف:t9:*
*مش عرفت انطقها حتى:heat:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ازاي هعرف:t9:*
> *مش عرفت انطقها حتى:heat:*



اصلك لسة صغيرة ع الكلام دة :99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبانه قوي 
هاموت من الالم والحزن


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اصلك لسة صغيرة ع الكلام دة :99:


 *انت كماااااااااااان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بطلو تقلولي الكلمة ددددددددده:t32:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا تعزية وهدوء


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

خااااااااااااااااااايف ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (15 سبتمبر 2011)

سانتصر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اتخنققققققققققت ع الاخررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*واثقة فيك ياربي انك معايا *​


----------



## just member (16 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس غااااااااااااامر بالفرحة 
وبالذات فى ها اللحظة
لانى بقرب اجمل حبيبة


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة بوجع غريب فى ضهرى تاااااااانى لا عاشر *


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاسة بوجع غريب فى ضهرى تاااااااانى لا عاشر *


*سلااااااااااامتك حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش قااادرة اناااااااااااام:a82:*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*غضب كبيرررررررر:t32:*


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2011)

سجلنااااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

التفكييييييييييير هيموتني


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مش مركز خاااااااااااالص


----------



## إسرافيل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

متسامح مع كل ما حولى


----------



## ملاك السماء (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا اسعد انسانه في الدنيا ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مش شااايفه قدااامي


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*خوف من اللي جاي...*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*بشكرك ياربي علي كل شئ في حياتي *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *خوف من اللي جاي...*​



وانا اكتر منك يا انجي
نفس الاحساس وحيييييره كبيره اووووي
ربنا يطمنك 
ويكوون خير


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانا اكتر منك يا انجي
> نفس الاحساس وحيييييره كبيره اووووي
> ربنا يطمنك
> ويكوون خير


*مبفتكرش:shutup22:*


----------



## bob (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنوق
*


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*فرحانه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *مخنوق
> *


*خيييييييييييير يا واد*​


----------



## bob (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خيييييييييييير يا واد*​


*التيشرت ضيق* :smil15:
*يعني شوية نفخ كده *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *التيشرت ضيق* :smil15:
> *يعني شوية نفخ كده *


*وسعه:fun_lol:*
*طب اجيبلك بلونة:smil15:*​


----------



## bob (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وسعه:fun_lol:*
> *طب اجيبلك بلونة:smil15:*​


*مينفعش ماما حتزعقلي* :smil15:
*نو ميرسي شايلك لوقت عوزة* :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *مينفعش ماما حتزعقلي* :smil15:
> *نو ميرسي شايلك لوقت عوزة* :new6:


*هههههههههههه*
*نو طنط طيوبة مش هتزعقلك:fun_lol:*
*لالالالالالالالالا اجيبلك عشان نفسك يتكتم ولا حاجة:smil15:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا احساس بالمرارة ... لكن أشكرك يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مصدومه في كل اللي حواليا


----------



## أنجيلا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*بتقطع من الحزن...*​


----------



## إسرافيل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جيد إلى حد ما


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبتتتتتتتتتتت وياست ووقفت ف مكاااني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي في حضن كبييييييييييييييييييييير اوي 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي ارتاح


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بتوهان وعدم تركيز


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسس ان ايدك بتشيلنى يا يسوع


----------



## yousteka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

متردد
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعبت من المتردد اللى فوق ده*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

رجــــــــاء


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسوطهنشكر ربنا*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بتجدد


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسوع لاجل كل شىء​*


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الهم ورا الواحد مش سايبة ابدا
اابة دة  تعبت جدا بجد


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2011)

تعب لحد اقصى من الألم ذاتة


----------



## إسرافيل (19 سبتمبر 2011)

متسامح


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2011)

حزين وذاد ألمى بالأكثر


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الفرح جاى عن قريب
​


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*متضايقه *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*مهدودة جامد *
​


----------



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فوق الحزين بمراحـــــــل
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مبتسم


----------



## max mike (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*صلولى كتير
عندى مشاااااااااكل وهمووووووووووم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مش جايلى نوم بس عايز انام !!


----------



## marcelino (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هموت و انام


----------



## sparrow (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مكتئبه جدااااااااااااا


----------



## إسرافيل (21 سبتمبر 2011)

متسامح مع ما حولى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط وجوايا كدة سلام ونعمه وبركة ورضا وكل حاجة حلوة مادام انا ماشى مع الرب يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس باليأس وربنا يستر مش يقلب اكتئاب


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

انا كمان مبسوطة


----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*عااااااااااادي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*بشكرك يا رب ع كل حال​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2011)

خوووووووووف


----------



## أنجيلا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنوووووقة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

* الجرح اللى يجرحه الحبيب كله امانه  والبوسه  من عدوك  كلها غش​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جوايا سلام داخلى *​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مكتــــــــــــــــــــــئب

​


----------



## max mike (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياااااااااااااارب مد ايدك وحل كل المشاكل
انا تعبااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*متلخبطة...*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2011)

هلا راحة كبيرة فى قلبى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (22 سبتمبر 2011)

متالم من الغدر والخيانه​


----------



## إسرافيل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أشعر بألم قليل من الخوف على غيرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرررررررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بدوخه وصداع هايكسر راسي


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*حيررة
*​


----------



## zezza (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنوقة و عايزة اتفسح *


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مخطوب :999:


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ta3baaaaaaaaaaaaaan

​


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*فرحاااااااااااااااااااااانه *
*اخويا اتخطب   *​


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

قرفاااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *فرحاااااااااااااااااااااانه *​
> *اخويا اتخطب   *​


 
ههههههههههه كدة بردو يا وايت
اسمها خطب مش اتخطب متفضحناش يا بنتي ههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (22 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههه كدة بردو يا وايت
> اسمها خطب مش اتخطب متفضحناش يا بنتي ههههههههه


*خطب من اتخطب مش هتفرق*
*المهم انى سعيده جداً .... *
*وعقبالى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*"لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ  							بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي.  							يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي  							الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ  							الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مفتقدة راحة البال​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسوطة اكيد *​


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *خطب من اتخطب مش هتفرق*
> *المهم انى سعيده جداً .... *
> *وعقبالى ههههههههههههه*​


 
ربنا يسعدك علطول


----------



## إسرافيل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

حزنت على فراق الأحباب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*داخل عليا دور برد محترم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مخنوقه وتعبانه جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*احساسي مهلبية:fun_lol:*​


----------



## إسرافيل (23 سبتمبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## The Antiochian (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رجعت الشتوية !!*


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *رجعت الشتوية !!*



*"تلج تلج عم تشتي الدني تلج" :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *"تلج تلج عم تشتي الدني تلج" :smile02​*


*يا بختكو انا لسه حر حر عم بتشمس الدني حر:t17:*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بختكو انا لسه حر حر عم بتشمس الدني حر:t17:*​



*هههههههه 
هو إنتي صدقتي يا روكا إنه في تلج 
عنا غيوم وشوية برد بس لسه ما نزل تلج 
يلا عقبال التلج في مصر بس بتعزميني أشووووف هههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه
> هو إنتي صدقتي يا روكا إنه في تلج
> عنا غيوم وشوية برد بس لسه ما نزل تلج
> يلا عقبال التلج في مصر بس بتعزميني أشووووف هههههههههه​*


*ايوة انتو عندكم برد انا مش عندي لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه*
*وبعدين مصر بتشتي كتير احنا عندنا قلييييييييييييييييييل جدا :shutup22:*
*ملياش دحوة انا عاوز تلج تلج:2:*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة انتو عندكم برد انا مش عندي لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه*
> *وبعدين مصر بتشتي كتير احنا عندنا قلييييييييييييييييييل جدا :shutup22:*
> *ملياش دحوة انا عاوز تلج تلج:2:*​


*طيب بسيطة يا روكا إفتحي الفريزر 
بتلاقي في تلج كتير ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب بسيطة يا روكا إفتحي الفريزر
> بتلاقي في تلج كتير ههههههههههه​*


*لا انا عاوز طبيعي:bomb:*​


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بالقهر والظلم والانانيه 
واخرهم اكتئااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2011)

روح جديدة تتمادى بداخلى


----------



## أنجيلا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*حزززززززن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب .............


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووطة اوووووووووووي*​


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2011)

غـــــــــــــــــــــــــريب

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا احساس بالعناد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااحة وسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام داخلي*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووطة


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الم هيموتني
بس برده مش هاخد اي علاج بس


----------



## marmora jesus (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الم هيموتني
> بس برده مش هاخد اي علاج بس




سلامتك يا بطة
بس خدي العلاج حرام عليكي نفسك
الالم صعب
ربنا يشفيكي ويخفف عنك اي الم​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بشاورني اتنرفز واعند
امممممممممممممم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن نقول سلام داخلى دلوقتى


----------



## marcelino (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ارهاق ذهنى وجسدى​


----------



## أرزنا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح


يحتاج كل منا إلى لحظات يطلق العنان فيها لمشاعره
يخاطب بها من حوله .. 
ليتشاركـ وجدانياً معهم فـ معاناته ولو بـ كلمة واحدة


(يارب ساعدنا)


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا رجاء فى المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*متلخبط جداا*​


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2011)

on last day...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارهاق وتعب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مصدومه صدمه بنت لاذينه
مخليه راسي بتلف وتخبط في بعضها ):


----------



## أنجيلا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*متلخبطة ع الاخرررر*
*حاسة بحالي تائهة*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

انا فرحاااااااااااااااااااانه من يومين لغاية دلوقتى بسبب وجود شخص جميبل اووووووووى فى حياتى


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسس ان كل هموووووووووووم الدنيا فوق اكتافى ومش قادر اشيلها​*


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فرحة عارمة تملا القلب


----------



## المفدى بالدم (24 سبتمبر 2011)

منتصر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلللللللللللللللللللللللللللق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*واثقه ف الهى​*


----------



## yousteka (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ماوصلتش لحاجة

​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*غربة وحنين 
*​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتارة اووووووووووووى:t19:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 سبتمبر 2011)

صداع فظيع اوي وضغط عالي جدا​


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*سعيده بكل المقاييس *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وانا مبسوط علشان هتناول بنعمة المسيح بكرة


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*احساس رهيب متل احساس الطفل يللي بنسرق  من بين ايدين امه 
ضلمتني وكسرت قلبي *​


----------



## إسرافيل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محتار


----------



## Desert Rose (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الليلة احساسى غريب عاشق وانا مالى حبيب *
*حبيت كل الناس لامونى حبيت كل احبابى باعونى قولت الحب احسن قولت الحب اضمن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ع المستوى الخاص اكثر تفاؤل
أما ع المستوى العام فبلاش اقول احسن *


----------



## totty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*على المستوى العام والخاص قلقانه من بكره*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت ومستعد للحظة الموت ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2011)

راحة حلوة ممزوجة بفرحة مليا القلب


----------



## إسرافيل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

متفائل جداً


----------



## sparrow (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مش كويس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الوحي نازل عليا ^_^*​


----------



## Desperado_3d (25 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
شعوري هو ممممم ألم و راحة بنفس الوقت ^_^


----------



## yousteka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مبســـــــــوط شوية

​


----------



## max mike (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتار وقلقان
طمنى يارب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبسوووووووطة طبعا لكنيييييستى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جوايا كوكتيل من الاحاسيس


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بداخلي الالما لا حدود لها
يارب قويني علي احتماله


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مخنووووووقة جدااااااا... وعندي صداااااااع..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مررررررررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مرهقه ومتلخبطه ومحتاره


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عايزة انام*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 سبتمبر 2011)

انتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

فاقده الاحساس


----------



## إسرافيل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

"قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم"
متسامح مع ما حولى


----------



## سمراءءء (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*يللي منحتني اياه اليوم ياربي كتير علي بشكرك  
مبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوطه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مرهق ونعسان


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2011)

قلق وحيره:t19:


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مريضه  .... *​


----------



## lovely dove (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*اكتئاااااااااااااااااااااااب *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتخنقـــــــت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 سبتمبر 2011)

احساس بالظلم 
وظلم كتيييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة بهدوء 
يا ترى هو سلام داخلي ولا هدوء ما قبل العاصفة :smile02​*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*حاسة بأنفجار فى راسى وشكله كده ضغطى عالى *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*عاااااااااااااااادي*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2011)

امممم
ولا شيئ....


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبان


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاسة بأنفجار فى راسى وشكله كده ضغطى عالى *






وانا كمان نفس الشئ
سلامتك يا قمر
ربنا يرفع عنا


----------



## سمراءءء (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ا*حسسسسسسسسسسسسسساسسي 
 كاني فوق السحاب​*


----------



## treaz (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه من جوة اوووووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

treaz قال:


> تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه من جوة اوووووووووووووى


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسمع ترانيم*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فيا شعور طيب بها الوقت
اشكر المسيح


----------



## just girl (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حاسة بهدوء​*
> 
> *يا ترى هو سلام داخلي ولا هدوء ما قبل العاصفة :smile02*​


* ذكية ُ ُ جداً مشاركتك ،، هدوء يخيف حين نبحث عن مصدره فى دنيا الضوضاء و ضغوطات الحياة.. أحببت منك ذلك*

*مودتـــى،، *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرتاحة *.....​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبان من الانفلونزا ههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:

فرحان


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2011)

just girl قال:


> * ذكية ُ ُ جداً مشاركتك ،، هدوء يخيف حين نبحث عن مصدره فى دنيا الضوضاء و ضغوطات الحياة.. أحببت منك ذلك*
> 
> *مودتـــى،، *



ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي
 ويبعد كل التعب والضغوطات عن أولاده 
محبتي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسس انى واقع من الدور العشرين هههههههههه


----------



## إسرافيل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بدأت أتفائل أكثر


----------



## just girl (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*أحب ربى يسوع،، الذى أضاء ظلمة القلوب مابين الضلوع،، والذى كان نوره على المسكونة ِ موضوع،، حبك يا الهنا حب ُ ُ مشروع،، وابداً اسجد لك يا يسوع *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تائهه في افكار كثيره جوايا
يارب ارشدني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرهقة جدا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حزين قوووووووووى بس لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك يارب


----------



## treaz (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد اشكر ربنااااااا لانه ريحنى جدااااااااا من شى كان تعبنى اشكرررررررررررررك يا حبيبى يسوووووووع


----------



## marmora jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

متعصبة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 سبتمبر 2011)

حاسه بالضياع وباني انتهيت 
مستنيه بس ربنا ياخد امانتو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعبانة اوووووي ورجليا اتلوئت*​


----------



## إسرافيل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

"  سلاما اترك لكم.سلامي اعطيكم.ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا.لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب."
مع هذه الآية لا أضطرب ومتفائل جدا


----------



## ملحد حر (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسوط جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*هموت من التعب وربنا يستر*​


----------



## إسرافيل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

"   لان جهالة الله احكم من الناس.وضعف الله اقوى من الناس"
متفائل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرهقة جامد*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبان من الانفلونزا قووووووووى بس نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

قلبى وجعنى من الاخبار اللى تتعب دى


----------



## أنجيلا (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*دماغي هينفجر*
*حاسة بصداع رهيييييييب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مضايقه مني نفسي قوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش هسجل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسوطه ناو


----------



## sparrow (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## نغم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مخنوقة


----------



## sparrow (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مرهقه


----------



## إسرافيل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

احساسى معزى


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عارف


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## إسرافيل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*احساسى انا مش انا leasantr​*


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*طاير من الفرحة وبنفسية ممتازة
ومبتسم بطول الوقت
وبحب كل شيئ من حولى
just love
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

just member قال:


> *طاير من الفرحة وبنفسية ممتازة
> ومبتسم بطول الوقت
> وبحب كل شيئ من حولى
> just love
> *​




*الله يسهلووووو ياسيدددى :yaka:​*


----------



## sparrow (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مصدعه وتعبانه جداااا


----------



## zezza (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*عنيا مرهقة كتيييييييير *


----------



## yousteka (2 أكتوبر 2011)

t3baaaaaaaaaaaan

​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك ضاااااااااايعة . يا رب موووووووووووت

*​


----------



## نغم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أصعب من هذه الكلمة... لا أصعب من هذه اللحظة... لا أصعب من أن تحاول وصف ما لا يمكن وصفه... بأي شكل..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مش مبسوطة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أكتوبر 2011)

تعبانة ومتضايقة


----------



## انريكي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:

طب يسوع معي اتضايق ليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب​*


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*فرحانه *
*يوم كان رائع*​


----------



## إسرافيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى أمل فى غد أفضل


----------



## ميرنا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بحبك يا ابويا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 أكتوبر 2011)

متنرفز


----------



## sausan (4 أكتوبر 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو دلوقتي يبقى نعس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 احساسي ممتاز لانني اكب لكم .وسعادتي لا توصف عندما اقراء عن رب المجد يسوع .
الله يبارك هذا الموقع .وكل المواقع المسيحية .لاننا متعتشون دائما لكلمة الرب ووالدته مريم العذراء وجميع القديسين


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله انهارده احسن بكتير
 كان نص يوم حلو فرق جدا معايا


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*صداااااع *


----------



## sparrow (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الحمد لله انهارده احسن بكتير
> كان نص يوم حلو فرق جدا معايا


 
دا اكيد تاثير الراجل الصعيدي ابو جلابيه 
ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*هدوء .... *​


----------



## إسرافيل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

غريب لكن متفائل


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

رحاااااااااااااااااانه بس قلقااااااااااااانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> دا اكيد تاثير الراجل الصعيدي ابو جلابيه
> ههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه والنبي كان راجل تحفه
اهو سلي طريقنا
المره الجايه افتكري نبقي ندور عليه ونركب معاه
ههههههههههههههه
وربنا يسترها ومش يودينا العباسيه
هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسوع ع كل لحظه اكون فيها انا واسرتى ف امان​*


----------



## sparrow (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه والنبي كان راجل تحفه
> اهو سلي طريقنا
> المره الجايه افتكري نبقي ندور عليه ونركب معاه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
هههههههه اه الصراحه فطسنا من الضحك 
هياخد ثواب علي الضحك الي ضحكهولنا


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اتحرقت في ايدي (((((((((​


----------



## sparrow (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بحجات كتير سيئه


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وحشتونى ونشكر ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*قلق وتوتر
لكن
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مصدعة كتييييييييير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مش مرتاح​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبسوطة *​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

برة الحياة​


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي برد مفطسني 
تعبني جداااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> عندي برد مفطسني
> تعبني جداااااااااا




*الف سلامه عليكي يا سهير
انشاء الله الحقن تجيب نتيجه
مش هشمت فيكي زي ماعملتي
​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

حاسس بخنقة وضيقة حاسس انى انا بتهد








































ضحكت عليكو انا حلو


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا سهير*
> *انشاء الله الحقن تجيب نتيجه*
> *مش هشمت فيكي زي ماعملتي*​


 
لا مهو واضح مش شمتان خالص 
بس عموما ليك يوم واكيد قريب ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> لا مهو واضح مش شمتان خالص
> بس عموما ليك يوم واكيد قريب ههههههههههههه




*بجد ربنا يسمع من بقك
بس يبقي اكبر من البرد :smile01​*


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بجد ربنا يسمع من بقك*
> 
> *بس يبقي اكبر من البرد :smile01*​


 
يا ساتر يارب 
لا ياعم مليش دعوة انا اخري دور برد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مكسووره


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*حااسس انك هتبقى بُنطى 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حااسس انك هتبقى بُنطى
> *



ودي حاجه وحشه ولا حلوه يا مينا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حااسس انك هتبقى بُنطى
> *



يابرنس انا اطول ابأة بنطك  ؟


----------



## نغم (8 أكتوبر 2011)

حاسة انى محتاجة اساعد من كل قلبي اى شخص كان فى اى موضوع كان


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أكتوبر 2011)

احساس بـ لا شيئ


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاسة انى فى كابوس يارب افوق :36_11_13:​*


----------



## كوك (8 أكتوبر 2011)

_حاسس ان هسيب المعهد وهشتغل بياع طماطم _
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## yousteka (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مش حاسس اى حاجة

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حزييينه اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مكتئبه


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كوك قال:


> _حاسس ان هسيب المعهد وهشتغل بياع طماطم _
> _هههههههههه_​


والله افيد بلا نيلة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حاسه بضيااااااااااااااع


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*منتهى القلق ع اقباط ماسبيرووو 
ربنا يستر بجد ويعديها ع خير*


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا رب استرها و عديها على خير ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم تسخين 1.5 kg من غاز النتروجين N2 إيزوبارياً من درجة الحرارة 20 درجة سيليسيوس الى 800 درجة سيليسيوس فإذا علمت بأن السعات الحرارية الوسطية بثبات الضغط و الحجم تتغيران وفق العلاقات التالية:
cv = 0.7272 - 0.00008855 t
cp = 1.024 + 0.00008855 t
احسب كمية الحرارة الكلية Q المعطاة لغاز النتروجين و تغير الطاقة الداخلية الاجمالية دلتا U????

ههههههههههه الشاطر يحللي مسألة الترموديناميك هيدي
بوكرا عندي هيي الصبح و الدوكتورة معندة بدنا نحلا و أنا نعساااااااااااانة ههههههه
يلي بيحلا مممممممم ... بدي اعطيه العلامة لإلو :smil16:
*​


----------



## bob (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مقهور
*


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه يا رب ؟ ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟!​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

احساس بالغضب والظلم
والعجز في نفس الوقت

اين انت ايها الرب المخلص
انظر الي صراخ وانين شعبك وانقذهم
من عدو الخير
ارجوك اتدخل واتصرف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*حرق دم *​


----------



## Critic (9 أكتوبر 2011)

زفت...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مرااااااااااااار و نااااااااااااااااااااااااااار​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا ربييييييييييييييييي شو هالنعس كلووووووووووووو هفففففففففف*

عبالي يمر يوم و ما نق فييييييييييييييييه هههههههههه​


----------



## مسرة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*اريد احس بالسعادة بالفرح بالخفه*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*عبالي انسى بس يلي صار حرقنيييييييييييييييييي
الكذب بشع
*​


----------



## انريكي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حرقت دم من الي بيحصل ده بي شعبي الغالي


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*حاسة ان الدنيا ضاقت بيا...*​


----------



## amalon (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حاسة بوحدة.. و كتير حزينة لأني عندي معارف كتيييير بس و لا حدا بقدر احكي معاه.. بحاجة لأني فضفض..


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل ولكن يا رب نحوك اعيننا​*


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تسليــــــــــــــم ​


----------



## just member (11 أكتوبر 2011)

متعب بشكل كبييير


----------



## treaz (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حاسه بسلام داخلى وبايد ربنا فى كل حيااااااااتى اشكرك يارب وعندى ثقه رهيبه بربنا


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*شاعره بأطمئنان يفوق العاصفه ..*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

قوى جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*أحساس بالحزن :smil13:*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تسجيللللللللل


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2011)

_نشكر الله على كل شيئ_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

.ExternalClass p.ecxMsoNormal, .ExternalClass li.ecxMsoNormal, .ExternalClass div.ecxMsoNormal{margin-bottom:.0001pt;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";}.ExternalClass a:link, .ExternalClass span.ecxMsoHyperlink{color:blue;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass a:visited, .ExternalClass span.ecxMsoHyperlinkFollowed{colorurple;text-decoration:underline;}.ExternalClass span.ecxEmailStyle17{font-family:Arial;color:windowtext;}@page Section1{size:8.5in 11.0in;}.ExternalClass div.ecxSection1{page:Section1;}
اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء​فأنت لمحبتك تقربنا إليك بالتجارب.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

amalon قال:


> حاسة بوحدة.. و كتير حزينة لأني عندي معارف كتيييير بس و لا حدا بقدر احكي معاه.. بحاجة لأني فضفض..


 فضفضى للرب فهو اجمل اب و صديق..هيسمع كل كلامك و هيطيب و يخفف حملك...
 إخوتك فى الرب هنا كتااااااااااااااااااااارررررررررررر  طلعى إلى جواكى و إحكى..مهما كان حملك و مهما كان غلطك الرب قادر يمحى كل شىء...محدش معندوش احمال و محدش مبيعملش اخطاء...كلنا خراف تايها و محتاجه للراعى الصالح.إسمعى مشاكل الاخرين و تجدى مشكلتك هينه و صليبك خفيف.


----------



## max mike (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*يايسوع تعبااااااااان​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شايف نهضه مسيحيه بمصر​


----------



## Rosetta (13 أكتوبر 2011)

إحساسي ...... لا تعليق ! ​


----------



## zezza (13 أكتوبر 2011)

منتظـــــــــــــرة​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بكره 2011 جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تسجييييييييييييييل


----------



## prayer heartily (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بشكر ربنا ان الضيقه خلتنا كلنا كمسيحين نلجا لربنا ونصلي بالروح الجميله دي وبقلب كده ونقرب اكتر واكتر من ربنا


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بتنجان


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2011)

زهقاااااااااااااان ومخنوق


----------



## yousteka (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ma5no2 awiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_اجبليك انبوبه بوتجاز يا تيكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*أررررررررررق *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

حييييييييره وخوف من بكره


----------



## مسرة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ملل قاتل و فقدان الشهيه لعمل اي شي​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

_اى احساس رخم وحش اى حاجة _​


----------



## white.angel (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*نفسى حزينه جداً جداً حتى الموت .. دموعى تنساب رغماً عنى .. *
*حزناً على مسيحى واخوتى المحرومين منه ..*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اووووووووووف​


----------



## yousteka (17 أكتوبر 2011)

t3baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
​


----------



## Twin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*مازلت متفائل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2011)

_فى امل فى يوم كويس_​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اووووووووووف​


وانا ان اووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2011)

_هههههههههههه ايه الانتشار الكبير لكلمة اوف دا_
_تيب اوووووووووووووووف _​


----------



## rana1981 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

عادي مالي حاسة بشي


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> عادي مالي حاسة بشي


لا انهردة يوم اوووووووف


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _هههههههههههه ايه الانتشار الكبير لكلمة اوف دا_
> _تيب اوووووووووووووووف _​


وطنى يا جوجو


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*مللللللللللللل قااااااتل وخنقة *​


----------



## marcelino (18 أكتوبر 2011)

أرهااق​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أكتوبر 2011)

_تعبان بس مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووط_
_نشكر الل_ه ​


----------



## prayer heartily (19 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام داخلي ​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أرهااق​


من كتر الشغل طبعااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مللللللللللللل قااااااتل وخنقة *​


انضمى لحزب اوووووووووف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*اول مره احس بحزن شديد و ببكاء هستيرى لمجرد إن حد وجه لى كلمه لوم على خطاء غير مقصود و ختم كلمه اللوم بهذه الجمله:**(انت مسيحية صح؟!!)*
*انا حزينه اوى.........مش عارفا ليه حسى إنى متهانه اوى...يمكن علشان من  مسيحى مثلى؟؟ ولا الواحد  خلاص بقى مش مستحمل  كلمه....*​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*مصددددددددعة ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مضايق ااوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2011)

خنقه وضيقه​


----------



## marcelino (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> من كتر الشغل طبعااااااااااااا




اةةةةة :heat:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*حسى بسخونه  و تعب ..بس فرحانه إنى سامحت إلى غلت فيا ..مع إنه معبرنيش بكلمه و لا حتى قال متزعليش مكنش قصدى...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جوايا ثقة وإيمان بالرب يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أكتوبر 2011)

_لخبطة مش جنون _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مش حاسه بحاجه واهو ارحمم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

احساس بالانهيار والاكتئاب


----------



## zezza (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*لسة تعبانة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى إمان كبير.. بس فى نفس الوقت حزن رهيب...


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2011)

صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ​


----------



## مسرة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*احساس ب حِمل ثقيل *
*و حزن قليل و فرح اقل *
*لكن اليأس بعيد عني كثير *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مش مستقر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جوايا تعزيات كبيرة رغم كل حاجة محبطة


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*يئســـــت*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2011)

تعبانة جدا ((((​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

هااااااااااااااااادى خالص


----------



## المفدى بالدم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اعصارمن الالم​


----------



## bob (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*متحير
*


----------



## marcelino (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بتنجان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

باكل قصب ههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2011)

تعبانة ​


----------



## white.angel (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*سعيده جداً ... فها قد حلت حمامة السلام فى بيت احبائى ... *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مـٌـــــــر


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ززفـت​


----------



## bob (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*قلقان
*


----------



## amalon (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشتاقة الك كتير حبيبي.


----------



## سمراءءء (31 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشقه لحد الجنون حاسه انه ربنا راضي عني بمنحي حبك


----------



## amalon (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ناطرة رجوعك..


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

محرج خالص من الشهيدة دميانة وبركتها ههههههههه بامانة


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> محرج خالص من الشهيدة دميانة وبركتها ههههههههه بامانة




اول مره اشوف حد يُحرج من قديس :smil12:​


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2011)

حزينه ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مش حاسه بحاجه​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 نوفمبر 2011)

فى وسط عاصفه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

متوتر بس مش خايف علشان ربنا قووووى


----------



## سمراءءء (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*بخيانه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

متفااااااااااائل رغم الصعاب !


----------



## أنجيلا (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*سئمــــت*​


----------



## marcelino (2 نوفمبر 2011)

يأسـت​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا يسووووع ع مرور اللحظات الصعبه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اتخنقت​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مبسوووووووووووط رغم كل الصعاب 
​


----------



## ICE IDG (3 نوفمبر 2011)

متضايق شويةى لكن نشكر ربنات


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مش مركز ... وحاسس انى واقع من الدور العاشر من شدة الارهاق


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شويه زهق على شويه خنقه


----------



## سمراءءء (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مش نعسانه


----------



## emad93 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مرهق جداااااااااا


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

not bad


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ياربى انا هاتكل عليك


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حاجات كتير بصراحة مش قادر الواحد يوصفها بس كلمة واحدة ممكن تتقال محتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مكتئب إكتئاب فظييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع


----------



## سمراءءء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حزينه  لحد الموت على الخرفان


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> حزينه  لحد الموت على الخرفان




:new6::new6::new6::new6:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أحساسى حلوووو :smil6:​


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر المسيح على كل حال


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحساسي حلو ...

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس باندهاش كدة هههههههه


----------



## سمراءءء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

http://[url=http://www.0zz0.com][img]http://www11.0zz0.com[[B][CENTER]فرحانه  قووووووووووووي
[/CENTER][/B]


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2011)

mixed feelings but I feel a kind of happiness ​


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مممممممممم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*احساسى كده
*
 :yahoo::ura1::yahoo::ura1::yahoo::ura1::yahoo:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

happiness


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس إحاسيس جديدة عليا ههههههههههه بس لسه موصلتش للجنون


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

just happy with this happy sunny morning ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

feeling free


----------



## prayer heartily (7 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام داخلي ونضح علي الخارج ايضا


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل نوعا ما ...


----------



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2011)

زهقت من اجازة العيد الممله دي


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملل ملل​


----------



## ICE IDG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

احساسى الوقت بحب كل حاجة حوليا
ونفسى الوقت يعدى بخير كدة دايما


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص

حاسة انى اتجننت خلاص


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شخص جرحني : ألم


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش حاسة بحاجة خالص
> 
> حاسة انى اتجننت خلاص




ههههههههه
وهذا هو المطلوب
ويبقي انتي اكيد في مصر
:smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هاطق بس


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

آذتني .....


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس انى عايش فى دنيا لوحدى


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرتاحة نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاسس انى عايش فى دنيا لوحدى



same feeling ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*وينك احساسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسه بوحده فظييييييييييييييييييييييييييييعه :090104~384:​


----------



## white.angel (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*راحه عجيبه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاسس بوجود النعمة فى حياتى وانا مستهلش ..*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*موجوعة ... قلبي ... روحي ...كلي*​


----------



## إسرافيل (9 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

محتاره قوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا
 احسن بكتير


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كرهت نفسي​


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2011)

لماذا يصعب علينا الاعتراف بالحب ..؟
 أخوفا من الصد أم خوفا من أنفسنا أن تضعف فتختنق الحروف على الشفاه قبل أن تولد ..؟

 لماذا ندع الفرصة تتسرب من أيدينا .. ولا نحرك ساكنا  للتعبير عن ما فى قلبنا من الشوق والحنين .. ثم نثور بعدها ونصب  جام غضبنا على الأيام التي تفرقنا ..؟


----------



## johna&jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الي جاي احسن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا ربى-- و افرح برجوعى اليك*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بداية النهــــــــــاية​
ـــــــــــــ


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بداية النهــــــــــاية​
> ـــــــــــــ
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



* ايه الياس دة يابوب   اذا كان ابن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب كدة  الناس الغلبانه التانيه تعمل ايه 
 اقولك قصه وفكر  كدة يابوب
  التجارب بتصنع الرجال يابوب  وعندك مثلا داؤد الملك اذا لم يتعذب ويهرب من الملك شاول كان هيبقى داؤد الجميل الوسيم اللى اخر حاجه يعملها  ان يمشى ورا شويه ماغز  فقط 
 لكن الله وضعه فى التجارب  والمشاكل كثر و وهروب من الملك شاول لكى يصنع منه ملك قوى جدا ويدوم ملكه على الارض 
 وعندك كمان قصه ( يوسف) فكر كدة اذا لم يضع الله ان يكون عبدا   وبيباع ماذا كان وضع يوسف كان هيبقى راعى ماعز   فقط ولا ويبقى ابن ابوة دلوعه بس لبس احلى البس واحلى الاكل ويكون راعى غنم لكن الله وضعه وسط تجارب صعبه جدا   فكان راجل عظيم من التجارب صنعت منه راجل حكيم وقوى جدا واصبح الرجل التانى فى مصر وكلمه منة يتوقف عليها حياة بشر كتير 
  فلا تحزن من التجارب  يااخى وثق ان الله بيصنع منك راجل قوى يواجه الحياة   
    وبعدين  يااخى الحبيب التجارب والمشاكل دة هى شطه الحياة  لو الحياة من غير تجارب هتبقى مش لها طعم 
       المسيح يكون معاك ويطلعك من عالم الياس دة  ويحافظ عليك
                     اخوك الخاطى 
                          يوليوس*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*حـــــــب *


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مفيش فايدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*تفكير صامت *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا رب-- ارجوك-- لا تجعلنى احذن و ابكى-- خبينى فى حضنك يا رب-*


----------



## أنجيلا (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*بتنجان*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بتنجان*


* اللللللللللله بحبه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس بملل ..!!


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحساس بالغربة .... فوق غربتي*​


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اللللللللللله بحبه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* مقلي والا مسقعة leasantr *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي ابكي


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

:36_1_6:  :crying:  :36_1_38: :190vu:


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووط خااااااااااااااااااااالص علشان أتناولت النهاردة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أنتظار ......


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حتى صباح الخير مبقاش مسموحلى اقولها 
اوووووووووووووف


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

عندي لامبالاه من كتر الصدامات ):


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياربى قوينى----*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موجوعة كتير.. بس يسوع بيريحني.


----------



## Critic (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مش مرتاح


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب حقق أمانيي .....


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مرتاحه ومش مرتاحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مافيش فايده ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*عااااااادى​​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مافيش فايده ​



ومفيش فايدة بيطنش 
كل ده ولسه ما حنش 
إديته رنة ولا رنش وأنا لسه برضه ما حرمتش هههههههههه
ذكرتيني بالأغنية يا ميرنا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ومفيش فايدة بيطنش
> كل ده ولسه ما حنش
> إديته رنة ولا رنش وأنا لسه بضه ما حرمتش هههههههههه
> ذكرتيني بالأغنية يا ميرنا​



هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2011)

وجع :190vu:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تعبانه :smil13:​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*ينفع أسجل احساسى بكلمه وكوباية قهوه 
صباحكم ورد
يارب أكرمنا
*


----------



## amalon (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أمل...


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

دمــــاغ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2011)

متوتر انا ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 نوفمبر 2011)

:36_19_5:​


----------



## إسرافيل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعبانه نفسيا جدا... قلبي تعبني من كتر تعبي يا رب *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش فاهما  أحاسيسى!!!! حسى إنى مش حسا بحاجه!!!*


----------



## يهودى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

im drunk now
haha
jokin


----------



## amalon (13 نوفمبر 2011)

دايخة و مخنوقة.. -_-


----------



## zezza (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*:ura1::ura1: فرحانة بالمطرة 
رجعت الشتوية *


----------



## الملك أبجر (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب !


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ربي كم أشفق على العقول المغيبة !!!!!! *


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

سمك لبن​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفيش إحساس..................صمت*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*كوكتيل مشاعر*​


----------



## سمراءءء (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسطوله سطلان غير شكل هههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## إسرافيل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

قد يكون تحول الصمت إلى الرغبه فى البكاء


----------



## سمراءءء (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ناسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 
الغيره عم تقتلنيييييييييييييي  وبتوكل بي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2011)

إرهاااااااااااااااااااااق جااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_حزين جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ_​


----------



## magedrn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بفكر فى شئ مولع دماغى


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كل احساس وحش ومتعب جوايا دلوقتي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كل احساس وحش ومتعب جوايا دلوقتي ​


  بامانه القلوب عن بعضها 
ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمر


----------



## amalon (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بابا يسوع.. أنا كتير مبسوطة! ^_^
أخوتي الحزينين, اطلبوا من يسوع و سيعطيكم, أنا لم أطلب يوما و تركت دون جواب.
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ICE IDG (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جوايا تعب فظيع


----------



## إسرافيل (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بحاول أكون متفائل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن تاخدنى يا رب--------


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هو انا لو مت فى حد هياخد بالو!!!ولا كمان هموت فى صمت--- ذى كدا ما انا طول حياتى عايشاها صمت فى صمت-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

باى باى----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا لو مت فى حد هياخد بالو!!!ولا كمان هموت فى صمت--- ذى كدا ما انا طول حياتى عايشاها صمت فى صمت-


*بعد الشر عليكى يا حبيبتى 
ليه بتقولى كده بس 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحميكى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*متلجة من الجو الرهيييييب ده*​


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا لو مت فى حد هياخد بالو!!!ولا كمان هموت فى صمت--- ذى كدا ما انا طول حياتى عايشاها صمت فى صمت-



لالالالالالا سلامه قلبك يا قلبي 
ليه بس كدا دنتي جوا القلب وما تقولي كدا


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

احساسسسي  قرفانه ​


----------



## Twin (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*في أحتياج ....  للمعونة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*كبرياااااااء 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كل حاجه صعبانه عليا :190vu:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا مطمن مادام أنت معايا يا الهى يسوع


----------



## sparrow (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ضرسي وجعني 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2011)

> ضرسي وجعني
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااء



سلامتك يا سبارو


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2011)

امممم عاااادى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشى الحال نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووووق​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*احسن بكتييير اشكر الرب..اشكرك سمراء..اشكرك بنت العزراء*


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس ان ربنا هيفرجها  قريب


----------



## سمراءءء (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*مغرووومه D*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*احبااااااااااااط​*


----------



## سمراءءء (16 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *احسن بكتييير اشكر الرب..اشكرك سمراء..اشكرك بنت العزراء*



لا يا قلبي  ما في بينا ميرسي وشكرا بس بجد انا اقلقت عليكي ونشكر ربنا انه نفسيتك اليوم احسن بكتير


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنووووووووقه


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> مخنووووووووقه


.
*ربنا معاكى ويقويكى ويفك عنيك اى حاجة خنقاكى 
*
_انا حاسس ان اللى جاى احسن
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

برد خالص النهاردة


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا 
بس عايزه انام


----------



## يهودى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*wanna eat
*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عااااااايشة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرتاح *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى افصل شويه عن العالم و ارجع تانى....."موئقت" لسا مش مستعده للإنتقال هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> لا يا قلبي ما في بينا ميرسي وشكرا بس بجد انا اقلقت عليكي ونشكر ربنا انه نفسيتك اليوم احسن بكتير


 اسفا إنى قلقتك...... الرب إتصرف و مشى الشرير إلى عمال يحبطنى و يفكرنى بكل حاجه وحشه... بس خلاص..انا تمااام
 اشكرك حبيييبتى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنت مرتاح و هلا حزييييييييين *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *كنت مرتاح و هلا حزييييييييين *


* الرب يشيل كل الاحزان و ترجع مرتاح تانى *

*انا فرحانه-----*


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــ رب ـــــــــــــــــــا *
*أستمع وأستجيب لتنهداتي ولنبضات قلبي*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*متضايق من الانتظار ...*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * الرب يشيل كل الاحزان و ترجع مرتاح تانى *
> 
> *انا فرحانه-----*


*
يارب تكوني دوم فرحانة ....
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

متململ


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*و الله بردااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووووووق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووق


*الرب يفك الخنقه و تبقا مرتاح---*

*انا انتظر إلى جاى---فى حاله ترقب*
* :thnk0001:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل شوية يعنى هههههههه


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى اضرب الناس على وشها و اقولهم فوقوا بقى فوقوا :act23:*


----------



## Rosetta (18 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *نفسى اضرب الناس على وشها و اقولهم فوقوا بقى فوقوا :act23:*



*يا ريت تبدي فيي يا زيزا  
نفسي أصحى من إللي أنا فيه بقى *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا هكذا؟؟؟ .... *


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووووووقه
مش عارفه اى حاجه فى اى حاجه​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسي رح ينقطع *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*أكره الانتظار....*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى مش فرحانة ولا زعلانة


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مسبهل هههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الخوف والحزن مالى قلبى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

_*احساس فظيع وايام غريبه
*_​


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس ان فى حاجة كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة فى حياتى ناقصة النهاردة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*حلم غير مستحيل *


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اوووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اوووووووووووووووووف​


هتولعى فالصفحة​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*نعسان *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارفا ليه بعدت*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووط


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*صاحي و شارب قهوة ! *


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2011)

احساس اى حد راجع من الامتحان


----------



## mero_engel (19 نوفمبر 2011)

كل شي انكشف وبان


----------



## سمراءءء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*احساسي النهرده بدي ابكي بحضن امي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 نوفمبر 2011)

فرح يغلبو الحزززززززززن


----------



## انريكي (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارف ابصراحة :nunu0000:


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عايز أفكر فى حاجة !


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الله ع كل حاااااااااااااااال​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

إحساس بهدوء فظيع جوايا


----------



## amalon (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*فخورة بحالي*


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

استسلام لليأس​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *احساسي النهرده بدي ابكي بحضن امي​*


 اوقات البكى بيريح.....الرب يشيل التقل و يخفف الحزن و يضع مكانه فرحه و إبتسامه


----------



## سمراءءء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اوقات البكى بيريح.....الرب يشيل التقل و يخفف الحزن و يضع مكانه فرحه و إبتسامه



*شي اكيد يا احلا اخت انه البكا  بريححححححححح  
انا من سنين نسيت الضحك من القلب ازاي بكون ونست طعمه وحلاوته الزمن علمني وذوقني مرارته حتي نسيت حلاوه الايام 
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

احساسي اليوم غير كل الايام الم شديد  ايه دااااااااااااااا رح افقع من الوجع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الم ما بعدة الم و جرح يؤذيني جدا جدا جدا ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2011)

متضايقة جداا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*متفائلة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> احساسي اليوم غير كل الايام الم شديد ايه دااااااااااااااا رح افقع من الوجع


 *الرب يداوى الوجع الرب قادر--- الرب معكى حبيبتى*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملل.. ارهاق.. تعب.. صداع.. ارق.. حزن.. الم.. حنــــــــين.......*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ايها الشخص الرائع .... تأكد بأني سوف أكون روحا تحوم حولك اينما ذهبت و اينما جئت , تمضي السنين ...تطوي امور و أمور ...لكنك لن تكون أبدا ضمن طيات النسيان ...
فأنت نجمة وحيدة في سمائي ... دائما أنظر اليك في لياليي ... تظئ طريقي بنورك الخافت ...لأنك بعيد ...لكن نورك يخترق قلبي ..... *


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

تومااااااااااااام


----------



## amalon (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بدي أصرخ بأعلى صوتي..


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*دمار بدمار .... كم قاسية هي الحياة ! *


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 نوفمبر 2011)

زعلانه اووووووى :cry2::cry2:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق_​


----------



## Rosetta (21 نوفمبر 2011)

إلهي نفسي حزينة حتى الموت​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمدلله


----------



## ICE IDG (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد بكرة احلى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارفا هل اصبحت متبلده المشاعر!!! و لا هو ده سلام داخلى!!!*


----------



## emad93 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

كويس اليوم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نهايتي..... *


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

قلبى بينبض


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*شبه عايش *


----------



## إسرافيل (21 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> استسلام لليأس​



[Q-BIBLE]ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة. لوقا الاصحاح 4 الاية 14[/Q-BIBLE]
الله يقوي روحكـ وإيمانكـ


----------



## إسرافيل (21 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 نوفمبر 2011)

:010105~332::010105~332::010105~332::010105~332:​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

انا كرهت نفسى يا جدعااااااااان بجد منخوق اوووووووى ​


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*ازاى اعيش مرتاح ونفسي موجوعه 
وازاى احس بأمان وحياتى ممنوعه 
نفسي اشوف القمر فى يوم لونه ابيض لا حزين ولا مهوم ولا حتى متكدر
بس الزمن غلاب والحكم للازمان 
يعمل ايه عميان فى الضلمه بيضبش 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ضااايعه 
يارب انقذني من الضياع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرتاحه يا رب فى حضنك...مش عارفا ده سلام و لا إذبهلال و صدمه من إلى بيحصل... بس مش عارفا حسا بهدوء و سلام!!*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااان جعاااااااااااااااااااااان جعاااااااااااااااااااااان ههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*عاااااادى​​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*رغبة شديدة فى الموت وانتهاء الحياة *


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شو بيعرفني شو إحساسي 
بطلنا نميز حتى أحاسيسنا ! ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشتياق كبير جدا ....*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا ... متفائل أنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااااا​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعب شديد و أرهاق *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *تعب شديد و أرهاق *


*الف سلامه عليك اخى....*

*انا مش عارفا اكتئب ولا اتفائل...مبقتش فاهما إه إلى بيحصل...*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اووووف


----------



## Twin (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*صبرني يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

متفائل بردوووووووووو


----------



## magedrn (24 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس ان فى حاجة مهمة اوووووووى النهاردة ناقصنى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفيش جديد​​*


----------



## Twin (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*محتاج للمسة من إيديك يارب*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* انت وثيقه من الفوز ​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحس براحة معك ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*إحساس فرحه...قلبى مش سايع... خايفا ينفجر*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بمووووووووووووت ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*قرفااااااااااااانة حياااااااااتي*​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مش حلوة ​


----------



## raffy (25 نوفمبر 2011)

محتااااااااااااااارة


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جامد ..... إحساس متجمد*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس بسلام مش عارف ليه هههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*راحـــــة....*


----------



## أنجيلا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مـلــــل*​


----------



## magedrn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

كان امبارح زعلان جدا وتحول الى فرحان جدا واليوم جميل جدا بسبب انى علمت شئ مهم جداااااااااااا


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسليم كامل لظروفي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شو ميشان مذاكرتي لبوكرااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2011)

تنتهى الايام وتنهى العمر فينا 
وانت حبك انت للابد مالوش نهايه 
حبك انت مالوش نهايه مالوووووش نهايه


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مازلت حي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

فقدت احساس الثقه بالاخرين ):


----------



## prayer heartily (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عاوزه حاجه من العالم ده


----------



## marcelino (26 نوفمبر 2011)

أكتئاب​


----------



## yousteka (26 نوفمبر 2011)

على أخـــــــــــــــــــــــرى
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تعببببببببببببببببببببببببب  وحززززن​


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*توهااااااان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 نوفمبر 2011)

احبااااااااط​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سامحني انا غلطان كان لازم أوضح حالي ... *


----------



## انديا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

انا تعبانة يا يسوع وعايزاك ترد علي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*بردااااااانة*​


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مخنوق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2011)

راااااااااايق بس مضايق هههههههه مش عارف ازاى


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## zezza (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*فرحانة بالمطرة 
يا رب السنة كلها شتوية *


----------



## أنجيلا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مررررررررررررررهقة​*


----------



## سمراءءء (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاسه انه الحب دا كثيييييييييييييييير على d*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا زالت نار حبك تحرقني 
لا زالت صورتك تؤرقني ليلا
لا زلت تسكني بين ضلوعي 
وسط قلبي
هذة حقيقتي ...أعشقك 
أتمنى أن أمسك بك ...بجنون أصرخ بك 
أحبك ...أحبك 
لست غاضبا عليك 
لن انساكي ...لكن أكره الضروف 
التي جعلت لقائنا مستحيلا !! *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*زهقاااااااااانة*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*آه كم أود أن أذيب جليدك ...بنار عشقي *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*حاليا مبسوطة *​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سمك لبن تمر هندي...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بنتهى :closedeye:closedeye​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2011)

متفااااااااااائل  مادام أنا مع يسوع


----------



## yousteka (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروح

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 نوفمبر 2011)

crying 
:crying:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*زعلانة قووووووى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## أنجيلا (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحس زي واحد رجع من الموت....*


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بحس زي واحد رجع من الموت....*


*طب وال حاسس انه لسه مرجعش .... يعمل ايه
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تــــعب*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 نوفمبر 2011)

:ab7::ab7:​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعبانة اوووووي*


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2011)

القسوة وليس سواها
اشعر فيها من كل شيئ حولى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*آه كل كلمات غزلي لا تصف ما أحس به الان نحوك
أريدك ان تذوبي أمامي.....
أن تكوني ققشة في محيط هيامي الهائج 
ألقي بك اين اريد ....
أحبك 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*صدااااااااع رهييييييب*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلامتك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اشتهي الموت البعيد


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مصدعة وزعلانة


----------



## rania79 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوقة اخر 400 حاجة
لوووول


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعب و أرهاق *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 نوفمبر 2011)

:36_1_50:​


----------



## Twin (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*قرفان .... ومخنوق*​


----------



## fullaty (28 نوفمبر 2011)

أشعر وكأن حجر على صدرى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*طز
حب وطار طز
انتخابات مش نزيهه طز
ناس وبتغير فكرتها عنى من غير اى حاجه طز
طز لاى حاجه وطز فى كل حاجه !
*


----------



## yousteka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*متفــــــــــــــــــــائل
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

yousteka قال:


> *متفــــــــــــــــــــائل
> *​


*ي**الهوى يا تيكو انتى 
يبقى استرها يارب هههههههه*


*محتاااااااااارة*​


----------



## yousteka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *محتاااااااااارة*​




ياربنا يا نوووووووووووووووسة
بتحسي زيي ليه انتى ؟؟
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

yousteka قال:


> ياربنا يا نوووووووووووووووسة
> بتحسي زيي ليه انتى ؟؟
> ​


* عيب عليكى لما تسألى :11azy::11azy:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

رجاء فى المسيح ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2011)

احساس بالخوف وقلبي واجعني اويي ياربي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

صداع فظيع هيموتني


----------



## أنجيلا (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*زفـــــت​*


----------



## zezza (29 نوفمبر 2011)

متعصبة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

:36_19_5:


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووووقه


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2011)

غيره  وحقققد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*آه يالمزاجك !! *


----------



## Critic (29 نوفمبر 2011)

محبط ومُهمَل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*اريد أن افترسك ....أن اسيطر عليك فلا تستطيعين المقاومة او الهروب 
او الافلات من قبضة حبي المجنون ...
و تفقدي السيطرة على أحاسيسك لتذوبي تماما بنشوة عشق 
و تعلنين أستسلامك المطلق لسيل أحاسيسي !!*


----------



## bob (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*حطير من الفرح
*


----------



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*عالم تجيب اكتئاب *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*تعب شديد *


----------



## أنجيلا (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أرق....*


----------



## fullaty (30 نوفمبر 2011)

قلقانه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اكتئاب و فقدان عقل و يأس من الحياه*​


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

blaack​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربناااااااا​


----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*نعسانة خاااااالص*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_19_5:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> :36_19_5:


* ده ملل ولا حزن و لا إحباط.....*
* فرفش كدا انا حستك  ولا إه.!!؟..*
* الرب يشيل كل ملل و زهق و زعل...الرب يباركك *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بإختصار مفيش إحساس... بدور على حاجه احسها ... مفيش *


----------



## أنجيلا (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*كره للحياة......*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ده ملل ولا حزن و لا إحباط.....*
> * فرفش كدا انا حستك  ولا إه.!!؟..*
> * الرب يشيل كل ملل و زهق و زعل...الرب يباركك *



*كان كوكتيل من كل اللي ذكرتيهم ...شكرا لك أختي العزيزة ربي يديمك و تدعيلي ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسه بتعب فظيع
بس ايه هو ومن ايه معرفش ؟


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*في ناس ممكن يسرقوا مني روحي ...
في ناس ممكن يسرقوا حياتي ...
في ناس ممكن يسرقوا كل شي عندي ...

بس أنا من يوم و رايح ما رح سامح حدا
ياخدوا اللي ياخدوه
في عندي يسوع معي ...ما حدا قادر ولا بيقدروا يسرقوه مني ... ومالي محتاجة لحدا غيرو
بحنانو بيردلي كل شي انسرق مني
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*أخشى ان أحاول نسيانك فأفشل و أقضي عمري كلة أبكي حبيبا لا يحبني 
أو ان أنجح في نسيانك فيموت جزء من قلبي معك 
فكيف ان كان حبك يملأ قلبي بأكملة ....
أه ..كم مرة اقولها حسرة و الما 
أه...لقسوة الحياه ..

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مرهق خاااااااااااااالص


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_1_6:


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 ديسمبر 2011)

انا حاسس بشىء مش عارف ايه هو بس هو شعرو مش كويس
شعور واحساس مش لاقى ليه وصف فاللغة لانه اكبر من اى كلمة يمكن ان توصفة


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

فـــــاصل شـــــــــــــحن
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*موجوع جدا 

*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*Sono  disgustato nella mia  vita

*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*لسه متلخبط *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

:Happy_Sunshine:


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*خيبة أمل*


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مصدوووووووومة !​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش فاهم حاجة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لسه متلخبط *​


*  جرب تنزل سوفت جديد 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا أنتظر .... *


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *جرب تنزل سوفت جديد *​


 
*أنت جي تهزر والا أيه :bomb:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنت جي تهزر والا أيه :bomb:*​



* لا بصراحه انا جاي اهرج :smil15:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*بتقطع........*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*إعادة تصحيح المسار*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لا بصراحه انا جاي اهرج :smil15:*​


*ربنا يهديك يا بني*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا يهديك يا بني*​


* اه بمناسبه يهديني 
انا روحت للدكتور لقيته اتجنن 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مرهق جاااااااااااااامد وعندى صداع بس بردو مبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط علشان بحب بابا يسوع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*الم خفيف .... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *الم خفيف .... *


*الرب يداوى كل الم و جرح*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بررررررررررررررررررررد اوى---


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*حاسة براحة كبيرة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسس انى بارد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_3_15:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

خفر مفرح جداً يجدد الأمل ف الوصول للهدف المنشود 

نشكر ربنـــــــــــــــا​


----------



## Rosetta (3 ديسمبر 2011)

:gun::nunu0000::act23::budo:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*مبسوطة وعايزة اضرب اصحابى ههههه*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليش انت عنيفة ؟؟؟ *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسوطة وعايزة اضرب اصحابى ههههه*​




ولا اعرفك طبعاً 

مين حضرتك 

:smile01​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ولا اعرفك طبعاً
> 
> مين حضرتك
> 
> :smile01​


*هههههههههههه يااااااااااه على الندالة 
ايه الناس اللى بتبيع بسهولة دى 
كل ده عشاان مبسوطة مرة غصب عنى :smile01
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه يااااااااااه على الندالة
> ايه الناس اللى بتبيع بسهولة دى
> كل ده عشاان مبسوطة مرة غصب عنى :smile01
> *​



ليه بسسسسسسسسس

ربنا يفرح قلبك علي طوووووووووووول 

 :giveup: :giveup: :giveup:

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 ديسمبر 2011)

:ab7:​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

j'ai un mal de tête
((((((((


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالعجز وانهيار داخلي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالذنب والندم وكل احساس بيعذذذذذذب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

متفاااااااااااااااااااااااائل أنا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*صداع *..........................


----------



## حسين دوكي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتباك*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل أنت غبي ام تتغابى ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## yousteka (3 ديسمبر 2011)

عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## fullaty (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مابين اليأس والأمل ​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

فرررررررررررح ع حزررررررررن ع حيييييييييره ع خووووووووووووف
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس غرييييييييييييييييييييب​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعبان جدا*


----------



## Rosetta (4 ديسمبر 2011)

موجوعة كتير ومن مين ؟ 
من إللي كنت مفكريتهم أصدقاء !!! بس يا خسارة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*حيره وارتباك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

متفااااااااااااااااااااااائل بردوووووووو


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالضياع والالم


----------



## أنجيلا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

....dépression​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*عايز أكتب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مرهق خاااااااااالص


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*الــــــــــــــــــــــم *


----------



## مسرة (4 ديسمبر 2011)

سأعمل عملي 
ليس تفائلاَ به... و لا حباً له
ليس حاجةً له ...و لا خوفاً منه
ليس نشاطاً ...و لا تحدياً له
بل لاني لا ارغب باستقبال الشعور بالذنب في منزلي
بسبب خطية اضاعة الوقت
فأنا اكره زياراته التي بها يُضيع وقتي اكثر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*متضايقة جداااااااااااااااا بجد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *متضايقة جداااااااااااااااا بجد*​



وانا كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*متععععععععععصبة

ورايا امتحان بكرة ومش قادرة اذاكرررر*:010105~332:


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

متفااااااااااااااااااااااائل بردوووووووو ما أنا واثق فيك ياربى


----------



## Bent avakerolos (5 ديسمبر 2011)

الم ممزوج بتعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*مصدع موت *​


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*مخنوق أخر حاجة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسه اني بقيت مصدر الم وتعب لكل اللي حواليا
يارب ريحُهم مني بقي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحساس غريب ....*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*متعصبة اخر حاجة.....*


----------



## ICE IDG (5 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبان شوية


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*مبسوووووووووطه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس في الطراوه جنان رسمي ههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووووط أنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*+*

*The Life always assures to me that, my view of some things may be wrong.*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

No one is always right >>>


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

سحابة ملل وهتعدى


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبسوووووووووووووووووط أنا





ABOTARBO قال:


> سحابة ملل وهتعدى



+

ههههههههههههههههه بالسرعة دي !!!!!!


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه بالسرعة دي !!!!!!


هههههههههه لا الاولى كانت الصبح
أما الملل فده جه بالليل :smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

قللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> قللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللق



ربنا يطمننن قلبكككككككك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*اريد شاي *


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *اريد شاي *



*حتى انا
لكن عكزانة نوض النديرو:36_1_4:*


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *اريد شاي *





أنجيلا قال:


> *حتى انا
> لكن عكزانة نوض النديرو:36_1_4:*




أنا عملت من شوي 
كان حكيتوووووووولي حسبت حسابكم


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أنا عملت من شوي
> كان حكيتوووووووولي حسبت حسابكم


*عطينا كاس أسقرامة* :bomb:


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عطينا كاس أسقرامة* :bomb:



أعطيكي شووووووووووووووو ؟ :t19:
ترجمي يا بنتي هههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*شربت قهوة و مافاد و هسة شاي ... و نشوف رح يفيد لو لا.....أنجيلا تشربي شاي معي ههههه ! *


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أعطيكي شووووووووووووووو ؟ :t19:
> ترجمي يا بنتي هههههه



*معناها اعطيني كأس يا بخيلة :smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *شربت قهوة و مافاد و هسة شاي ... و نشوف رح يفيد لو لا.....أنجيلا تشربي شاي معي ههههه ! *[/QUOTE
> *شووووووووووووور
> 
> بس يكون شاي اخضر:bomb:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*احلى شاي من روز ....تسلمين أختى ...بي هيل لو لا؟؟؟ *


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معناها اعطيني كأس يا بخيلة :smil15:
> ههههههههههههههههههه*



هلا أنا أسقرامة قصدي بخيلة هههههههههههههه
خلاص أحلى كاسة شاي ديليفيري لعيونك إنجي :love45:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> RomanCath قال:
> 
> 
> > *شربت قهوة و مافاد و هسة شاي ... و نشوف رح يفيد لو لا.....أنجيلا تشربي شاي معي ههههه ! *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

> هلا أنا أسقرامة قصدي بخيلة هههههههههههههه
> خلاص أحلى كاسة شاي ديليفيري لعيونك إنجي


*
وين الكاسة مالتي يا اسقرامة ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Twin (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحتياج*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *
> وين الكاسة مالتي يا اسقرامة ؟؟؟؟ *



مااااااااا في إلك عشان أنا مش اسقرامة :t32:
الله يسامحك يا إنجي علمتيه هالكلمة صار يحكيها إلي ههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> هلا أنا أسقرامة قصدي بخيلة هههههههههههههه
> خلاص أحلى كاسة شاي ديليفيري لعيونك إنجي :love45:



شحال زوينة وانتي تتهدري مغربي يا كريمة هههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> أنجيلا قال:
> 
> 
> > *ما يفيد الشاي الاخضر لأنو ما في كافيين....*
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *
> وين الكاسة مالتي يا اسقرامة ؟؟؟؟ *


لما بنستعمل "أ" لا نستعمل حرف النداء "يا"
لان أ عندنا يخدم النداء
الكلمة الاصلية هي "سقرامة" لكن بما انني اريد النداء قلت أ سقرامة :fun_lol:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شحال زوينة وانتي تتهدري مغربي يا كريمة هههههههههههه



مع إني ما فهمت كتير بس خجلتيني :wub: ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*منو يعرف شنو معنات استكانة ؟ *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

> لما بنستعمل "أ" لا نستعمل حرف النداء "يا"
> لان أ عندنا يخدم النداء
> الكلمة الاصلية هي "سقرامة" لكن بما انني اريد النداء قلت أ سقرامة
> ههههههههههههههههههه


:sha:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ماتشاركوني معاكو والنبي ف المشروع دة ، يمكن اطلع بكلمتين مغربي ولا حاجة 
أصلي بحبو :$


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماتشاركوني معاكو والنبي ف المشروع دة ، يمكن اطلع بكلمتين مغربي ولا حاجة
> أصلي بحبو :$



*وخا الباب مفتوح للكل :new6:
اشنو بغيتي تعلم:fun_lol:*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*مللللللللللللللللل*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وخا الباب مفتوح للكل :new6:
> اشنو بغيتي تعلم:fun_lol:*




والله انا مابغيش حاجة معينة يعني
بس انا جاي ف اي حاجة مغربي :new6:


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مش فى المود خالص


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسه بتعب فظيع


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا ببقى فى قمة سعادتى لما بكلمك يا الهى يسوع
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش قااااااااااادرة انام:36_1_31:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش قااااااااااادرة انام:36_1_31:*



*ليش أنجيلا ؟ اشنو كاين ؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2011)

هيييييييييييييييه اخيرا اعترفت


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

وأنا كمان هييييييييييييييييييه إتناولت النهاردة


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> وأنا كمان هييييييييييييييييييه إتناولت النهاردة


 
عقبالي انا كمان اتناول


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> عقبالي انا كمان اتناول


هههههههه آمين يا تاسونى 
يالا متكسليش وروحى فى نفس الاسبوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*زعلانة من نفسي*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حتى انا
> لكن عكزانة نوض النديرو:36_1_4:*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. ولا فهمت حاجه :love34:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*متصالحه مع نفسى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

انهزام


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انهزام


*ممم كام كام ؟؟؟ و مين جاب الجوان ؟*:smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممم كام كام ؟؟؟ و مين جاب الجوان ؟*:smil15:



ههههههههههههههه
غلس دا مش ماتش كوره


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> غلس دا مش ماتش كوره


*غلس !!!!!!!! خسئتي :smil15:
اذن لاقيمن عليك الحد و الجمعة*:new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *غلس !!!!!!!! خسئتي :smil15:
> اذن لاقيمن عليك الحد و الجمعة*:new6:



بخيل ياواد
طب قول ايام الاسبوع كلها


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بخيل ياواد
> طب قول ايام الاسبوع كلها


*مش فاضي*:t17:


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *ليش أنجيلا ؟ اشنو كاين ؟؟*


*
مكين والووووووو

غير الارق *


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. ولا فهمت حاجه :love34:


*حتى انا
 لكن عكزانة نوض النديرو

الترجمة :

انا كمان 
بس مكسلة اقوم اعمله

اي خدمة:bomb:
هههههه
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*مضايقة.....*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعبان شوي*


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

متضايقة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

* tres fatigue:090104~384:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مضايقة.....*



*علاش ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *علاش ؟؟؟؟ *



بحال ماهكا وصافي  :36_1_4:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*آخ يا قلبي * ​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

متضايقة جدا مع ان مفيش جديد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحبها فوق تصورها --------------​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارف مفيش اى احساس هههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*بكرة أكيد أحلي .... أحساس بالتفاؤل والأمل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 ديسمبر 2011)

صداااااااع


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*زفففففففففففففت*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*صداع ماسك دماغي يخويا 
مش عارف اهرب منه يخويا 
مش عارف انام 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا فى عالم لوحدى


----------



## fullaty (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*محتاره جدااا ماذا افعل *​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ملل ملل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*مفيش احساس :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

alonnnnnne ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*غرابة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*صداع............*


----------



## god is lord (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا مش وحيد يسوع معايا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتياااااااااااح​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسس اني متراقب ‏​:smil13:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبااااااااااان​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوقه قوي ونفسي ابكي


----------



## sparrow (8 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مخنوقه قوي ونفسي ابكي


 
تعالي يا حببتي ابكي انا وانتي 
ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*احساس باني غبي *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*تفكير ,,,,, *


----------



## rania79 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبانة وعندى برد
حد يتبرع ليا بعمل شوب ليمون
ههههههههههههه


----------



## fullaty (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مرهقه جداااااااااااا​


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*مرهق جداً ..... وبجد بتمناك جنبي تعني ,,,, وتسترها معايا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالاشتياق لابويا


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا بس بطلب من ربي يحميني من شر البشر
هدول وحوووش مش بشر

يــــــا رب إرحم ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

رقبتى وجعانى هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مضايقه من نفسي قوي ):


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*روحي محتاجة تلمس روحك .... *


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2011)

معلش أكتر من هيك وبيشفي قدووووس إسمه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش مرتاحة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مش مبسوووووط أنا


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

عااااااااااادى ولا فرحانة ولا زعلانة
عادى


----------



## حسين دوكي (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعبان(ليس تعب جسدي) و زهقان*


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2011)

اتخنقت​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*
ربي يسامحك ! ....... 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*مازال عندي احساس بالغباء
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارفه :36_19_5:​


----------



## sparrow (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله تمام


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*المسيح يدبر ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبت بجد (((((((((((​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبان بس نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

فريش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## amalon (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مبســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوطة ^_^


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعب جسدي *:36_19_5:


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ملل ملل​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*موجوعة ***​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحساس فظيييييع بالساقعة :a4:*​


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*زهول .. 
*​


----------



## totty (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*عادي جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبااااااااانه


----------



## amalon (12 ديسمبر 2011)

فرحانة.. لدرجة ماني مصدقة أنو هاد كلو حقيقي..


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 ديسمبر 2011)

**​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كوكتيل فرح على ضيق على ملل على سعادة على كل كله هههههههههه


----------



## Alcrusader (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اعطني التفوق يا يسوع.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مرهق خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ياربييييييييييييييييييييييييييي​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## zezza (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مرهقة جداااااااا و بردانة *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*نعــــــــاس *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*حالة ملل !
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مو حاسة بايدي اليمين *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*اعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ايييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
:36_19_5::36_19_5::36_19_5:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *مو حاسة بايدي اليمين *​



* بسم الصليب 
ده من البرد ولا من ايه ؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

زعلان على ان اليوم خلص بدون ما أذاااااااااااااااااااااااكر حاجة


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبااااااااانه اوى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مبسوووووووووطه جداااااا​*


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2011)

قلقان جدا


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطه جداااااا​*


يارب دايما مع انك اهلوية هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


>



حلو الاحساس دا
اوعي تنسي تعزمني اتفرج والنبي:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الضغط هايفجر راسي ):


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حلو الاحساس دا
> اوعي تنسي تعزمني اتفرج والنبي:smile01


*يا ساتر يا رب وانا اللي كنت بعتبرك ام من امهاتي :thnk0001:
:act23::act23::act23:
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يا ساتر يا رب وانا اللي كنت بعتبرك ام من امهاتي :thnk0001:
> :act23::act23::act23:
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

إكتئاب  ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إكتئاب  ​




ليه بس كدة حبيبتى 

ده ربنا موجود بلاش تقلقى ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ليه بس كدة حبيبتى
> 
> ده ربنا موجود بلاش تقلقى ​


مش عارفة صدقيني 
بس هيك الحياة ما فيها أي شي يخلي الواحد فرحان من قلبه 
على فكرة إسمي في المعمودية هيلانة  ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*خاااايفا اوى---------------*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> مش عارفة صدقيني
> بس هيك الحياة ما فيها أي شي يخلي الواحد فرحان من قلبه
> على فكرة إسمي في المعمودية هيلانة  ​




ملكيش دعوة بحياة العالم 

احنا لنا وطن تانى احلى بكتير وهو ده اللى بيعزينا ويشيل اى تعب حوالينا 

الكتاب المقدس فيه كلمة لا تخافوا 365 مرة

 سيبى العالم لأهل العالم وخلينا احنا فى السماويات مع رب السما يسوع فادينا 

انا كمان مبسوطة خااالص ان اسمك هيلانة زى 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويكون معاكى ​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ملكيش دعوة بحياة العالم
> 
> احنا لنا وطن تانى احلى بكتير وهو ده اللى بيعزينا ويشيل اى تعب حوالينا
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكي يا عسولة 
ويعوضك بالبركات والنعم يا غالية 
صليلي أماااااااانة ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا عسولة
> ويعوضك بالبركات والنعم يا غالية
> صليلي أماااااااانة ​




ربنا معاكى يا قمرايةويحافظ عليكى 

وميرسى يا عيونى على التقييم 

​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*متضايق جدا ! .... *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إكتئاب  ​



*أمسحي دموعك ....الدنيا ما بتسوى تنزليهم عشانها *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *أمسحي دموعك ....الدنيا ما بتسوى تنزليهم عشانها *



*وانت كمان لية متضايق ؟؟؟

والدنيا ما بتسوى !!!!!!!!:thnk0001:*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *أمسحي دموعك ....الدنيا ما بتسوى تنزليهم عشانها *


مررررسي يا رومان 
ربنا يخلي كل أيامك فرح وهنا ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *وانت كمان لية متضايق ؟؟؟
> 
> والدنيا ما بتسوى !!!!!!!!:thnk0001:*​


*متضايق بس لانني تعبان يا هيلانة ...... *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

لا أوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالندم​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *متضايق بس لانني تعبان يا هيلانة ...... *




مفيش تعب مع المسيح فاديك 

يا ريت تنسى العالم الفانى بآلامه و تعبة ومشاكله 

وتقول : 

"أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى"
(فى4: 13)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*مخنوقة قوى ودموعى بتنزل غصب عنى*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مش قادره اعمل اى حاجه
خلاص زهقت من كل حاجه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## princess flower (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اني ضايعه بهاي الحياه وتعبت منها


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا قلبى وجعنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

خلاص زهقت


----------



## أنجيلا (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*رغبة في الرحيل.......*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *رغبة في الرحيل.......*



ياااااااااه يارييييييت


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشاعر متضاربة 
مشتاقة يارب لعملك فى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*احاسيس متناقضه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مكتئب


----------



## حسين دوكي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلقان جداً*


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*+

مشاعري متوازنة و احاسيسي مستقرة .. متفائل و مطمئن .. كلها في المسيح يسوع, فلا قلق ولا اكتئاب و لا اضطراب في المشاعر أو الاحاسيس .. فهناك إله قوي يرى و يسمع .. و يعمل .. انا موضع حبه و عنايته  .. لذا لا اخاف شيئاً مطلقاً .. مطلقاً
*


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا رب إنك عرفتني بعض الناس على حقيقتهم 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا تحزني فحزنك يؤرقني ....
لا تبكي فينتحب قلبي لبكائك ...
لا تذرفي لألئ دموعك ...
فكل دمعة تخترق قلبي ....
وتجرح روحي ....
دعيني أمسح دموعك بأناملي ...
و أحتضنك الى الابد ....
ربما ستعرفي آنذاك ...
من انت بالنسبة لي......
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ليش ما رديت مو طال أنتظاري ....
ثلج كل الكون ما يطيفيلي ناري ....

​


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسوطة و فرحانة و مشتاقة و مجنونة و ما بعرف شو كمان! :t33:


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*يارب .... أنت عارف*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جوايا تعزية أنت مصدرها يا يسوع


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2011)

إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟؟؟ ....​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلبي مخطوف*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عنيا ودماغي هينفجرو


----------



## fullaty (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوقه فوق الخنقه العاديه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوقة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 ديسمبر 2011)

يا رب سامحنييييييييييييييي لأني أغبى من عليها ...بيضل ينضحك عليي و صدق
​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بتنجاااان​


----------



## amalon (15 ديسمبر 2011)

غبية غبية غبية غبية غبية غبية!


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*صــــــــــداع ....:36_1_3:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*+

أسترها يا رب .. واثق فيك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جوايا رجاء فيك يا الله


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*حيــــــاه*


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

راحه بال , و نصر


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*كم أتمنى أن تخلعي نقاب المنطقية ....
و ترمية بعيدا دون رجعة 
و تظهري و جهك المحب الجميل ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *صــــــــــداع ....:36_1_3:*


*الصداع طلع إبداع *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *الصداع طلع إبداع *



*شكرا ليكي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مفيش احساس والحمدلله 30:30:​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*وجع رهيب في دماغي...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وجع رهيب في دماغي...*



* الف سلامه عليكي يا غاليه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 ديسمبر 2011)

يااارب شيل الوججججججججججعع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااارب شيل الوججججججججججعع


امين ف اسم يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

وجع قلب----مفيش دواء يقلل المحبه شويه-- إه الوكسه دى!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*هدوء نفسى​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 ديسمبر 2011)

صدااااااااع من صلاة الجمعة
مسجدين وكل واحد فيهم نازل صياح وصراخ
إنه بس بدي أفهم إله الإسلام ما بيجي غير بالصراخ والصياح والصوت العالي

رحمتك يا رب !‏‎‎


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 ديسمبر 2011)

i can't continue in this life​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*خيبه امل 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

عينيا بتقفل من التعب


----------



## zezza (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*خمول و كسل ولامبالاة*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*مخنوقة اوووي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*حزينه ع بلدى اووووووووى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حيره وخوف


----------



## fullaty (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حاله تخبط غريبه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عااااااااااااارفه اعمل اييييييييييييه
خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص زهقت زهقت زهقت :a82::a82:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

عايزه اذاكر للافس الشديد
ومش عاااااااااارفه :act23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبانه اوى--مش قادرا استحمل الصداع خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

its all over
I understand now​


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قرفان ومخنوق وتعبان ... وبجد أنا علي أخري*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يرفع عنك يا اميرويدبرلك الصالح

++++++++++

احساس غريب بقالي كتير مش حسيته


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*نار في قلبي و لهفة لا تقاوم ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلبى حزين وبيبكى ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا فى الهزيع الرابع من الانفلونزا هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2011)

bad mood i don't want to talk with anyone​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*حزين ... *


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*+*
  مسيرها تنتهي


----------



## Twin (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مازلت حر في داخلي ... رغم قيودي*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقققققققققققققققققققققققققققهههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

زعلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*جوايا فاضي
موجود بس مش عايش
او عايش بس مش موجود
*​


----------



## Twin (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*قرفان .... وعفاريت الدنيا بترقص قدام عنيا *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحباط *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*شعور غريب 
ان تبث الطمائنينه في قلوب الاخرين 
وقلبك في حيره 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 ديسمبر 2011)

كل واحد له صليب لازم يستحمله 

ليصل به للمسيح 






http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوقه اوووووووى


----------



## أنجيلا (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كرهت حالي والدنيا وكل شيييييييييييي
تعبانة بجد.....
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أية التوبيك اللى كله نكد ده ؟؟*
*اللى مخنوق  *
*واللى مُحبط *
*واللى غضبان *
*واللى مش موجود *
*واللى تعبان *
*واللى قرفان *
*واللى زهقان *
*واللى حيران *
*واللى ندمان *
*واللى جواه فاضى ...*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

:190vu:​


----------



## marcelino (19 ديسمبر 2011)

يــآئس​


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*صداع...*


----------



## Bent avakerolos (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسوطه الحمدلله


----------



## oesi no (20 ديسمبر 2011)

قلقان


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*حاسس بألم و تعب ..... *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية التوبيك اللى كله نكد ده ؟؟*
> *اللى مخنوق  *
> *واللى مُحبط *
> *واللى غضبان *
> ...



*مُعجب جدا بهذه المشاركة *


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2011)

عينى وجعانى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجروح لقساوة بعض القلوب

 .....!​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية التوبيك اللى كله نكد ده ؟؟*
> *اللى مخنوق  *
> *واللى مُحبط *
> *واللى غضبان *
> ...


يعني في ظل الظروف اللي الواحد فيها 
هايكون ايه احساسه غير نكد في نكد


انا هاغير عن نفسي
احساس بالجنان :t19:


----------



## حسين دوكي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مضغوط و تعبت*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

قلبي واجعني اوي ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*الـــــــــــــــم *​


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*مرهقة خالص*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

تلج تلج تلج تلج ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*هتشل من الجهاز ده 
بقاله ساعه مش عايز يكتب عربي الواطي 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *هتشل من الجهاز ده
> بقاله ساعه مش عايز يكتب عربي الواطي
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عااااااااااارفه


----------



## god is lord (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك يايسوع


----------



## fullaty (24 ديسمبر 2011)

متلخبطه


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*عادي *​


----------



## Mahmoud Jarbou (25 ديسمبر 2011)

سعــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة
 
/////////////////
بس اكيد بسبب
 لانظمامي لاسرة المنتدى 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك من كل قلبي ....
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*+*

*غضب .. !*


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*هدوء  *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*راحة و سعادة  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*بلطجي 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 ديسمبر 2011)

so alone :36_19_5:


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مكتئب لكن مش مضايق


----------



## amalon (26 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسة بشي غريب.. حاسة بنور عم يضوي جواتي
كتير مبسوطة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممتن جدا​*


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مضايقه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

عاادى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مصدعة اووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مصدعة اووى



سلامتك يا كوينا يا حبى :08:
انشالله كنت انا​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2011)

> سلامتك يا كوينا يا حبى :08:
> انشالله كنت انا​



بعد الشر يا حبى


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوق ومتضايق​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارف
مش حاسس باى حاجة
ضيقة 
زعل 
خنقة 
قرف 
ملل 
مش عارف 
شويه احاسيس وحشه هجمت عليا مرة واحدة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2011)

رجــــــــــــــــــــــــاء وســــــــــــــــــــلام داخلــــــــــــــــــــى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_3_9:


----------



## انريكي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

:99:

هههههههههههه مش عارف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

حسا انى مزكومه و داخل عليا دور جمييل


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*حاجة مش طبيعية *​


----------



## fullaty (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارهاااااااااق​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)

محبطه جدااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*تردددددد​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

عيني وجعاني من الكلور ):


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> عيني وجعاني من الكلور ):


*انتى كنتى فى البسين فى الجو البرد ده و لا إه؟؟ سلامه عينك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*فرحاااااانه اوى--- و خااايفا اوى-- و عندى زكاااام مميت----*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انتى كنتى فى البسين فى الجو البرد ده و لا إه؟؟ سلامه عينك*




ههههههه بسين ايه يابنتي 
لسه عندي شويه عقل علي فكره والنبي
:yahoo:
الله يسلمك يا عمري انتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فرحاااااانه اوى--- و خااايفا اوى-- و عندى زكاااام مميت----*



فرح وخوف 
زي نور وظلام 
مش يجتمعوا خالص
اكسري خوفك بفرحك ومتخليش حاجه تعكر فرحك ابدا

يارب دايما حياتك تكون افراح
وسلامتك يا قمر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههه بسين ايه يابنتي
> لسه عندي شويه عقل علي فكره والنبي
> :yahoo:
> الله يسلمك يا عمري انتي


*اه الى جاب الكلور فى عينك؟؟مش تقولى غسيل و تنظيف ههههههههههههه نيجى نساعد؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص

لا جديد كله على حاله


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اه الى جاب الكلور فى عينك؟؟مش تقولى غسيل و تنظيف ههههههههههههه نيجى نساعد؟؟*




اه يا اختي للاسف كنت ناويه انظف وكان خلطه بقي 
بس الظاهر نيتي كانت شريره خالص :smil12:
فجه في عيني بقي ومش عملت حاجه خالص

يالا الحمد لله جت بسيطه المره دي
كنت هاحتفل براس السنه والعيد وانا عوره هههههه:yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مبسووووووووووووط انا


----------



## prayer heartily (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ده احساسي 
الكلام اللي بيتقال هنا 
[YOUTUBE]mChWTmqOClA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسه اني ميته ومتقيده​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

> حاسه اني ميته ومتقيده



ربنا معاكى يا لو ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2011)

همووووووووووت من البرد


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله بقيت احسن


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 ديسمبر 2011)

عايزه اذاكر ومش قادره اسيب الكمبيوتر 
:sha:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 ديسمبر 2011)

احساس بالتوهان والضياااااااع


----------



## Twin (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*توهان .... بس في اللذيذ*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مش حاسس غير انى هكسر ماج الحلبة اللى فى ايدى لان طعمه وحش خالص ييييييييييع هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشتااااااااااااااااااق





























للماضى​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

توتر وقلق من القادم فى الغيب


----------



## Twin (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلق .... ومش مطمن .... من بكرة ... رحمتك يارب*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 ديسمبر 2011)

صداااع رهييييب


----------



## johna&jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

_استسلام تام للاحزان _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مصدومه لدرجة حاسه انى اتشليت


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اتشتمت يا جدعان من واحد مسلم :w00t:


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مصدع وعندى كسل هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مخنوووووووووق ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ماعملتش اللى عايزاه بس هعمله بكره :08:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*متعجب !!! *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى اعيد على اصحابى بس بجد مش عارف​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا كنت مبسوووطه
مين اللى نق عليا :act31:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2012)

احاسيس زحمه كتير ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*حاسس بسعاده كبيره 

بس حاسس بالبرد اكتر 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يناير 2012)

*حاسة انو كل حزن العالم واكثر صار فيني
وكل هموم الدنيا واكثر تعتريني...*


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2012)

بتنجان اسود​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2012)

بتنجان اخضر


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

بتنجان اصفر :smil15:


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2012)

ايه طبق اليوم اللى فتح دة

طب سبانخ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يناير 2012)

طب كوسه :hlp:


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووط ونشكر ربنا دايما 
ويارب فرح كل الناس
آمين


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2012)

_ياااااااااااااااااه  اول مرة احس بفرحة كدا من زماااااااااان_
_طبقة  حلو اوووووووووووى_
_طبق محبه_​


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2012)

*تهيس *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يناير 2012)

انا مخنوق


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2012)

*لسه مهيس .... عايز أعيش *​


----------



## fullaty (1 يناير 2012)

تعبانه اوووووووووووى​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

سقعانة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يناير 2012)

*البرد مخليني مش حاسس باطرافي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2012)

*حاسس اني صغرت نفسي 
في سبيل عمل الخير 
بس كله عند ربنا 
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2012)

فى الخلاط​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

تعبانه اوى ​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

خايفه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

كله للخير​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

هنفجرررررر :act31:


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2012)

رجلى وجعانى هههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يناير 2012)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2012)

متوتر مش عارف ليه


----------



## magedrn (3 يناير 2012)

احساسى اليوم ممل


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يناير 2012)

زهقانة


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2012)

*مش عارف ... أحساس غريب بقاله كتير مجليش*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2012)

مخنوق ومش عايز اشوف حد قدامى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2012)

حيرااااااااانه


----------



## fullaty (3 يناير 2012)

تعبت من التفكير​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يناير 2012)

متغاظه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

مشتاق لماضى بيقتلى كل ما افتكره ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عايزه انام :a4:


طيب ما تروحى تنامى هو حد ماسكيك
:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

_متفائل انى ارجع زى زمان _
_وحشتنى اوى يا جون_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب ما تروحى تنامى هو حد ماسكيك
> :smil15::smil15:​



ههههههههههه
لا
بتفرج على واحد مسلم هيتروق دلوقتى :2:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا
> بتفرج على واحد مسلم هيتروق دلوقتى :2:


 
يا بنتى روحى نامى احسن وابقى اتفرجى على الاعادة الصبح 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

اه 
دماغى ورمت 
وجالى صداع 
والضغط والسكر :cry2:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اه
> دماغى ورمت
> وجالى صداع
> والضغط والسكر :cry2:


يا ساتر يا رب 
ايه يا بنتى دا كله عديتى الخمسين فلحظة ؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى :flowers:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا بنتى روحى نامى احسن وابقى اتفرجى على الاعادة الصبح
> :new6::new6::new6:​



هههههههههههههههههه
لا انا مش فاضيه اتفرج على الاعاده :closedeye


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا ساتر يا رب
> ايه يا بنتى دا كله عديتى الخمسين فلحظة ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا معاكى ويقويكى :flowers:​



هههههههههه
ميرسى ومعاك


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا مش فاضيه اتفرج على الاعاده :closedeye


لا خلاص طالما مش فاضيه يبقى اتفرجى عليها لايف 
ربنا معاكى  مفيش واحد شاى طيب علشان السهره دى ولا هنسهر كدا من غير اى حاجة ؟؟؟؟:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا خلاص طالما مش فاضيه يبقى اتفرجى عليها لايف
> ربنا معاكى  مفيش واحد شاى طيب علشان السهره دى ولا هنسهر كدا من غير اى حاجة ؟؟؟؟:smil15::smil15:​



ههههههههههههههه
فى بيبس
 ينفع :hlp:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههه
> فى بيبس
> ينفع :hlp:


ماشى لحسن الجو حر اوووووووى 
وبسرعة علشان رايح اتناول بكرة


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ماشى لحسن الجو حر اوووووووى
> وبسرعة علشان رايح اتناول بكرة



هههههههههه
 اه هو فعلا الجو حر اوى
ورايح تتناول وعايز تشرب بيبسى
يلا روح نام ماعندناش حاجه هنا تتشرب :smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههه
> اه هو فعلا الجو حر اوى
> ورايح تتناول وعايز تشرب بيبسى
> يلا روح نام ماعندناش حاجه هنا تتشرب :smil15:


_شكليك بخيله يا ستى _
_مش عاوز منيك حاجة _
_دانا كنت هصليليك حتى معايا بس شكليك مش عاوزا _


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _شكليك بخيله يا ستى _
> _مش عاوز منيك حاجة _
> _دانا كنت هصليليك حتى معايا بس شكليك مش عاوزا _



هههههههه
لا خلاص صليلى وهبقى اجيبلك حاجه حلوه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههه
> لا خلاص صليلى وهبقى اجيبلك حاجه حلوه


 صلى لنفسيك ياختى وانا مالى :smil15::smil15:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> صلى لنفسيك ياختى وانا مالى :smil15::smil15:​



:w00t:
ماكنش العشم :smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :w00t:
> ماكنش العشم :smil13:


ابونا دايما يقولى كدا 
:new5::new5:
بس ممكن احطليك شمعة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ابونا دايما يقولى كدا
> :new5::new5:
> بس ممكن احطليك شمعة​



هههههههههه
ماشى حط شمعه
اهو اللى يجى منك فايده وخلاص:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههه
> ماشى حط شمعه
> اهو اللى يجى منك فايده وخلاص:smil15:


تصدقى انا غلطان يلا بقى من هنا  فيش شمع خالث
وزحلان منيك يلا يا بخيله ​​​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> تصدقى انا غلطان يلا بقى من هنا  فيش شمع خالث
> وزحلان منيك يلا يا بخيله ​​​​



ههههههههههههه
خلاث ماتزعلس
حط سمعه
السمعه حلوه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت النهاردة


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (4 يناير 2012)

*تعبانه
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

:ranting:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

الم فظيع يقطع القاولون وسنينه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 يناير 2012)

قلقان يارب عديها ع خير


----------



## fullaty (4 يناير 2012)

منتعشه بلا سبب :t23:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

يالهووووووووووى على الحظ المنيل ده :a82:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

السعال هيموتني


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

رغم كل الظروف بس حاسس  بانها هتعدى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

واثقه فييك اووووووووووى يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

ما بين الحزن والفرح تقدر تقول تسلل 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يناير 2012)

*تعب ..ارهاق ..ملل ..غيظ...............الخ*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2012)

*عاوز اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2012)

تفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤل


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

_نازل الشغل حالأ ومخنوق اوى _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

مخنوووووووووووقه


----------



## fullaty (5 يناير 2012)

تعبت اخر حاجه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sparrow (5 يناير 2012)

مصدعه اووووووي


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2012)

زعلان علشان الصوم هيخلص


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

تعبان وبردان قوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

هموووووووووت من البرد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*حران اوي
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههه
انت ساكن فين


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2012)

هموت وانام


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

زهقان اوى​


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2012)

*بردانة موووووووووووووت *


----------



## يهودى (7 يناير 2012)

happy


----------



## حسين دوكي (7 يناير 2012)

*سعيد و ارتحت اخيراً*


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2012)

*تعباااااااااااااان ومرهق جداااااااا​*


----------



## fullaty (8 يناير 2012)

مش فاهمه اى حاجه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووط بس شايل الهم مش عارف ازاى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يناير 2012)

*شايله الهم ومحتاجه رحمه من ربنا ومعونه ونعمه تشمل حياتى والمقربين منى عشان لو فرحوا انا هفرح يارب فرحنا يارب
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

تعبانه قوي ومخنوقه من كل شئ


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يناير 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*متنرررررررررررفزة*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2012)

جع_ان


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*همداااااااااان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يناير 2012)

عاادى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 يناير 2012)

*حزن شديد​*


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*احلي دماغ*​


----------



## the shepherd (8 يناير 2012)

اريد من ينصت لكلماتي دون ان يشفق عليا لمعاناتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

هروب وخوف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*نغذه جنب القلب 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2012)

مصدعة اووى وعايزة انام


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)

مــــــلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

ثقه فى عمل الله​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (9 يناير 2012)

*سعيييييييييييييده جدا*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 يناير 2012)

*تعب ...*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 يناير 2012)

مخنووووووووووقة تعبانة متعصبة.........


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2012)

شعور بالاستبحس ووجود الكائنات الفضائية معايا ف المكتب


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> شعور بالاستبحس ووجود الكائنات الفضائية معايا ف المكتب


هههههههههههههه 
عادي بتصير يا كيرلس بس دير بالك يخطفوك عشان يعملو عليك تجارب فضائية هههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

انجيلا نازلة تقييمات؟

لمين كنتي بدك تعيدي التقييم ، وما زبطت معك غير لتضعي لمسات قبل أن تستطيعي تقيمه مرة تانية هع هع


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

ضيق شديد


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2012)

مصدعة جداااا برده

الظاهر ان ده المعاد اليومى للصداع


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2012)

ضغطى عاااااااااااااااااالى


----------



## the shepherd (9 يناير 2012)

تعجز يداي ان ترتفع للصلاة و تأبي قدمي الوقوف في محضر الاله .


----------



## dark girl _n (9 يناير 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

قلقاااااااانه


----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

الحته اللى فى الشمال دى موجوعه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

هعيط


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

حزيييينه


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يناير 2012)

*زفـــت*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

عندى سلام داخلى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يناير 2012)

بردان فتئ :d


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

متنرفز


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

تعبانه خالص


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يناير 2012)

مازلت بردان :d


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

المعاد اليومى للصداع


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

بجد الصداع مستقصدنى الوقت ده


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> بجد الصداع مستقصدنى الوقت ده


ما بينفع تسكتي عن الصداع اليومي المتكرر يا تاسوني 
لازم تروحي الدكتور ... ألف سلامة عليكي يا قمر وإبقى طمنيني عليكي حبيبتي


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2012)

*مش مركز خالص*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2012)

*مخنوقة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يناير 2012)

> ما بينفع تسكتي عن الصداع اليومي المتكرر يا تاسوني
> لازم تروحي الدكتور ... ألف سلامة عليكي يا قمر وإبقى طمنيني عليكي حبيبتي



شكرا يا قمر 

شكلى هروح


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

همووووووووووووووووووت من البرد :36_1_4:


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااائل بردو


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2012)

اشتياق للموت


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

زهقانة ومصدعة :smil13:


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

إرهاق


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2012)

*عادى
مفيش جديد​*


----------



## ICE IDG (12 يناير 2012)

بردان جدا وتعبان


----------



## Twin (12 يناير 2012)

*لسه مش راسي علي بر *
*علشان أنا أصلاً مش شايف أي بر*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2012)

طهقان زهقان متدايق 
مجروح مدبوح مش فايق ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*نــــــــــادم على الوقت اللي ضيعتة ..... ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

حاسة بـ ولا شي 
إختفى من عندي الإحساس ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

ضحك ...​


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2012)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووق أخر حاجة *
*وقرفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان من كل حاجة*
*ونفسي أتكلم بس مش قادر أقول حاجة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

هموت من السقعة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يناير 2012)

وانــا مــن الــبـدايـة يـا ساقـعـة بـاتـحـمل ... وخـلاص كـفـايـة صـوابـعـي بـتـنـمـل
احساس فظيع ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يناير 2012)

> وانــا مــن الــبـدايـة يـا ساقـعـة بـاتـحـمل ... وخـلاص كـفـايـة صـوابـعـي بـتـنـمـل
> احساس فظيع ههههههههه​



هههههههههه اخويا طول النهار يغنى الاغنية دى

ده شعار السقعانين اقوله انا كمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه إحساس بالبخل هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2012)

احساس بالفهم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

احساس بالبررد


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2012)

اتخنقتتتتتتتتتتتت​


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

مبسوطة شوية
مبسوطة الى حد مااااا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

*احساس بالغربه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2012)

نشفت من البرد خلاص هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)




----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يناير 2012)

* احساس انت وثقة من الفوز  ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يناير 2012)

عنيا وجعانى :vava:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

صداع مدمر ):


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> صداع مدمر ):




*سلامتك من الصداع يا نيفووو
اسمعي كلام عمك مايكل :t9:
وانتي هتخفي ع طوول 
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه اخويا طول النهار يغنى الاغنية دى
> 
> ده شعار السقعانين اقوله انا كمان



ههههههههههههههههههه
حتى السئعه عملنالها شعار ماهى سئعه مش طبيعيه الواحد اتجمد ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

*صداع ...*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

*كويسه الحمدلله ^_^*​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2012)

*مش متظبط لسة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *سلامتك من الصداع يا نيفووو
> اسمعي كلام عمك مايكل :t9:
> وانتي هتخفي ع طوول
> ​*



كنت مرتاحه ربنا يسامح اللي كان السبب :smil8:

والنبي خلي كلام عمو ميكي علي جنب ناو
واخده طريحه جامده علي الصبح هاتفجر راسي 
:w00t:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يناير 2012)

قرفان


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حتى السئعه عملنالها شعار ماهى سئعه مش طبيعيه الواحد اتجمد ههههههههههههه​



اه طبعا مش اى كلام النظام اهم حاجة ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يناير 2012)

صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 يناير 2012)

*قلق شديد جدا ....​*


----------



## sparrow (16 يناير 2012)

اليوم انهردة ممل وطويل اووووووووووووي


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

متفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

ضيق  بلا حدود


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2012)

حاسة نفسي في حرب !​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

حيرة شديده وصداع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

*بموت ....
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

القاولون والصداع هايموتني ):


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2012)

*عليك يا رب القى كل همومى
ماليش غيرك*


----------



## sheren noga (16 يناير 2012)

مخنووووووووووقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

إحساس بعمل بالمسيح فى حياتى


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2012)

*تعبان أوي ,,,,, مش جميع النواحي *​


----------



## emad93 (16 يناير 2012)

*       نفسى فى راحة*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2012)

:budo::budo::budo::budo::budo::budo:​


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2012)

مللللللللللل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يناير 2012)

*دماغى بايظة ومش عارفة ازاكر حتى ولا كلمة *​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

مصـــــــــــــــــدوومــــهــ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

مازالت الحيرة مستمره
عديها علي خير يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووط بس مش قوى


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

مـــــــــــرتاحـــــــــــه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

اووووووووووووووووف الانتظار ممل


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*قرفااان*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

زعلانة وفرحانة فى نفس الوقت


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

تعبــــــــــــــانــــــــهــ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

مش قادره اتحمل الصداع دا


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يناير 2012)

صداع ومللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 يناير 2012)

*قلق شديد يشوبة حزن ..... و تفكير ...​*


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

الـــــــــــــــــم حـاد​


----------



## The light of JC (17 يناير 2012)

احساسي مسيحي


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

اكتشـــــــــــــاف


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

إرهاق


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

حــــــــــــــلووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

مطمن وانا مع يسوع


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

نعاااااااااااااااس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يناير 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

مضايقه جدا
بعد ما كتبت موضوع في مدونتي
النت فصل ومش لحقت احفظه 
ومستحيل افتكر كتبت ايه لانه وليد اللحظه ):


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2012)

*عايزة اعيط *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

متعصبه جدااااااااااااا ومش طايقه نفسي


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (18 يناير 2012)

فرحــــــــــــــــــــــــانه​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> مضايقه جدا
> بعد ما كتبت موضوع في مدونتي
> النت فصل ومش لحقت احفظه
> ومستحيل افتكر كتبت ايه لانه وليد اللحظه ):



معلش يا حبى تتعوض

المهم انك اتنفستى وكتبتى 

وحاولى تحطى الموضوع اللى كنتى بتكتبيه فى دماغك يمكن تفتكرى حاجة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

يعنى مش وحش شغال


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

إرهاااااااااااق


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

دماغى بتلف اه يا دماغى ههههههه


----------



## the shepherd (18 يناير 2012)

اني لم اكن جيد يوماً و لن اكون​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sparrow (19 يناير 2012)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
يا مرارتي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يناير 2012)

*مخنوقه*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

نــــــــــــــــــــــــورمــــــــــــــل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلش يا حبى تتعوض
> 
> المهم انك اتنفستى وكتبتى
> 
> وحاولى تحطى الموضوع اللى كنتى بتكتبيه فى دماغك يمكن تفتكرى حاجة



ههههههههههههه
افتكر ايه يابنتي
والنبي لو اتنطت زي القرود 
من هنا لسنه قدام ما هافتكر حرف منه leasantr


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

مستغــــــــــــــــربه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

اووووووووووف ياربي يحصل اي حاجه
تعطل الموضوع دا مخنوقه قوي منه


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

مللللل


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

الحمد للــــــــــه على كل حال​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

*Happy *​


----------



## amalon (20 يناير 2012)

*ملــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل*


----------



## bob (20 يناير 2012)

*محتار اوي
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووط


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2012)

*كله تمااااام نحمدوووووووه ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

فرح اني تخلصت من موضوع كان مدمر بالنسبه ليا
وحزن لانه احزان قلوب اقرب الناس ليا


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

:999:اليوم مبسوطة


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

*دماغي مش معايا​*


----------



## magedrn (20 يناير 2012)

اليوم ممل وزهق وخنقة ومذاكرة من غير فهم والحمدلله


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا ارتياح نوعا ما


----------



## maria123 (21 يناير 2012)

انا هلا ماللللل و ووو
يكفي


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

مش عارف ليه مضايق كدة!


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2012)

*مش قااااااااااااااااادر*​


----------



## raffy (21 يناير 2012)

sooooooo bad feeling


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2012)

*يا ربّ *
*في الصدر بكاءٌ لم يسمعهُ أحد،*
*وحدكَ يا الله تعرفُ حجم الألم م م *
*فانزعهُ منّي ... يا رب ! *
*فانزعهُ منّي ... يا رب !*​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

بردان فحت​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*ملل رهيب :kap:*
*مش قادر أخرج من البيت بسبب السيول ال شغاله بره*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2012)

يا تحفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

حاسس بوحده رهيبه حتي اللي بحبهم زي اخوات  

نسيوني


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2012)

فرحان علشان اخدت بركة الشهيدة دميانة 
كل سنةوانتم طيبين بمناسبة تذكارها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2012)

مخنوقه ع مدايقه


----------



## zezza (22 يناير 2012)

*يأس فظيع *


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*عايش ومش خايف من المستقبل *
*ربنا لسة موجود*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

حاسه بتعب غريب قوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> حاسه بتعب غريب قوي


* سلامتك الف سلامه....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

حسا ان داخل عليا دور إكتئااااب  مريييب


----------



## sparrow (23 يناير 2012)

زعلانه 
موبايلي بايظ


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2012)

مخنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوق وحــــــــــــــــــــانق جدا


----------



## bob (23 يناير 2012)

*قلقان و منتظر بشغف
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * سلامتك الف سلامه....*




الله يسلمك حبيبي
:wub:


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يناير 2012)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2012)

*مرتاحه نفسيا ونمت كويس اوووى 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يناير 2012)

* زعلان على الدش والقنوات  المسيحية كلها بح  ذهبت مع الريح  
  احساس حزين حزين حزين ​*


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2012)

*أحساس .... بأن ربنا رغم ال أنا بعمله وعايش فيه .... لسه جنبي وبيهتم بيا بشكل كبير*
*شكراً كتير*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

إحساس بالأنطلاق والنشاط وااااااااااااااو


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*زعلان و متضايق *​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2012)

*محتاجك يارب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2012)

*مرتاحة وواثقة قوى فى ربنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

أنا فى إحتياج لربنا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*قلق و حزين *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*الى متى أزرع الحب و لا ألقى الا الالم ؟؟​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يناير 2012)

عايزة انام :t31:


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2012)

إنتظار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

يا الله تعبت اوي
هتجنننننننننننن​


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

*عادي .... بس الغريب أني لسة عادي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2012)

بغلس علي نفسي بطريقه غبيه حتي في التعب بعند
هههههههه


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2012)

*أنتعاش *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*أمل.......​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2012)

رجــــــــــــاء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

حززززززززززززززززن


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2012)

مهما تسقع مهما تمطر .. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر


----------



## marcelino (24 يناير 2012)

اكيد بردان​


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يناير 2012)

تفاؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل غير عادى ​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*بجد كان نفسي أكون في التحرير دلوقتي*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*بيقولوا*  في كنتاكي ع الغدا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2012)

أووووووووووووف عايز الايام تعدى بقى !


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2012)

كوكتيل 
فرح وحزن وضيق


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2012)

*ههههههه
حاسة بغباء *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

*حرااااااااااااااااان اوي 
مش طايق نفسي من الحر 
*​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (25 يناير 2012)

[COLOR="DarkGr[SIZE="5"]سعادة هو فى احسن من كدة الوحد فى وسط حبيبةeen"][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2012)

راحة و ملل


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

ملل و زهق​


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

*أمل بسيط ولكنه موجود*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

كويــس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

افففففففففففففففف


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

:36_1_4:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2012)

*مكتئبه​*


----------



## bob (26 يناير 2012)

*مخنوق
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

فى العادى يعنى متفاااااااااائل هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2012)

عاوز اتخانق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*مبسوط 
زي ما اكون ضارب سجارتين 
وبصراحه فرحان في واحد صاحبي 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يناير 2012)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووقه جدا


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2012)

ملل و زهق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (27 يناير 2012)

مبســـــــــــوطـــــــــــــة​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

زهقانة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## magedrn (27 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط الحمدلله


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يناير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

عندي برد مزهقني


----------



## جدة نوبية (27 يناير 2012)

سعيدة جدا جدا جدا 

  معكم  حقيقة ونفسى اشارك بمشاركات مفيدة كتير من سعادتى

انتم مجموعة لطيفة جدا ومتواضعة وراقية 



وصدقونى كلامى من القلب








​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2012)

ك





جدة نوبية قال:


> سعيدة جدا جدا جدا
> 
> معكم  حقيقة ونفسى اشارك بمشاركات مفيدة كتير من سعادتى
> 
> ...



​اشكرك حبيبتى على هذا العور الجميل..كلنا كمان بنحبك..مستنين مشاركاتك و خدمتك .الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

*توعوبان*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

راسي هاتنفجر من التفكير
امتي اخلص من الموضوع دا بقي ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

مصدع اوي وتعبان


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك يا رب ....*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2012)

بحاول اشغل نفسي في اي حاجة
مش عايزة اقعد لوحدي ولا افكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

*مش متظبط​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2012)

مضايقة بعرف يارب انك بتعزي


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2012)

مرهق وتعبان ونعسان وكلى تعب


----------



## Twin (27 يناير 2012)

*ملل جامد أخر خمس حاجات*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يناير 2012)

*  مخنوق جدا جدا ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

جوايا كمية دموع تكفي بلاااااااااااد بأهلهااا يعيطوها عشرييييييين سنة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووط هههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*صدمة !!!! *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

:act31::act31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :act31::act31:


 
ههههههههههه يا بت نفسي تنطقي

كلو ايموشنات ههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 يناير 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه يا بت نفسي تنطقي
> 
> كلو ايموشنات ههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
الايموشنات بتعبر اكتر :t23:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*فعلا صدمة ....... *​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

عايزة انام


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

ملل جوايا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يناير 2012)

المسيح اب حنين أوى ومش ناسينى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*أوووووف :act23: 
أمتى رح يخلص هاذا الموضوع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

محتااارة جدااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2012)

*فيك رجائى​*


----------



## sparrow (28 يناير 2012)

مكتئبه


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2012)

*واثق فيك أنك هتكمل *
*ما هو مش ينفع تسبني في نص الطريق*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يناير 2012)

so so so sad


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يناير 2012)

*يسوع موجود*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

مبسوطه اخيرا روحت الكنيسه :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

مضايق علشان اتنرفزت !


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

مرهق جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (30 يناير 2012)

حــــــــــــــــــلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2012)

*مش عارفا اخريتها إيه معايا.....*


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2012)

:cry2::cry2:


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (30 يناير 2012)

نــــــــــــــــــــووووورمل


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

خلاص تلجت من البرد ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

احساس بالراحه
اعترفت اخيرا


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*مستغرب الدنيا والناس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

مقتنع بفكرى !


----------



## ميرنا (31 يناير 2012)

ع قد مسمعتها فى اغنية لكن بجد حكمة الدنيا زى المرجية من تحت لفوق صدق الاخ اللى غناها


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ع قد مسمعتها فى اغنية لكن بجد حكمة الدنيا زى المرجية من تحت لفوق صدق الاخ اللى غناها


* هههههههههههه*
*أيه الدماغ دية :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*شكلي بهيس *
*وده أنما يدل علي قرفي وخنقتي *
*وعااااااااادي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

حيراااااااااااااان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2012)

:crying:
_*leeeeeeeeeeh keda*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2012)

اخدوا منى الرصيد كله ولاد الذينا :36_1_4:
بامانه مش هشترك فى البتاعه ديه تانى


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (1 فبراير 2012)

تعبانـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه​


----------



## zezza (1 فبراير 2012)

*مستغربة من نفسى *


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2012)

فصيل موت ..عمرى ما شوفت حد كدة انا


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*لسه عاااااااااادي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

كله ضرب ضرب مفيش شتيمه خالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بارهاق او انى واقع من الدور العااااااااااااااشر


----------



## Alcrusader (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك يا رب اعمالي وساعدني في الإمتحانات أمين يا يسوع


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*قرفاااااااااااااان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

*منتهى الحزن والالم​*


----------



## Bent Christ (1 فبراير 2012)

مخنوووووووقه اوووووووووووى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2012)

_عاااااايز ارتااااااااح _​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*حرااااااااان*​


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*أنا عايز أجازة*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2012)

حززززززززيييينه جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

مازلت مرهق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

حزين جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 فبراير 2012)

:36_1_6::36_1_6:


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*تعب
ملل
غباء
*​


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2012)

احبــــــــــــــــــــــاط


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

مبسوطه روحيا
وحزينه ومحبطه من الاحداث الحاليه

وتعبانه بقي جسديا


يعني انا 
3*1


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 فبراير 2012)

*فقدان ثقة برضو *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 فبراير 2012)

*ممممممممممممممم تعبانة أنا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2012)

نشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط ههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2012)

*ابحث عن رجائى وسط احزانى​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

*أريد قهوة ...*​


----------



## bob (3 فبراير 2012)

*مش عارف اعمل ايه 
*


----------



## العراقيه (3 فبراير 2012)

محبطة


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 فبراير 2012)

............:t3:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2012)

مضايق شوية


----------



## raffy (3 فبراير 2012)

IAM  ALONE


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2012)

صداااع وزهق


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 فبراير 2012)

_*ملل
....
*_​


----------



## magedrn (3 فبراير 2012)

عايز اطمن نفسى اعرف فى ايه نفسى اعرف السبب 
نفسى بس مفيش جواب عندى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب سامحني عاللي عملتو و عم بعملو و رح اعملو
ما تترك بنتك تضيع .. مالي غيرك
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

الدرس اتلغى :ura1: 30:


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2012)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2012)

ورايا مليون حاجة اعملها و ماليش مزاج ... المسئولية متعبةةة


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 فبراير 2012)

جوايا اطمئنان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2012)

*زهقان جداااا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 فبراير 2012)

مخنووووووووقه جدا


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

*عائد من الجحيم*​


----------



## magedrn (4 فبراير 2012)

قلقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا وتعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان جدا


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

سعيد جداً 


فلتحيا روسيا والصين ، ولا عزاء للغوغائيين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2012)

*أحساسى فلة شمعة منورة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحساسى فلة شمعة منورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*وايه الجديد يختي
طول عمره
فله شمعه منوره :ura1:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله ..... شغااااااال


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 فبراير 2012)

* غضبان جدا جدا جدا  جدا *


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * غضبان جدا جدا جدا  جدا *



سنفور غضبان ههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 فبراير 2012)

تهيس اخر حاجه


----------



## Twin (4 فبراير 2012)

*عاااادي .... وأقل من عادي*​


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2012)

موستفز


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

قلقانه :new2:


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل ههههههههههه


بحسدك جداااااااااا بصراحة هههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بحسدك جداااااااااا بصراحة هههههه


اه الحقد دة اللى هيجبنا لورا ههههههههههههه
مش ربنا قال يكفى اليوم وشره 
ومش هو اللى قال بردو الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك
ومش قال بردو لاتخف لانى معك
حد يكون معاه ربنا وواعده بكده يقوم يشيل الهم ويفكر فى بكرة 
دة ابونا فى ايده الكون


----------



## Rosetta (5 فبراير 2012)

متفائلة .. لأول مرة في التاريخ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2012)

مرتاحه-- لإنى حسى ان الرب بداء يعمل فيها---


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2012)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## totty (5 فبراير 2012)

*قلقانه جدا*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 فبراير 2012)

* مبسوط  علشان بكرة صيام   وكل سنة وكل الاخوات والاصدقاء واعداء من بنات حواء بخير ويكون صيام سعيد وكويس
لجميع 
ماعد اصحاب الاقنعة بعيد عنا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2012)

نوع من الراحه نشكر ربنا

وكل صيام يونان والكل هنا بالف خير وسلام ومحبه من يسوع
امين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2012)

*مصدعة *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2012)

حاسة ان كل حاجة متدمرة 
بس واثقة ان ربنا هيصلح كل حاجة قريب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

مضايق ومكتئب


----------



## sparrow (6 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مضايق ومكتئب



دا اكيد نتيجه القر والحسد يا ابو تربو ههههههههه
ربنا يملاك سلام ورجاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> دا اكيد نتيجه القر والحسد يا ابو تربو ههههههههه
> ربنا يملاك سلام ورجاء


هههههههههههههههههه لا خلاص ربنا فرحنى تااااااااااااااااااااااانى

:yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo:

ميرسى تاسونى
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

*متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل ومبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
طول ما ربنا فى حياتى مش عايز حاجة تانى
*​


----------



## ميشو 37 (6 فبراير 2012)

*قلقان*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 فبراير 2012)

مبسوطه كتير


----------



## magedrn (6 فبراير 2012)

قلقان وحيران وتعباااااااااااان 
وحاسس انى سبب كل مشاكل فى الدنيا 
مد ايدك يا الهى وطمنى


----------



## Alcrusader (6 فبراير 2012)

ساعدني يا يسوع أخرج من المأزق. محتاج علامة جيدة...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2012)

*حنين*  :new8:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2012)

محتارة وزعلانة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

يارب إشفيها  واشفى كل مريض


----------



## bob (6 فبراير 2012)

*مترقب:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 فبراير 2012)

ربي اسرع واعني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 فبراير 2012)

محتاره...​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 فبراير 2012)

الدرس اتلغى تااااانى :w00t:
ده ايه الهنا اللى انا فيه ده :yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت تااااااااااااااانى


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (7 فبراير 2012)

محبطه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 فبراير 2012)

*راسي يوجعني *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2012)

تمام ونفسي الجو بكره يبقي حلو
عشان نروح الطاحونه بقي


----------



## ميرنا (7 فبراير 2012)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااان موت جدا خالص


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2012)

*احساسي المعتاد*
*عاااااااادي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2012)

واثق فى ربنا مهما ان كانت الظروف


----------



## magedrn (7 فبراير 2012)

حاسس كانى ميت من غيرك ماليش لازمة 
حاسس ان قلب بيموت وبطل ينبض لانك مش لمسه بكلامك
حاسس انى مشتاقلك ولو كانت بكلمة منك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

_اااااااااااااه ياربي
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

مرهق خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2012)

*مكسل اخر حاجة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

*للاسف فهمت !!​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 فبراير 2012)

اقترب الخلاص​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

قلبى واجعنى....


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 فبراير 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


*احسن *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *احسن *​


 يا ساتر ...إيه السواد ده يا هيرو!!


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *احسن *​



:act23:


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا ساتر ...إيه السواد ده يا هيرو!!


_*
بلاش اتكلم خلى الطابق مستور :shutup22:
*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*
> بلاش اتكلم خلى الطابق مستور :shutup22:
> *_​



ههههههههههه
لا ماتتكلم ياخويا :act19:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

*انا لا أخاف شيئا لأن ربي معي ....*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

الحمدلله ع كل شيئ


----------



## Bent Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

bored ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 فبراير 2012)

:36_1_3:​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (8 فبراير 2012)

برداااااااااااااااان وعند صدااااااااااااع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 فبراير 2012)

فرحانه قوي خدت بركه حضور القداس في الطاحونه 
واتناولت كمان صلواتك عنا يا بابا كيرلس


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2012)

غريب فى بيتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2012)

*تعبان اوي 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2012)

بردان حبة


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

سقعاانة اووى


----------



## the shepherd (9 فبراير 2012)

كم اتمني ان اشعر باي شئ - و لو حتي الالم - لاحدث احد اعنه .​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*مخنوق ومليش نفس اعمل حاجة*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2012)

*مخنوق *


----------



## bob (9 فبراير 2012)

*علي اخري
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

متفاااااااااااااااااائل ههههههههههه :hlp:ومبسووووووووووووووووووووط :999:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> متفاااااااااااااااااائل ههههههههههه :hlp:ومبسووووووووووووووووووووط :999:


* meeeeee too:smil12:*
*خالينا نغيظ المخنوقين :beee:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2012)

_*مخنوق وزهقان من كل حاجة*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2012)

مرتاحة ​


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2012)

كالورد بين الأشواك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

كلى رجـــــــــــــــاء


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2012)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2012)

زي الزفت


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*زهقت من كتر الكلام في السياسة .... الله يخربيت كده*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 فبراير 2012)

مرتاحة نفسيا


----------



## bob (9 فبراير 2012)

*نفسي حزينة .....
*


----------



## M a r i a m (10 فبراير 2012)

*حزينة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

تعبت بجد 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

عايز الوقت يعدى بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط خااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

_هلكااااااااااااااان  جسديآ _
_بس مرتاحة شويه نفسيآ_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

ياربى عالارهااااااااااااااااااااااااق ,,, بس مبسووووووط بسم الصليب ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ياربى عالارهااااااااااااااااااااااااق ,,, بس مبسووووووط بسم الصليب ههههههههههه


إنت خايف تنحسد ولا إيه ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إنت خايف تنحسد ولا إيه ههههههههه


ههههههههههههه بينى وبينك يا تاسونى
الصبح وانا بكتب مبسوووووووووووووط جاى اقوم من عالكرسى صباعى جه بينه وبين الحيطة :smile01 ووجعنى خالص هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

*يا حاسدين الناس
مالكم ومال الناس 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههههه بينى وبينك يا تاسونى
> الصبح وانا بكتب مبسوووووووووووووط جاى اقوم من عالكرسى صباعى جه بينه وبين الحيطة :smile01 ووجعنى خالص هههههههههههههههههه


يااااااااااه ما أسرع الحسد هههههههههه
وعشان هيك عم تكتب بالأزرق كمان :smile01
ألف سلامة عليك يا أبوتربو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

زفتتتتتت


----------



## sparrow (10 فبراير 2012)

مكتئبه


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2012)

ارهاق و ملل


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

زهق وملل وحيره​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> زفتتتتتت





sparrow قال:


> مكتئبه





Twin قال:


> *تعبااااااااااااااااااان*​





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ارهاق و ملل





marcelino قال:


> زهق وملل وحيره​



*المفروض نغير اسم الموضوع ده ونخليه سجل مأساتك بكلمه :thnk0001:*


----------



## Dana75 (10 فبراير 2012)

حزينة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 فبراير 2012)

خائف جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2012)

*:ura1: حلووووو :ura1:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

_جسمى وجعنى اوووووووووووى _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

متفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

كل جليات و له داود ... ينتصر عليه باسم رب الجنود

 ( من أقوال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث )


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

مصدعة شوية بس كويسة يعنى


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مصدعة شوية بس كويسة يعنى


بخيرر  ليه كدا يا بنتى  :t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> بخيرر  ليه كدا يا بنتى  :t33::t33::t33::t33:



هههههههههه للاسف بقى هنعمل ايه ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)

المدارس هتبدأ :36_1_4:


----------



## sheren noga (11 فبراير 2012)

مضايقه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

حاسه بتعب فظيع
بس غلاسه مش هاكشف
ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (11 فبراير 2012)

*عايز أعيش*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

عايزة انااااااام


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 فبراير 2012)

*+*
فاي ..


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

محتاج​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

_هموت من الحيره  والقلق
_​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هموت من الحيره والقلق_​


 
بعد الشر عليكي يا لولو
ربنا يريح قلبك


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

مش عارفه مبلمه
مخي مش بيفكر
ومش عارفه انزل اي موضوع


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

حيره وضياع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

متوتر​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (12 فبراير 2012)

*الحاله مزيكا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه بردو مبسوط


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

مخنوووووووووووق اوى ​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

نعسانه وعاوزه انام


----------



## zezza (12 فبراير 2012)

*استريحت 
بس داخاة على دور برد جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد *


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2012)

مفيش احساس هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

صداع رخم​


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*مقهور من الظلم
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 فبراير 2012)

*+*

*لم أمر بهذه الحالة سوى مره واحده فقط في حياتي .. وها هي تعود مره اخرى .. ارحمني يا الله*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2012)

حاسس ان ورايا مليون حاجة ومش عارف اخلص اى حاجة


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

نشكر الله​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

الحمدلله


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

*حاسه بوحده فظييييييييييييييييييييييييييعه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ab7:


خـلـف كـل حـزن .. فـرح مـؤجـل ツ فلنصبر حســـب وعــــد الــــرب ♥ ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> خـلـف كـل حـزن .. فـرح مـؤجـل ツ فلنصبر حســـب وعــــد الــــرب ♥ ​



ماشى هصبر 

:big35:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2012)

*خايفا....*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*أنا عايش ومش عايش *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

بونو بس هاطق


----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

بمووووووووووووووووووووووووت بالبطئ من بعدك عنى 
كفاية كدا ارحمنى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 فبراير 2012)

*متـــــــفائل جــــدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2012)

مكتئب ....... رغم انى عارف إنك عمرك ما سبتنى يارب


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2012)

مبسوطة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*صاحى من النوم مودى زفت وطالبه معايا اتخانق مع اى حد 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صاحى من النوم مودى زفت وطالبه معايا اتخانق مع اى حد
> 
> *



*:fun_oops:  وقال انا اللى لسه كنت هتهور وابعتلك خاص
ربنا ستر ولحقت نفسى :blush2:
روووق كده واهدى يا ثورجى :flowers:*


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

بيقولو اتكلمى وخرجى كل مشاعرك وكل مرة بتكلم فيها فعلا بندم بدى ثقة لناس متستهلهاش


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_ربنا موجود_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 فبراير 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

مصدومه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مصدومه


_اليسا معانا فالموضوع منورة يا حجة والله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه:t17::t17::t17:
_​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*أنا متعقد علي فكرة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أنا متعقد علي فكرة *​


_طيب ودا مين بقى  حد جديد
_​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _طيب ودا مين بقى حد جديد_​


*يعني عرفت إليسا .... ومعرفتش حماقي :t17:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يعني عرفت إليسا .... ومعرفتش حماقي :t17:*​


خلاص يا عم متزوقش 
:t17::t17:
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

مش  عارفا المفروض افرح و لا  الطش نفسى قلمين علشان افوق و اعيش فى ارض الواقع.....


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش  عارفا المفروض افرح و لا  الطش نفسى قلمين علشان افوق و اعيش فى ارض الواقع.....


طيوب ما تشمى شويه ريحه احسن ما توجعى نفسيك :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_انا غلس اوى عمال اغلس على الناس كلهاااااااا
ههههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه
طول عمري منوره يا جو الموضوع


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طول عمري منوره يا جو الموضوع


_اكيد واى موضوع يا فينا 
بينور بيكى :flowers::flowers:_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيوب ما تشمى شويه ريحه احسن ما توجعى نفسيك :flowers::flowers::flowers:​


 
* هههههههههههههه حلوه  شمى شويه ريحا دى.*
* مرسى  للاوبشن التانى ده .... ياريتو ينفع.....*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههههههههههه حلوه  شمى شويه ريحا دى.*
> * مرسى  للاوبشن التانى ده .... ياريتو ينفع.....*
> ​


يعنى لازم القلمين  هههههههههه  تاخدى قنبله تخلصى بيها وتريحى نفسيك :bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

*مبسوووووووووطه اوووووى دونتى نجحت
اشكرك يا رب *


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطه اوووووى دونتى نجحت
> اشكرك يا رب *




مبروووووووووووك:flowers::flowers:

_فين البيبسى يا دوناااااااااااااااااا  
يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مبروووووووووووك:flowers::flowers:
> 
> _فين البيبسى يا دوناااااااااااااااااا
> يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​



*عيب يا جونااا ده واجب عليك :t17:
ههههههههه الله يبارك فيك يا رررب :flowers:*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عيب يا جونااا ده واجب عليك :t17:
> ههههههههه الله يبارك فيك يا رررب :flowers:*


_مش كفايه فلانتين وشموع وعشا وكمان مش فى بيبسى  انا مش  بقر انا بحسد بس:t17::t17:
_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _مش كفايه فلانتين وشموع وعشا وكمان مش فى بيبسى  انا مش  بقر انا بحسد بس:t17::t17:
> _​



*:fun_oops: يلهووووووى ده انا هجيبلك بيبسى وشرربات وجاتوووه كمااان بس حط السر ف بير بقى :blush2:*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:fun_oops: يلهووووووى ده انا هجيبلك بيبسى وشرربات وجاتوووه كمااان بس حط السر ف بير بقى :blush2:*


لا انا حطهوليك ع العام علشان تشربى المنتدى كله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه رايك فالتدبيسه دى 
:t17:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووط علشان اخدت بركة كبيييييييييييييرة


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*قرفااااااااااان*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2012)

زهقاااااان​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_مبسوط مؤقتآ _
_ربنا يستر _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

كنت عارف انها مش هتكمل  ربنا يسمحيك يا حبيبتى نكدتى عليا الهى يسعديك كمان وكمان ​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

اليوم ومن اكتر من عشر ايام اول يوم احس فيه براحة 
لانى كلمت شخص كنت هاموت واكلمه واطمنت عليه 
لكن مع الاسف كنت اتمنى انه يكون معايا اليوم كله 
يارب انت قادر ترجع الدنيا الى مجاريها من تانى يا الهى


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

*احساس بالضياع !
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

*تعــــــــــبـــــــــت
*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*يارب .... أنا .... محتاج لك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

جسمى وجعنى اوووووووى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2012)

مرهق بطريقة فظيعة


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2012)

اشكر ربنا على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

متضايقة جدااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2012)

عادى ......


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

زي اللي عايش على امل يموت بكرة......


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2012)

مسيرها تنتهي ودا كلام الوعود


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2012)

*تجربة تقيله اوي ... بس واثق انها هتعدي علي خير*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

فى شدة الضيق والاسي​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 فبراير 2012)

كيف سقط الجبابرة و بادت آلات الحرب


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2012)

حماس ونشااااااااااااااااط


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

صدااااااااع


----------



## mero_engel (16 فبراير 2012)

مخنوووووقه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

*زي الفل​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> صدااااااااع


 سلااامتك شااااله مدرينك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2012)

*ذروة التفكير*


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سلااامتك شااااله مدرينك ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
ياختي دول مش بيصدعوا محافظين خالص علي كل فسوة في صحتهم 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## bob (16 فبراير 2012)

*مبسوط
*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

كاره نفسى بجد اووووووووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

كالعاده


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*لسه مفوقتش *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 فبراير 2012)

*محتاج لمسة ايدك يارب​*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

لسه بصحى


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

أكتر من عادي ‏


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 فبراير 2012)

*متعّجب جدا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

:454sr:


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2012)

مرهق بغباء​


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2012)

*نفسيتي في الأرض*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (17 فبراير 2012)

*كلما انظر لنفسي تبكي روحي*


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2012)

مبسووووووووووطه


----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*متلغبط*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

مخنوق ومضايق  اوووووووووووووى ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ليييييييييه يا جون 

ربنا حنين اوي علينا مش تضايق


----------



## bob (18 فبراير 2012)

*متوتر
*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

امين  صلولى بقى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا معاك ومع الجميع


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

اميـن


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

احساسي عايزه انام بس مش عايزه اقفل هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

زعلانه ومش زعلانه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

دي فزوره يا ميرنا ههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه :new2:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه امممممممم طيب مش تزعلي


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه امممممممم طيب مش تزعلي



هههههههههه
حاضر :t23:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

نعسان وهقوم انام​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

تعبان​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

مخنوق  اوووووى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2012)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااع​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يفك اي خنقه عنك يا جون

والف سلامه عليكي يا دونا


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

محتااااااااااااااااااااااار وقلقااااااااااااااااااان قووووووووووووى قوووووووووووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

تعبااااااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يفك عنيك اى تعب يا مرنوووووووووون
انا مبسوط باهلى  وزعالن من حد بحبه وبعزه  علشان اتغير عليا
اتمنى انه يرجع تانى صحبى الانتيم 
وبالنسبه ليكم فانتم هتوحشونى اوى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ربنا يفك عنيك اى تعب يا مرنوووووووووون
> انا مبسوط باهلى  وزعالن من حد بحبه وبعزه  علشان اتغير عليا
> اتمنى انه يرجع تانى صحبى الانتيم
> وبالنسبه ليكم فانتم هتوحشونى اوى​



ميرسى يا جووووووووون
وربنا معاااك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*مخنوق جداً *
*وحساس بملل فظيع*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2012)

عندى صداااااااع غير كده كله تمام ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

*علي غير العاده 
مبسوط 
وعامل دماغ رباني 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 فبراير 2012)

*happyyyyy *


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

متضايقه جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*يارب .... رحمتك*​


----------



## bob (18 فبراير 2012)

*حاسس بالغربه
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

البرد مبهدلنى :crying: ومش عارفه اذاكر الحمدلله 30:30:


----------



## أنجيلا (18 فبراير 2012)

*سمك..*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> البرد مبهدلنى :crying: ومش عارفه اذاكر الحمدلله 30:30:


_ الف سلامة_​


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2012)

مش مطمن ابدا 
ربنا يستر


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

مخنوقه جدا


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

ايدي وجعاني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 فبراير 2012)

*قلبى واجعنى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

*مصدوووووووووووومة بجد  " اليسا "*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)

:yaka:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :yaka:


*بخري يا بت كويسleasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مخنوقه جدا


اجبليك انبوبه  بوتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز ​


----------



## zezza (19 فبراير 2012)

*بردانــــــــــــــــة و تعبانة *


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ايدي وجعاني


 ايو بطلى اللى بتعمليه بقى  
ههههههههه
اتقى ربنا فيناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

ها يا مسهل  ويكون خير​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

ههههههه بس بقي احسن شكلها اتكسرت

واااااااااااااااء


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه بس بقي احسن شكلها اتكسرت
> 
> واااااااااااااااء


 الف سلامة عقبال التانيه 
^_^ :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

الله يسلمك وخليك في حالك ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك وخليك في حالك ههههههههه


مهو انتى حالى  ولا عنديك مانع ؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *بردانــــــــــــــــة و تعبانة *


*سلامتك يا حبي:wub:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مهو انتى حالى  ولا عنديك مانع ؟؟؟​



ههههههههههه :kap:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه :kap:


ماا  معنى هذا .؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بخري يا بت كويسleasantr*​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه ياختى لازم ابخر احسن ناخد عين ولا حاجه :yaka:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *بردانــــــــــــــــة و تعبانة *


ربنا معاكى  ويحافظ عليكى يا زوزاااااااااااا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## mero_engel (19 فبراير 2012)

محتجالك ياارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

متغاظه علشان جايين ضيوف:ranting:


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2012)

*مش عارف أحساس ... بالغفران*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

احساس ان اللي جاي احلي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه ياختى لازم ابخر احسن ناخد عين ولا حاجه :yaka:


leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

تفكير عميق
لكن الامور جيدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووطة اووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

زعلان​


----------



## bob (19 فبراير 2012)

*مش مرتاح 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> زعلان​


*ليييييييييييييييه كده؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *مش مرتاح
> *


*تعالي واحنا نريحووووووووووووك:a63:*​


----------



## bob (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تعالي واحنا نريحووووووووووووك:a63:*​


:fun_oops:* انا بقيت كويس* *شكرا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> :fun_oops:* انا بقيت كويس* *شكرا*


*يا حوووووووووستي لحققققققت تبقا كويس:a63:*​


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2012)

*قرفان اخر حاجة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليييييييييييييييه كده؟*​


مزاجى طالب بكدا  مساقر باليل 
وفى حد واحشنى اوى وهو قدامى  نفسى اكسرله دماغه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

*عندي انتفاخ *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندي انتفاخ *​


اشرب ينسون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *قرفان اخر حاجة*​


*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مزاجى طالب بكدا  مساقر باليل
> وفى حد واحشنى اوى وهو قدامى  نفسى اكسرله دماغه​


*ربنا يحافظ عليك يا جونا*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2012)

اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندي انتفاخ *​


*دبوس ابرة :a63:*​


----------



## be believer (19 فبراير 2012)

*كبرياء*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2012)

متضايقة جدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 فبراير 2012)

*موودى بعد الواقع بمرحلتين تلاتة *


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

يلا نصلى​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 فبراير 2012)

*بيك اتعلمت المحبة . وبيك اتعلمت الحب . بيك اتعلمت التسامح . بيك اتعلمت المغفر. بيك اتعلمت التواضع
 لاتترك يدى ابد  لان لااساوى شى بدونك ياملك الملوك ورب الارباب  محتاج ديما لمسة ايدك  
بدونك اشعر بالخوف . وبدونك اضيع . وبدونك جنود الشر تهزمنى  . وبدونك اكون كالقشة  التى تحركها الرياح فى جميع الاتجاهات . بحبك يارب
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اشرب ينسون​



* لا اكلت حتته لحمه بقيت كويس  
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 فبراير 2012)

زحمةةةةةةةةةةةةة افكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

احساس ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2012)

سقعااااانة​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 فبراير 2012)

زحلانة ومبسوطة في نفس ذات الوقت 
ومحدش يسالني اساي عشان اناا مش عارف بقي :a82:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

قلقان بس واثق فيك يا ربى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (20 فبراير 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووط ونشيييييييييييييييييييط و كل حاجة حلوة يارب 
انا بحبك يارب 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

مازال التعب مستمر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

*انت عارف بحالى يا رب..*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2012)

*فرحانة بالصيام *​


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

تعبان شويه


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_مضايق  وزعلان_​


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2012)

*الوحدة
*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_مبقتش فارقة كتيرررررررر_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

مفيش اي حاجة فارقة
كلو زي بعضو
حلو زي وحش


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بفرح  هتكون قريبية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

هو انا عايشا و بحس؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بنعمة كبيرة بتسندنى بسم الصليب فى حياتى


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا عايشا و بحس؟؟


امال جايه هنا ليه :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2012)

تعبانة وزعلانة فى نفس الوقت


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

مش جايلى نفس اكل مع انى جعان ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2012)

*حاسة بضغط كبير
*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

احساس فظيع


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

حاسس ان اضحك عليا


----------



## sosofofo (21 فبراير 2012)

:36_1_4:
حزينة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

مرهق خالص


----------



## حصرون (21 فبراير 2012)

I AM SO SO SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD_*:ranting:*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2012)

*عايزة انااااااااام*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

متلخبطه
يارب قوينى
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2012)

*منتهى الالم والحزن​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

حاسه بتعب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 فبراير 2012)

مظلوم​


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

دنيااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

مش عارف اعمل حاجة وتكمل للاخر 
اتشقلب يعنى ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

يبوووووووى اتخنقت من الناس بيدخلو فى شئون بعض بطريقة تخنق وبيتكلمو على بعض فى دهرهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

عندى صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

مش منى اكيد


----------



## FADY_TEMON (21 فبراير 2012)

مازلت ..مظلوماً ...
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

احبك يارب يامعنى وجودى


----------



## Bent avakerolos (21 فبراير 2012)

رغم الضيق بداخلى ولكن شى ما براخلى يقول ثقى فى الهك بالهدوء والسلام تكون قوتكم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

خنققققة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> خنققققة


خييير
خنقه من ايه


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

مخنوق زهقان وحيد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

نفسي ربنا يفرح كل اولاده ويفك ضيقتهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2012)

*مرتاحة نفسيا بالرغم من المصايب اللى عندى *


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*عـــادي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2012)

*كوكتيل مقرف *
*زهق على ملل على خنقة *​


----------



## magedrn (21 فبراير 2012)

شوية زهق مع حبة ملل 
مع شوية اضافت ليهم تعب 
وكمان شوية قلق مع شوية صداع
ومعاهم حاجة واحدة مهمة جدا اشتياق لحد فى بالى


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

محبطه :smil13:


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

*حيرانه
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

عقلى بيقولى انفجر 
وقلبى مانعنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عقلى بيقولى انفجر
> وقلبى مانعنى


 
 وحياتك لو قلبك  سمع كلام عقلق  يبقا  متنساش تقفل باب المنتدى وراك... لحسن  تفجرنا معاك:gy0000::gy0000:

 سلامتك يا oesi من التفجير..الرب يعينك..


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> وحياتك لو قلبك  سمع كلام عقلق  يبقا  متنساش تقفل باب المنتدى وراك... لحسن  تفجرنا معاك:gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> سلامتك يا oesi من التفجير..الرب يعينك..


شكلى هنفجر فى حد هنا فى المنتدى 
:act23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شكلى هنفجر فى حد هنا فى المنتدى
> :act23:


 هههههههههههه كل دى محبه يعنى مش عايز الحد ده ينفجر وحده فهتنفجر فيه علشان تموتو مع بعض  يااااااااااااااا رومانسيا:mus25: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 فبراير 2012)

*أول يوم من زمااااااااان بنام فيه مرتاحة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

قتل نفسى و ذبحها اكيد احساس رهيب......


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

تعبان ومضايق


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

الف سلامة عليك يا ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا ابو تربو


ميرسى تاسونى 
صليلى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 فبراير 2012)

ربنا معاك يا غالي ..

*ABOTARBO*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)




----------



## يهودى (22 فبراير 2012)

Thinking


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*احساس صعب ان حد يتهمك بالكذب !
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> ربنا معاك يا غالي ..
> 
> *ABOTARBO*​


ميرسى استاذى
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بنعمة كبيرة مستحقهاش منك يارب


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

لا جديد ضيق واكتئاب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

زعلان ومضايق


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

* ليه كدا كلكم زعلانين ؟!


هو الأندرتيكر عملكم حاجة ؟؟! 
*​


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> زعلانة ومتدايقة ومكتئبة وقرفانة وزهقانة وحزينة



*لااا ,,,
كدا الوضع خطير !!
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 فبراير 2012)

نعسااانة


----------



## Twin (22 فبراير 2012)

*بشكرك يا رب علي كل حال واي حال*​


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وكمان The Undertaker هنا شخصيا وبيكلمني أنا
> طيب زيد عليهم خايفة كمان هههههههههههه



*لا كدا الوضع أخطر بكتيير 
لا يا بنتي ’ متخفيش مني حتى لو كنت أنا الأندرتيكر بس أنا قلبي طيب و حنون , متشوفينيش قاسي و مرعب في المصارعة , دا أنا حنون اووي :smile01
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*تعب وارهاق*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

ضععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععف
وحزن وبكا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ضععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععف
> وحزن وبكا


مفيش حاجه تستاهل  ده ....


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

احساس بالموت البطيئ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

يأس


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

> ضععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  عف
> وحزن وبكا





> احساس بالموت البطيئ...





> يأس




استغفر الله العظيم كله نكد كدة حراااااااااام هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بالاحراج


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 فبراير 2012)

*لا شئ فى المحتوى الجمجمى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*قوة من ربنا *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 فبراير 2012)

*عندمـــآ تغضب

 اكســـر أي شئ و لكـــن تجنب كســـر - شعــور شخص تحبـــه -

 فَ كلمـــآآت الغضب .. قــآآسية !*


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2012)

مررررررررررررهقه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2012)

_الحمد لله
نشكر ربنا
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 فبراير 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2012)

واحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (23 فبراير 2012)

*محبط والحمدلله*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*حزن شديد *


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

مخنووووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2012)

*مستغربة احوال **ناس كتير *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

متوتر خالص


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 فبراير 2012)

حزين:crying:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

تعب وصداع وملل وزهق وضيقه 
وخنقه وحزن وقلق وخوف وتوتر

وكفايه كدا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 فبراير 2012)

*حزن شديد جدا و حسرة و ندم !​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

حٌـزن


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حٌـزن


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

عياااااااان ومصدع


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

دنيا زبالة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> دنيا زبالة


الدنيا حلوه:t23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

زهقت خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص :190vu:


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك يارب طول ما انت معايا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2012)

*منتهى الارهاق بس الموود كويس *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

حاسس بضيق


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2012)

مرهق و زهقان​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

احساس براحه


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2012)

مبسوطه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

عايزه انااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2012)

:999::999::999::999:
فرحانه جداااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2012)

مخنوق ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

البؤساء :36_19_5:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

*حاسة بسلام داخلى و راحة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

ياااااااااه بقالى كتيير ماحستش براحه كده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2012)

انا جاى اقولكم متعملوش حسابي فى احساس دلوقتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

بردو متمسك بالرجاء اللى جوايا مهما كانت الظروف


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

*احسن كتييييييييير ​*


----------



## magedrn (25 فبراير 2012)

عايزك ومستنيك مهما يحصل ويكون 
ومش هاسيبك طول العمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 فبراير 2012)

حااسه بخوف رهيب


----------



## FADY_TEMON (25 فبراير 2012)

مازلت ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

*احساس بالراحه والهدوء النفسى ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

هى الدنيا بقت حر كدة ليه ههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (25 فبراير 2012)

بطلع جااااااااااز


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2012)

سبحان اللة
مشاكل جاية من الهوا:big61:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (25 فبراير 2012)

*مرض .......*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2012)

فيا ضعفات تقتل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

*ارهاق بشع *


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

*مش مستريح
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

فرحانا بيك يا رب


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

*تعبان وعاوز انام 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2012)

*وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
مفيش صفحة واحد بيشعربشىء حلو .؟
كل نكد فى نكد .؟اى داة عمال اقلب فى الصفحات الواحد هيتجنن

أحساسى اليوم 
خاطىء ومحتاج رحمة كبيرة ولا استحقها
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*الى متى يحس معظم العرب واهمين على انهم "خير امة اُخرجت للناس" ؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

امم عاوز اخس


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> امم عاوز اخس



وانا عاوزة اعصابي تهدي
تفتكري ايه الحل يا مرنون لينا ولا مفيش وننتحر ونخلص هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

حاسس ببرود أعصاب !!


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> حاسس ببرود أعصاب !!



ما تبعتلي شويه يا ابو تربو ينوبك فيا ثواب


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

احساس حلو


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2012)

*مُحبَط*


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

*عندما يتوقف معظم العالم واهمين أن تلك القومية شعب الله المختار


:smile02*


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

مصدعه


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> وانا عاوزة اعصابي تهدي
> تفتكري ايه الحل يا مرنون لينا ولا مفيش وننتحر ونخلص هههههههه


 انا عارفة انتى كدا ليه كلو من النسكافية عشان مكنش حلو عمل فيكى كدا :nunu0000:
لا ننتحر ليه امال الناس دى مين يناقر فيها ويقرفها فى عيشتها :ura1:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*بشرب شاي مع أعز الاصدقاء : الحزن ...*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

احساس عادي


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2012)

*اكيد هتعدي*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اكيد هتعدي*​


 هى ايه دى يا توتا اللى هتعدى قولى ومش هقول لحد هما بس 500000000 واحد بس واديك نص جنية لو عرفت تقرا الرقم


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

بـــــــــــــــارد


----------



## magedrn (26 فبراير 2012)

يعنى مش كويس ومش وحش نشكر ربنا على كل حال


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

مش طايقه حد ولا حتي نفسي


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

الم في جنبي


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

بركان غضب 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

ماااااااشي الحال


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> بركان غضب
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*ايه اخر عاا !!! 
يمكن عااااااااااااااا طشي ( رحمكم الله )*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> بركان غضب
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



وانا كمان


----------



## يهودى (26 فبراير 2012)

אני רוצה לאכול


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وانا كمان


*رحمكم الله برضه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

*ارتيااااااح​*


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه اخر عاا !!!
> يمكن عااااااااااااااا طشي ( رحمكم الله )*



هنفجر فيك يا بوب 
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


+Nevena+ قال:


> وانا كمان



تعالي يا حببتي لقينا اهو بوب نطلعه فيهم ههههههههههههههههه
يمكن نرتاح شويه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

حاجة ززززززززززززززززفت
يخربيت كدة


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هنفجر فيك يا بوب
> عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*طيب هاتي معاكي منديل  *


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب هاتي معاكي منديل  *



اهئ اهئ اهئ 
مش كفايه الزمن يا بوب هتبقي انت كمان 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*خُطار عدنا الفرح ....... 

Joy is only a guest of ours *


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووط وجعااااااااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

نفوووووخي
اااااااااااااااااااااه يا نفوخي


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> نفوووووخي
> اااااااااااااااااااااه يا نفوخي


ايه يا تاسونى مرة نفوخ ومرة جاز 
هههههههههههههههه مش معقولة الزيطة دى :act31:


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ايه يا تاسونى مرة نفوخ ومرة جاز
> هههههههههههههههه مش معقولة الزيطة دى :act31:



حتي انت يا ابو تربو
اكتم احاسيسي يعني لحد ما اموت 
عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> حتي انت يا ابو تربو
> اكتم احاسيسي يعني لحد ما اموت
> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


هههههههههه لا يا تاسونى براحتك خالص 
بردو ربنا قال إحتملوا بعضكم بعض :smile01


----------



## sparrow (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا تاسونى براحتك خالص
> بردو ربنا قال إحتملوا بعضكم بعض :smile01



مهو انت الوحيد الي مبسوط فينا ,, اللهم لا حسد ولا حقد
لازم بقي تحتملنا هههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> مهو انت الوحيد الي مبسوط فينا ,, اللهم لا حسد ولا حقد
> لازم بقي تحتملنا هههههههههههههه


ياربى بسم الصليب عليا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هى ايه دى يا توتا اللى هتعدى قولى ومش هقول لحد هما بس 500000000 واحد بس واديك نص جنية لو عرفت تقرا الرقم


 
*اكيد قصدي الظروف ال أنا فيها وقرفها :budo:*
*وواثق انها هتعدي*
*واكيد*
*هتروق وهتحلي*

*بس المشكلة .... كامنه في .... الظرف الزمني أمتي :smile01*

*بس انتي ادعيلي*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*I wish I can cry , may be tears can wash away my sorrow , but I cannot even do that !! *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

لا اهتم​


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2012)

مرهق فحت​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

مافيش فايده
رجعت للحزن تانى :090104~384:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

مافيــــش


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

تعبت من اللى انا فيه :36_19_5:


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط ومتفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل
بسم الصليب عليا هههههههههه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مرهق فحت​



كنت في التجنيد ولا ايه ..ههههههههربنا معاك
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> تعبت من اللى انا فيه :36_19_5:



معلش يا ميرنا ..

دوري علي اللي تعبك ..ومحزنك وحولي تكلمي حد وتفضفضي معه ..الصمت مش خير يا رينا ..
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2012)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*زهقان
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2012)

*رحمتك يا رب​*


----------



## the shepherd (27 فبراير 2012)

محتاج ابقي لوحدي شوية


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

انا كنت عادى بس شوفت ردودكم خنقتونى


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انا كنت عادى بس شوفت ردودكم خنقتونى


تصدقى فعلا يا ميرنا نفسى اعرف ليه كدا 
مفيش مرة يوم دخلت لقيت ناس 
كلها بيتقول مبسوط لا ازى لازم يخنقوا الناس زيهم 
يالا ربنا يفرح قلوب الناس كلها


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

يساتر عالم معقدة باين


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط ومتفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل
> بسم الصليب عليا هههههههههه


اوعى يحسدوك بقى يا ابوتربو ههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يساتر عالم معقدة باين


لا يا ميرنا بس الدنيا بيتحسس الواحد انها ضيقة جدا عليه 
بسبب اللى بيحصل فى الواحد 
لكن ربنا يفرح قلوب الناس كلهم امين 
وانتى اولهم دايما يا باشا طبعا


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

مهما حصل ووقعنا لازم نقوم واللى هياخد ع الدنيا مش هيبقى مبسوط ابدا


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مهما حصل ووقعنا لازم نقوم واللى هياخد ع الدنيا مش هيبقى مبسوط ابدا


تمام كدا هو دا الرد الصح فعلا  يا ميرنا 
اللى هيدور على الدنيا والناس مش هيقدروا 
يعيشوا فيها


----------



## ميرنا (27 فبراير 2012)

ماسورة غباء طافحة على ورق الشغل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 فبراير 2012)

*تعب و إرهاق *​


----------



## يهودى (27 فبراير 2012)

*עצוּב*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2012)

*زعلانة من نفسي* ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2012)

_حزييييييينه
_​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *עצוּב*


אל תהיה עצוב אח מתוק שלי
אלוהים יעשה אותך מאושר 
אני לא יודע אם המילים ברורות אבל השתמשתי המתרגם


----------



## يهودى (27 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> אל תהיה עצוב אח מתוק שלי
> אלוהים יעשה אותך מאושר
> אני לא יודע אם המילים ברורות אבל השתמשתי המתרגם



אני שמח כאשר מישהו להבין אותי, הגעתי למה בדיוק כוונתך במילים שלך

God makes you happy
=
אלוהים עושה אותך מאושר


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> אני שמח כאשר מישהו להבין אותי, הגעתי למה בדיוק כוונתך במילים שלך
> 
> God makes you happy
> =
> אלוהים עושה אותך מאושר


עברית אחת השפות היפות ביותר.
אני רוצה ללמוד את השפה, אבל זה נראה קשה : (
אלוהים יברך אותך, אחי היקר


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> אל תהיה עצוב אח מתוק שלי
> אלוהים יעשה אותך מאושר
> אני לא יודע אם המילים ברורות אבל השתמשתי המתרגם



זה נכון


----------



## يهودى (27 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> עברית אחת השפות היפות ביותר.
> אני רוצה ללמוד את השפה, אבל זה נראה קשה : (
> אלוהים יברך אותך, אחי היקר



כמו כל האחרים שפה חדשה עבורך, הראשון נראה קשה אך כאשר אתה יודע את זה יותר, תוכלו למצוא אותו בקלות
ואל תשכח OZAI אח שלך כאן כדי לסייע לך תמיד


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

يهودى قال:


> כמו כל האחרים שפה חדשה עבורך, הראשון נראה קשה אך כאשר אתה יודע את זה יותר, תוכלו למצוא אותו בקלות
> ואל תשכח OZAI אח שלך כאן כדי לסייע לך תמיד



אני רוצה ללמוד​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> זה נכון


זה מדהים. אנחנו מדברים עברית :smile01


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> זה מדהים. אנחנו מדברים עברית :smile01



הדבר הטוב ביותר
​


----------



## mero_engel (27 فبراير 2012)

زهقاااااااااااااانه مووووت


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2012)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> كنت في التجنيد ولا ايه ..ههههههههربنا معاك
> ​




هههه لا يا مان كنت مسافر فى شغل واتنفخت ​


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> زهقاااااااااااااانه مووووت


*
زهقانه ليه ياقمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (27 فبراير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *
> زهقانه ليه ياقمر *​


الحياه بقت ممله 
تسلميلي يا غاليه يارب


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> الحياه بقت ممله
> تسلميلي يا غاليه يارب


*
الحياة جميلة *​


----------



## mero_engel (28 فبراير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *
> الحياة جميلة *​


هههههههههه علي رايك فعلالالالالا
بس يارب متبقاش جميله كده علي طول


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هههههههههه علي رايك فعلالالالالا
> بس يارب متبقاش جميله كده علي طول



*فترة وتنتهى باذن ربنا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

نقوووووووووووووول كلى رجاء فى المسيح ​


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

حد يفهمنا الناس دى بتقول ايه من الصفحة 1770


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

_موجوووعه وحزينه جدااا
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> حد يفهمنا الناس دى بتقول ايه من الصفحة 1770



ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2012)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

تايهه ومش لقياني​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

اتعولت فى ايدى :36_1_4:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

رحماك ربي..ماذا حل بقلوبنا..والى اين مصيرنا​


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

زهقنى فى عيشتى يخربيييييييييته


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

صداع هايدمر راسي ):


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صداع هايدمر راسي ):


 برضو اهون من حد يطفشك وتلاقية فى كل حتة طلعلك :dntknw:


----------



## يهودى (28 فبراير 2012)

أعتذر الى الادارة فقد تلقيت تحذير 
كتابة مشاركات باللغة العبرانية
عذرا


----------



## be believer (28 فبراير 2012)

حيادي


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> برضو اهون من حد يطفشك وتلاقية فى كل حتة طلعلك :dntknw:



هههههههههههه عندك حق
دا بلغي عنه واخلصي :blush2:


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههه عندك حق
> دا بلغي عنه واخلصي :blush2:


 لو ينفع اعملها


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لو ينفع اعملها



هههههههه ياساتر بقينا شريرين احنا :t17:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

عادى عايشا


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههه ياساتر بقينا شريرين احنا :t17:


 لو عرفتى بيعمل ايه هتعذرينى :blush2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لو عرفتى بيعمل ايه هتعذرينى :blush2:



اخر فكره قبل ما اقوم بقي
وربنا يسامحنا يعني




سلطي عليه واحد سلفي :bomb:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

resentment ,anger, frustration and lack of joy .....​


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اخر فكره قبل ما اقوم بقي
> وربنا يسامحنا يعني
> 
> 
> ...


 ماشى يا تحفة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

عايز اكل كشرى


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

ماشى وانا موافقة تعزمنى بس يون مشطشط


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ماشى وانا موافقة تعزمنى بس يون مشطشط


اوكى اتفضلى يا تاسونى  ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

دايما الخداااام لبط لبط لا معلش انا مش عاوزة صورة


----------



## SALVATION (28 فبراير 2012)

عايز اخرج​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> دايما الخداااام لبط لبط لا معلش انا مش عاوزة صورة


هههههههه ربنا يسامحك يا تاسونى 
يالا كشرى مرئى اهو ههههههههههه
[YOUTUBE]fhBBzkCi9As[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

ولا دا برضو انا عاوزة كشرى اكلى مش مرئى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ولا دا برضو انا عاوزة كشرى اكلى مش مرئى


هههههههه يعنى نعمل ايه دلوقتى اقولك نتصل بماما كاندى وهى تعزمنا كلنا لانها رئيسة قسم المطبخ ههههههههه 
انا حاسس هنضرب اخر العزومة دى من ماما كاندى :t17:


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

امم لو هيبقى اكلى مش مرئى مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2012)

*قاعد بعيط ، من غير حسد يعني 
*


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

خير يا كيرو مالك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

> قاعد بعيط ، من غير حسد يعني


ليه بس يا استاذى ربنا موجود 
صلى تيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> امم لو هيبقى اكلى مش مرئى مااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى


ساعة فرحك يا تاسونى ابقى اعزمينا بقى انتى
وبلاش بخل :t17:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> خير يا كيرو مالك



مبسوط ، بعيط م الفرحة 



ABOTARBO قال:


> ليه بس يا استاذى ربنا موجود
> صلى تيب



حاضر
صليلي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

> حاضر
> صليلي


حاضر نصلى ونولع شمعة قدام امنا العدرا


----------



## Twin (28 فبراير 2012)

*قلقان أوي .... ومتوتر*
*يارب خليك جنبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *قلقان أوي .... ومتوتر*
> *يارب خليك جنبي*​


نصلى كمان لاستاذ Twin


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2012)

*احساس بالخنقه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احساس بالخنقه​*


كمان نصلى لتاسونى دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا ليك ابو تربووو
فعلا انا محتاجه لصلاتكوا جدااا *


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2012)

إنتظاااااااااااار
يا رب خير 
​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2012)

لا مبالاه​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

*انا أقف وحيدا...و لا أحد معي ...
لا صديق ..
و لا أخ و لا بطيخ *


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2012)

حاسس باللامعنى


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

*زهق و ملل 
(full tank)
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

*أحساس .... بالأحتياج للمعونة الإلهية*
*يارب ... كنت معي واعني*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ساعة فرحك يا تاسونى ابقى اعزمينا بقى انتى
> وبلاش بخل :t17:


 فاهم غلط لما يبقى فى فرح اصلا :yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> فاهم غلط لما يبقى فى فرح اصلا :yahoo:


هههههههههه هتفرحى بامانة بس اصبرى وهتعزمينا بقى على بيبسى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

:36_19_5:
عااادى


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااائل


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههه هتفرحى بامانة بس اصبرى وهتعزمينا بقى على بيبسى


 بس انا كدا فرحانة اكتر قول هتنكد هيتحرق دمى كدا يعنى :kap:


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :36_19_5:
> عااادى


:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بس انا كدا فرحانة اكتر قول هتنكد هيتحرق دمى كدا يعنى :kap:


نووووووووووو هتبقى مبسوطة خااااااااااالص
وهتعتبرى اللى عدى مكنش فرح 
لان ربنا بيرتب الافضل لاولاده بس فى وقته يسرع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12:


 
إيه؟؟ شايفا إن مش عادى هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بس انا كدا فرحانة اكتر قول هتنكد هيتحرق دمى كدا يعنى :kap:


 تصدقى يا ميرنا..هتصدقى إن شاء الله هههههههههههه ما فى حد عاجبه حاله و لا فى حد علطول فرحان  فى كل حاجه هتلاقى حبه نكد و حبه حرقت دم....
 حبه شطه علشان طبخت حياتنا يبقا ليها طعم.... 
شكلك مش بتحبى السبايسى...يبقا خشى معايا فى العاااادى هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نووووووووووو هتبقى مبسوطة خااااااااااالص
> وهتعتبرى اللى عدى مكنش فرح
> لان ربنا بيرتب الافضل لاولاده بس فى وقته يسرع


 ماشى :cry2:


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصدقى يا ميرنا..هتصدقى إن شاء الله هههههههههههه ما فى حد عاجبه حاله و لا فى حد علطول فرحان فى كل حاجه هتلاقى حبه نكد و حبه حرقت دم....
> حبه شطه علشان طبخت حياتنا يبقا ليها طعم....
> شكلك مش بتحبى السبايسى...يبقا خشى معايا فى العاااادى هههههههههههه


 لا انا طلاما بعيد عن الاخوة الاعدا مبسووووووووطة :t13:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا انا طلاما بعيد عن الاخوة الاعدا مبسووووووووطة :t13:


 هو الصراحا بردو عندك حق هههههههههههههههههههه 
 خليكى دماااغ يا باشا بلا وجع قلب و دماغ و اعصاب..و..
 و كفيا كدا هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

احساس بالضياع


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

كلى رجاء وايمان


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 فبراير 2012)

*حـٌزن
*


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

*فرحة بتفاؤل
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حـٌزن
> *


ربنا يشيل عنك اي حزن


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

معدتى وجعانى من الكوكتيل هههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

شوفت اخرت اللى يعمل حاجة لوحدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

موجوووعه جداااا


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

متهيقلي اني بطلت احس باي مشاعر " ايجابية او سلبية " من فترة


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

مخنوقه شويه


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2012)

محتاجالك يارب


----------



## sparrow (1 مارس 2012)

ارق وصدااااااااااااااع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

*ضياع اما جبل من الشغل..و انا سايبا الجبل و قاعدا هنا !!*


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*هادي شويه ... بس قلقان *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

الحمدلله...احسن من غيرنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

إحساس بالبرووووووووووووووود


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*ملل ... *​


----------



## يهودى (1 مارس 2012)

Am Not in 2012 , are you 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Are we in 2012


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

*قال احتباس حراري قال ، واحترار عالمي ، وارتفاع درجات الحرارة لسطح الأرض ... البببرد يالي احنا ‏فيه شو موقعه من هذه الظاهرة؟ ثلوووج بشهر 3 ! وبرد قارص وشتاء ودرجات منخفضة جداً ... مش ‏معقووول يالي عم بصير ‏*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

*مخنوقة اوى *


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2012)

ونيس فى الوحدة تملى معايا يحكى معايا واحكى معاه يزرع فيا حب سماوى حب الصوم ويا الصلاة ( البابا كيرلس 

فرحااااااااااااااانة عيد بابايا الجمعة الجاية


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مخنوقة اوى *


 لا مش تتخنق مفيش حاجة بتستاهل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

ya rab kda 7aram


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2012)

الى حد ما انا كويس​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 مارس 2012)

دخيلك الله ..احسن من البرد
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

افففففففففففففف​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*7aram ba2a
7araaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> معقول تشتي بـ آب و تتلج عالدني كلا :t19:



معقوووول وربع ... كلشي بزمن الاحتباس الحراري معقول


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2012)

اول مره ابقي  فرحااااااااااااان قويييييييييي كده​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2012)

*زعلانة جداااااااااا*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2012)

زهقان اوى​


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2012)

عيانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2012)

متفائل بردوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*عايش .... وعلي امل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

ارق وتعب وصداع مدمر 
ارحمني يارب


----------



## يهودى (2 مارس 2012)

*سعيد هذا اليوم 
כיום, אני שמח
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

صداااااع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

مش حاسه حااجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2012)

عادى خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

تعبااانه جدااا ومرهقه جداا نفسي انام سنه بحالها


----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

قلقاااااااااااااااااااان و جدا كمان ربنا يستر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

*لو شوفت بني ادم هكسرلو وشو xD
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لو شوفت بني ادم هكسرلو وشو xD
> *


طب ولو شوفتني انا:smil12:
هتولع فيا هههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب ولو شوفتني انا:smil12:
> هتولع فيا هههههههههه



*لا انتي مش عايز اشوفك xD*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لا انتي مش عايز اشوفك xD*


ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

حزينه-----


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2012)

زززفت​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2012)

جوايا حزن


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

*تعبان
*


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

:crying:


----------



## أم أمونيوس (2 مارس 2012)

ليييييييييييية كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)




----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

نفسى افهم ليه كدا 
كل كام يوم لما الدنيا تتعدل شوية 
الاقى الدنيا باظت تانى بجد 
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك بنى ادام
انت تعرف لو جيت فى ايديا 
مش هرحمك :act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2012)

*احلى حاجة اما كون مخنوقة و مش طايقة نفسى ادخل النت اقول يمكن الناس ترحمنى الاقى ردود تقفل بلد بحالها *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

_هتجنن
_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 مارس 2012)

حاسة بسكييينة .. شكرا" يا ربي يسوع


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مارس 2012)

*    اتعلمت من قلبك  الكبير  الكتير جدا  . ربنا يحافظ عليك ديما *​


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*شدوناااااااا بقي *​


----------



## oesi no (2 مارس 2012)

مبقاش عندى منه ده


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

alone :closedeye


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> alone :closedeye




:beee:لا بقي منا اهو معاكي ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> :beee:لا بقي منا اهو معاكي ههههههه



هههههههههههههههه
 مانتى ماكنتيش موجوده


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> مانتى ماكنتيش موجوده




لالالالالالالا اديني جيت اهو يا حبي:flowers:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالا اديني جيت اهو يا حبي:flowers:



ههههههه :love34:

:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههه :love34:
> 
> :love45:




هههههههه يا كسوفي:love34:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه يا كسوفي:love34:



هههههههههههههههههه
على طول مكسوفه كده
:love45:


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

احسن شويه نشكر ربنااااا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> على طول مكسوفه كده
> :love45:




هههههههههههه اه طبعا :beee:هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> احسن شويه نشكر ربنااااا




يارب دايما يا حبيبتي

بصي دي بقي تضحكك

سوّاق الميكروباص المصرى الوحــــــــيد فى العالم
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... ... .
 .
 .
 .
 .
... إللى بيسوق بسرررررررررررعة جدا وبعدين يفرمل مرة واحدة ويقلب إللى فى العربية كلّهم

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 عشان يقفل باب الميكروباص:beee:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه طبعا :beee:هههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههه
:give_rose


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب دايما يا حبيبتي
> 
> بصي دي بقي تضحكك
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه ديه
ميرسى ياحبى :flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه ديه
> ميرسى ياحبى :flowers:




في الخدمه يا عسولتي:flowers::love34:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

حاسه كاني في حلم مزعج ومش عايو يخلللللللللص


----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2012)

*في حاجه غلط*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2012)

هدوء نسبى...


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

تنهد من القلب


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

مش عايزه اذاكر


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



:t16:


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

تعب وارهاق


----------



## يهودى (3 مارس 2012)

not bad


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*من كتر الحزن 
حاسس اني مسكين واستاهل شفقة
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 مارس 2012)

*مُتعب *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*هموت وانام شوية
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## mero_engel (3 مارس 2012)

كده كتير اللي بيحصل
اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

عنيا وجعاني اوووي ومصدعه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مارس 2012)

*مرهقة و محتاجة مساعدة ربنا اوى *


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

:dntknw:


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربناا


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

شغااااااااااااال


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2012)

*اصطبحنا .... وأصطبح الملك لله *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

*تعبانه اوى....*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تعبانه اوى....*




الف سلامه عليكي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي


 اشكرك حبيبتى....:love45:


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2012)

فيا هدوء


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

مش فايق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sparrow (4 مارس 2012)

حاسه اني عجوزة


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

كله حلوووووو


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 مارس 2012)

هالحياة قررررررف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

صداااااع رهيييييب :a82:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صداااااع رهيييييب :a82:




ههههههههه كده تصدعي اكتر:smil15:


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> حاسه اني عجوزة


دة اللى هو ازاى يعنى


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2012)

متحرر من قيود...


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صداااااع رهيييييب :a82:



*بطلى وضع خطط حربية  ضد عدو المراة وانتى مش هتحسى بالصداع  دة 

 الف سلامة ياعدوتى الجميل وربنا يشفيكى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

مبسوطه جدااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

ومازال الصداع المدمر براسي يتجول
ههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2012)

*تَرَقــُّـ**بْ*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

عااااااادي


----------



## sparrow (4 مارس 2012)

just member قال:


> دة اللى هو ازاى يعنى



ههههههههههههه يعني كدة بدل ما تبقي لسه في العشرين تحس انك كدة في السبعين هههههههههه سهله اهي 


+Nevena+ قال:


> ومازال الصداع المدمر براسي يتجول
> ههههههههه



وانا كمان عمال يتجول ويلف ويدور هههههههههه


----------



## Twin (4 مارس 2012)

*اشكرك يارب ... بجد ... *
*عارف ... انت بالنسبه ليا مش إله .... *
*أنت بالنسبالي .... أب ... بل وأعظم أب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

كلى رجاء فيك يا إلهى....


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2012)

مخنوق


----------



## rania79 (4 مارس 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2012)

دبر الامر يا رب من عندك


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مارس 2012)

عاااااادى شويه


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)

*بشكرك يارب علي كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفي كل حال*

*وصباح الخير *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووط علشان هروح القداااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2012)

*..اشكرك يا رب على كل من ترسلهم فى حياتى...ليساندونى...*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووط علشان اخدت نعمة اسرارك المحيية يا الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2012)

قربت على الإنهيار


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

ماااشي الحال


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

جايلى حالة انبساط كدة وفرح يارب اشكرك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 مارس 2012)

*saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad*​


----------



## يهودى (5 مارس 2012)

מסטול :smil12:


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

عندى إرهاق


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 مارس 2012)

*نعسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووط لانى اتناولت كمان النهاردة


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

تعب فظيع ساعدني يارب


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2012)

... :'(


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 مارس 2012)

*صدااااااع*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مارس 2012)

ياااااااارب جدول الامتحانات يتثبت ومايتغيرش خالص:ray::


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مارس 2012)

:crying:
:190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2012)

*زهق خنقة نفخ :shutup22:
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

مبسووووووووط


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2012)

*ارهاااااااااااااااااااق غير عادى​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2012)

*هموت و انااااااااااام*


----------



## sparrow (6 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *زهق خنقة نفخ :shutup22:
> *



يلا يا بوب ننفخ سوا
اوف اوف اوف اووووووووووووووووووف 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

يا خراشي عليا حاسه باكتئاب


----------



## magedrn (6 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي عليا حاسه باكتئاب


اوعى تحسدى نفسك يا اختى 
دى نعمة واللى يشوفها يعمى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

هدوء " و كم اتمني ان يكون من النوع الذي يسبق العواصف " لعل بحر الحياة يتحرك قليلا 
​


----------



## sparrow (6 مارس 2012)

nothing


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي عليا حاسه باكتئاب


ههههههههههههههه
لازم تتبخرى :yaka:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربناا


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)

زهق :t7:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مارس 2012)

متفجأه :w00t:


----------



## +febronia+ (7 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> متفجأه :w00t:


:new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6:



:w00t:


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

مبسوووطه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مارس 2012)

ضايعه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2012)

*قلقان جدا وخايف 
ربنا يستر 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

حزينه اوي عشان ناس مش تستاهل تخاف عليهم ولا تقلق عليهم..
وهما ولا  ع بالهم


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

واقف على الصخر


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مارس 2012)

عايزه اروح الطاحونه :new8::new8:


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عايزه اروح الطاحونه :new8::new8:


انا كمان نفسى اروح فى عيد ابويا هناك


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

وحشتنى وقلقتنى عليك النهاردة قووووى


----------



## zezza (8 مارس 2012)

*انتظار مقلق *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

*خنقة وقرف وعصبية
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

حاسس انى هموت قريب بامانة


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2012)

بعد الشر عليك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2012)

مازلت حزين ..​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (8 مارس 2012)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مارس 2012)

*هو كوكتيل الصراحة  ( ملل  على زهق  على مخنوق  علىحزن ) كتوكتيل *


----------



## mero_engel (8 مارس 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## +febronia+ (8 مارس 2012)

ولا حاجة


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2012)

*مش فاهم احساس غريب
*


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2012)

ارهاق كل يوم​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مارس 2012)

*بحلم بالسرير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2012)

*حزن ..ملل ..حيره ..غضب​*


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2012)

مجرد من الاحاسيس !


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2012)

*+*

تلات حاجات أكرهم جداً .. الكذب .. و الكبرياء .. و الغموض ..


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

يخربيت البرد وسنينة طول الشتا مخدتش برد فى اخرها يبوووووووى وورايا مسرحية يوووف


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

زعلانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

مجرد من اى احاسيس


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مجرد من اى احاسيس


سيبك انتا احلى حاجة طلاما مش حاسس بتعب اى حاجة تهون :ura1:


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2012)

*احساس بالقلق*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

قلقان من ايه يا توتا وقولى ومش هقول لحد خالص هما 80 مليون بس


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> قلقان من ايه يا توتا وقولى ومش هقول لحد خالص هما 80 مليون بس


*حاسس بمصيبة جيالي :smile02*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

بينادو عليا


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بينادو عليا


*مين دول :vava: *​


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

المصايب


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مارس 2012)

*أمل ، تحدى
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مارس 2012)

تعب فظيع وانكسار


----------



## يهودى (9 مارس 2012)

أمى مريضة الى أقصى درجة


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> أمى مريضة الى أقصى درجة




الف سلامه عليها ربنا يقومهالك بالسلامه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*مللللللللللللللللللل*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

نار فى بقى من الشيبسى الحراق دة ههههههههههه بولع


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*بقيان 10 أيام ليصير عمر مأساتي و لعنة الرب إلي 20*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مارس 2012)

*وُصِفتُ باللاشعور ، آآآآآه من هذا الشعور*


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2012)

مرهق - زعلان - مبسوط


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2012)

*يارب .... قوتك ستكمل ضعفاتي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

حاسس انى راضى عن نفسى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2012)

لحد امتى هفضل استسلم لضعفاتى...املانى يا رب وقوينى.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

مبسوطة .. مرتاحة ... بالى هادى ... و كفاية كدة احسن اتحسد :ura1:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*قهرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 مارس 2012)

حاسة اني عايزة انام


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

بردانه ومتضايقه :smil13:


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2012)

*مٌجهد
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2012)

*منتظر الرب*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2012)

انا بطاطا حاليا


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مارس 2012)

فاقده الاحساس بكل شئ


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2012)

باين الجو يا فينو بيعمل كدا مش عيب فيكى سمح الله


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

حاسس نفسى ملخبط


----------



## sparrow (10 مارس 2012)

صداااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااع


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2012)

وانا برد


----------



## grges monir (10 مارس 2012)

شغالللللللة عككككك اللة ينور


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

*مكتئبه​*


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2012)

*يدك يارب قبل يدي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2012)

*بحاول اكون متفائل 
*


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بحاول اكون متفائل
> *


جوايز للشطار للشطار:new6:
 اخيرا حد حسسسنى الدنيا فيها خير


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بحاول اكون متفائل *


*وانا كمان :t19:*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *مكتئبه​*​​​​



*لا انا بيس :smil15:*
*الف سلامه عليكي*



grges monir قال:


> شغالللللللة عككككك اللة ينور


*مش بحب العك *
*هتعدي .... صدقني* 



ميرنا قال:


> وانا برد


*انا حران :new6:*
*وربنا يشفي*


sparrow قال:


> صداااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااع


*اشربي شاي زي :mus13:*
*والف سلامة*​


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2012)

*تهييييييييييييييييييييييييس*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2012)

واضح يا اخ توتا واضح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2012)

مغص رهيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

زهقتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2012)

احساس غريب !!!!!
راحة و تعب ... فرح فيه لمحة تشاؤم ... مواقف متلخبطة ... كلام مش مفهوم !!!!!!!


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> احساس غريب !!!!!
> راحة و تعب ... فرح فيه لمحة تشاؤم ... مواقف متلخبطة ... كلام مش مفهوم !!!!!!!


 http://shortstoryy.jeeran.com/archive/2008/1/442182.html


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

بفكرررر وبقلب حاجات كده فى دمااغى :act31:


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2012)

يأس ​


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2012)

*متضايق
*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 مارس 2012)

...


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2012)

_**_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ...





Hero_M.G قال:


> _**_​



 :smil13:


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

صداع مفاجئ


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2012)

*الحمد لله
*


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2012)

ارهاق زهنى كل يوم​


----------



## Twin (11 مارس 2012)

*يارب أسترها ... واعن ضعفي ... وتمم مقاصدي ... وكن معي وباركني*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

عايزه امشى


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

مش عايزه اروح الدرس :crying:


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

هههههههههه ليه يا مرنونه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه يا مرنونه



زهقانه منه


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

بطلي دلع ويلا انزلي هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> بطلي دلع ويلا انزلي هههههههه




يارب الاستاذ مايجيش


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههه طيب ويبقي بردو نزلتي وعملتي اللي عليكي


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب ويبقي بردو نزلتي وعملتي اللي عليكي



ماسى 
رايحه اهو


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاكي يا حبي


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا حبي



ميرسى ياحبى ومعاكى :love45:


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

عندى رجاء وتفائل رغم الدنيا حواليا مش بتدل على كدة 
لكنى اشكرك يارب يسوع


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

مش فايق​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

مش حاسه بشىء!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

هدوء بطعم الدوشة


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هدوء بطعم الدوشة


*ليه معانا الاخت دوريتوز !!:smil15:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هدوء بطعم الدوشة


 ده نوع شيبسى جديد هههههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش حاسه بشىء!!


*طيب شكي نفسك بدبوس و شوفي ايه الكلام !!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب شكي نفسك بدبوس و شوفي ايه الكلام !!*


* ااااااااى ....الله يسااامحك :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *ليه معانا الاخت دوريتوز !!:smil15:*




مخدش منك غير لماضة :boxing: اقصد الدنيا حواليا هادية بس جوايا دوشة ... مش كل جملة انزلها بالترجمة :smil15:




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده نوع شيبسى جديد هههههههههههههههههه:smil15:




يعنى انا لسة كنت هدخل عندك اقولك ولاحاجة دى احسن من اى حاجة تقومى انتى متريقة ... هقولك ايه بس ... ادينى ترجمت فوق اهو ولا شيبسى ولا دوريتوز الصيام اكل دماغكم :smil15:


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2012)

الحاسه السادسة عماله تزن


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الحاسه السادسة عماله تزن


*ايه حتتحولي ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ااااااااى ....الله يسااامحك :new6:*


*شوفتي يبقي كنتي بتحوري علينا انك مش حاسه بحاجه :smil15:*


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

> مخدش منك غير لماضة :boxing: اقصد الدنيا حواليا هادية بس جوايا دوشة ... مش كل جملة انزلها بالترجمة :smil15:


*لماضة خلص تاخدي شمعدان :smil15:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يعنى انا لسة كنت هدخل عندك اقولك ولاحاجة دى احسن من اى حاجة تقومى انتى متريقة ... هقولك ايه بس ... ادينى ترجمت فوق اهو ولا شيبسى ولا دوريتوز الصيام اكل دماغكم :smil15:


 انا اتريق بردو....*لاينكن* ابدا بطعم الشطه و الليموون  :fun_lol:
هو من ناحيه اكل فهو اكل هههههههههههه
 مش تزعلى :love45: مش قاصدى اتريق بجد ..انا بستخف مش فاهما  دمى خفيف كدا ليه النهرده:t19: من الإكتئاب اظن...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الحاسه السادسة عماله تزن


 وحياتك بلاش الحاسه دى اصلها مش بتحس إلا بالبلاوى..... مجرباها انا....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لماضة خلص تاخدي شمعدان :smil15:*




هاهاهاها ... خليهولك و كفى نفسك بقا :act19: ... شكلك هتطلعنى من سلامى الداخلى يا بوب ... خاف على نفسك :smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *شوفتي يبقي كنتي بتحوري علينا انك مش حاسه بحاجه :smil15:*


 
* تصدق أه..طلعت بحور عليكم.... طيب نجرب احور وراكم طيب او تحتيكم يمكن تجيب نتيجه تانيا* :smil15:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا اتريق بردو....*لاينكن* ابدا بطعم الشطه و الليموون  :fun_lol:
> هو من ناحيه اكل فهو اكل هههههههههههه
> مش تزعلى :love45: مش قاصدى اتريق بجد ..انا بستخف مش فاهما  دمى خفيف كدا ليه النهرده:t19: من الإكتئاب اظن...



يا قمر انا بهزر انتى تقولى اللى انتى عايزاه :new6: و منشمتش فينا الناس الوحشة بقا :new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا قمر انا بهزر انتى تقولى اللى انتى عايزاه :new6: و منشمتش فينا الناس الوحشة بقا :new6:


ده بعدهم هههههههههههه قال   نشمت قال... الشماته بره و بعيييد عند الوحشين بس هههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هاهاهاها ... خليهولك و كفى نفسك بقا :act19: ... شكلك هتطلعنى من سلامى الداخلى يا بوب ... خاف على نفسك :smil15:


*ممممم يغلق ويحذف لاحقا هذه العضوة:new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده بعدهم هههههههههههه قال   نشمت قال... الشماته بره و بعيييد عند الوحشين بس هههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه ايون كدة :new8:



bob قال:


> *ممممم يغلق ويحذف لاحقا هذه العضوة:new6:*



تؤ تؤ متقدرش انا محمية فى البنانيت هنا :smil15:


----------



## Twin (11 مارس 2012)

*يارب ..... كن معي *
*ولتكمل ما بدأته*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

كئيييييييييييييبه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

حاسس ببركة فى حياتى وانا مستهلش محبتك يارب


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2012)

*اهو شغال
*


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2012)

خايف مقدرش


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

صممممممممت وكأأأأأأأبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

*احساس سىء..!!​*


----------



## bob (12 مارس 2012)

*احباط
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مارس 2012)

هدوووء وحزن


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

تعباانه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2012)

مش ملاحقاااا من الشغل


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش ملاحقاااا من الشغل




ربنا يقويكي يا حبي:smil12:


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

نشكرربنا بردو


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2012)

واثقه انك حاسس بيا


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2012)

حزينه قوووووووووي
يارب اسندنا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2012)

تايهة


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

نشكرربنا بردو


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

*ارهااااااااق​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مارس 2012)

not good .. very tired ... cann`t explain


----------



## The Coptic Legend (12 مارس 2012)

مخنوق​


----------



## يهودى (12 مارس 2012)

depressed


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2012)

بطاطااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2012)

مللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Twin (12 مارس 2012)

*هدوء ... أخر حاجة*​


----------



## magedrn (12 مارس 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
ومضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايق 
ومتعصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب 
اخر الف حاجة


----------



## +febronia+ (12 مارس 2012)

...


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مارس 2012)

مبسووووطه خاالص من اصحااابى :t4:


----------



## totty (13 مارس 2012)

متلخبطه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

قلبى وجعنى !


----------



## أم أمونيوس (13 مارس 2012)

تعبت بجد
اتصرف انت يارب........


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2012)

مش قااادرا حسى انى خلاااص مخى ضرب من 7:30 صباحا ششششششششغغغغغغللللللللللللللللللل بيمصو دم الواحد!


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مارس 2012)

*  كلمة واحدة فقط  مفيش احسن من كلمة (بحبك يارب )​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مارس 2012)

waiting
الانتظار حاجة رخمة جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2012)

*تعبانه ومرهققققققققققه جداااااااااا​*


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2012)

*تعبااااااان بجد 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مارس 2012)

صداااع وتعب


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2012)

كرهت الحياة اووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 مارس 2012)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااان جدا جدا وحزييييييييييييييييين جدا جدا*

*وأبكي كثيرا بين كل فترة و أخرى*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 مارس 2012)

*حاسس إن الدنيا ضايقة علي *

*مشاكلي كثيرة ولا أقدر أن أجد حل لها !!!*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآه ليتني أجد من يساعدني أو يفهمني على الأقل !!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *حاسس إن الدنيا ضايقة علي *
> 
> *مشاكلي كثيرة ولا أقدر أن أجد حل لها !!!*
> 
> *آآآآآآآآآآآآه ليتني أجد من يساعدني أو يفهمني على الأقل !!!*



لن تجد احد يستطيع ان يساعدك او يفهمك
غير الله الجأ اليه وتحدث معه في كل شئ
وثق انك ستجد راحتك وشعبك فيه
وانه هايحللك كل مشاكلك مهما كانت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مارس 2012)

*احساسي زي اللي مزيوش احساس 
*​


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2012)

*بقرأ كتاب عن تحضير الجن و العفاريت
ههههه , عايز اعمل حفلة للجماعة *


----------



## The Coptic Legend (13 مارس 2012)

اتأمل الحياه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

حاسس انى طيب بهبل !


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مارس 2012)

مرتاحة بدون اسباب


----------



## the shepherd (13 مارس 2012)

مرهق بجد​


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مارس 2012)

*ﻣﺎ ﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﺎﻣﺢ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺘﺄﻟﻢ ...... ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﺼﻤﺖ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﻼﻡ

ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﻔﺮﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺰﻥ ﻳ...ﺨﻴﻢ بك .......ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﻀﺤﻚ ﻭﻋﻴﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻠﺪﻣع

احساس صعب ..ولكنها فلسفه لا يفهمها الكثيرون*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مارس 2012)

مبسوطه شويه ^_^


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مارس 2012)

مقبل على نوبة جديدة من الدموع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

مفعم بالحياة


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

ربنا موجود


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

هيييييييه كبرت سنه :ura1:


----------



## أم أمونيوس (14 مارس 2012)

توتر وقلق 
ياارب تدخل ايدك قبل ايدينا


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2012)

اسف جدا


----------



## مسرة (14 مارس 2012)

*عندي شغل كتييير اهئ اهئ *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

جوايا صمت رهيب


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2012)

أرهاق السنين​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

انا كبرت :yahoo:


----------



## مسرة (14 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا كبرت :yahoo:


 

*يا بنتي اعقلي و خلينا نصدق انك كبرتي بجد ههههههههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *يا بنتي اعقلي و خلينا نصدق انك كبرتي بجد ههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده :w00t:
لا حرام مش هتكون ماما وانتى كمان


----------



## مسرة (14 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههه *
*اهو من كتر ما حفظناها بقينا خاتمينها ههههههههه *


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *ههههههههههههه *
> *اهو من كتر ما حفظناها بقينا خاتمينها ههههههههه *



هههههههههههههههههه
يعنى كل الامهات كده
طب الحمدلله
ديه ماما هريانى بالكلمه ديه :08:


----------



## مسرة (15 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههه وطي صوتك لحسن يسمعونا *
*مش عايزين نخسر ارواحنا ههههههههه *


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## مسرة (15 مارس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

حاسس بنعمة ورجاء وايمان وسلام وبركة جوايا 
اخدتها اليوم من ربى يسوع


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله تماااام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2012)

مليش نفس اشتغل :S


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

كلى رجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

نعساااااااااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2012)

*كله ماشى....​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2012)

*بوكرا اجازا و بعدو اجازا و هييييييهههههه *


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

راحة نفسية


----------



## totty (15 مارس 2012)

*مش عارفه انا عايزه ايه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

إحساس بارهاق شديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2012)

romyo1 قال:


> اسغفر الله يا ربي تشفي الجميع



*امين يا رب وعرف الجميع طريقك *


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

مش عارفة يمكن زهق شوية


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2012)

كوكتيل ضيق وقرف وتوهان


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

عااادى


----------



## ميرنا (15 مارس 2012)

حسرة ووجع قلب اتفرجت على فرح صحبتى شعرى فيه كان طوووووووووويل راح يخربيت الفقر


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مارس 2012)

يبقي الحال كما هو عليه
فلا جديد تحت السماء


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2012)

*نشكر ربنا
*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

حلوووووووووووه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

*متلخبط جدااا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

ماااااااشي الحال


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2012)

*عايز اضحك
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2012)

تعبانة اوى اوى بجد


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> تعبانة اوى اوى بجد



*ألف سلامة على حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

مرهق من لا شئ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ميرنا (15 مارس 2012)

انا اكيد تعبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> انا اكيد تعبتك



خدامك يا تاسونى


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

احساس جميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2012)

*تعباااااانة*​


----------



## مسرة (15 مارس 2012)

*كئابة و فقدان معنى لكل شي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

تعبان خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

سلامتك يا تاسوني


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووط لانى اتناولت


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2012)

مش فايق​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2012)

موجووووعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*أفضل من الأول​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

حاسس انى واقع من الدور العاشر بسبب التمارين الرياضية هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2012)

يعنى شغال


----------



## يهودى (16 مارس 2012)

Fine


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

very good


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

مرهق جااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

thank God


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2012)

فرحاااااااااانه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



			فرحاااااااااانه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا رب دايما .... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يا رب دايما .... *


اشكرك :flowers:


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

طفشااااان


----------



## Rosetta (16 مارس 2012)

متفائلة بأيام حلوة قادمة 
يا رب كملها على خير  ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 مارس 2012)

*الكُل فرحان بس انا حزين :crying: *


----------



## bob (16 مارس 2012)

*نشكر ربنا متدغدغ
*


----------



## treaz (16 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله نشكر ربناااااااا احسن بكتيررر


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

فرحان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*الحمد لله ع كل حاجه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2012)

كويسة


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

عندى صداع مدمر فى راسى


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

منهمك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مارس 2012)

مبسوووووطة


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2012)

زززفت​


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

مش عارف حاسس بايه غير انى تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2012)

زهقان انا زهقان تيرارار


----------



## Critic (17 مارس 2012)

قرف !


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2012)

جوايا احساس باشتهاء الموت


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

لسه في تعب


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> زهقان انا زهقان تيرارار



هههههههههههههههه
تيراراراراراااااااااااااااااا 30:


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربناااااااااا


----------



## the shepherd (17 مارس 2012)

*بجد انا كنت ...... بس بعد ما قريت اخر كام احساس مكتوبين اكتشفت اني بخير و نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تيراراراراراااااااااااااااااا 30:


ايون بلحنها يمكن يروح :closedeye


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

نشكره ع كل حاااااااال


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2012)

صمت !


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

صداااع


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2012)

ضييييق


----------



## مسرة (17 مارس 2012)

في ابتسامة و ان الدنيا هادئة و ناعمة 
الله يكمل الدنيا في عقلها ههه​


----------



## يهودى (17 مارس 2012)

It was a good day


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2012)

مكسورة


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

حزينة ومش مصدقة


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2012)

انا كمان حزينه اووي


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

يوم حزين جدااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2012)

حزينه جدااااااااااااااا بس عزايه الوحيد انك في السما بتصلي عنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2012)

صدمة على ذهووول على حزن على فرح السما على تعزية حاسس انى فى حلم مش عارف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مارس 2012)

*احساس باليتم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2012)

*حزين جدا​*


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2012)

حاااسه انى بقيت يتيمهة


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

*قلبي حزين*​


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

ولكن إن نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي .... لنا في السماء بيت أخر ... بيت غير مصنوع بيد .... بيت أبدي

وذاك أفضل جداً​


----------



## just member (17 مارس 2012)

فيا حزن لا يوصف لرحيل أبى الحبيب
أذكرنا يا منارة الاقباط أمام عرش النعمة


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

*بقالي سنين محزنتش كدة ... بجد كنت بشوف فيك صمام أمام للأقباط جميعاً *
*ربنا ينيح روحك*
*




*​


----------



## the shepherd (17 مارس 2012)

بجد انا مش عارف المفروض اعيط علي سيدنا و لا اعيط علي خيبتي و حياتي الابدية الي انا متهاون في العمل من اجلها​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

هتوحشى اوووووووووووووى  :190vu:


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2012)

حزينة


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

نفسى اشوفك يا بابا شنوده لاول واخر مره


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

*دموع عيونا قليلة عليك
وحزن العمر كله لا يكفيك
هتوحشنا ابتسامتك
وحنيتك وطيبتك
الوداع يا معلم الاجيال
... ... فراقك صعب وفوق الاحتمال
قلوبنا بتبكى قبل عيونا
والاحزان من فراقك سكنت بيوتنا
خلاص سبتنا وهتًعيد فالسما؟؟
طيب ازاى هنعيد احنا من غيرك هنا؟
الوداع يا اطيب اب
يا اوفا واحن قلب
عزانا الوحيد انك فالسما شفيع لينا
لأنك اكيد شايفنا وحاسس بينا
لكن من كل قلوبنا احنا حزانا على فراقك*


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

حاسة بيتم ومرار


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

مش مصدقة لحد دلوقتى


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش مصدقة لحد دلوقتى


للاسف الشديد كوينا
لقد  رحل عنا معلم الاجيال وابينا الحبيب
ترك موضع الشقاء الى موضع الراحة


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

السما بتذيد نور بصعود الاعمدة والارض تذداد عناء وظلام بخروجهم عن عالمنا


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

السماء فرحة الان بقدومة لكن الارض تبكى لرحيلة


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

اكبر زلزال يحدث فى مصر فى مارس 2012
رحيل ابينا ورعينا الحبيب ومعلم الاجيال عن عالمنا الفانى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2012)

ااااه يا قلبى........الفراق صعب...


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

عمرى متخيلت انى البابا هيتنيح تخيلت انى هموت قبلة وهو هيفضل عمرى مستنيت ولا انتظرت انو هو يسبنا ابدا


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

ستظل صورتك محفورة فى قلوبنا  طول ما فى العمر بقية


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

وقتك نياحتك فضلت ابتسامتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

مش عاررف اكتب اى احساس قلبى مخطوف


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]du0QxlEAfmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

رغم حزني الشديد علي رحيلم يا ابي الغالي
الا ان جوايا تعزيه لانك هتفضل معانا وحولنا بروحك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)

حزييييينه


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

حزن عميق​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 مارس 2012)

حاسس انى مكسور​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

حاسة انى كبيرى سابنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)

:crying:


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

انا مش اناننية يا بابا شنودة انتا من حقك ترتاح بس انا كمان من حقى تفضلى اب وراعى


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

قلبى موجوع اوووووى


----------



## sony_33 (18 مارس 2012)

*حاسس ان الامان راح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2012)

*حاسه وكأن روحى مفارقانى ..*


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*بقيت حاسس بوحدة أكتر من الأول *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

وجودك علي الكرسي المرقسي بوشك البشوش دا وابتسامتك
وكانك ملاك نايم ليس متوفي
جعل بداخلي تعزيه وسلام

وثقه ان الله يعمل من خلال قديسيه
اشفع فينا يا قدسنا راعينا الامين


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)

ااااااااااااااه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة


----------



## عابرة جديدة (18 مارس 2012)

محتجالك يا الله


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*حـــــداد*​


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*بصراحة مش قادر .... هفتقد كلماتك يا ذهبي الفمي*​


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

​*
* 
لأول مرة يا سيدنا تدينا محاضرة صامتة 
 بس بجد أكتر محاضرة هزت كياننا كلنا 
 صعبــــــــة اووووووووووووى المحاضرة المرة دى


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2012)

*متضايق جدا لوفاة هذا الرجل العظيم الحكيم البابا شنوده *


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*لن أنساك ... فأنت في قلبي بأستمرار*
*كما كنت أنا في قلبك بأستمرار .... **ولن تنساني*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2012)

* احنا من غيرك  خايفين وتايهين ومتخبطين 
كنا محتاجين تفضل معانا شويه كمان يا سيدنا..
ولكنها مشيئة الرب الذى نثق ف حسن تدابيره*


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * احنا من غيرك  خايفين وتايهين ومتخبطين
> كنا محتاجين تفضل معانا شويه كمان يا سيدنا..
> ولكنها مشيئة الرب الذى نثق ف حسن تدابيره*


اكيد بلا شك رحيلة  خلق مساحة شاسعة  من التوهة والحيرة
واكيد كنا نتمنى ان يفضل كتير مش شوية وان لا نرى مثل هذا اليوم
لكن هذة ارداة اللة
نصمت لتتكلم انت يارب


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 مارس 2012)

*حزيـــــــن *​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

ضيييييق مش مستوعبة الموضوع


----------



## The Coptic Legend (18 مارس 2012)

مش حاسس بالامان​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 مارس 2012)

*صدمه رهيبه *​


----------



## سمراءءء (18 مارس 2012)

*مخنوقه ومقهوره وحسره بقلبي على اخواتي واصدقائي على الفاجه يللي لمت بيهم  بصيام الاربعين ربنا معكوا
ربنا يرحمه ويهون عليكوا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2012)

ااااااه----


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

تعجز الكلمات عن ترجمة مشاعرى الآن !


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

السماء فرحت بلقائة والارض حزينة لفراقة
ويالا سف احنا لسة من اهل الارض


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

*
*

............¸,¤°´'`°•.¸O¸.•°´'`°¤,¸............
 .....|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯•.♥ •¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|.....
 .....♥ بحبـــــــــــــــك يـــا بابا شنــــــودة ♥.....
 ......|___________.♥ •.___________|.....​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

الم مصحوب برجاء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2012)

اااااااه---- الم----


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2012)

*.. فاي .. *


----------



## mero_engel (18 مارس 2012)

يارب انت لوحدك الله قادر تصبرنا وتعزينا


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

ورحل الاسد المرقصى صاحب الفم الذهبى ومعلم الاجيال


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

البابا اتنيح والبابا برضو بيعزينا وعظة الرجاء اسمعوها


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]J1tNEygwH-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مارس 2012)

عايزه اروح الكاتدرائيه :crying:


----------



## loly80 (19 مارس 2012)

kan nefesy akon mako we ashofo


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مارس 2012)

عايزه اروح ماليش دعوه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مارس 2012)

مخنوقه قوي من الدنيا وما فيها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2012)

*حزين جداااا

معرفتش اخد بركتك يا ابويا وانت عايش
ومقدرتش اخد بركتك امبارح بعد نياحتك​*


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

مفيش بابا بيموت لو اشتقت ليه انده عليه هتلاقية


----------



## يهودى (19 مارس 2012)

I feel sad


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)

​*
* 
هذة العين المغلقة , ترى الآن مالم تراة عين
 ولم تسمع بة أذن , ولم يخطر على قلب بشر


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

*قلبى بيبكيك ..​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قلبى بيبكيك ..​*


القلب والعين معا دونا فى بكاء وحزن على انتقالة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 مارس 2012)

*مُحبــــــط و مُستغرب ! *​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (19 مارس 2012)

عندى صداع​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه مرار وحسرة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

توهة وحزن


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2012)

*نفسي أتكلم ... بس مش قادر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

*الم عميق ​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 مارس 2012)

مش عارفه اقول ايه 
الصمت افضل من الكلام في هذه الاوقات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2012)

متعزيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

كلت عيناى من الدموع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2012)

هادية


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2012)

*محتجلك يا ابويا*​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

لاتوجد كلمات تعبر عما بداخلى


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

*اللى زعلان حقيقى علشان سيدنا ونفسة يعمل اى حاجة ومش عارف
 يروح يقدم توبة .. يصالح أخوه .. يحب عدوه .. يخدم بجد .. يحب ربنا بجد .. يتغير بقى كفاية ....
 علشان مايكسفش سيدنا وهو داخل السما وربنا بيسأله عملت ايه فى الأمانة
 عايزينه يرد ويقول للمسيح :

... ... . "فيه ناس انا بعتهم قبل ماجى؛
 وناس جايين ورايا ؛
 وناس لسة بتجهز؛
 وناس اسمحلى اشفع لهم علشان محتاجين شوية مساعدة استنى عليهم شوية وطول بالك عليهم علشان خاطرى"
 أرجوك مانكسفش سيدنا امام عرش النعمة*


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

اليوم عرس سماوى
وأنين ارضى


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

طوبى لروحك الطاهرة يا سيدنا الغالى 
أذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

انتقل مثلث الرحمات عن عالمنا بعد اربعين سنة من جلوسة  على كرسى كاروز الديار المصرية
كأنهم الصيام الاربعينى المقدس
انهى فترة صيامة وانطلق الى موضع الراحة


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

تعزيات السماء اقوي من تعزيات البشر لبعضهم
فلتنظر عيني اليك يا ساكن السماء
لاني اثق انك وحدك المعزي


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

مرضتش يا ابويا تودعنا 
 خبيت دمعاتك جوه عنيك
 مرضتش تسلم !
 ... ... ... ... ومهنش عليك
 مرضتش تقول انك ماشي
 ومعملتش ( باي باي) يايديك
 قولتلنا اتكلمت كفاية
 مع اننا كلنا من صوتك عمرنا ما شبعنا
 مرضتش يا ابويا تودعنا
 ومشيت بشوييييييييييش
 ودخلت الهيكل ع الكرسي وقلبك موجوع
 سألوك ف ايه؟
 قولت بسيطة وغيرت كالعادة الموضوع !
 واتاريك لميت كل عزالك
 وهربت م العالم ليسوع
 اشفعلي يا بابا وصليلي
 شجعني ومن ايدي امسكني
 بس اعذرني
 هيعدي ازاي يوم الاربع..من غير ما الاقيك بتضحكني فية ؟!!!!


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*احساس باليتم للمرة الثانية*​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

الوضع اصبح بالمقلوب
كنا دايما ننتظر هدايا السماء للارض
اليوم حصل العكس
الارض اهدت السماء هدية ثمينة جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

*من انت يامن حضر لوداعك ملايين الأشخاص وكبار الدول من كل انحاء العالم لإلقاء نظرة الوداع علي جثمانك
 من انت يامن نكست من اجله الأعلام
 من انت كي تبكي الأجنه في بطون الأمهات
 من انت كي نتسابق علي رؤياك في حياتك وبعد الممات
 من انت ... هل انت انسان مثلنا ام ملاك في السماوات
... ...
 الأن كل الشعوب علمت جيدا من انت ... انك قديس هذا العصر
 اذكرنا يا قديس امام عرش النعمة*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

اختناااااق​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

أخيرا نزلت الدموع من بعد كتماااااان طويل ​


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أخيرا نزلت الدموع من بعد كتماااااان طويل ​


 
*يا بختك ... عرفتي تكتميها *
*انا عن نفسي مش قادر من يوم 17 ... في البيت وانا لوحدي وفي الشغل لما أفتكر ... مش قادر امسك نفسي* 
وبجد أتمني أن أكتمها بقي​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2012)

*لسه مصدومة 
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (20 مارس 2012)

مش مصدق​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

كل ده والدموع والحزن ده كله وبرضه مش مصدقة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2012)

هدووووووء و راحة و حنين .. الواقع صعب بس ربنا موجود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2012)

رجائى فيك يا رب


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2012)

احساس لا يوصف ومش مصدقه حاسه اني بحلم


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)




----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2012)

وصيتك سيف علينا كلنا نتمنى من قلوبنا ننفذها بحذفيرها وميكونش وقت حزن وبعد منتعزى ننسى


----------



## mero_engel (20 مارس 2012)

ربنا موجود وانت في قلوبنا


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

لخبطة مشاعر


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

ماسك دموعى بالعافيه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

مش عارف خالص ايه احساسى


----------



## bob (20 مارس 2012)

*ترقب علي قلق
*


----------



## روح الرب (20 مارس 2012)

مشاعري بين حزن وفرح

لنياحة ابينا القديس  البابا شنودة الثالث








​


----------



## Twin (21 مارس 2012)

*صباح الخير يا أيتها السموات*​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

*



​
​* 


http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...1453&t=كاريكاتير البابا شمعة لن تنطفىء&src=sp


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

احساس بالاشتياق لحبيبي البابا شنوده


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2012)

شهر القديسين البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة وابونا بيشوى


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

حزينة


----------



## bob (21 مارس 2012)

*مبسوط و متفائل
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2012)

مش فى الموود


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

الى اللقاء حتى ننعم برؤياك يا اسد كنيستنا


----------



## يهودى (21 مارس 2012)

LORD loves me


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2012)

مبسوط لان عيد حبيى ابونا بيشوى النهاردة


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

*أنت قديس على الارض مشيت كملاك طائر فوق السحاب
 حاملا حيث حللت كل عون ورجاء
 كنت للمظلوم سندا كنت في الحزن عزاء
 كانت النعمة تجري من شفاك كمياه الارتواء
 شاعرا عذب الكلام ليس مثل الشعراء
 عشت قديسا تنسك مثل كل الاولياء
 راعيا صرت واسقف حاملا هم النداء
 لم تغررك المناصب لم تكن كالجهلاء
 ثم بابا وبطريركا تكللت بتاج الشهداء
 ذهبي الفم أنت لك مني في انحناء
 كل توقير وتكريم وحبي ورثاء
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2012)

*كفاية  دموع خلو البابا يفرح شوية قرفينة فى الارض وفى السما خلوة يتهنى بناس  اللى اتمنى يشوفها من يوم ولادتة خلو يفرح وميشلش همنا ريحوة لو بتحبوة*


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

ونعيش نحلم ترجع لينـــــــا


​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مارس 2012)

حزينه وتعبانه


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

القنوات المسيحية وخاص اغابى
ابدعت فى كيفية توصيل رسالة كم  هى خسارة ما فقدناة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2012)

مش قادرة اخد نفسى


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش قادرة اخد نفسى




سلامتك حبيبي مالك يا بنتي ؟



++++++++++++
مرتاحه اني روحت الطاحونه انهارده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سلامتك حبيبي مالك يا بنتي ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الله يسلمك يا قمراية

و يابختك بجد


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

بنقول للعدرا النهاردة فى عيد الام
*ياعدرا مين قدك ... هتعيدى النهاردة مع 2 من اعمدة الكنيسه اللى كانوا ومازالوا محفورين جوا قلب كل واحد فينا 

 وفى شهر مارس انتقلت ارواحهم للسما واتحررت من الجسد الفانى ....

 مين ادك يا عدرا ... اكيد اولادك فرحانين وانت كمان معاهم ......
... *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 مارس 2012)

عادي كلو عادي


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2012)

ما اقسى ان يكون صمت الحبيب ارق من الكلام


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مارس 2012)

((((((((((((


----------



## sparrow (22 مارس 2012)

مش حلو


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

ماليش نفس لحاجة


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

المحزن في الامر ...
 ... أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,
,,,, وان أقرأ رسائلك فأراك ,,
 , وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك
الى اللقاء يا معلم الاجيال


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

*يا أبى وان رحلت عن عالمنا
ستظل دائما فى عالمى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مارس 2012)

مش قادرة اعمل حاجة .. بس لازم اضحك


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

ضيق نفسى كبير قوى


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2012)

فراغ ! .. عجيب ان يكون شعوري بالفراغ *كل هذا الوقت* ! .. *اريد *ان اكتب ولا افعل ! .. *اريد *أن أقرأ و لا افعل ! .. ما هذا الشعور !!!


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 مارس 2012)

مخنووووووقة عالأخييييير
حاسة عم بلقط آخر أنفاسي
لك آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2012)

علي اخري بجد
متنرفزة جدا ومخنوقة
اوووووووووووووف​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مارس 2012)

المزرعه بتاعتى مش عايزه تشتغل :36_1_4:


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

*قوليلى مالك يا مقبرة ريحتك حلوة ومعطره
 هو انت جالك ملك كبير ولا انت غاوية منظرة

 قوليلى واوعى تكدبى ولا انت ناوية تهربى
 باين عليكى كدة حويطة وناوية بية تلعبى
... 
 قالتلى طب اسمع ياسيدى اصل النهاردة يوم عيدى
 جالى النهاردة ساكن عظيم فى الاصل كان راجل صعيدى

 صحيت اليوم متشوقة على صوت ازميل ومطرقة
 وناس بتجرى شمال ويمين وناس قلوبها محرقة

 قولتلهم قولولى فية اية طمنى وحياة ابوك يابيه
 قام بصلي والدموع شلال ونازل من عينية

 وقالى انت ما درتيش سيدنا مات ومين يعيش
 وهو جاى عندك الان منقول بطيارة الجيش

 ما عرفتش ابكى ولا اهلل اللى حصل شئ مش قليل
 قلبى حزن حزن كبير وبرضة للفرحة بميل

 من النهاردة بقى ليا قيمة جوايا جسد قيمته عظيمة
 يارب كافئ بطركنا وادية حياه ابدية كريمة*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بخير نشكر ربنا


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مارس 2012)

ضعف رغم تظاهر بالقوة امام الغير


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2012)

اقدر اقول انى على ما يرام​


----------



## zezza (23 مارس 2012)

*ضيق على غيظ على زعل !!!*


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2012)

مشاعر حب جارفة الان فى وقفة الشموع لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة
تجعل القلب يبكى رحيل هذا العظيم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

ارهاااااااااق لكنى اشكر ربنا


----------



## يهودى (23 مارس 2012)

Good day


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

*حاسس اني تايه ولوحدي !!
​*


----------



## sparrow (23 مارس 2012)

زهق زهق زهق


----------



## The Coptic Legend (23 مارس 2012)

اتامل و افكر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2012)

اااااااه مشاعر كثيره مختلفه​


----------



## treaz (23 مارس 2012)

عندى  فرح وسلام داخلى جدااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

مفتقد الابتسامة خالص


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2012)

ملل ملل ملل​


----------



## bob (23 مارس 2012)

*متضايق
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

*عديم الاحساس​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مارس 2012)

:36_1_31:


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2012)

مش عارفة فاترااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2012)

تعباااانه


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2012)

*نفخ السنين
*


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2012)

احبااااااااااااااااااااااااااط


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *نفخ السنين
> *



يعني ايه دي يا بوب


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يعني ايه دي يا بوب


*ممممم معلش يا سبارو اصل اول مرة اكتب صيني :new6:
يعني منفوخ بس زيادة شوية :new6:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

*مرهق جدا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

عايزه انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام :smil13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

دماغى اد البالونة فعلا .. و نفسى اشوف سرير بس


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

انا رااااااااايحه اناااااااااااااااااااااااااام :yaka:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا رااااااااايحه اناااااااااااااااااااااااااام :yaka:



خدينى معاكى :new8:


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> خدينى معاكى :new8:



ههههههههههههههه
تعالى بس مش هتنامى فى سريرى شوفيلك حته تانيه :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> تعالى بس مش هتنامى فى سريرى شوفيلك حته تانيه :beee:



ههههههه لا هاجيب سريرى معايا :smil15:


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *ممممم معلش يا سبارو اصل اول مرة اكتب صيني :new6:
> يعني منفوخ بس زيادة شوية :new6:*



هههههههههههه كلنا بقينا كده
بص التمرين دا كويس
اقعد انفخ كدة كتير اوووووووووووووووووووووف بنفس عميق
كمان كرة الضغط حلوة بتخرج النفخ ههههههههه
ربنا يخفف عنك


----------



## treaz (24 مارس 2012)

كل اتكالى على ابويا وحبيبى وواثقه انه مش هيخذلنى


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

الحزن يملأ قلوبنا
ارسل لنا رجائك يا ر ب


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2012)

قلقان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 مارس 2012)

*مخنووووووووووووووقة
*​


----------



## sparrow (25 مارس 2012)

صداااااااع


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

​ 
انتصب الصليب ليبقى يسوع وحده، مُعلّقاً بين السماء والأرض، كعمود من نور فاتحاً ذراعيه  أمام اللانهاية لاحتواء ظلام الكون وظلام البشر، ناظراً من وراء حجاب  الموت إلى أعماق الحياة ، وإن بدا كشبح مُكلّل بالأشواك تُغطّية ظلمة  حالكة، إلاَّ أنَّه في الحقيقة هو كوكب الصبح المُنير!​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مارس 2012)

كنت همووووووت 30:


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2012)

*انا متعقد على فكرة*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (25 مارس 2012)

عطشان​


----------



## مسرة (25 مارس 2012)

*متضايقة جدا....*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مارس 2012)

هو فيه حاجة تعبانى و حاجة مفرحانى بس النتيجة النهائية ولا حاجة


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مارس 2012)

مصدعة بس شغال يعنى


----------



## marcelino (25 مارس 2012)

ولا اى حاجه​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2012)

عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

*كالعاده فراغ
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2012)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## مسرة (26 مارس 2012)

*صلوا لي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

_جسمى متكسر _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مارس 2012)

حنيــــن


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2012)

*فرحان
*


----------



## oesi no (27 مارس 2012)

*الصبر حلم العواجز

 يطرح زهور الأماني

 والقهر عدى الحواجز

 وأنا اللي واقف مكاني*


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *الصبر حلم العواجز
> 
> يطرح زهور الأماني
> 
> ...



يواد يواد ايه الحلاوة دى يا جو


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مارس 2012)

خايف اوعديك موفيش ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

مش عايز مفاجآت خالص !


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 مارس 2012)

بلا و لا شي


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2012)

*مازلت الذكريات تؤلمني*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مارس 2012)

need some rest


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مارس 2012)

مخنوووووووقة ​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2012)

*طاير من الفرحة
*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2012)

ادينى عايش ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مارس 2012)

متغاظه :ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2012)

لسا عندى امل ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

عادى-- اهى حياه و بنعشها....


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2012)

يعنى اقدر اقول جوايا حبة تفاؤل


----------



## SALVATION (28 مارس 2012)

حاله من الترقب
صلواتكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*حاسه بشوية حاجات كده كلها اروع من بعض
احباط ع يأس ع قرف ع غضب ع حزن 
كوكتيل عجيب !!*


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حاسه بشوية حاجات كده كلها اروع من بعض
> احباط ع يأس ع قرف ع غضب ع حزن
> كوكتيل عجيب !!*


*
طيب الله يباركلك فخفخينا يعني * *:t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *
> طيب الله يباركلك فخفخينا يعني * *:t9:*



*ومش اى  فخفخينا :heat:*


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

اصبحنا  فى بلاهة عجيبة


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2012)

حاسه نفسي في دوامه فظيعه 
من المسئوليات والمشاكل
ادي اخر اللي يبقي الابن الكبير في العيله


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2012)

:yahoo:leasantr:36_22_25::030105~264::mus35::15_3_36[1]::612cf:​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2012)

*عايزة اطلع كل اللى جوايا *


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2012)

هطق !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2012)

*مخخخخخخنوووووقه  *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2012)

آآآخ يا عينيييي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مارس 2012)

مهما حصل لازم نفضل مبتسمين


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2012)

هييييييييييييييييييييه أم آتل فلييييذذذ ‏‎


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

ربنا موجود


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

not bad


----------



## SALVATION (29 مارس 2012)

سلام داخلى​


----------



## Twin (29 مارس 2012)

*مترتبك .... بس حاسس ان ربنا بيرتب لي الأفضل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2012)

الم فظيع من القاولون


----------



## مسرة (29 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الم فظيع من القاولون


 
*الرب معاكي و يقويكي بجد *
*هتكوني افضل ..يسوع معاكي *


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2012)

يارب انا قلقانه جدااااااااا 
ارجوك طمني


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يارب انا قلقانه جدااااااااا
> ارجوك طمني




*ربنا موجود يدبر امورك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2012)

تعبان محتاج لحنان​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2012)

زهقان ومتضايق​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

اهو كويسه شويه نشكر ربنا :t23:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2012)

زهقت من نفسى اووووووووووى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

مخنوووووووووقه من المذاكره ومش عايزه اذاكر :11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2012)

نشكر الله علي كل الاحوال


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2012)

نفسي اموووووووووت


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> نفسي اموووووووووت


طب خديني معاكي اونسك :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2012)

محتاااارة


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2012)

*سلمت لك امري*​


----------



## Critic (30 مارس 2012)

تعبان


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مارس 2012)

زهقان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2012)

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى مخليانى مصدقة انى لسة عايشة انى حاسة بالالم  تعبااانة


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب خديني معاكي اونسك :smile01



منا مش عرفه ازاي وللاسف الانتحار حرام
اهو مستنين امر ربنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> نفسي اموووووووووت




*لوحدك برضه *


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *لوحدك برضه *



هههههههههههههههههههه انتوا ما صدقتوا
طيب يلا نعمل انتحار جماعي اهو نشجع نفسنا وندخل التاريخ
يبقي ولا دنيا ولا اخرة بس اهو نبقي مشهورين كدة ولينا تاريخ ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه انتوا ما صدقتوا
> طيب يلا نعمل انتحار جماعي اهو نشجع نفسنا وندخل التاريخ
> يبقي ولا دنيا ولا اخرة بس اهو نبقي مشهورين كدة ولينا تاريخ ههههههههههههههههههه




*انتي عرفه اني مهصدق ومن زمان
وعيل اللي يرجع*


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي عرفه اني مهصدق ومن زمان
> وعيل اللي يرجع*



طيب تمام ونيفين كمان ما هتصدق شوف باقي المكتئبين ويلا علي خير الله ههههههههه كل ما عددنا بقي اكتر اتشهرنا اكتر


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مارس 2012)

عسل ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> طيب تمام ونيفين كمان ما هتصدق شوف باقي المكتئبين ويلا علي خير الله ههههههههه كل ما عددنا بقي اكتر اتشهرنا اكتر



خدونى معاكوا :smile01
بس انتحر من غير ماتعور :giveup:


----------



## sparrow (31 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> خدونى معاكوا :smile01
> بس انتحر من غير ماتعور :giveup:



هههههههههههههههه لا متخافيش هنشوف طريقه خفيفه ومش متعبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

ياساتر كله اكتئاب كدا







طب ماشي 
يعني هاطلع انا لوحدي اللي عدل
نقضها لسه حاسه بالم ):


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2012)

احساسى متبلد


----------



## مسرة (31 مارس 2012)

*انا بخير .. نشيطة...متفائلة .. بسبب ايماني بحلمي *​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2012)

نفسى يعدى عليا شهر سليمة من غير مايبقى فيا اى عاهات


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

متفائله على الاخر :new6:


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2012)

*متفاؤل
*


----------



## treaz (31 مارس 2012)

نشكر ربنا كويسه


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

مبسوطه لدرجة انى عايزه انام :smile01


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مبسوطه لدرجة انى عايزه انام :smile01


طيب ياريت مش تنبسطى كتير كدة فى ايام الامتحانات عشان تبقى صاحية وتذاكرى ههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طيب ياريت مش تنبسطى كتير كدة فى ايام الامتحانات عشان تبقى صاحية وتذاكرى ههههه



هههههههههههههههه
هو كلها يوم ولا اتنين وارجع كئيبه تانى 30: يعنى هالحق الامتحاانات ماتخفش


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نفسي اتجنن كدا






اكتر ما انا مجنونه طبعا
واعمل حاجه مجنونه
بس ايه هي بقي مش عارف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2012)

مش عارف​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2012)

مصدعة ومحتارة


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مارس 2012)

مافيش


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2012)

_زعلان شويه _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أبريل 2012)

عايزه امشى


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2012)

لسة محلك سر


----------



## چاكس (1 أبريل 2012)

*شعور غريب و مختلف نوعا ما ....*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2012)

*حيران​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2012)

الم قاولون وصداع وتفكير وحيره اووووووووووووووف بقي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الم قاولون وصداع وتفكير وحيره اووووووووووووووف بقي




*بس !!!​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *بس !!!​*



هههههههههه
لا بس
الباقي هاخليه لبكره بقي 

شرير انت:act23:


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2012)

*confused
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

حيراااااانه :new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حيراااااانه :new2:


حيران كدا ليه تيراررررررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يدبرليك  الصالح

تعبان ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## Ibn Elra3y (2 أبريل 2012)

*احنا دلوقتي محتاجين ل 
" وفاء "​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

متعصبه :ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

مضايق اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  وفرحان ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مضايق اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى  وفرحان ​



هههههههههههههههههه
اتنين فى واحد طب كويس


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> اتنين فى واحد طب كويس


اه مضايق علشان محتاج حد جانبى وهو بعيد 
وفرحان لانه مبسوط وهو كدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه مضايق علشان محتاج حد جانبى وهو بعيد
> وفرحان لانه مبسوط وهو كدا



:smil13:
معلش معلش والله زعلتنى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil13:
> معلش معلش والله زعلتنى


ليه تزعلى وانا نفسى مبسوط :act31::act31:


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليه تزعلى وانا نفسى مبسوط :act31::act31:



ههههههههههههه
خلاص انا مبسوطه اهو  :smile02
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> خلاص انا مبسوطه اهو  :smile02
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


وقلبيك  انتى كمان


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

مش عاااااارفه بس هو احساس حلو


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مش عاااااارفه بس هو احساس حلو


ايه 
ها 
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
ها
يلا بقى قولى 
شكله ايه وعرفتيه  منين 
هههههههههه
هدبسيك يعنى هدبسيك
:smile02:smile02


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ايه
> ها
> ها
> ها
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا
عايزه اعرف :ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

بقى طلب  الشعب
الشعب يردي يعرف ايه الجديد
يلا ورايا


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> بقى طلب  الشعب
> الشعب يردي يعرف ايه الجديد
> يلا ورايا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:smil7:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزى هربت ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> روزى هربت ​



:w00t:


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه اعمل البتاعه مش عارفه اعمل البتاااااااعه :36_1_4:


----------



## بج بيشو (2 أبريل 2012)

زهقانه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2012)

*تعبانه..صدااع نصفى *


----------



## چاكس (2 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تعبانه..صدااع نصفى *



*ألف سلامة على حضرتك
عاجبنى الاسم : حبو اعدائكم ، اسم جميل*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2012)

هشكر ربنا !


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

*محتار:94:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تعبانه..صدااع نصفى *



سلامتك حبيبي ربنا يشيل عنك


----------



## treaz (2 أبريل 2012)

الحمد لله نشكر ربنااااااا تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

البرد مبهدلني


----------



## treaz (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> البرد مبهدلني


سلامتك يااااااااا روزى :t17:


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## The Coptic Legend (2 أبريل 2012)

انظر للحياه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2012)

*تعبان*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *تعبان*​



الف مليون سلامة


----------



## treaz (2 أبريل 2012)

سلالالالامتك يا مايكل


----------



## treaz (2 أبريل 2012)

*لماتكون موجوع مخدوع ..!!
 محتار فى كام موضوع ..!!
 صدقنى قول يــــارب ...

 لماتكون مجروح مدبوح ..!!
 ... مش عارف لفين هتروح ..!!
 قول يـــــــارب —*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2012)

treaz قال:


> سلالالالامتك يا مايكل




هو هيكون كويس لما يسمع كلامى وينفذ بسرعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الف مليون سلامة


 


treaz قال:


> سلالالالامتك يا مايكل


 

*الله يسلمكم*
*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

كله كويس


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كله كويس


انا بقررررررررررررررر:ranting::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه قر عادي


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههه   روحى 
وتعالى بسرعة


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههه يا سكر


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

الله يخليكى يا  زوزا  من يوميك وانتى رفعة معنوياتى 
بس شكليك نسيتى اسمى 
انا جون


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه لا مش نسيت بس دي صفه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

برضو  شكليك بتشتمى
ههههههههههه
انا همشى وياريت اشوفيك باليل قبل مسافر


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه اوك يا جون

ربنا معاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بملل بجد


----------



## Violet Fragrance (3 أبريل 2012)

عادي.. بس مع شوية ارتخاء و مرض
الشكر ليسوع عكل حال


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أبريل 2012)

زهقت :act23:


----------



## SALVATION (3 أبريل 2012)

حاله من الصمت​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

تعبان  ومخنوق اخر يوم فالاجازة


----------



## Critic (3 أبريل 2012)

مُنهك


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

_نفس الامل فربنا _​


----------



## +febronia+ (3 أبريل 2012)

مش مبسوطة ..


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

مخنوق  علشان هشوف دموعها وانا مسافر


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2012)

*صدمه وهتروح لحالها​*


----------



## treaz (3 أبريل 2012)

متلخبطه وتعبااااااانه اوى النهاردة


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2012)

ارهاق ذهنى وجسدى​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2012)

قلققققققق


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

*مترقب
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2012)

*متفائل*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2012)

ولا  حاجه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 أبريل 2012)

حاسة راسي بدو تدليييك و عصر لأن رح ينفجررررررر
وجع مو طبيعي
آآآخ يا يسوووع


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

:big61:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

مش عارف


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

كله حلووووووو


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

جوايا رجاء وسلام داخلى


----------



## Twin (4 أبريل 2012)

*عادي .... بس عندي أمل في ربنا .... وأمل كبير*​


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2012)

فاصل شحن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2012)

*فى حاجة غلط*​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2012)

حزين جدااا جدااااا
حقيقى فى اشد حزنى...


----------



## sparrow (4 أبريل 2012)

just member قال:


> حزين جدااا جدااااا
> حقيقى فى اشد حزنى...



ربنا قادر يرفعنا فوق اي الم وحزن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أبريل 2012)

exhausted


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2012)

نفسي ارجع طفله من غير اي هموم
بجد تعبت من حمل المسئوليه دا


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2012)

زهقانة


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

احساس بالتعب


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أبريل 2012)

عايزه انام


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عايزه انام


ليه؟
هو فى حلم جديد نزل عايزه تتفرجى عليه؟؟!​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> ليه؟
> هو فى حلم جديد نزل عايزه تتفرجى عليه؟؟!​



ههههههههههههههه
اه وخايفه  افوت منه حاجه


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2012)

*صداااع رهييييييييييييييب​*


----------



## bob (5 أبريل 2012)

*مرتاح نفسيا
*


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2012)

قلق ..​


----------



## يهودى (6 أبريل 2012)

cant sleep


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2012)

*مش مرتاح​*


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2012)

مستنى حاجة اتمنى متحصلش !!
محدش يسئل ايه هى لا قريب ولا بعيد 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

جوايا سلام داخلى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

*متعصبببببببة*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

لسه في الم


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2012)

مضاااااااااايق


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله علي كل حال


----------



## zezza (6 أبريل 2012)

ايدى واوا


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 أبريل 2012)

*تماااااااام*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أبريل 2012)

مبقاش عندي دم اتسحب كله


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

مبسووووووووووط علشان حضرتك القداس واتناولت


----------



## sparrow (6 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبسووووووووووط علشان حضرتك القداس واتناولت



انا كمان اترشمت بالزيت وحضرت نص القداس هههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> انا كمان اترشمت بالزيت وحضرت نص القداس هههههه


وانا بردو اترشمت بس حضرت تقريبا القداس من اوله هههههههه

يارب دايما كل الناس مبسوطة مع المسيح


----------



## bob (6 أبريل 2012)

*راحة نفسية في بداية اسبوع مقدس
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2012)

متضايقة


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

رايحه اجيب لبس العيد :dance:


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> رايحه اجيب لبس العيد :dance:


*
هو دا يعتبر احساس؟؟!! :smile02

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أبريل 2012)

_*حاسس براحة نفسية*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

حاسس انك بتعمل يارب وبتسمعنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *
> هو دا يعتبر احساس؟؟!! :smile02
> 
> *​



اه :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

:a4:
.


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2012)

متضايق ومهموم​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أبريل 2012)

*مرهقة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت كمان النهاردة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2012)

تعبااانه   بكره الذكاام فى عز الحرررر


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2012)

_*و عجـــــــــــبى يا زمــــــــــن*_​


----------



## ابن مار ادي (7 أبريل 2012)

كم أنت محب وعطيم يا ربي ,  أمس صلبوك وظنوا بانهم تخلصوا منك , لكنك استخدمتهم وحوّلتهم الى أداة لتنفيذ مخططك الخلاصي , مخطط خلاصنا نحنُ جميعا وبما فيهم صالبيك وأعدائك ... وأنت على الصليب طلبت من ابيك أن لا يحسبها خطيئة عليهم , غدا فجرا ستقوم من بين الاموات وتاخذ كل المؤمنين بك وتعيدهم الى المكانة التي كانوا فيها قبل السقوط , مجدا لك يا ربي .​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

حرااااااااااانه :heat:


----------



## چاكس (7 أبريل 2012)

الجو حر أوى


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أبريل 2012)

*صداااع

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2012)

لا مبالاة و تعب


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

:vava:


----------



## Twin (7 أبريل 2012)

*عادي *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

:vava::vava:


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2012)

كرهت حياتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2012)

*عااايش *


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

:a4:​.


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*مرتبك ومش مظبوط*​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2012)

فى احسن حال 
نشكر الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أبريل 2012)

تعباااانه


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2012)

كويس علشان اتناولت​


----------



## چاكس (8 أبريل 2012)

مشغول بالقراءة


----------



## Twin (8 أبريل 2012)

*خايف ومرعوب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2012)

مضايقه ومصدعه موت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2012)

*قلقان​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## treaz (8 أبريل 2012)

زعلانه


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

حاسس براحة انهاردة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2012)

*كنت سعيد الصبح لما اتناولت وحضرت صلاه الجناز
لكن كالعاده مفيش حاجه كويسه بتدوووم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2012)

*مكتئبه ..*


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2012)

لى رجاء...


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مكتئبه ..*


me toooo


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أبريل 2012)

مرتاحة


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أبريل 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 أبريل 2012)

*مبسوطة *​


----------



## بندر المطيويع (9 أبريل 2012)

سعيد ​


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*بشكر ربنا بجد ... علي معونته السريعه*​


----------



## بندر المطيويع (9 أبريل 2012)

اللهم أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت. أنت الغني ونحن الفقراء أنزل علينا الغيث ولا تجعلنا من القانطين​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 أبريل 2012)

أهي يلا عيشة والسلام


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2012)

*متفائل*​


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2012)

*مش مبسوط مش عارف ليه ؟!
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

مهدوده من الترويق


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مهدوده من الترويق


على اساس يعنى ان ك بتروقى بضميررررررر:thnk0001: هههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2012)

النفسية هباب​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أبريل 2012)

:t26:


----------



## treaz (9 أبريل 2012)

محنووووووووووووقه من غير سبب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2012)

*احاسيس متناقضه!!​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2012)

متضايقة جدااااا


----------



## Twin (9 أبريل 2012)

*عايش *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> على اساس يعنى ان ك بتروقى بضميررررررر:thnk0001: هههههههه




عيب عليك تعرف عني كدا برده :smil12:
الا بالحق ايه هو الضمير دا :t32:


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2012)

رجاء فى ربنا​


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2012)

*مش مستريح
*​


----------



## استفانوس (9 أبريل 2012)

*احاول ان افجر صمتا يحتاج الى دويا*

​


----------



## mero_engel (10 أبريل 2012)

مرهقه


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## grges monir (10 أبريل 2012)

قرفان جدا


----------



## rivo_vovo (10 أبريل 2012)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااانه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أبريل 2012)

:vava:


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2012)

*بردان أوي ... *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أبريل 2012)

عــادى


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

*شويه احاسيس نفيخة في الخلاط
*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أبريل 2012)

متضايقة وزعلانة ومصدعة

الحمد لله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أبريل 2012)

مرهقة و تعبانة جدا ... محتاجة ارتاح و مش عارفة


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2012)

تعب علي زهق علي ملل علي ضيق متلخبطه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه اى حاجه فى اى حاجه :hlp:


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

مبسوطه جدا وربنا يسترها


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مبسوطه جدا وربنا يسترها



ههههههههههههههههه :yaka:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*مررررررررهقه​*


----------



## sparrow (11 أبريل 2012)

مشتته


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2012)

بذنجان​


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2012)

*متضايق
*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

*مش عارف ... حاسس أني خايف ومتوتر ... وحاسس أني مكتئب ومخنوق  ... ومش مظبوط ... حاسس بمصيبة جيالي*

*مع أني أجازة النهاردة وقاعد بشرب شاي  *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2012)

مخنوئه اوى.................


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2012)

مكتئب


----------



## مسرة (11 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مش عارف ... حاسس أني خايف ومتوتر ... وحاسس أني مكتئب ومخنوق  ... ومش مظبوط ... حاسس بمصيبة جيالي*
> 
> *مع أني أجازة النهاردة وقاعد بشرب شاي  *​



طمئنا..تحقق احساسك? صار شي مو حلو معك?
سلام يسوع يطمنك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*عاااادى​*


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

مسرة قال:


> طمئنا..تحقق احساسك? صار شي مو حلو معك?
> سلام يسوع يطمنك


*لا ما حصل شئ ... بس كل شئ جايز ,,, والله أعلم*

*كتر خيرك يا مسرة ... صليلي*​


----------



## the shepherd (11 أبريل 2012)

i need to cry a liitle  ​


----------



## مسرة (11 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا ما حصل شئ ... بس كل شئ جايز ,,, والله أعلم*​
> *كتر خيرك يا مسرة ... صليلي*​


 
هترك الكلمة لكلمات الرب 

تقووا في الرب و في شدة قوته.  افسس 10:6
هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن و لا ارتعب.  اشعياء 2:12
ان الرب الهك اله رحيم, لا يتركك و لا يهلكك .  تثنية 31:4
اما انا فعليك توكلت يا رب. قلت الهي انت.  مزمور 14:31
انت ستر لي. من الضيق تحفظني. بترنم النجاة تكتنفني.  مزمور 7:32
اله صخرتي به احتمي. ترسي و قرن خلاصي. ملجإي و مناصي. مخلصي, من الظلم تخلصني. 2صموئيل 3:22


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أبريل 2012)

*حاسس بالاثارة ف قضية سمعه ههههه*​


----------



## Twin (11 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حاسس بالاثارة ف قضية سمعه ههههه*​


 
*شكلك جي تهزر :hlp:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفة انا عايزة ايه !! حيرة و خنقة


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

حاسه بتعب فظيع وخوف يقتل
رغم اني مبسوطه


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاسه بتعب فظيع وخوف يقتل
> رغم اني مبسوطه



خوف من ايه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> خوف من ايه ؟



من اللي جاي يا طارق
رغم اني مش بهتم ببكره ابدا
بس اول مره الاحساس ببكره يخوفني كدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> من اللي جاي يا طارق
> رغم اني مش بهتم ببكره ابدا
> بس اول مره الاحساس ببكره يخوفني كدا



ولا شعره منك تتهز ! .. ولا حتى تفكري ! .. بكره يجي زي ما يجي .. حلو وحش .. ربنا موجود .. و صدقيني .. انا على يقين ان ربنا شغال .. وشغال حلو اوي اوي كمان .. ولا تخافي .. شوفي الفيديو ده و ادعيلي 

[YOUTUBE]qxgHZoDFGH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ولا شعره منك تتهز ! .. ولا حتى تفكري ! .. بكره يجي زي ما يجي .. حلو وحش .. ربنا موجود .. و صدقيني .. انا على يقين ان ربنا شغال .. وشغال حلو اوي اوي كمان .. ولا تخافي .. شوفي الفيديو ده و ادعيلي
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qxgHZoDFGH8[/YOUTUBE]



اكيد ربنا شغال للصالح

انا بحب الترنيمه دي قوي فعلا معزيه ومريحه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرحك


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2012)

محتجالك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

*تايه ومحتار جدا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>



*هو مفيش عندك غير الاسمايل ده
غيري يابنتي في اسمايلات كتيره كئيبه برضه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو مفيش عندك غير الاسمايل ده
> غيري يابنتي في اسمايلات كتيره كئيبه برضه​*



هههههههههههههه
طب بص ديه كده
:190vu:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طب بص ديه كده
> :190vu:




*ع البركه 
ادعيلي بقي​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *ع البركه
> ادعيلي بقي​*



ههههههههههههههههه
روح يا شيخ










وتعالى بسرعه :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> روح يا شيخ
> 
> 
> ...




*انا هروووح فعلا
بس مش هاجي بسرعه

ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك 
وسيبيها ع ربنا وانشاء الله خير​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا هروووح فعلا
> بس مش هاجي بسرعه
> 
> ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك
> وسيبيها ع ربنا وانشاء الله خير​*



ههههههههههههههههه 


وميرسى يا مايكل 
ومعاك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2012)

حاسه ان القاولون هايجيب أجلي


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

عادى شويه -__-


----------



## چاكس (12 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاسه ان القاولون هايجيب أجلي



ألف سلامة على حضرتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 أبريل 2012)

غضب رهيب .. وسيطره غير عاديه .. و ضغط واطي


----------



## sparrow (12 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> غضب رهيب .. وسيطره غير عاديه .. و ضغط واطي



انشالله يارب القطه السودة


----------



## sparrow (12 أبريل 2012)

الجيران المؤذيين عاملين يحمروا ويشوا في فراخ ولحمه
تعبوا نفسيتي وااااااااااااء :smil8:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2012)

تعباااااااااان


----------



## The Coptic Legend (12 أبريل 2012)

متنرفز و مستعجل


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الجيران المؤذيين عاملين يحمروا ويشوا في فراخ ولحمه
> تعبوا نفسيتي وااااااااااااء :smil8:


فراخ بانية





 فراخ مشوية





 فراخ كنتاكى







مش بخلى حد محتاج لحاجة
لازم اعمل شير فى الخير
مد ايدك وكلى 
:heat:



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2012)

_*زى كل يوم*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

عااااااااادى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أبريل 2012)

فيه حاجة غلط !!!!


----------



## چاكس (12 أبريل 2012)

كل حاجة غلط !!


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2012)

*الدنيااااااا زى المرجيحة يوم تحت وفوف*​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*مرتاح ,,, أشكرك يارب*​


----------



## hisham said (12 أبريل 2012)

احساسى فرح بلقائك .. وقلق من السياسة .. ولهفة لمعرفة المستقبل .. وترقب لما سيحدث


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2012)

*مصدددددددعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدددددددعه​*




الف سلامه عليكي يا دونا:closedeye


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

احساس بالندم ع حاجات كتيره !!​


----------



## Critic (12 أبريل 2012)

ف دوامة


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2012)

ضيق ....


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أبريل 2012)

*ارهاق رهيييييييييييييييب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

زعلانه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أبريل 2012)

*مرهق جداا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2012)

مكسر خااااااااااااالص من الميطانيات


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

تايـــــــــه


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أبريل 2012)

مبسوطه شويه صغيرين


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2012)

_*كفاية يا دنيا تعــــــــــــــــــبـــت*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

اكيد فى جديد​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أبريل 2012)

اسوء يوم عدى عليا فى حياتى ... اشكرك يارب انه عدى


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2012)

*هلكان
*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

مغلووووووووووووووووب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2012)

_*ملــــــــــــــــــل*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه انام


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

جعــــــــــــــــــــان ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

بدأت اتضايق


----------



## +febronia+ (14 أبريل 2012)

زهقـــان اوووي


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

عايزه اضرب اى حد  :act23:


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

اتعصبت بجد اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :t32:


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

بفكر انام لاني مش قادرة


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2012)

مرهق جدا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 أبريل 2012)

*الإنسان .. بطبيعته .. أناني .. حتى أن من يتغلب على الأنانية .. يصير قديساً !*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بيها مخنوقه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

متضايقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2012)

مبسوووووووووط لانى حضرتك ليلة ابوغلامسيس


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

مخنوق ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

*مرتاح شويه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أبريل 2012)

متضايقة اوى اوى ... كتير كدة بجد


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

عادى شويه


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2012)

مبسوط شويه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

متضايقه :ranting:


----------



## مسرة (14 أبريل 2012)

*ما في احساس*​


----------



## Twin (14 أبريل 2012)

*بعيد لوحدي ... احساس بايخ*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

تعباااااااانه جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

_مش حاسس بطعم العيد
_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2012)

*احساس غريب*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أبريل 2012)

العيد مالهوش معنى .. فرحته مطفية


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2012)

اول مرة احس انى لوحدى فى العيد


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2012)

مبسوطه كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بامل فبكرة    ​


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2012)

*باطني وجعاني :new6:
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *باطني وجعاني :new6:
> *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

متضايقه خالص من كل حاجه :hlp:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2012)

صداع رهيييب ومتضايقة


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

خنقة  غبيه اوووووووووى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

_*حاسس ان ورايا حاجات كتير نفسى اعملها *_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *باطني وجعاني :new6:
> *



[YOUTUBE]U8NuSAjbrtk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> [YOUTUBE]U8NuSAjbrtk[/YOUTUBE]​


*هههههههههه ميرسي ده كده خدمة 5 نجوم*:flowers:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

السويس بتولع :w00t:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

_*اوووووووووف
مـــــــــــلل
*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

قلقانه اوى :smil13:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*بدأ مزاجى يقلب
احساس فظيع*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *بدأ مزاجى يقلب
> احساس فظيع*​



:yaka:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :yaka:


*بكدا بدأت تجيلى حالة جنون

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *بكدا بدأت تجيلى حالة جنون
> 
> *​



ههههههههههههههه
30:30:30:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 30:30:30:



وانتى انهى واحده فيهم ؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> وانتى انهى واحده فيهم ؟​



انا على الشمال :new6:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*على شمالى والا شمالك
والا شمال الشاشة اللى عندك
والا شمال الشاشة اللى عندى 

حددى هاااااااا 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *على شمالى والا شمالك
> والا شمال الشاشة اللى عندك
> والا شمال الشاشة اللى عندى
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
شمال اى حته :smil15:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*طب يللا خودى توأمك اللتنين 
وروحوا صوتوا بعيد عنى
جالى صداع
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*مصدع جداا​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أبريل 2012)

من يتابع الاحداث الاخيرة في مصر .. يدرك ان الله يعمل .. ويعمل بقوة ايضاً


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> من يتابع الاحداث الاخيرة في مصر .. يدرك ان الله يعمل .. ويعمل بقوة ايضاً



ايون فعلا


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2012)

ولا اي حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

وهقان تعبان مخنوق​


----------



## چاكس (15 أبريل 2012)

متلغبط....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أبريل 2012)

اهو بدات تتفك شوية


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*اتغيرت كتير عن الاول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*مبقتش فاهم حاجه​*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أبريل 2012)

زهقان ومخنقو وتعابن جداا
كرهت العيشة دى
يارب خدنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*مضايق*​


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2012)

*هتعدي اكيد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2012)

المشكله كلها ان كلمه واحده صعب اوى تكفى !
المشكله انى تعبان جدا
المشكله ان مهما اتكلمت محدش هيحس
المشكله برضه ان جوايا أمل رهيب ووسط الامل ده يأس رهيب !
المشكله اول مره يبقى عندى امل كده بسبب المجازفه اللى جازفتها
وفى نفس الوقت لو المجازفه دى ضاعت كده
يبقى خلاص معتقدش ان هيبقى عندى أمل تانى
الموضوع كبير والمشكله كلها انى تعبت !
مش مجرد تعب زى كل مره انما بجد تعبت يارب !


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*جبت أخري خلاص​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

*عندما اجلس وحيدآ
 تاتى اليا الذكريات 
 بحبيه لا يزال القلب ينبض باسمها
 لصديقه 
 كثيرآ ما شال القلب عنها همها 
 اعتذر عن كل ما حدث منى من اخطاء
 واتمنى ان تعود بى الايام  ولو للحظات
 لكى احيا  معكم نفس الايام
 حقآ تشرفت بمعرفتكم 
 ولن انسى يومآ  جميلآ عشناه سويآ 
 احبابى 
 اتمنى لكم حياه سعيده
 johna*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

مخنوقه اوى :smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

النهارده عيد
يا ناااااااااااااس  
ايه الخنقة اللى احنا فيها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> النهارده عيد
> يا ناااااااااااااس
> ايه الخنقة اللى احنا فيها




*وحياتك زيه زي اي يوم عادي
خرجت وكل حاجه مع اصحابي
لكن كالعاده اليوم لازم يقلب 
ارحمني ياربي​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

مخنوقه خالص وعايزه انام


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2012)

*مبسوط 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *وحياتك زيه زي اي يوم عادي
> خرجت وكل حاجه مع اصحابي
> لكن كالعاده اليوم لازم يقلب
> ارحمني ياربي​*


لالا انا عكسك  اليوم مقلوب من الصبح 
نشكر الله
بس بجد ةلازم نعرف السبب​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2012)

...


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

_*النـــاس بقت غريبه اوى ..!!!!*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أبريل 2012)

مرتاحة


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

شكلى هنام متنكد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

زهقت


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2012)

*منك لله ياللى صحتنى من النوم ...كان زمانى نايم مرتاح بدل الخنقة اللى فيا دى..*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

نشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

مش عارف ارضيها ازاى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفة اللى بعمله دة صح ولالا !!!!


----------



## zezza (16 أبريل 2012)

*مفتقدة ايام زمااااااان اوووى​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

زهقت اوووووى


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

*فايـــق*​


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2012)

حزن وضيق​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

هتقلب بخناق  شكلها ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

hopeless


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووق


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

اتخنقت اكتر واكتر​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

تعبانه جدا انهارده


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبانه جدا انهارده


ربنا معاكى يا روزااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2012)

بحاول اتفائل


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بحاول اتفائل


اللى  جاى احسن


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> تعبانه



_ربنا معاكى 
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ربنا معاكى
> _​



ومعاك


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

كالعادة متضايقة ايه الجديد ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كالعادة متضايقة ايه الجديد ؟


_ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا  مش مصدق مش مصدق 
اهوه بحاول افك 
_​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

> _ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا  مش مصدق مش مصدق
> اهوه بحاول افك _



ههههههههههه

حاول


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2012)

كح كح كح


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_اتظاهر بالفرحة ولكن بداخلى الم يجبرنى على البكاء _​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

*العادى..​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 أبريل 2012)

قرفانه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*احساس اللا شعور​*


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2012)

*مازلت حي *​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2012)

مازلت أتحدى !


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مازلت أتحدى !


ربنا معاك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

صداااع


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

الف سلامة تاسونى


مبسوط  حد  رجع المنتدى بعد غياب فترة كبيرة ​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أبريل 2012)

تعبان جدا نفسياً وجسدياً !


----------



## marcelino (18 أبريل 2012)

مرهق مع انى اجازة​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

عايز انام​


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

عندى انفلونزا وكحة وسخونيه والجو كله تراب لدرجه تقققققققققققرف 
حدش عنده حته مفهاش تراب اروح اقعد فيها


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههه انهارده التراب كتير جدا يا جوووو

المهم الف سلامه عليك


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انهارده التراب كتير جدا يا جوووو
> 
> المهم الف سلامه عليك


الله يسلمك يا طحينة ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الله يسلمك يا طحينة ههههههههه




هههههههههههه كوبه:smil15:


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه كوبه:smil15:


:new6: قديمة


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> :new6: قديمة




اممممممممممم:bomb:


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم:bomb:


بوق


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عندى انفلونزا وكحة وسخونيه والجو كله تراب لدرجه تقققققققققققرف
> حدش عنده حته مفهاش تراب اروح اقعد فيها



اه اطلع فووووووووووووووووق بس برضو هتلاقى تراب


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه اطلع فووووووووووووووووق بس برضو هتلاقى تراب


اطلع فوق لغايه فيييييييييين


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بوق





يعععععععععععع:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اطلع فوق لغايه فيييييييييين


اه تصدق دانت لوحدك فوق :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يعععععععععععع:smil15:


احم احم ده بوقك 


johna&jesus قال:


> اه تصدق دانت لوحدك فوق :new6::new6::new6:​


شوف حل بقى يابرنس علشان كده مش نافعه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> احم احم ده بوقك
> 
> شوف حل بقى يابرنس علشان كده مش نافعه




ههههههههههههه بوق مين ده بوق الشبح :bomb:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شوف حل بقى يابرنس علشان كده مش نافعه


انول تحت او اسائل حد تحت شوف الجو عندهم عامل ايه  :smil15::smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

كالعاده


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2012)

ح ي ر ا ن


----------



## Alcrusader (18 أبريل 2012)

إمتحانات كثيرة وطلب واحد. اعطني نعمة التفوق يا يسوع.


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

_مشتاق _​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أبريل 2012)

ياربي انت عارف اللي جوايا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*هبتدى افرح ربنا يستر هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2012)

كوكتيل متناقض من المشاعر
يارب بس مش اتنرفز علي حد


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*كلها ساعة والخنقه تبتدى 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2012)

*يعني ... هتروق وهتحلي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

متضايقه اوى


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

مصدعه :hlp:


----------



## treaz (18 أبريل 2012)

* متقـولـش يـا رب ليــــــــه و عشـــان ايـــة دة حــصـل

 متقـــولـش إشـمـعـــنـا أنـا من دون كــل البـــــشر

 قـــولـه يـا أبويــــــــا اللـي تخـــتـاره أنـت أحـلـى من الـعـســـل*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

_حان وقت الخنقه الكبرى
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

:a82:


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2012)

عادى يعنى


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2012)

*عــادى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2012)

مصدع جداا​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*مش حاسس لسا  
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أبريل 2012)

اكلت كمية شيكولاتة غير طبيعية فاكيد مبسوطة جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

نفسى اضحك بس مش عارف امثلها 

​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

مستغربه علي الدنياااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*مخنوووووووووووق
بس واثق انك هتحلها يا ربى 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالي 
من غير يا لطيف هههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاسس بمصيبه جيالي
> من غير يا لطيف هههههه


ولطيف هيروح فين ؟؟؟؟:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*شكلى هكسر  الجهاز قبل مامشى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2012)

*سامعه ضرب رصاص قريب من البيت تفتكروا حاسه بايه *


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

عايزه اروح اعيط شويه


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

مونتظر الفرج


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

:36_1_4:


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

*زي الفل
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

تعبت من كل حاجه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*متغاااااااااظة*​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 أبريل 2012)

ساعدني يا رب إليوم.


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

برد تااااااااااانى هو انا لسه خفيت من الاولانى :crying:


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2012)

مش فاهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2012)

حزن كبييير------


----------



## Samir poet (19 أبريل 2012)

*مليان احزان وا اوجاع
*


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

*ليتنى لا اكون مثل يهوذا فاجيب أنى أسلمته

 ولا أكون مثل بطرس فى سقطة فاقول أنى أنكرته

 ولا أكون مثل توما المتشكك فأقول أنى كذبته

 ليتنى أكون مثل المعمدان فأقول لست مستحقه أن أحل سيور حذاءك*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2012)

يخربيت الفقر ع النحس ع الاصحاب اللى كدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أبريل 2012)

نجاة و شيكولاتة و جبران .. هو الواحد يعوز اكتر من كدة ايه ؟؟؟

مبسوطة جدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أبريل 2012)

some times yr feeling 'll be alone, not y. but yr feeling. its so darkens!


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> تعبت من كل حاجه



يا ميرنا .. انتي على طول كده زعلانه و متضايقه  .. يا ستي سيبيها على ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

دبـــــــــــــــرها يـــــــــا رب​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

نفسي اولع في نفسي واخلص منها


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2012)

محتاااااااارة


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2012)

مضاااااااايق


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

*think
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2012)

روقاااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2012)

هي الدنيا كده فعلا ولا بتستهبل


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

:crying:


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :crying:



هههههههههههههههههههههه .. تاني !! هههههههههههههههه

فكرتيني بطفل صغير بيعيط .. و لما نضحكه يقعد يضحك و بعدين لما نسكت يرجع يعيط تاني


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هي الدنيا كده فعلا ولا بتستهبل



لا هي بتستعبط مش بتستهبل :smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه .. تاني !! هههههههههههههههه
> 
> فكرتيني بطفل صغير بيعيط .. و لما نضحكه يقعد يضحك و بعدين لما نسكت يرجع يعيط تاني



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:fun_lol:


----------



## zezza (20 أبريل 2012)

كســــــــــــــــــل​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

مبسووووووووطه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

نفسى انااااااام


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووطه





+Nevena+ قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة



*وانا كمان زيكوااااا :99:*​


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

مكتئب ....


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

بنسبا لانبوبة الانبساط اللى اتفتحت دى خير اللهم مجعله خير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بنسبا لانبوبة الانبساط اللى اتفتحت دى خير اللهم مجعله خير



هههههههه سيبيهم يفرحو شوية دة الموضوع دة كان مكتوب عليه للمكتئبين فقط ... نشكر ربنا انها بدأت تتفتح حبة :t25:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا كمان زيكوااااا :99:*​




هههههههه يارب دايما يا دونااااااااا:08:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> بنسبا لانبوبة الانبساط اللى اتفتحت دى خير اللهم مجعله خير


هههههههه عادي اهو تغيير وبشرة خير


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههه سيبيهم يفرحو شوية دة الموضوع دة كان مكتوب عليه للمكتئبين فقط ... نشكر ربنا انها بدأت تتفتح حبة :t25:




هههههههه اي خدمة هنا في تجدد باستمرار عشان تعرفوا بس ههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2012)

مش عاارفا و خايفا يبق الى حساه صح!!!!!!!


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2012)

حرقة دم  لا على البال ولا الخاطر


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووطه





+Nevena+ قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة





Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا كمان زيكوااااا :99:*​


وأنا وأنا كماااان زيكم  
ربنا يديم الفرحة والإنبساط على الجميع ياااااااا رب


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وأنا وأنا كماااان زيكم
> ربنا يديم الفرحة والإنبساط على الجميع ياااااااا رب




اميييييييين يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حرقة دم  لا على البال ولا الخاطر


 *مهما خسرت*
*  قوله*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
* ... .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  يارب عوضنــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حرقة دم  لا على البال ولا الخاطر


اسكت يا جوجو يخوية خلينا احنا فى ركن المكتئبين سيبك من المبسوطين دول :gy0000:


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههه سيبيهم يفرحو شوية دة الموضوع دة كان مكتوب عليه للمكتئبين فقط ... نشكر ربنا انها بدأت تتفتح حبة :t25:


اخاف عليهم العين هتبقى عليهم :99:


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه اي خدمة هنا في تجدد باستمرار عشان تعرفوا بس ههههههههه:gy0000:


الله مديمه عليك انبساط يا روز


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اسكت يا جوجو يخوية خلينا احنا فى ركن المكتئبين سيبك من المبسوطين دول :gy0000:




ههههههههه لالالالالالا انضموا ليناااا احسن


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالا انضموا ليناااا احسن


ونسيب حرق الدم لمين بس :t7:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ونسيب حرق الدم لمين بس :t7:



ارميه خالص


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا روز ينفع


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ياريت يا روز ينفع




حاولي كده وبأذن يسوع ينفع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*مبسوطة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :fun_lol:





روزي86 قال:


> مبسووووووووطه





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> نفسى انااااااام





+Nevena+ قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة





Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانا كمان زيكوااااا :99:*​







ميرنا قال:


> بنسبا لانبوبة الانبساط اللى اتفتحت دى خير اللهم مجعله خير





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههه سيبيهم يفرحو شوية دة الموضوع دة كان مكتوب عليه للمكتئبين فقط ... نشكر ربنا انها بدأت تتفتح حبة :t25:





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه يارب دايما يا دونااااااااا:08:





روزي86 قال:


> *مهما خسرت*
> *  قوله*
> *  .*
> *  .*
> ...





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مبسوطة*​





إنتوا تعرفوا ! .. علمياً .. لو الإنسان قال لنفسه انه مبسوط .. حتى لو مش مبسوط .. هيبقى مبسوط فعلاً ! .. و جسده هيفرز مواد تجعل الحالة المزاجية للإنسان مستقره و هادئة .. و تعمل على استراخ الذهن و الجسد .. انا مش فاكر قريت الموضوع ده فين


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> إنتوا تعرفوا ! .. علمياً .. لو الإنسان قال لنفسه انه مبسوط .. حتى لو مش مبسوط .. هيبقى مبسوط فعلاً ! .. و جسده هيفرز مواد تجعل الحالة المزاجية للإنسان مستقره و هادئة .. و تعمل على استراخ الذهن و الجسد .. انا مش فاكر قريت الموضوع ده فين



هههههههههههههه
طيب انا مبسوطه اهو :hlp:

لما نشوف هيجيب نتيجه ولا ايييه :act19:


----------



## چاكس (20 أبريل 2012)

*مش انا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> إنتوا تعرفوا ! .. علمياً .. لو الإنسان قال لنفسه انه مبسوط .. حتى لو مش مبسوط .. هيبقى مبسوط فعلاً ! .. و جسده هيفرز مواد تجعل الحالة المزاجية للإنسان مستقره و هادئة .. و تعمل على استراخ الذهن و الجسد .. انا مش فاكر قريت الموضوع ده فين




*صح جدا و فيه حاجة اسمها ال body language دى لو الانسان حتى لو زعلان رقص او عمل حركات و ساب وضعية تكتيفة الايد او التكشيرة دى بيتغير من موده بجد *



^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طيب انا مبسوطه اهو :hlp:
> 
> لما نشوف هيجيب نتيجه ولا ايييه :act19:




*هههههه ها جاب ولا لسة ؟؟؟ *



الليبرالى قال:


> *مش انا*



*اللى هو ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2012)

zeft
الحروف طلعت قليله 
زود ال zeeeeft


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*مش تمام​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أبريل 2012)

متفائل


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2012)

confused


----------



## treaz (20 أبريل 2012)

نشكر ربنااااااااا على كل حال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

فيه حاجة غلط !!! مش مرتاحالى انا


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*قلق..قلق....
مش عارف في ايه !!؟*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

_*العيـــب فى ميــــن يا زمـــن*_ *!! ؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *قلق..قلق....
> مش عارف في ايه !!؟*​




*الحال من بعضه​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

_*حد معاه رقم دكتور نفسانى
*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الحال من بعضه​*





Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*حد معاه رقم دكتور نفسانى
> *_​




حالتكم اصعب من بعض ... وصلت للدكاترة النفسيين كمان !!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2012)

*مصدع جدا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

*انهاردة فلة شمعة منورة 
ربنا يستر والليلة متقلبش زى كل ليلة
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2012)

عااادي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2012)

مبسووووووووطة بس مرهقة اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*تمام اووووووى ​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 أبريل 2012)

بحاول ابقي كويسه


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

*عادى
..
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2012)

*محبطه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2012)

*دراعاتي واوه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أبريل 2012)

مش فيا حتة سليمة و جعانة و عايزة انام و سقعانة .. بس مبسوطة


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

محننه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

*زهقاااان*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أبريل 2012)

*بطنى منفوخة وجعانى كينى حامل
فى اطفال
من كتر الاكل
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أبريل 2012)

حاسة اني بموت ​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2012)

هاااديه


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2012)

جوايا رجاء وسلام داخلى


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## چاكس (24 أبريل 2012)

شخبطه على الحيط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2012)

*الم جسدي 
وحاله نفسيه صعبه 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أبريل 2012)

*البرد مطلع عين اهلي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

حزينه قوي
ياريتني ما خرجت


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2012)

_*زى كل يوم*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2012)

حلوة انا


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2012)

مرهق فحت​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مرهق فحت​



اهو هو الفحت دا السبب
معلش ياولدي 



بقولك ايش هاتلي معاك وانت معدي كدا













 قرطاس لب سوري علي سوبر :hlp:


----------



## bob (24 أبريل 2012)

*زهقان و محتار
*


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2012)

فاقده الاحساس باي حاجه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

*محتارة اوى اوى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2012)

*مخنوئه!!*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

احساس بالراحه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *زهقان و محتار
> *





mero_engel قال:


> فاقده الاحساس باي حاجه





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *محتارة اوى اوى *





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مخنوئه!!*



يسوع يبعد عنك اي ضيقه وخنقه وحيره
ويدبر الامور للصالح ويبارك حياتكم
ويفرح قلبكم جميعا


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أبريل 2012)

*احسن كتيييييييير*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

_*متــفـائــل *_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

تعب في المعده


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2012)

*Sick ... *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

*نشكـــر ربــــنا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

برد كالعاده​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:
:08::08::08:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووطه
واياااااااااااااااااااك حد يحسدنى أنا بقول أهوو ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووطه
> واياااااااااااااااااااك حد يحسدنى أنا بقول أهوو ...*



طب بلاها حسد ينفع قر وحقد 
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## چاكس (25 أبريل 2012)

بلا احساس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسوووووووووووطه
> واياااااااااااااااااااك حد يحسدنى أنا بقول أهوو ...*





يدينا ويديكي يا كبيره​


----------



## +febronia+ (25 أبريل 2012)

زهقاااان ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش فيا حتة سليمة و جعانة و عايزة انام و سقعانة .. بس مبسوطة



هههههههههههههههه .. ليس هناك اية علاقة بين التعب و الجوع و النعاس و البرد .. وبين الانبساط او عدمه  .. 

بمعنى آخر  : ليس ملزماً انه بما انك تعبانه و جعانه  و نعسانه و بردانه .. انك تبقى متضايقه  .. و تضطري ان تنفي ضيقتك هذه لانك في حقيقة الامر مبسوطه 

لو ما مافهمتيش هاتي زاما يترجم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههه .. ليس هناك اية علاقة بين التعب و الجوع و النعاس و البرد .. وبين الانبساط او عدمه  ..
> 
> بمعنى آخر  : ليس ملزماً انه بما انك تعبانه و جعانه  و نعسانه و بردانه .. انك تبقى متضايقه  .. و تضطري ان تنفي ضيقتك هذه لانك في حقيقة الامر مبسوطه
> 
> لو ما مافهمتيش هاتي زاما يترجم




هههههههه لا فهمت ... بس حبيت التاكيد على انى مبسوطة و دة الاهم :t17:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب بلاها حسد ينفع قر وحقد
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:





MIKEL MIK قال:


> يدينا ويديكي يا كبيره​



*يا ساتر عليكوا ده الواحد يبطل يسجل احساسه اضمن :t19:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ساتر عليكوا ده الواحد يبطل يسجل احساسه اضمن :t19:*



ياساتر يارب
 ليه قطع الارزاق دا بقي
 يعني احنا نشتغل ازاي كدا ؟؟؟؟

سجلي وانا هاقر بس
دا القر نعمه وحسب الابحاث العلميه الفتويه الدينيه الحاليه
ارحم من الحسد المذكور الذي فلق الحجر :love34:


----------



## SALVATION (25 أبريل 2012)

مش لوحدك يا دوناا
خدينى جنبك ههههههههههه
يارب والكل كمان بخييير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> ليه قطع الارزاق دا بقي
> يعني احنا نشتغل ازاي كدا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*يااااااااه يا نيفوووووووو عارفه افتكرت ايه دلوقتى 
انى بقاااااالى زمن مش هشيتك :blush2:
وحشتنى الحكايه دى اوووى تخيلى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يااااااااه يا نيفوووووووو عارفه افتكرت ايه دلوقتى
> انى بقاااااالى زمن مش هشيتك :blush2:
> وحشتنى الحكايه دى اوووى تخيلى ...*



احم احم اللي اسمه نيفو يتهش بالذوق
مش كل مره نتعب دونا في هشها كدا

:love34::flowers:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

*شايف ناس بتتهش 
ربنا ما يقطعلك عاده يا دونا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شايف ناس بتتهش
> ربنا ما يقطعلك عاده يا دونا *​


امممممممممممممممممممممم
شامه ريحه شماته

والنبي اروح اسيح هناك احذر مني وبخ بقي:smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> شامه ريحه شماته
> 
> والنبي اروح اسيح هناك احذر مني وبخ بقي:smil15:



*ولا يهمني 
هيحصل ايه يعني 
اهو كله هش هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ولا يهمني
> هيحصل ايه يعني
> اهو كله هش هههههههه
> *​




لا بقي هشي عن هشك يفرق كتيررررررررررر :fun_lol:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

*طيب ما تتهشوا سواااا انتوا الاتنين وأهو تونسواااا بعضيكواااا ههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2012)

*كده يا حماتي 
انا هقوم اغير علي درعي احسن *​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2012)

*لا ... كدة كتير *
*بردان أخر حاجة ... مع أن الشتا هنا لسه بيقول ياهادي*

*أقوم أنام أحسن *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

الانتظار ممل و متعب


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*غضبان :bomb::bomb:
*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *غضبان :bomb::bomb:
> *



اجري انفجر بعيد يا انت​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اجري انفجر بعيد يا انت​


*طيب انبطحي بقي :new6:*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب انبطحي بقي :new6:*



بقولك بعيد مش هنا
الله​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقولك بعيد مش هنا
> الله​


*انا حر انفجر هنا انفجر عند بيتكم براحتي :smil15:*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا حر انفجر هنا انفجر عند بيتكم براحتي :smil15:*




انت اسكندراني زيي يعني عارف البلطجة دي مش علينا
اجري بعيد عن هنا يلا​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت اسكندراني زيي يعني عارف البلطجة دي مش علينا
> اجري بعيد عن هنا يلا​


*طيب ريحي ضهرك بقي يا مرمورة بدل ما اجي اقفل منطقتكم بدري*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب ريحي ضهرك بقي يا مرمورة بدل ما اجي اقفل منطقتكم بدري*



تصدق انا ضهري تاعبني جدا وكنت بفكر اريحه فعلا
بس بعد ما انت قولتلي ريحي مش هريح بقي
بقولك ايه يا بوب
اللي عندك اعمله ​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> تصدق انا ضهري تاعبني جدا وكنت بفكر اريحه فعلا
> بس بعد ما انت قولتلي ريحي مش هريح بقي
> بقولك ايه يا بوب
> اللي عندك اعمله ​


*لا الف سلامة عليكي ريحي ضهرك و بكره ابقي اجي اقفلها بقي :new6:*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا الف سلامة عليكي ريحي ضهرك و بكره ابقي اجي اقفلها بقي :new6:*



قولنا مش هنريح
هي عافية​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> قولنا مش هنريح
> هي عافية​


*و انا مش هقفلها النهاردة علشان عيد تحرير سينا و علشان انا لسه متعشتش*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *و انا مش هقفلها النهاردة علشان عيد تحرير سينا و علشان انا لسه متعشتش*



طب تعالي اقفلها
واهل المنطقة هيعشوك كويس اوي وهيقوموا معاك باحلي واجب وانا هوصي عليك جامد ​


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب تعالي اقفلها
> واهل المنطقة هيعشوك كويس اوي وهيقوموا معاك باحلي واجب وانا هوصي عليك جامد ​


*لا يا مرمورة احنا علشان اليومين دول ايام فرح بس *


----------



## mero_engel (25 أبريل 2012)

هااديه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

مخنوقة اوى بجد ليه كدة


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2012)

مش جاى لى نوووم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> مش جاى لى نوووم


 *فيك عشرة محبوسة ؟:fun_lol:*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

حيرانة​


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيك عشرة محبوسة ؟:fun_lol:*


 
لا يا عم ، انا علمانى اه لكن انا مهذب و عندى اخلاق 
ده انت واخد عنى فكره غلط يا برنس .... :love45:


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

دايخة جدا وحاسة ان روحي بتتسحب مني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> دايخة جدا وحاسة ان روحي بتتسحب مني




*ع البركه :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

*مرهق جدا من الشغل​*


----------



## chritian4ever (26 أبريل 2012)

*تعبان ..*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ع البركه :t30:​*




يا صباح الرخامة​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مرهق جدا من الشغل​*




طب يارب دايما ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا صباح الرخامة​



*يا صباح اللماضه​*


marmora jesus قال:


> طب يارب دايما ​



*ربنا يسمع من بقك​*


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

متشكرين يا سيدى


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *يا صباح اللماضه​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يسمع من بقك​*




انا هخليك تندم انك جيت ونكشتني في يوم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2012)

ايزي خالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أبريل 2012)

*زهقت من قعده البيت*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *زهقت من قعده البيت*​


معلش مسيرها تعدى--- اتعلم الصبببببر يا ايوب--- قاصدى يا عياد :t30:


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2012)

شعور لذيذ نوعا ما


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

ضهري تاعبني موووووت


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

تررقب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بمصيبة جيالى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أبريل 2012)

*متعصبببببببة*​


----------



## sparrow (26 أبريل 2012)

ماريفه


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2012)

_*قلقان اوى*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

الم صعب ​


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2012)

احساس بالـ ....​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

تمام نشكر الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

بخيررررررر


----------



## چاكس (27 أبريل 2012)

زهقااااااااان


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

ماشي الحال


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

نششاط


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2012)

*كسل ... بسبب الأرهاق  *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

*عـــادى*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2012)

كويسه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*حيره كبيره​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

لسه في تعب


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

فررررررررررررحانه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2012)

*مرررررهقه جداااا​*


----------



## Critic (27 أبريل 2012)

منفوخ


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2012)

منتهى الملل​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 أبريل 2012)

*قلقانه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

حاسه بتردد


----------



## sparrow (28 أبريل 2012)

غضب وعنف


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

باقى تعب و حيرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2012)

*حيره كبيره​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2012)

مفيش احساس!


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## چاكس (28 أبريل 2012)

مليون حقيقة الواحد متأخر كشفها


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2012)

*حيران ...جارى البحث عن الحقيقة*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

*مش عارف اخد نفسي *

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش عارف اخد نفسي *
> 
> ​




الف سلامه عليك

مالك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك
> 
> مالك



*الله يسلمك

قاعد في البيت لوحدي بس حاسس اني في علبه 
كلمت ابن عمتي يجيلي 
وبسلي نفسي لحد ما يوصل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الله يسلمك
> 
> قاعد في البيت لوحدي بس حاسس اني في علبه
> كلمت ابن عمتي يجيلي
> ...




ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه ومش تضايق


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2012)

*مازلت أنا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

تحدى للواقع ..!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*هاااااااااادي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه ومش تضايق



* ميرسي روزي 
*​


----------



## sparrow (28 أبريل 2012)

حاله غريبه ......


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أبريل 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2012)

*طموح*..​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2012)

هاديه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2012)

*ضغطى عاااالى*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

تمااااااااام


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ضغطى عاااالى*​




سلامتك يا حبيبتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

*سوضاع...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

عايشه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *سوضاع...*


:spor24::spor24::spor24::a82::a82::a82::spor22::spor22::spor22:
*سو سو ...واو ..."سوباعه" واوا ..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :spor24::spor24::spor24::a82::a82::a82::spor22::spor22::spor22:
> 
> *سو سو ...واو ..."سوباعه" واوا ..*​


  هههههههههههههههههه هو طلع صوضاع هههههههههه "ص" و ض" فى كلمه واحده ههههههههه دى كلمه تقيله اوى بجد تجيب وجه دماغ..- عايز سوباع محشى  يا عبود ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :spor24::spor24::spor24::a82::a82::a82::spor22::spor22::spor22:
> *سو سو ...واو ..."سوباعه" واوا ..*​



*ههههههههههههههه بامانه اما قريت الكلمه دى قلت مش هتعدى من على عبود ويسكت :t33:*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

لا تعليق


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه هو طلع صوضاع هههههههههه "ص" و ض" فى كلمه واحده ههههههههه دى كلمه تقيله اوى بجد تجيب وجه دماغ..- عايز سوباع محشى  يا عبود ههههههههههههههههههههه



*سيبك انتى..
 بجد بجد انتى سكر والعربى بتاعك زى العسل هههههههههه
بس يا خوفى لتنسينا احنا العربى اللى اتعلمناه ف المدارس :new2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*تُكتب هكذا ...صُداع ...بضم حرف الصاد ...*
*إلا إذا كان حرف الصاد فُقد منك وأنتى صغيرة ...*
*تعليقى فقط كان عشان تضحكى ويروح منك الصٌداع ...وقد فلحت وضحكتى ..*
*راح منك ...وجالى أنا (سوسو واوا سوضاعه واوا ) *


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تُكتب هكذا ...صُداع ...بضم حرف الصاد ...*
> *إلا إذا كان حرف الصاد فُقد منك وأنتى صغيرة ...*
> *تعليقى فقط كان عشان تضحكى ويروح منك الصٌداع ...وقد فلحت وضحكتى ..*
> *راح منك ...وجالى أنا (سوسو واوا سوضاعه واوا ) *



سلامتك من السوسو دا بيكون فظيع
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تُكتب هكذا ...صُداع ...بضم حرف الصاد ...*
> *إلا إذا كان حرف الصاد فُقد منك وأنتى صغيرة ...*
> *تعليقى فقط كان عشان تضحكى ويروح منك الصٌداع ...وقد فلحت وضحكتى ..*
> *راح منك ...وجالى أنا (سوسو واوا سوضاعه واوا ) *


 طلعت بالدال ههههههههههههههه يا فضيحتاااااااه...
 مش تقول لى  على الخاص بد الفضيحه إلى بجلاجل و الكسفه الى بشناكل هههههههه
 ههههههههههه  ده طلعت انا جايبه  صداع للكل هههههههه يا عينى بيقرو الكلام و ياخدو حبوب تسبيت اللغه فى العقل هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سلامتك من السوسو دا بيكون فظيع
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


* اهلا نيفو دايما تخشى أنت ورا عبود او قبله ههههههههههههه*
* ماشى ماشى مسيرى اصطاد لك غلطه مطبعيه ههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سيبك انتى..*
> *بجد بجد انتى سكر والعربى بتاعك زى العسل هههههههههه*
> *بس يا خوفى لتنسينا احنا العربى اللى اتعلمناه ف المدارس :new2:*


 هههههههههههههه لا مش تلبسونى انا التهمه هههههههه كل واحد يخلى بالو من لغلوغه هههه قاصدى من لغاته هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اهلا نيفو دايما تخشى أنت ورا عبود او قبله ههههههههههههه*
> * ماشى ماشى مسيرى اصطاد لك غلطه مطبعيه ههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههه مش احنا اخواتك وعصابه واحده
ولا نسيتي يا قمري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه مش احنا اخواتك وعصابه واحده
> ولا نسيتي يا قمري


 ايون عصابه وااحده شكلى  هرميكى إنت عند البرميل ههههههههههه هسبلك عوامه ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

ماشي الحال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

توهان


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

غضب ..


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

ترقب وانتظار


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ترقب وانتظار



*هههههههه*
*مبروك جالك قلق :smil12:*​


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

*عالم يارب بحالي*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

حلوووووووووه


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *مبروك جالك قلق :smil12:*​


انا مبعرفش اقلق 
ههههههههه
انا عندى لامبالاة تكفى بلاد


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفة امشي ولا اتحرك
الاحساس بالعجز صعب اوي


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2012)

_*نشكر ربنا على كل حال*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أبريل 2012)

*توهان*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

محتارة

بس شغال يعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2012)

مخنووووووووووووقه


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

حالتكم تغم كده ليه 
مبياخدش الروح الا اللى خالقها
ووقت ما هيجى معادها محدش من الناس اللى فاكرنهم اقرب ناس لينا هيعرفوا يعملوا حاجة 
كبروا دماغكوا وعيشوا لغايه ما تيجى اللحظه دى 
فى فرح وسعادة


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حالتكم تغم كده ليه
> مبياخدش الروح الا اللى خالقها
> ووقت ما هيجى معادها محدش من الناس اللى فاكرنهم اقرب ناس لينا هيعرفوا يعملوا حاجة
> كبروا دماغكوا وعيشوا لغايه ما تيجى اللحظه دى
> فى فرح وسعادة




امتي ربنا يتحنن علينا ويقبل روحنا
عشان الواحد يرتاح من التعب الجسدي والنفسي والعالم كله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

محتاسة اوى و قلقانة اوى اوى اوى


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2012)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((​(((


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:dntknw:


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:dntknw:




الترجمة : علي اخري (((


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2012)

امل + أحباط = ؟؟؟؟
بجد لو حد عارف يقولى
لانى بجد مش عارف أسجل احساسى
بس احساسى ( أمل + أحباط )


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أبريل 2012)

*ارق غرييييييييب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

يسيطر على الغضب والحزن


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

مبسوووووطه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2012)

ومازال الالم مستمر ):


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

*يارب دايماً ..خلص بتارى*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

حلووووووو


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

متنح بدون سبب


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

حاسس بالنعمة سندانى


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

احساس حلووووووو


----------



## sparrow (30 أبريل 2012)

صدااااااع وارق


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> صدااااااع وارق



الف سلامه عليكي


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

حسرة على وقت ضيعته  من عمرى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

مش مرتاحة !!!


----------



## grges monir (30 أبريل 2012)

مضايق كتير


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2012)

*تومام ... الي إشعاراً أخر بالطبع *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

*البتوليه حياتى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

الحمد لله علي كل حال


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

فرحان علشان شلت جسد مارجرجس واخدت بركته


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

_*مبقتش حاسس بحاجـ،،،،،ــة*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*مبقتش حاسس بحاجـ،،،،،ــة*_​



يا بختك
عقبالي .......


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2012)

احاسيس خاويه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

يا بختك
عقبالي .......[/QUOTE]
*دى حاجة مش حلوة يا خالتى 

وبلاش بقى جو الكئابة اللى انتى فيه دا *:t32:​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يا بختك
> عقبالي .......


*دى حاجة مش حلوة يا خالتى 

وبلاش بقى جو الكئابة اللى انتى فيه دا *:t32:​[/QUOTE]

علي فكرة جربته قبل كده
وعلشان كده بقول عقبالي
لانه ارحم بكتير من الاحساس اللي جوايا دلوقتي
قول لربنا يخف عليا شوية وانا هبطله


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> *دى حاجة مش حلوة يا خالتى
> 
> وبلاش بقى جو الكئابة اللى انتى فيه دا *:t32:​




علي فكرة جربته قبل كده
وعلشان كده بقول عقبالي
لانه ارحم بكتير من الاحساس اللي جوايا دلوقتي
قول لربنا يخف عليا شوية وانا هبطله [/QUOTE]
*لما تحس ان فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصل وانت مش فاهم ليه ..؟؟ اتأمل في الآيه دي

 . 
 .
 .
 .
 .

 لست تعلم انت الان ما انا اصنع و لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد ( يوحنا 13 : 7*

​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> علي فكرة جربته قبل كده
> وعلشان كده بقول عقبالي
> لانه ارحم بكتير من الاحساس اللي جوايا دلوقتي
> قول لربنا يخف عليا شوية وانا هبطله


*لما تحس ان فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصل وانت مش فاهم ليه ..؟؟ اتأمل في الآيه دي

 . 
 .
 .
 .
 .

 لست تعلم انت الان ما انا اصنع و لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد ( يوحنا 13 : 7*

​[/QUOTE]

يالهوي
تصدق بايه
انا من كتر ما استنيت فيما بعد دي بطلت استني اصلا او افكر


----------



## +febronia+ (30 أبريل 2012)




----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

عصبى لابعد حد


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عصبى لابعد حد



بصـره


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

مرتااااااحه


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2012)

هــدوء


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

*بـــراحــــة*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> *لما تحس ان فيه حاجه غريبه بتحصل وانت مش فاهم ليه ..؟؟ اتأمل في الآيه دي
> 
> .
> .
> ...




يالهوي
تصدق بايه
انا من كتر ما استنيت فيما بعد دي بطلت استني اصلا او افكر[/QUOTE]
*
كل ليل الى نهار
خلى مثلك الاعلى البابا شنوده
وامشى على كلامه "صبـــرت حتى الصـــبر مل منـــى"
فانتى اصبرى بقى وتفائلى لحد ما الصبر يمل منك 

*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

*عايش *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

بفكر ادخل في حاله اكتئاب لفتره ما

ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

مش عارف اركز 
ومش عارف المفروض اعمل ايه 
كل اللى عاوزه انك تبقى معايا


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

احساس حلو


----------



## چاكس (1 مايو 2012)

*فى حاجة الى من يتمنى لى الخير *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بفكر ادخل في حاله اكتئاب لفتره ما
> 
> ههههههه


 طب لما تقررى و تدخلى قولى لى -- اجبلك معايا عيش و حلاوه :t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طب لما تقررى و تدخلى قولى لى -- اجبلك معايا عيش و حلاوه :t33:



هههههههههههه 
لا انا بفكر ومش بقرر :beee:
ياساتر دا احنا في الفطار يابنتي
قولي عيش وكفته عيش وجمبري

حاجه تفتح النفس كدا في فتره الاكتئاب ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2012)

مرتاحة


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



*نفهم أيه يعني *
*لا هو سؤال ولا هو تعجب :a82:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *نفهم أيه يعني *
> *لا هو سؤال ولا هو تعجب :a82:*​


مهو تعجب من السؤال يا واعى :smil12:


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مهو تعجب من السؤال يا واعى :smil12:


*يا فالحة ... تصوري ممكن صح :t33:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يا فالحة ... تصوري ممكن صح :t33:*​


ايون ايه رائيك


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايون ايه رائيك


*موفق بأذن الله تعالي *​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موفق بأذن الله تعالي *​


برضووووووووووو


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> برضووووووووووو


* طويب ... نخليها ... طال عمرك :t33:*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> * طويب ... نخليها ... طال عمرك :t33:*​


بعد ايه بقى :ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ارتيااااااااااح


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2012)

أفتقاد...


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

احساس حلوووووو


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

تعب ووجع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*تووووووووهان ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

تهيس اخر حاجه


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2012)

صداع ومش شايف حاكة قدامي


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

زهققققققققققققققققققققققققان


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## bob (1 مايو 2012)

*نفسي حزينة حتي الموت
*


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2012)

ارهاق زهنى حاد​


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

بيقولوا سجل احساسك بكلمة لكن على ايامنا هذه ومعاناتنا هذه السطر اصبح بالكاد يكفى ننقل جزء بسيط من المنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مايو 2012)

هموت و انام و مش عارفة ( منهم لله اللى كانو السبب (


----------



## چاكس (2 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هموت و انام و مش عارفة ( منهم لله اللى كانو السبب (


 
انا بقى عايز افوق و مش عارف :act23:


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2012)

*يعني ... مش وحش *
*بس مرهق*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مايو 2012)

*هااااااااادي​*


----------



## چاكس (2 مايو 2012)

لسه صاحى من النوم


----------



## mero_engel (2 مايو 2012)

فاقده الاحساس باي حاجه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

قلقان


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2012)

*هادي علي غير العاده
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2012)

يااااااااااااااااه
ده انا كنت علي اخري وما صدقت وفتحت في العياط


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 مايو 2012)

*زى الزفت الحمدلله *
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

احساس عادي


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2012)

_*مبسوط 
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ميرنا (3 مايو 2012)

مرتاحة جدااا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2012)

احساس حلو


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2012)

*جعان و مكسل
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2012)

*ارتياح تاااام​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مايو 2012)

شوية خنقة علي شوية نرفزة بس بحاول اتغلب عليهم وانساهم


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

ولو سجلت احساسى هيحصل ايه
محدش بيحس بحد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

ضياع تام


----------



## نغم (4 مايو 2012)

ضياع شامل عام


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

*نشكــــر ربنـــا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

عايزة انام و ورايا مليون حاجة و مع ذلك لا منى نمت ولا عملت حاجة من اللى ورايا منتهى الانتخة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

*عندى أحساس "غامض" ...بيقابله أحساس "فاتح" ...*
*وبا "حاوج" أعدل بينهم عشان أكون "مظبوط" ...بس مش عارف*
*أأقابلنى أزاى وبأنهى " وش " ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عندى أحساس "غامض" ...بيقابله أحساس "فاتح" ...*
> *وبا "حاوج" أعدل بينهم عشان أكون "مظبوط" ...بس مش عارف*
> *أأقابلنى أزاى وبأنهى " وش " ؟*



؟؟؟ ايه الاحساس اللى على الريحة دة ؟؟؟ :smil15:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ؟؟؟ ايه الاحساس اللى على *الريحة* دة ؟؟؟ :smil15:



*مشاركاتك ياشقاوة كلها " حبهان " ...وانا عن نفسى " مستكة " عليكى تنزلى أحساسك ...*
*وجنب منه كوباية مية !!! *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مشاركاتك ياشقاوة كلها " حبهان " ...وانا عن نفسى " مستكة " عليكى تنزلى أحساسك ...*
> *وجنب منه كوباية مية !!! *



تُشكر سبقتك :smil15: 
انت قررت تسيب الاستشارات و تشتغل قهوجى بعد الظهر !! هتكسب دهب انا عارفة :new6:


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2012)

اليوم باين من اوله ... يوم تييييييت


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

مبسوط
وعصبى جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
ومعرفش جايين ازاى  سوا


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2012)

ضيق وحزن


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

*مضايق و تعباااان*​


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

حاسس بحزن قادم


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

فى قمة ارهاقى بس مبسووووووووط قوووووووووى


----------



## كوك (4 مايو 2012)

*مجرد خوف مش اكتر *
*...........................*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

قلق و فرح و محدش يسألنى بيجو ازاى مع بعض بس هو كدة


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2012)

حزن وغضب  فى نفس الوقت


----------



## نغم (4 مايو 2012)

كأبة تذمر


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2012)

*ساكتفي بالصمت حتى تظهر علامات التغير*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*يارب اعنى ضعف بشرتى*​


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

يارب يا تريحنى يا تاخدنى 
معندكش حلول تانيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

*هو انا بوجه عام مخنوق 

بس حاليا انا مبسوط 
علشان المشاركه دي بكتبها بايديا الاتنين مش بواحده 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2012)

بحاول اكون كويسة


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*بجاهد ضد الخطية لانها قوية*
​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مايو 2012)

واثق فيك اكتر من نفسى


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

صدااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 مايو 2012)

*لما صليت ارتحت شويه *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مايو 2012)

very bad mood


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2012)

_*صــــداع*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2012)

*مرهقة جداااااااا*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 مايو 2012)

صدااااااااااااااع فظيع


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2012)

مش فاهمة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

احساس فظيع


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2012)

*تحدي *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*جعان *​​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مايو 2012)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

ملل ع الاخر


----------



## يهودى (6 مايو 2012)

am happy


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2012)

_*محنوق+مضايق+تعبان 


*_​


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*يارب يا تخدينى يا تريحنى من العشة السودة دى
اتصرف يارب
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة





ميرنا قال:


> مش فاهمة



مش واضحة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2012)

زهههههههههق


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووط علشان اخدت بركات حلوة خالص من ربنا النهاردة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2012)

حالة مش مفهومة فعلا :S


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

تعبان


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

منفوخة والحمد لله


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

حاسس انى فى نعمة مستحقهاش !


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مايو 2012)

مشاكل وضغوط كتير بجد تعبت
وصداااااااااااااااااااااع فظيع 
ارحمني يارب


----------



## چاكس (7 مايو 2012)

مبحبش يوم الاثنين


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

مطحون


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2012)

*مخنوق أوي بجد*

*وخايف *





*بس ثقتي فيك يارب ملهاش حدود *
*رغم كل ما أنا فيه وبرغم كل ما أعانيه *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

مبسوط بالرب يسوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

أسف علي للعالم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2012)

*فرااااااااغ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2012)

تعب شديد و إحساس بسخونه و وجع زور


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2012)

صابر وراضى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 مايو 2012)

*مش لاقيه الا يحس بيا رحمتك يارب تعبانه وى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

مش عارف متفائل ليه ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2012)

مخنوقة اوى


----------



## Samir poet (7 مايو 2012)

*اتصرف انتا يارب فيا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مايو 2012)

ضهري بيوجعني


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 مايو 2012)

مش قلقان ولاخايف .. برغم كل اللي بيحصل .. شكراً ليك يا ربي .. بحبك أوي


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2012)

*فلة شمعة منورة *​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2012)

تعباااااااااااااااانه جسديااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

مخنوقه :act23:


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

مبسووووووووووط علشان اعترفت


----------



## sparrow (9 مايو 2012)

احبااااااط


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مايو 2012)

حزينه جدا علي منظر شوفته انهارده قدام مطرانيه شبرا الخيمه
بجد ياريت يارب ترحم العالم وتنهيه في اسرع وقت
لان شره وفساده زاد جداااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

يأس :smil13:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

متفاؤل


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2012)

*مضايق جدا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

متغاظه ومتضايفه جدااااااااااااا :act23:


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2012)

مضايق كتير


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

عايزه اضرب حد :act19:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> عايزه اضرب حد :act19:



هدي اعصابك 

مافيش حاجة تستاهل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

مبسوط


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

شكلي واخده ضربه شمس من لف 3 ايام
راسي هاتتفرتك من الصداع


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

زى الزفت


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

مصدع جدا


----------



## ميرنا (10 مايو 2012)

عاوز اشرب شاااااااااى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2012)

*ماشيه​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2012)

*):
....
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (11 مايو 2012)

عايزة انام


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

رايحه انام ومتضايقه :smil13:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*مصدع شويه​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

وجع جنبي هيموتني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

ايدي واوا


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ايدي واوا




ههههههههه الف سلامه

فكيت الجبس والا لسه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2012)

*اشعر وكأن ذاكرتى تتلاشى ..!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2012)

جوايا حنين واشتاق يغرمني
 لوجودك بجانبي ابي الغالي
واحشتني قوووووووووووووي


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## treaz (11 مايو 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه جدا وتعبانه بس برده الحمد للة


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2012)

كلام اليوم سوف يغير مجرى حياتى بالتاكيد


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

عادى شويه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مايو 2012)

خارج اسوارى التى بنتها افكارى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2012)

*بحاول الم فنفسى  مانا عارفها مش هترجع زى الاول بسهوله
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 مايو 2012)

*رغم الخطايا 
رغم الاضطراب اللي حاصل في البلد
رغم المستقبل اللي مش واضح
رغم اننا مش عارفين مين ينفع رئيس للبلد
رغم مجلس قريش (الشعب)
رغم الهبل ده كله

إلا اني حاسس بسلام رهيب ! 
فعلاً ! .. مش قلقان من اي شيء .. ولا حتى ذرة واحده !
قولت يمكن لاني في بلد نضيفة ومافيهاش قلق .. لكن لما نزلت القاهرة
نفس الاحساس .. ونفس السلام 


انا على يقين تماماً .. ان ربنا بيشتغل جامد أوي ... عاوزين إيه تاني؟!*


----------



## zezza (11 مايو 2012)

*امتنان كبيييييييير اوى و رضا *


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

مش عايز لا اشوف حد ولا اكلم حد ولا اسمع حد
عايز اسكت وخلاص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

_*هااااااااادي​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2012)

مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق​


----------



## treaz (11 مايو 2012)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااانه بجد اوى


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مايو 2012)

مخنوقة جدا وتعبانة اوي


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2012)

*اعلم انها موجودة اشعر بانفاسها
 تمنيت ان اعشق امراءة اخرى
 ذهبت لهذه ولتلك
 وكلما جلست وحيدآ
 تذكرت من تكون
... اميرتى
 من ملكت دنيتى
 ااااااااااااااااااه
 اعشقها حتى وهى سبب ازمتى
 اتعلمون ان عاد بى الزمان
 لتمنيت هذه الفتاه بعينها
 بغرورها
 كبريائها ليس له حدود
 طيبة
 ليست باجمل الجميلات
 لكنها صاحبة جمال خاص
 محبوبتى
 سر فرحتى
 ضحكتى
 هذه هى ملكتى
 التى ستظل باقى العمر محبوبتى*


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

احساس عااااااادي


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

صداع وحيره
اتصرف يارب انت


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2012)

*العادى​*


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *العادى​*


امممم اعرف العادى دة فى الكشرى
فية عادة وفية مخصووص ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (12 مايو 2012)

*ملل *​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

زززززززززززهق


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

حاسه بطوق بيلف حوالين رقبتي 
وبيخننقي شويه شويه ):


----------



## treaz (12 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2012)

زى ما انا 
فى العادى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مايو 2012)

مش عايزة اقول بقا هو كدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2012)

*عصبيه جداااااااااا​*


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عصبيه جداااااااااا​*


ابعد عن الشر وغنيله :kap:


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

نفسي ابكي دلوقت قووووووووووي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

هتجنن م القلق


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2012)

*تمـــام *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مايو 2012)

*كنت محتاجه افهم وفهمت ​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2012)

مرتاحه


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2012)

خنقه غبيه مع انى كنت مبسو ط   اوى الصبح
بس نشكر الله
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

محتاره ومخنوقه


----------



## Samir poet (13 مايو 2012)

*يارب اعن ضعف ايمانى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

تعباااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

_مش متفائل_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااانه


الف سلامة


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _مش متفائل_​



ولا انا :hlp:


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

محتار مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> محتار مش عارف اعمل ايه



انا كمان


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

*يعنى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

*اللى حسبته لاقيته *
*بس نشكر الله *​


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

يوم غريب


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

واثق فى ربنا قوى


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2012)

مكسوفة من البابا كيرلس صراحة


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة اوصف ... حالة كدة مش مفهومة ؟؟!!


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

مبسوطه جدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2012)

اليوم اتقفل قفلة وحشة اوى


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

عقلى تاعبنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مايو 2012)

*عادى

...
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

*دراعى واجعنى *​


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

ماكوووو


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

_*تمـــام*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

تعبانه نفسيا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2012)

*مضغوط نفسيا صلولى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2012)

*احسن كتير نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2012)

توتر شديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2012)

زهقان + مضايق = صمت


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2012)

*زعلان جدااااااااا
اجازتى خلصت بسرعة وراجع تانى ع الجيش بكرة​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2012)

احساس بالذنب و فى نفس الوقت الفراغ
و جعانة جدا و مكسلة اكل
و عايزة انام بس مش عايزة مع انى لو روحت انام هنام


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2012)

max mike قال:


> *زعلان جدااااااااا
> اجازتى خلصت بسرعة وراجع تانى ع الجيش بكرة​*


*ربنا معاك يا دفعة  
ههههههههههه
فالهو سوا يا ريس 
*​


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2012)

متوقع بكرة هتحصل حاجة *.....^ جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2012)

_مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
_​


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا دفعة
> ههههههههههه
> فالهو سوا يا ريس
> *​



*ومعاك يادفعة
نقضيهم على خير انشاءالله​*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (14 مايو 2012)

إضطراب


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2012)

max mike قال:


> *ومعاك يادفعة
> نقضيهم على خير انشاءالله​*


*ههههههههههههههه 
انا هانت كلها سنه و20 يوم عقابل يا ميكـــــــــــــى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2012)

*طالما  عيلتى بخير يبقى مفيش حاجة يتزعل عليها*
*نشكر الله*​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> انا هانت كلها سنه و20 يوم عقابل يا ميكـــــــــــــى
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى هنخلص جيش مع بعض انا هخلص جيش بعد سنة و15 يوم​*


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2012)

بحاول ابقى كويس بس مش عارف​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى هنخلص جيش مع بعض انا هخلص جيش بعد سنة و15 يوم​*


*يارب  نخلصه على خير يا حبيبى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*حاسس بخنقة وضيقة حاسس ان انا بتهد*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2012)

قرفانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (15 مايو 2012)

*مبسوطة*


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2012)

ارهــــــــــــــــــــــاق جامد


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*بحاول اخرج من حالتى بس مش عارف *


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2012)

كلى امل فى يوم جديد يكون مليان تفاؤل و خير على الناس كلها​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

باكى على كل ما فات من اوقات 
وكل من قالو على معرفتنا صدقات
JOHNA​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

انا أكتر حاجة مضيقاني اني مش فاهم يعني ايه عضو مبتدئ و ليه مبتدئ و ليه انا اللي لوحدي مبتدئ
و مش عارف ارد حتى على الرسائل اللي بتوصلني من الأعضاء المحترمين التانيين
بصراحة حاسس بالتدني و الإجحاف او لنقل "اني جربه"


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

*متوتر
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مايو 2012)

حاسس بمصيبة جيالى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> انا أكتر حاجة مضيقاني اني مش فاهم يعني ايه عضو مبتدئ و ليه مبتدئ و ليه انا اللي لوحدي مبتدئ
> و مش عارف ارد حتى على الرسائل اللي بتوصلني من الأعضاء المحترمين التانيين
> بصراحة حاسس بالتدني و الإجحاف او لنقل "اني جربه"


ليه بس فكرت فيها حضرتك كدة ...
متزعلش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




+ دى مجرد ألقاب بتعبر عن النشاط يعنى حضرتك مبتدئ يعنى لسه جديد فى المنتدى ومكونتش مشاركات كتيرة.. ولما تكتر مشاركات حضرتك تبقى عضو نشيط هكذا..
مالهاش علاقة اطلاقا بطريقة تفكير حضرتك... يبقى خلاص متزعلش اوك
سلام


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2012)

مرهق ذهنيا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> انا أكتر حاجة مضيقاني اني مش فاهم يعني ايه عضو مبتدئ و ليه مبتدئ و ليه انا اللي لوحدي مبتدئ
> و مش عارف ارد حتى على الرسائل اللي بتوصلني من الأعضاء المحترمين التانيين
> بصراحة حاسس بالتدني و الإجحاف او لنقل "اني جربه"


*مفيش  حد بيطلع على الخامس مرة واحدة يا  مصطفى  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

*افتقر الي الصداقه 
واحتاج الي اعاده رسم صورتي في عيون الاخرين 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

*اصبحت مثل الجزيرة  
تحيط بى الاحزان من كل اتجااااااااااه
JOHNA
*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2012)

مخنووووقه وهموت من القلق


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

احساس عادي


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> احساس عادي


يا جامد انت يا جامد


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مخنووووقه وهموت من القلق


كله للخير يا ميروووووووووو


----------



## wele (15 مايو 2012)

قلقان ومضايق اوى وحاسس ان المسيح بينادينى من ظلمة الاسلام ومش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

طييييب
يمكن انا متعودتش على كده
أكيد الغلط عندي 
شكرا على ردودكم و مشاعركم الرقيقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> قلقان ومضايق اوى وحاسس ان المسيح بينادينى من ظلمة الاسلام ومش عارف اعمل ايه


صلى كتير 
ربنا سامع وفاحص القلوب والكلى


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا جامد انت يا جامد



ههههههههه افتح البروفايل يا جون بدل ما افجرك:gun:


----------



## wele (15 مايو 2012)

ازاى انا حاسس انه قريب اوى ومن زمان بحبه ونفسي اقربله


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> ازاى انا حاسس انه قريب اوى ومن زمان بحبه ونفسي اقربله


فى قسم الاسئلة هتلاقى ناس متخصصة للرد على اى استفسار لحضرتك
ربنا يرشدك ويفرح قلبك
آمين
دة لينك قسم الاسئلة

* الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*
والرب يباركك


----------



## wele (15 مايو 2012)

ميرسي ليكى انا مندمج اوى وشايف رمز ثالوث عليه وانا متابع ان المسيح هو المعين لنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

يأس وكأبه وخيبة امل :cry2:


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

*معنويااااتى مرتفعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2012)

تعبانه اوي انهارده


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2012)

عامل دماغ حشيش :ura1:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

اتخنقت


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اتخنقت


يا ساتر 
لية لحقتى 
الامتحانات عل الابواب
هانت يعنى ميرنا
بلاش الكلام د ة والتفكير دة فى الوقت دة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معنويااااتى مرتفعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*



:yaka::yaka:​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

مضايق جدا من صوت بغيض عالي اوى كلنا سامعينه كنت لما بسمعه قبل كده كان عادى  بس دلوقت حاسس انه زى البومه بتنعق في الصحراء


----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2012)

*متحمس وعايز أهر شوية *
* بس بردان أوي .. ومش قادر *
*وكمان عندي شغل الصبح بدري*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 مايو 2012)

متضايق​


----------



## چاكس (16 مايو 2012)

عندى أمل


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

*شويه  خنقة بس اكيد اللى جاى احسن *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2012)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2012)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2012)

تفكيييييير


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2012)

لامبالاه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مايو 2012)

تعب شديد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2012)

حاسس اني مش قادر امنع دموعي من الانفجار










لان امي قاعده تقطع بصل جنبي
الله يخرب بيت المسلسلات التركي اللي خليتها تسيب المطبخ علي بيت فاظمه


----------



## Lovely Marian (17 مايو 2012)

زهقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​


----------



## چاكس (17 مايو 2012)

عايز أفوق


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2012)

كنت كويس الصبح 
دلوقت سمعت موضوع ضايقني جدا
اوووووف


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

اشكر ربنا بردو


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2012)

الحزن
أن اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,,
وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,,
وأن اقف أمام المرأه فأراك ,,,,
وفى النهاية اراك لا ترانى انا


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2012)

مش حاسه بحاجه :yaka:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2012)

اوووووووووووف
 في مواضيع كتير لازم اخد فيها قرار
وحاسه اني عقلي مشلول عن التفكير


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 مايو 2012)

مش عارف اعمل ايه يارب

بس انت هترشدني اتكلم ازاي لأني لازم اتكلم
عشان بنتك بتضيع


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2012)

good


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مايو 2012)

كان يوم طووووووووووووووووووووووووووويل و مرهق ... مصدعة جدا بس مرتاحة نفسيا


----------



## treaz (17 مايو 2012)

مررررررررررررررهقه جدا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2012)

حلوة انا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 مايو 2012)

متضايق جداا

وفاقد الأمل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2012)

*مرهق شويه ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مرهق شويه ​*



اجري نام


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> حلوة انا


ليه  ليه ليه 
:spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اجري نام


قويه ومفتريه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2012)

في السرير من الساعه 12
 ومش عارف انام


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

مخنووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليه  ليه ليه
> :spor22::spor22::spor22:



خلقة ربنا ياخواتي اعمل ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلقة ربنا ياخواتي اعمل ايه


*اعملى جمعيه وقبضينى بدرى ينوبيك ثوابه عندى  مشروع  جواز والعروسة مستنيه 
الشبكة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> قويه ومفتريه



ام
تاك كير بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ام
> تاك كير بقي


_*ودا بيتجاب منين دا يا خالتى :ranting::ranting::ranting:
*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اعملى جمعيه وقبضينى بدرى ينوبيك ثوابه عندى  مشروع  جواز والعروسة مستنيه
> الشبكة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> *​



ولا اعرفك
عض قلبي ولا تعض رغيفي


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ودا بيتجاب منين دا يا خالتى :ranting::ranting::ranting:
> *_​



من عند الحانوتي يا عسل


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2012)

مضايق كدة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2012)

مبسوط شويه

ربنا يستر هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## marcelino (18 مايو 2012)

تعبان شويه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2012)

تعباااانه


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

مجنونة


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مجنونة


انا  عارف صدقينى


----------



## چاكس (18 مايو 2012)

خايف من بكره دى اول مرة تحصل لى !!


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا  عارف صدقينى


بس ياواد
انا قول انت مش قول


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بس ياواد
> انا قول انت مش قول


*انتى فول  وانا مش  فول
 انا  جونـــــــــــــــــا
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

مخنوقه جداااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *انتى فول  وانا مش  فول
> انا  جونـــــــــــــــــا
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​



جونا الكوبة


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> جونا الكوبة


*تؤتؤ  جونا عسوووووووووووووله وحسه انتى :bomb::bomb::bomb:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تؤتؤ  جونا عسوووووووووووووله وحسه انتى :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> *​



انت اللي وحش و60 وحش يا كوبة


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت اللي وحش و60 وحش يا كوبة


*خصومة  وهش من هناااااااااا:scenic::scenic::scenic:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *خصومة  وهش من هناااااااااا:scenic::scenic::scenic:
> *​



تؤتؤتؤتؤ
مش تقدر ده انا مرمر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *خصومة  وهش من هناااااااااا:scenic::scenic::scenic:
> *​





marmora jesus قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤ
> مش تقدر ده انا مرمر




العبو سوا يا حبايبى كُخ كدة :2:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤ
> مش تقدر ده انا مرمر


*بتفكرينى بواحدة  صبحتى بتقول   مفيش  صاحب يتصاحب 
تعرفيها  نفسى اولع فيهااااااااا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> العبو سوا يا حبايبى كُخ كدة :2:



هو اللي جر شكلي يا طنط


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *بتفكرينى بواحدة  صبحتى بتقول   مفيش  صاحب يتصاحب
> تعرفيها  نفسى اولع فيهااااااااا
> *​



ليه بس دي عسل وغلبانة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> العبو سوا يا حبايبى كُخ كدة :2:



*هههههههههه
انا هقوم انا بت وحسة البت دى يا تنت
:t17::t17:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو اللي جر شكلي يا طنط


*انا حاسس ان طنط دى هتطلع صغيورة وهتضحك علينا يلا نجرى 
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه بس دي عسل وغلبانة


*عسل اسود  دى قويه ومفتريه
:bomb::bomb::bomb:
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *انا حاسس ان طنط دى هتطلع صغيورة وهتضحك علينا يلا نجرى
> هههههههههههههههه
> *​



مش تقلق دي تبعي


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *عسل اسود  دى قويه ومفتريه
> :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> *​



دي عسل ابيض وحياتك
وهي مفترية مع ناس وغلبانة مع ناس
بطل تجر شكلي بدل ما افتري عليك
سأشرحنك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش تقلق دي تبعي


ههههههههه تبقى مصيبه اكبر


marmora jesus قال:


> دي عسل ابيض وحياتك
> وهي مفترية مع ناس وغلبانة مع ناس
> بطل تجر شكلي بدل ما افتري عليك
> سأشرحنك


نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم يا خالتى 
مش تعرفى تعملى حاجة على فكرة


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

حزززززززززينه


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههه تبقى مصيبه اكبر
> 
> نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم يا خالتى
> مش تعرفى تعملى حاجة على فكرة



اه مش اقدر بس ده لانك غالي عليا جدا وبعزك يا احلي اخ انت وانت عارف غلاوتك عندي اد ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> اه مش اقدر بس ده لانك غالي عليا جدا وبعزك يا احلي اخ انت وانت عارف غلاوتك عندي اد ايه


*هههههههههههههههههه
اكيــــــــــــــــــــــد يا بنتى دانا جونـــــــــــا
وانتى مرمر  بنت جدعة وربنا واحدة اللى يعلم مدى الكره اللى فقلبى نحيتيك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حزززززززززينه


_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا روزى :flowers::flowers:
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا روزى :flowers::flowers:
> *_​




شكراااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اكيــــــــــــــــــــــد يا بنتى دانا جونـــــــــــا
> وانتى مرمر  بنت جدعة وربنا واحدة اللى يعلم مدى الكره اللى فقلبى نحيتيك
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​



يخربيتك
ردي هيبقي علي الخاص علشان الفضايح وكفاية تشرد كده


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> يخربيتك
> ردي هيبقي علي الخاص علشان الفضايح وكفاية تشرد كده


*:t17::t17::t17:
الخاص بتاعى مقفول  
هههههههههههههههههههه
سامحنى  سامحنى :2::2::2:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> شكراااااااا


_*العفش :bomb::bomb: هفجريك 
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

احساسي بقي عاااااااادي


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> احساسي بقي عاااااااادي


_*:t17:خافت لفجرها  :t17:
*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *:t17::t17::t17:
> الخاص بتاعى مقفول
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> سامحنى  سامحنى :2::2::2:
> *​



قال يعني مش هعرف اجيبك
ده انا هعلقك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> قال يعني مش هعرف اجيبك
> ده انا هعلقك


هههههههه  مدليه جيب انا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
اخرت الهزار مع عامت الشعب  هو اللى عمل  فينا كداااااااااااااا:smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

بفكر انااااااااااام


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههه  مدليه جيب انا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
> اخرت الهزار مع عامت الشعب  هو اللى عمل  فينا كداااااااااااااا:smil15::smil15::smil15:​



صبرك عليا ياواد
وخف حسابك تقل وهيطلع عليك


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> صبرك عليا ياواد
> وخف حسابك تقل وهيطلع عليك


*مش تعرفى تعملى  حاجة يا مرمر  ع فكرة  انا  جونا اه بس راجل اوى 
وقبل ما تقفلى هاتى بنص جنيه جبنه بس بالفلفل  بليززززززززززززززز :2::2::2:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil13:


*ايه يا بنتى فى ايه  ربنا موجود ومسيرها تنتهى  ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

nothing at all !!!
مش حاسة بحاجة خالص !!


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> nothing at all !!!
> مش حاسة بحاجة خالص !!


*طيب امسكى  واحد شاى  سخن لوح ثالج  كدا  اعملى اى منظر  هتحسى 
:t17:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *طيب امسكى  واحد شاى  سخن لوح ثالج  كدا  اعملى اى منظر  هتحسى
> :t17:
> *​



ههههههه فاهم الاحساس غلط يا جونا :smil13:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *مش تعرفى تعملى  حاجة يا مرمر  ع فكرة  انا  جونا اه بس راجل اوى
> وقبل ما تقفلى هاتى بنص جنيه جبنه بس بالفلفل  بليززززززززززززززز :2::2::2:
> *​



تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

:new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ههههههههههه
من اية دااا ياابت


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> من اية دااا ياابت



زعلانه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههه فاهم الاحساس غلط يا جونا :smil13:


وليه مش تقولى انى فاهم ومش حابب ادخل  بطريقة غلسه ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ


*طيب هش بقى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6:


*عارف انا على ايه الضحكة دى
  :flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> زعلانه


*معلسى معلسى كله للخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *معلسى معلسى كله للخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​



ماسى :smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ماسى :smil13:


*:new5:سطورة  بابا يسوع بيحبيك:new5:*
اضحكى بقى
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *:new5:سطورة  بابا يسوع بيحبيك:new5:*
> اضحكى بقى
> ​


اهو   :smil12:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *عارف انا على ايه الضحكة دى
> :flowers::flowers:
> *​



_ تــــب كويس :new6:_


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> زعلانه



ياااااا بنتي انتي علي طول زحلانة كدة 
نااااااس عجيبة بامانة ..


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اهو   :smil12:


ههههههههههههه
علي اساس ان دا ضحك يعني


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ياااااا بنتب انتي علي طول زحلانة كدة
> نااااااس عجيبة بامانة ..



ههههههههههههههههههه
والله ياختى انا زهقت :a82:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

.





+febronia+ قال:


> _ تــــب كويس :new6:_


اه كويس










+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> علي اساس ان دا ضحك يعني


لالا  دى بتعاكس يا تنت


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> علي اساس ان دا ضحك يعني



هههههههههههههههههههه
 اه بقى :nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

اممممممممممم


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اه بقى :nunu0000:


*اشطة يا سيطرة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ياعم انت هتتبل عليا


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اشطة يا سيطرة*​



:spor24:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا ياعم انت هتتبل عليا



انتى بتخافى منها  ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟











^_^mirna قال:


> :spor24:


:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اه بقى :nunu0000:



هههههههه
بقي كدة ماااسي 
متوقعتش الحركة دي تيجي منك ياا ميروو 
معكنش العشم  ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

> انتى بتخافى منها  ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟




هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ديه فوفو ديه حبيبتى 






> :smil13::smil13::smil13:


:dntknw:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههه
> بقي كدة ماااسي
> متوقعتش الحركة دي تيجي منك ياا ميروو
> معكنش العشم  ..



ههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر يا فوفو 
ده انتى حبيبتى


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*هقوم انام وانا زعلان
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بهزر يا فوفو
> ده انتى حبيبتى


هههههههههه
اة دلوقتي حبيبتك ومن شوية مسكالي العصاية 
مااشي يااااا ميروو شفيلك حد غيري يرغي معاكي بقي :smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> اة دلوقتي حبيبتك ومن شوية مسكالي العصاية
> مااشي يااااا ميروو شفيلك حد غيري يرغي معاكي بقي :smil15:



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
فوفووووووو
وبعدين انا ماختش بالى انها عصايه :smile02
لو كنت اعرف انها عصايه كنت طبعا مش همسكهالك :t23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هقوم انام وانا زعلان
> *​



:smiles-11:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فوفووووووو
> وبعدين انا ماختش بالى انها عصايه :smile02
> لو كنت اعرف انها عصايه كنت طبعا مش همسكهالك :t23:



هههههههههههه
بت انتي صدعتيني اصلاً روحي ناامي بقي 
ولا اقولك 



قومي ذاكري ياابت :a63:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بت انتي صدعتيني اصلاً روحي ناامي بقي
> ولا اقولك
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
اخس عليكى اخس :smil13:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2012)

*مرهق جدا بسبب قله النوم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

معرفش اكون متفائل غير لما قعدت معاك يالهى يسوع


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2012)

*تمام *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

:closedeye


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2012)

مخنوق من واحدة


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2012)

طاطا هشه طوطوس


----------



## Twin (19 مايو 2012)

*عايش لسه *​


----------



## چاكس (19 مايو 2012)

شارب حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 مايو 2012)

خايف شويه​


----------



## treaz (19 مايو 2012)

مشوشه جداااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

ماشي الحال


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مايو 2012)

كنت فاكر اني بتعصب م الغباء بس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة !!!
هو فيه حاجة بس مالهاش تفسير ؟؟!!

كسل مع مسئولية مع انشغال مع تفكير مع افتقاد اشخاص مع ملل من الروتين !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

مش تمااام خالث


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

ربنااااااااااااا يستر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2012)

*رغم اني بضحك واهزر
الا ان الاحساس بقي اكيد بوجود اعاقه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

مبسووطة لاني خلصت فترة العلاج
اخيرا هبطل اكل


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 مايو 2012)

مخنوقه شويه


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

احساس مختلف ومش اعرف ايه هو بس الحمد لله حلو


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مبسووطة لاني خلصت فترة العلاج
> اخيرا هبطل اكل



ههههههههههههه ال مبسوطة ال على مين:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


marmora jesus قال:


> احساس مختلف ومش اعرف ايه هو بس الحمد لله حلو


ههههههههههههههه
تيرارااااااااااااااااااااااا:a4::a4::a4:​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

راااااااااااااحه


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه ال مبسوطة ال على مين:a63::a63::a63::a63:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> تيرارااااااااااااااااااااااا:a4::a4::a4:​


اه بجد مبسوطة ان العلاج خلص كان مطلع عيني لازم اكل كتير و3 مرات وفي الاخر برده ادوخ وانا اصلا بكره الاكل
بس ياواد تيرارا في عينك
انت تعرف عني كده


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2012)

لسه تعبان للاسف​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

لا جديد


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

مجنونة برده


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2012)

الضغط عالي مع صداع وتفكير
اوووووووووووف


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 مايو 2012)

مرهق جدا


----------



## چاكس (20 مايو 2012)

عامل دماغ


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2012)

توووهة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2012)

صدااااااااااااااااااع --- و نعسانه-- و مش قادرا اركز فى الشغل...


----------



## treaz (20 مايو 2012)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مخنوقه جدا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

مرهق ومعايا شغل كتير ف المشروع ​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

عايزة انام بس بقاوم


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

من حبي في ربي يسوع عاوز افضل صاحى على طول


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

نعسان هههههه


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

نمت خلاص ههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

كسلانة


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

ثقة فى ربنا


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

بتيجى من حبي الشديد لأبانا في السماء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2012)

النوووووووم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مايو 2012)

مرتاحة


----------



## +febronia+ (20 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة !


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

مبلولة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

حاسس بالظلم


----------



## چاكس (21 مايو 2012)

كسلان


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

مرهق


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مخنوقه



ربنا يفك كربكك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مايو 2012)

*متعصبة من الصبح *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

اتعصبت :ranting::ranting:


----------



## bob (21 مايو 2012)

*جيكوزا 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *جيكوزا
> *



نعم ؟؟؟ بيبقى ازاى دة ؟؟؟


----------



## bob (21 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> نعم ؟؟؟ بيبقى ازاى دة ؟؟؟


*بيبقي علي طول*:yahoo:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

bob قال:


> *بيبقي علي طول*:yahoo:



طب كدة انا اتطمنت عليك :smil12:
حمد الله على السلامة يا بوب :yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

باكل دانيت و بسمع كاظم ... اكيد مزاجى عالى جدااااااااا


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2012)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

مرهق وحاسس بالظلم


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مايو 2012)

*مضايق جدا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

سخنة وبكح


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)

دوخة وهبوط


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> دوخة وهبوط



الف سلااااامه عليكى


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2012)

عادى شويه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> الف سلااااامه عليكى



الله يسلمك يا قمر


----------



## چاكس (22 مايو 2012)

بفكر فى الانتحار ، ايه رأيكم ؟ عايز اعرف ما بعد هذه الحياة البائسة :36_11_13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> بفكر فى الانتحار ، ايه رأيكم ؟ عايز اعرف ما بعد هذه الحياة البائسة :36_11_13:



المشكلة بس ان مفيش انتحار بعد الانتحار ... افرض معجبكش مابعد هذه الحياة البائسة هتعمل ايه ؟؟ مفيش مجال للعودة للاسف


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2012)

*احساس طبيعي *
*بس الرخم أني متلج ومش حاسس برجليا *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *احساس طبيعي *
> *بس الرخم أني متلج ومش حاسس برجليا *​



متلج مين ياعم الدنيا صيف واحنا بنسيح

عموما الف سلامه لرجليك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2012)

شغــــــــــــــال


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2012)

دوخة وارهاق


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

نفسى فى فترة راحه لوحدى او خلوة بسرعه


----------



## چاكس (22 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> المشكلة بس ان مفيش انتحار بعد الانتحار ... افرض معجبكش مابعد هذه الحياة البائسة هتعمل ايه ؟؟ مفيش مجال للعودة للاسف



*ما انا عايز اتأكد من الكلام ده !*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *ما انا عايز اتأكد من الكلام ده !*



لا سبيل للتأكد للاسف ... تعرف تتأكد ان درجة حرارة مركز الشمس كام ؟؟؟ اوعى تقولى ناوى تروح تزورها :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> بفكر فى الانتحار ، ايه رأيكم ؟ عايز اعرف ما بعد هذه الحياة البائسة :36_11_13:



احنا اللي بنخليها بائسة بايدينا يا علماني


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2012)

مبسووووط علشان اتناولت النهاردة


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (23 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لا سبيل للتأكد للاسف ... تعرف تتأكد ان درجة حرارة مركز الشمس كام ؟؟؟ اوعى تقولى ناوى تروح تزورها :new6:



*ما هو الشك هيموتنى ، ^_^ مبحبش الشمس خالص ... *


----------



## چاكس (23 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> احنا اللي بنخليها بائسة بايدينا يا علماني



*يعنى اتوكل و انط من البلكونة و اخلص ^_^*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 مايو 2012)

محتااااار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2012)

عايزة انااااااااام و ارتاح شوية


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

مرهق جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2012)

_*حاسس  بـــِحَـــر*_​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

هتجنن قريب


----------



## mero_engel (23 مايو 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## grges monir (23 مايو 2012)

قرف ولا مبالاة مع بعض
غريبة بجد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2012)

مخنوقة اوى


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

*متعصب
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

تعب شديد


----------



## treaz (24 مايو 2012)

مخنوووووووووووقه اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

مش فاهم !


----------



## treaz (24 مايو 2012)

اول مرة احس بجد انى فقدت رجائى واتمنى الموت


----------



## چاكس (24 مايو 2012)

*متلخبط
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2012)

تعبانة شوية


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

:a82:


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2012)

مرهقه جدااا


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

صداع رخم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*متوغوش *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

مش عارفة ليه الناس مصممة يخرجونى عن وقارى و هما عارفين لسانى سابقنى !!! ناس عجيبة بجد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*عااااايش​*


----------



## چاكس (25 مايو 2012)

*مضايق 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

بحاول


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2012)

مش مركز ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مايو 2012)

متضايقه ومش متضايقه :yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2012)

نشكر الرب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

*كسلانه-- و مش بحب الكسل*


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2012)

*مرهق** جدا عن جد*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2012)

احساس حلوووووو


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (26 مايو 2012)

*الجو العام يؤدي الى اكتئاب شديد*
*أدعوا من صميم قلبي ان تهب علينا رياحالأمل قريبا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

مش عارف اوصف


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2012)

اللاشعور​


----------



## Twin (26 مايو 2012)

*مقريف ... وشكلي هنام*​


----------



## treaz (26 مايو 2012)

تعبااااااانه جسديا وكسلانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

مخنوقه اوى


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مخنوقه اوى




سلامتك يا حبي


----------



## sparrow (27 مايو 2012)

اكتئااااااااب


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (27 مايو 2012)

*راحــــــــــة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2012)

من ساعة اللي حصل ودموعي كانت رافضة تنزل
اول مرة تنزل دلوقتي


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2012)

يوم سىء جداااااااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

مش عارفا خلاص احس بئيه!


----------



## چاكس (27 مايو 2012)

*مفرفش 
*


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

قلــــق​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

اهو كويسه :shutup22:


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

تماااااااااااااااام


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2012)

زعلان...


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

احساس حلوووووو


----------



## treaz (27 مايو 2012)

واخده على خاطرى اوووووى


----------



## چاكس (27 مايو 2012)

*مش عايز اليوم ده يخلص ^_^
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

جعانة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *مش عايز اليوم ده يخلص ^_^
> *



يارب اليوم دا ما يخلص ..ويارب كل ايامك تكون زي اليوم ده ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> جعانة



تحبي أجيب لحضرتك حاجه معينه ع العشا يا دكتوره ..

عندنا فول ..

عندنا طعميه .. 

عندنا جبنه قديمه ..

 عندن جبنه بيضه ..

عندنا بتنجان مسلوق ومقلي كمان .. 

عندنا بطيييخ سااااقع ..

 عندنا عيش متسخن ع الفحم ..

عندنا فحل بصل ( أختياري ) عندنا فجل وجرجير​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> تحبي أجيب لحضرتك حاجه معينه ع العشا يا دكتوره ..
> 
> عندنا فول ..
> 
> ...





وانا وانا هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> تحبي أجيب لحضرتك حاجه معينه ع العشا يا دكتوره ..
> 
> عندنا فول ..
> 
> ...





روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا هههههههههههه:t30:




ربنا يخليك يا كريس .. دايما مغرقنى بخيرك كدة 
اتفضلى يا روزى معاانا


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا كريس .. دايما مغرقنى بخيرك كدة
> اتفضلى يا روزى معاانا




هههههههههههه اعتبريني اتفضلت بس اكله وحش 

بس هاااااااا:t30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا هههههههههههه:t30:



أجري من هنا لو سمحتي ,, 

هندهلك السيكيورتي ..

 تعالي خدي حبة بطيخ ومش تيجي هنا تاني ,, 

وأجري اسرحي بيعد يالا

:smil8:
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أجري من هنا لو سمحتي ,,
> 
> هندهلك السيكيورتي ..
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا بقي انا عاجبني المكان هنا وقاعده

بس هاااااااا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا بقي انا عاجبني المكان هنا وقاعده
> 
> بس هاااااااا



لاااء ..كدا بجد انتي عايزه تضربي .. 

شكلك هتطردينا من المنتدي قريب

 وهنبيع بطاطا ..

وهتاكلي مني البطاطا كلها ..

 وساعتها موش هلاقي حل غير أني اقيم عليكي الحد 

وأستل خنجري وادخل معك عركه هتتشحوري فيها وهغرق وشك بطيخ وبطاطا ..بس ها ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

قلبي مكسور


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لاااء ..كدا بجد انتي عايزه تضربي ..
> 
> شكلك هتطردينا من المنتدي قريب
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه يامي يامي تصدق مش خوفت بردو

:t30::t30:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يامي يامي تصدق مش خوفت بردو
> 
> :t30::t30:



لا أنا أوح ازرعلك قنبله هناك أحسن .. أخاف انطرد بثببك أنتي ..ودا بوعدك .. منسحب من تللك التبه ومنتقل للجبهه القويه 

:smil8:
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا أنا أوح ازرعلك قنبله هناك أحسن .. أخاف انطرد بثببك أنتي ..ودا بوعدك .. منسحب من تللك التبه ومنتقل للجبهه القويه
> 
> :smil8:
> ​




ههههههههههههههه ربنا يقويك:t30:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2012)

عادى :smil13:


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2012)

مكس خنقة +قرف


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااانة ومخنوقة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2012)

totally exhausted


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 مايو 2012)

I don't know , but something wrong ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> totally exhausted





PoNA ELLY قال:


> I don't know , but something wrong ​



All English  all the time


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> All English  all the time



By luck 

بالصدفه ياعم عشان ما تزعلش هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مايو 2012)

_*صــــداع*_​


----------



## marcelino (28 مايو 2012)

قلقان​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

متعصبه اوووووووووى :ranting:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2012)

*مرهقة جداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2012)

شكلي هتعب


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> شكلي هتعب



*الف سلامه عليك ياجميل*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 مايو 2012)

حزنان


----------



## چاكس (29 مايو 2012)

*مشغول البال 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

متغاظه :11azy:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2012)

متعصصصصصبه---- عايزا اكسسسر حاجه او اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2012)

مفيشششششششششش


----------



## the shepherd (29 مايو 2012)

اول مرة أتضايق بسبب " النسيان "


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

*ملل رهيييييييييييييب 
 محدش معاه شيبسي ديلاتس
*​


----------



## bob (29 مايو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اول مرة أتضايق بسبب " النسيان "


*هههههههههه انت اتعلم عليك كده *:t30::t30:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 مايو 2012)

ايه الفراغ اللى انا فيه دة !!!
دة منظر واحدة عندها امتحان بكرة ؟؟؟ ابقى قابلنى لو فلحت


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

مش عارفه اذاااااااااااكر 30:


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

عاااتي ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

احساس مش فهماه!! كولكششن


----------



## چاكس (30 مايو 2012)

*ناااااايم*


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

الله سوف يعمل كل الخير لاجلي اتكالي عليه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2012)

غيره قاتله


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2012)

ولا اى حاجه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مايو 2012)

*ايدي واوه 
*​


----------



## bob (30 مايو 2012)

*مهدود
*


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

مااااافيش ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2012)

*نشكر ربنـــا *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2012)

*مش عارف بس مضيعة*​


----------



## i do not know (30 مايو 2012)

قولتله خبيني يارب ....... قالي برضو لسة خايف؟؟؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2012)

اول مرة اشارك هنا وفرحان!!   30:


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مايو 2012)

مش عارفه :shutup22:


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2012)

انتظــــــــــــــار


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2012)

بفكر ..


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2012)

*مبسووووووووووووط عشان نزلت اجازة من الجيش​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## چاكس (1 يونيو 2012)

*بتمنى يوم جديد جميل للناس كلها *


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2012)

مخنوووووووووق قوى


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

توووووووووهة


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2012)

لغبطة


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

مصدعة اووووووووووووووووووووووى :t25:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

*مشكله كبيره 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 يونيو 2012)

:new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2012)

كويسه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يونيو 2012)

i don't  know ​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفة اوصف احساسى


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2012)

محبطه


----------



## treaz (1 يونيو 2012)

حااسة انى وحيدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يونيو 2012)

*انا اترفدت م الشغل 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

عينيا جواها دموع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*تماااااااااااااااام ​*


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

متضايق وشكلى هتخنق بغباء​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

حرانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

عايزه اهااجر


----------



## چاكس (2 يونيو 2012)

*مبسوط 
*


----------



## i do not know (2 يونيو 2012)

محبطة 
كنت مستنية حاجة قبل كده ومش عارف افهم بصراحة ده بيبقي علي اساس ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يونيو 2012)

حاسه بألم في جنبي من امبارح فظيع


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاسه بألم في جنبي من امبارح فظيع


سلامتك يا شاعرة المنتدى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2012)

نفسى انام


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

قربت اتجنن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*قرفان جدااا ​*


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

متفائلة خير يارب لاني بنتك


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

مش قادرة اركز


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

*احساس بالاحراج *


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2012)

*No Comment​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2012)

قلبى واجعنى و عندى نص دور برد و بدأت اسخن و قلقانة مش عارفة ليه ؟ مش عارفة هل فيه امل انى اعيش اصلا ؟؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:



قلبى واجعنى و عندى نص دور برد و بدأت اسخن و قلقانة مش عارفة ليه ؟ مش عارفة هل فيه امل انى اعيش اصلا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مفيش
اتكلي ع الله 



ومتخافيش 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> لا مفيش
> اتكلي ع الله
> ...



هتموت و تخلص منى انت!! انا عملتلك ايه دة انا غلبانة يا مفترى:smil13:


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

> قلبى واجعنى و عندى نص دور برد و بدأت اسخن و قلقانة مش عارفة ليه ؟ مش عارفة هل فيه امل انى اعيش اصلا ؟؟؟


كلى بيض وسمك هتبقى كويسة :bomb:


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2012)

nooooom


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2012)

همووت من الارهاق


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

حى على النعاس


----------



## Samir poet (2 يونيو 2012)

حاسس بى ملل


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2012)

مش عايزه اذاكر :36_1_4:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

> مش عايزه اذاكر :36_1_4:


وانا كمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

هيه هيه هيه هيه بكرة الصووووووووووم


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

*سقف احلامى انى اقوم افتح كتاب اذاكر كلمتين*
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا بخيررررر


----------



## چاكس (3 يونيو 2012)

*سكران :99:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2012)

مصدوم
ومش لاقي لازمه لحياتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

حران خالص خالص خالص خالص خالص خالص


----------



## treaz (3 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2012)

وجع والم فوق الوصف..


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

ارهاق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2012)

عايش اسود يوم في حياتي


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يونيو 2012)

* فرحان وسعيد ودة تبقى حاجة نادرة الصراحة نشكر ربنا *


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

متضايقه


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2012)

تعبانة جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

نص نص -_-


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

جعااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2012)

*زعلالالالالالالالالالالان
اووووووووووووف 
اجازتى خلصت بسرعة وراجع تانى للجيش​*


----------



## i do not know (5 يونيو 2012)

قرفاااااااانة ومخنووووووووقة اووووووووف


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله احسن من غيرنا كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

تصدقوا مش عارفة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدقوا مش عارفة


* اصدق على فكره.... لإنى انا كمان مش عااارفا!!*:thnk0001:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2012)

مش طايقه نفسي ولا البلد كلها


----------



## چاكس (5 يونيو 2012)

*متلخبط
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تصدقوا مش عارفة





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اصدق على فكره.... لإنى انا كمان مش عااارفا!!*:thnk0001:



*تصدقوا نفس اللى انتوا مش عارفينه انا مش عارفاه :thnk0001:
شكله وباء وانتشر :new6:*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2012)

> *اصدق على فكره.... لإنى انا كمان مش عااارفا!!*:thnk0001:





> *تصدقوا نفس اللى انتوا مش عارفينه انا مش عارفاه :thnk0001:
> شكله وباء وانتشر :new6:*



دى شوطة بقى وماشية فى المنتدى هههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

حران خاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللص


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

زفت !


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)

مرهقه نفسيه وجسديا بس بجد نشكر ربنا ربنا لانى افضل من ناااس كتير


----------



## Samir poet (5 يونيو 2012)

*سلمت ليك امرى سلمت ليك امرى
فى دنيتى وعمرى 
رغم اثامى رغم سقطوى 
رغم حياتى 
فى البعد عن ربى 
ان الاوان ابقى فى امان
وانسى اللى كان بيالمك ربى
حبك امان حضن وحنان
هرجع عشان حبك دا من قبلى
سلمت ليك امرى سلمت ليك امرى
ودا هو احساسى بيك يارب
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 يونيو 2012)

عاتي ..


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2012)

قلققققق


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)

كله داخل فى بعضه :smil13:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

*خــــايــــــــــــف *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

*مفيش...........*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2012)

* بتحلى  المكان بوجودك ويبقى كله حلويات جميلة*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*عندي هيستريا ضحك 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

عايزة انام و مكسلة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*متهيألي لازم ابطل رخامة كدة 
*


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2012)

اهو مستنى


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يونيو 2012)

هتجنن


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2012)

كأني واخده ضربه موت فوق راسي


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2012)

*ضربوا الاعور على عينه قال عورانه عورانه !*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2012)

* اجمل احساس  انك تحس انة فى ملاك حارس ليك ديما وبيحاول يحميك ديما احساس اكثر من رائع  *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

:act23:

احساس صعب ان تشوف كل الناس اللي حواليك
ذي بعضها


----------



## KARMA777 (7 يونيو 2012)

*زهقت من احساس الخوف وعدم الامان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2012)

ضايعه فى المذاكره :crying:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2012)

*ارهاااااااااااق رهييييييييب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

بردو اشكرك يا الله


----------



## oesi no (7 يونيو 2012)

متعه ان تلبى احتياجات الناس 
اللى عاوز موز تديله موز
اللى عاوز خيار تديله خيار


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يونيو 2012)

أحساس غريب
بس هموت و اروح البحر حالا ؟؟ تقريبا انا بدات السع ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

*نفس الإحساس ...و..*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*ونفس القميص ..ونفس البنطلون*
*بس الفرق ...*
*إنى لسعت ...مش بدأت *


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

حاسه بتعب فظيع
بس مش عارف سببه ايه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه لدرجة انى عايزه انام


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

*  مصدوم *


----------



## چاكس (7 يونيو 2012)

*اللى انا فيه ده مش حاجة عادية ... عينيها فيها حاجة مش طبيعية 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه :ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

حساس كل حاجة بتمشى فى دماغى


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مخنوقه لدرجة انى عايزه انام





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مخنوقه :ranting:



قولولى بس مين اللى خنقكوا
.
.
.
وانا ابعتله جواب شكر :a63:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> قولولى بس مين اللى خنقكوا
> .
> .
> .
> وانا ابعتله جواب شكر :a63:​




هههههههههههههههههه ماشي ماشي :act23:


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

هيرو انا مخنوق من بنت الكنيسة اتصرفلى فيها
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هيرو انا مخنوق من بنت الكنيسة اتصرفلى فيها
> هههههههههههههههههههه




ابعتلها جواب شكر يعنى والا ايه ؟ :t31:

مش هقدر اخدمك  اساحبى

دى البيج بوص 

يعنى حاجة هاى اوى

وانا مقتنع جدا بالعبارة دى
" ابعد عن الشر وغنيله" ..خلينى بعيد ياعم :spor2:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

انتوا كلكوا عليا ولاايه
:crying::crying:

دا انا غلبان هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
اماشى يا هيرو وانا اقولك ابعد عن بنت الكنيسة 
وغنيلها 
شوية شوية
غنيلى وخد عينيا دا الاحساس اللى انا حسوة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

:36_1_21::36_1_21:​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

خبينى يارب من عيون الناس
انعدم قلبها من الرحمة 
مبقاش فية احساس


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*خلصت امتحانات و رايق 

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

همووووووووتت من التعب.والام.مش قادره استحمل


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2012)

توتر وقلق


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> قولولى بس مين اللى خنقكوا
> .
> .
> .
> وانا ابعتله جواب شكر :a63:​



هههههههههههههههههه
ده انت شرير ياخى
ومش هقولك بقى بس :t7:


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2012)

حاسه ببروووود فظيييييييع وعليا امتحان بكره 30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2012)

اوووووووووف انا بقيت زهايمر خالص
ف يحاجه عاوزه اعمله ومش عارفه افتكر هي ايه هههههههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

مرهق جدااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

مبسوطة لدرجة انى مستعدة انى اذاكر 
اكيد فيه حاجة غلط


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*هقول اية !؟
الحمدلله
*


----------



## +febronia+ (8 يونيو 2012)

فصلانه خاالث ..


----------



## i do not know (8 يونيو 2012)

i don't know(((((


----------



## i do not know (8 يونيو 2012)

u let me down


----------



## Twin (8 يونيو 2012)

*بصبر نفسي .... وبقول .... هتعدي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2012)

*فُــلة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2012)

تمااام​


----------



## the shepherd (8 يونيو 2012)

غـربة


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

تعبااااااانة نفسيا وذهنيا


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

خواء داخلى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*ياررب
*


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*متنبله*


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

مهنجة وفاصلة شحن هههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (9 يونيو 2012)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يونيو 2012)

حيرررررررررررررررررررررررره


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

جوايا سلام داخلى


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

تعبان


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تعبان



إنتا لسة عايش :nunu0000:


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتا لسة عايش :nunu0000:


بيقولوا


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههاااى اتنفخت فى الامتحان بس خلصت خلاص من العربى :ura1:


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههاااى اتنفخت فى الامتحان بس خلصت خلاص من العربى :ura1:


:12F616~137:
عقبال الباقى ميرنا


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يونيو 2012)

...


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)

> ههههههههههههههاااى اتنفخت فى الامتحان بس خلصت خلاص من العربى



هو جيه صعب ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو جيه صعب ولا ايه ؟؟



لا كان كويس بس انا ماكنتش بذاكر فعكيت بقى :smile01


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)

> لا كان كويس بس انا ماكنتش بذاكر فعكيت بقى



ربنا معاكى يا حبى 

بس قومى ذاكرى بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

مبسووووووووط


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2012)

احساس حلو


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2012)

*ياااارب*​


----------



## چاكس (9 يونيو 2012)

*احساس لطيف *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

مبسوووووووووطة


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبسطكم كمان وكمان وعقبالنا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

*كل حاجة بايظة
بس انا حاسس اني مرتاح
لية مش عارف 
*


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2012)

عااااااااااااااادي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ربنا يبسطكم كمان وكمان وعقبالنا



يارب و يبسطك عشان تبطل نق


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

خايفه

​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2012)

تعبان حبه​


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

قلق كالعادة


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

مزاجي رايق موت


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

اتضايقت علي الصبح


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

شكلي اخدت ضربة شمس لتاني مرة في يومين بس ولو برده مزاجي رايق موت


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

اووووووووف بقي انهارده
الم فظيع في جانبي اليمين


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

جوايا تعزيات من ربنا 
أشكرك يارب


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

حلووووووووو


----------



## KARMA777 (10 يونيو 2012)

*سيظل حبك بقلبى لاخر لحظة بعمرى
احبك يا يسوع
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

سخنة ومجنونة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

احساس بالضياع والالم


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

*جعاااااااااانه *
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احساس بالضياع والالم



* ربنا يقويكى ويحافظ عليكى يالولو امسك فى المسيح وهو علاج لكل شى يااختى الغالية*


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

فرحانة جدا بجد


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)

الحمد للة تمام


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

صداع ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله كويسه
دلوقتي احسن
​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يونيو 2012)

زهقان ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه  ع  موجوعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

تعبانه موت لدرجه التهيس 
ونفسي انام ومش قادره ):


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2012)

*ارهاق وقرف امتحانات*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

دوخة لاني اكتشفت اني نسيت اكل امبارح


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

همووووت وانام


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يونيو 2012)

30:


----------



## چاكس (11 يونيو 2012)

*حاسس انه يوم لطيف
*


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)

*كسل ... وملل*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

شغل بالهبل و مش عارفا اركز-- و مليش نفس....


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

* فرحان بعود ة صديق  غالى *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (11 يونيو 2012)

*بحاول افهم مش عارف*
*بحاول افرح مش قادر*
*حتى بلما حاولت انسى*
*ذاكرتي لم تستوعب آلامي*


----------



## zezza (11 يونيو 2012)

*مصدعة اوووووووووى*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2012)

يفكر ويفكر ويفكر


----------



## Twin (11 يونيو 2012)

*قلقان أنا أوي ... ومش قادر أسيبها لربنا*​


----------



## نغم (11 يونيو 2012)

اخيرا راحة بال... واحساس بالرفاهية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2012)

مش مرتاحه....حزينه...مخنوئه....زهقانه.. مش عارفا..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يونيو 2012)

مُــرتعد..خــائِف..روحي مُتزعزِعَه..عزيني ياربي


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

غضبان لدرجة انى عايز اضرب اى حد


----------



## مسرة (11 يونيو 2012)

لم تكن هذه النهاية التي انتظرتها . . رغم ان الامر انتهى و زال لكنه بصمَ فيَّ بصمة عميقة . . . الرب يعين 




​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (11 يونيو 2012)

كلما نظرت من حولي اجد حب الله يشع على الكل
و لكن للأسف معظمنا لا يعكس هذا الحب
حيث ان مرآة قلوبنا صدأة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله 
تماااام

:yahoo:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

عينى عايزة تنام و انا مش عايزة اديها الفرصة


----------



## treaz (11 يونيو 2012)

* يصبح الوجع بسيطاً حينمآ تجد من يعتني بك ♥*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

الاكتئاب عايز يرجع تانى :act23:
بس انا مش هسمحله :act19:


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2012)

يوم صعب
سمعت فى بدايتة اهو خبر  وحش قوى


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> غضبان لدرجة انى عايز اضرب اى حد



هههههههههههههههههه وانا جيت في طريقك اضربني بس المهم يروح غضبك يا أحلى أخ حلو
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مُــرتعد..خــائِف..روحي مُتزعزِعَه..عزيني ياربي



لا تنزعج ولا يضطرب قلبك الرب معك يا أخي الحبيب الذي أصلي من أجله دائماً
وهبك الله كل تعزية وفرح سماوي لا يزول يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يونيو 2012)

متلخبطة شوية


----------



## چاكس (12 يونيو 2012)

*حاسس بألم 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

*متفائل 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

بتفرج علي ماي روك جمبي وفرحااان​


----------



## مسرة (12 يونيو 2012)

*تحممت تحت المطر . . تعــــــب . . لكني بخير*


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

مبسوط حبتين 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2012)

احساس بالعجز القاتل


----------



## bob (12 يونيو 2012)

*تعبان
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

حاسة بالامان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالى --- يا لطيف يا لطيف---- مصيبه مكنتش على بالى--- يا لطيف يا لطيف


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه حاسة انى قلبت طفلة من ولاد اخواتى


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2012)

قرف بعيد عن الكل ههههههه


----------



## نغم (12 يونيو 2012)

سعيدة كتير بدون اى سبب ماكنت اعرف انه السعادة ممكن تجى بدون اى مناسبات


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2012)

قرفانه من كل حاجه


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2012)

كل المشاعر التعيسة !


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

نايما اصلن خلاص


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

شغااااال مش وحش يعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يونيو 2012)

عايزة انااااااام


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يونيو 2012)

عزائك غمرني يارب ..أشكرك


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

*عاايز انااام*​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

حلوة اوي الحمد لله بس هموت وانام


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يونيو 2012)

تمااام ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

هانت قوي و افرح و اتعمد


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> هانت قوي و افرح و اتعمد



امين يارب
ربنا يعطيك سؤال قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)

:closedeye


----------



## Alcrusader (13 يونيو 2012)

أيام صعبة يا يسوع. محتاج دعمك ومبركتك يا عدرا


----------



## i do not know (13 يونيو 2012)

طب لية بس كده !!!


----------



## مسرة (13 يونيو 2012)

محتاجة الى الهــــــــدوء . . راحة بال . . . الى مقاطعة الجميـــع بيني و بين نفسي . . ضحكة اضحك بها بيني  و بين نفسي . . ان استنشق الهواء و كأني الوحيدة التي تستنشق من الهواء و لا يشاركها أي شخص و كأن الهواء قد وجد فقط لي . . احتـــاج الى تصفية الامور برقة و بساطة و اقول لنفسي : اهدئي يا نفسي فليس هناك داعي للسرعة و لا للاستعجال . . اطمئني يا نفسي ف انا هنا لاحتوائكي . . نعم سأحتوي نفسي بنفسي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا بردو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2012)

تعبانه...وجع دماغ


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعبانه...وجع دماغ



 الف سلامة يا حبوا المسيح يشفيكى


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)

مممم يأس


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

محتاجك جنبي قوي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)

كالعادة عايزة انام


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

*حزينه*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (13 يونيو 2012)

*جميع المشاعر و الأحاسيس وكرها و عشها هي نفسي *
*فكل الطاقات الايحابية و السلبية كامنه في نفسي*
*فأنا بإمكاني تفجير اعلى درجات السرور منها*
*و يمكنني الاستغناء بها عن العالمين*
*فكل شئ  مخزون في نفسي*
*فقط على اكتشافها*
*ومعرفة كيفية*
*تفجيرها*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)

بجد زهقت :kap:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

مستنية


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

>




الله حلو ده يا مرنون ههههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)

تأنيب ضمير


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :454sr:


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2012)

رغم كل ضيق انا حبى ليك بيزيد يا يسوع مش عارف ازاى


----------



## V mary (13 يونيو 2012)

*كل يوم ربنا معايا ومش بيسيبني​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2012)

حاسه بوحده:t7:
​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (13 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

عايزة اتكلم ومش عارفة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2012)

*قلقان شوية*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

اخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يونيو 2012)

كل اللى حساه انى تايييييييييييهة


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

حاجه تقرف​


----------



## raffy (14 يونيو 2012)

i am very happppppppy


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)

نفسى اضرب حد افش غلى فيه :act23:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2012)

*حسى انى ببداء اتعب تانى!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

مبسوطه اني روحت الطاحونه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يونيو 2012)

الأمل الوحيد الذي يمكن ان اعتمد عليه هو الحب الكامن في قلبي
اتمنى ان استطيع اخراج هذا الحب و اظهاره للوجود


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

رايقة انا


----------



## bob (14 يونيو 2012)

*احاسيس متشابكة 
*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2012)

ليييييييييييييييييش الكل داخل مختفي في المنتدى عليكم تااار ولا كيف؟؟ 
إطلعواااااااا عليكم الأماااااان ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ليييييييييييييييييش الكل داخل مختفي في المنتدى عليكم تااار ولا كيف؟؟
> إطلعواااااااا عليكم الأماااااان ههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
لا متراقبين


----------



## besm alslib (14 يونيو 2012)

إحساس بالغضب من مشرفين قسم الاخبار والإدارة


----------



## treaz (14 يونيو 2012)

تعبانة جسديا بس مبسوطة نشكر ربنا


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

*الناموس مقطع ايديا كل شوية اضرب نفسى بالقلم  *


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2012)

*عادى *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

يا تري مين اللي يفتتح الصفحه 2000 فى المضووع الجميل دا احنا بقينا سنة 1999​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ليييييييييييييييييش الكل داخل مختفي في المنتدى عليكم تااار ولا كيف؟؟
> إطلعواااااااا عليكم الأماااااان ههههههههههههههه



طيب متطعلي انتي الأول عليكي الأمان ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يونيو 2012)

مش معقووووووووول ...صدفه عكيبه غريبه very جدا أوي خاالث ..انا اللي أفتتحت الصفحه رقم 2000


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

مصدعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس مبسوطه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)

:big74:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2012)

توتر :closedeye​


----------



## نغم (14 يونيو 2012)

خايفة كتير ايه الحل يايسوع؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

عايزة انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
بقيت فرخة خالص انا


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

مــــرهق​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2012)

احساس جميل جدا لما تغيب عن مكان شهرين وترجع تلاقي الكل فاكرك وكان مستني رجوعك كمان ويستقبلوك بحب وبفرح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2012)

*انا نايما اصلن ---- تسبحو على خير-- اشوفكم كولوكم بكره--*
* بحبكم *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *انا نايما اصلن ---- تسبحو على خير-- اشوفكم كولوكم بكره--*
> * بحبكم *



مبروك عليكي افتتاح الصفحه 2001 

تصبحي علي نور المسيح ..

النعمه معك وترعي روحك..​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 يونيو 2012)

أنا سعيد جدا بالتعرف على عدد من الأصدقاء المميزيين جدا


----------



## mero_engel (15 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## Alcrusader (15 يونيو 2012)

مبركتك يا يسوع تعزيني


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

فاين


----------



## نغم (15 يونيو 2012)

متفائلة جدا 
نهار جديد شروق جديد

صباح خير ونقاء اتمنى لجميعكم






:new8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2012)

نغم قال:


> متفائلة جدا
> نهار جديد شروق جديد
> 
> صباح خير ونقاء اتمنى لجميعكم
> ...


*صباح النور حبيبتى يا رب دايما بهذا الاشراق *


----------



## مسرة (15 يونيو 2012)

متبعثرة هنا و هناك .. لا .. لست في طمئانينة انا و لست في ثبات ..انه القلق .. القلق


​


----------



## i do not know (15 يونيو 2012)

:36_33_7:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil13:


مالك؟؟؟
الامتحانات ولا  اية هههه


----------



## grges monir (15 يونيو 2012)

الم وارهاق شديد


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يونيو 2012)

عندي أمــ ^_^ـــــــــــل​


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2012)

*صداع  رهيب  . مصدع جدا جداجدا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

كنت بسجل حاجه وطلعت وحشه


----------



## چاكس (15 يونيو 2012)

*هدووووء*


----------



## Twin (15 يونيو 2012)

*مازلت حي *​


----------



## نغم (15 يونيو 2012)

سعيدة جداااااااااااااااا هطلع القمر من سعادتى ههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2012)

مزبهلة


----------



## مسرة (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (15 يونيو 2012)

عاتي ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2012)

*منتعش بالروح
صااااافى القلب
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2012)

فرحانه علي زهقانه :t17:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

حاسه بالذنب


----------



## mero_engel (16 يونيو 2012)

مرهقه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2012)

لسة فيه بقايا القلق 
و كلها كام ساعة و اوصل لمرحلة اللامبالاة


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

عالم مستفزة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*
رايق
..
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفة انام من كتر نرفزتي وخنقتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

*مدروخه  و نعسانه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

مستغربه :t9:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

الم فظيع في سناني

كله من الخيار الشرير
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Alcrusader (16 يونيو 2012)

اعطني التوفيق والقوة  يا يسوع


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

كنت في جهنم وجيت 
نص ساعه قدام البوتاجاز حسيت بدا الاحساس


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2012)

مش رايق


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*منفعل جدا *


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

عايزه اذاكر ومش عايزه :a82:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 يونيو 2012)

مرهق من كتر الدح :66:​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

فرحانة لان البت اختي نجحت وبتقدير
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## يهودى (16 يونيو 2012)

am happy to back here again


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

*
عادى 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> فرحانة لان البت اختي نجحت وبتقدير
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه



 الف مبروك وعقبال  الشهادة النهائية


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> الف مبروك وعقبال  الشهادة النهائية



الله يبارك فيك
امين يارب
وعقبال كل اللي عندهم امتحانات


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2012)

أهل عايشه لسه :beee:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أهل عايشه لسه :beee:​


حد فاهم حاجة ؟

عايشة لسه ,,ماااشى

لكن ايه اهل دى :beee:​


----------



## bob (16 يونيو 2012)

*كولكشن خنقة
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 يونيو 2012)

*مش مبسوطه بس بحاول اكون بخير ^_^*


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

بــتنجان​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حد فاهم حاجة ؟
> 
> عايشة لسه ,,ماااشى
> 
> لكن ايه اهل دى :beee:​



هههههههههههههه
لالا 
بقصد اها 
مش اهل
غلطه مطبعيه هههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا 
مبسوووووووووط علشان روحت القداس


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

مافيش فايده


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الرب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*بحـــــــــب*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

طبيـــــــــــــــــــــخ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

مش فاهمني


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

مش مبسوط


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2012)

ربنا موجود


----------



## mera22 (17 يونيو 2012)

فرحاااااااانه عشان الخلوه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقة اوى


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
نفسي ابطل تفكير شويه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

الجو حر خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

زعلانه عشان في ناس كتير زعلانه ومدايقه ..نفسي اشيل اي حزن عن اي حد ...وهو يرتاح
واهو انا متعوده ع الحزن


----------



## rania79 (17 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقة منك يا موووورسى
هههههههه​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

*خايف من بكرة *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يونيو 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

مش فاهمه حاجه :closedeye


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

* زهقان  وقرفان و زعلان ومديق  ومخنوق   ​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2012)

بسييييييييييطه


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

ارهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

هموووووووووووووووووووت من الحر :heat:


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

اتنفخت جدا
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق من النت كمان انا هقفلة وانزل امشى زهقان جدا جداجدا


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (17 يونيو 2012)

*كلما واجهت المزيد من الخبرات فيك يا حياة*
*علمت ان علمـي بك علمـي بتاريخ المـمـات*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2012)

خووووف ربنا يستر:94:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

عايزة اعيط


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

انا موجوعة بجد


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (17 يونيو 2012)

*جمال المكان بجمال من فيه*


----------



## Critic (17 يونيو 2012)

مرهق ونفسى انام


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2012)

قلقااااااااااااانه


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يونيو 2012)

*قلق و احباط *​


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2012)

*ماعدش فاهمة حاجة و اشك ان فى حد فاهم اصلا *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*حرااااان و زهقااان*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

:190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*نشاط فى كل حاجة الا المذاكرة *​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2012)

مش قلقانة ولا خايفة بلعكس حاسة انى فى عجايب كتير هنشوفها


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

مش عايزه اذاكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش عايزه اذاكر


*ههههههههههه نووووووووو يا بطوطة لازم تذاكرى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يونيو 2012)

حلوووووووه


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 يونيو 2012)

*ليس كل ما يحس يقال*
*و لا كل ما يؤلم  هو سيئ*
*نعم يعتصر الألم قلبي*
*و لكن روحي تسمو فوق كل الصعاب*
*باحثة عن المجد السماوي على ارض الواقع*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

* ياشماتة ابلة  ظاظا فيا ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

كل ما ابص من منظور الاقيه بالاحزان مليان، مبقاش فى حاجة تفرح ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2012)

سبحان الله عندى تفاؤل هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

حرانه :yaka:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

غريبه 
عندي امل جه منين دا مش عارف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> غريبه
> عندي امل جه منين دا مش عارف


* ياااا رب دائما مليانين بالامل و التفائل  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> غريبه
> عندي امل جه منين دا مش عارف


دي بركة الحج موورسي لما بقى ريس
افرحووووووو يا شعب مصر


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي بركة الحج موورسي لما بقى ريس
> افرحووووووو يا شعب مصر



30:30:30:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دي بركة الحج موورسي لما بقى ريس
> افرحووووووو يا شعب مصر




هههههههههههههههههههه وهو ا يجي من وراه اي امل ولا حتي عمرو يا اوختي :08:




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ياااا رب دائما مليانين بالامل و التفائل  *



امين يارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> 30:30:30:


ههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يونيو 2012)

مبسوطة مع ان فيا حاجة لسة مش سليمة .. مرهقة جدا بس فرحانة باليوم .. عايزة انام و مستخسرة فرحتى تضيع بالنوم .. من الاخر حاسة انى طايرة


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2012)

*مطمن ع الأخر ... ومش عارف ليه *
*بس حاسس أن ربنا محضر مفاجأة لينا ملنا*​


----------



## چاكس (18 يونيو 2012)

*اتجننت خلااااص*


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2012)

مش شايف قدامى , لازم انام والا هيجرالى حاجة


----------



## مسرة (18 يونيو 2012)

*اليوم كان فااارغ .. بحاول امليه بالرغم من نهايه اليوم لاني ما راضيه يمر بهذا الفراغ*

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## Samir poet (18 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق اووووووووووووى


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2012)

مرهق خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

حرااان​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

:closedeye


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

:190vu::190vu:


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :190vu::190vu:


ايه يا تاسونى هو احنا حسدناكى من كتر موضوعات الرسم بتاعة حضرتك الجميلة
لالالا بلاش زعل


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

تعبااااااااااااان خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

حاسه اني داخله ع فتره تعب نفسيه كتيييييييير صعبه واللي مستنيني اصعب اكترررررررررررررررر...تعبت تمثيييل


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

حاسه بسلام


----------



## مسرة (19 يونيو 2012)

الفرحة الي انا فيها دي كلها ترجع ليك و انا جنبك راضية و مرتاحة بكل ما فيك
​


----------



## چاكس (19 يونيو 2012)

*صدااااااااااع رهيب *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

متضايقه جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

بنهاااار


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (19 يونيو 2012)

نفس الصداع اللى فوق
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

*يملأني حبك يكفي الكون كله*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 يونيو 2012)

فرحان بيسوعي الممسك بيميني 
شكرااااا ليك يارب ​


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2012)

*مرهق ... وقرفان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

متفااااااااااائل بردو حتى لو الدنيا كلها سودة قدامى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص !

يمكن عطشانة شوية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

خلاص----


----------



## +febronia+ (19 يونيو 2012)

زهقان شوية ..


----------



## يهودى (19 يونيو 2012)

הבית שלי פיספסתי אותך
I want back to my home


----------



## raffy (19 يونيو 2012)

عايزة انام


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف اعمل ايه ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

بحاول اذاكر بس مش عارفه :10_9_209[1]:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2012)

زهق :99:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
علشان روحت القداس واتناولت


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

العادي


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

مبسوطه ان اختي حلت كويس في الفيزياء 
عقبال باقي المواد


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2012)

هفضل لحد كدة لاامتى
سهلها يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه- مخى ضرب *


----------



## raffy (20 يونيو 2012)

احيانا ندرك اننا ليس لنا قيمة فى حياة بعض الاشخاص ولا نعنى لهم شيئا رغم اخلاصنا الدائم لهم ... كم هو مؤلم هذا الاحساس (


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

جعاااااااااااااااااانة (


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

زهقااااااان


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## treaz (20 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقة شوية بس الحمد للة كل شى من ايد ربنا حلو


----------



## mero_engel (20 يونيو 2012)

قرفانه ومخنوقه


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2012)

مرهق ومتضايق جدا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يونيو 2012)

عيانه حبه صغننه ^_^
ومرتاحه نفسيا الحمدلله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

أوووووف

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

* كسبت جوهرة لا تقدر  بثمن ​*


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2012)

مش حاسة بحاجة


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

صاحيه مش طايقه نفسي ):


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

*حاسه بحجات كتيير حلوه ووحشه كولاها مضروبه فى الخلاط*


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2012)

عايزة انام ومش عااااااااااارفة اوووووووووف


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااااائل بردو هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

احساس بالاطمئنان


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2012)

زعلانة انا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *حاسه بحجات كتيير حلوه ووحشه كولاها مضروبه فى الخلاط*



طعمها ايه..ممكن تصوبيلي سويه أدووووووق..  :new6:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أوووووف
> 
> ​


ياماميـــ....:shutup22:
أوعي تضربيــــ.......:smil15:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

مش فاهمة انا ايه الى صحانى فى الحر دة ؟؟ مش كنت كملت نوم بالذمة


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (21 يونيو 2012)

*انا عندما صحيت كنت فرحان جدا و لما غسلت وجهي و بصيت في المرآه لأول مرة عجبني ما رأيت*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> طعمها ايه..ممكن تصوبيلي سويه أدووووووق.. :new6:​


* اعتقد إنت مس محتاج..  دى اسمه كوكتيل اللظاظا ههههههههه :fun_lol:شاكلك شارب بيج شوب منه ههههههههه و انا كمان الحقيقه و روحت صبيت حبت لظاظا  لشقاوه هههههههههه:love45:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اعتقد إنت مس محتاج..  دى اسمه كوكتيل اللظاظا ههههههههه :fun_lol:شاكلك شارب بيج شوب منه ههههههههه و انا كمان الحقيقه و روحت صبيت حبت لظاظا  لشقاوه هههههههههه:love45:*



*عيون شقاوة عشانك يا قمر و انا عندى كام حبو مثلا :love45:*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يونيو 2012)

out of all my moods ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنــــــــــــــا


----------



## Twin (21 يونيو 2012)

*أنا 
مـــ لعملك فيا ـــشتاق
مـــ للمسة قوية ـــحتاج​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ياماميـــ....:shutup22:
> أوعي تضربيــــ.......:smil15:



هههههههههههههه
أنا أضرب :smil12:
وأضرب مين أنت :thnk0001:
لالا طبعا دا انت أخويا ياوله ههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

اااااااااه من النت :010105~332::010105~332:​


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اااااااااه من النت :010105~332::010105~332:​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلة معجب 
ععععععععععععععععععععع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فى عونك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلة معجب
> ععععععععععععععععععععع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون فى عونك



ههههههههههههههههههههه
معجب أيه بس
دا بيدايقني 
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

*  زهقان ومخنوق وقرفان  ومصدع  وعايز اضرب حد خنقنى  *


----------



## مسرة (21 يونيو 2012)

تعبانة من بعدما لعبت و ركضت


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> تعبانة من بعدما لعبت و ركضت



*الف سلامة بس انتى مش مصرية ركضت دة فلسيطينة او اوردنية  تقريبا *


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2012)

فى كل شئ ، اشكرك يا رب​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

حلووووووووه


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

*confused :S
*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

عاااايزة انام


----------



## mero_engel (22 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مخنوقه



*ليه مخنوقه ياقمر
ربنا موجود*​​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 يونيو 2012)

جايب آخري ومش قادر اذاكر ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2012)

متفاااااااااااااااااااائل


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2012)

مخنوقه جدا :‎:cry


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)

حرانة


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

*  قلق ثم قلق ثم قلق​*


----------



## zezza (22 يونيو 2012)

لخبطة


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

I am very tired


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2012)

جوايا ضيق


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

احباط + تشاؤم+ قلق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)

زهقانة اوى


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

حيـــــــــــــــــــــــره


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2012)

سجل احساسك بكلمه .. 
لو كلمه ونص متسجلهاش ..
لو تلت كلمات سجلها سجلها وحط تحت منها تلت خطوط
لو اربع كلمات بئا يبئا متسجلش أحساسك اصلن من اساسو 
علشان هتبئا رغااااي...يا رغااااااااي


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يونيو 2012)

مافيش -_-


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2012)

*تفاؤل*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

ماشي الحال​


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

بفكر مقعدش فيها


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2012)

...​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (23 يونيو 2012)

*حبك يمس روحي و يسيطر على وجداني *


----------



## raffy (23 يونيو 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*حاسة بحزن جوايا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

إرهاق بس نشكر ربنــــــــــــا


----------



## i do not know (23 يونيو 2012)

في بالي مليون سؤال


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يونيو 2012)

حرانه و زعلانه


----------



## چاكس (23 يونيو 2012)

*متعقد
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

:190vu::190vu::36_1_47:


----------



## Jane2 (23 يونيو 2012)

حراااااااااانة    :heat:بس حاسة بالرضا اشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررران


----------



## watergold (23 يونيو 2012)

*برداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

اقصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصددددددددددددددددد

حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااان*


----------



## the shepherd (23 يونيو 2012)

مشتاق​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله تمام​


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووق
اوووووووووووووووووووووى
من النت دااااااااا


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووق
> اوووووووووووووووووووووى
> من النت دااااااااا



* سلمتك اية الزعيم اجمد ياوحش احنا دخلين على حروب شرسة ومدمرة ضد حواء وبنات حواء *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> مخنوووووووووووووووووق
> اوووووووووووووووووووووى
> من النت دااااااااا


دا غضب حواا
هههههههههه
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 يونيو 2012)

*بمووووووووووووووووووووووووت*
​


----------



## watergold (23 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * سلمتك اية الزعيم اجمد ياوحش احنا دخلين على حروب شرسة ومدمرة ضد حواء وبنات حواء *



*ههههه انت لسه تخوض الحروب ، انت يا يوليوس كبــــير هههههه هتجنن بنات حواء و اللي معاهم ، و اذا عايزني اكون معك مش مستحيل اذا انت عايزني *
​


----------



## watergold (23 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> دا غضب حواا
> هههههههههه
> ​



*هههههههههه اه والله بنات حوا لما يغضبوا السما تمطر دموع هههه و الرجال تختنق و الخليقة تموت هههه كل هذا بسبب بنات حوا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *ههههه انت لسه تخوض الحروب ، انت يا يوليوس كبــــير هههههه هتجنن بنات حواء و اللي معاهم ، و اذا عايزني اكون معك مش مستحيل اذا انت عايزني *
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
وادي واحد تاني هههههه
هموت واعرف بيكتروا كل يوم كل يوم ازاي
قولي يازعيم يوليوس بتعمل ايه هههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *هههههههههه اه والله بنات حوا لما يغضبوا السما تمطر دموع هههه و الرجال تختنق و الخليقة تموت هههه كل هذا بسبب بنات حوا
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

اه اه دي حاجات قليله من اللي بيحصل
هههههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

*هيستريا ضحك *


----------



## watergold (24 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه اه دي حاجات قليله من اللي بيحصل
> ...



*ربنا يستر يا يوليوس انا لسه لم اعلن انضمامي حتى فلا تنزلوا العذاب اصبرورا قليلاً لما انظم الى عصابة يوليوس اعدموني احسن ههههههههه *
​


----------



## watergold (24 يونيو 2012)

*بنات حوا لما يغضبوا السما تمطر دموع و الرجال تختنق و الخليقة تموت اما الرجال  عند الغضب يحدث انقراض لبنات حوا كالدينصورات يدورا عليهم في الاحفوريات على الاقل الدينصوريات ماتت و صارت في الاحفوريات لكن بنات حوا يدفنوا نفسهم خوفاً من الرجال P:  غير ذلك ان الحياة تتوقف مع غضب الرجال تماماً و يصبح الكل مجانين زيهم بالظبط P: يعني تلاقي وحدة عمرها 90 سنة تفتكر هيجي اليوم اللي يجي فيه ليها عريس و تلاقى الشاب حكواتي و الراجل اللي عمره 90 سنة يبصبص في المولات و الحركات دي بتاعت الشباب و يلبس skinny كمان كل هذا بسبب غضب مين؟؟ ( الرجـــــــــــــــــــال ) يا بنات حوا  . اليوم انا مع الرجال لكن غداً انا ضد يوم و يوم نظام مناوبة بلاش حروب و لا نزاعات.

سلام دائم و الى الابد لا نزاع لا حروب لا قتال 

ردودا معايا حتى نروح التحرير( لا نزاع لا نزاع لا حروب لا حروب احنا عايزين الخروف ) بعد كده هتلاقوا طنطاوي ينزل الخرفان من العربية و لا بس شبشب و يردد معاكوا


*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)

باااى يا جمااعه. انا نازله  و مروحه البيت....


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

*فى تمام الثانيه ظهرا .... قلقانه... متوتره .... منزعجه.... مخنوقه.... زهقانه ...متنبله .....*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

فرحان علشان الامتحانات خلصت​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق اووووووووى
من النت دا


----------



## مسرة (24 يونيو 2012)

لا اعلم ... خليط من المشاعر يوميا ... فقدان .. اشتياق ... امتلاء ... ابتسامة ... تأمل .. قليل من الضياع و كثير من الفراغ ... كثير من الصمت و قليل من الكلام .......... لا اعلم .. فقد اختلطت الاجواء​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*  قلق ثم قلق ثم قلق ربنا يستر باقى 7 دقائق يارب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

حزن وكبرياء


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*مش متفائل*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2012)

الواحد قاعد علي اعصابه >_<


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

لتكن ارادة الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

معنديش قلق لكن واثق فى تدابير الله


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*اعصابي باظت *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

انا هيست من كتر ما اعصابي باظت من الرغي الممل


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

ملل شديد 
ومفيش اى جديد


----------



## مسرة (24 يونيو 2012)

و لا فاهمة حرررررررررررف من الي بيقوله ... اصلا مين مهتم .... معقوله ما بيعرفوا انه ما حدا بيسمع لهم و رغم ذلك بيحكوا كلام ما له معنى ..


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*من كتر البرد والأنتظار ... شكلي هموت *​


----------



## مسرة (24 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *من كتر البرد والأنتظار ... شكلي هموت *​


 

برد ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف اقول ايه​


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

مسرة قال:


> برد ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*اه أنا عايش في نص الكرة الجنوبي :t33:*
*عندنا برد تلج دلوقتي :new2:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

جتلي هيستريه ضحك غير عاديه
من كتر الملل ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسرة (24 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *اه أنا عايش في نص الكرة الجنوبي :t33:*
> 
> *عندنا برد تلج دلوقتي :new2:*​


 

oops 
ههههههههه الله يساعدك .. و الصيف كان لما كان عندنا شتي ؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2012)

هتشل XD


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يونيو 2012)

اانا اتشليت يا جدعان


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2012)

اتشليت خلاص


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* وانا كمان اتشلت يا جدعان ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسي :11azy::w00t::big4::ab8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

*باقى هيستريا الضحك بتاعت امبارح *


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* انا هتنقط من الصعيد الله يسامحهم ​*:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*متفائل *
*نبوءة لراهب مصري أنه في هذا العام مياه النيل لن تكفي تعميداً ، كان لدي شك والآن أنا أكثر تفاؤلاً بتحققها .*


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا هتنقط من الصعيد الله يسامحهم ​*:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


مش زى مانتا متخيل ناس كتير نزلت لشفيق بس طبعا هما الاكتر فى الصعيد 

عموما انا مبسوطة بجد عشان هنتفرج على ابداع انتو متخيلين انى هما عاوزين الكرسى وبس مش هيعرفو يديرو بلد لا سياسيا ولا اجتماعيا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا هتنقط من الصعيد الله يسامحهم ​*:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:



ليه يا عم مالو الصعيد..حد دايقك ..افجرلك دماغه :spor22:


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *متفائل *
> *نبوءة لراهب مصري أنه في هذا العام مياه النيل لن تكفي تعميداً ، كان لدي شك والآن أنا أكثر تفاؤلاً بتحققها .*



* تقصد اية فهمنا  لو سمحت تقصد اية يعنى خفاف النيل ولااية ؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2012)

صدقوني..يسوع يعمل ..كل شيء بعمل وبتدبير الرب..لا تحزنوا..
لنترك الرئيس يقوم بعمله..وأصلي ليسوع ان يكون حاكما عادلا
وما يجب ان لا نشك فيه..ان يسوع قد دبر فوزه ولا شيء يكون الا بتدبير الرب..
لننتظر فترته الرئاسيه ولنري كيف سيدير مصر..
حكم مصر فرصه لأن يثبتوا حسن نواياهم..
يسوع يرحم ويتدخل


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش زى مانتا متخيل ناس كتير نزلت لشفيق بس طبعا هما الاكتر فى الصعيد
> 
> عموما انا مبسوطة بجد عشان هنتفرج على ابداع انتو متخيلين انى هما عاوزين الكرسى وبس مش هيعرفو يديرو بلد لا سياسيا ولا اجتماعيا



* لااطمنى وحطى فى باطنك بيطيخة صيفى كمان .  هى هتمشى على  سياسيا واجتماعيا وكل شى كمان  *


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * تقصد اية فهمنا  لو سمحت تقصد اية يعنى خفاف النيل ولااية ؟*



يقصد ان كتير في مصر هعبروا من الضلمه للنور


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 يونيو 2012)

*وداعاً يا مصر*



​


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

المر الذي تختاره انت يارب افضل من الشهد الذي نختره لانفسنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يونيو 2012)

واثق فيك يسوعي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*ونقووووووول تاااااااانى 
لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على بني البشر الذين ليس عندهم خلاص.
 تخرج روحهم فيعودون إلى ترابهم.
 الناس اللى خايفة او زعلانة او قلقانة ان مرسي بقي الرئيس 
 اللى خايف -----> عَلَى اللهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُهُ بِي الإِنْسَانُ؟
 واللى زعلان ----> "فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، صَابِرِينَ فِي  الضَّيْقِ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل  رومية 12: 12)
 ويا قلقاااااان -----> ان رايت ظلم الفقير و نزع الحق  و العدل في البلاد فلا ترتع من الامر لان فوق العالي عاليا يلاحظ و الاعلى  فوقهما 
**  يعنى 
مرفوض الخوف 
                    وممنوع الزعل 
                                           وضد القلق  *
​*  لازم كلنا نكون واثقين إن بجد كله للخير 
 مينفعش بعد مانصلي ونقول يااااارب اختار انت ولتكن مشيئتك 
نرجع نقول ليه يارب 
  " لست تعلم أنت الأن ما أنـا أصنع و لكنك ستفهم فيمـا بعد "
 كلنا واثقين وعارفين ان ربنا عمره ما يسيب اولاده ابداااااااا

 و قـــــــول دايما 
لو مرسي او غيره رئيس مصر ميهمنيش 
 انا ليا الـه قوى دايما مابيسبنيش 
 وبس خلاص *
​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

انتظر​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يونيو 2012)

> ونقووووووول تاااااااانى
> لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على بني البشر الذين ليس عندهم خلاص.
> تخرج روحهم فيعودون إلى ترابهم.
> الناس اللى خايفة او زعلانة او قلقانة ان مرسي بقي الرئيس
> ...



جمييييل جدا يا بنت العدرا


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يونيو 2012)

مش قلقانة

واثقة فى الهى


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*واثق في ربنا*​


----------



## watergold (24 يونيو 2012)

*اللي حزين فهو ضعيف الايمان بدون شك ما هي السياية حتى نحزن ؟ و ما هو الوطن اذا لم يكن الوطن الاول هو الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل السياسية خلصتنا من الخطية ؟ ان نفكر في امور الحياة اكثر مما ينبغي فهذا يعني (خيانة لله)

لا مروسي و لا شفيق (فقط ام ايمن ههههه )   
لو تصبح ام ايمن رئيسة مصر بس ؟ 

*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## مسرة (24 يونيو 2012)

هسافر .. yes yes هخرج من البييييت ... :yahoo: :dance:


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*  هى التذكرة الى كندا  عائلية بكام ؟ علشان الواحد بس يحسب هيكسبوا قد اية ولاد الناس الطيبة .. كله اكل عيش*


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2012)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يارب..... زعلانه لكن مش خايفه!!!!!*


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2012)

بشكرك علي كل شئ​


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بشكرك علي كل شئ​


 *

*
*لا تبحثي عني *
* فأنا بجوارك واحمل بيدي ورده*
* أهديها اليك*
* لتقبليها مني*
* وتسامحيني على ما مضي*
* لا تجعليها صدفه*
* تذكريني مع كل ثانيه من عقارب ساعتك*
* سـ أكون دائما بجوارك*
* حتي تشعري *
* بنبضات قلبي*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

فرحاااااااااااانه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)

نشكر ربنا-- فيا هدوء


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* كل بقى نشكر ربنا ههههههههههههههههههههه طيب طلع حاجةكويسة  من الانتخابات الناس عرفوا ربنا هههههههههه*​:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*مصدعه و تعبانه اوي و متخانقه مع اهلي و علاقتي بيهم محطمه من الخناق و دماغي عامله زي الاسفنجه و عيوني حمرا من العياط و بقيت عنيفه اوي... تعبت بجد...​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

كويسه


----------



## mera22 (25 يونيو 2012)

*زهقانه شويه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*جوايا سلام داخلى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق
اووووى
وزهقان فى حالة ملل
شديدة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)

عايزة اناااااااااام


----------



## يهودى (25 يونيو 2012)

not bad


----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2012)

ممممممم حاله كسوف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

أها ......​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يونيو 2012)

مخنووووووووقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

*فيا سلام-- و حسى بئمان و مش قلقانه-- ربنا موجوووود *


----------



## +febronia+ (25 يونيو 2012)

عايزة اعيط :crying:


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2012)

اكتئاب


----------



## mera22 (26 يونيو 2012)

*شبه مبسوطه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2012)

*مرتاحة*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2012)

عادى....


----------



## چاكس (26 يونيو 2012)

*مش هشرب*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## raffy (26 يونيو 2012)

متضايقة حبتين


----------



## يهودى (26 يونيو 2012)

happy


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2012)

زى الزفت


----------



## Twin (26 يونيو 2012)

*مقريف ... وأكتر من الزفت  ... ممكن يكون قطران*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

مش قادر احدد احساسى بصراحة بس ممكن نقول نشكر ربنا


----------



## Samir poet (26 يونيو 2012)

تعبان اووووووووووووووى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يونيو 2012)

صداااااع ...... وعينى بتقفل


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2012)

قرفاااااااااااان بطريقة  رهيبة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)

*احساس غريب ... تقريبا متلخبطة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2012)

الي حد ما كويسه ​


----------



## mera22 (26 يونيو 2012)

*نشكر ربنا
​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2012)

يااارب​


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2012)

*الله يخربيت البرد ... شكلي هنسحب وهخش أنام *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2012)

مخنووووووووووق جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 يونيو 2012)

حران جدا​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)

قرفانه


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2012)

ارهاق ذهنى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

:a82: مخنووقه​


----------



## چاكس (27 يونيو 2012)

*مبسوط نوعا ما*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

مخنوق اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2012)

تعبان تعبان تعيان​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sparrow (28 يونيو 2012)

زهق وملل


----------



## چاكس (28 يونيو 2012)

*زهــــقت*


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يونيو 2012)

مش طايقة نفسى 
مخنوقة بطريقة صعبة


----------



## bob (28 يونيو 2012)

lonely


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله:ura1:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 يونيو 2012)

*زهق . ملل .  قرف​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2012)

مدايقه جداااا


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 يونيو 2012)

* هى الصفحة دة كلها كدة لية ., اللى مخنوق واللى قرفان واللى مديق واللى زعلان  دة ضفحة تجيب الاحباط والاكتئاب  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

متفائل بردو ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووقة قووووووووووووووى


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفة

خليط مش فهماه

اول ما هفهمه هكتبه


----------



## grges monir (29 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مدايقه جداااا


 زيى هههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك ميرو


----------



## oesi no (29 يونيو 2012)

ملل طحن


----------



## ارجوان (29 يونيو 2012)

ضايعة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يونيو 2012)

مش حلو و مش وحش 
احساس مالهوش طعم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2012)

*خنقه من كل حاجه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

هدووووووووووء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

حالة نفسية زى الزفت


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

زهق وملل من كل حاجة


----------



## marcelino (30 يونيو 2012)

زوفت ..​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

نشكر الرب


----------



## soul & life (30 يونيو 2012)

*مش عارفه*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

كله حلووووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يونيو 2012)

شوية ملل على نكد

انما ايه يجننوا


----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2012)

كرهت نفسي


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

واثق فى ربنا بردو


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

متدغدغ​


----------



## Boutros Popos (30 يونيو 2012)

*متحمس 
*​


----------



## i do not know (30 يونيو 2012)

نعبر عن الحزن العميق بابتسامة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفه ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

* الحر فاضل اطلع من جلدى ارحمنا ياعم الحر ​*


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2012)

*مهووس*


----------



## Boutros Popos (1 يوليو 2012)

*عايز اعطس  و مش عارف ......

بجد بحب اوى الاحساس ده..
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

مش فى المود خالص


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (1 يوليو 2012)

_نشيط جدا و حاسس اني امتلك طاقة لم احسها من قبل_


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

نفسى امووووووووووووووت​


----------



## treaz (1 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> نفسى امووووووووووووووت​


بعد الشر عليكى يا بت انتى اوعى تقولى كدة احسن اعضك :act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

treaz قال:


> بعد الشر عليكى يا بت انتى اوعى تقولى كدة احسن اعضك :act23:


 بجد كلام حلو جدا وبيطمن اوى ميرسى تريزا


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ بجد كلام حلو جدا وبيطمن اوى ميرسى تريزا


عادى يا تريزا الموت بيريح من كل حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

مبسوووووووطه


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

احسن من الأول


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفه متلخبطه


----------



## Twin (1 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف ... بس انا في المجمل أنا تعبان ومش عارف افكر ولا حاسس بحاجة وخايف من كل حاجة ... بس بقول يارب*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

حاجات كتير ملغبطه ..... اهمهم انى مخنووقه


----------



## Boutros Popos (1 يوليو 2012)

*شوية ملل
*​


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2012)

*برد × برد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

عندى صدااع رخم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

مرهق خالص


----------



## amalon (3 يوليو 2012)

*تعب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

مبسوووووووطة​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يوليو 2012)

بخيرررررر


----------



## Boutros Popos (3 يوليو 2012)

*منتظر
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2012)

توهان فظيع


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2012)

تعب ممل


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2012)

*قرفااااان*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2012)

حالة نفسية زى الزفت


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2012)

كتير مضايقه


----------



## ponponayah (3 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوط )​*


----------



## amalon (3 يوليو 2012)

نعس xD


----------



## sparrow (3 يوليو 2012)

غضب..


----------



## چاكس (3 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوط*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 يوليو 2012)

فرحان قوي


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (4 يوليو 2012)

*سعيد بحبه اصلي كنت مشتاق جدا لحنانه*


----------



## oesi no (4 يوليو 2012)

تعب نفسي 
تعب جسدى
تعب مالى 
ولو فيه انواع تانيه من التعب هتلاقوه  عندى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2012)

*مرررررررررهقه جداااااا​*


----------



## bob (4 يوليو 2012)

*متعصب جدا
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يوليو 2012)

متضايق​


----------



## چاكس (4 يوليو 2012)

*الدنيا حلوة مع نانسى عجرم ^_^*


----------



## كرسماس (4 يوليو 2012)

الدنيا احلى مع المسيح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

بدأت ارتاح


----------



## mera22 (4 يوليو 2012)

*زهقااااااااانه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2012)

*حيره وارتباك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

زهق !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2012)

تعبانه نفسيا قوي


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يوليو 2012)

حاسس بفراغ فى قلبى   ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

زهقان وحران


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا--


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يوليو 2012)

تمام الحمدلله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

تعبانة نفسيااااااااااا​


----------



## چاكس (5 يوليو 2012)

*يوم لطيف*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 يوليو 2012)

اشتقتلك يا أحلى منتدى و اشتقتلكن يا أحلى أخوات​


----------



## raffy (5 يوليو 2012)

قلبى حزين حتى الموت 
هرجع واقول اشكرك يا يسوع


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

*
 لا أحـَد يعـٌلمْ ألمـِِـي عنـٌد غيـَـابـهاَّ 

 وراحتـِي بوجـُودهـا

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

حيره وصداع وتعب نفسي
دبرها يارب وساعدني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)

شوية تعب صغيرين بس مش متضايقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

اسنانى وجعانى من الحاجة الساقعة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله تماااااااااام​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

كفرونى فى عيشتى دى
عيشة  سودة


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2012)

تمام ​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*يايسوع ساعدني*​* 

*







​* 


 دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا
يايسوع ساعدني 
في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي  
يا يسوع ساعدني
في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني
 في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني .في خيباتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي  
يايسوع ساعدني
 عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
 عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي 
يايسوع ساعدني
 عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
يايسوع ساعدني
 دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
يايسوع ساعدني
 امين ​
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2012)

جوايا سلام


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مبسوطة فوق آلعآدهـ


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

عندى حالة ملل غير عادى​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (6 يوليو 2012)

بطنى بتوجعنى​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2012)

زهقان جداا


----------



## sparrow (6 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2012)

قلقااااااااااانه


----------



## مسرة (6 يوليو 2012)

لا اعلم ... سوى شعوري بالجرح ​


----------



## Twin (6 يوليو 2012)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## چاكس (6 يوليو 2012)

*ضيااااااااااع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

*قرفان .......​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2012)

تعباااااااااااااااااانه جداااااااااااا

​


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

*يارب  يا من تقبل توبه الخطاة ويا من قبلت عودة الابن الضال عندما قدم توبته  مقرا بخطاياه ها انا اقول لك معه : اخطات يارب الى السماء وقدامك ولست  مستحقا ان ادعى لك ابنا فاجعلنى كاحد اجرائك ..

انت  تعلم يارب حياتى الماضيه وحاضرى الى الان ملة بالاثام فكم من خطاة فعلتها  وخطايا ارتكبتها ولكنى اتى اليك كما جاءت المراة الخاطئه لاغسل قدميك  بدموعى حتى تغسل انت قلبى من الادناس ..

اقول لك مع داود النبى : ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رافتك امح اثمى اغسلنى كثيرا من اثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى ..

الهى  اسالك ان تخلق فى قلبا نقيا وروحا مشتقيما تجدده فى احشائى وانا واثق فى  محبتك للخطاة الذين اولهم انا واثق ان من يقبل اليك لاتخرجه خارجا فاقبلنى و  لاتتخلى عنى . امين ..

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2012)

الهى اسالك ان تخلق فى قلبا نقيا وروحا مستقيما تجدده فى احشائى وانا واثق فى محبتك للخطاة الذين اولهم انا واثق ان من يقبل اليك لاتخرجه خارجا فاقبلنى و لاتتخلى عنى . امين ..

:_:_:_:_:_:
أمين أمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2012)

تعبااااانه و مش شايفا قدامى خلااااااص
تصبحو على خير---------------------


----------



## Samir poet (6 يوليو 2012)

*يارب اغفر لي أنا الخاطئ وارحمني ...*

* يارب إني أتوب اليك ...*
*  أرنو اليك بعباءة أخطاء قد ثقلت علي ... *
* فأرجو منك راكعة أن تنزع مني هذه العباءة ....*
*  فقد كرهتها لأنها أكرهتني نفسي .... *
* فقد سئمتها لأنها جعلتني أسيرة أخطاءي ... *
* لا أريد أن أبرر لك سبب أفعالي فأنت العالم بكل شييء ... *

* يارب إني أتوب اليك ... *
* من قلبي ... *
* وبحبر الكتروني ...*
*  وبرجاء كبير ....*
*  بأنك الصاغي لآهات القلوب ...*
*  وأنك المعين والشافي الوحيد ...*
*  لا تنساني يا أبيي ... *
* فأنا بأمس الحاجة الى حنانك ...*

* أتوب اليك يا الله .... فامنحني توبتك يا الهي ...*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2012)

تعبااانه جدا ومش قادره اتحرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2012)

حاسس انى معنديش دم علشان مش بشكر ربنا الشكر اللى يستحقه


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2012)

...........​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

زهقانة


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يوليو 2012)

عادى ​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 يوليو 2012)

مش مبسوطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

ززززززعلانة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.

*متفآئلة 

* 
.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

*اااااه ااااه ااااه

بعدك مليش ولا واحد ويايا

ولا اقدر اشوف غير قلبك جوايا

ولحبنا لا بدايه ولا نهايه

ميهمناش ولا اي لوم في كل يوم يكبر هوانا في قلبنا

حاسس معاك طعم الامان كلك حنان يكفيني ولا مليون سنه

وازاي اعيش يا حبيبي من غيرك

طعم الحياه احزان من غيرك

ازاي اعيش يا حبيبي يا حبيبي

طعم الحياه الحياه احزان من غيرك

بجرى عليك وانا كلي شوق

وانا بين ايديك فرحان بعمرى الي ابتدا

وبقول يا ريت افضل معاك حاضن هواك

ما احلمش بأكتر من كده*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (7 يوليو 2012)

منتظر لقاء طالت به السنين حتى ظننت انه هاجس


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

اشتقت انى اشوف السما


----------



## ++Narawas++ (7 يوليو 2012)

*جو سخيف
*​


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2012)

don't know but not OK


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2012)

متفائل ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

كســـــــل


----------



## PoNA ELLY (7 يوليو 2012)

خلصنا التدريب وابتدينا ف المشروع 
وتعبان خالص ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2012)

قرفاااانه


----------



## amgd beshara (8 يوليو 2012)

سلام
leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)

تعبااااااااانة​


----------



## jajageorge (8 يوليو 2012)

ليتك تدخل قلبي وتسكره لعلي أنسي أسقامي ،


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

*قلقان ... ومش عارف من أيه *​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (8 يوليو 2012)

اشكر الرب في كل لحظة ان خلصنى من اسقامى


----------



## raffy (8 يوليو 2012)

كنت مبسوطة من شوية 
بس الظاهر ان الناس بتحب تقلب المواجع ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووطة جدا 
بس ميتة من التعب مش شايفة قدامى ربع متر بس طايرة بجد *


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

زعلآآآنة
ربنآ يسآمحكـ يآ مرسى نكدت علينآ حيآتنآ



*.،*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله
:yahoo:
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

*ان كان ابن الله قد صار ابنا للعذراء فلا تشك يا ابن ادم انك تصير ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

*طريق  الصوم يؤدي لطريق النقاوة. الصوم هو بتر الشهوة والأفكار الشريرة، وهو  نقاوة الصلاة، واستنارة النفس، وضبط العقل، والتخلص من قساوة القلب، وهو  الباب للندم + + + القديس يوحنا السلمى*


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*حاسة انى مش فاهم ومش عارف اى حاجة فى اى حته
الهى تولع يا مرسى وانت شبه البطه المحتاسه انت وحجازى اللى شبه البطريك قادر يا كريم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2012)

ان بقى مش عارف ااقرب ولا ابعد حتى من ناس بجد اعتبرتها التوب فحياتى مش حاسسهم زى الاول اعمل ايه حد يدبرنى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارفا اوصف الاحساس--- بس فرحانه فرح عجيب!!*
*من اكثر من عشر شهور روحت ملجاء مع صديقه لى--- مره واحده بس لإنه بعيد اوى عنى---*
*و يومها فتاه من الخادمات وصلتنى فى طريقها للرجوع تكلمت معها و اخذت رقمها-- لكن مكلمتهاش و لا مره-- و لا هى كلمتنى..بس فوجئت بتليفون منها دلوقتى--- بتقول لى اكيد نسيانى قولت لها لاء ابدا مش نسياكى فكراكى كويس كمان --- فرحت و عاتبتنى إنى مرحتش الملجاء تانى و قالت لى إنها بتكلمنى تعزمنى على فرحها و إنها هتبقا فرحانه اوى لو روحت!!!! و إنها منستنيش من يومها!*

*معقوله فى ناس حلوه كدا! معقول إفتكرتنى فى فرحها علشان افرح معاها و ليها...*
*انا بجد فرحانه اوى فوق الوصف ..فرحانه بجد اوى *


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2012)

ارفانه شويه من الشغل 
بس الحمدلله شغااااال


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 يوليو 2012)

*ميرسى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*ملللللللللللل​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ملللللللللللل​*



ههههههههههه مش لوحدى يعنى  :yahoo:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

مجنوووووونة رسمى


----------



## grges monir (9 يوليو 2012)

يأس شديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

مخنوقه كتير
ومجبره اعيش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

*هو فى حد حس بزلزال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zezza (9 يوليو 2012)

كان فى زلزال ولا تهيؤات :w00t:


----------



## zezza (9 يوليو 2012)

يعنى مش بخرف


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

zezza قال:


> كان فى زلزال ولا تهيؤات :w00t:



انا حسيت بهزه ومش ضعيفه 
بس محدش من اهلي حس بحاجه
وكنت لسه داخله اكتب
اني اتجننت وبقي يتهيئلي :yahoo:


----------



## zezza (9 يوليو 2012)

*لا كان جامد و النجف بيرقص اهه ههههههههه
زلازلك كترت يا مصر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

اها اهي اختي حسيت بيه 
انا لسه بعقلي ههههههههههههه

ويالا خلينا نخلص من الايام السوده دي بقي

نستني التابع بقي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يوليو 2012)

احساس بالهبل كده
مش فاهم انا عامل ايه ولا ازاي


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2012)

overloaded + بؤس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

*انا فى الشغل مسكونى طريقه روحت ساكته فحسيت تانى بهزه جامده قولت لهم لاء مش دايخا ده زلزال فقالو ايوا ايوا ده المسيحيين بس بيحسو بيه و هاتك يا ضحك--*
*سكتو لما عرفو إن كان فى زلزال بجد ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ponponayah (9 يوليو 2012)

*هادية اووووى )​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

عيان وتعبان ومرهق وبس كفاية كدة


----------



## amalon (9 يوليو 2012)

*قلق..*


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

رآيقة ^_^



*.،*
​


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2012)

*(صامت)
*


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2012)

زهقان
وملل
ومخنووووووووووق
اوووووووووووى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2012)

*ارتياح بعد تفكير عميق وعناد دام طويلا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يوليو 2012)

هادية


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يوليو 2012)

رايق

..
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

طالما وسط اخواتي واصدقائي هنا بكون سعيده جدااا
بشكرك يااااااااااااارب
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)

صمممممممت​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (10 يوليو 2012)

كفانى ذلا فماخلقت لكي اُهانَ​
خلقنى رب احب خلقالإنسانَ​وجعل لي من كرامته عُنوانَ


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

*ترقب وانتظااااار​*


----------



## soul & life (10 يوليو 2012)

*ذهوووووووووووووول*


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف بس انا مش زعلان يعنى الحمد لله
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

قلقآنــة


*.،*
​


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2012)

من المحزن والمؤلم ان تكون علاقتى مع من احب 
من خلال اصابع الكيبورد فقط


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)

صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## sparrow (10 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع



وانا كماااااااااااان


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> وانا كماااااااااااان




سلامتك يا قمري


----------



## چاكس (10 يوليو 2012)

جنوووووووون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2012)

*معرفش مالى!!*
*مش فاهما انا فرحانه و لا قلقانه و لا مخنوئه و لا زعلانه!!*
*شيزوفرنيا!!*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)

*حيييييرة*​


----------



## مسرة (10 يوليو 2012)

الكأبة ... البؤس .. القلق .. التعب .. الحزن .... الفشل .. الاختناق .. الزعل .. الالم 

كلللللللللله بعـــيد عني 

اشعر بالخفه فقط .. و الابتسامة تشق طريقها في وجهي بسهولة )))))


----------



## raffy (10 يوليو 2012)

حيـــــــــرة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2012)

مبسووطه ​


----------



## zezza (10 يوليو 2012)

مش مظبوطة خالص


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)

عادى
..​


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

*الهاااااااااام*


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


مرهقــة جداً  



*.،*​


----------



## مسرة (11 يوليو 2012)

منتظرة بشوق .. و لي مشتهاة كبيرة ع الاكل D: D: d:

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 يوليو 2012)

عادى
...​


----------



## چاكس (11 يوليو 2012)

*شعور بالسعادة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2012)

فرحان لان الكل كان فرحان ومبسوط حواليا


----------



## ponponayah (11 يوليو 2012)

هادية اووى ومبسوطة اوووى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2012)

نعسااااااااااااان وكسلااااااااااااااان وتعبااااااااااااااااان هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2012)

*الوحده بتقتلني 

 الوحده بتقتلنى ولا حد بيسئلنى انت عامل ايه 
 مجروح مين جرحك.. تعبان مين تعبك .. وحبايبك ناسينك ليه 
 لاقريب ولا صاحب يسمعني ولا حضن حبيب بقا بيسعني 
 مش قادر اتحمل واصبر وانا كل الناس بتودعني 
 ببكي ولا في ايد تتمد تمسح دمعتى من ع الخد ليه كل ما الفرح يجيني في دقيقه الاقيه يتهد 
 حرام اعيش لوحدي وسنين العمر تجري في عذاب مالوش نهايه 
 وافضل عايش في وحده وعذاب ودموع وغربه ولا قادر اقول كفايه 
 وآآآآه .. ولا حد بيفكر فيا يجي يسئل لو مرة عليا 
 يجي يصبر قلبي وروحي ع الوحده اللي بتقتل فيا 
 سايبنى لوحدي بتالم مش عارف مع مين اتكلم 
 مش لاقي انسان اشكيله وف حضنه ابكى واتظلم 
 حرام اعيش لوحدي وسنين العمر تجري في عذاب مالوش نهايه 
 وافضل عايش في وحده وعذاب ودموع وغربه ولا قادر اقول كفايه 
 الوحده بتقتلنى ولا حد بيسئلنى انت عامل ايه 
 مجروح مين جرحك.. تعبان مين تعبك .. وحبايبك ناسينك ليه 
*​ * http://misrstars.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56611*​
* http://misrstars.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56611*​


----------



## zezza (11 يوليو 2012)

قمة الارهاق و التعب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يوليو 2012)

حاسس بمصيبة جيالى


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

*ألم و خوف و قلق و فراااااااااااااااااااغ*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 يوليو 2012)

متفائل بغد جميل مع صديق مخلص


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

مش حلوه خالص ):


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

مرر هق​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يوليو 2012)

عاتي ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

تعبانة ومخنوقة ومرهقة جداااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف بس حاسس انىى هنجح*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2012)

متفائل


----------



## soul & life (12 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوطه جدا علشان لسه متناوله*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

مصداعه جدا مليون موضوع براسي


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 يوليو 2012)

حين يغمرك الحزن تأمل قلبك من جديد، فسترى أنك في الحقيقة تبكي مما كان يوماً مصدر بهجتك. *جبران خليل جبران*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوطة .. و متلخبطة ؟ و محتارة .. و محدش يقولى ازاى كلهم مع بعض *


----------



## oesi no (12 يوليو 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مبسوطة .. و متلخبطة ؟ و محتارة .. و محدش يقولى ازاى كلهم مع بعض *



اختصري طيب واكتبيها 
زبادي خلاط


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2012)

مبسوطه ومش مبسوطه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 يوليو 2012)

اشعر بعزاء المسيح لي..​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 يوليو 2012)

شغاال


----------



## amalon (12 يوليو 2012)

*وحدة* *قاتلة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

خيبه أمل ):


والجو حر موت طحن


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يوليو 2012)

تمام

​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (13 يوليو 2012)

بأمل و لكن حوله مخاوف كتييييييييير


----------



## سانتي (13 يوليو 2012)

*مُرهق...حتى الألم...*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

احساس فظيع
باكل دولستيك متلج علي الصبح


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> احساس فظيع
> باكل دولستيك متلج علي الصبح


*النهاردة صيام*:vava:


----------



## tenaaaa (13 يوليو 2012)

احساااااااااس غريب 
عندي حاله تضارب الاحاسيس اليوم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *النهاردة صيام*:vava:



انت دايما فضحني كدا :act23:
ماانا مش صمت انهارده بصراحه  :smile01


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انت دايما فضحني كدا :act23:
> ماانا مش صمت انهارده بصراحه  :smile01


*ده فرض حرام عليكي و اوعي تقولي مش هتصلي الجمعة ! هتترجمي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *ده فرض حرام عليكي و اوعي تقولي مش هتصلي الجمعة ! هتترجمي*



يابني كفايه اللي ماخدتش باله هايخده بسببك
والنبي يا مفتي عديهالي المره دي
وخليها عليك احسنلك :act23::budo::nunu0000::gun::act31:


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابني كفايه اللي ماخدتش باله هايخده بسببك
> والنبي يا مفتي عديهالي المره دي
> وخليها عليك احسنلك :act23::budo::nunu0000::gun::act31:


*خلاص هتنزل المرة دي 
لكن اعملي حسابك المرة اللي جايه لا يمكن تنزل الارض ابدا
( امضاء محمد مرسي ):ura1:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *خلاص هتنزل المرة دي
> لكن اعملي حسابك المرة اللي جايه لا يمكن تنزل الارض ابدا
> ( امضاء محمد مرسي ):ura1:*



بركاتك يامرسي
مدد :smile01


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 يوليو 2012)

اشعر بالتخلى


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)

يارب لاتسمح ان محبة العالم تتسلل لقلبى لان محبة العالم عداوة لله وانى احبك من كل قلبى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يوليو 2012)

*مخنوقة اوى عايزة اعيط  *


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2012)

لامبالاه 30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*حيران جدااا​*


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2012)

*قرفااااااااااااان ومخنووووووووووووق وتعباااااااااااااااااااان *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)

عادى ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

رهبه من مقابله بكره

ربنا يعديها علي خير وابقي فريش كدا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااااادي​


----------



## max mike (13 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووط
اخيرا نزلت اجازة​*


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2012)

Jesus helped me do not leave me


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

اتخنقت


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مش عآرفة أنآم .....!



*.،*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2012)

صداع بسيط


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يوليو 2012)

الإطمئنان هو حقيقة و لكن وجودها يحتاج لتدخل الرب بحياتنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفه -_-


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يوليو 2012)

ماليش نفس لأي حاجه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

زهقااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2012)

مخنوق وقرفان وتعبان  ومش لاقى حاجة مريحه فى الدنيا دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2012)

جوايا بروووووووووووود اعصاب بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*ارحمني ده انا كلي خطيه  ومفيش حاجه كويسه فيا *


----------



## amalon (14 يوليو 2012)

*قلق
بس لأيمت بقى!؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2012)

فرحانه بشكر ربنا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*موجوعه *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2012)

*لازلت محتار
ومنتظر ارشاد ربنا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*تعبت بجد*


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

*مش مظبوط *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

مش عايزه اشوف النتيجه :36_1_4:


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش عايزه اشوف النتيجه :36_1_4:


 
*فين ايام زمان *

*مكناش بنعرف النتيجة هتظهر امتي :t33:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*هادئه انتظر العاصفه ​*


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يوليو 2012)

زهقان ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2012)

حراااان​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

عايزه اختفى بكره بس
وارجع بعد بكره


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي اقعد عالبحر اااااااااااااااوي
ودلوقتي حاااااااااااااالا
ولوحدي 
*


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2012)

*وحيييده جدااااا​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2012)

عادى

...
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (15 يوليو 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## minatosaaziz (15 يوليو 2012)

خوف كبيييييييييييييير 
فاضل ساعات على النتيجة ! 
ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا يستر !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2012)

*قلقانه عشان النتيجه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*محتااااره جدااااااا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> خوف كبيييييييييييييير
> فاضل ساعات على النتيجة !
> ربناااااااااااااااااااااااا يستر !





mera22 قال:


> *قلقانه عشان النتيجه​*



بتفكرووووونى لييييييييييييه :ranting:
:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2012)

*هههههه انا مش قادره انساها اصلا يا ميرنا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

وحيده


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مخنوقة وقلقآنة ومتوترة وكل حآجة وحشة فى آلدنيآ (



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## حمورابي (16 يوليو 2012)

*حبينا ضي الكمر ... والكمر ناسينا *
*احنا الكضينا العمر .. عمرين بسنينا ...  *


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

متوتره اخر اتوتر :new2:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

زهقان​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)




----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*حرانه جدا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*مش طايقه نفسي ولا اي حد*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

احساس غريب​


----------



## چاكس (16 يوليو 2012)

*حاسس بضياع بس مبسوط بكده*


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*مبسووووووووووطه جدا​*


----------



## amalon (16 يوليو 2012)

*فراغ هادئ*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*مستغربه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2012)

نفسي ابكي قووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

أها ..كويسه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

حاسس ان ربنا مدبر لى حياتى وان اللى جاى احسن​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2012)

مش فى المووووووود خالص


----------



## bob (16 يوليو 2012)

*مرتاح نفسيا 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

*تمـــــــــــام
ومش تمام​*


----------



## soul & life (17 يوليو 2012)

*مرتبكه ومش عارفه اتصرف ومفيش نوم*


----------



## max mike (17 يوليو 2012)

*راجع الجيش تانى
زعلان انى ماشى واجازتى خلصت
زى كل اجازة
اوووووووووووووووووف​*


----------



## sparrow (17 يوليو 2012)

مش حلو


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2012)

مبسوط​


----------



## amalon (17 يوليو 2012)

*شوق الى السعادة*


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)

دايما يارب بتدينا اكثر ما بنطلب مين احن منك؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## چاكس (17 يوليو 2012)

*محبط ... محبط*


----------



## Strident (17 يوليو 2012)

متغاظ ومخنوق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 يوليو 2012)

*تعبانة *


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

ألم وضيق جوايا و مش عارف سببه..احساس بشع​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2012)

:crying:


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

عادى
...
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

رآيقـــة .. ^_^



*.،*
​


----------



## soul & life (18 يوليو 2012)

*عينى بتوجعنى*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

رايق
...
​


----------



## Strident (18 يوليو 2012)

باتشائم م الغباء....


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2012)

تعبت منى


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يوليو 2012)

انا اتجننت من ابن اختي خلاص 
ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## amalon (19 يوليو 2012)

*غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة
*​


----------



## amalon (19 يوليو 2012)

*غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة :spor22:
*​


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

عايز أنام


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

متفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل مادام انا مع* يســــــــــــوع*


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

حاسه فى امل :smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

نفسي اضرب حد   :36_22_25:



بس الجو حر موت مش مساعد 
:36_1_47:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

مــرهق​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 يوليو 2012)

عاوزه انام


----------



## bob (19 يوليو 2012)

*مقهور
*


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

حــــــزيـــن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

exhusted bgd* 
كل حاجة بتيجى غلط ليه ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مـــلل



*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

زهقااان​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :smil13:



حد ضربك ..؟

خد زعلك ..؟

مين هوا علشان اشكره خخخخخخ :cry2:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> حد ضربك ..؟
> 
> خد زعلك ..؟
> 
> مين هوا علشان اشكره خخخخخخ :cry2:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تشكره :w00t:
لا لا لا ماكنش العشم :closedeye


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تشكره :w00t:
> لا لا لا ماكنش العشم :closedeye



امال كان ايه بئا طالما هوا مش العشم :a63:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

: )

...
​


----------



## mera22 (19 يوليو 2012)

*تعبااااااااااانه وزهقانه وكارهه الدنيا واللي فيها وكارهه نفسي​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يوليو 2012)

تمام الحمدلله ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يوليو 2012)

*لسة تعبانة *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

بتقولكم مخنوقة بتعملولها "ﻻيك" على ايه؟ بتغيظوها يعني؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

اهه زي ما انا ماشيه 
والكل ثابت


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مش عآرفة أنآم خآلص :t31: ..!*


* 
*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

ولا حاجه 
بغنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
علي خيبتي هههههههه


----------



## marcelino (20 يوليو 2012)

مرهق بغباء​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

اسير وحدي والكون ثابت لا يعرف اين اذهب


----------



## i do not know (20 يوليو 2012)

disappointed 
really i don't know


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يوليو 2012)

جوايا احساس عجيب غريب مُريب مُرعب


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مجهدهـ .. جداً جداً جداً  !__!*
 

* 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

مصدومه اوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (20 يوليو 2012)

مشغووول


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

حاسه الموت قرب قوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2012)

نقدر نقول مبسووووط


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

حاسه اني هموت من الحر


----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## amalon (20 يوليو 2012)

*راحة* *غريبة*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

مرتاحه شويه نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*حاسه اني مش في المود اطلاقا بتاتا ابدا*


----------



## marcelino (20 يوليو 2012)

ملل ملل​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله يوم و عدى ربنا لا يعيده


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يوليو 2012)

حـــر و مــلل​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

حررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

تمام ...​


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

مزنوووووق في الشغل...والانيل انه مفيش اي نفس الواحد يعمل اي حاجة....مش عارف هخلص الترم ده ازي ... ربنا يستر...صلوا لي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

*تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*مفيش جديد*


----------



## mera22 (21 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي الرحله بكره تبقي حلوه ونقرب فيها العيال في الخدمه من ربنا اكتر وبالذات بتوع اعدادي دول ربنا معاهم ومعانا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

مرهــــق


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

: )
..
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

إحساس بالتميز ههههههههههه ايه الاتضاع دة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

حاسه اني عاوزه انزل تحت الميه 
نفسي تمطر


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

مستمع بالترنيمة اللى بسمعها


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

مم غرقانه في الالوان
هههههه


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

الكرازة هتجبلنا ضربة شمس ههههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

الجو حر ..


----------



## bob (21 يوليو 2012)

*confused:thnk0001:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يوليو 2012)

حيررررة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالي يا لطيف


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2012)

*حاسس ان قلبي ارتاح

ولو مؤقتا​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يوليو 2012)

*حرانة و زهقانة و تعبانة *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

حرانه 
جداااااااا


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

حاسس بشك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2012)

*محتاااااااار جداااااااا​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* حآلة هدوء ...
 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يوليو 2012)

قلقانه جداااااااا​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يوليو 2012)

بردانة جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بردانة جداااااااااااااااااااا


:w00t:
:thnk0001:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بردانة جداااااااااااااااااااا


يا بختك انا مفتقده الاحساس ده من شهوووووووووووووور 
اديني شويه يا ظالمه  واااااااااااااااااء :new6:


----------



## marcelino (22 يوليو 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

اهه ماشي الحال


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2012)

*يارب سامحني وأرحمني *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفه انام


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

: )

...
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

محتاره :dntknw:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

عادي ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*ارتباك وتوتر​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

لا شئ


----------



## +febronia+ (22 يوليو 2012)

تمااام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

لا شئ برضه


----------



## jajageorge (22 يوليو 2012)

طهر قلبى وهونها يارب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

كله بيمر عادي


----------



## چاكس (22 يوليو 2012)

*شعور بالحزن
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا عادي


----------



## Nozo.K (22 يوليو 2012)

*الحمدلله على كل شيئ*[/CENTER]


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

شكلى هتخانق :nunu0000:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> شكلى هتخانق :nunu0000:


معايا يا ميرنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
؟


----------



## Nozo.K (22 يوليو 2012)

*الحــآلــة :-*
* حــب اللهـ و رسـولــهـ*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله علي كل شئ ومن اجل كل شئ


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2012)

SO EXCITED ...SO ENTHUSIASTIC


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله بس لسه قلقانة شويه نونو ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

تمآم آلتمــآم ... ^_^



*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يوليو 2012)

نشكره علي كل حاجه


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)

اتخنقت فجأه


----------



## Strident (23 يوليو 2012)

عورت نفسي بالسكينة وانا باقطع البصل....بس جرح بسيط ربنا ستر....


----------



## marcelino (23 يوليو 2012)

حزين اوى​


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*الله يسعدك اخي الكريم*

*انا الحمدلله مرتاحة جداً*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

مش فى الموود و تعبانة


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2012)

مبسوطة اووووى​


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

كالعادة
ضيق وقرف


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

الم فظيع في معدتي وصداع مدمر ):


----------



## oesi no (23 يوليو 2012)

خطر قريب


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*سلامتـكـ اختي نيفينـآ*

*خير اخـي اوسي نو بإذن الله*
*انا الحمدلله مبسوطـة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

سلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يوليو 2012)

*حزن بقلبى------*


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2012)

*عايز امسك القلم واكتب بس مش قادر*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

*المفروض اقلق و اخاف .. بس عندى كمية لا مبالاة غير عادية ! 
للدرجة دى مبقتش فارقة ؟؟ 
يلا الحمد لله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2012)

*احباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

*كمية كآآآآآبات فى التوبيك دة ...ما من مرة أدخل ألا والاقى ...*
*إحباط - قلق - قرف - حزن - خوف - مابقتش فارقة ...*
*الله ينور *


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

*نشكر ربنا 
يعتبر مرتاحة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كمية كآآآآآبات فى التوبيك دة ...ما من مرة أدخل ألا والاقى ...*
> *إحباط - قلق - قرف - حزن - خوف - مابقتش فارقة ...*
> *الله ينور *


ههههههههه خلاص هكتب مبسوووووووووووط وخلاص :act23:


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*ذاهبة للأكــل !*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *ذاهبة للأكــل !*​


*أية دة ؟؟ ودة أحساس والا فجعة ؟؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله تمام​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كمية كآآآآآبات فى التوبيك دة ...ما من مرة أدخل ألا والاقى ...*
> *إحباط - قلق - قرف - حزن - خوف - مابقتش فارقة ...*
> *الله ينور *




هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فيه مبسوط وفرحان واحساس غريب :smile01


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*شكراً على ذوقكـ اخي الكريمـ عبـود شكراً

chatting wid som frnds
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

اشتياااااااااااااااق وحنين


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

*الجو لطيف فى التكييف 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *الجو لطيف فى التكييف
> *




الله يسهلوا :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> _*الجو لطيف فى التكييف
> *_
> *الله يسهلوا* :smile01


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*حتى لما لقيوا واحد مبسوط ...*
*واحد بس .....*
*نبروا عليه ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *الجو لطيف فى التكييف
> *


*
خدنى معاك و اكسب فيا ثواب :mus13:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

Nozo.K قال:


> *شكراً على ذوقكـ اخي الكريمـ عبـود شكراً*​
> 
> *chatting wid som frnds*​


* لا شكر على واجب :smile01*
*على فكرة دة كان تهريج بلاش الحساسية دى*
*هنا مافيش حساسية ...هنا كآبة وبس :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههه*
> *حتى لما لقيوا واحد مبسوط ...*
> *واحد بس .....*
> *نبروا عليه ...*



هههههههههههههههه
دا من تأثير الحر ليس الا
وكمان هي عادتنا ولا هانشتريها يعني :new8:


----------



## Nozo.K (23 يوليو 2012)

*still chatting*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2012)

مش متفائله :vava:


----------



## Nozo.K (24 يوليو 2012)

*تفائلــوآ بالخيــر تجــدوه اختــي ميرنــآ*
*مبسوطـة الحمدلله*​


----------



## ponponayah (24 يوليو 2012)

هفطس من الزهق  :big74:​


----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)

هونها وافتح لنا باب فردوسك يا ألاهتا وراعينا القدوس


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*الجوع بالتعذيبِ ماهر... 

لكنني لن أستسلم سأبقى صابر...​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2012)

*مجروحه ^_^*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*سعادة...​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

حآسة آلحيآهـ متشقلبة
:99:



*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*عادى لا جديد *


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

: )
...
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2012)

مش تمام


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

كوكتيل


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

خموووووول وكسل بس هصحصح ناو هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

عااادى​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إتخنقت فجأهـ



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

حزن ووجع قلب​


----------



## marcelino (24 يوليو 2012)

لخابيط​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*راااااااايقة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

نفسي في ايس كريم عائلي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نفسي في ايس كريم عائلي



*فيها لاخفيها :smil12:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

الحمدلله علي كل شئ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيها لاخفيها :smil12:*




ههههههههههههههههههه
لا فيها يا قمر طبعا
واهو عبود يجبلنا بقي :smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا فيها يا قمر طبعا
> واهو عبود يجبلنا بقي :smil12:



*لا يا ست سبق و قولناله و طنش .. مبطلبش الحاجة مرتين انا ..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا ست سبق و قولناله و طنش .. مبطلبش الحاجة مرتين انا ..*




هو انتي اللي بتطلبي ؟ leasantr


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا ست سبق و قولناله و طنش .. مبطلبش الحاجة مرتين انا ..*


*الآيس كريم مكروهٌ فى رمضان ..*
*هذا والله أعلم ...*
*هنا ( سجل أحساسك ) مش سجل طلباتك منك ليها ..دو توبيك مش سوبر ماركت *


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الآيس كريم مكروهٌ فى رمضان ..*
> *هذا والله أعلم ...*
> *هنا ( سجل أحساسك ) مش سجل طلباتك منك ليها ..دو توبيك مش سوبر ماركت *



هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه الفتوي الجديده دي

مهو دا احساسنا اننا نطلب وبراحتنا
حد معترض:t32:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هو انتي اللي بتطلبي ؟ leasantr



*خلاص اطلبى انتى 

اهو طلعهالك مكروه و لو ضغطتى شوية احتمال يقولك الايس كريم مُسّكِر و الله اعلم *


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خلاص اطلبى انتى
> 
> اهو طلعهالك مكروه و لو ضغطتى شوية احتمال يقولك الايس كريم مُسّكِر و الله اعلم *



ههههههههههههههههههههه مش مهم برده هايجيبه :smil12:


----------



## mera22 (24 يوليو 2012)

*زهقاااااااااااااانه جداااااااا​*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

عجــز


----------



## چاكس (24 يوليو 2012)

*عاايز أفوق
*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*مُنزعج من واقِعنا ><"​*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *عاايز أفوق
> *


*

قصدك تفيق من النوم ولا من شي تاني ؟؟ ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

زهقان من الدنيا وكل حاجة فيها مافى شئ عاجبنى بالمرة


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> زهقان من الدنيا وكل حاجة فيها مافى شئ عاجبنى بالمرة



وانا كمان :smil13:


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*أُحسُ بالذنب...​*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*أحتاجُ للأمل فلا أجِدُه><... رُحماكَ يا رَب >_<​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*بضحك و دموعى فى عينى*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*أكادُ أختنق><​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

عـآدى


*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2012)

مبسووووووطة​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2012)

زهقانه :shutup22:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

*لسه عندى امل​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

ارهاااااااق


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2012)

تعب .....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*فيه حاجة نقصانى *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

عادددددددددي


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2012)

عندى برد :36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2012)

*أخيرا أخيرا ...لقيت حد مبسوووط فى التوبيك دة *
*هايل *


----------



## mera22 (25 يوليو 2012)

*فرحاااااااااااانه جدااااااااااا​*


----------



## bob (25 يوليو 2012)

?????????


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يوليو 2012)

*ملخبطه ومش فهماني ؟!*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

تمام :yahoo:​


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2012)

زفــــت


----------



## چاكس (25 يوليو 2012)

عايش فى الغيبوبة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

نشكره سعيده جدا


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

: )
...
​


----------



## marcelino (26 يوليو 2012)

حاجات كتير ماتتكتبش ​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*غريب...​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مصدعة بس مش قآدرة أنآم  (



*.،*​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*راضٍيه بما كتبهُ الله..​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

كويسه الحمد لله​


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*أشعُر بالفخر ^_^​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

دايما سعيده لاني ااتخلقت​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*طاير من عيني النوم *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طاير من عيني النوم *


ممم مالك بس يا قمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممم مالك بس يا قمر


سلامتك ياحبيبتي
مفيش بس مش عارفه انااام خااااالص

ميرسي خالص علي سؤالك واهتمامك ياحبيبتي 
تسلميلي ياغاليه


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*تحتُ عناية إلهية ....​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

جوايا تعزيات حلوة من ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

مافيش فايده


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يوليو 2012)

عندى ثقة فيك عندى امل فيك وبيكفى  شو ممكن يعنى اكتر بعد فيك 
عندى حلم فيك عندى ولع فيك وبيكفى  شو بدك يعنى انو موت فيك ؟ 
والله راح موت فيك صدق اذا فيك شو بدك منى اذا متت فيك ؟
معقول فيه اكتر انا ما عندى اكتر ما كل الجمل يعنى عم تنتهى فيك 
عندى ثقة فيك وبيكفى 

الرائعة فيروز والرحبانية


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

دور برد مخلص عليآ 



*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

هدوووووووووء


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

سلام عجيب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

يعني :t17:​


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2012)

*عندى دور برد خنييييق ^_^*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يوليو 2012)

*تعبانة شوية *


----------



## چاكس (26 يوليو 2012)

مضاااايق


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

: )

..
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

مستنيه .....


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مستنيه .....



حاسة انك مستنية ، هو دا يبقى احساس يا مارتينا ؟ :mus13:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه
اي حاجه يا هيرو
انك تكون مستني ممكن يبقي احساس بس 
ومش هيحصل


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*راضيه...​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

حاسه بايد ربنا بشك غريب


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

زهقت بجد خلاص :smil12:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

عادي عادي


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

مرتاح نفسيا
: )
​


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*تحتَ عناية إلهية ^_^​*[/SIZE]


----------



## mera22 (27 يوليو 2012)

*حاسه ان انهارده احسن​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2012)

*راااااااااايق !!*​


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*مع الله...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووط بس مرهق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*الحمدُ لله...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)

*مبسوووووطه اوووووووووى ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 يوليو 2012)

احمينا. 
اعطني ما استحق وما تراه مناسب.


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

تمااااام ​


----------



## oesi no (27 يوليو 2012)

وحده وحزن واهمال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*كلها ايام شبه بعضها ^_&*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا هفضل ماشيه لحد ما القاه


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

*مندهش ....
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

هستحمل كل جاده للحظه اللي اكون فيها جنبك يا رب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*مممممم 
مش حاسه باااي حاجه 
الاحساس عندي انعدم 
مفيش احساس بفرح ولا حتي بحزن 
بس اللي حاسه بيه اااوي
اني بقيت شبه الكمبيوتر 
بيخزن معلوماااات بس مابينطقش 
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

نشكره دايما


----------



## mero_engel (27 يوليو 2012)

مخنوقه جدااااااااااااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

نشكره


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

أممممممم
يعني ...
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

منبهره بأفتتاحية الاولمبيات :t25:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

  طآيرة فووووق  :t23: ..



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

فرحااااااااااان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يوليو 2012)

هفطس من الحر


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

عادى
...
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

حرانه ممكن


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)

*يعتصرنى الالم ..*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*مــــــــــات الكـــــــــلام !*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*مش تمــــــــام​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا دايما


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

احساس بالموت البطئ


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 يوليو 2012)

عادي ...


----------



## سانتي (28 يوليو 2012)

*أُحبُك يا رب ^_______^*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*.....................*


----------



## چاكس (28 يوليو 2012)

يوم لطيف ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*اشعر بالوحده​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*روتين في منتهي منتهي منتهي الملل*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

فرحة مآبتكملش 



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 يوليو 2012)

لا استطيع الوصف


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

شرود فكري وصداع


----------



## Twin (28 يوليو 2012)

*مرهق اوي*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

أحساس مختلط​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يوليو 2012)

هتجنن


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2012)

مبسوووووطة كتيرررررررررررر​


----------



## سانتي (28 يوليو 2012)

*سعيدة ^_^​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

نشكره علي كل حال


----------



## سانتي (29 يوليو 2012)

*لم أفقد الأمل...​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

لا استطيع وصف ما بداخلي


----------



## سانتي (29 يوليو 2012)

*مع الشعب ...*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

انا دوده لا انسان عار علي نبي البشر ومحتقر الشعب


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

مخنوقه


----------



## marcelino (29 يوليو 2012)

صـداع​


----------



## چاكس (29 يوليو 2012)

*غضب .....
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*لسة عايشة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*زعلانه ااااااااااااااااااااوي من نفسي ااااااااااااااااوي*


----------



## Twin (29 يوليو 2012)

*بردااااااان*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

يااارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)

*تعبانه
صلولى..*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

تمآم نشكر ربنــآ  ..


*.،*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

:ab7:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*مخنوقه ومش طايقه نفسي*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

تعبت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*مرتاحة *


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

لا مبالالالاة
مش حاسس بحاجة
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*!!!!!*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

كويسه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*احساس بخيبة امل *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*يبقي الحال علي ماهو عليه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## marcelino (29 يوليو 2012)

تعبان تعبان​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*جعانة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*مجنووووووونه وهشد في شعري خلاص*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

هحاول اكون قويه ...​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

لاني تعبت من الروتين يامريومه


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*تحتَ عناية إلهية...​*


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2012)

حاسس انى قليل اوى فى عيون الناس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*حاسه اني ضعيفه اوووووووووووووووووي
وصغيره اووووووووووووووووووي
*


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2012)

هو الهم ورايا ورايا كدة لية ؟؟؟


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*سعيدة لدرجة كبيرة ^_^​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2012)

كئيبه


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*تحتَ عناية الهية...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2012)

اتخنقت جدا


----------



## +febronia+ (30 يوليو 2012)

..


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2012)

*احساس سىء جداا..*


----------



## چاكس (30 يوليو 2012)

*متفائل
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

اشكؤ الله علي كل شئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*ماشي الحال*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## Twin (30 يوليو 2012)

*اعلان شكر لربنا *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

: )
....
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2012)

اتخنقت وزهقت من كل حاجه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

بحاول اكون كويسه
بس بشكرربنا علي كل شئ
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

*محتار
قدامى قرر صعب
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يوليو 2012)

فاصلة شحن


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2012)

مخنوووووووقة جدااااااااا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## سانتي (31 يوليو 2012)

*تحتَ عناية الهية...​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

اله موجود ومالي الوجود


----------



## Twin (31 يوليو 2012)

*جوايا كمية أحاسيس متناقضة وكلها مره*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

مدايقه شويه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*علي قد الخبر اللي سمعتو فرحني علي قد ماوجعني !!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2012)

كره للحياه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

عزائي ان انتظرك


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدُ لله...​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2012)

جوايا شويه حزن علي ضيق علي خنقه كوكتيل كده مشكل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أغسطس 2012)

اشوفكوا بعد تلت ايام يا احلي اعضاء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ياخبر 3 ايام يامرمر
ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير
وتيجي وتنورينا من تاني يارب
ربنا معاكي حبيبتي 
*


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ابحث عن الحقيقة الكامنة...​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى أخليك ع الاسفلت حتى لو ادخل مكانك !


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*هه.. أخيراً عرفتِ ماذا تعني السياسة...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2012)

:kap:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أغسطس 2012)

*دماغى هتفرقع*


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2012)

كرهت العيشة واللى عايزينها
اللى بيحصل دة يكره اى حاجة فى كل حاجة


----------



## چاكس (1 أغسطس 2012)

*بقالى يومين عايز انام
*


----------



## minatosaaziz (1 أغسطس 2012)

ما أصعب ان تحيا مضطهدا في وطنك ...
قد لا يؤلمك الاضطهاد الواقع عليك كشخص ولكن لشد ما يؤلمك الاضطهاد الواقع على اخوتك ...
آآآآآآآآآآآه يا ليت في اليد شيئا لنفعله .


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

مدمره نفسياً
بس لسه عايشه للاسف


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*معكم حتى النهاية...​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوووووق​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ابحث عن اجابات...*​


----------



## Twin (1 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*صُداع رهيب يغزوني> < ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

: )
...
​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*سيستمر الصُداع وسأصبر لينجَحَ المقال...​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

احساس غريب راحه وقلق


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*حزن مشوب بالسُخرية منما يحدُث...​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

مش فى المود ... لكن نشكر ربنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*حزينه على ام الدنيا ..​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أغسطس 2012)

انا نفسى افرح .. نفسى اضحك بجد 
فيه حاجة غلط ... تعبت


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

تمـــام​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

همووت من الغيظ 
أوووووف
​


----------



## amalon (2 أغسطس 2012)

*يأس مابعدو يأس..
خلص... انتهيت أنا.
*​


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

*معكم...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

اتخنقت اوى من الدنيا ديه :act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

لحظه حنين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*انا عندي انفصام في الشخصيه
بضحك وبعيط في نفس ذات الوقت ^_^

يلا اكتر من كده وربنا بيشفي
*


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

*^
الله يحميكِ خيتا ... ^_^

احساسي:
أشعُر بالنُعاس =_____=​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

جعانه


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعُر بالارهاق.. لكنني سعيدة ^_^​*


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يدبرها من عندة


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

:act31:


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2012)

مش مركز


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## الأمير الصغير (2 أغسطس 2012)

احساس رايق

مطمئن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسي مسدوده *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

* بنقدم اعتذار الى اختنا دونا*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)

خنقه


----------



## i do not know (3 أغسطس 2012)

زهقانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2012)

خايفا من امتحان بكره ---


----------



## mero_engel (3 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوقه جدااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2012)

صلوووولى شكلى مش هعدى بكره وااااااااااااااااااااااء عماله اعمل امتحانات اونلاين و نصهم مش بعدى فيهم-- مسنوايا نزل فى الارض


----------



## oesi no (3 أغسطس 2012)

فراااااااااااااااااغ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2012)

مخى ضرب حسا شعرى عباره عن سلوك ملمسه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2012)

ارهااااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

مش طايقه نفسي


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

مضايق

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2012)

*محتاااااااااااااااااااار​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## Twin (3 أغسطس 2012)

*بقول يارب *
*لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 أغسطس 2012)

متالمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2012)

محبط مش عارف ليه يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوقه مخنوقه مخنوقه :shutup22:


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

رجعت للصدامات بالمنتدى ...
يا اما مشاركاتي في الموضوع بتاع الصدام هتتحذف يا اما هاخد فصل وفي كلتا الحالتين دمي هيتحرق .


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2012)

الدنيا سودة قوى اليومين دول


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2012)

اعصابى بااااايظا اخر 190 حاااجه---  و عندى صداعععععع
و معدتى اتقلبت  واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
 كان مالى انا و مال المزاكره  كنت خلصت من زماااان و شكل مخى صدا--


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

مرتاح نفسيا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*قلق مآ بعدهـ قلق **..*



*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2012)

:36_1_4:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## sparrow (4 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكره دايما


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

محبطه جدا اوي خالص


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكرا الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*فاقده الاحساس بالعالم كله*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2012)

*عندي أمل في بكره*
*رغم ظروفي *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

كله للخير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

أوووووووووف:shutup22:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يا رب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أغسطس 2012)

بعد 7 ساعات نوم على كنبة .. حاسة رقبتى مش فى مكانها و راسى وقت منى تقريبا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

الف شلامه يا شقاوه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*اخويا زمانه جاي من السفر وانا قاعده مستنياه وهمووت من الجوع *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

نشكره ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ماشي الحال*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

فرحانه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر علي التقييم يا قمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيبه قلبي انتي تستهلي كل خير .. وربنا يكتر افراحك يارب
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

امين ويكتر افراحك يا عسوله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*تسلميلي حبيبتي

احساسي اني مش جايلي نوم ابدااااا  

تعبببببت
*


----------



## marcelino (5 أغسطس 2012)

مصحتش​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (5 أغسطس 2012)

*زهقاااااااااااان*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2012)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  نشكر الله


----------



## marcelino (5 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*حزينه ... الحمد لله*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

مرهقة اوى


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

مرتاح نفسيا ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

بقيت في البلاله خلاص


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

قلق رهيب 
طمني يارب...
​


----------



## V mary (5 أغسطس 2012)

*تعبانة ومخي هينفجر من التفكير
ومضيقة جداً جداً 
يارب انسي​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

 مبسووطة ومزقططة كمآن   ..


*.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

تماام نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

مش تمااام ..


----------



## نغم (5 أغسطس 2012)

شاكرة لك يامن ابدعت الانسان سرا منسوجا بحكمة مميزة 
فكم سر وسر صنعته يستغرق العمر وضعفه لفهمه لتأمله 
كل ماصنعت يداك فيه من الجمال والغرابة ما يجعل العقل مشدوها


----------



## i do not know (5 أغسطس 2012)

i don't know وخايفة اندم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

المفروض اذاكر بس ماليش مزاج


----------



## minatosaaziz (6 أغسطس 2012)

حزين لابعد الحدود ... 
مشفش فيك اسبوع سعيد على يعضه يا بلدي ..
لازم تمرريتني ...
العيب علي اني بحبك من غير سبب..
مع انك مش شايفاني ولا مدياني اقل حقوقي .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه انام


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

*مرهقه اوووووى حسه انى مكسره (((*
​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2012)

قلبى موجوع اووووووووووى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أغسطس 2012)

*متضايق من الغدر بشهدائنا (((((*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## V mary (6 أغسطس 2012)

*انا قلبي موجوع 
علي اخواتي ولاد بلدي 
اللي راحوا غدر​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

قرررررررف وزهقق اااااااااوف 

بس الحمد لله


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

حُـــــر
​


----------



## Twin (6 أغسطس 2012)

*متوتر وقلقان ... بس ثقتي في ربنا كبيرة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله بشكر ربي ...​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتؤاب*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
بكرهـ بآلنسبآلى يوم مصيرى
وقلقآنه خآلص 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أغسطس 2012)

قاعدة بضحك و انا مش مذاكرة حاجة و امتحانى بعد بكرة 

انا صواميل دماغى فكت تقريبا


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> قاعدة بضحك و انا مش مذاكرة حاجة و امتحانى بعد بكرة
> 
> انا صواميل دماغى فكت تقريبا



بجد يا دكتور اللى ميعرفش انك فى كلية طب هيظلمك ويقول انك فااااشلة و شايلة مواد
آل امتحانها بعد بكرة... بجد حاجة فيرى زفت  
ربنا يكون فى عونكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*رايحه اتفرج علي الزوجه نمبر 4*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه 
واثقه انا سمعتها 
هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتااااااااق  
*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوووقه جداااا


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مخنوووقه جداااا


ربنا معاكى  ويفك   خنقتيك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*خلصت الزوجه الرابعه ورايحه اصلي 

تناقض فظييييع وبيشع 
*


----------



## amalon (7 أغسطس 2012)

*بانتظار شيء ما...*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر اللله


----------



## چاكس (7 أغسطس 2012)

عامل دماغ


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

لا يسع قلبي  وفمي كيف اشكر الله


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله​


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2012)

تـــايه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2012)

بحاول استوعب :vava:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

حاسه اني مجرد هيكل متحرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حاسة اني عندي هبوط *


----------



## V mary (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حزينة بس أحسن من أمبارح​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدوم بسبب طرد jonnie
من المنتدى

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*زعلانه كان نفسي انزل النهضه النهارده *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

نشكره موجوده ولسه في فرصه


----------



## ايوش محمد (7 أغسطس 2012)

عاااااوزة انام دا كان يوم طويل اوووووي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

عندنا ضيوف رخمين ومش عارفه اتفرج علي كرتونه المسلسلات بسببهم


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب  انا عايز اقول كلمة من قلبى انت حاسس بكل حاجة وشايف بعيونك كل حاجة بتحصل  معايا بس انا واثق فيك انك معايا وكل اما اقع بتقومنى تانى ياربى بجد انت  اكتر حاجة حلوة فى حياتى انا مقدرش ابعد عن الحلاوة دى يارب انا سلمتك كل  حياتى زى ما انت عايز اتصرف لتكن مشيئتك يارب بس هقولك حاجة ااخيره   متسبنيش لوحدى علشان انا بجد تعبت من كل حاجة وانت يارب عارف كدا وشايف  ومتطلع على كل شىء*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اصعب احساس .. هو احساس لما يبقي جواك بركان من الدموع
وخايف تتكلم مع اي حد في موضوع معين لينفجر البركان ده فاجئه !
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا : )​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

لا اشعر باالراحه الا في وجودك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*صابره *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2012)

*مستنى مسانده
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

نشكررررررررره


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*متغاظه *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*متفــآئلة  ..

* 

.،
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

))))))))))))


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

* اعصابى تعباااانه تعباانه جدا جدا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

depressed & wanna cry


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أغسطس 2012)

*شغــــــــال *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2012)

مش متفائل​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكلي داخل علي دور برد انما ايه من الاخر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى انام و مش عارفة (


----------



## +febronia+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

تمااام الي حد ان ماا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

نشكره ....


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

تمــام : )​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أغسطس 2012)

خايف من الايام ​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2012)

مفيشش


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

مستنية كلمتهـ


*.،*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا مبسوووووووووط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

:ura1:فرححححححححاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:ura1:
 عديييييت  فى الإمتحااااااااااااااااااااان:ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

ماشي حالي


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2012)

هتجنن :act31:


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

كنت كويسه


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

تعبآنة 



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*عندي احساس بالاشتياق لشخصا ما *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

يعني ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الجو حر حرحره فظيعه اوووف*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

غريييبة !! .... بقالى كام يوم فلة شمعة منورة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*مضايقه عايزه اتفرج علي توفيق عكاشه وقفلولو القناة *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مضايقه عايزه اتفرج علي توفيق عكاشه وقفلولو القناة *


القناه دي لسه شغاله عني يا واثقه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

شغاله ازاي يامارتينا بجد
صدقيني عندي مش موجوده وكمان عالنت قالوا انها اتقفلت
ممكن تكون رجعت بقي

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

مكبوس كبسة بنت ستين في سبعين ...يخرب بيت البتنجان المجتمعي اللي احنا عايشين فيه


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

لو الواحد يتعلم من اخطائه كان اتعلم ان الصمت أفضل إجابة على كل اللي بيدور حوالينا


----------



## سانتي (10 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعر بالجوع .. = ="​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

شديد فى الحق​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

اهه الحر هاريني


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (10 أغسطس 2012)

*رغم الضيق الشديد الذي يصعب عليا تحمله*
*الا انى مصر على المسير*
*و مؤمن بان الأمل قادم*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا 
فانا مازلت علي قيد الحياه


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## أم أمونيوس (10 أغسطس 2012)

احبااااااااااااط شديد


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*,.**

*توهــآن ...*


.،
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

مادام في فرصه انا اكيد مبسوطه


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

مرهق خااااااااااالص لكنى مبسوووووووووووط بجد لانى معاك يا يسوع


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2012)

كاره نفسي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

مستغربه :new2:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

مستنيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*محبوسه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *محبوسه*


محبوسه ازاي
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

بشكر يااارب​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2012)

حر وصداع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> محبوسه ازاي
> ههههههههههههه



*ههههه اه والله محبوسه في اوضتي مش عارفه اخرج منها
اخويا عيد ميلادو واصحابو جينلو وهما في الانتريه
وانا محرجه اخرج ومستغليه الكمبيوتر:t39:
*


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

زهقان​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

*متضايق جداااا*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه اه والله محبوسه في اوضتي مش عارفه اخرج منها
> اخويا عيد ميلادو واصحابو جينلو وهما في الانتريه
> وانا محرجه اخرج ومستغليه الكمبيوتر:t39:
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اه يا عم مسيطره بقي علي الجهاز
ههههههههههههههههههه :new6:


----------



## ponponayah (10 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوقه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## rania79 (11 أغسطس 2012)

لا تعليق لانة خلاص​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2012)

مبسووووووطة كتيررررررررررر​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أغسطس 2012)

مش زعلان​


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 أغسطس 2012)

دلوقتي حاسس بمعنى آية الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون ...
انا ضايف عدة ملحدين ولا دينيين كأصحاب في الفيس بوك ... 
لكن لي صديق لاديني من خلفية مسلمة ( 18 سنة ) فعلا حسيت اني ممكن أأثر عليه واعرفه طريق المسيح حتى معرفة علمية  لانه اصبح لاديني دون ان يعرف عن المسيحية كلمة ... لكن حاسس ان حاجز السن عندي وعنده واقف مانع قدامه وقدامي حتى لاني نفسي عاوز اعرف المسيح بجد وابطل الاستهبال الروحي بتاعي ...
احنا بنتكلم في كلام مراهقين اغلب الوقت وبنتكلم في الجانب الديني كجانب بسيط ...
أتمنى اني لما أكبر أقدر اكون مؤثر في الآخرين واعرفهم عن المسيح اي شيء وقبل كده اتمنى اني اقدر ناضج كفاية ومتحكم كفاية في قراراتي اني اسلم للمسيح حياتي بكل الايمان والادراك ...


----------



## سانتي (11 أغسطس 2012)

*حققتُ هدفي والحمدُ لله...​*


----------



## چاكس (11 أغسطس 2012)

*وحيييييد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

متفاااااااائل


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

خلطبيتة :t17:


*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا ماشي الحال


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

مرهق جاااااااامد


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أغسطس 2012)

ندمانه :shutup22:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

تمام : )​


----------



## amalon (11 أغسطس 2012)

*خيـــــــــــــــــــــبة*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

نفسى يكون قدآمى بحر دلوقتى 


*.،*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أغسطس 2012)

متضايقه جدا :act31:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله كويسه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

جوايا بركان هنفجر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2012)

*زعلانه اااااوي*


----------



## چاكس (11 أغسطس 2012)

*مكييف*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2012)

*حاسس بامل فبكره  
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

_مسيرها تنتهي_
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 أغسطس 2012)

اميييين


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

تمام..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوط يارب لانى موضع اهتمامك


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أغسطس 2012)

:act31:


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

زهق ملل خنقة كوكتيل يعنى


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
* 
نفسى أنآم :vava: ..


*
.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

جوايا تعزيات


----------



## bob (12 أغسطس 2012)

*مش مرتاح
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

ضغوووط نفسية ​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أغسطس 2012)

هكون كويسه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أغسطس 2012)

جعانة و عايزة انام و اضحك


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مخنوقه ... *​


----------



## سانتي (13 أغسطس 2012)

*اضطرابات في الرؤية​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2012)

هموت من الحر 
الله يحرقك يا مرسي


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هموت من الحر
> الله يحرقك يا مرسي


* دى الدعوة العام  للشعب المصرى *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
اميييييييييييين 
يا رب
اهه عايشه


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

عيشة والسلام​


----------



## Twin (13 أغسطس 2012)

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  سامحني ـــــــــــــــــارب *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

كسلآنة كسل آلسنين ld:...


*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

منتظر الرب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطه ...​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطة بس مرهقة كان يوم ظريف


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

فرحااااااااااااااان خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص مظاتت ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2012)

احساسى مش هيفرق مع حد 
مش هكتبه 
اللى بيحس بغيره مش محتاج كتابه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مو بعرف*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

عندى صداع غير عادى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

* حسى انى قلبت ارنب!!!*
* سلقت بطاطس و قطعتها مكعبات و هيئتها و جايا اكل لقيت البطاطس بتقرمش من جوه-*
* احساس شنيع  و انا  بجرش هههههههههههههههههههه بس هاكلها ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

جعان اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جعان اووووووووووووووووووى


*  صدقنى البطاطس اهى متغلاش عليك-- اسمع صوت بيخروش جنبى بدل ما انا قاعده لوحدى   اخروش كدا هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  صدقنى البطاطس اهى متغلاش عليك-- اسمع صوت بيخروش جنبى بدل ما انا قاعده لوحدى   اخروش كدا هههههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههههه
على فكرةاللى ياكلل لوحدو يزو 
اعزمى علياانا اهوبقولك
اخوكى ميت جوع
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرةاللى ياكلل لوحدو يزو
> اعزمى علياانا اهوبقولك
> اخوكى ميت جوع
> هههههههههههههههههه


 *بعزم اهو*
* اصلى بحب الخير للجميع ههههههههههههههههههههههه:t23:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

مــرهق جدا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

هموت من التعب


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مرتبك ... *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

حرانه


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 أغسطس 2012)

عياان


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 أغسطس 2012)

اهه عايشه نشكرربنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

بحآول أكون كويسة ... 


*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

انا فرحان بايد يسوع فى حياتى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*زورى واجعنى و شكلى كدة صوتى هيبدأ يروح *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2012)

*الي حدا ما ماشي الحال الحمد لله*


----------



## چاكس (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عايز أنام 
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي عمري ميضعش هدر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مخنووووووقه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

بهلل 

وارنم


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*رأسي سينفجر...><
الدين أغلى ما أملك فلأتعب من أجله...​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله 
كل حياتي كويسه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*صاحية مرتاحة و مبسوطة *


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

ززززوفت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

عايشه والحمد لله


----------



## جورجينيو- (15 أغسطس 2012)

لسا عيان


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (15 أغسطس 2012)

قلق و وهم


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*












*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

زهقان وعايز انام
وتعبان ومش مبسوط


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله 
كله بيعدي


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

عاااااااااادى بشرب شاى اخضر ههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

طول ما انا علي الارض هشكر وبس


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

تمــام​


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2012)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## مسرة (15 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانه .. بهاللحظة ندمانة  اني اخترت اشتغل 



​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


فترهـ نقآهة : )



*.،*​


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكرك يا ألهي.*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*من الغُرباء..​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

نعسااااانه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفه احدد احساسي ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

اههه عايشه نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أغسطس 2012)

*قرفانه مني*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

عادي 
...............


----------



## bob (16 أغسطس 2012)

*حاسس بتعزيه
*


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

تماام


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

عايز انام


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*مبقاش للحياه معني يتحس اصلا
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*حآسة بســـلآم  ..


*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

depressed


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

فايق...​


----------



## minatosaaziz (17 أغسطس 2012)

My soul is exceedingly sorrowful, even to death


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2012)

*مبسوووطه انى شفت لولو وكيرو معانا انهارده *​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوووقه


----------



## جورجينيو- (17 أغسطس 2012)

جود  تودى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*زعلانه اااااااوي .. مع ان النهارده عيد ميلادي *


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أغسطس 2012)

عـــــــــــــادى


----------



## چاكس (17 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زعلانه اااااااوي .. مع ان النهارده عيد ميلادي *



كل سنة و حضرتك بخير و سعادة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

تمام نشكر ربنا 
حتي لو في ازمات 
فكله بيعدي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> كل سنة و حضرتك بخير و سعادة



وانت طيب وبخير يارب
متشكرة خالص جدا اوووي كتيررر :new8:
ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## i do not know (17 أغسطس 2012)

بجد مش عارفة اعمل ايـــــــــــــــــــــــه ((((((((


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*عيني عليك ياقلبي الله يكون في عونك
شايل كتير ياقلبي ولسه الضحكه في عيونك !
*


----------



## بنت المسيح (17 أغسطس 2012)

_*لو صح كملها ولو غلط قفلها*_


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 كنت محتآجة* لشوية آلجنآن *إللى عشتهم أنهآردهـ  :new8:



  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

!!!!!!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

*زهق و ملل و خنقة و الموود زفت و جايبة اخرى تقريبا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*قرفانه من نفسي*


----------



## چاكس (17 أغسطس 2012)

منزعج


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

احساس رهيب  وبشع لكن شكرا يا رب


----------



## جورجينيو- (17 أغسطس 2012)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## marcelino (17 أغسطس 2012)

ارهاق ذهنى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

حزين..​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

عندي ثقه الوقت المر هيعدي


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 نآيمة 11 سآعة 
*دآ إعجــآز :bud:* 
 


  *.،*​ 
​ ​


----------



## V mary (18 أغسطس 2012)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2012)

غريب جداً...


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

*بدون إحساس...~_~​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 أغسطس 2012)

مبثوتة كسير كسير لأني رجعت لأحلى منتدى و أحلى أخوات بالعالم ‏‎


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*دماغي هتتفرتك *


----------



## oesi no (18 أغسطس 2012)

ميت بس بتحرك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا كله بيتحل


----------



## چاكس (18 أغسطس 2012)

بقرأ ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*زهق و ملل السنين *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

بكره برد الصيف مكسرني


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

*أُفكر بالدنيا...​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*مصدعة خآلص 
*


  *.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*عادي كلها ايام شبه بعضها *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

فرحانه والحمدلله ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفه اى حاجه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*احسن كتير  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانة نفسيا ​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*مبسوطه كتييييييير بوجودى معاكم
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

مش عااااااارفه انااااام :a82:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 أغسطس 2012)

تمام 
...........


----------



## ponponayah (19 أغسطس 2012)

هادية​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 أغسطس 2012)

توماااااااام


----------



## i do not know (19 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفة بس مش حاجة كويسة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 أغسطس 2012)

حاسة حالي جسمي مكسر لأنو اسا هلأ فقت من النوم


----------



## سانتي (19 أغسطس 2012)

*الحمدُ لله..*


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)

ليه الفتور الى انا فيه ده ؟فوقنى يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)

ارهااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## Twin (19 أغسطس 2012)

*خايف من بكرة بجد ... فكن معي كما كنت قبلاً*​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*حاسه بملل*​


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

*جعانه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

شايفة الدنيا كلها سوااااااااد
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

:a4: 
.


----------



## amalon (19 أغسطس 2012)

*يئست من كل شي.. ماعد فيي
خايفة من إيامي ما إلي نفس يجي بكرا.. أنا خايفة كتير كتير و عبالي ابكي و ماعم لاقي دموع..*
*يئست يا يسوع.. يئست*


----------



## چاكس (19 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوق ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

تمام : )​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*لعلو خير ان شاء الله*


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2012)

موجوع اوى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*دنيا وماشيه بالمقلوب .. الحلو فيها بقي معيوب : (*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

الناس معادن
فيه الماس والذهب وفيه الحديد والصفيح


----------



## Twin (20 أغسطس 2012)

*خايف اوي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

رايق..​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

صمت...


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارف اوصف


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


نشكر ربنآ  ..


 
  *.،*​ ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 أغسطس 2012)

مو عارف (((((​


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

داايخ


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسى اوصل لسرير و محدش ابن حلال يجى جنبه بقاااااااا*


----------



## چاكس (20 أغسطس 2012)

عايز اصحى من النوم


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

خايفة


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

فايق اوى : )​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أغسطس 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

موجوده علي الارض لسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوووووووووووووووقة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

فرحاااااااااااانه ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

كويسه الحمد
 لله


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

آخ آخ آخ


----------



## سانتي (20 أغسطس 2012)

*عادَ الألَم><​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

كويسه
............


----------



## ponponayah (20 أغسطس 2012)

خايفة اوى​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

عايشه وكويسه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

ضيق رهيب في النفس وألم حاد بالصدر ...شكرا عكل شي يا رب


----------



## bob (20 أغسطس 2012)

*لا مبالاه
*​


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

زفـــــــت​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2012)

عااااادي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*تعبانة اوى *


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

يأأأس​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 أغسطس 2012)

*خـــايف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانة اوووووووى ياربى محتجالك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*مجهدهـ ..*


  *.،* ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*صوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتى أين انت ؟؟ اعاااااااااااااااااااااااا 
راح راح راح راح و انقضى اعاااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

كم
هى صغيرة كلمة اااااااااااااااااااااه
على ما نملك من وجع فى قلوبنا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أغسطس 2012)

حزينه جدا


----------



## چاكس (21 أغسطس 2012)

فرحان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*محبط جدااا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2012)

فحصي بعد 6 أيااااام و ما درست حرف واحد
يااااااا رب ساعدني


----------



## كرسماس (21 أغسطس 2012)

اريد ان احب الموت كما احب الحياة حتى استحقها


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

مش فايق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

صدااااااااااااع


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

مصدعه جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

تعبان وحاسس ان شوية كدا وهيغمى عليا​


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

زهقااااااااااااااااااااان ومش عايز اكلم حد خالص ولا اشوف حد قدامى


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

صدااااااااااع فظيع


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2012)

ركود نفسي لا أكثر و ليس بهدوء


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

زهق وملل من الحياه​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

قلبي مكسور


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

زهقانة ومخنوقة ومكتئبة ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 مش عآرفة أنآم خآلص
 :t31:*
*



  *.،*​ ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

جسمي مكسر خالص


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أغسطس 2012)

نعسااااااااااان​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أغسطس 2012)

wala 7aga..i7sas ma3dom


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (22 أغسطس 2012)

احساس بالجنوون


----------



## ponponayah (22 أغسطس 2012)

تجاهل​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

اهه عايشه


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

اشتياق روحى


----------



## Twin (22 أغسطس 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااااارب رحمتك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

احساس غريب 
جدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 شكلى دآخلة على* دور برد 
:smil13:

* 


  *.،*

​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

احساس بالتعب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*احساس بعدم التغير : (*


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## چاكس (22 أغسطس 2012)

توهاان


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطة​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2012)

تمام 
........


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

احساس بالظلم
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

احساس خاوى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*احساس غريب معرفش ليه حاسه قالب طوب واقف علي قلبي : (*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

مقتوله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*تخيلوا نفس قالب الطوب لسه واقف علي قلبي 
هو.هو
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

هموووووت وانام


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارف *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2012)

*محتاج رحمتك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

رايــــق .. ​


----------



## چاكس (23 أغسطس 2012)

شاااات مع خواجات :t39:


----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)

مش حاسس بسلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

تعب جسدى ونفسى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*مبسوطة .. ^_^*



*.،*


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

نعسانه و هنام سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

اووووووووووووووووووووف اووووووووووووووف اوووووووووووووووف


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

متضايقه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

نشكرربنا ​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

حيررررانه جداااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

مش فاهمه جدااااااا:new2:


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

*قلقانة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

مش فاهما حاجه--!!


----------



## karas pop (23 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوق من اللى حواليا بجد


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

ولا أي إحساس


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*زفت شويتين*​


----------



## the shepherd (23 أغسطس 2012)

*nostalgia*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

*جعااااااااان نووووووووم​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *جعااااااااان نووووووووم​*


 tab kol shwayet nom  3ashan yro7 el go3


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

ena li llah wa ina  ilayh rage3on...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> tab kol shwayet nom  3ashan yro7 el go3




*مكسل أكل 
عايز حد يأكلني ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ena li llah wa ina  ilayh rage3on...



*
المرحوم قطع فينا كلنا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مكسل أكل *
> *عايز حد يأكلني *​


 la balash tkasel l2an keda hatefdal ge3an 
etekel b2a w kol


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *المرحوم قطع فينا كلنا*​


 hhhhhhhh
ah kan ge3an akl zayak keda


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> la balash tkasel l2an keda hatefdal ge3an
> etekel b2a w kol




*هتكل وانام وامري لله
هو انا قاعد ع قلبك :act23:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> hhhhhhhh
> ah kan ge3an akl zayak keda




*شكلي انا المرحوم
ربنا يسمع من بقك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *هتكل وانام وامري لله*
> 
> *هو انا قاعد ع قلبك :act23:*​


 hhhhhhhhh
shater btesma3 ilkalam hhhhh
hatetekl hhh
tesba7 3la 5er


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوقة اوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

صداااااع


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

عااااااااااااادى


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدوووووووووووووووووووووم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

i'm very very ill


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه انام


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أغسطس 2012)

مرتاح نفسيا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش احساس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

رايــــق..​


----------



## مسرة (24 أغسطس 2012)

فرحااااانة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

زحلانه أنا :beee:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> زحلانه أنا :beee:​



أحسن :t30:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> أحسن :t30:
> 
> ​



أهئ أهئ أهئ
ربنا يسامحك :t32:
هههه
​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

*عصبي :smil8:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

احباااااااااااااط


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

مستغربه


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أغسطس 2012)

((((((((((((((((


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

)))))))))))))))))


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*قلبي مش مطمن​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

احساس صعب اوصفه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*متحيرة*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

رآيقــة .. ^_^



*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش احساس---


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

متضايقه :act31::act31:


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

اتخضيت


----------



## جورجينيو- (25 أغسطس 2012)

راااااااايق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر الله 
كله كويس


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

احساس بالحزن​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*تمـــــــــــــــــــام​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2012)

لا انا فى قمة اكتئابى بس نشكر ربنا بردو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*قرفان جدااا​*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (25 أغسطس 2012)

تعبت نفسيااااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

رايــــق ..​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

*يعني ... احسن شوية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مفيش جديد ...*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

​...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*عاااااااااادي*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>


ربنا يشفيكى من كل شىء
ههههههه




دا احساسى:act23:
واخد على نفوخى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

موجوعة جدا


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

زهقان ومخنوق


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

حزينة اوووووووى​


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2012)

كرهت حياتى


----------



## مسرة (26 أغسطس 2012)

مزاجي مفتوووح عل الاخر .. الله يعينه الي بيحكي معي الان :smile01​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

لحظه ندم مدمره


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

لسه عايشه ​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

شمال فى يمين


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 **أرق .. مش عآرفة أنآم *
:t23:


 
*.،*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أغسطس 2012)

اشتياق لربنا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

اليوم نكد من اوله​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2012)

حاسس باللامعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اعرف طعم المصاصه دي ايه
بس هي مذذه برده


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *متكسرهـ خآلص
 
 
 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

احبااااااااااااااااااااااط


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

زعل من الدنيا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اتخنقت اوى بجد حرام كدة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

مرهقة جدااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

إحساس بشع عندما تحاول إقناع نفسكـ أنكـ بخير وأنت على عكس ذلكـ .​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

صدعت قوي فجأه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

مخنووووووووووقة قوى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*:ــــــ)*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أغسطس 2012)

كله بيعدي
نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2012)

هموت واناااام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

شعور قاصى جدا بالظلم-- خصوصا لما يشك فيك اخواتك و انت تعاملهم بكل صدق-


----------



## karas pop (27 أغسطس 2012)

*فرحااااااااااان جداً النهاردة*​


----------



## چاكس (27 أغسطس 2012)

الدنيا حلوة


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *مستنفذهـ ... 
 
 
*.،*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش حاجه بقت بتفرحني


----------



## جورجينيو- (27 أغسطس 2012)

املنا بالرب


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

فــــايـــق ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أغسطس 2012)

:smil13:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

تعباااااااااااااااانه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*منسجمة جداااا مع صوت البابا والموسيقي الرائعه وتأمل ربنا موجود*


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

رجااااااااء كبير فى الله​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطة اووووى جداااا خااااالص​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2012)

زعل وياءس من الحياه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

: )
....
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

عادى ..نشكر ربنا


----------



## جورجينيو- (28 أغسطس 2012)

معرفش ليه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2012)

*أحسن من غيرنا 
الحمدلله
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

:closedeye:closedeye


----------



## چاكس (28 أغسطس 2012)

ناااااااايم


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*هـــدوء*



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

تمـــام​


----------



## bob (28 أغسطس 2012)

collection feelings :thnk0001:


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

هدووووووووء


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2012)

مكدرنى دايما


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

الهدوء الزيادة جابلى ملل !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*احساس ملخبط جدااا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

متضايقه


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

احسن كتييير انهارده : )​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 أغسطس 2012)

كيف أشفى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*بقت محصله بعضهاااا*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ponponayah (29 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطة اووووى ^_^​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

ااااااااه يا وجع الصمت


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## جورجينيو- (29 أغسطس 2012)

هاتامل خير


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 أغسطس 2012)

آه ...


----------



## چاكس (29 أغسطس 2012)

مخنوووووق


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*هفففف اختناق*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*فاقده الاحساس بكل شئ*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

يعنى نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*       ؛(*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطة كتيررررررر​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (29 أغسطس 2012)

ملل من الايام اللى شبة بعضها


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

ما في اي احساس


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوطه كتيررررررررررر خايفه اكتر


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

احساس بالسعادة ​


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

متضايق شويتين وطالبه معايا نكد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*تعبانة نفسيا و جسديا بس مسيرها تعدى *


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 أغسطس 2012)

عايزه انااااااام :a4:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مرتاحة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)

قلبي حزين حتى الموت يا أمي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## چاكس (30 أغسطس 2012)

*بحلم و انا صاحى
*


----------



## جورجينيو- (30 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## جورجينيو- (30 أغسطس 2012)

لليل نهاية لننتظر الربيع لا بد أت


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2012)

اكتئاااااااااب


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووط بس كان يوم مرهق


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*كره لكل الرجال............. الخاينين الكذابين الباردين عديمي الاحساس لامباليين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مبسوطة نشكر ربنا بعد اول تقدير جيد جدًا اشوفه فى جزء من امتحاناتى نشكر ربنا اهو فيه امل    *


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

**رآيــقة**
**:t23:*
* 

.،*


​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

حنين رغم الغدر و اللامبالاة و الخيانة ...
أحمل الآن بيدي قلبا اختبئ بصدر إنسان صباح الرابع عشر من شهر شباط 2011
أخرج من الصدر و خرج معه الإخلاص و الصدق سوية و ربما الحب
"ولا أعتقد أنهم كانوا موجودين قبل ذلك التاريخ أو حتى بعده"‏
ذلك القلب حينئذ حمل لي الكثير من المعاني
لن أنسى ذلك الموقف ما حييت و سيبقى أجمل مسرحية عشت أحداثها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

ماشي الحال الحمد لله


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2012)

اهه 
اقدر اقول لسه فيا حيل اكمل


----------



## چاكس (31 أغسطس 2012)

*خايف من الخوف 
*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (31 أغسطس 2012)

محتااااااااااااااااارة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسي يعدوا اليومين الجايين دول من غير دمي مايتحرق فيهمم*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

احساسي الدهشة
ما أقبح الوصوليين و الماكرين...
و كثيرا ما يراودني الضحك عندما أرى شريك الخيانة يعجب و يستنكر الخيانة..
غاب عن ذهنه أن المجرم و شريكه في العقاب سواء


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

وجع رهييييييب براسييي
آخ يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2012)

نشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2012)

*تمـــــــــــــــــــــام​*


----------



## كرسماس (31 أغسطس 2012)

كله بالحب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانة أوي يا ربي....تعبت أداري بضحكة مزيفة


----------



## جورجينيو- (31 أغسطس 2012)

سأدخل لكن من الباب المتوسط


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2012)

صداع وارهاق غير عادى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

و لا شي ... ركود


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

let the rain come down and wash away my tears 
let it fill my soul & drown my fears 
let the shatter the walls for a new , new sun 
a new day has come


----------



## چاكس (31 أغسطس 2012)

*مـــخــدر 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2012)

مرهقه


----------



## أم أمونيوس (31 أغسطس 2012)

احساس غريب مش قادرة احدد


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2012)

عندى صداع رهيب هيموتنى


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

Loht elmafteh baktb ingling
mahbktabsh arbk


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *غربة ...

 *
.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

ندم ......


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

نشكر ربنا احسن شويه دلوقتي​


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ponponayah (31 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانة اووووى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تفكير كتير ​


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Just need to know


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مازلت احس بملل


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ضيق شديد


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

حزن مزمن


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أديش في ناس بيتذكروا الرب وقت بيكونوا محتاجينو بس !!!
و بينسوه وقت بيكون بدن حالن و هواهم...!!!
يا رب لا تجعلني منن


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى انتظار 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تعب ..​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*قلق ،، ترقب ،، ألم ،،،، وكثير من الآمال .*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيدا اخر يوم إلي هون
ما رح افتح بعد هلأ
هالمرة الوداع نهائي أخوتي ... شكرا لكل يلي بيحبوني و ساعدوني ... أنا كتير بحبكن يا أحلى أخوة
صلولي


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 سبتمبر 2012)

:smil13:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا على كل حال​


----------



## چاكس (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجنووون
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مخنوقه..​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مدايق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اختبرت كل المشاعر المتناقضة فى 39 ساعة متواصلة من غير نوم .. ضيق و خنقة و خوف و عياط و يأس و راحة و أمل و اطمئنان ولا مبالاة و تشوق و أصرار و جنون و فرح و سعادة و اشتياق و خجل و اخيرا تعب و ارهاق ممزوج براحة و فرح  *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كويسه نشكر ربنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *دور برد مخلص عليأ



 *
.،*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (2 سبتمبر 2012)

دوووووشة


----------



## zezza (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حاسة انى فى دوامة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## جورجينيو- (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مستنى الايام


----------



## النورس جوناثان (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل يوم أقول:*
*كيف يمكن للغد أن يكون أسعد من اليوم؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حزينة جداااااااااااا​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عادي ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووط


----------



## چاكس (2 سبتمبر 2012)

not bad


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرتاحة *


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مكبر دماغى
لا مُـبالاه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أوجع إحساس في الدنيا 
إحساس بينزف دم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لخبطة ..


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يا احلامى الكبيرة مابين امل وحيرة سرق الزمان صوتى قبل الغنوة الاخيرة


----------



## bob (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرهق:smil13:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مخنوقه جدااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مبقتش فارقه سينا من سونيا


----------



## أم أمونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2012)

قلق ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ســـلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

حزن وخنقة وضيق​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشتاقة *


----------



## bob (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*هموت و انام
*


----------



## oesi no (4 سبتمبر 2012)

قلبى واجعنى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

لقد انهارت المسكنات امام ما اشعر به من الم 
بفكر اتجه للمخدرات يمكن تعمل حاجه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

    بنآم على آلكيبورد 



*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2012)

متنرفز !


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عاادى...​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي انام 

اين انت ايها النوم تعالي بقي يقطعك ؟


----------



## Twin (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*يارب اعني ... وسامحني *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 سبتمبر 2012)

كارهة نفسي وكل حاجة في الدنيا


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مش مطمنه ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

متطمن


----------



## karas pop (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*هروح أنام شوية*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ما اطال النوم عمرا ولا قصر في الاعمار شيئاً


----------



## چاكس (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*دماااغى وجعاانى جدا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

شوية قلق ..


*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عدم تركيز فى اى شىء ​


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سلمته كل حاجه وارتحت


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

:act23::t19::t32::a82::smil8::ab7::crying::36_1_38::190vu::36_19_5::186fx::010105~332::36_1_10::36_1_4::big61::01A0FF~139:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمد لله احسن حال


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جوايا حزن شديد ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

حاضر سجلت


----------



## grges monir (7 سبتمبر 2012)

قرف+ كأبة + ضيق+= اية بقى مش عارف


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شوية حزن وشوية زهق وشوية ملل وشوية صداع​


----------



## karas pop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*قرفااااااااااان*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الليلة احساسى غريب عاشق وانا مالى حبيب حبيت كل الناس لامونى حبيت احبابى باعونى قلت احب الحب احسن قلت الحب اضمن لا احب ولا ادوب ولا بعد فى يوم احزن :wub:


----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عندما الجا اليك انسى الماضى وجراحه


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رغم أنه كل شي حولي يدعو إلى الكأبة والحزن والإحباط 
إلا إني مبسوووطة وعندي أمل في بكره ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> رغم أنه كل شي حولي يدعو إلى الكأبة والحزن والإحباط
> إلا إني مبسوووطة وعندي أمل في بكره ​



Rosett
سجلت مبارح
هههههه


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بكره كمان؟؟
حاااااااااتررررررررررر
متل ما بدك
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## karas pop (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش مظبط*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*

شكل ضرس آلعقل بيطلعلى 

*حآجة وحشة خآلص* :a82:


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*نفسى انام و ارتاح فعلا بقالى فترة مش برتاح *


----------



## marmora jesus (8 سبتمبر 2012)

تعبانة جدا بمعني الكلمة


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزه انام مش عارفه


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مدبوح من الدنيا​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بحبك يا يسوع*​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (9 سبتمبر 2012)

احلى ديانة قال:


> *مدبوح من الدنيا*​


*

ليه بس يا حبيبى الدنيا ده مش بتعتك و لو مدبوح فيها ارمى نفسك قدام ربنا و قوله يا رب انت سبتنى ادبح ليه اتخناق معه و امسك كل وعوده اللى موجودة فى الكلمة و قله فين ده و فين ده ....
حينئذ تدعوه فيستجيب الرب
*​


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرهق .....​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

متعصبه :act23:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*محتـــــــــــــــار​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انفلونزا وصداع لكن نشكر ربنا بردو


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهيبر ...
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسوطه كتير
اخيرا اعترفت


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

عقلي ها يطق مش لاقيه صداقه حقيقيه


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يـوم " آخـر يمر" . . . و لـم يـتغير سـوى التـآريخ


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مبسوطه كتير
> اخيرا اعترفت



يا بختك يا نيفين
بقالي سنتين ما اعترفتش
ياووووووووويلي


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

متضايقه :act31:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
 هـــدوء




* .،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

في احسن حااااااال 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحااااااااااااااااااانه ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا رب علي كل اللي تجيبه انت اله عظيم


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

تمـــ،،ــام​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا في احسن حال دايما


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اتضايقت فاجأه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

كويسه ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزه انام :a4:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2012)

تعب وارهاق بس نشكر ربنا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا رب


----------



## bob (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*مطحون
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مترقب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

:big74::sami31:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*رايقة *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*عيانه و بعافيه شوية...........*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

كويسه ...


----------



## +febronia+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يعني عادي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر بنا 
تماااام


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2012)

هو فى اية؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*نظري هيروح في المنتدي ده 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
مجهدهـ جداً ​ 


*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*نشيط ...
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

راسي هتنفجر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبسوطه لاني زورت حبيبي البابا امبارح ^,,^*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله فرحااااااااااانه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*تماموز*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت النهاردة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*هدووووووووووء*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

حسى انى تعبانه -- او هبقا تعبانه--


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مرهقة جدا ذهنيا وجسديا


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مرهقة جدا ذهنيا وجسديا



ايه دا بقي 
كنت لسه دخله اكتبها :smil12:


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا بقي
> كنت لسه دخله اكتبها :smil12:



طب ينفع تقليديني برده ؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ببكى من ترنيمة كلماتها اثرت فيا


----------



## چاكس (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اتكهربت من شويه :new2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

* عايشه وسط الايام وبتجول وسط الساعات *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله تماااااااااااااام​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمل تقيل اوى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*م ش ع ارف ه ان ام *


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 سبتمبر 2012)

قلقانه جداا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

احساسي مختلط ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*ألم 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هــــدوء و مرتاح نفسيا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شلل فكري


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> شلل فكري



* هو فكري اتشل  :36_1_4:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هو فكري اتشل  :36_1_4:
> *​



والنبي كنت واثق انك هتدخل تتريق 


اه اتشل للاسف 

ابقي تعالي زوره بقي :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي كنت واثق انك هتدخل تتريق
> 
> 
> اه اتشل للاسف
> ...



* اجي فين 
انا صاحب مرض وبجهز نفسي للعمليات 
قوليله الف سلامه من بعيد 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
خلطبيته ...



*.،*
​


----------



## jajageorge (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مش متفائل


----------



## marmora jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بطني بتوجعني اوي من كتر العصبية
حاسة انها بتاكل في بعضها


----------



## ponponayah (14 سبتمبر 2012)

حالة هدوء غريبه جداا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*نومي ملخبط ومش عارفه ليلي من نهاري : (*


----------



## bob (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليأس :smil13:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله تماااااام​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*كابس عليا النوووووووووووم *


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
فآيقة ومرتآحة 



*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرتاح نفسيا
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

:dntknw:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2012)

123456789


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*متضايقه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*متوغوش :new2:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

احساس المنصوب عليه ):


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

محتاره جدااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرررررررررررهقه جدااااااااااا​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مرهقه جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مخنووووووووووووق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مطبقة 37 ساعة منهم 27 مذاكرة و 4 هياس و 3 كورس و الباقى هروب من الكورس  من الاخر مهيسة و هموت و انام*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسووووطة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام اهو عايشين


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لسه مصدومه من موقف امبارح
مش قادره اتخيل الناس تتحول لذئاب


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله 
النهارده انا مبسوطه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 سبتمبر 2012)

محتارة​


----------



## چاكس (16 سبتمبر 2012)

عايز اضرب حد


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارتياااااح ومزيد من الثقه بالنفس
اشكرك يا رررب *


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بقنع نفسى انى كويسة


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووطه*
*اول يوم شغل ليا انهارده*
*اخيراً حسيت انى بفايده D:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ارهاق والم فظيع


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

_الف سلامة يا فينا_
_ نشكر الله تعب بسيط_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*متلخبطه*


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*قلبي بدق -____-​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 سبتمبر 2012)

حيرانه جدااا ومش عارفه اعمل ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2012)

اهو  يا  مسهل    خنقه


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*حماس ...*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

بحآول أكون تمآم  ...


*
.،*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 سبتمبر 2012)

تماممممممممم


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*عصافير بطني بدأت تُزقزق -_____-​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاسه اني في ملكوت تاني*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

توهان ونفسي انام نوم عميق جداااااااا
واصحي الاقي نفسي حد تاني او ارجع لزمان
يااااااااااااااااااه احساس جميل قوي
بس يا خساره بقي 
الزمن مش بيرجع تاني للاسف


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

over loaded


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*جعان ومش عارف اكل *​


----------



## mero_engel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد  مبقتش عارفه مالي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزا.أ بكى من كتر ما توهت فى الشارع و تعبت من اللف


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرهقه جداً ... بدون اسباب ...
نمت كتير ... وكأنى منمتش اصلاً ... وحالى حال المطبقين *


----------



## سانتي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*منزعجة بشدة><​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاسس ان المسكنات اللي في مصر كلها مضروبه 
*​


----------



## bob (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*مُحبط
*


----------



## چاكس (17 سبتمبر 2012)

عامل دمااغ عالية


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ارهاق فظيع ودوشه في راسي
بس كان يوم ممتع جدا ماحستيش بالوقت


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2012)

وحيـد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ذكرياتي مش سيباني في حالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

محتارة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*زفت زفت زفت
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

حصري ولاول مره في حياتي
احساس بالنشاط 



ومحدش يقر بقي


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حصري ولاول مره في حياتي
> احساس بالنشاط
> 
> 
> ...


انا ؟؟؟؟ بقى ههههه:ura1:


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ضيق  كالعادة


----------



## +sano+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*تايه وتعبااااااااان وقرفااااااااااااان وكل حاجه حلوه بصراحه* :ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*منفوخ *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

قلقانة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

:thnk0001::dntknw:


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

مخنوقة 



*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*نشكر الله   حبة  خنقه 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

وحده وفراااااااااغ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مخنوقة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مش كويسه


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2012)

احساس جميل قبل النهرده ما عرفتوش


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

صداع رخممممممم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اووووووووف
رجعنا تاني لالم المعده والدوخه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

انا هخلص من النفخه دي امتي بس يا رب 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا هخلص من النفخه دي امتي بس يا رب​


 خد الهديه  دى يا عياد خلص على اى نفخه تقابلك .......






 بقيت غلسه اهوووو:yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خد الهديه  دى يا عياد خلص على اى نفخه تقابلك .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ايوه كده فرحيني 
حسسيني اني بفيد الاجيال الجديده بغلاستي ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايوه كده فرحيني *
> *حسسيني اني بفيد الاجيال الجديده بغلاستي ههههههههههه*​


 
 هههههههههههههههههههه هو انا اقدر انكر فضل المثتر بتاعى بردو هههههههههههههههههه:t31:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

امممممممم ..


----------



## karas pop (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نعسااااااااان


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مُــرهـــق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*جعااااانه نووووم*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جعااااانه نووووم*


ههههههههههه طب قومى كولى قصدى نامى هههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه طب قومى كولى قصدى نامى هههه​


اززيك ياحبيبتي 
بامانه عمرك اطول من عمري كنت لسه هبعتلك رساله 
لقيتك معلقه علي مشاركتي

انا فعلا هقوم اانام ساعه يمكن افوق وابقي اجي ^^


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اززيك ياحبيبتي
> بامانه عمرك اطول من عمري كنت لسه هبعتلك رساله
> لقيتك معلقه علي مشاركتي
> 
> انا فعلا هقوم اانا ساعه يمكن افوق وابقي اجي ^^


نوم الهنا يا حبى هستناكى لما تصحى ابقى ابعتيلى رسالة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*الم مستمر ..!!​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> نوم الهنا يا حبى هستناكى لما تصحى ابقى ابعتيلى رسالة ​


  الله يهنيكي ويسعدك يارب و تمام حبيبتي ماشي اتفقنا :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شوية قلق ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شوية قلق ​


*ان شاء الله يارورو ربنا يسعد اوقاتك ويحلي ايامك ياارب
ويفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل قلك يارب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ان شاء الله يارورو ربنا يسعد اوقاتك ويحلي ايامك ياارب
> ويفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل قلك يارب*


ميرسى يا قلبى ويفرح قلبك انتى كمان ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

بشكرك يارب في كل حاال


----------



## bob (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*lonely
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

احسن حال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2012)

موجوع ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام  ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

زهقانه ..​


----------



## سانتي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ثقتي بالله كبيرة^^​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووطة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حيرة وقلق ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*سلامتك من الحيره ياحبيبتي

انا احساسي عاديه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلامتك من الحيره ياحبيبتي
> 
> انا احساسي عاديه
> *


تسلميلى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ما بعرف


----------



## max mike (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*عادى ولا حاجة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااع​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*مطبقة بقالى يومين و لفيت نص مديتنى فى يوم  ارهااااااااااااااااق بس مبسوطة *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

احسن حال الصبح ده بيروقلي اعصابي


----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*إحباط غير عادي
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي اتحرر يا رب من الضعف


----------



## سانتي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*انتصرت ^.^​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى ارتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش مركزة خالص .. فيا حاجة مش فهماها *


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تعبانه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا  فرحانه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بردااااااانة و حرارتي فوووق


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مضايق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 سبتمبر 2012)

كويسه نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشي الحال


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

تفكير+قلق+حيرة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تفكير+قلق+حيرة​


كل ده

ربنا يطمن قلبك ويريح بالك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل ده
> 
> ربنا يطمن قلبك ويريح بالك يارب


ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يخليكى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*ويخليكي انتي كمان ليا يارب*


----------



## bob (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعبان
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
مرهقة شوية ...​ 


*.،*​


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2012)

تعبت بجد


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هــــدوء​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*زهقت من تمثيل البسمةنفسى احسها بجد
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحانه..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمد لله كويسة ​


----------



## mero_engel (23 سبتمبر 2012)

محتاجه صلواتكم ليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> محتاجه صلواتكم ليا


ربنا معاكى يا قمر ​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

زهقان كلعاده ..


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

عندى ارق ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا كومان عندي ارق رهييييييييب


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا كومان عندي ارق رهييييييييب


مع انى منمتش كام ساعة من امبارح ونفسى انام ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مع انى منمتش كام ساعة من امبارح ونفسى انام ​


مش عارفه ده من ايه بجد
ربنا يعيننا بقي


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تمام ..
واخت تمام
قرايبها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليوم بادى غلط !!*

*بس هصلحه انشالله لو اقف على راسى .. مش هضيع يوم انا باذن ربنا *


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*فرحان وزعلان ف نفس الوقت
احساس غريب ومتناقض​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كله تمام 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نعسانه قوي
عاوزه اقوم انام


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هتوحشونى​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هتجنن


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

سعيده


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

شوية صدآع 



*.، *​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*كويس اخيراً *​


----------



## Critic (24 سبتمبر 2012)

فــراغ


----------



## marmora jesus (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كرهت حياتي كلها باللي فيها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

وحشتيني اوووووووووووي​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*خليط من الحزن والفرح
السعادة والالم
تفاؤل وتشاؤم

وكله ف وقت واحد سبحان الله ومع بعض​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسووووطة ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*جايبة اخرى*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكره كله كويس


----------



## +febronia+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

no comment .. ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*حيررررررره​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*انفراد ولاول مره هذا العام 

من غير مروحه 
انا سقعان 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مدايقه شويه...​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

حزن وخوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

حززززززززززززن​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكرربنا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*زهقانة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووط علشان حضرت قداس عيد الصليب النهاردة واتناولت


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*قلقانه جداااااااا​*


----------



## bob (27 سبتمبر 2012)

متضايق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتحسس جرحى باناملي ، لا لأحس بألمى
و لا لأعرف عمقه او حجمه
بل لأبحث عن اماكن لمسك لي 
و انت تغرسي سكينك فيه  *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا  عايشه وكله تمام


----------



## zezza (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بكرة اجازة و بعده اجازة :ura1::ura1:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ألم​* *عندما نغلق الاديره لانها أصبحت مكان مهدد وغير آمن عندها يجب ان نشعر جميعاً بالالم   *



مش فاهم .. وضحي اكتر !!!!!! أديرة ايه اللي تتقفل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## +febronia+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مضيعه ع اخر ... -_-


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*متكسرهـ 
*



.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهدودة جسديا بس نفسيا مرتاحة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مش فاهم .. وضحي اكتر !!!!!! أديرة ايه اللي تتقفل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!



تاريخ المشاركه دى يا طارق كان  29-09-2008, 09:45 :t19::t19:AM​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2012)

حزن بس حزن حلو .......!!


----------



## bob (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا مبالاه
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

شآيفة من كل حآجة أتنين :fun_lol:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## سانتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*
الحمدُ لله...​*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

زهقانه من كتر التفكير


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2012)

النساء  أكثر المخلوقات ثرثرة , ومع ذلك فهن يكتمن نصف ما يعرفن.
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*مكسورة من جوايا *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكره علي كل حال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*نفسى انااااااااااااااااااااااااام *


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2012)

صباحوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
بعد 16 ساعة نوووووووم D:
نمت عن كل الأسبوع ههههههههههه ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> تاريخ المشاركه دى يا طارق كان  29-09-2008, 09:45 :t19::t19:AM​



:love34::love34:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*


REDEMPTION قال:





:love34::love34:

أنقر للتوسيع...


عااادى يا طارق ولا يهمك محدش اخد بااااله :cry2:*


----------



## mero_engel (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2012)

فرحه كبيرة فى غابه من الاحزان 
اشكرك يارب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 سبتمبر 2012)

كله حلو فله وعنب نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (28 سبتمبر 2012)

خايفة ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش قادرة اتكلم*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

محتاجة حنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

إشرآق ... وتفآؤل 



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا كله تمام


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

كله حلوووووووو جميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ارهاق وتعب فظاع
وحاسه بشلل عقلي


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +febronia+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي احس بالامان ...​


----------



## bob (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا مبالاه :dntknw:
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

**مزقططة * :t31:
*


.،*​ 
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حلو التفاؤل
سجلنا يلا


----------



## Mesopotamia (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ظايع ولا اعرف ما السبب


----------



## سانتي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*همة تُعانق السَحاب..​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ღ مـﮯـش●عاړف●●حٌُـٌاسـ.،.ـس●انٌُي●مـﮯـهيس●اڿړ●ـإًلشـ،ً/ـاړع●ღ​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مضيعة خالص .. :smil13:


----------



## Anas2 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ذايب في الحب:wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*ضغطى واطى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حاسة بضيق وخنقة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حيره وتردد​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا محدش يبقي عايش في ظل القدير ويتعب


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

كله حلوووووووووو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفا...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوطه شويه..​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

:crying:


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووط علشان هروح القداس دلوقتى ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*قلقانه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

:36_19_5:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مصدع ومخنوق


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يأأأأأأأأأأس


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

صداااااااااااااع​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

دور برد زي الفل مضيعني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو اخد اجازة من الحياة اسبوع ؟؟ مبقاش عايشة اسبوع بس *


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أكتوبر 2012)

lonely


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفة اختار​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

# اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض، وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوي
# اذكر دم المسيح المسكوب من أجلك، فتعرف تماما ما هى قيمة حياتك، وتصبح غالية في عينيك فلا تبددها بعيش مسرف (لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن).
# اذكر وعود الله الجميلة، وحينئذ تتعزى في كل ضيقاتك، واٍن نسيتها، قل كما قال داود النبي. 

(أذكر لي كلامك الذي جعلتني عليه أتكل. هذا الذي عزاني في مذلتي، لأن قولك أحياني) (مز 118)


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*سجل احساسك*



مصطفى 1971 قال:


> # اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض، وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوي
> # اذكر دم المسيح المسكوب من أجلك، فتعرف تماما ما هى قيمة حياتك، وتصبح غالية في عينيك فلا تبددها بعيش مسرف (لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن).
> # اذكر وعود الله الجميلة، وحينئذ تتعزى في كل ضيقاتك، واٍن نسيتها، قل كما قال داود النبي.
> 
> (أذكر لي كلامك الذي جعلتني عليه أتكل. هذا الذي عزاني في مذلتي، لأن قولك أحياني) (مز 118)



*من كتاب كلمة منفعة - البابا شنوده الثالث*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مصحصه ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كله حلو من عند ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أكتوبر 2012)

انا علي الطريق مسافر
ومش مرتاح للسواق اللي معايا
استرها معايا يا رب


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا علي الطريق مسافر
> ومش مرتاح للسواق اللي معايا
> استرها معايا يا رب



هههههههههه ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2012)

صدااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

* تعبآنة
مش عآرفة أكون تمآم
 
 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفسى اضحك من قلبى و مش عارفة *


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بدات اتفائل نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الحزن مالى قلبى ​


----------



## چاكس (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*جنااااان*


----------



## grges monir (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بداية يوم سيئة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## چاكس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سكووووت


----------



## +sano+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفسى افرح *


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2012)

نشاااااااااااااااط


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*ميتة من التعب *


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

زهققققققققققققققققققققق
مَلللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااااان مش عارف ليه *
*والغريب اني مخنوق في نفس الوقت *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مرتااااااااااحه جدا نشكر الله


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*احبااااااط​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مش حاسه باي حاجه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحانه الحمدلله​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عااتي ....


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رزعه 15 ساعة نوم متواصل لما خللت *


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

صداااااااع رهيب


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

bad mood :36_19_5:


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

seriously a very bad mood:36_1_10: its getting worse


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*شغل ..*


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 أكتوبر 2012)

احبااااااااااااااااااط


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

بدأت أصدع  



*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبقتش فارقه​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*خايفة اوى *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

خايفة ومش قادرة اوقف عياط :crying::crying:


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي اموت وارتاح من الالم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش متزن وحاسس اني عايز اضحك*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

صدآع صعب 



*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر الرب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

...


----------



## mero_engel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفه انا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ضغط نفسى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي اجري ​


----------



## marcelino (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ملل ملل​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اكتئاب وحزن


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*نفسى اتعلم قولة وانا ماااااااالى ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أكتوبر 2012)

صاحي بس نايم


----------



## چاكس (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*مضااايق *


----------



## white.angel (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*مجروحه *


----------



## grges monir (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كرهت العيشة وال عيشنها
بصراحة كدةكتير قوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوطة الحمد لله ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

رغبة شديدة فى البكاء بشدة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*مخنوقة بس مبسوطة ان الدنيا كانت بتمطر جاااااااااااامد* ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*محتار شويه​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

قرفانة كل هالدنيا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*نايمه 15 ساعه متواصل وحاسه اني لسه عايزه اتخمد تاني : (*


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

 محتآرة جداً ...





 *.،*​


----------



## bob (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*مظلوم
*


----------



## چاكس (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*زعلااان*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*جيم اوووووووووووفر ..!!​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جيم اوووووووووووفر ..!!​*


*مفيش Play again ؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مفيش Play again ؟
> *​



*لا خلاص كفايه كده :close_tem 
انا قررت بشددددده مثقش فى ولا حد حتى نفسى :t7:ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا خلاص كفايه كده :close_tem
> انا قررت بشددددده مثقش فى ولا حد حتى نفسى :t7:ههههههههه*



* خلاص بما  انك بقيتي مبتثقيش في نفسك 
قوليلي انا علي كل اسرارك وسيبك من نفسك علشان انا بشك فيها بصراحه 
ومتنسيش ان النفس اماره بالسوء هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * خلاص بما  انك بقيتي مبتثقيش في نفسك
> قوليلي انا علي كل اسرارك وسيبك من نفسك علشان انا بشك فيها بصراحه
> ومتنسيش ان النفس اماره بالسوء هههههههههههههههه
> *​


*ما انا هسألك انت مين هتقولى عياد
هقولك اثبت الاول بقى :t9:
متنساش المره الجايه تجيب معاك بطاقتك هههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما انا هسألك انت مين هتقولى عياد
> هقولك اثبت الاول بقى :t9:
> متنساش المره الجايه تجيب معاك بطاقتك هههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههه
حقك بردوا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2012)

:36_33_7::36_1_46:


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحان لفرح الاخرين


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

 *رآيقة ^_^* 



 *.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى صدااااااع رخم​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*مخلصة امتحانات ...  ........... يااااااااااة احساس جديد يتكون من فرح و ضحك هستيرى و حيرة و اشتياق و حرية و حبسة روح و قلة نوم و قلة تركيز و ارهاق شديد مع لمحة حزن و لا مبالاة و يعقبهم هدووووووووووء *


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2012)

متعزى جدآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## +febronia+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس رخم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارتياااااااح*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

خايفة ومش عارفه اتصرف وحاسة مش هتعدى على خير


----------



## bob (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبسوط
*


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2012)

متكدره


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*رايقة *


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أكتوبر 2012)

روحي بتتسحب مني


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الخوف هيقتلنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبسوطة *


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ارهاق رخم​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انتحاااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جوايا نار ما تبانش من بره وبداري فيها لحد ما قلبي ما تعب


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحان بربنـــــــــا


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ولا كان على البال ولا الخاطر اللى حصل


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*زعلآنة منى .. وعليآ 


*.،*
*
*​


----------



## چاكس (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسطووووول *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصدعة دماغى هتفرقع *


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2012)

حيرة واحساس بالضعف 
مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اكتئاااااااااااااب هووووووووووووف


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرررررك يارب ​


----------



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ملل رخم​


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرهقه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى صدااااااع ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *سيئ جداً 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قلبى حزين على بلدى ..!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

قمه التعب والارهاق والالم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ارهاق بفرح


----------



## چاكس (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*فااااااايق*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش عارفة !!*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

راااااااااائع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرهقة *


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف 
حاسس انى مكتئب وقرفان


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2012)

حاسس بخيبة عشان  اتنرفزت ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تماااااااام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*قلقانه شويه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

صداااااااااااااااع كالعادة ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كله حلووووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفة ​


----------



## +sano+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشيط  *


----------



## Mesopotamia (16 أكتوبر 2012)

حزين جداً


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا ........... جوايا سلام


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2012)

زوووفت


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

عايشة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*برد واحتقان 
بس مبسوط*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *مصدعة جداً 



*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مرتاااحه


----------



## white.angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش مبسوطه *​


----------



## sid (16 أكتوبر 2012)

حزينه


----------



## ابن المغرب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

محتار في امري​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرهقة بس مبسوطة *


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2012)

furious


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

خااايفه بس بحاول اقوي نفسي​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الارهاق هيموتنى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكره علي كل حال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*عالية اوى و رايقة اوى *


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*محتار 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*مخنوقة ومش قادرة اتكلم مع حد *​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بحاول اقاوح معايا واعيش


----------



## چاكس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*مضاااااااايق جدا *


----------



## +sano+ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*متفائل ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*هادية *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووط نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي اغير جو​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوطة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكرربنا علي كل شئ​


----------



## bob (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*هطير من الفرح و زعلان
*


----------



## grges monir (19 أكتوبر 2012)

حزن وضيق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*مكسل جداااااااا​*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

حزينة ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرتاحة و عندى امل فى بكرة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبان ومكسر خالص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

خووووف​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاجة حضن امي​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أكتوبر 2012)

عادي كله للخير


----------



## چاكس (20 أكتوبر 2012)

عايز انااام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أكتوبر 2012)

انا زي ما انا


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش عارف *
*مقهور وسعيد من حاجه واحده *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مدمره نفسيا وجسديا
بس نشكر ربنا في كل الاحوال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اكيد مدايقه طالما رجعت من ....
الشيطان شاااطر برضو
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرهقة ارهاق رهيب .. بس لسة قادرة ابتسم على الاقل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مرهقة جدا جدا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اخيييييرا 
مبسوطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مش قادر افتح عنيا !


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*
*
* حآجآت كتير جوآيآ
مش حآبة أقولهآ .. ولآ قآدرة أستحملهآ 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هى ليه الناس مش بتسيب الواحد فى حاله-- حتى لو الواحد سايب الكل فى حاله و قاعد جنب الحيطه لوحده--- المفروض اخرم الحيطه و اقعد جواها!!!


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوووووووووووطه


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2012)

روبابيكيا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*قمة الارهااااااااااق​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبانة اوي وجسمي سخن جدا وزوري ملتهب جدا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*بفكررررر
و نفسي يكون عقلي ده بزورار علشان اوقفه شوية*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارهاق من كل حاجه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*مضطرب وبفكر*

*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مرهقة جدا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مخنووووووووقة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مرررررتاحة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الاحاسيس جوايا
كوكتيل متنوع مش عارف ازاي

بس نشكر الله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أكتوبر 2012)

تسيب ما بعده تسيب
جيت الشغل  ملقيتش شاي ولا نسكافيه
احساس بالنوم بقي


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مهموم ومتضايق​*


----------



## +sano+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووط​​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مرتاحة اوى بس ميتة من الارهاق ..*


----------



## white.angel (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبسوطه انى بدأت اخد خطوه ايجابيه فى مستقبلى*
*احساس جميل ان حلمك تحققه بأيدك *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

مرهقة إرهآق آلسنيـــن :blush2:



*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبان    ومخنوق


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى اطمئنان داخلى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوووووووووووط علشان اتناولت لتانى مرة 
وااااااااااو هههههههه


----------



## چاكس (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*شعور بالسعادة*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمدلله فرحانه​


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2012)

محدش مرتاح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوطه اوووووووووي​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعبان اوى  *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*ورايا حاجات كتير اعملها بس مكسلة و مأنتخة *


----------



## چاكس (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*فااااااضى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فى امل​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*قلقانة بس بحاول اتماسك *


----------



## سهم الغدر (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ملللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالي مشغوووول​*


----------



## Twin (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*مازلت حي*​


----------



## marcelino (26 أكتوبر 2012)

حيـــران​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

زحلانه شويه ومأموصه​


----------



## كرسماس (26 أكتوبر 2012)

الله الذى اعبده بر وحى هيعلن ذاته الوقت اللى جاى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعبانة *


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مش مبسوطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بالي مشغوووول​*


بالك مشغول بايه يا ميكى ها ها ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

زهقانة ونفسى اخرج ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى صدااااااااااااع ​


----------



## كرسماس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسى انام


----------



## چاكس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*مضااااايق من الدنيا كلها *


----------



## كرسماس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الدنيا حلوه


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

متضايقة يارب رحمتك​


----------



## ماثيا (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ارحمني يارب وارحم من هم اغلى الناس عندي تحت جناحك ياصاحب الرحمة الالهية


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

زوووفت ​


----------



## ماثيا (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حزينة جدا لان ماما شوية تعبانة فبالي عندها


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2012)

حزن بالخيبه ناحيه مل حاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*رااااااايق​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*مخنوق جدا
*​


----------



## jajageorge (28 أكتوبر 2012)

متفائل لانتخاب البابا غدا وكلنانصلى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مصدع ومكسر وحاسس انى واقع من الدور العاشر هههههه


----------



## چاكس (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجو جميل فى Alex
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بسمع اغانى ورايقة اخر روقااااان ​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أكتوبر 2012)

خايفة الاعصار ابتدا , ربنا يستر الصوت مرعب


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبانة ومخنوقة كتير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*حاسس اني عايش بلا داعي *​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس حلوووووو


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

تعبان وزعلان  بسبب امبارح  الهى تولع يالى فبالى


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مرهق لكن نشكر الرب


----------



## همسات مسلمة (29 أكتوبر 2012)

سعيدة


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بشكر ربنا انه لسا مدينى فرصة انى اعيش معاها 
وانه رحوم وحنان بجد بحبك يا يسووووووووووع
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ديه حاجات جميلة اوى الاعصار شد حيله جامد حاجات بتطير على الشباك قدامى كنت حاسه هتيجى فى وشى وانا قاعدة 
ديه حاجة جميلة جدا جدا ديه فرصة سعيدة جدا جدا :new6::new6:


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مرتاحه


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

_ههههههههههه   فرحان  بعمل عشا
_​


----------



## jajageorge (29 أكتوبر 2012)

فى قمة سعادتى من نتيجة الانتخاب يارب كمل عمل يديك


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مرهقة جدا وعندى صدااع فظيع ​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*الف سلامة رورو*
*مبسوط مش عارف ليه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *الف سلامة رورو*
> *مبسوط مش عارف ليه*​


الله يسلمك يا جون اوعى تكون مبسوط علشان انا تعبانة ههههههههه​


----------



## چاكس (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف ابطل سجاير ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2012)

متعزى


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> مش عارف ابطل سجاير ..


أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مرتاحة .. وللرب الحمد والشكر​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أكتوبر 2012)

احساس جميييييييييل  مخلوط بالخوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شعور بالكسل ​


----------



## چاكس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

صداااع


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*فرحان ومشتاااااااااق
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحااااااااااان​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## چاكس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

حد من الجيران بيشرب حشيش و انا شامم .. الشباك مفتووح ^_^


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

تعبآنة جداً 



*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> تعبآنة جداً
> 
> ...


الف سلامة عليكى يا قمر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فرحااااااااااااااان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> فرحااااااااااااااان​


يارب دايما يا جون ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يارب دايما يا جون ​


_اهو انتى يا رورو
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بسمع وعظة لابونا داود لمعى مبسوطة جدا بيها ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشتاقة *


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مشتاقة *


*ربنا يديكى اللى بتتمنيه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوطة ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مستبد!


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

عاوزة انام ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى صداااااااع ​


----------



## چاكس (31 أكتوبر 2012)

زهقااااااااان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

قلق ..​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الـــــــم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كسلانة جدا ​


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## چاكس (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشغوووول


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2012)

_زحلان علشان الاجازة  خلصت _​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوئه شويه...
عايزا راحه من الدنيا.


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مخنوئه شويه...
> عايزا راحه من الدنيا.


سلامتك يا قمر من الخنقة 
انشالله انا وانتى لا هههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*زهقانة اوى *


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*هاديه "ربنا يستر D: "*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هاديه "ربنا يستر D: "*



*أشك :new6:*


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *أشك :new6:*



*مش بزمتك هاديه انهارده **:fun_lol:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش بزمتك هاديه انهارده **:fun_lol:*​


*
طب مالكيش دعوة بذمتى احسن :smil15:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله احسن شويه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوووووقة من كل حاجة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

زهق + ضيق = خنقة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

احسن شوية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كسلانة اوووووووى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانه وحيرانه وحزززززيييييينه اووووي


----------



## bob (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*سلام داخلي و فرح 
*


----------



## oesi no (2 نوفمبر 2012)

انتظار قد يطول


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*صداع غير طبيعى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صداع غير طبيعى *


سلامتك يا بيبى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سلامتك يا بيبى ​



*الله يسلمك يا حبيبى


خلاص عملت لنفسى دوشة اعلى من الصداع نفسه مادام خربانة خربانة :smile01*


----------



## چاكس (3 نوفمبر 2012)

هدوووء


----------



## تعيسة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يأس واحباط قووووووووووووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوطة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحاااااااااااااانه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*زفت 
حاسس بزفت*​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2012)

عايله الهم


----------



## marmora jesus (3 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبانة جدا :'(


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اه يا وجع السنين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*متشوقه جداا اعرف نتيجه القرعه الهيكليه *


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة وخايفة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ااااااااااااه يا رب


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة مش عارفة ليه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2012)

هيه هيه هيه هيه هيه

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بأبونا الجديد البطريرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوطة اووووووووى باختيار ربنا للبابا الجديد​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا رب على اختيارك​


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوووووووطه جدا


----------



## marcelino (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

على اد ما انا فرحانة بالبابا الجديد 
بس حاسة بحزن 
وحاسة بفقدان البابا شنودة ​


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة


----------



## +sano+ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاسس انى اعمى !!!!!!! *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2012)

هلكانة جدا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*رغبة فى الوحدة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*متوتره وقلقانه مووووووووووووووووووووت*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

feeling good​


----------



## +sano+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*Now optimistic !!​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بفكر مش عارفة فى ايه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحااااااااانه وبرداااااااانه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*مخنوقة و مصدعة *


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مالهوش وصف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

احساس بالكأبة ​


----------



## +sano+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبسوووط ومتفائل ان الاحلى لم ياتى بعد*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء عجيب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هدوء عجيب *


مش عادتك يا بنتى خير اللهم ما اجعله خير ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عادتك يا بنتى خير اللهم ما اجعله خير ​



*فى الغالب الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفة :fun_oops:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فى الغالب الهدوء الذى يسبق العاصفة :fun_oops:*


يارب استر يارب ههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 نوفمبر 2012)

:





رورو ايهاب قال:


> يارب استر يارب ههههههههه​


:love45:


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة شوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووووطه
اشكرك يا رب اشكرررررررررك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## +sano+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*really nice mood ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشعر بالارتياااااح​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ضغوط نفسية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هناك  شعور 
 لا يكتب ولا يحكى  ولا يبكى 
 هو يؤلم  فقط​


----------



## تعيسة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

احسن بكتير من اول
الحمد لك يا الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو انا دراسة منامش .. اجازة برضه منامش .. ايه الذل اللى انا فيه دة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوقه ومداايقه من نفسي جدااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشى الحال ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارف متفائل ليه برضو ههههههههه


----------



## bob (7 نوفمبر 2012)

confused


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدع وفاقد اي احساس بالحياه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

موجوعه اوووي


----------



## تعيسة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة شوي
والحمد لله


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال


----------



## تعيسة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

افكاري مخربشة
يا رب ساعدني


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووطة ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حزززززينه وقلقانه


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> حزززززينه وقلقانه



ليه يا ميرو
ربنا يكون معك


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ليه يا ميرو
> ربنا يكون معك


ميررررررررررررسي يا كليمو 
صلي من اجلي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحااااااانه لان عملت مقلب في حد كدا هههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مرررررررررتاحة ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاسس اني الشرايح والمسامير اللي في ايدي اتخلعوا من مكانهم
*​


----------



## تعيسة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله ع كل حاجة


----------



## +sano+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*احساس يصعب وصفه ... بس طاير من الانبساط ​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

حلوووووووو


----------



## چاكس (9 نوفمبر 2012)

Not afraid


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*نايم 4 ساعات وعندي صداع مبالغ فيه 
ولسه صوت الخبط ولرزع وضرب النار بيحوم حوليا 
*​


----------



## تعيسة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارفة بشو حاسة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*نشكر ربنا 
زفت 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالرغم من البرد .. بس اللعب تحت المطر متعة لا تقاوم و خصوصًا بلبس صيفى  *


----------



## روزي86 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +sano+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*شغف وحيره لذيذه ​*


----------



## تعيسة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

خايفة ومتوترة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*جسم حي 
جواه عقل وقلب اموت 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

متفائل بردو


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2012)

زهق وخنقه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ارهااااااااق​


----------



## تعيسة (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مش مرتاحة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مش مبسوط 
مش مرتاح
مش عاوز اتعب حد معايا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

عاوزة انام وعندى صدااااااع​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي الاقي نفسي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

I do not know​


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ززهق وملل​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

عايزه اتخانق وتكون خنااقه شد شعووووور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*مفعول المسكن راح وفيلم الاكشن هيبداء اهو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه اتخانق وتكون خنااقه شد شعووووور


ليه كدا بس الطيب احسن يا لولو ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*فطسانة ضحك *


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أأأأه​


----------



## Samir poet (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوق  اوووى


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوقة كتير *:/*


----------



## Mesopotamia (12 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اسعد انسان في الدنيا والشكر للرب يسوع وامي مريم العذراء لسماع رجاءي
شكرا يارب شكرا امي مريم


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مبسوووطهـ 
*
 



*.،*​


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبت من الانتظار


----------



## Mesopotamia (12 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت اسعد انسان في الدنيا عندما سمعت زوجتي حامل بطفل بعد مرور سنتين والان انا حزين جدا لوفاة جدتي الحبيبه اليوم بعد سماعي للخبر المفرح اشكر الرب على كل شيء


----------



## amalon (12 نوفمبر 2012)

عاشقة الأسمراني... )


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مرررتاحة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*بنام و انا قاعدة .. فين السرير *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اها ......​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جعانه عايزه اكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جعانه عايزه اكل


يا حبيبتى تعالى وانا اعزمك على الاكل ههههههههه ​


----------



## تعيسة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## چاكس (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رااايق


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

محتارة ومش عارفة اخد قرار​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*رايقة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحــــانة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

متغاااااااااااااااظه
:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> متغاااااااااااااااظه
> :smil13::smil13::smil13:




:thnk0001::thnk0001:هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحانه ...​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2012)

حاسه اني بودع و يومي قرب
رحمتك يااارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاسه اني بودع و يومي قرب
> رحمتك يااارب


بعد الشرعنك يا لولو ليه كدا ​


----------



## تعيسة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

كسلانة حيرانة مش عارفة شعوري بالزبط


----------



## amalon (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوووطة كتير بس اشتقتلو أكترررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاسس ان مفيش مخلوق بقي يفرق معايا *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)

إحساس صعب ---
 لما الواحد يعض لسانه 
 اىىىىى هههههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مممممممم زهقانة كتييير ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

هلكانة من التعب ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*احبااااااااط وتعب نفسى​*


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يظل الوضع كما هو حتى ياذن الرب


----------



## amalon (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يا متاهات روحي

 ...لا أحد هنا

 لا أحد


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووط علشان اتناولت النهاردة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

فررررررحانة اوووووووى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

متفااااااااااااائل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عندي امل من بكره​


----------



## تعيسة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*جعانة *


----------



## amalon (15 نوفمبر 2012)

برداااااااااااانة


----------



## تعيسة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

موجوعة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*متضايقة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*موجووووووع 
والمسكن بقي زي اللبان 
*​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ندممممممممممممم
انى كنت تايهة فى منتديات مش مسيحية اتعلم فى حاجات عن الكمبيوتر وانزل مواضيع وسيبت منتدى الكنيسة بالرغم انى مشتركة فية من فترة كبيرة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله مبسوووووطه​


----------



## +sano+ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*متفائل جدااااااااا​*


----------



## تعيسة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

حزينة علي عم بصير وموجوعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*مررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أحلى شي في الموضوع إنه صار إسمنا "سحيجة"
> على وزن "شبيحة" في سوريا و"فلول" في مصر ههههههههههههه
> عموما أنا "سحيجة" وأفتخر



*هههههههههههه متنكريش أنى كنت بدربك من زمان على اللقب ده يا روزايتى ولا نسيتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لأ ما بقدر أنكر يا غالية أبدااا
> كلنا فلول وشبيحة وسحيجة هههههههههههه
> صلواتك معنا يعدي هالأزمة على خير يا دونتي



*احلى القااااااب :yahoo:
امييين يااااااا رب يعديكوا ويعدينا منها على خير يا روزايتى وترجع بلادنا زى ما كانت هاديه ومستقره *


----------



## Zion3000 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

حزين جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبان ومرهق وحاسس انى واقع من الدور العشرين ههههههههه


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مهمووووووووووووووومة من حال مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ضيق القلب اصبح غير محتمل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله كويسه​


----------



## تعيسة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## چاكس (17 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيس ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعبانة نفسيًا أوى و بحاول اعمل كويسة *


----------



## تعيسة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

حزينة


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ببكى من المنظر دةصللولنا يا جماعة 





http://gate.ahram.org.eg/Media/News/2012/11/17


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

احساس مستحيل توصفه الكلمات
من شده المه ووجعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوطة اووووووى 
علشان اتناولت واعترفت ​


----------



## تعيسة (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مدايقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

زينه والله زينه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> زينه والله زينه​


زينه غالية علينا زى ضى عنينا زينه زينه زينه 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> زينه غالية علينا زى ضى عنينا زينه زينه زينه
> ههههههههههه​




ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا ربى


----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اتخنقت وتعبت 
خدنى وريحنى


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب ساعدني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ليه الناس حشريه؟؟
 ليه كل واحد عينو فى افعال غيرو-- و نازل ينقد فيها و يحلل فيها و يتوهم و يعمل افلام عليها!!
 ليك كل واحد ميهتمش بنفسه و بئفاعله  هو ...
 اعتقد لو ركزنا  هنلاقى نفسنا بنعمل اسواء من  الى عمالين ننقد فيهم--

للاسف!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*جعانة و عايزة انام و عايزة ارتاح و اسمع موسيقى و اكل شيكولاتة و النور مطفى .. *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جعانة و عايزة انام و عايزة ارتاح و اسمع موسيقى و اكل شيكولاتة و النور مطفى .. *



عندى فراخ مشوية ........ ابعتلك ورك :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جعانة و عايزة انام و عايزة ارتاح و اسمع موسيقى و اكل شيكولاتة و النور مطفى .. *


 تعالى جنبى هههههههههههههههههه
 انا قافله النور وباكل شيكولاته


----------



## تعيسة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## چاكس (20 نوفمبر 2012)

عامل عاملة ^.^


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر الرب ع كل حال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسمع جورج وسوف زمن العجايب ومتسلطنه اخر سلطنة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عندى فراخ مشوية ........ ابعتلك ورك :fun_lol:



*شالله يخليكى ليا .. ممكن تبقى صدر مش بحب الورك انا :new6:
*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعالى جنبى هههههههههههههههههه
> انا قافله النور وباكل شيكولاته



*سيدى يا سيدى .. انا جاية فى الطريق اهو :bud:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ومالهم معدومي الاحساس عايشين احلى دنيا
محروووووق اي احساس يموت صاحبو  من حزن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايدي واوا 





*​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

متفائلة ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايدي واوا *​
> *
> 
> *​


 روح شفلك حد يبوس الواوا---
 علشان تبقا الواوا "بح" :gy0000:
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :smile02


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوووووطة اووووووووى​


----------



## چاكس (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*مهيبر..*


----------



## تعيسة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## thebreak-up (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*فرحان*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

i don't know .. :\


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لامبالاه


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*depressed*


----------



## thebreak-up (22 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *depressed*




*شقاوة قلم مكتئبة!؟ مش معقوووووووووووول. *


----------



## تعيسة (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2012)

:|


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عندى صداااااع رخم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عايزه اكل:36_1_4:


----------



## تعيسة (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووط لان ربنا بيحبنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله علي كل شئ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مسوط لاني رجعت للمنتدي تاني ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*زعلانة عليكى يا بلادى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ماانا كنت كوسه
ماانا كنت كويسه
لازم يعني
اوووووووووووف
​


----------



## Eternal life (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

مكتئب


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

مصدعة جداً


  


*.،*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مصدومة بجد و مش بنطق و لا عارفة أرد...


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 نوفمبر 2012)

سندريلا وحدها التي عرفت ما يترك للرجال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (24 نوفمبر 2012)

قلقانة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الأفضل أن تظل وحيداً على أن تبقى مع شخص يشعرك بالوحدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مخنوق اووووووووى
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

مكتئب كالعاده .. قلقان من المستقبل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمدلله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبانه ....


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

نعسآن


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوووووووووووووووط علشان صوم الميلاد بدا

كل سنة والكل بخير وفرحان مع ربنا


----------



## تعيسة (25 نوفمبر 2012)

هو توتر هو خوف هو قلق
مش عارفة بصراحة............


----------



## Eternal life (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

مشتآق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2012)

تعباانه  مش قادرا اكمل شغل-- هروووح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

خوووف...
ربنا يطمني 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضغط عصبى .. قلق .. عدم راحة .. ارهاق .. كبت .. اكتئاب .. فراغ و مسؤلية .. تعب .. اشتياق .. بعد .. لا مبالاة ... كفاية دول الباقى مش عارفة اقوله*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ضغط عصبى .. قلق .. عدم راحة .. ارهاق .. كبت .. اكتئاب .. فراغ و مسؤلية .. تعب .. اشتياق .. بعد .. لا مبالاة ... كفاية دول الباقى مش عارفة اقوله*


 

*ايه داه ايه داه ....كلو ....وفي كلمة واحدة! :t19:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 نوفمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ايه داه ايه داه ....كلو ....وفي كلمة واحدة! :t19:*



*هههههههههههه صدقنى يا فادى دة مش كله فيه شوية تانى بس قولت كفاية احسن الناس تكتئب :new6:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه صدقنى يا فادى دة مش كله فيه شوية تانى بس قولت كفاية احسن الناس تكتئب :new6:*


 

*بس الاشتياق لمين بقه؟! :fun_lol:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 نوفمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *بس الاشتياق لمين بقه؟! :fun_lol:*



*هههههههههههههه سيبت كل حاجة و مسكت فى دى :fun_lol:

يعجبنى فيك قوة ملاحظتك .. انا سعيدة انك سألت السؤال دة :fun_lol:*


----------



## Eternal life (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

Hungry


----------



## +sano+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثق جدا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## تعيسة (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا مستهلش محبته وحنانه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أكبر غبية ... هي يلي بتصدق شب اتو بيحبا و مستعد يترك كل شي كرمالا و بتأمل حالا بأكاذيبو و بتعطيه كل شي عندا و ما بتفكر بشو عم تعطي ... لأنها مفكرتو بيحس عنجد و عارف معنى انو تعطيه كل شي عندعا و تضحي بروحا كرمالو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*احساس رائع وانا بضرب علبة كشري بالشطه :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

احساس بالغيظ عشان نفسي ادوق الكشري اللي بتاكلو البت اللي فوق:act19:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي افتكر باسوورد الاميل
اووووف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احساس رائع وانا بضرب علبة كشري بالشطه :new6:*





lo siento_mucho قال:


> احساس بالغيظ عشان نفسي ادوق الكشري اللي بتاكلو البت اللي فوق:act19:




مش عارفه ايه حكايه الكشري في البلد اليومين دول
توته ادي لولو العدسايه اللي كنتي عايزه تهديه ليا هههه
اها تتطول اي حاجه من الكشري 
:new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احساس رائع وانا بضرب علبة كشري بالشطه :new6:*





lo siento_mucho قال:


> احساس بالغيظ عشان نفسي ادوق الكشري اللي بتاكلو البت اللي فوق:act19:


*
ههههههههه دى ايه الاحاسيس المولعة دى :new6: 

لولو بلاش تتغاظى اوى و خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاااااااااااااااش :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش عارفه ايه حكايه الكشري في البلد اليومين دول
> توته ادي لولو العدسايه اللي كنتي عايزه تهديه ليا هههه
> اها تتطول اي حاجه من الكشري
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​



ههههه هو الموضوع فيه عدس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههه دى ايه الاحاسيس المولعة دى :new6:
> 
> لولو بلاش تتغاظى اوى و خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاااااااااااااااش :new6:*



شقاوتي الشقيه العسووله منوره:love45:
 هههههه خلااص بلاش
 كده مش بقت مطمنه انا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه هو الموضوع فيه عدس




ههههههههه
اه كانت عايزه تديني عدسايه من علبه الكشري :new6:
قلت لولو اولي بيها ههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شقاوتي الشقيه العسووله منوره:love45:
> هههههه خلااص بلاش
> كده مش بقت مطمنه انا



*دة نورك يا قلبى :love45: 

هههههههههه اول ما تيجى سيرة الكشرى لازم متتطمنيش 
حتى بالامارة اهو بتول قالت الكلمتين بتوع الشكرى و اختفت .. دى توابع اكل الكشرى :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> اه كانت عايزه تديني عدسايه من علبه الكشري :new6:
> قلت لولو اولي بيها ههه
> ​



ههههه هي طلعت كرييييمه اوي وانتي اكرم منها هههههه
يخليكو يا اختي ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة نورك يا قلبى :love45:
> 
> هههههههههه اول ما تيجى سيرة الكشرى لازم متتطمنيش
> حتى بالامارة اهو بتول قالت الكلمتين بتوع الشكرى و اختفت .. دى توابع اكل الكشرى :new6:*



ههههههههههههه
كده لازم نطمن عليها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احساس بالغيظ عشان نفسي ادوق الكشري اللي بتاكلو البت اللي فوق:act19:


*بصي الا الكشري لو حد قرب لعلبه الكشري بتاعتي ممكن اتهور
وانا لما اتهور ممكن اعور:new6:
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش عارفه ايه حكايه الكشري في البلد اليومين دول
> توته ادي لولو العدسايه اللي كنتي عايزه تهديه ليا هههه
> اها تتطول اي حاجه من الكشري
> :new6::new6::new6:
> ​


*ماشي هي عدساية بجباية مفيش غيرها
تقولي هاتي مكرونايه ولا شعررييايه ولا رزايه ولا حمصايه ولا شويه دقاية ... مش هيحصل كويس:new6:
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههه دى ايه الاحاسيس المولعة دى :new6:
> 
> لولو بلاش تتغاظى اوى و خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاااااااااااااااش :new6:*


*يابني ده احساس ممتع وانتي بتاكلي كشري مشطشط 
ومن كتر شطشطو تحسي انك بتريلي علي نفسك:new6::new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه هو الموضوع فيه عدس


*ده فيه عدس بجبه ومكرونه وكل البقاله الله اللي تتخيليها:new6:*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> اه كانت عايزه تديني عدسايه من علبه الكشري :new6:
> قلت لولو اولي بيها ههه
> ​


*ياشيخه ماكنتي خديها ده النبي قبل الهديه:new6:*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة نورك يا قلبى :love45:
> 
> هههههههههه اول ما تيجى سيرة الكشرى لازم متتطمنيش
> حتى بالامارة اهو بتول قالت الكلمتين بتوع الشكرى و اختفت .. دى توابع اكل الكشرى :new6:*


*لالالالالا اسسسسسسسستوب
انا مختفتش
بس من كتر الشطه حصلي شويه لخبطة كده في الامعاء الغليظة فكنت بصرف نفسي:new6::new6:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه هي طلعت كرييييمه اوي وانتي اكرم منها هههههه
> يخليكو يا اختي ههههه



:new6::new6::new6: 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماشي هي عدساية بجباية مفيش غيرها
> تقولي هاتي مكرونايه ولا شعررييايه ولا رزايه ولا حمصايه ولا شويه دقاية ... مش هيحصل كويس:new6:
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههه
حببتي العلبه كلها بالهنا والشفا
احنا هنبصلك فيها ههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ايوه كده واللي اوله شرط اخره نور
وكل واحد يعرف حدودو فين  في علبه الكشري*
:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع بقى كشري مش بقى سجل احساسك
صحتين وهنا غ قلبك يا واثقه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوه كده واللي اوله شرط اخره نور
> وكل واحد يعرف حدودو فين  في علبه الكشري*
> :new6:



هههههههه يا مشكله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوه كده واللي اوله شرط اخره نور
> وكل واحد يعرف حدودو فين  في علبه الكشري*
> :new6:



ههههههههههههههههههه
الله:thnk0001: هي علبه الكشري لسه مش خلصت هههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالالالا اسسسسسسسستوب
> انا مختفتش
> بس من كتر الشطه حصلي شويه لخبطة كده في الامعاء الغليظة فكنت بصرف نفسي:new6::new6:
> *


*
ههههههههههههههههههه شايفة يا لولو .. جيبتش حاجة من عندى انا .. و اهو اللى مشافش سمع و قرا ههههههههههههه

بتول مبتحبش تخبى حاجة على الشعب :new6: 

كفاية و النبى احسن حاسة ان ريحة التوبيك كدة قلبت :fun_lol:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الموضوع بقى كشري مش بقى سجل احساسك
> صحتين وهنا غ قلبك يا واثقه


الله يهنيكي ياجميله واتفضلي باقي شويه شطه:new6:


lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه يا مشكله


ربنا مايجيب مشاكل ههههههههههه


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الله:thnk0001: هي علبه الكشري لسه مش خلصت هههه
> ​


اه خلصت بس بعتت اجيب كماله:thnk0001::thnk0001::new6:

بجد انتوا قلبتوا ريحه الموضوع دقه وخل وتوم

نرجع الموضوع كما كان 
احم احم

انا بسمع اغنيه : طار في الهوا شاشي وانت متدراشي ياجدع:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههه شايفة يا لولو .. جيبتش حاجة من عندى انا .. و اهو اللى مشافش سمع و قرا ههههههههههههه
> 
> بتول مبتحبش تخبى حاجة على الشعب :new6:
> ...


*ههههههههههه احلي حاجه الوضاحه والصروح قصدي الصراحه والوضوح قدام الشعب والجمهور:new6:

فعلا التوبيك بقي محل كشري
انا خايفه زبون يدخل قصدي عضو يدخل ويقول اديني كماله
هههههههههههههههه:new6:
*


----------



## تعيسة (27 نوفمبر 2012)

قلق ×قلق


----------



## Desert Rose (27 نوفمبر 2012)

not bad


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاسة بوجود ربنا معايا *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

خنقة .. وخوف


*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

سقعانه ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رايقة .. بدون اسباب *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالي
تيرارارارارارارارارم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاسس بمصيبه جيالي
> تيرارارارارارارارارم


*
يالطيف يالطيف :smile01*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عايزه من دا ياحزومبل ....​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوق اوى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحانه ميرسيي....​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شوية احاسيس متلخبطة على بعضها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مررررررررررتاحة الى حد ما​


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2012)

قلق وتوتر


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارفالي انا مالي


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

حيرانه. 

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب


----------



## تعيسة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## يهودى (29 نوفمبر 2012)

want to live in peace


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مبسوط​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عايزه اتخااااااااااااااااااانق


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2012)

منعنسة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اتخنننننننننننننننننننننننقت
افففففففففففففففف


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2012)

زهقان فحت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> زهقان فحت​



تعالى ننتحر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

حباااايتين يارب ومفيش مفعول
معقووووووول


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعالى ننتحر




ليه بس الانتحار
الحياه حلوه مع يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حباااايتين يارب ومفيش مفعول
> معقووووووول




ربنا معاكي يا لولو حبيبتي
ويفك ضيقتك ويعطيكي السلام 
الداخلي ويفرح قلبك 
صدقيني يالولو الحياه حلوه
بس انتي دايما اطلبي ربنا 
وهو ها ينقذك ويفك ضيقتك
صدقيني ربنا بيحبك قوي 
ويعرفك باسمك وسامعك وشايفك


----------



## تعيسة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعباانة


----------



## bob (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفسي حزينة حتي الموت
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مرهق بس مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط اشكرك يارب


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*حزينة على المسيحيين اللي من النوعيه دي.. بيعطوا خلفيه سيئة للايماننا. *


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي النهايه تيجي بقي ):


----------



## +febronia+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

عايزة انرفز حد ويتعصب علياا بعدين اضحك علية :new6:


----------



## treaz (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مخنوقة وتعبانة بس عندى ثقة ان ربنا معايا ومش هيخلينى كدة


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2012)

احساسى غريب خليط من الضيق والشكر لربنا على كل حاجة بيعملها معايا


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مستغربة وسعيدة فى نفس الوقت

عشان شوفت عضوة اسمها على اسمي وبنفس الشكل أنا* +فبرونيا+* وهي *+febronia+*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2012)

نورتي يا فبرونيا وكده عندنا اتنين فوفو في المنتدي 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*دايخة و مرهقة *


----------



## تعيسة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفاني وبضحك من غير اي طعم للضحكه
محروقه الدنيا ع ناسها كلهاااا


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2012)

فلة اوووووووووووووي انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*عندى صدااااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ufffffffff
et5ana2t


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ufffffffff
> et5ana2t


*وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *​



كل حاجه ممله والايام شبه بعضهااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل حاجه ممله والايام شبه بعضهااااا


*يسسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مش بحب الجزر
يعععععععععععع


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

أرغب في نسيان أي شي يعكر مزاجي​


----------



## tamav maria (2 ديسمبر 2012)

اوففففففف
قرفانه


----------



## Eternal life (2 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ..

تعبان (من الدنيآ)


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا قلبى مليان سلام


----------



## تعيسة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله ع كل حال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا-- بس عندى حاله ذهق حاااد من الدنيا دى...


----------



## چاكس (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Frozen


----------



## +febronia+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

داخله علي حالة اكتأب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*مخنوق جدا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*رااااايقة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*الم رهيب 
يا رب مد ايدك لبلدى الجريح ..*


----------



## Eternal life (2 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ..

مخنوق ( بسبب فيديو اسلامي ارهابي)


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*ززززززززززززززززززززفت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*هلكاااااااااااااانة من التعب *​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2012)

متلخبطه


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت بموت انا النهارده


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*جعااااااااااااااااااانة *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكررررررر الله


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 ديسمبر 2012)

يعني بعمل رفرش كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

حبه زهقانه على حبه قرفانه على حبه  حزن على حبه اكتئاب على حبه انشغااال جامد على حبه من كل المشاعر---
 عايزا اننننناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام و اكمل نوم


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقهور جدا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش مرتاحة و عايزة انام و مش عارفة *


----------



## Eternal life (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ..

منزعج


----------



## تعيسة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مرهقة ومعصبة


----------



## The Coptic Legend (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اراقب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2012)

حزيينه ع ناس ما تستاهل


----------



## +febronia+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسياً مش مرتاحة ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*زززززهق*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مــــــالــيـــــــت مــن كــــل شــــــىء ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

dispersion



*.،*​


----------



## Eternal life (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ..

حزين


----------



## وردة يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2012)

نص نص هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبت اضحك بدموع


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بضحك علشان ادارى اللى جوايااااااااااا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عايزة انااااااااااااااام ومش عارفه :vava: كتر القهوة دمرنى :vava::vava:


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## tamav maria (4 ديسمبر 2012)

متغاظه من حد في بالي :act23:


----------



## وردة يسوع (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

حاسه ان الاكل بيتحرق  بس مكسله اقوم اشوفو:act31:


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مزاجي متعكر


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوطة وحاسة بتفاؤل *​


----------



## چاكس (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فرحان و محتار... !*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي صداع غبي اوووووووي


----------



## +febronia+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عايزه اعمل كداا :crying:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*منفضة لكل حاجة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ضغطي عالي اوي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

موجووووعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*توهان *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبااانه دماغى هتتفرتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

احساس ملخبط..​


----------



## تعيسة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نعبانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حزينه جدا


----------



## وردة يسوع (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حزينة علي حالي والي من الدنيا بيجرالي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبان ومتضايق​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدعة اوي لان كالعادة ضغطي عالي


----------



## وردة يسوع (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب ضع السلام بداخلي


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ميته من التعب
وحزينه علي مصر
وربنا يسترها


----------



## تعيسة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حزينة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عيشة بتقرف


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدااااااااااع فظيع *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مستفزه جداااا :smil8:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى نقول نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايزة اصرخ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزززززززززينة *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا 
كله للخير


----------



## وردة يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2012)

خايفة علي الام الجميلة لتموت صلولها من فضلكم


----------



## چاكس (7 ديسمبر 2012)

لسه صاحى و عايز انام


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاسة بيأس فظييييييييع​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فين الامل والتافئل


----------



## وردة يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2012)

مضايقة لاني جيت في زمن مفهوش محبة


----------



## تعيسة (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*جسد بلا روح*
​


----------



## وردة يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكر ربنا \\\\


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

فقدآن شهية للحيآهـ 

 

*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا شىء*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تعب ...

​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## وردة يسوع (8 ديسمبر 2012)

زهت والحمدلله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

افففففففففففففففففف


----------



## Strident (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا مبتلينا بأشكال ضالة....


----------



## تعيسة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيسة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت اقتنع ان انا نحس *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حلووووووووة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

فرحان..زعلان
(ندمان)​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> فرحان..زعلان
> (ندمان)​


*وده من ايه ده *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*هلكانة من التعب *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وده من ايه ده *​



احساسي
عندك مانع :boxing:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> احساسي
> عندك مانع :boxing:


*أه .. لا *
​


----------



## Strident (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اه بس لو الناس تسمح بالشتيمة....

الدكاترة النفسيين هيفلسوا صحيح بس الناس صحتها هتتحسن لما تنفس عن الغضب...

الغباء يجيب الكافية بصراحة!


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الواحد احيانا بيقول حاجات يستاهل عليها ضرب الجزمة 
ما انا كنت متنيل ساكت ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عايزه اكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوووووووووطة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش عايزه اكل



*هو حد طايل :smile01 انا مش عارفة اكل *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مبسوووووووووطة *​



*يارب دايما *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يارب دايما *


*ميرسى يا قلبى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*:smile01مهييسة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو حد طايل :smile01 انا مش عارفة اكل *
> 
> لا دلوقتي هاكل فيها شاورما
> هههه ازاي مش عارفه تاكلي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا دلوقتي هاكل فيها شاورما
> هههه ازاي مش عارفه تاكلي




*هههههههههه شاورما و بتقوليها فى وشى كدة مفيش خجل ولا كسوف :smile01 

صايمة و القولون تاعبنى يا ستى بس و غلاوتك لاجننه زى ما مطلع عينى كدة :smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه شاورما و بتقوليها فى وشى كدة مفيش خجل ولا كسوف :smile01
> 
> صايمة و القولون تاعبنى يا ستى بس و غلاوتك لاجننه زى ما مطلع عينى كدة :smile01*


*ههههههههههه تعالى اقعدى جمبى يا حبيبتى 
ولا ما قادرة عليه يا اوختشى 
ده يطلع عين بلد بحالها 
مفيش حاجة نافعة معاه*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه شاورما و بتقوليها فى وشى كدة مفيش خجل ولا كسوف :smile01
> 
> صايمة و القولون تاعبنى يا ستى بس و غلاوتك لاجننه زى ما مطلع عينى كدة :smile01*



هههههههههه
الف سلامه عليكي حبيبتي
بس هتجننيه ازاي[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه تعالى اقعدى جمبى يا حبيبتى
> ولا ما قادرة عليه يا اوختشى
> ده يطلع عين بلد بحالها
> مفيش حاجة نافعة معاه*​



*سلامتك يا قمر .. كلنا لها :smile01
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> الف سلامه عليكي حبيبتي
> بس هتجننيه ازاي



*الله يسلمك يا قمر ... بفكر احرمه من الاكل لحد ما يقولى حرمت :smile01*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جوايا سلام من ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

برداااااااانة ​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> برداااااااانة ​



وانا كماااااااااااااان وهفطس


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا كماااااااااااااان وهفطس


*بردانة وقولنا ماشى انما هفطس دى ازاى :thnk0001:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بردانة وقولنا ماشى انما هفطس دى ازاى :thnk0001:*​



ههههههههههههههه
ما هو قافل مناخيري ومش عارفة اتنفس
فبفطس في النص انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ما هو قافل مناخيري ومش عارفة اتنفس
> فبفطس في النص انا


*اها مش تقولى كدا من الاول 
انا افتكرت ان الجو عندك برد حر رعد برق فى نفس ذات الوقت 
سلامتك يا بطة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها مش تقولى كدا من الاول
> انا افتكرت ان الجو عندك برد حر رعد برق فى نفس ذات الوقت
> سلامتك يا بطة *​



هههههههههههههههههه
هو ساقعة اوي هنا
الله يسلمك يا وزة وسلامتك انتي كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هو ساقعة اوي هنا
> الله يسلمك يا وزة وسلامتك انتي كمان


الله يسلمك ميرسى حبيبتى ​


----------



## سانتي (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثقتي بِكَ يا رَب...​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 ديسمبر 2012)

متوترة جدا النهاردة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفا امسسسك احساسى علشان اسجله--
 بس لو سجلته -- هيكون مسجل خطر هههههههههههه
 حد فاهم حاجه


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مخنوقه جدا


----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبااانه نفسيييا---


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الجو برررررد ناااااااااااااار​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدعت .. دة لو فرح ابن العمدة كان خلص 3 ايام ف الهوسة دى حرام بجد*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صدعت .. دة لو فرح ابن العمدة كان خلص 3 ايام ف الهوسة دى حرام بجد*



ليه ؟؟ هو الشعبى لسة شغااااااااااااال :mus25:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ليه ؟؟ هو الشعبى لسة شغااااااااااااال :mus25:


*
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة *


----------



## تعيسة (9 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيسة


----------



## وردة يسوع (9 ديسمبر 2012)

حاسة بيئاس شديد وكائبة


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

كل ده دم من جرح بسيط!! اففف اخيراً وقف


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعباااااااااااااان 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*حيرة وقلق وتفكير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

هنـاك شعـور لا يـكتـب ولا يـحكى ولا يـبـكي هـو يـؤلم فقـط ​


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

موتي وسمي لما حد يضرني بغباءه....


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

موجوعة اوووووووووووووووي
حاسة ان جوايا بينزف


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنون أن يكون عقلى فى كل أوقاته معك أنت*
​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

قتل مع سبق الاصرار والترصد


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارف ............. مش حاسس بحاجة


----------



## +febronia+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ملل وزهق .. :smil13:


----------



## bob (10 ديسمبر 2012)

no sense


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايز اقول ربنا يخليك يا مورسى 
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

حآلة سلآم كنت مفتقدآهآ




*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

:cry2:.......:cry2:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاسس بمصيبة جيالى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حاسس بمصيبة جيالى *


*يالطيف يا لطيف *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2012)

_*تعبان  جسديآ  بس مبسوط علشان النفسيه  كويسة شويه 
*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا تمام


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*Nothing *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اااااه يااااااااااربي ااااااااه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هفضل متفائل لحد ما اموت بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبتتتت والصبر خللللص


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ضياع وشرود وخيبه امل


----------



## تعيسة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ولا اتعس


----------



## sparrow (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حجات كتير كلها مش حلوة :smil13:


----------



## +febronia+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفه بس مش مبسوطه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشاعر متلخبطة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*احباااااااااط​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش مبسوطة *


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Zoooft


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خايف اكتب مبسوط اضرب فى الصفحة دى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوطة اووووووووووووووووووووى 
علشان اتناولت *​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لما قابلته مرة صدفة حبيبى مش اى صدفة وقفنا وعيونا بتسلم وقلوبنا صراعها يعلى 

( بالمناسبة مفيش اى مناسبة للكلام ده انا بس افتكرت الاغنية الجميلة ديه والسبب رورو ايهاب هى اللى فكرتنى بيها ):fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لما قابلته مرة صدفة حبيبى مش اى صدفة وقفنا وعيونا بتسلم وقلوبنا صراعها يعلى
> 
> ( بالمناسبة مفيش اى مناسبة للكلام ده انا بس افتكرت الاغنية الجميلة ديه والسبب رورو ايهاب هى اللى فكرتنى بيها ):fun_lol:


*انا بعشق الاغنية دى يا انجل كلماتها جميلة واحساسها عالى اوووووووى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا كمان يارورو بحبها جداااااااا وخصوصا انها بتفكرنى بطفولتى اوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا كمان يارورو بحبها جداااااااا وخصوصا انها بتفكرنى بطفولتى اوى


*اه يا حبيبى معما اتباعدنا مسيرنا فى يوم نتلاقى القلب غايب والقلب صاين للعهد صاين
فظيييييييييييييعة 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

وحكايتنا زى حكايات الاحبه لادموع ولا خصام يفرق قلوبنا ولو اقابله 
اقابله تانى صدفة اغنى الحكاية اغنيها من اولها 

ههههه احنا قلبنا الموضوع يارورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وحكايتنا زى حكايات الاحبه لادموع ولا خصام يفرق قلوبنا ولو اقابله
> اقابله تانى صدفة اغنى الحكاية اغنيها من اولها
> 
> ههههه احنا قلبنا الموضوع يارورو


*ههههههههه بصراحة الاغنية فظيعة 
عاتى بقا ما هو نايم اصلا 
مع الاغنية دى مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك :fun_lol:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

:36_3_2: بما إن فى ناس بتغنى قولت اجيب الجيتار و اجى هههههههه:36_3_2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :36_3_2: بما إن فى ناس بتغنى قولت اجيب الجيتار و اجى هههههههه:36_3_2:


*هههههههههههههههه نورتى يا حبوا 
دى دندنة بس يا حبوا لو غنيت انا 
هيحصل زلزال فى المنتدى امال ايه ده انا صوتى فظييييييع 
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تعالى ياحبو تعالى ده انا صوتى جميل صدقينى 
بس عايزين نجيب مبيد حشرى علشان الحشرات لما تتلم فى الموضوع بسبب صوتى :new6::new6: عندليب ياخواتى :new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه نورتى يا حبوا *
> *دى دندنة بس يا حبوا لو غنيت انا *
> *هيحصل زلزال فى المنتدى امال ايه ده انا صوتى فظييييييع *
> *ههههههههه*​


 
 ههههههههههههههه
 فظييع مفظظعن هههههههههههههههههه  زلزال من كتر إحتشاد الجماهير علشان يسمعوا الغناااء هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تعالى ياحبو تعالى ده انا صوتى جميل صدقينى
> بس عايزين نجيب مبيد حشرى علشان الحشرات لما تتلم فى الموضوع بسبب صوتى :new6::new6: عندليب ياخواتى :new6:


*هههههههههههه تعالى جمبى يا انجل انا كمان صوتى يجنن *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> فظييع مفظظعن هههههههههههههههههه  زلزال من كتر إحتشاد الجماهير علشان يسمعوا الغناااء هههههههههههه


*اه امال ايه هما هيتلموا يا حبوا مش علشان صوتى حلو لا علشان يحدفونى باى حاجة ههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه لا حرام يارورو الناس كده هيجلها صرع :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه لا حرام يارورو الناس كده هيجلها صرع :new6:


*هههههههههه لاحرام كفاية مرسى واللى عامله فيهم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تعرفوا كنت بعزف جيتار بجد زمان و طلعت حفله و عزفت سولو -- و مع مجموعه فى المسرح و اتعرضت فى التلفزيون ساعتها--
و كنت بغنى كمان و سافرت المانيا غنيت هناك-- كنت بغنى فى مطاعم هههههههههههههههه و فى المدارس-- مع مجموعه المدرسه بتاعتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعرفوا كنت بعزف جيتار بجد زمان و طلعت حفله و عزفت سولو -- و مع مجموعه فى المسرح و اتعرضت فى التلفزيون ساعتها--
> و كنت بغنى كمان و سافرت المانيا غنيت هناك-- كنت بغنى فى مطاعم هههههههههههههههه و فى المدارس-- مع مجموعه المدرسه بتاعتى


بجد ولا دى احلام :t17:


----------



## تعيسة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مش طايقة شي


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> مش طايقة شي



بجد لو اتغير الاسم من تعيسة لفرحانة بالرب يسوع هتفرحى 
اوعى تزعلى اصل الاسم بيزعلنى :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعرفوا كنت بعزف جيتار بجد زمان و طلعت حفله و عزفت سولو -- و مع مجموعه فى المسرح و اتعرضت فى التلفزيون ساعتها--
> و كنت بغنى كمان و سافرت المانيا غنيت هناك-- كنت بغنى فى مطاعم هههههههههههههههه و فى المدارس-- مع مجموعه المدرسه بتاعتى


*ههههههههههه يعنى انتى مطربة بقا يا حبوا واحنا منعرفش 
خلاص انا هسيحلك بقا فى المنتدى كله 
حبوا يا جماعة صوتها حلو وبتغنى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بجد ولا دى احلام :t17:


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا بجد و بحق و حقيقى -- الفقره كانوا بيدونا قصادها اكل ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حللللللللللللوه


----------



## +febronia+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

صدااااع رخم :smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حللللللللللللوه


*عليكى سكر مثلأ:smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

_*زهقااااااااااان  وعيااااااااااان   وجعااااان*_​


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه اكلتين نفسي اكلهم....الكبدة والكشري!


----------



## لادينى بالفطرة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

انا تهت نفسى تيجى تاخدنى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حيراااانه وغيرانه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*هموووووووووت من البررررررد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

_*زهقااااااااااااااان 
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*محتاج لايد ربنا تشتغل  من تانى*​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

باتشائم م الغباء - (استاذ ممتاز ستايل)


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشتاق *


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نعسان انا


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

كله حلوووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوطة اووووووووووى *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شوية اغبيا انا هارتكب جناية النهاردة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> شوية اغبيا انا هارتكب جناية النهاردة


*معلش الطيب احسن هههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نعسان تانى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الصبر قرب يخلص خلاص
احذرررررررررر


----------



## چاكس (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مجنووون


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

غربه النفس صعبه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

باقطع بصل


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> باقطع بصل


*طب قطع بعيد عن المنتدى علشان عنينا حرقتنا من البصل *​


----------



## تعيسة (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مضايقة ومخنوقة


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب قطع بعيد عن المنتدى علشان عنينا حرقتنا من البصل *​



ده بدل ما تيجي تساعديني؟ خلاص انا خلصت ع العموم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ده بدل ما تيجي تساعديني؟ خلاص انا خلصت ع العموم


*اساعد مين ده اكتر شىء بكرهه فى حياتى تقولى ساعدينى *​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اساعد مين ده اكتر شىء بكرهه فى حياتى تقولى ساعدينى *​



انتو كلكو كده ولا ايه؟ 

انا خلصت بس المرة دي بالذات كانت سهلة ماعيطتش كتير...ربنا ستر 

طب تبدلي؟ اقطع انا البصل وتغسلي انتي المواعين، وتطبخي برضو طبعاً


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انتو كلكو كده ولا ايه؟
> 
> انا خلصت بس المرة دي بالذات كانت سهلة ماعيطتش كتير...ربنا ستر
> 
> طب تبدلي؟ اقطع انا البصل وتغسلي انتي المواعين، وتطبخي برضو طبعاً


*هههههههههه بص موعدكش فى البرد اللى احنا فيه ده 
انا قربت اتجمد فى الصيف انشالله *​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بص موعدكش فى البرد اللى احنا فيه ده
> انا قربت اتجمد فى الصيف انشالله *​



طيبة اوي انتي يا رورو...انا قلت هتديني بالطاسة على دماغي 


انما ايه علاقة البرد؟ طب ما تعملي بمية سخنة؟  انا دايماً اغسل بمية سخنة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طيبة اوي انتي يا رورو...انا قلت هتديني بالطاسة على دماغي
> 
> 
> انما ايه علاقة البرد؟ طب ما تعملي بمية سخنة؟  انا دايماً اغسل بمية سخنة


*بس مياه سخنة مياه ساقعة انا ببقى مش قادرة اقوم من تحت الغطا اصلا طول النهار قاعدة تحت البطانية وواخدة اللاب 
بقوم اعمل اى حاجة وانا مخنوقة اووووووووى 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نعم؟؟ يعني طول اليوم تحت البطانية؟ طب والشغل مثلاً وغيره؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> نعم؟؟ يعني طول اليوم تحت البطانية؟ طب والشغل مثلاً وغيره؟


*هههههههههه انا مش بشتغل يا جونى 
وبقوم يا دوب اعمل اللى ورايا من اكل والذى منه وانا متغاظة :act31:
وبعد كدا اعمل مج النسكافيه المعتبر واجرى على البطانية عدل *​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انا مش بشتغل يا جونى
> وبقوم يا دوب اعمل اللى ورايا من اكل والذى منه وانا متغاظة :act31:
> وبعد كدا اعمل مج النسكافيه المعتبر واجرى على البطانية عدل *​



يا بختتتتكككككك مينفعش اتجوز انا واقوم بشغل البيت ومراتي تصرف عليا؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا بختتتتكككككك مينفعش اتجوز انا واقوم بشغل البيت ومراتي تصرف عليا؟


*هههههههههه ما انت محتاس اهو فى شغل البيت بتاعك 
الشغل ارحملك 
كفاية بقا لحسن قلبنا الموضوع دردشة :smile02*​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ما انت محتاس اهو فى شغل البيت بتاعك
> الشغل ارحملك
> كفاية بقا لحسن قلبنا الموضوع دردشة :smile02*​



طب ولما انتي عارفة ماتخشي تنفعينا بنصيحة ولا حاجة 

وبعدين انشاء الله مش هيبقى مشكلة لما يبقى لوحده...مش شغل الصبح وشغل بيت بالليل اعوذ بالله!


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابقى افتح الموضوع فى المصطبة هتلاقى نصايح من كل البنات *​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

طب مايخشوا هناك يفتوا اسهل؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عاوزة اضرب حد غيظنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*سقعانة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انا مش بشتغل يا جونى
> وبقوم يا دوب اعمل اللى ورايا من اكل والذى منه وانا متغاظة :act31:
> وبعد كدا اعمل مج النسكافيه المعتبر واجرى على البطانية عدل *​


ههههههههه والله ده اللي انا بعملو تقريبا كل يووووم
ده انا نفسي اتخن شويه من القعده مع البطانيه:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عندى sore throat :vava::vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه والله ده اللي انا بعملو تقريبا كل يووووم
> ده انا نفسي اتخن شويه من القعده مع البطانيه:smile02


*هههههههههههه حد لاقى يخس انا بقا نفسى اخس كام كيلو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عندى sore throat :vava::vava:


*سلامتك يا قمر *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه حد لاقى يخس انا بقا نفسى اخس كام كيلو *​



هههههه لا لا انا عايزه كام كيلو سلفيني بقى هههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه حد لاقى يخس انا بقا نفسى اخس كام كيلو *​



حد نفسه يتخن!!! انتو بتغيظونا يا جدعان!!
قوليلهم يا رورو!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حد نفسه يتخن!!! انتو بتغيظونا يا جدعان!!
> قوليلهم يا رورو!!


*ادينى بقولوهم اهو يا جونى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه لا لا انا عايزه كام كيلو سلفيني بقى هههههه


*خدى يا اوختشى انا نفسى اخس خمسة كيلو 
خديهم منى ليكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حد نفسه يتخن!!! انتو بتغيظونا يا جدعان!!
> قوليلهم يا رورو!!



اه انا نفسي اتخن شويه يعني كام كيلو 
وبقالي سنتين باخد دوا عشان الوزن يزيد:94:
مش اتخن ابقى سميينه يعني هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خدى يا اوختشى انا نفسى اخس خمسة كيلو
> خديهم منى ليكى *​


هههههه لا عايزه اتنين بس


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه انا نفسي اتخن شويه يعني كام كيلو
> وبقالي سنتين باخد دوا عشان الوزن يزيد:94:
> مش اتخن ابقى سميينه يعني هههه



ده انتي بتغيظيني بقى  

خدي 10 كيلو هدية مني اهم مش عايزهم ووحياتك ماهم راجعين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ده انتي بتغيظيني بقى
> 
> خدي 10 كيلو هدية مني اهم مش عايزهم ووحياتك ماهم راجعين


ههههههههههههه
هااات مش هيضرو برضو ينفعو ههههه
شكرا كلك كرررررم


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ولوسينتو ميرسى على سؤالكم الجميل بس شكلى كده اخدت برد :vava::vava:

على فكرة انا كمان عايزة اتخن شوية ماما بتحاول تتخن فيا وعملالى مشروع تسمين العجول ومش نافع :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> هااات مش هيضرو برضو ينفعو ههههه
> شكرا كلك كرررررم





Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ولوسينتو ميرسى على سؤالكم الجميل بس شكلى كده اخدت برد :vava::vava:
> 
> على فكرة انا كمان عايزة اتخن شوية ماما بتحاول تتخن فيا وعملالى مشروع تسمين العجول ومش نافع :smile02:smile02:smile02



خلاص خدي 8 وانتي كمان 8 يا انجل...
بس لما تحبوا تخسوا تاني ماعرفكوووووووووووش

ها تاخدوهم؟ خلوا بالكو لو اتأخرتو هيروحو عليكو...انا شغال في الخسسان اهو ونزلت 7 كيلو في شهرين (ربنا يكمل بقى عشان انا اتنفخت)


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ولوسينتو ميرسى على سؤالكم الجميل بس شكلى كده اخدت برد :vava::vava:
> 
> على فكرة انا كمان عايزة اتخن شوية ماما بتحاول تتخن فيا وعملالى مشروع تسمين العجول ومش نافع :smile02:smile02:smile02


*لا انا كدا هبتدى اقر عليكم يا بختكم يا بختكم 
انا نفسى اخس 5 كيلو هتجنن وانتوا مش عارفيت تتخنوا 
سبحانك يارب *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ولوسينتو ميرسى على سؤالكم الجميل بس شكلى كده اخدت برد :vava::vava:
> 
> على فكرة انا كمان عايزة اتخن شوية ماما بتحاول تتخن فيا وعملالى مشروع تسمين العجول ومش نافع :smile02:smile02:smile02


العفو حبيبتي ومنورررره
انا كنت خاسه وكان وزني 52 وانا لازملي ع الاقل  65 كيلو
فمش طلعت غير بدوا معييين
ابعتللللك:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا كدا هبتدى اقر عليكم يا بختكم يا بختكم
> انا نفسى اخس 5 كيلو هتجنن وانتوا مش عارفيت تتخنوا
> سبحانك يارب *​


اهو كل واحد ومشكلتو ههه
مش كتيير يعني تقدري تخسيهم لو انتي عوزتي


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

افففففف فيها شوبنج الويكند ده لان الاكل خلص.....باظ الويكند حاجة تقهر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> خلاص خدي 8 وانتي كمان 8 يا انجل...
> بس لما تحبوا تخسوا تاني ماعرفكوووووووووووش
> 
> ها تاخدوهم؟ خلوا بالكو لو اتأخرتو هيروحو عليكو...انا شغال في الخسسان اهو ونزلت 7 كيلو في شهرين (ربنا يكمل بقى عشان انا اتنفخت)



هههههههه
تماااااااااام
واااصل


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عايزة اعيط اوي بس دموعي مش راضية تنزل


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اعيط اوي بس دموعي مش راضية تنزل


*قطعى بصل وهتبكى  :smile02
هههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*اووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

Feeling sad​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اووووووووووووووووف*​



مااااالك يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مااااالك يا رورو


*لولو بكلمك ميل تعالى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (14 ديسمبر 2012)

يبدو ان وقتى فى هذا العالم قد قارب على الانتهاء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مخنووووووووووووقه


----------



## تعيسة (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااففففففففففف


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مش قادر اخد نفسى من كتر الاكل اللى اتعزمت عليه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## تعيسة (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لسه عامل حادثة حاﻻً مع اني كنت جنب البيت خﻻص!! حاجة تفرس ...تقوم رايح بقى لحد نقطة المرور وعكننة وتدفع فلوس رسوم الreporting عشان تعرف تروح بيها التأمين!!


----------



## +febronia+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مهدوده ومصدعه جاامد .. :smil13:


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عـادى


----------



## Desert Rose (14 ديسمبر 2012)

feeling sick


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشكر الله*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايز اناااااااااام​*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

still sick :love34::love34:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماشى الحال *​


----------



## mero_engel (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مخنوقه جداااااااااا


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله فيها تأمين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*!!!!!!! هو ايه اللى حصل فى المنتدى ؟؟ و ايه مسابقة 2011 دى ؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا فين انا ليه انا ازاى 
عينى زغللت حسيت نفسى دخلت منتدى غلط هههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا فين انا ليه انا ازاى
> عينى زغللت حسيت نفسى دخلت منتدى غلط هههههههههه*​


*
نفس احساسى !!!!! 

و ايه 2011 دى ؟؟ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> نفس احساسى !!!!!
> 
> و ايه 2011 دى ؟؟ *


*والنحمة الشريفة ما فاهمة حاجة 
انا  حاسة ان جالى حووووووول *​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه فكرتوني باول سنة اكون فيهاا هناا وعملت كداا زيكم


----------



## +febronia+ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> 
> و ايه 2011 دى ؟؟ *



دي عشان من السنة الي فاتت بس شوية وتتعدل 
وروك ينزل الجديدة ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه فكرتوني باول سنة اكون فيهاا هناا وعملت كداا زيكم


*هههههههههه لا مليش دعوة انا عاوزة المنتدى بتاعنا بتاع زمان *​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا مليش دعوة انا عاوزة المنتدى بتاعنا بتاع زمان *​



هههههههههههه بتاع زمان دا هماا كلهم 10 دقايق 
عمتاُ كلهااا شهر بكتيره ويرجع تاني ..


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

feeling better today


----------



## tamav maria (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ووووووف ها اولع من الحر
ومافيش نسمة هوا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> ووووووف ها اولع من الحر
> ومافيش نسمة هوا


دة هزار دة ولا جد

ان اطراف ايدى مش حاسس بيها من التلج :t17:


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا انا قمة حزنى وياسى ههههههههههه
بس ربنا هيدينى معونة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اهي دنيا عايشين فيها وبـــــــــس*


----------



## tamav maria (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> دة هزار دة ولا جد
> 
> ان اطراف ايدى مش حاسس بيها من التلج :t17:



لا صدقني مش بهزر
درجة الحراره النهارده كانت اربعين


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> لا صدقني مش بهزر
> درجة الحراره النهارده كانت اربعين


ههههههههه معلش سؤال رخم ليه هو حضرتك منين


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*مزقططة *ومش هسمح لحآجة تبوظ مودى  :t31:




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*حلووووووووووة *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اجمل منتدا وباللون والجديد دا


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*واقع روحيـآ  بس  عندى امل فربنا *​


----------



## bob (16 ديسمبر 2012)

confused


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مكتئب لكن مش مضايق !


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ندمانة على معرفتى لبعض الناس *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرفانة ومتعصبة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشكر الله*
*على كل حال *​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مبسوطه


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مين الرذل اللي حط علبة مشروم مش متقطع وسط المتقطع؟
طب انا دلوقتي اتخميت ومضطر اقعد اقطع فيه حتة حتة


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2012)

زهقت من اكل السمك والطعميه
عاوزه اكل لحمه وبيض
هو فاضل كام يوم


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> زهقت من اكل السمك والطعميه
> عاوزه اكل لحمه وبيض
> هو فاضل كام يوم



لسه بدري ماتعديش


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووط علشان اخدت سر الاعتراف عقبال التناول بقى هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لسه بدري ماتعديش



ههههههههههه
يعني نقول قربنا
اسبوعين في ديسمبر واسبوع في يناير


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يعني نقول قربنا
> اسبوعين في ديسمبر واسبوع في يناير



لسه ما جبناش نصه حتى


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كله كويس


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مبسووووووووووووووووووط علشان اخدت سر الاعتراف عقبال التناول بقى هههههههه




يااااااااااااااااابختك ياابوتربو
عقبالي يااااااااااارب
لحسن دا انا بقالي ---------- ماتعدش ما اعترفتش
وبتناول من غير اعتراف
ههههههههههه ياخبتي ياني


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> يااااااااااااااااابختك ياابوتربو
> عقبالي يااااااااااارب
> لحسن دا انا بقالي ---------- ماتعدش ما اعترفتش
> وبتناول من غير اعتراف
> ههههههههههه ياخبتي ياني



انا كنت كدة بقالى شهر وحاجة معترفتش بس طلبت من ربنا يظبطلى ميعاد مع ابونا وقد كان واعترفت :yahoo:
فاطلبى من ربنا يرتبلك ميعاد


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا كنت كدة بقالى شهر وحاجة معترفتش بس طلبت من ربنا يظبطلى ميعاد مع ابونا وقد كان واعترفت :yahoo:
> فاطلبى من ربنا يرتبلك ميعاد



شهر وحاجة ايه يابوتاربو .... احنا بنتكلم في اكتر من كده


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> شهر وحاجة ايه يابوتاربو .... احنا بنتكلم في اكتر من كده





قوله ياجوني ياخويا
احنا نقول سنين وهو يقول شهر
هههههههههههههههههه
انا عارفه نفسي 
ياويلي من ربنا


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> قوله ياجوني ياخويا
> احنا نقول سنين وهو يقول شهر
> هههههههههههههههههه
> انا عارفه نفسي
> ياويلي من ربنا



هههههههه بس ما تقيسيش عليا
بالنسبة لي الموضوع فيه كذا عامل بصراحة فمش قلقان من ربنا في الحتة دي بالذات


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مخنوق بس فى امل فربنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مغص مبالغ فيه


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مش طايق اى حاجة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستغربه اوووي
سبحانك ياااارب 
اكيد دي حكمتك
*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مضايق علشان مسافر بقى اشوف وشكم بخيرررررررر*​


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مقهوره ... بتشغل في تصميم اكتر من 3 سعات والجهاز فصل..:crying:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مقهوره ... بتشغل في تصميم اكتر من 3 سعات والجهاز فصل..:crying:


ههههههههه 
معلش ياحبيبتي
خيرها في غيرها ان شاء الله 
مش تزعلي بقي : )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*سقعااانه مـــووووت*


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه
> معلش ياحبيبتي
> خيرها في غيرها ان شاء الله
> مش تزعلي بقي : )



هههههههههههه
 هو الي قهرني في الموضوع اني لماا باخد احتيطاتي
وابقي في الامان مابيحصلش حاجه ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> هو الي قهرني في الموضوع اني لماا باخد احتيطاتي
> وابقي في الامان مابيحصلش حاجه ...


بتاخدي احتيطاتك ازاي يعني ههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بتاخدي احتيطاتك ازاي يعني ههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه سؤال وجية برضوو 
بسيف الديزين هيكون اية يعني ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه سؤال وجية برضوو
> بسيف الديزين هيكون اية يعني ...


اةةةةةةةةة قولتيلي

مش تقولي كده من الصبح
وانا اللي كنت فكرتك بتسيفي الديزين : )


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اةةةةةةةةة قولتيلي
> 
> مش تقولي كده من الصبح
> وانا اللي كنت فكرتك بتسيفي الديزين : )



هههههههههههههه دايماً ظلماني كداا 
ان بعض الظن اثم يااوختشي ... :new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه دايماً ظلماني كداا
> ان بعض الظن اثم يااوختشي ... :new6:


ايون بالظبط

طيب يلا بقي بجد
عايزينك تحضري تصميم حلو لعيد الميلاد والكريسماس عشان تشتركي بيه في المسابقه اللي عاملينها وتكسبي بأذن المسيح


----------



## +febronia+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون بالظبط
> 
> طيب يلا بقي بجد
> عايزينك تحضري تصميم حلو لعيد الميلاد والكريسماس عشان تشتركي بيه في المسابقه اللي عاملينها وتكسبي بأذن المسيح


تصدقي فكرتيني بالتصميم الي رااح من شوية :smil13:
...
ان شاء الله ياا قمره .. تعيشي يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تصدقي فكرتيني بالتصميم الي رااح من شوية :smil13:
> ...
> ان شاء الله ياا قمره .. تعيشي يارب


معلش ولا يهمك
ان شاء الله تعملي احسن منه ب 1000 مره 

وتعيشي ياحبيبتي
ومنتظره الديزيين بتاعك : )


----------



## وردة يسوع (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عيد سعيد يارب علي الجميع وعلينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبقاش عندى ثقة فى اى حد *​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بطني بتوجعني اوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*اكلت قرن فلفل مولع بس طالع من نفوخي**




*


----------



## تعيسة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبانة


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عايشه


----------



## چاكس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

حالة من الملل


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2012)

انا فى قمة تعزياتى السمائيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمدلله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاقدة الاحساس بكل حاجة *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 ديسمبر 2012)

زعلان علي خدمتي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2012)

سنانى وجعانى مووووووووووووووووت


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط علشان إتناولت النهاردة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## tamav maria (19 ديسمبر 2012)

عقبالي ياااااارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*زعلانة علشان راحة عليا نومة ومش روحت القداس *




​


----------



## چاكس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

سعيد ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلمة زفت متوصفش الحالة اللى انا فيها *


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2012)

هموت من اسنانى يارب ارحمنى


----------



## The light of JC (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشتاق , خايف , متوتر


----------



## تعيسة (19 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبانة وقلقانة


----------



## The light of JC (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الرب يكون معكم ويستجيب لاحاسيسكم و يحمل اثقالكم ! امين يا رب يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*قربت اتجمد من البرد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

قال خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا صحيح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ضيق ..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مكتئب شويتين


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*










*.،*​


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مكسل اوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مرهق بس مبسوط


----------



## grges monir (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مضايق


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مصدعة خآلص 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جوايا حزن عميق وخوف 
الظاهر ان عمرى ما هقدر اطلع من تأثيرات اللى حصل


----------



## چاكس (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سعيد نوعا ما


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكر ربنا


----------



## marcelino (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بتنجان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدااااااااع رخم اوووووووى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*متفائلة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشتاقة ليك شوق الهوا لروحى وحياة عينيك ذابت انا روحى والسبب بعدك حبيبى والسبب بعدك حبيبى


----------



## تعيسة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مريضة....


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عايز انام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*مخضوضه 
بس والله ماكنت اعرف ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مخضوضه
> بس والله ماكنت اعرف ههههههه
> *


*خلاص يا بت ان الله ستار حليم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلاص يا بت ان الله ستار حليم *​


*بصي بجد قاعده هموت من الضحك ومخضوضه علي مستغربه 
بجد كولكشن احساسات غريبه هههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*مخنوووووق اووووووووووى
بجداااااااا
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله علي كل حال


----------



## tamav maria (23 ديسمبر 2012)

فرحانه عشان اتناولت النهارده


----------



## چاكس (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حاسس براحة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرررررررررهقه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاسس ان انا حران شويه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*مررررتاحة الى حد ما *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربناااااااا


----------



## +febronia+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

زهقانه ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> زهقانه ..



من النضارة يا حلوة :59:


----------



## +febronia+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> من النضارة يا حلوة :59:



هههههههههههههه توء دي حوه كتيير ومش بتزهق خالص .. :new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه توء دي حوه كتيير ومش بتزهق خالص .. :new6:



ههههههههه يبقا من النيولوك الحو :mus13:


----------



## +febronia+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههه يبقا من النيولوك الحو :mus13:



هههههههههه احتشمال برضوو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رايقة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*صدااااااااااااااااع رخممم*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هاموت من الحر 
الحر السنه دي فظيع لا يطاق


----------



## چاكس (24 ديسمبر 2012)

لسه صاحى من النوم و مصدع


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

فرحانين ويسوع فرحتنا فرحانين ويسوع قوتنا نهتف ليك ونعلى رايتنا نهتف لخلاصنا ونصرتنا 
بالهتافات جايين يافادينا ولشكرك ولحمدك جينا 
مأسورين والحب مالينا فاقبل شكرنا واغانينا :new4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*صاحية من النوم عندى صداع رخم اوووى*​


----------



## چاكس (24 ديسمبر 2012)

حيييرة


----------



## روزي86 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

كله حلووووووو


----------



## tamav maria (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مبسوطه عشان واخدين اجازات الكريسماس


----------



## تعيسة (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيسة جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*حلووووووووووة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماشي الحال*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الرب على كل شىء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مش حلو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش حلو



حادق يعنى :spor2:


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2012)

متعزى بيسوع الهى بجد احلى حاجة فيكى يا دنيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوطة اووووووووووى علشان اتناولت *​


----------



## چاكس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

برداان


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قلبى حزين-- وحشاانى


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2012)

فاصل شحن هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اهه ايام وبتعدي


----------



## mero_engel (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قرفانه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاصلة من الدنيا !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قلبى حزين-- وحشاانى



امر الله يا خالتي
انسي


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ذات مومنت لما تبقى هتروح الشغل متأخر بكرة وعايز تقضي سهرة ظريفة.....تﻻقي كل قنوات التليفزيون جايبة افﻻم فكسانة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مفييييييش


----------



## چاكس (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رااايق


----------



## The Antiochian (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*صفاء - تأمل - فررررح
وكأني أعيش الملكوت رغم تأثمي .
*​


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظلم زل ضعف هوان 
شويه احاسيس زباله جوايا 
مش مخلينى مستحملهم غير ان جوايا حب مش عاوز اخسره 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مكسرمن التعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء داخلى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشاعر مختلطة من الخوف والفرح فى نفس الوقت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرهقة جدا و هموت وانام بس كان يوم ظريف بجد *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مبسوط . اشكر ربنا ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا تمام


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2012)

حاجات كتير ملخبطه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2012)

متفائل ونشيط ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر ربنا كل عطاياه حلوه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

تومااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا


----------



## تعيسة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فااااااااااااااصل شحن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فاصله شحن بردو


----------



## مسرة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ملل و متضايقه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فرحااانه انهارده وبشكر ربنا اوووي​


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايز اعمل بيج على الفيس .. ممممم عايز اعمل بيج كلها شرررررررر ههههههههههه انا شريييييير نيهاااااااااااا*


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *عايز اعمل بيج على الفيس .. ممممم عايز اعمل بيج كلها شرررررررر ههههههههههه انا شريييييير نيهاااااااااااا*



اول ماتعملها تجيييييب اللينك...


حبيبي يا جاكس


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اول ماتعملها تجيييييب اللينك...
> 
> 
> حبيبي يا جاكس



*حبيبى جونى ^_^
فكر معايا .. نعملها عن ايه ؟؟!!!!!!! *


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *حبيبى جونى ^_^
> فكر معايا .. نعملها عن ايه ؟؟!!!!!!! *



مش عارف...ايه اكتر حاجة شريرة ممكن تتعمل؟

اقول لك ... خلينا نروح مصطبة عشان هنا الناس هتطردنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *عايز اعمل بيج على الفيس .. ممممم عايز اعمل بيج كلها شرررررررر ههههههههههه انا شريييييير نيهاااااااااااا*


*
ابقى ابعتلى اللينك انا كمان .. عشان اعملكم ريبورت انتو الاتنين :smile02*


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مش عارف...ايه اكتر حاجة شريرة ممكن تتعمل؟
> 
> اقول لك ... خلينا نروح مصطبة عشان هنا الناس هتطردنا



*ما اطردنا منها قبل كده !*


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> *ما اطردنا منها قبل كده !*



لا يا عم مين ده اللي يطردك؟
بص هو انا هاقوم انام دلوقتي بس بكرة نشوف الفكرة الجامدة دي!

Laila tovah

ولا المفروض تتقال ازاي؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكره


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2012)

عايز أرنم واسمع كل الترانيم اللى بحبها


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بضحك على نفسى انا ؟ ركنت كل اللى انا خايفة منه ومتضايقة منه على جنب فى ركن فى عقلى 
بس هل ده معناه انه مبقاش موجود ؟
لا موجود ولسه بيوجع والدليل انى بضحك واهزر كتير :t31:


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> بضحك على نفسى انا ؟ ركنت كل اللى انا خايفة منه ومتضايقة منه على جنب فى ركن فى عقلى
> بس هل ده معناه انه مبقاش موجود ؟
> لا موجود ولسه بيوجع والدليل انى بضحك واهزر كتير :t31:



عكس اللي كنتي بتقوليه هناك!

سﻻمتك م الوجع


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> عكس اللي كنتي بتقوليه هناك!
> 
> سﻻمتك م الوجع



الله يسلمك ياجونى :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*روقان *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا. ....هنااام


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*شوية احاسيس متلخبطة على بعض 
تفكير +توهان +زهق +ملل *​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسى انام ومش عارفه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر ربنا كويسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*صاحية من النوم مصدعة *​


----------



## Somebody (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبانة من كتر التفكير،، يا رب تريحني يا رب


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

So hard it is to believe.....even harder not to do


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مبقتش بعرف انام كويس 
im really really tired محتاجة انام كويس زى زمان


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2012)

هـباب​


----------



## مسرة (30 ديسمبر 2012)

زفت في زفت ،، مليت من الملل​


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاسة بفرح داخلى عجيب *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
رآسى هتنفجر ..



*.،*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 ديسمبر 2012)

برغم كل اللي حاصل حاسه بسلام جوايا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*متعصبة جدا*


----------



## Somebody (31 ديسمبر 2012)

صداع رهيب..


----------



## Strident (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Getting ready for the upcoming clash


----------



## tamav maria (31 ديسمبر 2012)

فرحانه قوي عشان حضرت القداس ليلة راس السنه واتناولت 
وعشان ختمت سنة 2012 في الكنيسه وابتديت السنه الجديده في الكنيسه 
Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل جمال


----------



## tena abdo (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*حيرانه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2012)

_*نشكر ربنا  على كل حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

زهقت من الزهق ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارف


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارف


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبسوووووووووووطة كتير *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكر الرب-- مستنيا الساعه 12 علشان انام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عايزه انتحر مع الساعه 12


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش مبسوط 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه انتحر مع الساعه 12




* الف بعد الشر عليكي 
خليكي للساعه 1 ونص :smil12:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الف بعد الشر عليكي
> خليكي للساعه 1 ونص :smil12:
> *​



ههههههههههه يا راجل
حاضر هستنى ل 1


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كالعادة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*جسمى كله مدشدش *​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

انا مبقتش بناااااام هتجنن


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

اغنى للرب لانه احسن الىً


----------



## چاكس (1 يناير 2013)

happy


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

مخنووووووووووووقه...علامات السنه الجديده بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2013)

انا تعبانة اوى نفسى انام زى البنى ادمين


----------



## oesi no (1 يناير 2013)

*تعبت منك *​


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## treaz (1 يناير 2013)

مش عارفة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

محتااره ع مخنوقه ع جعانه ع نعسانه ع قرفانه ع...


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محتااره ع مخنوقه ع جعانه ع نعسانه ع قرفانه ع...


انا عندى نفس المشاعر بس مش جعان عايز اشرب بس شاى


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2013)

_*نشكر الله عديت*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

يلا يا سنه جديده بركاااتك...احاسيس ملهاش حلل


----------



## amalon (1 يناير 2013)

أسعد إنسانة أنا.. لأني بحبو


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*صداااااااااااع رخمممممممم*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2013)

فى الضياع​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صداااااااااااع رخمممممممم*​



سلامتك حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> فى الضياع​



ربنا معاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سلامتك حبيبتي


*الله يسلمك يا قلبى ميرسى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*عادية*


----------



## چاكس (2 يناير 2013)

دماغى وجعانى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (2 يناير 2013)

عاوزه انام
تصبحوا علي خير يا احلي اعضاء


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

احلى حاجة فى الدنيا كوباية coffee كبييييييييييرة leasantr


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احلى حاجة فى الدنيا كوباية coffee كبييييييييييرة leasantr



*يا سلام لو تخليكى جدعه وتخليهم 2 علشان مكسله اقوم اعمل :a4:*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا سلام لو تخليكى جدعه وتخليهم 2 علشان مكسله اقوم اعمل :a4:*



ياسلام ؟ بس كده ؟ غالى والطلب رخيص مفيش كده اختراع يخترعوه ماكنة ولا حاجة تعمل القهوة من على بعد وانتى قاعدة هههههه ده ايه الكسل ده اللى احنا فيه  ؟ leasantr
اتفضلى ياستى كابتشينو اهو 





او ممكن ده علشان فيه قلوب


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام ؟ بس كده ؟ غالى والطلب رخيص مفيش كده اختراع يخترعوه ماكنة ولا حاجة تعمل القهوة من على بعد وانتى قاعدة هههههه ده ايه الكسل ده اللى احنا فيه  ؟ leasantr
> اتفضلى ياستى كابتشينو اهو
> 
> 
> ...




*وأنآ **كمآن وأنآ كمآن*
:ura1:



*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام ؟ بس كده ؟ غالى والطلب رخيص مفيش كده اختراع يخترعوه ماكنة ولا حاجة تعمل القهوة من على بعد وانتى قاعدة هههههه ده ايه الكسل ده اللى احنا فيه  ؟ leasantr
> اتفضلى ياستى كابتشينو اهو
> 
> 
> ...


*أييييييييييه أو دى :smil8:
شرررربت الاتنين خلاص :t30:
بس سلم ايدك طعمهم يجنن  هههههههه
على رأيك احنا محتاجين روبوت فى البيت يشتغل ويعمل كل حاجه واحنا قاعدين مطرحنااااا وخصوصا شغل العيد :11azy:*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *وأنآ **كمآن وأنآ كمآن*
> :ura1:
> 
> 
> ...



ايه ده بقا ؟ ايه الطمع ده ؟ ده انا فتح محل كده :999:
على العموم ميغلاش عليكى عليه ورده كمان يااحلى فلاور


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أييييييييييه أو دى :smil8:
> شرررربت الاتنين خلاص :t30:
> بس سلم ايدك طعمهم يجنن  هههههههه
> على رأيك احنا محتاجين روبوت فى البيت يشتغل ويعمل كل حاجه واحنا قاعدين مطرحنااااا وخصوصا شغل العيد :11azy:*



هههههههه شربتيهم الاتنين ؟ بالهنا والشفا 
اه على رأيك روبوت كده يبقا قاعد معاكى طول النهار ويذاكر ويمتحن ويشتغل ويعمل شغل البيت ويجيب الطلبات واحنا منعملش حاجة :999: بس كده هيجلنا كل الامراض من كتر القعدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده بقا ؟ ايه الطمع ده ؟ ده انا فتح محل كده :999:
> على العموم ميغلاش عليكى عليه ورده كمان يااحلى فلاور


ههههـ فيه حد يشوف آلحآجآت دى ومآيطمعش ؟؟ أهآ *يدوب محل هيكفينآ* *^_^*

*ميرسى **يآ أرق وأطعم روز *




*.،*​
​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

الفهوة بتاعتي فين يا دونا طيب؟


(فيه اتنين معانا هنا هيحبوا يشوفوا الكومنت ده   )


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الفهوة بتاعتي فين يا دونا طيب؟
> 
> 
> (فيه اتنين معانا هنا هيحبوا يشوفوا الكومنت ده   )



*لا احنا متفقناش على كده  :smil8:
  روز اللى بتعزم مش انا يا ريت تركزززززززز يا جون :999:
عارفه انا شغل المخابرات النسائيه دى :t30:*


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا احنا متفقناش على كده  :smil8:
> روز اللى بتعزم مش انا يا ريت تركزززززززز يا جون :999:
> عارفه انا شغل المخابرات النسائيه دى :t30:*



مخابرات ايه ﻻ ﻻ انا ماليش دعوة بيهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مخابرات ايه ﻻ ﻻ انا ماليش دعوة بيهم



*بتتميز يا جونى بوفائك لاصدقائك وبالدفاع عنهم للنفس الاخير :smil16:*


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتتميز يا جونى بوفائك لاصدقائك وبالدفاع عنهم للنفس الاخير :smil16:*



ههههههههه ﻻ انا وفي بس يرسوني هم بيعملوا ايه الاول انما انا مافتيش في اللي ماعرفوش


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*,.*

*روز* .... إمآ تسكى على قهوة جونى أو حطيله فيهآ إللى فيه آلنصيب :smile02



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *روز* .... إمآ تسكى على قهوة جونى أو حطيله فيهآ إللى فيه آلنصيب :smile02
> 
> ...



بتسعي في الخير انتي كمان؟

هو ايه الحكاية النهاردة؟ 

ديزي وحتى حبو...مﻻك المنتدى...بتفتري عليا النهاردة وبتساعد روز عليا 
ده انا غلباااان بشهادة حبو ذات نفسها!


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> بتسعي في الخير انتي كمان؟
> 
> هو ايه الحكاية النهاردة؟
> 
> ...


مآ هى علشآن ملآكـ جآملتكـ بآلكلمة دى :t30:



*.،*

​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> مآ هى علشآن ملآكـ جآملتكـ بآلكلمة دى :t30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا سيكرت انا هابقى العضو الوحيد في الفورم كله اللي حبو افترت عليه في يوم


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

سيكرت هعمل بنصيحتك leasantr

اتفضلى ياشابة 30: قصدى ياجونى 







الله واعلم ديه فيها ايه بقا حزر فزر leasantr


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> سيكرت هعمل بنصيحتك leasantr
> 
> اتفضلى ياشابة 30: قصدى ياجونى
> 
> ...



ده انتي عايزة تخلصي مني بقى...طب بالذمة لاشربه والبسك التهمة


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

ناقص سكر على فكرة....


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

*حسرهـ عليهآ ههههـ
*
دآ لسه بيستطعم*
كتريله آلسم يآ روز :t31:
*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

مش بس بستطعم ده بيتأمر ياسيكرت leasantr

احنا بوظنا الموضوع كده نروح على مصطبتنا بقا ياسيكرت


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *حسرهـ عليهآ ههههـ
> *
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> مش بس بستطعم ده بيتأمر ياسيكرت leasantr
> 
> احنا بوظنا الموضوع كده نروح على مصطبتنا بقا ياسيكرت




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش اخر فنجان قهوة هاشربه في حياتي؟ خليني اشربه بمزاج بقى! مش كفاية بتسمموني وانا ساكت؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

فعلاً بوظنآ آلموضوع ,, بس كويس سممنآهـ برهـ آلمصطبة فى هدوووء

*يلآ بقى على مصطبتنآ هههههـ *





*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> فعلاً بوظنآ آلموضوع ,, بس كويس سممنآهـ برهـ آلمصطبة فى هدوووء
> 
> ...



يﻻ انا هاروح اموت لكو هناك...بس انا لسه ماشربتش غير شفطة عشان السكر قليل...اسألولنا فيه سكر هناك وﻻ اشتري في السكة


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

يلا ياسيكرت على مصطبتنا 
وانت ياجونى موت هنا براحتك leasantr


----------



## white.angel (2 يناير 2013)

*وحشتونى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2013)

عايز ازعق هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*ارهاق وقلة نوم *​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

ايه الجوع الكافر ده


----------



## oesi no (2 يناير 2013)

موحتلين ايفرى هوير


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Dominus meus et Deus meus


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

وحشتنى :Love_Letter_Send: قلقانة عليك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*انا مكسرره ومدغدغه ومفتفته : (*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا مكسرره ومدغدغه ومفتفته : (*


*ومين سمعك بس انا من كتر المشى 
انتى بقا حد ضربك عالقة سخنة ولا ايه 30:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يناير 2013)

*وحشنى صوتك *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ومين سمعك بس انا من كتر المشى
> انتى بقا حد ضربك عالقة سخنة ولا ايه 30:*​


*لا ياريت حد ضربني
بس صاحيه من الساعه 3 ومقعدتش خالص:smil8:
*


----------



## چاكس (2 يناير 2013)

*فاااايق*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2013)

*تمام نشكر الله بخير

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*مفشفشه فشافيش : (*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفشفشه فشافيش : (*


*ههههههههههه وانا مدغدغة دغاديغ *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههه*
*تعبان وحملى تقيل*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه وانا مدغدغة دغاديغ *​


*ده انا مكسره تكسير ههههه*


johna&jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *تعبان وحملى تقيل*​


هي دي مش ترنيمة برضو
ولا نكتة : )


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

مُحبط ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

زعلاانه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*بحاول اكبر دماااااغي
لحد ماقربت ابقي شبه اي تي : )
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2013)

سجلنا ماشي


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

كدة زهقت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2013)

*عاوزة انااااااااااام*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاوزة انااااااااااام*​



انااا قولت نمتيييي...


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انااا قولت نمتيييي...


*لا لسة بحاول هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لسة بحاول هههههههههه*​



نووووم الهنا حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نووووم الهنا حبيبتي


*ميرسى يا قلبى اشوفك على خير *​


----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

مبسوطة والحمد لله


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2013)

ماليش نفس اعمل حاجة


----------



## چاكس (3 يناير 2013)

*عامل احلى دماغ*  :mus13:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

نمت كويس


----------



## tamav maria (3 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

*فاكرة 
انا فاكرة وناسيه !
*


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

المفروض اروح بس مش عايز عشان مكسل انزل الجيم وعايز اناااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..*







*

*




*.**.*
​


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

نفسي اتقطع....بس عملت مجهود حكاية والاوزان معظمها بقت اتقل....والاهم الوزن بينزل ... يااااا رب بقى ...


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2013)

عايله الهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2013)

*مش طايق نفسي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2013)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااانة *​


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2013)

قلق وتوتر


----------



## تعيسة (4 يناير 2013)

عااادي


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2013)

مرهق ومكسر


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2013)

قرفان من نفسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2013)

*حاسس اني ذهب ولن يعد *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يناير 2013)

مبسوط​


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

هو اللي يخلص 400 ميللي لتر خل 6% في 3 شهور  (نص ازازة كبيرة) لوحده...

يبقى ده ايه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يناير 2013)

*عندى دور برد فلة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2013)

_*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووق*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

عايزه اتخاااااانق:smil8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه اتخاااااانق:smil8:


*اى خناقة يا لولوانا معاكى هههههههههه
انا فى الخدمة دايما *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اى خناقة يا لولوانا معاكى هههههههههه
> انا فى الخدمة دايما *​



ههههههههههههههه
يا مسنداني ومشجعاني انتي.. يخليكي ليااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*زورى وجعنى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2013)

حاسس ان قلبي هيوقف قبل ما القطر يوصل بقالي 10 ساعات متكتف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زورى وجعنى *​



الف سلامه يا خالتي


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

الروم سيرفس حلوة وجميلة بس لو ييجوا متأخر شوية....لازم يصحوني من النوم؟


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2013)

_*ربنا يستر بجد *_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## تعيسة (5 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

اكل واكلنا...لعب ولعبنا...هزار وهزرنا...تليفزيون واتفرجنا.....ايه بقى...يلا نذاكر بقى ولا ايه؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*نفسى اناااااااااام *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2013)

هموت من التعب منمتش من يوم الخميس الصبح 
ولسه قدامي 5ساعات في القطر طده


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2013)

*نشكر الله
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*احساس اى حد راجع من المدافن *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يناير 2013)

*..*

*




*



*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

البابا شنودة وحشنى زى ما اكون نسيت الموضوع لفترة 
امبارح قبل ما انام افتكرته والغريبة انى كنت بفكر فيه وكأنه لسه عايش وبعدين روحت فوقت وافتكرت انه مش موجود وكأنى كنت نسيت 
غريب عقلنا الباطن لما يرفض يصدق ان اللى بنحبهم واتعودنا على وجودهم مبقوش موجودين 
كانت لحظة غريبة مابين تفكيرى فيه وكأنه عايش وادراكى انه مبقاش موجود


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

صوابعى متجمدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

*هى بس الكحة تمشى وكل شىء يبقى تمام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى بس الكحة تمشى وكل شىء يبقى تمام *​


_*اه ياريت والله
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*اه ياريت والله
> *_​


*كحة عن كحة تفرق يا جون ها *​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (6 يناير 2013)

انا مات


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2013)

برداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة مووووووت


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كحة عن كحة تفرق يا جون ها *​


_*نيتى سليمة والله هتفضحى اهلى على الفاضى
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

zezza قال:


> برداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة مووووووت


*ولعى فالبيت علشان تدفى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*نيتى سليمة والله هتفضحى اهلى على الفاضى
> *_​


*ههههههههه اللى على راسه بطحة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*مش حاسس ان بكرة عيد مش عارف ليه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اللى على راسه بطحة *​


*بلاش شغل حمامة السلام دال لحسن هغزيك ههههههههه:gun::gun::gun:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *مش حاسس ان بكرة عيد مش عارف ليه *​


*يابنى ارحمنا بقا من الكأبة بتاعتك دى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *بلاش شغل حمامة السلام دال لحسن هغزيك ههههههههه:gun::gun::gun:
> *​


*جبتش حاجة من عندى انا انت اللى قولت حمامة سلام 
تغز مين :nunu0000:*​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

جعااااااااان وعايز اناااااااااااااااااام وهاقضي العيد لوحدي


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

واسوأ حاجة هاعيد لوحدي خاالص


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ولعى فالبيت علشان تدفى
> *​



شرير


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2013)

مش حلو​


----------



## چاكس (6 يناير 2013)

*زهقااااااااان*


----------



## +febronia+ (6 يناير 2013)

:crying:


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

اتغابيت في الاكل برضو مفيش فايدة....
كباب وكفتة وورق عنب وشاورما وكله شاريه طبعاً لا تكونوا فاكرينني باطبخ ولا حاجة...

بس برضو مدروخ وعايز انام...

مين بقى فيكو عمل كده؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8VUg9DEyaA



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8VUg9DEyaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

مش عايز افطر معدتى تؤلمنى تؤلمنى من اول لقمة يارب
عيشنى فى الفول والطعمية مش عايز اكل انا


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> مش عايز افطر معدتى تؤلمنى تؤلمنى من اول لقمة يارب
> عيشنى فى الفول والطعمية مش عايز اكل انا



خلاص وبتفطر ليه طيب؟ هو بالعافية؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> خلاص وبتفطر ليه طيب؟ هو بالعافية؟


ما انا لو مكلتش يزعلوا :vava:


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ما انا لو مكلتش يزعلوا :vava:



انا في حياتي ما شفت كده بصراحة


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا في حياتي ما شفت كده بصراحة


هههههههه معلش 
انت مخنوق ليه تيب :smile01


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه معلش
> انت مخنوق ليه تيب :smile01



اصلك كده بصراحة عامل زي الناس اللي تقول انا رفيع وباحاول اتخن ومش عارف مهما اكل

واحنا بنموت نفسنا في الجيم ومجوعين روحنا ومش بننزل!

ربنا ينتقم منكم يا جدع 

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اتغابيت في الاكل برضو مفيش فايدة....
> كباب وكفتة وورق عنب وشاورما وكله شاريه طبعاً لا تكونوا فاكرينني باطبخ ولا حاجة...
> 
> بس برضو مدروخ وعايز انام...
> ...




انا معدتى حساسه يا عم فأكلت عينات :smile02

الحته دى فى الفيلم دى بحبها اوى لسه كنت بفكر اشوفها هههه​


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> انا معدتى حساسه يا عم فأكلت عينات :smile02
> 
> الحته دى فى الفيلم دى بحبها اوى لسه كنت بفكر اشوفها هههه​



اي خدمة....انا اللي بتموتني من الضحك لما بيقعد يقول كفاااية...كفااية بقى...


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اي خدمة....انا اللي بتموتني من الضحك لما بيقعد يقول كفاااية...كفااية بقى...




هههههه

ايووووة .. كفايه بقى ويمسك كيكه ياكلها ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

كلللل الموااااضييع اكللللل
طب انا عاااايزه اكل:vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*معرفتش استطعم الاكل بسبب البرد اللى عندى *​


----------



## چاكس (7 يناير 2013)

*مش جاى لى نوووووووم*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

مش حاسة بأي حاجة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## tamav maria (7 يناير 2013)

معدتي وجعتني من كتر الاكل الفطاري
الصيام كان ارحم


----------



## tamav maria (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلللل الموااااضييع اكللللل
> طب انا عاااايزه اكل:vava:



تعالي كلي معايا
عشان تفتحي نفسي هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه




سلامتك يالولو ياحبيبتي من الخنقه
ربنا يديكي السلام والفرح الداخلي


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2013)

ده جو عيد ده !!!
برد  و ساقعة و صوت هوااااا غريب.. حبك الشتا يثبت وجوده دلوقت :smil8:


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

zezza قال:


> ده جو عيد ده !!!
> برد  و ساقعة و صوت هوااااا غريب.. حبك الشتا يثبت وجوده دلوقت :smil8:



حد يكره البرد؟ انا الكريسماس اللي فات كنت متغاظ ان التلج كان لسه مانزلش


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 يناير 2013)

مجروحة *: (*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2013)

مبسوط


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة الدجو حلو عندى خالص 
ضرب الصواريخ عندى ولا الحرب العالمية 
احساس بالحرب


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه يا بيبو هوانت عايش فباكستان
هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

تعبانة اوووووووووووي


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2013)

انا هادى خالص مش عارف ليه ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

معدتى وجعانى اووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

_*مخنووووووووووووووووووووووق*_​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (7 يناير 2013)

انا الان سعيد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

ف غيبووبه


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ف غيبووبه


تطلعى منها بالسلامة


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

alone


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يناير 2013)

ولا اى اندهــاش​


----------



## چاكس (7 يناير 2013)

marmora jesus قال:


> alone



Me Too


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> Me Too



يا عم انت وهي ارحموني...

انا من امبارح وانا عمال اقول لوحدي وalone
وhome alone forum alone


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2013)

لسة برداااااااااااااااانة


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا عم انت وهي ارحموني...
> 
> انا من امبارح وانا عمال اقول لوحدي وalone
> وhome alone forum alone



طب alone تاني اهي


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب alone تاني اهي


وانا كماان  يا مرمورة


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وانا كماان  يا مرمورة



شكلنا كلنا كده يا جون ولا ايه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

its okay to be alone ياجماعة 
الوحدة مش وحشة اوى كده استمتعو بيها اوقات كتير الناس بيكونو صداع لا يحتمل 
انا جربت الاتنين الزحمة والدوشة والوحدة ( وكانت اختيارية ) وبصراحة بقيت بعشق الوحدة  رغم انها مش متوفرة ليا معظم الوقت  
لان ناس كتير حواليا 
بس الوحدة كنز لا يفنى :99:


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> its okay to be alone ياجماعة
> الوحدة مش وحشة اوى كده استمتعو بيها اوقات كتير الناس بيكونو صداع لا يحتمل
> انا جربت الاتنين الزحمة والدوشة والوحدة ( وكانت اختيارية ) وبصراحة بقيت بعشق الوحدة  رغم انها مش متوفرة ليا معظم الوقت
> لان ناس كتير حواليا
> بس الوحدة كنز لا يفنى :99:



خالص...مع نفسك...الوحدة بايخة....والاهم من كده....ان مرمورة كانت شرحت انها مش وحدة مكان هي متضايقة من ناس حواليها....

انا بقى بالنسبة لي وحدة بجد...مفيش حد فعـﻻً...ودي مش حاجة ظريفة ومستنيها تخلص...


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> خالص...مع نفسك...الوحدة بايخة....والاهم من كده....ان مرمورة كانت شرحت انها مش وحدة مكان هي متضايقة من ناس حواليها....
> 
> انا بقى بالنسبة لي وحدة بجد...مفيش حد فعـﻻً...ودي مش حاجة ظريفة ومستنيها تخلص...



حاليا انا بقيت don't care ويمكن ده واحد من الاسباب اللى بيخلينى اشوف فكرة الجواز صعبة جدا انى لازم اكون مع شخص كل يوم everyday 
its awful :99:


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> خالص...مع نفسك...الوحدة بايخة....والاهم من كده....ان مرمورة كانت شرحت انها مش وحدة مكان هي متضايقة من ناس حواليها....
> 
> انا بقى بالنسبة لي وحدة بجد...مفيش حد فعـﻻً...ودي مش حاجة ظريفة ومستنيها تخلص...



صدقني وحدة المكان ارحم بكتير من ان يكون حوليك ناس وحاسس بالوحدة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*سقعانة و فيه حاجة وحشانى مش عارفة ايه هى *


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سقعانة و فيه حاجة وحشانى مش عارفة ايه هى *


 ههههههههه  ممكن يكون احساس الدفى ؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههه  ممكن يكون احساس الدفى ؟؟



*ههههههههه تصدق منطق برضه :t33:*


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> its okay to be alone ياجماعة
> الوحدة مش وحشة اوى كده استمتعو بيها اوقات كتير الناس بيكونو صداع لا يحتمل
> انا جربت الاتنين الزحمة والدوشة والوحدة ( وكانت اختيارية ) وبصراحة بقيت بعشق الوحدة  رغم انها مش متوفرة ليا معظم الوقت
> لان ناس كتير حواليا
> بس الوحدة كنز لا يفنى :99:





Desert Rose قال:


> حاليا انا بقيت don't care ويمكن ده واحد من الاسباب اللى بيخلينى اشوف فكرة الجواز صعبة جدا انى لازم اكون مع شخص كل يوم everyday
> its awful :99:




كوبى من تفكيرى .. أحييكى يابنتى​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2013)

معدتي تعباني جدا ونفسي اجيب كل اللي فيها بس مش عارفة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*زوري محشرج
مش عارفه ايه محشرج دي
انا بسمعهم يقولوا كده

المهم اني داخله علي دور برد معتبر : (
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زوري محشرج
> مش عارفه ايه محشرج دي
> انا بسمعهم يقولوا كده
> 
> ...


*تعالى اقعدى جمبى بس انا وخداه من اول امبارح *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زوري محشرج
> مش عارفه ايه محشرج دي
> انا بسمعهم يقولوا كده
> 
> ...





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تعالى اقعدى جمبى بس انا وخداه من اول امبارح *​



*تجيبو بنادول كولد اند فلو و تاخدو حبيتين سوا و تدفو كويس و هتبقو زى الفل و انا بقول الكلام دة و عارفة محدش بينفذ بس انا بعمل اللى عليا و اللى هيقول اى تانى هضربه :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تجيبو بنادول كولد اند فلو و تاخدو حبيتين سوا و تدفو كويس و هتبقو زى الفل و انا بقول الكلام دة و عارفة محدش بينفذ بس انا بعمل اللى عليا و اللى هيقول اى تانى هضربه :t33:*


*تصدقى بقا انا مخلصة شريط لحد دلوقتى يا دكتور واخويا كان كتبهولى وقالى خد حبيبتين كل مرة 
وكما مضاد حيوى اموكسيل معاه ومفيش حاجة محوقة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تعالى اقعدى جمبى بس انا وخداه من اول امبارح *​


ههههههه بجد مش قادره ولسه هتعمق في دور البرد ده انا عارفاني


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تجيبو بنادول كولد اند فلو و تاخدو حبيتين سوا و تدفو كويس و هتبقو زى الفل و انا بقول الكلام دة و عارفة محدش بينفذ بس انا بعمل اللى عليا و اللى هيقول اى تانى هضربه :t33:*


تصدقي يادكتور
ان انا عندي بنادول
والله هقوم اخد منه فكرتيني
ربنا يخليكي لينا يادكتور شقاوة

تصدقي مش لايقه دكتور وبعدين شقاوة دي : )


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*صحيت من النوم رقبتى وجعانى حاجة من ضمن الحاجات اللى معكننة عليا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدقى بقا انا مخلصة شريط لحد دلوقتى يا دكتور واخويا كان كتبهولى وقالى خد حبيبتين كل مرة
> وكما مضاد حيوى اموكسيل معاه ومفيش حاجة محوقة *​



*انتى عندك مشكلة اصلا حساسية قبل كدة ؟؟ حساسية انف او مشاكل فى الجيوب الانفية ؟؟ *



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه بجد مش قادره ولسه هتعمق في دور البرد ده انا عارفاني
> 
> تصدقي يادكتور
> ان انا عندي بنادول
> ...


*هههههههههههههه متقوليهاش .. هى كلمة دكتور تقيلة خليها شقاوة بس اظرف و اخف:2: *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صحيت من النوم رقبتى وجعانى حاجة من ضمن الحاجات اللى معكننة عليا *​


سلامتك حبيبتي
ده اكيد دور برد
لا انا صحيت لقيت زوري حارقني جدا وببلع ريقي بالعتافيه : (
تقريبا اخدت برد انا وبمسح
لاني كنت لابسه شورت وتيشيرت ربع كم:blush2:


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى عندك مشكلة اصلا حساسية قبل كدة ؟؟ حساسية انف او مشاكل فى الجيوب الانفية ؟؟ *
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههه متقوليهاش .. هى كلمة دكتور تقيلة خليها شقاوة بس اظرف و اخف:2: *


ماشي يادكتور مش هقولك دكتور بعد كده ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*انتى عندك مشكلة اصلا حساسية قبل كدة ؟؟ حساسية انف او مشاكل فى الجيوب الانفية ؟؟ 
*نووووووووووووو
​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رجليا متلجيين اف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> رجليا متلجيين اف​


*هههههههههه البس شراب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> رجليا متلجيين اف​


*البس لكلوك:t33:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه البس شراب *​


هههههههههه تصدقي رديت عليه قبل مااشوف ردك هههههههه
وطلع نفس الرد تقريبا:t33:


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

لابس ومش عامل اى حاجه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> لابس ومش عامل اى حاجه​


لابس لكلوك ولا شراب
اصلها بتفرق علي رأي عمرو دياب:blush2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*الحل الوحيد انك تدخل تحت البطانية *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

شراااااب يا دكتورة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*النهاردة يوم الوجع العالمى 
ضرسى بيوجعنى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الحل الوحيد انك تدخل تحت البطانية *​




اة ما انا هعمل كدة بس 3 بطاطين مش واحدة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> اة ما انا هعمل كدة بس 3 بطاطين مش واحدة ​


*هههههههههه انت مكوش على بطاطين البيت كله *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> شراااااب يا دكتورة​


مفيش دكاتره هنا :t33:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النهاردة يوم الوجع العالمى
> ضرسى بيوجعنى
> *​


ايه يابنتي مالك
وشاله يخليكي بلاش تفكريني بوجع الضروس


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفيش دكاتره هنا :t33:
> 
> ايه يابنتي مالك
> وشاله يخليكي بلاش تفكريني بوجع الضروس


*معرفش فى ايه يا بنتى من ساعة الطقم الاخضرة ما لبسته وهو وشه وحش عليا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معرفش فى ايه يا بنتى من ساعة الطقم الاخضرة ما لبسته وهو وشه وحش عليا هههههههههههه*​


*اه اللي مخليكي شبه عود الكرفس ده ههههههههههههههههه

مانا قولتلك وماله الشبت يعني:t33:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه اللي مخليكي شبه عود الكرفس ده ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مانا قولتلك وماله الشبت يعني:t33:
> *


*هههههههههههه اتريقى ياختى اتريقى اخلص من ايهاب الاقيكى انتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اتريقى ياختى اتريقى اخلص من ايهاب الاقيكى انتى *​


*ههههه وانا اقدر

ومالها يعني ابدله الجينز
شبه القلم الحبر انا ولابساها:t33::t33:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه وانا اقدر
> 
> ومالها يعني ابدله الجينز
> شبه القلم الحبر انا ولابساها:t33::t33:
> *


*هههههههههههههه اه ودلقين عليكى زهرة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اه ودلقين عليكى زهرة *​


*هههههههه اه فكره
او حد مديني بونيه في جسمي كله هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه اه فكره
> او حد مديني بونيه في جسمي كله هههههههه
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

:new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههه اضحكي اضحكي
اما اكلمك في الفون بس
ليا كلام تاني معاكي


بداية العمر قال:


> :new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6:​


سالخير
او سالزهره ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه اضحكي اضحكي
اما اكلمك في الفون بس
ليا كلام تاني معاكي

*ليه بس انا عملت حاجة *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه اضحكي اضحكي
> اما اكلمك في الفون بس
> ليا كلام تاني معاكي
> 
> ...


لا ابدا ده انا  بنكشك بس:t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ابدا ده انا  بنكشك بس:t33:


*هههههههههه بحسب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بحسب *​


ياتري بتحسبي بالورقه والقلم ولا الاله الحاسبه:t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*انا حاسه ان الكشري وحشني اووووي هو والفول : (*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياتري بتحسبي بالورقه والقلم ولا الاله الحاسبه:t33:


*لا بحسب بمخى ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بحسب بمخى ههههههههه*​


ايوة ياواد يامدقدق يامفتح انت ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا حاسه ان الكشري وحشني اووووي هو والفول : (*


*حرام عليكى احنا لحقنا ننساهم يا بنتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرام عليكى احنا لحقنا ننساهم يا بنتى *​


*يابنتي انا اصيله
ومتهونش عليا العشره ابدا
ودول عشرة 45 يوم مع الشغل والنفاذ ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي انا اصيله
> ومتهونش عليا العشره ابدا
> ودول عشرة 45 يوم مع الشغل والنفاذ ههههههه
> *


*هههههههه طب يا اصيلة انسيهم شوية  ارحمى قولنا ده كان بيستغيث من الفول ويقول حرمت حرمت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه طب يا اصيلة انسيهم شوية  ارحمى قولنا ده كان بيستغيث من الفول ويقول حرمت حرمت *​


*طيب مانا رحمي نفسي اهو
وقدامي طبق كنافه بالسمنة البلدي 
يستاهل بوقك والله
تاخدي حته:new4:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب مانا رحمي نفسي اهو
> وقدامي طبق كنافه بالسمنة البلدي
> يستاهل بوقك والله
> تاخدي حته:new4:
> *


*ميرسى  بس انا من الحلويات اللى كلتها النهاردة ضرسى وجعنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى  بس انا من الحلويات اللى كلتها النهاردة ضرسى وجعنى *​


*اةة عشان كده
ماهو ده عيبه بقي
الحلويات تشدنا وضروسنا توجعنا : (
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه اضحكي اضحكي
> اما اكلمك في الفون بس
> ليا كلام تاني معاكي
> 
> ...



سا الخير.. سا الزهره .. ساركوزيــ،ـ،ـ،ـ،:t33:   ههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

يا جماعه مفيناش من أسلوب الأستفزاز ..  :ranting:

الحلويات بتستفزني .. :a82:

يا نجيب ونقدم طبق فى الصفحه يا اما ناكل واحنا صامتييييين ..:new2:

هاتي انا حته وان ملقتيش حته هاتي 
أخواتها   او بعض أخواتها عآاتي يعنيـ،ـ،ـ، 

 :36_11_13: :36_11_13:

حلويات حلويات حلويات كنافه كنافه كنافه كنافه 

:186fx: :186fx: :186fx: 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا جماعه مفيناش من أسلوب الأستفزاز ..  :ranting:
> 
> الحلويات بتستفزني .. :a82:
> 
> ...


*اده مظاهره دي ولا ايه ههههههه

بس كده ياسيدي
وادي طبق كنافه يجنن
وبالهنا والشفا 
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده مظاهره دي ولا ايه ههههههه
> 
> بس كده ياسيدي
> وادي طبق كنافه يجنن
> ...



:361nl::smil4::361nl:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> :361nl::smil4::361nl:​


لا كل بالشوكة والسكينه مش بدماغك ههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يناير 2013)

الشوكه والسكينه توول علشان اضرب بيهم اي حت يجي يقرب ياكل معايا ولا علشان اكل بيهم ..?

من ناحية طريقة الأكل .. this is my best  :spor22::t33::spor22:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*دول عشان تضرب بيهم الاكل ههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا -- هاديا ...


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

Dicit ei Iesus: Ego sum via, et veritas, et vita. Nemo venit ad Patrem, nisi per me
قال له يسوع: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إﻻ بي"


"Ecce nova facio omnia"
"ها أنا أصنع كل شيء جديداً"


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2013)

مخنووووووووووووقه جدا


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

زهقاان​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

*تعبان بس نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*مليش مزاج لاى حاجة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*كان نفسى اخرج بس الجو ميشجعش *​


----------



## amalon (8 يناير 2013)

عبالي احكي مع شخصين..
واحد بيكرهني
و واحد مابيهمو أمري...
و كتيييير عبالي احكي معون
و السؤال الأهم..
هل أنا حمقاء إلى هذا الحد؟!


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2013)

مصدعة ومش سقعانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2013)

مش كويسه بس مازالت احيا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

*مش مرتاحة *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

*مخنوق*​


----------



## zezza (8 يناير 2013)

عم بتشتى الدنى تلج :ura1::ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*احساس بالغربة *​


----------



## bob (8 يناير 2013)

*قرفان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2013)

حاسس اني حران شويه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حاسس اني حران شويه


*مش تقول كدا من بدرى تصدق كنت فاكرة الجو برد *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش تقول كدا من بدرى تصدق كنت فاكرة الجو برد *​



دي اوشعات يا خالتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دي اوشعات يا خالتي


*مكنتش اعرف انها اوشعات يا عمى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*لسا مخنوق*_
_* يارب*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

نفسي اعرف مين هو !!!!
انا محتاجه شيخ ارواح بقى!!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*مش عارفة اعمل ايه تانى علشان ارضيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*عندى صدااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*حلو احساس الانتصار هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلو احساس الانتصار هههههههه*​



ههههههه يا مفتريه
انتي كده نيمتي الكل اللي بدري واللي متاخر:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه يا مفتريه
> انتي كده نيمتي الكل اللي بدري واللي متاخر:new6::new6:


*سبينى يا لولو يا اوختى انتقم هههههههههه 
واطلع اللى جوايا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

الووووو
انت بموت من البرد يا فخري


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2013)




----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

"Jam non dicam vos servos (...) Vos autem dixi amicos"

ﻻ أعود أسميكم عبيداً (...) بل قد سميتكم أحباء


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

جسمى مكسر


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2013)

متكتكة ..... متجمدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*صحيت على صوت المطر 
يا مطرة روخى روخى هههههههههه*​


----------



## zezza (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صحيت على صوت المطر
> يا مطرة روخى روخى هههههههههه*​



ههههههه نفس الحال كنت ناوية انام
يا رب السنة كلها مطر ناقص شوية برق على رعد و تكمل سعادتى


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

zezza قال:


> ههههههه نفس الحال كنت ناوية انام
> يا رب السنة كلها مطر ناقص شوية برق على رعد و تكمل سعادتى



كنت فاكرك من القاهرة! اصل ده كﻻم واحدة عايشة في اسكندرية...


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

zezza قال:


> ههههههه نفس الحال كنت ناوية انام
> يا رب السنة كلها مطر ناقص شوية برق على رعد و تكمل سعادتى


*لا مش لدرجة دى انا بحب المطر اه بس مش بالشكل ده 
كنت ناوية انزل معرفتش وغيرت رايىء
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (9 يناير 2013)

باردن موووووووت


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2013)

مصدعة


----------



## zezza (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> كنت فاكرك من القاهرة! اصل ده كﻻم واحدة عايشة في اسكندرية...



لا قاهرية بس المطرة تحفة بقالها 3 تيام بتمطر دلع بس النهاردة جاااامدة موووت


----------



## zezza (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مش لدرجة دى انا بحب المطر اه بس مش بالشكل ده
> كنت ناوية انزل معرفتش وغيرت رايىء
> *​


ده احلى خروج فى المطر 
دى مطرت و انا فى الشغل و اول ما روحت و كنت هنام مطرت تانى 
كنت عايزة البس و انزل


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

zezza قال:


> ده احلى خروج فى المطر
> دى مطرت و انا فى الشغل و اول ما روحت و كنت هنام مطرت تانى
> كنت عايزة البس و انزل


هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2013)

كالعادة بطني بتوجعني اوووووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*نسكافيه وشربت غطا واتغطيت 
وبرده برررررررردانة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نسكافيه وشربت غطا واتغطيت
> وبرده برررررررردانة *​



هههههه فاضل تولعي في الشقه عشان تدفي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه فاضل تولعي في الشقه عشان تدفي


*ههههههههههههههه عاوزة اولع فى حاجة تانى يا لولو *​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2013)

مبلولة :d


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه عاوزة اولع فى حاجة تانى يا لولو *​



ههههههههه
اهدي يا بت


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> اهدي يا بت


*حاضر يا لولو علشان خاطرك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حاضر يا لولو علشان خاطرك *​



:Roses:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

حاسه  بغباء وذكاء ع شويه احاسيس كده رخمه ملهاش ستين لازمه


----------



## mero_engel (9 يناير 2013)

متحاوليش مفيش فايده


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2013)

زهقت من كل الناس ونفسي ابقى لوحدى على طول​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2013)

كميييييلة انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

احساس بالندم...مش كلو يستاهل ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يناير 2013)

*هو انا مش حاسة باغلب جسمى و الباقى شاكة انه تبعى *


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2013)

كاره نفسي ونفسي اموت


----------



## soul & life (9 يناير 2013)

بتجمد  قربت اتحول  لتلج


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*ساقعة يا دنيا ساقعة ساقعة وتاهوا الحبايب *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

*في الجو ده 
اي حد هيقول انا حاسس .. 
قبل ما يكمل قوله كداب 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في الجو ده
> اي حد هيقول انا حاسس ..
> قبل ما يكمل قوله كداب
> *​



هههه يا مصريين يا اللي فقدتو الاحساس ومش بقيتو بتحسو:yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه يا مصريين يا اللي فقدتو الاحساس ومش بقيتو بتحسو:yahoo:



* انتي بتتريقي علي المصريين ؟

طيب انا شيلت الخلفه بتاعه البت بتاعتك 
خليها تحس بالسقعه زينا وتوصفلك 




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انتي بتتريقي علي المصريين ؟
> 
> طيب انا شيلت الخلفه بتاعه البت بتاعتك
> خليها تحس بالسقعه زينا وتوصفلك
> ...


*حلوة كدا البنت احلى من الاول هههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة كدا البنت احلى من الاول هههههههه*​



* اتفضليها يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اتفضليها يا خالتي
> *​


*ميرسى يا عمى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انتي بتتريقي علي المصريين ؟
> وانا اقدررررررررر:smil12:
> 
> طيب انا شيلت الخلفه بتاعه البت بتاعتك
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*اووووووووووف مخنوقة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يناير 2013)

*العفاريت كلها بترقص قدامى دلوقتى و جايبة اخرى *


----------



## grges monir (10 يناير 2013)

يارب خلص المشوار بتاع النهاردة على خير


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

"Domine, tu omnia nosti, tu scis quia amo te"

يا رب، أنت تعلم كل شيء. أنت تعرف أني أحبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2013)

إحساس الطالب الفاشل 
 الكورس النهرده و مش مخلصه ال
Assignment


----------



## tamav maria (10 يناير 2013)

افففففففففففف الجو حار ولعه 
درجة الحراره وصلت 45 
ها افطس من الحر


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> افففففففففففف الجو حار ولعه
> درجة الحراره وصلت 45
> ها افطس من الحر



*:act23: بتغيظينا يعنى 
احنا خلاص قربنا نتجمد ​*


----------



## tamav maria (10 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:act23: بتغيظينا يعنى
> احنا خلاص قربنا نتجمد ​*



:t11::t11:


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2013)

مش حاسس بايديا من البرد ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

بحس بشعور جميل لما بغسل الاطباق :ura1::ura1:


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بحس بشعور جميل لما بغسل الاطباق :ura1::ura1:



:w00t:

اييه؟
وحياتك ما هاسيبهالك دي....كل ما هتتكلمي عن شغل البيت والراجل ﻻزم يشتغل وبتاع هاجيب لك دي!

طب ازاي شعور جميل؟ دي مملللللللللللللللللللللللة جددددددددددددددااااااا


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> :w00t:
> 
> اييه؟
> وحياتك ما هاسيبهالك دي....كل ما هتتكلمي عن شغل البيت والراجل ﻻزم يشتغل وبتاع هاجيب لك دي!
> ...



هههههههههه الشعور الجميل بعد ما تخلص وتحس نضفت حاجة كانت مش نضيفة


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه الشعور الجميل بعد ما تخلص وتحس نضفت حاجة كانت مش نضيفة



يا سـﻻااام ... طب ما اي حاجة حلوة لما تخلص انما العذاب بتاعها مش حلو ابداً!!


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا سـﻻااام ... طب ما اي حاجة حلوة لما تخلص انما العذاب بتاعها مش حلو ابداً!!



ما انت مش هتحس بالشعور الجميل من غير العذاب :smile01


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما انت مش هتحس بالشعور الجميل من غير العذاب :smile01



خﻻص يبقى لما تتجوزي هو يستغنى عن الشعور الجميل وخدي انتي غسيل الاطباق كله واستمتعي بالشعور ده ايه رايك؟


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> خﻻص يبقى لما تتجوزي هو يستغنى عن الشعور الجميل وخدي انتي غسيل الاطباق كله واستمتعي بالشعور ده ايه رايك؟



لا ما علشان انا بحبه مش هحرمه من الشعور الجميل ده :smile01:smile01


----------



## Strident (10 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا ما علشان انا بحبه مش هحرمه من الشعور الجميل ده :smile01:smile01



هههههههههههههههه

طب هو مكتفي من الشعور ده وبيقول لك متشكر يا حبيبتي! هتعملي فيه ايييه بقى؟
زي الاكل كده...لو هو شبعان هتحشريله الاكل في بقه مثﻻً؟  اهو الشعور الممتع ده كده


----------



## چاكس (10 يناير 2013)

*حالة من الغضب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*صداع رخمممممممم*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

بردااااااااااانه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بردااااااااااانه


*وانا سقعانة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا سقعانة *​


وانا متلجة:smil16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا متلجة:smil16:


*وانا متكتكة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا متكتكة *​


*الصراحه مش لاقيه تعبير تاني leasantr*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الصراحه مش لاقيه تعبير تاني leasantr*


*ههههههه حلوة الصراحة تى 
ولا انا والنحمة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه حلوة الصراحة تى
> ولا انا والنحمة *​


*ايون الصراحه راحه علي رأي كوكب الشرق الست مـــــــروي:hlp:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون الصراحه راحه علي رأي كوكب الشرق الست مـــــــروي:hlp:*


*اه كوكو الشرق *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههه حلو كوكو الشرق دي 

هو مفيش حد غيرنا في الصحرا دي ولا ايه *,^
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه حلو كوكو الشرق دي
> 
> هو مفيش حد غيرنا في الصحرا دي ولا ايه *,^
> *


*ايون تقريبا الناس اتجمدت من البرد هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون تقريبا الناس اتجمدت من البرد هههههههه*​


*تفتكري هيعملوا زي فيلم تيتانيك ههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تفتكري هيعملوا زي فيلم تيتانيك ههههههه*


*اكيد بس احنا من غير بحر ههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد بس احنا من غير بحر ههههههه*​


*احنا متجمدين الون من غير بحر اصلايابنتي

ده انا بقيت شبه جاك ياشيخه من كتر مانا متجمده هههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احنا متجمدين الون من غير بحر اصلايابنتي
> 
> ده انا بقيت شبه جاك ياشيخه من كتر مانا متجمده هههههه
> *


*ههههههههه انتى تطولى تبقى شبه جاتك نيلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*ههههههه
الصراحه انا شبه الست ام روز هههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه
> الصراحه انا شبه الست ام روز هههه
> *


*ههههههههههه كنت بكرها طول الفيلم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه كنت بكرها طول الفيلم *​


ليه دي ست مسلوعه وكميله بالبرنيطة بتاعتها دي:hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ليه دي ست مسلوعه وكميله بالبرنيطة بتاعتها دي:hlp:


*يابنتى دى لولا برنيطتها مكنتش شوفتها هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا انا كنت بكره اللي هو كان خطيب روز مش فاكره اسمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*اه اوووووووووف ده دمه واقف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*طب حد يجيبله كرسي هههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

*تعبان اوووووووووى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2013)

انا متفائل نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (11 يناير 2013)

فيه ناس بجد متخلفة :smil8::smil8:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2013)

كويسه الحمد لله


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*كسلانة *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 يناير 2013)

مرتاحه نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

ساقعة يا دنيا ساقعة 
 ساقعة و تلجوا الحبايب
 ساقعة و لا عدش رحمة
 متلج و عقلي وااااااااقف
 آجي من هنا ساقعة أروح هنا ساقعة
 مع تحيات روروعدوية
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2013)

حاسس بكسل كدة وملل


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يناير 2013)

*..*

مخنوقة من نفسى ومن كل حآجة فى آلدنيـآ



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*فاقدة الاحساس بالحياه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يناير 2013)

متلخبطه


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يناير 2013)

جسمي سخن اوي


----------



## Strident (12 يناير 2013)

"Usquequo Domine (sanctus et verus), non judicas, et non vindicas sanguinem nostrum de iis qui habitant in terra ?"
"حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق، ﻻ تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض" - رؤيا 6: 10



Benedictus Dominus Deus meus
qui docet manus meas ad prælium
et digitos meos ad bellum
مبارك الرب إلهي
الذي يعلم يديّ القتال
وأصابعي الحرب


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2013)

خبر سىء قوى النهاردة
يوم وحش فعلا


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

انا مبسوط نشكر ربنا


----------



## jajageorge (12 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انا مبسوط نشكر ربنا



يارب على طول يفرح قلبك ويسعدك وياريت تعدينى علشان انا مكتأب


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

jajageorge قال:


> يارب على طول يفرح قلبك ويسعدك وياريت تعدينى علشان انا مكتأب



بعد الشر عليك يا بابا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2013)

*ماشي الحاال*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*مش عارفة اركز والامتحان بكرة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2013)

مش طايقة نفسى ومش طايقة اشوفك قدامى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

محتاره...


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووووه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*مـــش حـــــزينة  بـس مفيـــش حاجة تفــــرح*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مـــش حـــــزينة  بـس مفيـــش حاجة تفــــرح*​


*الاهم ان مفيش حزن نشكر ربنا 
والمهم ان الفرح اكيد هيجي هيجي

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*كويسه انا كويسه انا كويسه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كويسه انا كويسه انا كويسه*


*سامعين صدقينى حد قالك احنا مش سامعيينك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سامعين صدقينى حد قالك احنا مش سامعيينك *​


*سامعين ولا تمانين ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سامعين ولا تمانين ههههههههههههههههه*


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*شكلهم تسعين:new6:*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## +febronia+ (13 يناير 2013)

mosh tamam :'(


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

مصدع خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يناير 2013)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووقه اوي
اووووووووف


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*اووووووووووف هم وانزاح من على قلبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*أشعــر بشـــيء مـــن التـعـــب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2013)

*عندي ارق فظيع : (*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

معدتى وجعانى اوى


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

عندى زغوتة مجننآنى :t19: 



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> عندى زغوتة مجننآنى :t19:
> 
> ...



ههههههه ديه بتنرفزنى اوى 
هاتى كيس فاضى واتنفسى فيه ياسيكرت او كلى حته عيش صغننه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

معدتى لسه وجعانى اوى


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ كنتى فين من بدرى يآ روز بقآلى سآعة بشرب فى مآية .. بس رآحت خلآص 
*وألف سلآمة يآ قمرهـ *



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

الله يسلمك ياسيكرت :new8:
لما تبقى تشرى ميه لما يكون عندك زغوته تشربيها بشكل متواصل مش حبه حبه علشان تجيب نتيجة


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

عُلم وسيُنفذ يآ دكتــور *^_^*
 


*..*​


----------



## چاكس (15 يناير 2013)

*الحياة حلوة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

انا فى نعمة يا جدعان هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*ماشي الحال نشكر ربنا*


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2013)

*دماغى هتنفجر من الصداع 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 يناير 2013)

بسال من ربنا الرحم لنفسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2013)

*مخنوق جدا 
ومحتار 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*زهقانة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زهقانة*


*من ايه يا قلبى اخص عليكى زهقانة منى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *من ايه يا قلبى اخص عليكى زهقانة منى *​


*لا ياحبيبتي
انا زهقانه مني انا ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياحبيبتي
> انا زهقانه مني انا ههههه
> *


*ههههههههههه طب وزهقانة منك ليه بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب وزهقانة منك ليه بقا *​


*مش عارفه النهارده طول اليوم نايمة اصلا
ومتحركتش من مكاني : ((
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش عارفه النهارده طول اليوم نايمة اصلا
> ومتحركتش من مكاني : ((
> *


*مممممممممممم انا هقولك تعملى ايه 

انتى تجيبى شوية مياه مبلولة تحطيهم فى مياه 
وتجيبى رجل صرصار ورجل كتكوت 
وتضربيهم فى الخلاط وبالشفا :59:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مممممممممممم انا هقولك تعملى ايه
> 
> انتى تجيبى شوية مياه مبلولة تحطيهم فى مياه
> وتجيبى رجل صرصار ورجل كتكوت
> وتضربيهم فى الخلاط وبالشفا :59:*​


*انتي بتتريقي عليا في عز شدتي ومحنتي:smile01:thnk0001:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي بتتريقي عليا في عز شدتي ومحنتي:smile01:thnk0001:*


*يارب اعدمنى انا اقدر برده 
هههههههههه 
انا بس بفوقك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب اعدمنى انا اقدر برده
> هههههههههه
> انا بس بفوقك *​


*اخص عليكي بعد الشر عليكي يابت
شكلي هفوق عليكي:59:
غيرتي اللون ولا لاء
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكي بعد الشر عليكي يابت
> شكلي هفوق عليكي:59:
> غيرتي اللون ولا لاء
> *


*وهو المطلوب انك تفوقى مالك يابت قلقتينى عليكى *

*لالالالالالالالالا مش غيرتيه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وهو المطلوب انك تفوقى مالك يابت قلقتينى عليكى *
> 
> *لالالالالالالالالا مش غيرتيه *​


*مفيش بامانه انا قرررررده:smile01
لا تقلقي

طيب جربي يابنتي هتلقيه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفيش بامانه انا قرررررده:smile01
> لا تقلقي
> 
> طيب جربي يابنتي هتلقيه
> *


*ادينى عمالة بجرب يا اوختشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ادينى عمالة بجرب يا اوختشى *​


*لا بلااااش اللون ده بيزغللي عينيا*:thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بلااااش اللون ده بيزغللي عينيا*:thnk0001:


*يا بت انا بجرب كلهم بس مش لقيته 
ملقتش غير الغامق ده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت انا بجرب كلهم بس مش لقيته
> ملقتش غير الغامق ده *​


*اكيد موجود يابت
دوري تاني
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكيد موجود يابت
> دوري تاني
> *


*لا شكلهم بيختاروه لما بيجوا يكتبوه 
 نفسى فيه اوووووووووى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا شكلهم بيختاروه لما بيجوا يكتبوه
> نفسى فيه اوووووووووى*​


*انتي جربتي كل االموجودين في الاختيارات ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي جربتي كل االموجودين في الاختيارات ؟*


*ايوووووووووووون*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوووووووووووون*​


*امممم
وماله الاخضر يعني هاه:act19:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *امممم
> وماله الاخضر يعني هاه:act19:
> *


*احبوووش ابداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Star Online (16 يناير 2013)

رااايق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احبوووش ابداااااااااااااا*​


*بأماره الجاكت الاخضر بتاعك ههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بأماره الجاكت الاخضر بتاعك ههههههه*


هههههههههههه لا بحب الاخضر بتاع الجاكت 
لكن الاخضر ده بتاعك نووووووووووووو :mus13:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه لا بحب الاخضر بتاع الجاكت
> لكن الاخضر ده بتاعك نووووووووووووو :mus13:


*يابنتي ده طقم مع اسمي 
انتي ايش فهمك بس:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي ده طقم مع اسمي
> انتي ايش فهمك بس:smile01
> *


اه ما انا واخدة بالى يا اوختشى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه ما انا واخدة بالى يا اوختشى ​


*يعجبني فيكي قوة ملاحظتك :t4:*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

مش بتخن ابدا مهما اكلت


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*صدااااااااااااااع رهييييييييييب​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صدااااااااااااااع رهييييييييييب​*



سلامتك غاليتي


----------



## tamav maria (16 يناير 2013)

مش عارفه 
مبلمه وعامله زي تمثال ابو الهول


----------



## تعيسة (16 يناير 2013)

موجوعة وتعبانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*زعلانه اوووووووووووي*
* عصفورتي ماتت*
*:190vu:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*مكتئبه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مكتئبه​*



نفس الاحساس يا تاسونى


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

معدتى رجعت توجعنى تااااااااااااااااااانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*مبسوطة جداااااااااااا*​


----------



## يهودى (16 يناير 2013)

happy ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يناير 2013)

*..*
 
متدغدغة :t17:



*..*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (17 يناير 2013)

روقاااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2013)

*ابتسم رغم الدموع ..!!​*


----------



## تعيسة (17 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله بخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2013)

لا انا حاسس انى رخم هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

تعبانه جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2013)

*كسلان جداااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

فرحاااااااااااااااانه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*كويوسه ^,**


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*مستنيه افطر عشان التهم حله القلقاس ههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مستنيه افطر عشان التهم حله القلقاس ههههه*




هههههههههههه طب واللي مش بيحبه يعمل ايه بقي:mus25:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طب واللي مش بيحبه يعمل ايه بقي:mus25:


مين اللي ميحبش القلقاس
انا بحبه اووي ويمكن من اكلاتي المفضله كومان
والله مش بيحبه ياكل بطاطس وخلاص:59:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين اللي ميحبش القلقاس
> انا بحبه اووي ويمكن من اكلاتي المفضله كومان
> والله مش بيحبه ياكل بطاطس وخلاص:59:




هههههههههههه لا بقي هاكل ملوخيه لاني مش بحب البطاطس :giveup:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا بقي هاكل ملوخيه لاني مش بحب البطاطس :giveup:


معقوله مش بتحبي البطاطس والقلقاس
معقووووووووووولة يعني الكلام ده ينفع كده طيب


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معقوله مش بتحبي البطاطس والقلقاس
> معقووووووووووولة يعني الكلام ده ينفع كده طيب



اه صدقيني انا كده وكله بردو بيستغرب لكن اعمل ايه بقي :t39:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اه صدقيني انا كده وكله بردو بيستغرب لكن اعمل ايه بقي :t39:


طب كويس انك بتحبي الملوخيه فضل ونعمه ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب كويس انك بتحبي الملوخيه فضل ونعمه ههههههه




ههههههههه انتي بتتريقي عليا يا برج الاسد:thnk0001::act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه انتي بتتريقي عليا يا برج الاسد:thnk0001::act23:


لا العفو يابرج العذراء وانا اقدر:t4::t4:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا العفو يابرج العذراء وانا اقدر:t4::t4:




هههههههههههه اذا كان كده مااااااااااااشي:t4::new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اذا كان كده مااااااااااااشي:t4::new8:


وكله بما يرضي الله:t4:


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وكله بما يرضي الله:t4:




ههههههههه:t23:


----------



## zezza (19 يناير 2013)

ماحدش جابلى قصب لحد دلوقتى :smil8:
غطاس من غير قصب ولا مطر كدة كتير يارب :190vu:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

حلوووووووووو


----------



## amalon (19 يناير 2013)

خوف و قلق بسبب دخولها المستشفى.. 
ربي يشفيكي تانت


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*زهققققققققققققققان  مخنوق مضايق*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2013)

عايز استنشق هواء حاسس بكمدة الشتا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يناير 2013)

*مش عارفة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2013)

شعور جمييييييل 
اتمني يدوم


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

مبسوطه اووووووووووووووووي


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

كله حلو


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

فى تحسن​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

حلوووووووووه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*ف ر ح ااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> نشكر الله


 وانا كمان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2013)

مفيش احساس


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يناير 2013)

*تعبــــــــت*


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2013)

فله شمعه مضلمه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*مش لطيفه خالص ☻


وطبعا مش عايزة حد يدخل يتريق ويقولي
ولا اصاله حتي ☺
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش لطيفه خالص ☻
> 
> 
> وطبعا مش عايزة حد يدخل يتريق ويقولي
> ...


ههههـ ولآ أنغآم طيب ..؟ :t23:

ربنـآ يفرحكـ يآ قمرهـ :)




*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يناير 2013)

*..*

ولآ عآرفة أنآم ولآ عآرفة أذآكر
ولآ مركزة فى شئ

*حآجة بطآطس *
 


*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*وش  فى دماغى من تاثير الدى جى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تعبــــــــت*


 الف سلامة انشاله القطط


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_*مش فايق*_​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

نفسى فى شيكولالالالالالالالالالالالاته كتيييييييييييير :t17:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_مبسوووووووط_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*حلووووووووة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_*منتعش*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*منسجمة مع ورده واغنيه ♥ بودعك ♥*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2013)

حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*مهيسة*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2013)

تعبانه شويه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)

*مقضياها *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*كنت قلقانه واطمنت ☺*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*صدمه وحزن..!!​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2013)

لا جديد


----------



## چاكس (21 يناير 2013)

مبسووووط


----------



## تعيسة (21 يناير 2013)

مبسوطة والحمد لله


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2013)

*اشكرك يا يسووووع على محبتك وتحننك​*


----------



## oesi no (21 يناير 2013)

مرهق ونفسي انام اوووووووووى بس مقومش تانى


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

*..*

*مهيسة جداً :t17:*


*..*​ ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2013)

هشكرك بردو يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

*نشكر ربنا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

*نشكر المسيح احسن كتير .. ربنا حنين بجد *


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2013)

قلق وتوتر


----------



## چاكس (22 يناير 2013)

صاحى بدرى و مصدع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2013)

شكلى داخله على برد-- او دخلت اصلا و مناخيرى عملالى ازمه!


----------



## raffy (22 يناير 2013)

مخلصة امتحااااانات وربنا كان واقف معايا جامد ف مبسووووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

بلا مشاعر


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

لحد امتى بقى؟ هه؟ لحد امتى؟ انا زهقت واتنفخت...



وكمان بقى..."إلى متى تعلق نفسي؟ إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لي جهراً"


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

"?Domine, quid me vis facere"

يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

*مغص وبرد وصداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

تعبانة بجد ..... الموضوع ده تاعبنى اوى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يناير 2013)

رايقة


----------



## white.angel (22 يناير 2013)

*خلصت امتحانات هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه D:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2013)

*بفكر ونفسى  اخد القرار الصح *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*زهقانة اخر حاجة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

ضغطى واطى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2013)

اشكر ربنا على كل حال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

*زهقانة و ضغطى واطى و مرهقة وماليش مزاج اعمل اى حاجة *


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2013)

*يعنى انا  لو قولت احساسي حد هيحس بيه 
ياراجل كبر مخك 
hosny moubark style 
*​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *يعنى انا  لو قولت احساسي حد هيحس بيه
> ياراجل كبر مخك
> hosny moubark style
> *​



[YOUTUBE]ZPjZjGqWM4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*مرتاحة نفسيا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يناير 2013)

_*مفيش تغيير بس فى امل*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2013)

لا جديد


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

*عندى صداااااااااااااع فظيع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2013)

*أشكرك يا رب 
 كملها علي خير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2013)

_*نشكر الله *_​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2013)

احساس حلو


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

هشرب قهوة اخيييييييييرا هييييييييييييييه :999:


----------



## چاكس (26 يناير 2013)

مضااااااااايق


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

قلبى موجوع 



*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

نفسى ابطل تفكيرررررررررر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2013)

تعبانه


----------



## mera22 (26 يناير 2013)

*​*همووووووووووووت وانااااااااااام


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

لمــا يبقى جواك حاجة خنقاك اووى ..
 متفكــرش تحكيها لاى حد ..
 لانه يا أما هيقولك مش مستهلة اللى انت عامله فى نفسك ده ..
 ياما هيقولك معــلــش ..
 وفـ الحالتين .. مش هيحس بكمية الوجع اللى جواك ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*مليش مزاج لاى حاجة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يناير 2013)

_*مضاااايق*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

خنننننننننننننننننننننننقه
عايزه اكسرررررررر دماغ حددد


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2013)

اكتئااااااب


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2013)

باكل شيبسي انا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

*مصدعة و معدتى وجعانى *


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

هو انا لو شتمت مرسي شتيمة ابيحة هنا هاتفصل... صح؟


----------



## mera22 (27 يناير 2013)

*مرهقه جداااااا​*


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

انا قلبي وجعني من الضحك...

نكتة قريتها من حوالي ساعة ومش قادر ابطل ضحك من ساعتها....هامووووت اه يا قلبي...هههههههههههههه
انا مش عارف انام عمال افتكرها واسخسخ...


ﻻزم احكيها لحد بس مش نافع....ااااه يا قلبي انا كركعت       هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

منك لله يا اللي ف بالي انا مش عارف انام من الضحك لحد دلوقتي......


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*حاسه ان روحي في مراخيري : ((*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاسه ان روحي في مراخيري : ((*


*ليه يا بطة مين مزعلك بس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يا بطة مين مزعلك بس *​


*انا زعلانه من الدنيا كلها 
زعلانه اوووي )
*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

كنت فاكرة ال decaf coffee هتعجبنى طلعت ولا ليها اى لازمة :cry2: اعمل ايه انا بقا ؟ :cry2:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*بحاول اكون كويسة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*حيرة ,* *قلق* , *تفكير *​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2013)

عايله الهم


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

لسه باضحك على النكتة بتاعت امبارح....الله يسامحك يا اللي ف بالي انا مش قادر اوقف....


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يناير 2013)

*..*

كل حآجة فيآ مجهدهـ



*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2013)

*
.............
*


----------



## چاكس (28 يناير 2013)

not bad


----------



## mera22 (28 يناير 2013)

*​*متضايقه اوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يناير 2013)

*خلــص الكـــلام ☻*


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2013)

ولااا أى احساس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*احساس بالرضا والارتياح​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يناير 2013)

فرحانة الحمدلله​


----------



## amalon (29 يناير 2013)

إنسان أنت توثق فيه.. تعطيه *-كلشي-* ممكن ينعطى, تفديه بروحك و بالنهاية تكتشف إنو مستقبلك معو مبهم كتير.. منو أكيد, و أكتر شي مؤلم إنو البعد ما كان باختيارو ولا باختيارك أنت, بس الظروف طلعت أكبر منك و منو و من أحلامكون...


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

*مرهقة جدا ومصدعة *​


----------



## marcelino (29 يناير 2013)

سنانى مروقانى​


----------



## mero_engel (29 يناير 2013)

مش متضبطه


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

*احب اقول لكل اللي ضايقوني النهار دة  
افي افي عليكم​*


----------



## چاكس (30 يناير 2013)

*طردونى من الفيس بوك*


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2013)

*حزن  كبير 
حيرة  اكبر 

*​


----------



## amalon (30 يناير 2013)

ملل و قرف -_-


----------



## minatosaaziz (30 يناير 2013)

انت تستحتقين دمي المسفوك الذي يملأ يديك
تستحقين دمي الذي لم يكن أبدا غاليا عليك
تسحقين دمي الذي أخذتِه غدرا مني 
دمي الذي كنت أتمنى أن أقدمه أمام أعدائك 
لكن أنت سفكته ... هو منك وأنت تستحقينه .
فليتك تعرفين يوما قدره ... ليتك تعرفين يوما !


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

متفائلة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

*جعانة و مش لاقية حاجة اكلها *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جعانة و مش لاقية حاجة اكلها *



انزلى اشترى ساندوتش فووووووووووووول


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انزلى اشترى ساندوتش فووووووووووووول


عاوزة تنزل فالشتا دا علشان سندوشت فول
طب قولى لحمةكبدة فراخ هيه يعنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انزلى اشترى ساندوتش فووووووووووووول


*
لا انا منزلتش هو جه لوحده :new6:* 



سرجيوُس قال:


> عاوزة تنزل فالشتا دا علشان سندوشت فول
> طب قولى لحمةكبدة فراخ هيه يعنى


*
قولها حاجة طيب .. الدنيا بتشتى سيول و تقولى اجيب سندوتش فول .. انا ممكن انزل اجيب ايس كريم ماشى لكن فول تؤ :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

*مش حاسة بحاجة *:yahoo:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش حاسة بحاجة *:yahoo:​



والله دي احلى حاجه انك مش تحسي بحاجه..ما تولع الدنيا باللي فيها


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> والله دي احلى حاجه انك مش تحسي بحاجه..ما تولع الدنيا باللي فيها


*ع رايك يا لولو *​


----------



## mera22 (30 يناير 2013)

:*متضايقه شويه​*


----------



## raffy (30 يناير 2013)

بموووت بالبطىء


----------



## marcelino (30 يناير 2013)

أأه ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

توكتي اتكسرت وانا زعلانه اوي عليها
دي كانت ب 1ونص ☻


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> توكتي اتكسرت وانا زعلانه اوي عليها
> دي كانت ب 1ونص ☻


*ههههههههه عليكى العوض فيها يا عوض *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه عليكى العوض فيها يا عوض *​


اني بتتريقي علي توكتي☻
دي انت بمبي وبفيونكة كمان :shutup22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اني بتتريقي علي توكتي☻
> دي انت بمبي وبفيونكة كمان :shutup22:


*معلشى يا قلبى هبقى اجبلك واحد بدالها فى عيد ميلادك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلشى يا قلبى هبقى اجبلك واحد بدالها فى عيد ميلادك *​


اذا كان كده مااااااااااااااااااشي:fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

*جسمى همدااااااان*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

حآسه بهدووء حلو أوى 




*..*​ ​


----------



## iBassam (31 يناير 2013)

طوبي لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (31 يناير 2013)

home alone


----------



## تعيسة (31 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> home alone



وانا كمان عادة.....

بس احساسي حالياً حلو...It's WEEKEND
yeeee-huuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## amalon (31 يناير 2013)

ملل ولو!!..


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

حاسة نفسى so slow فى عالم تانى كأنى متخدرة


----------



## V mary (31 يناير 2013)

*فيري نايس 
ياريت علي طول​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

محتاره وحزينه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*و هى ايه المتعة غير شاور سخن و مج نسكافيه دافى و باكو جلاكسى و فيلم رومانسى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يناير 2013)

دور برد عنب 
انا اتحسدت


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دور برد عنب
> انا اتحسدت



هتحسسني بالذنب كده عشان باقول لك عقبال ما اقف تحت المطر مع حد انا كمان 

الف سلامة يا عيدو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 فبراير 2013)

*حاسس انى حد مزعج وممل  *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*قلقان شويه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2013)

نشكر ربنا على كل شىء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 فبراير 2013)

*ملل السنين فعلا .. زهقانة اوى اوى *


----------



## thebreak-up (1 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ملل السنين فعلا .. زهقانة اوى اوى *




*سلامتك من الزهق. انا لمن اكون زهقان اروح على اليوتوب واتفرجح على فيديوهات كوميدية. وبعد نص ساعة اكون نسيت الزهق والزهق نساني هههههههه. *


----------



## thebreak-up (1 فبراير 2013)

*انا فرحان جدا وحاسس بالامان والايمان. *


----------



## tasoni queena (1 فبراير 2013)

تعب وحيرة


----------



## raffy (1 فبراير 2013)

مش حاسة بحاجة


----------



## amalon (1 فبراير 2013)

فرااااغ..


----------



## چاكس (1 فبراير 2013)

مضايق شويه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*احساس بالخوف*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2013)

اصعب دور برد اخدته في حياتي
كل ذره في جسمي بتتالم


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

حاسة انى متخدرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

خييييبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2013)

سقعانه و نشفت من البرد ...
حسى انى هقوم بالكرسي. لزقت فيه من البرد


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2013)

سنانى مجننانى​


----------



## V mary (2 فبراير 2013)

*إحساس انك وحيد رغم انك حواليك ناس كتير​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*رايقة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

*انا حاسه اني عندي كاالووو في دماغي بسبب بنت اختي ☻*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا حاسه اني عندي كاالووو في دماغي بسبب بنت اختي ☻*


ههههههههههه اكيد طالعة لخالتها يعنى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه اكيد طالعة لخالتها يعنى ​


*خالتها ايه بس
والله انا بالنسبالها قطة مغمضه

البنت راحت جابت شنطة الميكب بتاعتي
ومش عايزة اقولك انها عملت ميكب كااامل
وصدقيني كل حاجه حطاها صح القرده
ومش هتصدقي عندها كام سنه
3 سنين :smil16:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خالتها ايه بس
> والله انا بالنسبالها قطة مغمضه
> 
> البنت راحت جابت شنطة الميكب بتاعتي
> ...


*ههههههههه غلطش انا مش بقالك طالعالك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه غلطش انا مش بقالك طالعالك *​


*انتي لسه مصممة:hlp:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي لسه مصممة:hlp:*


*ايوووووووون مصمصمة :a63:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

محتآجة أعيط بس مش عآرفة 




*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

*مرهقة جدا *


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

ياربى مفيش قدامى اختيار تانى , هو اختيار مٌر يارب بس لازم اخده مفيش حلول تانية 
قلبى واجعنى اوى يارب


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539252_543575505675900_535912317_n.jpg


----------



## marmora jesus (3 فبراير 2013)

مبسوطة ومخنوقة


----------



## thebreak-up (3 فبراير 2013)

*استمتع بحلاوة الايمان. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2013)

*طاير في سابع سما 
وفي قلوب بترفرف من حوليا 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2013)

لا جديد


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2013)

ساعات  بضحك  بقصد عشان احسس نفسى ان انا فرحان
  و عشان منساش شكل الفرحة و ماخدش على وجود الاحزان  

  و  ساعات   من خنقة الاحساس انا ببعد عن عيون الناس

 و ببكى و دمعة تجيب دمعة علشان محتاج ابكى و خلاص
  ... انا كل حياتـــــــــى متلغبطة متخبطة كل المشاعر محبطة
  مخنوقة الاحلام جواياااا و عمالة تموت
  خطوات رجليا متنطورة متأخرة انا ماشى بس ماشى لورا 
  نفسى اصرخ من يأسى لكن مش طالع ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2013)

عايزه انتحرررررررررر


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

تعبانة يارب ومخنوقة بجد وخايفة


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

ايه يارب كمية القهر ديه كلها اللى فى العالم والحياة ؟
كفاية يارب تعالى بقا تعبنا


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

هو انا عديت (من العدوى يعني) الناس كلها وﻻ ايه؟ لولو عايزة تنتحر وديزي قرفانة.....فيه ايه يا جماعة؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو انا عديت (من العدوى يعني) الناس كلها وﻻ ايه؟ لولو عايزة تنتحر وديزي قرفانة.....فيه ايه يا جماعة؟


 بص بئا يا جونى-- شكل المشكله فيك إنت-- انت السبب :gun:
 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص بئا يا جونى-- شكل المشكله فيك إنت-- انت السبب :gun:
> ههههههههههههههههه



انا السبب     افترا افترا يعني......


----------



## V mary (4 فبراير 2013)

*مش مبسوطة عندي اكتئاب​*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

احساسى حنين لايام زماااان لما كنت طفلة 
ما هو يا اما الايام ترجع لورا يا اما متطلعش لقدام وخليها واقفة كده


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2013)

مجروحه


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2013)

احتياج لربنا​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 فبراير 2013)

خايفة ...


----------



## tena abdo (5 فبراير 2013)

قلق وملل


----------



## Strident (5 فبراير 2013)

مش مظبوط.....شكلي عييت 

هو ده وقته!!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 فبراير 2013)

*مرهقة و مش فى الموود *


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

عادى  ....


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2013)

نشكر ربنا جوايا ســـــــــــــــــلام


----------



## چاكس (6 فبراير 2013)

عايز انتحر


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> عايز انتحر



وانا كمان بس مش هانتحر اﻻ بعد ماتش النهاردة، وبعد كام حاجة كده عايز اعملهم  
انا لما اقرر انتحر...هاعمل كل اللي نفسي فيه الاول لحد ما ميبقاش نفسي في حاجة...ولما يبقى مش فاضل غير الشغل والقرف...ساعتها ابقى انتحر


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2013)

*فرحااااانه وخايفه اوووووي​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2013)

جوايا 1000 ليه يارب ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*تعبانة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 فبراير 2013)

*نايمة 13 ساعه متواصل 
لما حاسه اني فقدت الذاكره من كتر النوم ☻☻
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 فبراير 2013)

*..*

بحآول أبقى مبسوطة 
 
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2013)

*رااااضيه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2013)

مش عارفه مالى بقيت رومانسية كده انهارده :closedeye


----------



## marcelino (6 فبراير 2013)

أمل ,,,​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 فبراير 2013)

احساس بالوحده​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*كان بقالى كتير نسيت معنى الدموع و احساس البكا  و ادينى افتكرت *


----------



## jajageorge (7 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كان بقالى كتير نسيت معنى الدموع و احساس البكا  و ادينى افتكرت *



سلامتك من البكا ربنا يسعد ايامك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 فبراير 2013)

خايفة أتكلم :a82:​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 فبراير 2013)

خايفة والكلمة طالعة من اعماقى


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 فبراير 2013)

*..*

قلبى مقبوض



*..*
​


----------



## mera22 (7 فبراير 2013)

*​*تعباااانه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 فبراير 2013)

*هادية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2013)

*بحبها اووووووووووووي
*​


----------



## thebreak-up (7 فبراير 2013)

*مرعوب.....بس لاني بتفرج على فيلم رعب مش اكتر. :new2:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 فبراير 2013)

مبسوط...​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2013)

*مخنوق جدااا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

مش عايز اسيبها وانام


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

ارهااااااااق بس شغاااااااااااااال


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2013)

*وحيده*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *وحيده*




لا انتي ميرا:gy0000:

ليه وحيده يا قمر كلنا معاكي اهو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

الحمدللة ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2013)

بشكرك يارب ​


----------



## thebreak-up (8 فبراير 2013)

*استمع لترانيم كنسية غاية في الروعة. رنموا للرب. *


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2013)

مبسوووووووووووط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 فبراير 2013)

*بامانه معارفه انا زعلانه ولا مبسوطة !*


----------



## thebreak-up (9 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بامانه معارفه انا زعلانه ولا مبسوطة !*



*دي يا عزيزتي اسمها "حالة جمود عاطفي"*. :36_19_5:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 فبراير 2013)

حاسة ان عندى سخونة


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

فرحان


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*متفآئلة *



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 فبراير 2013)

مش حاسة بحاجة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 فبراير 2013)

*مرهقة جسديًا جدًا بس مرتاحة نفسيًا جدًا و مبسوطة *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

يعنى اكل يومين ورا بعض junk food علشان اتخن 
اوزن نفسى انهارده الاقى نفسى نقصت ؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy: هى ماشية بالعكس ليه ؟ :ranting:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 فبراير 2013)

عندى حااالت فززع-- خناقه تحت الشغل و فجئه قلبت صويت و لقيت سكينه كبيره طالعا و حديد و احزمه -- و انا واقفا بغطى عينى بس ببص من  ورا صوابعى كنت حسى إنى هشوف واحد بيتقتل قدامى----
 بس نشكر ربنا  الموضوع هدى بعد ما الست اغمى عليها --- اووووووووف
 انا رجلى مش حسى بيها


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

نعسآنة خآلص ومش ينفع أنآم




*..*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندى حااالت فززع-- خناقه تحت الشغل و فجئه قلبت صويت و لقيت سكينه كبيره طالعا و حديد و احزمه -- و انا واقفا بغطى عينى بس ببص من  ورا صوابعى كنت حسى إنى هشوف واحد بيتقتل قدامى----
> بس نشكر ربنا  الموضوع هدى بعد ما الست اغمى عليها --- اووووووووف
> انا رجلى مش حسى بيها



*انتي مش راجل علي فكره :ranting:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انتي مش راجل علي فكره :ranting:*​



أيوا. مش راجل هههههههههههههه
دأ أنا وسط المهندسين بدقون. واقفا أقول يا رب يا عاااادرأ بلاش دم. أرجو كم 
.طلعت خيبه اوى


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2013)

حلوووووووووووووه


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

مخنوقة من نفسى اوى


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2013)

تعبانة اوي اوي اوي


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2013)

مزاجي عالي


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2013)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعبانة اوي اوي اوي




سلامتك يا قمر


----------



## marmora jesus (10 فبراير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا قمر



الله يسلمك يا روزي
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## V mary (10 فبراير 2013)

* أحاسيس سلبية متجمعة في بعض 
بتقول مفيش فايدة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 فبراير 2013)

*مسكت كتاب و ذاكرت ؟؟ انا شكلى هيجرالى حاجة :t33:*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2013)

جوايا سلام


----------



## النور الجديد (11 فبراير 2013)

*مخنوقة من نفسي ومن كل حاجه حولي اووووووووووووووووووووي*
*نفسي حياتي تتغير واتقرب اكتر لربنا رجاء محبه حد يساعدني انا حاسه*
*نفسي اني تايه في الدنيا ومش عارفه عاوزة ايه بصراحه *​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

انا زهقت من كمية العته اللي حواليا!! 

عته...عته ايفري وير!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2013)

حسى انى شويه و هسند دماغى بقلم ههههههههه
 عينى بتقفل
 عايزا سوليتب زى توم اند جيرى و الزق جفونى


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 فبراير 2013)

*.**.*

رآيقة 

 

*..*​


----------



## تعيسة (11 فبراير 2013)

صداع.....


----------



## چاكس (11 فبراير 2013)

مفاجأة


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

Grave est saxum
et onerosa harena
sed ira stulti utroque gravior



الحجر ثقيل والرمل ثقيل وغضب الجاهل اثقل منهما كليهما

(امثال 27: 3)


----------



## thebreak-up (11 فبراير 2013)

*عندي وجع راس. *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 فبراير 2013)

*مبسوطة بالجلاكسى بتاعتى:yahoo: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

*انا حلو 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2013)

خايفة يارب 
انت تفرج ضيقات القلب يارب


----------



## sparrow (11 فبراير 2013)

حاسه باكتئاااااااااااب ربنا يستر


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

لما يبقى مطلوب مني اشرح لشعب اهمية الحرية.....يبقى ﻻزمته ايه م الاول؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*عندي امل ♫*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

لو امطرت السماء حرية.....العبيد هيفتحوا الشمسية!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*ليه بنداري واحنا عارفين كل الحقايق
ليه دايما فرحنا مايدومش الا دقايق ؟!!
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2013)

أنا مليان سلام


----------



## تعيسة (12 فبراير 2013)

زهقانة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 فبراير 2013)

*عفاريت الدنيا بتتنطط فى وشى *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2013)

*أطول و اصعب ليلة فى عمرى كله 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## oesi no (13 فبراير 2013)

قلق وحيرة


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2013)

معدتي تعباني جداااااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

*مش مبسوطة *


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2013)

*متعصبه .. وربنا يستر D:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *متعصبه .. وربنا يستر D:*​



*هدى اعصابك يا ابو نسمة :gy0000:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 فبراير 2013)

*..*

شكلى مش نآيمة آلنهآردة 


 
*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 فبراير 2013)

بلعب Wii مع قرايبى :t33::t33: ومنمتش :love34::love34:


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)

زهقان ​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

امتى بقى هاحتفل بالفالنتاين؟ نفسي اجربه مرة  (ومحدش يقول لي حِب الناس كلها)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 فبراير 2013)

:36_19_5:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

*نفس احساس القرد المقطوع من شجرة :36_1_6:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2013)

:new8::new8::new8::new8:
:new8::new8::new8:
:new8::new8:
:new8:​


----------



## Strident (14 فبراير 2013)

وحشني الناس اللي لما تناقشني تتكلم في ليفيل تاني خالص واتعلم منهم حاجة جديدة! امتى يعدي الشهرين دول وارجعلكو


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2013)

فى قمة الخنقة ​


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

ستيف مارتن:

انت افﻻمك كلها هبل كده؟ ظلمك اللي عملك ممثل يا اخي


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

ستيف مارتن:

انت افﻻمك كلها هبل كده؟ ظلمك اللي عملك ممثل يا اخي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2013)

:36_33_7:

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2013)

:blush2:​



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :36_19_5:​


:blush2:​ 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :36_33_7:​


*ما ترسى لك على بر مش ناقصين لغفنة أحنا *
:flowers::flowers::flowers:​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :blush2:​
> 
> 
> :blush2:​
> ...



:ab9: 
 مش هرسى على بر 
 براحتى بئا :beee:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :ab9:
> مش هرسى على بر
> براحتى بئا :beee:​



*عيشي حياتك يا خالتي 
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عيشي حياتك يا خالتي *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​


:dntknw:

 اعيشها إزاى يعنى

:2:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عيشي حياتك يا خالتي *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*يعنى انت عايز تفهمنى أنها فهمت يعنى أية ( لغفنة ) ؟؟؟:fun_oops:*
*أسيبكم لأحاسيسكم بقى:flowers:*​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى انت عايز تفهمنى أنها فهمت يعنى أية ( لغفنة ) ؟؟؟:fun_oops:*
> ​


 
* لغف- يغلف- لغفنه- إلغافا*
* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* عندك واحد اهو بيتلغف بالالم علة وشه:01A0FF~139:*
:smil4: و ده واحد عينو لغفنت منه هههههههه

 و ده واحد متلغفن بئا اللغفنه بتاعتك:36_19_1:


----------



## چاكس (15 فبراير 2013)

فى المووود


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ستيف مارتن:
> 
> انت افﻻمك كلها هبل كده؟ ظلمك اللي عملك ممثل يا اخي



I seriously cant believe what you saying 
are you freaking kidding me 
:smil8::smil8:
ستيف مارتن وحش ؟ يانهار اسود يانهار اسود , ده مفيش حد مش بيحبه


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> I seriously cant believe what you saying
> are you freaking kidding me
> :smil8::smil8:
> ستيف مارتن وحش ؟ يانهار اسود يانهار اسود , ده مفيش حد مش بيحبه



ههههههه طلعتي لي منين بس؟ 

اصلي كنت فاتح التليفزيون وجه فيلم ليه...وبيستهبل اوي بصراحة عامل زي محمد صبحي بهبله كده (ولو ان محمد صبحي انا باشبهه بجيم كاري اكتر)

ﻻ بجد يعني حركاته مبالغ فيها وبيستظرف كتير يعني :S   في كذا فيلم ع الاقل

ما تسألينيش فيلم ايه عشان ما استحملتش 5 دقايق وقلبت 

بصي انا كنت باحبه مثلاً وانا عندي 10 سنين لكن دلوقتي خﻻص ...


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2013)

تعبت بجد


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

ابتديت تفتي انت كمان! يا اهلاً هتودينا كلنا ف داهية........


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 فبراير 2013)

هدووء..هواء طلق منعش..​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2013)

تفكييير


----------



## Strident (16 فبراير 2013)

انا شكلي هارجع اشتغل حسين تاني....


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 فبراير 2013)

*..

*محتآجة رآحة



*..*
​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2013)

*الله يخربيت العيشه واللى عايشينها 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 فبراير 2013)

لسه مش فوقت انا


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2013)

ثقه فى ربنا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*قلقانة كتيرر*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 فبراير 2013)

ضغطي عالي اوي ودماغي هتنفجر خلاص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

*زعلانة مني اووي *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 فبراير 2013)

الحمدلله ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 فبراير 2013)

*عندى بداية دور برد بس نفسى جدًا اكل ايس كريم و البس خفيف *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

ياصبر أيوب ...​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 فبراير 2013)

بقالي كتير مش حسيتني حلوة كده


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

نفسى اناااااااااااااام مقومش تانى


----------



## چاكس (21 فبراير 2013)

هبطل السجاير ^_^ اصلها بقت غالية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2013)

*حلوة و رايقة *


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

مطلوب فوراً حد بيفهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 فبراير 2013)

◙♪ انت السبب .. انت السبب ياقلبي 
غاوي سهر غاوي تعب غاوي تقول *حبايبي ♪◙*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

نفسى انااااااااااااااااام كتيييير اوى اوى اوى


----------



## Strident (22 فبراير 2013)

Gerrard Butler

بقااالي كتيييير مفيش ممثل بيشدني كده 

بصراحة مهما كان الفيلم واقع....بس الراجل ده جامد 
المفروض يخلوه يمثل اكتر شوية


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

*انا عندي يأس 
ثم يأس ثم يأس​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2013)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 فبراير 2013)

* ►**نفسي اصرخ بصووت عالي◄

*


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

*مش فاهمة اي حاجة خالص​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 فبراير 2013)

*هادية كالعادة يعنى:smil12: *


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

انا احساسي زي Ross في الفيديو ده

[YOUTUBE]MEsYdiA7OL0[/YOUTUBE]


الحوار على بعضه:
[YOUTUBE]pU06v3jh7aI[/YOUTUBE]


:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*عايزة اتخمد ☻*


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

*نفسى انسى الجراح اللى اتعلمت فيا
*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2013)

طعم العيش باللحمة مع التمر الهندي بيبي خالص 
يععععععععععععععععع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

انا اتشلييييييييييييييت
بقالهم 6 ساعات بيقولوا حوار سي مرسي بعد قليل ولسه مجاااااااش ☻


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2013)

اعذروا اسلوبى الجاف 
فحالتى ليست على ما يرام 
اريد ان انقطع عن العالم 
لفترة ..


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

بعض الناس بتخاف اوى على كرامتها بس مش عندها مشكلة انها تمس كرامة غيرها 
انا سامحت خلاص , بس الاهانات المتكررة ازاى الواحد ينساها ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2013)

سلام داخلى 

ومبسوط علشان الصيام


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2013)

لم أهبط بعد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 فبراير 2013)

نفسي اشكر ربنا علي احلي عطيه منه 
وساعدني يارب احافظ عليها


----------



## V mary (25 فبراير 2013)

* حلو كويس تمام *


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

انا blessed بان ليا افضل اصدقاء ممكن حد يلاقيهم.....وبالاقيهم في كل مكان  ^_^


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

رآآآآآحة نفســــية​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 فبراير 2013)

*محبوسة الدموع في عيني ومش راضية تنزل
يارررب صبرني
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2013)

*حد يشاورلى على اقرب سريــــــــــــــــــــــــر .. عايزة انام بقا كفاية كدة:smil13: *


----------



## Samir poet (25 فبراير 2013)

*هو لية الومين النوم مسيطر على الكل يا شقاوة
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2013)

*انا شخصيًا نايمة 4 ساعات من امبارح و اشتغلت اكتر من 11 ساعة .. فحقى انام بصراحة

بس هو الجو ممل اصلا يشجع على النوم *


----------



## V mary (25 فبراير 2013)

مش بكمل ساعتين كويسة 
وبعدين ارجع زفت تاني 
يلا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2013)

حاسس انى منور ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا شخصيًا نايمة 4 ساعات من امبارح و اشتغلت اكتر من 11 ساعة .. فحقى انام بصراحة
> 
> بس هو الجو ممل اصلا يشجع على النوم *


قليلا جدا عليكى ال4 ساعات 
*انا بنام ساعات كتيرة اووووووى
ومش بى يكفينى يعنى ممكن انام النهارة كلة واصح بى الليل سهران الليل كلة وهكذا والعكس صحيح ليل ونهار مقضيها نوم وساعات قليلة اللى بتبقى الكنيسة والنت
ههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 فبراير 2013)

*..*

قلقآنة ومشتتة



*..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2013)

مش عأرفا اخرج من حالت الاكتئاب ... حسئ انى. بحارب و بعافر. و مش قادرا .. خايفا حالتي تسوء أكتر...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عأرفا اخرج من حالت الاكتئاب ... حسئ انى. بحارب و بعافر. و مش قادرا .. خايفا حالتي تسوء أكتر...



اتكلي علي الله وانتحري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اتكلي علي الله وانتحري



 يأأه. تصدق كنت مستنيا حد يقولهالى. علشان أنفز... و تبقى غلطتى انى بسمع الكلام و مطيعة...
شكرا.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2013)

هههههههههه 
دي  صدقت
طيب الغي الاوردر حضرتك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2013)

*متفرجة على فيلم و دمعت .. هو ليه كل قصة حلوة تنتهى بمأساة *


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

نفسى انااااااااااام مش بعرف انام


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2013)

*..*

حنيــن ...



*..*

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 فبراير 2013)

Nescafe White


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه  اوووي*


----------



## چاكس (27 فبراير 2013)

جسمى بردان بطريقة غريبة جدا .. ايه ده !!!


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2013)

*فرحانة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*مبسوط 
لانك جنبي
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

بحاول .....​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

النت شلني!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2013)

*احباط ديما
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*ضرباها طناااااااااااااااااش*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2013)

احساسى فظيع , انت دكتور وجراح شاطر جدا وصغير فى السن وعندك ورم خطير فى المخ وخلاص هتموت , هى الحياة كده ؟


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

تفادي خازوق من اليمين....تلاقي علطول واحد م الشمال راشق!
هو فيه ايه؟

يا ست انتي ارحميني شوية....بقالك سنة اسمك لما ييجي ف ايميل يبقى فيه حاجة باظت...حاجة مش هتنفع...مصيبة جاية! الحمد لله ولا مرة شفتك عشان لو شفتك هاخنقك بصراحة! ارحميني شوية!! ايه الناس دي!


على رأي احد اصدقائي....رياضة Dodge the 5azou2


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2013)

*دنا هتفرم 
*​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

ناس متخلفة.....واحد مابيفهمش يحط قاعدة مالهاش اي معنى....يشنكل الناس كلها (This is the policy...I'm sorry) ويقعدوا بقى بعدها يدوروا على حل لمشكلة مالهاش اي معنى!
ايه الغباء ده!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2013)

*قلبى واجعنى *


----------



## تعيسة (1 مارس 2013)

منيحة والحمد لله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

اااااه
 يادنيا ياللي ماشية بالمقلوب :ranting:​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2013)

_*متكسررررررررررر
*_​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

المصري والفتي: (بيفتي ف اي حاجة)

لما تلاقي صورة خطاب وواحد بكلللل ثقة يقول لك الخط ده رجالي!!!

يخرب بيت دماغك يا جدع!


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 مارس 2013)

*..*

محتآجة عملكـ فيآ ... محتآجة لمسة قوية

 

*..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (2 مارس 2013)

انا باكل زى المجنوووووووووووووووونة جعانة على طول هههههه


----------



## V mary (2 مارس 2013)

*هموت من النعس 
بمعني الكلمة​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 مارس 2013)

*..*

مقضيآهآ ضحكـ من آلصبح ومش عآرفآلى سبب  :mus13:

 

*..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2013)

*مبسوط 
ومهدود حيلي *​


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

بصراحة ريحة الفراخ في الفرن حكااية مش قادر استنى لما تخلص...

ده انا المفروض اخد بيها جوايز عالمية الطبخة دي!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 مارس 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووطة بس ميتة من الارهاق بس مش مشكلة *


----------



## johna&jesus (2 مارس 2013)

*ولا ييزال التكسير مستمر 
*​


----------



## قلب وطن (3 مارس 2013)

ملل بمعنى الكلمة............


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مارس 2013)

عدى علينا فى منطقه شيراتون المطار  سرب الجرااااد من اكثر من نص ساعه تقريبا---
 طلعت صورت واحده كانت بتريح شويه هههههههه
 قولت اشارككم بالصوره-- هما عمتا و هما بيطيروا و فردين جناحهم شكلهم اكبر من كدا بكتييييير و مجموعه كبيييره اووووى-- بس الى ماشى فى الشارع ميخدش باله لانهم بيطيروا عالى فوق -- ممكن الى ماشى فى الشارع و بص فى الارض هيلاقى ضل حجات كتير بتعدى ساعتها يبص لفوق و يتخض هههههه
 بركاتك يا مرسسى محصلتش من ايام ضربات  على مصر ايام موسى بتاعت الجراد=!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2013)

فعلاً  .. 
بركاتك يا سينا الشيخ ..
السما بتمطر جرااااد..  
شوية بركه كمان وهنلاقيها بتمطر رمله..
 لحد ما مصر كلها تبقا صحرا ..:vava:
 ونبدأ نخضرها معاك بمشروع خُضره جديد..​


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

محدش مرتاح


----------



## چاكس (3 مارس 2013)

*مضااايق *


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مارس 2013)

ما المانع من أن تقرأ و أنت تطبخ


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2013)

قلق وترقب


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2013)

*زهقااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2013)

مبسوطة اوي بس قلقانة جدا


----------



## چاكس (4 مارس 2013)

*النور قطع .. am home alone*


----------



## تعيسة (4 مارس 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

هييييييييييييه وزني ما زادش من الشوكوﻻتة!


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

جوايا كدة سلام بس مرهق خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

الحمدلله تمااااااام​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مارس 2013)

*مخنووووووووووق اوووووووووووى
احباط مكتئب
*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2013)

*هعمل حاجة حلوة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*مبسوطة جدا وحاسة بأيد ربنا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*جسمى كله  مكسر مكنتش حتة حادثه دى*​


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2013)

قلق وتوتر


----------



## Michael. (5 مارس 2013)

حاسس بسلام داخلى وفرحان , بس فى حاجه نقصانى , انا عارفها بس المشكله انى صعب جدا امتلكها .
لتكن مشيئتك يارب .


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*نشكر الله نفس التكسير *
*يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

لا جديد


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2013)

هدووووووووووء


----------



## V mary (5 مارس 2013)

*ضغطي عالي وراسي بتلف​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ضغطي عالي وراسي بتلف​*




الف سلامه عليكي


----------



## Desert Rose (5 مارس 2013)

مبسوطة


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (5 مارس 2013)

*راااااااايق*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مارس 2013)

*مصدعة جدًا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*محتاااااااااااااااارة اوووووووووى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*نشوة فرح  غريبه  بخاف منهاااااااااااااا*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

متكسرهـ خآلص :t17:



*..*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*روشة هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

تعبااااااااانه


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبااااااااانه


الف سلامه عقبال خبر الانتقال الى الامجاد قولى امين :new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*حاسس بمصيبه جيالى يالطيف ياالطيف *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> الف سلامه عقبال خبر الانتقال الى الامجاد قولى امين :new6::new6:




ربنا يسهل


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يسهل


 يارب ياختى يا رب :smil15::smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2013)

دماغى بتوجعنى-- و نعساانه--
 بس نشكر ربنا كويسه و مش متدايقه


----------



## V mary (6 مارس 2013)

*مش مرتاحة خالص​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2013)

لا جديد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2013)

مفروووووم شغل
مصر كلها عايزه شغل انهارده


----------



## چاكس (6 مارس 2013)

*خرماااان .. حد يقب بسجارة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)

*ورايا مذاكرة و مكسلة :giveup: *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

ولا أي إندهاشه


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

معدتى رجعت توجعنى تاااااااااااااانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2013)

*ماشى الحال *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2013)

مرتاح نفسياً ... 

​


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

(لنفسي) مش تقلت في العشا وكلت شوكولاتة الصبح؟ يبقى تتهمد بقى وتنام زي ما انت حتى لو كنت ميت م الجوع!

عشان بكره هتعيط وانت واقف ع الميزان


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

الله يخرب بيتك يا ست انتي!!

هو انتي شغلتك في الحياة تعقدي لي الدنيا؟

هو كل ما نيجي نمشي مركب توقفيها!؟ اما انسانة باردة صحيح يخرب بيت كده! انا بجد باحمد ربنا اني ما قابلتكيش ولا هاقابلك...عشان لو قابلتك هارتكب فيكي جناية!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

الحمدلله تماااام ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مارس 2013)

* عايز انام ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2013)

اشكر ربنا على كل حال


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2013)

حلوة ومبسوطة


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2013)

*من غير صحاب اشيك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مارس 2013)

حلوه --- نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

مبسووووووووووووطة , من زمان مفرحتش كده 
اشكر ربنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مارس 2013)

*..*

مش تمآم خآلص 



*.**.*​


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2013)

فى منتهى النكد ​


----------



## چاكس (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

حرام بجد....حتتين شوكوﻻتة وشوية رز يعملوا ربع كيلو ف يومين؟ حرام بالذمة!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

مخنوق جدا ​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

المصيبة ان كل اللي مرسوم ده انا باحبه فعلاً


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2013)

*زهقااااااااااااان*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

مبسوطه الحمدلله​


----------



## Michael. (8 مارس 2013)

مبسووووووووووط وفرحاااااااان اوى 
ربنا يديم على نعمته


----------



## Michael. (8 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> المصيبة ان كل اللي مرسوم ده انا باحبه فعلاً



نفس المشكله , من ساعه ما رحت الجيم وانا كل يوم مبقتش افكر غير فى الاكل دا


----------



## Michael. (8 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> حرام بجد....حتتين شوكوﻻتة وشوية رز يعملوا ربع كيلو ف يومين؟ حرام بالذمة!!



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه قصه حياتى , اقعد اتدرب بالساعات وفى الاخر حته شوكلاته تضيع كل الى عملته


----------



## چاكس (8 مارس 2013)

*طالبة معايا اندغ لبان .. *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2013)

ورايا شغل كتير و بعد نظافة البلكونات عاصفه رملية قامت.... وااااء
بس فرحاااانه... نشكر ربنا.


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2013)

*مبسوطة اووووووووى*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مارس 2013)

*..*











*.**.*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مارس 2013)

مبسوطه الحمدلله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2013)

*الحب مكحورني 
وغاطس فيه لشوشتي 


الا يعني ايه شوشتي تي ؟
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2013)

نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2013)

فرحان علشان عيد البابا كيرلس بكرة 

شفاعتك يا حبيبى يا بابا كيرلس


----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)

طالعة في دماغي اعمل مكالمة دولية من ع النت لصول رخم كان معانا في الجيش.....اعمل فيها بتاع مخابرات وانه بيخرج معلومات وكده....وأرعب ايامه!


----------



## چاكس (9 مارس 2013)

*بدى اكتب لعيونك قصيدة بس الحبر خلص و المكتبة بعيدة*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

*alo**ne **, **but happy* 



*..*
 ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

كنت بلعب كورة(Pes 2013) امبارح لغاية الساعة 1 بعد نص الليل، وحاسس أني كنت بعبر خط بارليف، نفسي أنام تلات تيام.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> كنت بلعب كورة(Pes 2013) امبارح لغاية الساعة 1 بعد نص الليل، وحاسس أني كنت بعبر خط بارليف، نفسي أنام تلات تيام.



بس انت نسيت تقولنا بدأت اللعب من الساعة كام !!!! علشان نحس بمدى التعب والإرهاق :mus13:
وبالتالى تكون فيه مصداقية بعبورك لخط بارليف العظيم :fun_lol:


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بس انت نسيت تقولنا بدأت اللعب من الساعة كام !!!! علشان نحس بمدى التعب والإرهاق :mus13:
> وبالتالى تكون فيه مصداقية بعبورك لخط بارليف العظيم :fun_lol:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه .. من تلاته مساءاً :t17:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه .. من تلاته مساءاً :t17:



ده عشر ساعات 
لأ كتير فعلاً 
أكيد كان فيه بين الشوط  والتانى Taking break :fun_lol:

*على الله تكون جبت اجوان كتير *


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ده عشر ساعات
> لأ كتير فعلاً
> أكيد كان فيه بين المتش والتانى Taking break :fun_lol:
> 
> *على الله تكون جبت اجوان كتير *



أصل كان عندي ضيوف بقى .. مع ان اليوم ضاع في كلام فاضي .. لكن كان يوم جميل  .. شغلنا لازم تكسري روتينه بأي شيء، وإلا مخك هيقف  .. اجوان!! .. وده برضه سؤال   دول إتقطعوا :new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أصل كان عندي ضيوف بقى .. مع ان اليوم ضاع في كلام فاضي .. لكن كان يوم جميل  .. شغلنا لازم تكسري روتينه بأي شيء، وإلا مخك هيقف  .. اجوان!! .. وده برضه سؤال   دول إتقعطوا :new6:



انت لخبطتنى 
انت بتقول كنت بتلعب كورة ......... ولا عندك ضيوف !!؟؟؟

بس انا شايفة ان اليوم ماضعش ولا حاجة علشان جبت اجوااااااااااان :new6:

ياريت تكلمنا شوية عن تخصصك فى العمل الإدارى لو ماعندكش مانع


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انت لخبطتنى
> انت بتقول كنت بتلعب كورة ......... ولا عندك ضيوف !!؟؟؟
> 
> بس انا شايفة ان اليوم ماضعش ولا حاجة علشان جبت اجوااااااااااان :new6:
> ...



ضيوف و بيلعبوا كوره معايا .. ايه المشكلة :new6: .
تخصصي في العمل الإداري؟ .. ممكن أعملكم موضوع اعرفكم فيه على العلاّمة طارق .. اللي هو أنا يعني :t17: .. شوية جد  .. إسألي و أنا تحت أمرك  .. بس اعتقد ان هنا لا يصلح .


----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أصل كان عندي ضيوف بقى .. مع ان اليوم ضاع في كلام فاضي .. لكن كان يوم جميل  .. شغلنا لازم تكسري روتينه بأي شيء، وإلا مخك هيقف  .. اجوان!! .. وده برضه سؤال   دول إتقطعوا :new6:



تصدق وحشتني اللعبة دي؟ 
انا اجيلك ونقضي سهرة كده...قشطة؟


خد الحكمة اللي هتودينا كلنا ف داهية دي:
- The time you enjoy wasting is not wasted


----------



## Strident (9 مارس 2013)

- هو الراجل بتاع الديليفري مايجيش بدري إلا وانا تحت الدش والصابون عليا؟!

- حكمة اليوم: روح الحمام قبل ما تقف ع الميزان


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تصدق وحشتني اللعبة دي؟
> انا اجيلك ونقضي سهرة كده...قشطة؟
> 
> 
> ...


قشطة 
حكمة في (الجون)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - حكمة اليوم: روح الحمام قبل ما تقف ع الميزان



*وحشة فى حقك دى :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2013)

عندى صداع رخممممممممم​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2013)

كنت مخنوووووق اوى 
بس فكيت   نشكر ربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2013)

نشكر ربنا تمام و فرحانه انى اتناولت


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 مارس 2013)

*..*

عندمآ يعند آلنت 
قرب يخلص على آلبرج آلفآضل فى دمآغى :act23:
 


*.**.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*زهقااااااااان  علشان مش اتناولت*_​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مارس 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## Strident (10 مارس 2013)

ايه ده!! القمر دي ساكنة في نفس الدور بتاعي؟!

هو صحيح مفيش اي فرصة ولا هيبقى فيه اي فرصة اكلمها اساساً....

بس الحمد لله اطمنت على نفسي ان فيه لسه فيه بنات ممكن اعتبرها حلوة.....انا كنت ابتديت احس اني فقدت تذوق جمال حتى البنات!


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2013)

مرتاح نفسيا وراضى عن نفسى


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2013)

*مبسووطة ومرتاحة ومتفائلة باللى جاى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

*هنفجر من كتر الاكل 

*​


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2013)

*مش طايق نفسي ومش طايق حد 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

نشكرربنا علي كل شئ​


----------



## V mary (10 مارس 2013)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووطة 
جدددددددداااااااااااا
جددددددداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2013)

عـــادى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مارس 2013)

*كنت تعبانة و متضايقة بس نشكر ربنا احسن شوية *


----------



## Samir poet (10 مارس 2013)

*مخنوووووووووق اووووووووووووووى

*


----------



## چاكس (11 مارس 2013)

*سعيد انى لسه عندى احساس ... قلبى لسه شغاااال *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2013)

*حزينه وببكى على حال بلدى ​*


----------



## Strident (11 مارس 2013)

كتفي ودراعاتي واجعينني.....اااااه


----------



## Michael. (11 مارس 2013)

نفسى انااااام


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2013)

*حراااااااااااااااااانة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مارس 2013)

حيــن يكــون المــزآج سـيء ، تصبــح كـل الأشيـاء ممــله !​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حيــن يكــون المــزآج سـيء ، تصبــح كـل الأشيـاء ممــله !​



* اية دة افلاطون فى شبابة  اية الكلام الجامدة  مية مية  ولافراخ الجمعية ​*


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

كتفي لسه واجعني من امبارح....


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

V for Vendetta على MBC2

الفيلم ده من اجمل الافلام اللي اتعملت في تاريخ السينما...

عمل فكرة مش بس قصة!

مثلاً:
*الحكومات لازم هي اللي تخاف من شعوبها، مش الشعوب اللي تخاف من حكوماتها*

والحوار روعة...

وبجد بجد بجد...

اتفرجوا وقارنوا باللي بيحصل في مصر.....نفس الممارسات في كل حاجة 
السياسة هي هي....فيلم اسطووووري


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2013)

*حرااااااانة ومخنوقة من الجو *​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

طيب انا اتخن ازاى ؟ ها ؟ حد يقولى , لما اكون باكل الاكل الغلط كله والاقى نفسى وزنى بيقل 
يبقا ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كده كتير يارب :fun_oops:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انا اتخن ازاى ؟ ها ؟ حد يقولى , لما اكون باكل الاكل الغلط كله والاقى نفسى وزنى بيقل
> يبقا ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كده كتير يارب :fun_oops:



إقري كتير ! .. بجد! .. مع انه مش شرط يعني .. لكن فيه ناس - خصوصاً البنات - لما تقرا كتير .. تتخن !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب انا اتخن ازاى ؟ ها ؟ حد يقولى , لما اكون باكل الاكل الغلط كله والاقى نفسى وزنى بيقل
> يبقا ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كده كتير يارب :fun_oops:


 معنديش مااانع اعمل لك تحوييل من عندى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 عمتا يبقى اكيد بتحرقى جااامد جدا---
كولى و ناامى و انتى نومك قليل اصلا -- حاولى تنامى:dntknw:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> إقري كتير ! .. بجد! .. مع انه مش شرط يعني .. لكن فيه ناس - خصوصاً البنات - لما تقرا كتير .. تتخن !



طيب ده انا لو كده كان زمانى بقا مفروض فى حجم الكرسى او الكنبة اللى فى بيتنا :t17:
بس ده مبيحصلش انا بتيجى معايا بالعكس , هتجنن


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معنديش مااانع اعمل لك تحوييل من عندى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عمتا يبقى اكيد بتحرقى جااامد جدا---
> كولى و ناامى و انتى نومك قليل اصلا -- حاولى تنامى:dntknw:



ههههه ينفع ده ؟
هو ممكن تكون قلة النوم بتخسسنى فعلا 
انا مش عايزة اقولك الاسبوع اللى فات عملت ايه , روحت cafe فى وقت فراغى طلبت اكبر cheese cake بالشوكولاته عندهم :new4:  ومش بس كده طلبت حاجة تتشرب اسمها cookie & creme وعليها كريمة من فوق , حاجة كده 7000 كالورى لوحدها 
وكان قاعد قدامى راجل عمال يبصلى ويضحك على اللى انا جايباه مقارنة بحجمى :t33::t33: وعايز يقولى اللى انتى بتعمليه ده ؟ 
مش عايزة اقولك اكلت ايه فى الغدا ده كان الفطار بس ههههههههه
اتوزنت لقيت نفسى زدت 400 جرام تانى يوم نزلتهم تانى :ranting:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه ينفع ده ؟
> هو ممكن تكون قلة النوم بتخسسنى فعلا
> انا مش عايزة اقولك الاسبوع اللى فات عملت ايه , روحت cafe فى وقت فراغى طلبت اكبر cheese cake بالشوكولاته عندهم :new4: ومش بس كده طلبت حاجة تتشرب اسمها cookie & creme وعليها كريمة من فوق , حاجة كده 7000 كالورى لوحدها
> وكان قاعد قدامى راجل عمال يبصلى ويضحك على اللى انا جايباه مقارنة بحجمى :t33::t33: وعايز يقولى اللى انتى بتعمليه ده ؟
> ...


 خلى بالك فى اجسام مش بتتفاعل بسرعه
 يعنى ممكن تستمرى كدا اسبوع و تلاقى نفسك مش بتتخنى او كام جرام تتخنيهم و تنزليهم بس اخر الاسبوع هتلاقى نفسك طلعتى بالكيلوا--
 و نفس الكلام فى الخساسان---
 فى ناس تقلل يوم تخس تانى يوم-- و ناس ممكن تزيد شويه او تسبت و اخر الاسبوع تقوم نازلا كذا كيلوا على بعض--
 متفتريش يعنى--
 دا الجرام بينزل بالطلوع العين:spor24:
و مهما كان الرفع ارحم من التخن-


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلى بالك فى اجسام مش بتتفاعل بسرعه
> يعنى ممكن تستمرى كدا اسبوع و تلاقى نفسك مش بتتخنى او كام جرام تتخنيهم و تنزليهم بس اخر الاسبوع هتلاقى نفسك طلعتى بالكيلوا--
> و نفس الكلام فى الخساسان---
> فى ناس تقلل يوم تخس تانى يوم-- و ناس ممكن تزيد شويه او تسبت و اخر الاسبوع تقوم نازلا كذا كيلوا على بعض--
> ...



كلامك مظبوط , بس انا جربت كل حاجة واستمريت بالاسابيع 
ولا حياة لمن تنادى :t33::t33:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلى بالك فى اجسام مش بتتفاعل بسرعه
> يعنى ممكن تستمرى كدا اسبوع و تلاقى نفسك مش بتتخنى او كام جرام تتخنيهم و تنزليهم بس اخر الاسبوع هتلاقى نفسك طلعتى بالكيلوا--
> و نفس الكلام فى الخساسان---
> فى ناس تقلل يوم تخس تانى يوم-- و ناس ممكن تزيد شويه او تسبت و اخر الاسبوع تقوم نازلا كذا كيلوا على بعض--
> ...



مين قال كده !!!!!1 :ranting: .. رُفـــع إيه إللى إنتي جايه تقولي عليه (الله يرحمك يا ست الكل) .. لالا يا ديزرت .. قدامك اسبوعين و تلات تيام و 7 ساعات .. لو ما جيتيش هنا و اعلنتي زيادة وزنك 45 كيلو .. العواقب هتكون وخيمة .. أو وخيمتين .. حسب الحجم :new4:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مين قال كده !!!!!1 :ranting: .. رُفـــع إيه إللى إنتي جايه تقولي عليه (الله يرحمك يا ست الكل) .. لالا يا ديزرت .. قدامك اسبوعين و تلات تيام و 7 ساعات .. لو ما جيتيش هنا و اعلنتي زيادة وزنك 45 كيلو .. العواقب هتكون وخيمة .. أو وخيمتين .. حسب الحجم :new4:



لا هو لو الزيادة 45 كيلو , يبقا كده فيلين مش وخيمتين :t33::t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مين قال كده !!!!!1 :ranting: .. رُفـــع إيه إللى إنتي جايه تقولي عليه (الله يرحمك يا ست الكل) .. لالا يا ديزرت .. قدامك اسبوعين و تلات تيام و 7 ساعات .. لو ما جيتيش هنا و اعلنتي زيادة وزنك 45 كيلو .. العواقب هتكون وخيمة .. أو وخيمتين .. حسب الحجم :new4:


 
45 كيييلوووو
 اووعى يا ديييزىىى
 خليكى دايما رشيقا و جميله---


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 45 كيييلوووو
> اووعى يا ديييزىىى
> خليكى دايما رشيقا و جميله---



45 كيلو ؟ انت  بتصدقى ياحبو ؟ هو انا لاقية كيلو اصلا ؟ :new4:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا هو لو الزيادة 45 كيلو , يبقا كده فيلين مش وخيمتين :t33::t33:



بصي! .. بصيتي؟ .. طيب إيه رأيك :t33::t33: .. ما تفكريش كتير في مشاكل او ما شابه .. ولو ما نفعش .. كلي وجبات كتير في اليوم .. ولو ما نفعش .. كلي عيش كتير .. ولو ما نفعش غطيني و صوتي عليا :blush2:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بصي! .. بصيتي؟ .. طيب إيه رأيك :t33::t33: .. ما تفكريش كتير في مشاكل او ما شابه .. ولو ما نفعش .. كلي وجبات كتير في اليوم .. ولو ما نفعش .. كلي عيش كتير .. ولو ما نفعش غطيني و صوتي عليا :blush2:



بصيت :t17:
بص انت بقا :t17:
كل اللى انت قولت عليه ده , عملته قبل كده 
يبقا كده مش فاضل غير انى اغطيك واصوت عليك :smile02:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> 45 كيلو ؟ انت بتصدقى ياحبو ؟ هو انا لاقية كيلو اصلا ؟ :new4:




اقول لك انا-- 
لما كنت بقع من طولى علشان الانميا بقيت اكل عسل اسسسود محبوش لوحده
بقيت اكله بالطحينه--
كليه بالمعلقه -- كليه بالعيش او البقسومات المهم ده هيقوم بالواجب--
و عليكى و على النتس-
بس حاولى تنامى بجد-


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

عايزا تتخنى---
واظبى على رياضه جامده لمدت شهر و بعد كدا وقفى على مره وحده--
بس مش عاوزا عياط ساعتها--- مش هتعرفى نفسك هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عايزا تتخنى---
> واظبى على رياضه جامده لمدت شهر و بعد كدا وقفى على مره وحده--
> بس مش عاوزا عياط ساعتها--- مش هتعرفى نفسك هههههههههههههه



حصل معايا زمان لما كنت بلعب حديد


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​



بتضحك عليا ؟ :fun_oops:
امنعوا الضحك بليز هذة مأساة عائلة بأكملها تريد ان تتخن 
هههههه :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*..
*
كدآ يآ روز بتآخدى كورس تخن هنآ ومش تغمزيلى بمسج حتى  :t33::t33:


طب أنآ هقولكـ على آخر خدعة تسمينية جربتهآ وجآبت معآيآ 
*مُكمل غذآئى* .. بودر بتحطيه على كوبآية لبن وزودنى حآجة معقولة بس آليوم إللى مش بخدهـ فيه بحسنى خسيت تآنى

بغض آلنظر إن آلصيآم بدأ يعنى :bomb: 


*..*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بتضحك عليا ؟ :fun_oops:
> امنعوا الضحك بليز هذة مأساة عائلة بأكملها تريد ان تتخن
> هههههه :t33::t33:


 انا اسف بس صدقينى مش عليكى انتى 
انا بضحك على الوصفات اللى نزلت فالموضوع 
سورى بجد 
:2:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

و أخيرا نسكافيه بلاك ..


----------



## چاكس (13 مارس 2013)

*مسطووووول*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

لآخر مره هسهر لغاية 6 الصبح .. إنتحار ده يعني !!! .. حلو لغاية 3 أو 4 .. سجل إحساسك بكلمة : متغاظ من نفسي :ranting:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لآخر مره هسهر لغاية 6 الصبح .. إنتحار ده يعني !!! .. حلو لغاية 3 أو 4 .. سجل إحساسك بكلمة : متغاظ من نفسي :ranting:


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  دى اخرت الرغىىىىىى :t17: بهدف الدفاع عن طبق البطااطس هههه
 اقصد بهدف الدفاع عن الاراء الشخصيه


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى اخرت الرغىىىىىى :t17: بهدف الدفاع عن طبق البطااطس هههه
> اقصد بهدف الدفاع عن الاراء الشخصيه



لا خالص .. يعني الاراء الشخصية الراجل هيدورها و يمشي .. مهي قاعده  .. انا بس إمبارح إتجننت و انا مسترخي على كنبة الانتريه قدام التليفزيون الال اي دي 50 بوصه ب 6000 جنيه سامسونج ثري دي مرفق فيه يو اس بي و ... المهم :smile02
و ماسك كتاب اللاهوت العقيدي للمتنيح العلاّمة الانبا غريغوريوس .. فطبعاً لاهوت عقيدي .. و بالليل .. و بستعد للنوم .. إنسي النوم بقى  .

خدتي بالك من مواصفات الجهاز ؟ .. ده الهدف في المشاركة دي :smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لا خالص .. يعني الاراء الشخصية الراجل هيدورها و يمشي .. مهي قاعده  .. انا بس إمبارح إتجننت و انا مسترخي على كنبة الانتريه قدام التليفزيون الال اي دي 50 بوصه ب 6000 جنيه سامسونج ثري دي مرفق فيه يو اس بي و ... المهم :smile02
> و ماسك كتاب اللاهوت العقيدي للمتنيح العلاّمة الانبا غريغوريوس .. فطبعاً لاهوت عقيدي .. و بالليل .. و بستعد للنوم .. إنسي النوم بقى  .
> 
> خدتي بالك من مواصفات الجهاز ؟ .. ده الهدف في المشاركة دي :smile02


 على فكره بئا 
 سعره مووووش كده ههههههههههه:blush2: لو بتتكلم على 50 بوصه هههههههههههه
 سيبك انت  خلينا فى الكنبه بتاعت الانتريه-- تشيل كام فرض يعدوا و تعزمهم على عصير اسطورى و طبق بطاطس ههههههههههههههههههه:2:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> على فكره بئا
> سعره مووووش كده ههههههههههه:blush2: لو بتتكلم على 50 بوصه هههههههههههه
> سيبك انت  خلينا فى الكنبه بتاعت الانتريه-- تشيل كام فرض يعدوا و تعزمهم على عصير اسطورى و طبق بطاطس ههههههههههههههههههه:2:



تشيلني انا بس :dntknw:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

بحب أدخل في الموضوع على طول .. مش بحب حد يشرحلى تسلسل الخليقة علشان يقولي أنا حفيد مين !!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بحب أدخل في الموضوع على طول .. مش بحب حد يشرحلى تسلسل الخليقة علشان يقولي أنا حفيد مين !!



*فى الغالب الهدف مش بيبقى الشرح .. اد ماهو بيطلع عينك :fun_oops: 

انا بهدى النفوس *


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مارس 2013)

*..*

*حلو قوى صوت آلفرآغ إلى أنآ قآعدة فيه .. 
** 
* 

*.**.*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *حلو قوى صوت آلفرآغ إلى أنآ قآعدة فيه ..
> **
> ...




المهم يكون الصوت عالى علشان أقدر أسمعه أنا كمان :t17:


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

_*زهقااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## V mary (13 مارس 2013)

*انفلونزا مع 
2 مديرين ستات 
قاتلة​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مارس 2013)

الليلة احساسى غريب , عاشق وانا مالى حبيب 
حبيت كل الناس لامونى , حبيت كل احبابى باعونى 
قلت احب الحب احسن , قلت احب الحب اضمن , لااحس ولا اتوب ولا بعد فى يوم احزن 
الليلة احساسى غريب


----------



## چاكس (14 مارس 2013)

*حرااااان*


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

يا ترى وزني هيبقى كام النهاردة....اكتر من 74.5 ونص هازعل


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2013)

*عاوز اهرش فى رجلى بس الجزمة مانعانى 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> المهم يكون الصوت عالى علشان أقدر أسمعه أنا كمان :t17:


أقلبهآ ضوضآء علشآن خآطر عيون ملكتنـآ :t33:



*..*
 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*..*

*عندى إحسآس إن آلنهآردة مش هيعدى طبيعى :smil13:*



*..*
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أقلبهآ ضوضآء علشآن خآطر عيون ملكتنـآ :t33:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس ضوضاء صدقينى أنا بحب الهدوء جدااا 
بس حبيت أسمع صوت الفراغ معاكى :smil12:





إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *عندى إحسآس إن آلنهآردة مش هيعدى طبيعى :smil13:*
> 
> ...



معلش كلة هيعدى ،
 لو عندك مشكلة فى الشغل سيبة واطلعى إعملى مظاهرات وهاتخدى كل حقوقك :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ليه بس ضوضاء صدقينى أنا بحب الهدوء جدااا
> بس حبيت أسمع صوت الفراغ معاكى :smil12:
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههـ وأنآ كمآن بحبه
مفيش حل غير إنكـ تيجى تنورينآ هنآ* ^_^*


هى مش فى آلشغل بس شكلهآ هتقلب بمظآهرة فعلاً :t33:

 

*..*
​ 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههههههـ وأنآ كمآن بحبه
> مفيش حل غير إنكـ تيجى تنورينآ هنآ* ^_^*
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه ياله ولا يهمك 
أهم حاجة تطلعى الطاقة:spor22:  اللى جواكى :a82:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

[FONT=&quot]كنت ولسه لغاية دلوقتى احب المشى 
  [FONT=&quot]مش بحب اسوق قد ما بحب امشى فى الشارع , لوحدى , افرد شعرى علشان الهوا يلمسه ,  , احس ان كل خليه فيا بتتجدد بالهوا الجديد [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ابص على الناس حواليا يبتسمولى وابتسملهم , شايفاهم بس مش مركزة فيهم ولا معاهم وممكن لو مشيت جنب حد اعرفه ماخدش بالى منه [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]من زمان وانا بحب ابقا لوحدى فى الشارع , واحس ان محدش ليه دعوة بيا ولا ليا دعوة بحد . ماخدش بالى من حد ولا حد ياخد باله منى , كأنى ماشية فى الشارع لوحدى , احط السماعات فى ودنى , مسمعش حاجة ولا حد غير اللى انا عايزة اسمعه , ابص للشارع والاماكن اللى شوفتها الف مرة , اركز فيها كأنى بكتشفها من اول وجديد [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]بعد كل السنين ديه والمشى ده كله , كان ولازال  المشى لوحدى فى الشارع من امتع لحظات حياتى وخصوصا لو معاه كوبا من القهوة [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]كنت ولسه لغاية دلوقتى احب المشى





Desert Rose قال:


> [FONT=&quot]مش بحب اسوق قد ما بحب امشى فى الشارع , لوحدى , افرد شعرى علشان الهوا يلمسه ,  , احس ان كل خليه فيا بتتجدد بالهوا الجديد [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]ابص على الناس حواليا يبتسمولى وابتسملهم , شايفاهم بس مش مركزة فيهم ولا معاهم وممكن لو مشيت جنب حد اعرفه ماخدش بالى منه [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]من زمان وانا بحب ابقا لوحدى فى الشارع , واحس ان محدش ليه دعوة بيا ولا ليا دعوة بحد . ماخدش بالى من حد ولا حد ياخد باله منى , كأنى ماشية فى الشارع لوحدى , احط السماعات فى ودنى , مسمعش حاجة ولا حد غير اللى انا عايزة اسمعه , ابص للشارع والاماكن اللى شوفتها الف مرة , اركز فيها كأنى بكتشفها من اول وجديد [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]بعد كل السنين ديه والمشى ده كله , كان ولازال  المشى لوحدى فى الشارع من امت لحظات حياتى وخصوصا لو معاه كوبا من القهوة [/FONT][/FONT]



تمشي لوحدك في الشارع تبتسمي للناس و الناس تبتسملك! .. فين الكلام ده؟! .. و كمان معاكي كوب قهوة؟! .. دولة إيه دي؟!! :dance:[/FONT]


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> [FONT=&quot]كنت ولسه لغاية دلوقتى احب المشى
> [FONT=&quot]مش بحب اسوق قد ما بحب امشى فى الشارع , لوحدى , افرد شعرى علشان الهوا يلمسه ,  , احس ان كل خليه فيا بتتجدد بالهوا الجديد [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]ابص على الناس حواليا يبتسمولى وابتسملهم , شايفاهم بس مش مركزة فيهم ولا معاهم وممكن لو مشيت جنب حد اعرفه ماخدش بالى منه [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]من زمان وانا بحب ابقا لوحدى فى الشارع , واحس ان محدش ليه دعوة بيا ولا ليا دعوة بحد . ماخدش بالى من حد ولا حد ياخد باله منى , كأنى ماشية فى الشارع لوحدى , احط السماعات فى ودنى , مسمعش حاجة ولا حد غير اللى انا عايزة اسمعه , ابص للشارع والاماكن اللى شوفتها الف مرة , اركز فيها كأنى بكتشفها من اول وجديد [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]بعد كل السنين ديه والمشى ده كله , كان ولازال  المشى لوحدى فى الشارع من امت لحظات حياتى وخصوصا لو معاه كوبا من القهوة [/FONT][/FONT]


إحسآس صعب آلبنت تحسه فى آلشآرع ، إلآ لو كآنت فى بلآد آلفرنجة .. :)

*enjoy* 




*..*​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

التعديل الأخير من ديزرت كان لإضافة حرف " ع " لكلمة ( امتع ) :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> التعديل الأخير من ديزرت كان لإضافة حرف " ع " لكلمة ( امتع ) :t33::t33::t33:



ديه ليها علاقة بالسماعات ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2013)

* ببساطه النهارده هو بكره اللى كنت قلقان منه امبارح ((متقلقش ـــ ابتسم ـــ اتجنن))
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مارس 2013)

*احلى صباح عشان صحيت على صوتك  * *حاسة انه هيبقى يوم جميييييييل *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احلى صباح عشان صحيت على صوتك  * *حاسة انه هيبقى يوم جميييييييل *



تقصدينى أنا :smil12:......... صح :yahoo::t33:


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2013)

في البنك .. بِدّل شيك .. وجوه جميلة .. مشاعر جافه! .. حقيقة : أحياناً النقود تُضفي غطاء سميك فوق المشاعر!


----------



## V mary (14 مارس 2013)

*الجوووووووووووووووووو  حررررررررررررررر قوي​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

يآ رب ألآقى موآصلة آلنهآردة  





 *..*​


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

مفيش فايدة! كل مرة لازم اعور نفسي وانا باحلق دقني...

يعني مش حرام المرة دي واخد بالي وخلاص خلصت تقريباً....اقوم اعيد على حتة بسرعة تعورني برضو!!! هو حرام مرة اخلص من غير دم؟!


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2013)

كالعادة صامت


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مارس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كالعادة صامت



مفيش احسن من كدة :spor2:

كثيرًا ما تكلَّمت وندمت، أما عن الصمت فلم أندم قط.


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

رجلى وجعانى


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2013)

يارب اخويا يتجوز قبل ما اموت مشلول منه 
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

أخطأت!


----------



## V mary (15 مارس 2013)

*مش عارفة أنام 
خالص خالص​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *مش عارفة أنام
> خالص خالص​*



انا مش عاوز انام علشان النهارده Day Off :smil12:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

حاجة متعبة انى اكرر نفس الغلطة للمرة المليون 
انا غبية اوى اوى اوى :a82:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

جعانة:smil12:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

بعض الرجال بيقولوا كلام غريب فى اوقات غريبة 
وبعدين يستغربوا احنا بنزعل ليه ؟
ويقولوا مجانين بيزعلوا من حاجات غريبة :a82:
دمى محروق :a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*صباح الكسل و الانتخة و الرااااااحة ... ورايا بلاوى و انا مش قادرة احرك صوباعى الصغير .. هعمل كل دة امتى !!*


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2013)

كسلانه كسل فظيع​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 مارس 2013)

*..*

نفسى أغمض وأفتح ألآقى آلأجآزة عدت :t19:




*..*​


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*صاحى نشيط*


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2013)

الدماغ هتنفجر من التفكير


----------



## WooDyy (15 مارس 2013)

ضاااايع


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

جرح بسيط...مش مهم...بس كانت مغامرة حكاية   No Risk No Fun

- طلعت انا أجرأ واحد فيهم ههههههه


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

اااي...بتحرق....بتحرق.....ماكانش خدش يعني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اااي...بتحرق....بتحرق.....ماكانش خدش يعني


 
 بص  يا جونى--
 انا اعتقد سمعت عن حل سرييع جدا جدا
 دوااء جربه و قول لى النتيجه سحريه بجد و لا  ايه

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-
-
-



 دور عندك على  اغنيه هايفا--" لما شوفت الواوا بوستوا سار الواوا بح"
 قول لنا بئا-- فعلا سار الواوا بح و لا لسا بيحرق :dntknw:
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اااي...بتحرق....بتحرق.....ماكانش خدش يعني



*احسن :beee:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص  يا جونى--
> انا اعتقد سمعت عن حل سرييع جدا جدا
> دوااء جربه و قول لى النتيجه سحريه بجد و لا  ايه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2013)

إنتصرت على نفســـــــــــــى


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص  يا جونى--
> انا اعتقد سمعت عن حل سرييع جدا جدا
> دوااء جربه و قول لى النتيجه سحريه بجد و لا  ايه
> 
> ...






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هامووووووووووت م الضحك.....طبعاً هيروح خاااالص ده راح من دلوقتي اصلاً كده ههههههههههه .....كتبتي ايه لشقاوة في التقييم بقى؟






sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احسن :beee:*



يا ساتر!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

كتبت إيه لشقاؤه .. ما هذا الفضول. هههه
 بص إحنا بنكسل نروح الخاص.. لو هى قالت لى. شئء فى موضوع تانى.. برض عليها فى أول مشاركه أشوفها ليها...
و ده فعلا الحال فى هذا التقييم.. 
مش عأرفا مين بيشربنى حبوب السراحا. ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

كتبت إيه لشقاؤه .. ما هذا الفضول. هههه
 بص إحنا بنكسل نروح الخاص.. لو هى قالت لى. شئء فى موضوع تانى.. برض عليها فى أول مشاركه أشوفها ليها...
و ده فعلا الحال فى هذا التقييم.. 
مش عأرفا مين بيشربنى حبوب السراحا. ههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

طيب يعني........انا اسمي مكتوب؟ (عادل امام ستايل)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

لا صدقني مش مكتوب... 
إلا لو تكون عائزه يتكتب ههههههههه


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

انتي تكتبي براحتك يا حبو بس لو هتكتبيه يبقى يا ريت تقولي لي الللي اتكتب (وتكتبي اي حاجة براحتك انا بس بابقى هاموت واعرف  )


----------



## چاكس (15 مارس 2013)

*مبسوووط*


----------



## WooDyy (15 مارس 2013)

مرهق اوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

النوووم.  النوووووم


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

تعبانة ...


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

تعبت بجد , تعبت , تعبت يارب


----------



## anglenino (16 مارس 2013)

انا بدي اعبر عن شعور كتير غريب ..... كره والم و حب و حقد ..... مجتمعات مع بعض ... لانسانه مرتبط فيها من 6 سنوات ... لكنني ما بحبها ... لكن هي متعلقه فيي كتيييييييررررررر و مو راضيه تتركني اروح بحالي ....


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

*..*

هو ليه لمآ بكون موجوعة مآبقولش إنى موجوعة ؟؟ أنآ مجنونة ، بس مش قآدرة أستحمل ..!



*.**.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

انا تعبانة , بجد تعبانة اوى اوى


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

اصعب حاجة اننا مبقناش زى الاول 
لا انا قادرة اقرب ولا انتى عارفه تقربى
ده احنا كنا زى التوأم , اصعب احساس انك تحس انك غريب عن الاشخاص اللى كانو فى يوم من الايام اقرب الناس ليك 
والمشكلة ان مبقاش فارق معايا 
انا اصلا مبقاش فارق معايا حاجة 
كله عندى بقا شبه بعضه وزى بعضه


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

استمع الآن للإنجيل المُرتل بصوت المُعلم إبراهيم عياد .. هناك مشاعر لا تستطيع وصفها .. تكون متناقضة عندما تكون بعيداً عن الله .. فانت سعيد لأن الصوت و الكلمات تُعيدك لوقت مجدك الروحي (الامر نسبي بالقياس لوقتك الحالي الذي هو في المذبلة) .. وأنت خائف أو مضطرب أو غير مستقر، لأنك تعرف نفسك جيداً الآن .. و من يعرف أكثر، يُدان بالاكثر


----------



## V mary (16 مارس 2013)

*رجعت ممن السفر 
وعايزة انااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## چاكس (16 مارس 2013)

*عايز اشرب تمر هندى ^_^*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2013)

إحساسئ ... حسى إن عضلاتى كلها وجعانى و ايدى كمان .. تغيير الأنبوبه طلع صعب أوى بالكماشه منغير مفك الأنابيب.. و الكماشه كل شويه تفلت و تقفل على الفاضى ...
ده غير انى كنت بلف الناحية الغلظ واااااااء .


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

عندى سخونية  ..
 شكلى خدت برد من آلجو إللى حآفظ مش فآهم دآ 

 

*.**.*​


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

عايز انام + جسمي مكسر + كتفي اليمين واجعني + وزني زايد رغم اني ماكلتش....ايه الحالة الهباب دي


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2013)

مبســــوط ​


----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

دماار ..


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2013)

نفسى ارجع انام زى زمان نوم متواصل 
مش كل شوية اصحى بدون مناسبة كده 
انا عارفه ان السبب القهوة مدمرة اعصابى 
بس اعمل ايه ؟ مش قادرة استغنى عنها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نفسى ارجع انام زى زمان نوم متواصل
> مش كل شوية اصحى بدون مناسبة كده
> انا عارفه ان السبب القهوة مدمرة اعصابى
> بس اعمل ايه ؟ مش قادرة استغنى عنها


 لازم يا توتا لاز لازم تدربى نفسك انك تقللى--
 انا كنت كدا و بقيت كبايه واحده بس فى اليوم الصبح-- غير كدا مفيييش-
 علشان صحتك


----------



## WooDyy (17 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نفسى ارجع انام زى زمان نوم متواصل
> مش كل شوية اصحى بدون مناسبة كده
> انا عارفه ان السبب القهوة مدمرة اعصابى
> بس اعمل ايه ؟ مش قادرة استغنى عنها



القهوة بتبوظ اعصاب الاطراف وبتسد شرايين القلب

الحقى نفسك وابعدى عنها بسرعه


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 مارس 2013)

*..*

إشتقت أن أشتآق .


 
*..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2013)

لم أتخيل للحظة انني سأداوم على كتابة "إحساسي" في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

......... هدوء و صمت-----
صدمه!
او هدوء ما قبل العاصفه!


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

انا هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى


----------



## V mary (17 مارس 2013)

*واثقة في ربنا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2013)

*محتارة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2013)

مش عارفا ليه -- حسى انى مفصوله عن العالم!!
مش عارفا ايه الى بيحصل-- و لا قادرا اشوف و لا اسمع اخبار!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا ليه -- حسى انى مفصوله عن العالم!!
> مش عارفا ايه الى بيحصل-- و لا قادرا اشوف و لا اسمع اخبار!



ما تقلقيش الدنيا هادية النهاردة ، ومرسى لسة ماصحيش من النوم leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ما تقلقيش الدنيا هادية النهاردة ، ومرسى لسة ماصحيش من النوم leasantr


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس انتى صحيتى يا هيلانه ههههههههههههههههههه
 يعنى الشقاوه كلها  هههههههههههههههههههههه
 يوم جميل عليكى حبيبتى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس انتى صحيتى يا هيلانه ههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى الشقاوه كلها  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يوم جميل عليكى حبيبتى



هههههههههههههه منا صحيت علشان أحوش ميه كتييييييييييييييير :hlp:

بينى وبينك أبية مرسى إتصل بيا إمبارح :999: وقالى إنه هيقطع المية النهاردة لمدة 20 ساعة 30:

بس قال ماقولش لحد علشان عاملها مفاجأة للشعب المصرى leasantr

يوم جميل علينا وعليكى واسود على أبية مرسى :smil8:


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*..*

*جعآآآنة جداً ..!
 بطنى بتعمل معزوفة جوهـ* 



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

feeling blue 
ال blue mood ده صعب اوى , بيخلينى عايزة اموت


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

حاسة بأستغراب :t31:
جات بصت على اللاب توب بتاعى , لقت كتب كتير 
ايه الكتب ديه كلها ياروز ؟ 
كتب بقراها 
بتقرى ليه عن شجرة الدر؟ وليه تقرى كتب انيس منصور؟
مفروض كتب روحية بس 
ايوة حبيبتى بس انا بقرا الاتنين روحية وغيرها 
لا كتر القراية تجنن العقل 
لا ياحبيبتى قلة القراية هى اللى تجنن العقل وهى اللى جننتك 
and I was like , are you for real ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حاسة بأستغراب :t31:
> جات بصت على اللاب توب بتاعى , لقت كتب كتير
> ايه الكتب ديه كلها ياروز ؟
> كتب بقراها
> ...



أنيس منصور ده جزء من عقله اتهبل .. هو اصلا اهبل .. اينعم له فكره الخاص .. وجزء منه بحترمه .. بس هو اهبل في المجمل


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أنيس منصور ده جزء من عقله اتهبل .. هو اصلا اهبل .. اينعم له فكره الخاص .. وجزء منه بحترمه .. بس هو اهبل في المجمل



انيس منصور وغيره من الكٌتاب مختلفين مقدرش اقول عليهم هٌبل 
او مش طبيعيين 
مين اللى يحدد الطبيعى واللى مش طبيعى ؟
منعرفش 
فى رأيى ساعات بيكون الطبيعى نسبى


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انيس منصور وغيره من الكٌتاب مختلفين مقدرش اقول عليهم هٌبل
> او مش طبيعيين
> مين اللى يحدد الطبيعى واللى مش طبيعى ؟
> منعرفش
> فى رأيى ساعات بيكون الطبيعى نسبى



أهبل برضه  .. بالقياس لمفهومي عن الهبل


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أهبل برضه  .. بالقياس لمفهومي عن الهبل



هههههههه , ممكن مش قادرة احدد


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حاسة بأستغراب :t31:
> جات بصت على اللاب توب بتاعى , لقت كتب كتير
> ايه الكتب ديه كلها ياروز ؟
> كتب بقراها
> ...


آلمشكلة مش فى أنيس منصور
آلمشكلة إن روز & عدو آلمرأة ..  *don't mix* :t33:


هى يمكن صح " *مش جنآن* " ، بس إللى بيعرف أكتر بيتعب أكتر 



*..*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مارس 2013)

*..*
*
*حآسة بـ *تعزية وفرحة* .. نفسى أوزعهم على كل إللى حوليـآ *

*
*..*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2013)

* ..∞ ..*


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2013)

:36_19_5:


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2013)

*مبسووط عشان اتكلمت مع موزة و طلعنا اصحاب من  ايام المدرسة ^_^ .. الدنيا دى عليها حاجات حلوة سعات*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2013)

و ممكن بصوره


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و ممكن بصوره



*وصورة لية !!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ، طالما الأصل موجود :999:

ولا إنتى من رأيك ........... الأفضل يكون معانا أصل وصورة !!؟ :hlp:

*


----------



## V mary (18 مارس 2013)

*ضغطي عالي 
متضايقة 
قرفانة 
حاسة ان الدنيا جاي علي 
تعبانة 
يائسة 
بعيط 
مشاعر سلبية كتيرررررررررر​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مارس 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ضغطي عالي
> متضايقة
> قرفانة
> حاسة ان الدنيا جاي علي
> ...




وجهى شكوتك للمسيح .......... هتستريحى


----------



## WooDyy (18 مارس 2013)

أأاه ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

نسكافيه جولد ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)

*حاسة انى غريبة فى المنتدى *


----------



## mero_engel (19 مارس 2013)

حاسه بخنقه وضيق


----------



## چاكس (19 مارس 2013)

*شعور بالتفاؤل 
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

نعسان جداً .. تلاته نسكافيه ولا حياة لمن تنادي!


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2013)

نشكر ربنااااااااا


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2013)

سعيدة نشكر الرب


----------



## oesi no (19 مارس 2013)

تعبان  صلوووولى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2013)

*انا كمن يشعر بعدم الشعور 
وكأن احاسيسه اصابها الدمور 
واصبح لا يبالي حتي اصابه الخمول
وترك كاحله حتي اثقلته الحمول   
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

حاسة يارب انه طريق مسدود مش شايفه اى باب


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2013)

مش عارف فى اية


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2013)

حوار حصل فى جامعة ديوك الامريكية 
فينيسا ( طالبة امريكية ) : الطاعة نقيض الابداع لانها تقتل القدرة الابداعية على النقد , أذ تربت النساء على الطاعة العميا فقدن الابداع , ولهذا يقل عدد النساء المبدعات او العبقريات عن عدد الرجال العباقرة 

صاح طالب من مؤخر الفصل : لو كنت امرأة لفضلت ان اكون زوجة على ان اكون عبقرية فالعبقرية تسلب من المرأة انوثتها وتحولها الى رجل 

ههههههه لما تقرا كلام زى ده تحس انه men are men everywhere :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2013)

goooooooooood


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

*,.
*

بشرب آلنسكآفية وصوت فيروز فى آلهيد فون , *آلإتنين عآملين أحلى دمآغ*
مع إن حسآنى هتمسكـ .. بس* مر**وقة* :t31:
 






*.،*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (20 مارس 2013)

*عامل احلى دماغ*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 مارس 2013)

*كالعادة جعانة :2:*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مارس 2013)

تعبانة اوووووووووووووووي ومرهقة جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وورايا لسه حاجات كتير جدا مش خلصت
هموت وانااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

اكتر لحظة رعب عشتها فى حياتى 
واقفة فى الشارع وواحد يجى يقرب منى ويبرقلى حسيت انه هيخطفنى اساسا 
ويقولى هو انتى حاطه روج من ماركة Revlon انا من صدمة السؤال برقت معرفتش ارد 
طيب انتى بتحبى ماركة Revlon للمكياج بحركة لاارادية قولتله لا لا 
وانا اصلا مرعوبة ومتسمرة مش عارفه اجرى ولا اعيط ولا اعمل ايه 

بعدها مشيت من الشارع وسمتعه بيصرخ ويصوت وتقريبا البوليس جه علشان يسيطر عليه 

I was like what the heck is that 
وازاى  هو عارف ماركات المكياج ديه اصلا ؟ 
بس هو اكيد مريض عقلى انا عرفته من عينيه ومشيته 
وطبعا تخيلت بقا نفسى وانا مخطوفة ويتعمل على فيلم 
روز والسفاح :fun_lol:
بس النبض بتاعى كان تقريبا 1000وكان هيغمى عليا :999:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2013)

انا حاسة يارب ان فيه حاجة انت عايز تحطها على قلبى وتشغلنى بيها اليومين دول , غرض معين لحياتى انت بتحركنى اتجاهه
بس مش قادرة لسه احدد ملامحه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

محتاسه حوسه سوده -- شغل - و تخليص بحث واجب-- لازم اقدمه -- وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
لازم ازنق نفسى لاخر يوم زى العيال-- 
 مش بتعلم ابدا ابدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مارس 2013)

*,.*

تعبآآآآنة 
هموت وأشرب لمون دآفى وأستريح على سرير 




*.،*​


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2013)

مخنووووق


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> محتاسه حوسه سوده -- شغل - و تخليص بحث واجب-- لازم اقدمه -- وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> لازم ازنق نفسى لاخر يوم زى العيال--
> مش بتعلم ابدا ابدا



يقطع النت ع النتيت ع اللي ينتتوا عليه ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مارس 2013)

*,.*

هو آلنوم دآ فرقعلوز ..؟
لمآ بنحتآج ننآم مآبينفعش ولمآ بينفع مآبنعرفش :hlp:
 



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

حسى باستفزاز--
من الصبح و انا عماله اقول شايله هم السواقه لحد الزمالك و رجلى بتقف فى الزحمه و تعباااانه خلاص اخر الاسبوع جه و حسى انى خلاص شويه و هزحف مش همشى-- و قعدت اقول نفسى يتلغى الكورس-- كلمتهم قبل ما اتحرك --
- هااا مش نويين تلغو--
= لا المحضره موجوده-
طيب يبقى لامفر خصوصا انى تعبت فى البحث- و خلصتو-
بعد ما نزلت نزله الزمالك و فوت من قدام( نوله بتاع الكاب كيك الرهيييب و قعدت احلم بيه بعد الفتار) هههههههههههه
الاقى التليفون بيرن و يقولوا الدكتور اعتزر و جاله ظرف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بعد ما طبيت المشوااااار-- رجعت زى البتاع تانى-- رجلللللىىىىى بتصوصو خلاص و دهرى انقطم


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه....73 .... هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## چاكس (21 مارس 2013)

am hungry


----------



## WooDyy (21 مارس 2013)

مرهق بغباء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

حسى انى  حد شد الكوبس--  النووووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مارس 2013)

مش لاقي كلمه أبدأ بيها..
وااااااااااء​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حسى باستفزاز--
> من الصبح و انا عماله اقول شايله هم السواقه لحد الزمالك و رجلى بتقف فى الزحمه و تعباااانه خلاص اخر الاسبوع جه و حسى انى خلاص شويه و هزحف مش همشى-- و قعدت اقول نفسى يتلغى الكورس-- كلمتهم قبل ما اتحرك --
> - هااا مش نويين تلغو--
> = لا المحضره موجوده-
> ...



محسساني أنك كنتي سايقة جرار زراعي :t33:


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> محسساني أنك كنتي سايقة جرار زراعي :t33:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تخيلتك وانتي سايقة جرار زراعي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حوار حصل فى جامعة ديوك الامريكية
> فينيسا ( طالبة امريكية ) : الطاعة نقيض الابداع لانها تقتل القدرة الابداعية على النقد , أذ تربت النساء على الطاعة العميا فقدن الابداع , ولهذا يقل عدد النساء المبدعات او العبقريات عن عدد الرجال العباقرة
> 
> صاح طالب من مؤخر الفصل : لو كنت امرأة لفضلت ان اكون زوجة على ان اكون عبقرية فالعبقرية تسلب من المرأة انوثتها وتحولها الى رجل
> ...



أهو .. جبت حاجه من عندي انا في موضوع فتيات مدخنات ؟! .. بتوع بلاد بره متفقين معايا في حكاية تحول المراة إلى رجل .. بغض النظر يعني عن الاسباب :t33::t33::t33: .. الواد ده لو ذاكر شوية هيوصل للنتيجة اللي انا وصلتها :t33::t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تخيلتك وانتي سايقة جرار زراعي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



جرار زراعي.....
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

تعباااااااان


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أهو .. جبت حاجه من عندي انا في موضوع فتيات مدخنات ؟! .. بتوع بلاد بره متفقين معايا في حكاية تحول المراة إلى رجل .. بغض النظر يعني عن الاسباب :t33::t33::t33: .. الواد ده لو ذاكر شوية هيوصل للنتيجة اللي انا وصلتها :t33::t33:



ههههههه , لا مش تشبه نفسك بيه 
موضوعك بتاع التدخين ممكن نتناقش فيه 
انما ده متخلف عقليا 
العبقرية بتقلل الانوثة ؟ يعنى المفروض تبقا غبية ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2013)

مخنوووووووووووووق


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
دنيـآ متربة ، وجو يجيب إكتئآب :t17:




*.،*​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2013)

واثق ان القدر لن يبقى هكذا
سوف انتظر ربما غدا يتغير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مارس 2013)

يقطع الكعب ...  لازم يعنى البسه...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مارس 2013)

احلى وقت بستمتع بيه لما اكون قاعدة فى cafe لوحدى بشرب قهوة ببص من الشباك اللى جنبى ومليش دعوة بحد 
مش بفكر فى حاجة متنحة :t31:وذهنى فاااااااااضى


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يقطع الكعب ...  لازم يعنى البسه...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنعمة انتي بقيتي مصدر ضحكي في المنتدى ده.


----------



## انت شبعي (22 مارس 2013)

يا رايقة انتي يا روز
 نفسي اتعدي ‎منك 
هههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا رايقة انتي يا روز
> نفسي اتعدي ‎منك
> هههههههه



ههههههه اتعدى 
بس ده مش روقان ده من كتر الضغط بتنح كده :t31:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احلى وقت بستمتع بيه لما اكون قاعدة فى cafe لوحدى بشرب قهوة ببص من الشباك اللى جنبى ومليش دعوة بحد
> مش بفكر فى حاجة متنحة :t31:وذهنى فاااااااااضى



يا عيني ع الروقان :t31:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2013)

*دا العلم حسن يا جدعااان ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر للرب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مارس 2013)

*:99:حاسس بمصيبة جيالى:99: *


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2013)

*مزغلل 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 مارس 2013)

نفسي أنام !


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

مرهقة جداً ...
آلبرد مش عآيز يسيبنى :t32:




*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2013)

الف سلامة عليكي يا قمراية


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

مٌقرف ....


----------



## WooDyy (23 مارس 2013)

البرد دة بايخ ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2013)

*خايف الهديه متعجبش..
وااااااء*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2013)

*دن دن دن .... تا تا تا 
دن دن .....تا تا 
دن ..تا 
دندن..تاتا
دن ن ن ن نـ...تا ا ا ا ا *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مارس 2013)

*Dairy Milk دي رهيبهـ *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2013)

حاسة ان عندي هيستريا ضحك


----------



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

دماغى وجعانى--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

و مخنوئه شويه


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

حاسس بألام الصليب 
حاسس انا , حاسس انا , مع انه فات 2000 سنة 

جزء من اشعار نعيم عاطف  اوبريت انا يهوذا التالت , ايام الطفولة وعيد القيامة ايام زمااااااان , ايام الفرح :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

حاولت اقاووم و ماخدش مسسكن -----  بس اخذت بئا خلاص --


----------



## WooDyy (24 مارس 2013)

زفت ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

معملش حاجه-- حسى ان معدتى  اتقلبت ...تعبانه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

*منمتش من امبارح و ماكلتش من امبارح و بنام على نفسى و على الكتاب و ورايا بلاوى اخلصها .. اعمل ايييييييييه ! *


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2013)

هاضربه....يعلم الله هاضربه!! ارحمني بقى يا اخي.....شغل نافوخك ده شوية...اووفففف


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2013)

سيامة أحد أقاربي "كاهن" خبر مُفرح بالتأكيد  .. ربنا يقويه على الوزنات اللي هتكون في رقبته.


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

*النجاح فى إنجاز امور لا اخلاقية ....... فشل رهيب*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2013)

حبيبتي حبو اعدائكم الف سلامة عليكي
ربنا يفرحك و يخفف عنك


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

مش حاسة بحاجة :dntknw:


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2013)

اه يا بطني....منك لله يا جدع....مانا كنت ناوي اكل قليل ... اهو دلوقتي مضطر اعمل تمارين وعضلات بطني وجعاني وكمان مضطر اعاقب نفسي بكرة 

باضعف قدام البيتزا انا


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

بلطجة فكرية وارهاب فكرى , بترهبنى فكريا ؟
خلاص انا عديت المراحل ديه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

*تعبانة جدًا *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

*,.*

شعور رخم لمآ حد يقفشكـ سرحآن وبتبتسم ومآتعرفش تفسرله سبب 

هى آلنآس بقت ليه سيئة آلظن :t33:





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> شعور رخم لمآ حد يقفشكـ سرحآن وبتبتسم ومآتعرفش تفسرله سبب
> 
> ...



*لا و اما تسرحى و يبقى فيه واحد قاعد بالصدفة قدامك .. بتبقى الظنون اسوء :t33: :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا و اما تسرحى و يبقى فيه واحد قاعد بالصدفة قدامك .. بتبقى الظنون اسوء :t33: :t33:*



هههههه عملتها قبل كده لقيته بيبتسملى back وانا مش واخدة بالى انى كنت ببتسم وهو قدامى وعماله اقول ماله المجنون ده ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه عملتها قبل كده لقيته بيبتسملى back وانا مش واخدة بالى انى كنت ببتسم وهو قدامى وعماله اقول ماله المجنون ده ؟ :t33::t33:



*ياستى اشكرى ربنا انه بيبتسملك معملش الواد التقيل بقا و انتى بتعاكسيه .. دة احنا ربنا يرحمنا :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى اشكرى ربنا انه بيبتسملك معملش الواد التقيل بقا و انتى بتعاكسيه .. دة احنا ربنا يرحمنا :t33:*



هههههه لا كان بيبتسم , تقريبا انا كنت قاعدة فى cafe او واقفة فى الشارع مش فاكرة , المهم انى حسيت انه جاى او ناوى يجى ناحيتى روحت مكشرة :t33::t33: راح جرى :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا و اما تسرحى و يبقى فيه واحد قاعد بالصدفة قدامك .. بتبقى الظنون اسوء :t33: :t33:*


لآ دى تدبيسة رسمى :t33::t33:​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه عملتها قبل كده لقيته بيبتسملى back وانا مش واخدة بالى انى كنت ببتسم وهو قدامى وعماله اقول ماله المجنون ده ؟ :t33::t33:



ههههههـ أهو أنآ بيبقى خوفى من كومنت " آلمجنون " دآ ليطلع عليآ ، أصل بعملهآ كتير :t33::t33:





*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

ههههههههه ايمليا ارجوكى متقوليش حاجة تانى لان انا كمان بعملها كتير ومش ببقا واخدة بالى انى بعمل كده خالص 
هههههه لا لو واحد مركز معايا مش هيقول عليا مجنونة ممكن يعتبرها اشارة للتعارف او flirtation يعنى , علشان كده لما باخد بالى بكشر فهما بيجروا على طول :t33::t33:


----------



## چاكس (24 مارس 2013)

*الساعة 12 منتصف الليل .. انا لسه هبدأ يومى .. لسه صاحى من النوم 
ما احلى حياة الخفافيش *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

*احلي لحظاتي وانا بغلس عليكي 
وتقوليلي مخصماك لمده دقيقتين 
ياااااااااااه 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2013)

مفيش احاسيس !


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2013)

*محتاج لجرعة كادبوري..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

احساسى دلوقتى هو 

لا تأسفن على غدر الزمان  لطالما رقصت على جثث الاسود كلابا 
لا تحسبن برقصها تعلوا على أسيادها , تبقى الاسود اسودا والكلاب كلابا


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2013)

نسكافيه وايت .. كتاب دسم .. اضاءة خافتة .


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

متضايقة , عماله اخس اخس , هروح فين تانى ؟ :smi420: 
stop it بقا :smi420:
شكلها الانيميا كمان زادت تانى هى كمان , علشان انا ناقصاها :08::08:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

انت مريض , انسان مريض , حقيقى your sick and you make me feel sick


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

مهموم!


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2013)

قلق شويه بس الحمدلله جات سليمه 
اشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

كل ما اشوف صورة رخصة السواقة تصعب عليا نفسى 
مين عدو الانسانية اللى اخترع صورة الكمبيوتر ديه ؟ :t33::t33:
لما حد بيحب يشوفها بديله الضهر :t33::t33:
وببقا من جوايا بليز بليز متبصش فى الصورة بليز :t33::t33: ما انت معاك الاصل عايز الصورة فى ايه ؟


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كل ما اشوف صورة رخصة السواقة تصعب عليا نفسى
> مين عدو الانسانية اللى اخترع صورة الكمبيوتر ديه ؟ :t33::t33:
> لما حد بيحب يشوفها بديله الضهر :t33::t33:
> وببقا من جوايا بليز بليز متبصش فى الصورة بليز :t33::t33: ما انت معاك الاصل عايز الصورة فى ايه ؟



هههههههههههههههه
معرفتش اديكي تقييم
بس اكيد صورة الرخصه قمر 14 زي الاصل


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> معرفتش اديكي تقييم
> بس اكيد صورة الرخصه قمر 14 زي الاصل



ههههههه هى من ناحية قمر هى قمر مفيش نقاش :t33::t33:
كل حاجة سليمة بس لوحدها :t33::t33:


----------



## جارجيوس (25 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر للرب


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مارس 2013)

كله توماااام
 اشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مارس 2013)

*مش طيقانى .. انا كائن غبى :ranting: *


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2013)

تسجيل.


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2013)

*بشرب .. turkish coffee 
اتفضلوا معايا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2013)

*جعااااااااااااااااان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش طيقانى .. انا كائن غبى :ranting: *



* ده اللي هو ازاي يعني ؟
*​


----------



## Strident (25 مارس 2013)

زوري واجعني اوي


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

احساسى هو , هاتولى قهوة , هاتولى قهوة :smi420:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*صداااااااااااااااع قااااااتل​*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مارس 2013)

جابولى قهوة :99:


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2013)

مبسوووووووووووط


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مارس 2013)

*متضايقة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2013)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
*​


----------



## WooDyy (25 مارس 2013)

القاولون العصبي بيقولي مساء الخير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 مارس 2013)

احساس سمسومي جدااا


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

..*Stable*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مارس 2013)

ليه انا باكل اكل صينى ؟ بطنى وجعتنى ومش عايزة تخف من ساعة ما اكلته من وقت طويل اوى 
مع انه حلو :love34:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

مع انى مش من طبعى الفضول هههههههههههههههههههه
 بس حسانى  هاكل  صوابع رجلى مش إيدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مارس 2013)

فرحانين ويسوع فرحتنا , فرحانين ويسوع قوتنا , نهتف ليك ونعلى رايتنا , نهتف بخلاصنا ونصرتنا 
بالهتافات جايين يافادينا ولشكرك ولحمدك جينا 
مأسورين والحب مالينا , فأقبل شكرنا واغانينا 
فرحانين ويسوع فرحتنا فرحانين ويسوع قوتنا نهتف ليك ونعلى رايتنا نهتف بخلاصنا ونصرتنا


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مارس 2013)

ليا ربع ساعة بدور على الموبايل وقلبت الدنيا :t33::t33: تعبت 
وفى الاخر لقيته جوه الكتاب المقدس . بيعمل ايه جوه الكتاب المقدس ؟ :t33::t33:
زى ما كنت بذاكر زمان وادور على النضارة ساعة وانا لابساها :t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مارس 2013)

ههههههه بتحصل في احسن العائلات يا روز
انا كمان بحط الموبايل جوة الكتاب المقدس عشان احدد الصفحة اللي وصلت لها


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مارس 2013)

احساسي في هذه اللحظة هو اني زهقانة جداااا


----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2013)

نعسانه قوي 
ها اروح انام
تصبحوا علي خير كلكم


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مارس 2013)

و انتي من اهله تماف ماريا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مارس 2013)

دلوقتي انا حاسة اني اسعد انسانة في الدنيا 
شكرا يا رب قد ايه انت عظيم و رائع
بحبك يا يسوع بجنووون


----------



## Michael. (26 مارس 2013)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااان​​


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

وادي شغلانة اهي خلصنا اخيرا انشاء الله


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

اه يا زوري....وانا هاقعد كده اد ايه بقى؟

معاد الجيم بعد بكرة! 

عموماً المصلحة اني مقضيها شوربة بس....خلي الواحد يخس شوية بقى!


----------



## Strident (26 مارس 2013)

انا هيجيلي اسهال من كتر الشوربة :S


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

فرحانه و انا بازاز فى الحرنكشش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فرحانه و انا بازاز فى الحرنكشش



*عاتي شويه* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاتي شويه* ​


 
 ايه ده-- هو انت تقصد تقول " هاتى شويه" هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا كنت فكراك كاتب" عاتى= عادى-- يعنى عادى شويه
 هههههههههههههههه قاعده اقول هو يقصد ايه؟؟
 يعنى ايه "عادى شويه" دى!!
 و كل مره بقول لا لا مش هسئل-- اكيد دى اجابه مفهومه للكل و انا الى مش  فاهما المقصود منها ايه-- مش لازم اسئل يعنى -- 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فهممت دلوقتى--
 اتفضل يا جميييل--  بس عقبال ما فهمت كلامك كنت خلصت الحرنكش خلاص-- المره الجايه بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اتفضل يا جميييل-- الللقف عندك:new4: هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*حايش نفسي عن المشاكل بصعوبه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه ده-- هو انت تقصد تقول " هاتى شويه" هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت فكراك كاتب" عاتى= عادى-- يعنى عادى شويه
> هههههههههههههههه قاعده اقول هو يقصد ايه؟؟
> يعنى ايه "عادى شويه" دى!!
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه لالالالا انتى كنتى فاهماه من الاول بس استخسرتى تديله وحدتين
هو كان حلو اووى كده ؟؟ :t33:*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مارس 2013)

كدة يا حبو تاكلي حرنكش من ورايا و انتي عارفة اني بموت في الحرنكش
لن انسى لكي هذا الموقف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لالالالا انتى كنتى فاهماه من الاول بس استخسرتى تديله وحدتين*
> *هو كان حلو اووى كده ؟؟ :t33:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو كااان تححححفه- كائنى باكل بقلااوه مسكره :blush2:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه ده-- هو انت تقصد تقول " هاتى شويه" هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كنت فكراك كاتب" عاتى= عادى-- يعنى عادى شويه
> هههههههههههههههه قاعده اقول هو يقصد ايه؟؟
> يعنى ايه "عادى شويه" دى!!
> ...



على فكره! .. انا كمان فهمتها زي ما انتي فهمتيها بالظبط  .. وكنت هسأل بس انشغلت .. عادي يعني  .. و قعدت اقول لنفسي هو فيه حاجه اسمها عادي شوية ؟ .. معقولة! .. يمكن كلمة مفهومه و انا اللي مش عارفها؟! .. نفس كلامك بالظبط  .. بس انا بقى كنت هسأل  .. ايه المشكلة يعني لما أسأل ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو كااان تححححفه- كائنى باكل بقلااوه مسكره :blush2:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*متأكده انه كان زى البقلاوه مش الجلاش ايااه  :t33: هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> على فكره! .. انا كمان فهمتها زي ما انتي فهمتيها بالظبط  .. وكنت هسأل بس انشغلت .. عادي يعني  .. و قعدت اقول لنفسي هو فيه حاجه اسمها عادي شوية ؟ .. معقولة! .. يمكن كلمة مفهومه و انا اللي مش عارفها؟! .. نفس كلامك بالظبط  .. بس انا بقى كنت هسأل  .. ايه المشكلة يعني لما أسأل ؟


 بجد!!!!
 يعنى مششش لوححححدىىىىىىىىى  هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ههههههههههههههه
 الحقيقه مفيش مشكله فى السوءال-- بس-- مممم
 اصلك محضرتنيش فى الاول ههههههه- كانت اى كلمه هزار افتكرها جد و اقعد اعاااااايط-
 اى تعليق على اللغه احزن و اعيط و  اسكت و اعتكف و الكل يصلحونى على  الخاص على ده و ده ههههههه لحد ما بقى عندى محاميتين شقاوه و وايت ههههههههههههه
 و عياد كان يصالح  فيا انا و عبود-- علشام طبعا عبود كان العدو اللدود-- الى مستلمنى :smil13:
 ههههههههه بس خلاص بئا-- بقيت جبله-- بس لسا يعنى شويه بترضض كتير اسئل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متأكده انه كان زى البقلاوه مش الجلاش ايااه :t33: هههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
 انتى مين:2 على راءى طارق)
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يعنى ايه بقلاوه و جلاش--:dntknw:
 من انتم-- ليه الفضااايح هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (26 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر لك يا رب


----------



## Michael. (26 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> على فكره! .. انا كمان فهمتها زي ما انتي فهمتيها بالظبط  .. وكنت هسأل بس انشغلت .. عادي يعني  .. و قعدت اقول لنفسي هو فيه حاجه اسمها عادي شوية ؟ .. معقولة! .. يمكن كلمة مفهومه و انا اللي مش عارفها؟! .. نفس كلامك بالظبط  .. بس انا بقى كنت هسأل  .. ايه المشكلة يعني لما أسأل ؟



يمكن تقصد طريقه محمد سعد فى الكلام 
" انا عاجى معاكوا كدا " 
المهم انا عاوز شويه :​D


----------



## Michael. (26 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فرحانه و انا بازاز فى الحرنكشش



يارب دايما ايامك تكون كلها فرحه وسعاده ​ميرسى على التقييم ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 مارس 2013)

*,.*

*مفتقدهـ آلنوم جداً*
بس مفتقدهـ أكتر إن يكون عندى وقت فآضى ، *ومستخسرهـ أنآم* :big74:






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مارس 2013)

انتو ليه كده ؟ ليه بتعملوا كده ؟ ليه الاسلوب ده ؟
زهقتونا


----------



## WooDyy (26 مارس 2013)

نعساااان ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2013)

*ايامي هنا بقت معدوده 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايامي هنا بقت معدوده
> *​


كام دقيقهـ..ئصدي كام ساعهـ..علشانـ..أنتـ..طولتـ.أويـ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مارس 2013)

*يـــــــــــــــــاااااااااارب ماليش غيرك*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مارس 2013)

*Waiting for sunrise*​


----------



## Strident (27 مارس 2013)

انا نمت 12 ساعة!! ماصحيتش غير دقيقة ف النص!

بس بصراحة صحيت احسن بكتير....النهاردة بقى واحدة زيها وعايز ارجع زي البمب بكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

I feel lost


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 مارس 2013)

*,.*

فيه هدوء يحسسكـ بصفآء وسلآم
وهدوء تآنى مليـآن توتر وإنتظآر صعب ...




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

الفيتامينات اللى ابتديت اخدها عملت فرق معايا 
ده انا كنت ساعات مش بقدر اقوم من السرير 
اشكر ربنا :new8:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

انا اكتشفت انى بعشق اللهجة البريطانية لدرجة انى عايزة اتجوز واحد بريطانى علشان اسمع لهجته بس :smile01:smile01
الطريقة اللى بيقولوا بيها   Awesome تحس ان الملكة بتتكلم :smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا اكتشفت انى بعشق اللهجة البريطانية لدرجة انى عايزة اتجوز واحد بريطانى علشان اسمع لهجته بس :smile01:smile01
> الطريقة اللى بيقولوا بيها   Awesome تحس ان الملكة بتتكلم :smile01:smile01


ههههههـ آلحل إنكـ تتفرجى على أفلآم بريطآنية يآ روزآ 
*إلآ لو لآقيتيه عندهـ تو**أم *.. سآعتهآ يجوز ، وإنتِ عآرفة آلسبب :t33::t33:





*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههههـ آلحل إنكـ تتفرجى على أفلآم بريطآنية يآ روزآ
> *إلآ لو لآقيتيه عندهـ تو**أم *.. سآعتهآ يجوز ، وإنتِ عآرفة آلسبب :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه بتفرج علشان اسمع اللهجة بس 

بس لا متقوليش يا ايمليا , انتى كمان بتحبيها ؟ 
لالالالالالالالالالالا حراااااااااااام :a82::a82: :smile01:smile01


----------



## چاكس (27 مارس 2013)

سرحااان


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر لله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

متغاظه من النموسه......


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متغاظه من النموسه......



عليك بالبيف باف 
قاتل الحشرات الطائره
عليك بها

هياااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> عليك بالبيف باف
> قاتل الحشرات الطائره
> عليك بها
> 
> هياااااااااااااااااااا


 
هيااااااااااااااا
 الى القتااااال  
بيف باف ايه هههههههه لا ده مضر للصحه و الصدر و خطر على الرجال--
 انا بصطاده :smile02 لطشه واحده و تتم المهمه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هيااااااااااااااا
> الى القتااااال
> بيف باف ايه هههههههه لا ده مضر للصحه و الصدر و خطر على الرجال--
> انا بصطاده :smile02 لطشه واحده و تتم المهمه ههههههههههههههههههههه



اذا بيضر بالصحة ما بدنا اياة

متوفر الان بالاسواق سلاح بسيط جدا" يطلق علية اسم r.b.j خفيف يحمل على الكتف و يوضع بة صاروخ صغير و من ثم يطلق على الهدف .......... بعدها:budo: انت و حظك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

r.b.j 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا إيه المعزه دى -- 
 انا بقول الناموسه مش غيظانى خلاص-- ده حتى زنها و قرصتها زى السكر هههههههههههههههه
 يا استازى لا تستقل بالموارد البشريه المتاحه ههههههههه
 عندك كف الانسان شبيه بالمرزبه-- ينزل على الناموسه من دول يفعصها و اخر تمام --
 نروح نغسل الكف و كله يبقى فل هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

انا---فرحاااانه --- اوووى-- 
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

*ولا أى اندهاشة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا أى اندهاشة​*


 
 حتى بعد رقصت زوزو-- يبقا محتاجه شوكولاته فرسسسسسكااااااااااااا:smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حتى بعد رقصت زوزو-- يبقا محتاجه شوكولاته فرسسسسسكااااااااااااا:smile02


*او يمكن محتاجه وحدتين بقلاوه :act23::smile02 ههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

مش عارفه اوصف الموقف اذا كان disgusting ولا pathetic 
هو مٌقرف ومثير للشفقة فى نفس الوقت


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

تعبانة والقهوة مش عاملة حاجة :vava::vava:


----------



## WooDyy (27 مارس 2013)

زهقان اوى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2013)

> *يـــــــــــــــــاااااااااارب ماليش غيرك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ملوكة , حبو , سكروته , روزا
بجد ربنا يخليكم ليا يااحلي اخوات♥ وشكرا جدا عالتقيمات
انا بخير نشكر ربنا . بس محتاجه  تصلولي كتيررر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مارس 2013)

*لم أكن أعي جملة (دراسه هادئه للموقف)

اعتذر أبي الغالي ..

فهمتها الأن ..

فهي لابد منها فعلاً..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

مودى مش حلو :love34::love34: وخايفة :love34:


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

أنعم من الزبدة فمه وقلبه قتال , ألين من الزيت كلماته وهى سيوف مسلولة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 مارس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ملوكة , حبو , سكروته , روزا
> بجد ربنا يخليكم ليا يااحلي اخوات♥ وشكرا جدا عالتقيمات
> انا بخير نشكر ربنا . بس محتاجه  تصلولي كتيررر



*
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويدبر كل أمورك للخير فيما يوافق إرادته ،،،، بصليلك صدقينى من قلبى ،
+
بس ما تنسيش طقم الكاسات اللى وصيتك علية يا قلب حماتك 
علشان الكاسات اللى عندى إتكسرت كلها :fun_lol:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

وكلام فى سرك وبقولها مٌرة عذاب بحسه عذاب وثورة


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 مارس 2013)

*,.*

مرهقة بدنياً ونفسياً ، وكل حآجة فيآ بقت بطآطس :t17:






*.،*​


----------



## +sano+ (28 مارس 2013)

ارهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق ​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

مش عارفه ؟ مهما كنت سعيدة دايما جوايا شئ من الحزن 
حزن قديم موجود من زمان وزى ما يكون بقا جزء منى ومش عايز يسيبنى لدرجة انى بحس بحاجة غريبة فيا لو عدى يوم ومتلامستش معاه جوايا


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> كل الشكر للة


كيلاكيت تانى مره -- ابداااء

" متغاظه من الناموسه "
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:
:new6:


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كيلاكيت تانى مره -- ابداااء
> 
> " متغاظه من الناموسه "
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:
> :new6:



كلاشنكوف
سلاح بسيط

كلاشنكوف
فعال و يقضي على الجميع

كلاشنكوف
500 رصاصة بالدقيقة

كلاشنكوف 
حل اكيد و سريع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مارس 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> كلاشنكوف
> سلاح بسيط
> 
> كلاشنكوف
> ...


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 مارس 2013)

عديها على خير يا رب .


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

تعبانة اوى


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

دماغى هتنفجر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مارس 2013)

*أبعتلكـ قهوهـ استاذهـ*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

ميرسى يا خريستوفورس :new8:
انا هعمل لنفسى على طول


----------



## انت شبعي (28 مارس 2013)

مخنوقه و طهقانه :-(


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

Crucified laid behind the stone 
you lived to die rejected and alone 
like a rose trampled on the ground 
you took the fall and thought of me above all 

بنفتكر صليبك يارب


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مارس 2013)

خايفة ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:



خايفة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


خايفه؟؟

فى لجنه شعبيه فى الشارع ولا أيه ؟؟




​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2013)

*"هياٌ تعاٌلْ ياٌ ربْ"*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2013)

*صلاة الجمعه يا أخوان..بعد أذنكم .. وهنرجعلكم..وازيكم ازيكم ..*​


----------



## چاكس (29 مارس 2013)

*سعيد ... *


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مارس 2013)

*احساسى-----*
*لوحدى--- لوحدى-- يسسسلااااااام--*
*كبايه خروب ساقعه بتمزج بيها--إشارب ستونه على دماغى-- بنضف و اغسل و اطبخ و اطبق ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو اووووووف--*
*و بسمع ترانيم بمزااج عالى و قاعده ارنم و انا شغاله و بشرب الخروووووب---*
*كان فى فاضل 3 حرنكشات اكلتهم  *
*كدا خلص الحرنكش -- هااا-- خلللص هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2013)

*سبع سنين ومكملين !!
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مارس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *سبع سنين ومكملين !!
> *​



كل سنة وانت طيب ودايماً منوريا جورج 

تحياتى لبوتشر الغالى  :yahoo:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *صلاة الجمعه يا أخوان..بعد أذنكم .. وهنرجعلكم..وازيكم ازيكم ..*​



:110105~127:
المهم اوعى تدعى علينا :spor22:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2013)

*هتعملوا فيا أيــــــــه... يلـــحـــــوتــــــــيـــــــ؛؛يختي يختي يختي..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مارس 2013)

مكسره و مدشدشه 100 حته. و لسا مخلصتش ... وااااء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2013)

*مطبقة يومين و لسة هطبق التالت .. اظن انى قربت انام و انا واقفة زى الحصان :smil13:

(ملحوظة محدش يقولى زى حاجة تانية عشان مضربهوش :ranting: ) *


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر لله


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مكسره و مدشدشه 100 حته. و لسا مخلصتش ... وااااء



سوبر جلو اقوى و افضل لاسق للمكسرين
سوبر جلو يجف يسرعة هائلة
سوبر جلو لا يترك اثر 
سوبر جلو حل اكيدددددددددددد​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *هتعملوا فيا أيــــــــه... يلـــحـــــوتــــــــيـــــــ؛؛يختي يختي يختي..*​



اتركني افكر :thnk0001:


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مطبقة يومين و لسة هطبق التالت .. اظن انى قربت انام و انا واقفة زى الحصان :smil13:
> 
> (ملحوظة محدش يقولى زى حاجة تانية عشان مضربهوش :ranting: ) *



هو في حد يسترجي يقول حاجة تانية:bud:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2013)

الدكاتره دول مفتريين..
وااااااااء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2013)

قمة الارهااااااااااااااااق لكن فى فرح جوايا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مطبقة يومين و لسة هطبق التالت .. اظن انى قربت انام و انا واقفة زى الحصان :smil13:
> 
> (ملحوظة محدش يقولى زى حاجة تانية عشان مضربهوش :ranting: ) *



* هل التشبيه اللي مش عايزه حد يقوله ده 
ليه علاقه بطائر النهضه ؟ :t33:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مارس 2013)

*,.*

رآحة بعد تعب :new8:




*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 مارس 2013)

مرهق جداً .. كان يوم عمل متعب للغاية ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2013)

*
أحتاج لبعض السكون وسط الأشجار فى هدوء لأفكر ؟

كيف نقتل الأحاسيس القاسيه..؟

كيف نبتر فى أرواحنا الأماني ..؟

فهي القسوه المره..!!*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

*شعور باٌلرضاٌ أنتظر أن يزيل مراٌر اٌلتضحيه*​


----------



## WooDyy (31 مارس 2013)

ارهاق السنين


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

شكلى هرجع لكونى كآئنة ليلية تآنى ..! :t33:





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

خايفة ...


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 مارس 2013)

صداع بشع !


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خايفة ...



يااا لحوتي .. 

هوا انا لسا سامع الكلمه دي من يومين ..؟

هل بدأتي بصنع القهوه أم نوصي بها فى عجله..​​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> يااا لحوتي ..
> 
> هوا انا لسا سامع الكلمه دي من يومين ..؟
> 
> هل بدأتي بصنع القهوه أم نوصي بها فى عجله..​​



شئ من الخووووووووووووف يافؤادة :t33::t33:
لا القهوة حاضرة وموجودة ال 24 ساعة :t33::t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شئ من الخووووووووووووف يافؤادة :t33::t33:
> لا القهوة حاضرة وموجودة ال 24 ساعة :t33::t33:



*ههههههههههه دا الخوف كلو أتجمع فى كلمة خايفه مش شيء منو بس ..

طيب مش تعزمي .. اٌاٌيتهه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *ههههههههههه دا الخوف كلو أتجمع فى كلمة خايفه مش شيء منو بس ..
> 
> طيب مش تعزمي .. اٌاٌيتهه*​



هو فعلا خوف ضخم 
حااااضر اتفضل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:





هو فعلا خوف ضخم 
حااااضر اتفضل 







أنقر للتوسيع...


دي .."عزومة نت"

لو جيتي بعد 100 سنه مش هتلاقي الوش بتاعها راح*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2013)

*صمــــــــت رهيــــــــب*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

حلو الايس كريم فى البرد :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

حآسة بشهية مفتوحة ودآ غلط فى توقيت زى دآ :t33:

قهوة وأيس كريم من غير مآ حد يعزم ... طب أنآ هآخدهم وأجرى :t33:
 



 
*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآسة بشهية مفتوحة ودآ غلط فى توقيت زى دآ :t33:
> 
> ...



لا يا توأمتى انتى  ليكى القهوة والايس كريم بتوعك ده انتى توأمتى مش اى حد 
وبعدين انتى عارفه ان انا وانتى داخلين مع بعض فى مشروع تتخين :t33::t33:
بنحاول نتخن بدون امل :t33::t33:

ايس كريم ومعاه القهوة اهو علشان اسنانك توقع ههههههههه :t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

*ذاك وقت الـكـادبــوري.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2013)

*ايس كريم , وكادبوري 
اللهم اني صائمة : )
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا يا توأمتى انتى  ليكى القهوة والايس كريم بتوعك ده انتى توأمتى مش اى حد
> وبعدين انتى عارفه ان انا وانتى داخلين مع بعض فى مشروع تتخين :t33::t33:
> بنحاول نتخن بدون امل :t33::t33:
> 
> ايس كريم ومعاه القهوة اهو علشان اسنانك توقع ههههههههه :t33:


هههههههـ آهـ يآ سنآنى ،* بتعملى شغل عليـآ يآ روزآ *:t33::t33:

أنآ هبص للجزء آلإيجآبى وهآكلهم يآ توأمتى .. عل وعسى أتخن ويبقآلكـ آلحلآوهـ :flowers:
*أيس كريم وقهوهـ *من إللى بيوقعوآ آلأسنآن 





 
*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

ايييه الايييس كريييم دههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

حزينه شويه-----
بس فى نفس الوقت فرحانه لإنى إتناولت...


----------



## oesi no (31 مارس 2013)

مخنووووووووووووق


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2013)

دائما" و ابدا" 
كل الشكر للة


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا يا توأمتى انتى  ليكى القهوة والايس كريم بتوعك ده انتى توأمتى مش اى حد
> وبعدين انتى عارفه ان انا وانتى داخلين مع بعض فى مشروع تتخين :t33::t33:
> بنحاول نتخن بدون امل :t33::t33:
> 
> ايس كريم ومعاه القهوة اهو علشان اسنانك توقع ههههههههه :t33:



اسمي مكتوب

او بالاصح

انا معزووووووم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

مصدع 

ده انت دور برد سئيل ورذل صحيح......ماكفاياك بقى


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مصدع
> 
> ده انت دور برد سئيل ورذل صحيح......ماكفاياك بقى



اللة يسامحك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> اللة يسامحك



هو لا يقصدك
 هو يقصد ألنموسه....أاقصد دور البرد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

زهقانه ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2013)

*حرانة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

*,.*

حآسة إنى مضروبة ضرباً مبرحاً :new6:





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مارس 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> اسمي مكتوب
> 
> او بالاصح
> 
> ...


على فكرة ، دول ملكية خآصة ومتسجلين بإسمى لوحدى فى آلشهر آلعقآرى :fun_lol:






*.،*​ 

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2013)

*هى كل حاجة فيا سليمة .. بس لوحدها .. و لازلت بدور على دماغى ناسية حطيتها فين:fun_oops: *


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هى كل حاجة فيا سليمة .. بس لوحدها .. و لازلت بدور على دماغى ناسية حطيتها فين:fun_oops: *



افتحى النور ودورى كويس يمكن تكونى حطيتها فى جيبك ولا حاجة 
اين اشيائى ؟ :new6::new6:
سلامتك ياجميلة :flowers:
فكرتينى بليلة امتحان مادة فى الجامعة مش عايزة اقول  اسمها لان اسمها لوحدها بيجبلى العصبى 
كنت خايفة انام بليل لا المعلومات توقع من دماغى على المخدة :new6: بجد مكنتش عارفه انام


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

صدااااااااع


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مارس 2013)

سلامتك يا غالية الف سلامة عليكي
هو قرص اسبرين و بعده كوباية ليمون و كله هيبقى تمام


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مارس 2013)

حاسة بأحاسيس كتير اوي
مخنوقة على متضايقة على قلقانة
كوكتيل يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

ياساتر بكره تحضير الشنط اوى اوى 
مفيش طريقة الواحد يسافر لابس هدومه كلها فوق بعض :new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2013)

نايمأ


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

احلام سعيدة يا حبو تصبحي على الف خير حبيبتي


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

صداع رهيب :fun_oops:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2013)

*
عجبى على بنت لذيذه شقيه من براها ..
لكن حزينه من جواها ..
تبص لوشها تلاقى البدر منور ليلاتى
وتبص جواها تلاقى بنى آدم بيموت يوماتى ...*


----------



## oesi no (1 أبريل 2013)

مفيييش


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

ايه الصداع المتواصل ده ؟ تعبت


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

جوايا صراخ مكتوم
محدش يعرف وبيحكموا من اللى هما عارفينه وشايفينه بس ,
بس ميعرفوش ان فيه حاجات كتير والم كتير , وضيق كتير وحزن كتير ليه سنين ورا اللى هما يعرفوه وشايفينه وبيحكموا من خلاله


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

اى مكالمة ليا انا وماما , معظمها بيكون , كلى كويس , اكلتى كويس ؟ 
طيب ياماما ايه رأيك فى كذا ؟ اه حلو اعملى اللى يريحك , اكلتى كويس ؟ :new6::new6: كلى كويس , متهمليش الاكل , طيب ياماما ايه رأيك فى القرار الفلانى , اه ما انا قولتلك اعملى كذا وكذا وربنا معاكى 
اهم حاجة اكلتى كويس ؟ :new6::new6:
احساسى هو يانهار اسود :new6::new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2013)

*احساس عميق بالحزن والالم​*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احساس عميق بالحزن والالم​*



سلامة قلبك يا دونا 

مش عاوزين حزن


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اى مكالمة ليا انا وماما , معظمها بيكون , كلى كويس , اكلتى كويس ؟
> طيب ياماما ايه رأيك فى كذا ؟ اه حلو اعملى اللى يريحك , اكلتى كويس ؟ :new6::new6: كلى كويس , متهمليش الاكل , طيب ياماما ايه رأيك فى القرار الفلانى , اه ما انا قولتلك اعملى كذا وكذا وربنا معاكى
> اهم حاجة اكلتى كويس ؟ :new6::new6:
> احساسى هو يانهار اسود :new6::new6:



طيب بندهنة بالابيض 
كوبس


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نشكر ربنا



دائما" و ابدا"


----------



## جارجيوس (1 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جوايا صراخ مكتوم
> محدش يعرف وبيحكموا من اللى هما عارفينه وشايفينه بس ,
> بس ميعرفوش ان فيه حاجات كتير والم كتير , وضيق كتير وحزن كتير ليه سنين ورا اللى هما يعرفوه وشايفينه وبيحكموا من خلاله



سفر المزامير 50: 15
 وَادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي».


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> سلامة قلبك يا دونا
> 
> مش عاوزين حزن



 خلاص يا جارجيوس .. مفيش قدامنا غير إننا نبعت لها نموسه تغلس. عليها و تنسيها الحزن


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

ورايا حاجات كتير ومش عايزة اعمل ولا حاجة :fun_lol:


----------



## بايبل333 (1 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ورايا حاجات كتير ومش عايزة اعمل ولا حاجة :fun_lol:


أتصلى على 567432 .......على اخوكى .......وهو هيساعدكِ لانه من الجماعة وهيكون القرار شاطر أى خدمة يا برنس :fun_lol:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مش فآهمة حآجة ، فآقدة آلإحسآس بكل شئ ...





*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2013)

............. ............*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

اجمل احساس لما اكون بتكلم فى التليفون وحد يجى يكلمنى فى موضوع مهم ومستنى منى رد 
طيب انا اركز فى ايه ؟ واقعد بقا اشاور واستخدم لغة الاشارة 
طيب ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:a82::a82::a82:


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

متنحة من شدة الصدمة !!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 أبريل 2013)

*نفسي افضي خزنتين غيظ فى الهوا ..من زماان مش ضربت نار..*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ورايا حاجات كتير ومش عايزة اعمل ولا حاجة :fun_lol:



الحال من بعضه يا اختي :2:


----------



## +sano+ (1 أبريل 2013)

مفيش حد قادر يعوض غيابه افتقده بشده ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

ياسلام على customer service على التليفون لما يبقوا هنود مش قصدى عنصرية ضد حد بس بجد الانجليزى بتاعهم ده مش انجليزى ولا هندى , ده حاجة تانى 

اقوله three يقولى tree , 
tree ايه بس ؟ :t32::t32:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2013)

*ضربو الاعور على عينه:boxing: .. قال خربانة خربانة .. دة احساسى :new6:*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أبريل 2013)

مرتاح .. بس متغاظ من شخص .. أعطني يارب ان اقبله كده "بعبله"


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مرتاح .. بس متغاظ من شخص .. أعطني يارب ان اقبله كده "بعبله"


 خلاص فهمت فهمت --ههههههه
 ملوش لزمه الى كنت كتباااه بئا--
 ربنا يعطيك إنك تقبل الكل-- فكلنا بشر مملوء بعبل صدقنى---- بس يمكن عبل كل واحد فينا بيبقى فى مكان تانى هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام على customer service على التليفون لما يبقوا هنود مش قصدى عنصرية ضد حد بس بجد الانجليزى بتاعهم ده مش انجليزى ولا هندى , ده حاجة تانى
> 
> اقوله three يقولى tree ,
> tree ايه بس ؟ :t32::t32:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بيجلنا هنود من فرع الشركة فى الهند.. فواحد واقف يدردش .
. المهم كان بقول على بيته شكله إيه و كدا.. و بعد كدا قال
I have tety tree..
 و أنا أقول إيه نوع الشجرة دى !! و أسئله. يرجع. تانى يقول تيتى ترئ. And you have?
 أقول له لا أنا معنديش. إيه الشجرة. و هو يقول لى لا و يعيد و يزيد و أنا مخى قفل .. لحد ما لف. على مكتبئ و كتب 33.. ساعتها بس جمعت هههههههه يا رأاجل متقول كذا من بدري هههههههه
عندى موقف تانى يهلك ضحك هبقى احكيه بعدين..


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بيجلنا هنود من فرع الشركة فى الهند.. فواحد واقف يدردش .
> . المهم كان بقول على بيته شكله إيه و كدا.. و بعد كدا قال
> I have tety tree..
> و أنا أقول إيه نوع الشجرة دى !! و أسئله. يرجع. تانى يقول تيتى ترئ. And you have?
> ...



ههههههههههه بصى هو كل الحروف عندهم ضايعة تماما 
يعنى ال sh بتنطق   s بس وال th بتنطق t 
و ال d بتطق t وال v ليها صوت غريب متفهميش طالع ازاى 
بجد حاجة عذااااااااااب وخصوصا فى التليفون 
ليا واحدة صاحبتى اتصلت ب customer service رد عليها واحد هندى مفهمتش حاجة قفلت السكة من غير ما تخلص طلبها :t33::t33:
وانا كتير اوى اقولهم انا مش فاهمه بجد انت بتقول ايه , هاتلى اى حد تانى اكلمه 
والمصيبة انهم بيتكلموا بسرعة بالعك ده والحروف الضايعة ديه وفاكرين نفسهم بيتكلمو انجليزى بجد وانتى اللى مش فاهمه :t33::t33:
وانا اقولهم بليز ماما بتسلم عليكو وبتقولكو واحدة واحدة :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أبريل 2013)

ورايا حاجات كتييييييييييييرة جدا لدرجة انى مش عايزة اعمل ولا حاجة فيهم من كترهم 
زى ايام المذاكرة يبقا ورايا مذاكرة كتيرة مش عارفه ابتدى منين فى الاخر مذاكرش ولا حاجة :t33::t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 أبريل 2013)

*أحساس بالبلاهه..!!*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

اهو يوم جديد زي اي يوم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهو يوم جديد زي اي يوم


 فعلا و اهى ايااام و بتعدى----
 تخلص إمتى بئا -- الواحد مل...


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

كله للخير يا قمراية حتى اليوم اللي مش حلو بردو بركة من عند ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

حد يجي ياخد بايد 
جسمي مدغدغ 
ومش قادر اقوم من السرير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *أحساس بالبلاهه..!!*​



بلاهه منه الاحساس ده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بلاهه منه الاحساس ده


 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 أبريل 2013)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





بلاهه منه الاحساس ده

أنقر للتوسيع...








يوخوروب بيت الضوحك .. انتا موشكله يا جدع..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هضرب آلدنيـآ شوزآ :banned:





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

هي الدنيا ما تجيش غير بكدة يا ايمي ~


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي الدنيا ما تجيش غير بكدة يا ايمي ~


​  
ههههـ بحآول يآ جميلة .. يآ رب بس آلشوزآت تكفى :t32:





*.،*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه لو ما كفتش ابعتلك كام شوزاية من عندي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 أبريل 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



,.

هضرب آلدنيـآ شوزآ :banned:





.،​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش محتاجه شوز ولا حااكه بأمانه ..

محتاجه نعيشها طول عرض أرتفاع شمال جنوب شرق غرب ..هنلاقيها بقت قطقوطه معانا ومش بتخربش..بث كتاا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

هههههه معاك يا خريستوفوروس احلى حاجة في الدنيا اننا نعيشها بالطول و العرض زي ما هي كدة بحلوها و مرها


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه لو ما كفتش ابعتلك كام شوزاية من عندي



ههههههـ *مآتحرمش منكـ*  .. يلآ فتحنآ بآب آلتبرعآت ، تبرع ولو بـ ببش :t33::t33:





​


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> مش محتاجه شوز ولا حااكه بأمانه ..
> 
> محتاجه نعيشها طول عرض أرتفاع شمال جنوب شرق غرب ..هنلاقيها بقت قطقوطه معانا ومش بتخربش..بث كتاا​*



هههههـ مفيش قطقوطة مآبتخربش كريس 
*بس **حتى لو خربشت* .. هنعيشهآ ونستمتع وذنبهآ على جنبهآ *^^*





*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلاص فهمت فهمت --ههههههه
> ملوش لزمه الى كنت كتباااه بئا--
> ربنا يعطيك إنك تقبل الكل-- فكلنا بشر مملوء بعبل صدقنى---- بس يمكن عبل كل واحد فينا بيبقى فى مكان تانى هههههههه



اقول للناس كنتي فاكره ايه وصلحتيه  :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أبريل 2013)

توأمتى ايمليا بالنسبة للشوز انا عندى كتير وبكعب عالى كمان لو عايزة 
وانا متأكدة ان مقاسك هيطلع نفس مقاسى :t33::t33:
قولى كده مقاسك , استنى استعد للصدمة :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> توأمتى ايمليا بالنسبة للشوز انا عندى كتير وبكعب عالى كمان لو عايزة
> وانا متأكدة ان مقاسك هيطلع نفس مقاسى :t33::t33:
> قولى كده مقاسك , استنى استعد للصدمة :t33::t33:


 
هههههـ 38 يآ توأمتى ... إتصدمتى ..؟ لو إتصدمتى عآيزة محل شوزآت يجيلى :t33:
أنآ بدأت أطمع وشكلى هضرب عليهم ليآ :yahoo:





*.،*​


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2013)

*نفسي انااااااام 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ 38 يآ توأمتى ... إتصدمتى ..؟ لو إتصدمتى عآيزة محل شوزآت يجيلى :t33:
> أنآ بدأت أطمع وشكلى هضرب عليهم ليآ :yahoo:
> 
> 
> ...



هههههه لا طلعت اوت ديه مننا يا توأمتى انا 6-6.5 يعنى 37 
مفرقتش على فكرة ولا يهمك :t33::t33:, التوأمة لسه موجودة 
واحب ابشرك , انى خسيت تانى بعد ما كنت تخنت 400 جرام :t33::t33:
حبيبى قوليلى , انا ال BMI بتاعى 20 انتى كام ؟ 
عايزة اتصدم بقا :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه لا طلعت اوت ديه مننا يا توأمتى انا 6-6.5 يعنى 37
> مفرقتش على فكرة ولا يهمك :t33::t33:, التوأمة لسه موجودة
> واحب ابشرك , انى خسيت تانى بعد ما كنت تخنت 400 جرام :t33::t33:
> حبيبى قوليلى , انا ال BMI بتاعى 20 انتى كام ؟
> عايزة اتصدم بقا :t33::t33:


هههههههـ يآ آلهى أول حآجة بعد آلطب وآلهندسة تطلع أوت ..  سجل يآ تآريخ :t33::t33:
طب أنآ عآيزة أوضحلكـ معلومة 38 فى آلحآجآت آلمقفولة .. أى حآجة مفتوحة بيبقى 37 بردو ^_~


يآدى آلفضآيح حسب آخر قيآس .. 19 بوينت حآجآت صغيرة كدآ .. نفس آلرينج يعنى .. روزآ كفآيآ مش هستحمل معلومآت أكتر :smile02







*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههههـ يآ آلهى أول حآجة بعد آلطب وآلهندسة تطلع أوت ..  سجل يآ تآريخ :t33::t33:
> طب أنآ عآيزة أوضحلكـ معلومة 38 فى آلحآجآت آلمقفولة .. أى حآجة مفتوحة بيبقى 37 بردو ^_~
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههه بردو مفيش فايدة ياربى ؟ انا ساعات على فكرة ببقا 38 , فكرتينى لسه واحدة جايباها من قريب كانت كده وكانت مقفولة بردو هههه 
بالنسبة لل BMI بتاعنا فتعليقى هو , الله حى :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه بردو مفيش فايدة ياربى ؟ انا ساعات على فكرة ببقا 38 , فكرتينى لسه واحدة جايباها من قريب كانت كده وكانت مقفولة بردو هههه
> بالنسبة لل BMI بتاعنا فتعليقى هو , الله حى :t33::t33::t33:


​ ههههههـ ولآ هيكون ! ..... طب آلتآلت جآى :t33::t33:





*.،*


----------



## tamav maria (2 أبريل 2013)

اووووووووووف اخيرا 
خلصت البابلك هوليداي والشوبنج فتح النهارده
ودليفري الكومبيوتر وصل النهارده 
لووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## چاكس (2 أبريل 2013)

*حاسس ان انا طاير فى السما
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي الغالي خريستوفوروس على التقييم
كلامك دوما رااائع و معزي
الرب يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## جارجيوس (2 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *حاسس ان انا طاير فى السما
> *



103: 1 باركي يا نفسي الرب و كل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس

103: 2 باركي يا نفسي الرب و لا تنسي كل حسناته

103: 3 الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كل امراضك

103: 4 الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك الذي يكللك بالرحمة و الرافة

103: 5 الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد *مثل النسر شبابك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 أبريل 2013)

رحمتككككك يااارب


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ضهرى متكسر .. رقبتى وجعآنى .. مفصلآت إيدى كل وآحد فيهآ بقى مستقل بذآته
دى تقريباً أعرآض آلشيخوخة :hlp:
 




*.،*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

متلخبطة من كتر الحاجات اللى ورايا وكل حاجة ليها ديول مبتخلصش :vava::vava:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أبريل 2013)

*مش عارفه افكر بجد تعبت
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)

*؛..بارك يومنا يارب..؛*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ايه كمية الورق والفواتير وال statements والتقارير اللى عندى ديه 
انا عماله املى اكياس اكياس من ال trash من الورق والجوابات والفواتير وورق الضرايب ايه ده كله ؟
كل ما حد يكح فى البلد يبعتولى notification ؟ :a82:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)

*
أه يارب .. 
ما أطعمها فى لساني لك ..
 أه يارب من عِظم محبتك أخجلتني .. 
حينما أُخَيَ الأنسان عذبني .. 
ما وجدت حبهم يشفيني .. !!
فجئت أنت ربي من أحببني ..
 كيف لا ترغبك روحي وأنت ربها .. كيف أحزن ..!!
قد احببت الرب والرب من قبل حُبي أحببني ..
تعال يارب ..!! هيا تعال ..!!
ما أحلي انتظارك قد قَرُبَ الغد ..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

احساسى هو ان جيلنا ده مش كان اطفال خالص 
احنا كنا ملايكة :new4:
ده مصور مامته بال ipod طبعا احنا كان اخرنا تليفون لعبة :t33:
وهى بتذاكرله وبتزعق فيه كدليل عليها :t33::t33: مش قادرة اصدق 
وبيقولى 
Look  she is a monster :t33:
she thinks she is God 
ههههههههه مش قادرة اصدق وعمال يضحك انه صورها :t33::t33:
عايزة اقوله عيب , بس مقدرتش من كتر الضحك :t33::t33:
ده عنده لسه 9 سنين بس :t33:


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)

هو ده ياروز جيل التكنولوجيا 
انا متهيألي ان البيبي النهارده وهو بيتولد مش بينزل يقول ووووووووووواء يبكي يعني
اعتقد انه بينزل يقول موباااااااااااايل أأأأأأأأأأأأي باد


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هو ده ياروز جيل التكنولوجيا
> انا متهيألي ان البيبي النهارده وهو بيتولد مش بينزل يقول ووووووووووواء يبكي يعني
> اعتقد انه بينزل يقول موباااااااااااايل أأأأأأأأأأأأي باد



ايوة بجد , ده يعرف حاجات انا مش اعرفها فى التليفون بتاعى :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> احساسى هو ان جيلنا ده مش كان اطفال خالص
> احنا كنا ملايكة :new4:
> ده مصور مامته بال ipod طبعا احنا كان اخرنا تليفون لعبة :t33:
> وهى بتذاكرله وبتزعق فيه كدليل عليها :t33::t33: مش قادرة اصدق
> ...




هههههههـ سيبكـ من آلتكنولوجيآ .. دآ شكله يقرب لمآرتن لوثر كينج :t33::t33:


فكرنى ببنوته صغننة " *3 سنين* " كآنت تعيط لمآ تشوف مرسى .. يسألوهآ ليه تقول " *إعلآن دستولى* " :t33::t33:



 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههههـ سيبكـ من آلتكنولوجيآ .. دآ شكله يقرب لمآرتن لوثر كينج :t33::t33:
> 
> 
> فكرنى ببنوته صغننة " *3 سنين* " كآنت تعيط لمآ تشوف مرسى .. يسألوهآ ليه تقول " *إعلآن دستولى* " :t33::t33:
> ...



هههههههههههههه اعلان دستولى ؟
انا مش عارفه بيجيبو الكلام ده والافكار ديه  من فين ؟ وبيصورها دليل عليها فين يعنى ؟ هيروح المحكمة يعنى ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ :t33::t33::t33:
ده مرة من المرات كانت الدنيا برد وهو يقولى حر , ومش عايز يلبس تقيل اقوله اشمعنا انت حران ؟
يقولى يا اما الحر بيجى ناحيتى انا بس :t33::t33:
يا اما انتو ناس weird ناس غريبة مش حاسين 
الغلط مش عنده خالص :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههه اعلان دستولى ؟
> انا مش عارفه بيجيبو الكلام ده والافكار ديه  من فين ؟ وبيصورها دليل عليها فين يعنى ؟ هيروح المحكمة يعنى ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ :t33::t33::t33:
> ده مرة من المرات كانت الدنيا برد وهو يقولى حر , ومش عايز يلبس تقيل اقوله اشمعنا انت حران ؟
> يقولى يا اما الحر بيجى ناحيتى انا بس :t33::t33:
> ...


ههههههـ متهيألى كل جيل بيبقى مستغرب إللى بعدهـ كدآ
بس دول حسآهم كسروآ آلدنيـآ وسبقوآ سنهم بـ 20 .. 30 سنة ، ربنـآ يعينآ :hlp:
 




*.،*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههه اعلان دستولى ؟
> انا مش عارفه بيجيبو الكلام ده والافكار ديه  من فين ؟ وبيصورها دليل عليها فين يعنى ؟ هيروح المحكمة يعنى ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ :t33::t33::t33:
> ده مرة من المرات كانت الدنيا برد وهو يقولى حر , ومش عايز يلبس تقيل اقوله اشمعنا انت حران ؟
> يقولى يا اما الحر بيجى ناحيتى انا بس :t33::t33:
> ...



تخيلي ان الاطفال دول لما يكبرو ويبقوا اباء وجدود 
تعرفي ها يقولوا ايه 
ها يقولوا ياه دا احنا علي ايامنا كنا غلابه 
ماكنش عندنا الا الموبايل والاب توب والاي باد والاي بود 
والتواصل الاجتماعي ماكنش في الا الفيس وتويتر والماسنجر


----------



## tamav maria (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> تخيلي ان الاطفال دول لما يكبرو ويبقوا اباء وجدود
> تعرفي ها يقولوا ايه
> ها يقولوا ياه دا احنا علي ايامنا كنا غلابه
> ماكنش عندنا الا الموبايل والاب توب والاي باد والاي بود
> والتواصل الاجتماعي ماكنش في الا الفيس وتويتر والماسنجر



صح , بس هما بقا كل واحد في اولادهم هيبقا ماشى بقمر صناعى بقا ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## چاكس (3 أبريل 2013)

*رااااااايق*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

كله كويس الحمد لله
اشكرك يا رب على كل حال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2013)

مش عارفا---- اعتقد حزينه...


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

ليه كدة بس يا حبو
سلامتك من كل حزن يا قمرايتي
فرفشي كدة حبيبة قلبي مفيش حاجة تستاهل صدقيني 
احنا عاوزين حبو البنوتة المرحة الشقية اللي روحها زي العسل اللي متعودين عليها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ليه كدة بس يا حبو
> سلامتك من كل حزن يا قمرايتي
> فرفشي كدة حبيبة قلبي مفيش حاجة تستاهل صدقيني
> احنا عاوزين حبو البنوتة المرحة الشقية اللي روحها زي العسل اللي متعودين عليها


 
 انتى  الى بنوته سكر  و زى العسل----
 على فكره  انا هحملك المسئوليه-- محدفتينيش بحاجه النهرده هههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههههه احدفك بايه بس قوليلي
احدفك ببصلاية عشان ريحتها تفوقك شوية هههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أبريل 2013)

مرهق!


----------



## bent el noor (3 أبريل 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1JnwIykLsAw/TSHZoIivwEI/AAAAAAAAABI/ykI_NN136cc/s1600/124_1265433390.jpg


----------



## bent el noor (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *رااااااايق*



سفن اب

يا لزيز يا رايق


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كله كويس الحمد لله
> اشكرك يا رب على كل حال



اااامين


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا---- اعتقد حزينه...



انا لا اعتقد







اترك الامر لمن بيده الامر


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ليه كدة بس يا حبو
> سلامتك من كل حزن يا قمرايتي
> فرفشي كدة حبيبة قلبي مفيش حاجة تستاهل صدقيني
> احنا عاوزين حبو البنوتة المرحة الشقية اللي روحها زي العسل اللي متعودين عليها



حبي 



قمري


و شقية


و عسل 


م بقي الا تحكيلها يا اختي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الله يديم المحبة بينكم


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انتى  الى بنوته سكر  و زى العسل----
> على فكره  انا هحملك المسئوليه-- محدفتينيش بحاجه النهرده هههههههههههه



بينفع طوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه احدفك بايه بس قوليلي
> احدفك ببصلاية عشان ريحتها تفوقك شوية هههههههه



الطوب افضل


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> مرهق!



سلامة قلبك


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

Bent el noor قال:


> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1JnwIykLsAw/TSHZoIivwEI/AAAAAAAAABI/ykI_NN136cc/s1600/124_1265433390.jpg



ماااااااااااااا هذا 

هل هو حجب


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> أه يارب ..
> ما أطعمها فى لساني لك ..
> أه يارب من عِظم محبتك أخجلتني ..
> ...



رائع رائع رائع يا خريستو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أبريل 2013)

*بحاول افتكر انا عملت ايه اسود فى حياتى عشان يطلع على جتتى بالمنظر دة:thnk0001: *


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

يعنى انا شربت 4 مرات قهوة ولما اجيب cake اكله يطلع بالقهوة بردو ؟
هى طلعالى فى كل حته كده ؟ :59:


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بحاول افتكر انا عملت ايه اسود فى حياتى عشان يطلع على جتتى بالمنظر دة:thnk0001: *



اقول لك انا؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

حاجة مش بقدر استحملها بتوترنى , تكتكة الساعة 
تك تك تك تك tick tock ديه واحدة من طرق التعذيب العصبية :mus13:


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أبريل 2013)

اكره الفيس بوك جدا .. وللاسف  بدخل عليه!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حاجة مش بقدر استحملها بتوترنى , تكتكة الساعة
> تك تك تك تك tick tock ديه واحدة من طرق التعذيب العصبية :mus13:



*هي هي زي نقط الميه بتاعة الحنفيه ..
المشكله أنهم بيظهروا بس فى هدوء الليل ..
مكنتش بنام من صوت الحنفيه زمان ..
كنت بخاف اروح المطبخ يتعلي وحش.. *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2013)

في ذهني كلام كثير لاقولة .. وفي قلبي كلام اكثر من هذا
 ولكني افضل ان "اصمـــــــــــــت"
 لان الله يسمع هذا الصمت ...
 ويدرك كل معانيه .. وكل مانعانيه ♦♦


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> بينفع طوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



طوبه يا مفترى. ههههههه
طيب فحل بصل و قولها ماشى. ينفع. فئ الطبيخ ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

متوترة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:



متوترة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل معني كدا ان المشاركه اللي جايه هيا الخوف اللي بيجي كل يومين؟؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> هل معني كدا ان المشاركه اللي جايه هيا الخوف اللي بيجي كل يومين؟؟*​



انا اصلا كنت هقول متوترة وخايفة :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:





انا اصلا كنت هقول متوترة وخايفة :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه 

قفلتنيني..!!!

علي رأي وحده توأمتك علي حد ما تزعمون ,,*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



نحن لا نزعم هذة هى الحقيقة :59:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

باقى من الزمن ساعتين tick tock


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:



باقى من الزمن ساعتين tick tock 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنتي مستنيه خطاب للريس يا أختاه !!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

اصعب احساس ان الواحد يسافر لوحده بحس انى زى الطفلة التايهه او اليتيمة :smil13:


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

محتآجة أغير جو ... 






*.،*
​


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

*نهارنا ابيض *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

يعنى لمآ تستعبط أنآ مفروض أعمل إيه ... هستعبط :36_22_25:



 





*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف اعبر عن احساسى هههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مبسوطة بآلكم سآعة إللى روحوهملى بدرى من آلشغل ..
مع إنى مش هعمل بيهم حآجة ، بس آلوقت آلمسروق ليه طعم مختلف ..! 



 





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أبريل 2013)

اتبهدلت فى الطيران الداخلى ده مقرف اتبهدلت بمعنى الكلمة :vava::vava:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

عشان مبهدلانا و مش راضية تقوليلنا الموضوع الخطير دة بيتكلم عن ايه ههههههه
اللي بتعمليه فينا بيطلع عليكي يا ديزي ههههههه
‏


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

*لم أصرُخ منذ زمن .. وتلك أول مره لا أستطيع الصُراخ*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 أبريل 2013)

*لقد ألقوا بي من فوق ناطحة سحاب..ولا أدري متي سيكونوا بخير ..؟؟!!​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أرق ..!




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

ما احلى القهوة مع الشيبسى فى السرير بعد الدغدغة 
معرفش ايه علاقتهم ببعض بس حلوين مع بعض :smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

ما احلى الايس كريم بعد القهوة :smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما احلى الايس كريم بعد القهوة :smile02:smile02


هو أنآ كل مآ أسهر تفتحيلى نفسى كدآ :t25:

مآ هو يآ تجيبيلى معآكـِ "* صيآمى **يآ توأمتى* " .. يآ إمآ تشتريلى منوم :mus13:
​ 





*.،*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هو أنآ كل مآ أسهر تفتحيلى نفسى كدآ :t25:
> 
> مآ هو يآ تجيبيلى معآكـِ "* صيآمى **يآ توأمتى* " .. يآ إمآ تشتريلى منوم :mus13:
> ​
> ...



ههههههههه معرفش حظك معايا بقا 
هجبلك هجبلك بس بينى وبينك علشان عيون الحاسدين :smile02:smile02


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للة


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بحاول افتكر انا عملت ايه اسود فى حياتى عشان يطلع على جتتى بالمنظر دة:thnk0001: *



*سفر المزامير 42: 5
 لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي؟ وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟ ارْتَجِي اللهَ، لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ، لأَجْلِ خَلاَصِ وَجْهِهِ. 
*


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 28: 1
 إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَصْرُخُ. يَا صَخْرَتِي، لاَ تَتَصَامَمْ مِنْ جِهَتِي، لِئَلاَّ تَسْكُتَ عَنِّي فَأُشْبِهَ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ. 


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *لم أصرُخ منذ زمن .. وتلك أول مره لا أستطيع الصُراخ*​


----------



## جارجيوس (5 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *لقد ألقوا بي من فوق ناطحة سحاب..ولا أدري متي سيكونوا بخير ..؟؟!!​*



الجزء الاول فهمته بس الجزء الثاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين همه الي رح يكونو بخير الي رموك من فوق ناطحة السحاب ولا مين بالظبط
بدي افهم لا تتركني ............​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*مش صاحية ولا نايمة .. طايرة  *


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
3 أيـآم و10 سآعآت نوم وعشرتآشر نسكآفية على بنآدول .. طب إزآى مآتجننش :shutup22: 


 



*.،*​


----------



## چاكس (5 أبريل 2013)

*مهييييييييبر .. وااااااااااااو حالة جنون *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أبريل 2013)

*تحديق حتي الزغللهـ،​*


----------



## V mary (5 أبريل 2013)

*تعبانة 
وهموووووت من النعس​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أبريل 2013)

*مغص جامد اوي *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*نفس الاحساس دة :t33:
*




​


----------



## WooDyy (5 أبريل 2013)

حاسس اني غلس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أبريل 2013)

نعسانه جدا جدا---
هتقلب تانى على السرير مش قادرا--- النهرده يوم النوم العالمى


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2013)

مخنوووووووووووق جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2013)

*مبسوطة جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## grges monir (6 أبريل 2013)

تاية مش عارف لية كدة


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2013)

*ادخل اناااااااااااام بقى
*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

Here today ,gone tomorrow 
ازاى تموتى وانتى صغيرة كده ؟ ازاى تبقى موجودة وفجأة مش موجودة انا مش قادرة اصدق ولا استوعب ولا عايزة اصدق خالص 
R.I.P حبيبتى


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

ما انا كنت كويسه !!!!!!!
بس تيجي حاجه صغيره 
تقلب الدنيا غم


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

*أحزاب !.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

*مش فارقة *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

*ليه!.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

*كدة *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. والنعمة عسل *​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 أبريل 2013)

سفر يهوديت 13: 21
 فاشكروا له كلكم لانه صالح لان رحمته الى الابد


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## جارجيوس (6 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>



احضري يوميات مدير عام بطير الزهق


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أبريل 2013)

*نشكر الله*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

انا خلاص مش قادرة قاعدة على السرير مهدودة وحواليا شنطى وورقى ولبسى وكتبى وكل حاجة فوق السرير انا خايفة ادور تحت الحاجات ديه الاقى اكل كمان , المنظر يقرف بس مش قادرة ارتب حاجة  :vava::vava:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا خلاص مش قادرة قاعدة على السرير مهدودة وحواليا شنطى وورقى ولبسى وكتبى وكل حاجة فوق السرير انا خايفة ادور تحت الحاجات ديه الاقى اكل كمان , المنظر يقرف بس مش قادرة ارتب حاجة  :vava::vava:



*سيبى اللاب ولا الاى باد من ايدك و ارمى ظهرك على ورا كدة و افردى شعرك جنبك و قومى كمان ساعتين يحلها حلال :smile02 انتى هتموتى روحك يعنى .. صحتك بالدنيا :ura1:*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيبى اللاب ولا الاى باد من ايدك و ارمى ظهرك على ورا كدة و افردى شعرك جنبك و قومى كمان ساعتين يحلها حلال :smile02 انتى هتموتى روحك يعنى .. صحتك بالدنيا :ura1:*



اصلك مش متخيلة منظر السرير :smile02 ده عليه حاجات اكبر من السرير نفسه , انا نفسى مش لاقية مكان لنفسى عليه , لما جيت اقعد زقيت الحاجات علشان الاقى مكان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اصلك مش متخيلة منظر السرير :smile02 ده عليه حاجات اكبر من السرير نفسه , انا نفسى مش لاقية مكان لنفسى عليه , لما جيت اقعد زقيت الحاجات علشان الاقى مكان



*ياسلام !! يعنى هى رجلك اولى من ظهرك مثلا :smile02 مش زقيتى الحاجات عشان تلاقى مكان تقعدى .. زقى غيرهم عشان تلاقى مكان تنامى :smile01 .. ياسلام لو مامتى سمعتنى دلوقتى كان زمانى متعلقة على باب العمارة :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياسلام !! يعنى هى رجلك اولى من ظهرك مثلا :smile02 مش زقيتى الحاجات عشان تلاقى مكان تقعدى .. زقى غيرهم عشان تلاقى مكان تنامى :smile01 .. ياسلام لو مامتى سمعتنى دلوقتى كان زمانى متعلقة على باب العمارة :smile01*



:smile02 انا قرفانة من المنظر بس مش قادرة اعمل حاجة لا نفسيا ولا جسديا 
بالنسبة لمامتى انا بقا فهى يعنى متعودة من ايام المذاكرة كنت ساعات اذاكر على السرير والورق والكتب حواليا من كل الجوانب وحتى على الارض , ولما اجى انام ازقهم تحت رجلى وانام ماما تقولى طيب شيليهم , اقولها لا , علشان لما اصحى اذاكر على طول :smile02 مجتهدة اوى, وانا اصلا مكسلة اشيلهم مش اكتر :smile02


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

وتحطي الحاجة ع السرير ليه؟ ما الارض موجودة


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

وبعدين دي شنطة سفر يعني....تتحضر في ساعة يادوب! ساعتين بالكتير....

انا باحضر الشنط يادوب ليلتها


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

شنطة سفر ايه ياجونى ؟ مفيش شنط سفر 
ديه الشنط العادية بتاعتى زى اللبنانين ما بيقولوا الجزادين :smile02
وورقى وكتبى وعلب مكياج , ولبس , وفيه ايه تانى استنى اشوف :smile02
اه , واحزمة , واكسسورات , كله موجود متقلقش 
والارض كمان مش حارماها من حاجة :smile02
هو الحقيقة الاوضة كلها اتضرب فيها قنبلة :smile02


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شنطة سفر ايه ياجونى ؟ مفيش شنط سفر
> ديه الشنط العادية بتاعتى زى اللبنانين ما بيقولوا الجزادين :smile02
> وورقى وكتبى وعلب مكياج , ولبس , وفيه ايه تانى استنى اشوف :smile02
> اه , واحزمة , واكسسورات , كله موجود متقلقش
> ...



ياحبيبتي ياروز
طب انتي كده مش ها تعرفي تذاكري


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> :smile02 انا قرفانة من المنظر بس مش قادرة اعمل حاجة لا نفسيا ولا جسديا
> بالنسبة لمامتى انا بقا فهى يعنى متعودة من ايام المذاكرة كنت ساعات اذاكر على السرير والورق والكتب حواليا من كل الجوانب وحتى على الارض , ولما اجى انام ازقهم تحت رجلى وانام ماما تقولى طيب شيليهم , اقولها لا , علشان لما اصحى اذاكر على طول :smile02 مجتهدة اوى, وانا اصلا مكسلة اشيلهم مش اكتر :smile02



*متعودة على الورق بسيطة .. انا مرة بيصحونى لاقونى حاضنة عظمة دراع :smile02 و مرة جمجمة جنبى على المخدة :ura1: .. يااااااااة كانت ايام من ساعتها محدش بيتفاجئ بأى حاجة منى :t23:*


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2013)

من اروع التعليقات:




> بتوع الخصوص كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع رفح
> وبتوع رفح كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع دهشور
> وبتوع دهشور كانوا بيتفرجوا على بتوع امبابه
> والخ .......................
> اقف اتفرج انت كمان واستنا دورك منك ليه !


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2013)

*شنكوتى *


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

*بنات هبله! .. البلد غايره ف ستين داهيه ودول نازلين (...)!!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2013)

*مش مبسوطة *


----------



## V mary (6 أبريل 2013)

*مخنوقة جداً 
بس عندي رجاء في ربنا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

فرحانه انى اتناولت


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

ندمانه ماروحتش الكنيسه النهارده


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

جسمي متكسر 
ومع ذالك رايح المدرسه 
​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> جسمي متكسر​
> ومع ذالك رايح المدرسه ​


 
ليه تتعب نفسك ورايح المدرسه
ما الاغاني البيئه احسن ولا ايه ياكبير
هههههههههههههه


----------



## nermo nano (7 أبريل 2013)

حزينة لما يحدث فى اليلد
ربنا يستر علينا
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أبريل 2013)

*حزين جداً جداً على ما يحدث .*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

حزينه جدا جدا فعلا----
الواحد قلبه تعب....


----------



## treaz (7 أبريل 2013)

حزينة جدا على الى بيحصل


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

ناس معندهاش دم صحيح:


واحد ف وسط كل ده كاتب:



> - البابا تاوضروس ده جامد جداً
> 
> (كومنت من احدى صديقاته)
> - اشمعنى؟ قال او عمل ايه؟
> ...



وده ف عز ما الناس بتموت!!! ناس معندهاش دم وف البلالا صحيح...

خليك ف البلالا.....دورك جاي


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

الاضطهاد علينا حق
لكن دم ولادك يا رب مش هيروح هدر
احمي كنيستك و ولادك يا رب من الذئاب
بنصرخ اليك بقلوبنا الموجوعة و نقول
يااااااارب


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

بقى عندى نوع من آلبلآدة  ... مش عآيزة أعرف حآجة ولآ عآيزة أفهم ولآ عآيزة أسمع
حآسآنى فى غيبوبة ومنفصله حتى عن نفسى ....
 

 
​ 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

قلبي بيوجعني اوي
و كرهت الدنيا دي كلها ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2013)

الواحد فقد الاحساس من كتر اللى بيشوفه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

قلبى وجعنى من اللى بيحصل ​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

> الأيمان مش إنى أقعد وأقفل على نفسى وأصلى وأقول ربنا هجيبلى حقى كل القديسين والشهداء كانو بينزلو ويصرخو فى وجه الحاكم وعابد الأصنام وربنا كان بيقف معاهم مش زى مسيحيين دلوقتى موديل 2013 وتيجى تسأل الواحد منهم يفتحلك صدره ويقولك تيجى بس الأضطهادات ومستعد أكون أول شهيد أومال إحنا فى إيه دلوقتى بنلعب صلح !!




منقوووول


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف
تقريبا لامبالاه فظيعه
لدرجه اني مسكت خط فوني حرقته


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

"مبارك الرب صخرتي، الذي يعلم يدي القتال وأصابعي الحرب"

"Benedictus Dominus Deus meus, qui docet manus meas ad praelium, et digitos meos ad bellum"


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

انت فين يارب ؟


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2013)

He built us up, then set us free. He saw the folly of keeping a castle like this. It had become a symbol of arrogance, and a beacon for all our enemies.

هو الذي بنانا....لكنه حررنا بعدها....لقد رأى ان الاحتفاظ بقلعة كهذه هو جنون...فقد صارت رمز للعجرفة، ومنارة ترشد جميع أعداءنا إلينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

*زي زفت*​


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

متضايق من كل حاجه حتى نفسي


----------



## كلي أمل (7 أبريل 2013)

مرفوض


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أبريل 2013)

*غضب بشع .. بشع.*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أبريل 2013)

*مش طايق ريحة اي مسلم على وجه الارض! .. اللي عاوز يشتم يعمل ايه؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أبريل 2013)

*عايزة اجازة من الحياة  *


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2013)

انت ليه يارب ساكت على اللى بيحصل ده كله ؟ امته يارب ؟ امته؟
انا بعترف انى مش عارفه احب فى الظروف ديه 
مش طايقة ومش قادرة , جوايا نار وغضب


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2013)

تعبت , تعبت من الحياة بجد , انا عايزاها تنتهى بأى شكل وفى اسرع وقت 
كفاية اوى لحد كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2013)

وجع وحزن واحساس بالمرارة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2013)

من تعب الاعصاب عماله اكل زى المجنونة بطلع قرفى فى الاكل


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

حآسة بعجز ، مآعنديش قدرة على أى شئ 




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآسة بعجز ، مآعنديش قدرة على أى شئ
> 
> ...



بتحصل يا ايمي...كتير مننا كده....

مش دي المشكلة ... المشكلة فقط في اللي مش شايف ان العجز ده مشكلة...وبيبرره لنفسه


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بتحصل يا ايمي...كتير مننا كده....
> 
> مش دي المشكلة ... المشكلة فقط في اللي مش شايف ان العجز ده مشكلة...وبيبرره لنفسه


كلآم سليم
لكن لو سمحت جونى مآتحملش إحسآسى معنى مختلف أنآ مآقصدتوش :flowers:


وهقولكـ حآجة إعتبرهآ رجآء من صديقة بتعزكـ
آلمريض " دآ بفرض إنه مريض " .. لو ضغطت عليه بآلدوآ بآلعآفية فى عز ألمه
هيكفر بآلدوآ وبآلطبيب ، وبكل شئ 

مفيش حآجة بتيجى بآلضغط جون ...





*.،*​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 31: 19
 مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ، وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ! 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 أبريل 2013)

*أن حبات الحنطه قد بدأت فى السقوط..!!

أما قد حان الوقت لنحيا..!!؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أبريل 2013)

ومين يقول ان اللى فات فانى ده كل شئ فات ساب اثر فى اللى جاى 
ولما بيعود اللى راح تانى , بنلقى نبض الذكرى فى القلب حى


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)

مش عارفه في ايه
بعد اللي سمعته وشفته ده كله 
لخبطني علي بعضي


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تعبت , تعبت من الحياة بجد , انا عايزاها تنتهى بأى شكل وفى اسرع وقت
> كفاية اوى لحد كده



سفر المزامير 6: 6
 تَعِبْتُ فِي تَنَهُّدِي. أُعَوِّمُ فِي كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ سَرِيرِي بِدُمُوعِي. أُذَوِّبُ فِرَاشِي.


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وجع وحزن واحساس بالمرارة ​



سفر المزامير 119: 28
 قَطَرَتْ نَفْسِي مِنَ الْحُزْنِ. أَقِمْنِي حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ.


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أبريل 2013)

*إحساسي وإحساس الناس في محيطي اقتراب النصر السوري ^_^*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

There is no avoiding war; it can only be postponed to the advantage of others

Niccolo Machiavelli


ﻻ يوجد شيء اسمه تفادي الحرب....يمكن فقط تأجيلها، وهو ما يصب في مصلحة عدوك

نيكولو ماكيافيللي


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إحساسي وإحساس الناس في محيطي اقتراب النصر السوري ^_^*​



سفر المزامير 22: 19
 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ، فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي، أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي.


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> من تعب الاعصاب عماله اكل زى المجنونة بطلع قرفى فى الاكل



انتبهي على نفسك بعدين بتتخني كتيررررررر


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآسة بعجز ، مآعنديش قدرة على أى شئ
> 
> ...



 سفر المزامير 109: 26
 أَعِنِّي يَا رَبُّ إِلهِي. خَلِّصْنِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ.


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بتحصل يا ايمي...كتير مننا كده....
> 
> مش دي المشكلة ... المشكلة فقط في اللي مش شايف ان العجز ده مشكلة...وبيبرره لنفسه



*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13
 أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي. 

*​


----------



## V mary (8 أبريل 2013)

*عندي حاله غباء 
وعدم فهم​*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *عندي حاله غباء
> وعدم فهم​*



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> There is no avoiding war; it can only be postponed to the advantage of others
> 
> Niccolo Machiavelli
> 
> ...



ليست تأجيل معركة لكن هي يد الله

 سفر المزامير 68: 2
 كَمَا يُذْرَى الدُّخَانُ تُذْرِيهِمْ. كَمَا يَذُوبُ الشَّمَعُ قُدَّامَ النَّارِ يَبِيدُ الأَشْرَارُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ. ​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

الانبا باخوميوس....

بجد انت اللي كنت هتكون افضل من يقود الكنيسة...يا ريتك طولت معانا كام سنة كمان

رجل بكل معنى الكلمة


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2013)

يأس ....


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 أبريل 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:



يأس ....

أنقر للتوسيع...


اليأس لا يجعل تلكـ الورده فى "بروفايلك" تنمو علي أعشاب يابسه..!!*​


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2013)

nothing


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

وحشتنى آلضحكة إللى من آلقلب 




*.،*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2013)

اشكر ربنا كله تمام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

الوحيد الي مش مستغرب من الي بيحصل دلوقتي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

جعاااانه اوووى  بطنى بتاكلنى ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جعاااانه اوووى  بطنى بتاكلنى ...



نفس الاحساس:smile02
لو هتعملي اكل اعمليلي معاكي تكسبي ثواب :ura1:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> نفس الاحساس:smile02
> لو هتعملي اكل اعمليلي معاكي تكسبي ثواب :ura1:


 
*ههههههههههههههه طيب ما تقوم تجبلنا إنت حاجه و تكسب إنت الثواب* :t23:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه طيب ما تقوم تجبلنا إنت حاجه و تكسب إنت الثواب* :t23:



:ab10:
انا مكسل اقوم من علي السرير
هاقوم اجبلك اكل
ليه يعني ^_^
قومي يلا انا جعاان جدا:crying:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :ab10:
> انا مكسل اقوم من علي السرير
> هاقوم اجبلك اكل
> ليه يعني ^_^
> قومي يلا انا جعاان جدا:crying:


 يخخخبر انا فى المكتب-- اعملك إيه دلوقتى--
 مفيش غير انى هقطع من  روحى و هتطر اسسفتا--- اطلع حرنكش و اديلك كام وحده يسدوا جوعك-- و اسمها فاكها و فيها فيتامينات--  ههههههههههههههه
 ادى الطبق -- خد منه حبه بسسسسس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخخخبر انا فى المكتب-- اعملك إيه دلوقتى--
> مفيش غير انى هقطع من  روحى و هتطر اسسفتا--- اطلع حرنكش و اديلك كام وحده يسدوا جوعك-- و اسمها فاكها و فيها فيتامينات--  ههههههههههههههه
> ادى الطبق -- خد منه حبه بسسسسس




ايه هو دا :act31:
انتي بتأكلي فار :smile02
انا ممكن اكل البتاع دا بالطبق بيكي 
انا هنزل اكل وانا رايح المدرسه 
ومش هاجيب لحد ^_^


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2013)

كل الناس دى جعانه 
اشمعنى انا وانا جعان مش بقول انى جعان 
ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> كل الناس دى جعانه
> اشمعنى انا وانا جعان مش بقول انى جعان
> ههههههههه


 هههههههه
 علشان  محدش يقول لك طيب  هتل*نا* معاك حاجه تتاكل هههههههههههههه
 --- يعنى تقصد إنك جعان دلوقتى؟؟:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايه هو دا :act31:
> انتي بتأكلي فار :smile02
> انا ممكن اكل البتاع دا بالطبق بيكي
> انا هنزل اكل وانا رايح المدرسه
> ومش هاجيب لحد ^_^


* يا سيدى مدام رايح المدرسه-- عندك زمايلك فى الفصل قلبهم هتلاقى رزق  كتيير هههههههههههههههههه*
* مش هتجيب لحد-- يا ساااتر-- فكرتنى بمسرحيه  رايه و سكينه--" و كلنى"*
* " و انا اااكل بئيييه"*
* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ربنا معاك فى المرسه--*
* مدرسه يه الى بتتراح دلوقتى!!!*
*دى فتره تانيا دى و لا ايه!!*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أبريل 2013)

زيارة النعمة لهـا شعور جميـــــــل .. يا ريته يدومـ

​


----------



## oesi no (9 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه
> علشان  محدش يقول لك طيب  هتل*نا* معاك حاجه تتاكل هههههههههههههه
> --- يعنى تقصد إنك جعان دلوقتى؟؟:smile02


*هههههههههههههه 
ما انا لو حد قالى وانا كان فى نيتى انى انزل اجيب حاجة كنت هقولهم  فين فلوس الاكل 
انا ماليش نفس مع انى مفطرتش ومتعشتش امبارح 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

سنآنى وجعآنى 
 





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أبريل 2013)

جوايا غضب يارب , جوايا نار , نار


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

إحسآس سيئ لمآ تحآول تبنى مشآعر إيجآبية وكل حآجة حوآليكـ تهدهآلكـ
مش بلوم إللى حوآليـآ ... بس للأسف مش متحملة
  





*.،*​


----------



## جارجيوس (9 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 42: 1
 كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، هكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ.


----------



## Strident (9 أبريل 2013)

C'mon it's a selfless act!!
I'm not asking that for myself!!

For ONCE help them...just for ONCE!!!


----------



## چاكس (9 أبريل 2013)

*لسه صاحى من النوم ^_^ *


----------



## جارجيوس (9 أبريل 2013)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
اولا" اود ان اتقدم بالاعتذار الى الاخوه المشرفين لاني سوف اكتب كلمتي هذه باللون الاحمSIZE]

بصراحة و بدون مقدمات دائما" احب ان ادخل الى هذه النافذة من المنتدى الرائع لاني احب ان اقرأ اخبار جميلة عن اخوتي اعضاء المنتدي لكن للاسف لا اجد الا القليل القليل يقول شكرا" ليك يا رب .

ما بقرأ الا قرفان ........ زهقان ............ نعسان ............مش قادر اتحمل 

كلنا عندنا هموم.......... كلنا عندنا مشاكل اسرية او بالعمل لا يوجد حد بالو فاضي 

لكن مهما كانت ظروفنا يا ريت نقول كل الشكر ليك يا رب لانك انت متذكرني و مش ناسيني حتى و لو تذكرنا اللة بالمرض لو تذكرنا بمشاكل العمل لو كانت بأي مشكلة بحياتنا هي بتكون من ربنا عشان نطلب منة و نتذكرة و نقول دائما" يا رب

 سفر المزامير 50: 15
 وَادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي». 

سفر باروخ 4: 21
 ثقوا يا بني واستغيثوا بالله فينقذكم من ايدي الاعداء المتسلطين عليكم 


 سفر المزامير 27: 14
 انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. 

 سفر المزامير 31: 24
 لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ، يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ. 

 سفر المزامير 89: 21
 الَّذِي تَثْبُتُ يَدِي مَعَهُ. أَيْضًا ذِرَاعِي تُشَدِّدُهُ. 

ارجو ان لا يكون كلامي ثقيل عليكم

الرب يكون مع الجميع*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أبريل 2013)

رعبتنى . عمال يخبط على الباب كأنه هيكسره انا افتكرته هيهجم على البيت 
وانا بقا ماسكة التليفون فى أيدى ومحضراه على نمرة البوليس وفى الاخر يطلع واحد بتاع اعلانات عايز يقولى على حاجة 
اترعبت حرام عليك :vava::vava:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*راضيه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

متفآئلة بآلنهآردة إنه يكون يوم أجمل  ...
  





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 18: 32
 الإِلهُ الَّذِي يُمَنْطِقُنِي بِالْقُوَّةِ وَيُصَيِّرُ طَرِيقِي كَامِلاً.


----------



## جارجيوس (10 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *راضيه*



سفر المزامير 145: 16
 تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتُشْبعُ كُلَّ حَيٍّ رِضًى.


----------



## جارجيوس (10 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> متفآئلة بآلنهآردة إنه يكون يوم أجمل  ...
> 
> ...


 سفر المزامير 35: 28
 وَلِسَانِي يَلْهَجُ بِعَدْلِكَ. الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ بِحَمْدِكَ.


----------



## bent el noor (10 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه معرفش حظك معايا بقا
> هجبلك هجبلك بس بينى وبينك علشان عيون الحاسدين :smile02:smile02


اممممممممممممممممم :smil8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

*في ذهني كلاما كثيرا جدا لأقولة ...
وفي قلبي كلاما اكثر من هذا !!
ولكني افضل ان "اصمـــــــــت"
لان الله يسمع هذا الصمت
ويدرك كل معانيه .. وكل مانعانيه ♥
*


----------



## V mary (10 أبريل 2013)

*جعانة​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> *جعانة​*


إكتشفت بعد مآ قريت دى إنى مآكلتش من يجى 12 سآعة
*وبطنى بدأت بآلصوصوة فوراً
*
جسم آلإنسآن دآ عجيب :99:






*.،*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 أبريل 2013)

*أحساسـ بنج بنج يعني ..؛​*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أبريل 2013)

خايفة ...


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

انا كمان بطني بدأت تصوصو
الجوع طلع عدوى و لا ايييييه ؟ هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أبريل 2013)

روزا يا قمر ما تخافيش من حاجة يسوع معاكي و بيحميكي و عمره ما هيسيبك لحظة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خايفة ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أبريل 2013)

مرتاحه الحمد لله


----------



## چاكس (11 أبريل 2013)

*عايز انام و مش جاى لى نوم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2013)

مرتاااااااااحة ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2013)

عايزا أنام.. محاضرا ممله. مش قادرا الفول قدى. عليا حسى انى متيسه..


----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

*حزينة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2013)

يومى بداء 5:30الصبح .. و لسه مروحتش.. قدامي 5 دقائق.. حسى انى هركن و مش هقدر. أمشئ .. اعتقد هزحف للبيت و أنام


----------



## bent el noor (11 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2013)

*نفسى مرة أرجع البيت أتلكك وأجعر على أى حاجة تافهة*
*وبعدها أدخل البلكونة أشرب سيجارة لأنى ( مقموص )*
*وأدخل أنام وأديها ضهرى وتسألنى مش هتتعشى أقولها*
*تؤ *
*ما انا " مقموص " بقى .....ياااااااااااه*
*وحشنى أوى شغل " المعيلة " دة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نفسى مرة أرجع البيت أتلكك وأجعر على أى حاجة تافهة*
> *وبعدها أدخل البلكونة أشرب سيجارة لأنى ( مقموص )*
> *وأدخل أنام وأديها ضهرى وتسألنى مش هتتعشى أقولها*
> *تؤ *
> ...



*تبقي غلطان لو في حاجه بتحبها 
وممكن تعملها او ممكن تحاول انك تعملها 
وتسيبها من ايدك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تبقي غلطان لو في حاجه بتحبها *
> *وممكن تعملها او ممكن تحاول انك تعملها *
> *وتسيبها من ايدك *​


*التلاكيك بتكون للزوجة ....هتلكك لمين دلوقتى *
*لأمى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Strident (11 أبريل 2013)

بقالي ييجي 3 ايام ماشفتش ولا ست حلوة....ايه القرف ده!


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أبريل 2013)

قلقانة وزهقانة ومش بنام


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أبريل 2013)

اصعب احساس على اى بنت انها بعد ما تلبس وتعمل مجهود فى اللبس والمكياج ,الموضوع كله يتلغى لاي سبب , بتحس طيب عايزة اخرج بس لاخر الشارع وارجع علشان بس المجهود اللى اتعمل :vava::vava::vava:


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2013)

I really need to remember the feeling of being pampered....jsut for 1 hour....just 1 hour


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2013)

فايق و رايق ^.^​


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اصعب احساس على اى بنت انها بعد ما تلبس وتعمل مجهود فى اللبس والمكياج ,الموضوع كله يتلغى لاي سبب , بتحس طيب عايزة اخرج بس لاخر الشارع وارجع علشان بس المجهود اللى اتعمل :vava::vava::vava:



ههههههههههههه
حصلت ياروز
ومن غيظي رحت علي السوبرماركت وانا متشيكه ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (12 أبريل 2013)

عادي نشكر ربنا


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2013)

زى الزفت 
هنفجر من الغيظ
 ومن الخنقة


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اصعب احساس على اى بنت انها بعد ما تلبس وتعمل مجهود فى اللبس والمكياج ,الموضوع كله يتلغى لاي سبب , بتحس طيب عايزة اخرج بس لاخر الشارع وارجع علشان بس المجهود اللى اتعمل :vava::vava::vava:


الشباب راحة مرتاحة ......بدون مكياج بس شياكة


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2013)

بطلوا سواقتكو اللي زال*** دي.....اتعلمو السواقة بقى!!


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*متفائله *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

جعااااااااااااااااااانه اعاااااااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> جعااااااااااااااااااانه اعاااااااااااا​


انا باكل منبا يامعلمي منبا اجبلك:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا باكل منبا يامعلمي منبا اجبلك:smile02


اى حاجة تسكت العصافير اللى بتصوصو دى وخلاص ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اى حاجة تسكت العصافير اللى بتصوصو دى وخلاص ​


عصافيررررر؟؟؟؟
لا مدام عصافير بقي
يبقي نركن المنبا علي جنب
ونجيب علف:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عصافيررررر؟؟؟؟
> لا مدام عصافير بقي
> يبقي نركن المنبا علي جنب
> ونجيب علف:smile02


:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :gun::gun::gun:​


لالالالالا اوعي تفهميني صح:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالالا اوعي تفهميني صح:smile02:smile02


مشكلتى يا قلبى انى فهماكى صح 
:act31::act31::act31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مشكلتى يا قلبى انى فهماكى صح
> :act31::act31::act31:​


الله عليكي وانتي بتقوليلي قلبي:t25::t25:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

تدفعى كام واقولهالك 10 مرات 
هههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تدفعى كام واقولهالك 10 مرات
> هههههههههه​


هكرمشلك خمسه جنيه في ايديك يلا ياستي:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هكرمشلك خمسه جنيه في ايديك يلا ياستي:smile02


لا انا فى عملية زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جنيه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انا فى عملية زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جنيه ​


بس كده يبقي رشوة:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس كده يبقي رشوة:smile02:smile02


هههههههههههه طب خليهم 2 جنيه ونص​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

زهقانه مافيش حاجه اعملها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أبريل 2013)

جدو ...هتوحشنى....
أنا. آسفا .. كنت مقصره أوى معاك
كتير تقول وحشتينى . و أنا قليل أوى أسأفر و أشوفك... 
سامحنى..
يا رب تكون مع الحبيب...


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

*يوم مشرق .*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

انا كنت فاكر الاضطهاد أسوأ حاجة.....


ماكنتش اعرف ان هييجي الأسوأ...هييجي مسيحيين يدافعوا عن اللي كان بيضطهدنا!

لا يا رب ده مرار طافح بجد!

فعلاً حلال فيكم مرسي والإسلاميين...بس صعبان عليا الغلابة اللي بتلبسوهم اختياراتكم!
حلال فيكم مرسي والإسلاميين صحيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا كنت فاكر الاضطهاد أسوأ حاجة.....
> 
> 
> ماكنتش اعرف ان هييجي الأسوأ...هييجي مسيحيين يدافعوا عن اللي كان بيضطهدنا!
> ...


*أحبيبى أمووووورسى :a63:​**يابنى ارحم نفسك شويه مش كده بجد ..*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحبيبى أمووووورسى :a63:​**يابنى ارحم نفسك شويه مش كده بجد ..*



ارحموني انتو شوية!!

هو انتو ماكنتوش عايشين معانا خالص؟!

ماكنتوش بتروحوا كنايس وتسمعوا الكاهن يقول نصلي عشان شهداء المكان الفلاني؟

ماكنتوش بتقروا نفس الجرايد؟

ماكنتوش بتحسوا بنفس احساس الغيظ والقرف من ممارسات مبارك وداخليته؟!


ارحموووووووني انتو شوية!! انا مش متخيل اني لسه محتاج اقنع ناس ان كان فيه اضطهاد ضدنا!!!
ده انا خلاص فاضل تكة ومش هاستغرب لو حد فيكو طلع يقول احنا اللي كنا مضطهدين المسلمين ايام مبارك!!

مش ممكن!
الرحمة حلوة ابوس ايديكو


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ارحموني انتو شوية!!
> 
> هو انتو ماكنتوش عايشين معانا خالص؟!
> 
> ...


*لا اله الا المسيح
اهدى بس يا جونى لو وصلت للدرجه دى من العصبيه وقف حوارك معانا شويه لحد ما تروق 
احنا لو انكرنا الاضطهاد وانكرنا الاستشهاد وانكرنا ان كتابنا بشرنا بكده يبقى فاضلنا ايه علشان ننكر مسيحنا !!*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا اله الا المسيح
> اهدى بس يا جونى لو وصلت للدرجه دى من العصبيه وقف حوارك معانا شويه لحد ما تروق
> احنا لو انكرنا الاضطهاد وانكرنا الاستشهاد وانكرنا ان كتابنا بشرنا بكده يبقى فاضلنا ايه علشان ننكر مسيحنا !!*



هو انتي مش ملاحظة ان انتي وعبود انكرتوا already انه كان فيه اضطهاد ممنهج من النظام ضدنا؟!

شوفي دي مثلاً:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3411294&postcount=52


- وهاروق ازاي ودي مشكلة مزمنة؟!!! بكرة الاقي واحد تاني حاطط اغنية يمجد في مبارك ويقول له انت اللي كنت مدلعنا والاقيكو عاملين تقييم!!

دي حالة مزمنة يا دونا!


*مرار طافح


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

*انا خايف عليك يا جوني والنعمة ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *انا خايف عليك يا جوني والنعمة ههههههههههههههههه*​



فعلاً لازم تخاف عليا...

انا كل ما اقول خلاص مش هيبقى فيه أسوأ من كده...الاقي مصيبة انيل!


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ارحموني انتو شوية!!
> 
> هو انتو ماكنتوش عايشين معانا خالص؟!
> 
> ...



كل اللي بتقوله ياجوني صح
وانا موافقاك 100 %  حتي في الموضوع ده
إنجازات الرئيس مرسى .. كفاكم حقد وكره بقى .. اتقوا الله ....!!!

بس للاسف انا ماعلقتش لانك انت قولت اكتر من اللي انا عاوزه اقوله
ليهم حق المسلمين لما يسمونا الاعباط مش الاقباط


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*يا حوستي ​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *يا حوستي ​*



ياحوستك ليه بقي ياحضرة العمده
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ياحوستك ليه بقي ياحضرة العمده
> هههههههههههههههه



*اتفق معاكي يا ماريا في لقب (العمدة) على خريستوفوروس هههههههه من النهارده هو (عمدة المنتدى) :999:*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *اتفق معاكي يا ماريا في لقب (العمدة) على خريستوفوروس هههههههه من النهارده هو (عمدة المنتدى) :999:*​



ههههههههههه
ايوه انا بقالي مده مش بقوله الا ياحضرة العمده او ياعمدة المنتدي او ياعمدتنا  

بس عاوزين نعلنها رسمي في المنتدي يا redemption 
 ايه رأيك


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ايوه انا بقالي مده مش بقوله الا ياحضرة العمده او ياعمدة المنتدي او ياعمدتنا
> 
> بس عاوزين نعلنها رسمي في المنتدي يا redemption
> ايه رأيك



نعلنها ماشي :999: يا *tamav maria* *:smil12: *


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

اممم يعني مش وحش​


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2013)

اشعر بالترك


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2013)

*و بحب الناس الرايقة اللى بتضحك على طول 
مساء الروقااان على احلى جدعان *


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2013)

اغيب يومين الاقي كريس خد العمودية
الف مبروك يا حضرة العمدة كريس


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2013)

خايفة و قلقانة و حزينة و فرحانة و نعسانة


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أنآ حآسة بعنصرية ، وألقآب بتتوزع فى آلمنتدى من ورآيآ 
عآيزة ألحق لقب شيخة آلغفر :new6:






*.،*​


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

*هادية​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

بسمع ترانيم وبشرب نسكافيه 
ورايقة اخر روقان ​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ حآسة بعنصرية ، وألقآب بتتوزع فى آلمنتدى من ورآيآ
> عآيزة ألحق لقب شيخة آلغفر :new6:
> ...



انا معايا لقبي اللي باحبه    "عضو حر"

وكمان استاذي الحبيب "حبيب يسوع" اداني وسام فخر:   "كابوس لأي مشرف ولأي سلطة"   ^_^ ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)

*المكرونه عجنت مني:dance:
وكان اخر كيس عندي
مش عارفه هتعشي ايه:a82::a82:
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *المكرونه عجنت مني:dance:
> وكان اخر كيس عندي
> مش عارفه هتعشي ايه:a82::a82:
> *



هههههههههههههه ياعينى معلش
اقلى طعمية :yahoo:


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2013)

يعنى كويس


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا معايا لقبي اللي باحبه    "عضو حر"
> 
> وكمان استاذي الحبيب "حبيب يسوع" اداني وسام فخر:   "كابوس لأي مشرف ولأي سلطة"   ^_^ ^_^



هههههـ إيه جونى عآيز تجرنى معآكـ فى طريق آلأشوآكـ 
مآله لقب شيخة آلغفر بس :new6:






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

قلقآنة 






*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*

REDEMPTION قال:





اتفق معاكي يا ماريا في لقب (العمدة) على خريستوفوروس هههههههه من النهارده هو (عمدة المنتدى) :999:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هوا أأَـَـَـَـتتهْـ   "انا عمدة منتدي"  لا يا عم " أنا عمدة نفسي" و "عمدة بلدنا يعني" وبلا فخر برضو..


"عمدة المنتدي" أنتوا ليه عايزين توتروا العلاقات "بيني" وبين "العمده روك" .

"ما بالكم أيها المحرضون ... نحن أقوي من أي تحريض أو فتنه عمديه"​*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 أبريل 2013)

*شعور التزلج علي الجيلد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2013)

*عصبيه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

*تعباااااااااااااان*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أبريل 2013)

نشكر ربنا فرحانه إ نى إتناولت


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> هوا أأَـَـَـَـتتهْـ   "انا عمدة منتدي"  لا يا عم " أنا عمدة نفسي" و "عمدة بلدنا يعني" وبلا فخر برضو..
> 
> ...



انت بتلكك يا عم؟ ولا بتعمل فتنة ؟ روك "*الزعيييييييييييييم*" انت حيالله "*عُمدة*" وكمان من غير غُفرا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2013)

يأس...


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

_مبسوووووووط_
_شويه_​


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2013)

زفت وقطران


----------



## چاكس (14 أبريل 2013)

*الجو حلو *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2013)

ماهو اصلا مش هقدر اقول غير الحمد لله


----------



## V mary (14 أبريل 2013)

*هو فية يا جدعان 
حالة من التعجب الكئيب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أبريل 2013)

راجعة من الرحلة مدغدغة 
بس كان يوم جميل ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2013)

_*زهقاااااااااان*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أبريل 2013)

رآآآآآآآحة نفسيـــة ..​


----------



## Strident (14 أبريل 2013)

مش هاسيبك المرة دي! انا زهقت من شغل العيال ده!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أبريل 2013)

I do not know​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أبريل 2013)

*.أبحث عن كلمه لوصف السعاده .

شكراً بصدق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2013)

_مخنوق بس فرحان_
_ازاى معرفش_​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

حزن ...


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2013)

ما دام الرب معنا فمن علينا ؟


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2013)

بخاف لما تليفون البيت يرن


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

الدنيا مالها ولا احنا مالنا ؟ ولا الزمان نسانا ايه جرالنا ؟
بقينا نحبس فى الصدور سؤالنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أبريل 2013)

نايمة بقالى 16 ساعة 
حاسة انى فاقدة الوعى 
وجسمى مدغدغ ​


----------



## WooDyy (15 أبريل 2013)

رجاء فى ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أبريل 2013)

:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2013)

_فرحاااااااااااااااان _​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2013)

يئست ...


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2013)

موقف موتنى من الضحك وانا قاعدة فى مكان عام وقاعدة جنبى واحدة ست كبيرة , وقدامنا واحدة شابة صغيرة وحلوة leasantr جه عامل النظافة وقرب منها ومرة واحدة بيشيل ورقة من جنب رجلها :t31: البنت اتخضت لانه كان جاى ناحيتها كأنه هيمسكها 
الست العجوزة بصتلى وبتقولى عامل نفسه بيجيب الورقة leasantr لازم تاخدى بالك من الرجالة men are men فى اى مكان 
ضحكت جامد وقولتلها انا عارفه  ديه الجملة بتاعتى leasantrleasantrtell me about it :hlp:


----------



## WooDyy (16 أبريل 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## V mary (16 أبريل 2013)

سكووووووووووت​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أبريل 2013)

يوجد بقايا من خوف :smile01​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

وآخدهـ حتة خضة 
*أعصآبى بآظت تمآماً* 





*.،*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> وآخدهـ حتة خضة
> *أعصآبى بآظت تمآماً*
> ...



مالك يا توأمتى؟ , انشاالله الوحشين


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مالك يا توأمتى؟ , انشاالله الوحشين


هههههـ آمين :smi411: ، ميرسى يآ حبيبى

إتعمل فيآ مقلب يآ توأمتى .. أينعم مآكنش مقصود أوى بس خلصوآ على أعصآبى 
​ 




 *.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ آمين :smi411: ، ميرسى يآ حبيبى
> 
> إتعمل فيآ مقلب يآ توأمتى .. أينعم مآكنش مقصود أوى بس خلصوآ على أعصآبى
> ​
> ...



امين ياحبيبى :t31:
انا مش بحب المقالب لانى بتخض بسرعة ده انا لما بالونة بتفرقع بنط من على الكرسى ههههههه 
سلامتك ياجميلة  :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2013)

*سلام داخلى  لا ياتى دائمآ
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> امين ياحبيبى :t31:
> انا مش بحب المقالب لانى بتخض بسرعة ده انا لما بالونة بتفرقع بنط من على الكرسى ههههههه
> سلامتك ياجميلة  :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


هههههـ صدقينى أنآ كمآن .. يمكن علشآن كدآ بيستمتعوآ يعملوآ مقآلب فيآ :hlp:


*آلله يسلمكـ يآ قمرآية *





 *.،*​
​


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

مـقريف


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

مش عارفه الوضع ده هينتهى امته ؟


----------



## nermo nano (17 أبريل 2013)

حزينة على عدم الامان العيشين فى​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2013)

*انا عارف مش هتدوم لفترة كبيرة
اتخنقت *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أنآ إزآى هصحى بدرى ، أو هلحق أنآم أصلاً ..! :smil13:





 *.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

انا كنت حاسة انه طريق مسدود خالص يارب , بس انا شايفاك ابتديت تفتح ابواب علشان انت تفتح وليس من يغلق كمل يارب ارجوك


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

احساس بايخ


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2013)

*مفيش اسوأ من كده ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش اسوأ من كده ​*


لية .؟
مش طلع براءة مبارك .؟


----------



## bent el noor (17 أبريل 2013)

قلقانه


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش اسوأ من كده ​*



سفر إشعياء 19: 25
 بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: «*مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ*، وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ، وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ». 

​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> قلقانه



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 27
 «سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.* 

​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لية .؟
> مش طلع براءة مبارك .؟



ارادة اللة


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *سلام داخلى  لا ياتى دائمآ
> *​



*سفر المزامير 94: 19
 عِنْدَ كَثْرَةِ هُمُومِي فِي دَاخِلِي، تَعْزِيَاتُكَ تُلَذِّذُ نَفْسِي. 

*​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> مـقريف



علل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش عارفه الوضع ده هينتهى امته ؟



لما ربنا يريد


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> حزينة على عدم الامان العيشين فى​



 سفر المزامير 13: 5
 أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى رَحْمَتِكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ. يَبْتَهِجُ قَلْبِي بِخَلاَصِكَ.


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *انا عارف مش هتدوم لفترة كبيرة
> اتخنقت *​



 سفر المزامير 16: 1
 اِحْفَظْنِي يَا اَللهُ لأَنِّي عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ.


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ إزآى هصحى بدرى ، أو هلحق أنآم أصلاً ..! :smil13:
> 
> ...



نام بكير و قوم بكير و شوف الصحة كيف بتصير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> نام بكير و قوم بكير و شوف الصحة كيف بتصير



حلوه دى يا كبير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2013)

يا رب طمن قلبي


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حلوه دى يا كبير



 مقدمه 
ما بتغلى عليك يا عسل


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> نام بكير و قوم بكير و شوف الصحة كيف بتصير


مآ هو علشآن كدآ آلصحة بقت بطآطس 





*.،*​


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا رب طمن قلبي



سفر المزامير 16: 9
 لِذلِكَ فَرِحَ قَلْبِي، وَابْتَهَجَتْ رُوحِي. جَسَدِي أَيْضًا يَسْكُنُ مُطْمَئِنًّا.


----------



## جارجيوس (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> مآ هو علشآن كدآ آلصحة بقت بطآطس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا تزعلي يا اميليا البطاطس افضل من المكرونة


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*زهقت جداً من آللف وآلدورآن*
هى ليه نآس مآتبقآش صريحة ووآضحة .. ليه مصممين يشوهوآ ظنونآ بتصرفآتهم ..؟



 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> لا تزعلي يا اميليا البطاطس افضل من المكرونة



رغم انى عندي طاقه بكاء نفسى. أفجرها لكن ....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البطاطس .. أفضل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رغم انى عندي طاقه بكاء نفسى. أفجرها لكن ....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> البطاطس .. أفضل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


سلآمتكـ حبيبى 

زى مآ قولت لجآرجيوس .. كله بينفع فى آلصيآم :new6:





*.،*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)

*احاسيس متناقضة بين الاشمئزاز و القرف و الغيظ .. و بين الشفقة الرهيييييبة !! 

انتو ازاى بتوصولنى لكدة ؟ ازاى تصعبو عليا و انا متغاظة منكم ؟؟ ازااااااى ؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احاسيس متناقضة بين الاشمئزاز و القرف و الغيظ .. و بين الشفقة الرهيييييبة !!
> 
> انتو ازاى بتوصولنى لكدة ؟ ازاى تصعبو عليا و انا متغاظة منكم ؟؟ ازااااااى ؟*




اسمى مكتوب


----------



## V mary (17 أبريل 2013)

*انا ملاحظة ان علامات السنتحة والبلادة بقت بتجيلي كتيررررر
اوووف​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> اسمى مكتوب


*
تؤ تؤ تؤ *​


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

.......


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أبريل 2013)

مبسوطه وفرحانه جداااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2013)

كله حلو


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

جواي إحساس كبير أوي بالــراحة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

مرهقة مش قادرة اعمل حاجة وورايا حاجات كتير عااااااااااااا


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

الابواب ابتدت تتفتح يارب من جديد , يارب اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

حبه حزن كدا-- و هيروحوا لحااالهم


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

صدآع وتشتت .. مود مآلوش ملآمح


 


*.،*​


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 132

14 «هذِهِ هِيَ رَاحَتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ههُنَا أَسْكُنُ لأَنِّي اشْتَهَيْتُهَا.
15 طَعَامَهَا أُبَارِكُ بَرَكَةً. مَسَاكِينَهَا أُشْبعُ خُبْزًا.
16 كَهَنَتَهَا أُلْبِسُ خَلاَصًا، وَأَتْقِيَاؤُهَا يَهْتِفُونَ هُتَافًا.
17 هُنَاكَ أُنْبِتُ قَرْنًا لِدَاوُدَ. رَتَّبْتُ سِرَاجًا لِمَسِيحِي.
18 أَعْدَاءَهُ أُلْبِسُ خِزْيًا، وَعَلَيْهِ يُزْهِرُ إِكْلِيلُهُ».


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> صدآع وتشتت .. مود مآلوش ملآمح
> 
> ...


 سفر المزامير 39: 2
 صَمَتُّ صَمْتًا، سَكَتُّ عَنِ الْخَيْرِ، فَتَحَرَّكَ وَجَعِي 

سلامة قلبك يا اميليا


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الابواب ابتدت تتفتح يارب من جديد , يارب اشكرك



سفر المزامير 100: 4
 ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَهُ بِحَمْدٍ، دِيَارَهُ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ. احْمَدُوهُ، بَارِكُوا اسْمَهُ.


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> جواي إحساس كبير أوي بالــراحة ​



سفر المزامير 132

14 «هذِهِ هِيَ رَاحَتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ. ههُنَا أَسْكُنُ لأَنِّي اشْتَهَيْتُهَا.


----------



## چاكس (18 أبريل 2013)

صاحى بدرى و نشيط


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رغم انى عندي طاقه بكاء نفسى. أفجرها لكن ....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> البطاطس .. أفضل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



خدي بالك لا تنفجر بتملي الدنيا دموع 

سلامة قلبك يا حبو اعدائكم ما بدنا غم


----------



## جارجيوس (18 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> اسمى مكتوب



اكيد لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أبريل 2013)

*وعاد من جديد مصدر فرحي.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2013)

مش عارفه اقول ايه , انا عارفه انها حاجة صعبة انها تتقال بس بجد انا قرفت من الموقف  وقرفانة جدا 
التحرش ده احساس صعب جدا , التحرش بالكلام وبالاسلوب ,مش شرط يكون تحرش physically بجد احساس مقرف , مش عارفه اقول عليك ايه والمفروض اننا اصدقاء من الكنيسة


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أبريل 2013)

محتارة مرهقة مخنوقة مكتئبة خايفة قلقانة متضايقة ورايا حاجات كتير اعملها جوايا اسئلة كتير محتاجة اجابة تعبت خلاص من الدنيا دي و نفسي ارتاح شوية


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أبريل 2013)

تعبت يا روزا بجد
و ورايا حاجات كتير اعملها
شكرا حبيبتي لمحبتك و تقييمك
ربنا يباركك يا غالية


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2013)

نعســـان ^.^​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
نت مجنون وحيآهـ مجنونة ... ربنـآ يسآمحكـ يآ مرسى :act31:





* .،*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

*ضايع تايه اى حاجة مش حلوة كله شغاااااااال
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

هــــــــدوء  و  ســـلام
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

خوف
خوف جدا


----------



## چاكس (19 أبريل 2013)

صداااااع


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2013)

*مصدومه​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 40: 9
 بَشَّرْتُ بِبِرّ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ. هُوَذَا شَفَتَايَ لَمْ أَمْنَعْهُمَا. أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَلِمْتَ.


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مصدومه​*



سلامة قلبك يا دونا

الاخوان المسلمين و السلفيين و لا انت


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

چاكس قال:


> صداااااع



عليك ب البانادووووول


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خوف
> خوف جدا



 سفر إشعياء 41: 13
 لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: *لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ.* 

​


----------



## bent el noor (19 أبريل 2013)

محتارة  ومش عارفه اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> محتارة  ومش عارفه اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟



اعملي شاي و اعزميني 
هههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (19 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> هــــــــدوء  و  ســـلام
> ​



يا رب دائما"


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أبريل 2013)

أوووف​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 أبريل 2013)

*محبه.*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2013)

*يعنى شويه زهق على قرف على تعب على خنقه بقالى كتير محستش الكوكتيل دا شكرآ يارب 
شوفته مرة تانى قبل مااموت
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2013)

ااااه دى آخرت التفاصه...
قولت كولو معايا محدش بيحبه... قمت. لوحدى الطبق......


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ااااه دى آخرت *التفاصه*...
> قولت كولو معايا محدش بيحبه... قمت. لوحدى الطبق......


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*أسمها الطفاسة *
*هو مين اللى هياكل معاكى ومين اللى مش بيحبه ؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *أسمها الطفاسة *
> *هو مين اللى هياكل معاكى ومين اللى مش بيحبه ؟*​


:smi411:
 تصدق. كنت كتباها بالسين .. و رحت صلحتها..  طلعت الغلطة. فى الطه ... 

بطاطس مسلوقه... الهافريز مش عجباهم .. مش بيدوقوا. أصلا..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smi411:
> تصدق. كنت كتباها بالسين .. و رحت صلحتها.. طلعت الغلطة. فى الطه ...
> بطاطس مسلوقه... الهافريز مش عجباهم .. مش بيدوقوا. أصلا..


*انتى تكتبى اللى على مزاجك واللى تشوفيه ومالكيش دعوة بأمثالى*
*الشريرين اللى بيدخلوا مخصوص يقروا أنتى كاتبة أية *
*حطى لهم عليها زيت وليمون وشوية كمون وبالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أبريل 2013)

سفر المزامير 112: 2
 نَسْلُهُ يَكُونُ قَوِيًّا فِي الأَرْضِ. جِيلُ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ يُبَارَكُ. 


​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أبريل 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *يعنى شويه زهق على قرف على تعب على خنقه بقالى كتير محستش الكوكتيل دا شكرآ يارب
> شوفته مرة تانى قبل مااموت
> *​



اضربهم بالخلاط صح يمكن يقلب القرف الى محبة و الزهق الى فرح و التعب الى نشاط مع هذه الاية

 إنجيل متى 11: 28
 تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. 

و شوف الي رح يصير


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ااااه دى آخرت التفاصه...
> قولت كولو معايا محدش بيحبه... قمت. لوحدى الطبق......





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smi411:
> تصدق. كنت كتباها بالسين .. و رحت صلحتها..  طلعت الغلطة. فى الطه ...
> 
> بطاطس مسلوقه... الهافريز مش عجباهم .. مش بيدوقوا. أصلا..





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انتى تكتبى اللى على مزاجك واللى تشوفيه ومالكيش دعوة بأمثالى*
> *الشريرين اللى بيدخلوا مخصوص يقروا أنتى كاتبة أية *
> *حطى لهم عليها زيت وليمون وشوية كمون وبالهنا والشفا*​



لاااااااااااااااااااااا انا هيك بطلت استوعب
اصبرو علي
مين الي معك و كيف لوحدك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و تحط زيت و ليمون و كمون 

ايش في ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا اسكر الكمبيوتر و اروح اشوف شغله اشتغلها قبل ما افقد عقلي 
بالاذن


----------



## جارجيوس (20 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أوووف​



ميجنا يا ميجنا يااااااااااااااااااااميجنا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2013)

*صوتى بقا اتخن من صوت بابا :smil13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أبريل 2013)

خلاص كده بقا , I had enough افتكر ديه لازم تكون النهاية


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*الم وحزن فوق الاحتمال​*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

أستفزاز ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 أبريل 2013)

مبسوط D:​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أبريل 2013)

احساسى انى misfit مش  مٌناسبة للمكان , واللى مش مٌناسب للمكان لازم يمشى


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

مبسوطه جدا


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الم وحزن فوق الاحتمال​*



سفر المزامير 119: 28
 قَطَرَتْ نَفْسِي مِنَ الْحُزْنِ. أَقِمْنِي حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ.


----------



## جارجيوس (21 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> ميجنا يا ميجنا يااااااااااااااااااااميجنا​



هي مواويل مشهوره فيبلاد الشام

ميجنا يا ميجنا ياااااااااااا ميجنااااا
قرص الفلافل من انتاج بلادنا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2013)

جارجيوس قال:


> هي مواويل مشهوره فيبلاد الشام​
> 
> ميجنا يا ميجنا ياااااااااااا ميجنااااا
> 
> قرص الفلافل من انتاج بلادنا​


هههههههههههه 
شكرا على الشرح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2013)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## Marina coptic (21 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


>


 اوعى تكونى مرينا الى معايا فى الشغل؟؟
 إنتى؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 أبريل 2013)

متضايق عشان كتير فاهمني غلط ​


----------



## چاكس (21 أبريل 2013)

*زعلاااان *


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

الحمدلله


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*تعبانه ومرهقه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2013)

*زهقت بقى *
*بس احساس  انك خلاص مش فاضلك حبه صغيرين وتخلص بيعدى عليك كتيررررررر*
*نشكر الله عديت  على خيررررررررررر*​


----------



## Marina coptic (21 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اوعى تكونى مرينا الى معايا فى الشغل؟؟
> إنتى؟




لا مش انا


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2013)

صـــداع​


----------



## Marina coptic (21 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> صـــداع​



الف سلامه عليك
متجبليش سيرته احسن ده اوفى صديق ليا لا يفارقنى ابداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bent el noor (21 أبريل 2013)

حزينه جدااا


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2013)

*يارب محتاج لايدك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااع
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

عندى صداااااااااااع رخممممممم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صدااااااااااااااااااااااع
> *​


ايه ده الناس كلها عندها صدااااااااااااااااع 
اعااااااااااااااا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده الناس كلها عندها صدااااااااااااااااع
> اعااااااااااااااا​



*قلدونا بقي
الواحد يلف يوزع كيتوفان عالمنتدي 
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 أبريل 2013)

مضطرب الروح ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قلدونا بقي
> الواحد يلف يوزع كيتوفان عالمنتدي
> *​


برىء والنحمة انا كتبت ببص لقيتك كاتب قبلى ازاى محرفش انا 
ياريت تكسب ثواب فى اختك
وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> برىء والنحمة انا كتبت ببص لقيتك كاتب قبلى ازاى محرفش انا
> ياريت تكسب ثواب فى اختك
> وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة
> ​


* بصي ي خالتي 
انا هدلك علشان صعوبتي عليا 
انزلي عن عند العيسوي الحلواني 
هتلاقي جنبه مطع كبده ومخ " اللهم اني صايم " جنبه في صيدليه 
هاتي اللي انتي عايزه انشاله حتي تتعاطي دوا كحه :59:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بصي ي خالتي
> انا هدلك علشان صعوبتي عليا
> انزلي عن عند العيسوي الحلواني
> هتلاقي جنبه مطع كبده ومخ " اللهم اني صايم " جنبه في صيدليه
> ...


:act19::act19::act19:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*عصبيه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2013)

عندى جبل شغل-- و لازم اتلم واقفل بئا شويه علشان اركز--
 هضيع الناس كلها كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه و هترفد---


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

زفت وقطران ... تانى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*اما بتعصب بحس ان ابليس نفسه قاعد جنبى يقولى حرام لالا متعمليش كدة امسكى نفسك شوية :smile01

صحيح اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب .. بس برضه لسة مغضبتش:a63: *


----------



## bent el noor (22 أبريل 2013)

زى امبارح .. عادى يعنى


----------



## Marina coptic (22 أبريل 2013)

مش شايفه قدامى 
هموت و انااااااااااااااااااااااااام
تصبحوا على خير مع اننا لسه بالنهار


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

كل مرة أكون موجوعة ، أدخل آلتوبيكـ دآ وأكتب سطرين زى آلسم ، وأدقق فيهم .. وأمسحهم وأطلع
حتى آلنت مآفرقش عن آلوآقع

إحسآسى : فقدت قدرة آلتعبير عن ألمى ، فقدآن مسببلى ألم فى حد ذآته .






*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أبريل 2013)

23|4
من اسوء اسوء اسوء اسوء
التواريخ اللي في حياتي

"نشكر ربنا"


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

*قرفان.*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *قرفان.*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش  ريح شوية وربك هيجيب الفرج قريب 

وماتنساش ترجع للمسيرة بتاعتك :mus13:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش  ريح شوية وربك هيجيب الفرج قريب
> 
> وماتنساش ترجع للمسيرة بتاعتك :mus13:


اجي الاقي الدنيا متطربقة عليا في الشغل .. تقولي طارق ده هو محور الشركة !!! ماحدش عاوز يعمل اي حاجه !!!!​


----------



## چاكس (23 أبريل 2013)

مبسوووط


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أبريل 2013)

*,.* 

أنآ مآلييش سهر تآنى بآلشكل دآ 

 




*.،*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2013)

*كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يُحبون الله *


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2013)

*بار .. البعض يطبلون .. والبعض يغنون .. والبعض يرقصون .. والبعض أسكرهم الخمر .. وفي ركن منزوي .. ثلاثة أو أربعة يتعجبون! .. وخارج البار .. قلة تبكي من أجلهم.*​


----------



## abdel hi (24 أبريل 2013)

فى 2016   اروح الانتخابات ولا لأ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 أبريل 2013)

مبسوط جداا بروح المحبه ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أبريل 2013)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة 
الحمدلله 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2013)

فُــلة شمعة منــورة 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2013)

مكتئب


----------



## Veronicaa (25 أبريل 2013)

راسييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
وجع في راسي


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

عآيزة أذآكر ومش عآرفة أركز خآآآلص :blush2:






*.،*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## Marina coptic (26 أبريل 2013)

جعانه و مكسله اعمل اى حاجه
هروح انام احسن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

فرحانة وخايفة فى نفس ذات اللحظة ههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*تعب جسدى ونفسى وارهاق وخيبة أمل وو
كفايه عليكوااا كده ..*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووطة .. كل حاجة حلوة بتحصل سوا .. ممكن انام بقا دة اللى فاضلى عشان الحياة تبقى فلة شمعة منورة كدة *


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2013)

*خناقة تحت فى الشارع .. ضرب و صوت حاجات بتدغدغ .. 
و انا قاعد فى البالكون مأنتخ و حاطط رجل على رجل .. بسمع اغانى و باكل جلاكسى 
مممممم .. عندما تعشق الجالاكسى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2013)

مبسوووووووووووووووط اخدت مسحة المرضى واتناولت 
دة انا نفسى اقضى عمره كله واموت فى كنيستى


----------



## V mary (26 أبريل 2013)

*فاشلة تماماً​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أبريل 2013)

احساس غريب مش عارفه اعبر عنه بالكلام !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أبريل 2013)

مبسووووووطه طبعاااا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2013)

عارف لما تكون شايل حمل تقيـــل أوييي.. وفجأة تلاقي الحمل دة إنزاح عنكـ خالص
وقتها فعلاً بـــــــدوق طعم الراحــــــــة التــــامة
أهو دة إحساسي

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*مجنونة* .. وليس على آلمجنون حرج 





*.،*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أبريل 2013)

*ملل وعلى زهق  على حزن  على زعل على خنقة  اضرب كل دة = انا فى الحظة دة *


----------



## WooDyy (26 أبريل 2013)

اعتبرتك مش موجودة 
استحملى بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2013)

مبسوط علشان اتناولت تانى النهاردة هههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أبريل 2013)

امممممممممممممممممممممم
مبسوطة


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

*الطيور على أشكالها ... *​


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2013)

زعلان عليك


----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)

*عامله دماغ ضحك اخر حاجة ... :new6:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

صدآع مش بينتهى ...





*.،*

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أبريل 2013)

جوعانه


----------



## تعيسة (27 أبريل 2013)

موجوعة


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2013)

جعــــان 
:hlp:
​


----------



## Marina coptic (27 أبريل 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> جعــــان
> :hlp:
> ​




سلامه اسنانك 
دى شغلتى باه
ابقى تعالى اركبلك طقم و اهو نستنفع :t31:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أبريل 2013)

قريت كومينت لأحد الاعضاء في أحد المواضيع موتني من االضحك هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قريت كومينت لأحد الاعضاء في أحد المواضيع موتني من االضحك هههههههه


*طب ما تموتينا معاكى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما تموتينا معاكى :fun_lol:*​


لا ياستي صاحب الكومينت يفكرنا بنتجسس عليه ولا حاجه
واحنا داخلين علي ايام مفترجه مايصحش فيها التجسس ابتا:fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياستي صاحب الكومينت يفكرنا بنتجسس عليه ولا حاجه
> واحنا داخلين علي ايام مفترجه مايصحش فيها التجسس ابتا:fun_lol:


*هههههههههه لا مش هيفتكر حاجة يا بنتى قولى انتى بس 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أبريل 2013)

*,.*









*سهر تآنى ؟!*






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أبريل 2013)

*مخنوقة وقرفانة وزهقانة وملانة وكل الحاجات *​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

*مخنوق*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أبريل 2013)

*أزداد قناعة أكثر، أن تقييمي للأمور، كان صائباً جداً، ليس من وجهة نظري، بل بالقياس الي المعيار الواحد، شكراً لك سي. أس. لويس.*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أبريل 2013)

قرفانة وزهقانة وعاوزة اعيط


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> قرفانة وزهقانة وعاوزة اعيط


* يارب خير*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أبريل 2013)

هئ هئ هئ
الطم ولا اجيب لطامة


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

_زعلان من  نفسى علشان بضيعهااا  _​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

آلإشرآق إللى شوفته إنهآردة فى آلمرآية بقآلى فترة مآحستهوش 





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2013)

*امتى يارب هكبر و ابطل لعب زى العيال :yahoo:

مفيييييييش فايدة بعد ما عملت كبيرة و بسلم على الكهنة فى منتهى اللياقة و الاحترام روحت البيت طلعت الزعف و بدأت اعمل صلبان و خاتم و اتفنن فى اللعب بيه .. و المشكلة الراجل كمان كان سعيد بيا و ادانى زعف كتير العب بيه .. ادى دقنى لو فتحت كتاب انهاردة:spor2: *


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2013)

زهقــــــــان ​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *امتى يارب هكبر و ابطل لعب زى العيال :yahoo:
> 
> *





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * مفيييييييش فايدة بعد ما عملت كبيرة و بسلم على الكهنة فى منتهى اللياقة و الاحترام روحت البيت طلعت الزعف و بدأت اعمل صلبان و خاتم و اتفنن فى اللعب بيه .. و المشكلة الراجل كمان كان سعيد بيا و ادانى زعف كتير العب بيه .. ادى دقنى لو فتحت كتاب انهاردة:spor2: *​





*1. وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي  عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ*
*2.  قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: «اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا  فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا  فَحُلَّاهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا.*
*3. وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».*
*4. فَكَانَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ:*
*5. «قُولُوا لاِبْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعاً رَاكِباً عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ».*
*6. فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ*
*7. وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا.*
*8.  وَالْجَمْعُ الأَكْثَرُ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ  قَطَعُوا أَغْصَاناً مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ.*
*9.  وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا  يَصْرَخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا لاِبْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ  الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».*
*10. وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً: «مَنْ هَذَا؟»*
*11. فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ: «هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».*
*12.  وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ  كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ  الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ*
*13. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!»*
*14. وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.*
*15.  فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي  صَنَعَ وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ:  «أُوصَنَّا لاِبْنِ دَاوُدَ» غَضِبُوا*
*16. وَقَالُوا لَهُ:  «أَتَسْمَعُ مَا يَقُولُ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «نَعَمْ!  أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ: مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ  هَيَّأْتَ تَسْبِيحاً؟».*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أبريل 2013)

مهيسة 
وطالبة معايا هبل


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أبريل 2013)

*غضب مهول!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*اما الدنيا تقرر تديك ظهرها و تقلب كل حاجة عليك و تحس بتعب رهيب .. اضحكلها .. يمكن تحن عليك و تديك وشك .. و لو محصلش ! .. ع الاقل تبقى غيظتها *

* فاضحكلها *


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أبريل 2013)

لما بكتب في الموضوع ده .. *في الغالب* بيكون لأسباب *خارج المنتدى* .. فياريت ماحدش يتفذلك . (*!!*)​


----------



## چاكس (29 أبريل 2013)

*تمر هندى .. بعدها مغص جامد .. تسمم دا ولا ايه *


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2013)

رايـــــــــق ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف مش جوايا اى احساس ههههههه


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Veronicaa (29 أبريل 2013)

تجاهلت حتى قيل اني جاهل... 
نعديها برضو.


----------



## V mary (29 أبريل 2013)

* حيررة مش عارفة اعمل اية *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

مبسوطة انى حضرت البصخة ​


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2013)

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*احساس سخيف اوى اما تكتشف ان كل حاجة بتعملها هى الاصح و الارقى لكنها مش اللى بتحبها !! .. يمكن تكون بتحب حاجات ابسط و اسهل بس هى دى اللى بتلاقى فرحتك فيها .. طب نقف ثوانى و نرجع فلاش باك و اخد قرار كدة هكرر نفس اللى بعمله ؟؟ اة .. ليه الغباء طيب ؟؟ لاسباب خاصة جدًا مهما الزمن اختلف الاسباب مش هتتغير و بالتالى القرار مش هيتغير ولا النتيجة هتتغير .. مأساة .. و نرجع نقول نشكر ربنا  مش معنى اننا بنشكره اننا فى احسن وضع .. تؤ .. معناه انه انسب وضع .. و بين الانسب و الاحسن فرق كبير اوى .. *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2013)

عادى ساكت كالعادة


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

عندمآ نصل لـ " *نقطة آلتشبع* " .. تصبح كل آلأمور سيآن ...*!*




*.،*​


----------



## تعيسة (30 أبريل 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

احساس غريب
بس زعلانة وبحاول اضحك
احسن مااحكى همى لحد ويقوالى معلش


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2013)

هــادي​


----------



## h.cat93 (30 أبريل 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

مرتاحة الى حد ما ​


----------



## V mary (30 أبريل 2013)

*بقي عندي كلكوعة مكلكعة 
من الاكتئاب 
ولا حياة لمن تنادي 
عادي​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أبريل 2013)

*الدنيا بتضيق عليا لحد ما اتخنقت 
بصلي شويه يا رب 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2013)

*مدشدشة و مرهقة جدًا .. Exhausted *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*لا اتنفس ...... ومع هذا عايش ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

*لسه راجعه من البصخه ومبسوووووووووطة
مبسووووووووطة
مبسوووووطة 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لسه راجعه من البصخه ومبسوووووووووطة
> مبسووووووووطة
> مبسوووووطة
> *


ههههههههه وانا مروحتش النهاردة قريتى فيها 
انا يوم وانتى يوم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مايو 2013)

زعلااااااااااااااان اوووووووووووووى اووووووووى
بجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*حيره وضيق​*


----------



## Marina coptic (1 مايو 2013)

هلكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
معرفش ليه مش بقدر انام الا لما ابقى خلاص مش شايفه ادامى
السهر ده داء فظيع و ادماااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## dodo jojo (1 مايو 2013)

راحه.و.لهف لليلة العيد والعيد وشم النسيم​


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 مايو 2013)

*كنت أعمى، والآن أُبصر.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

*بمناسبة " عيد العمال " أبدأ اليوم رحلة الأقلاع عن التدخين *
*بمساعدة أقراص مخصوصة *
*بس اللى قالقنى .... يعنى أية فنجان قهوة من غير "سوجارة " ؟*​


----------



## V mary (1 مايو 2013)

*واضح أني مهما عملت 
عمري ما هعجب​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

*انا جعانة على فكرة

و مش لاقية حاجة اكلها تشبعنى 

و اياك حد يقولى فول ولا فلافل ولا مشتقاتهم .. بس كدة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا جعانة على فكرة*
> 
> *و مش لاقية حاجة اكلها تشبعنى *
> 
> *و اياك حد يقولى فول ولا فلافل ولا مشتقاتهم .. بس كدة *


*عليكى وع البطاطس ....:gy0000:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليكى وع البطاطس ....:gy0000:*​



*جيبت التايهة :gy0000: 

مش باكل مقليات بليل انا .. ممكن شيبسى بقا و امرى لله .. بس مش بيشبع :vava:*


----------



## انت شبعي (1 مايو 2013)

محتاااارة


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*ارتياااح نفسى​*


----------



## Veronicaa (2 مايو 2013)

*يوم اخر مثل الزفت من ايام الشرق الكئيب التعيس يسقط في سلة المهملات.
 تصبحون على سلام وحرية
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مآبقتش بنآم طبيعى , مفيش حآجة بقت طبيعية 






*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

حاسة ان فى حاجة ناقصنى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2013)

مبسوط جدا+شايل الف هم
مش عارف ازاي


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مايو 2013)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووطة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2013)

مبسوووووووووووووووط اليوم كان جميل فى كنيستى


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 مايو 2013)

أشعر بنفس الشعور عندما كُنت *طفل *.. في *مشاعري *.. و*ناضج* .. في *عقلي *.. أنت تفتقدني يا رب! .. بإلحاح ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

بحاول اقنع نفسى انى فرحانة


----------



## چاكس (2 مايو 2013)

*الدنيا دى فيها كام بلياتشو الزمن لاطشه ............ و اهى ضربت شقلباز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2013)

*بدأت استعيد توازنى 
شكرااا لك ياا الهى ...*


----------



## Veronicaa (2 مايو 2013)

i have so much pain,
 your hanky will be drenched, 
 let me cry today.
 the sea of pain trapped in my heart will explode.​


----------



## V mary (2 مايو 2013)

*أحسن كتير 
شكرًا ربي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2013)

*ارتياااااااااح ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

فرحانة اوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

*همووووووووت وانام وورايا مليون حاجة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

هموت واقعد ارخم على حد طهقانة


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

هـــدوء​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هموت واقعد ارخم على حد طهقانة


*هههههههههه ايه الفضى اللى انتى فيه ده يا لارا 
طب مش عايزة تساعدى حد ينوبك ثواب 
وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه الفضى اللى انتى فيه ده يا لارا
> طب مش عايزة تساعدى حد ينوبك ثواب
> وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة
> *​


لسة جاية من برة وزهقانة
وبعدين اتكلمى بااسلوب احسن من كدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالى ارخم عليكى
هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لسة جاية من برة وزهقانة
> وبعدين اتكلمى بااسلوب احسن من كدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تعالى ارخم عليكى
> هههههههه


هههههههههههه لهنين هو ده اسلوبى
رخمى يا اوختشى وماله 
حتى من كتر الفضى اللى انا فيه عاوزة حد يرخم عليا 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه لهنين هو ده اسلوبى
> رخمى يا اوختشى وماله
> حتى من كتر الفضى اللى انا فيه عاوزة حد يرخم عليا
> هههههههههههههههه​


مااااااااااااااااااااااسى وبعدين الرخمة منى اولى من الغريب مش كدة يااوختشى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مااااااااااااااااااااااسى وبعدين الرخمة منى اولى من الغريب مش كدة يااوختشى


*ايون يا اوختشى رخمى عليا وارخم عليكى 
والنبى ما لينا الا بعضينا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يا اوختشى رخمى عليا وارخم عليكى
> والنبى ما لينا الا بعضينا
> *​


مش كدة برضه
والنبى تيجى نجيب لب ونقعد نقزز ونتف على بعض شبه القرود الاخوات
:t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مش كدة برضه
> والنبى تيجى نجيب لب ونقعد نقزز ونتف على بعض شبه القرود الاخوات
> :t23:


ما تقولى بالمرة وشوية موز علشان تبقى جبلاية 
:act23:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما تقولى بالمرة وشوية موز علشان تبقى جبلاية
> :act23:​



والله ماازعلك وموز كمان تحب اجيبلك فول سودانى
عشان تكمل


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> والله ماازعلك وموز كمان تحب اجيبلك فول سودانى
> عشان تكمل


اه بحبه ومتنسيش تجيبى معاكى اتنين كنز بيبسى مشبرين 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه بحبه ومتنسيش تجيبى معاكى اتنين كنز بيبسى مشبرين
> ​



اجيب شيشة تفاح :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اجيب شيشة تفاح :smile01


*لا انا كدا بقول تجيبى البوكس احسن 
ههههههههههه
عاوزة تودينا فى داهية يا بنتى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

*عاوز ابكى بجدااااااااااا
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ابكى ابكى ياسمير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا كدا بقول تجيبى البوكس احسن
> ههههههههههه
> عاوزة تودينا فى داهية يا بنتى
> *​



تيجى نصيف مع الشرطة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تيجى نصيف مع الشرطة هههههههههههههههه


*لا انا مش فاضية فى الصيف خليها فى الشتاء وانا اجى معاكى 
بس متقلقيش هبقى ازورك واجبلك عيش وحلاوة *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ابكى ابكى ياسمير


*على فكرة فى الحتةمش بهزر فعلان 
لانى بتكلم بجداااااااااا
صليلى كتير يا كيرووووووووووو
بجداااااااا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا مش فاضية فى الصيف خليها فى الشتاء وانا اجى معاكى
> بس متقلقيش هبقى ازورك واجبلك عيش وحلاوة *​


اوبا هو فى الفرح معايا وفى الحزن خلوعن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *على فكرة فى الحتةمش بهزر فعلان
> لانى بتكلم بجداااااااااا
> صليلى كتير يا كيرووووووووووو
> بجداااااااا*



ربنا معاك
دا ربنا حنين اوى ياسمير


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اوبا هو فى الفرح معايا وفى الحزن خلوعن


*ايون يا بنتى اومال ايه انتى متعرفنيش هههههههههه:ura1:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

زهقـــــان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> زهقـــــان ​


ايه حكاية الزهق النهاردة 
عموما لارا جايبة لب للناس الزهقانة هههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2013)

هههههـ طب استعجليها شوية ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه حكاية الزهق النهاردة
> عموما لارا جايبة لب للناس الزهقانة هههههههه​



ايون احنا بالخدمة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مايو 2013)

*مبقاش فيا طاقة لا ازعل ولا افرح .. حالة محايدة بلا طعم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

*جعانة ومش عارفة اكل ايه 
ونفسى قفلت من كل انواع الاكل *30:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2013)

*كله تمام وميه ميه ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مايو 2013)

*هادية .. مش مؤشر حلو عموما *


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مايو 2013)

*,.*

كل مآ أيأس ,, يظهرلى ضوء جميل يفوقنى ...* آشكركـ **إلهـى* 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2013)

*سبانخ ولا مكرونة ... ممم !! محتار ما بينهم*


----------



## V mary (4 مايو 2013)

*الجو حر جداً في المطبخ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

تعبت من كتر المشى فى الشارع مع صحابتى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 مايو 2013)

مـبسوط ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

*أحساس وعكسه ,,,,​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *أحساس وعكسه ,,,,​*


ايون احساس ايه بقى ها ها ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايون احساس ايه بقى ها ها ​




*هشي يابت :bomb:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايون احساس ايه بقى ها ها ​


الحشرية ليها ناسها هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *هشي يابت :bomb:​*


هشى وكمان يا بت 
ربنا يسامحك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الحشرية ليها ناسها هههههههههههههههه


ايون صح الحشرية ليها ناسها هههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هشى وكمان يا بت
> ربنا يسامحك ​




*شكلك هتتهشي غصب عنك
وانتي فهماني بقي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *شكلك هتتهشي غصب عنك
> وانتي فهماني بقي​*


ان ربك لخلاف الظنون 
انشالله مش ههش دلوقتى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ان ربك لخلاف الظنون
> انشالله مش ههش دلوقتى ​




*بركاتك يا شيخه رورو :new5:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هشى وكمان يا بت
> ربنا يسامحك ​



بتحطول نفسكم فى مواقف بايخة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

27 كوباية شاى ياماما وغسلت طقم الصينى مرتين
تعبت ياماما دا انا بنتك حتى


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2013)

رجلي وجعاني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2013)

حاسة بتلبك معوى فى الامعاء الغليظة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2013)

*واااااااخيرا ... حمااااام....فراااااااخ...بط....رومى....لحم معيزى خروفى جاموسى بقرى حميررررى ...كله شغاااال  .. -*
​


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2013)

*دايخ شويه 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

مهيسة


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مايو 2013)

*مش حاسس بالعيد *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *مش حاسس بالعيد *​



لييييييييييييية بس


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لييييييييييييية بس


*هههههههههههههه  
مش عارف 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مش عارف
> *​



طيب امشى روح نام
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

جعاااااااااااااااانة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 مايو 2013)

مبسووووووووووووط​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2013)

*مش عارف ليه قرفان من كل حاجة ونفسيتى فى التراب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب امشى روح نام
> هههههههههههه


دى شكلها حاله جماعيه ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## WooDyy (5 مايو 2013)

زهقان


----------



## x_philosopher (5 مايو 2013)

مبسووووط جداً....وراحة نفسية كبيرة....^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ومشهيسة


----------



## x_philosopher (5 مايو 2013)

^مشهيصة قصدك 

يا رب دايماً...خير؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2013)

مشاعر متقالبة


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

الناس كلها راحت حضرت قداس العيد فى الكنيسه و انا و اللى زيى شفناه ع النت
اكيد مبسوطه اووووووووووووى


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2013)

*حاسس ان الدنيا متقفلة فى وشى
مش لاقى خرم ابرة افرح منه​*


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *حاسس ان الدنيا متقفلة فى وشى
> مش لاقى خرم ابرة افرح منه​*



لما بكون زيك كده بعمل حاجه من تلاته
اما اصلى كتير
او اسمع مزيكا 
او اخدها من قصيره و انام
حاجات متناقضه .. مش كده؟؟؟
بس بتنفع
ربنا معاك


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> لما بكون زيك كده بعمل حاجه من تلاته
> اما اصلى كتير
> او اسمع مزيكا
> او اخدها من قصيره و انام
> ...




*شكرا ع النصيحة
هحاول .. بس غالبا هنام عشان انسى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

مش عارفة اكل يا ناس 
احس انى جعانة واقعد اكل مقدرش 
ظلم ده ولا مش ظلم بعد الصيام ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

حاسة انى خايفة
رغم ان مافياش حاجة تخوف اوى
يىىىىىىىىىى دنياااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مايو 2013)

_احساس  حلو اوى ان تعيش من اول وجديد _
_شكرآ يارب يا يسوع_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

الحمد الله
لقيتك فرحان فى حياتك مرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2013)

*مررررررررهقه جدااااااا​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2013)

*معدتى وجعتنى من الاكل *


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

زفت ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2013)

نعسان ^_^​


----------



## max mike (6 مايو 2013)

*كالعادة لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2013)

*تعببببببببببببببت 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2013)

هو البرد اللى عندى  ده مش هيخف ؟ :love34:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*تعباااااااان  جسديآآ اووووى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2013)

*مرهق جدا​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2013)

زهقانة


----------



## چاكس (7 مايو 2013)

فااااااااااااايق


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*مسافر  وخنقه السنتين جات فوق دماغى وطبلت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مايو 2013)

لسه راجعه من عند الدكتور كنت  بعمل تحليل دم : (


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2013)

...
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2013)

رغم انى عامله بلاوى من الصبح لكن مش تعبانه .. حسئ انى بلا شعور!! إنسانه بلا شعور .. حلو بردو إحساس الظلبطه تغيير.


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)

*مش عارفة بس مش مرتاحة *


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لسه راجعه من عند الدكتور كنت  بعمل تحليل دم : (




الف سلامه عليكى و ان شاء الله هيكون خير


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

فرحانه اووووووووووووى بس بحاول اقتل فرحتى احسن ما تتمش و اتصدم
ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب كملها على خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2013)

*مبسوطه وقلبى فرحااااان ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2013)

نفسى اموت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2013)

نفسى فـ حد يقولى مش هسيبڪ و فعلاً ميسبنيش


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب ع كل شئ


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2013)

مبسوط بس كل ما أفكر في المذاكرة واللي ورايااا اتعكنن
مبقتش عااارف أذاكر :smil8::smil8:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2013)

*يخربيت الفراغ !! انا هذاكر عشان مش لاقية حاجة اعملها !! 

هو انا الحال اتدهور بيا للدرجة دى:new2: *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2013)

*أخيراااااا ...قابلته *
*بعد معاناة وطولة بال وصبر ...ماكنش ينفع أتنازل عنه بسهولة*
*و أقابل حد غيره ..*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*​*:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
باتكلم عن الدكتور اللى عايز أكشف عنده بقى لى يومين
اما اللى لا يمكن كنت أتنازل عنه 
هو تمن الكشف
:t33::t33::t33:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2013)

*قلبى يؤلمنى ...... كتر خيره ...... تعبته كتير*


----------



## چاكس (8 مايو 2013)

*مشروب اسود ... ماسك الكاس فى ايدى و المشروب ساقع لقيته فى التلاجة
تفتكروا مشروب ايه ده اللى لونه اسود !!!
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مايو 2013)

*عندى حالة اسبهلال على فقدان وعى 
على شوية حاجات فوق بعضها كدا 
مش فاهمة ايه الحالة الغريبة دى *​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 مايو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *مشروب اسود ... ماسك الكاس فى ايدى و المشروب ساقع لقيته فى التلاجة
> تفتكروا مشروب ايه ده اللى لونه اسود !!!
> *


بيبسى ......


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

بيبسي يا جاكس زي ما بايبل بيقول
عرفتها لوحدي ع فكرة ماغشتهاش من بايبل


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي 
متنحة و مش مركزة خالص
يعني حالة ما بين النوم و الصحيان


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا سمير لذوقك و تقييمك
ربنا يباركك و يحميك انت كمان
بس ع فكرة انا سني مش كبير زي ما انت فاكر 
انا لسة صغنتوتة 
بس مش صغنتوتة اوي اوي يعني


----------



## x_philosopher (8 مايو 2013)

انا متنح برضو....


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2013)

*محتاجلك يارب 
انا تعبان اوووووووووى 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 مايو 2013)

*,.*

كسلآنة جداً ... مش قآدرة أقوم أعمل أى حآجة 





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2013)

لسة صاحية م النوم و بفكر انام تاني


----------



## چاكس (9 مايو 2013)

*الدنيا ربيع و الجو بديع .. قفلى على كل المواضيع *


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2013)

طالبة معايا رومانسية إنهاردة:flowers:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

نفسى اشوف صاحبتى دلوقتى ونستهبل شوية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مايو 2013)

*ملل يشل
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 مايو 2013)

:11_9_12[1]:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (9 مايو 2013)




----------



## sony2010 (10 مايو 2013)

تعب وارهاق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

*بفكر اروح انام واخطف حلم سريع كده*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بفكر اروح انام واخطف حلم سريع كده*


*تنامى طب يلا انجرى من هنا بقى بسرعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تنامى طب يلا انجرى من هنا بقى بسرعة *​


اصلك مش فاهمة انا بفكر اقوم انام بكرامتي:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اصلك مش فاهمة انا بفكر اقوم انام بكرامتي:smil13:


ههههههههههههه اه فاهمة اذا كان كدا ماشى الحقى اجرى نامى 
بدل ما كرامتك تتبعزق هههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه اه فاهمة اذا كان كدا ماشى الحقى اجرى نامى
> بدل ما كرامتك تتبعزق هههههه​


شوفتي بقي غلتطش انا:smil13:
وقطعني يامعلم بعزقني يامعلم:t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شوفتي بقي غلتطش انا:smil13:
> وقطعني يامعلم بعزقني يامعلم:t33::t33:


ههههههههههه من جهة هتقطعى فانتى هتتقطعى الحقى اجرى بقى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه من جهة هتقطعى فانتى هتتقطعى الحقى اجرى بقى ​


اصبري اصلي اللهو الخفي بيتفرج علي ماتش مصارعه عالتي في
سبيني استغل الفرصه بقي:2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اصبري اصلي اللهو الخفي بيتفرج علي ماتش مصارعه عالتي في
> سبيني استغل الفرصه بقي:2:


انت جيت يا رمضااااااااان 
طب خلى بالك بقى بدل ما يجى فاجئة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انت جيت يا رمضااااااااان
> طب خلى بالك بقى بدل ما يجى فاجئة ​


لا متقلقيش مركزة انا ومصحصحه اخر خمناشر حاجه كده:blush2:


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

*نعسااااااااااااان. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

كله حلووووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مش عارف


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

خنقه فظيعه


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مايو 2013)

* النهاردة  زى بكره وبكره زى امبارح  كلها ساعات  بتجرى ورا بعض *


----------



## Samir poet (10 مايو 2013)

*مخنووووووووق
اووووووووووووووى
وتعبان جداااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

صاحية من النوم مصدعة وباينله يوم فل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مايو 2013)

جعانة ومحتارة اكل ايه:thnk0001:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

مبسوطة شوية
او اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2013)

*مفيش !!​*


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

صباح الفل اخواتى تماف ماريا و واثقه فيك يا رب
ميرسى لكلماتكم الرقيقه و هم ان شاء الله شويه زهق و يعدوا


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعانة ومحتارة اكل ايه:thnk0001:



يارايق انت هههههههههه
حتة جبنة بيضاء فى سانكوشت تبقى روعةةةةةةةةةةةةة
بالهنا


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)

مرتاحة قوووووووووووى
اشكرك يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

معدتى بتوجعنى


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> معدتى بتوجعنى



سلامتك ياقمر


----------



## bent el noor (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

لـم أعــد اهـتـــم أن اخـــرج مــا بــداخلـــي لَـ ارتــــاح ..
 فَــ أنــــا اعتـــدت و تقـبـلـــت وضعـــي هكـــــذا .. ربمــــا الصمت أجمل!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2013)

*تعبانه​*


----------



## Seditiosus (10 مايو 2013)

"Seditio iam est"

التمرد بدأ بالفعل!


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

*مش قادر اخد نفسي *​


----------



## thebreak-up (10 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش قادر اخد نفسي *​



*سلامتك الف سلامة. خير ان شاء الله؟ *


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

احساسي ايجابي جدا واللي جاي احلي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *سلامتك الف سلامة. خير ان شاء الله؟ *




*الله يسلمك يا جميل 
مش عارف بس ده مش طبيعي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

*احساس مؤلم جداااااا انك لا تعرف ما بك غير.........انك فاقد شئ لا يمكن وصفه!!!!!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

الحمدلله برغم كل شئ


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

انا تعبانة اوى , مش عارفه اخف ابدا , والشغل كمان هيقضى عليا بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2013)

زعلانة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (11 مايو 2013)

اشكرك ربنا علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال
اشكرك يارب ماشي الحال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

لسه صاحية حالا وجعااااااااااااانة اووووي ^,^


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2013)

تعبانة بجد , والادوية اللى اخدتها مخليانى فى عالم اخر 
انا طير فى السما


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)

*اكتساب اصدقاء جُدد شىء مخلينى فى منتهى السعاده *


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تعبانة بجد , والادوية اللى اخدتها مخليانى فى عالم اخر
> انا طير فى السما




الف سلامه عليكي :love34:


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 مايو 2013)

*قلقانه اوى اوى اوى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مايو 2013)

*,.*

كإنى مآشية على حبل 




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

مش جايلى نووووووووم 
اعاااااااااا​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 مايو 2013)

*ياربىىىىى على الاحساس الخنقه الا حسيته الفجر 
بابا صحبتى المقربه مات 2 الفجر  
يارب استرها على ابويا انا خايفه عليه لانه تعبان اوى *


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2013)

احساس حلو​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

هطرشق
بس


----------



## WooDyy (12 مايو 2013)

زفت ...


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2013)

كل سنه وانا طيبه
النهارده كان عيد الام عندنا 
وجاتني هدايا وورد كتير


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كل سنه وانا طيبه
> النهارده كان عيد الام عندنا
> وجاتني هدايا وورد كتير


*كان عيد الام عندكم ازاى يعنى يا تماف 
:11azy:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2013)

تعبانه-- بس مش عارفا إيه تاعبنى-- حسى انى بطلع صهد و محمره--  يمكن حساسيه و لا إيه!!


----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كان عيد الام عندكم ازاى يعنى يا تماف
> :11azy:*​



عيد الام هنا بيجي الاحد التاني من شهر مايو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2013)

متعصبه اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> عيد الام هنا بيجي الاحد التاني من شهر مايو


اها فهمت انا قولت ايه ده هو عيد الام بيجى مرتين وانا معرفش 
هههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

*,.*

يعنى أنآ أرش صمغ فى آلسرير وعيونى ولآ أعمل أيه :a82:
نفسى أنـآآآآم 
 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

الكاريزما بتاعت بعض الاشخاص بتخلينا اوقات كتير نقبل منهم حاجات كتيرة , ومش بس كده , ده كمان نسقفلهم ونحييهم عليها حتى لو كانت حاجات مش منطقية وغلط , معرفش ده بسبب اننا بنكون متنيمين  مغناطيسيا تحت تأثير الكاريزما , ولا ده بسبب تفاهتنا ؟


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2013)

معدتى وجعانى بغباء


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2013)

وبقينا بنُعجب بحاجات غريبة , ونسقف ونهلل لحاجات غريبة جدا 
وخصوصا البنات , مالكم يابنات ؟ ايه جرالكم ؟ علقكو  ليه بيوقف كده مرة واحدة قدام اى كلمتين حلوين حتى لو عارفين انهم اى كلام فى اى كلام ؟ بتوقفو تنبهرو قدام الكاريزما بدون اى منطق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

*نشكر ربنا ..اخيرًا بدأت افوق و ارجع اضحك *


----------



## WooDyy (13 مايو 2013)

أأأه ..


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## WooDyy (14 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## چاكس (14 مايو 2013)

اشطة جدا .. هاكل النهاردة من ايد مامى ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 مايو 2013)

ولا اي اندهاشة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

بغلى من جوايا ونفسى اطلعه على حد ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 مايو 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2013)

*تاكس 

اقرب سرير يا أوسطة يسترها معاك دنيا و اخرة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

*فكري شارد زي قارب .......... جوا بحر مالوش نهايه
الله عليكى يا بت يا رورو بتقولى حكم والنعمة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 مايو 2013)

خديني معاكي يا شقاوة اعملي معروف
بس خدي بالك انتي اللي هتدفعي اجرة التاكس 

و ايه الكلام الكبير دا يا بت يا رورو (ما تزعليش لو قولتلك يا بت انتي اختي و ساحبتي يعني)
شكلك بدأتي تعقلي


----------



## V mary (15 مايو 2013)

*زبالة قمامة حثاله قرف نكد زهق تعب إرهاق كفاية ابقي اكمل بكرة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و ايه الكلام الكبير دا يا بت يا رورو (ما تزعليش لو قولتلك يا بت انتي اختي و ساحبتي يعني)
> شكلك بدأتي تعقلي


*هههههههههههه لا يا قلبى قولى اللى يعجبك مش بزحل انا  
بس ايه رايك فى الكلمتين اللى قولتهم دووووووول*​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 مايو 2013)

*عادى يعنى 
هى اول مره؟؟؟
لتكن مشيئتك يا رب*


----------



## Strident (15 مايو 2013)

سعييييد والنهاردة وامبارح بالليل حلوين اوي....مزاااج


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مايو 2013)

انا حاسة انى بنتهى , لانى مش قادرة اكمل فى الحياة , نفسى انها تنتهى , لانها متستحقش تتعاش , تعبت خلاص , تعبت يارب وانت عارف قد ايه انا تعبت , انا مش عارفه انت خلتنى اجى الحياة ليه اصلا ؟


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2013)




----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2013)

وصلت لاخر تعب ممكن اتحمله 
مش عارف الجاى ممكن يبقى ازاى 
لا عارف اعيش كدة ولا فى ايدى حاجة اعملها 
اللى زيي مالهمش مكان فى الدنيا دى


----------



## چاكس (15 مايو 2013)

*الدنيا حلوة و احلى سنين بنعيشها و احنا يا ناس عاشقين ..
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*الصداع هو صديقي الذي كلما ساء المزاج كان اول الحاضرين *
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

مورسي سوس ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

*انا اتعشيت كتير اووي 
حاسه اني عامله زي الولد ده متنحه و مش قادره اتنفس*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا اتعشيت كتير اووي
> حاسه اني عامله زي الولد ده متنحه و مش قادره اتنفس*




هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


اخص عليكي كده برضو تضحكي عليا وانا منفوخه ومتنحه:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اخص عليكي كده برضو تضحكي عليا وانا منفوخه ومتنحه:smile01




ههههههههههههههه
اصل اول مادخلت اقول احساسي اتفاجأه ههههههه
فقلت ابعت احساسي هههههههه
عثل والنحمه عثل أمووواه ^_^
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

مدايق جدا من اللىاكلت قلب  حاجة مستفزة جدا


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا اتعشيت كتير اووي
> حاسه اني عامله زي الولد ده متنحه و مش قادره اتنفس*



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تعيسة (16 مايو 2013)

زهقانة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مايو 2013)

مبســــوط

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2013)

نشكر الله​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*قررت أكون مبسوطة ... ومش هسمح لحآجة تغيرنى ***






*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2013)

*فقدان شهية للحياه باكملها *​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

احساس زفت لم ترتب القنوات الاوربى والنايل سات بتاع ساعتيين .....


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*احساااااااااااااس  حلو اوى لما تخلص جيش 
ههههههههههههههههه
نشكر الله 
قدوة حسنه 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

احساس متزفت اكثر لم تلقى غالبية القنوات الاسلامية كثيرة جداً وأنت بتحذف ........
نفسى يعملوا قمر كدة ,ويسموا القمر "الاسلاميين "


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
باظ التلفزيوووووووووووووووووون

عقوبالكم


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> باظ التلفزيوووووووووووووووووون
> 
> عقوبالكم


*هههههههه  الله يبارك فيك  ههههههههههههه  مش عاوزين النهارده ههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مايو 2013)

فرحـــــــــــــانـــــــــــة ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*زعلان على حد بعزه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

في حد من الجيران مشغل اغنيه بيئة جداا ومعليها عالاخر وجابلي صداع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بيئة بيئة الصراحه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> في حد من الجيران مشغل اغنيه بيئة جداا ومعليها عالاخر وجابلي صداع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اغنية ايه يا بطتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

رورو  قال:


> اغنية ايه يا بطتى ​


انا عارفه يابنتي كل اللي فهمته منها كلمتين

*اه يابت ياخايبه اعصابي سايبه:t9::t9:

*طيب هو اعصابه سايبه يروح يشرب ميه بسكر يوجع دماغي انا ليييييييييييه:smil8::smil8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عارفه يابنتي كل اللي فهمته منها كلمتين
> 
> *اه يابت ياخايبه اعصابي سايبه:t9::t9:
> 
> *طيب هو اعصابه سايبه يروح يشرب ميه بسكر يوجع دماغي انا ليييييييييييه:smil8::smil8:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

اغنية لوكال لوكال بصحيح
مين المستفز دا
دا قريب رورو و لا ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اغنية لوكال لوكال بصحيح
> مين المستفز دا
> دا قريب رورو و لا ايه ؟


ايه ده ومال رورو دوقتى ما انا ساكتة اهووووووو 
اسكت ينكشونى اتكلم يقولولى اسكتى 
اولعلكم فى نفسى بقى ولا اعمل ايييييييه 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

ههههههه انا بهزر معاكي يا بنيتي موش تزعلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه انا بهزر معاكي يا بنيتي موش تزعلي


هههههههههه مش تقولى كدا من الصبح 
اذاكان كدا ماشى 
ماانا عارفة :t30:​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مايو 2013)

ههههههه طويب


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2013)

لحظات صعبه ف حياتي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

بسمع اغنيه اصعب فراق لجورج ومندمجه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

_زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

بشرب نسكافيه ورايقة اخر روقااااااان ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مفيش أحلى من إنكـ تنآم كتيــر وتصحى فآيق ورآيق :t23:






*.،*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*زهق وملل
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

*احساس ممزوج بين الفرح والحزن
اما "تحلم" بشخص وحشك جدا جدا
وتصحي تلاقيه مجرد "حلم"!
*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*تعبت عيونى وجعتنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*احساس وحش اووووووى 
لما تتصل بحد غالى عليك 
وميردش وتتصل تانى جرس وميردش 
بتقى حاسس نبضات قلبك اسرع من القطر 
ما بين خوف وافكار وحشة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

هدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2013)

مبسووووووووووووووط اشكرك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*جعاااااااااانة نوووووووم*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

مبسوووووووووووووطه لشئ كان تحقيقه مستحيل

شكرا ليك يا يسوع​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

:36_11_10:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

نفسي اقعد عالمنتدي كتير بس مش هينفع


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

دوخت وانا مركزه معاه 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

*مبسوطه معرفش ليه مع انى عندى شغل الصبح بدرى و اكيد مش هعرف اصحى
بس قاعده بسمع ترنيمتى المفضله و مزاجى زى الفل *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7enkps95lg


----------



## Marina coptic (19 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احساس وحش اووووووى
> لما تتصل بحد غالى عليك
> وميردش وتتصل تانى جرس وميردش
> بتقى حاسس نبضات قلبك اسرع من القطر
> ما بين خوف وافكار وحشة *​



*ماتقلقيش يا رورو
توقعى خير و ان شاء الله ربنا يطمنك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

قرفانة وتعبانة
بعدت عن الكل حتى اصحابى سيبتهم
قرفااااااااااااااانة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مايو 2013)

*مج اورانج فريش سااااااااقع .. ف عز الحر ... اووووووووووووووووووووووة *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

حاجة سقاعة بيبس ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2013)

*الله يخربيت الحر *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## چاكس (19 مايو 2013)

نعسااااااااان


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2013)

زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## amalon (19 مايو 2013)

*أمل يملأ قلبي..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2013)

*مغص جامد جداً
وقلق علي البت العيانه دي 
ربنا يستر *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

بتفرج على فيلم كينج كونج
ورايقة اخر روقاان ​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2013)

*عاوز اكتب حاجة جديده ومش عارف اجمع ابطلها 
بس حاسس انها هتبقى جامدة 
اسمها الصلب على طريقة 2013
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

_*حلوووووووة *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

*اوف زهقت من النور اللى كل شوية يقطع 
مرتين فى اليوم ده كتير اووووووووووى *​


----------



## bent el noor (20 مايو 2013)

وحيدة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*حالتين وفاة فيوم واحد *
*صعبه شويه  *
*نشكر الله *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوف زهقت من النور اللى كل شوية يقطع
> مرتين فى اليوم ده كتير اووووووووووى *​


متفكرنيش بالنور:94:

الله يخربيتشك يامرسي:act31:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

خاااااايفة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*مخنوق 
*​


----------



## چاكس (21 مايو 2013)

*حالة كدا من الضياااااااع *


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مايو 2013)

*,.*

عندى مذآكرة وحآجآت قد كدآ ، وسيبآهم وقآعدة
مفيش أى إحسآس بآلمسئولية :act23:

 





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2013)

*عمومًا ..مش مرتاحة .. بس هتصرف *


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 مايو 2013)

عقلي وقلبي بيتخانقوا وأنا تايه بينهم :\​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 مايو 2013)

انا كومان ايمي عندى مذاكره و هم ما يتلم و سايبة كل حاجة و قاعدة ع المنتدى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

نعسااااااانه خلاص صاحيا من 4 و ربع الصبح شغل  مستمر و مشاوير و لف لحد دلقوت-- خلاااااااااص عينى بتقفل وحدهاااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## thebreak-up (21 مايو 2013)

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااان. تصبحوا على الف خير. *


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2013)

يارب تعبان ومخنوق بس جاسس ان ايدك هتتمجد قريب ​


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

راميه نفسى فى الدنيا تشيلنى و تحطنى بمزاجها و مفيش فى ايدى غير الصلاه و كلمه واحده 
دبرنى يا رب


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2013)

بجد نفسى احضر القداس , ليا فترة محضرتش , يارب اعرف اصحى بدرى الاحد الجاى واقدر اروح


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

جايبة اخرى
وشكلى هنفجر فى وش حد
ههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 مايو 2013)

مضطرب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 مايو 2013)

*رايقة جدًا *


----------



## thebreak-up (22 مايو 2013)

*شايف الشياطين بتنطنط قدامي، حاسس نفسي بركان وراح يفقع، طالع من مشاجرة مع اختى ومش مستحمل حدّ. *


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مايو 2013)

*,.*

حسآنى بلعب أنآ وآلكهربآ أستغآمية :99:





*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
وعندى ملللللللللللللللللللللللل اوى اوى


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مايو 2013)

*,.*

فيه *بغبغآن* زى بتآع إعلآن sun bites بيزن على دمآغى
قومى ذآكرى أحسن , قومى ذآكرى أحسن ... *بآكـ بآكـ بآكـ :smile01*





*.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة ياجبابرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*لسة صاحية من النوم ومصدعة جدااااااااااا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2013)

*احساس بالارتياح وبالرضا عن النفس​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2013)

*حرااااااااان وزهقااااان*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2013)

شاردة الذهن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

نعسانة لسة صاحية من النوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2013)

*مررررهقه جدااااا بس مبسوووطه جدااا جدااااااااااااا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

_*عاوزة انام مع انى لسة صاحية *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

عينى وجعتنى من كتر البص


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*صدااااااااااااع رخمممممممم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*ايه الجو ده قربت اتسلق *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

ايدى وقفت


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

_الحالة زفت مطين بطين_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2013)

*حاسة انى متفائلة على مبسوطة على فرحانه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

احبيبتى ياجونار قلبى داب من الانصهار


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 مايو 2013)

*,.

*متدغدغة جسدياً + مرتآحة نفسياً + مبسوطة روحياً = كله تمآآآم 
*





.،*​


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2013)

قلقانه وخايفة  متوترة نتيجة بنتى هعرفها كمان دقايق  .. انا اللى متولية مذاكرتها من الالف للياء الموضوع بالنسبة ليا كبير كبير مش مجرد نتيجة دا تحدى


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*زهقاااااااااان *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

انت طول عمرك زهقان يابابا


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انت طول عمرك زهقان يابابا


لا من يوم ما عرفتيك بث ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

لالا انا زى الفل انا موزة فى نظر الكل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه  مين اللى قال كدااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

انا
 يابرنس


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> قلقانه وخايفة  متوترة نتيجة بنتى هعرفها كمان دقايق  .. انا اللى متولية مذاكرتها من الالف للياء الموضوع بالنسبة ليا كبير كبير مش مجرد نتيجة دا تحدى



ربنا معاكى يا تاسونى​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

انا مبسوط وفرحان ومرتاح..امتحاناتى خلصت وقاعد على احلى واكبر منتدى مسيحي فى العالم تفتكروا هبقي ايه؟!​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*صدق   اللى قال هم يبكى وهم يضحك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2013)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2013)

عندي امتحان الصبح
عايز دعوات بغباء


----------



## چاكس (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

*حلوووووووووة *​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2013)

احساس غريب
غنوة حليمو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## thebreak-up (26 مايو 2013)

*مصدوووووووووووووم من صديق ملحد ليا في حواري معاه اليوم لأول مرة عرفت اني لا اعني له شيء وبأني واحد غبي. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 مايو 2013)

...
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 مايو 2013)

منسوطه انا هههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

مش عارفة
تقريبا عاوزة اصوت


----------



## چاكس (28 مايو 2013)

*لسه صاحى من النوم و عايز انام*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*وادنى وجعنى
وعاوزة انام*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2013)

---- نفسى الدنيا تخلص بئا-- زهقت من الدنيا دى-- انام بئا اصحى الاقيها خلصت هههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مايو 2013)

نعسان ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

وانا نعسانة برغم ان لسة صاحية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (29 مايو 2013)

عايز انام وكل ما افتكر المدير اللى فى الشركة الجديد  بتجيلى كوابيس

هى ديتها رصاصة زى ماقال عمرو اديب ....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

زهقانة


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
حآسة بحآجآت كتير مع بعض
ممكن أقول " *توتر لذيذ* " 





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (30 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا 

كتيرررررررررررر جداااااااااا 

يارب كمل اللى بدايته معايا 

 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2013)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه-:new2:--
 رغم ان يومى بداء من 4:45 الصبح-- و ممتد لحد الساعه 10:30 بليل-- بس زهقانه من الشغل و الالتزام و الارف و الابحاث و المحاضره الممله:act31:-- بعد ما شاب ودوه الكتاب-- حد يدى كورس يوم الخميس بلييييل اخر الاسبوع :a82:-- لييييييه-:big4: اوووووووووووووووووووف:36_1_10:
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
نفسى اخرج اتفسح 
:36_19_5:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*مبسوطة عشان رايحة الكنيسة بكرة اتناول وبعدين احضر اعداد خدام
فرحانة خالص عشان كمان هقعد مع زميلتى حبيبتى مش شوفتها بقالى ياما*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2013)

هــدوء​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

عينى بتوجعنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2013)

*مبسووووووطة وحاسة بأيد ربنا قووووووووى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2013)

قمة الارهاق مش قادر افتح عينيا


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

نشكر ربنا حلوة


----------



## بايبل333 (31 مايو 2013)

باكل عنب احمر .....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

اممممممممممم حرانة اوى من كتر القعدة والفرهتة اللى كانت فى الكنيسة
ومبسوطة انى غلست على استاذى فى اعداد خدام
لحظة هبلى لاتعوض ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اممممممممممم حرانة اوى من كتر القعدة والفرهتة اللى كانت فى الكنيسة
> ومبسوطة انى غلست على استاذى فى اعداد خدام
> لحظة هبلى لاتعوض ههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه   :yahoo:  :yahoo:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

يالهوووووووووووووووى







يارب مارينا ترضى تتدينى العشرة جنية بتوعى ياربىىىىىىىىه يالهوى على الهبل بتاعى ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 مايو 2013)

احسن برضوههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2013)

*حاسة انى جالى طرش من صوت ضرب النار 
اللى سمعاه فى الفرح اللى جنبنا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 مايو 2013)

نفسي امسك خدود كلبوظه كدا واقرص فيها واعض  هههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

اتفضلي خدودى ما تغلاش عليكي بس من غير عض لو سمحتى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اتفضلي خدودى ما تغلاش عليكي بس من غير عض لو سمحتى




هههههههههههههههههههه
حببتي هو انا اقدر اعمل كدا معاكي داانتي حببتي 
:wub:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ههههههه تسلميلي حبيبت قلبى انتي يا ناس


----------



## چاكس (1 يونيو 2013)

*سامع صوت واحدة جارتنا فى العمارة واقفة تحت البيت و عمالة تنادى على جوزها يحدف لها مفتاح باب العمارة 
جوزها يظهر نايم ... ايه رأيكم ؟؟ مش هفتح لها .. الهانم لحد 2 بعد النص الليل برا ... خليها برا بقى *_*
شرير انا .. صح ؟*


----------



## bent el noor (1 يونيو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *سامع صوت واحدة جارتنا فى العمارة واقفة تحت البيت و عمالة تنادى على جوزها يحدف لها مفتاح باب العمارة
> جوزها يظهر نايم ... ايه رأيكم ؟؟ مش هفتح لها .. الهانم لحد 2 بعد النص الليل برا ... خليها برا بقى *_*
> شرير انا .. صح ؟*



هو. ده احساسك يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟ انك شرير



قوم افتح للست حرام عليك وبلاش نانا


نداله يعنى.  هههههه


انا بقى حاسة انى متغاظة من حد معين.  ههههههههه


----------



## Marina coptic (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يالهوووووووووووووووى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ايه؟؟؟ افندم ؟؟؟ مارينا دى تبقى انا؟؟؟
يا هانم العشره جنيه دى اتصادرت خلاص
حد لاقى رصيد يكلم المز اليومين دول ؟؟؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

لا يا جاكس ما تفتحلهاش 
عشان تحرم ترجع متأخرة تانى 
انا بس بهدى النفوس ع فكرة


----------



## Marina coptic (1 يونيو 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> هو. ده احساسك يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟ انك شرير
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا بأه متغاظه منك انتى و زعلانه كمان :a82:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2013)

*حاسس اني بلف حوالين نفسي​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

نعسانة اوى وانا لسة صاحية
اية دا اوفين ههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2013)

*اشكرك يارب احسن بكتير​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

عنــدى أحساســ غريبــ أوى  ... أحســاس أنــى  عايــزة أروحــ حتــة بعيــدة ... مفيهــاش حــد أعــرفه ويكــون فيهــا  بحــر ... وأعــد تــلات أيــام ... طــول التــلات أيــام دول بقــى أعــد  قــدام البحــر وأعــد أعيــط كتيــر أوى ... ولمــا أرتــاح أرجــع بقــى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

مرتاحة الى حد ما ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

فرحانة
روحنا الملاهى
وقاعدنا نلعب بالكرة مع العيال الصغيره
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

*حرااااااانة يا نااااااس اعااااااااااا*​


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2013)

اعصابي تلفت :ranting:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

*البرد بيقضى عليا *


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2013)

زهق كالعادة هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ايدى وجعنى
وتحبانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

لسة صاحية وملحقتش انام ورايا مشوار ضرورى 
وانا لما ابقى مش نايمة ببقى مهيسة ههههههههه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*مفيش !!​*


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2013)

*عاااادى​*


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

عادى نشكوره ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2013)

*احساس  اى حد مخلص جيش ههههههههههههه
نشكر ربنا عدو 
*​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *احساس  اى حد مخلص جيش ههههههههههههه
> نشكر ربنا عدو
> *​



*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياجون
الف مبروك ياجميل .. وانا مقدر احساسك .. عشان انا كمان حاسس نفس الاحساس
فرحة كبيرة خاااااااالص​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ياجون
> الف مبروك ياجميل .. وانا مقدر احساسك .. عشان انا كمان حاسس نفس الاحساس
> فرحة كبيرة خاااااااالص​*


ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك فحياتك اللى جايه


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك فحياتك اللى جايه



*ومعاك ياجميل​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

صداااااااااااااااع​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2013)

*حر ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
كان الدنيا بتمطر كور نار​*


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2013)

*حر ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
كان الدنيا بتمطر كور نار​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

*احنا متنا ودخلنا النار ولا ايه 
ايه الحر ده يا جدعان قربت اتبخر *​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 يونيو 2013)

حبة بروود على روقان كدة​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوق*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

تهيس على هبل يدى جنان


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2013)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

مبلمه مش عارفه افكر


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

فرحااااااان اوى..بنعمة ربنا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2013)

*لا ده كتير بجد النور يقطع 3 مرات لحد دلوقتى 
وكل ما يقطع اقوم معرفش انام 
وبعد ما يجى انام تانى لحد ما جالى صداع 
عاوزة امسك مرسى اقتله *​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*وهو القتل يكفى *
*لازم يتعذب زى ما بيعذبنا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

لسة صاحية من النوم لقيت النور مقطوع استسلم تؤ تؤ تؤ


نمت تانى :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوق من الدولة*
*والكهرباء*
*ومرسى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

حرررررررررررررانة


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (3 يونيو 2013)

مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2013)

حاسة بالقرف و الاشمئزاز !!!! شئ مقرف لاقصى درجة حقيقى !!!


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (3 يونيو 2013)

مهزوزه فى ثقنى بكل مااعرفهم


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*ضايع *
*انا مش انا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2013)

عادى فى العادى


----------



## Samir poet (3 يونيو 2013)

*زعلان اوى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

حرانة اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2013)

*كله تمام نشكر ربنا ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
*مود جميل* و*قلب سعيد* و*آلحيآة بمبى* .. بس نفسى أنآم 





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2013)

*النور قاطع والجو حر والمود زفت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يونيو 2013)

*انا قلبي متوغوش جداا

النور بقاله ساعتين متواصل مقطعش ياتري في ايه**



*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا قلبي متوغوش جداا
> 
> النور بقاله ساعتين متواصل مقطعش ياتري في ايه**
> 
> ...


*الرجل اللى بيقطعه تلاقى مقيل ساعتين كدا متقلقيش هيقوم دلوقتى وهيقطعه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

اهو قطعه ياواثقة ارتاحتى ملحقتش المسلسل التركى من اوله هههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يونيو 2013)

*كنت ناوية اذاكر و اشد حيلى .. بس يلا اهو الاعمال بالنيات .. هنوى و اذاكر ؟؟ الاتنين ؟؟ *


----------



## محمد الدالى (4 يونيو 2013)

*انا مبسوط ومش زعلان *​


----------



## چاكس (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2013)

*أنا حاسة إن الشمس لسه موجودة و بترقص سلو مع القمر !*
​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2013)

*متعصبة وحاسة العفاريت بتتنطط فى وشى*


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كنت ناوية اذاكر و اشد حيلى .. بس يلا اهو الاعمال بالنيات .. هنوى و اذاكر ؟؟ الاتنين ؟؟ *




اعتقد شعورى بالمثل 

 

كنت عايزه اعمل كده :close_tem
​


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2013)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يونيو 2013)

*زهقاااااااان *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يونيو 2013)

_*اصعب احساس بيوجع لما تكون تعبان اوى *_
_*وتلاقى حد بيقولك تفائل طيب هو انت عارف الدنيا عاملة ايه فيا ؟!!*_
_*متعرفش صح *_
_*متحكمش عليا انى كئيب وبنكد عليك *_
_*وعلى اصحابى  حاول تحس بالى فيا *_
_*عل ىالعموم انامتشكر لناس كتير قالتلى انى كئيب  وبحب الحزن *_
_*بجد  عرفتكم بحق وحقيقى *_
_*ومتشكر ليكم تانى مرة*_ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)

لسانى بيوجعنى من كتر الرغى مع اصحابى

وزهقااااااااانة زهق اخر ديناصور اصحابه انقرضوا ومش فاضل غيره


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2013)

سنااانى ااااه بتتفتفت لوحدها و تتحول لكور رمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حسى انى هبقى منغير سنان قريب-- قاصدى منغير شنان :hlp:
و هضحك كدا شهشهشهشهشهشهشهشه:big4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سنااانى ااااه بتتفتفت لوحدها و تتحول لكور رمل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> حسى انى هبقى منغير سنان قريب-- قاصدى منغير شنان :hlp:
> و هضحك كدا شهشهشهشهشهشهشهشه:big4:


*شلامة شنانك يا حبوا ههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## keko0o (5 يونيو 2013)

*confused*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوووقه اوووووووى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2013)

معرفشششششش


----------



## sparrow (5 يونيو 2013)

نفسي اقعد في اوضه ضلمه لمدة اسبوع مشفش حد ولا حد يشوفني


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2013)

*قلقان*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2013)

*النهارده عندي كريزة ضحك فظيعه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2013)

متغاظه:a82: من اتنين هنا :t17:​


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2013)

صداع 
وعينى وجعانى جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

*نفسى انام ومش جايلى نوم ابدا 
وبكرة يوم طويل اووووووووى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى انام ومش جايلى نوم ابدا
> وبكرة يوم طويل اووووووووى *​


*هُوووهُووو
ننا نام ننا نام
وادبحلك جوزين حماام
هُوووهُوووو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هُوووهُووو
> ننا نام ننا نام
> وادبحلك جوزين حماام
> هُوووهُوووو*


هههههههههههه تصدقى نمت يابت 
بس ايه النصب ده فين الحمام انا عاوزة حمام مليشى دعوة 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه تصدقى نمت يابت
> بس ايه النصب ده فين الحمام انا عاوزة حمام مليشى دعوة
> ​


*يخرب عقليتك انتي لسه صاحيه
مفيش حمام هششش ياحمام*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

عينى بتوجعنى وعاوزة انام

بس انا بهاجم النوم قبل مايهاجمنى


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2013)

*يارب عدى اليومين دول على خير​*


----------



## چاكس (6 يونيو 2013)

*قررت استعيد حياتى الطبيعية من تانى .. كفاية نت و ضياع وقت على الفاضى .. قررت مبقاش سيس ^_^*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *قررت استعيد حياتى الطبيعية من تانى .. كفاية نت و ضياع وقت على الفاضى .. قررت مبقاش سيس ^_^*




يعنى انا سيس بتشتمنى ياواد وجرئت :t32:

ازاااااااااااااااااااااى :a82:


----------



## keko0o (6 يونيو 2013)

bardo confused


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

محطمة غذائيا

ومحدش يسالنى ازاى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2013)

بقالى اسبوووووه بحلم بكب كيك من واحد رهيب مش بعدى عنده غير مره فى الاسبوع-- و بعد انتظار اسبوع اروح الاقى المحل قافل-- ببص على الفيس بتاعهم لقيتهم نقلو المقر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء---
 حظ هبااااااااب


----------



## soso a (6 يونيو 2013)

نشكروووووووه مبسوطه وفاضيلى يوم بس 

ههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2013)

*مررررررررررررررررررهقه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2013)

تصبحو على خييير حبايبى كلكم--
 انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام-- او نمت خلاص اصلا --- بااااى اشوفكم بكره


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

تحبانة


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يونيو 2013)

مبسوط روحياً ومرتاح نفسياً​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2013)

*أخدت قرار انى ابقى كويسة .. و هبقى  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2013)

*دور برد مخلينى شبه الفرخة الدايخة *
*وكمان اليوم النهاردة كان طووووووووويل بس حقيقى استمتعت جدا 
واخدت بركة كبيرة وراجعة روحانيا ممتلئة *​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2013)

*يارب يكون اللى جاى احسن من اللى فات​*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب
دايما ايديك محاوطنى
و ابتسامتك الحلوة مفرحانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

ما حدش يقدر يكسرك حبيبتي لارا طول ما انا عايشة على وجه الارض
لانى مش هسمحله !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يونيو 2013)

*احاسيس جميلة وشبع روحى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

هنساك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 يونيو 2013)

كنت متنكدة و فرحت و بعدها رجعت اتنكدت اكتر م الاول و دخلت ف حالة اكتئاب 
I'm so sad ):


----------



## انت شبعي (7 يونيو 2013)

لأ مش هضعف تاني كفاية اللي حصلي 
هفرح و اضحك و العب رغم كل شئ
و ضحكتي هتنور الدنيا على طول


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2013)

*عديها على خير يااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

مش متاثرة ولا منهارة 
انت سقطت من عينى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2013)

الحمدلله فرحااانه  ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يونيو 2013)

*مبسوط ونفسى كل اللى حواليا يكونو مباسيط زى كدا *
*^_^*​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2013)

*درجة الحرارة عندنا فى اسوان 43
حرااااااااااااااااااام هموووووووووووووت من الحر
لا مراوح نافعة ولا تكييف نافع .. ادخل الفريزر يعنى ولا اعمل ايه بالظبط​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2013)

تعباااااانة ونفسى انام ومش عارفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2013)

مصدومة ومش عارفة اصدق مين
يارب ساعدنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يونيو 2013)

*لسة صاحية وعاوزة اتخانق مع اى حد 
*
:act19::act19::act19:​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2013)

*ملل وزهق
يارب عدى اليومين دول بسرعة ارجوك​*


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2013)

*ملل وزهق
يارب عدى اليومين دول بسرعة ارجوك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يونيو 2013)

حرانة وزهقانة ومتشائمة وقرفانة ومكتئبة اووووووووف ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

نعسااااااااااااااااااااااانه بطريقه غريييبه----  هنام على المكتب مش قااادرا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة شوية ونفسى ارزع اللى مزعلنى كف الزقه فى الحيطة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مبسوطة شوية ونفسى ارزع اللى مزعلنى كف الزقه فى الحيطة


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  ممكن طيب ترزعى المكتب ممكن اتخض و افوق من الى انا فيه--
 دماغى سقتت على المكتب و جت زميله ليا صحتنى!! يادى الفضيحا اعمل إيهههه
مش قادرا بناااااااام--اروح اغسل وشى بمايه ساقعه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

روحى اغسلى فضحتينى قدام الانجليز
اوعى تكونى فى الشغل
هتبقى هيبك راحت يامعلمة ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> روحى اغسلى فضحتينى قدام الانجليز
> اوعى تكونى فى الشغل
> هتبقى هيبك راحت يامعلمة ههههههههههههههههههه


 
 ايوا فى الشغل :t39: ههههههههههههههه بس المدير مسافر--
مش قااادراااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

برضه هيبتك ضاعت ههههههههههههههه
انا بصحى ضميرك بس هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> برضه هيبتك ضاعت ههههههههههههههه
> انا بصحى ضميرك بس هههههههههههههههه


 ضاعت ضاعت ههههههههههههههههههه
 المهم اناااام و بعد كدا اقوم ادور عليها ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه طيب ياباشا هتوحشنا فى الغربة ههه


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2013)

*مفيش جديد .. ماشى الحال​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)

عادي 
ماشي الحال
وان ما مشيش ها انزل ازقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

حرقت دم لما تحضر الشربه و تفتح كيس المولخيه المجمده و تحطها فى الشربه و شويه تلاقى المولخيه غريبه وورقها كبير :thnk0001:
 و تكتشف فى الاخر  إنها سبانخ


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2013)

محتااااااااااااااااااره


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*نشكر الله  على كل حال *
*برضو مبسوط *
*هههههههههههههه *
* مش مصدق نفسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *نشكر الله  على كل حال *
> *برضو مبسوط *
> *هههههههههههههه *
> * مش مصدق نفسى *​


*ههههههههه اللهم لاحسد *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اللهم لاحسد *​


*ثح ثح  هههههههههههههههه:act23::act23::act23:
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 يونيو 2013)

...​


----------



## sparrow (9 يونيو 2013)

ارفانه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يونيو 2013)

*اجمل احساس
انك تقول "الحمدلله"
عن رضا واقتناع
*


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> ​


احساس جماعى ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

احساسى
انا بتسف يامعتز


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> احساس جماعى ههههههههههههه




*
ههههههههههه ده باينه هيبقى مرار طافح​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2013)

نفسي اقطع راسي وارميها فى اى حته بعيد عنى علشان الصداع يحل عنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2013)

*بطلع من نقرة لدحديرة و من فخ لفخ :59:*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه ده باينه هيبقى مرار طافح​*


ثح 
خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

الشركة بتولع ياماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> نفسي اقطع راسي وارميها فى اى حته بعيد عنى علشان الصداع يحل عنى


وتفتكر ان بكدا  الصداع هيروح ؟؟؟



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بطلع من نقرة لدحديرة و من فخ لفخ :59:*


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:



:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة كان نفسى فى خروجة زى دى من زمان 
مياه وهواء احساس بالانتعاش ههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يونيو 2013)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*  قى ناس كدا لما تكلمهم تبقى عامل زى الاهطل *_
_* هههههه او العبيط *_
_* ولا مانا عارف *_
_* الهبل ولا هطل ولا عبط ؟؟؟*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يونيو 2013)

نعسانة ولسة صاحية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2013)

عند دكتور الأسنان. أعاااا. خايفامن الحقنه .. يا برى .. عائزاةاقومواجرى.


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2013)

مفعول البنج راااح رااااح-- و الوجع شغاااال يا انشراااح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2013)

تصبحوا على خير الانتيبيوتك 1000 و مسكن 500 خلاااااص -- بناااااااااااااااام
 سلااااااااااام للكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2013)

*هلكانة من التعب *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

احسن من امبارح بكتييييييير
الحمدلله ^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يونيو 2013)

*تعبان  اووووى  بس نشكرالله مرتاح نفسيآ*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

تمام احسن من إمبارح   نشكر ربنا


----------



## mera22 (11 يونيو 2013)

*حلوووووه شوووويه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

كولكشن احاسيس مش حلوه--- زهق على قرف على اكتئاب على خنئه على معرفش ايه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

لسا بدرى بس بفكر أنام يمكن مقمش ... تبقى مصلحة هههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

مخنوووووووووقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

نشكر ربنا ......


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*يارب عديها على خير ارجوك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2013)

مش مبسوطة خالص


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

:w00t::w00t:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

ولا اي اندهاشة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*ولفي بينا يادنيااااا .. دوخينا يادنياااا ☺*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

إيه التوقيع ده ههههههه. غيري التوقيع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

لقيت حمامه نونو لقيت حمامه نونو هييييييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه التوقيع ده ههههههه. غيري التوقيع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*قوللها يا حبوا والنبى بتجيب شوية توقيعات 
مانخوليا خالص هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه التوقيع ده ههههههه. غيري التوقيع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ليه بس ياحوبي 
ده رائع بلوظة وكميل خالص:smile01


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قوللها يا حبوا والنبى بتجيب شوية توقيعات
> مانخوليا خالص هههههههههه*​


وانتي كومان ياست رورو
انتي متغاظة من توقيعي لانه مألوظ ومقلبظ وبيتهز زي الجلي :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانتي كومان ياست رورو
> انتي متغاظة من توقيعي لانه مألوظ ومقلبظ وبيتهز زي الجلي :smile01


*هههههههههه تصدقى انك كرهتينى الجيلى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يونيو 2013)

إحســاس جمـيل إنكـ تاخد الأجازة..حــاسس إنـــي حـُــر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2013)

صدعت من اغانى الفرح اللى جنبنا
والمشكلة المُغنى اللى بيغنى مفكر صوته حلو ههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2013)

احساسى دلوقتى انو عجبانى الصورة الرمزية بتاعةABOTARBO ‎ جميلة خالص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

*عندى كمية افكار و مشاعر لو ترجمتها على ورق هتطلع كمية نكد وهمية .. اى حد يقراها هيعيط و انا قبلهم *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2013)

*مدااايق جداا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

ايه ياشقاوة انتي ومايكل

كنت داخله اكتب اني مظقططه سديتوا نفسي عن العيشة واللي عيشنها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

طب مش مظقططه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يونيو 2013)

*جسديآ ميت 
انمى نفسيآ نشكر الله 
برضو ميت 
ههههههههههه
لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى اذا سقط ساقوم*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يونيو 2013)

اهو تمام
بس مبسوطة شوية صغنونة انى نازلة النهاردة اشم شوية هواء
برغم انى كل يوم بنزل اشم نفس شوية الهواء دول
يييييييى دنيا


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2013)

*زعلاااااااااااااااااانه اوي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

مستنيه برنامج ارب ايدول
انا حاسه فرح هتخرج ان شاء الله احبهاش ابدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2013)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووطه جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

*ساقية و بتدور بينا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2013)

الحمدلله علي كل حال ^_^​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

بعيدة ...





*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 يونيو 2013)

*و بعد يوم طويل مأكلتش فيه ولا لقمة .. و بعد مواقف كتير تخنق .. و أيام فى الغالب هتمر طويلة .. تصبحون على شمس جديدة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

مكتشئبة 
زيزو خسر : (


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*حاسس ان النهايه قربت مش عارف ليه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

فرحانه جداا
لان احلي كلام 
جالي في احلي تقييم
من احلي حد في المنتدي 

امي امــــــــــــة  : )


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

اة يانا ياامى ااااااااااااة
تحبانة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

هـــادي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

حاسس بمصيبه جيالى يالطيف يالطيف 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2013)

:a82:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

نعسانة وعاوزة انام تالت


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2013)

*! عصبيه !​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

نفسى اجيب حتى وافضل نايمة عليه افطسه 

التفطيسة اللى هيا :t31::t31::t31:


وبعدين اجره من شعره وافرج عليه الناس كلها
:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

واخبط راسه فى الارض وافش خلقى بقى
 :hlp::hlp:
وبعدين اروح رافعة راسه واقواله عشان تبقى تبطل 

تمسك موبايلى :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 يونيو 2013)

يدان معروقتان .. تروس كثيرة .. متلاحمة .. صارت كتلة واحدة .. إذاً هي كتلة واحدة!.

مشهد آخر : غروب الشمس! .. ممتع ان تشاهد غروب الشمس .. ولكنك لا ترى غروب شمسك! .. فليس الأمر ممتع!

كل ما سبق على غرار "منا منا تقيل وفرسين" .. شفرة!​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2013)

عندى صداع رهيب


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يونيو 2013)

جربت احساس انك من الفرح عامل زى الاهبل
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> جربت احساس انك من الفرح عامل زى الاهبل
> هههههههههههههههههههه




دا لية يعنى حصل اية لكل دا :smil12:

ماعلينا ماعلينا عشان مش يتقال بنخش فى 

 خصوصيات الناس :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

جعانة ومكسلة اقوم اعمل اكل افطر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2013)

*هى ليه دايما معايا بتفرق على درجة ؟؟

يلا الحمد لله  يوم كويس 

عظم الله الصنيع معنا فصرنا فرحين  
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2013)

البنج رااااح-- و روحت معاااه هههههههههههههههههههه
عازا انااااااام


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2013)

مرهق جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

نعسانة اوى


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

*مانمتش من امبارح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

*عااااااااادى​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2013)

قرفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2013)

مكتئب على اخرى اشكرك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2013)

عايزه انام


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2013)

_منشكح _
_اوى على فكرة_​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2013)

*احاسيس متناقضة فرح على حزن *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2013)

اعتكاف موزكره.... بعد ما شاب ودوه الكتاب ههههههههههه


----------



## تعيسة (18 يونيو 2013)

زهق وتعب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _منشكح _
> _اوى على فكرة_​



اللهى وانت جاهى تنشكح اكتر واكتر :t17::t17::t17:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

عاوزة ادخل انام تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

زعلانة


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2013)

*حراااااااااااااااااااان
الجو عندنا فى اسوان عامل كده​*


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

جعانة قايمة اكل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2013)

حاسس انى بطور للاحسن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه مستغربه جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

باااااااااااااااااردة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> باااااااااااااااااردة


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



احساس حلو والنحمة
اسالنى اناااااااااااا:new8::new8:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يونيو 2013)

حاسس إن ربنـا قريب منـي ..​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2013)

*حاسس بشوية احاسيس متناقضة خالص
مش عارف 
مش فاهم
No Comment​*


----------



## soul & life (19 يونيو 2013)

صمت
يكاد الصمت يقتلنى ... الصمت يلتهم احبالى الصوتيه بالكاد اسمعنى ..


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2013)

احبااااااااااااط من هنا لخمسين سنه قدام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

برود + تجاهل من ناس بحبهم = انسانة معندهاش دم ( انا )


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2013)

*المحبة قوية كالموت .. احساس غامر بالمحبة الدافية  *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

بحاول اقنع نفسى انى تمام


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

عايز حديديني 100
:01A0FF~139:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

عاوزة اعيط


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 يونيو 2013)

الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد.​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

يعنى لخبطة بس  
ربنا هيدبرها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

نعسانة
شكل المنوم دا سره باتع


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*,,




منوم انتى بتاخدى منوم ولا ايه
لو بتاخدى منوم بلاش شان غلط حبيبتى على صحتك  ^^

مخنوقه اوى شآآن اختى تعبانة 






,,
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا عادى احنا منحسين ههههههههههه
الف سلامة ع اختك
*


----------



## kawasaki (20 يونيو 2013)

بدايه جديده ​ 


حياه سعيده​ 


بالحب ​ 


بالسعاده​ 


تنجح فى حياتك ​


----------



## soul & life (20 يونيو 2013)

*الله محبة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2013)

الانفلونزا تعبانى خالص


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*,,





ABOTARBO
الف سلامه ^^
تسلمى لارآآ ^^
انآآ يعنى ابتديت اتحسن شوية ^^






,,
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الحمد الله


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*,,*






* الحمد لله حبيبتى ^^*









* ,,*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

_مصدومة للدرجة انها قلبت معايا لضحك_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

لست فرحة؛ و لست حزينة
 لَا أكره أحدآ؛ و لَا أشعر بِ آلحب أيضآ
 أرغب في آلبكآء؛ كَ رغبتي في آلضحك عآليآ
 حآلتي ضرب من آلجنون و آلعقلآنية معآ !
 حآلتي أنني بلا  حآل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2013)

كل واحد قافل على حاجات كتير جواه وجعاه بس اكتر ناس تبان قويه 
هم اكتر ناس موجوعه ومحتاجين اللى يطبطب عليهم​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_حاسس انها هتبقى ليلة خنيقة بجد  _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*امممممممممممممممممم

حاسة انها ليلة غير اى ليلة
هقتل حد فى البيت
واحتمال اخويا*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

نعساان​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*انهردآآ الجمعة احسن يوم فى حياتى
وبيكون اسعد يوم كومآآن
ربنآآ يجعل ايامنآآ كلهآآ خير وسعادة
وفرحانه موووووت
لان رمضان قرب ^.^
ربنآآ ي رب يسعدنآآ كلنآآ سواء مسلمين او مسيحين
وكومآآن فرحانه اوووى
لانى فى حركة تمرد جمعت انآآ لوحدى مليون توقيع ^.^
كفاية اووى عليا
ده انا انضربت واتشتمت واتبهدلت
وخلاص هانى كلها 9 ايام ^^

..
,,
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_رجلى بتوجعنى
امممممممممممممم_


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يونيو 2013)

مش عارفه :closedeye


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_حاسة انه يوم رخم وعجيب_


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه
فرحآآنه موووت 
شآآن الـنآآس المعارضين لمرسى الخروف فى طنطا واسماعليه واسكندرية ووزارة الدفاع وغيره ^.^
هههههههههه
بس العيال اللى رموآآ نفسهم من فوق الكوبرى بتاع قصر النيل
كانوآآ شكلهم حلو اووووى ^.^
وانآآ صورت شوية منهم
وهابقى انزلهم فى توبيك قريب ^.^
بجد عيال جدعه اووووووووووى
وفرحونى اوووووى
وان شاء الله يوم 30 العصر هنهد عليك القصر
وع رأى المثل أختآروهآآ بطيخ لقوهآآ انآنآس ^.^




ودى ,, ~

,,
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2013)

*جعانة نوووووووووم 
منمتش من امبارح غير ساعتين *​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2013)

*حاسس انى فاقد الاحساس ع الآخر
مش حاسس باى حاجة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة اووي
وكسبت الرهان وكسبت الرهان هييه
لولولوولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مبسوطة اووي
> وكسبت الرهان وكسبت الرهان هييه
> لولولوولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي


*متفرحيش اوى كدا 
منك لله ياللى فى بالى *
:11azy:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متفرحيش اوى كدا
> منك لله ياللى فى بالى *
> :11azy:​


اما انتوا مش قد الرهان بتترهنوا ليه ههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2013)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## V mary (22 يونيو 2013)

[FONT="Arial[U][CENTER] مش فاهمة حاجة [/CENTER][/U] Black"][/FONT]


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*...........................*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

*حالة غريبة كوكتيل  من المشاعر الم حزن ضيق ندم  وجع حيرة خوف ترقبلكن واثقة ان ربنا مش هيسبنى*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

زعلانة من واحد كدة


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اوعى تكون انا يا لارآ ^.^
مبثوطه انى بلعب مع لارآآ وسوسو ^.^
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2013)

*مبسووووووووووووووطة .. بس هموت و انام

تاكس .. اقرب سرير و هدعيلك يارب يارب باباك يطلع ظابط *:99:


----------



## Strident (22 يونيو 2013)

بوفون! ارحم امي يا جدع!! حرام عليك بقى!


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*اجهاد نفسى *​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2013)

*No thing
No comment​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة حلة محشي ورق العنب طلعت تحفه
ومفيش ولا محشياية اتفكت:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مبسوطة حلة محشي ورق العنب طلعت تحفه
> ومفيش ولا محشياية اتفكت:smile02


*كدا كلتى محشى من غيرى وكمان مش اى محشى 
ده ورق عنب 
وانا اقول غطسانة فيت اتاريكى بتخلصى على حلة المحشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا كلتى محشى من غيرى وكمان مش اى محشى
> ده ورق عنب
> وانا اقول غطسانة فيت اتاريكى بتخلصى على حلة المحشى *​


ايون غطسانه مش عقبال ما سلقت وقطفت وحشيت ورصيت وسويت واكلت وهضمت :smile02

حبيبتي الحله وصاحبتها تحت امر معاليكي30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون غطسانه مش عقبال ما سلقت وقطفت وحشيت ورصيت وسويت واكلت وهضمت :smile02
> 
> حبيبتي الحله وصاحبتها تحت امر معاليكي30:


*بالف هنا يا قلبى 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

*كسلآنة خآلص* :36_1_46:





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

متفائله جدا 

===========​


----------



## سوزى حكيم (23 يونيو 2013)

*مشاعر متناقضة*

مشاعرى متناقضة حياتى بلا هدف حاليا هذة مشاعرى هشوف كده على اخر النهار يمكن اكون فكيت شوية


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2013)

*ياااااااااارب انا كنت متفائل جدااااااااااااااااااا وعندى امل كبير
لكن من كتر الاحباط ابتديت اتشائم ع الاخر​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

انا اتخنقت 

يارب بقى يمشوا الضيوف دول

حراااااام هو انا موتت وبتحاسب


هئ هئ هئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*قلق وتفكيروتوتر  *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*قلق....*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوقة وبعيط 
اول مرة احس بالخنقة دى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

بفتكر الكلمة اللى قالها فى وشى النهاردة فى البيت

كلمة بتجرح اوى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*بفكر فى ماما
كان زمانها معايا ناو وبتخف عنى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يونيو 2013)

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

دماغى هتنفجرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

*عاوزة اضرب حد هنااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


*نوم الظالم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

نفسي اخرج جدا دلوقتي و اعمل حاجة مجنونة اووووووووووووووي


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2013)

*عصبيه جداااااااا​*


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2013)

*متشائم ع الاخر ونفسيتى فى التراب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

نفسى اعمل حاجة فى دماغى
لو اتعملت
هفرررررررررح جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


اة لو تجيلى الفرصة


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*لثه جايه من نادى انبى وتعبانه موووووووووووت
وموش نمت امبارح خالث 
ومشيت انهردا كتييييييييييير
من نادى انبى لـ 4 كيلو ونص 
كنت هموت وجالى ضربة شمس ورجلى وجعتنى
ونفسى اناااااااااام ^.^
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

*صداااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*جعاااااانه نوووووووووووم ^.^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

زهقانة


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*مالك لارآآ حبى 

انآآ اهو مبثوطه ناو ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *مالك لارآآ حبى
> 
> انآآ اهو مبثوطه ناو ^.^
> *​



زهقانة شوية
المهم انك مبسوطة ياقمر


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*حبيبة قلبى
ما هو انا مبسوطه
بس اضايقت لما عرفت انك زهقانه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

لا ياعثولة افرحى يابطة
دول شوية زهق عاتيى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*تيب يا بنوتى ^.^*
*انآآ مبثوطة اوووى ^.^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

ربنا بيسطك اكتر ياقمراية


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا لارآآ ي رب
ويفرح قلبك ويفك كربك
اللهم امين ^.^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

اللى يسبنى المفروض اسيبه
صووووووووووووووووح


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*صوووووووووووووح ^.^
مبثوطه 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2013)

صـــــــــــــــــداع :11azy:​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوقة بثراحه *​


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2013)

*ياااااااارب ارجوك نفسى افرح حتى ولو شوية صغيرين​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2013)

* حزين كتير ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2013)

*حاسة انى فاقدة الوعى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

نفسى اموت


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نفسى اموت


 :t32::t32::t32:
موتى فحب المسيح مش تقولى الكلمة دى  تانى


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

زعلان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

هفرح يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*اوووووووووووف مخنوقة اووووووووى*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*خودينى معاكى لارآآ ^.^

يعنى كويسة الحمد لله
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

محتاجه انام نوم هادي وعميق


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يونيو 2013)

:smil13::smil13:


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2013)

:10_9_209[1]:

:big61:

:1286B2~161:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*فاقدة الاحساس بأى شىء *​


----------



## sparrow (25 يونيو 2013)

مللللللللللللل


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2013)

*ماشى الحال
كلمة فى عز الوجع بتتقال​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2013)

*خايفه​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2013)

^___________^​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يونيو 2013)

*زفت ونيله*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*حاسة انى بتسلق من الحر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2013)

_*تعب الشغل وقلقان على حد بحبه اووووووووووى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*اوووووووووف مش عارفة اناااااااام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

تعالي جنبي يارورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعالي جنبي يارورو


لو هنام هجيلك جرى 
بس اعرف انام يا ناس ياهووووووووو​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لو هنام هجيلك جرى
> بس اعرف انام يا ناس ياهووووووووو​



تعالي اغنيلك ننا نام وادبحلك جوزين فيران:smile01 

ايوة ياباشا اللي واخد عقلك يتهني بيه يارب^,,*


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2013)

احباط


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعالي اغنيلك ننا نام وادبحلك جوزين فيران:smile01
> 
> ايوة ياباشا اللي واخد عقلك يتهني بيه يارب^,,*


هههههههههه متاكدة انى كدا هنام بعد الاغنية دى 
عقلى واخد اجازة يا اوختشى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه متاكدة انى كدا هنام بعد الاغنية دى
> عقلى واخد اجازة يا اوختشى ​


لا انتي هتنطتطي بعدها:smile01

اجازة علشان يوم 30 ياتري:thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انتي هتنطتطي بعدها:smile01
> 
> اجازة علشان يوم 30 ياتري:thnk0001:


*هههههههههه تقريبا هو هياخد اجازة طويلة شوية *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

تعب
وزهق
واحباط
اى حاجة وحشة عندى
اوف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

لولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللي
الخطاب خلص مرسي
قصدي مرسي خلص الخطاب 
ومفهمتش منه ايوتها كلمة
غير عاشور وفوده والراجل بتاع الجركن والبت اللي تحت الكوبري هما السبب في خراب مصر اه وربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى خلص يا ولالالالالالالالالالالالاد هييييييييه 
 الحقونى بدوا الضغط بسرعة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
الله يسامحك يا مووورسى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

لولولولولولولولولوى

فرح وانشكاح مش على حد

مورسى خلص 
موسى خلص


----------



## soso a (26 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

*كالعادة
ومرارتى اتفقعت بزيادة بعد خطاب مرسى
والواضح كده ان احساسكم بعد الخطاب باين جدااااااااااا ع الجميع​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*حاسة انى مسبهلة 
وده تاثير خطاب مرسى الله يسامحه اوميسمحوش *​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

:36_1_38:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

لسة صاحية ومدروخة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*مخنوقه اوووووووى​*


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2013)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)

احساس ملوش ملامح
مش عارفا اميز احساسى


----------



## tamav maria (27 يونيو 2013)

الحمدلله علي كل شئ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*احساس زفت وزباله 
مخنوق جدا*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2013)

*in love *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2013)

مبسوطة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا و طايرة م الفرح
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2013)

*احساس صعب جداااااااااااا
حاسس كل الابواب متقفلة فى وشى ومحبط جدااااااااااااااا ومخنوق ومتشائم ع الاخر
يااااااااااااارب ارجوك متسبنيش كده​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

حاسة اني عايشة 
مافيش اي جديد امبارح ذي انهاردة


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

_*مرهق جدآ*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*احساس صعب أوي لما  يكون وحشك حد تحت التراب  
*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

قلق على خوف على أمل على حذر ...* كرآكيب مشآعر كتير *



*
.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

مرعوبة من اللى هيحصل


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

_*قلقان  بس حاسس ان ربنا هيمد ايده *_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

نفسي ابعد عن المشاكل و خصوصا الاخبار بتاعت مصر


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

*حاسة بتوهان ورايا 100 حاجة ومش عارفة ابداء منين *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2013)

بقالي يومين مش عاجبني ​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

متفائله على بعض التفكير فى موضوع ما غير الموضوع الاولانى المتفائله عليه ههههه 
 مع انى 
واخده القرار بس الفكر مش بيبطل  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

مكبرة دماغي وعامله فيها عبده الرايق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

بطنش لدرجة انى قربت افرقع من ناس كدة


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ولا هما هنا  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ولا هما هنا  ​


طيب شوفيهم يمكن هناك:yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

انا قاعده مثتنية حلقه باثم يوثف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

احساسى
انى كرهت حاجة اسمها ثقة فى حد


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا قاعده مثتنية حلقه باثم يوثف


*وانا كمان ده احنا هنضحك ضوووووووووووووووحك 
النهاردة *​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب شوفيهم يمكن هناك:yahoo:



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن تشوفى حد بالجسد ولكن لا تريه بالقلب 

وممكن تشوفى حد بالقلب ولا تريه بالجسد 

والاتنين اوحش من بعض حبيبتى نعمل ايه بقى 

يعنى يا العيون تشوف يا القلب يشوف 

نمزج الاتنين ازاى :new2:

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا قاعده مثتنية حلقه باثم يوثف




وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

:spor2:

ادى قاعده واحنا ورانا حاجه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا كمان ده احنا هنضحك ضوووووووووووووووحك
> النهاردة *​


واللي هنضحكة بط بط هيطلع علينا بعد بكره وز وز :new2:


شكرا يالارا علي التقييم انتي عثل خالث مالث:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واللي هنضحكة بط بط هيطلع علينا بعد بكره وز وز :new2:


*طب مفيش حمام او رومى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ممكن تشوفى حد بالجسد ولكن لا تريه بالقلب
> 
> ...


اه صدقيني قلبتي عليا المواجع :a82:

مش عارفه نمزح الاتنين ازاي 
طيب جربي كدا تمزجي السبت يمكن يتمزج معاكي:yahoo:


soso a قال:


> وانا كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> :spor2:
> 
> ادى قاعده واحنا ورانا حاجه


اعملك فيشار ولا اقليقلك بررارص:t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مفيش حمام او رومى *​


هههههههه
لا فيه سمان وسبيط:new2:


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه صدقيني قلبتي عليا المواجع :a82:
> 
> مش عارفه نمزح الاتنين ازاي
> طيب جربي كدا تمزجي السبت يمكن يتمزج معاكي:yahoo:
> ...




لاء جربت بالخلاط حبيبتى مش جاب نتيجه 

بس نشوف البتاع اللى بتقولى عليه يمكن يجيب نتيجه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه براص دى معرفوش ممكن نتعرف بيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس انتى دوقيه الاول وانا وراكى علشان اتاكد من الصلاحيه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> لاء جربت بالخلاط حبيبتى مش جاب نتيجه
> 
> بس نشوف البتاع اللى بتقولى عليه يمكن يجيب نتيجه
> 
> ...


جربي هتنبسطي خالص

ياعيب الشوووووم الناس تقول علينا ايه دلوقتي
حد ميعرفش البرارص:new2:
اللي هي البطاطس بس علي طريقتي الخاصه
ومتقلقيش الصلاحيه طازة عالفرازة:smil12::t33:


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جربي هتنبسطي خالص
> 
> ياعيب الشوووووم الناس تقول علينا ايه دلوقتي
> حد ميعرفش البرارص:new2:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده والاسم ده جه منين بقى 

طول عمرها معروفه بالبطاطس مين براصها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده والاسم ده جه منين بقى
> 
> طول عمرها معروفه بالبطاطس مين براصها


براصها ايه بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





برارص انا بدلعها:smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

متفاءلة اووو يمكن مش متفاءلة
مش قادرة احدد


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> براصها ايه بس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



مش تقولى كده من الاول برارص 


:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

تعبااااانة وزعلانة وقرفانة


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تعبااااانة وزعلانة وقرفانة



ربنا يفرح قلبك 

مفيش حاجه تستاهل يا لارا


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

حلوة برارص دية يا واثقة عثل موت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حلوة برارص دية يا واثقة عثل موت


ربنا يخليكي ميرا
ويعثل كل ايامك يارب
طب ماتتفضلي معانا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


من الاول


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

يا رب يا اوختشي يعثل ايامى يا رب 
ولو انى حاسة ان الأيام الي جية هتبقى عثل خالث 
بس عثل اسود و منيل 
أة اتفضل معاكو ماتفضلش ليه 
بس بطاطس محمرة ولا بطاطس بيوريه ولا صنية بطاطس ف الفرن ؟


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> من الاول




باين هضرب ولا ايه 

الكلام اخد وعطى مش كده olling:

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا رب يا اوختشي يعثل ايامى يا رب
> ولو انى حاسة ان الأيام الي جية هتبقى عثل خالث
> بس عثل اسود و منيل
> أة اتفضل معاكو ماتفضلش ليه
> بس بطاطس محمرة ولا بطاطس بيوريه ولا صنية بطاطس ف الفرن ؟


من ناحية هتبقي ايامنا عثل اسثود فهي هتبقي عثل اثود لا تقلقي

امممم انا هعمل كل انوا:smil12:ع البرارص علشان اللي بيحب حاجه يلاقيها عندنا في البوفيه


soso a قال:


> باين هضرب ولا ايه
> 
> الكلام اخد وعطى مش كده olling:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


هو كله ضرب ضرب
مفيش شتيمة ولا ايه:yahoo:

ومين دي انتي مش كده


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> من ناحية هتبقي ايامنا عثل اسثود فهي هتبقي عثل اثود لا تقلقي
> 
> امممم انا هعمل كل انوا:smil12:ع البرارص علشان اللي بيحب حاجه يلاقيها عندنا في البوفيه
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه 

مش قولتلك مش تتغرى بحد مش بتسمعى الكلام 

ده انا بقولك المفرض الكلام يبقى كده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شايفه الرقه والحنيه  شكر بين عليها انتى ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

طمنتينى الله يطمن قلبك يا شيخة
ياريت بقا تغرفيلى طبق بطاطس ف الفرن احسن هموووت م الجووووع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش قولتلك مش تتغرى بحد مش بتسمعى الكلام
> 
> ...


ماشي ياعم الركيك انت 

انا روحت القيت نظره عالتلفاز
خيري خلص وباسم شكله هيجي:smil12:


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2013)

*تعبت من كتر التفكير
حاسس دماغى هتنفجر​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2013)

:smil13:


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

انا ف ملكوت تانى ...


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

_*صوتى رايح *_
_*الجو فالتحرير جامد يا جدعااااان*_​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2013)

*انا مخنوووووووووووق اوووووووووووووى*


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي ياعم الركيك انت
> 
> :smil12:




ركيك هههههههههههه تعرفى معانها دى :new2:


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

هدوء ممزوج بسلام 

 ​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

و انا كمان يا سوسو حاسة بنفس الاحساس هدوء و سلام و ارتياح 
شكلي عاوزة انام


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انا كمان يا سوسو حاسة بنفس الاحساس هدوء و سلام و ارتياح
> شكلي عاوزة انام



 

ربنا يديوا عليكى الاحساس ده 

:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

يارب ياسوسو يارب
بس شكله مش هيدوم ف ظروف البلد دية


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يارب ياسوسو يارب
> بس شكله مش هيدوم ف ظروف البلد دية



يا سيتى سيبها على ربنا هناخد ايه من القلق مش هنغير بيه اللى جاى


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

معاكى حق صدقينى
بس الحال مش يسر خالص
ربنا يستر ع الي جاى بقا


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

مشتاق انزل تانى  هناك
بس لو فكرت  مجرد تفكير 
امى هتحول عليا شباشب البيت كله
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

زهقانة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)

مش ها اكدب عليكم 
انا قلقانه جدا من بكره 
بس انشاءالله ربنا ها يعديها علي خير


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معاكى حق صدقينى
> بس الحال مش يسر خالص
> ربنا يستر ع الي جاى بقا



كده كده هنشوفه ونستقبله 

بس يفرق هنستقبله ازاى 

خليه يجى ولو كان حلوه نستقبله بالفرح 

ولو حزن نستقبله بردوا بفرح 

وربنا يعديها باذنه على خير امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يونيو 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه- سنانى-- عايزا اغير الطقم كله يبقى اريح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يونيو 2013)

*مج قهوة .. كوكيز بالشيكولاتة .. صوت فيروز .. كتاب لاحلام المستغانمى .. متعة الشعور بالجنة على الارض *


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*صداع اعلي العنق ناتج عن انخفاض مستوي الضغط
مصحواب بالام مبرحه في المعده مع ظهور اعرض القرحه مره اخره 

يلا حسن الختام بقي
*​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2013)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_يحسدونى من بعيد من غير محتـى يقربو منى

 يشوفو شايل ايه فعيونـــى لما بضحــك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

*اررررررررررررررررررررررررررررق​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

نفسي اغمض عيني وافتحها الاقي يوم 30 خلص و الاخوان مشيوا كلهم 

و الشباب مسكو البلد امثال محموووووود بدر


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

*بصراحة خايف*
*بس ربنا يستر*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يونيو 2013)

مروعوووووووووبة


----------



## kawasaki (30 يونيو 2013)

*انا اللي استاهل اني فكرت فيك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يونيو 2013)

زعلالانة من حد


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_ههههه تعباااااااااااااان  صوتى رايح _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاوزة انزل التحرير وجوزى مش راضى 
اهى اهى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

مش مصدقة اللي بيحصل فيكي يا مصر 
الشعب ده مالووووووووووووووش حل


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

moky قال:


> مش مصدقة اللي بيحصل فيكي يا مصر
> الشعب ده مالووووووووووووووش حل


_فعلا يا موكى هو ده شعب مصر اللى بجد 
اللى يقف جنب بلده لما يحس انها بتضيع 
رغم انى قلقانة بس حاسة بفرحة وبهجة من المنظر 
وبينى وبينك زعلانة 
علشان عاوزة انزل ابقى معاهم 
ومحدش مدينى فرصة _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يونيو 2013)

عايزه انزل :36_1_4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> عايزه انزل :36_1_4:


*وانا بضم صوتى لصوتك يا ميرنا 
اهىء اهى ءاهىء *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*طيب واحدة تدينى الحنجرة بتاعتها *_
_*صوتى رايح  ونفسى انزل تانى بجد *_
_*مامتى هتحدفنى بالشباشب *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

حاسه انى عايشه فى حلم جميل بتمنى انه يكمل لاخر 

وميجيش كابوس يفوقنا منه 

==============

بجد طيبه الشعب ده تستاهل كل حاجه حلوه 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2013)

same3 sot rosas ya Rab ostor7a


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يوليو 2013)

*جعانة و مكسلة اعمل اكل *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2013)

*مكسل وعايز انام
بس مكسل اقوم*​


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2013)

*حلوة زقزقة العصافير اللى على اول النهار دى 
بتنضف الودان ^_^*


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

تمام ماشية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة

يامورسى دا مش حزب الكنبة بس اللى نزل دى الكنبة نفسها نزلت

وعلى فكرة دول مش كل المعارضين
دا نص المعارضين الام المصرية منعهم من النزول


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> تمام ماشية



وماشية ليه؟؟
هو معندكمش سيارات تاكسي
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> وماشية ليه؟؟
> هو معندكمش سيارات تاكسي
> هههههههههههه




لا بس انا بحب اخدها مشى عشان الرياضة ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

تركيبه غريبه من الاحساس 

ئفائل على فرح على الم 

================

ربنا مووووووووووجود​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

*مستنى الشمس تغيب وهنزل اتمرد واتظاهر​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

جيالك ياميدان 
بس الساعة 5


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*حاسة بتفائل ملوش مثيل 
بعد بيان القوات المسلحة 
النصر لنا ايها الشعب الجبار 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 يوليو 2013)

مبسووووووووووووووووووطة جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

بعمل صيانه لصوتىبس مش  عارف ليه 
مش راضى يتعدل
ابوس ايدك اتعدل 
عاوز انزل  الصبح​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بعمل صيانه لصوتىبس مش  عارف ليه
> مش راضى يتعدل
> ابوس ايدك اتعدل
> عاوز انزل  الصبح​



عليك بالينسون الساخن  24 ساعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

فرحانة اووووووووووووى 
باللى شيفاه فى التحرير 
شعب ملوش حل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)

*يااااااااا رب كمل فرحتنااااااااا​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

فرحااااااانة اوى
وكمنا واحنا واقفين فى الشارع شفنا الطايرات وهى بتطير فوق
والشارع كله هلل والستات زرغطوا
فرحاااااااااااااااااااااانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*ندرا عليا لو مرسى انكشح 
لنزل احتفل فى التحرير 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

كنت داخله وحاطه ايديا علي قلبي 
وقلقانه علي واحده كدا ^_^
بس الحمدلله الحمدلله اتطمنت  :ura1:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة جداااااااااا ثورتنا في طريقها للنجااااااح
ربنا يكملها علي خير يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*هههههه معرفش ليه حاسه ان مرسي هيطلع بخطاب يقول ... لقد تنحي بديع عن الحكم وانا أمر بالقصاص*
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يوليو 2013)

*مخنوق اوى
بجدااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايةالاحباط والاكتئاب دا
بجدا يوميا على كدا
*


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2013)

*عملنا مظاهرة جامدة عندنا فى اسوان والميدان كان مليااااااااان
الشعب كله تمرد​*


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

متفااااااائله لسه واكتر من الاول 

بس بردوا حاسه بالم للدم اللى انسكب واللى لسه انسكب 

ربنا يعزى قلوب الامهات اللى هما الابطال الحقيقيين بتحملهم الم الفراق 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*قلق وتوتررررر​*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

تفائل

 ربنا مووووووووووجود ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*ﻓـﻲ ﻧــﺎﺱ ﺑـﻴـڪـﻮﻥ ﻧـﻔـﺴـﻚ ﺗـﻘـﻮﻟـﻬـﻢ בـﺎﺳﺐ

 ۶ـﺸـﺎﻥ ﺍﻧــﺖ ﻗـﺮﺑـﺖ ﺗـ ֿפـﺴـﺮﻧـﻲ *


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*فــ لحظه كده هتحس انك ولا حاجه فـ حياتهمـ
 وانك غلبان جدا جدا !

 عشان كنت فاكر انه هيحاول يرضيك
 ويقولك معلشي حقك عليا
 اصل انا بحبك !!
 بس ياخسارة مالاقتش ولا سمعت منه كده !!

 هتتغير اوووى مع اي حد قدامك بعد كده !
 وهتقول انا مش هفضل اطبطب علي كل واحد
 واقولو متزعلش مني اصلو لو كان عارفني كويس
 وفاهمني كان فهمــ أنـى كان قصدي مصلحته
 ومعملش معايا كده

 هتسكت خلاص وهتمشي
 بس جواك كلامـ كتير وجرح
 وذكريات مش عارف تعمل فيها ايه !

 عارف انت الاحساس ده !

 بقلمــ
 وليــد ديــدا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2013)

حاسس بملل و عدم تفاؤل


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

توتر وقلق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

متفائلة : )


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

*انا من كتر الفرحه حاسة اني زهقااااااااااااااانة ............. 

 اه والله 
*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

ااااااااااااااة بطنى وجعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

نفسى اخسر النهاردة كيلو الكباب اللى مراهن علية
كنت مراهن ان الاخوان مش يمشوا ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

ااااة يانى ياما يانى اااااااااة
بطنى ياجدوعان شكلها بتلفظ انفاسها الاخيرة


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

حلوة انهاردة اشكر بابا يسوع


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

نشكرووووووووووه بس مفروسه هههههههههههههههههه
اعمل ايه بس ياربى ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تعب قـــــــااااتل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2013)

فى حالت انتظار و ترقب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مخنووووووووووووووووووووق جدا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

محتارة و بفكر


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*والله يا جدع فى ناس كبيرة 
فى السن بس عقلها صغيرجداااااااااااااااااا

*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

احساس بالدهشة و الاستغراب ..!!


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*ﻗﺪ ﻳﺠﻬﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﻭﺿﺮﻭﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﻳﻬﻤﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
 ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻭﻣﺸﺎﻏﻠﻬﺎ، ﻟﻜﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺜﺔ ﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺗﺮﻳﺢ ﺫﻫﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻭﻋﻀﻼﺗﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺰﺯ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺧﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﺝ
 .
 .
 Samar*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*اول مرة اتخنق بجد انى مش فالشارع *_
_*انا لو نزلت الصبح مش راجع البيت تانى*_
_*صدقونى*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة اوى وجسمى مكسر
اية اليوم دا بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*مرسى بيخطب *_
_*خطاب شلل بجد  بنى ادم بارد اوى *_
_*هتمشى يعنى هتمشى*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

متنحة من شدة الصدمات المتكررة الي نازلة على دماغى
ارحمنى يا رب و اعنى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_زهقان زهق السنين_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

اااااة ماسكة باكل فى هدومى من كتر التعب
ياختى ياختى ياختى


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*يارب اجعلنى اسامح الناس كثيرة على اخطائهم
كى تسامحنى انتا ايضاالها الالة  العظيم  
اذكرنى متى جائت فى ملكوتك
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

يارب انا مش فاهمة حاجة او يمكن فاهمة بس مش مستوعبة
تعبت يارب بقا م الدنيا دية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

اية الخطاب دا يامورسى
ياعمى بقوالك تعبانة
قول حاجة تفرتفش الناس
الناس تعبانة
الله يخربيتكوا


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2013)

:act31::act31:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

دا أحساسي ههههههههه






​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

خايفة ...


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

احساس بالحنين
احساس مؤلم و مميت...


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب تعبت من كل حاجة
ارجوك اللى بيحصل ده كتير عليا​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

ياعبيط  :t17:مش عليك :gun:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*حزينة على اللى بيحصل *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2013)

*وانا كمان حزين اوووووووووووووى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

حاسة بالقرف و الاشمئزاز


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

لسة بطنى بتوجعنى
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنا ع كل شئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

رجعت ريم الى عادتها القديم
تعبانة ومصدومة من تانى


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2013)

ترررررررقب


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2013)

امممممممم عادى


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رغم تفائلى اللى متمسكه بى لتمسكى برجائ فيك يايسوع 

رغم الالم الشديد 

​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يوليو 2013)

قلقانه شويه
بس ربنا هايسترها انشاءالله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يوليو 2013)

منمتش من امبارح 
عندي ارق بشع : (


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

حاسة ان عندى هبوط


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*منتظرة البيان بتاع القوات المسلحة 
وتوتر وخوف ربنا يستر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يوليو 2013)

انا زهقان​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

لسة راجعة من بره
وفرحانة
الناس كترت اوى عندنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2013)

بترعش من كتر الفرحه :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*حاااااااااسة قلبى هيقف من كتر الفرحة 
يا نااااااااااس 
مبروووووووووووك رجوع مصر لينا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*دلوقتى بس اقدر احتفل بعيد ميلادى يوم ولادة مصر جديدة خالية من الاخوان
 مبروووووووووووووك يا مصريين حاسة قلبى هيقف من الفرحة يا ناااااااااااس*​


----------



## sparrow (3 يوليو 2013)

مش مصدقه نفسي  من الفرحه بجد
مبرررررررررررروك يا مصر ويحيا جيش مصر العظيم 
اشكرك يارب فعلا مبارك شعبي مصر


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههه من الفرحة حاسس انى بحلم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
الشعب خلاص اسقط الخرفان


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطه    :t23::t23::t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووووووطة اووووووووووووى 
*​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دلوقتى بس اقدر احتفل بعيد ميلادى يوم ولادة مصر جديدة خالية من الاخوان
> مبروووووووووووووك يا مصريين حاسة قلبى هيقف من الفرحة يا ناااااااااااس*​



يعنى فيه اغانى وطنيه اجهز ال دى جيه  


ربنا يفرح قلوب كل المصريين والمنطقه كمان لانهم وقع كمان بيها 

زى ما انتشر الفيرس من عندناااااا علاجنا للكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يعنى فيه اغانى وطنيه اجهز ال دى جيه
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلوب كل المصريين والمنطقه كمان لانهم وقع كمان بيها
> ...


ايوة يا سوسو اومال ايه يلا شغلى وعاوزة اسمع اغنية 
حلوة بلادى السمرة بلادى الحرة بلالالالالالالادى 
ههههههههههه
امين يارب


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

*فرحاااااااااااااااانين برحيل الكلاب من مصر
تحية شكر وتقدير للسيسى ورجاله ( اللى انا كنت واحد منهم ) ههههههههههه​*


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوة يا سوسو اومال ايه يلا شغلى وعاوزة اسمع اغنية
> حلوة بلادى السمرة بلادى الحرة بلالالالالالالادى
> ههههههههههه
> امين يارب



ربنا يفرح قلبك على طووووول 

اللى يشوفك انهارده ما يشوفك امبارح  

اتفضلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك على طووووول
> 
> اللى يشوفك انهارده ما يشوفك امبارح
> 
> اتفضلى


*هههههههههههه اومال ايه يا بنتى 
الفرحة فرحتين النهاردة 
تعرفى انى محتفلتش بعيدج ميلادى 
وكنت خايفة ليكون يوم مشئوم على مصر 
بس الحمد لله طلع يوم جديد على مصر يوم فرحة وعيد *​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اومال ايه يا بنتى
> الفرحة فرحتين النهاردة
> تعرفى انى محتفلتش بعيدج ميلادى
> وكنت خايفة ليكون يوم مشئوم على مصر
> بس الحمد لله طلع يوم جديد على مصر يوم فرحة وعيد *​



 

يعنى وفرتى الهدايا على جوزك  

هههههههههههههههههههه

خليه بقى يجبلك هديتين  مش واحده


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يعنى وفرتى الهدايا على جوزك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خليه بقى يجبلك هديتين  مش واحده


*ههههههههههههه تصدقى انه مكنش قايلى على الهدية 
غير بعد الخطاب 
ادهانى قالى لو كان مرسى قعد مكنتش هدهالك هههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2013)

*سيدى وزير الدفاع دخلت قلوب كل المصرين واثبت انك مصرى ربنا ما يحرم الشعب المصرى منك يا بطل​*


​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 

طيب كويس انه مشيته جات بفايده عليكى 

كل سنه وانت طيبه بس 
احياتى يا شيخه متخليش كله مره كده يبقى عيدك مميز وغير اعتيااااااااادى هههههههههه
 ​


----------



## thebreak-up (3 يوليو 2013)

*مش قادر انام من الفرحة.* :ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه 
نحن نختلف عن الاخرووووووون *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*راسي مرفوعة وحاسه قوي أني عايزه اقول باعلي صوتي .. أني مصريه ...
 انا مصريه ... يا عالم .. انا مصريه*​


----------



## nermo nano (4 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة كتير اوى
بس قلقانة شوية من الممكن يحصل
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

لا مش ينفع يتسجل دة عاوز يتصور هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

* وليه نحتار بين الحزب الوطني والإخوان ، لما ممكن نسجن الإتنين ؟؟
 الحل المصري ......... أم الأجنبي هههههه


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*مش جايلى نوووووووووم من كتر الفرحة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة من البرد
ارحمونى بقا الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2013)

:a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## V mary (4 يوليو 2013)

*فرحانة فرحانة جداً​*


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2013)

*تمااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

مصدومة من تانى
وزعلانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*عندى صداااااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

سلامتك رورتى حد يجيله صداع ف وسط الفرحة و الزغاريت دي 
انا سو هابي


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

نشكروووووووووووه كتيرررررررررررر

​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

من امبارح وانا حاسة انى عاوزة ازغرت و ارقص و اطنطط مش مصدقة بجد و كأنى ف حلم جمييييل


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سلامتك رورتى حد يجيله صداع ف وسط الفرحة و الزغاريت دي
> انا سو هابي


*تقر يبا من الدوشة يا ميرا وكمان لانى منمتش غير الصبح من كتر الفرحة مكنتش عارفة انام *​


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

خلى بالك على نفسك يا رورو من كتر الفرحه كده وحش على صحتك 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

انا كومان منمتش و مجانيش نوم
طول الليل مشغلة التلفزيون و عمالة اسمع خطاب السيسي و كل ما اسمعه اسقف و كأنى بسمعه لأول مرة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبكم يا بنانيت و سلامتك يا رورو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> خلى بالك على نفسك يا رورو من كتر الفرحه كده وحش على صحتك
> ههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه متقلقيش يا سوسو عليا *​ 


انت شبعي قال:


> انا كومان منمتش و مجانيش نوم
> طول الليل مشغلة التلفزيون و عمالة اسمع خطاب السيسي و كل ما اسمعه اسقف و كأنى بسمعه لأول مرة



*انا كنت عاملة زى العيال الصغيرة عمالة اتنطط 
*​




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبكم يا بنانيت و سلامتك يا رورو *


*
الله يسلمك يا قلبى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة اوى جسمى وجعانى


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

و يفرح قلبك يا شقاوتي
ازيك يا بت وحشتينا
كنتي غايبة ليه اليومين الي فاتوا ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

فرفشى لارا مفيش حاجة تستاهل يا بطتى
انزلى ف الشارع و انتى تفرفشى و تغيرى المود الوحش دا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فرفشى لارا مفيش حاجة تستاهل يا بطتى
> انزلى ف الشارع و انتى تفرفشى و تغيرى المود الوحش دا



انا من ساعتها قاعدة بعمل كدا لما اتخنقت :new6::new6:







اكتر من كدة هنهار ياميرا :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ههههههه يخرب عقلك كنت هفطس من الضحك ع الصورة التانية دية عسل 
يا بت اتنططي زي رورو كدة و سمعينا زغروطة حلوة و سيبي الحزن دا بقا
زعلنا كتير من حقنا نفرح شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه يخرب عقلك كنت هفطس من الضحك ع الصورة التانية دية عسل
> يا بت اتنططي زي رورو كدة و سمعينا زغروطة حلوة و سيبي الحزن دا بقا
> زعلنا كتير من حقنا نفرح شوية




صدقينى انا مش بزعل لدرجة انى كل يوم بعمل الرياضة بتاعتى

" كل يوم الصبح بدرى بروح الجيم واجرى اجمل هواء يدخل صدرى والناس كلها نايمين نايمين

هواء هواء " :flowers::flowers:

هتلاقى حد بيعمل الحاجات دى فى الحقيقة الا اذا كان اهبل :new6::new6: زى


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ابقى خدينى معاكي و النبى و انتى رايحة الجيم و بتعملى الرياضة بتاعتك و النبى خدينى معاكى
لحسن هعيططط هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> صدقينى انا مش بزعل لدرجة انى كل يوم بعمل الرياضة بتاعتى
> 
> " كل يوم الصبح بدرى بروح الجيم واجرى اجمل هواء يدخل صدرى والناس كلها نايمين نايمين
> 
> ...


*الله يكون فى عونك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ابقى خدينى معاكي و النبى و انتى رايحة الجيم و بتعملى الرياضة بتاعتك و النبى خدينى معاكى
> لحسن هعيططط هههههههه



حاضر ياحبيبتى من عونيا ادينى انتى مكالمة وانا علطول
مكالمة ها مش كلمنى شكرا 
احيات النعمة  اسيبك ساعتها مرمية :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ندلة من يومك 
صدقينى ما عاوزة اتمشى و لا اروح الجيم مالها قعدة البيت ياختى ع الاقل قاعدة بكرامتى ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ندلة من يومك
> صدقينى ما عاوزة اتمشى و لا اروح الجيم مالها قعدة البيت ياختى ع الاقل قاعدة بكرامتى ههههههه



ايوة كدة احترموا نفسيتكم شوية :new6::new6:

مليتوا البلد :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الله يكون فى عونك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ماهو فى عونى الله :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماهو فى عونى الله :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ايه قلة الأدب الي انتوا فيها دية ؟ انتوا مينفعش معاكوا غير الشبشب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و يفرح قلبك يا شقاوتي
> ازيك يا بت وحشتينا
> كنتي غايبة ليه اليومين الي فاتوا ؟



*حبيبى انتو واحشينى اكتر بجد 

انا متواجدة اهو بس الاحوال مش متظبطة شوية معايا .. لكن موجودة اهو 

اخباراتك ايه *


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه قلة الأدب الي انتوا فيها دية ؟ انتوا مينفعش معاكوا غير الشبشب


*بتغلطى فى مين بالظبط حضرتك*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكى شقاوتى و يظبط كل احوالك
متغيبيش علينا كتير كدة تانى حبيبت قلبى
اهى الامتحانات خلصت و ما بقاش ليكى حجة 
و انا تومام يا جميل طول ما مصر كلها بخير


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

مش عليك انت يا سمير
انا برد ع لارا علشان بتقولى جتكوا القرف مليتوا البلد


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش عليك انت يا سمير
> انا برد ع لارا علشان بتقولى جتكوا القرف مليتوا البلد


*ولا يهمك  :fun_lol:*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2013)

*مخنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

قرفانة


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

قولت قرفانة مش تعبانة !!!


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> قولت قرفانة مش تعبانة !!!


*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

ميرسى جدا متشكرة ليك خالص


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ميرسى جدا متشكرة ليك خالص


*امين يا يسوع يكون معاكى*


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2013)

اسمحوا لى ان اسجل احساسى خلال الفترة الماضية 
واعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن اردت ان اشارك اصدقائى واحبابى هنا ماذا كنت اشعر بة  خلال الفترة الماضية خلال عام من حكم الاخوان
****
* هكذا كنت 
 كنت فاقد الثقة فى كل شىء وكنت انظر بنظرة تشاؤمية بحتة لما نعيشة واغلفة  بافكار منطقية وعقلية وامثال واقعية نعيشها لتؤكد فكرتى اننى لم اخطىء
 وكنت بقول استحالة الاخوان يسيبوا الحكم ومحدش هايعرف يطلعهم
 كنت شايف المعارضة هشة جدااااااااااا فى مواجهتم
 طلع كدة وانا بقول كدة3او 4شباب لا يتعدى اعمارهم 25 سنة بورقة كدة تمنها شلن مكتوب عليها تمرد
 فكرة اقل من كلمة بسيطة
 لفت مصر كلها وجمعت توقيعات بالعبط وكنت بقول برضة واية يعنى دى زيطة  كدابة برضة وسهل ان واحد يقف فى اشارة او مكان ويقول للناس تمضى فالناس  هتمضى هتخسر اية يعنى الناس لما تعمل كدة المهم النتيجة وكنت شايفها صفر
 وعملوا دعوة ليوم 30 /6 للتمرد ضد الاخوان والاعلام تبنى الفكرة وقعد يمدح فيها ويشجعها
 قلت ماشى الميدان هيتملى يوم 30/6 من الصبح لحد بليل وبعدين كل واحد هيروح  وخالتى وخالتك اتفرقوا لخالات ماهو فى الفترة اللى فاتت كانت الالاف بتنزل  فى التحرير والاتحادية والنتيجة كانت اية ؟؟؟ لا شىء
 جة يوم 30 /6 وتوقعت ان الميدان هيكون زحمة بس محدش توقع ابداااااااا ان مصر كلها تخرج بالاعداد دى
 ملاييييين فى انحاء الجمهورية
 محافظتى اللى عمرها متظاهرت طلعت فيها مظاهرات بالالاف
 تظاهرت انا ايضا ولم اثق ابدا للحظة واحدة اننا سوف نحقق شىء
 لكن شىء دفعنى لاعبر عما يجول فى نفسى وان اخرج واصيح فى الميدان ارحللللل
 وقلت برضة الاعداد مش مهم المهم الاستمراية وقلت دى ناس اخرها يوم وتروح وخلصت
 ويجى تانى يوم اقول مش هنلاقى حد موجود ولو اتجمع ربع امبارح يبق تومام
 لكن خابت توقعاتى والميدان ومصر كلها لم تنفض
 فى اقل من 4 ايام سقط نظام الاخوان الذى استعصى على مدار ثمانين عام على حكام يملكون السلطة والقوة المطلقة
 هنا وقفت مع نفسى وقلت لالا يمكن ان يكون هذا اجتهاد بشرى فقط
 ان يد الللة كانت فى هذا الموضوع بلاشك
 ونظرت الى نفسى وذاتى وقلت ان اللة ينظر الى باشفاق ومحبة انا لاادركها  وكما يقول الكتاب ادعونى فاستجب ليكم لكن موعد الاستجابة يحددة اللة حسب  مشيئتة
 اراد اللة ان يشيل الغمة بعد عام من انكسار ابتسامتنا فى نفس التوقيت عندما فاز مرسى والاخوان بالرئاسة
 الخلاصة
 من يفقد الرجاء  يفقد طعم الحياة

*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

احساسي هو :
لما حد يجرحك اوي و يظلمك اوي و يكسر قلبك و مشاعرك لدرجة انك تقسى عليه و ما تبقاش طايق تشوفه او تسمع سيرته
هو دا احساسي 
احساس بالقرف و الاشمئزاز من شخص كان حبيب و بقى عدو
شخص اديته قلبي و ما شوفتش منه غير الألم و القسوة و الاذية
شخص كدب كتير و خدع كتير و خان كتير و ظلم كتير
دلوقتي راجع ليه ؟ و راجع بعد ايه ؟
راجع بعد ما قتل كل شئ فيا و ما بقاش فيا شئ يقتله ؟
راجع يدمر الي جاي من عمري زي ما دمر الي فات ؟
راجع يبكيني و يجرحني و يسود ايامي ؟
مستكتر عليا ارتاح يومين من العذاب الي كان معيشني فيه ؟
راجع ليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة وقرفانة من حد راجع تانى بعد فترة ماكنش بيعبرنى فيها يقوالى عاوزة اكلمك
كنت فين انت كل المدة دى ؟
ولا انا مجرد عروسة انت بتلعب بيها وترميها فى الوقت اللى انت عاوزه
بس غلطتى انى صدقتك للمرة التانية وكذبت الكل 
واقوالك حاجة الرجال مابتلعبش بالعرايس
دا لو كنت راجل فعلا !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

:a82::a82::kap:


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

احساس وحش خالص
اسوأ احساس في الدنيا


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2013)

*مخنووووووق ع الاخر
مفيش ولا حاجة من اللى نفسى فيها راضية تتحقق​*


----------



## mera22 (5 يوليو 2013)

*تعباااااااااااانه جداااااااااا

بس حسه ان يسوع معايا معرفش ليه بعد كل ده؟؟؟​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

:a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*تعبان شوية
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2013)

حيـــران​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

قرفانة


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> قرفانة


*من اية سلامتك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>




اية مصاصى الدماء دا :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اية مصاصى الدماء دا :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>



بس بس بس بس انا غلطانة :smile01:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بس بس بس بس انا غلطانة :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*بشرب نسكافيه وبسمع حليم واخر روقان *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

:smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

*حزينة عليكى يا بلدى 
يا فرحة ما تمت *​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حزينة عليكى يا بلدى
> يا فرحة ما تمت *​



كله للخير اكيد يا رووووووروووووو 

 

انا برضوا متفااااااااائله


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> كله للخير اكيد يا رووووووروووووو
> 
> 
> 
> انا برضوا متفااااااااائله


يارب تعدى على خير يا سوسو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

شويه ملل علي خوف من اللي هيحصل ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

عارفين احساس 
انك مزعل ناس منك 
ناس كانو اغلى ما عندك
احساس انك حد وحش اووووووووووى
دا احساسى دلوقتى


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2013)

*,.
*
وسط آلزحآم ,,,

إخلق مسآحة ..
شخبط لسآحة .. من *آلأمل* *3>*










*.،*​ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

نعساااااااااااااانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*صدااااااااااااع*​


----------



## mera22 (6 يوليو 2013)

*حسه ان في امل​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2013)

فى قمة الزهق والملل


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2013)

*صدااااااع هيفرتك دماغى​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

راحة قلب بعد وجـع​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## grges monir (7 يوليو 2013)

ربناااااااااا موجووووود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

بفكررررررر لحد ما حاسة اني نفسي اعمل restart لدماغي  او ياريت shut down


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2013)

:closedeye:closedeye


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يوليو 2013)

كل ماشوف الفيديو بتاع الخرفان اللي رموا الولاد من فوق السطح يركبني 100 عصبي اوف


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل ماشوف الفيديو بتاع الخرفان اللي رموا الولاد من فوق السطح يركبني 100 عصبي اوف


*طب ما بلاش تشوفيه يا بنتى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما بلاش تشوفيه يا بنتى
> *​


اصلا علي كل القنوات في كل البرامج
يعني كل اما اقلب الاقيه في وشي:shutup22:


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2013)

*تعبان اوى بجدااااااااااا
*


----------



## mera22 (7 يوليو 2013)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااااانه خاااااااااااالص الاجازه رااااااااحت​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

زهقاااااااااان​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

*رايقة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)

مبسووووطه وفرحاااااااانه اووووووووي

من الاخر كدا مش عايزه حد ينكد عليا :gun:

​


----------



## bob (7 يوليو 2013)

*مش لاقي حل للنفخ ده *


----------



## soso a (7 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*مخنووووووووووووووق*_
_*وطهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_
_*وزهقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

حيراااااااااانة جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يوليو 2013)

سنانى وجعاااااااااااااااانى


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2013)

*ملل :closedeye*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*حاسة انى طايرة فى السما*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

هاحاول انى احط النهايات بإيدى 

جايز يكون صعب 

أو 

مستحيل 


بس 


هحاول

يارب
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*اووووووووووف صداع يخنق *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

صاحية مقريفة


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2013)

*كمل معايا على خير يااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يوليو 2013)

متفائلة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

اممممممم لسة نعسانة 
بس لازم افوووووووووووق :a82::a82::a82:


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2013)

*اللى بيحصلى ده كتير ارجوك اتدخل ياربى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2013)

احساس مش عاجبنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

Frustration ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يوليو 2013)

‏:/
‏...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطه الايام دي كلها طالما .....عدي بخير فاانا كويسه جدااااااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*صعبان عليا عكاشة الرجل هيجيله ضغط وسكر من الغيظ هههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

اول مابشوف وش عكاشة بيجلى ضحك كدة لوحدى هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اول مابشوف وش عكاشة بيجلى ضحك كدة لوحدى هههههههه


*هههههههههه بس بجد هو ليه دور برده خلى ناس كتير نزلت على
 الاقل خلى المنوفية والشرقية والبلاد دى شاركت لانه بيكلمهم بلغة بسيطة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بس بجد هو ليه دور برده خلى ناس كتير نزلت على
> الاقل خلى المنوفية والشرقية والبلاد دى شاركت لانه بيكلمهم بلغة بسيطة *​




كفاية انه عجب الست الوالدة عندى دى بتعشقه
كان كل اللى همها فى الموضوع ان عكاشة مايلبش طرحة ويطلع ^_______^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> كفاية انه عجب الست الوالدة عندى دى بتعشقه
> كان كل اللى همها فى الموضوع ان عكاشة مايلبش طرحة ويطلع ^_______^


*ههههههههههههه بجد ده صعبان عليا ده قرب يطلع من هدومه وهو بيناشد الناس تنزل يا حرام*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه بجد ده صعبان عليا ده قرب يطلع من هدومه وهو بيناشد الناس تنزل يا حرام*​



اة بس اكتر واحدة بتعجبنى حياة
ولما واحد بعتلها اصلا انتى بترردحى اصلا
راحت قالتله ايوة انا بردح
هديت اتبطيت
عجبتنى اوى البت جدعة الصراحة


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 يوليو 2013)

عندما تمر بمحنة قاسية، تكتشف من هم المخلصون في حبك، ومن هم يحبونك في الرحب، ومن هم لا يعيرونك ادنى إهتمام بالرغم من إهتمامك بهم.​


----------



## thebreak-up (9 يوليو 2013)

*متعصب.​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

مش هقول مستغربة
دى حاجة كنت متوقعها من امبارح 
وصاحية من الصبح عشان اثبت انى صح


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2013)

_*حنين للماضى*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

مرتاحة : )​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2013)

ايدى وجعانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

مخنوقة


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2013)

:new2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

سناااااااااااااااااااانى وجعانى


----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

متفائل


----------



## max mike (9 يوليو 2013)

*حاسس انى كنت هورط نفسى فى حاجة انا مش قدها وربنا بعدنى عنها
اشكر يارب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

رايقه •,•​


----------



## mero_engel (9 يوليو 2013)

قرفانه


----------



## bob (9 يوليو 2013)

*الحمد لله زي الزفت*
:a82:


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2013)

زهقان


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2013)

:a82:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

متغاظة:new2:​


----------



## kawasaki (9 يوليو 2013)

*انا خلاص هاطق*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

*مبسووووووووطة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

محتاج ابعد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

مخنوقة جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

راحة نفسية


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

_زهقان بس    مبسوط_
_!!!!!_​


----------



## nermo nano (10 يوليو 2013)

قلقانة جدا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

حاسة بتوتر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يوليو 2013)

*عايز ابقي لوحدي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*صداع من كتر السهر *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)

زينه والله زينه ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

قدْ يكونَ ,

آلتعْودُ - آوجَعْ منُ آلحُبّ !

فَ حينْ تُحبّ منَ آلممُكنْ آنُ تنَسىّ :
... 
لكُنْ آنَ [ إعْتـدْتُ ] عَلىْ أحُدْ لن تتخلصُ مَنُهَ بَ سهْوِلَهُ

 فَ كٌيفَ إذَآ آجتمع آلحَبُ وَ آلآعتٌيادُ _*~!!!*_​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2013)

تعباااااااانة  شوية​


----------



## max mike (10 يوليو 2013)

*ماشى الحال
ولا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*بفكررررررررر*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بفكررررررررر*​



:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2013)

:a4:
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:​


*ههههههههههه ايه يا روما خلاص مبفكرش *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايه يا روما خلاص مبفكرش *​



ههههههههههههه
لاياقلبي فكري براحتك:t4:
ولاحد يقدر يقربلك هنا :act19:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لاياقلبي فكري براحتك:t4:
> ولاحد يقدر يقربلك هنا :act19:
> 
> ​


*هههههههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يوليو 2013)

_*زهقان  زهق السنين*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

مبسوووووووووطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*يوم ما ربنا فرجها ونمت بدرى شوية صحيت بعد 4 ساعات نوم 
مما يؤدى انى هنام برده بقيت النهار ههههههه
اجبها كدا اجبها كدا هى كدا 
مفيش فايدة 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2013)




----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2013)

*ماشى الحال
مفيش شئ جديد يتقال​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر ربنا 
زفت *​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 يوليو 2013)

بحبك  يارب  يا قوتي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 يوليو 2013)

*نفسي أنام زي  خلق  الله*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2013)

النهاردة يعنى على خير ودماغنا ترتاح بقى من الاشكال دى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

عاوزة انام


----------



## جورجينيو- (12 يوليو 2013)

ما فيش النهرده


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2013)

*بحاول :a4:*


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*لسة صاحية وعاوزة انام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

فاقدة الاحساس بكل شئ​


----------



## mera22 (12 يوليو 2013)

*مجروووووحه اوووووووي​*


----------



## max mike (12 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر الله على كل حال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*قلقااااااانة *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (12 يوليو 2013)

مش عارف مالها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يوليو 2013)

مرهقة اوي 
نفسي اخد اجازة تاني


----------



## mera22 (12 يوليو 2013)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

*تهييس كامل 

يومين من غير نوم *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*بفكرررررررر*​


----------



## thebreak-up (13 يوليو 2013)

*صباح الخير الفل والياسمين والعنبر على جميع اعضاء المنتدى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفة كدة حاسة انى نعسانة وعاوزة انام وفى نفس الوقت مش جيالى نوم 
^______________^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

دا احساسى دلوقتى وانا مع بنت خالتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

ضربتهم كلهم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2013)

*قلق خوف توتر *


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*مكتئبة *​


----------



## max mike (14 يوليو 2013)

*ياااااااه انهاردة قابلت اصحابى اللى ليا كتير مبشوفهمش ( كل واحد فى شغله بقى ) وخرجنا مع بعض انبسطت اخر انبسااااااااااط انهاردة​*


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

الشووووووق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفة حاسة اني مش حاسة حاجة هههههههههه بس ممكن اكون 

مهيسة شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

الجوو حرر​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

:smil13:


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

قللللللق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يوليو 2013)

*الدنيا سوده في وشي ومش لاقي رد*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

ملل وارهاق ذهنى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 يوليو 2013)

زهق  كتير  .​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

مــــــــلل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مــــــــلل​


*تصدقى يا روما وانا كمان عندى نفس ذات الملل بتاعك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدقى يا روما وانا كمان عندى نفس ذات الملل بتاعك *​










ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

*اشتياق لايام زمان :t23::t23:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه​


ايدى على كتفك يا اوختشى نكسره منكسروش ليه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايدى على كتفك يا اوختشى نكسره منكسروش ليه ​




ههههههههههههههه
مااااااااااشي 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

نحمدوه و نشكروه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2013)

_*تعبان بس نشكر  الله  *_​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 يوليو 2013)

أمل  جديد في  يوم  جديد​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

كويسة شوية


----------



## max mike (15 يوليو 2013)

*مااااااااااشى الحااااااال​*


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2013)

*واثقة فى ربنا منتظرة ياخدلى حقى*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2013)

بجد مرهقة جدا نفسي انام قد 24 ساعة كدة


----------



## kawasaki (15 يوليو 2013)

*انا غلطان واستاهل الحرق .ان قلبي بينفتح للناس بسرعه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2013)

عايزه بكره ميجيش بقي


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2013)

:act31::act31:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يوليو 2013)

هــادي ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*مبسووووووووطة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

_*هههههههههه  مكسح *_
_*الله يخربيتكم*_​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

تووووووومام


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2013)

مخنوق اخر حاجه !


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مخنوق اخر حاجه !


 ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يوليو 2013)

نفسي انام بجد ومش عارفة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2013)

*مش عايزة اكلم حد خالص *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفا إحساسى-- حسانى مبلمه-- حسانى مفيش إحساس---


----------



## sparrow (16 يوليو 2013)

اكتئاب


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يوليو 2013)

توازن  نفسي  ... وعايز  أصلي​


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2013)

*thank you my lord​*


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

مش خايف​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

زهق من الروتين اليومى ​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 يوليو 2013)

:crying:​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يوليو 2013)

اجهاد و ارهاق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2013)

*قلبي مكسور *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*اوووووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

بتألم في صمت
ومش قادرة انام من شدة الألم


----------



## nermo nano (17 يوليو 2013)

قلقانة جدا 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

*الشكر  لك  يارب  علي  كل  حال*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2013)

مش عرفا إحساسى-- مفيش إحساس


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*مهيـسة اخر حـــاجـــــــة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 يوليو 2013)

اُرغمت على الرضا بالواقع 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

Thinking  of  how  to  defend  the  people  

whom  taken  away  from  their  homes ​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يوليو 2013)

*نفسي  حزينه  جدا  علي  مصر *
*وما  آلت  إليه  أحوالها !!*

*فهل  يمكن  طرد  هذا  القطيع  من  الذئاب*
* خلال  الأنفاق  ؟؟*
*فأنا  لست  من  رواد  مصالحه  الأرهاب*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (17 يوليو 2013)

*اشكرك يا الهى على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يوليو 2013)

*ناقصني جزء كبير مني *
*لانك حته مني*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 يوليو 2013)

على اول طريق النهايه 

ودا مش احساس دا واقع 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*زهق + ملل + خنقة + قرف =اووووووووووف*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

:big74:


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

فرحانة اوى و طايرة م الفرحة لان الدنيا لسة بخير و بقا عندى احلى ابن ف الوجود 
شعور رائع ان يبقا عندك ابن جميل و برئ زي الملايكة يمسح دموعك و يملا عليك حياتك و ابتسامته تنورلك عتمة ايامك 
كفاية انه ملاك برئ منور ف زمن مفيهوش ملايكة


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

:a4:

.


----------



## جورجينيو- (18 يوليو 2013)

قلققققققققققق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

قولت اللى كان فى قلبى وهموت من الفرحة


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة شوية


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يوليو 2013)

زعلانة علشان مش عرفت اخد اجازة 
نازلة الشغل انهاردة بردو


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

نشكر ربنااااا ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*صدااااااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

ما بعرف 

صمت رهيب حتى باحساسى 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

مستغربة اوي !!!!!!
كل علامات التعجب دية تعبيرا عن استغرابي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

لسة صاحية من النوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

مج نسكافيه واغنية لكاظم الصداع يروح والدنيا تبقى روقان ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

حاسة اني نفسي اتجنن شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مخنوقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*جوايا احاسيس كتير متناقضة *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2013)

*احساس بالظلم *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

*متضايقه >.<*


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2013)

*مشتت ...​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2013)

_*مفيش اى حاجة*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

فرح ممزوج بالقلق ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

زعلانة


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

جوايا صراع نفسي
تايهة و قلقانة و مترددة


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2013)

قلقان شوية


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اهاجر لمكان بعيد مكان مفيهوش حزن و لا تعب


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

زهقانة من نفسي
انا مخلوق غبي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2013)

*مكُتئب*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

انا كمان مكتئبة و حزينة


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يوليو 2013)

*حاسس  اليوم  ده  مش  هايعدي علي  خير*

*ربنا  يكدب  احساسي*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

مش مبسوطة ولا مرتاحة 
احساس رزل اوي


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

لا احساسي دا مش بسبب النوم بسبب الحر 
او يمكن بسبب النوم تصدق ؟


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

*ليه ياابونا ليه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

بأمانة ما اقصد 
انا بس خايفة يمكن لاني اتصدمت كتير
سامحني انا آسفة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

بونو بونو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مصدعة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (19 يوليو 2013)

*تعب 

ودى ضريبة الحياه ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

مخنوقة و قرفانة


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

*انا غلطان اني شلت صورتك *
*اديني شلتك من الارض بعد مارميتك *
*متزعلش *
*الظاهر ان انا وانتا هانعيش مع بعض *
*خلاص بقي حقك عليا *
*اوعدك ياعم هافضل معلق صورتك *
*اصل انا قولت يمكن انتا تحل عني *
*كان نفسي اديك اجازه طويله *
*او ارفدك من حياتي *
*بس مقدرتش *
*هانفضل عايشين انا وانتا *
*خلاص بقي يابليو...دا انتا التؤام بتاعي *
*

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مصدومة من نفسى واللى انا قولته


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى 
 كوكتيل مشاعر *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

> مش عارفة اوصف احساسى
> كوكتيل مشاعر



ذيك تمام يا رورو 

كوكتيل كدة مش عارفة احدد حاجة


----------



## جورجينيو- (20 يوليو 2013)

انا انا ها حدد خلاص
مممممممممم
زيكم برده


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يوليو 2013)

*يوم بجد رخم اوووووووووووى  *
*بس نشكر الله عدى*​


----------



## max mike (20 يوليو 2013)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

مفروسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

خدت حقى ومنشكحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

فقدان شهية للحياه ​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

لا جديد 

عاااااايش 

 ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

تمام
ادينى عايشة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*عاوزة اقعد قدام البحر واتكلم معاه وتضربنى امواجه 
وكأنها بترد عليا *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

تسجيل احساس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2013)

حآلتي الآن :
 صآحيه جسدياً .. مسطوله مخياً
 يعني لو سألتوني أسمك ايه  ؟ هرد واقول و أنآ كمآن جعانه
 هههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

ندمانة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ندمانة



اوعي يكون علشان اللي بعتيه 
ازعل :beee:
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

نفسي انام ومش عارفة و عندي شغل بكرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة انام *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2013)

ثقة كبييييييييرة فى ربنا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اغير جو حاسة ان الدنيا روتينية جدا و الايام شبه بعضها


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة و مصدعة


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ما تزعلشى منى يا ابنى


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

عااااااااااااااايش​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

عاوزة اعيط بحرقة


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*

*​ 
*اتحرمت منك *
*مع انك لسه عايشه *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

زعلانة من نفسي


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

حاسة بكل الالم و الوجع الي ف الدنيا
انتهيت و انا لسة ع قيد الحياة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

متغاظة


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

يارتنى عرفتك من زمان
مشكلتى عرفتك ف الوقت الغلط
بختى مايل و حظى نحس


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*انا غلطان*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

حاسة ان الدنيا دي مقرفة و متعبة و كلها عذاب
حاسة بذنب كبير
يا رب ارحمنى


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

==========================================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

لأة كفاية بلاش دموع بلاش
عشان خاطر ربنا لأ لأ دموع لأ


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر الله*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

قلتلك بلاش م البداية و انت زعلت
قعدت اقولك مش هينفع و خلينا اخوات و لقيتك قفشت و خدت ع خاطرك


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

احساسى انك ممثل بارع
و صقفة منى كمان


----------



## Samir poet (21 يوليو 2013)

*مضايق اوى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

احسن اتفلق يا ممثل !


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مضايق اوى*


 

*ليه بس ؟؟؟؟*
*هو انتا مش عارف انك *
*

*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2013)

*سمير
ملقين كل همكم عليه
القى همك على المسيح حبيبى
ده انت غالى اوى عنده
كلنا بنحبك سمير انت غالى على قلوب اخواتك فى المسيح
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

تمام ماشية :fun_lol:


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

مبسوط على حيران 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

خايفة اوى وقلقانة


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

بتابع العرض الشيق و بمزمز ميرندا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

شوية وهعيط ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

لأ يا لارا ما تعيطيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

يابنتى اصل غادة عبد الرزاق صعبانة عليا اوى فى المسلسل
عينى هتدمه خلاص الحمد الله ان المسلسل خلاص


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

متشوقة و مترقبة اعرف ايه الي هيحصل ؟
و النعمة هتقطع بيا


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

الحمد لله ان المسلسل خلص سيبك م المسلسلات الغم دي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

يااختشى اهى حياتنا كلها مسلسلات
قرفت يعنى


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يااختشى اهى حياتنا كلها مسلسلات
> قرفت يعنى



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

عندك حق


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

على رأيك بس مسلسلات عن مسلسلات تفرق
حياتنا مسلسلات اجبارية يعنى هنشوفها غصب عننا اما مسلسلات التلفزيون اختيارية يعنى نقدر منشوفهاش براحتنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

عندي صداع جامد و نفسي انام و كالعادة مش عارفة


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اشربي كوباية لبن موكي لانه بيساعد ع النوم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

> اشربي كوباية لبن موكي لانه بيساعد ع النوم



مش بحبو و لا بطيق ريحته اعمل ايه بقى 

المشكلة بيبقى عندي شغل و بقوم من النوم حاسة اني عاملة دماغ عالية جدا 
مش ببقى شايفة حد قدامي هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

طيب حاولى تظبطي مواعيد نومك عشان متصحيش تعبانة و جسمك مكسر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

> طيب حاولى تظبطي مواعيد نومك عشان متصحيش تعبانة و جسمك مكسر



صليلي انتي بس 
دعوتين حلوين منك يظبطو الدنيا معايا 

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكي يا قمر
صلوات العدرا و القديسين


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يوليو 2013)

_عايش_
_نشكر ربنا_​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يوليو 2013)

*انا مش هاقول كلمه حلوه لحد في بالي *
*انا هاطلب من جميع الاعضاء الكرام *
*اللي يعرفني واللي ميعرفنيش *
*انا مضمنش اعيش دقيقه كمان *
*حياتي بيد رب المجد *
*مش عايز اقابله وحد زعلان مني *
*اللي زعلان مني ..حقك عليا انا اسف*
*حد شايل مني ....حقك عليا انا اسف *
*حد مدايق مني ...حقك عليا انا اسف *
*رب المجد هو بس اللي عارف كل واحد هايموت امتي *
*ومضمنش يااخواتي *
*يمكن تكون اخر مشاركاتي *
*

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يوليو 2013)

مضايقة اوى


----------



## انت شبعي (22 يوليو 2013)

و انا كمان متضايقة اوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2013)

*متفجأه اوى :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

*رايقة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يوليو 2013)

مرعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة


----------



## max mike (22 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر الله .. الاحوال مستقرة​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

عايشة حالة حلوة اووووووووووي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2013)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سمير
> ملقين كل همكم عليه
> القى همك على المسيح حبيبى
> ده انت غالى اوى عنده
> ...


*
ياريت بجد يا استاذى انا صدقنى تعبت اووووووى
فى حياتى وخايف اصاب بمرض خبيث ييقضى على حياتى *


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2013)

زكريات سيئه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

اشتياق لناس وحشونى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يوليو 2013)

بفكرررر ............ و عايزة اختار


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

يوم جديد زي الي قبله و الي قبله


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ياريت بجد يا استاذى انا صدقنى تعبت اووووووى
> فى حياتى وخايف اصاب بمرض خبيث ييقضى على حياتى *



ليه بتقول كدة اخي الغالي
صلي لربنا و اطلب منه يريحك من اتعابك و متيأسش من حاجة ابدا
صلوات العدرا و القديسين تكون معاك‎
‎


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يوليو 2013)

حاسة انى قفلت من الكل ماعدا واحد بس


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

احاسيس متلخبطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

قلتله كل اللي في قلبي كان مزعلني
ومنكد عليا حياتي
ياااه يااااه احساس رووووعه 
رااااااااااحه ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*صداااااااااع من قلة النوم *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قلتله كل اللي في قلبي كان مزعلني
> ومنكد عليا حياتي
> ياااه يااااه احساس رووووعه
> رااااااااااحه ^_^
> ​



ماتقولى من الاول راحة ولا هو لازم موضوع التعبير اللى فى الاول دا
برخم برخم اموت فى الرخامة اموت فى الرخامة والشتيمة احيانا :new6:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفا--- كتير بيبقى فيااحاسيس كتيييييير كتيييير-- 
بس بفتقد القدره على التعبير-- فاتجه الى الصمت--


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة اوى وسنانى وجعانى
هو وجع السنان دا مش ناوى يحل عنى بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*مبسوطة اوووووووى قضيت يوم حلو مع اصحابى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

نفسى انام منمتش غير ساعتين من امبارح ​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يوليو 2013)

مرهقة جدا


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2013)

كله بيعدى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

نشكرربنا ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

هطير من الفرحة من اللى انا بسمعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*اشتياق لحاجات كانت بتعيشنى فى عالم تانى *
وحشتنى اوووووى الاحاسيس اللى كنت بعيشها ​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ليه بتقول كدة اخي الغالي
> صلي لربنا و اطلب منه يريحك من اتعابك و متيأسش من حاجة ابدا
> صلوات العدرا و القديسين تكون معاك‎
> ‎


*اصبنى الاحباط والاكتئاب واليائس 
مبقاش   فى امل فى حياتى 
ايام كنيررررررررر دموع عين
وايام اكتررررررررررررر دموع القلب
وما بين دا ودا بقت ايام سدوة عدمة*


----------



## nermo nano (25 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اصبنى الاحباط والاكتئاب واليائس
> مبقاش   فى امل فى حياتى
> ايام كنيررررررررر دموع عين
> وايام اكتررررررررررررر دموع القلب
> وما بين دا ودا بقت ايام سدوة عدمة*


ربنا موجود



نفسى  انام جدا ومفيش نووووم


----------



## Samir poet (25 يوليو 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> ربنا موجود
> 
> 
> 
> نفسى  انام جدا ومفيش نووووم


*امال انا اعمل اية
بيسمونى كائن ليلى
بسبب اللى بيحصلى 
مبقتش اعرف انام*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اصبنى الاحباط والاكتئاب واليائس
> مبقاش   فى امل فى حياتى
> ايام كنيررررررررر دموع عين
> وايام اكتررررررررررررر دموع القلب
> وما بين دا ودا بقت ايام سدوة عدمة*



ليه الاحباط و ليه اليأس ؟
لو فشلت ف حاجة حاول تانى و تانى
خليك طموح و اكيد هتوصل للي بتحلم بيه
و يسوع هيحول السواد و العتمة لنور و فرح
صدقنى بكرة احلى
ربنا معاك‎
‎


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي :
عادي اهو يوم جديد زي الي قبله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يوليو 2013)

اخر محضره و بعدها الامتحان و ابقى خلصت من حاجه --- اووووف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

مخنوقة


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي
مش مرتاحة


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

*نشكر ربنا *


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

نشكوره بكل حين 

 عندى صدااااااع فظيع ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

ضميري مرتاح


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 يوليو 2013)

متفائل  مما  سيحدث  غدا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2013)

*عندى صدااااااع رخم 
خدتله برشامتين مسكن وبرده مش راضى يروح *​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*انا بقي مش عارف اروح *
*من امبارح وانا هنا*
*ولو حصل مهرجنات بكره تاني *
*هاتلاقوني بايت في المنتدي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

احسن م الصبح بكتير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اخرج اوووووووووووووووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

جوعانة و عاوزة ااااكل كتير كتير كتير


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*مـــــــــوودى زفــــــــــت *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يوليو 2013)

*حاسة ان ربنا هيفرح كل اولاده المخنوقين قريب *​


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2013)

متفائله جدااااااا برغم اللى بيحصل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

مطينة بطين ^_^


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

فرحاااااااااان  سمعت خبر فرحنى​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

كله تمااااااااااام


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

مبسووووطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

تمام ماشية


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*مخنووووووووووووقة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2013)

متضايقه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

متفائله *,*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*اشتياق وحنين لايام مضت بلا رجعة *​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يوليو 2013)

*تفاؤل  بتبعيات  أحداث  اليوم*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

معيطة 
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

هبقى كويسة غصب عن اى حد 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يوليو 2013)

إرهاق و تعب .......


----------



## kawasaki (27 يوليو 2013)

*الله يخرب بيت الاخوان *
*مش عارف اروح*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 يوليو 2013)

*مافيش احساس من كتر التعب :t30: *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2013)

قلقانه أوى و بطنئ. مقلوبه... حسى هرجع على الدكتور إلى هيناقشنى فى المشروع.. و مش متخيله هيناقشنى إزاى ....
وااااااااااء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة حبيتن ... ثلاثة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

نفسى احط كل الناس اللى مضايقنى فى برطمان مخلل ضيق ........
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

تمام عاتيى ماشية
لسة صاحية ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

احتقار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

حاسة ان روحي في مناخيري
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يوليو 2013)

حلو  نشكر ربنا ماشى الحال


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

باكل غزل البنات


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2013)

أوووف
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلل
​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*مرهق جدا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*ماشى الحال *​


----------



## Fady Elmasry (28 يوليو 2013)

*
مش عارف ( ده وصف الحالة على فكرة ) !​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

متنرفزة جدا
جيت اعطس العطسة مجتش : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> متنرفزة جدا
> جيت اعطس العطسة مجتش : (​


*ههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك موتينى من الضحك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

احسن م الصبح


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

_*انا ميت يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

اشكر ربنا كله كويس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

هموت واكسر الشاكوش اللى قاعد بيكسر فى دماغى دا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

نشكر ربنا كله حلو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

مصدومة للمرة المليون
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مصدومة للمرة المليون​


 :spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :spor22::spor22::spor22:



 هديك فى وشك ^_^
يانهارى على الناس اللى بتتدخل فى حياة الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس ^_____^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هديك فى وشك ^_^
> 
> يانهارى على الناس اللى بتتدخل فى حياة الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس ^_____^​


 ههههههههههههه
ياسمين عبد العزيز 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

شوية فرح شوية حزن
و اهي ماشية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ياسمين عبد العزيز
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



ايووووة برافو عليك :flowers:​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

مبقتش فارقة لاني اتعودت ع كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة شوية
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2013)

زهق وملل وخنقه :/


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

*مــــــــلل مــــن كــــــل حاجـــة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

تعزية !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

مظجططه ^,*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مظجططه ^,*​


*طب احياه النبى لتجيبى شوية ظجططة من اللى عندك للغلابة اللى زيى *​


----------



## mera22 (28 يوليو 2013)

*مضايقه  وزهقااااااااااااانه جدا​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

*صداع رهيبببببببببببب
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب احياه النبى لتجيبى شوية ظجططة من اللى عندك للغلابة اللى زيى *​


استني ابعتلك شوية في مسيدج:t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استني ابعتلك شوية في مسيدج:t33:


*طب كترى على اد ما تقدرى ماشى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

صباحو صوت عالى
الكلب عندى مش مبطل هوهو
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

منشكح 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

*كل حاجه حلوة اتمررت *​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*مخنوق اوووووووووووووووىبجدااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*عجبــا للحيــاة ,,,
 أحيانـــا تسعدنـــا الأيـــام حتـــى نظـــن
 أننـــا لن نحـــزن أبـدا
 ثـــم تـــدور الأيـــام وتحزننـــا حتـــى نظـــن
 أننـــا لن نسعـــد أبـــدا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

جعانه مع اني لسه متعشية


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعانه مع اني لسه متعشية


*ايه الفجعة دى يابت 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه الفجعة دى يابت
> ههههههههههههه*​


مش عارفه بجد ايه اللي حصلي
انا مكنتش كدا
ولا كدا كان انا:t33:


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعانه مع اني لسه متعشية


*هههههههههههههههههه
نفس الاحساس*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعانه مع اني لسه متعشية


فكرتينى باغنية مع انك ويا تيرى مابقتش يا تيرى تيرى :t33:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> نفس الاحساس*


طب ماتخليك جدع واعزمنا علي شدوتشين اي حاجه:t33:


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> فكرتينى باغنية مع انك ويا تيرى مابقتش يا تيرى تيرى :t33:​


الله انا بحب الغنيوة دي
وهتجنن دلوقتي واعرف مين  اللي بيغنيها:ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*ســـــأعتـــــــزل الـحـــــــــــــب اذا لـــم تكـــون انــت حبيبــــى
 وسأغـلـــق ابــــواب قـــلبـــى اذا لـــــم تــكــون انــــت روحي
 وأفـضـــــــــل الـــــــــــرحيــــل عـــــــــن عـــــــــــالـــم البشـــــــــــر
 ان لـــــــــــــم تـكـــــون انــــــت ملاكـــــي♥*


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يوليو 2013)

مش هاتكلم تانى ^_^
مخروسة 
​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يوليو 2013)

جوعاااانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

*زفت مزفت بالزفاتيت *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2013)

*حاسة بملل لدرجة إنى

 عاوزة اخرج ارن جرس بيتنا و ادخل البيت و اقول : مين ؟! ..

 و اطلع و اقول : اناآا ..

 وادخل و اقول : أهلاً وسهلاً .. نورتى والله

 تفتكروا اتجننت ؟؟!*
​


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2013)

*مش لاقي ارض ارسي عليها
*


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2013)

ارهاااااااااااق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*وده اسمه ايه ده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وده اسمه ايه ده *​


تعرفي اعلان كوكاكولا اللي بيقولك *لو ده جنان اتجنن !
*اهو ده الجنان


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2013)

تعبااااااااان  اووووووى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعرفي اعلان كوكاكولا اللي بيقولك *لو ده جنان اتجنن !
> *اهو ده الجنان


*ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا روحى *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2013)

*ماهو مش علشان انت اللى ابتديت 

يبقى انت اللى تنهى 

هنا بيبقى فى كلام تانى مش بتاعك بس بتيبقى مجبر عليه  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ربنا يكملك بعقلك يا روحى *​


صليلي انتي بس وكله هيبقي فله اللانش


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صليلي انتي بس وكله هيبقي فله اللانش


ربنا يشفيكى يا روحى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا يشفيكى يا روحى ​


ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

مش مبسوطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

عاتيى اوى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*صدااااااااااااع رخمممممم*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

احساس حلو


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

نعسانة و عاوزة انام بعمققق


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2013)

(1) أسوأ مواقع الأخبار .. هي المواقع المسيحية !​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2013)

(2) تخلو بذاتك كل فترة من الزمن .. قمة الحكمة .. إمنحني يا رب الحكمة.​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2013)

(3) لا علاقة بين (1) و (2)​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2013)

*مكتئب الي اقصد الحدود*
*وعندي برد مبهدلني *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2013)

حزن شديد
لتقصيري مع ربنا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*كوكتيل احاسيس 
*​


----------



## nermo nano (31 يوليو 2013)

مبسوطة كتير لان حاسة انهاردة اد اية ربنا معايا ​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

أحساس  معتدل 
متوازن​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يوليو 2013)

هدوووء


----------



## mera22 (31 يوليو 2013)

*متلخبطه ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يوليو 2013)

نعسانة حبتين


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أغسطس 2013)

_*كعادة كل يوم متكسر تعبان اوى من الشغل  *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أغسطس 2013)

مستغربة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى اسكت من جوه
زى ماانا ساكتة من بره 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااان علشان حاسس انى فرحت حد النهاردة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

زعلانة انى طولت لسانى على واحدة 
بس انتى اللى استفذتينى
مكنش قصدى اعاملك كدة 
صدقينى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*قلق وتفكير *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوطة عشان بحب كل الناس اللي في الدنيا دي كلها و نفسي اقول لكل الناس انا بحبكم اوي و اجيبلهم حاجات حلوة


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2013)

*مبقتش فارقة .. مش حاسس بحاجة خااااااااالص​*


----------



## mera22 (3 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقااااااااااانه جدا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مبسوطة عشان بحب كل الناس اللي في الدنيا دي كلها و نفسي اقول لكل الناس انا بحبكم اوي و اجيبلهم حاجات حلوة


 طيب يلا هاااااااااااااتى 
يلا يا تاسونى انا مستنى الحاجة الحلوة فالبروفيل :smi420:



max mike قال:


> *مبقتش فارقة .. مش حاسس بحاجة خااااااااالص*​


معلشى يا ميكى 
كله بيعدى يا برنس



mera22 قال:


> *زهقااااااااااانه جدا*​


 
ربنا يفرح قلبيك 
ويقويكى 


انا بقى متكشر ضغط شغل غبى اوى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2013)

*


johna&jesus قال:






انا بقى متكشر ضغط شغل غبى اوى

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنـــــا يساعدك يا جـــون 


*​


----------



## nermo nano (3 أغسطس 2013)

قلقانة كتير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

*مرتاحة الى حد ما *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

زعلانة :smile02​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

*ارهااااااااااااق *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

انا اتمرمنط ^__^
​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ارهااااااااااااق *​
> ​



وانا كمان مرهقه جدااااااااا يا رورو 

 ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> وانا كمان مرهقه جدااااااااا يا رورو
> 
> ​


سلامتك يا سوسو 
انا طول النهار بلف فى الحر لغاية ما اتسلقت ههههههه ​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سلامتك يا سوسو
> انا طول النهار بلف فى الحر لغاية ما اتسلقت ههههههه ​



سلامتك من السلقه يا قمر 

انا بقى يا حبى حاجه تانى ملفيفانى حوالين نفسى اديها يومين 

ربك يسترها بس صليلى ونبى  
هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> سلامتك من السلقه يا قمر
> 
> انا بقى يا حبى حاجه تانى ملفيفانى حوالين نفسى اديها يومين
> 
> ...


الله يسلمك يا حبى 
يارب تلاقيها الحاجة اللى ملففاكى حوالين نفسك هههههه
بس ازاى اصليلك والنبى مع بعض ها


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

هبة الرحمن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> 
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> ...


مش محتاجين نصيحتك دى انصحى نفسك انتى 
وزى ما قولتى الندم مش هيفيد بعد كدا 
ومسيرك هتعرفى مين الحق والنور ومين الباطل 
مش هرد عليكى كتير لان للاسف الكلام مش هيجيب نتيجة معاكى 
كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ربنا ينور عنيكى انتى ويفتح قلبك 
وبرده احنا عمرنا ما هنكرهك حتى لو قولتى اكتر من كدا 
ربنا يفتح قلبك ​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2013)

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبى
> يارب تلاقيها الحاجة اللى ملففاكى حوالين نفسك هههههه
> بس ازاى اصليلك والنبى مع بعض ها​





هههههههههههههههههههههه

عاتى بس مفيش حاجه ضيعه هى موجوده الحاجه دى وملفيفانى 
هههههههههههههههههههه

مش داود كان نبى برضوا مش تدقى على الواحده والنبى 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2013)

تمااااااااااااااااااام
===
وسعاد معاها  ولطيفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> تمااااااااااااااااااام
> ===
> وسعاد معاها  ولطيفة


هههههههههههه ده انت اتعلمت مصرى احسن مننا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه ده انت اتعلمت مصرى احسن مننا
> ​



ههههههههه اي خدمة لو حاجة صعبت عليكي تبقي قولي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ههههههههه اي خدمة لو حاجة صعبت عليكي تبقي قولي



هههههههههههههه  لا متقلقش القاموس بتاعى مليان 
لو انت وقفت فى حاجة ابقى قول 
مع انى معتقدش انك هتقف مش بقولك مصرى عامل نفسك لبنانى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه  لا متقلقش القاموس بتاعى مليان
> لو انت وقفت فى حاجة ابقى قول
> مع انى معتقدش انك هتقف مش بقولك مصرى عامل نفسك لبنانى ههههههههه



طيب وطي صوتك ليسمعك الزعيم ولا حاجة 
منتحل شخصية فيها طرد او ازرقاق ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أغسطس 2013)

هبة الرحمن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> 
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> ...





من قالج تسجلين فيه؟ من ضربك على يدك؟
 على فكره انتي انسانه سخيفه وسامجه ومليقه وما تحترمين نفسج 
مو من حقج تدخلين على ناس وتجرحين فيهم وفي دينهم
لو انج صدق مسلمه كان عرفتي شو يعني لكم دينكم ولي ديني
شوفي لك شغله ثانيه تسوينها ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> طيب وطي صوتك ليسمعك الزعيم ولا حاجة
> منتحل شخصية فيها طرد او ازرقاق ههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه يا نهار فحلقى طرد وازرقاق 
لا لبنانى لبنانى ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يا نهار فحلقى طرد وازرقاق
> لا لبنانى لبنانى ههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> من قالج تسجلين فيه؟ من ضربك على يدك؟
> على فكره انتي انسانه سخيفه وسامجه ومليقه وما تحترمين نفسج
> مو من حقج تدخلين على ناس وتجرحين فيهم وفي دينهم
> لو انج صدق مسلمه كان عرفتي شو يعني لكم دينكم ولي ديني
> شوفي لك شغله ثانيه تسوينها ..



برافوو يا هيفاء
كل واحد يروح المكان اللي عايزه
يعني احنا اللي ها نروح النار بأرادتنا 
*لكن انتي بتكلميها خليجي اكيد مش ها تفهم عليكي لو كانت مصرية
هي تعبانة ليه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

*احساس بالروقان مع مج نسكافيه 
وصوت حليم وصباح 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

تعباااااااااانة جداااااااااااا
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2013)

سايباها على ربنا-- و الى مكتوب على الجبين هتشوفوا العين........


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقه جدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2013)

منمتش من امبارح غير 4 ساعات وصاحية مش مركزة خالص 
وصدااااااااااع رهيب ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

عينى بتحرقنى جامد
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أغسطس 2013)

*طول عمرى بقول المرار ليه ناسه برضوا    *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)

جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
> 
> 
> 
> ​


ايه يا بيبى هى الطحينة موصلتش ولا اييييييييييه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه يا بيبى هى الطحينة موصلتش ولا اييييييييييه


لا شكلها ادلقت في السكة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا شكلها ادلقت في السكة


ايييييييييييييه بتقوووووولى ايييييييييه 
اه قلبى قلبى يا ناس 
حاسة انى هيجيلى قلبة ساكتية منك يابت 
انتى عارفة اللى فى العلبة دوووووووول مدفوع فيهم كاااااااااام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايييييييييييييه بتقوووووولى ايييييييييه
> اه قلبى قلبى يا ناس
> حاسة انى هيجيلى قلبة ساكتية منك يابت
> انتى عارفة اللى فى العلبة دوووووووول مدفوع فيهم كاااااااااام


سلامة قلبك ياقلبي

مدفوع كام
صاغ


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلامة قلبك ياقلبي
> 
> مدفوع كام
> صاغ


لا يابت وانتى الصادقة 
سحتوووووووووت


----------



## max mike (5 أغسطس 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

اممممممممممم 
محتارة جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*النور قاطع والجو حررررر 
حاجة اخر زهق *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

مشتاقه للرغي معاهم ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

مش طايقة اى حد قدامى
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أغسطس 2013)

الموت رحمه ونعمه مش طايلاها


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2013)

*حالا رجعت من عند دكتور الاسنان
ويا سلام على زيارة دكتور الاسنان*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة ان عندي لامبالاة وده جديد اووووي عليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

*فقدان شهية الحياه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اعمل حاجة مجنونة 
اخرج اطنطط كدة ذي زمان و انسى اي حاجة 
و اعمل مجهوووود كبيييير اروح البيت اترمي على السرير و انام يومين تلاتة كدة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 أغسطس 2013)

*هنـام شويه 

لأن الهم  عندى بينوم 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## چاكس (6 أغسطس 2013)

*اول مرة اعرف ازاى الانثى بتتعب و هى بتكنس بالمأشة اللى مش بالكهربا 
يا عينى عليهم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *اول مرة اعرف ازاى الانثى بتتعب و هى بتكنس بالمأشة اللى مش بالكهربا *
> *يا عينى عليهم*


 
 و حياااااتك بتتعب كمان حتى لو بالمكنسه الكهربه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2013)

*ضغوط نفسية *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

همووووووت من الوجع 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*صدااااااااااااااااااع *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أغسطس 2013)

تفكييييييييييير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2013)

مفييييش احساااااااس


----------



## Samir poet (7 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مفييييش احساااااااس


*انامخنوق اوى انامظلوم مليشى زنب فى اللىحصل
ياريت تصلو من اجلى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة ان المنتدى و الخدمة و الناس اللى فيه وحشونى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

كوكتيل احساسيس
زعل على فرح على خوف وقلق على اطمئنان^_____________^
​


----------



## soul & life (7 أغسطس 2013)

*الم اسنان مؤلم ومزعج + صداع قاتل*


----------



## max mike (7 أغسطس 2013)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2013)

*مش كويسة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

سنانى وجعها بيزيد اوى 
​


----------



## تعيسة (7 أغسطس 2013)

مبعرفش مش حاسة بشي متل الصنم


----------



## max mike (8 أغسطس 2013)

*صعبان عليا حالى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> *صعبان عليا حالى*​


 مالصحب الغدرين ايام عزى ومالى كانو منى قريبين :t4:
مسيرهاااااا ترقو يا ميكووووو صدقنى 
مكسر


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2013)

جوايا سلام سلام وتعزيات ♥


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أغسطس 2013)

صدمه العمر 

غادة طلعت مجنونه ومش متجوزة اساسا وبيتهيئلها حاجات وادهم ابن روجينا فعلا  يادى المسلسل المقرفففففف


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

_*روقاااااااااااااان *_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2013)

… … … … …


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

دماغى وجعتنى من كتر الخناقات
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة من مؤلف حكاية حياة علشان ضحك عليا مرتين ابن اللذينة


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووطة *​


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2013)

تأديبا ادبنى الرب والى الموت لم يسلمنى​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

رجلى وجعانى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

في خلوتي مع الحبيب يطول بيننا الكلام او اصمت و اكتفي بروعة حضوره
انا في حالة سبي روحي و عشق الهي


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

دماغى وجعانى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

و انا كمان دماغي وجعاني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارفه مالي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اتكلم مع حد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة اوى من الناس اللى تقربلى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

نشكروووه


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقااااااااانه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

صداااااااااااااااااااااع ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

ايام وبنعيشها​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

مضايقة لانى مش بحب حد يعلق على تصرفاتى 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

بحاول أقمع الممل والضيق وابسطني 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي اغيرر جوووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> نفسي اغيرر جوووو


ومين سمعك يا موكى 
رجلى على رجلك يا اوختشى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ومين سمعك يا موكى
> رجلى على رجلك يا اوختشى



ادام رجلك على رجي 
ماتيجي ناجر موتوسيكل و نطير على اسكندرية او مرسى مطروح 
ههههههههههههههههه
بس لو الشرطة دورت علينا :act31: :smile02هقولهم رورو هي اللي خطفتني هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> ادام رجلك على رجي
> ماتيجي ناجر موتوسيكل و نطير على اسكندرية او مرسى مطروح
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس لو الشرطة دورت علينا :act31: :smile02هقولهم رورو هي اللي خطفتني هههههه


هههههههههههه يلا بيبنا ع مطروح علشان انا مروحتش السنة دى 
لا انا بحب اركب بيتش بادى احلى واحدة تتقلب بيه هههههههه 

اخص عليكى هتبعينى كدا بسهولة 
متخافيش مش انتى معايا اتكلى على الله وانا هفسحك فسحة انما ايه 
وهعمل بيكى حادثة معتبرة ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة انى جعانة ومش جعانة
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه يلا بيبنا ع مطروح علشان انا مروحتش السنة دى
> لا انا بحب اركب بيتش بادى احلى واحدة تتقلب بيه هههههههه
> 
> اخص عليكى هتبعينى كدا بسهولة
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه المهم ف الموضوع ان بعد الحادثة دي 
نبقى بردو غيرنا جووووو 
احنا نتقلب مش مشكلة :t31:
نعمل حادثة اهو بنتعلم :vava:
لكن اهم حاجة نغير جوووو:ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه المهم ف الموضوع ان بعد الحادثة دي
> نبقى بردو غيرنا جووووو
> احنا نتقلب مش مشكلة :t31:
> نعمل حادثة اهو بنتعلم :vava:
> لكن اهم حاجة نغير جوووو:ura1:



ههههههههههههه ايون صح المهم نخرج مش مهم اى حاجة تانية 
انا معاكى يا كبيرة فى اى خروجة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أغسطس 2013)

فرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررح
يا رب أدم علي هذه النعمة و كل نعمك ... أنت أدرى بي و بما يجول في نفسي​


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوطه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

منشكحة انشكاح الارنوب:smile02
​


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

برده مبسوطه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## bob (11 أغسطس 2013)

*منتهي القرف
*


----------



## جورجينيو- (11 أغسطس 2013)

نشكروووه


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*فرحااااااااااانه​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

اخر يوم اجازة و نفسي اخرج


----------



## max mike (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

نعسانة
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

زهقــان ..​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*زهق  وملل  فظيع  .. *

*ربنا  يقدرني  علي  المقاومه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 أغسطس 2013)

*هو مش احساس 
دي رغبه في الموت *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا بضم صوتي لصوتكم 
بجد زهقانة جدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الحمدالله .. حاله  الزهق  لم  تتملكني  كثيرا*

*وبدأت  تتصاغر*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقت تاني منها لله اللي كانت السبب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبي .. حبيبي اه من حبيبي
عليه احلي ابتسامة
اما بتضحك عيونه
بقول يالا السلامة


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

حــــــــران​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

لا مبسوطة ولاحزينة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2013)

بخير نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أغسطس 2013)

بفكر ف اللي جاااي 
و اخر يوم اجازة و بكررة شغل بقى و الدنيا حر وحاجة ذي الفل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

سكت الكلام​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2013)

احساس بالتفائل ​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2013)

*No Comment​*


----------



## mera22 (12 أغسطس 2013)

*حياه جديده ببتدي اعيشها​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 أغسطس 2013)

* مخنوق جدا جدا جداجدا و عايز اسيب الدنيا كلها ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 أغسطس 2013)

*حالـــــــــــه من اللاوعى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

مش طايقة نفسيتى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2013)

اشتياقى للموت كبير اليومين دوووول 
مش عارف ليه !​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

مش مرتاحه ابدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*تعب وخنقة وضيق *​


----------



## Vanishing_Son (13 أغسطس 2013)

مرارة وموت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

كويسة شوية نشكر ربنا


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*أرتياح  ..  بعد  نوم  عميق   لم  أتعوده  منذ  أسابيع*
​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2013)

*حزين وزعلان جدا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا مبسوطة و مرتاحة 
يوم جميل النهاردة باين عليه بس يارب يستمر كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 أغسطس 2013)

ضاع الكلام منى​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 أغسطس 2013)

قرفانة من حياتي كلها


----------



## چاكس (13 أغسطس 2013)

Hannah Montana قال:


> قرفانة من حياتي كلها



*ليه بس الحياة لذيذة 
ممكن تلعبى chess titans لعبة تسليكى شويه 
انا على طول بلعبها و اخسر ^_^
جربيها او جربى اى لعبة شطرنج تانية *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

صاحية مش طايقة دبان وشى ​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقاااااااااااااااااانه اووووووووي​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة انى قاعدة فى الجنينة
​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## grges monir (13 أغسطس 2013)

يوم محزن
انتقل الى السماء معلم كنيستنا( مطرانية بنى سويف)
شخص نادرا ان يتكرر


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

كووووووووويسة


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارفه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

* أنا فرحآنه وزعلانه ومخنوقه ومبسوطه ومتضآيقه ومش طآيقه نفسى وبضحك ف نفس ذات الوقت
تفتكروا انى اتجننت هههههههههه
*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

حرانة اوى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش احساس


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة اخر 8 حاجات 
نفسي انام بجد


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

*حسه بتفائل جامد اوي ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

زهقان طهقان مضايق​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

Very  quiet
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)

وقت الحزن مش هحزن
 و هقنعني بأني احسن
 و لسه قلبي زي الطير
 و هفضل اقول كلـــــه  للــــخير ☼​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أغسطس 2013)

متفائل لدرجة انى مش عاوز انام مع انى لازم انام لانى بكره ورايا شغل يخلص فى يومين !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

فرحانة وتعبانة
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2013)

يارب انقذ كنيستك 

محتاجين معونة من عندك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

منشكح انشكاح السنين 
والدنيا خربانه خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

انا خايفة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب حافظ علي شعبك *
*حوط عليهم يارب*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

عندى صداع جامد
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

عايشة مع العايشين


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حززززززينة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*الواحد حاسس ب "هم" وضيق على اللي حاصل في البلد،
 امال ايه احساس اللي ابنها ولا جوزها رجع جثة غرقان في دمه؟ ربنا يديهم صبر وسلام*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة جدا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

حزينة ع الي يحصل ف البلد
يارب مد ايدك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

_قرفااااان _


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة اوي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

صدااااااااااااااااااااع​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة اني ماليش نفس اعمل اي حاجة ف الدنيا 
وقلبي واجعني اووووي على الناس اللي بتموت دي​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*لَست حزينْ ..
لَگننِي لا ﭑريد’ ﭑن ﭑتحدث ﭑلى ﭑحد !`
ۈ لا ﭑريد ﭑن استَمع ﭑلى ﭑحد
لا ﭑريد ﭑنَ ﭑبتسم ۈ لا ﭑريَد ﭑن ﭑضحَگ
بِ دآخلي ﭑشيَآء گثيييره لا يُمگن [ ﭑلگلآم ]
... ... ... ﭑن يخففهآ عني ..
ھٓذآ ﭑلوقت ﭑلذي ﭑعيشہ ؛*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*منتاقضة جداً
 أشعر بالحاجة للحديث
 و رغبة في الصمت *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

مش مبسوطة
مخنووووووقة


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2013)

واااااااااثقه فى ربنا 

ومتفااااائله لما يحدث 

لانه اكيد للخيرررررر بالرغم انه مؤلم جدااااا اللى بيحصل 

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة بالكلمات دي اووووووووووي

الحرب علينا عليك 
نصرتنا ذي النور 
بتبان لما اديك بتفك قيود المأسور *​


----------



## max mike (15 أغسطس 2013)

*زعلان عليكى يابلدى
يارب احمى مصر وشعبها​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

احساسي بتفائل عجيب
في وقت غريب !​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا مخنوق اوى 
بجد 
كل ماشوف منظر كنيسة ازهق اكتر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

بسمع تأمل جميل للبابا  شنودة وناسية الدنيا باللي فيها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عندى كوكتيل مشاعر 
انما ايه يسد النفس 
مخنوقة +مكتئبة +ملانة +زهقانة +قرفانة = اووووووووف *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة اني مش عايزة اتكلم خااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*  حزين  جدا*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوطة


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوط..


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

مش زعلانة ان الحلم اللى حلمته ماجاش​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوووووووووقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

جعااااااااااااااانة ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

قلبي موجوع ع كنيستي و اخواتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى اجيب حد واروح احطه فى اوضة حر نار
واسيبه جوه 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

متضايقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

باكل اكل قريبتى اللى طعمه يجنن
اوى يجنن اوى
ونفسى اشاور لماما ع الزبالة عشان ترمى الاكل دا
واشاور لقريبتى ع الباب عشان تتطلع بره
^_^
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوط رغم سوء الأحداث ​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

مرتاحة و حاسة بهدوء و سلام في حضن بابا يسوع حبيبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا من شوية كنت زعلانة وهموت واصالح حد بس دلوقتى انا حاسة براحة نفسية جدا
انى عرفت انى ماكنتش غلطانة فى حقه وانى مش لازم ازعل على حد عمره ماهيزعل عليا​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا مرتاحة نفسيا و نفسي افضل في الحالة دي على طول ومحدش يخرجني منها ابدا


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا هتجنن قريب
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

اتخنقت م الي بيحصل ف البلد


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا هتجنن قريب
> ههههههههههههههه



*وهو انت ناقص جنان *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وهو انت ناقص جنان *​


 مش عارف انا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أغسطس 2013)

ماليش نفس اعمل اي حاجه ولا حتي اتكلم
مش خايفه من حد .. ومش قلقانه من حاجه..
بس مش عايزة اي حاجه ..!!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حالة من اللا شعور *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

قلقــان ..​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقااااااااااااانه وقلقانه جداااا​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

فرحانه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسية وحشة خااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*عندى حالة غريبة مش عارفة اوصفها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*هموووووووووت من القلق *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههه
بيقولك تعبئة عامة الناس دى بتستهبل ياعم الحج ​


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي حزينة حتي الموت
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2013)

*




الله  يرحمك يا شهيد الوطن والكنيسة مبروك عليك السماء ياا عمى فوزى حقيقى  هتوحشنى اوى هيوحشنى حضنك بجداااا هيوحشنى كل شى فيك يا عمى الوداع اذكرنا  امام عرش المسيح الى الالقاء يا حبيب قلبى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة شوية وتعبانة 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

حزين  علي  خساره  كبيره  لمحتويات  الكنائس
أيتام  أحترقت  ملاجئهم .. رهبان  روعت  نفوسهم

الرب  قادر  يشيل  عنا​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

منين هتيجي الفرحة و كل يوم ناس بتتقتل و اطفال بتتشرد ؟
منين هتيجي الفرحة و كنائس بتتحرق و محلات بتتحرق ؟
منين هتيجي الفرحة و الشر زاد في القلوب و المحبة ما بقاش ليها وجود ؟
يارب محتاجين نفرح و انت وحدك القادر انك تفرحنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 أغسطس 2013)

حـزين ع مصـر..​


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

*متفائله ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

هــدوء​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

جووووووعانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*احساس بالحزن 
انام على الاحداث واصحى عليها 
تعبت من كتر اللى بشوفه 
مقدميش غير انى اقوم اعمل مج نسكافيه واطفى التليفزيون 
والنت وانام تانى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

مخنووووووقة


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

زهقـان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

*مش لاقية كلمة تعبر عن اللي جوايا
غير اني حاسة اني عايشة ف عصر بشع 
عايشة ف فيلم اللي اخرجوا ابدع ف تصوير وحشيته
ارحمنا يارب*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي
امـــــــــوت ,,,


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*دماغى هتتفرتك من الصداااااااع *​


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

*حسه بان ربنا اكيد هيتدخل بس موش عارفه ازاي​*


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عايز انام*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

صداع فى دماغى و فى قلبئ


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوووووووقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*طفيت التلفزيون والنت لمدة ساعة 
وقولت مش هشوف اخبار تانى 
مقدرتش بصراحة 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 أغسطس 2013)

*i want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## mera22 (17 أغسطس 2013)

*تعباااااااانه ومشغووووله وهموت من التفكير​*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أغسطس 2013)

تعبانة اوى من كتر الخنقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*حلوة تمام*
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2013)

حزينة على حال الدنيا​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أغسطس 2013)

تبآ لموت لم يشتهينى بعد​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

حاسس براحة نفسية

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ارهاااااااق *​


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2013)

*يااااااااااااااارب ارجوك وفقنى فى اللى رايح اسعى ليه بكرة​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي ف نسكافيه اووووي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *نفسي ف نسكافيه اووووي​*



*حبيبتى جيتى فى جمل يعنى 
اعملك احلى مج نسكافيه لاحلى موكى 
واهو بالمرة اعمل لنفسى معاكى علشان كسلانة اقوم اعمل هههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبتى جيتى فى جمل يعنى
> اعملك احلى مج نسكافيه لاحلى موكى
> واهو بالمرة اعمل لنفسى معاكى علشان كسلانة اقوم اعمل هههههه*​



هههههههههههههههه ماهي دي المشكلة يا رورو اني كسلانة اقوم ههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا حبي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## چاكس (18 أغسطس 2013)

كفااااااااااااااية قراية بقى 
صدعت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*نعسانة اووووووووووووي و حرانة ​*


----------



## max mike (18 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب سهل كل امر عسير​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2013)

_*متكسررررررر ونفسى اخرج*_​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أغسطس 2013)

*مترقب حدث مهم *
*يارب يحصل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انا زهقانة زهق الجرثومه اللى ديتول قتل 99٪ من اخواتها وسابها لوحدها*
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 أغسطس 2013)

محتارة وتايهة ومش عارفة اعمل ايه


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

"الضيق بدون سبب"بيخبط على باب قلبي  وأنا عامل نفسي مش واخد بالي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

اسئلة كتيرة محتاجة ليها اجابة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

انا تعبان
لكن ثقتي كبيرة يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

دوخة و زغللة و كرشة نفس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*زعلانة اوى
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

مش زعلان ومافيش حاجة تفرح ​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

تعبانــــــــــة و لكن
نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

زهقاااااااااااانة :10_9_209[1]:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> زهقاااااااااااانة :10_9_209[1]:



*اه يا دماغى ليه بس كدا انا عملتلك حاجة* ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

هــــــــدوء​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يا دماغى ليه بس كدا انا عملتلك حاجة* ​


 هههههههههههه
انا اقدر اضرب رورتي بردو
دة انا بضرب الزهق ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انا اقدر اضرب رورتي بردو
> دة انا بضرب الزهق ههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه اضربيه يا روحى وماله *
*طب بقولك ايه اضربيلى معاكى الملل بالمرة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اضربيه يا روحى وماله *
> *طب بقولك ايه اضربيلى معاكى الملل بالمرة *​


 يا سلام بس كدة
من عيوني 
و ادي الملل نضربه هو كمان 
:10_9_209[1]:
:t32:
:budo:
:nunu0000:
:t36:
كدة انا خلصتلك عليه يا ريسة
اي اوامر تاني ؟ هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا سلام بس كدة
> من عيوني
> و ادي الملل نضربه هو كمان
> :10_9_209[1]:
> ...



*ههههههههه ميرسى يا روحى متحرمش منك* ​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ميرسى يا روحى متحرمش منك* ​


 العفو حبيبت قلبي
و لا انحرمش منك ابدا ياااااارب :36_3_15:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة بس حاسة بإيد ربنا بتطبطب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوووووووطة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

حرب وكرب في كل مكان وانا في سلام
مع المسيح امان وسلام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (20 أغسطس 2013)

حزينة على الناس اللي اتقتلوا امبارح
صبر اهاليهم ياااااااارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

*قلقانة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

صدااااااع خفيف 

حاسه انه هيتحول ويبقى فظيع 
هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

حزين على القتل اللي حل لجنودنا البواسل علي يد الارهاب
يارب صبر اهاليهم-وارحمهم


----------



## kawasaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## mera22 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حيرااااااااانه​*


----------



## kawasaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2013)

*حزن وضيق بسبب احوال بلدى 
صداع وعدم اتزان بسبب الانفلونزا 
وكفاية كده:t13:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة اني بس عايشة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*رايقة اخر حاجة *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*متعزية اوووووووووي​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*فرحانة شوية
وزهقانة شوية
وتعبانة شوية
كل حاجة اخرها شوية
^_^
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 أغسطس 2013)

* حاسس انى هموت  ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

حاسس انى مش متروك في ظروفي لوحي وربنا ايدية محوطانى


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

فرحة ممزوجة بحزن شديد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*تهيس تهيس تهيس تهيس 
ومش جايلى مزاج اعكر مزاجى مع حد
^_^
*​


----------



## mena.galal17 (21 أغسطس 2013)

تعباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2013)

*
،. نفسي اعمل حظر تجوال للنمل اللي بيتحرك جوا مخي ده ،،،.*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

مصدوووووومة بس مش اوي


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

منشكحة و سعيدة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2013)

ﻋﻦ آحسآسگ ﻟﻤـآ ﻳﻮﺣﺸـگ حد آوووي ﻣﻊ آنگ عـآرف آنگ مش في دمـآغـﮧ آصـلآ .. ~  

ツ
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

سو هاااااااااابي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*دماغى وجعانى وعاوزة انام ومكسلة ^_^
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة اني نفسي انام بس مش عايزة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجدعان انا مفصول ضحك بجد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*فرحانة جدا جدا جدا
انى كل اللى اتخيلته طلع صح وبيحصل قدامى
انا عمرى مانشكحت كدة قبل كدة
^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

و انا بردك دماغي عالية اوووووي انهاردة
ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص دماغى ع دماغك يابت ياميرا
ونعمل احلى طبقة سلطة
^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

متفقين يا بت يا لارا 
بس انا مش بحب السلطة


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2013)

*حزين جداااااااااااا
عاووووووووووز ابكى
بجدااااااااااااااا

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص نعمل بابا غنوج*
*هههههههه*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *خلاص نعمل بابا غنوج*
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 اوكيشن


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *حزين جداااااااااااا*
> *عاووووووووووز ابكى*
> *بجدااااااااااااااا*


 ربنا يصبرك و يقويك اخي الغالي


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ربنا يصبرك و يقويك اخي الغالي


*اشكرك
من اعماق قلبى*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

ميت فل و اربعتاشر :yahoo:
مزاااااااااج :smil15:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع ترانيم و كوباية شاي 
و الحمدلله نشكر ربنا 
متعزية كتييييييييييييير​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *بسمع ترانيم و كوباية شاي
> و الحمدلله نشكر ربنا
> متعزية كتييييييييييييير​*


*بتسمعى ترنيمة وكوباية شاى 
الاتنين مع بعض :new8:
الاقيش عندك مج نسكافيه يا موكى 
اصلى كسلانة اقوم اعمل الصراحة 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




بتسمعى ترنيمة وكوباية شاى 
الاتنين مع بعض :new8:
الاقيش عندك مج نسكافيه يا موكى 
اصلى كسلانة اقوم اعمل الصراحة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مابتنسيش حاجة انتي يا رورو 
كل ده علشان عملتيلي نسكافيه مرة هههههههههههههههههههه

يا روح قلبي من عنيا احلى كوباية نسكافيه لاحلى رورو ف الدنيا 




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> مابتنسيش حاجة انتي يا رورو
> كل ده علشان عملتيلي نسكافيه مرة هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*احياه النبى ما تفهمينى غلط 
كل الحكاية انى عاوزة اشرب وكسلانة فعلا اعمل هههههههه

الله عليكى يا موكا شكلها يجنن 
سبيبنى بقى اعيش معاها ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرى :36_3_16:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:





احياه النبى ما تفهمينى غلط 
كل الحكاية انى عاوزة اشرب وكسلانة فعلا اعمل هههههههه

الله عليكى يا موكا شكلها يجنن 
سبيبنى بقى اعيش معاها ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرى :36_3_16:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالهنا و الشفا يا روح قلبي
اي خدعة  انت بس تامر 
:love45::love45::love45:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> بالهنا و الشفا يا روح قلبي
> اي خدعة  انت بس تامر
> :love45::love45::love45:​*








​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

لسه صاحي ^_^​


----------



## mena.galal17 (22 أغسطس 2013)

اخيراً اتنقل واتجول بين صفحات اشم بها رائحة الخير ورفاق الخير وصحبه الخير 

مرتاح نفسيا اوي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

رايــق ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوق
انا كنت بحارب الفشل دلوقت
هو بيحاربني وعايز يهزمني


----------



## mena.galal17 (22 أغسطس 2013)

وحييييييييييييييد


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

مبسووووووطة


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## mera22 (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مش عاااارفه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

جعانة اوووووووووى
بس مكسلة اقوم اعمل اكل 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

فرحاااااااااانة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

همداان وعاوز اناام ​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

========================

============

============
====​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*منتظر  أخبار  جديده*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلوووووووووووووه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

نعسانة موت
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*بشرب شاااااااااي 
بس طلع مسكر شوية 
و انا مش بحبه مسكر 
و مكسلة اقوم اعمل واحد تاني ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

متضايقة اوي و مزاجي متعكر


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لـسه صاحي من النوم : مش شايف قدامي​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوقة من حد مخه تخين و مبيفهمش !!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

جـــعـان وعشطان وحاجات كتير
^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مزقططة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا افكر اذا ، ربنا يــستــر​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مترقب حدث*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

هفطس من الضحك بجد مش قادرة :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

جعـان ، والحمدلله الاكل وصل ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

متطمنة و متفاءلة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

رايـــق ، وعمال العب العاب ^__^​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

الحمدلله هدؤ وكله تمام


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2013)

ضهرى تاعبنى حبة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هموت على نفسى الضحك
ومبسوطة اوى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

كويسة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

تــومــام​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

عندي كحه قاطعه قلبي 
ما حدش عنده دوا لي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

الف سلامة ياتماف ياحبيبتى​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> الف سلامة ياتماف ياحبيبتى​


 

ربنا يخليكي يالار ياعسوله
كنت واخده دور برد جامد قلب بكحه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ازاى ياجدع ؟
انا عمرى ماشوفت دور برد بيقلب بكحة 
انا بيقلب عندى بحاجات تانية وقرف ^_^
دا شكله دور برد ابن ناس
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة بانعدام الثقة بيني و بين الجميع
مبقاش عندي ثقة في حد


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوط وفرحان ​*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوووووووووطة انا كمان و فرحااااااانة خالص نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هطيررررررر من الفرحة والانبسااااااااااااااااااااط
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

و انا كمان يا عيال هو فيه ايه النهاردة ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يالار ياعسوله
> كنت واخده دور برد جامد قلب بكحه



الف سلامه عليكي يا تــمــاف
وحمدلله علي سلامتك:spor2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا مبسوطة اوى بقى النهاردة ياميرا
^_^
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

دايمـــــــــا كلــــــــكم تكونوا فــــــــــرحــــــانـــــــــــيـــن​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا لا لا انا مبسووطة اكتر بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

يارب يابيتو
وانت كمان يارب علطول فرحان ومبسوط
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

^___^
يــــارب​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه عسل يا لارا بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

عسل فى اية ياحجة ؟ ^_______^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

طب بذمتك يا بيتو لحقت تكتب المشاركة و تعمل الابتسامة العريضة دي ^____^ في دقيقة ؟؟
شوف انا كتبت مشاركتي في قد ايه يا راجل ؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه ، نقوا علينا بقي 


ما هو قركم دا الي جابنا الارض 
استغر الله العظيم




^___________^​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عسل فى اية ياحجة ؟ ^_______^​


 عسل في كل حاجة يا عسل
بدلعك الله
مش الحق عليا اني بدلعك :smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه انا عن نفسى مش بقر يابيتو ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا دلعينى بس حاسبى ع نفسك كل شوية تقوالى عسل
احسن تلذقى
هههههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

^________^ انتي هتقوليلي


وبعدين انا الي اضحك الضحكه دي بس ^_^


دي ضحكتي انا 


^___^​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

و انا كمان بضحكها عادي
احنا اخوات و مفيهاش حاجة لما نضحك زي بعضينا ههههههه
لا يا لارا متخافيش مش هلزق و لا حاجة و بعدين بلاش عسل دي طالما بتضايقك اوي كدة


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

رقبتي وجعاني ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> رقبتي وجعاني ​




الف سلامه


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> رقبتي وجعاني ​


 سلامتك اخي
الف سلامة عليك
فيه كريم حلو اسمه فولتارين لتقلص العضلات ممكن تبقى تستعمله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سلامتك اخي
> الف سلامة عليك
> فيه كريم حلو اسمه فولتارين لتقلص العضلات ممكن تبقى تستعمله



الله يسلمك ميـرا ، سمعت عنه 
هبقي اجيبه :t13:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

كوووويسة نشكر رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

اشكر الله على كل شئ انا حلو كويس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

تمام
وفرحانة بردك
^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*خنقة وضيق *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

عــاوز انــام​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*بسمع اليسا و بغني معاها 
و حاسة اني ف دنيا تانية​*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

باكل شيكولاتة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

لــسـه صــاحـي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

مبسووووووووطة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

هــمـدان ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

ويعلم ربنا موتت من الضحك عالفيديو ده
هههههههه
[YOUTUBE]Sp3LVn66TU[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp3LVn66TUE
يخربيت عقلك​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*كله تمام*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

زعلانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 عارفاه 
هو دة احساسي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

عـنـدي امـل فـي ربــنا
†​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> عارفاه
> هو دة احساسي


:[
ربنا يفرحنا بقا


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :[
> ربنا يفرحنا بقا


 يارب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

اسمعي يا بنتي انتي وهي


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

جوعاااااانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

مش مستني موقف راح يفرحني او مسنود على ناس تتغير وتجرحني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*عادية جدا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

زهقاااااااان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*مرهقة جدااااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (25 أغسطس 2013)

*متفائل .. وواثق فيك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

مطبقة من امبارح 
اكيد احساسي كدة طبعا :a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

جسمي محتاج تجميع من اول وجديد


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

مدغدغ :hlp:​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

العادي بتاعي
جووووعانة و مكسلة اقوم اكل


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

متضايقة و مخنووووووووقة


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

*قلقان علي صاحبي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

مبســـوط ..​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

ماشي الحال


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

مـش عـارف .. مـالـي ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

حلووووووووووووووووه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

زهقان طهقان مضايق 
مخنوق قرفان مش فايق​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> زهقان طهقان مضايق
> مخنوق قرفان مش فايق​




ههههههههههههه وده من ايه:banned:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه وده من ايه:banned:


ملكيش دعوة بقى:t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعوة بقى:t32::t32:




هع هع هع:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

هدوء ..​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

كله حلوووووووو


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

*حاله نفسيه سيئه جدا *
*ومشارف الانهيار المعنوي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي اعمل حاجة مجنونة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

_هههههههههه  منشكح انشكاح السنين _
_ربنا يستر_​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _هههههههههه  منشكح انشكاح السنين _
> _ربنا يستر_​




ربنا يشفيك :beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يشفيك :beee:


مجنون انا مثلآ :spor22::spor22:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

عيني وجعاني :O​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*بفكر في حاجة جديدة  اعملها​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة بالملل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

عـاوز انـام​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مجنون انا مثلآ :spor22::spor22:




لالالالالالا جون:smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

زهقااااانة :010105~332:
زهقااااانة :sha:
زهقااااانة :36_19_5:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

فرحانه ومبسوطه علي فرح وانبساط واحده حببتي ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالا جون:smil12:


 مانا عارف :beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا حاسس انى متراقب 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*حاسة اني مع ناس بحبهم اووووووووي​*


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا كله كويس ​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

تمام التمام
ميت فل و اربعتاشر :34ef:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا فرحان


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

حلووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

اتمنى الرحيل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*كسلانة اخر 8 حاجات*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

معنديش مشاعر بصراحة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

كوكتيل قرف​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مبسوووووووووطة اوووووي​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

حلوه نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووطة *​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

تمااااااااااااااااام


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي كل اخواتي اللي زعلانين 
قلبهم يرتاح واشوف ضحكتهم


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أغسطس 2013)

في عالم الحيوان .. ثبت أنه (*ليس صحيحاً*) أننا عندما نقطع زيل حيوان ستكون (زريته) بدون زيل .. وفي عالم البشر .. ثبت أنه (*صحيحاً*) عندما ينتابنا الشك .. تلازمنا تلك صفة طوال حياتنا .. فنشك في الجميع .. ونتهم الجميع .. ونبني تصرفاتنا على تلك الشكوك التي تكون مُدعمة بأدلة .. *أدلة من وجهة نظرنا* .. يقولون في اللغة العامية بين الصبية والشباب في الشوارع .. "مات الكلام"​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

ماااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

مرتاحة نفسيا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة اوى وبحاول اسلى نفسى بحاجة ومش عارفة*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## zezza (27 أغسطس 2013)

البرد هيموووووتنى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ايدي وجعاني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2013)

قلبى واجعنى .....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

قلقان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*بحاول اشغل نفسى بااى حاجة من صباحية ربنا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أغسطس 2013)

محتاج لمراجعة شاملة 
فاتجاه تقصير نحو الرب يسوع انجيله​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة ومش طايقة حد قدامى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

عندي صداع​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

حزين شوية


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله علي كل الاحوال​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> حزين شوية




ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارفة احساسي


----------



## magedrn (27 أغسطس 2013)

اذا كان البعد يفعل بعد الاشياء فالقرب قد يحرق المئات
نشكر ربنا على كل حال تعباااااااااااااااااااااان لدرجة انى 
مش عارف انام:smil13:


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

نشكروه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*قلقااااااااانة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

متضايقة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي ف حاجة جدا 
بس مش بتطلب بتتحس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*دماغى وجعانى اوى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_*بعد الحادثه بتاعت الصبح *_
_*شكلها  هتبقى اجازة فل *_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوطة ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

قلبي مقبوض
حاسة النهاية هتكون مؤسفة
بس مش عاوزة افكر في حاجة و لا اسبق الاحداث
عشان كدة هسكت لان الكلام هيتعبني و هيوقعني في مشاكل اكبر
هقول يارب لان هو وحده اللي عارف كل حاجة و هو وحده اللي بيفهمني و هو وحده اللي يقدر يغير الامور و ياخد باله من ولاده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا حاسس ان الرب قريب اوي مني 
النهاردة 
واشكرة انة نجاني من الحادثة 
اشكرك يا رب 
اشكركككك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

الدنيا حلوة اوووووووووى​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة ان فيه حد واحشني اوي و قلقانة عليه اوي اوي
يارب خد بالك منه و حافظ عليه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوق ع الاخر
وشكله يوم اسوود انهارده
مش هيعدي ع خيرر ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوطة نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

كنت خايف
دلوقت مطمئن​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لكل صديق متواجد في الصفحة
نعم اعجز عن رؤيتك
ولكن لااعجز عن الصلاة من اجلك
ربي يفرح قلب عبددك
وامنحة ما يتمناة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*لسة صاحية من النوم ومصدعة جدااااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*حاله من الامبالاة تجعلنى اتمنى موتى سريعآ *_​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

مـش حاسس بأي حاجه ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقانة اخر 8 حاجات​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*الحلزونة ياما الحلزونة .. من كتر الملل هفرش وانام فى البلكونة *
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

ياملل ابعد عني ، انت من سكه وانا من سكه
انا موافق نطلق ، واديلك المهر والشقه XD​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ياملل ابعد عني ، انت من سكه وانا من سكه
> انا موافق نطلق ، واديلك المهر والشقه XD​


*ههههههههه ولما تديله المهر والشقة هتنام على ايه 
القايمة :ura1:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ولما تديله المهر والشقة هتنام على ايه
> القايمة :ura1:*​





هههههههههههه هنام ع السلم :ura1::ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هههههههههههه هنام ع السلم :ura1::ura1:



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2013)

متفاءل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*نشكر ربنا بدات افوق كتير 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*قلقان ومترقب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

لست على ما يرام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*مرتاحة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*عادى ماشية
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

كله للخيررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

3 مواقف صعبة حصلتلي النهاردة نكدت عليا 
بس نشكر ربنا بردو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

احمدك لانك وقفت معاي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

فرحان ع خـايـف​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

مسيرها تنتهى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

:190vu:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مقريفة ومصدعة *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 أغسطس 2013)

YARAB AMOT


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*لسة صاحية ومقريفة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوطة شوية
ومخنوقة شوية
وقرفانة شوية
ومهيسة شوية
ونفسى اصوت شويتين
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة شوية
بس نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

مفصول ضحك 
عيال فشله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مـحـبـط​*


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يأس وفراغ 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

*عندى تفاؤل*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

كويس يعنيييييي
ماشي الحال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مبسوطة
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أغسطس 2013)

*شعور غريب وصعب  لما تحس انك غريب وسط اخواتك الافضل الانسحاب بهدوء  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*خلاص مابقتش عاوزة حد خالص
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*زعلانة
انا كدة الفرحة تجيلى تجيلى وتخبط على بابى واول مافتحلها تقولى انتى فتحتى
طيب باااااااااااى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *زعلانة*
> 
> *انا كدة الفرحة تجيلى تجيلى وتخبط على بابى واول مافتحلها تقولى انتى فتحتى*
> *طيب باااااااااااى*​


 30:30:30:30:


----------



## max mike (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوق ع الاخر .. الحلو عمره ما كمل معايا .. لازم تيجى حاجة ف الوسط تمرر عليا عيشتى .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> *مخنوق ع الاخر .. الحلو عمره ما كمل معايا .. لازم تيجى حاجة ف الوسط تمرر عليا عيشتى .*​


كله للخيرررررررررررررررر
استنى ربنا بيجهزلك حاجة حلوة  علشان تنىسى اللى فات كله​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مطبقة من امبارح 
و نازلة كمان ساعة اشوف شغل 
و حاسة اني ابتديت اعمل كدة :big61::big61::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *مطبقة من امبارح
> و نازلة كمان ساعة اشوف شغل
> و حاسة اني ابتديت اعمل كدة :big61::big61::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4::a4:​*


*وانا كمان زيك يا موكى منمتش غير ساعتين وربنا رزقنى بالشقة اللى فوقيا بتوضي وهاتك يا خبطك ورزع مش عارفة انام *:t19:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

مخنوووووووووووقة


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

_* الشمس عاملة شغل جامد اووووووى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

حووووووووووووووووووووووه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

محتاااااااارة و نفسي افهم حاجات كتير


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يستر هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

طول ما اخواتي بخير هكون انا كمان بخير


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسى انااااااااااام يا نااااااااس 
*
:36_1_50::36_1_50:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى انااااااااااام يا نااااااااس *​
> 
> 
> :36_1_50::36_1_50:​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*استعنا على الشقى بالله 
اخيرا هنااااااام هيييييييييييه 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مهما وصفت بالكلام مش هتقدر برده تعبر عن اللي جواك....*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*لا تخف لا انسي ملامحك
فأنا في كل خيبة امل اراك !

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

مهيسة ع الاخر :101vy:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااانه اوووووووووووى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارفة احساسي بجد


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ﻋاﺭﻓﻴﻦ احساس !!*​ 
*ﻟﻤا ﺗﺰﻋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪ ﻭ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺧلاﺹ ﺃﻧا ﻫﻨام*​ 
*ﻭﻓﺠﺄﻩ ﻣﻮﺑايلك ﻳﺮﻥ*​ 
*ﻭ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﻣﻌﻨﺪﻧاﺵ حد ينام زعلان*
*,*
*,*​ 
*اﺣﺴاﺱ ﻋﻤﺮﻱ ﻣا ﺟﺮﺑﺘﻪ الصراحة:bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ﻋاﺭﻓﻴﻦ احساس !!*​
> 
> *ﻟﻤا ﺗﺰﻋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪ ﻭ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺧلاﺹ ﺃﻧا ﻫﻨام*​
> *ﻭﻓﺠﺄﻩ ﻣﻮﺑايلك ﻳﺮﻥ*​
> ...


 و لا انا جربته
بس عملته في ناس كتير قبل كدة
و الخير الذي تقدمه يبقى معك و ربنا هيعوضك عنه اضعاف 
صح الكلام ؟


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

نشكر ربنااااااااااا


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

*زعلان من الدنيا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*محتاجة اعيد تفكيري ف حاجات​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

نمت انهرده اقل من 5 ساعات بس
ورايح شغلى ناو
يارب اكرمنى واقف معايا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

عايز افرح 
بس بقوة
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

احساس مختلط فرحان بجد ربنا كرمنى بكام شخصيه فحياتى ربنا يخليهم ليا 
صحاب بجد
ربنا يفرحنى بيهم اكتر واكتر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مخنوقة جدا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مخنوقة جدا*​


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مصدعة لانى مخدتش كفايتى من النوم 
اخلص من الدوشة يطلعلى الموبايل 
انا مبصوصلى فى النومة هههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مصدعة لانى مخدتش كفايتى من النوم *
> 
> *اخلص من الدوشة يطلعلى الموبايل *
> *انا مبصوصلى فى النومة هههههه*​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


*اضحك ياخويا اضحك 
اكيد انت اللى بصصلى فى النومة بتاعتى 
*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اضحك ياخويا اضحك *
> *اكيد انت اللى بصصلى فى النومة بتاعتى *​


 لا انا ببص لموكى بس
ههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*حد يقتل الواد جون دا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حد يقتل الواد جون دا*​


ياريت والله :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا انا ببص لموكى بس
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new6::new6::new6:



*هههههههههههه اموت واعرف مين بصصلى فى النومة دى 
ده انا لو كنت عاوزة انتحر كان زمانى انتحرت 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اموت واعرف مين بصصلى فى النومة دى *
> *ده انا لو كنت عاوزة انتحر كان زمانى انتحرت *​


 :smil15::smil15::smil15::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :smil15::smil15::smil15::new6::new6::new6:



:t32::t32:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t32::t32:​


 :new6::new6::new6:

هروح انام بقى :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> هروح انام بقى :smil15::smil15::smil15:


*يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى :bomb:
اللهى وانت جاهى ما تعرف تنام 
ويمشى النوم من عنيك خالص قول امين هههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى :bomb:*
> *اللهى وانت جاهى ما تعرف تنام *
> *ويمشى النوم من عنيك خالص قول امين هههههه*​



الله  الله
ادعى كمان  وكمان 
هنام فكل مكان  :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

امييييييييييييييييييين
اميييييييييييييييييين 
امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> الله  الله
> ادعى كمان  وكمان
> هنام فكل مكان  :new6::new6::new6:​


*ههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا واد موتنى من الضحك *
*برضوا مش هتعرف تنام انا دعوتى مستجابة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييين
> اميييييييييييييييييين
> امين


 الله عليك يا برنس
:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت بشوف كيف اللي يكون نايم 
كدة غلط انا مش هاخليك تنام
ابعتلك مسج فية كوابيس


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> انت بشوف كيف اللي يكون نايم
> كدة غلط انا مش هاخليك تنام
> ابعتلك مسج فية كوابيس


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
انا نمت وبكلمك من الحلم دلوقتى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

احلام سعيدة
الرب معك ويرعاك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> احلام سعيدة
> 
> الرب معك ويرعاك​


_*وانتا كمان *_
_*ه:new6::new6:*_​


----------



## magedrn (1 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبان وميت من الجوع ونفسى انام ازى ماعرفش


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ده احساسي ببساطة 
ايديك حنينة ... حبك كبير ... طبطبتك مرييييييييحة ... يـــــــاربي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسى انام ومش عارفة *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مدغدغ :hlp:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## zezza (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسة بنعمة كبيرة و فرحانة خااااااااااااااالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسس بانى بااااااااارد وفاتر كدة


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

كله حلو من عند ربنا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي الحاااال​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حووووووووووه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

قـلـقـان..​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقااان اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسس بقوة غير عادية وحاسس اني عايز ارنم بقوة وفرحان
حاجات كتير مش عارف اعبر عنها


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*لسة صاحية من النوم اخيرا نمت 
بعد يومين من غير نوم *​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا تعباااااااااااان اوووووووووووى
 بجدددددد تعبت اووووووووووى
 من حاجات كتيرة 
 من سعت حادث اللى حصلنا
 وانا مبقتش فى حالة طبيعية
 صدمة نفسية وجسدية
 تعبت اوووووووووى بجدد
 بتمنى اموت ولانى مشفشى 
 الحادث اللى خلانى  فى حالة صعبة اووى
 ياريات تصلولى اخواتى بجدد*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

خير ياعم اية الي حصل طمنا عليك​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> خير ياعم اية الي حصل طمنا عليك​


*حادث استشهاد عمى
على يدالارهابين الاخوان
اثناء مسيرتهم والمنطقة خربت سعتها
ارجو الصلاة من اجلنا*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووووق  اوى 
بس لازم اشوفلها حل​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بمووووووت


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلقاااااااانة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب انظر الى فان قلبى يختنق​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقـــــــــــــان ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

اوحش ساعة فحياتى بجد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> زهقـــــــــــــان ​



*احسن :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لمسة حنان لمسة قلبى 
سلام داخلى غريب​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مكتئبة وحزينة جدااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما ﻫﻮ ﺃﺻﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺇﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﻣﺎﻳﻨﻔﻌﺶ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻜﺘﺐ *​


----------



## philanthropist (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطة جداااااا و هقولكم السبب بعدين


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

عايشـــــــــة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى الحال 
لأ انا مبسوط شوية 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنوقـــــة شويتين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*زعلانة عشان حاسة ان حبيبى زعلان
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ماليش نفس اعمل حاجة


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

_*نشكر ربنا كتيرررررررررررررر*_
_*اووووووووى*_
_*فرحاااااااااان*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*فقدان شهية للحياه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فقدان شهية للحياه *​


 
:t9:​
:t9:​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووووووووة نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

فديو على دريم بيقولك بالطول والعرض حماس تهز الارص
طيب بدل متهزو الارض هزو اسرائيل
ههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع عمرو دياااااااب ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الحـمدلله بـخـيـ ر​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كويسة طول ما بابا يسوع معايا


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ ﺑﻘﺎ ﻣﻠﻞ
 ﻭ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﺍﺣﻼﻡ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﺑﺘﺘﺬﺍﻉ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

زففففففففففففت


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاوزة اضرب حد* :t32:
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*‫اجمـــــــل احســـــــاس ...
عندما ترى قلـــــــب طيب يهتـــــم بك ...
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*عن إحساسك وانت تايه ومحتار ومش لاقى حد تحكيله فبتقول يارب وتسكت :')*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايشة و السلام​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بـخـير ، الحــمدلله​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

_*قلقان شوية*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بحاول اهدا شوية بشوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*هدﻭﺀ ، ﺇﺭﻫاﻕ ، ﻭﻋﻴﻮﻥ ﻧاﻋﺴﺔ ﻭﻣﺰﺍجا لا ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺎﺫا ﻳﺮﻳﺪ .. !*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

عادي 
مفيش احساس !


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*شـــــوووية قــــــلق*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسي اخرج حالا حالا 
نفسي بجد اعمل اي حاجة مجنونة 
حاسة بملل اوووووووووووووووووووووووي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هادى جدآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *نفسي اخرج حالا حالا *
> 
> *نفسي بجد اعمل اي حاجة مجنونة *
> 
> *حاسة بملل اوووووووووووووووووووووووي*​




 انكشى   شعريك 
واجرى ورا نفسيك
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

_*


johna&jesus قال:





 انكشى   شعريك 
واجرى ورا نفسيك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه 
بقى كدة يا جون 
ماشي :t32::t32:
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> _*ههههههههه *_
> _*بقى كدة يا جون *_
> _*ماشي :t32::t32:*_​


يا تاسونى مش انتى اللى قولتى  عاوزا ابقى مجنونه
ادينى بوصفليك الطريقة اوهوه:yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بخير وكويس خالص ​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

عايشة مع العايشين


----------



## چاكس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*طاااااااااااير*


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنووووووق اوى بجددد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرهقة جدا جدا ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*حالة من السكوووووت *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى اعيش​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لم اجد حل يحل محل الحل الحالى لحالتى حاليا ..!!*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لم اجد حل يحل محل الحل الحالى لحالتى حاليا ..!!*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


 ودا من ايه ؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


*هههههههه فى حاجة يا روما *
*متخديش فى بالك يا قلبى *
*ده تهييس اخر الليل *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ودا من ايه ؟؟؟؟:smile01:smile01



هههههههههههههه
بحاول افهم :budo:ههههههههه
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه فى حاجة يا روما *
> *متخديش فى بالك يا قلبى *
> *ده تهييس اخر الليل *​



هههههههههههههه
لالا ياقلبي مفيش
حاااااااضر مش هاخد ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لالا ياقلبي مفيش
> حاااااااضر مش هاخد ههههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههه هنعمل ايه بقى الملل يعمل اكتر من كدا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه هنعمل ايه بقى الملل يعمل اكتر من كدا
> *​



ههههههههههههههه
عندك حق حببتي هههههههههه
الملل خلاص بقا عدوه للناس كلها 
هههههههه
تصبحي علي خير ياقلبي
ام النور تكون معاكي
باي

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق حببتي هههههههههه
> الملل خلاص بقا عدوه للناس كلها
> هههههههه
> ...


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا روح قلبى 
ومعاكى يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلبي مرتاح 
وحاسة بتعزية كبيرة 

​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ولـسـ ـه الامـل عــااايش..!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*     عاتيى*
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (5 سبتمبر 2013)

خايفة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*بفكرررر كتير خالث​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*مهيسة من قلة النوم 
اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

sad


----------



## max mike (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*فاااااااااااااصل ع الاخر وعايز اناااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوط 
_*فرحان*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتارة
وبفكر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

باكل بطاطا 
بمووت فيها : )​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

نص نص   &


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*صداااااااااااااع *​


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*في ناس بتخبط *
*وشنيور *
*وخبط ورزع *
*هع هع هع هع *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *في ناس بتخبط *​
> *وشنيور *
> *وخبط ورزع *
> 
> *هع هع هع هع *​


 اطلع زعقلهم فوق و قولهم مايصحش كدة عندنا عيال بتذاكر :2:
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *في ناس بتخبط *
> *وشنيور *
> *وخبط ورزع *
> *هع هع هع هع *​


*شامة ريحة تريقة يا ساكى ليك يوم 

اسكت متجبليش سيرتهم علشان انا على اخرى ههههههه
*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اطلع زعقلهم فوق و قولهم مايصحش كدة عندنا عيال بتذاكر :2:
> هههههههههههه


 

*مش انا ياطنط*
*دا حد كده *
*هع هع هع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مش انا ياطنط*
> *دا حد كده *
> *هع هع هع*​



:t32::t32:​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مش انا ياطنط*
> *دا حد كده *
> 
> *هع هع هع* ​


 خير اللهم ما اجعله خير
فيه ايه يا حج قلقلتني :bomb::bomb: :bomb:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اصعب احساس لما بتسلم علي حد
وتحس انه مش عايز يكلمك 
تفكر في كل تصرفاتك ربما تكون عملت حاجه زعلته
تلاقي مفيش ولاحاجه
تحاول تفهم منه فيهرب منك 
هتعمل ايه هتسكت بقا ^_^





​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سايباها على ربنا عشان متعبش


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبسوطة حبة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبان شوية​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرحان جدا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرهقة شوية
محتارة شويتين 
بفكر 3 شويات 
بس اهو الحمدلله*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد للة 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرتاحة 
مبسوطة
بس لسة ف حيرة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_محتاج ايد ربنا كتيررررررررررر_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجمد يوم في حياتي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مرهق ذهنيا


----------



## Samir poet (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*إحساس ان حد مهتم بيك في كل حاجة 
بيخليك طاير من الفرحة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس الحمد لله


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوط خالص​


----------



## kawasaki (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلقان *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطة جدا جدا 
فرحانة 
مزقططة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

وحيد في عالم غريب​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فرحان بس مضايق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مدايقه اوي بامانه : (​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

قلقانه اوى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 سبتمبر 2013)

متلغبط


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

منشكح​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلانه من واحده حببتي هنا
اهئ اهئ اهئ
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> زعلانه من واحده حببتي هنا
> 
> اهئ اهئ اهئ​


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:




:act23::act23:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :act23::act23:​


ياختى كميلة 
:gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ياختى كميلة
> :gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*مين اللى مزعلك يا روما *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين اللى مزعلك يا روما *​



​ توته ...






بهزر يارورو هههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ توته ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*خضتينى يابت قولت توته ازاى يعنى *
*روما وبتول يزعلوا من بعض وتيجى ازاى دى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خضتينى يابت قولت توته ازاى يعنى *
> *روما وبتول يزعلوا من بعض وتيجى ازاى دى *​



هههههههههههه
بنضحك معاكي يارورو الله ^_^
من الففففف المستحيلات
ولاتوته ولارورو ولاروما
مستحيييييييييييييييييييييل 
:t4::t4:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بنضحك معاكي يارورو الله ^_^
> من الففففف المستحيلات
> ولاتوته ولارورو ولاروما
> ...



*طب اعمل ايه بقى فى قلبى اللى وقع ههههههه
يارب دايما ياروحى اصحاب واخوات وحبايب 
*
:t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب اعمل ايه بقى فى قلبى اللى وقع ههههههه
> يارب دايما ياروحى اصحاب واخوات وحبايب
> *
> :t4::t4::t4:​



ههههههههههه
سلامه قلبك يارووووح قلبي من جوه :t4:
امين يااااااااارب حببتي


ومناسبه هذه المناسبه السعيده احب اسمع 
الاغنيه دي
احنا التلاته سكر نباته 
احنا التلاته سكر نباته
و.....وحده بياكل عضمه هههههههه






والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله ههههههههه
تصبحي علي خيييير حببتي
بااااااااي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> سلامه قلبك يارووووح قلبي من جوه :t4:
> امين يااااااااارب حببتي
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بت *
*وعليكم ياختى *
*وانتى من اهل الخير يا حبيبة قلبى باااااااااااى :new8:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*حالة قلق رهيبة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبااااانه و منهكه-- نفسيا و جسديا--- مفشفشه-- عايزا اروح انااااام-- او دماغى هتسقط على المكتب ---


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

قرف وزهق بجد​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعسانة
مرهقة شوية*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقـــــــــــــــان​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يالهوى ضحكت ضحك يكفينى 10 سنين قدام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*لست  نادما  علي  ....... ولن  أكون*

*إلا  علي  خطايا  كثيره *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفة
متهيألي متضايقة شوية


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

كل اما افتكر منظر الواد وهو مكسوف من قريبته من الى عملناه فيه 
اموت مالضحك 
بجد 
ملناش خروج تانى مع بعض​


----------



## magedrn (8 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مبالاة مع شوية تعب كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)

حزين وضعيييييييييف​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هفضل مبسوووووووووووووط 
 لحد يوم الحد اللى بعد الجاااااااااااااى​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجة اعيد حساباتي من جديد


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرحان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

قلقانة اوي و مخنوقة


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسيتي مرتاحة 
​


----------



## max mike (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرهق جداااااااااااا اليومين دول .. اليوم كله بره البيت .. اهلى بشوفهم مرتيم ف اليوم هما ونازلين الصبح وارجع بالليل امسى عليهم واتعشى وانام .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انا  مخنوووووووووووووووووق​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزة انام


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بدأت اتعب خلاص استحملت كتير وكده وصل لاخرى


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا اى اندهاش


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*جوايا حاجات كتير ملغبطه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد لله​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاسة احساس حلو 
بس مش فاهماه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنوقة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مخنوقة *​


:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كدا بس !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*زهقانة من القاعدة لوحدى
*​


----------



## zezza (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه .. اه يا ربى


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*من غير مااقول *
*انتا عارف احساسي ايه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرهقة جدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبسوووووووطة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*متعصبة وعلي اخري بجد
روحي في مناخيري
ومش طايقه حد يكلمني نص كلمة بس
*​


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *متعصبة وعلي اخري بجد*​
> *روحي في مناخيري*
> *ومش طايقه حد يكلمني نص كلمة بس*​


 



​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مضايقة من نفسي[/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس خالص​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى اطمن​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطه انا ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*صعب الدنيا تبقى على هوانا
 هنعيش ونموت وحاجات كتير نقصانا*
*اهم شئ نصدق اللى جوانا
 ممكن نكون امل لناس تعبانه
 وممكن نكون ملايكه لزمن كله خيانه !!
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنوووووووووقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسسسى انااااااااام *
:36_1_50:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 سبتمبر 2013)

أسوأ أيام أمر بها في حياتي ..


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنوق*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا كمان مخنوقة


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعالي ياختي اقعدي جنبي تعالي *


*حد تاني مخنوق ياجماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تعالي ياختي اقعدي جنبي تعالي *
> 
> 
> *حد تاني مخنوق ياجماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بجد نفسى اموت


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *تعالي ياختي اقعدي جنبي تعالي *​
> 
> 
> 
> *حد تاني مخنوق ياجماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 لا خلاص راحت الخنقة الحمد لله :smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> انا بجد نفسى اموت


اية الحكاية مالكم فيى اية 
هي شوطة 
كلة مش طايق نفسة لية


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاكم كلكم


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي مقبوض


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتهدي ياميرا بقي  علشان انا كمان قلبي مقبوض *
*من الساعه 5*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلبي مقبوض من سنتين فاتوا و لسة القبضة ماراحتش لغاية دلوقتي


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*خشي بس صلي من قلبك *
*وصليلي معاكي من فضلك اليوم ده يعدي علي خير *​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه خير حصل ايه بجد
حاضر هصلي
بس ايه اللي حصل ؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

:190vu:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصددددددددددعة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2013)

قرفاااااااااان​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مرتاحة نفسياااااااااا


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسووووووووطة 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

لما كلمتها 
واطمنت عليها 
فرحت اوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى فحاجة تغيرنى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*مفيش احساس يوصف الى جوايا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*دماغى هتتفرتك من الصداااااااااع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش مطمنة ولا مرتاحه ابدا !*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بخير نشكر ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمدلله مبسوطه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطة انا كمان نشكر ربنا


----------



## aalyhabib (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايز  أنام*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*حيره وتردد​*


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلقان*​


----------



## max mike (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*احبااااااااااط​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا دنيا ليه معاندة معانا ! , عُمرك ما ( جيتي ) ,,, ع هوانا !
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2013)

رجلي وجعاني جدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مليان تعزية مصدرها حبيبى يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هو ليه دلوقتى وصل الحال بالواحد انه كل ما يسال على حد ويطمن عليه يقوله"انت لسه فاكرنى" طيب انت ليه تستنى انى افتكرك طالما انت اصلا فاكرنى

 ليه دايما بنصبر ونستنى ان غيرنا هو اللى يسال علينا مش احنا اللى نسال ونطمن

 كيرلس سمير​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف لما تدمر نفسك علشان 
تجبر نفسك انك متنفعش للحد اللى بتحبه 
بيكون وحش اوى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*مافيش احلى من الاحساس اللى بتحسه لما حد  يقولك**
 "مبعرفش ازعل منك يعنى, اعمل ايه" *​


----------



## روزي86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي الحال


----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرحانة اخر خمناشر حاجة
عشان اخت صاحبتى ولدت احلى نونو
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عملت فيهم كدة فى المستشفى لما مش رضوا يخلونى اشيل النونو
وقالوا هتشيلى غلط*​


----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبسوط جدا *
*نشكرالله*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كمان مبسوط علشانك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف لما عينك تورم من كتر العياط بسبب ناس بنحبهم*

*و حد يسألك مالك تقوله اصلي مبنمش كويس بس ؟*

*إحساس بيوجع أوي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 سبتمبر 2013)

_*نشكر الله على كل حال*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف انت الشخص اللى يقوالك ع فكرة انا هفضل فى دهرك وعمرى مااسيبك ابدا فى حياتى
بس انت سبنى احبك
وانت تقوله انك هتفضل تحبه
ومرة واحدة يجى يقوالك معلش بقا شيلنى من دماغك مش طايقك 
عارف بيبقى زى احساس اية ؟
زى اللى بينجيك من الموت ويبعدك عنه ويقعد جنبك يقعد يطمنك اوى
وفجاة اول ماتثق فيه وتتديله دهرك عشان تمشى تلاقيه هو اللى بيرميك للموت تانى
(يويو بنت الملخص )
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حالة عدم الرغبه فاى شخص او اى شيئ
هههههههه
مبقاش فى حد فارق معايا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نائمه..قلقت وسط نومى و قولت أبص بصه ... يعنى أنا نائما. و هكمل نوووم


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربناااااااا​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

خايفة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرهقة و نعسانة اوووووي و عنيا وجعاني :36_1_38::36_1_38:​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مضطرب---قلقان--
حيران---خايف
مهزوز
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانة و مخنووووقة اوي
برسم ابتسامة على وشي بالعافية


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستحقر نفسي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*حزينة بجد 
كدة كل حاجة بتكمل معايا  *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بسمع الاغنية دي و حاسة بيها اوي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPFdCMYZy1E


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


تعالي يا حبيبتي و انا اخرجك و اوديكي الجونينة و اجيبلك جيلاتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> تعالي يا حبيبتي و انا اخرجك و اوديكي الجونينة و اجيبلك جيلاتي


*هههههههههههههه بتتريقى عليا يا ميرا اخص عليكى 
لا انا عاوزة اقعد فى اى مكان على البحر واشرب نسكافيه 
وبعد كدا ايس كريم بالمكسرات *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بتتريقى عليا يا ميرا اخص عليكى *
> *لا انا عاوزة اقعد فى اى مكان على البحر واشرب نسكافيه *
> *وبعد كدا ايس كريم بالمكسرات *


 يا رايقة
و نسمع اغنية لحليم بالمرة 
و ياريت نشرب كوبايتين ليمون بالثلج عشان نهدي اعصابنا بدل النسكافيه
يا ريت يا بت بجد و انا كمان نفسي في كدة صدقيني


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا رايقة
> و نسمع اغنية لحليم بالمرة
> و ياريت نشرب كوبايتين ليمون بالثلج عشان نهدي اعصابنا بدل النسكافيه
> يا ريت يا بت بجد و انا كمان نفسي في كدة صدقيني



*ااااااه يااااااااريت يابت ياريت واغنية لاليسا كمان 
وبعد كدا اغنية لعمرو علشان الجو يحلى ههههههه 
لا احبوش الليمون اشربى انتى وانا كفاية عليا النسكافيه 
طب يلا حصلينى على هناك يابت *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ااااااه يااااااااريت يابت ياريت واغنية لاليسا كمان *
> *وبعد كدا اغنية لعمرو علشان الجو يحلى ههههههه *
> *لا احبوش الليمون اشربى انتى وانا كفاية عليا النسكافيه *
> *طب يلا حصلينى على هناك يابت *


 نسمع اغنية اهواك لحولم بعدها اغنية في عيونك لاليسا و في الاخر اغنية خليك فاكرني لعمرو
ااااااااااالله
الحقيني بالعنوان قوااااااااام :ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> نسمع اغنية اهواك لحولم بعدها اغنية في عيونك لاليسا و في الاخر اغنية خليك فاكرني لعمرو
> ااااااااااالله
> الحقيني بالعنوان قوااااااااام :ura1:


*بس بقى يابت علشان انا صدقت انى هناك دلوقتى 
بصى يا روحى اكتبى عندك 
اول يمين فى تانى شمال بعد كدا على طول وبعدين على عرض 
هتلاقينى قاعدة فى وشك عدل 
مستنياكى هناك انتى مبتجيش ليه مش تبقى تيجى ده كلهم بيجوا هههههه *:smile02


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس بقى يابت علشان انا صدقت انى هناك دلوقتى *
> *بصى يا روحى اكتبى عندك *
> *اول يمين فى تانى شمال بعد كدا على طول وبعدين على عرض *
> *هتلاقينى قاعدة فى وشك عدل *
> *مستنياكى هناك انتى مبتجيش ليه مش تبقى تيجى ده كلهم بيجوا هههههه *:smile02


 لو لبست في الحيطة يبقى ذنبي في رقبتك :vava:
هما مين دول اللي بيجوا ؟
واثقة هناك ؟
لو واثقة هناك هاجي لكن لو مش هناك يبقى خليها وقت تاني بقى مفيش لزوم للمشورة :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لو لبست في الحيطة يبقى ذنبي في رقبتك :vava:
> هما مين دول اللي بيجوا ؟
> واثقة هناك ؟
> لو واثقة هناك هاجي لكن لو مش هناك يبقى خليها وقت تاني بقى مفيش لزوم للمشورة :smile02


*هههههههه عيب عليكى يا ميرا انا البسك فى الحيط 
هما يا بت اللى بيمشوا فى الشارع 
اه بتول هناك قاعدة جنبى اهو وبتشرب عصير بطيخ 
انتى مش شايفانا يابت ولا ايه *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه عيب عليكى يا ميرا انا البسك فى الحيط *
> *هما يا بت اللى بيمشوا فى الشارع *
> *اه بتول هناك قاعدة جنبى اهو وبتشرب عصير بطيخ *
> *انتى مش شايفانا يابت ولا ايه *


 مش انتي اللي لابسة اصفر هناك و عمالة بتشاوري
و البت توتة اللي لابسة بنطلون جينز و عمالة بتهش الدبانة
شوفتكوا خلاص
انا جاية عليكوا اهو
شايفني يا بنات و لا لأ ؟ :smile02


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندى احباااااط
علشان طلع أنه مفيش فايده !*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسووووووطة عشان بابا يسوع بيحبني و بياخد باله مني


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش انتي اللي لابسة اصفر هناك و عمالة بتشاوري
> و البت توتة اللي لابسة بنطلون جينز و عمالة بتهش الدبانة
> شوفتكوا خلاص
> انا جاية عليكوا اهو
> شايفني يا بنات و لا لأ ؟ :smile02


*ايون احنا يابت تعالى طلبتلك عصير حرنكش *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ندمانة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون احنا يابت تعالى طلبتلك عصير حرنكش *


 انا بمووووووووت في الحرنكش بس اول مرة تعرف انه بيتعمل عصير
هو بيتعمل عصير بجد و لا انتي بتشتغليني


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مروقة و مفرفشة نشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

_مصدع _
_ومخنوووووووووق _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا بمووووووووت في الحرنكش بس اول مرة تعرف انه بيتعمل عصير
> هو بيتعمل عصير بجد و لا انتي بتشتغليني


*ههههههههه اكيد بشتغلك طبعا يا بت *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اكيد بشتغلك طبعا يا بت *


ماشي يا رورو ماشي نهارك مش معدي النهاردة :gun:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا رازقنى باتنين 
عليم الله مشكلة 
ربنا يخليهم ليا يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماشي يا رورو ماشي نهارك مش معدي النهاردة :gun:



*ههههههههههه ليه بس يا ميرا انا حبيبتك *


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ليه بس يا ميرا انا حبيبتك *


 حبيبتي طبعا و هو حد يقدر يقول غير كدة :36_3_9:
بس تشتغليني نووووو :nunu0000:
هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حبيبتي طبعا و هو حد يقدر يقول غير كدة :36_3_9:
> بس تشتغليني نووووو :nunu0000:
> هههههههه



*هههههههههههه مش هشتغليكى تانى 
خلاص سماح المرة دى :t23:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اما عن احساسي فهو :36_1_6:


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش هشتغليكى تانى *
> *خلاص سماح المرة دى :t23:*​


 خلاص عفونا عنك 
اذهبي بسلام :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص عفونا عنك
> اذهبي بسلام :smile02


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 ايه دة مين دي ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دة مين دي ؟؟


*دى انا يابت بس لسة راجعة من عند الكوافير ههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى انا يابت بس لسة راجعة من عند الكوافير ههههه*


 هههههههه الكوافير دة وحش ما تبقيش تروحيله تاني
ابقي روحي للكوافير بتاعي احسن  :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه الكوافير دة وحش ما تبقيش تروحيله تاني
> ابقي روحي للكوافير بتاعي احسن  :smile01


*ههههههههه ماله يابت ماحلو اهو 
وعملى كوكتيل الوان ولا الوان البلياتشو ههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ماله يابت ماحلو اهو *
> *وعملى كوكتيل الوان ولا الوان البلياتشو ههههههههههه*


 هههههههههه ماهو عشان كدة لازم تغيريه
الناس يقولوا عليا ايه و انا ماشية جنبك في الشارع
الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه ماهو عشان كدة لازم تغيريه
> الناس يقولوا عليا ايه و انا ماشية جنبك في الشارع
> الله


*يابنتى وانتى ايش عرفك انتى فى الموضة 
دى موضة موضة ههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنتى وانتى ايش عرفك انتى فى الموضة *
> *دى موضة موضة ههههه*


 موضة انه يعملك شعرك كنيش زي شعر العيال الفاشلة اللي معانا في الجامعة
و لا يحطلك علبتين بودرة على وشك تمشي تعفري الجو 
لا يا ستي انا النوع دة من الموضة ما يعجبنيش :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضة انه يعملك شعرك كنيش زي شعر العيال الفاشلة اللي معانا في الجامعة
> و لا يحطلك علبتين بودرة على وشك تمشي تعفري الجو
> لا يا ستي انا النوع دة من الموضة ما يعجبنيش :smile01


*طب خلاص ايه رايك فى ده 
اجدع كوافير فيكى يا مصر خد منى مبلغ وقدره 



*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب خلاص ايه رايك فى ده *
> *اجدع كوافير فيكى يا مصر خد منى مبلغ وقدره *
> *
> 
> ...


لا الكوافير دة جامد
فرق شتان بين هذا و ذاك يا بنتي
الحقيني بعنوانه بسرررعة
بس خد منك كام الاول؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا الكوافير دة جامد
> فرق شتان بين هذا و ذاك يا بنتي
> الحقيني بعنوانه بسرررعة
> بس خد منك كام الاول؟


*هههههههههههه 
عنوانه اول مطلع كوبرى 6 اكتوبر وانتى داخلة على صلاح سالم 
عند ميدان العباسية ههههههههه 
خد منى مبلغ بسيط 400 جنيه بس 
اصلى زبونته من زمان ههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه *
> *عنوانه اول مطلع كوبرى 6 اكتوبر وانتى داخلة على صلاح سالم *
> *عند ميدان العباسية ههههههههه *
> *خد منى مبلغ بسيط 400 جنيه بس *
> *اصلى زبونته من زمان ههههههه*


ههههههههه زبونته من زمان و ياخد منك 400 جنيه لا بسيطة خااااالص
بقولك  ايه يابت يفتح الله خليني انا في الكوافير بتاعي و خليكي انتي في الكوافير بتاعك


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه زبونته من زمان و ياخد منك 400 جنيه لا بسيطة خااااالص
> بقولك  ايه يابت يفتح الله خليني انا في الكوافير بتاعي و خليكي انتي في الكوافير بتاعك


*هههههههههه خلاص انتى الخسرانة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه خلاص انتى الخسرانة *​


 ههههههههه صحيح خسرت تسريحة نانسي عجرم في فيلم الخطايا بس كسبت 400 جنيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه صحيح خسرت تسريحة نانسي عجرم في فيلم الخطايا بس كسبت 400 جنيه


*ههههههههههههههههه لا حلوة *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه لا حلوة *


 هههههههههه المهم انها تكون عجبتك بس


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه المهم انها تكون عجبتك بس


*هى عجبتنى من غير بس :smile02:smile02*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى عجبتنى من غير بس :smile02:smile02*


 ههههههههه خلاص يا ستي بلاش بس طالما مضايقاكي


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر الله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مضاااااايقة اووووووى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة و تعباااااااااانة لاقصى درجة بجد
:crying:


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ومين سمعك نفس اللى انتى فيه انا فيه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي موجوع و بيصرخ جوايا و بيئن
الف ليه و الف اه و الف دمعة محبوسة و الف ابتسامة مخنوقة
نفسي اعرف ليه بنحب ناس بيخدعونا
ليه بنراعي مشاعر ناس بيجرحونا
ليه نصدق خداعهم
ليه نحس بألامهم و نخاف على وجعهم و هما بكل قوتهم يكسرونا و يدبحونا
ايه ذنبنا ؟
قلب طيب برئ نقي بيخاف ربنا ؟
ايه ذنب قلبنا اللي احتواهم و قبل يعيش العمر معاهم
قلب كان ياما بيغفر و يسامح
طب ليه يخدعوه ؟؟؟؟؟
ليه يكسروه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليه يدبحوه ؟؟؟؟؟
و طالما مش بيحبوه ليه ما يسيبهوش في حاله
عاوزين منه ايه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دلوقتي مش حاسة بأي حاجة خالص
بروووووووووود


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطــــــة بجد نشكر ربنا
بابا يسوع دة بلسم


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 احب الناس الرايقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> احب الناس الرايقة


*وبحب الناس الرايقة اللى بتضحك ع طول 
اما العالم المضايقة لا مليش فى دول ههههههههه 
اى خدعة يا روحى اصل دى انا بالظبط فكرتنى بنفسى *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبحب الناس الرايقة اللى بتضحك ع طول *
> *اما العالم المضايقة لا مليش فى دول ههههههههه *
> *اى خدعة يا روحى اصل دى انا بالظبط فكرتنى بنفسى *


 انتي البنت اللي في الصورة و لا قصدك الاغنية دي معمولة عشانك وضحي لو سمحتي ما ينفعش كدة ابدا :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انتي البنت اللي في الصورة و لا قصدك الاغنية دي معمولة عشانك وضحي لو سمحتي ما ينفعش كدة ابدا :smile02


*ههههههههههههه  
البت اللى فى الصورة يابت *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه *
> *البت اللى فى الصورة يابت *


 ايوة يا عم مين قدك
اتشهرنا بقى و بقوا يحطوا صورنا في البوستات 
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة يا عم مين قدك
> اتشهرنا بقى و بقوا يحطوا صورنا في البوستات
> ههههههههه


*هههههههههه ايون يابت ده انا مشهوووووووورة اوووووووووى 
ده معلقنلى صورة فى الطريق الصحراوى تجنن مشفتهاش يابت :t23:*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ايون يابت ده انا مشهوووووووورة اوووووووووى *
> *ده معلقنلى صورة فى الطريق الصحراوى تجنن مشفتهاش يابت :t23:*


 ههههههههه لا محصليش الشرف بصراحة
ياريت توريهاني عشان هموت و اشوفها بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه لا محصليش الشرف بصراحة
> ياريت توريهاني عشان هموت و اشوفها بجد


*ايه اروح اجبهالك من هناك يعنى ولا اييييييه 
ما تروحى تشوفيها ههههههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه اروح اجبهالك من هناك يعنى ولا اييييييه *
> *ما تروحى تشوفيها ههههههههه*


يا سلااااااااام
لا يا ستي مش عاوزة اشوف حاجة متشكرين leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا سلااااااااام
> لا يا ستي مش عاوزة اشوف حاجة متشكرين leasantr


ا*حياه النبى ما انا كسفاكى 
علشان انتى غالية عليا يا بت 
غمضى عينك بقى *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ا*حياه النبى ما انا كسفاكى *
> *علشان انتى غالية عليا يا بت *
> *غمضى عينك بقى *


هههههههههه لا يا شيخة قولي كلام غير دة
دة انتي طلعتي مزة بقى و احنا منعرفش


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه لا يا شيخة قولي كلام غير دة
> دة انتي طلعتي مزة بقى و احنا منعرفش


*هههههههههههه ايون يابت اومال 
ايه رايك فيا بقى 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايون يابت اومال *
> *ايه رايك فيا بقى *


 لا مزة جامدة طحن الصراحة محدش يقدر يقول غير كدة هههههههههه
اومال ايه لزوم الكوافير بقى و المصاريف دي كلها


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا مزة جامدة طحن الصراحة محدش يقدر يقول غير كدة هههههههههه
> اومال ايه لزوم الكوافير بقى و المصاريف دي كلها


*هههههههههه البحر يحب الزيادة يابنتى 
لازم احافظ على جمالى
ياختشى عليا وعلى كمالى يا نااااااس ههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*دنيا وماشية بالمقلوب
الحلو فيها بقي معيوب
☺
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه البحر يحب الزيادة يابنتى *
> *لازم احافظ على جمالى*
> *ياختشى عليا وعلى كمالى يا نااااااس ههههههههه*


 ههههههههههههه يخرب بيت عسلك يابت
انتي على طول مهيسة كدة
بس ليكي حق تتغري  الصراحة


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دنيا وماشية بالمقلوب*​
> *الحلو فيها بقي معيوب*
> *☺*​


 ايه دة يابت يا توتة انتي بتقولي حكم اهو و انا معرفش 
بس تصدقي معاكي حق
دنيا ماشية بالمقلوب فعلا 
هيييييييييه هنعمل ايه بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه يخرب بيت عسلك يابت
> انتي على طول مهيسة كدة
> بس ليكي حق تتغري  الصراحة


*تخدى شوية عسل 
ايون لازم اهيس يابنتى علشان اقدر اعيش 
ايون مش كدا والنبى 
اوعى تصدقى يابت ده انا لو شوفتينى تتخضى ههههههههه 
حتى اسألى البت بتول *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دة يابت يا توتة انتي بتقولي حكم اهو و انا معرفش
> بس تصدقي معاكي حق
> دنيا ماشية بالمقلوب فعلا
> هيييييييييه هنعمل ايه بقى


اومال ايه يابنتي
ياما تحت الداهي سواهي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تخدى شوية عسل
> ايون لازم اهيس يابنتى علشان اقدر اعيش
> ايون مش كدا والنبى
> اوعى تصدقى يابت ده انا لو شوفتينى تتخضى ههههههههه
> حتى اسألى البت بتول *


ايون تتخضي اسأليني انا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تخدى شوية عسل *
> *ايون لازم اهيس يابنتى علشان اقدر اعيش *
> *ايون مش كدا والنبى *
> *اوعى تصدقى يابت ده انا لو شوفتينى تتخضى ههههههههه *
> *حتى اسألى البت بتول *


 اةةةة هاتي مش هقولك لا 
عندك حق يابت لابد من التهييس و الا هنموت متاعيس ههههههههه 
ايه رأيك في الشعر دة بقى
لا و على ايه مش ناقصة خضة انا مخضوضة خلقة ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اومال ايه يابنتي
> ياما تحت الداهي سواهي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايون تتخضي اسأليني انا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لأ سوسة يابت طالعة لابلتشك ميرا 
ههههههههه للدرجة دي
اومال عمالة تفشر علينا بقى و تحطلنا صورة روز و هانا مونتانا و معرفشي مين


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اةةةة هاتي مش هقولك لا
> عندك حق يابت لابد من التهييس و الا هنموت متاعيس ههههههههه
> ايه رأيك في الشعر دة بقى
> لا و على ايه مش ناقصة خضة انا مخضوضة خلقة ههههههههه


*هههههههههههه حلو الشعر ده يابت 
طب خدى دى  عيشى حياتك تطنيش ده اللى يطنش يعيش ههههههه 
ياريت هتتخضى بس 
ده انتى هتتخرعى *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه حلو الشعر ده يابت *
> *طب خدى دى عيشى حياتك تطنيش ده اللى يطنش يعيش ههههههه *
> *ياريت هتتخضى بس *
> *ده انتى هتتخرعى *


 هههههههههه لا جامدة بجد ما انتي بتعرفي تألشي اهو
هتخرع كمان قال و انا اللي كنت فاكراكي ياما هنا ياما هناك
طلعتي ياما هنا بس من غير ياما هناك ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه لا جامدة بجد ما انتي بتعرفي تألشي اهو
> هتخرع كمان قال و انا اللي كنت فاكراكي ياما هنا ياما هناك
> طلعتي ياما هنا بس من غير ياما هناك ههههههههه


*هههههههههه ايون يا بنتتى احنا بتوع كله 
ده تمويه يابنتى صور روز وهانا 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يابنات الموضوع بيقول سجل احساسك بكلمة
مش سجل رغيك بكلمة هههههههههههه

تصحبوا علي خير يابنانيتي : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنات الموضوع بيقول سجل احساسك بكلمة
> مش سجل رغيك بكلمة هههههههههههه
> 
> تصحبوا علي خير يابنانيتي : )​


*ههههههههه تصدقى نسيت انها كلمة 
وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى 
خدينى معاكى علشان فصلت 
باااااااااااااااااااااى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

> *هههههههههه ايون يا بنتتى احنا بتوع كله
> ده تمويه يابنتى صور روز وهانا *


حلوة احنا بتوع كله دي
الاقيش عندك بجنيه طعمية 


> يابنات الموضوع بيقول سجل احساسك بكلمة
> مش سجل رغيك بكلمة هههههههههههه
> 
> تصحبوا علي خير يابنانيتي : )​


سيبينا نرغي شوية يا توتة محدش واخد منها حاجة
تصبحي على الف خير يا قمراية


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه تصدقى نسيت انها كلمة *
> *وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى *
> *خدينى معاكى علشان فصلت *
> *باااااااااااااااااااااى *​


و انا كمان
خدوني معاكوااااااااا :999:


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مُـرهق شوية​


----------



## روزي86 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حلووووووووووووه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة مالى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايز انام *
*وعيني ما نيماشي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندى احساسين
الاول انهاردة انبسطت خاااااااالص كنا فى رحلة مع جروب حلو وكان يوم زى العسل
التانى زعلان خااااااااااالص اول مرة اندم على حاجة ياريتنى عملتها​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز انام


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايزة اخرج 
نفسي اشم هوا
زهقانة اوووووووووووووووي​*


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*بدايق جدا اني اكون بكلم حد *
*وهو مش مديني اهتمام*
*الاهتمام مش بينطلب *
*بيتحس بس *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*زهق ع قرف ع زعل ع اشتياق
لخبطوطة لخبطوطة ^_^
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*موا.........................فرحان*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*منشكحة انشكاح التنين*
*ومن قلبى عمالة اطير*
* دا انا عليا جمل*
*عليا جمل *
*هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعسااااااااااااااااااااانة
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا كمان


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كلمت حد غالى عليا اوى النهاردة 
بجد كانت وحشانى​


----------



## magdyzaky (16 سبتمبر 2013)

_*حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييران*_


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووووووة نشكر بابا يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

فرحاااااااانة 
سمعت خبر فرحني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*متضايقة
لاننا مفروض نهتم بنااس احنا اصلا فى حياتهم فاصل ونواصل
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنوقة بقى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مرتاحة نفسيا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايشة نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## kawasaki (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستغرب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

بفكررررررررررر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

راسي بتلف 
وعقلي فاضلة دقيقة ويخف
تعبان ومرهق
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاااااااارة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنووووووقة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي صداع جامد


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

هبدأ اتعصب :ranting:
ربنا يستر


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووه


----------



## max mike (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااااااااااارب تعبت من كتر التقديم فى الوظايف الحكومية ومفيش فايدة .. دبرها انت من عندك واختارلى الصالح​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااارب تعبت من كتر التقديم فى الوظايف الحكومية ومفيش فايدة .. دبرها انت من عندك واختارلى الصالح*​


 ربنا معاك يا ميكووووووووووووووووو


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسس انى بغلط غلطة عمرى​


----------



## magdyzaky (18 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلان ومخنووووووووووق من نفسى


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

احساس  جامد اوووووووى  انك  تخرب لحد بروفيله على الفيس هههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> احساس  جامد اوووووووى  انك  تخرب لحد بروفيله على الفيس هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههه طول عمرك خرابة كدا 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه طول عمرك خرابة كدا *​


 هههههههههههههههههه
انا بحب الخير للجميع 
ابقى فكرينى بكرا اعمليك فرح فبروفيليك
عليا الطلاج هيبقى فرح ايه احلى من بتاع روميو وجوليت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> انا بحب الخير للجميع
> ابقى فكرينى بكرا اعمليك فرح فبروفيليك
> عليا الطلاج هيبقى فرح ايه احلى من بتاع روميو وجوليت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه 
لا اعتبر نفسك ممسوح من دلوقتى هههههههه 
قال فرح قال 
مش كفاية ميدو مطلع عينه معاك *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه *
> *لا اعتبر نفسك ممسوح من دلوقتى هههههههه *
> *قال فرح قال *
> *مش كفاية ميدو مطلع عينه معاك *


 هههههههههه
 ليه وهو انا سهرتى دى هتعدى على الفاضى كدا ؟؟؟
عيب عليكى 
لازم اخد حقى طبعآ


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> ليه وهو انا سهرتى دى هتعدى على الفاضى كدا ؟؟؟
> عيب عليكى
> لازم اخد حقى طبعآ


*هههههههه 
طب روح نام 
نوم الظالم عبادة *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هقوم انام بلا وجع قلب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هقوم انام بلا وجع قلب​


*نام ياخويا نام 
هتريحنا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نام ياخويا نام *
> *هتريحنا *​


 ليكى يووووووم   ومش بعيد النهاردة 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ليكى يووووووم   ومش بعيد النهاردة
> هههههههههههههه


*لاانا نمت من بدرى يا جون وقفلت الفيس هههههههه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*لسة صاحية ومقريفة
*​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مقريفة ليه ياعسل ليلتك مطينة بطين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههه ياابنى ابحد عنى ياابنى هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

فرحانـــــة نشكر ربنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

عندي صداع من امبارح​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسانة مووووووووت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

قلقان وخايف


----------



## +febronia+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

تماام .. :)​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*مستنية 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرحان   وسهران *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2013)

:36_1_50::36_1_50:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :36_1_50::36_1_50:



*حبووووووووو اصحى يا حبوووووو 
اوعى البيتزا تتحرق والبيت يولع وانتى نايمة 
ههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبووووووووو اصحى يا حبوووووو *
> *اوعى البيتزا تتحرق والبيت يولع وانتى نايمة *
> *ههههههههههههه *


 هههههههههههههههههه انت بتفضحينى من دلوقتى ههههههههه
 كمليها طيب و البيت يولع و انتى متخديش حقق  هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انت بتفضحينى من دلوقتى ههههههههه
> كمليها طيب و البيت يولع و انتى متخديش حقق  هههههههههه


*لا انا بصحصحك اهو علشان متتحرقش 
وانتى متناميش 
والبيتزا تستوى 
واخد حقى وبعد كدا اسيبك تنامى براحتك هههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا بصحصحك اهو علشان متتحرقش *
> *وانتى متناميش *
> *والبيتزا تستوى *
> *واخد حقى وبعد كدا اسيبك تنامى براحتك هههههه*


 النوووووووم ---مش قاااادرا--- صاحيا 5:30  الصبح و عليها----
دماغى بتقع


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> النوووووووم ---مش قاااادرا--- صاحيا 5:30  الصبح و عليها----
> دماغى بتقع


*ههههههههه بصى يا حبوا انا هقولك تعملى ايه علشان متنميش 
اربطى دماغك بحبل وعلقى الحبل فى اى حاجة قريبة منك وانتى قاعدة 
علشان اول ما تنامى هووب الحبل يتشد وتروحى صاحية هههههههه *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسانة اوى وعينى بتغمض لوحدها 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه بصى يا حبوا انا هقولك تعملى ايه علشان متنميش *
> *اربطى دماغك بحبل وعلقى الحبل فى اى حاجة قريبة منك وانتى قاعدة *
> *علشان اول ما تنامى هووب الحبل يتشد وتروحى صاحية هههههههه *


 تقصدى هوووووب و اروح اتشنق هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تقصدى هوووووب و اروح اتشنق هههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههه لا يا حبو اوعى تفهمينى صح 
يووووه اوعى تفهمينى غلط 
اهى البيتزا استوت اهى روحى نامى بقى ولا عاوزة تاكلى اعترفى متتكسفيش هههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لاانا نمت من بدرى يا جون وقفلت الفيس هههههههه *​


يعنى انتى مش هتيجى تانى ؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يعنى انتى مش هتيجى تانى ؟؟​


*هههههههههه 
لا مش هاجى تانى خالص 
اقعد قر انت كدا اهو الفيس مهنج عندى *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسعد ساعات مرت عليا في حياتي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة انام:36_19_5:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *مش عارفة انام:36_19_5:​*


*احسن يا موكا علشان تسهرى معايا شوية ههههه *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياسلام لو كنت اقدر اوقف عقارب الساعه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احسن يا موكا علشان تسهرى معايا شوية ههههه *​



هههههههههههههه ماشي يا رورو 
شمتانة فيا 
هههههههه
بس ببني و بينك احلى حاجة لما اسهر معاكي 
و نسمع اليسا سوا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههه ماشي يا رورو
> شمتانة فيا
> هههههههه
> بس ببني و بينك احلى حاجة لما اسهر معاكي
> و نسمع اليسا سوا


*ايون بصراحة بقى زهقانة من السهر لوحدى مش كفاية بتول مش هنا 
هتبقى انتى وهى لاكدا كتير ههههههههه
ايون خلينا نسمع اليسا اسمعى يا روحى اسمعى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




ايون بصراحة بقى زهقانة من السهر لوحدى مش كفاية بتول مش هنا 
هتبقى انتى وهى لاكدا كتير ههههههههه
ايون خلينا نسمع اليسا اسمعى يا روحى اسمعى 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اسكوتي البت توتة دي فارقة جامد بجد 
كانت تدخل دلوقتي تكتب اغنية لجورج وصوف 
حتت سكرة كدة 
وحشتني جدا بجد​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> اسكوتي البت توتة دي فارقة جامد بجد
> كانت تدخل دلوقتي تكتب اغنية لجورج وصوف
> حتت سكرة كدة
> وحشتني جدا بجد​*


*اه اسكتى بقى لاحسن هعيط منك 
كنت بسهر انا وهى لساعة 7 كل يوم ومنبطلش ضحك 
مفتقداها جدا بجد 
واتصلت بيها النهاردة مردتش كان نفسى اشوفها هترجع امتى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




اه اسكتى بقى لاحسن هعيط منك 
كنت بسهر انا وهى لساعة 7 كل يوم ومنبطلش ضحك 
مفتقداها جدا بجد 
واتصلت بيها النهاردة مردتش كان نفسى اشوفها هترجع امتى 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش تعيطي هههههههههههه
انشاءالله بكرة 
نلاقيها راجعة بتتنطط وو بتطلع عنينا 
و بتنكشنا بخفة دمها دي 
عسل 
انا كدة اللي هعيط يا رورو 
:love34:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> لا مش تعيطي هههههههههههه
> انشاءالله بكرة
> ...


*طب تعالى نعيط احنا الاتنين 








*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




طب تعالى نعيط احنا الاتنين 








​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> ​*


*لا خلاص بقى كفاية دموع 
خلينا فى اليسا طالبة معايا اقوم اعمل مج نسكافيه 
علشان السهرة تحلى ههههههه 
*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*زهقانة*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




لا خلاص بقى كفاية دموع 
خلينا فى اليسا طالبة معايا اقوم اعمل مج نسكافيه 
علشان السهرة تحلى ههههههه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

خلاص وانا هقوم اعمل معاكي 
و نرجع بقى لأليسا 
مستنياكي مش تتأخري عليا 
و نقول يارب البت توتة تيجي بقى 
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> خلاص وانا هقوم اعمل معاكي
> و نرجع بقى لأليسا
> مستنياكي مش تتأخري عليا
> ...


*ههههههههههه ليلتك ورد يا قلبى 
مسكوفيه على راى بتول واليسا وموكى التلاتة مع بعض واااااااااو 
يااااااااارب تيجى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*صاحي من امبارح ومستني ............*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

قرفانة من نفسى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

محبط وزعلان 
وقرفان ومخنوق 
ومتضايق 
ومصدع 
وعايز اشرب شاي
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتفضل يابرنس*



​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مبسوط *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اتفضل يابرنس*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


انا عايز اشرب شاي مش عايز ابص من بعيد 
اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اهئ اهئ اهئ


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*احلي خمسينا ياعمنا*




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

وكماان عملتها بايدك 
كتير عليا اوي 
انا مستهلشى


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*نص كيلو بقسماط اهو *
*وقفت ساعه في الفرنه*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*حررررررررانة اوف النور قاطع والجو زفت *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:



حررررررررانة اوف النور قاطع والجو زفت ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اسكتي يا رورو
ده انا فطست انهاردة
كان يوم مهبب بجد 
يارب النور يجي 
حاجة تتعب بجد 
و المشكلة الجو انهاردة نااااااااااار ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> اسكتي يا رورو
> ده انا فطست انهاردة
> ...


*وشك حلو يا موكا النور جيه 
ده خامس مرة يقطع 
لما خلاص اتسلقت من الحر 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




وشك حلو يا موكا النور جيه 
ده خامس مرة يقطع 
لما خلاص اتسلقت من الحر 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا بقى يا رورو حطم الرقم القياسي
قطع من 8 الصبح ل 9 و شوية 
و الموبيل فاصل و الاب
مش مشحون 
و كانت حاجة صعب اووووووووووووووي
يارب بقى مايقطعش تاني 
الواحد بقى عامل ذي الفرخة المسلوقة ههههههههه

​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> انا بقى يا رورو حطم الرقم القياسي
> قطع من 8 الصبح ل 9 و شوية
> و الموبيل فاصل و الاب
> ...



*هههههههههههه 
طب الحقى بقى اشحنى اللاب والموبايل 
لربما اصله مبقتش حاجة مضمونة اليومين دول هههههههه 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووطة
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف مالك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*دماغي مصدعة اووووووووي
نفسي اخرج 
حرانة اوووووي
الجو مكتوم :a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوووووووووووووطه انهارده ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

_ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززفت _
_هههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززفت _
> _هههههههههههههههههه_​




وده من ايه يعني:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> وده من ايه يعني:beee:


 مفيش محتاج ناس كتيررررررررررر
ومش لاقيهم 
شوفتى بقى مش حاجة تحزن وتفرح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مفيش محتاج ناس كتيررررررررررر
> ومش لاقيهم
> شوفتى بقى مش حاجة تحزن وتفرح ؟؟؟؟




امممممممممممممم:smil13:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تعباااااااااااااااانه وهموت وانام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> تعباااااااااااااااانه وهموت وانام


روحي نامي 
ومتموتيش 
علشان مش فاضي اروح اعزي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا متفائل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مرتاح


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ندماااااااااااانة


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش زعلان بس عاوز افرح​


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*.....عادي.....*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بستوعب الموقف


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مجنوووووووووووووووون
حاسس انى مجنون​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مجنوووووووووووووووون​
> 
> حاسس انى مجنون​


 و انا كمان حاسة بنفس الاحساس


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انا كمان حاسة بنفس الاحساس


 فى حد تانى محسش كدا؟؟؟
استنى نشوف


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> فى حد تانى محسش كدا؟؟؟
> استنى نشوف


 يعني كلنا طلعنا مجانين في الاخر


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني كلنا طلعنا مجانين في الاخر


صدقينى لو مجانين هنفرح ومش هنهتم لحاجة
بس احنا اغبيا بنفكرلها ونسيين ان فى ربنا 
ربنا يدبر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقانة وقرفانة ونعسانة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> صدقينى لو مجانين هنفرح ومش هنهتم لحاجة
> بس احنا اغبيا بنفكرلها ونسيين ان فى ربنا
> 
> ربنا يدبر ​


 ربنا موجود


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## magdyzaky (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش هنكسر


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف مالي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

نظرة احتقار لناس منهجها الخداع


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااه اول يوم خطوبه عمل فيك كدا ؟؟؟
امال لو اتجوزت هتعمل ايه مش هتعرفنى تانى بقى
 عن احد  اصدقائى اتحدث​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كويسة نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*برد 
صداع
مخنوقة بجد ..​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوووووووووووووه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شلل نفسى هتقولى ازاى هقولك معرفش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلقانة جدااااااا ومش مطمنة ابدا *​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> شلل نفسى هتقولى ازاى هقولك معرفش​




:new6::t17:


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عن اتنين بيكلموا بعض و مش عارفين يحددوا اللي بينهم ده حب ولا صداقه بس  
مبسوطين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حاسة اني مش فاهمة حاجة
ده صح ولا غلط [/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعلش لو عملت خير في حد ما يستاهلش
متزعلش لو صدقت حد بيخدعك
متزعلش لو قلبك كان نقي و برئ
متزعلش لو اي حاجة حصلت ليك
لان اكيد ربنا مش هيضيع اي حاجة كويسة انت عملتها
اكيد هيعوضك عنها اضعاف
و اللي بيزرع شر بيحصد شر
اللي بينجرح ربنا بيداويه و اللي بيجرح ربنا بيبعت له حد عشان يجرحه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حنين للماضى​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

متفاءلة ببكرة احلى
متفاءلة بضحكة صافية من القلب
متفاءلة ببيت و زوج و احلى اولاد في كل الدنيا
بيت مبني على الحب الحقيقي
عشان كدة عمره ما هيسقط ابدا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ف دماغي مليوون فكرة
مش عارفة انام
وهموت وانام *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اتجننت رسمي *_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الكمبيوتر 
والميل جننوني
عايزة اولع فيهم
وفي نفسي:t37:​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقت من نفسي بجد مش طايقة نفسي انا مخلوق رخم


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جعانة يا كفرة :010105~332:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الكمبيوتر
> والميل جننوني
> عايزة اولع فيهم
> وفي نفسي:t37:​



*ومين سمعك يا روحى مش لوحدك 
ماهو اما اكتبلك ب3 سطور على الميل وتردى بعد ساعة لازم اتجنن ههههههه 
*​


انت شبعي قال:


> جعانة يا كفرة :010105~332:


*يا ضنايا يا بنتى طب ما تاكلى يابت *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ومين سمعك يا روحى مش لوحدك *
> *ماهو اما اكتبلك ب3 سطور على الميل وتردى بعد ساعة لازم اتجنن ههههههه *​
> لا يا توتة مالكيش حق
> البت خلقها ضيق ارحميها شوية :t19:
> ...


 طب ما تجيبيلي اكل و انا اكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ما تجيبيلي اكل و انا اكل


*انتى تؤمرى يا روحى 
تحبى تاكلى ايه *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى تؤمرى يا روحى *
> *تحبى تاكلى ايه *


 يا اخواتي ع العسل يا ناس
اكل كورن فليكس


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا اخواتي ع العسل يا ناس
> اكل كورن فليكس


*عسل اسود ومنيل بستين نيلة ههههه 
يوكل هاد
 اجبهولك منين ياروحى من الصيدلية ده :smil15:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عسل اسود ومنيل بستين نيلة ههههه *
> *يوكل هاد*
> *اجبهولك منين ياروحى من الصيدلية ده :smil15:*


 يوكل هاد دي بأي لغة دي
لا يا اوختي هاتيه من عند الحلاق 
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يوكل هاد دي بأي لغة دي
> لا يا اوختي هاتيه من عند الحلاق
> هههههههههه


*هههههه بكرة بقى مفيش حد فاتح *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه بكرة بقى مفيش حد فاتح *


  هتسيبيني جعانة لحد بكرة يا ظالمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هتسيبيني جعانة لحد بكرة يا ظالمة


*طب ما تطلبى حاجة تتاكل زى الناس وانا اجبلك يابت 
يااما تتهدى وتقعدى وانتى ساكتة *
*قال كورن فليكس قال 
جلع ابنتا صحيح :smil15::smil15:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما تطلبى حاجة تتاكل زى الناس وانا اجبلك يابت *
> *يااما تتهدى وتقعدى وانتى ساكتة *
> *قال كورن فليكس قال *
> *جلع ابنتا صحيح :smil15::smil15:*


طيب هاتيلي 4 كاوتش بوكليت 
بس ايه الكلمة اللي كتبتيها في الاخر دي 
اوعي تكون شتيمة :bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طيب هاتيلي 4 كاوتش بوكليت
> بس ايه الكلمة اللي كتبتيها في الاخر دي
> اوعي تكون شتيمة :bomb::bomb::bomb:


*كاوليت بوكلتش يانهااااارى على الكلام 
لا دى مش شتيمة 
دى دلع بنات صحيح بس بالصعيدى هههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كاوليت بوكلتش يانهااااارى على الكلام *
> *لا دى مش شتيمة *
> *دى دلع بنات صحيح بس بالصعيدى هههههههه *


 اة بحسب 
يابت انتي مشوفتيش عادل امام في مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال اما كانت بتمليه الاكل بتاع شحيبر و قالتله هات اربعة كاوتش بوكليت
و لا تزعلي يا ستي هاتيلي طبق فول 
يكش تقولي بقى مش عارفاه دة كمان :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة بحسب
> يابت انتي مشوفتيش عادل امام في مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال اما كانت بتمليه الاكل بتاع شحيبر و قالتله هات اربعة كاوتش بوكليت
> و لا تزعلي يا ستي هاتيلي طبق فول
> يكش تقولي بقى مش عارفاه دة كمان :t19:


*هههههههههه اه شوفتها وعارفه وحافظة كمان بس لازم انكشك يا ميرا 
ينفع اسكت ودى تيجى اومال مين ينكشك بس ههههههه 
فول اه عارفاه عاوزاه بسوس ولا من غير سوس:t17:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اه شوفتها وعارفه وحافظة كمان بس لازم انكشك يا ميرا *
> *ينفع اسكت ودى تيجى اومال مين ينكشك بس ههههههه *
> *فول اه عارفاه عاوزاه بسوس ولا من غير سوس:t17:*


 هههههههههه ايوة صح فكرتيني ماهو مفيش حد بينكشني هنا غيرك
ما احنا ناقر و نقير بقى
لا من غير سوس طبعا
سوس ع الصبح كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه ايوة صح فكرتيني ماهو مفيش حد بينكشني هنا غيرك
> ما احنا ناقر و نقير بقى
> لا من غير سوس طبعا
> سوس ع الصبح كدة


*ايون صووووووح احنا ناقر ونقير 
معلشى يابت اتاخرت عليكى كنت بنقى السوس من الفول 
وبعدين قولت هى اكيد هتقرف تاكله روحت رميته هههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون صووووووح احنا ناقر ونقير *
> *معلشى يابت اتاخرت عليكى كنت بنقى السوس من الفول *
> *وبعدين قولت هى اكيد هتقرف تاكله روحت رميته هههههههه *


 رميتي السوس بفوله !!
قصدي الفول بسوسه !!
طب هفطر ايه دلوقتي
عااااااوزة اكل
جووووووووعانة :8_5_17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> رميتي السوس بفوله !!
> قصدي الفول بسوسه !!
> طب هفطر ايه دلوقتي
> عااااااوزة اكل
> جووووووووعانة :8_5_17:


*تعالى كلينى انتى خلصتى على الفرخة اهو عاوزة ايه تانى *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تعالى كلينى انتى خلصتى على الفرخة اهو عاوزة ايه تانى *


 لا الفرخة ما تشبعنيش
انا عاوزة خروووف 
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا الفرخة ما تشبعنيش
> انا عاوزة خروووف
> ههههههههه


*ههههههههه خروف طب استنى على الضحية بقى 
يلا يا حبى هقولك تصبحى على خير 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه خروف طب استنى على الضحية بقى *
> *يلا يا حبى هقولك تصبحى على خير
> 
> 
> ...



صبري نفذ يابت 
الجوع كافر
انا هاكلك انتي و خلاص
مع انك مسلوعة و ما تشبعنيش بس احسن من بلاش 
تصحبي على الف خير يا قلبي
باي باي


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

داومة من التفكير


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

متفائــل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعسانة
مانمتش ساعتين
والبرد مطلع عيني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عايشـــــــة ,,,


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسيــتي مــرتاحــة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*احساس حلو اما تخلص كل اللى وراك وتاخد شاور 
وتقوم ضارب مج نسكافيه وتفتح المنتدى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مرتاحة و مش مرتاحة
مبسوطة و مش مبسوطة
زهقانة و مش زهقانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مرتاحة و مش مرتاحة
> مبسوطة و مش مبسوطة
> زهقانة و مش زهقانة


*البـــــطيـــــــخة *30:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا اي اندهاشة*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البـــــطيـــــــخة *30:​


 هههههههههه هي فين البطيخة دي
و ايه الزغاريت دي يابت الناس اللي في الاقسام اللي جنبنا نايمين :a4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه هي فين البطيخة دي
> و ايه الزغاريت دي يابت الناس اللي في الاقسام اللي جنبنا نايمين :a4:


*البطيخة دى حل الفزورة اللى انتى كتباها :t30:*​*لا انا ازغرط براحتى وفى الوقت اللى يعجبنى ههههههههه 
جتك خيبة يابت دى زغروطة سايلنت لانى مش بعرف هههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البطيخة دى حل الفزورة اللى انتى كتباها :t30:*​
> *لا انا ازغرط براحتى وفى الوقت اللى يعجبنى ههههههههه *
> *جتك خيبة يابت دى زغروطة سايلنت لانى مش بعرف هههههه *


برااافو يا رورو
اجابة غلط طبعا هههههه
حظ اوفر في المرات القادمة 
لا زغرتي و اتنططي و سقفي و اضحكي و اعملي كل اللي انتي عاوزاه 
هما بقى يروحوا يناموا في مكان تاني :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> برااافو يا رورو
> اجابة غلط طبعا هههههه
> حظ اوفر في المرات القادمة
> لا زغرتي و اتنططي و سقفي و اضحكي و اعملي كل اللي انتي عاوزاه
> هما بقى يروحوا يناموا في مكان تاني :99:


*هههههه يعنى مش هكسب 75 قرش يا خسارة 
لا انا تعبت من كتر التنطيط خليهم يستريحوا شوية ههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفضلوا شاي 
وسيبكم من الفوازير


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه يعنى مش هكسب 75 قرش يا خسارة *
> *لا انا تعبت من كتر التنطيط خليهم يستريحوا شوية ههه*


 اموت و اعرف انتي بتختفي بالنص ساعة بتروحي فين :t9:
خلاص هتنطط انا


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اتفضلوا شاي
> وسيبكم من الفوازير


 شكرا يا باشا ع الشاي
تسلم الايادي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اتفضلوا شاي
> وسيبكم من الفوازير



*هو انا مليش فى الشاى اوووووووووى *
*بس مش هكسفك *
*ميرسى كتير *​


انت شبعي قال:


> اموت و اعرف انتي بتختفي بالنص ساعة بتروحي فين :t9:
> خلاص هتنطط انا


*ههههههه كنت برغى فى الفون يابت *
*وساعات بقوم وارجع تانى عاتى عاتى متخديش فى بالك ههههههه *
*اتنططى ياختشى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو انا مليش فى الشاى اوووووووووى *
> *بس مش هكسفك *
> *ميرسى كتير *​
> 
> ...


 بترغي مع مين يا سوسة 
مع الجو طبعا قولي قولي ما تتكسفيش هههههههه
بتنطط اهو و مرتبة السرير باظت من كتر التنطيط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اااة انا ىعارف 
انتي بتشربي كنزات 
بس روحت لعم جوجل لقيتة قافل
معلش نعوضها المرة الجاية
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بترغي مع مين يا سوسة
> مع الجو طبعا قولي قولي ما تتكسفيش هههههههه
> بتنطط اهو و مرتبة السرير باظت من كتر التنطيط


*هههههههههههه ما الجو معايا ع طول يابت هرغى ليه معاه فى الفون *
*انتى فاهمة غلط خالص *
* بكلمه فى الفون لما اكون محتاجة طلبات للبيت بس هههههههه *​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اااة انا ىعارف
> انتي بتشربي كنزات
> بس روحت لعم جوجل لقيتة قافل
> معلش نعوضها المرة الجاية
> ​


*لا كنزات مين بس 
انا عاوزة مج نسكافيه ووتشكر على كدا هههههههه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ما الجو معايا ع طول يابت هرغى ليه معاه فى الفون *
> *انتى فاهمة غلط خالص *
> *بكلمه فى الفون لما اكون محتاجة طلبات للبيت بس هههههههه *​
> 
> ...


 اة يا مصلحجية انتي هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ما الجو معايا ع طول يابت هرغى ليه معاه فى الفون *
> *انتى فاهمة غلط خالص *
> * بكلمه فى الفون لما اكون محتاجة طلبات للبيت بس هههههههه *​
> 
> ...















كدة انا مقصرتش معاكي مدام رورو 
دخلت المطبخ عملتهم بايدي
يارب يعجبوكي
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كدة انا مقصرتش معاكي مدام رورو
> دخلت المطبخ عملتهم بايدي
> يارب يعجبوكي
> ههههههههه


 *الاول بس من غير مدام دى علشان بحس نفسى مش انا ههههههه 
تسلم ايدك بجد النسكافيه شكله يفتح النفس وكمان الفنجان زوقة روعة ههههه 
وكيك كمان لا ده كتير اووووووووى 
ميرسى كتير تسلم ايدك *


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كدة انا مقصرتش معاكي مدام رورو
> دخلت المطبخ عملتهم بايدي
> يارب يعجبوكي
> ههههههههه


 و انا عاوزة جاتوه 
و انا عاوزة جاتوه
 و انا عاوزة جاتوه :smi420:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انا عاوزة جاتوه
> و انا عاوزة جاتوه
> و انا عاوزة جاتوه :smi420:


وانا اقدر ازعلك


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> وانا اقدر ازعلك


 الله
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اجمل احساس في الكون​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اجمل احساس في الكون​




:36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابتديت اقلق *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هقوم اكول •,*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الدنيا برد والجو ماطر


----------



## Desert Rose (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حاجة تقرف


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

قرف شغل وزفت فالبيت 
اذا الدنيا طبيعيه 
وجميلة​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

حلووووووووووووووه


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*هاتصدقوني لو قلت *
*انا النهارده صحيت علي صوتها ؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> حلووووووووووووووه


:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :11azy::11azy::11azy:​


:t30::t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :t30::t30:


 :warning::warning::warning:


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :warning::warning::warning:




:smi411:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :smi411:


 :smi420::smi420::smi420:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا متفائل


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطة اوووووووووووووى


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا
علي اللي عملة معاي
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)

بس حاسس 
اني وحيد في العالم
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

_*فرحااااااااااااااااااان  نشكر ربناااااااا*_​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*نشكر الله *
*تمام *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*صداااااااااااااع فظيع *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش يوم يعدى حلو ليه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 سبتمبر 2013)

يلهووووي
اصعب احساس ف الدنيا
هو الأحساس بالذنب 
مش مستحملاه


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

إحساس جميــــل لما تحس إنكـ بتبني نفسكـ وواقف جمبها​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

حاجة تقرف بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جسمى مفشش وقرفانة وزهقانة ولسة متخانقة مع واحدة فى الكلية
من تانى يوم اروحه اعمل خناقات
اية دا ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لي مدونات قديمة كنت اكتب فيها خواطري .. مقالاتي .. أي شيء .. تصفحتها منذ عدة ايام .. بعدها سألت نفسي : من هذا الذي أعيش معه الآن ؟!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*اسوأ احساس فى الدنيا هو خسارة صديق لأى سبب​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلان جدا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكلتي ان من النوع الحساس اوووووووو
 اعمل ايه طب :dntknw:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*حززززززززينة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا حزينة : (​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش جايلي نوم 
وجوعان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حززززززززينة *​





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا حزينة : (​


----------



## magdyzaky (24 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*
مؤلِم ذلك الشعور عندما تحاول إقناع نفسك  أنك بخير رغم علمك أنك في أسوأ حالاتك .. !*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنوقة خنقة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ستظل ابتسامتي عنوان مستقبلي ...مهما انجرحت أو تألمت ... أقولها و انا  أستعيد ثقتي بنفسي ... سأبقى أبتسم لأن ابتسامتي هي احتقار لكل من جرحني  ...



​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصدومة اوي 
حاسة اني مش مصدقة
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصدعة وقرفانة ومنمتش والحالة **زفت مزفتت *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة انام خاااااالص​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*وانا هموت وانام ومش عارفة من كتر الصداع *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:



وانا هموت وانام ومش عارفة من كتر الصداع ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الف سلامة عليكي يا حبي:love34:
نعمل ايه احنا بقى 
ف موضوع النوم ده:ranting:
طيب ماتخدي اي مسكن و تحاولي تنامي 
او تعملي حاجة سخنة كدة :flowers:

​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بكرا احلي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:



بكرا احلي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب يا توتة 
حساه بعيد و مش جاي الاحلى ده :a82::a82::a82:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكي يا حبي:love34:
> نعمل ايه احنا بقى
> ف موضوع النوم ده:ranting:
> طيب ماتخدي اي مسكن و تحاولي تنامي
> ...


*الله يسلمك يا موكا خدت صدقينى ومفيش فايدة 
وشربت نسكافيه كتير اووووى *




واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بكرا احلي​


*بقولك مصدعة ومش عارفة انام 
تقولى بكرا احلى يابت 30:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*


			بقولك مصدعة ومش عارفة انام
تقولى بكرا احلى يابت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارفة يا رورو 
البت توتة دي بتغيظنا شكلها كدة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> يارب يا توتة
> حساه بعيد و مش جاي الاحلى ده :a82::a82::a82:​*


هيبقا احلي طول ماحنا واثقيين في ربنا ومتفائليين
الثقه في كل شئ هي سر الحياة


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا موكا خدت صدقينى ومفيش فايدة
> وشربت نسكافيه كتير اووووى *
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب اقولك ايه يعني
بكرا هصدع هههههههههههه


moky قال:


> *
> 
> مش عارفة يا رورو
> البت توتة دي بتغيظنا شكلها كدة​*


اغظيكم انا برضو؟
تؤتؤتؤتؤ
مكنتش اتوقعك منك القسوة دي ياموكي ابدا:t33:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*


			اغظيكم انا برضو؟
تؤتؤتؤتؤ
مكنتش اتوقعك منك القسوة دي ياموكي ابدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كنا منتظرين مشاركة وجدانية 
انك تقوليلنا مثلا 
انا كمان مش عارفة انام علشان نمت كتييير الصبح ههههههه
اي حاجة يا توتة 
leasantrleasantr​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> مش عارفة يا رورو
> البت توتة دي بتغيظنا شكلها كدة​*


*لا بتول متعملش كدا ابتا انا عارفة هى بس 
بترفع من روحنا المعدنية ههههههه *



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب اقولك ايه يعني
> بكرا هصدع هههههههههههه


*هههههههههه لا قوليلى 
بكرا الصداع هيمشى ههههههه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

> لا بتول متعملش كدا ابتا انا عارفة هى بس
> بترفع من روحنا المعدنية ههههههه



:36_1_3::36_1_3:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا حاسة ان رورو طابخة النهارده سمك مش عارفه ليه
ههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح يا توتة 
انا شامة ريحته من هنا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا حاسة ان رورو طابخة النهارده سمك مش عارفه ليه
> ههههههههههه​


*هههههههههه ليه بتقولى كدا يا فقرية 
ده انا حتى النهاردة معملتش اكل كنت عند ماما *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي صح يا توتة
> انا شامة ريحته من هنا​*


*وانتى كمان يا موكا 
اخص عليكم اخص *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اده اومال ريحة السمك دي جاية منين 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده اومال ريحة السمك دي جاية منين
> ههههههههههههه​


*يابت دى جاية من مطبخ المنتدى روحى كدا قسم المطبخ هتلاقيهم بيعملوا سمك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*على فكرة يا توتة 
هي عاملة سمك 
بس مش راضية تعزمنا :36_1_6:
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




يابت دى جاية من مطبخ المنتدى روحى كدا قسم المطبخ هتلاقيهم بيعملوا سمك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتداري العين يا رورو
طيب سمكة لله :smil13:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مطبخ المنتدي ايه انتي هتعمليهم علينا 

اه ياموكي شكلها بخيله تقريبا ونأبنا هيطلع علي شومة ههههههههه

لا بجد فيه ريحة سمك بلطي غريبه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *على فكرة يا توتة
> هي عاملة سمك
> بس مش راضية تعزمنا :36_1_6:
> *​





moky قال:


> *
> 
> بتداري العين يا رورو
> طيب سمكة لله :smil13:​*


*احياه النبى ما عاملة اتهدوا على حيلكم بقى يا عيال بدل ما تضربوا :t32:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:



مطبخ المنتدي ايه انتي هتعمليهم علينا 

اه ياموكي شكلها بخيله تقريبا ونأبنا هيطلع علي شومة ههههههههه

لا بجد فيه ريحة سمك بلطي غريبه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


و يا سلام بقى 
لو جنبه رز سمك 
و سلطة 
اوعى و شك 

ماشي يا رورو
بتجوعينا :2:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مطبخ المنتدي ايه انتي هتعمليهم علينا
> 
> اه ياموكي شكلها بخيله تقريبا ونأبنا هيطلع علي شومة ههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد فيه ريحة سمك بلطي غريبه​


*لا بقى انتوا عاوزين تجننونى 
طب استنوا كدا ادخل اشوف فى المطبخ يمكن الاقى هههههههه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:






احياه النبى ما عاملة اتهدوا على حيلكم بقى يا عيال بدل ما تضربوا :t32:

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتضربينا علشان كام سمكة يا رورو
ماكنش العشم 

:beee:​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




لا بقى انتوا عاوزين تجننونى 
طب استنوا كدا ادخل اشوف فى المطبخ يمكن الاقى هههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
شوفي اذاي
قال هتدخل تشوف قال
اطلعي منهم يا رورو​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*الطمممممممم يا عيال منكم 
يقولوا رورو اتجننت 
يلا يابت انتى وهى روحوا ناموا يلا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا رورو 
النبي تبسم 
علشان خاطري كدة ابتسامة على الماشي
طب ضحكة هه كدة حتى 
طيبحت ى هع هع 
اي حاجة و النبي نشفتي رقنا 
النبي تبسم يا رورو بقى ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

طب بلاااااااااااش سمك امشي ياسمك

انا شامة ريحة تورتة ياموووووووكي
انكري بقا يارورو انكري^,^​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*تورتة بالشيكولاتة و مزوقاها كمان 
يالاهووووووووووي كدة يا رورو 
مخبية عن اخواتك صبحاتك حبايبك 
ان عندك تورتة​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة ياموكي تورتاية وعليها البتاع الغريب ده
الي اسمه اجري وانا فوت هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *يا رورو
> النبي تبسم
> علشان خاطري كدة ابتسامة على الماشي
> طب ضحكة هه كدة حتى
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
 يخرب عقلك يا موكا صدقينى يابت انا حلوة اهو 
بس مصدعة يخربيتشكم 
*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب بلاااااااااااش سمك امشي ياسمك
> 
> انا شامة ريحة تورتة ياموووووووكي
> انكري بقا يارورو انكري^,^​


*الله يحرقك يافضحية انتى كدا تسيحيلى 
هكفى تورتة للمنتدى كله منين انا ها *



moky قال:


> *تورتة بالشيكولاتة و مزوقاها كمان
> يالاهووووووووووي كدة يا رورو
> مخبية عن اخواتك صبحاتك حبايبك
> ان عندك تورتة​*


*هههههههههههه لا دى مشترياها جاهزة يا موكا اختك خايبة مبتعرفش تعمل 
لا يا روحى مقدرش اخبى عنكم حاجة بس ده كان عيد ميلاد هوبا صدقينى 
وحتى كان نفسى اعمل موضوع اقوله كلمتين بس ملحقتش بقى كنت مشغولة ههههه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*متفكرنيش 
يا توتة 
لا تكون عملاها 
بطريقة 
بوفتيك مفروم على بيضة نية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*


			هههههههههههه لا دى مشترياها جاهزة يا موكا اختك خايبة مبتعرفش تعمل
لا يا روحى مقدرش اخبى عنكم حاجة بس ده كان عيد ميلاد هوبا صدقينى وحتى كان نفسى اعمل موضوع اقوله كلمتين بس ملحقتش بقى كنت مشغولة ههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماليش دعوة انا عايزة اشوف الموضوع ده 
علشان اتحسر على نفسي شوية 
و اقول عليا ذي ماما ما بتقولي 
اتنيلي يا موكوسة ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *متفكرنيش
> يا توتة
> لا تكون عملاها
> بطريقة
> ...


بفتيك ايه وبيض ايه
بتقولك عيد ميلاد هوبااااااااااا

هيييييييييييييييه
كل سنة وهو طيب:flowers:
وكل سنة وانتوا مع بعض يابيبي:love34::love34:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عاارف أنام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> ماليش دعوة انا عايزة اشوف الموضوع ده
> علشان اتحسر على نفسي شوية
> ...


*من عنيا يا روحى عيد ميلاده الجاى بقى وعليكى خير 
هبقى انزله موضوع واجبلك تورتة ههههههه 
لا موكوسة ايه يابت انتى وبتول موكوستين هههههه *​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بفتيك ايه وبيض ايه
> بتقولك عيد ميلاد هوبااااااااااا
> 
> هيييييييييييييييه
> ...


*وانتى طيبة يا روحى ميرسى 
ربنا يخليكى يا قلبى وافرح بيكى قريب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مش عاارف أنام​


*هههههههههه هو ايه الحكاية النهاردة كله مش عارف بنام 
انضم لحسب الغلابة ههههه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:




بفتيك ايه وبيض ايه
بتقولك عيد ميلاد هوبااااااااااا

هيييييييييييييييه
كل سنة وهو طيب:flowers:
وكل سنة وانتوا مع بعض يابيبي:love34::love34:

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه الاحراج ده يا توتة ماشي 

كل سنة و انتو طيبين و مع بعض و حياتكم كلها سلام و محبة 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب يا احلى رورو ف الدنيا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *من عنيا يا روحى عيد ميلاده الجاى بقى وعليكى خير
> هبقى انزله موضوع واجبلك تورتة ههههههه
> لا موكوسة ايه يابت انتى وبتول موكوستين هههههه *​
> 
> ...


يارب ياختي تفرحي بيا 
هو انتي تطولي ههههههههه

ياجماعه كل اللي مش عارف ينام يديني سهره وياخد نومي
لاني هموت وانام بس مش ينف انام دلوقتي :dntknw:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*


+Sameh+ قال:



مش عاارف أنام​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عيني يا سامح انت وصلتك العدوة ؟
رورو
احنا الظاهر خطر على المجتمع 
و الاعضاء 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ده فيروس ولا ايه ياعياااااال


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههه الظاهر كدا يا بنات 
خدوا ساتر بقى علشان بقيت الاعضاء ميتعدوش *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههه لا دة هي الليلة دي علشان نمت كتير الضهر
آل عـدوة آل ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير 
انا لسة صاحي 
روحوا ناموا 
يلا اجروا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا جعااااااااانة موت
هقوم افتش فيالتلاجه علي حاجة اكولها: (​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*نعسان  جيلى نوووووم
بس الخوف احيانا بيبقى هو
السلطان بسببة  بنخاف من اى شى
مبقتش اعرف انام نفسى انااااااااااام
ومصحاش تانى خالص
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ههههه لا دة هي الليلة دي علشان نمت كتير الضهر
> آل عـدوة آل ​


*ههههههههه يا بختك ياخويا نمت فى النهار 
ناس تانى منمتش من امبارح 
وانت تطول تتعدى مننا اصلا :gy0000::gy0000:*​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> صباح الخير
> انا لسة صاحي
> روحوا ناموا
> يلا اجروا


*صباح النور ناس هيصة وناس ليصة ههههههه *
*احنا مش عارفين ننام وانت لسة صاحى *
*شوف الدنيا هههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا جعااااااااانة موت
> هقوم افتش فيالتلاجه علي حاجة اكولها: (​


*هاتيلى معاكى شندوشت يابت 
اوعى تنسى 
واوعى تاكلى التلاجة علشان انا عارفاكى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش عارفة يا رورو
ايه الناس اللي بتنام دي 
اشمعنى احنا يعني 
ه ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *انا مش عارفة يا رورو
> ايه الناس اللي بتنام دي
> اشمعنى احنا يعني
> ه ههههههههههههههههه​*


*انا عارفة يا موكا يا اوختشى 
تيجى نضرب اتنين منوم هههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هاتيلى معاكى شندوشت يابت
> اوعى تنسى
> واوعى تاكلى التلاجة علشان انا عارفاكى *​


سندوشت ايه ياشيخه اتنيلي
انا فتحت التلاجه لقيت حلل
وطبيخ
وكمان في سمك
وانا اقول ريحة السمك دي جاية منين
ظلمتك ياعيني:t33:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بنام 4 ساعات بس و20الباقية 
يا شغال او قدام الاب توب


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سندوشت ايه ياشيخه اتنيلي
> انا فتحت التلاجه لقيت حلل
> وطبيخ
> وكمان في سمك
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
احسن شوفتى ادى اخرة اللى يجى على رورو 
علشان عمالة تقولى عندى سمك اقولك لا تقوليلى عندك 
طب قومى يلا من هنا علشان رحتك طلعت وانا مش بحب السمك 
طب تحبى اعملكيش شندوشت جبنه واجبهولكيش 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احسن شوفتى ادى اخرة اللى يجى على رورو
> علشان عمالة تقولى عندى سمك اقولك لا تقوليلى عندك
> طب قومى يلا من هنا علشان رحتك طلعت وانا مش بحب السمك
> ...


ههههههههههههههه اه شوفتي
وحياة ربنا يابت لقيت سمك في التلاجه معرفش جهامتي ومنين 
شكل التلاجه عندنا مسكونة ههههههههه

لا سندوشت ايه؟
بقولك جعانه جعانه
تقوليلي سندوشت
انا لقيت حلة بامية في التلاجه دخلت فيها براسي
هههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه شوفتي
> وحياة ربنا يابت لقيت سمك في التلاجه معرفش جهامتي ومنين
> شكل التلاجه عندنا مسكونة ههههههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه طب انا خايفة على الحلة 
ربنا يستر عموما لو مامتك سالت على الحلة هقولها 
متقلقيش بتول كلتها هههه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:




ههههههههههههههه اه شوفتي
وحياة ربنا يابت لقيت سمك في التلاجه معرفش جهامتي ومنين 
شكل التلاجه عندنا مسكونة ههههههههه

لا سندوشت ايه؟
بقولك جعانه جعانه
تقوليلي سندوشت
انا لقيت حلة بامية في التلاجه دخلت فيها براسي
هههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه 
يعلم ربنا موتيني من الضحك 
دخلتي فيها براسك 
من غير و لا احم و لا دستور 
ده حتى مش من الاصول يا توتة هههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه طب انا خايفة على الحلة
> ربنا يستر عموما لو مامتك سالت على الحلة هقولها
> متقلقيش بتول كلتها هههه *​


لالالالالا مش للدرجاتي يابت
وبعدين انتي مخلياني احكي فضايحي عالعام والملأ كدا
الناس هتاخد عني فكرة غلط اوي:t33:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الهم لا اسالك رد القضاء بل اللطف فية 
انا باقول الحلل 
عمالة تنقطع من السوق لية 
الحمد لللة عرفت السببب
اشكرك يا رب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> يعلم ربنا موتيني من الضحك
> ...


هههههههههههه بتضحكي عليا ياموكي
طب تعيشي وتضحكي

وبعدين الحله من غير غطا يبقا احم ايه ودستور ايه 
اللي بتقولي عليهم دول
بالك انتي لو بغطا انا كنت خبتط قبل ماادخل:t33::t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالالا مش للدرجاتي يابت
> وبعدين انتي مخلياني احكي فضايحي عالعام والملأ كدا
> الناس هتاخد عني فكرة غلط اوي:t33:​


*هههههههههه وانا مالى يابت انتى اللى مبتستريش فى حتة ابدا 
انا خايفة مرة اخرج معاكى 
ونقعد ناكل فى اى مكان تاكلى الرجل اللى بيقدم الاكل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الهم لا اسالك رد القضاء بل اللطف فية
> انا باقول الحلل
> عمالة تنقطع من السوق لية
> الحمد لللة عرفت السببب
> اشكرك يا رب


ههههههههههه
عجبك كدا ياست رورو ادي اول واحد خد عن يفكرة غلط

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه وانا مالى يابت انتى اللى مبتستريش فى حتة ابدا
> انا خايفة مرة اخرج معاكى
> ونقعد ناكل فى اى مكان تاكلى الرجل اللى بيقدم الاكل *​


وانتي كمان اخدتي عني فكرة غلط يخربيتشك
لالا مش لدرجة اكل الراجل يارورو
انا ممكن اكل المنيو باللاكل اللي فيه بس:t33::t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عجبك كدا ياست رورو ادي اول واحد خد عن يفكرة غلط
> 
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه بس انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك 
صدعت اكتر يخربيتشكم يا عيال اتهدوا بقى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




هههههههههه وانا مالى يابت انتى اللى مبتستريش فى حتة ابدا 
انا خايفة مرة اخرج معاكى 
ونقعد ناكل فى اى مكان تاكلى الرجل اللى بيقدم الاكل ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش هتاخديني معاكي يا رورو 
علشان اتفرج هههههههههه​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> مش هتاخديني معاكي يا رورو
> علشان اتفرج هههههههههه​*


*هاخدك يا روحى  ياريت تيجى معانا هى 
زى ما اتفقنا انا وانتى بس للاسف بقى 
هى محبوسة حبس مدى الحياه لما يتفك سجنها ان شاء الله 
هبقى اجبها معانا ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه بس انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك
> صدعت اكتر يخربيتشكم يا عيال اتهدوا بقى
> *​


هههههههههههههه
لا بجد انا زعلانة 
ماما هتصحي مش هتلاقي حلة البامية
وهتلاقي السمك ههههههههههههههههه


moky قال:


> *
> مش هتاخديني معاكي يا رورو
> علشان اتفرج هههههههههه​*


تتفرجي علي الراجل
ولا علي المنيون:t33::t33:


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

تفــائــل​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ضحكت ضوحك النهاردة انا والبت دينا
وكانت اخرتها نهاية فحلوقى علينا فى الطريق ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لا يوجد احساس


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

فرحان ومتفأئل ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

النت تقيل اوي لدرجة تشل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جعان ومستغرب اني جعان ^__^​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> جعان ومستغرب اني جعان ^__^​


 ليه مستغرب انك جعان ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مبســوط​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كويسـة


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنوقة و مكتئبة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشاعري متقلبة
شوية افرح شوية ازعل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرحانة جدا يا بشر
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

اتجننت رسمي فهمي نظمي *_^


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اتجننت رسمي فهمي نظمي *_^


 
*مش جديد عليكي ياطنط*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مش جديد عليكي ياطنط*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 لا ماهو الجنان زاد و الحالة بقت خطر 
ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عاوزة احط صورة رمزية حلوة بس مش لاقية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> عاوزة احط صورة رمزية حلوة بس مش لاقية


مفيش احلي من صورة ام النور اللي انتي حطاها


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفيش احلي من صورة ام النور اللي انتي حطاها


 طب و التوقيع حلو و لا اغيره ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب و التوقيع حلو و لا اغيره ؟


*مفيش احلي من كلمة يـــــــارب
ومفيش احلي من برأه الاطفال

والاحلي انهم بيجتمعوا في صورة واحده
جوه توقيعك المميز طبعا
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفيش احلي من كلمة يـــــــارب*
> *ومفيش احلي من برأه الاطفال*​
> *والاحلي انهم بيجتمعوا في صورة واحده*
> *جوه توقيعك المميز طبعا*​


اوك يا بطتي
دايما رافعة من معنوياتي كدة :99:
 مش عارفة من غيرك كنت هعمل ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اوك يا بطتي
> دايما رافعة من معنوياتي كدة :99:
> مش عارفة من غيرك كنت هعمل ايه


*ههههههههه
يابنتي دي مش رفع معنويات ,, دي حقائق واثباتات:08:

يلا ادعي ربنا يخليني ليكي بقا:99:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *يابنتي دي مش رفع معنويات ,, دي حقائق واثباتات:08:*​
> *يلا ادعي ربنا يخليني ليكي بقا:99:*​


 يا سيدي
ايه الكلام الكبير دة 
ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبة قلبي و يفرحك و يسعدك يارب :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا سيدي
> ايه الكلام الكبير دة
> ربنا يخليكي ليا حبيبة قلبي و يفرحك و يسعدك يارب :Love_Letter_Open:


مش كبير اوي يعني انا علي قدي:99:

ويخليكي ليا انتي يارب ويفرحك يارب:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش كبير اوي يعني انا علي قدي:99:​
> ويخليكي ليا انتي يارب ويفرحك يارب:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​


طب قوليلي بقى مالك ؟
حساكي مش بروحك الاولانية
مين مزعلك ؟


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا فرحان ياناس *
*فرحان ياعالم*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا فرحان ياناس *​
> 
> *فرحان ياعالم* ​


 يارب دايما يا باشا
يارب كلكم فرحانين و مبسوطين


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> *يارب دايما يا باشا*
> *يارب كلكم فرحانين و مبسوطين*





*وانتي كمان تفرحي وتزقططي*

*ولا نتلم عليكي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*انتي حره *

*البت بتول معاها خرازانه *
*وموكي معاها نبله *

*انا نبهتك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وانتي كمان تفرحي وتزقططي*​
> *ولا نتلم عليكي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *انتي حره *​
> *البت بتول معاها خرازانه *
> ...


خرزانة و نبلة لا خلاص هفرح بقى و امري الى الله
و انت معاك ايه بقى بندقية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب قوليلي بقى مالك ؟
> حساكي مش بروحك الاولانية
> مين مزعلك ؟


*لا يابطة انا زي الفل
ومبسوطة كمان
مش تقلقي
محدش يشوف اخواته فرحانين ويزعل ابدا
*​


kawasaki قال:


> *انا فرحان ياناس *
> *فرحان ياعالم*​


*لولولوللي
يارب دايما فرحان
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*خرزانه دي كانت بتاعه مستر خالدش الله يرحمه زمان وانا في ابتدائي*
ههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابطة انا زي الفل*
> *ومبسوطة كمان*
> *مش تقلقي*
> *محدش يشوف اخواته فرحانين ويزعل ابدا*​
> ...


 
يارب دايما يا قمري فرحانة و مبسوطة اوي اوي


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خرزانه دي كانت بتاعه مستر خالدش الله يرحمه زمان وانا في ابتدائي*​
> ههههههههه​


مين مستر خالدش دة
دة بتاع ال math ؟ :t9:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مين مستر خالدش دة
> دة بتاع ال math ؟ :t9:


*هههههههههه 
لا ده كان بتاع الحساب:heat:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه *
> *لا ده كان بتاع الحساب:heat:*​


 يا شيخة :w00t:
تصدقي افتكرته بتاع الرياضيات 
هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا شيخة :w00t:
> تصدقي افتكرته بتاع الرياضيات
> هههههههههه


ههههههههههه
لا يافالحه احنا وفي ابتدائي كان اسمه حساب
واما كبرنا في اعدادي بقت رياضيات:99:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*مرتاحة اوووووي 
نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا يافالحه احنا وفي ابتدائي كان اسمه حساب
> واما كبرنا في اعدادي بقت رياضيات:99:​


 لا تصدقي صح 
فاتتني دي
طب قوليلي بقى 
كنتي شاطرة في الرياضيات و لا نوووو :08:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي
عاوزة اشرب عصير برتقال و بعديها اناااام مقتولة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*
سكة ماشية وعمر ماشى

لسه اجمل يوم مجاش*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي
عاوزة العب
اي لعبة و خلاص
بس تكون لعبة فيها حركة و جري و شقاوة مش لعبة مملة
يعني استغماية , عسكر و حرامية , اي حاجة من اللي كنا بنلعبها و احنا صغيرين


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفة مالي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*خايفة حلمت حلم وحش وصاحية خايفة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مش متفاءلة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

احس بمسؤولية كبيير .. يـــــارب


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي مقبوض


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*دعونا نلطم فى صمت 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلانة من نفسي بجد


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش شايف *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسي اكل و انام و ابوس راس اي حد زعلان مني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس 
الحمد للة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مشتتة و في بالي مليون فكرة


----------



## +febronia+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقانه .. ​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عاوزة افهم بقى تعبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قلقان شوية وعايز اشرب شاي​


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتاج  شويه  تركيز .. محتاج  نسكافييه*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسي افهممممممم يا جدعاااااااان بقققققققى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش قهوة في المنتدي
كنت اروح اجيب شاي ونسكافية
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عاوزة ليمون عشان اهدي اعصابي
و كركديه عشان ضغطي مرتفع
و بيبسي مش عشان حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

كل واحد يطلب طلب واحد وعلي حسابة الشخصي
خليك فرش احنا في رحلة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كل واحد يطلب طلب واحد وعلي حسابة الشخصي
> خليك فرش احنا في رحلة


طب كويس اسك ع القهوة بقى 
فين الرحلة دي
انتوا طالعين رحلة من غيري ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لوحدي في الرحلة 
ما احنا قلنا خليك فرش علشان وشك ما يكرمش
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا لوحدي في الرحلة
> 
> ما احنا قلنا خليك فرش علشان وشك ما يكرمش​


 رحلة ايه دي ؟
اخليني فريش عشان وشي ما يكرمش ؟
يعني لو مبقتش فريش وشي هيكرمش ؟
بجد مش فاهمة :act23:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههه
لازم يكرمش من الزعل 
لكن لما تبقي فرش تستقبلي يوم جديد ملئ بالتفائل 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههه
> 
> لازم يكرمش من الزعل
> لكن لما تبقي فرش تستقبلي يوم جديد ملئ بالتفائل ​


 انا مش زعلانة انا عاوزة افهم حاجات و مش فاهماها
يعني هتجنن او متعصبة او اي حاجة بقى بس مش زعل


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*الصداع هيجننى *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الصداع هيجننى *


 الف سلامة عليكي يا بطتي


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحاول استوعب الموقف


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يأس - احباط - اخضرار في الغدد الليمفاوية
دي حالتي


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فُــــــلة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بفكررررررررررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

متفائل 
لاني طلبتة وهو اكيد معاي 
ربنا


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوطة عشان بقى عندي اخوات حلوين بحبهم خالص


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*خـــــــــــايفه كتييير​*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أكيد أكيد ربنا معايا .. شكرًا لتقيماتكم*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

^^

جمييييل


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ^^
> 
> جمييييل


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

^^

أتمنى ذلك


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> ^^
> 
> أتمنى ذلك


*لاتقلقى سيبها على ربنا*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الشك هيقتلني بجد


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الشك هيقتلني بجد


*ربنا يبعد عنك كل شك وقلق يارب بجد*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يبعد عنك كل شك وقلق يارب بجد*


 ربنا يخليك


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ربنا يخليك


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لاتقلقى سيبها على ربنا*


 

صدقت ..


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> صدقت ..


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 يااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يااااارب


*انسى الماضى بجد يا اختى بجد*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انسى الماضى بجد يا اختى بجد*


بحاول صدقني


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي
بلاش اكتبه احسن ....


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بحاول صدقني





انت شبعي قال:


> احساسي دلوقتي
> بلاش اكتبه احسن ....


*عارف ومتاكد هتقولى اية من غير ما تكتبى
ههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة كدا حاولى*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عارف ومتاكد هتقولى اية من غير ما تكتبى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بصراحة كدا حاولى*


ماهو عشان انسى الحاجة يبقى لازم ابعد عن اي حاجة تفكرني بيها


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماهو عشان انسى الحاجة يبقى لازم ابعد عن اي حاجة تفكرني بيها


*اشغلى اوقاتك بحجات مفيدة وربنا هعوضك بالشخص المناسب
فى الوقت المناسب
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 و لا مليون كلب هيعلموا الخاين معنى الوفاء


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة و مكتئبة اوووووووي


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مخنووووووووقة و مكتئبة اوووووووي


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 
اكيييد ..

وليه سمي الإنسان انسان لإنه بنسى كتيير

ومتل ما بقولو

"طنش تعش تنتعش"


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> اكيييد ..
> 
> وليه سمي الإنسان انسان لإنه بنسى كتيير
> 
> ...


*صح على رايك بجد
هههههههههههه*


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*تفاؤل  حذر*
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


صح جدا الكلام دة
و صورة روعة بجد


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صح جدا الكلام دة
> و صورة روعة بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسووووطة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مبسووووطة


*يااااااااااااااارب دايما ياختى اشوفك كدا علطول بجدددد*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يااااااااااااااارب دايما ياختى اشوفك كدا علطول بجدددد*


 شكرا ياخويا و انت كمان يارب و كل الناس اللي في كل الدنيا


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و لا مليون كلب هيعلموا الخاين معنى الوفاء


 
*يبقي أدوس علي قلبي وأطرده من حياتي ... ولا اخشي عضدته*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> يبقي أدوس علي قلبي وأطرده من حياتي ... ولا اخشي عضدته


 كلامك صح 100 %


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

فـــــايق​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشهيصة مشهيصة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويس​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*دماغى هتنفجر
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنووووووووق جدا
*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لا مبالاة​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*أرهاق  شديد*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاسة اني 
هموت واكل ايس كريم 
شيكولاتة*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*اتفضلي *

*تعبت علي ماروحت وجيت *

*

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


kawasaki قال:



اتفضلي 

تعبت علي ماروحت وجيت 



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده ايه الدوخة دي
انتو غاويين تعذبوني
يبقي قدامي ايس كريم
يجنن كدة وماعرفش ادوقه 
ظالم يا ساكي.
بس عاشت اديك يا عم 
ربنا يخليك للغلابة*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*هاتي بقي 5 جنيه علشان اروح*​


----------



## max mike (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مرهقة شوية


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*مخنووووووق اووووووووى بجد
ياربى بجد ساعدنى
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارهاق وتعب وقلة نوم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مهيسة تهييس السنين ​*


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*و في قمة حزنك متعود .. تقلبها بضحك عشان دمعك ميبانش لحد!*
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسي  أنزل  أجري  شويه !!*
​


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عادى مفيش جديد


----------



## white.angel (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتاسه حوسة السنين :smile02*


----------



## Vanishing_Son (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بـموت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*احساس طبيعي بيحسه اي حد داخل العمليات 
صلواتكم بقي 

*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أندهاش  ممن  يستعجلون  فهم  الأمور !!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*مصدعة وعاوزة انام *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عذااااااب
بس نشكر ربنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

حرااان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة انام
وعندي شغل الصبح​*


----------



## Strident (30 سبتمبر 2013)

وليه تروح ترقص صالصا لما ممكن تلعب كورة مع فرقة طرية كده؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*وسط اكوام الزبالة .. كان يبحث عن شيء ما .. شيء هام بالنسبة له .. جامع القمامة .. هكذا اراه كل صباح .. صورة متكررة .*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

كويس اشكر ربنا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مكتئبه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مرهق جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 سبتمبر 2013)

دول كانوا في دراع


----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*نشكر الله *
*تمام*
*وفي نعمه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*تفكير وصدااااااع*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*احساس ملل
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

قلق وصداع​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانه ومش قادرة استحمل​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

مبسوط مني ​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عايشة ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبان وعايز انام​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نعسااااااانه ^_^​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز انام​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

خايفة اووووي 
مرعووووبة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي ايمان 
وانا متفائل بربنا هيوفقني 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ارررررررق


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مرعووووووووووووبة جداااااااااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مشاعرى ملغبته ونفسيتى مش مظبطه اجيب  جلاكسى ولا ايفون اوف


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Hungry


----------



## چاكس (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مصحصح


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بشكر ربنا​


----------



## kawasaki (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*كله تمام *
*نشكر الله *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بروووووود


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا 
عمالة اضحك من امبارح مش عارفة ابطل 
ضحكت كمية ضحك بقالى زمن مضحكتهاش 
منكم لله ياللى فى بالى هههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارف حاجة 
تايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا
> عمالة اضحك من امبارح مش عارفة ابطل
> ضحكت كمية ضحك بقالى زمن مضحكتهاش
> منكم لله ياللى فى بالى هههههه *​


هي حصلت تدعي علينا عالملأ كدا هههههههههههههههه
طب بجد انا مش هجتمع معاكم في حته تاني
مادم فينا من فضشايح كدا:a63:

تدوم ضحكتك الحلوة يارب دايما​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هي حصلت تدعي علينا عالملأ كدا هههههههههههههههه
> طب بجد انا مش هجتمع معاكم في حته تاني
> مادم فينا من فضشايح كدا:a63:
> 
> تدوم ضحكتك الحلوة يارب دايما​


*لا ياروحى انا اقدر ادعى عليكم 
ده بس تأثير التهيس ههههه 
لا القعدة متكملش الا بيكى يابت 
ميرسى يا روح قلبى ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ياروحى انا اقدر ادعى عليكم
> ده بس تأثير التهيس ههههه
> لا القعدة متكملش الا بيكى يابت
> ميرسى يا روح قلبى ويفرح قلبك *​


ايون كدا اتعدلي:wub:
يدوم تهيسك يابت
بس بقولك ايه متنسيش سندوشات البامية بقي
احسن حله البامية بتاعتي حمضت:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون كدا اتعدلي:wub:
> يدوم تهيسك يابت
> بس بقولك ايه متنسيش سندوشات البامية بقي
> احسن حله البامية بتاعتي حمضت:yahoo:​


*ههههههههههههههه 
لا انا هعمل شندوشتات ملوخية 
نغير بقى يابت كل يوم بامية كدا هنزهق 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> لا انا هعمل شندوشتات ملوخية
> نغير بقى يابت كل يوم بامية كدا هنزهق
> 
> *​


خلاص ملوخيه ملوخيه
بس متنسيش تربطي السندوشات من تحت
عشان الملوخيه متسربش:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص ملوخيه ملوخيه
> بس متنسيش تربطي السندوشات من تحت
> عشان الملوخيه متسربش:yahoo:​


*هههههههههههههههه 
وانتى هاتى السرنجة معاكى علشان ننقط بيها *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

زهقاااااان بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> وانتى هاتى السرنجة معاكى علشان ننقط بيها *​


يابنتي بجد فضحتينا ربنا يسامحك:dance:
خلاص بقا استري علينا الهي يستر عليكي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي بجد فضحتينا ربنا يسامحك:dance:
> خلاص بقا استري علينا الهي يستر عليكي​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
خلاص خلاص سكت اهووووووو 
انا بقول بلاش ابقى معاكم علشان مش بعرف اسكت ههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص خلاص سكت اهووووووو
> انا بقول بلاش ابقى معاكم علشان مش بعرف اسكت ههههه *​


مادام مش بتعرفي تسكتي
يبقا قدمي استقالتك فورا:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مادام مش بتعرفي تسكتي
> يبقا قدمي استقالتك فورا:yahoo:​


*طب ماشى انا مستقيلة من دلوقتى 
ومتبقوش تتحايلوا عليا بقى مكنتش عاوزة اجى امبارح 
وانتوا الللى صممتوا هههههه 
طب غيروا كلمة السر بقى علشان انا كدا عرفتها *
*بدل كماشة خليها 
مفك هههههه
:dance::dance::dance: 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ماشى انا مستقيلة من دلوقتى
> ومتبقوش تتحايلوا عليا بقى مكنتش عاوزة اجى امبارح
> وانتوا الللى صممتوا هههههه
> طب غيروا كلمة السر بقى علشان انا كدا عرفتها *
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
لا مفك ايه
مش هينفع
احنا هنخليها زراديا
واياكي تيجي بكره الساعه 12
انا قولتلك اهو:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا مفك ايه
> مش هينفع
> احنا هنخليها زراديا
> ...


*ههههههههههههه ماشى 
لا بقى مش هاجى انتى طردتينى بالزوق 
شوفوا هتقعدوا من غير ازاى بقى 

leasantr*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ماشى
> لا بقى مش هاجى انتى طردتينى بالزوق
> شوفوا هتقعدوا من غير ازاى بقى
> 
> leasantr*​


لا صدقيني
من غيرك انا ولا حاجه
ده انتي الخيط والبكره
قصدي الخير والبركة:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا صدقيني
> من غيرك انا ولا حاجه
> ده انتي الخيط والبكره
> قصدي الخير والبركة:smil12:​


*احم احم اذا كان كدا ماشى ههههه 
تبا لتواضعى ههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا تبا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا حاسة اني عايزة انشئ موضوع جديد:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا حاسة اني عايزة انشئ موضوع جديد:smil12:​


*ههههههههههه طب يلا مستنية ايه يابت 
وحشتنى مواضيعك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب يلا مستنية ايه يابت
> وحشتنى مواضيعك *​


مانا لسه بفكر في نشئه عشان انشئها :yahoo:​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مخنووووق جدا بجد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا لسه بفكر في نشئه عشان انشئها :yahoo:​


*فكرى يا روحى على معلك 
بس بسرعة :dance:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فكرى يا روحى على معلك
> بس بسرعة :dance:*​


علي معلي ولا علي بعلي:yahoo:

طويب انا هروح افكر
مش عايزة اسمع نفسleasantr​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> علي معلي ولا علي بعلي:yahoo:
> 
> طويب انا هروح افكر
> مش عايزة اسمع نفسleasantr​


*هههههههههههه انتى تانى مش كفاية امبارح 
حلاام عليكى مش قادرة اضحك تانى ابوس رجلك كفاية 
حاضر اهو هوووووووووووس *​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة مالي بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بقالي ساعه ممققه عيني في الكيبورد
وعماله اعمل عليه دواير ومستطيلات ومربعات
وفي الاخر مطلعش كيبوري زي كيبوردها !



​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقالي ساعه ممققه عيني في الكيبورد​
> وعماله اعمل عليه دواير ومستطيلات ومربعات
> وفي الاخر مطلعش كيبوري زي كيبوردها !
> 
> ...


 ايه يابت التهييس دة
كيبورد مين اللي مش زي كيبوردها
ومين هي دي اصلا
و فين الدواير و المستطيلات دول
رسيني ع الفولة يا معلمي هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه يابت التهييس دة
> كيبورد مين اللي مش زي كيبوردها
> ومين هي دي اصلا
> و فين الدواير و المستطيلات دول
> رسيني ع الفولة يا معلمي هههههههههه


فولة ايه بس دلوقتي ياميرا
بقالي ساعه بشرح وفي الاخر طلعوا
الكيبوردين مش اخوات شققا
كيبوردي طلع لقيط:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقالي ساعه ممققه عيني في الكيبورد
> وعماله اعمل عليه دواير ومستطيلات ومربعات
> وفي الاخر مطلعش كيبوري زي كيبوردها !
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه يا ضنايا يا بنتى 
اخص عليا اخص 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فولة ايه بس دلوقتي ياميرا
> بقالي ساعه بشرح وفي الاخر طلعوا
> الكيبوردين مش اخوات شققا
> كيبوردي طلع لقيط:yahoo:​


*هههههههههههههه وانا حسيت بكدا من الاول 
الكيبورد بتاعى كانوا مربينوا لاب ولابة غناى 
انتى بقى الكيبورد بتاعك مربينوا كمبيوتر وكمبيتوراية غلابة هههههههههه 
علشان كدا مطلعوش اخوات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يا ضنايا يا بنتى
> اخص عليا اخص
> *​


لا مش اخص عليكي
اخص علي كيبوردك:dance:​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه وانا حسيت بكدا من الاول
> الكيبورد بتاعى كانوا مربينوا لاب ولابة غناى
> انتى بقى الكيبورد بتاعك مربينوا كمبيوتر وكمبيتوراية غلابة هههههههههه
> علشان كدا مطلعوش اخوات *​



معلش بكره كيبوردك ابن اللاب واللابه ده
يعرف قيمة كيبوردي ابن كمبيوتري وكمبيتورارتي:dance:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معلش بكره كيبوردك ابن اللاب واللابه ده
> يعرف قيمة كيبوردي ابن كمبيوتري وكمبيتورارتي:dance:​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
ياخوفى يطلعوا قرايب فى الاخر 
ويكون المصنع واحد والبلد واحدة ههههههه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فولة ايه بس دلوقتي ياميرا
> بقالي ساعه بشرح وفي الاخر طلعوا
> الكيبوردين مش اخوات شققا
> كيبوردي طلع لقيط:yahoo:​


 يا ضنايا يابني
صعبتي عليا و النعمة و بفكر اديكي كيبوردي 
بس كيبوردي موجود في لاب توبي يعني انتي هتاخدي اللاب توب كله على بعضه و انا اقعد من غير لاب توب
يرضيكي يعني :cry2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا ضنايا يابني
> صعبتي عليا و النعمة و بفكر اديكي كيبوردي
> بس كيبوردي موجود في لاب توبي يعني انتي هتاخدي اللاب توب كله على بعضه و انا اقعد من غير لاب توب
> يرضيكي يعني :cry2:


انتي كيبوردك طلع ابن لاب ولابه برضو:dance:​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي كيبوردك طلع ابن لاب ولابه برضو:dance:​


 ايون انا كيبوردي طلع ابن لاب و لابة
و جاري البحث عنهم 
و النبي لو لقتيهم ياتوتة قوليلي
احسن كيبوردي مموت نفسه من العياط عليهم :spor2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايون انا كيبوردي طلع ابن لاب و لابة
> و جاري البحث عنهم
> و النبي لو لقتيهم ياتوتة قوليلي
> احسن كيبوردي مموت نفسه من العياط عليهم :spor2:


وياتري كان بيعيط عليهم منين
من الانتر ولا من الشيفت:yahoo:​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*هوونا فى المنتدى يحيرنى تلك الاشياء بجد
هو انا لو متكلمتش مع حد يبقى محدش هيتكلم معايا
هو انا لو مفتحتشى مواضيع مع حد يبقى مش هيتفحو مواضيع معايا
هو انا لو مسئلتش فى اى حد من اللى بحبهم يبقى مش هيسئلو
هو انا لو مش لقى موضوع احكى فية بتزعلو ولا انا اللى بزعل
منى نفسى واية اية اللى بيحصلى واية بيجرالى بجد هنا فى المنتدى
دى حقيقة بتحصلى هنا فى المنتدى مش عارف اية الاحساس الغريب
دا بجد بى امانة اسم المسيح مش عارف اية الاحساس دا 
وكانى منطقة مليانة لغم مفجر وممنوع الاتقراب منى مش عارف اقول
اية بجد طيب لما اقفل الرسايل الزوار والخاصة بيبنا عليكم 
انكم بتحبونى  وبتجالومنى بكلام حلو بس الفعل ولا حدش يعرفنى
وبتقولة عليا انى انسان كئيب ومحبط وشخص حساس ودى مش اول مرة
تحصل معايا انا تعبت كتيرر قال احد المشرفيييين المحبوبين فى المنتدى 
لومش قد مشكلتك تحلها متشكيش وفعلان مش هتشكى لحد تانى 
وانا اعتزر لكل شخص انزعج منى واضيق من تصرفاتى 
سامحونى من اسم المسيح اخوكم الخاطى سمير 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسس انى عايز اصبح عل احلي اتنين او ثلاثة او اربعة موجودين في القسم  دة واقولهم صباح الخير


----------



## Marina coptic (4 أكتوبر 2013)

متقولش كده يا سمير انت شخص كويس و محترم بس فى وسط الاحداث الكتير اللى حوالينا الكل مركز فى المتابعه و التواصل بين الناس قل كتير عن الاول


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هوونا فى المنتدى يحيرنى تلك الاشياء بجد*
> *هو انا لو متكلمتش مع حد يبقى محدش هيتكلم معايا*
> *هو انا لو مفتحتشى مواضيع مع حد يبقى مش هيتفحو مواضيع معايا*
> *هو انا لو مسئلتش فى اى حد من اللى بحبهم يبقى مش هيسئلو*
> ...


 ليه بتقول كدة بس اخويا الغالي
انا عن نفسي مبعرفش ابدأ الكلام مع حد
لازم هو اللي يجر كلام معايا
دة طبعي مع كل الناس ما تسألونيش ليه
 محدش يقدر ينزعج منك ابدا 
ازاي بتقول كدة بس


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> متقولش كده يا سمير انت شخص كويس و محترم بس فى وسط الاحداث الكتير اللى حوالينا الكل مركز فى المتابعه و التواصل بين الناس قل كتير عن الاول


*تمام كلامك مظبوط جداااا وصح اوووووى
بس لما ابطل اسئل عليهم يزعلو 
امممممممممم واشكرك
على وضع تصميمى 
فى توقيك ربنا يخليكى انا مش استحق*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ليه بتقول كدة بس اخويا الغالي
> انا عن نفسي مبعرفش ابدأ الكلام مع حد
> لازم هو اللي يجر كلام معايا
> دة طبعي مع كل الناس ما تسألونيش ليه
> ...


*اانا بقدرك وبحترمك 
جداوكلامك على عينى وراسى منى فوق
بس الصوابع كلها مش زى بعضها مش بعيد
يطلع حد دلوقتى يقولى نفس كلامك
انا مش بعرف اتكلم ولازم حد يجر الكلام
عشان يبدى بالكلام حاسس بجد 
وفى ناس بتعاند معايا مع انى بحبهم جدا*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وياتري كان بيعيط عليهم منين
> من الانتر ولا من الشيفت:yahoo:​


 بيعيط من كل الزراير ههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اية يا عم سمير مش تعرفنا باختنا الجديدة مار ينا 
صباح الخير يا مارينا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اانا بقدرك وبحترمك *
> *جداوكلامك على عينى وراسى منى فوق*
> *بس الصوابع كلها مش زى بعضها مش بعيد*
> *يطلع حد دلوقتى يقولى نفس كلامك*
> ...


صدقني عالم ربنا اسأل اي حد عني هيقولك اني بجد مبعرفش ابدأ كلام مع حد عالم ربنا
و بعدين انت عارف انك اخويا الغالي
و اخونا كلنا الغالي
و مانقدرش على زعلك
و فين كلامك بقى عن الامل و التفاؤل و الثقة بالنفس و الثقة في ربنا
مش كنت على طول تشجعني و تقولي كدة
صح و لا غلط ؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا عم سمير مش تعرفنا باختنا الجديدة مار ينا
> صباح الخير يا مارينا
> ​


*دى اختنا مارينا الرب يسوع لمس قلبها وبقت مخلاصة بنعمةالمسيح
الالة الحقيقة ربنا يفرح قلبها ويسعدها*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صدقني عالم ربنا اسأل اي حد عني هيقولك *اني بجد مبعرفش ابدأ كلام مع حد عالم ربنا*
> و بعدين انت عارف انك اخويا الغالي
> و اخونا كلنا الغالي
> و مانقدرش على زعلك
> ...


*شايفة الكلام اللى لالون الاحمر كنت متوقعة من اى حد هيقولة
امممممممممممم مش عارف علطول بشجع الناس واحب اشفهم مبسوطين ومش مهم انا خلاص اسيبكم تكملو هزار على موضوع الاب دا اسف عطتلكم*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يباركها انا اول مرة اشوف اسمها 
يمكن علشان بامشي بدري 
علي العموم 
صباح الخير 
وربنا يبارككم 
اسمعوا 
هنزل الجزء التالت تعالوا بدري​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *شايفة الكلام اللى لالون الاحمر كنت متوقعة من اى حد هيقولة*
> *امممممممممممم مش عارف علطول بشجع الناس واحب اشفهم مبسوطين ومش مهم انا خلاص اسيبكم تكملو هزار على موضوع الاب دا اسف عطتلكم*


 و احنا كمان بنحب نشوفك مبسوط على طول
و مفيش اسف و معطلتناش
حد يقول لاخواته اسف
كام مرة هقولهالك يا ابو سمرة
مفيش اسف ما بين الاخوات
قولي بقى 
انت الكيبورد بتاعك ابن لاب و لابة زي كيبورد رورو ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن لاب توب كور اي ثري​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و احنا كمان بنحب نشوفك مبسوط على طول
> و مفيش اسف و معطلتناش
> حد يقول لاخواته اسف
> كام مرة هقولهالك يا ابو سمرة
> ...


*لالالالالالالالا
شكرا ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
لالالالالالالالالا
مش مهم اااااااااانا مبسوط حزين 
كفاية فى ناس عارف انها شايفة كلامى
ومش عاوزين يردو عليا ولانى كمان 
متوقع نفس الرد بتاع كل مرة
اممممممم نوعة مقطوع من شجرة*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزامشي اروح الشغل​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا*
> *شكرا ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك*
> *لالالالالالالالالا*
> *مش مهم اااااااااانا مبسوط حزين *
> ...


 و يباركك انت كمان و يفرح قلبك و يسعدك
لا لا لا لا لا لا مهم طبعاااااااااااااا
يابني ما تاخدش الامور بحساسية كدة
اهدا خالص ريلااااااااكس
كيبوردك مقطوع من شجرة ؟
طب نوع الشجرة ايه بقى ؟ :spor2:
يعني شجرة تفاح و لا شجرة جوافة و لا شجرة ايه بقى ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*احساس اى بنت ابوها لسة شاتمها ^_^
فرحانة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

قلبي مقبوض _ محتارة _ بفكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*كله تمام نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاسة بمصيبة جايلى
يالطيف يالطيف 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنوق هنفجر 
وتعبان 
وحاجات تاني 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

عاوزة اعيط بحرقة


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لامبالاة​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اهتمامي ببعض  الاشخاص كانت غلطة لن تتكــــــــــــــــــــر*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد للة​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

زعلانة من نفسي و على نفسي


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> زعلانة من نفسي و على نفسي


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 امر الله بقى ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنوقة و تعبانة و زهقانة و طهقانة و عاوزة انام بالليل و اصحى الصبح زي الناس كلهم بس مش عارفة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أحس بنوع من الفـــرح تغمرني​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

عاوزة انام يا نااااااس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسي اضحك ضحكة
بؤي يوصل فيها لحد وداني

*



​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اضحك ضحكة
> بؤي يوصل فيها لحد وداني
> 
> *
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اية دا اختى واثقة 
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اضحك ضحكة
> بؤي يوصل فيها لحد وداني
> 
> *
> ...





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية دا اختى واثقة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب*


ده احساسي ياسومير
ربنا يفرح قلبك انت كومان يارب​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


بقولك نفسي اضحك تقوليلي لحظة ابكي:11azy::11azy:​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده احساسي ياسومير
> ربنا يفرح قلبك انت كومان يارب​
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههه
متشكرين اهو على الاقل
تنفعنى فى صفحتى
الناس يعملو بقى كومنتات
ولايكات كتير لما احطها 
على الصفحة
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقولك نفسي اضحك تقوليلي لحظة ابكي:11azy::11azy:​




 ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

طب اياك تاخد صورة ابني المستقبلي دي
وتخلي الناس تعمل عليها لايكات وكومينتات



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


هههههههههههه
البنت دي بتموتني من الضحك بجد
وكل مايجي المشهد بتاعها في الفيلم افضل متنحلها
سوكة العبيطه:99:​


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب اياك تاخد صورة ابني المستقبلي دي
> وتخلي الناس تعمل عليها لايكات وكومينتات
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
هعهعهعهعهعهع
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هع هع هع هع هع هع هع
يخلق من الشبة اربعين
ههههههههههههههههه
تم اخذ الصورة
وان شالله النهاردة بالليل
هبعتلك صورة من الايكات
والكومنتات بقى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> البنت دي بتموتني من الضحك بجد
> وكل مايجي المشهد بتاعها في الفيلم افضل متنحلها
> سوكة العبيطه:99:​​




​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسة اني عندي كمية هبل لدرجة اني عاوزة اكلم الفلاشة و اقولها يا فلاشتي يا فلاشتي مين احلى مني


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


يا رااااااايقة
خديني معاكي و النبي :bud:


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد للة متفائل​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كان عندي يأس كبير بس الحمدلله بقي تفاؤل كبير​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

لا حلو ااووووووووى شكرآ يارب​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بتأوه ...


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

متفاءل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسي انام نوم عميق
زي البيبي ده






​


----------



## انجيل التائبه (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مسلمة وجدت بان الحق هو المسيح هل تقبلوني وتساعدوني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

انجيل التائبه قال:


> مسلمة وجدت بان الحق هو المسيح هل تقبلوني وتساعدوني


اهلا بيكي ياحبيبتي
ومبروك عليكي ايمانك بالمسيح
احنا مبسوطين بيكي معانا اكيد
وقابلينك علي راسنا من فوق

بس لو عندك اي اسئله مسيحيه محتاجه تعرفيها
ياريت تطرحيها في القسم دا
*الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية* 
وربنا يباركك ياغاليه​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)

انا في نعمة والحمد لله


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا بخير ههههههههه​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أكتوبر 2013)

أوتظنِ أنكِ عَرُوسٌ تعلو هامتُهاَ السماءُ؟!!!
طأطْيءِ هامَتَكِ! فلا أنتِ عََروسٌ، ولاْ أنتِ عَلّيَاءُ.
فالأمسُ يُعلِنُ وصمتهُ بعارٍ لا يمحوهُ زمانُ
والحَاضِرُ يكشْفُ مستقبلٍ غَسَلَ ثْوبُهُ وباءٌ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزين ومخنوق اوووووى
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)

اتغير الزمان
والناس اتغيرت
مابقاش فيه الامان
والرحمه *اتبخرت*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتغير الزمان
> والناس اتغيرت
> مابقاش فيه الامان
> والرحمه *اتبخرت*​




:giveup::giveup:​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتغير الزمان
> والناس اتغيرت
> مابقاش فيه الامان
> والرحمه *اتبخرت*​


*لا لسة عمل الرحمة موجود
بصى على تصرفاتى 
وانتى هتبصرى بعيونك
الاتنين دولا الجوز
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نحن جيل مآت فعليا .. ومن عاش منا مات نفسيا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسس اني مش متروك
انت معي
مبتسبنيش
​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

دة احساسي 
:174xe:
:thnk0001:
:t19:

:t9:

:ray::
:smile01

:019F3B~14:

:budo:

حد فاهم حاجة ؟؟ :smiles-11:


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*معجب  بشخصيه  عسكريه  أحبت  مصر وشعبها  بهذا  القدر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

احساس فظيع انك تشوف انسان تعبان و انت مش قادر تساعده


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الامور بقت سخيفة .. وعقيمة .. وسمجة .. ووضيعة .. وحقيرة .. ومهينة !! .. وببذل جهد رهيب علشان ما أخسرش اللي بحبهم .. وعلشان ما أخلقش عداوة بيني وبين البعض ! .. هو أنا كان إيه اللي رجعني ؟!​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارفين انتوا احساس انت واقع فى حاجة بس مش عارف تحكيها ولما تحكيها الى اعز صاحبة ليك
تقوالك لالالا رغم انك مش عارف تنفذ كلمة لالالا دى
وعمرك ماهتنفذها
طيب وبسال لية صاحبتى ؟
عشان اسمع منها كلمة لالالا ( واتاكد انى غلطانة )
*​


----------



## soul & life (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصعب احساس فى الكون انك تكون مظلوم  من انسان كان فى يوم  قلب حنون !*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2013)

قلبى واجعنى -- و مسمع على كتفى ! عايزا اقعد اعمل لهم مساااااج


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)

المحبه هنا ما بقتش زي الاول


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حزينة اوي


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*صدااااااع رخم *​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أكتوبر 2013)

كسلانه اوي وورايا حاجات كتيييير​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﺷﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ :.........
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺮﺣﻨﻲ ...... فقد ﺍﻋﻄﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻻﺭﻱ
 ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻀﻤﺪ ﺟﺮﺣﻲ ﻭﺗﻠﻤﺲ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ......
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﻜﺎﻧﻲ ....... ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﻋﻄﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻻﺭﻱ
 ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻤﺴﺢ ﺩﻣﻌﻲ ﻭﺗﻄﻤﺌﻨﻨﻲ........
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﺎﻧﻨﻲ ....... ﻓﻘﺪ ﺍﻋﻄﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻻﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺮﻓﻌﻨﻲ ﻭﻳﻌﺰﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﺮﺩ ﻟﻲ ﻛﺮﺍﻣﺘﻲ
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻇﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺟﻌﻠﻨﻲ ﺍﺷﻌﺮ ﺑﻌﺪﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻌﻲ ﻭﺣﻜﻤﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻣﻮﺭ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺪﺗﻲ ﻓﺠﻌﻠﻨﻲ
 ﺍﻋﺮﻑ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺮﻛﻨﻲ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻬﻤﻠﻨﻲ*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

أقاوم  النوم  بشده​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

برد غبى اووووووووووى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*قرفانة قرف السنين ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

أتزان ... أشكر  عليه  ربنا  كتير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مين يضايق و لا يشيل هم 
و في ناس دايما رافعين صلاة من اجله 
و لما بيفتكروه ف سرهم يدعولوا ربنا يفرحه 
و يشيل عنه 
المحبة تقوي و تفرح بجد 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*شعور غير عادي بالرضا .. أشكرك يا رب *​


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبقتش فاهم حاجه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

مرهق وتعبان اوي 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عايز انام 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كح كح كح هااااااااااااتسى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كح كح كح هااااااااااااتسى​



انا الكح كح مش مخلياني عارفة انام 
اصلا 

​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> انا الكح كح مش مخلياني عارفة انام
> اصلا ​


هههههههه
الشتا طلع طلعة غبيه
سبب فيها اصابات كتيررررررر
اشربى حاجات سخنه كتيرررررررر
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مبسوووووووووووطه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> مبسوووووووووووطه ​


اروروووووووووووو
فى واحدة مبسوطة هناااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههه
اهربى بقى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اروروووووووووووو
> فى واحدة مبسوطة هناااااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههه
> اهربى بقى​


*الا مين ارورووووو دى بس علشان ابقى فاهمة هههههه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا مين ارورووووو دى بس علشان ابقى فاهمة هههههه *​


لا مش انتى دى واحدة هناك بعيد هههههههههههه
وهش بقى
:t30::t30:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اروروووووووووووو
> فى واحدة مبسوطة هناااااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههه
> اهربى بقى​


ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق صح ياجون 
البت اختي دي شكلها مجنونه والنبي
ازاي تقول مبسوطة صحيح:w00t:
انا  ليا تصرف معاها:t9:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا مش انتى دى واحدة هناك بعيد هههههههههههه
> وهش بقى
> :t30::t30:​


*ماشى يا جون الحق عليا ماهو محدش عبرك ولا رد عليك 
قولت ارد انا غلطانة والنحمة *​ 


johna&jesus قال:


> كح كح كح هااااااااااااتسى​


*كح كح هاااااااااتسى 
انت تقول كدا متاكد 
ده انت تلاقيك عمال تقووووووووول 
هختيهاؤعيلسغعلؤغعرثرةهخبتهراعهرلاعهلا اتسى :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بشرب قرفه وطعمها مقرف اووي
بس طلبت معايا قرفه ☻​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بشرب قرفه وطعمها مقرف اووي
> بس طلبت معايا قرفه ☻​


*الله يقرفك يا روحى هههههههه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق صح ياجون
> البت اختي دي شكلها مجنونه والنبي
> ازاي تقول مبسوطة صحيح:w00t:
> انا  ليا تصرف معاها:t9:​


 ايو قوليلها حاجة
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرحها على طول
ويفرحك انتى كمان
يلا اى خدمة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يقرفك يا روحى هههههههه *​


 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يا جون الحق عليا ماهو محدش عبرك ولا رد عليك *
> *قولت ارد انا غلطانة والنحمة *​
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ماشى ماشى ليكى يوم
ابعتليك نفسيين
ههههههههههه
نرتاح منيك شويه:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
هنسمع خبريك قريب
30:30:30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ماشى ماشى ليكى يوم
> ابعتليك نفسيين
> ههههههههههه
> نرتاح منيك شويه:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> ...



*ههههههههههه بس يا فقرى شكلى داخلة على دور برد محترم 
ترتاح منى ومين يقرفك فى عيشتك غيرى طيب 
هتسمع خبر وفاتى تقصد طب ابقى قولى علشان اعمل حسابى قبل ما اموت 
والحق اوصى حد يقرفك بدالى هههههههه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه بس يا فقرى شكلى داخلة على دور برد محترم *
> *ترتاح منى ومين يقرفك فى عيشتك غيرى طيب *
> *هتسمع خبر وفاتى تقصد طب ابقى قولى علشان اعمل حسابى قبل ما اموت *
> *والحق اوصى حد يقرفك بدالى هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يقرفك يا روحى هههههههه *​


ميرسي ياحياتي
بحبك وانتي بتوبخيني كدا:w00t:​


johna&jesus قال:


> ايو قوليلها حاجة
> ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يفرحها على طول
> ويفرحك انتى كمان
> يلا اى خدمة


لا هقولها متقلقش
وبعدين ربنا يفرحني انا وهي مره واحده
ايه التبزير دا:w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ميرسي ياحياتي
> بحبك وانتي بتوبخيني كدا:w00t:​
> 
> لا هقولها متقلقش
> ...


 يلا غلابه بقى
هههههههههههههه
يفرحيك ويفرحها ويفرح كل ولاده


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسة ان امنية حياتي 
اخد نفسي 
زهقت انا مافيش دوة جايب 
نتيجة الزكام ده حاجة متعييي... هااااااتسي
متعبة​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> حاسة ان امنية حياتي
> 
> اخد نفسي
> زهقت انا مافيش دوة جايب
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه ابعتى واحدة لروروووووووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> حاسة ان امنية حياتي
> اخد نفسي
> زهقت انا مافيش دوة جايب
> نتيجة الزكام ده حاجة متعييي... هااااااتسي
> متعبة​


*يعنى مفيش دوا جاب علاج :t9:
سلالالالالالالالالاام هاااااااتسى تك يا حبى ههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه ابعتى واحدة لروروووووووووووو



*بعد الشر عليا يا واد 
ما انا بقولك فى البدايااااااات ربنا يستر 
اتسى علشان لسة فى البداية هههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعد الشر عليا يا واد *
> *ما انا بقولك فى البدايااااااات ربنا يستر *
> *اتسى علشان لسة فى البداية هههههههه*​


لالالالالالالالالالالالا مينفعش 
لازم تكمل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*بقولك ايه يا جون
احنا بننشر المرض ف المنتدي كدة
الاقيش مع حد بكرة مناديل 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *بقولك ايه يا جون*
> 
> *احنا بننشر المرض ف المنتدي كدة*
> *الاقيش مع حد بكرة مناديل *​


 وهو دا المطلووووووووب
هيبقى احنا بس يعنى
هههههه
اكيد طبعآ معايا بس كيس المناديل غلى
هههههههههه
الدنيا وحشة ياختى
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفيكى على فكرة انا خفي هاتسى
خفيت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا اصلا بخاف ارد علي حد 
ف الموبايل لا يفتكرني بابا 
البرد مخليني كأني بالعة ضفدعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

صوباعي دا واجعني اوي من كتر الكتابه عالكيبورد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ﺳﺄﻟﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻰ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ ﻣﺎﺭسیتش ﻳﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺮ 
 ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻓﻰالشتا ﻭﻻ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻓﻰ الحر 
*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

تعبان خالص رهموت من التعب ​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مبسوط​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

عايش الحمد لله​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اروروووووووووووو
> فى واحدة مبسوطة هناااااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههه
> اهربى بقى​



اده ياجماعه انتو قلقتوني علي نفسي هو الانبساط خطر ولا معدي ولا ايه فهموني بسرعه هههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جسمي مكسر من البرد 
هاااااااااااااتسى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*البرد اشتغل معايا كان عندى امل انى اقضى عليه 
اه ياااااااااانى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ما انتي اللي عدتيني بس الحمد للة 
انا جايب حبوب تقضي علية خلال دقايق 
مستورد 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ما انتي اللي عدتيني بس الحمد للة
> انا جايب حبوب تقضي علية خلال دقايق
> مستورد
> ​


*هههههههههه لا بقى ده الواد جون وموكى هما اللى عدونا 
نشروا العدوى فى المنتدى كله 
طب ينوبك ثواب ابعت لاختك واحدة 
لاحسن مفيش دوا جايب علاج معايا خالص هههههههه 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مينفعش عندنا هوا شديد يطيرني وانا ماش ناحية البريد 
صلي 
ههههههه
يمكن تروقي لو ايمانك قوي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مينفعش عندنا هوا شديد يطيرني وانا ماش ناحية البريد
> صلي
> ههههههه
> يمكن تروقي لو ايمانك قوي
> ​


*يعنى مفيش فايدة :t9:
هفضل كدا :11azy:

طب صليلى معاك ههههههه *​


----------



## بالإسلام أحيا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أشعر برضى من الله
لك الحمد ربي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*جيت ادور علي المُسجل ملقيتهوش 
روحت جبت الكاميرا وصورت احساسي





 الدكتور الله يحرقه منع عني المسكن 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش سامعة نفسى وانا بتكلم 
تفتكروا اطرشيت 
حالتى كدا صعبة ؟؟ *
*خسارتك يا رورو *


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش سامعة نفسى وانا بتكلم *
> 
> *تفتكروا اطرشيت *
> *حالتى كدا صعبة ؟؟ *
> ...


 
30:30:30:30:30:30:
احسن
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:
> احسن
> ههههههههههههههه


*انت تانى هلاقيها من الفيس ولا هنا 
موركش حد غيرى تغيظه ياواد انت 
الهى صوتك يروح وما تعرف تتتكلم بس هه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت تانى هلاقيها من الفيس ولا هنا *
> *موركش حد غيرى تغيظه ياواد انت *
> *الهى صوتك يروح وما تعرف تتتكلم بس هه *​


 هههههههههههههه
طلع اول الشارع ولسا مرجعش:t30::t30:



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طلع اول الشارع ولسا مرجعش:t30::t30:


:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## روزا فكري (10 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش سامعة نفسى وانا بتكلم
> تفتكروا اطرشيت
> حالتى كدا صعبة ؟؟ *
> *خسارتك يا رورو *



الف سلامه عليكي ياحبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> الف سلامه عليكي ياحبيبتي


*الله يسلمك يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:
شوفت الزوق يا جون مش طوب :smil8:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا 
علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكر ربنا​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مش شايفة قدامي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بعيد عن الكح كح والهاتسى
فى خنقه
وزهق​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بعيد عن الكح كح والهاتسى
> فى خنقه
> وزهق​


*انت تانى طب اجرى بعيد بقى 
علشان الكح كح ميعديش حد تانى *​


----------



## kawasaki (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشكر الله *
*كل اللي تجيبه يارب كويس *​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت تانى طب اجرى بعيد بقى *
> *علشان الكح كح ميعديش حد تانى *​


 حاضر
:love34::love34:


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عاوزة انااااااااام بس مش عارفة انام


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

محتاجة افكر عدل و ابطل عبط
اقصد يعني افكر بعقلي و ابطل شك
او اقصد اشك بس مش بالمعنى الحتمي
او عشان نكون محددين اكتر احرص بس ما اشكش
يووووووة بقى مش مهم


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

دماغي هتنفجررر
اعصابي تعبانة بشكل مش طبيعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دماغي هتنفجررر
> اعصابي تعبانة بشكل مش طبيعي


*بصى يابت يا ميرا 
هقولك على وصفة هتخلى الاحساس ده يروح من عندك 
انتى تجيبى حبة مستكة وحبة بردقوش 
ورجل نملة وعين كتكوت اعور وتحطيهم فى شوية ميه 
وتشربى منهم كل يوم على الريق وهتبقى زى الفل ان شاء الله 
وادعيلى بقى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يابت يا ميرا
> هقولك على وصفة هتخلى الاحساس ده يروح من عندك
> انتى تجيبى حبة مستكة وحبة بردقوش
> ورجل نملة وعين كتكوت اعور وتحطيهم فى شوية ميه
> ...


ستنا الشيخة ممكن تعمليلي حجاب 
علشان المنتدي ما بيخلنيش اعرف انام


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ستنا الشيخة ممكن تعمليلي حجاب
> علشان المنتدي ما بيخلنيش اعرف انام



*هههههههههههههههه بص يابنى *
*انت تجبلى حاجة من قطرك وتجبلى ودن قطة تكون عجوزة 
وبعد كدا تجبلى رجل نملة تكون شمال 
وبعد كدا تروح  تجبلى شوية تحابيش من العطار 
قرفة وجنزبيل وبردقوش ومستكة 
كل حاجة منها حبة واحدة ماشى 
وانا هعملك حجاب ميخرش الميه وكله بما يرضى الله 
تحطه فى اوضة غير اللى هتنام فيها وبالشفاء يابنى ان شاء الله 
انا فى الخدمة دايما كانت معكم الشيخة رورو بردقوش ههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ياشيختنا
انا عايزة وصفه تسد نفسي عن الاكل
هل من مجيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ياشيختنا
> انا عايزة وصفه تسد نفسي عن الاكل
> هل من مجيب


*وبعدين بقى انا كدا هتعب 
بصى يا حبيبتى انتى تروحى السوق 
تجيبى واحدة من كل حاجة هقولك عليها 
هتجيبى سد الحنك وسد الزور وسد العالى 
وسد بقك وسد نفسك يا بعيدة *
*يلا اللى بعده *:yaka:

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين بقى انا كدا هتعب
> بصى يا حبيبتى انتى تروحى السوق
> تجيبى واحدة من كل حاجة هقولك عليها
> هتجيبى سد الحنك وسد الزور وسد العالى
> ...


طيب وبالنسبه لسد النهضه ايه ظروفه في الليله المسدوده دي:spor24:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب وبالنسبه لسد النهضه ايه ظروفه في الليله المسدوده دي:spor24:​


*نهضة السد مش ليكى يا روحى 
دى للمعاتيه بس 
انتى مش معتوهة انتى مفجوعة :t33:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نهضة السد مش ليكى يا روحى
> دى للمعاتيه بس
> انتى مش معتوهة انتى مفجوعة :t33:*​


تصدقي اقنعتيني ابت:t16::t16::t33:​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*إحساسي بتعب شديد في رأسي ... آآآآآه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي اقنعتيني ابت:t16::t16::t33:​


*اى خدمة يا روحى 
كتكوووووووووووووووووووت :yaka:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه بص يابنى *
> *انت تجبلى حاجة من قطرك وتجبلى ودن قطة تكون عجوزة
> وبعد كدا تجبلى رجل نملة تكون شمال
> وبعد كدا تروح  تجبلى شوية تحابيش من العطار
> ...


انا جبت المطلوب وزيادة شوية 
وكمان جبت منقار نسر عمرة مطار ومخ اصغر فار 
وجبت فول سوداني بهار ولسة مش عارف انام من المنتدي اية الحل 
شكلك مش باتعة 
شكلك يدي علي رورو شوية هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا جبت المطلوب وزيادة شوية
> وكمان جبت منقار نسر عمرة مطار ومخ اصغر فار
> وجبت فول سوداني بهار ولسة مش عارف انام من المنتدي اية الحل
> شكلك مش باتعة
> شكلك يدي علي رورو شوية هههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا انت بتشكك فى قدرات الشيخة رورو لا مسمحلكش 
انت جبت طلبات غير اللى انا عاوزاها خالص 
وعاوز تنام عمرك ما هتنام ههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جبت الطلبات اللي انتي عايزها وحياة سيدي ابو سرور 
اللي خلي الغسيل منشور 
والناس كانت بتلف وتقول 
شوفيلك حل بقا 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا جبت الطلبات اللي انتي عايزها وحياة سيدي ابو سرور
> اللي خلي الغسيل منشور
> والناس كانت بتلف وتقول
> شوفيلك حل بقا
> ​


*كتكوووووووووووووووت :yaka:
سبنى يومين كدا اشوفلك حل وان شاء الله هتنام *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*زحلانة بقى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يومين بحالهم 
الله يسامحك 
انا عايز انسي المنتدي دانا قربت اتعطاة في الوريد 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يومين بحالهم
> الله يسامحك
> انا عايز انسي المنتدي دانا قربت اتعطاة في الوريد
> ​


*وتنساه ليه 
ده حتى المنتدى مفيد جدا للصحة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وتنساه ليه
> ده حتى المنتدى مفيد جدا للصحة *​


ماشى كلامك صح 
بس انا بصحي بدري وهو بيخليني انام متاخر 
اعمل اية انا بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلقانة*​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أكتوبر 2013)

لا  تقلق ..  و دع  الأمر  لمن  بيده  الأمر ... 
البابا  كيرلس  السادس​


----------



## zezza (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه ده حدش حس يالزلزال


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2013)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده حدش حس يالزلزال


ا*نا حسيت بيه وكنت بفكر نفسى بتخيل من قلة النوم لانى منمتش من امبارح خالص 
ببص على النجف لقيته بيرقص قولت لا كدا حالتى بقت خطيرة ههههههه 
قومت بصيت على كل النجف لقيته بيرقص والانترية بيجرى بيا قولت الحمد لله 
انا لسة بقوايا العقلية ههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*خلاص مش قادرة هموت وانام *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

تعبان وجوعان ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

إحساس جميل لما يكون حواليك هدوء في المكان وفي الإضاءة وبتسمع  بس تأملات للبابا
 مهما كنت موجوع بتحس بالراحة 
  بتمني الإحساس دة يمتلكني دايماً ..​


----------



## روزا فكري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي ملل ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدعة اوووووووووووووووي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2013)

هااااااااادى


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)

ارهااااااااق​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اية دة 
اللي عندة ملل واللي مصدع 
محدش حاسس زيي
انا ربنا معاة 
​


----------



## max mike (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعبان وقلقان​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعب وارهاااااااااق وقلة نوم *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

النت دا هيجننـــــــــــــــــــــي
وهيطلع عين كمان منـــــــــــــــي
وأيييييييه أيييييييييييييه 
^__^






​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
مبسوط شويه 
غصب عنى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسي اعمل حاجة مجنونة اوووووي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*لسة صاحية من النوم ومصدعة من كتر النوم اللى نمتوا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ناس مصدعه من كتر النوم
وناس مصدعه من قله النوم
حكمتك يارب : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ناس مصدعه من كتر النوم
> وناس مصدعه من قله النوم
> حكمتك يارب : (​


*اعوذ بالله من القر بتاع الناس 
ان مكنش على يدك كل حاجة وانى قعدت 48 ساعة منمتش 
مستكترة عليا خمناشر ساعة نوم هههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اعوذ بالله من القر بتاع الناس
> ان مكنش على يدك كل حاجة وانى قعدت 48 ساعة منمتش
> مستكترة عليا خمناشر ساعة نوم هههههه
> *​


ابت اتقوليش كدا
انا مش مستكتره
انا مستختره:t33:
اصلي نايمة ساعتين بس صدقيني
من 9 الصبح ل 11 الصبح
والله يسامح اللي كان السبب وصحاني بقا:new2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ابت اتقوليش كدا
> انا مش مستكتره
> انا مستختره:t33:
> اصلي نايمة ساعتين بس صدقيني
> ...


 *احسن علشان تجربى احساسى بتاع امبارح *
* ويارب متسهريش النهاردة معايا *
* زى ما كدرتينى امبارح غصب واقتدار *
* هلم عليكى المنتدى والنعمة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احسن علشان تجربى احساسى بتاع امبارح *
> * ويارب متسهريش النهاردة معايا *
> * زى ما كدرتينى امبارح غصب واقتدار *
> * هلم عليكى المنتدى والنعمة *​


لا ياختي خلي اقتدارك في مكانه
انا اساسا بنام علي نفسي من دلوقتي
مع اني نفسي اسهر معاكي:a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياختي خلي اقتدارك في مكانه
> انا اساسا بنام علي نفسي من دلوقتي
> مع اني نفسي اسهر معاكي:a82:​


*بتقولى حاجة يابتول اصلى مش شايفة 
:spor22::spor22::spor22:
قال تنامى قال على جثتى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتقولى حاجة يابتول اصلى مش شايفة
> :spor22::spor22::spor22:
> قال تنامى قال على جثتى
> *​


ااااااااه مانتي شبعانة نوووم
مش هتحسي بالغلابه اللي زيي:new2:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش هخلي حد ينام 
مش هتشوفة باقي الموضوع الجديد


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ااااااااه مانتي شبعانة نوووم
> مش هتحسي بالغلابه اللي زيي:new2:​


*وانتى محستيش بيا ليه امبارح ياختى 
اللى مرضتيش تخلينى انام وانا كنت بسقط منك طول الليل 
حس بيا يحس بيكى ربنا :smil12:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا مش هخلي حد ينام
> مش هتشوفة باقي الموضوع الجديد


طب الرباح صباح يارمسيس:t33:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانتى محستيش بيا ليه امبارح ياختى
> اللى مرضتيش تخلينى انام وانا كنت بسقط منك طول الليل
> حس بيا يحس بيكى ربنا :smil12:
> *​


خلاص ياستي
شان كدرتك امبارح وخليتك تقعدي معايا مخصوص
هسهر معاكي لحد الساعه 9 الا ربع
يلا ياستي  ابسطي وعدي الجمايل بقا:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ خلاص ياستي
> شان كدرتك امبارح وخليتك تقعدي معايا مخصوص
> هسهر معاكي لحد الساعه 9 الا ربع
> يلا ياستي  ابسطي وعدي الجمايل بقا:smil12:​








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


:smil13::smil13:
لا لسه الساعه ماجتش 9 الا ربع يابنتي                    
لسه بدري ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :smil13::smil13:


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


ريحتة ام عاطف هلت ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


يارب يقعوا في ايديك الشعرتين الفاضلين:new2:​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اتنين عزال فيوم واحد
ليه يا عم احنا كافرة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*اه يا صداعى يااااااااانى *



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اتنين عزال فيوم واحد
> ليه يا عم احنا كافرة​


لا احنا بنقيم الحد 
قصدي بنصلي الحد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اتنين عزال فيوم واحد
> ليه يا عم احنا كافرة​


فيوم ولا اسيوط:t33:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يا صداعى يااااااااانى *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


سلامتك يابيبي
يارب انا وانتي لا:smil13:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اسيوط لازم تكسب 
منهم ام عاطف 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلامتك يابيبي
> يارب انا وانتي لا:smil13:​


*بعد الشر عنك يا روحى 
انشالله ام عاتشف بس ها هههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فيوم ولا اسيوط:t33:​ لا عزبة  النخل
> وشبرا الخيمة
> قمة الغلاسة
> الله يخربيت الجواز
> ...


هههههههههههههههه عجبنى الرد دا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعد الشر عنك يا روحى
> انشالله ام عاتشف بس ها هههههههه*​


اهوة شاهدين 
هي اللي جابتة لنفسها 
انا مليش دعوة 
اللي اقدر اعملة اني ازعق والم الناس ممكن يلحقوكي علي اخر نفس 
والله اعلم 
وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اسيوط لازم تكسب
> منهم ام عاطف
> ​


احلي تحية لام عاتشف:t33:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعد الشر عنك يا روحى
> انشالله ام عاتشف بس ها هههههههه*​


اخص عليكي وعاتشف مين يربيه:t33:​


johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههه عجبنى الرد دا


ههههههه
اما انتوا مش قد العزال بتعزلوا لييييييه
وعقبالك اما يعزلولك:t33:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اهوة شاهدين
> هي اللي جابتة لنفسها
> انا مليش دعوة
> اللي اقدر اعملة اني ازعق والم الناس ممكن يلحقوكي علي اخر نفس
> ...


ايون ده تسيب واستهتار
وحياة باغي بندجها:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اهوة شاهدين
> هي اللي جابتة لنفسها
> انا مليش دعوة
> اللي اقدر اعملة اني ازعق والم الناس ممكن يلحقوكي علي اخر نفس
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه مش انتوا اللى مستقصدنى انت وبتول 
استحملوا بقى *:999:​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ اخص عليكي وعاتشف مين يربيه:t33:​


*ابو عاتشف leasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احلي تحية لام عاتشف:t33:​
> 
> اخص عليكي وعاتشف مين يربيه:t33:​
> 
> ...


 
علشان القى واحد يدعى عليا زى كدا
هههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا ستى انا مش هيعزلونى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون ده تسيب واستهتار
> وحياة باغي بندجها:t33:​


انا هتصل لابام عاطتشف وهي تقوم بالواجب معها 
انا مجرد وسيط 
وكل من عمل خير بيداة التقاة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون ده تسيب واستهتار
> وحياة باغي بندجها:t33:​


*هو هيبندجنى انا هفرفره *:gun:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه مش انتوا اللى مستقصدنى انت وبتول
> استحملوا بقى *:999:​
> 
> *ابو عاتشف leasantr*​


انا يابت استقصدك ولا كلمتك حتي:smil13:
لا ياختي ربنا يخلي ام عاتشف لعاتشف وابو عاتشف:smil12:​


johna&jesus قال:


> علشان القى واحد يدعى عليا زى كدا
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا ستى انا مش هيعزلونى
> ههههههههههههه​


طيب خلاص ايه رأيك تعزل لنفسك:t33:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو هيبندجنى انا هفرفره *:gun:​


انا سامع صوت يا بتول حد اتنفس جنبك 
قوليلي علشان ام عاتشف معاي علي الخط


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا سامع صوت يا بتول حد اتنفس جنبك
> قوليلي علشان ام عاتشف معاي علي الخط


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا يابت استقصدك ولا كلمتك حتي:smil13:
> لا ياختي ربنا يخلي ام عاتشف لعاتشف وابو عاتشف:smil12:​
> 
> طيب خلاص ايه رأيك تعزل لنفسك:t33:​


بس يا بنتى
متعرفيش حاجة انتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا سامع صوت يا بتول حد اتنفس جنبك
> قوليلي علشان ام عاتشف معاي علي الخط


ااااه دي البت رورو
قال ايه عايزة تفرفرك الحق:dance:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


خلاص ام عاطف غي الطريق اليكي 
وانتي اتصرفي وريني هتعملي اية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بس يا بنتى
> متعرفيش حاجة انتى


والنبي انت اللي غلبان
دا انا لسه معزلة لاختي اما كرهت العزال 
عاللي عايزيين يعزلوا عاللي بيفكروا يعزلوا
عاللي عزلوا قبل كدا:a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ااااه دي البت رورو
> قال ايه عايزة تفرفرك الحق:dance:​



*نهارد فحلقى انتى بعتينى ببلاش كدا يابت 
اخص عليكى 
قلبى وضفرى غضبانين عليكى *​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خلاص ام عاطف غي الطريق اليكي
> وانتي اتصرفي وريني هتعملي اية


*رمسيس خاف منى 
انا الشخة رورو بردقوش 
ممكن اقلبهالك سحلية فى ثانية ههههههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والنبي انت اللي غلبان
> دا انا لسه معزلة لاختي اما كرهت العزال
> عاللي عايزيين يعزلوا عاللي بيفكروا يعزلوا
> عاللي عزلوا قبل كدا:a82:​


يارافعة راسنا 
ومشجعانا 
ايوة اديلة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نهارد فحلقى انتى بعتينى ببلاش كدا يابت
> اخص عليكى
> قلبى وضفرى غضبانين عليكى *​
> *رمسيس خاف منى
> ...


ام عاتشف هي اللي مدربة بردقوش نفسة كشى يا بت 
دهي هتميحك  وتخليكي خروف وتشوفي الخرفان 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نهارد فحلقى انتى بعتينى ببلاش كدا يابت
> اخص عليكى
> قلبى وضفرى غضبانين عليكى *​
> *رمسيس خاف منى
> ...


ضوفرك ايه
وسحلية مين
وبردقوش ليه
هههههههههههه​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يارافعة راسنا
> ومشجعانا
> ايوة اديلة


لا متقلقش 
كله جاي:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ام عاتشف هي اللي مدربة بردقوش نفسة كشى يا بت
> دهي هتميحك  وتخليكي خروف وتشوفي الخرفان
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا انت كدا غلط 
انا مش مسئولة على اللى هيجرالك خلى بالك من نفسك بقى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انت كدا غلط
> انا مش مسئولة على اللى هيجرالك خلى بالك من نفسك بقى
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
انا عندي حصانة 
ربنا يخليكي يا ام عاطف 
وتعيشى وترعبيهم 
اللي في بالي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضرس العقل بيطلع 
ولحد ما يطلع 
هكون انا 
اتجننت من الوجع
اه ياني يابا ياني*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*مخنوق *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

خلاص حاسة انى عاوزة اموت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكرربنا علي كل حال​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاسة ان برغم وجع ضرسي مبسوطة​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هم تقايي *_*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارتياح كبير ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مصدعة اوووووووووى *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مصدعة اوووووووووى *​


 
ألف سلامة عليكي حبيبتي​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

إحساسي بفرحة تغمرني ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

راجع من القداس مبسووووط أوي ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه
حاسس 
مفيش
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ناقصني حاجة مهمة 
حضن مامتي ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مافيش احساس اصلا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مكسورة اوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*زهقانة زهق اخر خروف مستنى الدبح ^_^
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مبسووط أشكر ربنا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *زهقانة زهق اخر خروف مستنى الدبح ^_^
> *​


انا جوعان اوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يعلم ربنا متغاااااااااااااااااااااظه
وهفرقع من كتر الغيظ
انا بكره الكوره وبكره الاعيبه
وبكره الماتشات وبكره رقم 6 وبكرهني انا شخصيا
6 .1 دا كلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ياااااااااااااااااارب انا هتششششششششششل بجد
بامانه حاسة اني في كابوس
6 معقوووووووووولة !!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مترقب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستنية يمكن يبدا ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعلم ربنا متغاااااااااااااااااااااظه
> وهفرقع من كتر الغيظ
> انا بكره الكوره وبكره الاعيبه
> وبكره الماتشات وبكره رقم 6 وبكرهني انا شخصيا
> ...


ههههههه
يا واد يا لعيب 
كنتي نزلتي المتش انتي 
ولا حتي مع المشجعين يمكن كانوا جابو جون تاني


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا جالى الضغط يا منتخب عرة


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مزقطط
ههههه
انا هعمل راابطة مشجعى غانا
علشان الماتش اللى هيبقى فمصر
ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

دماغى هتنفجر جعانة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)

متفائلة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ويبقا الوضع علي ماهو عليه
لسه حالتي خطشيرة : (

اصل ماهي حاجه بالعقل يابشرر
المدرب امريكي
وابو تريكة اخواني
والماتش كان علي قناة الجزيرة
كان لازم نشيل 6 واكتر كمان : (
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مضاد حيوي +حقن*
*كدا انا مستوي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مضاد حيوي +حقن*
> 
> 
> *كدا انا مستوي *​


:t9::t9::t9:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لا يوجد​


----------



## كوك (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد الماتش ولا قابله   *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسس برااحة ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

تبآ لموت لم يشتهينى​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مااااااااااااااااشي الحال


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جعانه اوي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسة انى هطرشق بقى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2013)

راحة نفسية​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كويوسة انا : )​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اممممممممم مش عارف حاجة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2013)

محتاجة احس احساس معين 
مفتقداه ف حياتي اوي
ونفسي فيه جدا وبحلم بيه كتير 
احساس ملغبط ومتكعبل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*بضايق اوي 
اما بكون بفكر في حاجه
ومركزة اوي فيها
وحد يجي يكلمني
ويقطع حبل افكاري : (
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*البكاء 
نافذه نضطر الي فتحها عندما نختنق .!
*
*



*​


----------



## Samir poet (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعبان اووووووى صلو من اجلى*


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مافيش جديد​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)

في حمايتك ربي ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكر الله​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا خيط مقطوع من كُتر الشد .. وهزار إتحول فجأه لجد .. وسؤال ملهوش بالمنطق رد .. انا خوف على دوشه وشك وحزن .. و أنا حد إتحول فجأه لحد ! !​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جسمى وجعنى اوى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا البنت اللي كانت من القلب فرحتها
واللي كانت بتملي الوش بسمتها
انا اللي كانت !!
​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشكر الله في نعمه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش شبعانة نوم *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هااااادى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبسوووووووطه ومرتااااااااحه ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مستغربه اوووووووووووووووووووي 

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي !!!!!!
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (20 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​






*

*

*ولعه يابا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزينة على كنيستى وعلى الناس اللى ماتت من غير ذنب 
انا لسة راجعة من هناك مبقاليش ساعتين 
ارحمنا يارب ارجوك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعــبت*​


----------



## kawasaki (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش مبسوط *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2013)

حزينة اوي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

حزينه اوووووي علي اقرب اخوات ليا 
لانهم تعبانين من قلبهم 
صبرهم يارب 
مش مهم انا ..المهم هما فرح قلبهم يارب
​


----------



## max mike (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفيش شئ يفرح .. الدنيا فى وشى بقت​* *اسود x اسود​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلبى حززززززين *




​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

اكيد زعلانه علي اللي بيحصل ​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حزين .. علي  أرواح  بتتقتل  مالهاش  ذنب
حزين .. علي  بلطجه  مش  لاقيين  ليها  حل
حزين .. علي  قلوب  سوده  محتاجه  الجزر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أكتوبر 2013)

يااااااااارب اموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الى متى يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااه ياااااااااااارب *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزين ياعالم *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش مستحملة أتفرج علي الصلاة علي جثامين الشهداء قلبي واجعني جدا 
ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

قلبي مليان سلام لان ثقتي في ربنا
كبـيــــــــــــــــــــــــره 
انه هيدافع وياخد حقنا 
​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*خلاص بقي ياجماعه *
*شيلو الحزن شويه *
*انا مش ناقص*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسى انام مش عارفة انام من امبارح منمتش *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*زهق وملل*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*مهما كانت اقدارنا **مؤلمة
يبقي الامل لنا في حلم جميل
بأن الغد هو الاجمل
تلك هي ثقتي بربي .
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنوق


----------



## max mike (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*حزيييييييييين ومتضايق​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

سكت الكلام
...​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*احساسي ... بشيء من  الإحباط*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انا دلوقتى ابرد من ﺍﻟﻠـﻲ ڪـﺎﻧـﻮﺍ ،، ﺑـﻴـﻌـﺰﻓـﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺳﻔـﻴـنـة ﺗـﻴـﺘـﺎﻧـﻴـﻚ ،

 ﻭ ﻫـﻲ ﺑـﺘـﻐـﺮﻕ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكر ربنا
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

ôـــô​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاسة  انى نفسى اصرخ بصوت عالى .  بس فيه حاجة منعانى .. خنقانى ... احساس وجعنى  اوى... 
على اللى حصل .. حاسة انى مش عارفة افوق ولا اصدق .. الاطفال...  واهلهم .  واجعنى اوى ..*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب يشيل عننا 
كلنا مخنوقين 
الي متي يارب تتحن علي المجرمين قتلة الاطفال والشيوخ والشباب بدون زنب
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماأتفه الحياة ! إنها لاتستحق الكثير مما نمنحها إياه !!​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسي أصرخ بصوت عالي وأقول يااا رب​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محتاج  نوم  عميق​


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاسس انى ارتحت خاااااااااااالص .. كان هم جبل وانزاح​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)

حاسة بتعب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

:   )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

أتزان أشكر الله عليه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*تشويش وضبابية 
وروئية غير واضحة 
احتاج دعم الهي كبير *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مرتاحه جداا اشكرك يا رب على تحننك ورعايتك ليا ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صدااااااااع رخم*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قلبى بيتقطع عليك يا فلوباتير ربنا يصبرنا كلنا ... ربنا يصبر مامتك على فرااقك ..... اشفع لينا ف السما ... *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قلبى بيتقطع عليك يا فلوباتير ربنا يصبرنا كلنا ... ربنا يصبر مامتك على فرااقك ..... اشفع لينا ف السما ... *
> ​


*حزينه عليه جداااااااا وبجد بتمنى لمامته الراحه صعب عليها تفوق تلاقى ولادها الاتنين ماتوا حقيقى الموت ليها رحمه 
يا رب عزى قلوبنا ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حزينه عليه جداااااااا وبجد بتمنى لمامته الراحه صعب عليها تفوق تلاقى ولادها الاتنين ماتوا حقيقى الموت ليها رحمه
> يا رب عزى قلوبنا ..*


*ربنا يعزيها ويصبرها ويديها سلام وطمأنينة 
ويصبرنا كلنا بجد حاجة فاقت الوصف مش عارفة اقول ايه 
غير ارحمنا يارب *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2013)

احساس رخم اوى
قرفانة ونفسى اتكلم مع حد بس محدش هيفهمنى فبسكت
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يصبر مامتة 
هو في السماء 
الفراق هو اللي صعب 
قلبي بيتقطع علية فعلا وانا معرفوش
الله يكون في عون اهلة 
الى متي يارب ؟
انتظرتك 
​


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااااه يافيلوباتير 
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة انت واختك
ربنا يعزى اهلهم ويديهم الصبر .. ويصبرنا كلنا​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شفتوا اطفال مدرستها 
شفتوا فصلها وكراستها 
شفتوا دموع في عيون ملايكة 
علي شهيدة في كنيستها 
بس فلوباتير ومريم بيقولولكم ما تعيطوش 
اصلكم ما تعرفوش 
المكان اللي احنا فية 
جميل اوي ما اوصفلكوش 
فاكرين جنينة المدرسة 
فاكرين ساعات فرح كويسة 
المكان اللي احنا فية تحفة بجد 
ما يعرفوش يعملوا زية بتوع الهندسة 
وداع يا دونيا ضرب وجهل 
وداع يا بلد الظلم سهل 
ويا اهلا ببلد الفرح والخير والسلام 
وداع يا ارض الهرجلة والزحام 
وداع يا بلدقلة الفعل وكتر الكلام 
وداع يا مصر ياللي فيكي العدل نام 
وداع يا مصر ياللي فيكي دم القبطي مش حرام 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
هنفجر 
​


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عارفه يا مريم .. ،
 انتي خساره ف عالم فيه الناس وحشين
 انتي ملاك ،
 صعب يعيش مع بني أدمين
 والسما أحسنلك بكتير
 يعني الموت يا حبيبتي ف صالحك
 جيتي عشان تحضري إكليل
 واتاريه فرحك
 والأفراح ف الملكوت أكتر
 عارفه يا مرمر
 انتي بقيتي شهيده كبيره
 مع مارجرجس بقي والعدرا
 وملايكه حواليكي كتيره
 بابا يسوع شايلك علي حجره
 و هتنسي ف حضنه التعويره
 وهيفضل يلعب وياكي
 ويسيبلك علي خدك بوسه
 بعد ما كنتي من المعازيم
 ربنا حب تكوني عروسه !​


----------



## max mike (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبسوط لانى لسه راجع من القداس​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

مخنوق من اللي بيحصل في مصر 
وتعبان شوية 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تكه واوصل لمرحله الندم ^_^​


----------



## max mike (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشكرك ياااااااااارب على نعمك الكثيرة​*


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*في نعمه بفضل يسوع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

همووووت واعرف بجد 
ياتري هي ولا مش هي؟!

طب لو هي 
هو بيعمل كدا ليه ؟!
ولومش هي
يبقا انا بفكر كدا ازاي ؟!!
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*بضرب نفسي بالمركوب*
*انا استاهل .....*​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنــــــــــا سعيــدة ... جدًا ..*

*يارب اسعد كل احبتي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*همووووووت وانام *


----------



## كوك (27 أكتوبر 2013)

_*ممممممم

نشكر ربنا *_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اروع احساس
انك تقوم الساعه 4 الفجر
تفتح التلاجه
تعمل سندوشت رنجة وتمسكه في ايد
وفي الايد التانية تجيب بلحتين عشان تحلي
واوو بجد : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اروع احساس
> انك تقوم الساعه 4 الفجر
> تفتح التلاجه
> تعمل سندوشت رنجة وتمسكه في ايد
> ...














​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


:big68::big68:

:36_1_11:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :big68::big68:​


*اكيد اغمن عليكى بعد الرنجة صح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد اغمن عليكى بعد الرنجة صح *​


لالا دا :big68:من تأثير البصل بس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالا دا :big68:من تأثير البصل بس​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


:big68::big68:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*يابت ريحة الرنجة والبصل قلبوا المنتدى *




*متفهميش غلط دى كمامة علشان الريحة هتفطسنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت ريحة الرنجة والبصل قلبوا المنتدى *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه:big68:

​ بس مابلاش كلمة ريحة دي عشان فيه ناس بتفهم غلطleasantr​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه:big68:
> 
> ​ بس مابلاش كلمة ريحة دي عشان فيه ناس بتفهم غلطleasantr​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*عن احساسك بـ ولا حاجه ..... جميل بشكل  *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2013)

متفائلة ومبسوطة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جوعان


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسي اعمل تصميمات زي الاول .. ​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشي الحال​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بموت 
برد ورعشه وصداع وضغط واطي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)

قلقان​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*نشكرالله*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحساس صارخ ضد من أستهزأ بعقيده آخر*
*مستعرضا عضلاته الثقافيه.*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفه الواحد بقا حساس اوي من الناس كدا ليه
هو علشان بنحطهم في مكان مش مكانهم 
ولا علشان كلهم كدا اصلا 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*باكل رومانايه ومنسجمه اوي معاها : )

*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *باكل رومانايه ومنسجمه اوي معاها : )
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*اللى ياكل لوحده يزور 
مفيش صحوبية الزمن ده اخص 
هاتى حبة يابت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اللى ياكل لوحده يزور
> مفيش صحوبية الزمن ده اخص
> هاتى حبة يابت
> *​


بس كدا من عونتيني يابيبي

خدي دول كفايه عليكي:t30:




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس كدا من عونتيني يابيبي
> 
> خدي دول كفايه عليكي:t30:
> 
> ...


*لا يابت هى كفاية حباية واحدة اصلى عاملة داااااااايت 
*
:big64:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يابت هى كفاية حباية واحدة اصلى عاملة داااااااايت
> *
> :big64:​


طب خلاص
خدي حباية وهاتي ال 16 الباقيين
هما كانوا 17 اصلي كنت عداهم:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب خلاص
> خدي حباية وهاتي ال 16 الباقيين
> هما كانوا 17 اصلي كنت عداهم:new6:​


*مش عاوزة منك حاجة يابت انتى 
وكمان عداهم اعوذ بالله 
*
*:8_5_17:
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عاوزة منك حاجة يابت انتى
> وكمان عداهم اعوذ بالله
> *
> *:8_5_17:
> ...


قال وانا اللي كنت هديكي:t30:

ايه الفرخه دي
اللهم اني صائمة:heat:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قال وانا اللي كنت هديكي:t30:
> 
> ايه الفرخه دي
> اللهم اني صائمة:heat:​


*شوفيتنى وانا باكل بالشوكة والسكينة 
ياختى عليا وعلى جمال امى هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شوفيتنى وانا باكل بالشوكة والسكينة
> ياختى عليا وعلى جمال امى هههههههه *​


بقولك صائمة صائمة :11azy:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقولك صائمة صائمة :11azy:​


*انتى بتول يابت مش سامية 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى بتول يابت مش سامية
> 
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انا ماشى 
رايح 
الشغل
سلام 
لما اجي 
هاكل لحم يا ناس يا صايمة 
بالرز والمكسرات 
ها عارفاها 
باااااااااااااي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا ماشى
> رايح
> الشغل
> سلام
> ...


لحمة:11azy::11azy::11azy:
رز بالمكسرات :heat:

طيب ربنا معاك:a4:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*هلكانة من التعب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



هلكانة من التعب ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ذيك يا رورو 
حاسة جسمي كله مخلع من بعضه ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> ذيك يا رورو
> حاسة جسمي كله مخلع من بعضه ههههههههههه
> *​


*ههههههههههه اه يا موكا ومين سمعك 
انا زى اللى واخدة عالقة ههههه
سلامتك يا قمر 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة انا عيطت فى الاول وبعدين ضحكت
الله اعلم بااحساسى بقى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفسى افضل اعيط لحد ما الدموع تخلص من عينى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

حاسس بخوف 
ومش عارف من اية 
نبضات قلبي سريعة 
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحمد لله*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعنى يايسوع
*


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*شعور يملؤه الحزن ( وليس  الخوف ) علي ما تعودنا  أن*
*يحدث  في  هذا  اليوم  من أعتداءات علي شعبنا ووطننا.*

*ضع يدك يارب*​


----------



## max mike (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش عارف
مش فاهم
مش حاسس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*فااااااايق*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

رايحة سبوع بنت خالى وفرحانة بس يارب يكون فى عشاء ههههههه
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مخنوق


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2013)

فى حالة ركود مشاعر وتفكير هههههههه اه الاتنين


----------



## نجم المنتدى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبانه اوى-- وجع دماغ رهيب-- إحساس انى عايزا ارجع---

مش قادرا اشتغل


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*فقدان شهيه للحياه *​


----------



## kawasaki (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*قرفان وزهقان *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدللة 
قلقان 
وتعبان 
وجوعان 
وماليش نفس اكل 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ياه وحشني المنتدي 
طول اليوم ببص بصات طياري بس مفضيتش اشارك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفسي اعيش حلم من احلامي
ولو ليوم واحد ...*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر الله فنعمة كبيررررة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*........................*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ﺷﻌﻮﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﻧﺘﻴﻦ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻞ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻝ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 نوفمبر 2013)

أعتقد من يقرأ "*المسيحية المجردة*" .. سينظر حوله .. ويشفق على الجميع .. بما فيهم نفسه!​


----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أعتقد من يقرأ "*المسيحية المجردة*" .. سينظر حوله .. ويشفق على الجميع .. بما فيهم نفسه!​


*ممكن توضيح لكلامك اكتر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## kawasaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاهل كل اللي يجرالي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

باطلب منك يا رب قوة علوية 
انا ضعيف


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن توضيح لكلامك اكتر*



المسيحية المجردة = كتاب لـ C. S. Lewis

سينظر حوله = اي يتأمل في أحوال البشر (بما فيهم نفسه)

يشفق على الجميع = لانه سيدرك (تماماً) أنهم هالكون لا محالة لو لم يتطلعوا (بصدق) إلى المسيح 



أشكرك .​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

احساس مش مفهوم ​


----------



## max mike (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*خايف خالص من بكرة 
ارجوك يارب كون معايا​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*كان يوم طويل اوي نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مبسوط علشان ربنا بيحبنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااااااااه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مش قادر افتح عنيا 
دايخ ومدروخ خالص من امبارح

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

احساسى  انى نفسى اتعلم اعزف على الكمنجا----- كنت اشوف جدى يعزف عليها و هو واقف جنب جدتى و هى بتعزف على البيانو--- كنت استناهم ينامى و اقوم فى وسط الليل احاول اعزف انا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فى السررررررررررررررر  يطلع صوت عااالى اقعد اقول للبيانو وطى سوتك شويه هوووووشششش و الكمنجا  يدوب المس العصايه  تطلع صوت عجيب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا هى ثانيا واحده و كان البيت كله يصحى و يقولوا لى بتعملى ايييه فى انصاص الليالى الجيران كلها هتشتكى--
و نسيييت كل ده -- بس   بقيت لما اسمع ترنيمه بيتعزف فيها كمانجا بحسها بتعزف على اوتار مشاعرى--
 احساسى بئا انى نفسى اقعد فى قاعه كنيسه و حد يكون بيعزف كمنجا يعزف لحن ترانيم و يسلااام لو ترانيم انا اعرفها علشان اقدر ارنم انا كمان---
و يسلام بئا لو انا اعزف و ارنم فى نفس الوقت...


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*محتاااارة ومش عاااارفة اخد قرااار *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*ملل × ملل
÷ ملل       
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ملل ممل
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ملل ، روتين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفة
​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

حاسه بخوف من الامتحانات ~_~


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شعور مش حلو لما تحس ان الانسان الى قدامك  قلقان منك-- رغم انك معملتش له حاجه--بالعكس!!


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*حزين جداااااا
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مش مرتاح​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2013)

متدايقه اوىىى و حزييينه -- مش عارفا انا مئفوره و لا ايه بس محروقه و حزييييينه 
 ليه كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 عايزا اكسر الكيبورد و اخش ادبدب برجلى فالمنتدى هنا -- :0

 انا اقفل احسن و اروح اصلى-- علشان العصبيه زياده !!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/jesusmessage4u?ref=stream#


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (8 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متدايقه اوىىى و حزييينه -- مش عارفا انا مئفوره و لا ايه بس محروقه و حزييييينه
> ليه كدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> عايزا اكسر الكيبورد و اخش ادبدب برجلى فالمنتدى هنا -- :0
> 
> انا اقفل احسن و اروح اصلى-- علشان العصبيه زياده !!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مفيش مره أسلق بيضه غير ما أحرقها و أحرق الكنكا !!!   :t19: :big
حد نفسه فى بيضه محروقه ..  
احم أحم. قاصدى مشوية 4::big4::big4::big4:


----------



## max mike (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشكـــــــــــــــر الله على عظم صنيعه​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب حافظ علي اولادك في كل مكان واهدينا بعض ودبر امورنا للخير وامور مصر للصالح


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*تجبرنا الايام على اننا نموت حاجات كتير من جوانا 

حلوة او وحشه حتى 

المهم انها بتموت 

 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نعسان ومرهق وفاصل واحتمال اودع ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*اصعب احساس
ان الدموع تبقا ماليه عينيك
وتحاول تبتسم قدام اللي حواليك
عشان ميزعلوش عليك !

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2013)

واثق فى ربنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عايز اقفل المنتدى ولكنى عندى دراسة الصبح so saaaaaaaaaad

هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*
كل ما اذاكر حاجة جديدة انسى اللى قبلها *
*مش عارفة العيب فيا ولا غباء من الاخرين ههههه *

​


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشكر الله​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 نوفمبر 2013)

عايش  السهرة لسافاولها ​


----------



## وردة يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2013)

انت رب النجدة تيجي وقت الشدة وتنجيني من المحنة اشكرك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحمد لله اشكرك يارب حليت كويس فى الامتحان مبسوطة *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمد لله بس قلقانة شوية بس واثقة فيك يارب مش هتسبني صلو ا من اجلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*عندى صداااااااااع رخم *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

عايشين من قلة الموت ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2013)

عندى صداع ليس له مثيييل


----------



## johna&jesus (10 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههه
احساس اى حد نفسه يضحك
من قلبه 
بجد​


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدلله احسن من الاسبوع اللي فات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2013)

صداع بيستهبل


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2013)

نعسااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## tamavee (11 نوفمبر 2013)

رحمه احساس جميل


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*كالعادة صداااااااع رخم *​


----------



## zaki (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*ظغوطة
هأ......هأ......هأ
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

فرحانة انى بفرح الناس بكلامنا
بس زعلانة انى فى الاخر بفضل لوحدى 
​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2013)

توتر وقلق


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*ارهاااااااااااق *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعبان جسديا جدا*​


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*عااجز 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عمرك فى يوم حسيت انك عبارة عن ماشين بتايمر ...؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) وقت الصحيان ...( ززززز ) فطار وقهوة ونزول ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) وصول ...( ززززز ) ميلات - مراجعة عقود – ردود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) رغى ..رغى ..رغى ( ززززز ) معالجة غباءات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) مرواح وغدا ... ( ززززز ) نزول تاااااااااااااااااااانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) معالجة غباءات تانية  غير اللى فوق...... ( ززززز ) مرواح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) ميعاد العشا وأكل القط ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) نوووووم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ززززز ) وقت الصحيان ... ( ززززز ) فطار وقهوة ونزول ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز )[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]سجل أحساسك بـــ " كلمة " ؟!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قال كلمة قال 
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]( زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## وردة يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر الله علي كل الاحوال ونشكرك في الضيقة والافراح نشكرك يا الهنا الحنون كل ما السفينة تميل انت بايدك ترفعها


----------



## انت شبعي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

اممممممم
حاسة بحاجات كتيرة اوووي
حاسة انكم وحشتوني جدااااااا و حاسة اني مجهدة و حاسة اني ماليش نفس انام و لا اتعشى عاوزة اقعد على النت و بس


----------



## وردة يسوع (13 نوفمبر 2013)

حاولت اسجل احاسسي معرفتش بس كل الي اقدر اقولة اني بحبك يا ربي يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جوايا جروح بحاول اخبيها بس مش بقدر 
نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 نوفمبر 2013)

حد قبل كده كان نفسه يسجل احساسه بس مش عارف او مش لاقى كلام يعبر بيه !


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

!! البابا !! قال:


> حد قبل كده كان نفسه يسجل احساسه بس مش عارف او مش لاقى كلام يعبر بيه !


*ايوووووون بتحصل معايا كتير يا مينا 
كتير بيبقى جوايا حاجات كتير ومش بعرف اعبر عنها 
فبكتفى بالصمت
زى دلوقتى كدا مش عارفه اعبر ههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

نفسي انام شوية
ليا 3 ايام مش بنام غير ساعتين


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


قولي لنفسك ياختي هههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفة ^_^
​


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شوية قلق 
مع توتر 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مهيســــــــة مــــــــــن قــــــــــلة النــــــــوم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ولأننا محملون بقدر كبير من الغباء ، لا نرتاح إلا إذا كسرنا أجمل الأشياء فينا !!

*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا قايمة اعمل حاجه بكرها اوي 
رايحه انشر الغسيل للاسف : (

*



​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

احساسي مش ينفع يتوصف بالكلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*مندمجة مع النسكافيه وصوت جنات
* *



*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*انهيار شديد فى نفسيتى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

حزينة عشان ناس غاليين عندي زعلانين


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انا كنت  داخل منشكح بصراحة بس  قفلتونى 
زفت
ههههههههههههههه
ربنايفرح قلوبكم  كلكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مش معقول كدا يعني
يعني اكتب تعليق وابعته
واروح اعمل سندوشت واكله واحلي بكيس توفي وصوباعين عسلية
وارجع الاقي التعليق بيحمل و لسه ماتبعتش
لالا كداا  اوفر : (​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش معقول كدا يعني​
> يعني اكتب تعليق وابعته
> واروح اعمل سندوشت واكله واحلي بكيس توفي وصوباعين عسلية
> وارجع الاقي التعليق بيحمل و لسه ماتبعتش
> لالا كداا اوفر : (​


 اعملي ريفريش و ابعتيه تاني :act23:


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مخنوووووقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش معقول كدا يعني
> يعني اكتب تعليق وابعته
> واروح اعمل سندوشت واكله واحلي بكيس توفي وصوباعين عسلية
> وارجع الاقي التعليق بيحمل و لسه ماتبعتش
> لالا كداا  اوفر : (​


*ههههههههههههههههه علينا الكلام ده يابت *
* دى انتى تلاقيكى ما صدقتى طالما فيها اكل *
* اوعى تكونى بتدعى فى سرك انه يفضل بطيىء كدا *
* على ما تاكلى وتحلى انا خايفة على اخواتك وطنط يابت :ura1:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اتريقي ياست ميرا انتي والست رورو
ماهو اللي ايده في الجيجات مش زي اللي ايده في الميجات : (
المشكله اني مش عارفه اخد تعليقاتكم اقتباس
شوفتوا الحال اتكحور بيا لحد فين هههههههه
الله يخربيتشك ياحسام : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتريقي ياست ميرا انتي والست رورو
> ماهو اللي ايده في الجيجات مش زي اللي ايده في الميجات : (
> المشكله اني مش عارفه اخد تعليقاتكم اقتباس
> شوفتوا الحال اتكحور بيا لحد فين هههههههه
> الله يخربيتشك ياحسام : (​






​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتريقي ياست ميرا انتي والست رورو​
> ماهو اللي ايده في الجيجات مش زي اللي ايده في الميجات : (
> المشكله اني مش عارفه اخد تعليقاتكم اقتباس
> شوفتوا الحال اتكحور بيا لحد فين هههههههه
> الله يخربيتشك ياحسام : (​


 مين حسام دة ؟ :smile01


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اتريقي ياست ميرا انتي والست رورو
> ماهو اللي ايده في الجيجات مش زي اللي ايده في الميجات : (
> المشكله اني مش عارفه اخد تعليقاتكم اقتباس
> شوفتوا الحال اتكحور بيا لحد فين هههههههه
> الله يخربيتشك ياحسام : (​


وحياه مامتك عندى انتى بت رخمه حقك من لاقا اصحابه نسى اخواته---شوفى مين اللى هيعبرك تانى:019F3B~14:


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مين حسام دة ؟ :smile01


انا اقولك مين حسام-----ده صاحب اخويا فىالشارع -اخويا اتبرعله بوصله من النت خلت النت عنده بطىء:ura1:والله فرحانه فيها


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​


احلى رورو فى المنتدى عامله ايه---------الوليه دى شبه ام بتول


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> احلى رورو فى المنتدى عامله ايه---------الوليه دى شبه ام بتول


*عاملة جمعية يا جوجو وهقبضها قريب على اساس انها مش مامتك يعنى *


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> انا اقولك مين حسام-----ده صاحب اخويا فىالشارع -اخويا اتبرعله بوصله من النت خلت النت عنده بطىء:ura1:والله فرحانه فيها


  طب كويس انها جات على قد كدة و ما اتبرعش لحد تاني غير حسام
كان زمان البت بتول بتلطم دلوقتي ههههههه


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاملة جمعية يا جوجو وهقبضها قريب على اساس انها مش مامتك يعنى *


لا يا رورو انتى نسيتى ان احنا لاقينا البت بتول قدام الكنيسه هههههههههههههه


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب كويس انها جات على قد كدة و ما اتبرعش لحد تاني غير حسام
> كان زمان البت بتول بتلطم دلوقتي ههههههه


دى ياعينى النهارده فى التليفون كانت بتتشحتف  من النت واللى جراله --يا فرحه امى فيها:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> لا يا رورو انتى نسيتى ان احنا لاقينا البت بتول قدام الكنيسه هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> دى ياعينى النهارده فى التليفون كانت بتتشحتف من النت واللى جراله --يا فرحه امى فيها:smile01


 لا يا جوجو لا ما نفرحش فيها دي مهما كانت زي اختنا بردو :smile01


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا يا جوجو لا ما نفرحش فيها دي مهما كانت زي اختنا بردو :smile01


دى ماما اللى فرحانه فيها ان كان عليا دى بتسلينى كل يوم على النت لحد ما اصحى العيال:new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفه ارد عليكم : (

بس ماشي ياجوجو
نعيمة الصغير شبه ماما

طيب وغلاوتك اول ماتصحي من النوم هقولها
وهي بقا اللي هتتصرف معاكي بس

انا نفسي اعرف هو حسااااام دا مورهوش شغله ولا مشغله ياربي : (​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> دى ماما اللى فرحانه فيها ان كان عليا دى بتسلينى كل يوم على النت لحد ما اصحى العيال:new8:


 عندك عيال ايه بقى ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا نفسي اعرف هو حسااااام دا مورهوش شغله ولا مشغله ياربي : (​





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> دى ماما اللى فرحانه فيها ان كان عليا دى بتسلينى كل يوم على النت لحد ما اصحى العيال:new8:


اياكش يتمر بس:smile01​


----------



## Samir poet (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





*


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه ارد عليكم : (
> 
> بس ماشي ياجوجو
> نعيمة الصغير شبه ماما
> ...


تستاهلى :ura1::ura1:الهى يا عدووووووووله يا اخويا تدى وصله للشارع كله بما فيهم ام اسماعيل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> تستاهلى :ura1::ura1:الهى يا عدووووووووله يا اخويا تدى وصله للشارع كله بما فيهم ام اسماعيل


اهي ام اسماعين دي بالذات لو اخدت وصله
مش هتشوفي وشي عالنت تاني
لانها هتسحب السرعه كلها يادوب:smile01​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

قلبي بيوجعني اوي و مخنوقة
دة احساسي دلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

انا عارفة ان الشهيصة اللى فيها دلوقتى دى
هتقلب بمصيبة كمان شوية
^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*صــــداااااع *​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صــــداااااع *​


سلامتك يا رورو --انصحك بالابتعاد عن المدعوه --بتول -- وانتى عمرك ما هيجيلك صداع00 اسالى مجرب:thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> سلامتك يا رورو --انصحك بالابتعاد عن المدعوه --بتول -- وانتى عمرك ما هيجيلك صداع00 اسالى مجرب:thnk0001:


*هههههههههههههههههههه انتى شايفة كدا يا جوجو انتى ادرى بقى هههه 
بس مقدرش ابعد عنها يا جوجو الاقيش عندك حل اخر :fun_lol:*


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه انتى شايفة كدا يا جوجو انتى ادرى بقى هههه
> بس مقدرش ابعد عنها يا جوجو الاقيش عندك حل اخر :fun_lol:*


بنادول اكسترا :t19::t19::t19:هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> بنادول اكسترا :t19::t19::t19:هههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه طب تفتكرى ده هيحوق معايا بالرغى بتاع اختك ده*:fun_lol:


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ارهاااق وتعب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*مهدود حيلي بغباء 
مش رايح احسبها صح تاني 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفة اوصف احساسي بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 نوفمبر 2013)

الهـــــارد باظ



​


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مضايق جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*حاجة صعبة لما اكون مضطرة اضحك مع الناس وجوايا قلق وخوف*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مش هعمل فيها سفنجة وامتص قرف اللى حواليا
عشان انا اللى بتنفخ فى الاخر 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2013)

متوتر بعض الشئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*احلي خمس حاجات في الدنيا تلاتة
الاكل والنوم : )
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرهقة جداااااااا*​


----------



## max mike (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مخنوقة لاني في شدة صعبة جدا جدا ربنا يسترها


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 نوفمبر 2013)

اشمعنا انا الصلبان مش بتسبني كل صليب اصعب من التاني انا تعبت من الحياة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*مــــن  الــمـــؤلــــم ..
 أن تــحــزن ولا تـســتــطــيــع الإفــصــاح عــن  أســبــاب الــحــزن وتـكــتــفــي بــقـول 
 أشـــعــــر  بـــــضـــيـــق و لا أعــلـــم لماذا*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

زعلانة اوي عشان رورو حبيبتي زعلانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> زعلانة اوي عشان رورو حبيبتي زعلانة



*حبيبة قلبى يا ميرا انا مينفعش ازعل وعندى اخوات زيكم يا قمر 
ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى :Love_Mailbox:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبة قلبى يا ميرا انا مينفعش ازعل وعندى اخوات زيكم يا قمر *
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى :Love_Mailbox:*​


 و يخليكي لينا يا احلى رورو في كل الدنيا
و يفرح قلبك دايما يارب و ما يحرمناش منك و لا من ابتسامتك اللي بتنور المنتدى كله


----------



## Samir poet (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*حزين وفرحان
مشاعرى متلخبطة بجد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و يخليكي لينا يا احلى رورو في كل الدنيا
> و يفرح قلبك دايما يارب و ما يحرمناش منك و لا من ابتسامتك اللي بتنور المنتدى كله


*حبيبتى ايه الكلام ده 
قلبى الصغير لايحتمل ههههههه 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى ليكى ولكلامك الجميل وربنا يخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 
*
:36_3_11:​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبتى ايه الكلام ده *
> *قلبى الصغير لايحتمل ههههههه *
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى ليكى ولكلامك الجميل وربنا يخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا *​
> :36_3_11:​


ههههههههه انتي تستاهلي كل خير بجد
و يخليكي ليا يارب و ما يحرمنيش من قلبك الطيوب دة ابداااااااا :36_3_9:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2013)

زفت بجد اوووووووووووووووووووى ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2013)

المنحوس منحوس ولو ركبله فانوس 
​


----------



## max mike (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

في 
قمة 
القلق 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

باقي من الزمن 8 ساعات ونص عالماتش ياناااااااس
ربنا يسهل والحلم يصبح حقيقه
انا متفائله 
مفيش حاجه مستحيله
وعلي رأي منير
لسه الاماني ممكنة
يامسهل ياااااااااااارب:94:
*مــــصـــــــــــــــــــر

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> باقي من الزمن 8 ساعات ونص عالماتش ياناااااااس
> ربنا يسهل والحلم يصبح حقيقه
> انا متفائله
> مفيش حاجه مستحيله
> ...


*الا هو مين هيلعب مع مين يابت :giveup:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا هو مين هيلعب مع مين يابت :giveup:
> *​


كاتبة مصر
يبقا اكيد تونس اللي هتلعب:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كاتبة مصر
> يبقا اكيد تونس اللي هتلعب:smile01​


*طب كويس اصل انا بشجع نيجيريا :ura1:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب كويس اصل انا بشجع نيجيريا :ura1:*​


انتي بتهزري وانا متوتره جدا علي فكرة​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمد للة 
الموضوع مش بيهمني ومش بانتظر 8 ساعات 
يا رب تتفقع الكورة ويجيبوا كورة شراب 
علشان 
فريقنا بيعرف يلعب بيها 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الحمد للة
> الموضوع مش بيهمني ومش بانتظر 8 ساعات
> يا رب تتفقع الكورة ويجيبوا كورة شراب
> علشان
> ...


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي بتهزري وانا متوتره جدا علي فكرة​


*متوترة وجدا الاتنين 
وده من ايييييييييه ده ان شاء الله 
*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


متزعليش قوي 
هنكسب احنا 
علشان الفريق المصري اتزل 
ولما بنتزل بنعرف نجيب حقنا كويس 
دي مصر لازم تتزل الاول وبعدين تكسب في الكورة 
بامانة انا عارف كدة من زمان 
والتاريخ بيقول كدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب نكسسسسسسب

باقي من الزمن 8 ساعات ياناااااس

اصل الحكاية مش حكاية 10 لاعيبه وجون
دا حلم 90 مليوووون




​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هنخسر الماتش ​


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ما يهمنيش 
نكسب نخسر 
ها نستفاد ايه من كده​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2013)

هموت وانام بقى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

وعدي الوقت 
وراح الحلم : (​


----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

زهقانه اوي​


----------



## bent el noor (19 نوفمبر 2013)

قلقانه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

زفــــــــــــــــــت
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

نفسي افتح باب الشقةة
والبس وانزل اتمشىى ف الشارع 
واجري 
وياريت لو اوصل عند النيل
واعد لوحدي ف البرد ده 
نفسي اخد نفسي طبيعي 
نفسي الدنيا تمطر عليا وافضل ادوخ تحتها 
هو ده احساسي 
بحلم وبحلم وبحلم


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> زفــــــــــــــــــت
> هههههههههههههههه​


*زفت وههههههههههههه الاتنين 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اما صحيح دي حاجه تغيظ

لالالا حرام هي مش تغيظ
هي تفرس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

_*مكتئب*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*عندي احتقان وداخل علي دور برد 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

وحدة قااااتلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*دماغى هتنفجر من الصدااااااااع *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكر ربنا 
تمــام​


----------



## kawasaki (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*زعلان علي صديقي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

كله زفت 
بس نشكر ربنا
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

:crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مبسوطة ع زعلانة ع مغمومة 
بس هفضل متفائلة رغم كل حاجة تسد النفس ^_^
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ليتنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل حال​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مبسوطة انى اتعرفت ع ناس جديدة
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)

قلقان 
وغضبان 
وزعلان 
و
---------
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش حاسة بحاجة هههههه 
جالى تبلد فى المشاعر باين *​


----------



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفسى اموت بجد
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش حاسة بحاجة هههههه
> جالى تبلد فى المشاعر باين *​


ههههههههههههههههههه
مش عايز اعلق 
ههههههههه

​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبان جسديآ جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بحلم وانا صاحية


----------



## bent el noor (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شاكرة ربنا على كل حال


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال
يبقى الوضع كما هو عليه ولا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

سنانى وجعانى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*مرهقه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعبااااااااااااان موز*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2013)

متغاظ 
ومش مركز 
​


----------



## bent el noor (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مرهقة جدااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*منتاقضة جداً
أشعر بالحاجة للحديث
و رغبة في الصمت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

فرررررررررح
وخوف وقلق
ربنايستر
ههههههههه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مش بنام !!!!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مخنوقة اوووووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*عايش في حالة 
ملهاش تفسير 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مستغربه جدا الصراحه !​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززفت

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماليش نفس اعمل اى حاجة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*متردده !​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2013)

فى حالة انتظار


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*اصعب احساس فى الدنيا لما يوحشك حد مات *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2013)

طول ماقلبك مليان طيبه

 هتطلع من خيبه تقع في مصيبه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جوعت فاجئة ومفيش حاجة صيامي تتاكل في البيت 





​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جوعت فاجئة ومفيش حاجة صيامي تتاكل في البيت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت بتضحك علي ايه:smile02

بامانة مش بهزر
فعلا جعانة روحت دورت علي حاجه تتاكل مش لقيت

مع اني عاملة حسابي ومن الصبح عماله احوش في معدتي اكل
بس يظهر انه اتهضم بقا​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت بتضحك علي ايه:smile02
> 
> بامانة مش بهزر
> فعلا جعانة روحت دورت علي حاجه تتاكل مش لقيت
> ...


قدامى صنيه فراخ ابعتليك حته  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> قدامى صنيه فراخ ابعتليك حته  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


اللهم اني صائم:vava:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ااااة
بتالم 
صلوا من اجلي 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اللهم اني صائم:vava:​


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ااااة
> بتالم
> صلوا من اجلي
> ​


صلاوات العدراتكون معاك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*!!كله تماااام !!​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*عن عينك اللى بتدمع لوحدها من كتر الخنقة اللى جواك وتقول . عادى .
مفيش حاجة ..!*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عارف انت احساس لما تستنى حاجة فترة طويلة وتحصل
احساس عمرى ماجربته 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*احساس سىء جداا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

فرح ممزوج بالحزن
بس نشكرالله
بكراهيبقى فرح علىطوووول​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

احساس مؤلم
ربنا ما يورية لحد ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

_جرب تبداء يومك مع ربنا _
_هتلاقيه بجد يوم جميل اوووووى _

^_____________________________________________________^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هـــدوء​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

قلقانه شويه​


----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

نشكر الله ​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبان جداااا
جسدية


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2013)

هيهيهيهيهيهيهيه
شكلها هتقلبب نكد ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

شربت ازازة مية 
وهموت من العطش 
عطشان 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

نايم من امبارح الظهر 
لسة صاحي 
وهموت من العطش
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عايزة انام ومش عارفه

روحت فين يانوم وسبتني الله يخربيتشك : (



​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعبان جدااااا
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لسة صاحية وعاوزة شفشق شاى عشان افوق
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارف 
اية النوم
دة كلة 
انا بنام كتيييييييييييييييييير 
اليومين دول 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2013)

مبقتش فاهم حاجة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 نوفمبر 2013)

تعبان هموت ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب انام , يارب انام , يارب انام 



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

رغم سوء الاحوال والظروف لكن حاسس براحــة نفسية 

)​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوزة اخرج والدنيا تكون بتشتى واجرى تحت المطر انا واصحابى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 نوفمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااةةةةةةةةةةةة

​


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*مخنوووووووق اوووووووى
وتعبان بجد جدااااااا
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2013)

متفائل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بقدونس
​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*عارف لما تحس انك هتموت علشان تكلم انسان وحشك أوي يكون اون لاين قدامك و تخش علشان تكلمو !! بس كرامتك منعاك !!!*​


----------



## روزا فكري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

حاسه بملل وحش اوي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مخنووووقة


----------



## چاكس (29 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مخنووووقة



*الف سلامة *


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجو تلج ياجدعان *
*وانا في الشارع *
*حد يحدفلي جاكيت *​


----------



## kawasaki (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*طب بلوفر !!*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكر الله بس ياريت الدنيا تضحك ليا لو مرة مش كلها مرة


----------



## max mike (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*عندى دور برد ماسك جسمى كله هيجننى​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*
؛،؛

أرتجيك يارب

؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الفون جابلى شلل اطفال *​


----------



## kawasaki (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*الجهاز مش راضي يقبل !!*
*وابويا هايعلقني ....*
*يالهوووووووووي*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*دا احساسى بجد
[YOUTUBE]Y2unC-s866I[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*نشكر الله في نعمه *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (30 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب انت عارف طلبي ارجوك حققه ليا


----------



## انت شبعي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الفون جابلى شلل اطفال *​


 و انا اللاب جابلي شلل اطفال:a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

:36_1_50::36_1_50:
*عاوزة انام يا ناااااااس وبتول مذنبانى جنبها مش راضية تخلينى انام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :36_1_50::36_1_50:
> *عاوزة انام يا ناااااااس وبتول مذنبانى جنبها مش راضية تخلينى انام *​


خلاص روحي نامي
اطلقت سراحك:dance:

نوم الهنا علي رورتي انا:smil12:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*مخنوووق 
روحت الشغل متأخر ساعه ونص 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشتتة


----------



## ايفا (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت*


----------



## انت شبعي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ورايا عشرتاشر حاجة اعملها و قاعدة بلعب شطرنج ع الكمبيوتر
حاسة اني جبلة اوي :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

:36_1_50:​


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :36_1_50:​




*نفس الشعور بالظبط​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *نفس الشعور بالظبط​*


*هههههههههههههههههه 
انا خلاص فى الهزيع الاخير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*متوغوش*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مممممم عادية جدا 
وده احسااس قاااتل بالنسبالي لاني ف الطبيعي مجنونة هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*احساس وحش اوى لما تكون بتاكل لب 
ولبايه تطلع طعمها وحش *




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا ​


----------



## چاكس (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*مبرشم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*عصبيه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

احساس مقرف
 !!!!!!


----------



## انت شبعي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال
واهى ايام كلها بقت شبه بعضها .​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لوحدي اووووي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مبسوطة اوى
اصلى ماشية مبدا اللى مش عاجبه يشد فى حواجبه ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا مبسوطة عشان بابا يسوع معايا و بيحميني من مؤامرة الاشرار
اصلي ماشية بالاية اللي بتقول :
" جعلت سرورا في قلبي اكثر من الذين كثرت حنطتهم و خمرتهم و زيتهم "
خلي اللي يحقد يحقد و اللي يتفرس يتفرس
الاصلي اصلي و التقليد تقليد
و القناع مش بيغطي غير الوش بس
لكن القلب بيفضل متعفن زي ما هو


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبان جدااااااا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفسي اعمل في مخي كدا* : (




​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مش هقول ندمانة عشان الخير بنعمله لربنا مش للعبد
مش هقول متألمة عشان ايد ربنا بتداوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

I am happy
اوى كتير يعنى
^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

تمام التمام بجد
مزاجي عالي موووووووت ^__^


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*قاعدة على المنتدى 
وبلعب subway على الموبايل 
وكل شوية اقع اتخنقت 

*​


----------



## nermo nano (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حاسة بزهق وتعب شديد فى زورى ومش عارفة انام​


----------



## روزا فكري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

عايزه انااااااااااام بس مش هاينفع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*عماله كل شوية 
اهااااااااااااتسى 
شكلى داخلة على دور برد معتبر *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

كله في الكلتش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2013)

قلقانه عليكى -- يا رب رحمتك يا رب


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبت منك 
*​


----------



## grges monir (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قاعدة على المنتدى
> وبلعب subway على الموبايل
> وكل شوية اقع اتخنقت
> 
> *​


مين يختى واى  دى
حد من عندنا ولا غريب ههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*مبسوط اووووووى 
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

تعبان بجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حزن كبير .....


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكر ربنا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مين يختى واى  دى
> حد من عندنا ولا غريب ههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ده حد متعرفوش يا جرجس 
بلعب بلاش العب يعنى الله *:smil15:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبان ضرس العقل تعبنى اوووووووى 
اوووووووووووووى وجعلى ودنى وعينى
آآآآآآآآآآآ يا لهوووووووووووووتى مبعرفشى انام منة
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

الدنيا بتشتى وهاروح لستى ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 ديسمبر 2013)

مش حاسة بأي حاجة
فقدت الاحساس خلاص


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

عادى نشكر ربنا
​


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبان بس نشكر ربنا
*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مخنووووووووقة اوووووووي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*هتخنق 
الغاز المُسيل واصل لحد البيت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مبسووووووطة جدا علشان اتناولت واعترفت *​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مرتاحة كتير من بعد الضيق اشكرك يارب​


----------



## max mike (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*صداع رخم قوى وألم ف الرقبة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

زعلانة من نفسي و على نفسي و مخنوقة و تعبانة و حالتي زفت
انا اسفة يا جماعة بجد


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> زعلانة من نفسي و على نفسي و مخنوقة و تعبانة و حالتي زفت
> انا اسفة يا جماعة بجد


*سلامتك بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب*


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*حزين جدااااا
على ناس كان
نفسى اسعدهم وابسطهم
واترينى انا السبب
فى حزنهم وغصب عنى بجد
نفسى ابسطهم بجد وافرخ قلبهم
ولتكن مشئيتك يارب يسوع
كن معاهم وحافظ عليهم يارب بجد
*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *سلامتك بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب*


  الله يسلمك يا سمسم
و يفرح قلبك انت كمان يا اغلى اخ


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 لا ياختي و انتي الصادقة القعدة الروقانية المرتاحية الكمبيوترية هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا ياختي و انتي الصادقة القعدة الروقانية المرتاحية الكمبيوترية هههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه لا قصدك اللابية *


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مبسوطة بجد من اخواتي الحلوين الغاليين الطيوبين
ربنا يخليهم ليا يارب قولوا امين


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مبسوطة بجد من اخواتي الحلوين الغاليين الطيوبين
> ربنا يخليهم ليا يارب قولوا امين


*امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
اميييييييييييييييييييييييين
امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
قولنا اهووووووووو*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه لا قصدك اللابية *


 انتي كمان داخلة من اللاب زيي
يعني لاب و فلاشة
بصرتين مش بصرة واحدة
دة ايه الهنا دة ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انتي كمان داخلة من اللاب زيي
> يعني لاب و فلاشة
> بصرتين مش بصرة واحدة
> دة ايه الهنا دة ههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا  لابين وفلاشتين ههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> *اميييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> *امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*
> *قولنا اهووووووووو*


 تقبل الله منا و منك يا بُني ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> تقبل الله منا و منك يا بُني ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه *
> *لا لابين وفلاشتين ههههههههههههه*


 ما هو لابي و لابك واحد و فلاشتي و فلاشتك واحد بردك
ما تعمليش تكليف يا اوختي خلي البساط احمدي ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ما هو لابي و لابك واحد و فلاشتي و فلاشتك واحد بردك
> ما تعمليش تكليف يا اوختي خلي البساط احمدي ههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه 
لا يا اوختشى دول اتنين مش واحد :t32:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *
> *لا يا اوختشى دول اتنين مش واحد :t32:*


 آي آي آي بتضربيني ليه طيب هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفة الكومنت الللى على الصورة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههه




*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يعنى يوم مااتصور مع فاتن الحلو ووالثعبان الراجل يجى يقولى تعالى خدى الصور الساعة 8 الصبح
مين دا اللى هيجيلك الساعة 8 الصبح ياعم ؟!

بس دى كانت اجمل فقرة







​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااه من امبارح وانا زعلان جدااااااااا على موقف حصل بينى وبين صاحب ليا
الظاهر اننا بقينا فى زمن معدش فيه اصحاب بجد​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفا ليه بضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفا ليه بضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*انا بقى عارفه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقولك ايه قومى بجد يلهوووووووووووى مش عارفه اعمل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفا ليه بضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
تعيشى وتضحكى يا حبو 
اوعى تكونى خايفة من الطوفان *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تعبانه جدا---صداااااع جامد و احساس بان معدتى مقلوبه--- و عينى هتقع من الجمجمه


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## چاكس (8 ديسمبر 2013)

شكل الماوس الجديد حلو ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندى صداع فظيع 
مخلينى مش طايقة نفسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (9 ديسمبر 2013)

متنح جامد بدون اسباب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هى طالبت معايا رخامة دلوقتى ^_^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

احساس رائع اما تكون الدنيا برد
ويكون معاك كوبايه حمص الشام
سخنه ومشطشة
واااااو بجد احساس في منتهي الروعه
اهو دا احساسي في تلك اللحظة
ويخربيت دا احساس ياجدعان





فظيع فظيع فظيع
انا نفسي الكوبايه متخلصش بجد : )​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
HAVE ANICE TIME
IM WAITING
؛،؛​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هــــدوء​


----------



## zaki (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احساس رائع اما تكون الدنيا برد
> ويكون معاك كوبايه حمص الشام
> سخنه ومشطشة
> واااااو بجد احساس في منتهي الروعه
> ...



*المشروب دا اسمة المصرى الاصلى 

( حلابسة)  مش حمص الشام
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سقعانة اووووووى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2013)

هموت من السقاعة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبانة جدااا*​


----------



## kawasaki (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*عـن ڪلـمـۃ وجـعـتـڪ بـس ضـحـڪت وهـزرت عـــآدي ولـمـآ قـعـدت لـوحـدڪ مـعـرفـتـش تـبـطـل عـيـآط *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*كنت بموت ورجعت فى كلامى*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*لسة تعبان وسقعان
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>



*بضم صوتى لصوتك يا بيبى *
*واى ملل *
*انها مملة ملل ممل بالملاليل الممللة*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بضم صوتى لصوتك يا بيبى *
> *واى ملل *
> *انها مملة ملل ممل بالملاليل الممللة*​


اه يارورو
دا ملل مملول اخر مله:shutup22:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبان نفسينة اوووووووى
اكتر من جسدين 
وكليهم تعب لايطاق
*


----------



## zaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​*انا عايز  مناخير جديدة 
اللى عندى خلاص ...........   بح​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*أحنا أسفين يا صيف ههههههههههه​*


----------



## kawasaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشكر ربنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



*البرد يعمل اكتر من كده
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *البرد يعمل اكتر من كده
> هههههههههههههه​*



*ههههههههههههههه
 ايوه يا مايكل انا شبها دلوقتى 
تقدر تقول لحاف متنقل فى البيت هههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههه انا عاملة كدا *



​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايوه يا مايكل انا شبها دلوقتى
> تقدر تقول لحاف متنقل فى البيت هههههههه
> *​



*لا حقك الصراحة
وانا شوية شوية وشكلى هعمل زيك
الهوا بقى جااااااامد خاااااالص وشكلها هتمطر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *لا حقك الصراحة
> وانا شوية شوية وشكلى هعمل زيك
> الهوا بقى جااااااامد خاااااالص وشكلها هتمطر​*


*ههههههههه يلا خليها تكمل 
ماهى ناقصة *:fun_lol:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2013)

؛،؛
مضي آلكثير
؛،؛


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*دخل الشتا ‬ فجأة
 والرعد كمان فجأة
 وتلجت‬ من المفاجأة
 و نزلت دمعتشي  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*عايز ترفع علامة رابعة أتفضل...... عايز تغنى تسلم الأيادى أتفضل....... 
عايز مرسى يرجع أحلم... عايز السيسى رئيسى حقك
 عايز دستور 2013 بالمادة 219 ولا من غيرها أتكلم 
 عايز الأنتخابات قائمة ولا فردى عيش عايز محاكمات عسكرية 
ولا شايفها ديكتاتورية أنت وشوقك
  المهم يالا خلصوا على بعض أو أخلصوا من اللى أنتم فيه
 الصورة دى وصمة عار على كل من فى اليلد دى.... 
 الصورة دى تثبت أن كلكم كدابين لا عندكم دين ولا مبادئ...
 الصورة دى تقول ان البلد دى لم تفقد فقط عقلها إنما فقدت ايضا إحساسها
*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*متفائله .!​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شراب ,, ولابسه
كوفيه ,, ولابسه
كابتشو ,, ولابسه
جاكت تقيل ,, ولابسه
جوانتي ,, وحياة ربنا لابسه
وبرضو سقعانه
اولع في نفسي يعني عشان ادفي ولا ايه




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شراب ,, ولابسه
> كوفيه ,, ولابسه
> كابتشو ,, ولابسه
> جاكت تقيل ,, ولابسه
> ...


ههههههههههه
هو الواحد تحت البطانية ماشي 
بس مش البرد اللي هو يعني 
حتي اسالي رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الجو بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*سيبولي انا الطلعه دي يا جدعان 
بالاصاله عن نفسي 
وبالنيابه عن الاعضاء كلانتهم 
هقولها وبكل ثقه 

برداااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

انا امنية حياتي 
دلوقتي اني صوابعيني يدفوووو 
حاسة ان صوباعي الصغنن نشف مش بيتحرك 
واللي غايظني كل شوية اروح لماما احط ايدي على اديها الاقيها دافياااااا 
اشمعنى انا هااااا


----------



## Bent Jesus (12 ديسمبر 2013)

حيره وزهق من المذاكره


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي انام ومش عارفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*لابسة خمناشر حتة وشراب ولكلوك 
اعمل ايه تانى بس ياربى علشان ماحسش بالبرد *​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

حاجه غريبه  ..  رجليا   مش  حاسس  بيهم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عمرى ماسقعت كدة قبل كدة
​


----------



## چاكس (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*معنديش سخان .. بس احساس ***** بعد دش بارد .. *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مخنوق 
النت بطئ خالص 
حد يدلني هوكدة في مصر ولا الفلاشة اللي بطيئة 
اعمل اية 
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بردانة اوي*​


----------



## kawasaki (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*المطرة شغاله زي الحنفية*


*هاموت وربنا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بقيت ماشية فى البيت شبه الكرة الشراب ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

هموت واحمر شوية سودانى فى الفرن وانزل تحت البطانية
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*بشرب نسكافيه وبسمع فيروز 
ولابسة الدولاب كله وبرضوا بردانة *



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2013)

برررررد
صقيع. اتجمد هههههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا من البداية ياسقاعة بتحمل
وخلاص بقى صوابعى هتنمل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااه ايه الحر اللى انا فيه ده 
بفكر اطلع اصيف هههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياااااااااه ايه الحر اللى انا فيه ده
> بفكر اطلع اصيف هههههههههه*



ماهو فى مصر
الجو حار ملزق صيفا
غريب جدا شتاءا :smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

طول عمري اعرف ان الشراب بيدفي الرجل
اول مره اعرف ان الرجل هي اللي بتسقع الشراب
:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه انا عاملة زيها كدا *




​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

برد برضه ..  بس  أحسن  من  أمبارح​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)

حاولت انام لقيت الحاف مش مكفى وبرضه سقاعنة حطيت على اللحاف بطانية برضه سقاعنة
قوم اية بقى ؟!
قولت اتفرج على التيفزيون يمكن انسى البرد شوية 
لقيتنى برده سقاعنة 
قوم اية بقى ؟!
قومت اتغديت وقولت اقعد ع منتدى الكنيسة شوية ولقتنى مش سقاعنة
عشان لما كلنا بنبقى موجودين بندفى بعض بكلمنا واحساسنا الجميل
​


----------



## kawasaki (14 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## max mike (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*نشكر الله
ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا 
كويس خالص


----------



## روزا فكري (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2013)

تسجيل...


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (15 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*راجعة من الكنيسة شبعانة روحيا
ومبسوطة اووووووووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

برررررررررررررد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مللت الحياه و تعبت منها.   .


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عليا امتحان بعد اسبوع
انا خايف مطلعش الاول 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*أشعر كمن لا يستطيع الاحساس
انفاسي تتواري ويصيبها الاحتباس 
يصيبني .....

لا اعلم ما يصيبني 
كما قلت 
انا فاقد الاحساس*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مبسوطه اصل الجو برد اوووي ^_^

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مبسوطه اصل الجو برد اوووي ^_^
> 
> ​


*حقيقى وانا هفرقع من كتر الانبساط 
حرام عليكى يا روما 
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حقيقى وانا هفرقع من كتر الانبساط
> حرام عليكى يا روما
> هههههههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
بحب الشتا وكمان بتلج يالهوتي :mus13::fun_lol:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*






اة وربنا
دى حكيكة ():
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*احساس زباله بجد
الموبيل فاصل شحن
وجيت البيت لقيت النور قاطع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*حاسة انى قاعدة فى الفريزر*
*هموت من البرد *​


----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*واهى ايام وبتعدى كلها بقت شبه بعضها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*سقعااااانة قاعدة تحت البطانية وبردوا سقعانة *​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

احساس جمييييل حين تعيش في هذه الحياه لهدف 
وددت لتصل اليه في يوم من الايام فيتحقق في نهايه الطريييق ربي حقق ما اتمناه


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مبسوط  ...  ربنا  مش  سايبنا*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

نشكر ربنا .....


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*متلجة بقى
اة يانى ياحوستى يانى ياما
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*لا جديد تحت الشمس
ويبقى الوضع على ما هو عليه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)

كل شئ تمام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مودى مش حلوووووو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مكسلة اقوم 
وورايا تلاوي مبلبله
قصدي بلاوي متلتله


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*سقعانة ومتكتكة 
نفسى ادفى يا نااااااااااس *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*حاسة بتعزية كبيرة *​


----------



## max mike (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش عارف ليه خايف من المستقبل
كله بايدك يااااااااااارب
انا سلمتك كل امورى​*


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*مخنوق جداااااااا
بسبب ناس يلا 
ربنا يسامحهم
*


----------



## aalyhabib (19 ديسمبر 2013)

ربي وألهي ... تكفيني نعمتك

ولست محتاجا منهم !!
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*الفلاشة خلصت ودخلت من الفوون *

*واااااااء *

*قمة الملل*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*عادى
نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

احساسي بالطمانينه والرااااحه ... ^_^

ربي كن معي ولا تكن علي ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

فاقده الاحساس بنعمة الاحساس !​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

احساس جمييييل لما نكون نشيطين



^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مصدع حبتين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

حاسة اني عايزة اقولي نكتة عشان اضحكني فاهقولي :fun_lol:


بيقولي مره واحد مصري وواحد سوداني قاعدين مع بعض
فالمصري بيقول للسوداني ... انا اخويا مات من كتر الهموم
فراح السوداني رد عليه وقاله .. اما هو مش قد الهموم
بيستهمي ليه:new6:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارفة لية حاسة انى جعانة
اة حاسة مش متاكدة ^_^
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2013)

قرفانه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة حاسة انى هقوم اجيب اخويا من شعره وتخانق معاه خناقة لرب السماء دلوقتى
والبادى اظلم ياكو تش ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*احساس منيل بستين الف نيله *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مش مبسوطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2013)

لا مش فى المود خالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

​*حاسة انى فرحااااانة*​


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*احباااااااااااااااط ما بعده احباط
النفسية فى النازل​*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مش حاسة بحاجة خالص


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*احساس بالجوووع

*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مش مستغربة طبعا عشان دة الشئ المتوقع !!!!!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

حاسس اني دماغي هتضرب وهشتري عربية 
علشان مفيش حد احسن من حد
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مرهقه​*


----------



## aalyhabib (22 ديسمبر 2013)

منين  أجيب  أحساس !!  مافي !!
دمروه  الأرهابين​


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*No Comment​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

خايفة و قلقانة


----------



## چاكس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مش عارف بس حاسس بشويه حزن*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

حزينة اووووووووووي


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*حزيييييييين
ونفسيتى تحت الصفر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*كااااااااااان يوم جميل اووووووووى 
انبسطت جدا بوجود ربنا فيه 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آكره حينمآ آكون مشغولآ ،، مشغولآ بعملي ،، ومشغولآ عن رفقتي آلمُحبه ،،

Miss All

؛،؛​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

حآسس آنو في "عفورتو ف آلتوبيك" بيتبع آسلوب آلكر وآلفر ف آلتقييمآت ،، مش عآرف شآمم ريحة حد آعرفه؟ ،،ريحة شرآآب"

؛،؛​*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

نعسانة اوي بس مش جايلي نوم


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مكتئبه جداااا


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندى صداع شديد ودى تلات كوباية
شاى اشربها واخدت العلاج بتاع
الصداع ومفيش فايدة 
دماغى هتنفجر
*


----------



## max mike (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*نفسى افرح يارب​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مرهقة اووووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مدغدغة


----------



## max mike (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفيش جديد​*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جوووووعااااااااانة 
يا ترى هاكل مين النهاردة ع العشا ؟
قصدي هاكل ايه هههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

لاول مرة 
منذ 12
جاني دور انفلونذا 
بس مسيطر علية 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

بسمع اغنية لحسام حبيب بس التسجيل بتاعها وحش
عشان فيه واحد صوته بشع بيغني مع حسام
احساسي دلوقتي متعصبة مش عارفة انسجم مع الاغنية :ranting:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بسمع اغنية لحسام حبيب بس التسجيل بتاعها وحش
> عشان فيه واحد صوته بشع بيغني مع حسام
> احساسي دلوقتي متعصبة مش عارفة انسجم مع الاغنية :ranting:


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


بتتريقي عليا يا سكيننة ماشي ماشي
مين دلوقتي بقى اللي بيغتت ع التاني :spor22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بتتريقي عليا يا سكيننة ماشي ماشي
> مين دلوقتي بقى اللي بيغتت ع التاني :spor22:



:01A0FF~139:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*
 بطارية اللاب خلصت *
*وفتحت من الفون 
اهى اهى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :01A0FF~139:​


 :t32:





> *بطارية اللاب خلصت
> وفتحت من الفون
> اهى اهى
> *


احسن احسن ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> :t32:
> 
> 
> احسن احسن ههههههههه


*فرحانه فيا يا ميرا 
:190vu:
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

هو الاب مفيهوش شاحن 
انا اساسا خالع البطارية خالص 
موصلة مباشر بالشاحن 
وكمان تحت البطانية 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو الاب مفيهوش شاحن
> انا اساسا خالع البطارية خالص
> موصلة مباشر بالشاحن
> وكمان تحت البطانية
> ...


*ماهو انا كسلانة اقوم احطه فى الشاحن 
الدنيا برد ههههه 
قولت الموبايل هيقضى الغرض وخلاص
*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فرحانه فيا يا ميرا *
> *:190vu:*


 لا يا روح قلبي مش تزعلي يا بطتي
انا بضحك معاكي يا سكيننة يا اختي :Love_Mailbox:
يلا اشحني اللاب و تعالي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

هو الكسل كويس في الظروف دي 
انا لما مكسلتش امبارج اخدت دور برد
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا يا روح قلبي مش تزعلي يا بطتي
> انا بضحك معاكي يا سكيننة يا اختي :Love_Mailbox:
> يلا اشحني اللاب و تعالي




*ههههههه ﻻ مش قادرة اقوم من تحت البطانية 
انا هحاول انام ههههه 
لو منمتش هرجعك تانى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه ﻻ مش قادرة اقوم من تحت البطانية *
> *انا هحاول انام ههههه *
> *لو منمتش هرجعك تانى*


 خلاص مش مشكلة
خليكي تحت البطانية ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندي امتحان الصبح ومش فاكر اي
 حاجه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*زورى واجعنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندي امتحان الصبح ومش فاكر اي
> حاجه*​



*برشم وريح دماغك ههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مخنوق اوى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *برشم وريح دماغك ههههههههه*​



ياااااااااااااا ريت ينفعى
ده اللي بينادي علي المراقب بصوت عالي 
بيتشلوح


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندى احتقان فى الزور 
ودور برد جااامد 
هاااااااااتسى *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

متوازن .. مع  تحفز  ضد  هؤلاء   
​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

كان  الله في  العون
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنـا بـحـسـد نـفـسـي عـلـيـا
 أنـا فـعـلاً مـعـجـبة بـيـا
 أنـا لـو يـنـفـع كـنـت أجـري
 عـلـشـان أتـقـدمـــ لـيـا
 و أغـمـزلـي و أعـاكـس فـيـا
 و أوحـشـنـي شـويـهْ شـويـهْ
 و أدلـع روحـي بـروحـي
 و أخـرج و أجـيـبـلـي هـديـهْ
 و أفـضـل أحـبـنـي و أسـعـدنـي
 و أبـسـطـنـي كـتـيـر و أوعـدنـي
 و فـ يـومـــ لـمـا أطـلـب إيـدي
 أتـنـك أوي ، و أرفـضـنـي





*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*عندى دور برد فظيع*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جسمى كله متكسر
وسنانى وبتوجعنى
وجعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

،،FRIENDS

،،!Making a hundred friends is not a big deal

،،The big deal 

،،is to make a single friend

،،who will stand by your side

،،even when hundreds are against you

،،

،،Thanks for being my friend !!!

،،
Kelvin Tim
،،
؛،؛​*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

_A__bsolutely True_​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 ديسمبر 2013)

متضايقه ومش مبسوطه​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

عندي خراج في درسي هيموتني


----------



## zaki (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*العربية اللى حيلتى باظت ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*احساس باللاشعور *​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

عمالة بعطسسس
هآآآآتسي


----------



## max mike (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ماشى الحال
اهى ايام وبنعيشها​*


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)

فرحانة 
اشكر ربنا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

حاسة اني بعدت عن المنتدي سنة مش اسبوع بس 
​


----------



## max mike (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*مصدع وجسمى كله واجعنى .. الظاهر خدت دور برد شديد​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 ديسمبر 2013)

نجحت
هاي ي 
​


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2013)

زهقت من التعب


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

احساسي دلوقتي
 نفسي افرح فرحة كاملة مش اضحك ضحكة صغيرة و بعديها اعيط عياط جامد


----------



## چاكس (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*لقينا بعض *


----------



## Samir poet (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعبان 
برد وسخونة
وترجيع بقالى فترة كبيرة على كدا
ربنا يسترها بقى لتكن مشئية ربنا
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*اممممممممممممم
وكم من امممممم كانت تعنى كفاية كذب بقى

( ودا احساسى )
*​


----------



## max mike (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*مع اننا داخلين على سنة جديدة المفروض اكون فرحان ومتفائل
لكن للأسف العكس​*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *مع اننا داخلين على سنة جديدة المفروض اكون فرحان ومتفائل​*
> 
> *لكن للأسف العكس*​


حتى الايام حلاوتها  راحت زيها زى اى حاجة حلوة ماتت​


----------



## max mike (1 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> حتى الايام حلاوتها  راحت زيها زى اى حاجة حلوة ماتت​



*الايام كلها بقت زى بعضها للأسف ياجون
دايما نقول اللى جاى يمكن يكون احسن لكن بييجى بنلاقيه ازفت من اللى قبله
عشان كده بطلت اعشم نفسى بحاجة تفرح عشان حتى لو مجتش يبقى مفرقتش​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2014)

*متفائلة
رقم 14 دا حساه شكله شيك كدا
وابن حلال ومسمسم 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2014)

ضيقه كبيررررررررررة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*احساس بالخنقة 
كالعادة لازم حاجة تعكر مزاجى *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 يناير 2014)

***
حآسس بهدوووووووء فى آلكنيسه

يآللي آنت سهرآن متسبنيش لوحدي

آرجوكـ قيمني كي تزول وحدتي

وآآآ وحدتآه،،

**​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)

امم جعانة
عاوزة اكل عشان انزل بقى اشوف اللى ورايا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

مش متفاءلة نهائي


----------



## max mike (2 يناير 2014)

*احساسى امممممممم مش عارف
بس هو كل الاحاسيس الوحشة والحزينة والكئيبة .. كلهم معمولين كوكتيل مع بعض ومش عايزين يفارقونى​*


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2014)

حزينة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2014)

*متفائلة اوووووووي
ومعرفش ليه
بس متشفائلة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*
متعكننة اخر عكننة *​


----------



## Zion3000 (2 يناير 2014)

فرحان كتير


----------



## zaki (2 يناير 2014)

*أووووف​*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

مية مية اقوى من اي شئ ممكن يكسرني ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يناير 2014)

سجل يا منتدى حبو لسئ مش نامت لحد دلوقت هههههههه 
تصبحوا. على خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سجل يا منتدى حبو لسئ مش نامت لحد دلوقت هههههههه
> تصبحوا. على خير



*ههههههههههههههه تصدقى فعلا مصدقتش 
اول ما شوفت مشاركة ليكى 
مسكت الموبايل بصيت فى الساعة 
قولت اتاكد يمكن انا مش واخدة بالى ولسة الوقت بدرى هههههه 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

ترقب  !!

ياتري  ولاد  الأيه .. هايعملوا  أيه !!

واللي  ع  المنابر ..  هايقولوا  ايه !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

منشكحة انشكاح السنين
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

:ura1:النهاردة اسعد يوم في حياتي :ura1:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2014)

***
عندي آمتحآن بكره،،صلولي،،

لسآ عآرف آمبآرح،؟؟

**​*


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2014)

*Sooooooo Saaaaaaaaaaad​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

بردانة اوى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يناير 2014)

زعلان شوية


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

---------------​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2014)

*مصدعه جـــــدااااااا 
جدا
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (3 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مصدعه جـــــدااااااا
> جدا
> *​


وانتى ازاى مصدعه وقاعده قدام الكمبيوتر--اه هو الصداع مخليكى قافله الفيس:t9:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2014)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> وانتى ازاى مصدعه وقاعده قدام الكمبيوتر--اه هو الصداع مخليكى قافله الفيس:t9:


دا بدل ماتقوليلي سلامتك:t7:

وبعدين فيس ايه اللي مقفول
طول عمري بقول عليكي حولة
محدش مصدقني:w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2014)

*مدغدغة وكل حتة فى جسمى بتنده على اختها 
بس الحمد لله خلصت اخيراااااااااا 
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (3 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مدغدغة وكل حتة فى جسمى بتنده على اختها
> بس الحمد لله خلصت اخيراااااااااا
> *​


ولما انتوا مش قد النضافه والترويق  بتنضفوا ليه:w00t:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (3 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دا بدل ماتقوليلي سلامتك:t7:
> 
> وبعدين فيس ايه اللي مقفول
> طول عمري بقول عليكي حولة
> محدش مصدقني:w00t:​


انا اللى حوله الفيس بتاعك مقفول من بعد ما كلمتينى عليه المغرب --انتى عامله اوف لاين -----على العموم افتحى الفيس عشان عايزه ابعتللك الصور عليه:heat::heat::heat::heat:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يناير 2014)

مش غارف انام 
يا جماعة لو سمحتم 
الصوت 

























































مبحوح مش قادر 
اتكلم 
مع اني مصيت 5عيدان قصب 
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2014)

*آنت آلذي بيده كل شيء

آحمي آلجميع يآرب 

وآنتصر لآجل آسمك

آظهر مكآئد آللصوص

لآ يدخل لص آبدآ حظيرتكـ

ولآ يقدر آحد من يد آبي آن يسرق

آنت ترآنآ يآ رب آلمجد ،،

 نحن آيضآ فيك نحتمي ،،

 ولآجل آسمك نحمل صليبنآ بكل مآفيه،،​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2014)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> ولما انتوا مش قد النضافه والترويق  بتنضفوا ليه:w00t:



*هههههههههههههههه غلطة وندمااان عليهاااااا 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

*قلقانة اوي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
مفيش شئ جديد يتقال​*


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

لست  قلقا  وأنا معاك
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يناير 2014)

متعزية اووووووي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

*احساس بالارتياح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتيني اما غسلت الحمام
وقفت عالباب وبقيت كل اللي داخل اقوله هتعمل ايه جوه
واياك الاقي نقطه ميه عالارض
وحذاري الاقي شعرايه عالحوض
ومش عايزة حد يهوب ناحية البانيو اعتبروه مش موجود
بجد كان هاين عليا  مدخلش حد خالص:wub:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتيني اما غسلت الحمام
> وقفت عالباب وبقيت كل اللي داخل اقوله هتعمل ايه جوه
> واياك الاقي نقطه ميه عالارض
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون وانا بعمل كدا صدقينى 
امال اعمل واخلص والدنيا تبوظ قبل العيد وتعبى يروح هدر 
حاشا وماشا كله يتذنب لحد العيد هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون وانا بعمل كدا صدقينى
> امال اعمل واخلص والدنيا تبوظ قبل العيد وتعبى يروح هدر
> حاشا وماشا كله يتذنب لحد العيد هههههههههههههه*​


*انتي عارفه اما هافرش السجاد
مش هخلي حد يدوس عليه:t32:

يطيروا بقا من فوقيه
يتصرفوا ماليش فيه
دا انا تعبت اوي في غسيله وفرشه:dance:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي عارفه اما هافرش السجاد
> مش هخلي حد يدوس عليه:t32:
> 
> يطيروا بقا من فوقيه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه 
لا مش لدرجة دى يا لولو 
حرام عليكى *
*احنا كدا هنعذبهم معانا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا مش لدرجة دى يا لولو
> حرام عليكى *
> *احنا كدا هنعذبهم معانا *​


*خليهم يتعذوا 
زي مانا اتعذبت
الله:smil12:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خليهم يتعذوا
> زي مانا اتعذبت
> الله:smil12:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه 
ده انتى مفترية يابت :dance:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ده انتى مفترية يابت :dance:*​


*مانتي مش هتحسي بيا
لانك بتجيبي ام كيرلس تتعذب مكانك:yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانتي مش هتحسي بيا
> لانك بتجيبي ام كيرلس تتعذب مكانك:yahoo:
> *​


*ههههههههههههههه ما انا بساعدها يابت 
وبتعب بردوا الله 
طول النهار بقف على رجلى معاها الافيها ايشى الخرطوم 
ايشى مش عارف ايه 
افتحى الحنفية اقفلى الحنفية 
ده انا لو بعمل مش هتعب كدا هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ما انا بساعدها يابت
> وبتعب بردوا الله
> طول النهار بقف على رجلى معاها الافيها ايشى الخرطوم
> ايشى مش عارف ايه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بتتعبي بجد
الله يكون في عونك ويعينك
:wub:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بتتعبي بجد
> الله يكون في عونك ويعينك
> :wub:
> *​


*شامة ريحة تريقة 
صح بتتريقى يابت :t32:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شامة ريحة تريقة
> صح بتتريقى يابت :t32:*​


*يتقطع لساني
لو مكنتش بتريق:a63:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يتقطع لساني
> لو مكنتش بتريق:a63:
> 
> *​


*الف سلامة على لسانك يا روحى 
لو ماكنش بيتريق هع هع *:t32:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الف سلامة على لسانك يا روحى
> لو ماكنش بيتريق هع هع *:t32:​


:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*بمناسبة التنضيف
نفسي اعرف مفرد كلمة مواعين ايه:t9::t9:*​​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بمناسبة التنضيف
> نفسي اعرف مفرد كلمة مواعين ايه:t9::t9:*​​


*طووووووووول عمرك ذكية 
انا عن نفسى مخى واخد اجازة 
اليومين دووول 
هى ناقصة *:t32:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طووووووووول عمرك ذكية
> انا عن نفسى مخى واخد اجازة
> اليومين دووول
> هى ناقصة *:t32:​


*هههههههههه
انتي مش عارفه يابت مفردها ايه
اكيد معوناية طبعا:smil12:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه
> انتي مش عارفه يابت مفردها ايه
> اكيد معوناية طبعا:smil12:
> *​



*لا يابت غلط 
موعناية ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يابت غلط
> موعناية ههههههههه
> *​


*وليه ماتكونش معونة:smil12:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وليه ماتكونش معونة:smil12:*​


*ايه الجهل ده يابت ههههه 
هى مواعين 
تبقى موعناية 
او موعينة هع هع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه الجهل ده يابت ههههه
> هى مواعين
> تبقى موعناية
> او موعينة هع هع *​


*خلاص احنا هنزعل ليه
نلغي كلمة مواعين دي خالص من مطبخنا
ونمشيها كوبايات واطباق وحلل وطسات:yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص احنا هنزعل ليه
> نلغي كلمة مواعين دي خالص من مطبخنا
> ونمشيها كوبايات واطباق وحلل وطسات:yahoo:
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
على رايك 
طب لو جدعة قوليلى مفرد اخطبوط *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> على رايك
> طب لو جدعة قوليلى مفرد اخطبوط *​


*انتي بتهزري صح
طيب اما تقوليلي مفرد مشاعر ايه 
هبقا اقولك مفرد اخطبوط:yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي بتهزري صح
> طيب اما تقوليلي مفرد مشاعر ايه
> هبقا اقولك مفرد اخطبوط:yahoo:
> *​​


*
:t9::t9::t9:
مشاعر شاعر شعر شعرية 
اممممممممم مشعر ههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:
> مشاعر شاعر شعر شعرية
> اممممممممم مشعر ههههههه
> [/B][/CENTER]


*رورو روحي نامي

قال مشعر قال
لا طبعا مفردها مشعور:smil12:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو روحي نامي
> 
> قال مشعر قال
> لا طبعا مفردها مشعور:smil12:
> *​


*انتى بتطردينى دى اخرتها 
طب هى بقى لا مشعر ولا مشعور 
هى شعور ههههههههه :dance:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى بتطردينى دى اخرتها
> طب هى بقى لا مشعر ولا مشعور
> هى شعور ههههههههه :dance:
> *​


ههههههههههههههههه 
اطردك ايه بس لا عشت ولا كنت
 دا انا بكرشك يابيبي :smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اطردك ايه بس لا عشت ولا كنت
> دا انا بكرشك يابيبي :smil12:​


*اها اذا كان كدا ماشى 
طويب هقولك تصبحى على كرشة 
يووووووه على طرده لا مش هى دى برضوا 
تصبحى على خير يا بيبى :new8::new8:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 يناير 2014)

*ﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭﺩﺓ*
* ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺭﻳﺤﺘﻪ ﻣﻌﻔﻨﺔ ﺃﻭﻱ ﺯﻱ ﻣﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻤﺎﺵ ﺑﻘﺎﻟﻪ 10 ﺳﻨﻴﻦ.*
* ﻓﺒﺼﻴﺖ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻓﻲﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﺃﺷﻮﻑ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻓﺎﺿﻲ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻠﻘﺘﺶ . *
*ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻗﻒ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻗﺔ ﻓﻘﻠﺘﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﺍﻗﻌﺪ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ . *
*ﻗﺎﻟﻲ ﻻ ﺍﺭﺗﺎﺡ ﺍﻧﺕ ﻳﺎ ﺑﻨﻰ ﻗﻠﺘﻠﻪ ﻻ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻴﺼﺤﺶ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺎﺝ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻧﺎﺯﻝ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ. *
*ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻗﻌﺪ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﻭﺷﻪ ﺍﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﺑﺺ ﺟﻨﺒﻪ*
* ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺼﻠﻲ وﻗﺎﻟﻲ : ﻣﺤﺪﺵ ﺑﻴﻌﻤﻞ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﻳﺎﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﺐ*


*هع هع هع *​


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2014)

*زمان واحنا صغيرين كنا نفرح خااااااالص بالعيد لما ييجى .. دلوقتى لما الواحد كبر ومشاكله وهمومه كبرت معاه مبقتش فى حاجة بتفرق معاه زى زمان
مش حاسس بفرحة العيد ابدا زى زمان
مخنوووووووووووووق​*


----------



## يهودى (6 يناير 2014)

Graduated


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة لية مش حاسة بالعيد
زى باقى الناس
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

afraid


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*همووت من كتر الضحك 
الله يحرقكم كفاااية *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *همووت من كتر الضحك *​
> *الله يحرقكم كفاااية *​


 مين دول اللي الله يحرقهم
اوعي اكون انا منهم ld:


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

متلجججججججة من الدش الساقع اللي لسة واخداه من حوالي نص ساعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مين دول اللي الله يحرقهم
> اوعي اكون انا منهم ld:


*ههههههههههههههههه دول عيال كدا مغلبنى ههههه 
متقلقيش مش منهم انتى 
*


انت شبعي قال:


> متلجججججججة من الدش الساقع اللي لسة واخداه من حوالي نص ساعة



*دش وساقع :36_19_2:*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه دول عيال كدا مغلبنى ههههه *
> *متقلقيش مش منهم انتى *
> 
> 
> ...


 اهم حاجة ان انا مش منهم :94:
ايون يا معلمة دش ساقع تلج تلج مش قادرة اقولك بجد :vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهم حاجة ان انا مش منهم :94:
> ايون يا معلمة دش ساقع تلج تلج مش قادرة اقولك بجد :vava:


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 ايه نظرة الانبهار دي نفسك في دش ساقع انتي كمان ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

احساس غريب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه نظرة الانبهار دي نفسك في دش ساقع انتي كمان ههههههههه


*لا ده مش انبهاار ده حووول 
بعد اللى سمعته منك ههههههههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ده مش انبهاار ده حووول *
> *بعد اللى سمعته منك ههههههههههههه *


 ههههههههههه
تك تك تك
دة احساسي دلوقتي بتكتك :609bu:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> تك تك تك
> دة احساسي دلوقتي بتكتك :609bu:



*بت انتى قومى من وشى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت انتى قومى من وشى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 انتي اللي قومي من وشي
انا كاتبة احساسي ايش حشرك انتي
يلا اووووووت :act31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انتي اللي قومي من وشي
> انا كاتبة احساسي ايش حشرك انتي
> يلا اووووووت :act31:


*طب مش هأوووت بقى بس هه :t26:*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههه مهاضيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مهاضيم



*ميرسى كليمو 
من بعض هضمكم ههههههههههه 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مش هأوووت بقى بس هه :t26:*


 لا هتأوتي يعني هتأوتي :nunu0000:


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مهاضيم


 هههههههههه
صباح الخير كليمو
مهاضيم و احنا بنتخانق اومال و احنا بنتصالح نبقى عاملين ازاي :smile02


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> صباح الخير كليمو
> مهاضيم و احنا بنتخانق اومال و احنا بنتصالح نبقى عاملين ازاي :smile02








بالطبع مهاضيم مهما تخاتنقتوا 
لانه بعد الخناق هناك صلح وعناق


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> بالطبع مهاضيم مهما تخاتنقتوا
> لانه بعد الخناق هناك صلح وعناق


 يا سلام يا سلام
ايون قول لرورو بقى
يلا يابت يا رورو صالحيني 
مش هصالحك الا بعد ما تجيبيلي صينية بسبوسة :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام
> ايون قول لرورو بقى
> يلا يابت يا رورو صالحيني
> مش هصالحك الا بعد ما تجيبيلي صينية بسبوسة :smile02



*انا هصالحك من غير بسابيس هههههههههه 
اسكتى متفكرنيش الدايت بااااااااااااااظ اهى اهى *


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا هصالحك من غير بسابيس هههههههههه *
> *اسكتى متفكرنيش الدايت بااااااااااااااظ اهى اهى *


 ههههههههه يابت انا اللي هاكل مش انتي
دايت ايه دة اللي هيبوظ :gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه يابت انا اللي هاكل مش انتي
> دايت ايه دة اللي هيبوظ :gun:


*ههههههههههههههههه ما انا هتخن على الريحة :act31:*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ما انا هتخن على الريحة :act31:*


خلاص نقطعلك مناخيرك عشان ما تشميش ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> خلاص نقطعلك مناخيرك عشان ما تشميش ههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 يابت انا بهزر معاكي يابت
الواحد ميعرفش يهزر معاكي
على طول تقفشي كدة :gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه


*بتضحك يا كليمووووو 
عاجبك اللى  بتعمله فيا ميرا ld:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يابت انا بهزر معاكي يابت
> الواحد ميعرفش يهزر معاكي
> على طول تقفشي كدة :gun:


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
اصل معملتش تمارين الصباح 
قولت اعملها فى وشك ههههههههههه *


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

لاء مش عاجبني يا رورو
لازم الضرب يشتغل يلالالالالالالالالا
انا الحكم


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *اصل معملتش تمارين الصباح *
> *قولت اعملها فى وشك ههههههههههه *


 :ranting::ranting::ranting:


> *بتضحك يا كليمووووو
> عاجبك اللى بتعمله فيا ميرا *ld:


انا عملت فيكي حاجة يابت
ثم ان الراجل العجوز دة بتاعي انا محدش يستخدمه غيري ههههههه



> لاء مش عاجبني يا رورو
> لازم الضرب يشتغل يلالالالالالالالالا
> انا الحكم


انت حكم مفتري يا كليمو
انا معملتش حاجة يا جدعان :vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> لاء مش عاجبني يا رورو
> لازم الضرب يشتغل يلالالالالالالالالا
> انا الحكم


*هههههههههههه وااضح انك جااى تهدى النفووس *


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه وااضح انك جااى تهدى النفووس *



ايوة والنبي  مش بكدب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ايوة والنبي  مش بكدب


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
وبتقول والنبى كمان 
لا انت وجودك مع المصريين خطر عليك :smile02
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

هو النبي ساكن بمصر ؟؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> هو النبي ساكن بمصر ؟؟
> ههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههه لا انت بتتعلم كلام مصرى 
انما ايه تمام هههههههههه *


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه لا انت بتتعلم كلام مصرى
> انما ايه تمام هههههههههه *



كمان تمام..
ساكنة عندكم؟؟
ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> كمان تمام..
> ساكنة عندكم؟؟
> ههههههههههه


:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2014)

طويب باااااااااي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طويب باااااااااي


*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااى *


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> طويب باااااااااي


انت رايح تنام ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يناير 2014)

أمتثال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

في تحسن والحمد للة ​


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*يااااارب لو موتى فيه راحة ليا وللى حواليا ارجوووووك ريحنى وريحهم
انا تعبت​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2014)

*هـ ء ..... هـ ء ......... هـ ء 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *هـ ء ..... هـ ء ......... هـ ء
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
مستغربة الصراحة جووو بطوله ده 
تجيله زغطة هء :smil15:*​


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> مستغربة الصراحة جووو بطوله ده
> تجيله زغطة هء :smil15:*​


محصلش !!! 
مين قال انها زغطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> محصلش !!!
> مين قال انها زغطة



*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
امااال ايييه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 يناير 2014)

*مش متفائلة*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

كل الاحاسيس متجمعة في وقت واحد
حزن على قلق على خوف على تفاؤل على تشاؤم على كابة على تطنيش 
كله مع بعضه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 مش هطلق بقى وريني هتعملي ايه هه :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش هطلق بقى وريني هتعملي ايه هه :fun_lol:



*بت يا ميرا خديلك ساتر بدل ما اطلع مللى عليكى هههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا ميرا خديلك ساتر بدل ما اطلع مللى عليكى هههههههه *


طلعيه يا اوختشي مش هيبقى اكتر من مللي هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طلعيه يا اوختشي مش هيبقى اكتر من مللي هههههههه


*امممممممممممم طب حطى مللك على مللى 
ويبقوا مماليل مع بعض *


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2014)

مانتوا لو وراكم مذاكرة مكنش دة بقا حالكم 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امممممممممممم طب حطى مللك على مللى *
> *ويبقوا مماليل مع بعض *


 متفقين
و بعد ما نحطهم على بعض و يبقوا مماليل نعمل فيهم ايه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مانتوا لو وراكم مذاكرة مكنش دة بقا حالكم
> ​


 مذاكرة ؟! :fun_oops:
انا سامعة حد قال كلمة مذاكرة
الكلمة دي بتعصبني يا جدعان محدش يقولها تاني 
انا ما صدقت خلصت من وجع القلب دة


----------



## soul & life (8 يناير 2014)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

+Sameh+ قال:


> مانتوا لو وراكم مذاكرة مكنش دة بقا حالكم
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه 
طب ما انت وراك مذاكرة وزهقاان منها اهو :fun_lol:*​ *احنا عالم فاضية بقى :smil15:*​


انت شبعي قال:


> متفقين
> و بعد ما نحطهم على بعض و يبقوا مماليل نعمل فيهم ايه ؟



*نولع فيهم يا بنتى 
علشان يحلوا عن نفوخنا :new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *
> *طب ما انت وراك مذاكرة وزهقاان منها اهو :fun_lol:*​
> 
> *احنا عالم فاضية بقى :smil15:*​
> ...


 اوكيشن نولع فيهم :2:


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 ماهو دة في صالحك يابنتي عشان الريجيم مش يبوظ :smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماهو دة في صالحك يابنتي عشان الريجيم مش يبوظ :smil15:



*ههههههههههههههه لا اكل الشيكولاتة الاول 
وبعدين ابقى اشوف موضوع الدايت ده *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

زهق وملل 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لا اكل الشيكولاتة الاول *
> *وبعدين ابقى اشوف موضوع الدايت ده *


يا طفسة هههههههه
بس معذورة بصراحة اصل الشيكولاتة دي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي لا تقاوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> زهق وملل
> 
> ​


*ومين سمعك يا جووون 
انضم لاسرة الملل والزهق ههههههه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا طفسة هههههههه
> بس معذورة بصراحة اصل الشيكولاتة دي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي لا تقاوم


*طفسة فى عينك وهو انتى تقدرى تقومى الشيكولاتة :fun_lol:*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طفسة فى عينك وهو انتى تقدرى تقومى الشيكولاتة :fun_lol:*


 مانا بقولك دي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ما تتقاومش
بس انتي طفسة بردو بأمارة البسبوسة بتاعة امبارح فاكرة ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ومين سمعك يا جووون
> انضم لاسرة الملل والزهق ههههههه
> *


لا مهوواضح بصراحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا مهوواضح بصراحة


*هههههههههههههه 
ما احنا بنحاول نخرج من الحالة دى 
بالتهييس :dance:
*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ما احنا بنحاول نخرج من الحالة دى
> بالتهييس :dance:
> *


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2014)

*اممممممممممم تمام .. بس مش قوى
يعتبر احسن من الاول بشوية صغيرين​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

*هنزل بليل
لولولولولولولولوى
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## max mike (9 يناير 2014)

*الظاهر من بره انى فرحان وآخر تمام
لكن من جوايا الم وحزن​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2014)

*نشكر الله .​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يناير 2014)

*من شوية صحيت على صوت ابن خالى
وهو فى 2 ثانوى
قاعد بيذاكر جنب وادنى تربية وطنية
ولا مواطنة تقريبا
والله اعلم
ويقولى كلمة سياسة مشتقة من ساس يسوسو
قومت انا بصتله كدة وقولتله اطلع بره يابتاع سوسو
واقفل الباب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2014)

مش عارفا احساسى-- 
 مش عارفا -- مش مستريحا من الدنيا-- مش عارفا السنين الى جايه مخبيالى ايه ------

ربنا يدبر


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2014)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب لو الحال هيستمر على كده على طول خدنى وريحنى احسن
ارجووووووووووووووك​*


​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

عايشة ....


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2014)

*نفسى اسيب البلد واهج .. بس صعبان عليا والدى ووالدتى 
والدتى دايما تقولى كفاية انك اتغربت وبعدت عنى فى الجيش .. واخوك اتجوز وسابنا عايز تسيبنا انت كمان
وانا مش طايق نفسى مخنووووووووووووق خنقة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا .. كرهت البلد الفقرية دى
تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان
يارب يا تريحنى يا تاخدنى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *نفسى اسيب البلد واهج .. بس صعبان عليا والدى ووالدتى​*
> *والدتى دايما تقولى كفاية انك اتغربت وبعدت عنى فى الجيش .. واخوك اتجوز وسابنا عايز تسيبنا انت كمان*
> *وانا مش طايق نفسى مخنووووووووووووق خنقة ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا .. كرهت البلد الفقرية دى*
> *تعبااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> ...


هي البلد فقرية فعلا مفيهاش كلام
بس مينفعش تسيب والدك و والدتك
هما محتاجينلك 
و محدش عارف يمكن الهجرة تتعبك اكتر
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## max mike (10 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي البلد فقرية فعلا مفيهاش كلام
> بس مينفعش تسيب والدك و والدتك
> هما محتاجينلك
> و محدش عارف يمكن الهجرة تتعبك اكتر
> ربنا يفرح قلبك




*مش عارف بجد 
بس انا مخنوق وتعباااااااان على الآخر
نفسيتى تحت الصفر
صليلى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *مش عارف بجد *
> *بس انا مخنوق وتعباااااااان على الآخر*
> *نفسيتى تحت الصفر*
> 
> *صليلى*​


 صلوات العدرا و القديسين


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

العادي بتاعي
د . م . ت
دايما مش تمام


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2014)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​*



​


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2014)

*عندي دور برد مشلفطني عالأخر
ومخليني نايمة 20 ساعه متواصل
*​​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

في البتشينجان


----------



## max mike (11 يناير 2014)

*نشكر الله
كنت بتكلم مع واحد صاحبى انهاردة وبفضفض معاه فقلى كلمتين حسيت ان ربنا باعتلى رسالة من خلالهم وبيقولى متقلقش انا مش ناسيك وكل شئ بأوانه وهعوضك اضعاف اضعاف
بشكرك يارب انك طمنتنى وواثق فيك وفى عملك من اجلى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

نفسي انام و مش عارفة :a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)

*احساس  بالملل الممل بالمملول المملل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2014)

*زفت جدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2014)

*مبسوووطه جدااااا ومنتظره يوم الجمعه بفارغ الصبر ​*


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2014)

*نشكر الله على كل حال
انا واثق انى شغلك الشاغل وانك مش هتسيبنى ابداااااااااا​*


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2014)

الحرية لمن يفهمها


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2014)

*هدﻭﺀ ، ﺇﺭﻫاﻕ ، ﻭﻋﻴﻮﻥ ﻧاﻋﺴﺔ ﻭﻣﺰﺍجا لا ﺃﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺎﺫا ﻳﺮﻳﺪ .. !*​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2014)

:36_19_1:​
*تفكير​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 يناير 2014)

*زفت اكتر من الاول 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2014)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

:t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:

بس كدة​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يناير 2014)

طهقانة من العيشة كلها


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)

حزينة​


----------



## max mike (12 يناير 2014)

*فى حاجات كتير وصراعات اكتر جوايا هى منتهتش بس بحاول انساها شوية واطنشها شويتين عشان اعرف اعيش
ما هى العيشة لو استمرت بيهم هموت ناقص عمر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


 مين مزعلك يا بطتي ؟
حاولت اقيمك قالي يجب ان تعطي للبعض سمعات قبل اعطاءها ل رورو مرة اخرى


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

زهقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

:010105~332:   :36_19_5:   :010105~332:   :36_19_5:
​​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 يناير 2014)

عندي حالة من فقدان الامل في كل شئ


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2014)

*بحاول اكون متفائل​*


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2014)

مفيش يوم بيكمل عدل للاخر


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> مفيش يوم بيكمل عدل للاخر


*ههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان الفلاشة باظت 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2014)

فى العادى


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2014)

اتعصبت والقاولون تعبنى 
كفايه عليكم مشاركات كدة الشهر ده


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2014)

أشتياق


----------



## Alcrusader (13 يناير 2014)

أمل بالأفضل، ويا رب أصل إلى ما اتمناه


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## max mike (13 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
اهى ايام وبنعيشها​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

معرفش مالي


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 يناير 2014)

*مش مبسوطة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2014)

مرتاح علشان  روحت الاستفتاء


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

زززززفت​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 يناير 2014)

*هو مفيش حد مبسوط في المنتدي خالص ؟!؟

*​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

تفاؤل


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

متفائل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*نشكر ربنا
مبسوطة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

تعبان ومرهق وقرفان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2014)

حاسةة اني بردانة مش عارفة ليه ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2014)

*زهقانة اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 يناير 2014)

حاسس اني في حلم جميل جدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

...................​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

محتاجة ارجع زي زمان
ارجع متدفية و محتمية في حضن يسوع
مفيش حاجة تتعبني و لا حاجة تزعجني
محتاجة ارجع لحياتي مع المسيح
و ايدي اللي ماسكة ايديه
و عيني اللي دوما عليه
محتاجة ارجع ارمي حمولي عليه و قلبي يرجع متعزي و فرحان و مش خايف من حاجة و لا شايل هم الايام
حاسة ان يسوع وحشني اوووووي 
ليا كتير ما اتكلمتش معاه من القلب
ليا كتير ما حستش بوجوده حواليا و جوايا
ليا كتير ما اتكلمتش عنه
احساسي دلوقتي محتاجالك اوي يارب
محتاجالك ترجعني ليك و تضمني بايديك عشان ما ابعدش عنك تاني


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

*أجمل  أحساس  بعد  خروج  الأخوان* 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2014)

*حاسة انى هبتدى يجيلى كرشة نفس لما بسمع سيرة حد 
ياريتنى مافتحت السيرة 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (16 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*صدااااااااااااااااع *​


----------



## sparrow (16 يناير 2014)

ززززززهق


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يناير 2014)

*مخنوقة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> *مخنوقة*​



*مخنوقه ايه بس ده انتى تخنقى بلد بسكانها :bomb:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2014)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> *مخنوقة*​





​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

مترقب  للغد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

aalyhabib قال:


> مترقب  للغد​



*وانا كمان :flowers:​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يناير 2014)

ضغطي واطي اوووووي :36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_46:


----------



## max mike (16 يناير 2014)

*مستغبى نفسى على الآخر
بسبب موقف كده ضريت نفسى بيه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

مصدعة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*مش مبسوووطة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

عاوزة انام يا بشرررررر


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

*عايز انام بس مش عايز انام

leasantr leasantr leasantr*​​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *عايز انام بس مش عايز انام*​
> 
> *leasantr leasantr leasantr*​


 قصدك عايز تنام بس مش عارف تنام :new4:


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> قصدك عايز تنام بس مش عارف تنام :new4:




لأ قصدي عايز انام بس مش عايز انام

عايز انام لأني نعسان

و مش عايز انام لأني بكره يوم وحش 

عايز اخد كل اللي اقدر عليه من النهاردة​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ قصدي عايز انام بس مش عايز انام​
> عايز انام لأني نعسان​
> و مش عايز انام لأني بكره يوم وحش ​
> عايز اخد كل اللي اقدر عليه من النهاردة​


وحشت اليوم ليه بس 
ان شاء الله يكون يوم حلو و نروح القداس نتناول و كله يبقى تمام :flowers:


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> وحشت اليوم ليه بس
> ان شاء الله يكون يوم حلو و نروح القداس نتناول و كله يبقى تمام :flowers:




يارب :shutup22:


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

حرااااان​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

بموت من النعس

وفي نفي الوقت زهقان

زهقاااااااااااان

حاسس بملل فظيع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 يناير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]سيبت فراغ كبير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اكلت عسل و فطير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شربت اتني عصير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمير و شهير و بهير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طفحت جبنة و جرجير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملت شاي تقيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الملل بيعمل كتير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]^_^[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يناير 2014)

مش حاسة بحاجة نهائي :giveup:


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2014)

*يارب اصلح الحال
ارجووووووووووووك​*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2014)

مد وجزر من الاشواق


----------



## kawasaki (17 يناير 2014)

*مهبط *
*وجعان *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة من حبة تقمصت انا واخويا وهيدرا وامى شخصية خالتى اللتاتة ^_^
دا لما نور بيقطع فى شقتنا
بنقلب ذكرياتنا كلها فى قاعدة
عيلة غريبة هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

حزين  ع  اللي  حصل  فيكي  يامصر
  من  الهمج​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2014)

*رضا وارتياح​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة*
*من كتر الضحك اللى ضحكتوا*​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2014)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
فرحنى ارجووووووووووووك 
نفسى افرح​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2014)

زززززززززززززززززززفت 
زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززفت
ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززفت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2014)

تعبانة خالوص وعندي امتحان بكرة .. ومش قادرة اذاكر
صلولي


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)

عارفة واثقة إنه الايام الجاية احسن من الي راحت​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

مخنوقة جدا و قلبي موجوع اوي
الكلمة الوحيدة اللي بتعبر عن حالتي هي
يـــــــــــــــــــارب ....


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 يناير 2014)

ربنا يعدي الكام يوم الجايين علي خير

صلولي​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> تعبانة خالوص وعندي امتحان بكرة .. ومش قادرة اذاكر
> صلولي


 
ربنا  معاكي


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ربنا يعدي الكام يوم الجايين علي خير​
> 
> صلولي​



ربنا  معاك .. شد  حيلك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

نـفـسـي أصـور نـفـسـي فـيـديـو و أنـا نـايـمـهْ 

 بـس عـشـان أعـرف الـشـراب بـيـتـقـلـع إزاي !! ​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> نـفـسـي أصـور نـفـسـي فـيـديـو و أنـا نـايـمـهْ ​
> 
> 
> بـس عـشـان أعـرف الـشـراب بـيـتـقـلـع إزاي !! ​


 ههههههههههههه
صح بأمانة انا كمان فردة شورابي بتتقلع وانا نايمة و كنت فاكرة اني لوحدي اللي بيحصلي كدة
اما تعرفي ابقي قوليلي ينوبك ثواب في اختك :t19:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> صح بأمانة انا كمان فردة شورابي بتتقلع وانا نايمة و كنت فاكرة اني لوحدي اللي بيحصلي كدة
> اما تعرفي ابقي قوليلي ينوبك ثواب في اختك :t19:



*اسكتى بقى احسن الموضوع دا حازاز فى نفسيتى :new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اسكتى بقى احسن الموضوع دا حازاز فى نفسيتى :new6:*​


 و مين سمعك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> و مين سمعك



لا عندى انا اكتر
انا قربت يجيلى انهيار عصبى ياماما
كل ماالبس الشراب القيه واقع ع الملاية لما اصحى
لية ؟
لية ؟
لية ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا عندى انا اكتر​
> 
> انا قربت يجيلى انهيار عصبى ياماما
> كل ماالبس الشراب القيه واقع ع الملاية لما اصحى
> ...


 
انا اللي اكتر ياختي احنا هنفشر من اولها هههههههه
انا جالي انهيار عصبي خلاص انتي لسة هيجيلك
يبقى مين اكتر بقى ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا اللي اكتر ياختي احنا هنفشر من اولها
> انا جالي انهيار عصبي خلاص انتي لسة هيجيلك
> يبقى مين اكتر بقى ؟؟



*بصى هو احنا ناخد شريطين كتوفان
وناكل بطاطس محمرة
وهنبقى زى الفل
سالمو عليكو :new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بصى هو احنا ناخد شريطين كتوفان*
> 
> *وناكل بطاطس محمرة*
> *وهنبقى زى الفل*
> *سالمو عليكو :new6:*​


 ايه الكتوفان دة
دة بتاع الناموس ؟ :fun_lol:
و ايه علاقة البطاطس المحمرة بالموضوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه الكتوفان دة
> دة بتاع الناموس ؟ :fun_lol:
> و ايه علاقة البطاطس المحمرة بالموضوع



بتاع ناموس اية ياابلة ؟
دا مسكن حيوى عشان اللى زيك
قصدى اللى عندهم انهيار عصبى :fun_lol:
والبطاطس المحمرة تعمل حرارة فى الجسم تخلى الشراب يلزق على رجلك :new6:
( نظرية فذة مش كدة )
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بتاع ناموس اية ياابلة ؟
> 
> دا مسكن حيوى عشان اللى زيك
> قصدى اللى عندهم انهيار عصبى :fun_lol:
> ...


عشان اللي زيك دي حاساها شتيمة 
و البطاطس المحمرة تعمل حرارة في الجسم تخلي الشراب يلزق 
يلا ما علينا ما علينا  :new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> عشان اللي زيك دي حاساها شتيمة
> و البطاطس المحمرة تعمل حرارة في الجسم تخلي الشراب يلزق
> يلا ما علينا ما علينا  :new6:



*لا مش بشتم متخافيش 
وبعدين دى نظرية ياماما
زى نظرية الجوافة كدة :fun_lol:
اسكتى انتى ايش فهمك :new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا مش بشتم متخافيش *
> 
> *وبعدين دى نظرية ياماما*
> *زى نظرية الجوافة كدة :fun_lol:*
> *اسكتى انتى ايش فهمك :new6:*​


 نظرية الجوافة بتاعة ايه دية ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> نظرية الجوافة بتاعة ايه دية ؟



*نظرية الجوافة 
مش عارفها ؟
دى مشهووووورة اووووووووووووى
يعنى زى الصوابع اللى هارنا بيها عمك مورشى :new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *نظرية الجوافة *
> 
> *مش عارفها ؟*
> *دى مشهووووورة اووووووووووووى*
> *يعنى زى الصوابع اللى هارنا بيها عمك مورشى :new6:*​


 طب الصوابع و عرفناها لكن الجوافة دي تطلع ايش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب الصوابع و عرفناها لكن الجوافة دي تطلع ايش



اية البت دى بقى ياربى ؟
لية بتحطينى فى مواقف بايخة :new6:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اية البت دى بقى ياربى ؟
> 
> لية بتحطينى فى مواقف بايخة :new6:​


 انتي اللي بتحطي نفسك في مواقف بايخة
اعمل ليكي ايه انا بقى يعني
مش قد النظريات بتتكلمي فيها ليه :bomb:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انتي اللي بتحطي نفسك في مواقف بايخة
> اعمل ليكي ايه انا بقى يعني
> مش قد النظريات بتتكلمي فيها ليه :bomb:



لا ياماما دى نظريات فذة
انتى اللى عقلك مش جايبها
:fun_lol:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا ياماما دى نظريات فذة
> 
> انتى اللى عقلك مش جايبها
> :fun_lol:​


 اوبااااا لا هتغلطي هنغلط بقى و معلش احنا بنتكلم يعني هههههههههه
طيب سيبنا من نظرياتك الفذة و قوليلي انتي اتجوزتي بجد
يعني نقولك مدام لارا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اوبااااا لا هتغلطي هنغلط بقى و معلش احنا بنتكلم يعني هههههههههه
> طيب سيبنا من نظرياتك الفذة و قوليلي انتي اتجوزتي بجد
> يعني نقولك مدام لارا ؟



*لا احنا عندنا اللى بيتجوز فى البلد
مش بنقولها يامدام
ولا اى حاجة
بنقولها ياولية :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا احنا عندنا اللى بيتجوز فى البلد*
> 
> *مش بنقولها يامدام*
> *ولا اى حاجة*
> *بنقولها ياولية :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


 اخس عليكي يا ولية تتجوزي من غير ما تعزميني يصح الكلام دة :fun_lol:
انتي من سوهاج ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اخس عليكي يا ولية تتجوزي من غير ما تعزميني يصح الكلام دة :fun_lol:
> انتي من سوهاج ؟



*هما سوهاج بيقولوا ياولية ؟
اول مرة اعرف
جديدة دى يابت :new6:
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

تفاؤل


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *هما سوهاج بيقولوا ياولية ؟*
> 
> *اول مرة اعرف*
> *جديدة دى يابت :new6:*​


 ايووووون بيقولوا يا ولية
متهيألي كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايووووون بيقولوا يا ولية
> متهيألي كدة



*بس انا مش من سوهاج
انا من الاقصر
الاقصر بلادنا بلادنا سوووواح
فيها الاجانب تستعبط
ولما يجى وقت المرواح ماتبقاش عاوزة تروح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بس انا مش من سوهاج*
> 
> *انا من الاقصر*
> *الاقصر بلادنا بلادنا سوووواح*
> ...


 يا بختشيكي متدفية في الشتا مش زينا بنتكتك من البرد هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا بختشيكي متدفية في الشتا مش زينا بنتكتك من البرد هههههههههه



انتى صدقتى انى من الاقصر
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :boxing:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انتى صدقتى انى من الاقصر
> 
> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :boxing:​


 منين طيب
من سوهاج صح ؟
ايون ايون انتي من سووووهاج


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> منين طيب
> من سوهاج صح ؟
> ايون ايون انتي من سووووهاج



انا من عزبة سعد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kawasaki (18 يناير 2014)

*لاء *
*من شربايه الميمونه *
*مركز اجا - دقهليه *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

*لا من الحاجنية
تصدق ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههه ايه الاماكن الغريبة دي
هو في مكان اسمه شرباية الميمونة ؟
و فين عزبة سعد دية
طب بقولكم ايه انا نازلة اشتري فيشة للاب وراجعة
اوك ؟
يلا باي مؤقت 
راجعالكم اوعوا تمشوا :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2014)

*زفت ومش فى المود خالص
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 يناير 2014)

نعساااااااااااان .. منمتش لسة من امبارح





​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

مرتاح


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2014)

*وحشتنى ضحكتى وابتسامتى وفرحتى
لحد امتى هيفضلوا غايبين عنى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*اوووف ايه الزهق ده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خراب البروفيلات دا متعة تانيه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خراب البروفيلات دا متعة تانيه ​


:t32::t32::t32::t32:​ *ليك يووووووووووووووووم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32:​ *ليك يووووووووووووووووم *​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:


*تصدق يا واد جربت احساسك واحنا بنبوظلك بروفايلك 
احساس رخم اوووى ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدق يا واد جربت احساسك واحنا بنبوظلك بروفايلك
> احساس رخم اوووى ههههههههههههههههه
> *​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
دا جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
انا بجربه دوقتى 
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> دا جميل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> انا بجربه دوقتى
> :smil15::smil15:


*بقى كدااااااااااااااااااا 
مااااااااااااااشى :bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقى كدااااااااااااااااااا
> مااااااااااااااشى :bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


بجد مش قادر :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بجد مش قادر :new6::new6::new6::new6:


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


بق بق بق بق :smil15::smil15::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بق بق بق بق :smil15::smil15::new6::new6::new6:


*اللهى ما توعوا تدخلو بروفايلات تانى بس هه 
واياك الاقى حد فيكم عندى تانى ld:*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اللهى ما توعوا تدخلو بروفايلات تانى بس هه
> واياك الاقى حد فيكم عندى تانى ld:*


بق بق بق 
انا فصلت ضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بق بق بق
> انا فصلت ضحك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*مااااااااااااااشى يا جووووووووووووووووووووون 
والنحمة ماااااااااااشى 
الايام جاية كتير 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مااااااااااااااشى يا جووووووووووووووووووووون
> والنحمة ماااااااااااشى
> الايام جاية كتير
> *


بق بق بق 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بق بق بق
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اشوف فيكم 6 شهور بق بق *​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

الى الطاحونة  
مش هقولكم احساسى
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

عندي اكتئــــــاب 
هاتولي بروفايل اخربه يمكن افرفش شوية ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> عندي اكتئــــــاب
> هاتولي بروفايل اخربه يمكن افرفش شوية ^_^



بروفايلي تحت امرك ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> بروفايلي تحت امرك ^_^


 تعيش يا باشا
بس خد بالك انت اللي قولت انا ماليش دعوة


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

عايز  أتفرج  علي  خراب  الأخوان .. أو  الأخوات
الشده ياجماعه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

Need for sleep


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2014)

*تايه وحيران
تعبت من كتر التفكير​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

لسة مش هحدد احساسى
خيبة امل ..... او خوف
الا لما اشوف سبب الغيبة دى كانت اية ؟!
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

ورايا حاجات كتير اعملها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

خايف اوعدك مأوفيش
احبك فجاة اخش الجيش

يخربيت احساسك العالى يابت يالارا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> خايف اوعدك مأوفيش
> 
> احبك فجاة اخش الجيش​
> يخربيت احساسك العالى يابت يالارا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 ههههههههههههه
طب اما تخشى الجيش ابقى قولي
عشان نبقى نزورك بعيش و حلاوة


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> خايف اوعدك مأوفيش
> 
> احبك فجاة اخش الجيش​
> يخربيت احساسك العالى يابت يالارا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 




​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو نشكر ربنااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو نشكر ربنااااااااااااا


وده من ايه ده 
:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

متسائل


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وده من ايه ده
> :t30::t30::t30:


روحت الطاحونة
30:30:30:30:30:leasantrleasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> روحت الطاحونة
> 30:30:30:30:30:leasantrleasantr


يا بختك 
بحقد عليك 
بق بق بق ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا بختك
> بحقد عليك
> بق بق بق ههههههههههه


مهى البق بق بق بق دى  هى السبب
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t31::t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> مهى البق بق بق بق دى  هى السبب
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t31::t31:


هههههههههههههههههه 
علشان متقولش وشك وحش تانى 
عد البق بق ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> علشان متقولش وشك وحش تانى
> عد البق بق ههههههههههه


بق بق
هههههههههههههههههه
:smi411:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بق بق
> هههههههههههههههههه
> :smi411:



بق بق بق بق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


لاداعى للتصفيق
لاداعى :t30:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بق بق بق بق


بق بق30:30:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

البرد دا هيجننى
هيجننى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

نشكر الله


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

مخنوووووقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مخنوووووقة



هو البوتجاز بيتخانق ؟
لاحول الله :t30::t30::t30:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

زهقاااااااااااااان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> زهقاااااااااااااان



انت كمان ؟
دى فرة وماشية فى البلد :t30:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هو البوتجاز بيتخانق ؟
> 
> لاحول الله :t30::t30::t30:​


 بيتخانق ازاي يعني ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بيتخانق ازاي يعني ؟



عشان انتى قولتى انك مخنوقة
فبقولك هو البوتجاز بيتخانق
مش انا قولتلك الصبح انتى بوتجاز باأربع عيوووون
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عشان انتى قولتى انك مخنوقة
> 
> فبقولك هو البوتجاز بيتخانق
> مش انا قولتلك الصبح انتى بوتجاز باأربع عيوووون
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 ههههههههههه
 دة البوتاجاز مخنوق على طول اساسا مش بيولعوا فيه النار ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه
> دة البوتاجاز مخنوق على طول اساسا مش بيولعوا فيه النار ؟



تصدقى !!!!!!!!!!!
وجهة نظر برضه تحترم:t30:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> تصدقى !!!!!!!!!!!
> وجهة نظر برضه تحترم:t30:​


 :t30: :t30:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> :t30: :t30:



يلا أطلعى بره الموضوع باأم محمد اللى أنتى حاطها صورة رمزية دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يلا أطلعى بره الموضوع باأم محمد اللى أنتى حاطها صورة رمزية دى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههه
ايون انا بردو حاسة ان شكلها شبه ام محمد بالبتاع اللي رابطاه على راسها دة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ايون انا بردو حاسة ان شكلها شبه ام محمد بالبتاع اللي رابطاه على راسها دة



هى فظيعة الصراحة :hlp::hlp::hlp:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

قلقان بجد
نيهههههههههههااااااااااااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> قلقان بجد
> نيهههههههههههااااااااااااا​



يخربيت دماغك العالية :t31:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هى فظيعة الصراحة :hlp::hlp::hlp:​


 فظيعة ازاي يعني مش فاهمة :hlp:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> فظيعة ازاي يعني مش فاهمة :hlp:



يعنى ربطة الاريشارب بتاعها
وبصتها العاطشفية الزيادة عن اللزوم دى ههههههههه
مخليها فظيعة فوق الفظاعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يعنى ربطة الاريشارب بتاعها
> 
> وبصتها العاطشفية الزيادة عن اللزوم دى ههههههههه
> مخليها فظيعة فوق الفظاعة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 ماشي يا حاج leasantr


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماشي يا حاج leasantr



يلا بقا زقى عجلك من هنا :t30:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يلا بقا زقى عجلك من هنا :t30:​


 كنت ماشية من غير ما تقول صدقني :t30:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> كنت ماشية من غير ما تقول صدقني :t30:



اسمها كنت ماشية من غير ماتقولى صدقينى :t30:
حبيت اصحح ليكى الاخطاء الاملائية :hlp::hlp:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اسمها كنت ماشية من غير ماتقولى صدقينى :t30:
> 
> حبيت اصحح ليكى الاخطاء الاملائية :hlp::hlp:​


 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه



:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (19 يناير 2014)

*malal is everywhere *
*زهقانة اوي اوي



* ​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  
حبيت​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا​
> حبيت​


 
انت مش لسة كاتب في الموضوع بتاع قول كلمة حلوة انك خالي من الحب فلا تخدعنا كتاباتك
غيرت رأيك ليه بسرعة كدة :t31:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت مش لسة كاتب في الموضوع بتاع قول كلمة حلوة انك خالي من الحب فلا تخدعنا كتاباتك
> غيرت رأيك ليه بسرعة كدة :t31:


حبيت  طيب
اعمل ايه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> حبيت  طيب
> اعمل ايه
> ههههههههههههههههه



اعمل شاى بلبن leasantr
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اعمل شاى بلبن leasantr
> ​


ههههههههههههه
خفة 
احساسى  
قلب بينبض جامد اووووووووووى
ولما بسمع صوتك بقلب مجنووون:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> خفة
> احساسى
> قلب بينبض جامد اووووووووووى
> ولما بسمع صوتك بقلب مجنووون:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:



لا أصلى بموت فى الالش زى عونيا :smil16:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا أصلى بموت فى الالش زى عونيا :smil16:
> ​


طيب
leasantrleasantr


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب
> leasantrleasantr


الهى تتطيب وتتهرى :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

مش لاقية صورة رمزية مناسبة
وااااااااء


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2014)

*اتخنقت من كل حاجة حواليا
مش طايق نفسى اصلا
كرهت كل حاجة حتى نفسى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

*جايبين قصب ومظروتين الدنيا خالص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *جايبين قصب ومظروتين الدنيا خالص *​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
فينكم ياللى فى بالى 
ما الناس كلها بتاكل قصب اهى 30:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

حلوة نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*تبات نار تصبح رماد
لكن لسه الخنقة موجودة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *تبات نار تصبح رماد​*
> 
> *لكن لسه الخنقة موجودة*​


 يا دهووووتي الطم يا نااااس
ادام صبحت رماد الخنقة لسة موجودة ليه
فرفش يابني انت لسة صغير ع النكد اومال اما تكبر تعمل ايه 
انا امي على طول تقولي كدة ههههههههه


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يا دهووووتي الطم يا نااااس
> ادام صبحت رماد الخنقة لسة موجودة ليه
> فرفش يابني انت لسة صغير ع النكد اومال اما تكبر تعمل ايه
> انا امي على طول تقولي كدة ههههههههه




*الخنقة موجودة اصلا
اهو كلمتين حاولت اهون بيهم على نفسى لكن اللى قال المثل ده باين عليه كداب اصلا لا صبحت رماد ولا حاجة
افرفش ازاى بس مفيش حاجة افرح عشانها 
كله فى وشى بقى اسود x اسود
لكن بحاول​*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *الخنقة موجودة اصلا*
> *اهو كلمتين حاولت اهون بيهم على نفسى لكن اللى قال المثل ده باين عليه كداب اصلا لا صبحت رماد ولا حاجة*
> *افرفش ازاى بس مفيش حاجة افرح عشانها *
> *كله فى وشى بقى اسود x اسود*
> ...


ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل و تيجي تكتبلنا مشاركة حلوة كدة تقول فيها انك فرحان جدا جدا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

*جعانة*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل و تيجي تكتبلنا مشاركة حلوة كدة تقول فيها انك فرحان جدا جدا



*ياااااااااااارب يا اوختى يارب
وانا كمان بامانة نفسى قوى
صليلى​*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جعانة*​



*طيب ده لا ميعاد فطار ولا غدا ولا اى وجبة
هنعملك ايه ف نص الليل احنا يعنى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جعانة*​


*وانا كووومان 
*:8_5_17:
*جبتلك ده  فى ايديا وانا جاية
يلا بسم الله *​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ياااااااااااارب يا اوختى يارب*
> *وانا كمان بامانة نفسى قوى*
> 
> *صليلى*​


 ربنا معاك و صلوات العدرا و القديسين معاك


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

وانا جوعانة زييكم بردك
هاتي حتة فرخة يابت يارورو اوعاكي تلتهميها لوحديكي 
انا اخد الورك ماليش دعوة :t30:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *طيب ده لا ميعاد فطار ولا غدا ولا اى وجبة
> هنعملك ايه ف نص الليل احنا يعنى​*


*ههههههههههه 
اعمل زي مارورو عملت ياخي:11azy:*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا كووومان
> *:8_5_17:
> *جبتلك ده  فى ايديا وانا جاية
> يلا بسم الله *​


*زيدي يازيدي
ياريتني كنت كتبت جعانة من زماااان
leasantr

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> وانا جوعانة زييكم بردك
> هاتي حتة فرخة يابت يارورو اوعاكي تلتهميها لوحديكي
> انا اخد الورك ماليش دعوة :t30:



*انتى ع طول كدا اعوذ بالله 
الواحد ميعرفش ياكل لقمة فى المنتدى ده 
لا انا بحب الورك بقى مالبيش دعوة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اعمل زي مارورو عملت ياخي:11azy:*​
> *زيدي يازيدي
> ياريتني كنت كتبت جعانة من زماااان
> ...


*انتى تؤمرى يا روح قلبى من جوه *
*عندنا بط حمام وز ديك رومى *
*اللى تطلبيه تلاقيه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى تؤمرى يا روح قلبى من جوه *
> *عندنا بط حمام وز ديك رومى *
> *اللى تطلبيه تلاقيه *​


*اااااه الاقيش عندك شوية قلقاس فاضلين:hlp:

وحرام يارورو ادي لميرا الرقبه والجناح تتسلي فيهم:t30:
*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*ايه الفجعة دى 
كل ده فى نص الليل

طيب ما تجيبوا حتة بقى ولا انا مليش نفس​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ايه الفجعة دى
> كل ده فى نص الليل
> 
> طيب ما تجيبوا حتة بقى ولا انا مليش نفس​*


*بص ميرا اخدت الرقبه والجناح بتوع الفرخه

فاضل الراس 
حلال عليك:t30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااه الاقيش عندك شوية قلقاس فاضلين:hlp:
> 
> وحرام يارورو ادي لميرا الرقبه والجناح تتسلي فيهم:t30:
> *​


*قلقاااااااااس يعع احبوش انا 
لا ميرا كفاية عليها الريش تعمله مخدة تنام عليها ههههه 
*​ 


max mike قال:


> *ايه الفجعة دى
> كل ده فى نص الليل
> 
> طيب ما تجيبوا حتة بقى ولا انا مليش نفس​*


*ايون يا مايكل طالعين من يومين صيام 
ومهفتين الله 
فى جناح فاضل تخدوا*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*الراس بس
ده لسه فى ورك وجناح تانيين
اقولكم احنا 4 كل واحد ربع كده قسمة الحق
وفى شوية قلقاس فاضلين هجيبهم​*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قلقاااااااااس يعع احبوش انا
> لا ميرا كفاية عليها الريش تعمله مخدة تنام عليها ههههه
> *​
> 
> ...





*جناح ايه يا رورو
الشرع بيقول الذكر ضعف الانثى
يعنى انا هاخد النص وانتوا ال3 النص​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *جناح ايه يا رورو
> الشرع بيقول الذكر ضعف الانثى
> يعنى انا هاخد النص وانتوا ال3 النص​*


*لا بقا انتوا كدا داخيلن على طمع 
اساسا زمان الديك ده باتو بلعته بعضمه 
انتوا بتتكلموا فى ايه هههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *الراس بس
> ده لسه فى ورك وجناح تانيين
> اقولكم احنا 4 كل واحد ربع كده قسمة الحق
> وفى شوية قلقاس فاضلين هجيبهم​*


*خلاص هات قلقاسك واديلك جناح:t31:

وانتي ياست رورو حد مايحبش القلقاس:11azy::11azy:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص هات قلقاسك واديلك جناح:t31:
> 
> وانتي ياست رورو حد مايحبش القلقاس:11azy::11azy:
> *​


*ايووون انا 
كلوا انتوا القلقاس ووسبولى الفراخ 
كدا قسمة الحق :t31:*​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*اقولكم انا رايح انام
اشبعوا بيه بالهنا والشفا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *اقولكم انا رايح انام
> اشبعوا بيه بالهنا والشفا​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يلا ادى الاول عقبال ميرا 
وباتو ههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايووون انا
> كلوا انتوا القلقاس ووسبولى الفراخ
> كدا قسمة الحق :t31:*​


*قسحة المق في عينك ياشيخه:11azy:*​


max mike قال:


> *اقولكم انا رايح انام
> اشبعوا بيه بالهنا والشفا​*


*طيب وانت من اهله:a4:
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

كل  شيء  جميل
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا بخير


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
اهو يوم كده ويوم كده واهى ماشية​*


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يناير 2014)

العين تتحدث قبل اللسان


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

هدوء ...
​


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2014)

*مش عارف انا عايز ايه بالظبط
حاسس انى من كتر التفكير دماغى هتنفجر
نفسى ارسى على بر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2014)

مش عااااااااااااارف
انا صح ولا غلط 
بس  مبسوووووووط​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 يناير 2014)

مودي حلو النهارده الحمدلله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> مودي حلو النهارده الحمدلله​


*مين مودي دا يابت انطقي احسلك:boxing:




وانا حمودي حلو النهارده الحمد لله
حمودي اخو مودي علي فكرة:smil15:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين مودي دا يابت انطقي احسلك:boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يقطعك يا شيخة كنت هزور وانا باكل البرتقانة 
من كتر الضحك 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

Unique
قبل  النهارده  ما  جربتوش
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*بجد نفسي اوي اقوم اطير 

*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*اوووووف مش عارفه انام*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

غلطة عمرى أنى رديت ع موبايل بابا

أنا : ايوة يااأنكل خد بابا
 أنا :تمام خد بابا
أنا : كلهم بخير خد بابا
أنا : الحمد الله تمام خد بابا
أنا : بخير الحمد الله خد بابا
أنا : والله تمام خد بابا الله يأخدك ^_^
جرا اية ياراجل انت فى اية .. ؟!
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2014)

*حيره كبيره​*


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2014)

*اتهدى شوية يا دماغى .. يخربيتك تعبانى خاااااالص معاكى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2014)

*انا سعيد سعاده غامره*​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2014)

حديث المساء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

طول عمرى دايما بتنسى
وكأنى نقطه فى بحر او نقطه فى كتاب لكن الهى مخلصى
عملى قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب
 عوضنى عن عمرى اللى ضاع
وغسلنى من طين الضياع
وقلت للاحزان وداع
ونزعلى من جوايا اشواك العذاب
عملى قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب
وقالى فينك من زمان
صدقنى عندى ليك مكان 
فاتح قصاد منى البيبان
وقالى واحشنى
طال الغياب
عملى قيمه انا المخلوق من تراب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

قاعدة بأكل خص
انا واقعة فى عربية خص دلوقتى
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

خلصت امتحانات انهاردة اخييييرررااا ... مرتاحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*مبسووووووووووووووطة اوووووووووى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> خلصت امتحانات انهاردة اخييييرررااا ... مرتاحة


*لولوووووووووووووووولى اخيرا 
مبروك يا قلبى *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولوووووووووووووووولى اخيرا
> مبروك يا قلبى *



هههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا روروتي 

دايما مصيتاني كده 
هههههه


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)

دبرها يارب بتدابيرك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي يا روروتي
> 
> دايما مصيتاني كده
> هههههه


*ايون طبعا يا روحى احنا عندنا 
كام موكاااا *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون طبعا يا روحى احنا عندنا
> كام موكاااا *



ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي 
ماتحرمش منك ابدا 
:flowers::flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبي
> ماتحرمش منك ابدا
> :flowers::flowers:


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

ولا اى احسااااااااااس​


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2014)

*ياااااااااااااااارب العيشة دى كده تقصر العمر
لو الحال هيستمر على كده على طول انا مش عايزها العيشة دى خدها وخدنى وريحنى​*


----------



## zaki (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

Very  Cool
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 يناير 2014)

مش عرف ايه احساسي

ممكن زهقان علي مبسوط

نعسان علي فرحان

مش عارف

:dntknw:​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

روووعه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2014)

ملل من الدنيا !و روتينها---


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
ايام وبتعدى​*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2014)

وتخجل كل الكلمات من رسمها المباح


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*صاحية من النوم متنحة 
نمت حوالى خمناشر ساعة *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (22 يناير 2014)

الحمد الله علي جميع الاحوال


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*جعـــــــــــــــــــان*
*ووووووووووووووواء*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

عارفين الاحساس اللي هو .,,,,,,,. 
آآآآآآآآه إييييييييه اممممممممممم 

مش عارفة بقى اوصفه........:a82::a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2014)

*ارجوووووووووك ياااااااااااااارب عوض صبرى خير
انا صبرت كتير​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2014)

مجبر انى اتعود على الضحك  
علشان ا خليك مبسوووووط​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

زوري واجعني


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 يناير 2014)

*لأول مرة مبسوط من زمن
*
**​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صاحية من النوم متنحة
> نمت حوالى خمناشر ساعة *​


*بصي نبقا اصحاب عادي
واخوات عادي
وشبه بعض في حاجات كتير عادي
وقريبين من بعض جداا عادي
انما كمان ننام زي بعض نفس عدد الساعات
لالالالالالالا مش عادي:dntknw:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي نبقا اصحاب عادي
> واخوات عادي
> وشبه بعض في حاجات كتير عادي
> وقريبين من بعض جداا عادي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خمسة فى عنيكى يابت ما يحسد المال الا اصحابه *
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خمسة فى عنيكى يابت ما يحسد المال الا اصحابه *
> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


*ههههههههههه خمستين ياختي مش خمسة واحده :yaka:

بس بجد انا استغربت انك كاتبه كدا
 لاني كنت لسه بقول لروزا في الفون اني نمت 15 ساعه لحد ماعفنت:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههه خمستين ياختي مش خمسة واحده :yaka:
> 
> بس بجد انا استغربت انك كاتبه كدا
> لاني كنت لسه بقول لروزا في الفون اني نمت 15 ساعه لحد ماعفنت:t33::t33:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
مش عارفة ايه اللى حصلى النهاردة 
صحيت لقيت الدنيا ليلت 
نمت نوم لحد ما صحيت متنحة ههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفة ايه اللى حصلى النهاردة
> صحيت لقيت الدنيا ليلت
> نمت نوم لحد ما صحيت متنحة ههههههه
> *​


*ياسبحااااااان الله
تصدقي انا كمان صحيت الدنيا  لقيت ليلت:t33:
لا ومش بس كدا
دا انا صحيت ملقتش ولا مخلوق في الشقه
فكرتهم اتخطفوا
بس الحمد لله علي بال ماروحت حضرت فطار ومليت عزيزه
كانوا رجعوا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسبحااااااان الله
> تصدقي انا كمان صحيت الدنيا  لقيت ليلت:t33:
> لا ومش بس كدا
> دا انا صحيت ملقتش ولا مخلوق في الشقه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
هى عزيزة بتاعتك دى بتتملى ما ظنش 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> هى عزيزة بتاعتك دى بتتملى ما ظنش
> *​


اسكتي هو انا هلاقيها منك ولا من روزا
:yaka:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسكتي هو انا هلاقيها منك ولا من روزا
> :yaka:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
لا خلاص ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
ويكبر فى عزيزة هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لا خلاص ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> ويكبر فى عزيزة هههههههه *​


*لا يكبر ايه هههههههههههههه
اسمها يشبع عزيزة
بس يكبر وابقا بكررش
لالالالالا متشنكرين:t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يكبر ايه هههههههههههههه
> اسمها يشبع عزيزة
> بس يكبر وابقا بكررش
> لالالالالا متشنكرين:t33:
> *​


:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

لازم يتعمل فيا كدة كل يوم عشان اصحى 





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

يآ مدآم كوثر .. يآ مدام كوثر
 آنآ متعكنن آنآ متحسر
 جآي بعزي بنتك سآمية, يآ أحسن واحدة بتعمل بامية
 مين ف المكتب مش متحسر  ..!؟
 حتى المج بتاعتك اتكسر
 يآ مدآم كوثر يآ مدآم كوثر​


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2014)

*ادينى عايش​*


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2014)

*انا مش زعلان من حد معين
انا زعلان ومخنوق من الدنيا كلها حتى من نفسى
كاره كل حاجة
حاجات كتير كانت بتفرحتى وتسعدنى دلوقتى مش بتعنى ليا اى شئ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

سقاعنة اوى
​


----------



## grges monir (23 يناير 2014)

مضاااااايق قوووووووووى


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يناير 2014)

ملّيت من الصبر .والصبر مل منّي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

انا عملت الاكل
بس حاسة ان كل شىء مستقل بذاته ^_^
​


----------



## وردة يسوع (23 يناير 2014)

مخنوقة كتير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 يناير 2014)

*مبسوطة اوي*


----------



## وردة يسوع (23 يناير 2014)

مضايقة جدا


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)

ارهاااااااق​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*عاوزة اناام*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة
حاسة ان نفسى اعيط 
​


----------



## وردة يسوع (23 يناير 2014)

عاوزة ارتمي في حضنك يا يسوع وابكي واحكي عن كل شء مفرحني ومجرحني وانت يا يسوع تمسح دموعي وتطبطب عليا يا ابويا الحنين


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2014)

تسجيل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2014)

*من حقى ازعل بس مخليش زعلى يدمرنى
ومن حقى احزن بس مخليش حزنى يكسرنى

لان مفيش حاجة ربنا هيسمح بيها تحصل ف حياتى
إلا وهتكون  لخيرى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)

*مش عارفة اوصف احساسى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

كنت هعمل حاجة حلوة
بس للاسف مبقتش تنفع دلوقتي خلاص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

من امبارح وانا خايفة 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

احساس رائع انك تلاقي ايد ربنا معاك دايما
احساس رائع ان يبقى نفسك في حاجة و قبل ما تطلبها تجيلك
مبسوووووووطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

فرحانة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

نازلة اتفسح النهاردة
yesssss


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2014)

*وهتفرق ايه انى وسط الناس ولا وحدى
ما انا على طول وحدى حتى وسط اكتر ناس بحبهم
ادينى عاااااااااااايش والسلام​*


----------



## zaki (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (25 يناير 2014)

*بصراحة .. قلقان شوية*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

احساسي ما ينفعش يتقال في كلمة واحدة
دة محتاج قصيدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

مكسوفة أوى
كنا عاملين مسرحية فى الكنيسة عشان عرس قانا الجليل
وانا كنت كاتبة النص
المهم
اللى بيمثل اطفال صغيرة 
ماعدا دور بابا يسوع وماما العدرا كانوا استاذة من الكنيسة معانا
المهم ابونا بيتفرج ع المسرحية
وحتة لما الخمر بيخلص ففى ست بتقوله للتانية اهو دلوقتى هنشوف الفضيحة
انا كتبت فى النص اية الفضيحة دى ..؟!
المهم لقيت الاطفال راحت البت قالت اية الوكسة دى ياختشى دلوقتى هنقعد على الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة
اية الفضيحة دى ..؟!
لقيت ابونا قالى لارا اية اللى بيتقال دا
قولتله صدقنى ياابونا انا كاتبة فى النص اية الفضيحة دى ..؟!
هما اللى ارتجاله الكلام دا مش فى النص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

حاسة ان الدنيا بتلف بيا
^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

:34ef:فرحانة:34ef:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2014)

اشتاق لطفولتي كثيييييرا .. عندما كنت لا اكتشف الوجوه على حقيقتها ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*قلقاااااانه *​


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
عايش​*


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

محتارة اكتر من كل مرة
التفكير هيقتلني
و الشك هيموتني
و كل حاجة حواليا بتخليني اشك في كل شئ حتى في نفسي
رحمتك يا الهي


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*
احتاج مخدر ، يمنعنى من التفكير في كل شى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

نعسانة


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

لا جديد 
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)

احس في تحسن​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

كله للخير رغم قسوة البشر


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

ساصبر ... صبر النخيل على دجلة


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 يناير 2014)

عايش مع الايام ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

☺ مرتاحة نفسيا ☺​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

خلصت حلة الكيك ولسة جعانة ههههههه
ومبسوطة جدا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

*مصدعة جداااا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

حزينة


----------



## وردة يسوع (26 يناير 2014)

فاقدة الاحساس بالمحبة والامان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يناير 2014)

برداااااانة


----------



## max mike (27 يناير 2014)

*مهموم​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (27 يناير 2014)

مأريف​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)

انا رفضاك يازمانى يامكانى يااوانى انا عايزة اعيش فى كوكب تانى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يناير 2014)

محتاجة جرعة نوم كبيرة


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2014)

قلق توتر ترقب 
حاجات لذيذة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2014)

*,.*

كنت فآكرة قبضة آلقلب إللى بتيجى آلصبح من توتر آلدرآسة
بس طلعت آلمشكلة فيآ أنآ




 
*.،*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يناير 2014)

تعبانة ومرهقة جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*ملل وزهق من الروتين*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)

هموت وانام
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يناير 2014)

كحةةةة فظيييييعة 
اووووووف بجدك


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2014)

*الايام كلها بقت زى بعضها​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

احساس بـــ لا احساس !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احساس بـــ لا احساس !​


*يعلم الله كنت داخلة اكتب *
*حالة من اللاشعور *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعلم الله كنت داخلة اكتب *
> *حالة من اللاشعور *​


هههههههههههههه​ *مانا وانتي واحد يابيبي
وحالنا واحد 

بس كدا ممكن نتحسد يابتleasantr
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه​ *مانا وانتي واحد يابيبي
> وحالنا واحد
> 
> بس كدا ممكن نتحسد يابتleasantr
> *​


:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


*ايوة كدا يابت جدعه
رقيتنا واسترقتنا من كل اللي شافنا
ولا قلش خمسة علينا وعلي حلوتنا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوة كدا يابت جدعه
> رقيتنا واسترقتنا من كل اللي شافنا
> ولا قلش خمسة علينا وعلي حلوتنا*


هههههههه *ماتقلقيش يا بيبى 
البخور عملت الواجب وزيادة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه *ماتقلقيش يا بيبى
> البخور عملت الواجب وزيادة
> *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*هههههههههه ايه شغل الدجاليين ده يابت*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه شغل الدجاليين ده يابت*​


*دجالين ايه يابت اسكتي
سمحوها جاهله ماتعرفش
اشتاتن اشتوووووووووووووووت
:wub::wub:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*دجالين ايه يابت اسكتي
سمحوها جاهله ماتعرفش
اشتاتن اشتوووووووووووووووت
:wub::wub:

*​ :t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (28 يناير 2014)

زعلان ​


----------



## وردة يسوع (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دجالين ايه يابت اسكتي
> سمحوها جاهله ماتعرفش
> اشتاتن اشتوووووووووووووووت
> :
> العفر يت الي هنا طلع ولا لسة*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2014)

الحلم فوق الرف
 و ايديا مش طيلاه
 و القلب فوق وياه
 شايفه و بتحسر
 خايف انط اجيبه
 الحلم يتكسر​


----------



## +KiMO+ (28 يناير 2014)

زهقان -_-​


----------



## تعيسة (28 يناير 2014)

تعبانة


----------



## max mike (28 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*فقدان شهية الحياه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*الكتمان يبقي الحل لوحيد 
 عندما لا نجد من يفهمنا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)

نفسي ابطل تفكير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

نفسي اشوف كل اللي حواليا فرحانيييييين اوووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*أنا اللي بخبي الكلام بـ سكوت .. وأخبى السكوت بأي كلام ...*​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2014)

*اصعب احساس لما تعيش دور المبسوط وانت من جواك بتموت​*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)

حاسة ان دماغي هتنفجر من كتر التفكير
هروح اتفرج ع التلفزيون بقى و الحق نفسي قبل ما تنفجر بصحيح :vava:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

ايه اللي انا فيه ده .. مش فاهمة حاجة ف اي حاجة .. اذي يبقى في ناس كدة يارب


----------



## وردة يسوع (30 يناير 2014)

الشكر مني واجبا مادمت في الحياة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

نووووم متأخر .. وصحيان بدري .. بيساوي 
قريفةةة


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 يناير 2014)

*نشكر ربنا

عادي
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

سلام و راااحة بال
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (30 يناير 2014)

*ماليش نفس اعمل حاجة*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

مشتاقة اووووووي لصديقة ليا ....


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*نايمة الصبح ولسة صاحية من ساعة 
حاسة انى هيجيلى تخلف عقلى 
فاقدة الاحساس مهيسة اخر خمناشر حاجة 
*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (30 يناير 2014)

قرفت من الدنيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*مصدعة كالعادة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2014)

*مخنوق جدا 
والمنتدي ممل جدا *​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

اشعر بالراحة بعد تعب​


----------



## +KiMO+ (31 يناير 2014)

نعسان ×*_*×​


----------



## روزا فكري (31 يناير 2014)

زهقانه وقرفانه​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

سحلانة
واااااء وااااء


----------



## وردة يسوع (31 يناير 2014)

النوم طاير من عينيا محدش يعرف طاير علي فين


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*الحمد لله *
*صلحت العجله *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (31 يناير 2014)

*2/2/2014*
*ماتيجي بقي اية الذل دة*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

ويأتيك الملل من حيث لا تدري ؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

انا خايفة اووووي


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*الحمد لله *
*مرتاح *​


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2014)

*soooo baaaaad​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (31 يناير 2014)

ربنا يرحمني


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*كالعادة ملل من الروتين*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

قرفاااااااااااانة
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 يناير 2014)

مشاعر ملغبطة اوووووووي


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

مش مرتاح​


----------



## وردة يسوع (31 يناير 2014)

هي فين الراحة دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*
فى حاجات ماينفعش تحكيها غير لربنا بس*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)

حاسة بسلام كبير

​


----------



## zaki (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2014)

الم من الحقنة ههههه


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2014)

*زفت قوى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 فبراير 2014)

*طيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنة 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

متفائل نحو كل ما هو خير


----------



## انت شبعي (2 فبراير 2014)

حاسة ان ربنا مش هيسيبنا
و كل الضيقات هتنتهي على خير قريبا


----------



## وردة يسوع (2 فبراير 2014)

احلي حاجة انك تلقي كل حاجة علي ربنا وهو يدبر من عنده (الي غير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله))


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

اذا اردت التوقف عن القلق والبدء بالحياة
اليك هذه الحكمة -
عدد نعمك وليس متاعبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 فبراير 2014)

فرح وسلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*هموت وانااام*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

*عايز انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2014)

تعبانة خالص ومخنوقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (2 فبراير 2014)

نفس احساس الي قبلي ​


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2014)

*كتاب حياتى ياعين
ما شفت زيه كتاب
الفرح فيه سطرين 
والباقى كله عذااااااااااااااااااااااب​*


----------



## وردة يسوع (2 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2014)

*أبكي فملاكي غائب عن المنزل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أبكي فملاكي غائب عن المنزل*






هندعي بقي  ونقولي ملاك 
طب قولي الشيطانه الصغيره
ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 فبراير 2014)

مبسوط ...


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

احساسي دلوقتي
نفسي افرح بجد من قلبي مش مجرد ضحكة و خلاص


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> ​



*كنت دخالة اكتبها :flowers:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

Depressed


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 فبراير 2014)

*مش عارفة حاسة انى مبسوطة 
وزعلانة 
بس مبسوطة بردك
نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

*بردددددددانة*


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (3 فبراير 2014)

مش لاقي حاجة اعملها 

المنتدي نايم جداً ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

بفكر كتير اوي و مش لاقية اجابة لكل الافكار و التساؤلات اللي بتدور في دماغي
50 ازاي
و 15 ليه
و 30 هل :t19:


----------



## روزا فكري (3 فبراير 2014)

نفس احساسك ياميرا
بجد دماغي وجعتني من التفكير​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> نفس احساسك ياميرا
> بجد دماغي وجعتني من التفكير​


 اهلا بيكي حبيبتي انضمي الى اختك ميرا انضمي ههههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (3 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اهلا بيكي حبيبتي انضمي الى اختك ميرا انضمي ههههههههه


طب وبعدين شفلنا حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> طب وبعدين شفلنا حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 بصي يا ستي 
لو احنا بنفكر في الهموم و المشاكل يبقى نحاول نبطل تفكير و نسيبها على ربنا
لكن لو بنفكر في امور مستعصية جدا و غامضة جدا زي حالتي كدة يبقى نروح مستشفى المجانين هما هيلاقوا لنا حل هناك هههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (4 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بصي يا ستي
> لو احنا بنفكر في الهموم و المشاكل يبقى نحاول نبطل تفكير و نسيبها على ربنا
> لكن لو بنفكر في امور مستعصية جدا و غامضة جدا زي حالتي كدة يبقى نروح مستشفى المجانين هما هيلاقوا لنا حل هناك هههههههه


ههههههه متهيألي الحل التاني هو الانسب ليا شوفي بقي هاتروحي فين وقوليلي هههههه ويارب نلاقي الحل هناك


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههه متهيألي الحل التاني هو الانسب ليا شوفي بقي هاتروحي فين وقوليلي هههههه ويارب نلاقي الحل هناك


 ع العباسية عدل مش عايزة كلام ههههههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 فبراير 2014)

مرتاح نفسيا خالص نشكر ربنا


----------



## tamav maria (4 فبراير 2014)

not bad
not bad at all


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

*ولا اى اندهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاش 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

لا جديد


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 فبراير 2014)

مـــلل:t19:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

زهقانة اووووووووى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

مبسوطة شوية نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 فبراير 2014)

احتياااااااج


----------



## روزا فكري (4 فبراير 2014)

محتاره شويه ​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

احاسيس كتير متلخبطة


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 فبراير 2014)

*كالعادة*

زهقان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*يوم رخم من اوله اوف سبحان ما عدى *​


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*مفيش حاجه ولو كان حتي في حاجه ان هفضل هقول برضو مفيش حاجه ......!!*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

مش جايلي نوم رغم اني مجهدة جدااااا


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

تعبآنة



*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

عاوزة انام و مش عارفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*انا زهقت من الزهق ومليت من الملل 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

مصدعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوطة اوووى
الحمد الله
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

هدووووء


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 فبراير 2014)

بخير جدا نشكر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (5 فبراير 2014)

جوعاااااااان




​


----------



## وردة يسوع (5 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله نشكر الله


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (5 فبراير 2014)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 فبراير 2014)

بردانة اووووووي


----------



## soul & life (5 فبراير 2014)

بسمع جوليا وسرحانة زى البنوته اللى فى صورة موكى بالظبط هههه  ^_*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوطة اوى اليوم معاكم بيبقى ليه طعم تانى خالص 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 فبراير 2014)

*بشد في شعري *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 فبراير 2014)

باكل مندولين .. بتفكرني بأيام زمان ...


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2014)

*زهقت وتعبت
دنيا غريبة ودايما معكوسة تزرع بطاطاس تطع كوسة​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)

اشعر براحة وسعادة​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> باكل مندولين .. بتفكرني بأيام زمان ...


 هاتي حتة


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

متقلقلة


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*حاطط قطره *
*ومش شايف *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

متلجة .. الجو برد فجأة كدة ليييييه


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

النور مقطوع و شغالة ع اللاب بالبطارية 
وااااء


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 فبراير 2014)

مرتاح نفسيا نشكر ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

النور رجع
هييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1:
ههههههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

مرتاح ومطمئن قلبيا

اشكرك يا ربي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

ملل اوي جدا خالوص


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 فبراير 2014)

لسة صاحي

مأريف​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

زهقانة و مش لاقية حاجة اعملها


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*احاسيس متلخبطة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

مجهدة و نعسانة


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2014)

مش  عارف ومش مطمن 
​


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2014)

*مصدع صداع غريب 
وفى الم فى العصب اللى حوالين العين
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

يارب دوا السخونة ده يجيب نتيجة بقى


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)

تعبانة شوي​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

واخدة دور برد رخم و متضايقة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 فبراير 2014)

*هفطس على نفسى من الضحك
يعنى امبارح فضلنا نتراهن انت وهايدى انت جاى و لالالالا
وفجاة كسبت الرهان هى وخدت الفلوس منى
وفى ثانية انت تتصل تقول انا جاى معلش حصلت ظروف واتاخرت
وانا " بت هاتى الفلوس يابت كنت هاروح مشى الله يخربيتك هههههههههههه "
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

كل ما اتفاءل و ابدأ افرح و ابقى لسة يادوب هعيش
تيجي حاجات ترجعني الف خطوة لورا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*احساس ميتوصفش 
اول غرزه كانت بتوجع 
اما التانيه وجعتني اكتر
غرزتين في اول الليل زي الفل هيسهروني الباقي منه*​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

صدرى وجعنى من 12 سنة


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *مصدع صداع غريب
> وفى الم فى العصب اللى حوالين العين
> ربنا يستر​*



ربنا يستر  وابقى طمنى عليك​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

انا صدرى مش قدر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

بضحك..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان


*احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن*
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن*
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​



فى  لاب هيتحرق قريب وهفرح اوووووى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> فى  لاب هيتحرق قريب وهفرح اوووووى


*بعد الشر على لابى انشالله جهازك بس هه *:act23:​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعد الشر على لابى انشالله جهازك بس هه *:act23:​



:act23::act23::act23::act23:
هو ناا كلمتيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :act23::act23::act23::act23:
> هو ناا كلمتيك


*ايووووووووووون بتدعى على لابى :act23:
وبعدين انا كمان مكلمتكش :59:*​


----------



## max mike (7 فبراير 2014)

*عيااااااان وتعبااااااااااان وزهقااااااااااان
كله فى النازل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيه؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

موجوعة


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

عارف احساس  
لما تكون مستنى من حد فرحة
وتلاقيه  بيوجعك 
تبقى نفسك تقوله 
استنى انتا فاهم غلط
انتا حاجةخليتنى افرح تانى
انتا نجمه بعيدة اتمنتها سنين وليالى
وتلاقيه بيوجعك او
انتا  وجعتنى اوى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

*احساس بالغربة حتى عن نفسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

بحاااول اتفاءل 
بحااااول


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

كل لما ابدأ اتفاءل لازم يحصل موقف ابن حلال يطين الدنيا في وشي من جديد هههههههههه
زي ما تكون الفرحة حالفة ما تجيلي 
و انا حالفة لافرح بقى بس هه :ranting:


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

احاول افرح لكن المواقف تعيدنى من جديد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

صاحية من النوم 
مأريفة اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*مخنوووووووووووووووقة *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

لسة مخلصة الشغل اللى ورايا
ومبسوطة الحمد الله
خلصت ^_^
​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

كلمة حلوة وكلمت  موضوعك  احلى  موضوعين


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2014)

*انا المدفون ولسه حى
انا المسجون ومشفتش ضى
انا اللى الفرح غاب عنى وحلف براس ابوه ما هو جاى .​*


----------



## +febronia+ (8 فبراير 2014)

عادي ...


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*زعلان *​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

غضبان


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

مكبرة دماغي :t16:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 فبراير 2014)

*زهقان

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2014)

حاسس بخمووول وماليش نفس اعمل اي حاجة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

منشكحة انشكاح
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*محبطة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2014)

*مش قادر اتنفس*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (8 فبراير 2014)

كالعادة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

حاسة بسعادة غامرة و براحة كبيرة و سلام
عشان قولت كلمتين كان مفروض اقولهم من زمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*زززززززززفت *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

مترقبةةةةةة


----------



## zaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*انا  واحشنى   العرقسوس المتلج ​*


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2014)

*من كتر حزنى ع اللى فات
مبقتش بفرح م اللى جاى
قضيت حياتى بنص مات 
ونص تانى شبه حى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*احساس بالارتياح اخيرررا *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 فبراير 2014)

*.. -_- ..
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

*نفسی اشوف شگلی علی الطبیعه
 یعنی مش فی المرایه
   لالالا
 نفسی اقعد واشوفنی ماشیه قدامی یعنی انا امشی واشوفنی ماشیه   قدامی
      هووووف اشرحلگو ازای
 قومو من وشی انتو اصلا مش بتفهمو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 فبراير 2014)

انا اسعد واحدة النهاردة 
نشكر ربنا يارب ديمها نعمة


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2014)

*قربت انسى الفرحة دى شكلها ازاى من كتر ما بقالها فترة غايبة عنى​*


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2014)

*سأنتظر لاخر عمرى فكل شيْ جميل دائمآ يتأخر فى القدوم

ادينى مستنى وفاض بيا من كتر الانتظار​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*مصدعة على مهيسة على مبسوطة 
كوكتيل مشاعر *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

منشكحة اوي جدا 
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> منشكحة اوي جدا
> ههههههههه


*ياااارب دايما يا روحى :flowers:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياااارب دايما يا روحى :flowers:*​



البركة فيكم :new4::flowers:

ياحبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> البركة فيكم :new4::flowers:
> 
> ياحبي


*عقبال المرة الجاية بس اكون نامية ومش مهيسة هههههههههههه *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 فبراير 2014)

جوايا حاجات متلخبطه  ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عقبال المرة الجاية بس اكون نامية ومش مهيسة هههههههههههه *




وف مكان هادي هههههههه ماتنسيش دي :2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> وف مكان هادي هههههههه ماتنسيش دي :2:



*ههههههههههههههههههههه ايون دى اهم حاجة مش ناسية *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

حاجات  كتير كله  داخل فبعضه
مبقتش فاهم ولا عارف
ربنا  يستررررر​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

ماكنتش عايزة اليوم يخلص ....


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2014)

تعبان جدااااا 
الله يخربيت البرد وسنينه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 فبراير 2014)

ملخبط شوية بس مش مضايق


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 فبراير 2014)

ياه ع الفرحة دى اللى انا فيها
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*مكسرة من كتر النوم *​


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2014)

مكنتش اعرف انى بحبك كدة  RIP Patchi


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 فبراير 2014)

عندي صداع ​


----------



## max mike (10 فبراير 2014)

*حاسس بخنقة وضيقة حاسس ان انا بتهد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

احاسيس متلغبطة
ومفيهاش احساس  مفرح​!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابانوب برنس (10 فبراير 2014)

مصدوم
..........


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

زعلان​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2014)

*ميه ميه ​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

مش لاقية كلمة توصف احساسي


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

*مخنوق اوووووى
*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (10 فبراير 2014)

اتبسط و فرحت


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2014)

زهقانه ..


----------



## Samir poet (10 فبراير 2014)

+febronia+ قال:


> زهقانه ..


*تعالى فى الدورة الفوتوشوب اللى انتى عاملها
وانا اضيعلك الزهق دا فيا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*تعبااااااااااااان*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 فبراير 2014)

متضايق علي ام اللاب النحس ده​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 فبراير 2014)

خبطتين فى الراس توجع
وانا اتبهدلت امبارح 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)

كسلان خالص


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

محتارة خاللللووووص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2014)

*الموضوع زاد اوي 
مش عارف اتنفس والدكتور حصلتله حاله وفاه 
هموت انا كده *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

نفسي ربنا يرزقني بحد مجنون ف البيت يخرجني حالا ناكل 
حلابيسا ( حمص شاااام) 

مخنوووقة ونفسي اخرج بقى:a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> نفسي ربنا يرزقني بحد مجنون ف البيت يخرجني حالا ناكل
> حلابيسا ( حمص شاااام)
> 
> مخنوووقة ونفسي اخرج بقى:a82::a82::a82::a82:


يلا بينا يا موكتى وانا كمان نفسى اخرج اوووى
والحلبسة هتيجى فى وقتها الجو برد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا بينا يا موكتى وانا كمان نفسى اخرج اوووى
> والحلبسة هتيجى فى وقتها الجو برد



يلا بيرا يا حبي هههههههههه 
قصدي بينا :smile02:smile02
مستنياكي ولو اطلقتي يبقى اكيد مش بسببي هههههههه:t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> يلا بيرا يا حبي هههههههههه
> قصدي بينا :smile02:smile02
> مستنياكي ولو اطلقتي يبقى اكيد مش بسببي هههههههه:t23:


ههههههههههههه يلا بينا يا قلبى 
وﻻ اقولك استنى بعد الفلانتين علشان لو اطلقت 
يبقى ضمنت الهدية ههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه يلا بينا يا قلبى
> وﻻ اقولك استنى بعد الفلانتين علشان لو اطلقت
> يبقى ضمنت الهدية ههههههههه




هههههههههههه عقبالي يارب لما يجيلي هدية ذي رورو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بحسد لا سمح الله يعني 
خالص 
انا بقر بس :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هههههههههههه عقبالي يارب لما يجيلي هدية ذي رورو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بحسد لا سمح الله يعني
> خالص
> انا بقر بس :smile01


*ههههههههههههههههه بصى هو انا مش واثقة اوى قصدى رورو اوى هههههههههه 
بس لو جالى هقولك اكيد 
قرى واحسدى براحتك يا بيبى
وعقبال ما يجيلك هدية قريب 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)

اللة يسهلكم هدايا وانتم قاعدين 
الهم والباقي عليا انا مش بيجيلي هدايا 
انا مظلوم في العيد دة 





​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

منشكح
جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

نفسى ارجع اكتب تانى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2014)

محبطةةةة اووووووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

تعبااااااااان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2014)

*احساس باللاشعور *​


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2014)

*حاسس انى بتهد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *حاسس انى بتهد​*



انا سبقتك  واتهديت


----------



## max mike (12 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا سبقتك  واتهديت




*انا بقالى فترة آيل للسقوط وبحاول اسند فى نفسى
لكن خلاص اختل توازنى وابتديت اتهد
حقيقى مش عارف اسيطر على نفسى .. الحزن واليأس اتملكوا منى خلاص​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *انا بقالى فترة آيل للسقوط وبحاول اسند فى نفسى
> لكن خلاص اختل توازنى وابتديت اتهد
> حقيقى مش عارف اسيطر على نفسى .. الحزن واليأس اتملكوا منى خلاص​*



اسمع كلامى وارجع لربنااااااااااااا
دا الحل الوحيد اللى هيخليك تفووووووووووق


----------



## max mike (13 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2014)

*مرهقة جداااااااا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 فبراير 2014)

عايز كوباية شاي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 فبراير 2014)

زهقااااااااانة


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

منشكح 
اوووووى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2014)

*متضايق جدا جدا 
كان نفسي اجي انهارده *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 فبراير 2014)

هنزل وهيجيلى هدايا واتفسح
^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> عايز كوباية شاي





​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا كيمو 
علي الشاي 
مفيش ساندوتش مع الشاي 
هشربة كدة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 فبراير 2014)

نفسي اخرج اووووووي زهقااااانة


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 فبراير 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شكرا يا كيمو
> علي الشاي
> مفيش ساندوتش مع الشاي
> هشربة كدة


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## max mike (14 فبراير 2014)

*احساس حلو قوى لما الواحد يراعى ربنا وضميره فى الشغل .. يقوم يلاقى ربنا بيعوضه ويكافئه خير​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 فبراير 2014)

حاسة اني مش فاهمة حاجة 
تايهة 
مش عارفة اصدق مين واكدب مين 
حاسة اني مخدووووعة


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2014)

ميييييييييييييييت​​


----------



## max mike (15 فبراير 2014)

*بقيت فاقد الاحساس
مش حاسس باى حاجة حلوة​*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 فبراير 2014)

*انت تفاجئني دوماً..

هبني أن فى كل حينٍ أشكرك،،



​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 فبراير 2014)

تايهة اووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 فبراير 2014)

متغاظ
بمعني الكلمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 فبراير 2014)

*زهقاااااااااااااااانة اوووووووى*​


----------



## max mike (15 فبراير 2014)

*مخنووووووووووووووووق ع الاخر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2014)

تعبان ومضايق بجد ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا حلاوه يا ولاد

ابقى خدوا صوره مع بعض للذكرى وفرجهانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا حلاوه يا ولاد
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه حاتر يا سوسو 
اسكتى دى نملة امورة اوووى وبقت صاحبتى اوووى *


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه حاتر يا سوسو
> اسكتى دى نملة امورة اوووى وبقت صاحبتى اوووى *



بس مش غريبه ان النمله تكسر النظام الشتوى وتخرج تتمشى كده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسمه ايه صبحتك دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> بس مش غريبه ان النمله تكسر النظام الشتوى وتخرج تتمشى كده
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسمه ايه صبحتك دى


*ههههههههههههههه هحكيلك انا بقى ما انا سألتها نفس ذات السؤال 
قولتلها ايه اللى مخرجك فى البرد ده قالتلى زهقت من الدوشة بتاعت بقيت النمل 
اصحابها قوم ايه قالت اروح اتمشى لوحدة شوية 
قولتلها طب خدينى عند اصحابك دوول قالتلى دول كلهم دوشة خليكى هنا
 فى الهدوء قولتلها تشربى حاجة قالتلى اشرب نسكافيه 
وعملت اتنين نسكافيه واتصاحبنا على بعض اوووى 
وقالتلى كل يوم هجيلك نقعد مع بعض شوية هههههههههههههه 
اسمها فرفورة :smile02*


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه هحكيلك انا بقى ما انا سألتها نفس ذات السؤال
> قولتلها ايه اللى مخرجك فى البرد ده قالتلى زهقت من الدوشة بتاعت بقيت النمل
> اصحابها قوم ايه قالت اروح اتمشى لوحدة شوية
> قولتلها طب خدينى عند اصحابك دوول قالتلى دول كلهم دوشة خليكى هنا
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

فرفوره ده اسمه فار 

اوعى يكون اصلها فااااااااار 

طيب سؤال يطرح نفسه 

هى شربت السكسافيه ولا غرقت فيه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فرفوره ده اسمه فار
> 
> ...


 *يالهوووى ليكون فار وعامل نفسه نملة ههههههههههههههه
شربته ما انا جبتلها شاليموه متخافيش عليا انا ناصحة ههههههههه *


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يالهوووى ليكون فار وعامل نفسه نملة ههههههههههههههه
> شربته ما انا جبتلها شاليموه متخافيش عليا انا ناصحة ههههههههه *



هههههههههههههههههه

طيب خلى بالك على نفسك اخر المشى مع نمله قرص
واخر المشى مع فار قرقضه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب خلى بالك على نفسك اخر المشى مع نمله قرص
> واخر المشى مع فار قرقضه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه ﻻ انا كدا هفكر احطلها سم فى النسكافيه واريح دماغى هههههههههه*


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ﻻ انا كدا هفكر احطلها سم فى النسكافيه واريح دماغى هههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا ابلغ عنك البوليس 

قاتله فرفوره الاموره 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا ابلغ عنك البوليس
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
هقولهم انتى اللى قولتيلى
*


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ﻻ انا كدا هفكر احطلها سم فى النسكافيه واريح دماغى هههههههههه*


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> هقولهم انتى اللى قولتيلى
> *



ليس لديك تسجيلات او كتابات 

لكن انا معايا اعتراف وواضح وصريح 

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> 
> ليس لديك تسجيلات او كتابات
> ...


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:



تهمه جديده 

الاعتداء على عضوه بالشاكوش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:vava::vava::vava::vava::vava::vava::vava:

:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soso a قال:


> تهمه جديده
> 
> الاعتداء على عضوه بالشاكوش
> 
> ...



:s::s::s::s::s:


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيههيهيهيهيهيهيهييهيهيهيهيهيه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*لسة صاحية من النوم ومصدعة جداااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

هيهيهيهيهيهيه
كله للخيررررررر​


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2014)

*كل واحد فينا جواه اللى تاعبه واللى جارحه واللى فى القلب مداريه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

:36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*احساس بالراحة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 فبراير 2014)

تعبانه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 فبراير 2014)

تعبااااااااااااااان​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 فبراير 2014)

جوعان 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2014)

*مش عاااااارفة اناااااااااااااااااااااام **:t19:**:t19:*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 فبراير 2014)

*بقالى 8 ساعات ونص برفع فى فيديو المسرحية
عشانكم بجد مخصوص ولية فى نص الرفع المسرحية
يا صبر ايوووووووووووووب ياربى 
ومنمشى لحد دلوقتى من امبارح 
عشانكم بجد
*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2014)

مش عارف ايه السبب ربنا يستر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2014)

*زززززززفت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2014)

*بنموووووت مررات من اﻻلم 
 اكتر بكتييييير واكبر من الموووت اللى بجد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2014)

انا  تعبااااااااااااان​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 فبراير 2014)

متنرفز من ام النت ده >_<​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 فبراير 2014)

يوم حلو


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2014)

*مصدعة جداااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2014)

ميت
بس مبسووووووط​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

عادية جدا 
وما بالكم اللي بتشيله الكلمة دي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2014)

زحلاااااااااااان​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

عندي صداع​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

عايشة


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 فبراير 2014)

اتخبطت خبطة في دماغي في سن الدولاب

مش شايف قدامي ...​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 فبراير 2014)

كويس خالص ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 فبراير 2014)

*سنانى بتوجعنى اة اة اة ^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

قاعدة ساكتة و هادية و ما بعملش حاجة


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 فبراير 2014)

صدااع​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوطة الحمد الله
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

بحاول استوعب


----------



## max mike (20 فبراير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
مش حزين .. وفى نفس الوقت مش فرحان
احساس كده وسط بين البينين​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

مفتقدة حاجات كتييييييرة اوووووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

مش قادرة احدد اذا كنت جعانة و لا نعسانة و لا لا دة و لا دة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 فبراير 2014)

*مصدعة جدااااااااا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

شكلي فظيع و انا بقرقض في الساندوتش
فاتكم نص عمركم عشان ما شوفتوش المشهد دة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

عاااااااااااااايش
نشكر الله​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

الكحة قربت تطلع روحي :941hf:


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

مش عارف بجد​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

بحلم بحاجات ف خيالي


----------



## soso a (21 فبراير 2014)

----------------------------------​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 فبراير 2014)

عادى جدآ ومحدش هيحس بينا
ومحدش هيمسح دمعه عنينا
واكتر حاجة هتبقى قريبة لينا 
هى المخدة اللى هنخبى فيها وشنا ونوصيها تمسح دموعنا 
والحزن اللى بيقتل فينا​


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2014)

*عااااااااااادى
مش زعلان .. ومش مبسوط
ماشى الحال​*


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2014)

*هو ده احساسى بالظبط
نص سعيد + نص حزين
وماشية الحياة​*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 فبراير 2014)

*انا عاملة زى التلاجاية اللى نفسها تتطلع للشمس وتشوف النور
عمرك شوفت تلاجاية نفسها تقعد فى الشمس !!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

حزينة و مخنوقة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

محتاجة شوية هدوء


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2014)

*زعلان قوى على نفسى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

خايفة


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2014)

*تقريبا مفيش اى امل فى رفع المسرحية
كل ما اجى ارفعها تحصل حاجة تمنعنى
من رفع المسرحية حاجة تشل بجد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

عاااااااَدي 
عادي جدا 
عادي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

نص بيضحك والتانى زعلان​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

فرحانة و مبسوطة


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2014)

فرحان


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

مخنوووووق اووووووووووووووى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2014)

*وادينى عايش دايما حزين
طول عمرى ساكت راضى بقليلى
احزن سنين افرح يومين
يادنيا امتى هتضحكيلى

من شخابيطى وهو ده احساسى بجد
وعجبى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

تعباااااااانة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

متعزية اوووووي .. ربنا حنين اوي بجد. ..


----------



## kawasaki (23 فبراير 2014)

*زعلان جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

من كتر اللى بيحصل
من كتر الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتروح
بقيت مكسور
بقى بينى وبين احلام  يجى مليون سور
وكل اللى بتمناهم بيرحو وكانى مكتوب على قلبى يعيش مكسور
معلشى بقى  دنياااا   ومش بتدينا حاجة من اللى عاوزينها
بمعنى اصح
مبتديش حاجة اصلآ
احساسى مكسوووور​johna


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 فبراير 2014)

مش مركز خالص
ليا اكتر من يومين


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2014)

صعب احساس  ان قلبك يدق لحد معين
وعقلك يفكرك انك مش  هتقدر تسعده
طب يا ترى تصدق مين ؟؟؟​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوووطة اوووى*​


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2014)

*اللى جوايا كتيييييييييييييييير وميتحكيش .. ولو حكيته مش هخلص
عشان كده خلينى ساكت احسن​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

نشكر الرب على كل يوم بيفوت بسلام​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

*احساس  اى حد صاحى من 9 الصبح
^_^
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 فبراير 2014)

نفسي اخرج حالا ...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

احساس  انك تلاقى   حد مستنيك علشان يطمن عليك دا بالدنيا كلها اصلآ​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

فرحان ومتفائل بالخير لي وللجميع


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 فبراير 2014)

مبسوط شوية ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

حاجات  كتيرررررررررر
مبقتش عارف حاجة  بس مبسووووط​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

مصدعة شويتين و نعسانة 3 شويات و جعانة 4 شويات
فهمتوا حاجة م اللي انا كاتباه دة ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

النور قاطع


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*احساس بالتوهان *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

منشكح  طبعآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

فرحانة فرحة ما فرحتهاش من سنين


----------



## max mike (25 فبراير 2014)

*اااااااااااااه واااااااااااااااه
قمة الحزن والزعل والخنقة
هون ياااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

لسا شايف حاجة من امبارح بس مفرحانى اوووووووى​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2014)

ملل وخنقة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

لما نفرح 5 دقايق
نزعل عليهم 5 ايام​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 فبراير 2014)

محتاجة اختفي


----------



## max mike (26 فبراير 2014)

*نفسى ارتاح ولو شوية
نفسى فى رحلة اغير فيها جو وابعد شوية عن الروتين الممل والخنيق ده .. انبسط شوية وانسى همومى ومشاكلى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

max mike قال:


> *نفسى ارتاح ولو شوية​*
> 
> *نفسى فى رحلة اغير فيها جو وابعد شوية عن الروتين الممل والخنيق ده .. انبسط شوية وانسى همومى ومشاكلى*​


 فعلا يا مايكل انت محتاج لرحلة تخرجك من جو الاكتئاب دة
حاول تخرج ان شا الله حتى تتمشى 10 دقايق وترجع تاني


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

*احساس اى حد بياكل شيكولاتة 
*




​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

انا موجوووووووووووووع اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

برووووود قاااااتل


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

حزينة عشان مش عارفة اتصرف و لا عارفة اعمل ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2014)

*مبسوطة عشان رجعتلكم*:flowers:​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*زهقااااااااان اوووووى بجد
*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مبسوطة عشان رجعتلكم*:flowers:​


 احنا اللي مبسوطين اكتر يا قمر :flowers:


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

دماغي بتوجعني


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

لحظة انتظار


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 فبراير 2014)

زى الزفت لكن الحمدلله ربنا قادر يغير الوضع دة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

جوعاانة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2014)

*مرتاحه ومتفائله​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## max mike (27 فبراير 2014)

*نفسى افرح
ياااااااااااااااااارب فرحنى قريب ارجوووووووووووووك
عشان تعبت​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2014)

*,.*

أعلم إنى صآدقة , ولكن أدركـ أيضاً أننى غير حآسمة
ولآ أدرى إن كآنت تلكـ خطيئة ..*!*




*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

مصدعة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

مبسوطة 
​


----------



## max mike (28 فبراير 2014)

*ماشى الحال
مش معنى كده ان كله تمام
لكن اهى ماشية وخلاص بحلوها ومرها​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

لا جديد


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2014)

اموري جيدة
اشكر الرب على ذلك


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

مخنووووووووقة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مارس 2014)

مش عارف انام


----------



## +KiMO+ (1 مارس 2014)

صدااااع

تقريباًَ علشان مواعيد نومي مش ثابتة​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 مارس 2014)

ارهاق و نعاس


----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2014)

*هموت وافرحلى شوية​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2014)

*مصدع ع الاخر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (1 مارس 2014)

نشكر الله على كل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

قبل شوية تعشيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*مصدعة ونفسى انام *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

اشكر الله على عظم محبته


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

الحمد لله
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

كتير بنزعل من حاجات بس مش بنعرف ان الحاجات اللي بتزعلنا دي اكبر دليل على حب ربنا لينا و عنايته بينا
شكرا يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*قلقاااانة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2014)

منسي ومش عالبال
واصلا مليشي مكان​


----------



## max mike (2 مارس 2014)

*بحاول اتفائل وافرح شوية 
لان كده حرام اللى بعمله فى نفسى​*


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2014)

*ااااااااااااااااااه يارب
تعبت​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 مارس 2014)

جهازي مليان فيروسات هشد في شعري خلاص
مش عارفة اعمل ايه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)

*ورايا حاجات كتير ومكسلة اقوم اعمل حاجة
ماأجمل ان لاتفعل شيئا ثم تستريح قليلا :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مارس 2014)

*عندى صداااااع رخمممم*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

خدي مق من دول هيضيع الصداع


----------



## +KiMO+ (4 مارس 2014)

عاااااااااااااااادي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> خدي مق من دول هيضيع الصداع


*شكلهم فظيع يا رمسيس 
انا طماعة وهخدهم كلهم هههههههه
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكلهم فظيع يا رمسيس
> انا طماعة وهخدهم كلهم هههههههه
> *


بالهناء والشفاء 
الصداع خف ولا لسة 
علي فكرة ميغلوش عليكي 
يغلي علي النار ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بالهناء والشفاء
> الصداع خف ولا لسة
> علي فكرة ميغلوش عليكي
> يغلي علي النار ههههههههههه


*ميرسى الله يهنيك 
ﻻ لسة مامشيش بس يانا يا هووووو 
اعتقد على ما اشربهم كلهم مش هيجيلى لمدة سنة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

انا اتمني ان ميكنش فية صداع خالص
ربنا يقويكي علية


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا اتمني ان ميكنش فية صداع خالص
> ربنا يقويكي علية


*ميرسى يا رمسيس ربنا يخليك*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)

علي اية بس 
ربنا كبير وموجود


----------



## max mike (4 مارس 2014)

*ماشى الحال
لا جديد تحت الشمس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2014)

*لو كانت الحياة وظيفه لاعتزلتها​*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 مارس 2014)

جهازي بيتدمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*بهرب مني*​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مارس 2014)

بعمل تصميم مهم والنور قطع ييييييييييييي هعيد تاني كل الي عملته :smil13:


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

*عندى غباء لدرجه انى عاوز احسب 1+1 بالآله الحاسبه*​

*...*
*عندى احترام لدرجه انى عاوز ابوس راسي*​ 
*عندى دلع لدرجه انى عاوز اشرب البيبسي بالشوكه*​ 
*عندى زهق لدرجة انى عاوز اعد شعري*​ 
*عندى هبل لدرجة انى عاوز ادق جرس الشقه و ادخل البيت و اقول : مين ؟! ..*
*و اطلع و اقول : اناآا*
*وادخل و اقول : اهلا بيك يا معلم ساكي*​ 

*عندى رومانسيه لدرجة اني عاوز اتعشى ورده*​ 
*عندى حماس لـ درجة انى ‏عاوز أرمي نفسي من السطح وانزل آشوف وصلت ولا لسه.....*​ 
*هييييييييييييح ‏المللل *​​​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مارس 2014)

زهقااااان​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 مارس 2014)

زفففففففت


----------



## max mike (5 مارس 2014)

*مخنوق من نفسى ع الآخر​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

محتاجة للنوم جدا بس مش جايلي نوم


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

ابحث عن السعادة 
و النبي لو حد لقاها يا جدعان يبقى يقولي


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

افكر كثير جدا في القادم


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*مخنووووقة *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 مارس 2014)

حزناااان ​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

مقريفة و عاوزة انام


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*صدااااااااااااااع رخممممم*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

بسمع اغاني


----------



## max mike (7 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2014)

سوف اذهب الى السوق الان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

اعجاب بشخصية معينة
هي بصراحة شخصية رائعة جدا و مستحيل يبقى فيه حد في العالم كله مش بيحترم او مش بيقدر الشخصية دي
بس مش هقولكم هي مين ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اعجاب بشخصية معينة
> هي بصراحة شخصية رائعة جدا و مستحيل يبقى فيه حد في العالم كله مش بيحترم او مش بيقدر الشخصية دي
> بس مش هقولكم هي مين ههههههه



*هى مين ها ها :smil13:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى مين ها ها :smil13:*​


 هههههههههه
مش هقووووولك :a63: ههههههههه
 غتاتة بقى و انتي عارفاني غتتة و احب اغتت ع الناس :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> مش هقووووولك :a63: ههههههههه
> غتاتة بقى و انتي عارفاني غتتة و احب اغتت ع الناس :t33:


*ايون عارفاكى يابت تموتى فى الغتاتة 
:t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون عارفاكى يابت تموتى فى الغتاتة *
> *:t32::t32::t32:*​


 بس معاكي انتي يابت الغتاتة بيبقى ليها طعم تاني مختلف عن الغتاتة مع باقي الناس مش عارفة ليه 
ههههههههههه
ها لسة عاوزة تعرفي و لا خلاص :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بس معاكي انتي يابت الغتاتة بيبقى ليها طعم تاني مختلف عن الغتاتة مع باقي الناس مش عارفة ليه
> ههههههههههه
> ها لسة عاوزة تعرفي و لا خلاص :t33:


*لا ياختى بلاها احراج كفاية كدا هههههه 
ما انتى قولتى مش هقولك :ranting:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ياختى بلاها احراج كفاية كدا هههههه *
> *ما انتى قولتى مش هقولك :ranting:*​


 ههههههههه طب بالراحة طيب 
خلاص هقولك و امري الى الله عشان ما تزعليش
الشخصية دي هي شخصية الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي رحمه الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه طب بالراحة طيب
> خلاص هقولك و امري الى الله عشان ما تزعليش
> الشخصية دي هي شخصية الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي رحمه الله


*حد يشوفلى ماسورة ميه افتح نفوخك بيها 
طب وهو ده السر اللى كنتى مخبياه هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حد يشوفلى ماسورة ميه افتح نفوخك بيها *
> *طب وهو ده السر اللى كنتى مخبياه هههههههههه *​


 ههههههههه يابت كان لازم اغتت عليكي الاول قبل ما اقولك
و الا ما ابقاش ميرا :t33:
بس ايه رأيك في دكتور ابراهيم الفقي بقى
روعة صح ؟


----------



## kawasaki (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حد يشوفلى ماسورة ميه افتح نفوخك بيها *
> *طب وهو ده السر اللى كنتى مخبياه هههههههههه *





*من عنيا الجوز*
*ومناخيري اللوز *

*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *من عنيا الجوز*
> *ومناخيري اللوز *​
> 
> *
> ...


يالاهوي يا ساكي انت ما صدقت هههههههه
طب رورو قالت حد يجيبلي ماسورة مية
ايه دول كلهم هههههههه
جايبلي سنج و مطاوي يا مفتري :smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *من عنيا الجوز*
> *ومناخيري اللوز *
> 
> *
> ...


*الله يخليك يا سااااكى 
توشكر 
استعنا على الشقى بالله *​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يخليك يا سااااكى *
> *توشكر *
> *استعنا على الشقى بالله *​


 طب مش هتسألوني نفسي في ايه قبل ما اموت 
:36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4: :36_1_4:


----------



## max mike (8 مارس 2014)

*من كتر حزنى ع اللى فات 
مبقتش بفرح م اللى جاى
قضيت حياتى بنص مات
ونص تانى شبه حى​*


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

مرتاح والف حمد وشكر ليك يا رب


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

مضغوطة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2014)

مخنوق جدا


----------



## max mike (9 مارس 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

نفسي ارجع بالزمن للوراء


----------



## zaki (9 مارس 2014)

*بلاش علشان  مرسى  *​


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2014)

*متضاااااااايق خاااااالص​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

zaki قال:


> *بلاش علشان  مرسى  *​


 هههههههههه
ما تخافش ماهو انا هرجع لوحدي مش هرجعكم معايا


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

كان يوم زفت اوي النهاردة
نشكر الله انه عدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2014)

*مخنوق جدا جدا
حاجه تضايق بجد 
*​


----------



## bent el noor (10 مارس 2014)

مش عارفة ان كنت فرحانة ولا زعلانة ولاحزبنة
هه


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

بسمع اغاني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2014)

*انا مبسوطة جداااااااا 
نشكر ربنا 
*​


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2014)

*مبقتش فى حاجة بتفرحنى
زمان واحنا صغيرين كنا نفرح من اقل حاجة
كبرنا وهمومنا كبرت معانا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

نفسي اليوم يخلص بقى و بكرة يبقى احسن شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2014)

*مرتاحة جدأُأُأُأُُ*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

محتارة و مخنوقة و مش جايلي نوم من كتر التفكيرررررر


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

مرتاح الحمدوالشكر للرب


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

الحمد لله
الواحد بيرتاح كتير اوي لما بيقول الحمد لله


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 مارس 2014)

هو خليط ما بين حزن و اكتئاب بسبب بنى ادم معندهوش دممممممممممممممممممممم مطلع عينى شغل شغل شغل شغل بقيت انام احلم بالشغل


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

كالعادة مش جايلي نوم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مارس 2014)

*في نعمة نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)

متفائل


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

زهقانة و حاسة بالملل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

*مبسوطة
مرتاحه
راضية

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

حاسة اني بردانة شوية و نعسانة شويتين و مرتاحة تلات شويات


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

مرتاح والحمد والشكر لك يا ربي


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

نشكر الله


----------



## max mike (13 مارس 2014)

*مع ان الامور مش ولابد
بس ماشى الحال
ماشية بحلوها ومرها​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مارس 2014)

*أحساس زبالة أوى ان صديق عمرك اللى معاك بقاله 4 سنين
تكتشف أنه بيكدب فى كل حــــــــــــــــــــــاجة
لا و كمان بيمثل عليك دور الحب وبيخفى كرهه ليك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*صداااااااااااااااااااااااااع*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

نفسي امووووت و ارتااااااح


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 مارس 2014)

توماااام

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)

نشكر ربنا بخيررر​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)

بكل خير 

نحمد الرب ونشكره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2014)

*متضايق*​


----------



## max mike (14 مارس 2014)

*كله ماشى يادنيا شمال وناس من حال صبحت لحال
نفس بس اسأل سؤال ليه الصالح بخته مال​*


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

مرتاح واموري جيدة والحمد والشكر للرب


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

*مصدعة جدا هموت وانام*​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مارس 2014)

مش مبسوطه زي مايكون حاجه نقصاني ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مارس 2014)

مبسوطه جداااااااا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مارس 2014)

*زي الزفت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2014)

*كسلانة اخر خمناشر حاجة كدا*​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2014)

*تعبان وجسمى مدغدغ .. 5 ساعات متواصلين واقف على رجلى عشان اعمل فيش جنائى اقدم بيه فى وظيفة
حاجة قرف ع الاخر​*


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

مش عارفة :dntknw:


----------



## max mike (18 مارس 2014)

*الحمدلله
ماشى الحال​*


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

احساس اي حد لسة شارب عصير برتقال


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2014)

اكتئاب


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

زهقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2014)

*هلكانة جداااااااااااا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2014)

صاحيه الساعه 5 
فالشارع. من 6:30 
و يوم صعب زملتئ عملت عمليه 
و لف من الصبح. و يدوب راجعه 
مش شأيفا قدامى خلاص


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 مارس 2014)

قربت اتجنن :a82:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مارس 2014)

الحمدلله ^_^​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 مارس 2014)

مليت الحياه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2014)

*احسـااس وحـش اوى لـما تـحس ان جـواك دوشـه جامـده اوووى 
و كـلام كتـييير مـش عـارف تـعبر عنـه حـتى ولـو بكـلمه واحـــده !!*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

سانتظر الامل الذي طالما أنتظرته ...


----------



## انت شبعي (20 مارس 2014)

نشكر الله على كل شئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مارس 2014)

*مبسوووووووووطة اوووووووووووى *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (20 مارس 2014)

زعلانة محدش جاب لي هدية في الام اهههههههههههههههي


----------



## انت شبعي (21 مارس 2014)

سهرانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

*زعلانة عشان مفلسه ولسه مجبتش لماما هديه
بجد اخص عليا:new2:

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 مارس 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2014)

*مبسوووووطه نشكر ربنااااا​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2014)

*فلنشكر صانع الخيرات
لأننا دايما بخير*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 مارس 2014)

*يارب فرحني  فرحه فؤاد المهندس *
*لما المكنه طلعت قماش *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 مارس 2014)

*منشكحه بطريقه هبله*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2014)

*احساس اى حد مانمش غير ساعتين *
*مقريفة اخر خمناشر حاجة*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

مصدعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2014)

*مرررررهقه​*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 مارس 2014)

*الطالب المصري عباره عن !!
كائن مطحون دراسيا 
كائن تعبان نفسيا 
كائن طالع عينه يوميا*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مارس 2014)

ورايا مذاكرة كتير وماليش نفس اذاااااااااكر​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

حالة من الصمت


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2014)

*مترقب ومنتظر حاجة مهمة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب تحصل .. حققلى اللى نفسى فيه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*مش عارفة !*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

اكتئااااااب


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

سو هاااابي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

*مضايقة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

نشكر الله على كل شئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*مودى وحش*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*انا منبهره الحقيقه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2014)

*ارتياح وهدوء نفسي​*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

مش زعلانة و مش مبسوطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مارس 2014)

*فى ناس لو رديت عليها بأول رد جه فى دماغى هقطع علاقتى بيهم*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مارس 2014)

*





وانا دلوقتى زعلانة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*ميه ميه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مارس 2014)

لاول مرة من فترة طويلة
مبسوووطة بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

ولا اي اندهاش


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## روزا فكري (25 مارس 2014)

شوية احباط كده علي شوية يأس علي شوية خنقه
يعني كوكتيل احاسيس زي الفل ههههه​


----------



## bent el noor (25 مارس 2014)

Lonely


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2014)

*قلقانه اوووووووي
استر يا رب​*


----------



## grges monir (26 مارس 2014)

تو تر


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)

Happyyyy
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2014)

احساس انى بكتشف حاجة جديدة


----------



## max mike (28 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2014)

*انا مرعوبه جداااااااا

كانت معدية من تحت البيت حتة مظاهره كبيرة جداا
وعمالين يقولوا يسقط حكم العسكر
ويسقط السيسي وعايزين مرسي

وكلام فظيع
بجد رعبوني
اول مره اشوف مظاهره مباشر 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مارس 2014)

*زفت مزفتت بالزفتوت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2014)

*هدوء ما قبل العاصفه​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 مارس 2014)

ايه الملل دة !! ​


----------



## max mike (29 مارس 2014)

*هدوء وترقب .. وفى انتظار الافضل​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2014)

*صاحية من النوم مصدعة جداااااا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2014)

*متردده​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مارس 2014)

*يااااااااااارب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2014)

*كالامواج بلا شاطيء
ما النهايه!؟​*


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2014)

قلق شوية


----------



## +KiMO+ (30 مارس 2014)

قرفان​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

احساس بالملل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مارس 2014)

*مرهقة جدااااااااا*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (31 مارس 2014)

مهموم


----------



## max mike (31 مارس 2014)

*عايش ...​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

*بفكررررر في النصيبه دي
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بفكررررر في النصيبه دي
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ايون اللى هى مين دى 
اوعى تكون بتفكرى فى الاقرع ده يابت 
ده معندوش اى نوع من انواع الشعر 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايون اللى هى مين دى
> اوعى تكون بتفكرى فى الاقرع ده يابت
> ده معندوش اى نوع من انواع الشعر
> *​


*يابنتي حرام عليكي
مش كفايه اللي هببناه هناك
جايه تكملي هنا عالهوواء مباشرة
ارحميني هتوديني في نصيبه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي حرام عليكي
> مش كفايه اللي هببناه هناك
> جايه تكملي هنا عالهوواء مباشرة
> ارحميني هتوديني في نصيبه
> *


*والنيعمة ما انا ده اختى منى 
وانا اتكلمت يابت 
انتى اللى شعورك راح لبعيد 
يوووووه مخك راح لبعيد 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *والنيعمة ما انا ده اختى منى
> وانا اتكلمت يابت
> انتى اللى شعورك راح لبعيد
> يوووووه مخك راح لبعيد
> *​


:yahoo::yahoo:

طيب يلا تعالي نروح هناك عشان نفكر هنعمل ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> طيب يلا تعالي نروح هناك عشان نفكر هنعمل ايه


*طيب  روحى تعالى هناك :59:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2014)

*للذكريات الم فوق الاحتمال​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * للذكريات الم فوق الاحتمال*​


 يبقى ليه نفكر فى الى فات--
 الى فات مات :giveup:
 و بكره لسا مليان امل و محبه و ابتسامات :new8:
هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (31 مارس 2014)

زودااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع زوداع رهييب زوداع رهيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2014)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



 
 يبقى ليه نفكر فى الى فات--
 الى فات مات :giveup:
 و بكره لسا مليان امل و محبه و ابتسامات :new8:
هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايه ده هو مات!طيب لما انتي عارفه مش تقوليلي:59:
اصل محدش قالي هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه ده هو مات!طيب لما انتي عارفه مش تقوليلي:59:*
> *اصل محدش قالي هههههههههههههههههه*


ما انا اتصلت بيكى امبارح علشان اقول لك و حضرتك مش عبرتينى 
و لا رديتى عليا :act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

*احساس اى حد صاحى من النوم *

*عاوزة انام تانى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2014)

*مضغوووووووووط جدي
شيكات بالكوم والجو مريح 

حدش عايز دسته ديتول يا جدعان 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مضغوووووووووط جدي
> شيكات بالكوم والجو مريح
> 
> حدش عايز دسته ديتول يا جدعان
> *​


*الاقيش عندك دستة شمع الله يكرمك 
الكشاف من كتر ما النور بيقطع مش بيلحق يشحن 
:thnk0001::thnk0001:
*​


----------



## max mike (31 مارس 2014)

*
قلبي شوق بين الضلوع قصته مالهاش نهاية
قلبي مابيعرف دموع والندم مش في الحكاية
كل يوم يطعن يسوع ينساه ويعيد م البداية​*


----------



## bent el noor (31 مارس 2014)

زعلانه من نفسي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الاقيش عندك دستة شمع الله يكرمك
> الكشاف من كتر ما النور بيقطع مش بيلحق يشحن
> :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> *​


*الله يسهلك 

 اقولها شيكات وبضاعه بمبالغ مبالغ فيها تقولي شمع

 :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الله يسهلك
> 
> اقولها شيكات وبضاعه بمبالغ مبالغ فيها تقولي شمع
> 
> ...



*كلها طموحات 
كل واحد وطموحه بقى :gun:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

*انا فرحانة اووي
مش مصدقة ان النور بقاله ساعتين متواصل شغال**:lightbulb:**:lightbulb:*
* 30:30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا فرحانة اووي
> مش مصدقة ان النور بقاله ساعتين متواصل شغال**:lightbulb:**:lightbulb:*
> * 30:30:
> *​


*ده انجاز يابت 
اصل عمك عاشور نام خلاص 
بالمناسبة دى ﻻزم ادعيله دعوة 
يارب يا عاشور يابن ام عاشور ﻻتورد على جنة وﻻ على نار 
تقف فى النص بين البنين
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ده انجاز يابت
> اصل عمك عاشور نام خلاص
> بالمناسبة دى ﻻزم ادعيله دعوة
> يارب يا عاشور يابن ام عاشور ﻻتورد على جنة وﻻ على نار
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
ايوة يابت ادعي عليه اللهي وانت جاهي وهو بيقطع النور
صوباعه يتقطع البعيد:ura1:



بس عاشور مين اصلا:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ايوة يابت ادعي عليه اللهي وانت جاهي وهو بيقطع النور
> صوباعه يتقطع البعيد:ura1:
> 
> ...


*الله يتكهرب البعيد 
عمك عاشور يابت مش عارفاه 
اللى بيقطع الكهربا :gun:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الله يتكهرب البعيد
> عمك عاشور يابت مش عارفاه
> اللى بيقطع الكهربا :gun:
> *


*هو اللي مضلمها علينا اسمه عاشور:thnk0001:

الهي وهو بيقطع الكهربا 
يحصل ماس كهربائي
ويتكهرب ويبقا شبه السيلك العريان:bud:


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هو اللي مضلمها علينا اسمه عاشور:thnk0001:
> 
> الهي وهو بيقطع الكهربا
> يحصل ماس كهربائي
> ...


*هو عمك عاشور بغباوته بشكله العكر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو عمك عاشور بغباوته بشكله العكر *​


اسكتي يابت انا كابس عليا النوم
بس مش هاين عليا انام والكهربا شغاله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسكتي يابت انا كابس عليا النوم
> بس مش هاين عليا انام والكهربا شغاله​


*هههههههههههههه
ﻻيابت تنامى ايه 
معاكى اليوم طويل والكهربا قاطعة 
والحياه فللى ابقى تنامى براحتك
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ﻻيابت تنامى ايه
> معاكى اليوم طويل والكهربا قاطعة
> والحياه فللى ابقى تنامى براحتك
> *​


اسكتي ابت
انا مولعه الكمبيوتر والتلفزيون ونور التلاجه وكل انوار الشقه
وكمان الكشاف 
أأأأأه مانا بعوض بقا:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسكتي ابت
> انا مولعه الكمبيوتر والتلفزيون ونور التلاجه وكل انوار الشقه
> وكمان الكشاف
> أأأأأه مانا بعوض بقا:smile01​


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## max mike (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ده انجاز يابت
> اصل عمك عاشور نام خلاص
> بالمناسبة دى ﻻزم ادعيله دعوة
> يارب يا عاشور يابن ام عاشور ﻻتورد على جنة وﻻ على نار
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ايوة يابت ادعي عليه اللهي وانت جاهي وهو بيقطع النور
> صوباعه يتقطع البعيد:ura1:
> 
> ...




*يمكن يكون قصدكم على عاشور بتاع الشرقية اللى بيأجر بلطجية ده
بس ده تخصص بلطجة وبس .. ماله ومال النور​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> *يمكن يكون قصدكم على عاشور بتاع الشرقية اللى بيأجر بلطجية ده
> بس ده تخصص بلطجة وبس .. ماله ومال النور​*


احياة النبي ماعرف امايكل
ابت رورو هي اللي بتقول اسمه عاشور

وانا بدعي وخلاص:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احياة النبي ماعرف امايكل
> ابت رورو هي اللي بتقول اسمه عاشور
> 
> وانا بدعي وخلاص:smile01​


هههههههههههه

وانا مالى هما اللى قالولى 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> وانا مالى هما اللى قالولى
> 
> ​


هههههههههه يابت مين عاشور دا صحيح
مش ككان اسمه عيلاء تقريبا:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه يابت مين عاشور دا صحيح
> مش ككان اسمه عيلاء تقريبا:thnk0001::thnk0001:​



*ﻻ يابت دوكها بتاع باور فاملى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ﻻ يابت دوكها بتاع باور فاملى *​


ايون هو بتاع باوف راملي دا:giveup:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أبريل 2014)

*كلمة مخنوقة شوية  
*​


----------



## zaki (2 أبريل 2014)

*عربيتى  اتحرقت  انهاردة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2014)

*مش عارفة انام :t19:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2014)

*مســتـغربـــــــة *




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أبريل 2014)

مخنوق وزعلان 
ومحبط وحاجات تاني مش لاقي تفسير 
​


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2014)

توتر وقلق


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2014)

دبرها من عندك يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أبريل 2014)

*المزاج بقدونس
*​


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2014)

*ماشى الحال
اهى ايام ماشية وخلاص​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 أبريل 2014)

مبسوط 

بيتهيألي انتو عارفين ليه ^.^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أبريل 2014)

*عاااااااااااااوزة اناااااااااام*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2014)

زفتين


----------



## grges monir (4 أبريل 2014)

مبسووووووووووط


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2014)

مرتاح

الحمد والشكر لك يا ربي


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2014)

*اهو ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أبريل 2014)

*مصدعة جدااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

*بشرب نسكافيه 
ومستكنيصة على الاخر 
اينعم انا معرفش يعنى ايه مستكنيصة 
بس هى اكيد حاجة حلوة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*من اجمل الاحاسيس
انك تشغل كل الترانيم اللي بتحبها
وتعلي السماعات عالاخر
وترنم معاها بأعلي صوووتك

زي مانا عاملة كدا دلوقتي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2014)

*ماليش مزاج لأى حاجة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2014)

*متغااااااااظة *​


----------



## وردة يسوع (8 أبريل 2014)

الحمدلله كلووووووووو للخير


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 أبريل 2014)

*مدغدغه بشكل رخم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2014)

*مخنوق ومش طايق نفسي
*​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2014)

*حزين على فراق شخص عزيز جداااااااااااااا
اااااااااااه من الموت ده لما يفرق الاحباب
لتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## وردة يسوع (9 أبريل 2014)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## +KiMO+ (9 أبريل 2014)

مُجهد شوية​


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2014)

صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2014)

*حزين
وكله فى النازل​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2014)

*اصعب احساس لما يوحشك انسان تحت التراب 
*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2014)

تعبان اوىىى 
صلاواتكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2014)

*هلكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة *​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2014)

*ضاق بيا الطريق​*


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2014)

*رايح بيا على فين يازمن​*


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2014)

تفكير رهييييب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أبريل 2014)

*الشك هيقتلنى ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أبريل 2014)

جوعان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أبريل 2014)

*منظرى الحالى ^_^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (14 أبريل 2014)

*كل حاجة بقت سودا فى عنيا
مفيش حاجة تفرح
زفت X زفت​*


----------



## max mike (14 أبريل 2014)

*يارب انا تعبت خااااااالص من كل شئ .. وموتى خير ليا من حياتى
خدنى بقى وريحنى زى اللى ارتاحوا الراحة الابدية​*


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

مصدعة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 أبريل 2014)

جوايا شويه مشاعر ملخبطه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2014)

نشكر الله ​


----------



## max mike (15 أبريل 2014)

*حبة حزن على حبة انبساط على حبة كآبة
اهو كوكتيل غريب واهبل
بس ماشية​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

عايشة نشكر ربنا


----------



## max mike (16 أبريل 2014)

*ولا حاجة من اللى حلمت بيها اتحققت .. كله ماشى بالعكس
متاكد انك يارب شايلى حاجة كويسة جدااااااا .. لكن ارجوووووك متتاخرش عليا اكتر من كده
لانى قربت انتهى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2014)

*تعبااااانة جداااااااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2014)

جوايا سلام داخلى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أبريل 2014)

اااااااااااااااااااةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2014)

*نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (18 أبريل 2014)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2014)

*اخيييييييرا ولاول مرة من فترة طويلة
حاسس بسلام داخلى ببركة الايام المقدسة​*


----------



## max mike (20 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2014)

زعلااااااانه


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2014)

هذا عيد الأعياد وموسم  المواسم، فهو فوق الأعياد والمحافل جميعا، وفضله   على سائر الأعياد كفضل  الشمس على سائر الكواكب. اليوم نعيِّد القيامة  نفسها التي  لم تعد أملاً  ورجاءً، بل واقعاً حياً، وموضوع فرح دائم في  غلبتنا الموت. فقد  اشتملت  العالم بأسره.


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2014)

بالأمس كنا نولد أبناء للبشر، واليوم نولد أبناء  لله.
بالأمس كنا منبوذين من السماء إلى الأرض، واليوم  جعلَنا  الرسول السماوي مواطنين في السماء.
بالأمس كان الموتُ سائداً بسبب الخطيئة، واليوم  يملك  العدل بفضل الحياة.
إنسانٌ واحدٌ فتح لنا قديماً باب الموت، وواحدٌ  اليوم  أعاد لنا الحياة.
بالأمس نبذَنا الموتُ من الحياة، واليوم أبادت  الحياةُ  الموتَ.
بالأمس خبّأَنا الخجلُ تحت التينة، واليوم يجذبنا  الموت  نحو شجرة الحياة.
بالأمس طردَنا العصيان من الفردوس، واليوم يُعيدنا  إليه الإيمان.


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

سهرانة


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أبريل 2014)

حيره :/


----------



## توووته (21 أبريل 2014)

متعبه


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أبريل 2014)

حيره حيره حيره حيره حيره حيره >.<


----------



## max mike (21 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

.........​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> ​



*حنفى 
احنا قولنا اية قبل كدة ؟؟ :smile02
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أبريل 2014)

*عن احساسى وانا نازلة وفرحانة
وعن احساسى لما رجعت واللى كنت نازلة عشانه متحققش 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

زهقانة و مش لاقية حاجة اعملها


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حنفى
> احنا قولنا اية قبل كدة ؟؟ :smile02
> *​



*طاب اعمل ايه بس ياقلقاسة
زهقان خاااالص
ولا حاجة راضية تتحقق معايا
وعارف ان الخير جاى زى ما الكل بيقول
لكن امتى ؟؟؟؟؟ انا ليا زماااااااااان مستنى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أبريل 2014)

بفكر في كل الحاجات الوحشة اللي حصلتلي في حياتي


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> بفكر في كل الحاجات الوحشة اللي حصلتلي في حياتي



*وليه بقى
المفروض ترمى ورا دهرك وتفكرى فى اللى جاى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أبريل 2014)

max mike قال:


> *وليه بقى*
> 
> *المفروض ترمى ورا دهرك وتفكرى فى اللى جاى*​


ماهو انا فقرية يابني نعمل ايه بقى :vava:
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أبريل 2014)

قلقانه -_-


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2014)

*سناني بتغلي
*​


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سناني بتغلي
> *​



*طيب ما توطى النار عليها شوية​*:vava:​
*الف سلامة عليك ياجميل​*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2014)

عايزه انام


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أبريل 2014)

*نفسي حزينة حتى الموت .......*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2014)

دماغى وجعتنى من المذاكرة فصلت


----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)

مابقاش عندى شعور


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (25 أبريل 2014)

*مضايقه ومش طايقه حد *​


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أبريل 2014)

عااادي ‎


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أبريل 2014)

كدة اووووووووفر


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أبريل 2014)

صدمه حزن قلق


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2014)

​

*وانا مستنى الاحسن ده يارب
عشان عارف غلاوتى عندك​*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2014)

احساس بالحب ♥ لمنتدى الكنيسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

*ورغم انى اتضايقت لما بوظتى الميعاد
بس انتى صبحتى ♥*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2014)

غباااء >.<


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

تعبانة و مجهدة


----------



## max mike (29 أبريل 2014)

*شعور بالــــ لا شعور​*


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2014)

احباااااط واكتئاب وحجات كتير وحشه فوف بعض


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 أبريل 2014)

متضايقه :/


----------



## انت شبعي (30 أبريل 2014)

مستغربة
مش فاهمة
بحاول افهم ...​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مايو 2014)

كويسه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2014)

max mike قال:


> *طاب اعمل ايه بس ياقلقاسة
> زهقان خاااالص
> ولا حاجة راضية تتحقق معايا
> وعارف ان الخير جاى زى ما الكل بيقول
> لكن امتى ؟؟؟؟؟ انا ليا زماااااااااان مستنى​*



*مسيرها تيجى
وبعدين بطل احباط
ماتروح ترمى نفسك فى البحر احسن
اقولك
روح انتحر
وارمى نفسك من فوق الرصيف :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
بطل اكتئاب
*​


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مسيرها تيجى
> وبعدين بطل احباط
> ماتروح ترمى نفسك فى البحر احسن
> اقولك
> ...



*تصدقى لولا ان الانتحار حرام كان زمانى عملتها
ادينا صابرين واما نشوف​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2014)

max mike قال:


> *تصدقى لولا ان الانتحار حرام كان زمانى عملتها
> ادينا صابرين واما نشوف​*



*بتعات الرصيف مش انتحار
ابسلولتى
دى رياضة :a63:
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2014)

احباط..كسل..احساس بالفشل !!​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مايو 2014)

مش حاسة بأي حاجة خالص ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2014)

سلام جوايا سلام داخلى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 مايو 2014)

مبسوط حبتين 

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مايو 2014)

قلقانه :/


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مايو 2014)

هــدوء​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2014)

*احباط 
وكله فى النازل
انا فاشل​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2014)

*



قلقانه :/

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



احباط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * وكله فى النازل*
> * انا فاشل*





*ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2014)

محتاره :/


----------



## انت شبعي (5 مايو 2014)

زفففففففت


----------



## kawasaki (5 مايو 2014)

*الحمد لله *
*تمام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2014)

*بقيت عامل زي الفلاسفه يا كفره 
بزاكر علي لمبه جاز 
هو في الواقع كشاف انيجيزر 
وبقيت عامل زيه حتته التلج بجيب ميه من كل حته الملزمه اتلبت منكم لله *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2014)

:close_tem


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2014)

*داخل الامتحان بعد ساعتين 
ومتوغوش *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

بفكر كتير اوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2014)

مش عايزه اذاكر


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2014)

*مش مظبوط
كله متلخبط​*


----------



## kawasaki (7 مايو 2014)

*ميه ميه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2014)

*واثقة فيك يارب : )
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مايو 2014)

زهقانة


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2014)

مخنوقه :/


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2014)

ربنا معزيني ....​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2014)

*احساس المواكيس : )
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2014)

*نفسى اقعد قدام النيل دلوقتى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2014)

ضاحيه 5 الصبح حتى فالإجازه بحاول أنيم نفسى مش عأرفا. نفسى أصحى متئخر شويه غلئ 7 كذا أو 8


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2014)

تفكير تفكير تفكير تفكير تفكير >.<


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2014)

*بعافر عشان افرح : )
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مايو 2014)

*مخنووووووووووقة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

نفسي اخرج 
حاسة اني قربت انسى شكل الشارع


----------



## max mike (9 مايو 2014)

*آخر لخبطة واحباط​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)

فرحانة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

مرتاحة نفسيا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2014)

*احلى احساس ممكن تحسه
اكون قاعدة زهقانة ومتضايقة ومقهورة وتيجى صاحبتى تقولى طيب مين اللى زعلك ؟
اقولها مفيش
تقولى طيب مين اللى ضايقك ؟
 اقولها مفيش
تقولى طيب بطلى تزعلى عشان انا مش بحبك وانتى زعلانة ♥
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

مندهشة شوية و دة العادي يعني
بس مع ذلك نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2014)

*محبـطـــــــــــة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2014)

متضايقه جدا


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

زهقانة موت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01

*دة احساسى 
( مذبهلة )
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 مايو 2014)

*مترتب .*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*هفرح هحاول يعنى : )
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*تعبت 
مش قادرة افرح
ياربى بقى
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مايو 2014)

مش عارفه انام من كتر التفكير :'(


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 مايو 2014)

*مضايقه اوي*


----------



## max mike (13 مايو 2014)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه  يارب
ريحنى من اللى انا فيه ارجووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

عندي فسفوسة في وشي مضايقاني 
يخربيت تفاهتي :t19::t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)

مريض
تعبان 
بعدين معاكي
يا دنيا سيبيني في حالي


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2014)

*رغم كل الاوجاع والاحزان والبعد والاحتياج 
يجتاحنى شعور انه بكره احسن من النهاردة 
لأول مرة !!! 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2014)

*مصدوووووووووومة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2014)

*تعبببببت​*


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2014)

*ااااااااه وااااااااااااااااه و100 اه
تعبت يارب
انظر لى بعين الرأفة​*


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*تمام وبشرب فنجان قهوه مستيكوف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *تمام وبشرب فنجان قهوه مستيكوف *​


*قهوة ايه ؟؟؟؟
هو مش مستيكوف دى بتاعت البط المستيكوفى *​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *قهوة ايه ؟؟؟؟*
> *هو مش مستيكوف دى بتاعت البط المستيكوفى *






*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لاء يعني *
*فنجان مظبوط (انا بقول عليه كده)*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لاء يعني *
> *فنجان مظبوط (انا بقول عليه كده)*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
اذا كان كدا ماشى 
معلش يا ساكى انت عارف انى لازم اعرف وافهم كل حاجة حواليا 
مش هقعد ساكتة يعنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*الناس بتنام الصبح وتصحي بليل
وانا بصحي بليل وانا الصبح*
*






*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الناس بتنام الصبح وتصحي بليل
> وانا بصحي بليل وانا الصبح*
> *
> 
> ...


*انت هتجننينى ناس مين اللى بتنام الصبح وتصحى بالليل 
قصدك بتول بتنام الصبح وتصحى بالليل :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انت هتجننينى ناس مين اللى بتنام الصبح وتصحى بالليل
> قصدك بتول بتنام الصبح وتصحى بالليل :smil12:*​


*اسكتي بجد عشان بقالي 3 ايام مشوفتش ماما واخواتي وحشوني
انام يكونوا هما صحيوا
واصحي يكونوا ناموا :a82:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسكتي بجد عشان بقالي 3 ايام مشوفتش ماما واخواتي وحشوني
> انام يكونوا هما صحيوا
> واصحي يكونوا ناموا :a82:
> *​


*يا بنتى دول هيبعتولك برقية شكر 
ارتاحوا من الصدااع
 :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا بنتى دول هيبعتولك برقية شكر
> ارتاحوا من الصدااع
> :a63::a63::a63:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه

بقا كدا طيب زوعلانة منك:dance:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقا كدا طيب زوعلانة منك:dance:
> *​


*لا يا بيبى متزعوليش منى *
*سمااااااااااااااح سماااااااااااااااااااح 
نواااااااااااااااااااال :yahoo:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا يا بيبى متزعوليش منى *
> *سمااااااااااااااح سماااااااااااااااااااح
> نواااااااااااااااااااال :yahoo:*​


هههههههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد يابت

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد يابت
> 
> ​


*تعيشى وتضحكى يا بيبى 
اى خودعة :t13:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تعيشى وتضحكى يا بيبى
> اى خودعة :t13:*​


يخليكي ليا :smil12:

انا جعانة اووي طيب:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخليكي ليا :smil12:
> 
> انا جعانة اووي طيب:wub:​


*بس بقى ماتفكرنيش بالاكل 
اكلت طبق بطيخ ومش قادرة اتنفس 
ده غير ان فى حتة بطيخة رخمة دخلت فى ضرسى 
ومضايقانى اوى 
الاقيش معاكى كماشة يابت :a82:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس بقى ماتفكرنيش بالاكل
> اكلت طبق بطيخ ومش قادرة اتنفس
> ده غير ان فى حتة بطيخة رخمة دخلت فى ضرسى
> ومضايقانى اوى
> الاقيش معاكى كماشة يابت :a82:*​


مانتي طفسة حد ياكل طبخ بطييق
قصدي  طبق بطيخ:smil12:


انتي عايزة شنيور يابيبي مش كماشة:a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانتي طفسة حد ياكل طبخ بطييق
> قصدي  طبق بطيخ:smil12:
> 
> 
> انتي عايزة شنيور يابيبي مش كماشة:a63:​


*اصلى كنت قاعدة فاضية قبل ما انتى تيجى يابنتى 
قولت هو انا هفضل كدا مش لاقية حاجة اعملها 
قوم ايه 
فتحت التلاجة طلعت البطيخة ومليت طبق 
وقولت لما اتسلى بدل الفراغ اللى انا فيه ده 
غلط انا كدا :spor2:
الحقينى حتى بذردية اى حاااجة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اصلى كنت قاعدة فاضية قبل ما انتى تيجى يابنتى
> قولت هو انا هفضل كدا مش لاقية حاجة اعملها
> قوم ايه
> فتحت التلاجة طلعت البطيخة ومليت طبق
> ...


تصدقي انتي انتي رخمة
يعني قاعده لوحدك وزهقانة

طيب كنتي اتصلتي بيا
كنت جيت ونستك علي الاقل في طبق البتييخ
بدل ماجالك تخمة اما اكلتيه لوحدك كدا هههههههه

بصي انا جنبي مفك ينفع ؟:a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي انتي انتي رخمة
> يعني قاعده لوحدك وزهقانة
> 
> طيب كنتي اتصلتي بيا
> ...


*قال يعنى كنتى هتردى ما بلاش اسيح 
ازاى صحيح اكل طبق بطيخ لوحدى 
كنت عزمت على الجيران :t32:
هاتيه ولو عندك مسامرين هاتيهم كمان :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *قال يعنى كنتى هتردى ما بلاش اسيح
> ازاى صحيح اكل طبق بطيخ لوحدى
> كنت عزمت على الجيران :t32:
> هاتيه ولو عندك مسامرين هاتيهم كمان :smil12:*​


اه كنت هقطع حلمي ارد عليكي
واجي اكل بطييخ
وارجع اكمل الحلم عاتشي خالص:smil12:

بصي لقيتلك في الدرج عندي بلدوزر ينفع معاكي في حاكة ؟:a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه كنت هقطع حلمي ارد عليكي
> واجي اكل بطييخ
> وارجع اكمل الحلم عاتشي خالص:smil12:
> 
> بصي لقيتلك في الدرج عندي بلدوزر ينفع معاكي في حاكة ؟:a63:​


*حتى وانتى نايمة مش عاتقة الاكل :a82:
لا خلاص يابت جبت خلة وطلعتها 
اوووووووووف 
اخيرا زيست :spor2:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حتى وانتى نايمة مش عاتقة الاكل :a82:
> لا خلاص يابت جبت خلة وطلعتها
> اوووووووووف
> اخيرا زيست :spor2:*​


خلة ايه يابنتي
انا قولت حالتك دي عايزالها وينش :a63::a63:
 قال زيست قال:yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلة ايه يابنتي
> انا قولت حالتك دي عايزالها وينش :a63::a63:
> قال زيست قال:yahoo:​


*تبا لكى 
:t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تبا لكى
> :t32::t32::t32:*​


ايه ضرسك الصغير لا يحتمل ولا ايه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه ضرسك الصغير لا يحتمل ولا ايه ههههههههههههه​


:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
*فرحانة فيا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
> *فرحانة فيا *​


لا طبعا يقطعني:wub:


انتي الغاليه يابت :smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

*متعودة أصلاً من فترة إنى أضحك وأعمل مبسوطة ..!! *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2014)

احساس المواطن المنحوووس  

 امتحان الولاد  اول حصتين--
 انزل القى الكاوتش نايم-- 
 اروح عملاه و اخد الولاد
 طايره على 120 
 انفجار و شظايا الكاوتش بتتبعتر  فى كل حته ..
 اركن فى الصحراااء
مقاطير هتطيرنى
انزل ارفع العربيه و كوريك و فك صواميل ......طلعت لى عضلات
 غيرت العجله هييييييه
 انزل العربيه بئا
 ههههههههههههههه الاستبن طلع على الارض
فاضى
 الولاد صويت و عياط الامتحان.......... يوم طيييييين .....على ما وصلتهم ..المدرسه رافضه تدخلهم  لانهم اتئخروا
 قلبت الدنيا و كلمت الاداره و دخلوا --


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

*زهق . خنقة . ضيق . ملل = زززززززفت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *زهق . خنقة . ضيق . ملل = زززززززفت *​


:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :dance::dance::dance:


*وده اسمه ايه ان شالله :a82:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وده اسمه ايه ان شالله :a82:*​


*اني اؤيدك وبشدة:kap:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اني اؤيدك وبشدة:kap:*​


*طه مش تقولى كدا من الاول
اصلى افتوجئت :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طه مش تقولى كدا من الاول
> اصلى افتوجئت :smil12:*​


طه تاااااااااني:a82:

طه ولا ظه :a63:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طه تاااااااااني:a82:
> 
> طه ولا ظه :a63:​


*لا ع :a63:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا ع :a63:
> 
> *​


انتي عارفه من كتر الزهق
انا روحت كتبتلي جواب
وبعدين معجبنيش الكلام
روحت مسكاه مقطعاه
وقولتلي اياكي تكتبيلي تاني :a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي عارفه من كتر الزهق
> انا روحت كتبتلي جواب
> وبعدين معجبنيش الكلام
> روحت مسكاه مقطعاه
> وقولتلي اياكي تكتبيلي تاني :a82:​


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
الزهق يعمل اكتر من كدا 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 مايو 2014)

*تمام وباكل كيكة انا اللى عاملها
وطعمها زى الفل
( سامحنى يارب )^_^
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*جعدوا الحزانى تحت الرعريعة لاجاتهم شروة ولا بيعة


وشكلك فاهم يانصة **




*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جعدوا الحزانى تحت الرعريعة لاجاتهم شروة ولا بيعة
> 
> 
> وشكلك فاهم يانصة **
> ...


*بتسرقى مقولتى كمان هى حصلت لحد كدا
 :t32::t32::t32:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بتسرقى مقولتى كمان هى حصلت لحد كدا
> :t32::t32::t32:
> 
> *​


عجبتني يانصة:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عجبتني يانصة:smil12:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
ماشى يا ربعة اى خدمة 
زرونا تجدوا ما يسركم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا ربعة اى خدمة
> زرونا تجدوا ما يسركم *​


*ايه يابنتي محسساني انك فاتحة معرض موكتش:yahoo:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه يابنتي محسساني انك فاتحة معرض موكتش:yahoo:*​


*لالالالالالالالالالا يابت معرض 
سجااااااااااااااااتش *:a63::a63:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2014)

*وحياة ربنا دا استهبال
يعني يغيروا الساعه امبارح بليل وانا نايمة
ومحدش هان عليه يصحيني يقولي

لا واقعد كدا طول النهار مفكرة الساعه 11
واعرف بالصدفة انها  12 :act19:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2014)

*ياااادي الرررررررعب اللي انا فيه​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مايو 2014)

يخرب بيت "الطفل" اللي جوايا  .. قعدت ارقص لما جت اغنية "بشرة خير" .. الاغنية دي مبهجه ​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2014)

*وآدينى عايش دايما حزين
طول عمرى ساكت راضى بقليلى
احزن سنين افرح يومين
يا دنيا امتى هتضحكيلى ؟؟؟؟؟

بقلمى
 وهو ده احساسى بجد​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2014)

*عاوزة اضرب حد غايظنى*​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2014)

قرفاااااااان جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2014)

*تعبانة اوى
هموت من كتر الالم
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *تعبانة اوى
> هموت من كتر الالم
> *​


الف سلامة عليكى يا سوسة


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2014)

*قعدت افكر واحسب فى كام حاجة كده
لقيتهم صعب جداااااااااااااااااا
احبطت خااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 مايو 2014)

عاااااااااااااااااااايز
اناااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2014)

ملل -_-


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

حالة من السكينة



لا مش السكينة اللي بنقطع بيها
ولا سكينة اخت ريا

دوكها سكينة تانية خالص ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2014)

*جوايا 100 احساس
معنوياتى  اوقات تبقى زى الفل وفووووووق خاااااااالص واوقات تبقى زفت وتحت خاااااالص
كل شئ ماشى معايا بالعكس​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

هوس بافلام وقصص الرعب


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مايو 2014)

راحـة نفسية​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

*نفسى ارجع اعيش يوم واحد من ايام زماان  *​


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2014)

*محتااااااااار خاااااااالص فى امر مهم ومش عارف اختار
يارب ارشدنى​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

جعانة وعاوزة انام
ومحتاره اعمل انهي الاول فيهم
مانا لو نمت الاول يبقا مش هاكل
ولو كلت الاول يبقا مش هعرف انام
اووف بجد تعبت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





انا بقول اخبط حجرين بعصفور
يعني انام واكل رز باللبن مع الملايكة:a4:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جعانة وعاوزة انام
> ومحتاره اعمل انهي الاول فيهم
> مانا لو نمت الاول يبقا مش هاكل
> ولو كلت الاول يبقا مش هعرف انام
> ...


*انا عندى ليكى حل مالوش حل 
انتى تنامى وانا اكلك الرز باللبن :crazy_pil
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا عندى ليكى حل مالوش حل
> انتى تنامى وانا اكلك الرز باللبن :crazy_pil
> *​


*طيب ماتخليكي كدعه وناميلي وانا اكل الرز:hlp:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ماتخليكي كدعه وناميلي وانا اكل الرز:hlp:*​


*لا انا صاحية متأخر 
انا جوعانة الصراحة leasantr*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2014)

حزيييييينه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2014)

*تعبانه اووووي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

*جعدوا الحزانى تحت الرعريعة لا جتهم شروة ولا بيعة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2014)

هتجنن >.<


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2014)

*مخنوق وحزين
ودماغى شغالة تفكير اليومين دول فى موضوع مهم ولسه مش عارف اختار
يارب اختار لى الصالح​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جعدوا الحزانى تحت الرعريعة لا جتهم شروة ولا بيعة *​



تصحيح المثل
قعدوا الحزانة تحت الرعريعة لا جاتهم شروة ولا بيعة


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مايو 2014)

تعبانة اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*مبسوطة ان موضوع دردشة رجع يتفتح تانى زى زمان 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

*سلام داخلي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

باكل بطيخ


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2014)

*حالة ملل من كل حاجة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2014)

*مخنوق*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2014)

نافوخى هيتفرتك ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*باكل بطتشيخ *




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

*اللي ياكل لوحده يزور *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللي ياكل لوحده يزور *​


*بس كدا يا بيبى 
خدى ده اللى زاد منى ههههههههههه *




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس كدا يا بيبى
> خدى ده اللى زاد منى ههههههههههه *
> 
> 
> ...


ايه يابنت دا
الطبق دا تروحي تطلعيه للبط اللي عندكم فوق السطوح:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه يابنت دا
> الطبق دا تروحي تطلعيه للبط اللي عندكم فوق السطوح:new6:​


*ده نص البطشيخة ابيبى 
عاوزة ايه تانى :t19:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ده نص البطشيخة ابيبى
> عاوزة ايه تانى :t19:*​


نصها التاني كمان:smil15:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نصها التاني كمان:smil15:​


*نصها التانى هخرطه للبط :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *نصها التانى هخرطه للبط :smil15::smil15:*​


*مانا والبط واحد:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانا والبط واحد:new6:*​



:new6::new6::new6:
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*جوايا دوشة محتاجة تهرتل....*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2014)

كويس انتخبت وخلصت


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2014)

*هييييييييييه انتخبت​*


​


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2014)

اشعر بكسل لذيذ ، لا رغبة لي في النهوض من فراشي الدافئ الجميل 
   ام الطبيخ علي الغسيل علي التوضيب  علي المواعين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

*انا بحضر نفسي عشان انزل انتخب
بعمل شوية سندوشتات علي شوية عصاير
علي ازازة ميه مشبرة**



*
*
وبكدا يبقا سندوشتي في ايدي
وقلمي في جيبي
واللي يقولي انتخبي حمضين هقطعه*


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بحضر نفسي عشان انزل انتخب
> بعمل شوية سندوشتات علي شوية عصاير
> علي ازازة ميه مشبرة**
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كل ده ياتوتا انتي داخله حرب ولا رايحه تنتخبي ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ليه كل ده ياتوتا انتي داخله حرب ولا رايحه تنتخبي ههههههههههههه


*مانا ماضمنش ياتموفه
لازم اعمل احتيطاتي

فرضنا لقيت الدنيا زحمة
اموت من الجوع يعني:smil13:

ولا اسورء واقع في قلب الطابور
وملحقش ادلي بصوتي والسيسي يخسر:t33:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

روحت انتخبت و رجعت من بدري


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

max mike قال:


> *هييييييييييه انتخبت​*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*دة انا نزلت ايدى كلها فى الحبر تقريبا :t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*صداااااااع رخـــــــم*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 مايو 2014)

مرهق جدا 
ونعسان


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2014)

*مش متفائلة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

مبسوطة جداااااااا الحمد لله


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*I need a vacation from life*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2014)

صداااااااااع


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)

*مش طايقة نفسى من كتر الصداااااااع*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)

كويس 
الحمد للة 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2014)

*ملل 
وتعب جسدي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*نورت بعد سنين عجاف:new8:


الا هو يعني ايه عجاف دي اصلا:thnk0001:
*​​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

*عاوزة اقعد فى المكان ده واستجم وانسى نفسى 
*


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2014)

*اهو ماشى الحال وخلاص​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

* فقدان شهية لكل حاجة حواليا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> * فقدان شهية لكل حاجة حواليا*​



*حتى للسيسى ابت :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*نفسى امسك الدنيا احضنها باايدى دلوقتى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حتى للسيسى ابت :new6:
> *​


ﻻ السيسى ده حديد قلبى يابت​ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ﻻ السيسى ده حديد قلبى يابت​ ​


الله عليك ياسيسى
ايوة بقيت رئيسى :fun_lol:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> الله عليك ياسيسى
> ايوة بقيت رئيسى :fun_lol:
> ​


سيس حاجة تيجى كدا :mus13:​ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> سيس حاجة تيجى كدا :mus13:​ ​


*وادحرج واجرى يارمان :new6::new6:*
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *وادحرج واجرى يارمان :new6::new6:*






*اوعيلو يابت اوعيلو *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *اوعيلو يابت اوعيلو *​


*ابدا ياماما دة زميلى :new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ابدا ياماما دة زميلى :new6:
> *​


*ويا حلوة يا بلحة ما مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك اﻻربعة :mus13:*:mus13:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ويا حلوة يا بلحة ما مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك اﻻربعة :mus13:*:mus13:​


*ايوة ياواد ياولعة خدها ونزل الترعة :new6:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ايوة ياواد ياولعة خدها ونزل الترعة :new6:*






*وانا عامله نفسي نايمه *
*وانا عامله نفسي نايمه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *وانا عامله نفسي نايمه *
> *وانا عامله نفسي نايمه *​


*دخل الحرامى وانا نايمة
شوف قلة ادبه !! :new6:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

*ما خلاص بقي !!!*

*احنا هانفضل قاعدين علي المسطبه كتير !!!!!!!!!!!!*

*يلا يابنت انتي وهيا خشوا جوه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ما خلاص بقي !!!*
> 
> *احنا هانفضل قاعدين علي المسطبه كتير !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *يلا يابنت انتي وهيا خشوا جوه *​


*ع الجدار ع الجدار والفرخة ماشية ع الجدار
والديك قطرها ع الجدار :new6::new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

كويسة نشكر ربنا


----------



## kawasaki (30 مايو 2014)

*هاتخشي جوه ولا ارش ميه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *هاتخشي جوه ولا ارش ميه ؟؟؟*​​




* لا دخالة احسن شعرى يتبل
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:
وع الجدار ع الجدار والفرخة ماشية ع الجدار والديك قطرها ع الجدار :new6:*​


----------



## روزا فكري (30 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/christiand...149498.210494005848/10152144034990849/?type=1​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2014)

زهقانه ... :'(


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*دوشة اوى جوه دماغى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

...,...,...,​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2014)

*فرحان وفى نفس الوقت حزين
مكتئب وفى نفس الوقت مبسوط
محبط وفى نفس الوقت متفائل

ايه الهبل ده​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*مبسوطة بس يارب افضل كدة
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 يونيو 2014)

مضايقه اوووي :'(7


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

*مخنووووووووووووووقة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*عايزة اتخمد*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هموت من الضحك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هموت من الضحك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*يعلم ربنا ما قادرة يابت ارحمينى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يعلم ربنا ما قادرة يابت ارحمينى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه *​


*مانتي السبب كانت شورة سوده:smile02:smile02

بس  سيبك اكتر حاجه بتعجبني في  ضحكتك
انها بالترتيب هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانتي السبب كانت شورة سوده:smile02:smile02
> 
> بس  سيبك اكتر حاجه بتعجبني في  ضحكتك
> انها بالترتيب هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
والنعمة ما انا ده اختى منى
ايوون يابنتى انا مرتبة حتى فى ضحكتى :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*هلكانة من كتر المشى
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 يونيو 2014)

متـبنج..


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2014)

*شعور وحش قوى 
لما حد ييجى عليك .. ويبدى عليك حد انت احق منه بحاجة معينة​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

حاسة اني مش نافعة في حاجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

_
:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:​_*اللى يعرف هما بيقولوا ايه يقولى *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> _:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:_​​
> *اللى يعرف هما بيقولوا ايه يقولى *​


 مش بيقولوا حاجة دول بينفخوا في الشمع عشان ينطفي  :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

*درجة الحرارة 90
وانا نفسي اعمل كدا من كتر الحر**




*



​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *درجة الحرارة 90*​
> *وانا نفسي اعمل كدا من كتر الحر**
> 
> 
> ...



 خديني جنبك و النبي :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> خديني جنبك و النبي :fun_lol:


*لا كدا المروحة بالسقف هيقعوا علي نفوخنا
وبدل مانموت من الحر
هنموت من الوقعه:new6:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا كدا المروحة بالسقف هيقعوا علي نفوخنا*
> *وبدل مانموت من الحر*
> *هنموت من الوقعه:new6:*​


 يبقى نموت من الحر احسن :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش بيقولوا حاجة دول بينفخوا في الشمع عشان ينطفي  :fun_lol:


*يابت ركزى دول بيحركوا بقهم كتيررر 
*​*شكلهم بشتموا والله واعلم ههههههه *​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *درجة الحرارة 90
> وانا نفسي اعمل كدا من كتر الحر**
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عليكى فواكير يابت انما ايه تجنن 
النبى حلوة المرجيحة *​


انت شبعي قال:


> خديني جنبك و النبي :fun_lol:


*اتمرجح معااااااااااااااااااكم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*يابت ركزى دول بيحركوا بقهم كتيررر *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 اتمرجحي يا اوختشي و ماله
المروحة ب 3 ريش
كل واحد ياخدله ريشة هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

> *اتمرجح معااااااااااااااااااكم :fun_lol:*


لا كدا مش المروحة والسقف بس اللي هيقعوا
كدا العمارة كلها هتقع:new6:


> يبقى نموت من الحر احسن :t19:


انا بقول كدا برضو:bomb:

​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اتمرجحي يا اوختشي و ماله
> المروحة ب 3 ريش
> كل واحد ياخدله ريشة هههههههه


*ايوووون فخرة حلوة *​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا كدا مش المروحة والسقف بس اللي هيقعوا
> كدا العمارة كلها هتقع
> ​​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب نتمرجح بالدور 
كل واحد مرة *:fun_lol:​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا كدا مش المروحة والسقف بس اللي هيقعوا​
> كدا العمارة كلها هتقع:new6:
> انا بقول كدا برضو:bomb:​
> 
> ​


و مالو فدانا العمارة بسكانها :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوووون فخرة حلوة *​
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *طب نتمرجح بالدور *
> *كل واحد مرة *:fun_lol:​


 اتمرجوا انتوا و انا رايحة انام
و اما اصحى بقى تكونوا خلصتوا مرجحة و اتمرجح طول النهار براحتي :t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اتمرجوا انتوا و انا رايحة انام
> و اما اصحى بقى تكونوا خلصتوا مرجحة و اتمرجح طول النهار براحتي :t17:


*لئيمة يابت هههههههههههههه *
*نوم الهنا يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

*النبي لطفي المروحة اصلا
ومفيش مراجيح بس هه : (

تصبحي علي خير ميرا : )
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لئيمة يابت هههههههههههههه *
> *نوم الهنا يا حبيبتى *​


 طول عمري لئيمة يابت هههههههههه
تصبحي على الف خير حبيبة قلبي :flowers:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *النبي لطفي المروحة اصلا*​
> *ومفيش مراجيح بس هه : (*​
> *تصبحي علي خير ميرا : )*​


 ايوة كدة اطفي المروحة عشان ما اخدش برد و انا نايمة ههههههههه
و انتي من اهله حبيبتي :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طول عمري لئيمة يابت هههههههههه
> تصبحي على الف خير حبيبة قلبي :flowers:


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر *​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يونيو 2014)

جسمى مدغدغ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*نسكافيه _ شيكولاتة _ ساندوتش جبنه فيتا 
هبسطنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*يعنى الجو حر نااار وقولنا مااشى مش بأيدينا 
لكن النور يقطع كدا كتيررررر 
حرااااااااااااام:36_19_2:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (4 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## mera22 (4 يونيو 2014)

متلخبطه​


----------



## +febronia+ (4 يونيو 2014)

عاتي ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يونيو 2014)

*اااااااااااااه يا ضرررررررسى ياااااااااااانى *​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 يونيو 2014)

مضايقه عشان زهقانه ومخنوقه عشان مضايقه اني زهقانه ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

تحت الصفر


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2014)

*ماشية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2014)

*اشتياق لنفسي​*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يونيو 2014)

مبقتش بحس خلاص


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2014)

مشاعر سلام جوايا


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2014)

*امتى هيتصلح الحال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يونيو 2014)

نفسي اخد اجازة من الدنيا كلها


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)

تعبانة واريد اناااااااام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2014)

*شـــعور بالغــربـة عـــن نفــسى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2014)

*النور قاطع وهموت من الحر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

مشتتة و مش عارفة انا صح و لا غلط
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يونيو 2014)

*خنقه وملل 
وعدم تجديد*​


----------



## kawasaki (11 يونيو 2014)

*فی ناس ف حیآتی زی اخر حته ف الکیمو کونو کدآ *
*بعشقهم*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2014)

*اااااااااااااه واااااااااااااه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

مهيسة
و الله لولا شوية التهييس دول كان الواحد اتجنن:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2014)

*نفسى اقعد قدام البحر كدا واتكلم وافضفض معاه بكل اللى جوايا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2014)

مش عارفة مش فاهمة تايهة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2014)

*يمكن خايفه!!​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2014)

راحة نفسية​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2014)

مرهقه ذهنيا​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2014)

عطشانة و جعانة و حرانة
حاسة ان انا جاية من الصحراء


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2014)

زهقااانه  ​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2014)

*ملل وخنقة وحاجة تقرف​*


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

تفاؤل​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 يونيو 2014)

صداع
+ 
ارهاق


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يونيو 2014)

*مخنووووووووقة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

حرانة جدااااااااا و بتصبب عرقا
حلوة بتصبب عرقا دي ؟ :smil16:


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2014)

*اه ياناكر خيرى .. بكرة تعرف زمنى من زمن غيرى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

*جواااايا سكوت مليااااان كلام .. خنقة .. ملل .. زهق .. بينتهوا بكلمة تماااااااام *​


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2014)

نشكر الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2014)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2014)

*بستغـــــــرب أوي من ناس
بيحبوا يتقدروا بس
ومايقدروش !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2014)

*لا مبالاه..!!​*


----------



## روزا فكري (19 يونيو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#


​


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2014)

*كله فى الناااااااازل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2014)

*@@ثقه ف النفس@@​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2014)

مطمن علي بكرة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2014)

*مبسووطة جداااا*​


----------



## توووته (20 يونيو 2014)

الحمدلله


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

مصدعة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2014)

مبسوط لان انهاردة كان اخر امتحان ليا في مرحلة التعليم الجبري الروتيني   ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2014)

*ضيق لا اتحمله *​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2014)

*مش تمام​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*انا نفسى اقعد مع نفسى 
وأقولها فهمينى بقى انتى عايزة أيه ؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*تعبت اداري وخبي جرحي
اخاف تخوني في يوم ملامحي
ويبان عليا الحزن حتي في عز فرحي !
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يونيو 2014)

مخنوق


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2014)

جوعانة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 يونيو 2014)

اصلح حالهم يارب خناقات مبتنتهيش هدئ نفوسهم يارب


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2014)

*ضيق وخنقة واحباط وكوكتيل مشاعر زى الزفت​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2014)

مفيش حاجة تفرح في حياتي
الوضع من سئ لاسوأ


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2014)

عايزه اعيط ‎‎


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2014)

عندي برد


----------



## max mike (29 يونيو 2014)

*كل شئ فى النازل
والمعنويات مش فى النازل بس دى فى التراب​*


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2014)

فرحاااااااااان  

شعور ببهجه وسلام  

​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2014)

سلام داخلي و تعزية رغم الضيقات


----------



## kawasaki (29 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يونيو 2014)

صداااااااااااااااع


----------



## +febronia+ (29 يونيو 2014)

هو كداا يوم الاجازه بيخلص بسرعه ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يونيو 2014)

مفيش احساس
---------------- احساسى صامت


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2014)

*احساس اى حد واخد ابرة بنج فى بوقه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2014)

معنديش مشاعر


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2014)

*كللللللللللللله
تحت
زيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررو​*


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يونيو 2014)

نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2014)

الأنفلونزا
مش حاجة من اللي بتعاني منة ناس كتير
اشكرك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2014)

*مبسووووووووووووووطة *​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يوليو 2014)

زهقانة من قعدة البيت
نفسي اخرج


----------



## max mike (2 يوليو 2014)

*ماشى الحال
اهى ايام وبعيشها​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يوليو 2014)

زفتتتتت


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2014)

*100 100 ​*


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2014)

*زى الزفت وزيادة شويه 
الحمد لله 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2014)

مفيِش فايدة 
مفيش امل
مفيش اي حاجة تفرح
خلاص كله بقى نكدx نكد​


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2014)

ماشى الحال وخلاص


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 يوليو 2014)

عيانه وجايبه اخرى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

حزينه---


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 يوليو 2014)

حزينة و مخنوقة


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2014)

*ايام وبنعشها​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2014)

ميته من التعب --دى كلمه قليله 
عايزا اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
 افرد جناحاتى و اطيييير
 البس بجامتى و اناااااااام هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يوليو 2014)

مجهدة و تعبانة


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يوليو 2014)

اسرار فى قلبي لا تتكتم ولا تتحكى ولا يفهموها الناس


----------



## max mike (10 يوليو 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## توووته (11 يوليو 2014)

ربي يسامحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2014)

*يوم اسود جديد 
بس سواده زياده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2014)

noshkr  rbna 3la kool 7all


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 يوليو 2014)

احساس بفراغ 
كبير وزعلي علي الغلاء الفاحش 
وحاجات تاني بتضايقني 
لكن ربنا موجود


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2014)

*محتاجة اغير جو*​


----------



## max mike (19 يوليو 2014)

*ماشى الحال
مش معنى كده ان كله تمام وبخير
بس ماشية​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2014)

*مخنووووقة من كل حاجة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

جعانة اوي اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

*حالة من اللاشعور *​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2014)

*الله علي فرحة اليتيم..! *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2014)

*هلكانة من التعب 
وعندى صداع رهيب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2014)

مبسوطة على زعلانة على نعسانة على قلقانة


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2014)

*فقدان شهية للحياة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

نفسي اموت ...


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2014)

اشكر ربنا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2014)

بموت بالبطئ ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يوليو 2014)

*سايب شغلي 
 وكنت هقتل واحد
وخسران حوالي 30 الف جنيه  
وحبيبتي نسياني 
بمر باسود ايام حياتي 
اعتقد انه احساس زي الفل *​


----------



## max mike (27 يوليو 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)

تفاؤل
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يوليو 2014)

*متلخبطــــة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

*مطبقة من امبارح صاحية *

*هموووت واناااام*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2014)

تواهان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

مخنوق جدا


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)

لاجديد​


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2014)

*تشاؤم واحباط​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

مخنوق جدا  
علشان هضر واحد ضرني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

روتـين ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2014)

*تااااااااااااااايهة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

*كرهت نفسي خﻻص 
وانا اللي اكرهه محبوش تاني*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كرهت نفسي خﻻص
> وانا اللي اكرهه محبوش تاني*​



*طيب وهتعيش معاها تانى ازاى :dntknw:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب وهتعيش معاها تانى ازاى :dntknw:*



صدقيني مش عارف


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صدقيني مش عارف



*خلاص سامحها المره دى وهى مش هتعمل كده تانى :t33:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص سامحها المره دى وهى مش هتعمل كده تانى :t33:*



الزمن اللي هيعالج مش انا


----------



## max mike (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اتخنقت منى ع الآآآآآآآآآآخر
يارب صبرنى عليا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

*بضرب مج نسكافيه مع سندوتش جبنه رومى 
وبسمع اليسا 
احساس حلوووو *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2014)

*صبررررررررررررررررررررررنى يا رب ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2014)

*متدايق ومخنوق جدا *​


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2014)

متعصبة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> متعصبة


*اشربي نعناع :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2014)

*انا بسيح يا فخرى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2014)

انا بطلع ناااااااااااار 
بليت منديل و لزقته على قرتى و قاعده واثقه من نفسى جدا فى المكتب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا بطلع ناااااااااااار
> بليت منديل و لزقته على قرتى و قاعده واثقه من نفسى جدا فى المكتب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه يا واثق من نفسك انت *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه يا واثق من نفسك انت *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل الى يعدى يقول لى فيه ايه مين بطحك ههههههههههههههههههه
مش واخدين بالهم انها شبه الكمدات يعنى :smil13:
ناس غريبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل الى يعدى يقول لى فيه ايه مين بطحك ههههههههههههههههههه
> مش واخدين بالهم انها شبه الكمدات يعنى :smil13:
> ناس غريبه


هههههههههههههه فعﻻ ناس غريبة 
مش عارفين الكمدات من البطحة
اﻻ قوليلى احبو يعنى المنديل ده بيعمل جو 
يعنى لو حطيت واحد على بطحتى يووه 
على قورتى مش هحس بالحر 
​


----------



## soul & life (6 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> هههههههههههههه فعﻻ ناس غريبة
> مش عارفين الكمدات من البطحة
> اﻻ قوليلى احبو يعنى المنديل ده بيعمل جو
> يعنى لو حطيت واحد على بطحتى يووه
> ...



ويا سلام يا رورو لو كنت بلاه ميه ساقعه ههههه جربى وادعيلى :t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ويا سلام يا رورو لو كنت بلاه ميه ساقعه ههههه جربى وادعيلى :t17:


هههههههههههههههههههه
والتاس تفكرنى مبطوحة زى حبو


----------



## soul & life (6 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> والتاس تفكرنى مبطوحة زى حبو



عادى مبطوحة مبطوحة بس شوية انتعاش محصلوش :smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عادى مبطوحة مبطوحة بس شوية انتعاش محصلوش :smil13:



*ع رايك نجرب ونشوف هههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2014)

قرفان محبط


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2014)

*مش عارفة اناااااام :t19:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أغسطس 2014)

عاوز انام ومش عاوز ..!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2014)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> عاوز انام ومش عاوز ..!


 عاوز الاولنيه و فهمناها--
 عاوز التانيا بئا --
 ليه مش عاوز ها ها ؟؟ لييييه ؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ع رايك نجرب ونشوف هههههههه*


طبعا بيبقى انتعاش--
 تعرفى فيه اوتيلات اول ما توصلى من الصفر و انت قاعده قبل ما تعملى تشك إن-- بتلاقى واحده جايالك و شايله صانيه عليها فوط صغيره ملفوفه و مبلله و ساقعه-- يسلااااااااام 
 لما تمسكى الفوطه دى و ترزعيها على وشك و قرتك و قفاكى-- 
إننننه الانتعااااش--

مفيش فوطه الزقى مناديل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طبعا بيبقى انتعاش--
> تعرفى فيه اوتيلات اول ما توصلى من الصفر و انت قاعده قبل ما تعملى تشك إن-- بتلاقى واحده جايالك و شايله صانيه عليها فوط صغيره ملفوفه و مبلله و ساقعه-- يسلااااااااام
> لما تمسكى الفوطه دى و ترزعيها على وشك و قرتك و قفاكى--
> إننننه الانتعااااش--
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
  فكرتينى بمحمد صبحى فى المسرحية 
وواحدة ماسكاله الفوطة كل ما ياكل تمسحله بوقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> فكرتينى بمحمد صبحى فى المسرحية
> وواحدة ماسكاله الفوطة كل ما ياكل تمسحله بوقه


لا دى كانت بتمسح معالم بقه من وشه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا دى كانت بتمسح معالم بقه من وشه هههههههههههههههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

*حاسه بالقلق بعض الشيئ *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2014)

صداع الدنيا عندى


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2014)

*مبسوووووطه اووووووي أشكرك يا رب *


----------



## يهودى (8 أغسطس 2014)

اشعر بالنوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

*مش عارفة مالى  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أغسطس 2014)

*هموت يا ناس 
منمتش من يوم الخميس*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هموت يا ناس
> منمتش من يوم الخميس*​



ليه ياعياد 
كفي الا الشر 
وايه اللي منع نومك ما هو مافيش الا اتنين يمنعوا النوم 
يا الهم يا الحب ههههههههه ايه واحده فيهم بأه


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)

:a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ليه ياعياد
> كفي الا الشر
> وايه اللي منع نومك ما هو مافيش الا اتنين يمنعوا النوم
> يا الهم يا الحب ههههههههه ايه واحده فيهم بأه


  الولاده حضرتك 
انا محافظه قنا يعني عاصمه جهنم 
بشرب شاي علي القهوه عادي 
وفي محل بيضرب نار علي الحكومه وهي بتضرب عليه 
علشان عامل بروز بره المحل


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الولاده حضرتك
> انا محافظه قنا يعني عاصمه جهنم
> بشرب شاي علي القهوه عادي
> وفي محل بيضرب نار علي الحكومه وهي بتضرب عليه
> علشان عامل بروز بره المحل



ههههههههه ياحرام ياعياد
يعني لازم تشرب شاي ع القهوه ما تروح تشربه في المستشفي وابعد عن ضرب النار ولا انت فاكره اكشن موفي ههههههههه
الف مبروك مقدما يا خاااااااااااااالو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

*انا بصحى بدرى يا جدعان *
*عاوزة يومى يبقى تمام *​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

الاطمئنان والسلام ​


----------



## توووته (9 أغسطس 2014)

هادئة


----------



## max mike (9 أغسطس 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

*حاسه بالقلق بعض الشيئ *
​


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2014)

زهقان وقرفان


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2014)

مدغدغة​


----------



## بحر الحب (10 أغسطس 2014)

مبسوووووووووووط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)

نعساااانه
نفسى انام-- نفسى فى يوم معملش فيه حاجه غير الانتخه فى السرير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)

نعساااانه 
 و عايزا اكل منجا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)

محبط جدا 
وقرفان من الدنيا كلها 
ومن الحياة 
هو الموت مش بيجيني ية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2014)

حسى ان راسى هتتقلب و انام و انا قاعده

 ابقوا زقوا راسى فى الشاشه تانى لو وقعت من الشاشه فى المنتدى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2014)

*مترددة ومش عارفة اخد قرار *​


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2014)

*كله فى الناااااااااازل​*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أغسطس 2014)

انا مش عارفه انا عايزة ايه بس اللى اعرفه انى بعيش حياة حد تانى اختارهالى مش انا اللى اخترتها


----------



## grges monir (11 أغسطس 2014)

قلق وتوتر


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

تعبانه كتير 
تعب ذهنى


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

الراحة بالنسبالي مدينة لم تكتشف بعد ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2014)

*انا بكره طيبتى *​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا بكره طيبتى *​



طِيبة قَلبكِ لآ تَخجل منهآ فَهي قوةٌ حقيقيةٌ لآ يَرى بَريقهآ سِوى من يُحسن تقديرهآ

:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

محتارة
متضايقة من حاجات كتير
بفكر في كذا حاجة
محتاجة ارتاح
و فوق كل دة عاوزة انام !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أغسطس 2014)

*اخيرا انا في بيتنا 
بعد 8 ساعات متكتف في عربيه *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2014)

عائزا أروح تعبت 

مش عائزا أموت عجوزه و أتعب إلى حواليا و أشيلهم. همئ 
عائزا أموت قبل ما أتعب و أتعب الناس معايا 

ليه الناس تعجز و عمرها يبقى طويل أوى !! مش من حلاوت ألدنيا يعنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2014)

عائزا أروح 
و بعدين. طشت بملح و مايه دافيه ههههههه زى الأفلام القديمه 
و أبلبط رجلى فيه 
بس أوصل البيت بس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2014)

يعنى لسا داخله من الصبح 
أقوم أخش أطبخ 
واااااااااااء 
مفيش رحمه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2014)

يوم جديد -- يوم سعيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أغسطس 2014)

*بضحك بس بتقطع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

*هموت من الزهق *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2014)

ممممممم


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>



تخدينى معاكى 

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> تخدينى معاكى
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:


*من عنتينى حاضر 
بس الاقي المكان الاول :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 أغسطس 2014)

كويس..xD


----------



## max mike (14 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2014)

مخنوق شوية


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)

جداااا مرهقه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2014)

*مش عارفة انام من الحر*
*اشوف فيك يوم ياللى بتقطع النور *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أغسطس 2014)

حجر يُلقى في المياه، ينتج عنه دوائر، سرعان ما تختفي ​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (18 أغسطس 2014)

*متضايقة كتير ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2014)

*مخنوق جدا 
والامر طال اوي*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2014)

هموووووت من التعب خلاص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أغسطس 2014)

*لا انا كده ممكن اتشل 
هو في كدب كده*​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 أغسطس 2014)

*متنرفزة ...​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2014)

*هلكااااااااااااااااااااااااانة*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)

*so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أغسطس 2014)

*نت البيت رجع 
هييييييييييييييييح
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2014)

انا جعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## sparrow (21 أغسطس 2014)

So Bad


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2014)

محبط
ومش علي بعضي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا جعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه


اتفضلي 
متكسليش


----------



## max mike (22 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2014)

اشكر المسيح انا في نعمته مغنيه


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2014)

سجلته


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أغسطس 2014)

*اشتياق وحنين لأيام مضت *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2014)

مش حاسس بنفسي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2014)

اشكر ربنا في نعمته وغناه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أغسطس 2014)

كبرت في السن عديت لرابع قرن​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

فرحان باني ابنك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2014)

مخنوق 
ومش عارف من اية


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

شاكر نعمتك وفضلك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2014)

هلكأنه ذى وصف قليل على إلى أنا فيه 
و الصداع مستمرررررر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>


  يقطعني يا بنتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يقطعني يا بنتي


*صعوبت عليكى 
متصعبش عليكى رورو :t33:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه انا قلت انكشك بس شويه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه انا قلت انكشك بس شويه


*انكشى براحتك يا قمر
 :t4::t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أغسطس 2014)

*



مُّخٌّنِّوووووقِّ اٍّخٌّر فّْيصُّلَّ 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

تعالي نتسلي علي اي حد يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تعالي نتسلي علي اي حد يا رورو


*شوفى انتى حد وانا فى ديلك :t33:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *شوفى انتى حد وانا فى ديلك :t33:*​


مممممم مش عارف تعالي نجيب البت احبوا نلعب معاها :love34:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممممم مش عارف تعالي نجيب البت احبوا نلعب معاها :love34:





مارتينا فوفو قال:


> شاكر نعمتك وفضلك





مارتينا فوفو قال:


> فرحان باني ابنك


*
الكلام اللي بالاحمر ناقصه  "  ه  "
واللي بالازرق محتاجه تبقي بنتك 

:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2014)

> *تعالي نتسلي علي اي حد يا *
> *رورو*


 
و بعدين 
 


> مممممم مش عارف تعالي نجيب البت احبوا نلعب معاها :love34:


 
* عايزين تتسلوا علياااااااااااا *
* بئا كدااااا:t26:*
* مااااااشى--*
* اجيب طبق لب و سودانى يعنى احطه فوق راسى و لا اعمل ايه علشان تتسلوا عليا *
* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> الكلام اللي بالاحمر ناقصه  "  ه  "
> واللي بالازرق محتاجه تبقي بنتك
> 
> :gy0000::gy0000:*​


لع انا قاصده اكتبها ابنك لان ربنا معندوش اختلافات زينا ولا اجناس هو يعرفنا بس باننا بشر 
لكن الاخطاء الاملائيه اتعود عليها ههههههههههههههههههه
انا ساقطه ابتدائيه يا ابني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و بعدين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا بت احنا عاوزينك تيجي تتسلي معانا علي حد مش بيكي هو احنا نقدر برضك


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (24 أغسطس 2014)

مرتاحة والحمدلله يارب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممممم مش عارف تعالي نجيب البت احبوا نلعب معاها :love34:


*قصدك ايه يا مرمر هاه هاه 
ان حبو تسلية نتسلى بيها 
طول عمرى بحب اهدى النفوس :gy0000:*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * عايزين تتسلوا علياااااااااااا *
> * بئا كدااااا:t26:*
> * مااااااشى--*
> * اجيب طبق لب و سودانى يعنى احطه فوق راسى و لا اعمل ايه علشان تتسلوا عليا *
> * هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لا احبو حبيبتى انا لسة بقولها حبو مش تسلية 
لا انتى ممكن تجيبى اللب والسودانى ده ونقعد نقزقز مع بعض هههههههه
وانا عليا بكوبيتين نسكافيه وتبقى القعدة فلة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

انا زى رورو ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا زى رورو ههههههههههههههههه


*تعالى اقعدى جنبى انيفو 
بينلها شووطة يا اوختشى :w00t:*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تعالى اقعدى جنبى انيفو
> بينلها شووطة يا اوختشى :w00t:*​



يمكن العيب فى النسكافيه يا رورو :t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يمكن العيب فى النسكافيه يا رورو :t9:


*تفتشكرى :t9:
طب ايه اغير ل على كافيه ولا اعمل ايه :99:*​


----------



## soul & life (24 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تفتشكرى :t9:
> طب ايه اغير ل على كافيه ولا اعمل ايه :99:*​



رغم ان اسمه مش عاطفى بالمرة  لكن نجرب :closedeye


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> رغم ان اسمه مش عاطفى بالمرة  لكن نجرب :closedeye


*مش هنخسر حاجة اما نجرب :t9:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2014)

اشكر الله 
في نعمة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

مبسوطه عدي عليا يوم حلو


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2014)

*ماليش مزاج اعمل اى حاااجة 
حالة من اللاشعور *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2014)

*نص بيضحك  والتانى زعلان ***​


----------



## max mike (28 أغسطس 2014)

*ماااااااااااااشى الحال
واهى كلمة فى عز الوجع بتتقال​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)

انا ببسوطة ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

الحمد لله 
في تحسن


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## max mike (31 أغسطس 2014)

*صعب تعيش دور المبسوط
وانت من جواك بتموت

عن نفسى اتحدث​*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*مخنوق جداااااا 
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*يارب خدنى بجد عندك
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

في نعمه ربنا وستر جناحه عايشه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2014)

نعسانه ....


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2014)

لاءن مـــن الزمان فليـــس لـــه بــديـــل...

ولا تحزن عـلى السنين فأخر المطاف الـرحــيل...

و أجــعـــل ايمانك بالله ليس له مثيل...

واتكل على الرب اعظم توكيل...

فوعد مني.... اخي الجليل...

بأنك سترى الكون بشكل جميل...

======

كليمو مر من هنا اخر الليل


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2014)

دايما الايام الحلوه بتخلص بسرعه 

 

بس مبسوطه 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*مش عارفه !*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش عارفه !*​


*ولا انا عارفة 
شوفلنا حد يكون عارف بقى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ولا انا عارفة
> شوفلنا حد يكون عارف بقى *​


*اعتقد ان الناس كلها مابقتش عارفه

عارفه ايه بقا:thnk0001:
معرفش:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اعتقد ان الناس كلها مابقتش عارفه
> 
> عارفه ايه بقا:thnk0001:
> معرفش:smile01
> *​


*طب هنفضل مش عارفين كدا اللى الناس 
مش عارفاه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب هنفضل مش عارفين كدا اللى الناس
> مش عارفاه *​


*اعملي معروف
دوري علي حد يشوفلنا حد يكون عارف
اللي مش عارفينه قبل الناس مايعرفوه 
ويعملوا نفسهم مش عارفين
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اعملي معروف
> دوري علي حد يشوفلنا حد يكون عارف
> اللي مش عارفينه قبل الناس مايعرفوه
> ويعملوا نفسهم مش عارفين
> *​


*وارنينا فى منور انور وارنب انور فى منورنا 
تعرفى تقوليها عشر مرات هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وارنينا فى منور انور وارنب انور فى منورنا
> تعرفى تقوليها عشر مرات هههههههه *​


*عشر مرات

اهو قولتها عاتشي:smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عشر مرات
> 
> اهو قولتها عاتشي:smile01
> *​


*لا فالحة ابت 
:59:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مترقبة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الماوس جنني
بجد فاضلي ثواني وهادشوا عالارض
اووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الماوس جنني
> بجد فاضلي ثواني وهادشوا عالارض
> اووووووووووووووووووووف


*معلشى ابيبى هدى روووعك 
خدى واحد بداله اهو ولا تزعلى نفسك 
*




*ايه رايك فى زوقى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *معلشى ابيبى هدى روووعك
> خدى واحد بداله اهو ولا تزعلى نفسك
> *
> 
> ...


اده هو دا ماوس:t9:

النبي افتكرته اكسسورايه بتتعلق في سلسله:w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اده هو دا ماوس:t9:
> 
> النبي افتكرته اكسسورايه بتتعلق في سلسله:w00t:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
العتب ع النظر ابيبى 
انها التكنولوبيا 30:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> العتب ع النظر ابيبى
> انها التكنولوبيا 30:*​


اللي يشوف ياما يعيش:99:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اللي يشوف ياما يعيش:99:​


----------



## Comment (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الماوس جنني
> بجد فاضلي ثواني وهادشوا عالارض
> اووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هوو دا كان فين من زمااااااان30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


>


*بجد مش قادرة افصل ضحك 
من منظره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فظيع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بجد مش قادرة افصل ضحك
> من منظره
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فظيع *​


بس انا مش فاهمة يابت هو اغمن عليه ولا بيلعب باليه:w00t: 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس انا مش فاهمة يابت هو اغمن عليه ولا بيلعب باليه:w00t:
> هههههههههههههه​


*لا يابت هو انتحر 
لما عرف انك هتمسكيه 
خدها من قاصرها ومات شهيد 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*يأئس
مفيش شغلانه مناسبه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بلاش اسجل احساسي عشان ما اجيبلكوش اكتئاب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*متمني الموت*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2014)

الم فى قلبى و كتفى


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*عندى صدااع غبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

باين عليا هعيا  ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*,.

مش مصدقة إن آلرسآيل بقو 500
إحسآس حد صحى لقى شقتهم زآدت 3 غرف هههه 




.،*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> 
> مش مصدقة إن آلرسآيل بقو 500
> إحسآس حد صحى لقى شقتهم زآدت 3 غرف هههه
> ...


*ايه ده شعقولا دى
واااااااااااااااااااااو 
فعلا احساس جميل 
اول مرة اخد بالى هههههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه ده شعقولا دى
> واااااااااااااااااااااو
> فعلا احساس جميل
> اول مرة اخد بالى هههههههههههه*​



*لآ كدآ أنآ ليآ 100 من بتوعكـ حق آلإكتشآف دآ هههههه
إلآ إذآ كآن آلموضوع جديد هخليهم 50 بس :smile02




.،*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *لآ كدآ أنآ ليآ 100 من بتوعكـ حق آلإكتشآف دآ هههههه
> إلآ إذآ كآن آلموضوع جديد هخليهم 50 بس :smile02
> 
> .،*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا ممكن اتبرعلك بــــ 100 من الرغى اللى عندى لكن فاضيين لا :vava:
انا اول مرة اعرف منك مش عارفة جديد ولا قديم ld:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ممكن اتبرعلك بــــ 100 من الرغى اللى عندى لكن فاضيين لا :vava:
> انا اول مرة اعرف منك مش عارفة جديد ولا قديم ld:
> *​



*لآ يآ ستى أنآ أشيل مليآن ليه مآ كنت أوزع م إللى عندى :smile02
هسيبهملكـ وخلآص كله فى سبيل آلخير وآلرغى :smile02



.،*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *لآ يآ ستى أنآ أشيل مليآن ليه مآ كنت أوزع م إللى عندى :smile02
> هسيبهملكـ وخلآص كله فى سبيل آلخير وآلرغى :smile02
> .،*


*ههههههههههه 
ميرسى ميرسى
 :new8::new8::new8:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مبسوطة خالص عشان إيمي
رجعت وطمنتنا عليها :*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*فى احاسيس كدا مبتعرفش تعبر عنها 
مجرد ما تسمع اغنية وتلاقى نفسك سرحت فى ذكريات حلووة 
لسة جوواك 
كل اللى اعرفه انه احساس جميل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*تعبااانة اوووووووووووووى *​


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*اه ياني يا كولي ياني 
مالي انا ومال الجيم *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

احساسى!!
احساسى انى مبقتش بحس--
بقى عندى نوع من اللاموبالاه--
 او تبلد فى المشاعر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ماليش نفس اعمل أي حاجه
ومش قادره اتكلم مع حد !​


----------



## Comment (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*لاتدع أحد يخطف إبتسامتك التى تُـسْـعِـد بها الآخرين .. !!*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماليش نفس اعمل أي حاجه
> ومش قادره اتكلم مع حد !​






​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مش هقول عيان ولا مريض 
انا هقول مش قادر اشوف قدامي 
بس ممكن اشوف من الجنب عادي


----------



## max mike (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*عياااااااان جسمى كان مولع ناااااااااار
لكن هدى شوية الحمدلله​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*مبعثرة *
*لا اجيد فعل شىء سوى البحث عنى !*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*حالة من الخمول تجعلنى اراقب الحياه من بعيد ، وكأنى لست منها *​


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام وتفائل بالمستقبل..


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2014)

في نعمة نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*بدور فيا عليا 
مالقيتش غير كراكيب  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2014)

*مفيش أصعب من أحساس لما تبقى عايز تعطس و العطسة مش راضية تطلع  * ​


----------



## max mike (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال .. كان فى قرار مهم جدا مأجله من بدرى بس خلاص نفذته
وفى بعض قرارات مهمة جدااااااااااا بردو لازم انفذها بس حبة حبة​*


----------



## ابانوب برنس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

حزن ابكى ابتسامة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2014)

انا مش عارفه اخرتي معايا ايه ؟!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*عادى ..
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2014)

ظهري واجعني جدا


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملل على انبساط
وخنقة على فرحة 
وكله متلخبط على كله بس ماشى الحال​*


----------



## soso a (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الإجازة خلصت


----------



## +febronia+ (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارفه اشتغل حد يفصل النت ..


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*بدأت أرتاح كتير  .. شكراً ليك يا رب.*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2014)

بردان


----------



## soso a (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*فرحااااااااااااااااااااانة ومبسووووووووووووووووووطة 
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2014)

حاجات ملغبطة كتيرررررررر​


----------



## +febronia+ (14 أكتوبر 2014)

مش مبسوطه )':


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*احساس بالعزلة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*عيااااااااان 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2014)

نشكر الله 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2014)

*نشكر ربنا
اووووووووى
*​


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*جزمتى اتقطعت 





*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2014)

نشكر الله 
في نعمة


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2014)

_فرحاااااااااااان 
بفرحتيك​_


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2014)

يعني 
ماشي الحال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 أكتوبر 2014)

فرح غامر بمحبة الرب واستجابته

يسوع يفرح قلوبكم ايضا​


----------



## Samir poet (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*لسة تعبان 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*وحشتنى ايام مضت
وناس **رحلت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أكتوبر 2014)

فى حاجة ناقصة
حد ناقص
مش عارف​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)

اصعب شيء بالدنيا اﻻنتظار ؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2014)

دة احساسي 
موقف مش غريب 
بس غرقنا مية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أكتوبر 2014)

..Alone in silence​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارف بس ربنا يستر​


----------



## max mike (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*دبر الامور يااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*تعبان ومش عارف انام زي الناس من يوم السبت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*مش مبسووطة و لا زعلانة *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

حزييينه جداااا


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)

قلق وتفكير
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صمـــــــــــــــــــت .​


----------



## Comment (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*"invisible silent"*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صمـــــــــــــــــــت .​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2014)

comment قال:


>



*إعمل عليها select 



:2::2::2:
​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2014)

نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2014)

*محتارة اووووووووى 
ومش عارفة اخد قرار *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ملل كدة وتبلد


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مصدوم! ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*مخنووووقة *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2014)

الحمد للة


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أكتوبر 2014)

راحه وتعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*مبسووووووطة اوووووووووى *​


----------



## Comment (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*"عند المساء يبيت البكاء وفى الصباح تـرنـُّم" (مز 30 : 5)*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *مخنووووقة *​





R.O.R.O قال:


> *مبسووووووطة اوووووووووى *​






​


----------



## soso a (26 أكتوبر 2014)

محتاره وحاسه انى تايه 
ارشدنى يا يسوع


----------



## Comment (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*"عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى .. تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى" (مز 94 : 19)*



soso a قال:


> محتاره وحاسه انى تايه
> ارشدنى يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*تااااااااااايهة *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

كل حاجة فيا بتوجعني


----------



## max mike (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*شكيت همى لعيل صغير ساب البزازة وولع سيجارة​*


----------



## اني بل (29 أكتوبر 2014)

فرحاااانة بالرب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*مابقتش فاهمة حاااجة 
ولا عاوزة افهم 

*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)

حيرة وتفكير​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

بصراحة 
بردان 
والطقس تعيس​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

صمت وانتظار​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*عيون يبدو أنها كرهت النوم ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبسوووووووووووطة اوووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## soso a (3 نوفمبر 2014)

Angry


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 نوفمبر 2014)

حيره ...​


----------



## دموع الخاطى (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*احساس مختلط ببرودة القيود الحديدية المكبلة يدى و قدمى 
و حرارة حبى لربى و حبيبى يسوع التى تنتظر مجىء الحبيب لكى ما يحررنى و يفك قيودى*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 نوفمبر 2014)

prayer​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

بردان


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 نوفمبر 2014)

Stammer​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

عادي لا جديد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

prayer​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2014)

تعبان وبردان وزهقان 
وعايز اروح بيتنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*هااااااااانت​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2014)

خلاص 
كلها ايام معدودة 
وتهون


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

احساس غريب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2014)

صداااااااااااااااع


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مرتاحة نفسيا .. نشكر ربنا على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

حاسه ان بكره يوم حلو


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*الكلام زى مايكون محشور جوه قلبى وحالف مايطلع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*هموووت وانااااااام*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ممكن اكون ساكتة بس جوايا حاجات كتير مش ساكتة *​


----------



## ontarian (9 نوفمبر 2014)

سيقولون لك اقبل وضعك....اشكر عليه...حاول ان تتقبله وتتعايش معه، وان السعادة تأتي فقط بقبولك لحالك...والاديان ستقول لك انت افضل من غيرك...

لكن إياك ان تتنازل عن هذا الخط الأخير...ربما لا تقدر على تغيير ظروفك...ربما لا تقدر على ترك وظيفتك التي تكرهها...لا بأس....فقط لا تخسر المعركة العقلية ايضاً...لا تخسر هذا الجزء الأخير فيك، الذي يريد ان يثور ويذكرك انك تكره وضعك وما حولك...

لا تتركهم يكسرون إرادتك....اكره واقعك ولا تتقبله...تظاهر بذلك إن كنت مُجبراً، لكن لا تفقد هذا الصوت الأخير داخلك..

نعم، هذا مؤلم اكثر...لكن تذكر...ان كنت تتألم، فهذا دليل أنك مازلت حياً!


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*كله فى النازل​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*دماغى هتنفجر من الصدااع *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

هدوء عظيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

~ـّ~
just dream​~ـّ~​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بحاول


----------



## max mike (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*والدنيا تشيلنى وتهبدنى طاخ طوخ طيخ طاخ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بصارع الدنيا اصلي مش سهل الكسر


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عاااااايزه انام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

روحي نامي يا بتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ص
د 
ا
ع
جامد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

خد مسكن يا ابني هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

حاسس اني بقيت اخضر لاول مره بجد مبسوط جدا


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2014)

احساس الفرح بالرب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكره عايشه


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2014)

فرحانة بأعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفه -_-


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2014)

احساس عظيم بعظمة الرب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

احساس عظيم بالصداع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*اوووووووووووووووووووف*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عادي بس شويه ارهاق وشغل زياده


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)

تعب وتفكير​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

So tired


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2014)

تعبان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مبسووووووطة وفرحااااااانة اوووووووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2014)

مرتبك 
زي الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مش  مرتاح​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*؛**.*
*M*editation​*؛**.*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 نوفمبر 2014)

طاير


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الحمد لله ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 نوفمبر 2014)

قلبي مليان بالاطمئنان والسعادة 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 نوفمبر 2014)

فرحانة اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

عايــــــش


----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*عايز اروح *​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)

كل شيئ أصبح ممل 
فلا حزن ينتهي ولا فرح يكتمل ..!​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *عايز اروح *​



متروحشى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2014)

احساس حلووو اووووى مش عارفه اوصفه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بردان 
وقلقان
ومش مظبوط متاميل كغصن الشجر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الدونيا بتمطر


----------



## ontarian (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ثُر على وضعك...ثُر على حالك...ثُر على كل شيء وشخص ﻻ يعجبك....ﻻ تتأقلم...ﻻ تحاول تبرير الوضع....ﻻ تحاول ان تعزي نفسك او تقول "ليس في الإمكان أبدع مما كان"...

ﻻ تخشى الألم...أن تتألم رافضاً ظروفك وحياتك أفضل كثيراً من أن تموت من الداخل وأنت حي، حيث تنسى ان الوضع ﻻ يعجبك...أن إلهك خذلك أو آمالاً لم تتحقق!

ﻻ تترك أحداً يسلب نفسك! ﻻ تستكين....ﻻ يهم ان تظهر ذلك....لكن ﻻ تخسر ذاتك!


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 نوفمبر 2014)

كسل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2014)

حسانى داخله على حالت اكتئاب مريعه.......
ربنا يستر


----------



## Comment (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا تستسلم للظروف التى تخطف منك "إبتسامتك" .. التى تٌسْعِدْ بها الآخرين !*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حسانى داخله على حالت اكتئاب مريعه.......
> ربنا يستر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

قلقان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شتاء وامطار 
والصورة خير دليل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 نوفمبر 2014)

قلقانة


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

_*احساس  اول مرة احسه
من سنين 
عاطل 
​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*عاوزة اخد قرار مهم ومحتارة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

_*احساس اى حد  ساب الشغل الاتنين 
وجاله شغل التلات
فاكتر من مكان *_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*احساس اى حد  ساب الشغل الاتنين
> وجاله شغل التلات
> فاكتر من مكان *_​



الله يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح.

ربنا يفتحلك كل أبواب البركه .:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*ُ*.ًٍَِْ*pًٍَِRaًٍَِِY*.ٍِْ*ِ*ُ
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2014)

تعب جسدى و راحه نفسيه !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*قلقتينى عليكى 


​*


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2014)

انا عندى صداع شديد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مش مرتاحةة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 نوفمبر 2014)

لما تكون مستني العيد بكره ويفوقوك يقولولك العيد اتلغي خالص​


----------



## kawasaki (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*في نعمه كبيره الحمد لله​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 نوفمبر 2014)

هــــــــــدوء داخلـــــي ..​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 نوفمبر 2014)

حيره ما بعدها حيره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)

صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداع


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*انت وعدت وقلت تعالى ارمى بحملك راح ترتاح .. آدى الحمل وآدى الحالة وانا قدامك كلى جراح .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

خنـــــقة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

thinking with pray​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

* . Tears for me.*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

قلقان حبتين


----------



## max mike (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*قلقانة اوووووووووى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

قلقان 
ومرتبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

نسيت موبايلى فى العربيه--
و مكسله انوزل اجيبه لانى راكنه بعيد-- و فى نفس الوقت قلقانه مكالمات تجيلى مهما!!
بس بردوا مكسله
بس يمكن حد يشوفه و يكسر الازاز علشان ياخده!!
بس بردوا مكسله انزل --
اعمل ايه !


----------



## تيمو (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نسيت موبايلى فى العربيه--
> و مكسله انوزل اجيبه لانى راكنه بعيد-- و فى نفس الوقت قلقانه مكالمات تجيلى مهما!!
> بس بردوا مكسله
> بس يمكن حد يشوفه و يكسر الازاز علشان ياخده!!
> ...



ههههه خليكي قاعدة عقلك يجيب ويودي 

وبعدين يعني يالي بسمع بحكي مكالمات مهمة وبورصات عالمية ممكن تنهار


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ههههه خليكي قاعدة عقلك يجيب ويودي
> 
> وبعدين يعني يالي بسمع بحكي مكالمات مهمة وبورصات عالمية ممكن تنهار


 اعمل ايه طيب 
هشوفلى حد من الموظفين نازلين اديله المفتاح يجبلى الموبايل و هو راجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايوا طبعا بورصات عالميه ممكن تنهار--
 بتستقل بيا و اله ايه 




(سامحنى يا رب هههه)


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعمل ايه طيب
> هشوفلى حد من الموظفين نازلين اديله المفتاح يجبلى الموبايل و هو راجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوا طبعا بورصات عالميه ممكن تنهار--
> بتستقل بيا و اله ايه
> ...


اية يا تيمو
مالك يا ابني انتا مش عارف حبو ولا اية 
هي بعد مرسي علطول


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعمل ايه طيب
> هشوفلى حد من الموظفين نازلين اديله المفتاح يجبلى الموبايل و هو راجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوا طبعا بورصات عالميه ممكن تنهار--
> بتستقل بيا و اله ايه
> ...



طيب ما ترني ع موبايلك وتخليه يجيلك ياخد المفتاح ويفتحله ويجيب نفسه ويجيلك وياخد المفتاح يرجع يقفل العربيه ويجيلك تاني​ :vava:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية يا تيمو
> مالك يا ابني انتا مش عارف حبو ولا اية
> هي بعد مرسي علطول


تقصد ايه ببعد مرسى :act31:
 تقصدنى انى فى السجن :budo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> طيب ما ترني ع موبايلك وتخليه يجيلك ياخد المفتاح ويفتحله ويجيب نفسه ويجيلك وياخد المفتاح يرجع يقفل العربيه ويجيلك تاني​ :vava:


 
 قعدت ارن عليه كتير لحد ما افتكرت انه فى العربيه ههههههههههه
و بعدين الاسنسير بايظ--
 انزل خمس ادوار و اعدى الشارع و امشى لحد هنااااااااااااااااك و ارجع من هنااااااك لهنا
و بعدين اطلع خمس ادوار على رجلى
ممكن اموت فى الدور الاول 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قعدت ارن عليه كتير لحد ما افتكرت انه فى العربيه ههههههههههه
> و بعدين الاسنسير بايظ--
> انزل خمس ادوار و اعدى الشارع و امشى لحد هنااااااااااااااااك و ارجع من هنااااااك لهنا
> و بعدين اطلع خمس ادوار على رجلى
> ...



أسمه "آصنسور" :nunu0000:

أعتقد إن دي علامات "زهمرر" متقدم..:close_tem
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 نوفمبر 2014)

قلبي مقبوض وحاسس اني مقصر في حاجة 
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2014)

قلق
بس نشكر ربنا في كل الاحوال​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*جاهل
فالحياة الروحية
احساس وحش اوى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبسووطة بالخطوة اللى خدتها 
ياااارب كمل *​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

_*هُــنــاك مــرحلـة مــن الألـــم 
إن وصـلـنـا إلـيـهـا لا نـتـألــم بَـعـدها مــن أي شَـــيء*_[/CENTER
​​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي حزينة جدا 
حتي الموت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

\Shaky. helpless/​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*احساس بوجود ربنا معايا فى كل خطوة 
احساس حلو اووووووووووووى *​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)

في امل
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

, Speak, Lord, for Your servant hears،​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مبسوط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكر ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_*تعبت من عالم به الصراع شئ وافر ... مللت ولي اشتهاء أن أسافر
*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2014)

حران جدا


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسى السماء تمطر نااااااار
هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه 
نفسي


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

برق ورعد وبرد وليل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اغني باعلي صوت اغنيه مليانه خلود 
وحريه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

حاجات  متلغبطة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مندهشه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

.،Suppression.،​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

.،Divine aid.،​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشوار شغل مش بلعاه بعيييد فى اكتوبر !
مش مرتاحه -- اوووف --


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 نوفمبر 2014)

حاسة اني كنت بلعب ف الجيم ههههههههه مدغدغة خالص


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

كنت فالطاحونة وفرحااااااااااان
بس فى حاجة مضيقانى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا عاوزة اعيش في كوكب تااااااانى*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2014)

آخبروني آنتم​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

_*ملل 
يصاحبه قرف 

*_​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مازال هناك امل إ​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*عادي بس مش زي كل عادي *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 نوفمبر 2014)

الحمدلله عايشه واتعايش


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكررررر الله


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 نوفمبر 2014)

برفرف فوق همومي
 بريشه وقلم في قفص من دهب 
له باب حديد محصن مانع عني النور والحريه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مش خايف النهاردة 
وبقول اهلا وسهلا باللي هيحصل


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا آسف الى مالا نهايه .. القدر أجبرنا على كسر بعض ! ..​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
بجد جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
شكرآآآآآآآآآآ يارب 
*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2014)

تفاؤل .. ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2014)

​عاوزة ابقى لوحدى 
احلى احساس ممكن تحسووو


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​عاوزة ابقى لوحدى
> احلى احساس ممكن تحسووو



وهو فى حد ماسكيك :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## Comment (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"invisible "*



R.O.R.O قال:


> ​عاوزة ابقى لوحدى
> احلى احساس ممكن تحسووو


----------



## gaser2 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

متفائل خيراً​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> وهو فى حد ماسكيك :t30::t30::t30:


*خففففة محدش يقدر يمسكنى اثﻻﻻ :warning:*



comment قال:


>


ازاى ماخدتش بالى ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *خففففة محدش يقدر يمسكنى اثﻻﻻ :warning:*
> 
> 
> ازاى ماخدتش بالى ههههههههه



بلاش اناااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بلاش اناااااااااااااااااااا



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تبعا اباشا تبعا 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تبعا اباشا تبعا
> *



:t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووطه
سيادة الرئيس القائد الطيار
برااااااااااءة
 #البراءة_للطيار​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*فرحان 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> *فرحان
> *​




غيرت اسمك:t9:


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2014)

تحفز وترقب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 نوفمبر 2014)

تبلد غير عادي بس متوقعه ده


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

روزي86 قال:


> غيرت اسمك:t9:



اه مش كدا احلى  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
مشتاق لبنوته  عرفتها من كام سنة
:08::08:
وفرحان من كل حاجة عملهالى ربنا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

العادي لا جديد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 نوفمبر 2014)

خوف وقلق .. مع وجع قلب


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*عدى بكرا على خير
يارب
​*_


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*يااااااااااارب فرحنى
زهقت من الحزن​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

max mike قال:


> *يااااااااااارب فرحنى
> زهقت من الحزن​*



ربنا هيبعتلك فرحة كبيررررررررررررة 
بس اصبر علشان هو بيجهزهاااااااااا
متستعجلش
وكله للخيررررررررررررر
ومفيش حاجة تحت السماء ملهاش وقت
وانتا واحشنى يا دفعة
من ساعة ماخرجت مالجيش ومحدش شايفك


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ربنا هيبعتلك فرحة كبيررررررررررررة
> بس اصبر علشان هو بيجهزهاااااااااا
> متستعجلش
> وكله للخيررررررررررررر
> ...




*ربنا يسمع منك ياجون 
وانت واحشنى بردو
انا موجود بس محدش فاكرنى .. عااااااااااااادى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك ياجون
> وانت واحشنى بردو
> انا موجود بس محدش فاكرنى .. عااااااااااااادى​*



بص يا حبى 
خدها منى 
طالما قافل على نفسك محدش هيفتكرك
افتح شباك يخليك تطل على الحياة
حتى لو ملاقتش اهتمام 
هترتاح من الشعور بالوحدة
واكيد اكيد هتفرح
ولو عالفرحة 
كل ما بتتاخر
كل ما بتكون احلى 
اسائل مجرب
يسوع يفرح قلبك يا حبى
وتجيلنا هنا وتزغرط مالفرحة


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه مش كدا احلى  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> مشتاق لبنوته  عرفتها من كام سنة
> :08::08:
> وفرحان من كل حاجة عملهالى ربنا




اهاااااااا احلي كتير ويارب دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااا احلي كتير ويارب دايما



اهو انتى 
مدغدغ
بس كان يوم جاااااااااااااااامد
نشكر الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*فرحانة اوووى
اخدت بركة كبيرة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

احساااااااس  الاموات 
قبل الموت بنص ساعة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> احساااااااس  الاموات
> قبل الموت بنص ساعة
> ههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هو ميدو عمل ايه فيك يا ضنايا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو ميدو عمل ايه فيك يا ضنايا *​



مش ميدووووووووو
الفكرة فالمرمطة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش ميدووووووووو
> الفكرة فالمرمطة
> ههههههههههههههه


*ما قولنا المرمطة حلوووة *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ما قولنا المرمطة حلوووة *​



مش دى يا بنتى :nunu0000::nunu0000:

هتودينا فدهيه
دى مرمطة تانيه 
هههههههههه:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش دى يا بنتى :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> هتودينا فدهيه
> دى مرمطة تانيه
> هههههههههه:smile02:smile02


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مانا عارفة بس بغلس 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مانا عارفة بس بغلس
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



عارفة انتى 
ههههههههههه
مش هقوليك حاجة
ربنا يرحمنااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> عارفة انتى
> ههههههههههه
> مش هقوليك حاجة
> ربنا يرحمنااااااا


:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:​



:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


*هششششششششششششششششششش*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هششششششششششششششششششش*​



:94::94::94::94:
منه له 
:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*زورى واجعنى *
*شكلى داخلة ع دور برد محترم *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

نشكره احسن حال


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

تعبانة​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2014)

_*نشكر الله
بحاول ابقى سعيد *_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بِلاَدِىْ وَإِنْ جَاَرَتْ عَلَىَ عَزِيْزَةٌ . وَأْهْلِىْ وَإِنْ ضَنْوْاْ عَلَىَ كِرَاَمُ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 ديسمبر 2014)

كويسه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

_*موجووووووووع اووووووووى
*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

حزززززززززززززززن شدييييد اوى يا رب ووجع كبييير


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*احباط 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2014)

منشكح انشكاحا"​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 ديسمبر 2014)

العادي 
....


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2014)

توترو قلق رهيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*هلكاااااانة من التعب *​


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال 
فى خبر حلو يارب كمل على خير​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *احباط
> *​



يائس :new6::new6:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 ديسمبر 2014)

مبسوطه حبه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2014)

خارج ومش راجع .مجرد احساس


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2014)

مش مبسوطة وﻻزعلانة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 ديسمبر 2014)

حاسة اني منسية من كل حاجة .. بس ربنا فاكرني 
ان نسيت الام رضيعها .. هو ابدا ما بينسانا


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2014)

اشتياق


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2014)

​*احساس حد مانمش غير ساعتين تﻻتة 
وﻻزم يصحى 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارفه أحدد :big61:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارفا---
المفروض ابقى مكتئبه اكتئاب شنيع من كل شىء-
 بس حسانى مفيش احساس--
او فى صمت قبل الاكتئاب-- 
موووش عارفا


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2014)

_*حنين
لناس غايبه ومش  راجعيين
​*_


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*مش رايق 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Puzzled​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2014)

احسن من امبارح ---- املى فيك يا رب كبير انك تحول كل شىء للخير..


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2014)

زهقت من كل حاجة​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> زهقت من كل حاجة​



Me *To*​


----------



## Comment (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



R.O.R.O قال:


> زهقت من كل حاجة​











خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> Me *Too*​




:99:


:36_19_1:



:36_19_1:



:big61:



:a82:



:282li:




MeToo  قال:


> آن أوان تغيير اسمي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3656743&postcount=4​





MeToo قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> ممكن أغيّر اسمي إلى: تيمو ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2014)

هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> :99:
> 
> 
> :36_19_1:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه مالكش حل :flowers:*


----------



## soul & life (13 ديسمبر 2014)

صداع ثم صداع ثم ضغوط من كل اتجاه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

احساس ملخبط :36_11_10::10E3E4~1105:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احساس ملخبط :36_11_10::10E3E4~1105:​



ِْْ!ِْ!ِْ!ُِِْcًِْْrُِِْaَِْْzُِِْyَِْ ِِْ<ًُِْyُِِِْْoُِِْْuَِِ<ِِْ!ِْْ!ِْْ!َِْْ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ِْْ!ِْ!ِْ!ُِِْcًِْْrُِِْaَِْْzُِِْyَِْ ِِْ<ًُِْyُِِِْْoُِِْْuَِِ<ِِْ!ِْْ!ِْْ!َِْْ​




I know that:thnk0001: :yahoo:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> I know that:thnk0001: :yahoo:
> 
> ​



*!*..:08:ريــلي:08:..*!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

انا ببسوطة : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا ببسوطة : )​


*يارب دايما ابيبى 
وانا كمان ببسوطة اوووى انك رجعتى :* *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يارب دايما ابيبى
> وانا كمان ببسوطة اوووى انك رجعتى :* *​


حبيبي يابيبي مايحرمنيش منك ابدا يارب:t25:
ونفضل علي طول ببسوطين كده:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حبيبي يابيبي مايحرمنيش منك ابدا يارب:t25:
> ونفضل علي طول ببسوطين كده:smile02​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الشكر علي كل شئ:94:​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*زوهقاااااااااااانة *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *زوهقاااااااااااانة *​



إتفرجي ع قناة "ريهآم آفلام" :vava:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> إتفرجي ع قناة "ريهآم آفلام" :vava:​


:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*وساكتة وسكوتى معناه كلام
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وساكتة وسكوتى معناه كلام
> *​



يخوفي تكوني هيمانه ف ريهآآم

حرآم عليكو بدي نااام

ld:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2014)

يخوفي تكوني هيمانه ف ريهآآم

حرآم عليكو بدي نااام

ld:
*ريهام فى عينها 
:act31::act31::act31:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> يخوفي تكوني هيمانه ف ريهآآم
> 
> حرآم عليكو بدي نااام
> 
> ...



هههههههه 

جدعه ..:08:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 ديسمبر 2014)

هـــــدوء

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بحاول ابتسم ...وكأن مافيش حاجة ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مبسوووووطة ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*هلكاااانة من التعب *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2014)

قلبي واجعني
مش جسدي نفسي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2014)

Sometimes the feelings unknown​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2014)

كتر من عرسانك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*so happy




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

أنتظار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سناني وجعاني 
وبطني وجعاني 
ورجلي وارمه 
ودماغي ورمت من التفكير 
ومعنوياتي زفت 
 بس نشكر ربنا انا تمام​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

_*فكرة انك عايش
دى فحد ذاتها احساس جميل
يارب توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى
 
*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مفتقدة حاجات كتير ...


----------



## max mike (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

max mike قال:


> *ماشى الحال​*



يارب يكون للاحسن يا ميكوووووووووووو
:94::94:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*حـــــــــــــنـــيــــــــــن*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حـــــــــــــنـــيــــــــــن*​



ايواااااااااااا  بقى:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ارهاااااااق​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

قرار صعب 
يارب مد ايدك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

:gy0000:

:thnk0001:

:smile01
:act23:

:act31:

:giveup:
:new6:
:beee:
:36_3_11:
:crying:
:36_11_10:
:010105~332:
:11_9_12[1]:

كل دا في بعض :36_19_5:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مخنوق لدرجه ان الموت بقي احب امنياتي 
السنه دي باين عليها هتكون اشد سواد من اللي قبلها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 ديسمبر 2014)

حاسة اني بحاول اضحك واطنطط عشان انسى اني موجوعة ومش عارفة برده 
محتاجة افقد الذاكرة او ارجع بالزمن حبة لورااا ..


----------



## max mike (24 ديسمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب يكون للاحسن يا ميكوووووووووووو
> :94::94:



*يااااااااااااارب وانا اتمنى كده بردو​*


----------



## اني بل (24 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مخنوق لدرجه ان الموت بقي احب امنياتي
> السنه دي باين عليها هتكون اشد سواد من اللي قبلها


 
ليش خلي ايمانك قوي بربنا متقولش كده لحسن ربنا يزعل انت حبيب ربنا مهما كانت صعوبات كبيرة قدام ربنا تبقى صغيرة حطها قدامه وشوف النتيجة 
ربنا يحسن الأمور وتبقى أفضل واحسن


----------



## اني بل (24 ديسمبر 2014)

رغم كل الظروف أنا مبسوطة بربنا وبحبه اكثر واكثر واثقة بوعوده ...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2014)

حاسة ان نفسي ف كوباية شاي بنعناع اخضر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا مصدوووووومة


مصدددددددددومة



لالا بجد مش قادره اصدق
ازاي ده حصل ؟؟؟؟


انا مصدوووووومة صدمة السنين 

اززززززززززززززاي
الاتحاد يكسب الاهلي
وكمان 4\1
ازززززززززززززززززاي
مش قادره استوعب بجد
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 ديسمبر 2014)

فرحني بطريقتك..

أنا مستني أهو..​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2014)

قلق وخوف علي ناس عزيزه علي قلبي وبحبها :94:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*انا بموت يا فخرى*




​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2014)

وحشتني ايام ماكنت شايلة فيها هم لشئ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ينفع كدا ..

وما خفي ان أعظم 




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

تسيبونا ف البرد لوحدنا ..

وأنتوا تستخبوا ف الإنفيزيبول..!!

​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2014)

أنا ظهرت أهو


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مضبوط كلام 100 المية بمحله 
ليش هاد الأسلوب هاد اسلوب مش كويس 
بليز بتحبوا الرب كلكم بانوا عشان نسلم عليكم


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> أنا ظهرت أهو


أأأهو دا الكلام صح 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> تسيبونا ف البرد لوحدنا ..
> 
> وأنتوا تستخبوا ف الإنفيزيبول..!!
> 
> ​





:thnk0001:


:smil15:​​:new6:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الأمـــــــــــــــل
والســـعـــادة

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2014)

نحآس يطن وصنج يرن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2014)

احساس واحد حل كويس اوي في الامتحان بس بردوا مخنوق


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> احساس واحد حل كويس اوي في الامتحان بس بردوا مخنوق


رح تفرج بنعمة الرب خلي ايمانك اووي 
افتح البرادي خلي الضو يشعشع هههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

حيرة وتفكير
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2014)

صداااااااااااااااااع​


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> حيرة وتفكير
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ليش ياقمر 
ارميها على الرب هو يهتم بامر أكثر ويعينك 
حلو ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> صداااااااااااااااااع​


 
سلامتك ياحبي 
ماعلى قلبك شر


----------



## اني بل (30 ديسمبر 2014)

فرح الرب هو قوتنا 
فرحانة بيك يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2015)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2015)

*لما ‫#‏معيد‬ الماده يقول الماده صعبه وكبيره وحاولوا تكتبوا اي حاجه علشان الدكتور ميدكوش صفر ... يبقي عالدنيا ‫#‏السلانكتيه‬ اشوف فيك يوم يا طه يا ابن ام طاهر ‫#‏عن_دكتور_الماده_اتحدث‬*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يناير 2015)

همووووت م البرد .. ايه ده اذاي الجو كدة !!!!


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> همووووت م البرد .. ايه ده اذاي الجو كدة !!!!



كلنا هنموت من البرد هههه ده من تاثيرات الجلوبل وورمينغ


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يناير 2015)

​* مدغدغة

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 يناير 2015)

احساس جميل لما تشقى وتتعب وتكافح وتعافر علشان توصل لوظيفة معينة ويتم اختيارك من بين زمايلك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يناير 2015)

إستقرار نفسي وراحة بال ..
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 يناير 2015)

احلي عيد تحت المطر

كل سنه وكلكم طيبين وبخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2015)

وبعدين في ام الحر ده 
مش طايق نفسي يا جدعان


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2015)

​*ايه الجو ده يخربيت كده 
والخروجة باظت 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

*احساسى انى قاعدة جوة الفريزر *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

حاسس اني فقدت مرخيري وصوابع ايديا ورجليا 
​


----------



## kawasaki (8 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

*مج نسكافيه مع صوت اليسا 
احساس حوو اووووى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يناير 2015)

عايزة اذاكر وصوابعيني عاملين ذي الخشب مش عارفة امسك القلم اكتب ..
يلهووووي ع البرد ده ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> عايزة اذاكر وصوابعيني عاملين ذي الخشب مش عارفة امسك القلم اكتب ..
> يلهووووي ع البرد ده ..


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بصى اموكتى اعملى مج نسكافيه سخن 
واغسلى ايدك بميه سخنة وحطيلها كريم 
وعيشى حياتك بقى وادعيلى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصى اموكتى اعملى مج نسكافيه سخن
> واغسلى ايدك بميه سخنة وحطيلها كريم
> وعيشى حياتك بقى وادعيلى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



فكرة حلوة  
الجو بيخليكوا مبدعين  :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> فكرة حلوة
> الجو بيخليكوا مبدعين  :smile01


*اى خدمة :ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصى اموكتى اعملى مج نسكافيه سخن
> واغسلى ايدك بميه سخنة وحطيلها كريم
> وعيشى حياتك بقى وادعيلى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​





هههههههههههههه صح يا رورو لو نجحت وصفتك دي 
لاعد يومين ادعيلك ههههههههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اى خدمة :ura1::ura1:*​



مج نسكافيه من اللي بتقولي عليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هههههههههههههه صح يا رورو لو نجحت وصفتك دي
> لاعد يومين ادعيلك ههههههههههه


*اتكلى انتى ع الله بس واعمليها 
وهتنجح وهتجيب تقدير كمان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يناير 2015)

سلام وهدوووووء


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يناير 2015)

زهقـــــــــــان
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يناير 2015)

حالتي حاليا 



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يناير 2015)

حزيــــــــــن


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يناير 2015)

أول مره ف حيآتي أحضر عيد . وحلو . وتحت المطر . ومع كل اللي بحبهم .

وأول مره أزعل أوي إني رجعت لونلي تاني .، بعيد عن المطر .

ـ ـ ـ
سجلت إحساسي بموضوع تعبير .

لكن لو بكلمه .

وحشتوني.​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

فـــايق ورايــق
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

امل ورجااااااء كبير


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يناير 2015)

مبسوط
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

حاسة اني عايزة اجيب لنفسي ورداية بيضااااء ..
مش عارفة ايه الاحساس العجيب ده ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2015)

*نفسى اعمل حاجة مجنونة من اول يوم العيد والجو مش مشجعنى 
نفسى اقعد ع الكورنيش وابقى بتكتك من البرد 
واشرب حمص الشااام سخن ملهلب ومشطشط اوووى 
وااااااو احساس يجنن 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

سلااااام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يناير 2015)

تعباااانه
دور برد تمام مناخيرى مقفوله و قد الطمطمايه من كتر النف و عيونى مفقفقه  هههه
و حالتى كرررب 
مش قادرا اشتغل -- عايزا اروح


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*أشعر بنسمات برد تعصف بأطرافي ..
 لا أعلم هل هي بفعل الشتاء أم هي نتاج تجمد أحاسيسي ..
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2015)

*راضية*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

رجااء


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2015)

*حالة من الخمول تجعلني أراقب الحياة ، من بعيد وكأنى لست منها .
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يناير 2015)

هدوء وراحة نفسية ..
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2015)

*توتر وقلق *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2015)

ماشي الحال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*متفائله*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

نشاااااااط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يناير 2015)

احسن شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2015)

*شوية احاسيس ملخبطة *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

دور برد 
مش وقته خالص


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2015)

فـــايق
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

تفاؤل وامل .


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2015)

جمود عاطفي .. 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

ارهاااااااااق جامد ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2015)

*احساس جميل وانا  منورة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2015)

احساس حلو لما صغرت الشاشه 
 شكرا joeseph.jesus


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> احساس حلو لما صغرت الشاشه
> شكرا joeseph.jesus



طيب وايه يعني صغرتي الشاشه..

ctrl + (-)

قوليلي شكراً أنا كمان ..!الله!


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يناير 2015)

اشتياااااااااق


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2015)

منشكح 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

*جو برد + مياده الحناوي + مج كوفي ميكس + هدوؤ = احلي احساس
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2015)

استقرار نفسي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2015)

*عندى صدااااع غبى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

احاسيس ملغبطة ف بعضيها .. كتيييييرة اووووي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (25 يناير 2015)

*منشكحه *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*ضرسي واجعني جدا*







​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*احساسى با أنى فى ايد ربنا  دا لوحده يخلينى مطمنه 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

مستغربة حاجات كتيرة .. بس بضحك ومبسوطة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

اممممممم اشكر ربنا على كل حاجة


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يناير 2015)

مُنشكح بحذر ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 يناير 2015)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مستغربة حاجات كتيرة .. بس بضحك ومبسوطة



من غير سبب؟ :smile02​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*مستكنيصة وبشدة 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يناير 2015)

تمام .. اشكر ربنا 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

هدوء نشكر ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*مضايقة 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2015)

تمـــام
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يناير 2015)

*زهقانة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

نشكررررررررررر  الله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 فبراير 2015)

*





النفسية محتاجة بحر
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2015)

راحه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 فبراير 2015)

مبسووووطة نشكر ربنا ..


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

_يسووووووووووووووع بيحبنى
 _​


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2015)

ضهرى تاعبنى


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 فبراير 2015)

oesi no قال:


> ضهرى تاعبنى



سلامتك حبيبي جورج ​


----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

إرهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 فبراير 2015)

كسسلااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

نشيط


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 فبراير 2015)

أةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
يا عنيا 
اصل قعدت الحم في باب حديد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> أةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> يا عنيا
> اصل قعدت الحم في باب حديد


 تلحم فى باب حديد منغير خوزه واقيه لعينك ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 لو قولت ايوا  هقول لك يبقى تستاهل بئا :smil13:


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

مشتاااااااااااااقه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

مرتاح نفسيا


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

ماشى الحال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2015)

مش مظبوته خالص


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

عايش
ودى فحد ذاتها حاجة كويسة
لسة فى فرصة للتوبه
وبكدا فى امل
يسوووووووووع  بيحبنى
ودا سبب كافى للفرح


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

فى ناس وجودها فحياتك
يجبرك انك تبقى مبسوووووووووووووط


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

ونعمل عشانهم حداد ليه!
شايفهم ملوك دول مثلا !
شايفهم بيأكلونا ويشربونا!​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2015)

ملل على زهق ..


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

_*انشكاااااااااااااااااح
بس لو مرحتش بكرااااا
هيبقى اسبوع
منيل

*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2015)

*حنين
 اشتياق
 لكل شئ غاب !*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2015)

_*لخبطة  متعبه

*_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 فبراير 2015)

الحمد لله


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2015)

_وجع احداث كنيسة القديسين 
ونجع حمادى
وكنايس امبابه
نفس الوجع
_


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2015)

*ووووووووجع*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2015)

هـــدوء داخلي
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 فبراير 2015)

وحشتوني[

نتي فى الإنعاش
/COLOR]​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (17 فبراير 2015)

مخنووئة كتيير


----------



## وردة من ذهب (18 فبراير 2015)

مبسووطة كتيير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

:smil12:
:yahoo:
:286:

​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2015)

:471qu:


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

*so happy




*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2015)

عادى :t23:


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)

ماشي الحال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2015)

*بقالي شهر باليوم والساعه ماكتبتش ولا مشاركة فالمنتدي
وبعد شهر جيت لاني حنيت لأحلي ناس واجمل بيت*
*:16_14_21:
ده انا عليا جًمل *





:t33:
*بجد وحشتوني* ^,^
*




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بقالي شهر باليوم والساعه ماكتبتش ولا مشاركة فالمنتدي
> وبعد شهر جيت لاني حنيت لأحلي ناس واجمل بيت*
> *:16_14_21:
> ده انا عليا جًمل *
> ...


*طب احياه النبى منورة ابيبى 
30:30:30:
وبهذه المناسبة السعيدة 
احب اقوم الاعضاء عليكى 
واقولهم انك كنتى موجودة فيس 
ومش بتيجى هنا 
:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب احياه النبى منورة ابيبى
> 30:30:30:
> وبهذه المناسبة السعيدة
> احب اقوم الاعضاء عليكى
> ...


*ده نورك احبي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




طب وليه كده طه
مكنتش اعرف انك بالقسوه دي
لن انسي لكي هذا الموقف*:11azy:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده نورك احبي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اى خدمة ابيبى 
عدى الجمايل بقى 
30:30:30:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اى خدمة ابيبى
> عدى الجمايل بقى
> 30:30:30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 مارس 2015)

عايش 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 مارس 2015)

*وبرغم كل شئ
انا كويسة
نشكر ربنا
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## وردة من ذهب (5 مارس 2015)

تمام نشكر الله


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2015)

_نشكرررررر الله 
​_


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2015)

تفكير وقلق​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2015)

*متمرمط  ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مارس 2015)

مستغربه انا​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (9 مارس 2015)

تمام الحمدلله


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

*يــــأس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

*احساس بالوحده
برغم ان حواليا كل الناس !!
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احساس بالوحده
> برغم ان حواليا كل الناس !!
> *​


*صدقينى نفس احساسى 
:t19::t19::t19:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *صدقينى نفس احساسى
> :t19::t19::t19:*​


*وللاسف من اصعب الاحاسيس
انك تحسي بوحده وحواليكي ناس
او تحسي انك محبوسه وانتي حره طليقه !
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وللاسف من اصعب الاحاسيس
> انك تحسي بوحده وحواليكي ناس
> او تحسي انك محبوسه وانتي حره طليقه !
> *​


:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *صدقينى نفس احساسى
> :t19::t19::t19:*​



واناااااااااااااااا   وانااااااااااا:smil15::smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وللاسف من اصعب الاحاسيس
> انك تحسي بوحده وحواليكي ناس
> او تحسي انك محبوسه وانتي حره طليقه !
> *​



يبقى معاكى نملة زى الى فالتوقيعى دى وتحسى بالوحدة
ازااااااااااااااااااااااى
طب بصى اجرى وراها هتتحولى وتنامى وتصحى الصبح زى الفل:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> يبقى معاكى نملة زى الى فالتوقيعى دى وتحسى بالوحدة
> ازااااااااااااااااااااااى
> طب بصى اجرى وراها هتتحولى وتنامى وتصحى الصبح زى الفل:smil15::smil15:


*وكمااان احووووووووووووووول :smil15::smil15:
دى نملة دى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *وكمااان احووووووووووووووول :smil15::smil15:
> دى نملة دى :fun_lol:*​



هى قالتلى نملة
ملكيش دعوة انتى 
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> هى قالتلى نملة
> ملكيش دعوة انتى
> :smil15::smil15:


انت بتكدب ياخلف:smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت بتكدب ياخلف:smil15:​



ادا مشانتى قولتيلى نمله
:t19::t19::t19:
خلاص اعتبريها نملة
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> ادا مشانتى قولتيلى نمله
> :t19::t19::t19:
> خلاص اعتبريها نملة
> :new6::new6::new6:


* عشان حدش يزعل ممكن نعتبرها دبانة منملة:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> هى قالتلى نملة
> ملكيش دعوة انتى
> :smil15::smil15:


*ليا برضه ليا 
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * عشان حدش يزعل ممكن نعتبرها دبانة منملة:new6:*​



لاااااااااااا    لا لاا لا   مش حلوة :smil15::smil15::smil15:
:new6::new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2015)

احساس بتبلد المشاعر !


----------



## انت مهم (10 مارس 2015)

مشتاااااااااااااقه


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 مارس 2015)

والله على أد ما انا مش مقتنع أوي بأني أكتب إحساسي هنا .. بس أهو الواحد (يُفك) عن نفسه شوية .. 


إحساسي النهارده .. ملازمني من أول إمبارح .. ألا وهو .. أني *مصدوم* من شخص .. *كنت *بفتكره (عاقل) و (حكيم).​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

لما الاقى كسوة البابا كيرلس 
وشعر من دقنه  وراسه
قدامى 
مش هقولكم احساسى اييييييه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> لما الاقى كسوة البابا كيرلس
> وشعر من دقنه  وراسه
> قدامى
> مش هقولكم احساسى اييييييه​


*يا بختككككككككككك 
:t19::t19::t19::t19:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا بختككككككككككك
> :t19::t19::t19::t19:*​



بطلو حقد بقى 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> بطلو حقد بقى
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:


*هو حقد بس 
ده حقد وقر وحسد وكل الحاجات 
:new6::new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو حقد بس
> ده حقد وقر وحسد وكل الحاجات
> :new6::new6:*​



امال  ساعت مارمينا ومارجرجس وابو سيفين
كانت هتبقى عاملة ازاى 
ههههههههههه
حاجات  كدا تتحس بس اروروووووووو :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> امال  ساعت مارمينا ومارجرجس وابو سيفين
> كانت هتبقى عاملة ازاى
> ههههههههههه
> حاجات  كدا تتحس بس اروروووووووو :smil15::smil15:


*جوووووووووووون هشششش 
:t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *جوووووووووووون هشششش
> :t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


:new6::new6:
قلبى الصغير لا يتحمل
طب اقوليك
انا اخر حاجة قبل دى كانت  الجلابيه بتاعت ابونا عبد المسيح
وطقيه لابونا فلتآوس
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new6::new6:
> قلبى الصغير لا يتحمل
> طب اقوليك
> انا اخر حاجة قبل دى كانت  الجلابيه بتاعت ابونا عبد المسيح
> ...


:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​



اذا فهى الحرب  
:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> اذا فهى الحرب
> :mus13::mus13::mus13:


*يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى 
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:*​



ابعدى انتى احسنليك
انا بقيت واصل اليومين دوووول
:boxing::boxing:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> ابعدى انتى احسنليك
> انا بقيت واصل اليومين دوووول
> :boxing::boxing:


*واصل لحد فين 
:smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واصل لحد فين
> :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​



ااقولهمليك
تانى
يعنى
مارجرجس
مارمينا
ابو سيفين
ابونا عبد المسيح
ابونا فلتأوس
وبركة النهاردة
البابا كيرلس 
حبيبك
ايه رايك
بقى
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> ااقولهمليك
> تانى
> يعنى
> مارجرجس
> ...


*رأيى انك تقوم تنام 
:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

:ne





R.O.R.O قال:


> [SI
> *رأيى انك تقوم تنام
> :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:*​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:[/SIZE]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 مارس 2015)

نفسي ارجع صغير تاني وانا عندي تسع سنين كده 
وباكسر في القطار اللعبة عشان اطلع الموتور الكهرباء اللي جواه
واوصله علي البطارية بعد ماركب مروحة علي الترس
كل ده وانا قاعد جنب شباك الاوده في الشتاء والشمس الدافية داخلة اودتي والعربيات رايحة جاية لاني كنت مريض فامرحتش المدرسة وقبل ماتروح هي الشغل حطت طبق فول من غير قشر (مهروس) بعد مانقت القشر منه وليمون وكمون ووو ... كلته بالمعلقة من غير عيش
نفسي ارجع تاني ولو للحظة ... ولكن هيهات ​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مارس 2015)

نفسى يرجع الزمن بيا تانى مشاركش حد ولا ادخل مع حد فى شغل !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> لما الاقى كسوة البابا كيرلس​
> وشعر من دقنه وراسه
> قدامى
> مش هقولكم احساسى اييييييه​


 لقيتهم قدامك إزاااى :thnk0001:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لقيتهم قدامك إزاااى :thnk0001:


كداهووووووووووووو:new6::new6::new6::new6:
دى ارزاق يا حبوووووووو 
ارزااااااق


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 مارس 2015)

تنهيده ..... :190vu:​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2015)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تنهيده ..... :190vu:​



:new2::new2:


----------



## soso a (13 مارس 2015)

:36_11_13:​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2015)

_لنا رجااااااااااااء​_


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2015)

_*بداية  مرحلة اكتأب جديدة
ربنا يستر​*_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 مارس 2015)

وحشوني  :cry2:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 مارس 2015)

عن احساسي لما استرجعت المواضيع
اللي كنت مشاركه بيها في المنتدي
زماااان :190vu:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2015)

*مش مبسووطة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش مبسووطة *​




روح قلبي انا
ربنا يفرحك ويبسط حبيبي يارب 

:love45:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مارس 2015)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> روح قلبي انا
> ربنا يفرحك ويبسط حبيبي يارب
> 
> :love45:
> ​


:smil11::smil11::smil11:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :smil11::smil11::smil11:​


:36_3_16::36_3_11:​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2015)

تعبت من كتر التفكير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2015)

*سكوتى فيه كلام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2015)

تعب بس مبسوط جدآآآآآآآآآآآ​


----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

اشتاتلك كتير حبيبة قلبي......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2015)

اخطوا خطوات عريضه نحيه الاكتشيئاب


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2015)

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يا عم الحج


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2015)

oesi no قال:


> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يا عم الحج


 
:thnk0001:
 حران! ليه؟ شكلك كنت رايح جاى بتعمل مشاوير--
الجو حلو يا عم الحج الطوييل :t33:


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :thnk0001:
> حران! ليه؟ شكلك كنت رايح جاى بتعمل مشاوير--
> الجو حلو يا عم الحج الطوييل :t33:


الجووو زوووفت وشمممس وحر وفرهضه 
انا اصلا روحت البنك الصبح مرة واحدة 
بيكلمنى من السعودية اروح مشوار قولتله ولو حد بيموت  حتى ما هروح فى حته


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2015)

*ده احساسي من بعد ماضربت رنجة وفسيخ امبارح 
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2015)

*محتاااااااااااااااااارة *​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (17 أبريل 2015)

تمام الحمدلله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أبريل 2015)

معرفش !​


----------



## max mike (19 أبريل 2015)

*احساس اول مرة فى حياتى احسه
احساس وحش وصعب جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2015)

ماشي الحال ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2015)

قلق كبييير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مايو 2015)

نشكر الله علي كل شئ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مايو 2015)

*الجو برد اوي يا جدعان انا متلج مش كده 
*​


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2015)

*ماشى الحال​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2015)

*اشتياق وحنين لايام فاتت *​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2015)

كله حلو مع الرب


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اشتياق وحنين لايام فاتت *​



نقدر بنعمة الرب نرجعها بس احنا كلنا ننظر للفوق " ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسوع المسيح "


----------



## اني بل (1 يوليو 2015)

مبسوطة لوجودك جنبي


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2015)

*الم رهيب​*


----------



## اني بل (5 يوليو 2015)

احساسي انه كل شئ رح يكون بخير طالما يد الله عم تعمل


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## اني بل (6 سبتمبر 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> ​




ربنا يبعد الملل ياغالية 
راجعت اساعدك ياحبي 
اشتقتلك وللثقافي كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2015)

بحاول ماندمش ع قرارات باخدها 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 أكتوبر 2015)

خلل فى تقنية الإيمان.،​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> خلل فى تقنية الإيمان.،​



وضحلي !


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 أكتوبر 2015)

REDEMPTION قال:


> وضحلي !




وانا الواقع وضحلي ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وانا الواقع وضحلي ​



مش فاهم  .. طمني عليك !


----------



## david sofiane (16 أكتوبر 2015)

مشتاق


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 أكتوبر 2015)

إحساسي النهارده زي إحساسي طول حياتي ..

الرضا 

طبعاً فيه أوقات ببقى مش راضِ .. بس الحمد لله .. أنا في المجمل .. *راضٍ*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2015)

*مش عارفة :t9:*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2015)

يارب ساعدني داخلي تعبان كتير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2015)

مخنوق 
زي كل وقت من كل سنة ويمكن اكتر شوية


----------



## zaki (6 نوفمبر 2015)

*قليل البخت يلاقى العضم فى الكرشة​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)

قلق وتفكير​


----------



## soso a (29 نوفمبر 2015)

فرحه ممزوجه بقلق


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشتاقة لناس كتييير​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)

*مرتاحة الى حد ما *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 فبراير 2016)

راحـــــــــــة

​


----------



## soso a (15 مارس 2016)

هدوء 
============​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2016)

إكتئاب


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2016)

*زفتتتت
*​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)

مرتاحة​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2016)

قلق وانتظار
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2016)

*احساس بالخوف *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2016)

احساس بالسكون--- بالفراغ الاحساسى -- بعدم الاحساس بشيىء -- مش عارفا اسميه ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2016)

*نقطه ومن اول السطر . *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2016)

*احساس صعب اووى 
انك تفقد الثقة فى كل اللى حواليك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2016)

*صدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 
*:190vu::190vu:​


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2016)

انتظار شئ مش عارفه ايه هو اصلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2016)

مش قادرة استوعب 
مصدومة صدمة عمري ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2016)

*تعب الكلام من الكلام*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أغسطس 2016)

*قلبى مقبوض ربنا يستر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2016)

*فى اوقات كثيرة نرغب بالعيش بلا قلب 
فالاحساس اصبح مؤلم جدا !!
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2016)

فيه اوقات بستغرب نفسى جدا-- 
انى فقدت الاحساس-- المفروض واحده مكانى تبقى محروقه و منهاره مثلا ومش عارفا المفروض الاحساس يبقى ايه-- من كتر ما هو مفيش احساسه
 انا مستغربانى انا مش انااا ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيه اوقات بستغرب نفسى جدا--
> انى فقدت الاحساس-- المفروض واحده مكانى تبقى محروقه و منهاره مثلا ومش عارفا المفروض الاحساس يبقى ايه-- من كتر ما هو مفيش احساسه
> انا مستغربانى انا مش انااا ههههههه


*ياعنى عملية الاستئصال نفعت معاكى :smil13:
لو كدا هاخد بنصيحتك واعملها :t33:
حقيقى فعلا اوقات الاحساس بيتعب صاحبه :spor24:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2016)

*في بعض الاحيان لا اجد تعبيرات توصف احساسي 
فاكتفي بالصمت 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2016)

حزينة ​


----------



## gaser2 (1 أكتوبر 2016)

متعجبٌ في حيرهْ​


----------



## WooDyy (2 أكتوبر 2016)

اشتيااااق


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2016)

*قلبى واجعنى *​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2016)

تفكير وحيرة
دبرها يارب وساعدني​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 نوفمبر 2016)

*تعبت من التفكير يارب محتاجتك جنبي *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2017)

*اصعب احساس ممكن الواحد يحس بيه 
ان اقرب حد ليك ف الدنيا 
يتعب وتحس انه ممكن فى اى لحظة يبعد عنك 
*​


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2017)

عايش والسلام​


----------



## كارمن2016 (5 فبراير 2017)

يسوع حبيبي


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2017)

لا تثق بسهوله​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2017)

خوف وانتظار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2017)

انتهيت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2017)

خوف وترقب


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)

نفسى افرح​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2017)

نقول الحمدلله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2017)

*ففففففففففف زهقت *​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2017)

بار ك حياة اسرتى يار ب


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 مارس 2017)

العيشة بين الناس بقت متعبة اووووي  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مارس 2017)

*صداااااااااااااع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2017)

*مافيش اجمل من احساس انك تسمع عمرو 
وتشرب نسكافيه 
وقاعد بتفتكر كل ذكرياتك الحلوة &#55357;&#56396;
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2017)

سيصلح الله كل شي بطريقة ما​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2017)

إحساس وحش اوى لما يتحول اكتر انسان كنت بتضحك معاه
 وكان بيهون ويخفف عنك لاكتر انسان بقي مزعلك وبيتعبك نفسياً .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2017)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2017)

*كوكتيل تعب انما ايه فل 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)

محتارة مش عارفة اعمل اية 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2017)

*نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااام
والصداع اللي عندي يروح 
*​


----------



## انت مهم (22 مايو 2017)

بفكرررررررررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يونيو 2017)

*العشم الزيادة بيوجع *​


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2017)

متفائلة وعندي ثقة بقدرة ربنا الفائقة واللي لا يستحيل عنده شئ


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يوليو 2017)

Good..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2017)

*التعب النفسي كفيل انه يهد *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)

تعبت من كتر التفكير​


----------



## gaser2 (1 نوفمبر 2017)

بعد آخر موضوع كتبته في المرشد الروحي ،شعرتُ بالكبرياء! غريب


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

البرود مع برودة الجو


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)

وبرغم كل شئ
 انا بخير​


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2018)

فراق والدتي جعلني حزين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## انت مهم (9 فبراير 2018)

بنتظرك....


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 فبراير 2018)

بال
هادي​


----------



## soso a (18 فبراير 2018)

حاسه ان جوه دايره مش عايزه تتغير او مش عارفه اغيرها


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)

بانتظار شيء ما.
 ​


----------



## انت مهم (19 فبراير 2018)

بقي عشرة أيام واشوفك يا ملاكي


----------



## اني بل (20 فبراير 2018)

حزينة بسبب الوضع الصعب في سوريا بسبب القذايف
ربنا يحمي الجميع


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2018)

اشعر بالمرض الاعصاب تعبانه بسبب السكر


----------



## انت مهم (25 فبراير 2018)

فرحاااااااااااااااانه جدا....


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)

الجو برد فظيع


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (18 مارس 2018)

والالم لا يعلمه الا انت


----------



## انت مهم (30 مارس 2018)

الشوق والحنين لاغلى ما في القلب


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2018)

تفكير وقلق​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2018)

مش عارفا الشعور ايه --- فرح كبير بس فى نفس الوقت خجل هههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2018)

*أشعر أن لي "ذات" .. "ذات" أهمية لدي أحدهم*​
ولا أعرف كيف أصف هذا .. بكلمة أكثر من "بهجة"​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2018)

فرح ...، بركه ... سلام


----------



## WooDyy (28 مايو 2018)

*فراغ ..
*​


----------



## انت مهم (1 يونيو 2018)

زهق
وووووفلاس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2018)

انت مهم قال:


> زهق
> وووووفلاس



ايه وووفلاس دى يعنى ايه ؟


----------



## WooDyy (1 يونيو 2018)

*لاشعور*


----------



## انت مهم (2 يونيو 2018)

فلاس يعني زي زهقان او ما في شي اعمله...


مشتاقه


----------



## WooDyy (2 يونيو 2018)

*انتعاش*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 يونيو 2018)

ملل وفراغ كبييييييييير جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

قلقانه من الفار !!!


----------



## انت مهم (4 يونيو 2018)

حزينه جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## WooDyy (4 يونيو 2018)

متعصب جدا


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2018)

عجز وقلة حيلة واحباط كبير


----------



## اني بل (4 يونيو 2018)

رح اصليلك عشان ربنا يعطيك روح القوة والمحبة والنصح


----------



## WooDyy (4 يونيو 2018)

استغراب


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

حزينه جدااااااااا


----------



## WooDyy (7 يونيو 2018)

ارهاق كبير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

اكتئاااب كبييير


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

هو ربنا بيضيق علينا عشان هو رايد يخلينا نرجع ليه عشان يساعدنا في ظروفنا الصعبة واحيانا بيزلنا وبيحرقنا عشان يغير ويشكل فينا عشان نبقى شبه ربنا بيقول في المزمور
في ضيفي دعوت الرب فمال إلي وسمع صراخي


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

رح اصليلك حبيبتي حبوا وربنا قادر على كل شي


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

إحساسي ربنا موجود ومش رح يتخلى عن أي واحد فينا احنا كلنا احباءه واللي بيوجعنا بي وجهه هو حاسس فينا وكل شي بوقته حلو أمين احبابي


----------



## WooDyy (7 يونيو 2018)

*احساس بالتقصير في حق الله*


----------



## انت مهم (8 يونيو 2018)

اني مكتفيه بما انا فيه


----------



## انت مهم (15 يونيو 2018)

موجوعه..........


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2018)

عدم رغبه فى الحياه .... 
عايزا أعيش لوحدى ... مش عارفا اتعامل مع البشر ...


----------



## WooDyy (16 يونيو 2018)

ارهاااق


----------



## انت مهم (16 يونيو 2018)

منتظريتك...........


----------



## اني بل (16 يونيو 2018)

رح يرجعوا لحضنك والمستحيل رح يبقى حقيقة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

فرح ... إرهاق ... تعب .. نعاس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

تعب  رهيب ....


----------



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2018)

فرحانة بربنا وبعمله معايا


----------



## انت مهم (18 يونيو 2018)

فرحانه


----------



## WooDyy (18 يونيو 2018)

*ارهاق و حر*


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

أنا مبسوطة بربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

مفيش احساس .... بستعجب  الدنيا


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

ممنونة لربنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2018)

كان عندى أمل نتعادل او نكسب 
لكن أمل مااااتت يا بدران 
هههههههه


----------



## اني بل (20 يونيو 2018)

هارت لاك يا مصر كلنا معاكم يا مصر


----------



## WooDyy (20 يونيو 2018)

ملل ...


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2018)

*متفائل*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2018)

متقلبه الاحاسيس-- يا فووووووق اوى فوق السحاب يا تححححححت اوى تحت قاع البحر
 او مفيش احساس تماما!


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2018)

*اشعر بسعادة وفرح*

*وأتمناها للجميع .....
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اشعر بسعادة وفرح*
> 
> *وأتمناها للجميع .....
> *



أمين يا رب  فرح الرب يملاء الكل ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يونيو 2018)

اشعر بالم و احساس بالرغبة فى الهرش حوالين تعويره فى ركبتى 
كنت مشغولة بالسمكه و السناره و الطعم و مخدتش بالى ان الامواج زقتنى على الصخره و أتخبط فيها بركبتى نزفت ... بس اول مره تكون مده كتير و تلتهب و تحمر و مش واديا تخف رغم ان الموضوع دا من أسبوع و رغم مائه البحر المطهرة ... شلت طبقت المده بيدى ... سببت حفره و شكلى خربت الدنيا و عماله اهرش هواليها


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2018)

سلامتك يا قلبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2018)

الله يسلمك حبيبتىً ... أشكرك


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشعر بالم و احساس بالرغبة فى الهرش حوالين تعويره فى ركبتى
> كنت مشغولة بالسمكه و السناره و الطعم و مخدتش بالى ان الامواج زقتنى على الصخره و أتخبط فيها بركبتى نزفت ... بس اول مره تكون مده كتير و تلتهب و تحمر و مش واديا تخف رغم ان الموضوع دا من أسبوع و رغم مائه البحر المطهرة ... شلت طبقت المده بيدى ... سببت حفره و شكلى خربت الدنيا و عماله اهرش هواليها








*سلامتيك يا حبو - الف سلامة*

*طب ليه ما رحتيش للدكتور او المستشفى ؟*

*مش يمكن تكون المنطقة المصابة فيها التهابات ؟؟؟*


----------



## انت مهم (23 يونيو 2018)

بسلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سلامتيك يا حبو - الف سلامة*
> 
> *طب ليه ما رحتيش للدكتور او المستشفى ؟*
> 
> *مش يمكن تكون المنطقة المصابة فيها التهابات ؟؟؟*



مش بحب دكاترة و لا ادويه ... غير الشديد اوى اوى اوى ههه
هتعدى 
أشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)

كل شئ صعب عليا
:190vu:​


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2018)

بصي لربنا وتهون كل محنة هو ربنا عايز يتعامل معاكي عشان كده بيضيق عليكي عشان تبقي شبه ربنا أمين لكلدانية كلنا زيك بنمر بظروف لكن المهم مانستسلمش ونرفع نظرنا القادر على كل شي


----------



## WooDyy (23 يونيو 2018)

الحمدلله علي كل حال


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2018)

طبعا نشكره دايما


----------



## WooDyy (24 يونيو 2018)

زهقاااان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2018)

..... مش عارفا ... تقلبات مشاعر ... حبه فوووووووق  و حبه تااااااحت  تحت اوى ....


----------



## انت مهم (26 يونيو 2018)

فرحااااااانه جدا


----------



## اني بل (26 يونيو 2018)

ربنا عظيم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2018)

شغل متلتل و ضغطه سوده


----------



## اني بل (26 يونيو 2018)

الله يعطيكي العافية ياقلبي


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2018)

*مطمئن البال*


----------



## WooDyy (27 يونيو 2018)

حران فحت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2018)

احساس بصداع و دوخه و غثيان ...
عامله دماغ  بنزين !! ألعربيه من جوه مش عارفا ليه ريحتها بنزين جامد اوى  مش عارفا ليه شكلها  باظت ... فينك  يا عبود  تقول لى مالها ههههه
شميت لما تعبت .....


----------



## WooDyy (27 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> احساس بصداع و دوخه و غثيان ...
> عامله دماغ  بنزين !! ألعربيه من جوه مش عارفا ليه ريحتها بنزين جامد اوى  مش عارفا ليه شكلها  باظت ... فينك  يا عبود  تقول لى مالها ههههه
> شميت لما تعبت .....




غثيان ؟؟ 

اتطورتي خالص 

انزلي منها و اجري:new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2018)

هههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه


----------



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2018)

أنا حزينة على المنتخب الألماني
بس هيك الكرة يوم الك ويوم عليك
البرازيلية كانوا اليوم من أحسن ما يكون 
مباراة المكسيك رح تكون قوية وندية واللي رح يفوز رح يقطع شوط كبير بالمونديال


----------



## WooDyy (28 يونيو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> أنا حزينة على المنتخب الألماني
> بس هيك الكرة يوم الك ويوم عليك
> البرازيلية كانوا اليوم من أحسن ما يكون
> مباراة المكسيك رح تكون قوية وندية واللي رح يفوز رح يقطع شوط كبير بالمونديال




من سنه 2002 كل حاملي اللقب بيخرجوا من الدور الاول

 و ألمانيا كملت المسيره و خرجت من الدور الاول :smile02:smile02


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2018)

احلى المباريات مواجهة المكسيك والبرازيل وفرنسا وارجنتين
وانكلترا وكولومبيا مع احترامي للفرق الأخرى اللي ما بيعجبك بيفجك
إحساسي رح يكون بين الفرحان والحزين على نتمنى نشوف فرجة حلوة مع أنه رح يكون في ركلات جزاء


----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2018)

احلى المباريات مواجهة المكسيك والبرازيل وفرنسا وارجنتين
وانكلترا وكولومبيا مع احترامي للفرق الأخرى اللي ما بيعجبك بيفجك
إحساسي رح يكون بين الفرحان والحزين على نتمنى نشوف فرجة حلوة مع أنه رح يكون في ركلات جزاء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2018)

عينى بتقفل لوحدها  
النوووووووم


----------



## WooDyy (28 يونيو 2018)

محدش يضغط علي الاسم ممكن يكون فايرس


----------



## انت مهم (29 يونيو 2018)

بسلام


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2018)

آخر رواق


----------



## WooDyy (1 يوليو 2018)

تعبان


----------



## اني بل (1 يوليو 2018)

ربنا يخفف تعبك ويعطيك راحة وسلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يوليو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> تعبان



الف سلامه


----------



## WooDyy (1 يوليو 2018)

اني بل قال:


> ربنا يخفف تعبك ويعطيك راحة وسلام





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الف سلامه




ربنا يخليكم .. اشكركم


----------



## انت مهم (2 يوليو 2018)

الف سلامه وودي


محتاجه راحه


----------



## اني بل (2 يوليو 2018)

امين ربنا يعطيكي راحة وسلام عزيزتي


----------



## WooDyy (2 يوليو 2018)

الحمدلله علي كل حال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2018)

ارهاااق مميت ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2018)

كان نفسى ابقى ولد / راجل .......


----------



## WooDyy (3 يوليو 2018)

:36_1_31::36_1_38:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2018)

WooDyy قال:


> :36_1_31::36_1_38:


 ايه دا هو انت لسا تعبان!
و سخونه كمان!
 الف سلامه عليك--


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2018)

سلامتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2018)

احساس الحمار / الثور الى مربوط فى ساقيا و بيلف من الصبح  لحد بليل
تعبت ... الحياه شقاء


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)

احساس بالراحة بعد جهد​


----------



## انت مهم (14 يوليو 2018)

بسلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2018)

حزينه لاختفاء  وودى و الكرمه   ربنا يطمنا عليهم


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حزينه لاختفاء  وودى و الكرمه   ربنا يطمنا عليهم


ربنا يطمنا عليهم​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)

أحساس بالحر فظيييييييع ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2018)

سوضااااع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يوليو 2018)

تعبااانه جدا------
اعتقد هنام---ممكن ابقى احسن


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2018)

سلامتك يا حبوا ياغالية
بحسك بتتعبي كثير يمكن عدم الراحة والشغل الزايد 
ربنا يريح قلبك يا حبيبة ربنا وحبيبتنا كمانة


----------



## انت مهم (23 يوليو 2018)

أفكار مشتته


----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

بفكر..............


----------



## انت مهم (26 يوليو 2018)

بنتظر مفاجاة


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)

فرحانة​


----------



## انت مهم (27 يوليو 2018)

في حيره


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2018)

اساسى .... غير ان زورى وجعنى و حسانى هيبداء أسخن ..
احساس بهدوء داخله و سلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

إحساسى كان صح ... سخونه و صداع و وجع زور  دور برد فى عز الحر ... من الحجات الى بكرهها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

متعكننه--
 اول مرا اسلق المكرونه الفرن ( مهرتهاش طبعا) 
 بس لقيتها كلها بتتفتت مجرد ما بقلبها !!!!
 و البشاميل متعب  جدا  عمااله الف الف علشان ميكلكعش--- او يمكن تاعبنى علشان متدايقه ان المكرونه بقات مفرفره و كلها مقطعه  
و حبكت لما تكون معموله لضيوف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2018)

الجلاش مش عايز يتحمص من فوق!!
 مش فاهما فيه ايه النهرده -- اليوم مضروب ههههههههههههههههههه
 ياعينى على الضيوف رقم الاسعاف هخليه جنبى بئا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (29 يوليو 2018)

حــــيرة


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2018)

فرح ممزوج بثقة ورجاء


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

هدوء تام​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يوليو 2018)

تعبانه جدا ....


----------



## انت مهم (30 يوليو 2018)

*مستغربه.....*


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

اشعر براحة​


----------



## انت مهم (6 أغسطس 2018)

ليش................


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

مازلت علي قيد الحياه​


----------



## انت مهم (7 أغسطس 2018)

بتنفس..........


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2018)

فرحانة بالرب


----------



## اني بل (7 أغسطس 2018)

اخي كليمندس مقفل عندي كل شي ماعم اقدر اتواصل معك حتى بالزوار على كل ربنا يباركك ويفرحك


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)

قلق وتفكير
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)

وحشتني الفرحة​


----------



## انت مهم (11 أغسطس 2018)

فرحاااااااانه جدا


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2018)

مش عارفا أُوصِّف إحساسىً


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2018)

تفاؤل وخير


----------



## WooDyy (18 أغسطس 2018)

*احساسي ،، و تُمثلني بشدة *



وانا اللي مصممها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2018)

حزن  كبير مره واحده --- مش عارفا ليه
يمكن اجتماع اسباب كتير مع بعض !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2018)

اكتءاب 
عايزا اسرخ و ابكى حتى تجف دموعى .. 
اهو احساس


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 سبتمبر 2018)

نــدم ..


----------



## WooDyy (8 سبتمبر 2018)

ارررهاااق


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2018)

حزززن 
قرارات غريبه فى الشغل 
و الاستغناء و إنهاء عقد ظ§ موظفين منهم معانا من سنين. مش عارفا الموقف صعب  مش عايزا احضر الجلسه  أصلا


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)

شوق وحنين​


----------



## WooDyy (21 سبتمبر 2018)

ورد و ياسمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 سبتمبر 2018)

زماره و بلالين ههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (21 سبتمبر 2018)

شمسية و كرسيين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2018)

ارهاااق .... تعب ... نعاس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2018)

احساس بقرب النهايه


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)

رااااااااحة بعد قلق
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

صرت ماانتظرافرح  بس   اتمنئ
 يومي يمر بدون مااتضايق 
​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2018)

الغربه هي ذلك الوجع 
الذي لا يعرف حدود المسافات​


----------



## WooDyy (22 ديسمبر 2018)

سقعااان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2019)

WooDyy قال:


> سقعااان



احكيلىً بئا عن السقعه النهرده


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)

فرحانة بالخطوة اللى اخذتها
يارب كمل'
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)

تعبانة 
:crying:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2019)

نعسانه


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يناير 2019)

مجهد جداً​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2019)

فرحانه ... سقعانه رغم أنى تحت البطنيه هههههه و تعبانه و مرتاحة اهو فالسرير ههه


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)

متفــآئلة 
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)

الانتظار يقلقني​


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2019)

محتاج كثير لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح​


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2019)

فرحانة وخايفة ربنا يسيبني بعد.كل ده


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)

انت تعرف الي بالي​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2019)

*يارااااب*​


----------



## Maran+atha (9 فبراير 2019)

*محتاجلك يايسوع*


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2019)

سأنتظرفكل شيْ جميل 
دائمآ يتأخر فى القدوم​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2019)

تمام  اشكر الرب
 حتي لو في ازمات 
فترة وتعدي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2019)

نشكر ربنا بخير و بسلام


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)

تفكييييير
:big74:​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)

ماشي الحال​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)

اكتفي بالصمت​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)

انتظار امر مهم​


----------



## Maran+atha (7 مارس 2019)

مجهد جداً ونفسى ارتاح​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مارس 2019)

فى نعمه


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2019)

أجمل احساس : أن يتحقق في النهاية 
 ما صبرتَ لأجلهِ ..​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 مارس 2019)

سعيد


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)

احتاج الى الهدوء 
لانى تعبت​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2019)

وبرغم كل شئ
 انا بخير​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2019)

كلى تعزيات


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)

*كلها ايام شبه بعضها *​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2019)

احساس مؤلم لما تكون مخنوق وتعبان
متلاقي احد تكلمه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2019)

ماشى الحال و ماشيه الدنيا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2019)

هل الاحساس ممكن يترجم فى كلمه او كلام ؟؟ او هل فيه كلام فعلا بيوصف الاحساس بتاع الانسان---
 احاسيس كتير كلها دخله فى بعضها ------


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)

احساس بالوحده والغربة
 برغم وجود ناس حواليا!!​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2019)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2019)

إنها تمطر بغزارة . 







أخذني المنظر​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2019)

إنها تمطر بغزارة . 






أخذني المنظر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2019)

حزينه على تعب ستلا لكن مش قلقانه !! بيقولوا لى بارده ... انا مش برده لكن عندى إيمان و ثقه انها هتبقى بخير و هتتحسن ... انت قدير يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2019)

شعور بالوحدهً ....  
+ برد شديد و انسداد فى الأنف تام ... و انا مش بحب أتنفس من بقى (


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2019)

سأفرح بأن اعرف أنه لا محبة لي عندك 
أكثر من أن تقول تحبني وليست حقيقة 

- - - 

أن احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي فضل لكم .؟


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)

تعبانة من البرد
:crying:​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (20 ديسمبر 2019)

متفائل جدا


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)

متفائله برغم اللى بيحصل​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)

مللللللللللللللل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2020)

برداااانه و نعسانه و زعلانه ههههههه كولكشن مشاعر


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (6 يناير 2020)

مشتاق :wub::36_3_22::36_3_21:


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)

أفكار مشتته


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)

احساس بالوحده
برغم ان حواليا كل الناس '​


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2020)

محتاج قوة من عند ربنا


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)

نفسي أصحى من إللي أنا فيه ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 فبراير 2020)

*لم يجدوه بينهم فصنعوا له عيدا ليذكروه.
كان يسكن الصبا بداخلهم.كبروا ثم طردوه.
يعرفوا أن الحب يحيا فيمن بالحق يطلبوه. 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)

حقا ما اصعب الاحساس بالظلم​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2020)

في بعض الأحيان 
 لا اجد تعبيرات 
 توصف احساسي 
 فأكتفي بالصمت​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)

صمت وترقب رهيب




​


----------



## WooDyy (24 مارس 2020)

*ثقة في ربنا*


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)

خنقه وملل 
وروتين كل يوم​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أبريل 2020)

*نحتاج يوم للإنسان .، ليس للإنسانية ..

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 مايو 2020)

إن لم يظهر إيمانك محبتك.

فأخبرني أي شيء أخر سيُظهره.؟!

*نقل الجبل.!!؟*

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 مايو 2020)

الحقيقة تزعج وتصفع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 مايو 2020)

*سأل الطبيب مريضه ، وقد أطال الثرثرة معه : _ هل ذهبت إلى طبيب آخر قبل أن تحضر إلى عيادتي ؟ المريض : كلآ ولكنني ذهبت إلى الصيدلي . الطبيب : وماهو الرآي السخيف الذي أشار به اليك ؟ المريض : لقد أشار بأن علي أن أزورك في عيادتك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2020)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *سأل الطبيب مريضه ، وقد أطال الثرثرة معه : _ هل ذهبت إلى طبيب آخر قبل أن تحضر إلى عيادتي ؟ المريض : كلآ ولكنني ذهبت إلى الصيدلي . الطبيب : وماهو الرآي السخيف الذي أشار به اليك ؟ المريض : لقد أشار بأن علي أن أزورك في عيادتك*​


و يااله من راى سخيف !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2020)

سكون -سكون الاحساس


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مايو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سكون -سكون الاحساس



علي حسب نوع السكون
فى السكون اللي فوق الحرف
سكون الاحساس دا شعرته فى فيديو لا أستطيع أن أتنفس بتاع القتيل الأمريكي الأسود علي يد شرطي من يومين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مايو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و يااله من راى سخيف !



علي فكرة الصيدلي تصرف بمهنية
 هو لو يعرف أن الدكتور اصلا سخيف وبقا أسخف يالموقف
 دا يبقا متصرفش بمهنية.ومعتقدش دا. 

الدكتور تسرع وحكم علي توجيه ونصيحة الصيدلي وكان فاكر أن الصيدلي شخص حالته أو افتي فى إعطاء دواء 
ودي مش شغلته.شغلته يصرف روشتة مش معرفة سبب التعب.:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2020)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> علي فكرة الصيدلي تصرف بمهنية
> هو لو يعرف أن الدكتور اصلا سخيف وبقا أسخف يالموقف
> دا يبقا متصرفش بمهنية.ومعتقدش دا.
> 
> ...


 ايوا طبعا-- اتسرع و حكم --
فاصبح رائيه او كلامه هو الى سخيف


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 يونيو 2020)

*الحقيقة تزعج وتصفع*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)

ملل من الروتين افرجها يارب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يونيو 2020)

دنا خطير علي كدا والناس بتقتبسلي مأثورات:thnk0001:. .بس للأسف بيستغلوها من غير حتي منقول منقول :Love_Letter_Open:  حلوة منقول منقول دي ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 يونيو 2020)

مش عارف مين اللي بيجرجرني للثرثرة. .:dntknw:
أروح اكتبلي قصيدتين لعل حد يقتبسهم.:wub:


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)

فرجت واخيراااا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2020)

*حكم لون علي لون :new9:*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2020)

لون *يمتاز* عن لون فى الكنترول:new8:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2020)

*من بعد مسلسل الإختيار إنتشار اللبس المموه وكلمة .... "قائد".. :16_14_20:
:friends:


لذا أخذني التساؤل

 "هي القيادة شهادة ولا-سواقة-كالعادة":282li:
​*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (13 يونيو 2020)

مخنوق جدا ومحبط جدا لخسارتي وظيفتي بسبب هذا الفيروس اللعين :36_1_4:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يونيو 2020)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> مخنوق جدا ومحبط جدا لخسارتي وظيفتي بسبب هذا الفيروس اللعين :36_1_4:



لا تحزن يا أخي .. ملايين تأثروا .. نشكر الله أنك بخير ومتواجد معنا نطمئن عليك. ثق أن الله سيعوضك حسب قلبك ولا تقلق.


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2020)

*مش مبسوطة *​


----------



## أَمَة (19 يونيو 2020)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش مبسوطة *​



نحن مبسوطين لأنك منورة المنتدى!


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2020)

*متفائل جدا*
*واحب ان اهدي (التفاؤل) للاخرين
*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2020)

انا لست حرة نفسي ولكنني بأعيش زي الروبوت تجاه الاخرين ولكنني احب الرب يسوع والقديسة مريم العذراء جداً جداً وباخدمهما وباخدم الاخرين حباً بهما مش عايزة من الدنيا دية فير اني اصبح راهبة في احد الاديرة اغني وارنم واسبح الرب يسوع واغني لمريم العذراء امي الروحية ومعهما لا اريد شيئاً ابداً ومتلهفة لتخقيق ذلك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2020)

‏لما تخسر أكتر حاجة مكُنتش متخيل انك ممكن تخسرها
 مفيش حاجة هتفرق معاك بعد كده.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2020)

اجهااااد كبيير


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)

أجمل احساس : أن يتحقق في النهاية 
 ما صبرتَ لأجلهِ  كمل للاخير يارب​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2020)

*ضياء كثيرة في درب واحد*


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)

قرار صعب 
 يارب مد ايدك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)

سعيدة لسماع خبر مفرح
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2020)

حزن كامن باعماقي 
في انتظار ان يحل مكانه الفرح 
يارب


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يونيو 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حزن كامن باعماقي
> في انتظار ان يحل مكانه الفرح
> يارب


 الفرح لا ياتى من الخارج بل ياتى من الداخل


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> الفرح لا ياتى من الخارج بل ياتى من الداخل



بالطبع
ولكن الفرح هنا بيد الرب فقط
وكل الشكر لدعمك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يوليو 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حزن كامن باعماقي
> في انتظار ان يحل مكانه الفرح
> يارب



عزيزتي نفينا أحبي الرب يسوع بكل عواطفك وبكل جوارحك ومن اعماقك فحبه له كل المجد يطرد الحزن الكامن باعماقك وكل المشاعر السلبية الاخرى ويحل محلها الفرح والسلام والطمأنينة والامان اللذين لا ينطق بهم وانشغلي بحبه وافني حياتك لاكرامه وخدمته فهو سيرد لك ما فعلتيه لمجد اسمه القدوس اضعافاً مضاعفة وستضمني حياتك الحاضرة والابدية من هنا وانتي على الارض فما من احد سواه بيستاهل حبكي له هو الوحيد القادر ان يشفي جراحك ويحييك ويبدل رمادك بافراح ومسرات لانه اله التعويضات وهو الوحيد القادر ان يخرج من الجافي حلاوة اي اله المستحيلات اي قادر ان يصنع معك المستحيلات والعجائب ثقي به وسلميه حياتك وامورك وهو قادر ان يقودك الى بر امانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> عزيزتي نفينا أحبي الرب يسوع بكل عواطفك وبكل جوارحك ومن اعماقك فحبه له كل المجد يطرد الحزن الكامن باعماقك وكل المشاعر السلبية الاخرى ويحل محلها الفرح والسلام والطمأنينة والامان اللذين لا ينطق بهم وانشغلي بحبه وافني حياتك لاكرامه وخدمته فهو سيرد لك ما فعلتيه لمجد اسمه القدوس اضعافاً مضاعفة وستضمني حياتك الحاضرة والابدية من هنا وانتي على الارض فما من احد سواه بيستاهل حبكي له هو الوحيد القادر ان يشفي جراحك ويحييك ويبدل رمادك بافراح ومسرات لانه اله التعويضات وهو الوحيد القادر ان يخرج من الجافي حلاوة اي اله المستحيلات اي قادر ان يصنع معك المستحيلات والعجائب ثقي به وسلميه حياتك وامورك وهو قادر ان يقودك الى بر امانه



اولا كل الشكر  علي مشاركتك الرائعة 
ولكن حين نراي وجع احبائنا وقت مرضهم
شعورنا اللارادي يتحول الفرح الي حزن عميق
ادعو الي الله يحول هذه التجربه  الي فرح كحسب وعده
واثق لأنه الطبيب الشافي
صلواتكم لشفاء المرضي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يوليو 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اولا كل الشكر  علي مشاركتك الرائعة
> ولكن حين نراي وجع احبائنا وقت مرضهم
> شعورنا اللارادي يتحول الفرح الي حزن عميق
> ادعو الي الله يحول هذه التجربه  الي فرح كحسب وعده
> ...



شاهدي هذا الفيديو 
[YOUTUBE]SaYL66PFxJE[/YOUTUBE]
ساذكرك انت واحبائك دوماً في صلاتي
لا شكر على واجب عزيزتي نفينا
لا تحزني بسبب وجع ومرض احبائكي بل صلي لاجلهم فالصلاة مقتدرة في عملها والله يستجيب صلواتكم وصلواتنا في حينه وحسب حكمته فكل شئ يحصل من حولتا هو لخيرنا ولصالحنا فستقولي حتى في المرض وانا اقول لكي حتى في المرض فالله لا يريد ان يرى ابنائه وبناته الاحباء مرضى فهو يريد ان يرانا جميعاً بكامل الصحة والعافية فعند تجسده على الازض كان يجول يصنع خيراً يشفي كل مرضٍ في الشعب وهو هو امساً واليوم والى الابد تمسكي بايمانكي به ولا تتركي مجالاً لابليس ان يسمم افكارك ويشعرك بالحزن انتهريه بإسم يسوع المسيح الناصري وهو سيهرب منك وسيشفي كل احبائك وسأذكرك انت واحبائك في صلاتي دوماً واتركك في سلام المسيح دوماً وابداً مع تحياتي ومودتي


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

احساس بالارتياح واخيراااا​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)

كثيرا مانحزن 
ونكتم الأسى في قلوبنا​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)

الاشتياق حكاية يصعب شرحها في سطور​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 يوليو 2020)

*فى أحداث كتير ساقطة من الأخبار*​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2020)

*متفائل جدا*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)

لاباس تنحل​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)

وما أصعب الإنتظار​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)

الأحساس نعمة​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 أغسطس 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بالطبع
> ولكن الفرح هنا بيد الرب فقط
> وكل الشكر لدعمك


يسوع ومريم معاكي لا تقلقي ربنا يعدي كل مر وانشاء الله اخر الاحزان نيفينا العزيزة


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)

بداية جديدة وحلم جديد
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أغسطس 2020)

لما انظر لصليبك بأتألم وعارك هو مجدي واكليلي وغنايا وفخري واعتزازي وانا شايلاه في قلبي بل الى اعمق اعماقي ولا يفارق نظري صليبك ربي الحبيب ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)

لمة الأهل 
ومكان الاحبه ... في الروح والقلب​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

إنتظاااااااااااار
 يا رب خير ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)

لا أعرف إذا ما كنت حساسة للغاية
 أم أن الحياة لا تطاق​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

مفتقدة اهلي وناسي​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أكتوبر 2020)

كلدانية قال:


> مفتقدة اهلي وناسي​



اختي العزيزة المباركة بالمسيح يسوع
المسيح وحده اهلك وناسك وهو يرافقك اينما ذهبتِ ونحن هنا اخوتك واخوانك في المنتدى ليكن عزاؤكِ ورجاؤكِ وأمالكِ في المسيح يسوع فانت تقولين مفتقدة اهلك وناسك لكن بالحقيقية انت مفتقدة معية المسيح والشعور بلذة العشرة معاه فان امتلئ قلبك بالمسيح وبحبه لن تفتقدي احداً بالمرة


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك حبيبتي للمشلركة  
اكيد كلنا لنا يسوع نثق في وعوده ومحبته لنا 
ولكن لايمنع ان نشتاق للاهلنا واحبائنا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2020)

احساسى بكلمه ...؟ 
و لا الف يوصف ...


----------



## WooDyy (12 أكتوبر 2020)

مممم ترقب


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)

كل شيء سيأتي في الوقت
 الذي يراه الله مناسبا" لنا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أكتوبر 2020)

وان كنت بعيد، ولكني اشعر بالبركة وبقوة .. ربنا حلو بشكل غير معقول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2020)

سكون --


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (24 أكتوبر 2020)

سبحان الله في هذه الأيام بالذات السيد المسيح يطرأ على بالي كثيرا ويسيطر على كل تفكيري !

شعور غريب لا أعلم تفسيره !!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2020)

هل فيك يرون يسوع الهج به دوماً كن عبداً يطوع حتى يرون فيك يسوع هل ربحت نفوساً له وكم عددهم ستفرح بهم ويكونوا هم كنزك الروحي ليكن المسيح معاشاً بك ليروا فيك يسوع فكنز اخونا المبارك الغالي المتنيح Aymonded هو في جهاده واجتهاده الروحي وفي سعيه لشرح مفاهيم الايمان المسيحي لكل زوار الموقع وثمار عمله أهي باينة محبة الجميع له ورثائهم له انه عايش وسطينا حتى بعد انتقاله الى الاخدار السماوية فلتكن ذكراه مؤبدة


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2020)

حزن 
،،،​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2020)

الفراق صعب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أكتوبر 2020)

قلبى موجوع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2020)

نفسي حزينة على قدر حزني بفقدان المبارك أيمن على قدر ايماني بأنه سافر الى الاخدار السماوية وسيقوم مع المسيح الى الحياة الابدية وكلنا سنقوم معه حيث لا مرض ولا الم ولا حزن ولا وجع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2020)

بكيته ومازلت ابكيه وانا بأرنم ترنيمة ( علمني انتظرك يا رب) وترنيمة ( ادنو اليك ارتاح) وترنيمة ( اتي اليك يا فادي حياتي) وترنيمة ( يا اللي مت بدالي) وترنيمة ( كيف انسى سيدي الغالي المسيح) وترنيمة ( سنين طويلة مضت) وترنيمة ( تسبيحي هايعلى وتعلى معاه الفرحة) وترنيمة( ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم ليسوع اعظم اله) وانا بأكتب هذه المشاركة دموعي بتنهمر وباسأل حبيبي وربي يسوع كيف سمح لمؤمن به وعابده ومتقيه وخادمه الامين ان يصاب بفيروس كورونا وينتقل من هذا العالم بسببه واين سور الله الناري من حوله انه لمصابٍ اليمٍ ربنا ينيح روحه الطاهرة النقية التقيه ويصبر اهله واسرته ويعزيهم بفقدانه ويعزينا بحرماننا منه امين


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)

بداخلي وجع​


----------



## mera22 (27 أكتوبر 2020)

خوف و حزن وذكريات ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أكتوبر 2020)

*لنشجع بعضنا البعض بيوم لقاء عريس نفوسنا شخص رب المجد يسوغ المسيح
وارفع الحزن والمرارة واليأس والاحباط الذي تشعر به لان فقدان الاخبة صعب جداً
ولنصلي لبعضنا البعض ناظرين لرئيس الايمان ومكمله ربنا يسوع المسيح
رافعين اعيننا من هذا العالم الى العالم العتيد الذي ينتظرنا وسنلقى احباؤنا فيه ومنهم اخونا المبارك المتنيح بالمسيح الغالي أيمن
مجد ما بعده مجد في هذا اليوم الموعود الذي يزذان بلقاء عريس نفوسنا شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح لا نتخيله حتى ولو في أجمح خيالاتنا*


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)

*تفكير كثير وقلق*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2020)

افتقاد


----------



## Maran+atha (30 أكتوبر 2020)

مجهد جداااا


----------



## أَمَة (30 أكتوبر 2020)

Maran+atha قال:


> مجهد جداااا


سلامتك الف سلامة!


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2020)

اود الرحيل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 أكتوبر 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اود الرحيل



لا اختي الغالية العزيزة المباركة نيفينا لا تقولي هكذا هذه مشاعر سلبية من الشيطان انتهريه واوشمي علامة الصليب على وجهك وقولي بإسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين وسيهرب منك الشيطان
ولا تنسي انت بنت لملك الملوك على رتبة كاهن ملوكي ويجري في دمك دم ملوكي وانت مخلوقة على شبه المسيح لكي تفرحي به وتنعمي ببركاته حتى وان بدا المشهد ظلام فتأكدي بمعية الرب يسوع معكي وبأنه يرى كل شئ ويعمل ويجري وكل شئ قد خلقه على هذه الارض لغنى التمتع والرب يسوع عايزك تكوني فرحانة بيه حتى وان مريتي بظروف صعبة فدعي كل مر يمر واشكري الرب يسوع في كل   
شئ ودعي نعمة الله تعمل في حياتك وثقي بوعوده الصادقة لك ولا تنسي بان الرب يسوع قد جرب كل الالام التي بتتعرضي لها الان وهو شاعر وحاسس بيكي فانتظريه وانتظري تدخله العجائبي في حياتك ولا تفقدي ايمانك به وعن حبك له فلا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح وهو عايزك تكوني فرحانة وناجحة في حياتك فمنتطرو الرب يجددون قوةً يفردون اجنحتهم كالنسور يركضون ولا يعييون او يتعبون فانتظري الرب يسوع يحل مشاكلك وكلما تخطر في بالك مشاعر سلبية انتهريها بإسم يسوع والرب معك
صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)

شعور مؤلم 
لاتعرف ماذا بك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> لا اختي الغالية العزيزة المباركة نيفينا لا تقولي هكذا هذه مشاعر سلبية من الشيطان انتهريه واوشمي علامة الصليب على وجهك وقولي بإسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين وسيهرب منك الشيطان
> ولا تنسي انت بنت لملك الملوك على رتبة كاهن ملوكي ويجري في دمك دم ملوكي وانت مخلوقة على شبه المسيح لكي تفرحي به وتنعمي ببركاته حتى وان بدا المشهد ظلام فتأكدي بمعية الرب يسوع معكي وبأنه يرى كل شئ ويعمل ويجري وكل شئ قد خلقه على هذه الارض لغنى التمتع والرب يسوع عايزك تكوني فرحانة بيه حتى وان مريتي بظروف صعبة فدعي كل مر يمر واشكري الرب يسوع في كل
> شئ ودعي نعمة الله تعمل في حياتك وثقي بوعوده الصادقة لك ولا تنسي بان الرب يسوع قد جرب كل الالام التي بتتعرضي لها الان وهو شاعر وحاسس بيكي فانتظريه وانتظري تدخله العجائبي في حياتك ولا تفقدي ايمانك به وعن حبك له فلا شئ يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح وهو عايزك تكوني فرحانة وناجحة في حياتك فمنتطرو الرب يجددون قوةً يفردون اجنحتهم كالنسور يركضون ولا يعييون او يتعبون فانتظري الرب يسوع يحل مشاكلك وكلما تخطر في بالك مشاعر سلبية انتهريها بإسم يسوع والرب معك
> صلي لاجل ضعفي



حبيبتي ميرسي لمشاركتك المعزيه
طلبتي رغم التعب 
لكنها اشتاق اكثر للعيش معه ومع من رحلوا ايضا
ربنا يدينا وارحل في وقت استعداد


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)

نحن نعتاد الالم 
بشكل كبير إإ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)

تعبت من الكلام 
اللي بدون افعال​


----------



## WooDyy (9 نوفمبر 2020)

*الحمدلله*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2020)

حموضه !
مش بحب الاحساس دا !


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2020)

ويؤلمك من كنت تخاف عليه من الالم​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)

الايام تمر ولا شئ جديد ..!​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2020)

صمت--- و كائن الكلام اصبح ثقيل-- 
ثقيل جدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2020)

وكأن الروح تختنق ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)

مافي شي اجمل 
من السلام الداخلي​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)

لانحتاج سوئ الرافة ببعضنا البعض​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2021)

طال الانتظار فهل تأتي ؟!!!


----------



## Marwamarmar (2 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صمت--- و كائن الكلام اصبح ثقيل--
> ثقيل جدا



يا رب بمحبتك جمع قلوب كل اولادك و بمحبتك نور قلب كل ضال و عاصى و بمحبتك حبب كل الناس فيا
بمحبتك جمل روحى كما جملت شكلى و بمحبتك اهدينى 
بحبك يا حبيبى يا نور قلبى و طريقى يا مخلصى


----------



## Marwamarmar (2 يناير 2021)

بالمحبه نحيا و بها نتلاقى و عليها نفترق
حبوا بعضكم حبوا اعدائكم و صلوا من اجل جمع كل القلوب على محبة ربنا


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2021)

احساسي جيد


نحمد ونشكر الرب القدير على كل شئ


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 يناير 2021)

*فأنا كثيراً أقاوم الحديث إليك .. ,وأنت كثيراً تقاوم الرد..،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2021)

عاجزه كل العجز
عن تخفيف الحزن من قلوب اقرب ما لي


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

احساس صعب انك تبقي حزين وجواك وجع ملهوش حصر
وتبقي مجبر انك تفرح مع اللي حواليك
ولو معملتش كدا تبقي مش بتحبهم ولا بتقدرهم
طب وانت مين يقدرك
يارب ملناش غيرك


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)

احساس صعب عندما تجد السعادة بين ايديك
ولكن لن تستطيع ان تحصل عليها​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2021)

ضعفت ولكني يوما ما ساقوي


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

عندما أصمت فأنا حقأ أتألم...​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)

ما اصعب لحظات الانتظار
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 فبراير 2021)

احساس بالصمت التام و عدم الرغبه فى الكلام 
صمت فى كل  شىء  حتى فى مشاعرى و فى روحى 
صمت ميتين 
لا يوجد شىء غير سكووووون و صمت


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2021)

رفض للحياة للاسف


----------



## انت مهم (15 فبراير 2021)

صعب انك تنتظر شي ولن ياتي


----------



## كليماندوس (15 فبراير 2021)

متوتر و قلق عما تحمله غيوم باكر ،
و ليس لى سوى الصراخ من اعماقى لسامع همس المظلوم و فاحص الكُلى ،
و الحاكم بالعدل - حتى ينصفنى - فهل سيتأخر ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2021)

كليماندوس قال:


> متوتر و قلق عما تحمله غيوم باكر ،
> و ليس لى سوى الصراخ من اعماقى لسامع همس المظلوم و فاحص الكُلى ،
> و الحاكم بالعدل - حتى ينصفنى - فهل سيتأخر ؟


مهما تأخر 
سيأتي فانتظره


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2021)

حزن ووجع رهيب


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

أم 
وما ادراك فيما تعني تلك الكلمه الصغيره في الحروف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> أم
> وما ادراك فيما تعني تلك الكلمه الصغيره في الحروف



اااه ... عندك حق ... 
الواحد عرف قيمه امه فعلا ههههه و ادينا اخذنا نفس الدور فى المسرحيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اااه ... عندك حق ...
> الواحد عرف قيمه امه فعلا ههههه و ادينا اخذنا نفس الدور فى المسرحيه


فعلا الله يرحم ايام الدلع والروقان


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

مشتاقة لزمن لايعود ابدااا​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)

لستُ بخير 
 ولكني أقاوم​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2021)

الحنين الئ الماضي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2021)

متفائلة رغم كل شئ
يسد النفس ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يونيو 2021)

"حبوا أعدائكم"​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2021)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> "حبوا أعدائكم"​



مين هناك ؟ حد بينادي اسمى … ولا تقصد معناه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 يونيو 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين هناك ؟ حد بينادي اسمى … ولا تقصد معناه



علي فكرة أنا كنت أقصد "حبوا اعدائكم"..زميلتك اللي بحرف "أ" ... حضرتك "حبو..":w00t:

---

اتمني أن كل من يختفي عنا .. لا نحتاج سوي أن "ننادي" عليه لنفرح برؤيته.


شكرا لتلبية النداء..هكذا أنتي دائما "حبو"


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2021)

الحقيقة تزعج احيانا


​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2021)

يامن كنت علئ بالي​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2021)

*جيت أبيع الحنة كترت الأحزان
 و رحت أعمل مسحراتى قالوا راح رمضان.​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 أغسطس 2021)

الف مبروك يا ابيض ..

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2021)

الئ متئ اصبر​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)

افتقدك بهدوء مؤلم 
 لا يحكي أبدا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 أكتوبر 2021)

لماذا دوماً أشعرك "Comment" 

أفتقدك "Comment"  !!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 أكتوبر 2021)

آكيد تعزية !!!

أفكر لو شبكات التواصل تنفطع خدمتها .!

الاقي تاني يوم ,,!!

أكيد تعزية  !!!

إني أقول هو لسا فاضل علي المطر كتير..شكلة لسا كتير !!

أتفاجيء وانا مروح انا و"كيمو" الكلب الصغير رفيقي .إنها بتندع علينا وبعدلحظة برق خفيف.

ودلوقت مطر .. رعد بيشغل إنذار العربيات ! برق بينور المحيط !


وكمان تديني أكتب قصيدة جديدة فى نفس الوقت اللي بيحصل دا

كدا كتير يا أبويا فقلت لازم أتكلم!

عزينا يارب بروحك ونور أيامنا بمرضاتك والفرح فيك آمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 أكتوبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> افتقدك بهدوء مؤلم
> لا يحكي أبدا​



دا المنتدي أيام ما كان مليان بكل محتاج للمحبة !؟

"ولم تُفعل"

بل كنا خوارزميات ومسميات وفى جيش .. مراقبون .. مجبرون .

فكان يتم التعامل معنا رقميا .. فنُمحي بسهولة . أو نوضع علي حافته "المحو"
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 أكتوبر 2021)

إن كنت تشعر حقا بإنك قد تعافيت 
فسيجعلك تبكي من ظننت أنه سيشعُرك إن حكيت
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2021)

فى هذا الفقد المحزن .نطمع فى هذا البقاء الذي بلا فقد . وقد ذهب مع من فقدناهم.لكن فى ثمرهم ليس هناك فقدُ.إن كنا فى الجسد لا ننساهم.​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> فى هذا الفقد المحزن .نطمع فى هذا البقاء الذي بلا فقد . وقد ذهب مع من فقدناهم.لكن فى ثمرهم ليس هناك فقدُ.إن كنا فى الجسد لا ننساهم.​


​

اكيد كلام اكثر من  رووووعة 
ربنا يباركك علئ كلامك الدرر
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​​​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)

تعبت كثيراااا من الكلام 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2021)

لقد آذيت نفسي   . .  لكني  ميتٌ علي كل حال .​


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 نوفمبر 2021)

إحساس لم ولن يفارقني .. الشعور المستمر بالرضا .. حتى في السقوط، أشعر أن هناك من يتطلع لرؤيتي أنهض .. فأنهض.


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2021)

الايام تمر ولاشئ جديد؟


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2021)

ولكن لن انسى ابداااا


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2021)

*تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم*


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*مرهقة جدااااااا *


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2021)

*مفتقدة لذكريات جميلة ذهبت ولم ترجع*


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2022)

*صعب انك تنتظر شئ 
ولم ياتي *


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2022)

اتمنى تكونو بخير


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2022)

انتم دايما في بالي


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2022)

طال الغياب


----------



## نورنور-1 (21 مارس 2022)

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2022)

خايفة اوي


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

متحمسة لبكرة اوووي


----------



## mera22 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

*قلقانة*


----------



## أَمَة (16 ديسمبر 2022)

الرب معك! لا تقلقي! 
صلواتي


----------



## mera22 (17 ديسمبر 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> الرب معك! لا تقلقي!
> صلواتي


*يارب .. اشكرك لصلواتك الجمييلة *


----------



## mera22 (20 ديسمبر 2022)

*متوترة ومتحمسة *


----------



## كلدانية (الإثنين في 18:15)

mera22 قال:


> *متوترة ومتحمسة *


الرب معك ميرا


----------



## كلدانية (الإثنين في 18:23)

*الاشتياق كلمة يصعب شرحها  ،،*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (الثلاثاء في 09:15)

انا بأتألم من شدة الامراض التي اعاني منها وفرحانة وباضحك في الامي لان صبرك يا الله ساكن قلبي ومعزيني وجودك جنبي


----------

